# Whats In The Glass (commercial)



## Tony

I do agree that the other thread should be as it always was.......... home brewed beers being shown off in all their glory.

This thread will be the home of pictures of Comercial beers that will be of interest of most home brewers.

Probably not much point of posting pics of beers we have all seen, Swill ect.

I would like to see it be more for the out there beers that we hear about but cant always find. Local and foreign specialty brews, rare finds and anything interesting. Its great to see what some exotic local and forein beers look like.

Also add a bit of a description of the beer for others to read.

OK........... on with it.

I recently aquired a bottle of Rochefort 8 and 10. Ive been a bit scared to open them. The prospect of trying such a beer is daunting.

HAlf way through the bottle of 8 right now.

Hooooolyyyyyy Sheep Shit!

Poped the lid and took a sniff. It made the hairs on the back of mt neck stand up. I have never smelt a beer so complex, so powerful, so intense. 
Poured a deep murky brown colour, your average swill drinker would take one look and say......... no thanks!
I cant stop putting my nose in the wide mouth glass and breathing deeply. If the world smelt like this it would be a better place. It smells sweet and rich, some spicy hops there, vanilla and candy. It smells like my taste buds are going to have an orgasm! 
Tasted and once again...... hairs on the back of the neck! Sweet, full and satisfying. Toffee maltiness and a hint of chocolaty notes to add complexity. Hops are there too but blend so well with the malt and yeast. Sweet and spicy.

9.2% ABV but no hint of alcahol in the mouth or finnish. My head if feeling a bit fluffy and thats the only way i know its there.

WOW, what an awsome beer. Im very impressed and much more edumacated on what i should be aiming for with a belgian.

This stuff makes the Chimay from dan murpheys taste like swamp water!

Cant wait to try the 10! Maybe tomorrow night on fathers day. 

cheers


----------



## braufrau

Tony said:


> HAlf way through the bottle of 8 right now.
> 
> Hooooolyyyyyy Sheep Shit!



Yeah ... sheep shit indeed. New guys belgian experiment came up with the rochefort yeast as the most popular didn't it? Maybe that's important to get the character of this beer? we should all abandon 1214 and 3787 and go for 1762 instead.


----------



## Tony

Will certanyl be trying it after that!


----------



## Muggus

If your review is anything to go by Tony, you may need an ambo on standby for the 10!!  

Actually i've been meaning to try the 8. Never been able to find it in any bottleos...or Belgium for that matter ....but I've been looking in the wrong place.
The 10 would undoubtedly be the best thing i've ever drank! Got a couple of bottles in the cellar for a 'special occasion'.


----------



## warra48

Moderators,

Please fix the spelling in the title to "Commercial".
Might help the search function down the line for someone.


----------



## quantocks

I just made a trip to Dan Murphy's, as I was browsing the shelves I came across the Leffe Blonde 4 pack with free glass. it was 24 dollars, so I quickly grabbed it.






this isn't my picture, but but the glass is similar, but it starts small and curves out to make a huge round lip on the glass.


----------



## Tony

Had a great day today.

Fathers day with my family drinking Pilsner Erquelle and fine red wine.

Came home, put the kids to bed and thought i would crack the Rochefort 10. 

Arona of deep malt, some spicy hops and a touch of alcohol (at 11.3% i wonder why)
Deep chocolatly brown colour and fizy when poured, subsiding to a nice thin head that stuck around.
Deeper, darker more complex malts than the 8, less sweetness and more robust in the mouth. Some warming alcohol in the finnish too.
In all a very similar beer to the 8, only not as richly sweet and i felt the noticable alcohol took away from the beers character a bit.

If i had to choose i would pick the 8 as my favourite. More drinkable and more flavoursome. Will be buying the 8 again for sure!

Cheers

Oh and i will PM Doc about the spelling in the title.


----------



## kevo

Let us know which you prefer, the 8 or 10 - have had both and found the 8 more enjoyable - a little less intense.


----------



## kevo

Hmmmm a few beers at the footy this arvo and I can't tell the start of the thread from the end of it.

Glad you enjoyed the 8.


----------



## Tony

YEah definatly liked the 8. I poured the 10 cool and let it warm up as i drank it to room temp. As it warmed up the alcahol presence became stronger and really took away from the beers character. The slight "metho" feel on the lips does too.

Its a fantastic beer but the 8 had all this character, and more and none of the destracting alcohol to hide the beers true colours.

Now i just have to 2 lambics to try. Im still waiting for them to clear up from the postal trip. It seems wild yeast doesnt flocc as well as most brewers yeasts. Good till 2027 on the label so no rush. I really want to try them and if i like them i will order a few to put away and try over the years.

cheers


----------



## joecast

Tony said:


> Now i just have to 2 lambics to try. Im still waiting for them to clear up from the postal trip. It seems wild yeast doesnt flocc as well as most brewers yeasts. Good till 2027 on the label so no rush.
> cheers


ha! thats one good thing about them lambics. you'd never know they went off if they did  
well, i wouldnt anyway. not a fan. 

good review of the rocheforts tony!
joe


----------



## Zizzle

It's a lazy sunday arvo here in the big apple, here is what I happen to have in the fridge at the moment.

Love the anniversary ale. Better than SNPA by a mile I reckon. Very hoppy, but the balance is there.

The summer wheat has good hints of blueberries.

I can't get much pumpkin out of the smutty nose. Just a little tartness.


----------



## Muggus

Woah! Some nice beers there!

Bought myself a mixed case of beer from Lobethal Bierhaus after hearing a few members mention it on other threads...



Trying the Hefeweizen as I speak (well, type). 
Quite nice; plenty of banana and vanilla spicyness, bit more bready/wheaty than most weizens i've come across.


----------



## Gerard_M

The Flying Horse Bar & Brewery Whale Ale & Dirty Angel.
I haven't been able to pick which of these 2 beers is my favourite, so I have been drinking the Mahogany Porter until I make a decision.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## kabooby

Looks good Gerard, the colour of the Whale ale looks fantastic

Love the look of an unfiltered ale

Kabooby


----------



## Muggus

quantocks said:


> I just made a trip to Dan Murphy's, as I was browsing the shelves I came across the Leffe Blonde 4 pack with free glass. it was 24 dollars, so I quickly grabbed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this isn't my picture, but but the glass is similar, but it starts small and curves out to make a huge round lip on the glass.


I did the exact same thing the other day. Couldn't help myself...I had to own that glass...and the beer ain't too bad either!


----------



## quantocks

Muggus said:


> I did the exact same thing the other day. Couldn't help myself...I had to own that glass...and the beer ain't too bad either!
> View attachment 21054



that's the one mate, 24.95 at Willoughby Dan Murphy's.

I had to have it


----------



## Duff

Gerard_M said:


> ....I have been drinking the Mahogany Porter until I make a decision.



The Cascade beer kit?


----------



## Barramundi

would think/hope gerard could produce something slightly better than the cascade kit ...


----------



## Gerard_M

Duff said:


> The Cascade beer kit?



Yeah I need 30 cans to get 600litres in the kettle, I broke my can opener on the last batch so I will have to wait until the next "can-opener bulk-buy"
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## dogs01

Gerard_M said:


> Yeah I need 30 cans to get 600litres in the kettle, I broke my can opener on the last batch so I will have to wait until the next "can-opener bulk-buy"
> Cheers
> Gerard




Hi Gerard, 
Where can I get one of those great Flying Horse glasses? Did not get a momento from my pre opening tour when I was down over Anzac weekend. Would like to get some merchandise.
Glad everything is going well.
Cheers 
Dogs


----------



## Muggus

Been shopping again!  



Never seen any of these beers outside Germany.
They were flogging them for $20 a piece at my local BWS...couldn't resist!


----------



## Tony

I saw some of them at Uncle Dans on the weekend

Franzeskaner Weisbier and a Schwarzbier of some sort for $30 each.

Still thinking of going in and getting one of eack if they are fresh.

Problem is once you crack them you have to drink them and they hold 3/4 of a carton

mmmmmm... and the problem is what


----------



## Muggus

Tony said:


> I saw some of them at Uncle Dans on the weekend
> 
> Franzeskaner Weisbier and a Schwarzbier of some sort for $30 each.
> 
> Still thinking of going in and getting one of eack if they are fresh.
> 
> Problem is once you crack them you have to drink them and they hold 3/4 of a carton
> 
> mmmmmm... and the problem is what


Yeah I saw those ones in Dans as well. 

Was very tempting also, but i've gotta restrict my keg intact to 3 at a time!


----------



## schooey

Time I went to see uncle Daniel again methinks, Franziskaner and mango juice for brekky, continued on to a few for lunch, and finish the remainder while watching the grand final, sounds like a good day out


----------



## schooey

Lunch anyone?


----------



## SJW

I had a Cascade First Harvest over the weekend. WOW, What a good drop. I f I had to buy a case for mega swill this would be it.
Also I had a Budvar and a Barons Lemon Mertile Wit very nice stuff.

Steve


----------



## Weizguy

schooey said:


> View attachment 21185
> 
> 
> Lunch anyone?


I'm in, but it'll be gone by the time I get there, won't it?

*Won't it! * :angry: 

I need to get my camera back, so I can post my breakfast lunch glass of commercial beer, when I buy one of those mini-kegs.


----------



## joshuahardie

Ill throw my hat in the ring with a few photos of some stuff i have tried over the last few months

Brassire De Silly - Titje - delicate but great tasting wit
Bridgeroads Beechwood IPA - huge hop impact loved this beer
Feral White - not my favourite wit, nice but not great to me


----------



## joshuahardie

I am sorry my descriptions are not very detailed, I am not fantastic at evaluating beers properly

Floris Kriek - I thought this was just rubbish, tasted too fake, like drinking a cherry starburst
Gouden Carouls - Really liked this beer
Happy Goblin Pale Ale - I also loves this beer, great aroma and mouthfeel. As good as any local APA


----------



## joshuahardie

Hunter Beer Co Scottish Ale - First 'shilling' beer I have tried. Tasted pretty darn good, very stout like to me.
Kwak - Can't remember anything standout about this beer, but it was still tasty
Leffe Radeus - Loved this beer, I could taste all sorts of berries in this one, with that distinctive Belgian smell.


----------



## bulp

schooey said:


> View attachment 21185
> 
> 
> Lunch anyone?




Damn you :icon_drool2: (shakes fist in air as walking out the door to work) 

P.s It is a meal in a glass isn't it, i can feel a trip to Dans coming on


----------



## joshuahardie

Malt Shovel Raspberry Wheat. - interesting colour, not too tart, it is ok, but i have had better fruit beers.
Timmermans Gueuze - One of my all time favourites. so sour, mildly funky, it is beautiful, i can't get enough of these
Timothy Taylors Landlord - I don't think this one traveled too well. it was nice, but not a standout, it did not live up to the reputation.


----------



## joshuahardie

Few other randoms

Unibroue La Terrible and Redoak Chocolate Stout, and the SNPA


----------



## schooey

Les the Weizguy said:


> I'm in, but it'll be gone by the time I get there, won't it?
> 
> *Won't it! * :angry:
> 
> I need to get my camera back, so I can post my breakfast lunch glass of commercial beer, when I buy one of those mini-kegs.



It's not going to help if I tell you that I had an Erdinger on tap while I was at the Mary Ellen buying it is it, Les? Or that I followed it up with a couple of Dogbolter's for dessert...


----------



## Cocko

A quiet night with some old friends.....

View attachment 21205



:chug: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Avit

My latest purchases from Sainsburys... For those that love an American Pale Ale, I would highly recommend the Meantime London Pale Ale


----------



## glennheinzel

Arrr! Here's my homage to International Talk Like A Pirate Day.






It has a fruity/alcohol aroma and is quite malty. 

Arrr...


----------



## quantocks

at the moment I just went for a quick run to Dans:






wonderful at 12%, but not too many.

and a few of these:






oh and some Amsterdam Mariner 500mL cans


----------



## glennheinzel

Big nose of raspberries (which is good because I have a big nose). Taste is sweet with a touch of sourness (perhaps it would go well with sweet and sour chicken  ?!).


----------



## Muggus

I was dumb enough to pay $26 for a bottle at the Belgian Beer Caf for one of these a few months back. 
Luckily I managed to get get this...and a couple of others...for free!

Either way, it ain't great. Reminds me of a poorly made kristalweizen with typical Stella skunkiness and a bit of extra alcohol in there for (not) good measure. Looks fancy but isn't nearly in the same league of most Belgians.


----------



## Tony

belgian VB :lol:


----------



## gibbocore

i went to the belgian beer cafe (bluestone) with mum on the weekend, she was introducing me to her new man and he asked me what he should order if he wanted something clean and crisp, i said "get a stella", he said, "that sounds a bit boring", i said, "thats what you asked for".

I was at the belgian beer cafe in the rocks on friday night (i have a problem i know), and i saw them wheeling the bins of empy bottles out, still amazes me how many crown lagers they go through.


----------



## Muggus

Tony said:


> belgian VB :lol:


*Cue VB theme song*

If normal Stella is the VB of Belgians, Nobilis is the Crown Lager of Belgians.


----------



## quantocks

gibbocore said:


> i went to the belgian beer cafe (bluestone) with mum on the weekend, she was introducing me to her new man and he asked me what he should order if he wanted something clean and crisp, i said "get a stella", he said, "that sounds a bit boring", i said, "thats what you asked for".
> 
> I was at the belgian beer cafe in the rocks on friday night (i have a problem i know), and i saw them wheeling the bins of empy bottles out, still amazes me how many crown lagers they go through.




went there with two girls and a guy, I ordered a Bush, girls had soft drink, so what's the other guy order? that's right, a VB!

who the hell goes to a belgian beer cafe and orders VB? :|

and proceeded to tell me why I shouldn't be spending that sort of money on only 250ml of beer when VB is clearly 375ml and cheaper!


----------



## drtomc

quantocks said:


> and proceeded to tell me why I shouldn't be spending that sort of money on only 250ml of beer when VB is clearly 375ml and cheaper!



You can lead a horse to water....

T.


----------



## newguy

drtomc said:


> You can lead a horse to water....



....but drowning it is a real bitch.

Sorry, couldn't resist. That line used to be my signature. :lol:

The next time someone points out that the swill is better value for money is clearly only drinking the beer for the alcohol. Counter that argument by telling them that mouthwash or disinfectant spray (listerine and lysol are the most popular with the homeless around these parts) is the best bang for their buck if inebriation is their goal. Reminds me of the people that think that aerosol "cheese" is good. :icon_vomit:


----------



## Bribie G

Picked a couple up from local Liquorland while I was in there trying to hunt up some Urquell - this lager is from Alva in Scotland which I understand is in Clackmannanshire, Scotland at the foot of the Ochil Hills*. A lovely fruity 4.8% lager with Hersbrucke hops my mouth is currently on holiday in Germany. Seeing as the Scots don't grow hops well why the hell not import them from wherever they like  Actually the Scots for some reason really got the hang of lager brewing before the Poms, it makes a nice chaser to a whisky. However when I was in Scotland Tennents lager was about it. 

This brew is bloody nice and at $5 for a 500ml bottle it beats the crapper out of the appalling Tooheys Extra Dry I drank last night as an experiment (see other thread).

Just going to jump onto the CraftBrewer site and see if he does Hersbrucke - if so then I'm hooked.

*ochil? och aye the noo


----------



## Muggus

BribieG said:


> View attachment 21378
> 
> Picked a couple up from local Liquorland while I was in there trying to hunt up some Urquell - this lager is from Alva in Scotland which I understand is in Clackmannanshire, Scotland at the foot of the Ochil Hills*. A lovely fruity 4.8% lager with Hersbrucke hops my mouth is currently on holiday in Germany. Seeing as the Scots don't grow hops well why the hell not import them from wherever they like  Actually the Scots for some reason really got the hang of lager brewing before the Poms, it makes a nice chaser to a whisky. However when I was in Scotland Tennents lager was about it.
> 
> This brew is bloody nice and at $5 for a 500ml bottle it beats the crapper out of the appalling Tooheys Extra Dry I drank last night as an experiment (see other thread).
> 
> Just going to jump onto the CraftBrewer site and see if he does Hersbrucke - if so then I'm hooked.
> 
> *ochil? och aye the noo


Nice find Bribie! 
Tried it for the first time the other day too. Very impressed! One of the hoppiest commercial lagers out there, and in a good way.
Quite a big fan of the other beers of theirs I tried the other day...Bitter & Twisted, and Old Engine Oil. Gotta love the names!


----------



## quantocks

decided to grab some of my most favourite beer in the entire world!

being that the wiesn is on also brings back memories, as soon as I grabbed a whiff of this beer it all came flooding back


----------



## glennheinzel

Muggus said:


> Either way, it ain't great. Reminds me of a poorly made kristalweizen with typical Stella skunkiness and a bit of extra alcohol in there for (not) good measure. Looks fancy but isn't nearly in the same league of most Belgians.



+1


----------



## matti

My one and only drink for the day.
I can tell you, it is enough! :lol: 
8.5% and a couple of sips gets me back were I was last night.
This one is merely to educate my taste buds, so next time some one slips me their HB Belgian Golden Ale, I know what to look for.  
Linz's version was similar but need longer bottle conditioning before sampling.
Still it isn't a brew that would try to emulate for time being.
Leffe Brune in small quantities is as Belgian as I get.


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Last nights drink after a warm up JSAA:






Found it to be more like a Pale Ale then an India Pale Ale. Must be all the high hop/high malt beers the BABB's boys keep putting on for show and tell at the club night 

FWIW raided the Wine Emporium yesterday and picked up a fair few new ones I hadn't had before, plus some more I like having again and again, so should be able to put up a few more pics soon, like today even


----------



## Muggus

Cracked open one of these the other night.
Very nice indeed. Bit more boozy and drier than similiar Belgians, but I really like the flavour of it...almost fruit cake like!



Cracked open these two bad boys for my birthday last night.
Did a side=by-side taste of the 04 Chimay Bleu with an 07. Definately a noticable difference; the older beer is a bit thinner and seems to have a bit of 'port-like' character about it. Might save my next one for a few more years down the track.

As for the Deus...fantastic! One of the nicest beers i've had in a long time; looks and smells like a Champagne, and the body does have a similiar efferevscence about it, but there's so much more happening. Quite sweet and you can definately feel the abv, but is deliciously fruity, like apricots and banana, with some complex spiciness. 
Probably not worth $50 a bottle, but definately a must-try beer for a special occasion. Good one to share with some company too.


----------



## Dave86

Muggus said:


> Did a side=by-side taste of the 04 Chimay Bleu with an 07. Definately a noticable difference; the older beer is a bit thinner and seems to have a bit of 'port-like' character about it. Might save my next one for a few more years down the track.



I shared an 05 chimay blue with a mate and the missus on friday and we noticed the same 'port-like' character had started to develop :icon_drool2:


----------



## Tony

Still waiting for the Lambics i had posted to settle out. Bloody bugs arnt very floculant.

I have them sitting below ground in an old safe pit thats been dug into the concrete floor of my garage. The coolest place in the house.

Cant wait to try it and want to try it bright as it says on the label

cheers


----------



## glennheinzel

Temple Saison that I picked up in Melbourne last week and just shared with PetesBrew. Orange colour, hints of spices and quite dry. Probably good for a hot summers day.


----------



## geoff_tewierik

As mentioned a few posts up I hit up the Wine Emporium on Anne Street and have had a crack at the following over the last couple of nights:


























And tonight's trip to Drinx to locate some 330mL Murrays 2IPA failed, but I did get a few other tasty treats I hadn't had in a stubby before including this one:


----------



## white.grant

Found this at Figtree cellars and drank it last night. A bit of spice to the weizen, rather nice.




cheers

grant


----------



## quantocks

I've gone back to the old faithful, Amsterdam Mariner 500mL cans. A case of 24 x 500mL cans is only 38 bucks at Uncle Dans.

i need another fementer to keep up supply to two kegs, at the moment still waiting on my first fermenter to finish before I can fill another keg


----------



## Tony

I have 6 x 70 liter fermenters, 2 x 30 liter fermenters, 1 x 25 liter fermenter, 4 x 25 liter cubes and 2 x 17 liter cubes.

You can never have too many

cheers


----------



## Adamt

Just poured a "Brewboys Maiden Ale".

First thing I noticed was how brilliantly bright it was. Nice creamy head. Light copper coloured. Big American hop aroma with a bit of biscuit. Tasting very similar, not too thick a body and I think theres a bit of choc in there! Bitterness was a lot lower than I expected from the aroma which works OK for me. Finish is unfortunately a little well, bland (comparatively), but it's forcing me to keep sipping!

My camera is shit but at least the photo shows the clarity!


----------



## Tony

Dude........... its pink ?

Get a new camera!

cheers


----------



## Adamt

Could've helped if I turned all the lights on.... but the switch is over _there_.


----------



## Tony

:huh: :lol:


----------



## Muggus

Tony said:


> Still waiting for the Lambics i had posted to settle out. Bloody bugs arnt very floculant.
> 
> I have them sitting below ground in an old safe pit thats been dug into the concrete floor of my garage. The coolest place in the house.
> 
> Cant wait to try it and want to try it bright as it says on the label
> 
> cheers


Just noticed this comment Tony...
How are you storing your bottles? Upright or on their side?

Most seem to have a fair bit of sediment, and i've had an Boon Oude Gueuze on its side for a few months now, which looks very clean but I can imagine has a fair bit of sediment resting towards the cork.


----------



## Tony

Upright mate. They are 90% clear now....... the top 30% of the bottle is bright.

I have never seen a beer need 6 months to settle out after postage.

No rush. USed by of 2027........ it will keep

Might crack them around xmas

cheers


----------



## wakkatoo

Last three nights - 

Chimay Red - yum, absolutely loved it!
Chimay Trippel - nice, had quite a hot alc taste
Chimay Blue - again nice, but nothing on the red IMO

Tomorrow night - a Duvel.


----------



## reviled

wakkatoo said:


> Last three nights -
> 
> Chimay Red - yum, absolutely loved it!
> Chimay Trippel - nice, had quite a hot alc taste
> Chimay Blue - again nice, but nothing on the red IMO
> 
> Tomorrow night - a Duvel.



I agree that the red is probably their best all round beer... I personally didnt really like the trippel, but thats just me..


----------



## braufrau

HWMBO having a real ale .. Well's Bombadier.


----------



## Muggus

braufrau said:


> HWMBO having a real ale .. Well's Bombadier.


Oooo yeah. That stuff is great off cask...really fragrant hops!
Had one from bottle down here a few weeks back...very disappointed.
Seems to be the case with pretty much all British ales...cask is the way to go!


----------



## bconnery

I needed the dregs of this for a lambic so I was forced to drink me some Orval. 
Decided to pull the glass out of the collection for it.


----------



## bulp

bconnery said:


> I needed the dregs of this for a lambic so I was forced to drink me some Orval.
> Decided to pull the glass out of the collection for it.
> 
> View attachment 21774




you poor baby how could you possibly drink an Orval :icon_drool2: Nice glass, i've just shattered one myself but luclkily i found one at an op shop for $2 after i paid $32 US God i love Op shops but don't tell anyone.


----------



## Tony

I couldnt resist any longer. I put it in the fridge at lunch time to get it to around 12 deg.

I had no idea what to expect and poured it with an open mind.

Not happy though........ i think its infected  

Initial aromas of sour citrus like old lemons. Something deeper too..... dont know the words to describe it. Its earthy and funky!

Fairly light bodied......... very well attenuated. Slightly thin slick feel in the mouth. Cheek puckering sour lemons again to the point of leaving my mouth feeling a bit chalky. Makes my teeth feel funny like i forget to brush them.

Funky aroma gets stronger as it warms up to room tamp...... maybe its the horseblanket aroma people speak of.

A very "interesting" beer and a worthwile experience. Dont know if i will do it again though.

cheers


----------



## barls

here me enjoying a octoberfest at the big river brewery in nashville




and here is me after the 6th one


----------



## Barramundi

lookin like a man having a good time Barls , great stuff !


----------



## barls

it was a great time.


----------



## Tony

Sorry mate, had to do it. You look so smitten with it 

Youve even got the oktoberfest "safety hold" happening on the glass.  

cheers


----------



## joshuahardie

Some new ones for me


----------



## joshuahardie

And a couple more


----------



## drsmurto

Put all 4 Steam Exchange Beers in the fridge last night. Scored 2 six packs of each beers (only 1 of the stout) from ANAWBS.

Started off with the Steam Ale. Such an easy drinking beer, a hint of american hops that doesnt overpower the palate like an APA tends to. A well balanced ale. I am a fan of the subtle use of US hops.... B)  

Then the Southerly Bluster Dark Ale. Nice and malty, didnt get the christmas pudding overtones but was nice and chewy and a good example of all i love about dark ales. Left me wanting more.

Couldnt resist the Stout. The dark ale wet my appetite for something more and since it dropped down to 5-6C last night i figured why the hell not? Beeeeewdiful. Big roasty aroma and flavour. A proper stout! Some coffee/choc in there as well. Gave it that extra dimension that made is so more-ish. My personal favourite of the 3 so far. 

The IPA is the last one to try, will have a few more tonight. 

The boys down there are making some damn fine beer. I should drag my arse down to Goolwa and see for myself! 

Cheers for the beers lads. :beerbang:


----------



## Pennywise

Their Truffles porter looks very interesting, have to keep an eye out for that one


----------



## Muggus

joshuahardie said:


> And a couple more


What did you reckon of the Murrays 2IPA Josh?

Got my filthy hands on a case this arvo!


----------



## joshuahardie

I think it is a fantastic beer, 
Honestly I think the bottled versions do not do the on tap version justice.

So that goes to show how great I like the tap version.

Muggus, I am sure you will find that it was money well spent


----------



## schooey




----------



## joshuahardie

How good is that beer Schooey, :icon_drool2: 
I am a big fan of it....


----------



## reVoxAHB

Chimay Grande Reserve + Tarago River Shadows of Blue and Gippsland Brie with Lavosh:





Need i divulge more? :icon_drool2: 

reVox


----------



## Tony

Ahhh revox

Great beer and great cheese. How can you go wrong.

I love a red wine with a roast but a good beer with cheese........... it just works!

Top marks.

cheers


----------



## quantocks

surprisingly not that good today in the heat. I usually enjoy it, perhaps this bottle is skunked. It doesn't really have any real flavour to it for some reason.


----------



## quantocks

just opened my bottle of Cinq Cents 

for some reason when I take photos against the backdrop of my kegerator, the picture looks extremely dark/weird.


----------



## Muggus

quantocks said:


> just opened my bottle of Cinq Cents
> 
> for some reason when I take photos against the backdrop of my kegerator, the picture looks extremely dark/weird.


Nice one Quantocks. Probably my least favourite of the Chimays, but its still bloody nice!

Actually have corked one of these and the Rouge in the cellar that've been there a couple of years now...been meaning to do a side-by-side with a fresh one...not sure how they'd age in comparison to the Bleu.


----------



## Thunderlips

quantocks said:


> perhaps this bottle is skunked. It doesn't really have any real flavour to it for some reason.


I'm not sure but I thought skunked beer only happens with green and clear bottles.


----------



## Bribie G

Occasionally on the way home from shopping I like to just sit in the car looking over Pumicestone Passage, wind the window down and have some amber refreshment while I enjoy the view and the breezes.



I'm two blocks from the beach so I'm never over the limit but it's not practical to sit and skull a two litre PET of home brew so I pick up a coldie from the Liquorland.

Given the recent condemnation of Tooheys Extra Dry I decided to try a 700ml of Hahn Super Dry today, to see if it was any improvement on on the TED seeing as both beers are in the same Lion Nathan stable.

:icon_vomit: 

What is it with Hahn? How can a brewery that produces the quite acceptable Hahn Special (the full strength not the lyte shyte) at the same time produce such disgusting garbage as Hahn Ice and Super Dry? Do they still have a separate brewery or is it all produced at the Tooheys Mega Facility??


----------



## Tony

mate i think yu will find its produces at all different facilites all over australia.

I have heard they the make tooheys new in Qld and treat the water to make it like sydney water.

Only what i have heard...... and expec to be proved wrong.

cheers


----------



## Thirsty Boy

I just got home from a week or so in Phuket - I was assured that there was no good beer in Phucket and that it was going to be a period of choking down low quality SE asin mega swill

well...... I found a nice little place just near my hotel that was serving Hoegardenn, Kostricker Schwarzbier, Weheinstephan Hefe, Fedish?? Lager (helles?), Heineken (everywhere) as well as the local suspects.

And as for the local beers...well, I have to say - theres not a lot wrong with your Singha (failry malty, clean lager) Leo (same) I could leave Tiger alone without crying and Change... I actually developed quite a liking for Chang. 6.2% clean, citrusy and with a nice dry (astringent) finish with apparent alcohol if its anything but ice cold ... I would have drunk it almost exclusively if it wasn't for the 6.2% part. Too strong in the heat and made for early falling down.

It wasn't beer nirvana or anything... but I was quite pleasantly surprised at how much better the Thai mega brew was that ours is.

TB


----------



## quantocks

apparently one of the beers (can't remember which?) is not monitored and can be either 1% alcohol or 8% alcohol? since there is no strict rules on the beer being regulated, no one knows?

or that's what my Thai friend tells me anyway. Not sure if it's Chang or not.


----------



## Peaka

I'm drinking a Oettinger Pils at the moment, not a bad drop actually.


----------



## quantocks

Peaka said:


> I'm drinking a Oettinger Pils at the moment, not a bad drop actually.



curious as to whether you like the taste or like the price that makes you think you like the taste?

I usually drink Amsterdam Mariner 500mL cans, not because I like the taste


----------



## Muggus

quantocks said:


> curious as to whether you like the taste or like the price that makes you think you like the taste?
> 
> I usually drink Amsterdam Mariner 500mL cans, not because I like the taste


I'd take Oettinger over Amsterdam merely over the fact that Oettinger comes in brown 330ml bottles. 



...and I love brown 330ml bottles! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Peaka

Hahaha maybe it is the price that is making my tastebuds like it, afterall it was $31 a case last Thursday.
Nah seriously, its not that bad, I've tasted worse beers before.
I've also tried the Amsterdam Mariner cans and I think they are going for around the same price.....the bottlos must be trying to get rid of them because no one wants to drink them lol.


----------



## mynameisrodney

quantocks said:


> apparently one of the beers (can't remember which?) is not monitored and can be either 1% alcohol or 8% alcohol? since there is no strict rules on the beer being regulated, no one knows?
> 
> or that's what my Thai friend tells me anyway. Not sure if it's Chang or not.



Chang
partly true. It's not regulated but 1% is a bit of a stretch. The bottles say 6.4.

Chris


----------



## Bribie G

I flew Thai to London ages ago and the beer on board was not, surprise surprise Singha but was Amarit. Bloody lovely and about 6% IIRC.

At that time they had the endless bottomless liquor cart and when it came round first time I chanced my arm and when the hostie asked "would you like a drink, sir?" I said "I would love a genuine Thai beer, thank you, and a double scotch, thanks"

Downed numerous 'boilermakers' and eventually woke up somewhere over the Aral Sea in Central Asia :icon_drunk: 
Did the same on the way home to Oz


----------



## joshuahardie

Couple from last weekend.

La Chouffe. Nice drop this one. huge spicey peppery notes on the palate to me
Aventinus Eisbock. Far to intense for my liking. flavours were very strong. maybe it would be better on a cold night.
Oettinger Pils, nice, but a simple plain lager. Top price though.


----------



## kabooby

I really enjoyed the Aventinus Eisbock. Although it was strong :icon_drunk:


----------



## Bribie G

Baltika no. 3, 500ml 4-pack $18 from 1st Choice Liquor with a free glass!

Nice lager, not as bitter as German or Czech, tastes very East European like I remember drinking in the Balkans, Greece and even dear old Efes Pilsen from Turkey. Fabulous colour, refreshing hop nose and I'm burping up some very pleasant maltiness. Won't be moving to St Petersburg in a hurry, though :lol:


----------



## Muggus

joshuahardie said:


> Couple from last weekend.
> 
> La Chouffe. Nice drop this one. huge spicey peppery notes on the palate to me
> Aventinus Eisbock. Far to intense for my liking. flavours were very strong. maybe it would be better on a cold night.
> Oettinger Pils, nice, but a simple plain lager. Top price though.


Aventinus Eisbock! :icon_drool2: 
I love their normal Weizenbock to death...then i tried this! WOAH! 
Needless to say...i must track down some more!


----------



## warrenlw63

:wub: :icon_drool2: :wub: 

Warren -


----------



## newguy

Unibroue Quatre-Centieme (400), brewed to commemorate the founding of Quebec City by Samuel de Champlain in 1608. The picture doesn't really do the colour justice - deep gold, almost orange. Loads of flavour - lots of spicy "Belgian" phenols with a very surprisingly strong sweet malty middle for support. Very effervescent. Delicious. The perfect thing for unwinding after the monthly homebrew club meeting. :super:


----------



## eric8

newguy said:


> View attachment 22256
> 
> 
> Unibroue Quatre-Centieme (400), brewed to commemorate the founding of Quebec City by Samuel de Champlain in 1608. The picture doesn't really do the colour justice - deep gold, almost orange. Loads of flavour - lots of spicy "Belgian" phenols with a very surprisingly strong sweet malty middle for support. Very effervescent. Delicious. The perfect thing for unwinding after the monthly homebrew club meeting. :super:



That looks fantastic! I am becoming a big BIG fan of their beers. Have had the La Fin Du Monde and the Maudite and have loved them both.
Would love to get my hands on one of those.


----------



## Tony

How did the beer hold up.......... being brewed in 1608 and all 

Looks great. Love the Unibroue beers

cheers


----------



## newguy

Tony said:


> How did the beer hold up.......... being brewed in 1608 and all



Better than I'll be in 2370.  It's very different from their standard fare - very sweet for a Belgian. Not that that's a bad thing, just different. I'm still nursing the last 300ml from that bottle, 70+ minutes after opening it. Dangerous stuff.


----------



## yardy

not quite as exotic as some but beer none the less B)


----------



## winkle

BribieG said:


> Occasionally on the way home from shopping I like to just sit in the car looking over Pumicestone Passage, wind the window down and have some amber refreshment while I enjoy the view and the breezes.
> View attachment 21925
> 
> 
> I'm two blocks from the beach so I'm never over the limit but it's not practical to sit and skull a two litre PET of home brew so I pick up a coldie from the Liquorland.
> 
> Given the recent condemnation of Tooheys Extra Dry I decided to try a 700ml of Hahn Super Dry today, to see if it was any improvement on on the TED seeing as both beers are in the same Lion Nathan stable.
> 
> :icon_vomit:
> 
> What is it with Hahn? How can a brewery that produces the quite acceptable Hahn Special (the full strength not the lyte shyte) at the same time produce such disgusting garbage as Hahn Ice and Super Dry? Do they still have a separate brewery or is it all produced at the Tooheys Mega Facility??



Nothing quite like having a beer or two while looking at the sun setting over the back passage


----------



## Jye

Picked up a couple of beer I hadnt tried or seen yesterday and one of them was the Wicked Elf PA. My first impressions is its more of an amber ale and not a PA. Upfront cascade aroma but as it warms up you get more and more malt/caramel. Flavour is malt dominate with more of a sweet finish than hop bitterness. 

Still a great beer but not an APA.


----------



## matti

Having _Knig Pilsener._
Yardy posted pick earlier.
Not so sure if it's a beer I'll purchase again.
Its good but not special.
:unsure:


----------



## neonmeate

ORVAL

i just ate some vanilla yoghurt beforehand and it's tasting very weird...


----------



## yardy

matti said:


> Having _Knig Pilsener._
> Yardy posted pick earlier.
> Not so sure if it's a beer I'll purchase again.
> Its good but not special.
> :unsure:



it's not bad for $40.00 Matti :icon_cheers: 

cheers


----------



## kabooby

Jye said:


> Picked up a couple of beer I hadnt tried or seen yesterday and one of them was the Wicked Elf PA. My first impressions is its more of an amber ale and not a PA. Upfront cascade aroma but as it warms up you get more and more malt/caramel. Flavour is malt dominate with more of a sweet finish than hop bitterness.
> 
> Still a great beer but not an APA.
> 
> View attachment 22271



I had this last week. As you say, more of an amber ale than a pale but still a great beer.

kabooby


----------



## KHB

kabooby said:


> I had this last week. As you say, more of an amber ale than a pale but still a great beer.
> 
> kabooby


+1 I really enjoyed this brew


----------



## Bribie G

Love this stuff, not available here in QLD but Sydney rellies brought me up a six pack.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

On cup day I drank a Cantillion Rose de Gambrinus and A Cantillion Gueuze - 

OMFG - I think I grew extra hair on my testes


----------



## Muggus

Thirsty Boy said:


> On cup day I drank a Cantillion Rose de Gambrinus and A Cantillion Gueuze -
> 
> OMFG - I think I grew extra hair on my testes


Have a bottle of each in the cellar that i've been so so tempted to crack...you may have twisted my arm a bit! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Tony

TB............. you cant tell us that and not produce either a picture of it or a good description of the beer!

Thats cruel

Like me saying.............. I drove a F355 GTS F1 Ferarri today........ it was fun.

leaves you wondering doesnt it 

Was it really sour? What were the flavours like.

I have a bottle of the cherry one aging a bit. Thinking of cracking it around xmas some time perhaps

cheers


----------



## nate2g

Cracked a bottle of St Bernadus Abt 12 the other day, couldn't stand just to look at the bottle sitting there anymore  . 

Wow, was blown away by the complexity of the aromas and flavours in the beer, loved the creamy smooth finish as well.

A sensational beer to celebrate number 500...

Tonite I had a bottle of White Shield IPA, quite enjoyed this one, much more malt driven than the last few IPA's I've tried, dry bitter finish.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Tony said:


> TB............. you cant tell us that and not produce either a picture of it or a good description of the beer!
> 
> Thats cruel
> 
> Like me saying.............. I drove a F355 GTS F1 Ferarri today........ it was fun.
> 
> leaves you wondering doesnt it
> 
> Was it really sour? What were the flavours like.
> 
> I have a bottle of the cherry one aging a bit. Thinking of cracking it around xmas some time perhaps
> 
> cheers



OK, sorry. No pictures I'm afraid.

But -

The Rose de Gambrinus was intensely sour, but the sourness was pretty clean and driven by lactic acid. A delicious fresh raspberry flavour with a bitterness and nuttiness that was obviously from the raspberry seeds themselves. A quite strong funk added complexity with some fairly serious Brett action of the farmyard variety. A lovely drinking beer.

The Gueuze... might have been a bit much for me. It was SOUR ... very very sour. This time not just lactic, but a goodly whack of vinegar/acetic as well, which pushed it a little too far in the face puckering direction. Lots of complex Brett with floral notes and barnyard earthiness. Wheaty kind of malt tucked away under it all. And the oak character from the aging in wine barrels was very apparent once you got through the sourness. When I served it, it was probably a little too cold and that made it kind of harsh... when it had warmed up some it was much nicer. 12-15C is what it says on the bottle and you need to take notice of it. I liked it, but the acetic character meant that I would probably only have one.

I will definitely buy more of the Rose de Gambrinus to use as a bubbly substitute on special occasions - and the gueuze I will buy a few bottles of for when I have a craving for ultra sour beer. They were great, but challenging. A must try, but not your everyday drinking beer in my book.

and my testes needed a trim afterwards....

TB


----------



## schooey

Someone had to...

:icon_drool2: 

I could be walking around like a half shut pocket knife for days...


----------



## gibbocore

tried this over the weekend, great example, there's gotta be some simcoe in there, and i wont be told otherwise, nice and complex in the malt department wich was a pleasent change for an APA, but not as malty as it was grainy.

Apparently, it has 5 types of grain and 5 types of hops.


----------



## Muggus

schooey said:


> View attachment 22325
> 
> 
> Someone had to...
> 
> :icon_drool2:
> 
> I could be walking around like a half shut pocket knife for days...


I was gonna yesterday...but the batteries in my camera died!  

What'd ya reckon anyway Schooey?
I can still taste it one day on! :icon_drool2:


----------



## schooey

One word, Muggus. 

Absofuckinglutelyawesome!


----------



## Dave86

Ordinary picture, but a nice beer


----------



## Tony

Where did you get hold of the stout boys?


----------



## schooey

I drove up to the winery and bought a cube.


----------



## sinkas

Dave86 said:


> Ordinary picture, but a nice beer




Really dont like beers from this brewery, too bloody sweet I reckon, particualry thier Cuvee van the Kasier


----------



## Dave86

This was the first beer I'd tried from them. While it was a sweetish sort of brew, I didn't find it overpoweringly cloying. I think it helped enhance the smoothness of the flavours (not too crash hot at describing those however!) Lots of flavours all taking a backseat with none shining through in particular, if that makes sense? Everything melded together well I thought


----------



## newguy

I've read about this beer for years, so when I found a bottle I quickly snapped it up. I'm a bit disappointed to be honest. I know that the beer is young, but it's pretty harsh - like a doppelbock crossed with a tripel. Lots of higher alcohols - way more than the modest 14% ABV would suggest (to me, anyway). Quite sickly sweet too. Kind of like pouring a shot of vodka into a doppelbock. Not that I've done that; it's just the closest thing that comes to mind.


----------



## bconnery

newguy said:


> I've read about this beer for years, so when I found a bottle I quickly snapped it up. I'm a bit disappointed to be honest. I know that the beer is young, but it's pretty harsh - like a doppelbock crossed with a tripel. Lots of higher alcohols - way more than the modest 14% ABV would suggest (to me, anyway). Quite sickly sweet too. Kind of like pouring a shot of vodka into a doppelbock. Not that I've done that; it's just the closest thing that comes to mind.


I tried this many years ago know and was also disappointed after hearing a lot of good reports. 
I put mine down to being too old or improperly stored. Not only did mine taste every inch of its 14% but it was also fairly flat. At the time I remember noting it tasted like a cross between vegemite and flat coke...
I didn't like it. 
I did have an awful lot to drink that day as it was a pub that not only had its own range on tap but a good selection of belgian and other european beers in bottles but this beer still stood out in my memory even 8 years later...


----------



## mwd

Bavaria Dutch Lager $10.00 for 3 tallies on special at Liquorland.

Quite nice for the price.


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Can't recall ever having a commercial Kolsch before:






Standard Euro skunk smell, but the taste was entirely new to my palate.


----------



## glennheinzel

Shared this cache with a neighbour up the road. We started off with the Westvleteren blond (bottle on the right + clones) before heading into APA, IPA, 2IPA territory.

Found the 3 Ravens to be very full bodied and malty with not much hop showing through. The Beast was very malt driven. The Hopinator had great colour and some hidden bitterness, but ultimately didn't live up to the 2IPA label due to malt/golden syrup taste/aroma. Murrays 2IPA had a fair whack of hops whilst still having a malt presence. Murrays was definitely the pick of the crowd.


----------



## Peaka

Where do most people get all these foreign beers from? Most bottlos I go to only have a select few available.


----------



## glennheinzel

Peaka said:


> Where do most people get all these foreign beers from? Most bottlos I go to only have a select few available.



As you are at Rathmines, I would highly recommend Warners at the Bay (or is it Warners on the Bay?) @ Warners Bay. They have an awesome selection of beers and they also sell glasses for $5 each. They must only be 15-20 minute drive from your place.

The ones above were mostly picked up at Grain & Grape/Cloudwine cellars in Melbourne. Cloudwine and International Beer Shop (+others) do mail order.


----------



## Peaka

Thanks Rukh, I'll have to suss that place out. Warners Bay is definitely a 15-20 min drive so its easy to get to.


----------



## shandy

Rukh said:


> Shared this cache with a neighbour up the road. We started off with the Westvleteren blond (bottle on the right + clones) before heading into APA, IPA, 2IPA territory.
> 
> Found the 3 Ravens to be very full bodied and malty with not much hop showing through. The Beast was very malt driven. The Hopinator had great colour and some hidden bitterness, but ultimately didn't live up to the 2IPA label due to malt/golden syrup taste/aroma. Murrays 2IPA had a fair whack of hops whilst still having a malt presence. Murrays was definitely the pick of the crowd.



Out of the Beast, the Hopinator and the Murrays Icon, the only one I find to have the required drinkability and the finesse required with big beers like that is the Murrays. It really overshadows the rest and makes them look fairly poor by comparison. I had the Hopinator on tap the other night and was truly underwhelmed. Muddy and one dimensional was how I found it whereas the Murrays is a great drinking beer with nice complexity of flavour.


----------



## glennheinzel

shandy said:


> Out of the Beast, the Hopinator and the Murrays Icon, the only one I find to have the required drinkability and the finesse required with big beers like that is the Murrays. It really overshadows the rest and makes them look fairly poor by comparison. I had the Hopinator on tap the other night and was truly underwhelmed. Muddy and one dimensional was how I found it whereas the Murrays is a great drinking beer with nice complexity of flavour.


 It would be great to get a bit less maltiness in the 2IPA, but it is still an awesome beer. 


Sunner Kolsch was nice. It presents well and isn't offensive in that flavours and aromas are mild and a touch malty. It would probably make a good session beer, although I'd still prefer something with more hops in it. Certainly this would be a good "gateway" beer for the dirty unwashed masses.





Eisenbahn Kolsch had a table sugar sweetness in aroma and flavour (in a bad way), although it is supposed to be an all malt beer. It only had two months until the best before date so perhaps a fesh version might be okay. In any case, I had to tip this one out after a few sips.


----------



## glennheinzel

Union from Meantime Brewery.


----------



## Muggus

Came across a few German friends in the bottle o the other day


Radenberger Pilsner
Paulaner Orginal Munchner Hell
Paulaner Hefeweissbier
Hofbrau Oktoberfest

The first two were decent enough lager, quite enjoyed the Oktoberfest too. 
As for the Hefeweizen...YUM! :icon_drool2: One of the nicest i've had in a long time. Tempted to buy a few more of them.


----------



## Muggus

Oh, and I stubbled across some Americans on my doorstep coming home from work this arvo...


My order of Rogue beers...
Old Crustacean Barley Wine
Imperial IPA
Younger Special Bitter
Imperial Pilsner
and Imperial Stout

Not sure where to begin! :chug:


----------



## Jye

From what I remember the most impressive thing about Rogues beer are the bottles  

Where abouts did you get them from and what else do they have?


----------



## Muggus

Jye said:


> From what I remember the most impressive thing about Rogues beer are the bottles
> 
> Where abouts did you get them from and what else do they have?


Very impressive bottles indeed, probably where alot of the price goes! :blink: 

I got these bad boys from Cloudwine online. They've just updated their stocklisting of Rogue beers as of this week and have quite a decent range...normal range in 650ml(?) bottles and the XS range in bombers.

Thought i'd check out the buzz on the whole 'imperial' styles first up. Never had the chance to try an authentic American microbrewed 'imperial' beer of any description...just homebrewed versions


----------



## goomboogo

Rogues Brutal Bitter, more of a slap across the face with a woman's glove than Brutal. 59IBU, Centennial all the way through. As expected it does finish finish reasonably bitter but it doesn't linger too long. The hop flavour is evident without being enormously strong, possibly subdued a little by the cara-wheat and cara-vienna. It's a reasonable beer but at 15 dollars a bottle there are many other beers I would buy before purchasing another Brutal Bitter.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Jye said:


> From what I remember the most impressive thing about Rogues beer are the bottles
> 
> Where abouts did you get them from and what else do they have?



Not cheap either at $32 a bottle for some of those.

C&B
TDA


----------



## white.grant

I first had one of these about six weeks ago, this one was last night. It's going downhill


----------



## Muggus

Couple of British friends came by the other day...


Samuel Smiths IPA. 
Nice hoppy bitter-style ale, not as 'big' as I was expecting from an IPA.


Samuel Smiths Taddy Porter.
Smooth, very tasty, maybe a touch too thin.


----------



## Tony

Was in Dan Murpheys this arvo and spoted these.

Recogniced the Label from AHB and the Millet man Budgie Brewery.

The lager: Clear, clean, Head died away early but that could have been my glass. Un-usual beer for a lager. Had a kind of Fortified/red wine aroma. I assume form the malts used to make it gluten free. Enjoyable drop all the same. worth a try for anyone liking something a bit different. Well ballanced quaffer and very easy to drink.

The Pale Ale: Clear, clean as per the lager. Better than LCPA i can say. This had some colour and body to it. Same slight red wine aroma but well and truly dominated by an american hop aroma. Balances the malt well. also very easy to drink.

Both great beers. Not something i would drink all the time but if i had a gluten allergy.......... Id be set!

cheers


----------



## Tony

Tried this one today

Great beer, i really liked it.

Slightly hazy but the head on it was light and fluffy and lasted for ages as i siped away. Smooth malty body with a great spicy/earthy hop flavour and aroma. Smoth but up front bitterness that lingered slightly...... just right! Very bright and fragrent. 

I could drink a lot of this.

cheers


----------



## Muggus

Mmmm yeah Tony. Big fan of Redoak PA. As far as i'm concerned its on par with Murrays Nirvana PA. 
Neither of which are hugely American or British in their catagory as far as Pale Ales go. Just well balanced and nice tasting in general without being to a specific mould or style.

Bit of a shame its hard to come by, and quite pricey.


----------



## joshuahardie

As mentioned elsewhere, 
A couple that I opened on Saturday night.

Crown Lager Ambassador, and Murray's AA1.


----------



## warra48

Been celebrating the birth of our first grandchild Emily on 19 Nov.

These are some of the brews I've enjoyed. About to sample the Hobgoblin and Monteiths.


----------



## Adamt

Drink the Monteith's first... you'd be disappointed to end on that note. It's not going to taste horrible, but it is not anything like you'd expect.


----------



## warra48

As it happens, I consumed the Monteith's while uploading the picture on Photobucket. I did enjoy it, little aroma but tastes quite malty, however, it seems to not have much in the way of any hop character. I could happily drink it again, but think it lacks a litttle in the way of complexity.

I'm now on the Hobgoblin, which is one of my favourites. Just love that beer. If I could brew a decent copy of that it would be my house ale. And the screensaver you can download from Wychwood Brewery's website is also pretty cool.


----------



## Muggus

joshuahardie said:


> As mentioned elsewhere,
> A couple that I opened on Saturday night.
> 
> Crown Lager Ambassador, and Murray's AA1.


Oooo how was the Murrays Anniversary? Being meaning to try it!

I cracked open a few imperials on the weekend...



Samuel Smiths Imperial Stout.
Good entry level imperial, similiar to a foreign style we're used to (Coopers, Southwark, etc) down under. Big roasted character.

Then I just had to compare that to my new favourite beer...



Before and after, just to get an idea how awesome the lacing on this beer is...along with everything else!
So thick, so rich, so smooth, so complex...so fuckin delicious! :icon_drool2:


----------



## glennheinzel

It was Keller-fest on Friday night. 

Memminger Kellerbier (from Warners at the Bay?) was good with a touch of yeast on the nose. 





Green Man Keller (from Warners at the Bay?). Despite having sat in my fridge for a month, a careful pour threw up heaps of floaties. It only had a week before it hit its "best before" date so it was a bit average. 





Burleigh Brewing Hefe (from Dan Murphys) had a clovey aroma (White Labs Hefe IV?) and was a nice easy drinker.


----------



## peas_and_corn

James Squire Sundown Lager


----------



## Muggus

Howsit taste, P&C?


----------



## peas_and_corn

Quite nice. It's a good session beer- not very bitter, but it has some good hop flavour to make up for it. This stuff was so hard to find- the bottlo only had 8 cartons, and that was the entire allocation (just arrived on the pallet)


----------



## Tony

Found this while i was burning last years $50 xmas gift voucher on a $100 bottle of scotch at 9am this morning.

Had to do a full coal board medical with drug tests ect and was 1 block form the vintage cellars. so why not.

bloody fantastic beer. Tastes aged but young. Fresh but has that smooth age character to it. I think its a blend.

Big nutty caramel flavour and aroma, little hops. Nice deep ruby in colour. malt sweetness with just enough bitterness to hold it up. Smoooooooooooooth creamy finnish. Low carb and not much head as a result. I served it up at about 10 deg and let it warm up slowly to near room temp as i drank it. It was great at all temps with the malt becoming more prominent at room temp. You could pull this beer off the shelf and drink it warm no problems.

cheers


----------



## ozpowell

Negra Modelo with authentic mexican food in Cozumel, Mexico


----------



## reviled

joshuahardie said:


> As mentioned elsewhere,
> A couple that I opened on Saturday night.
> 
> Crown Lager Ambassador, and Murray's AA1.




Whats a Crown Lager Ambassador?? 

Tony - Love the Strong Suffolk, get it from time to time and never disappointed with it...


----------



## matti

I aware that load of you like exotic beer so I Will disappoint you.
Downing a Carlberg ATM and it is brewed by Fosters on Licence.

No picture sorry as it isn't that exciting.

I just wanted to comment that it is a very malt driven Beer and Foster has managed to make a decent Job out of it.

Not all bad for a Mega Swill, not quite the replica but it goes down.
Full on DMS


----------



## quantocks

reviled said:


> Whats a Crown Lager Ambassador??



http://www.crownbeverages.com.au/






basically a 5,000 bottle limited run of a specialty brew, $55 per Long neck. I still haven't opened mine, but I think I will at Christmas time.


----------



## drsmurto

Had a Murrays night last night.

2IPA, BE Porter then the Wild thing (Imperial Stout)

2IPA was everything i expected it to be, malty with a big hop presence. Surprised to read its an IIPA cross an AIPA, the american hops arent that prominent. I would have picked it as a straight english IIPA. Ken tasty!

BE Porter should have been served on ice cream, damn nice and sooooo much chocolate. 

I love stout. Good stout. This is a gorgeous stout! Pity i only had 1 stubbie.... So much flavour.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Spotted this in Dan's last night, thought I better try it.

It is okay but has a sweet sugary taste that to me says is under-attenuated.

Photo isn't the greatest. :huh: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## quantocks

TDA, is that a Polish beer? what's the alc% of that? I think I had a few of those in Europe and felt violently ill afterwards!


----------



## Tony

Its a czech pils actually..... as far as i know.

It used to be darker and more bitter. I bought some a few months ago and it was sweeter and lighter and i wasnt as impressed.

cheers


----------



## quantocks

you're right Tony, I knew I had it somewhere it was all a blur where exactly


----------



## Tony

must have been a good trip then

sounds like the 6 months i spent living in Cobar, near broken hill...... a blur 

I only had tooheys draught back then though 

cheers


----------



## Thunderlips

Tony said:


> I only had tooheys draught back then though


The very first beer I tasted, when I was about 13, down by the Nepean River in Penrith with some mates, and girls 
Loved it too. Back in the early 80's that was.

I do somehow recall it tasting better than the New of today, or maybe it's just my imagination.
The old white can with red writing is firmly imprinted in my head though


----------



## Tony

yeah thats the stuff. cant remember what it tasted like though........ it was used as intended...... to be poured down the throat as fast and easily as possible.

I drank draught, from bottles instead of new from tap because i got half a glass of line flush liquid too often.

Ahhhh country pubs 

cheers


----------



## newguy

From my last trip to the liquor store:




The Pyramid Imperial Hefeweizen was really good, but nothing like what I was expecting. They obviously used a clean ale yeast and not an authentic German weizen strain. Colour was cloudy golden/amber. The smell was really intriguing - orange/nectarine to start, which morphed into a really appealing spicy/floral hop. It was quite well balanced with a good hop flavour. Very nice.

The Lagunitas Lumpy Gravy, from its label, is "released in celebration of the 40th anniversary of the release of THE SECOND PART OF FZ'S 3-PHAZE MASTERWORK". I have absolutely no knowledge of Frank Zappa or his work - I picked this up because it looked interesting. Colour was medium brown with ruby highlights. The aroma featured a low roasted malt with hints of nuts, biscuit malt and perhaps a touch of munich. No hops in the aroma at all. The flavour followed the aroma - pronounced dark roasted malts with a very assertive bitterness that carried right through and lingered into the finish. Kind of like a roasty version of an American brown, but without any late hops at all. Very tasty.

The Floris Chocolat, which is what's in the glass, is perhaps the worst beer I've ever tasted. Smells like cocoa but with some floral notes kind of like honey. Taste is sickeningly sweet with some very sweet chocolate and something else that I can't quite put my finger on. Gross.


----------



## newguy

One more. Peach Cream Ale from the Tin Whistle Brewing Company in Penticton BC. Nice fresh peach aroma, no real beer aromas at all; not that a cream ale has a distinctive nose anyway.

Flavour is really quite nice. A good balance between a solid cream ale (sweet malt, no hops, some graininess, no yeast derived flavours) and a gentle peach presence. Finishes a bit on the tart side, but that's probably due to using real fruit, and there's a lot of it in Penticton. Has a good body for a fruit beer - mine always end up thin. All in all, a nice beer.


----------



## wabster

I caught up with a few old work friends in Sydney City last Friday.

Went to the Albion Place Hotel http://www.albionplacehotel.com.au/

Got right into the Matilda Bay Alpha Ale, which I 've never tried before even though it has been around a while. It is a terrific beer, nice and hoppy, good colour, nose and good attitude.

It was $7 for one of those straight sided glasses with the fingerprints on the side, no idea of the quantity, as the barman said, only one size  

When I said how nice the beer was he enthused about a few new varieties they are getting on tap in the new future, but I can't remember the names. Might go and check the place out again after the Christmas insanity has passed.

Is anyone aware if the Alpha Ale is available packaged? If so where in Sydney?

Cheerz Wabster


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

wabster said:


> I caught up with a few old work friends in Sydney City last Friday.
> 
> Went to the Albion Place Hotel http://www.albionplacehotel.com.au/
> 
> Got right into the Matilda Bay Alpha Ale, which I 've never tried before even though it has been around a while. It is a terrific beer, nice and hoppy, good colour, nose and good attitude.
> 
> It was $7 for one of those straight sided glasses with the fingerprints on the side, no idea of the quantity, as the barman said, only one size
> 
> When I said how nice the beer was he enthused about a few new varieties they are getting on tap in the new future, but I can't remember the names. Might go and check the place out again after the Christmas insanity has passed.
> 
> Is anyone aware if the Alpha Ale is available packaged? If so where in Sydney?
> 
> Cheerz Wabster



Dan Murphys should have some Wabster.

C&B
TDA


----------



## quantocks

went down to 1st Choice as I was looking for them 1L cans with stein, but they aren't selling them. Neither are Dan's. So I got talking to the guy about beer and stuff and as I picked up some Weistaphaner Kristals, he gave me a free Tooheys New glass.


----------



## eric8

I had this on Friday, was ok, not sure a Ferret would really go this, I know I won't be again. Was a little bit sweet with a slight hop flavour at the end. 

Sorry for the crappy phone pic.


----------



## Bribie G

quantocks said:


> went down to 1st Choice as I was looking for them 1L cans with stein, but they aren't selling them. Neither are Dan's. So I got talking to the guy about beer and stuff and as I picked up some Weistaphaner Kristals, he gave me a free Tooheys New glass.


Just got a Cellarbrations catalogue in the mail and they are selling the Kaiserdom with the stein. I'll grab a couple if I can find a store (think my nearest one is in Morayfield)


----------



## chris.taylor.98

Well here is my haul from my 40th birthday ...












... and here is what I brought back from Belgium month before last (already consumed the other half)




... the jewel in the crown


----------



## quantocks

hey Chris, quite a good haul. Watch out for "Bavaria" though, first pic furthest on the right. You can buy cases generally for 25-30 bucks, it's pretty damn awful IMO


----------



## Jase71

wabster said:


> It was $7 for one of those straight sided glasses with the fingerprints on the side, no idea of the quantity, as the barman said, only one size



That generally means it was a 'schmiddy", somewhere between, well the name says it all...




quantocks said:


> went down to 1st Choice as I was looking for them 1L cans with stein, but they aren't selling them. Neither are Dan's. So I got talking to the guy about beer and stuff and as I picked up some Weistaphaner Kristals, he gave me a free Tooheys New glass.



They are really great 'pint' glasses, nice heavy duty style. My neighbour got me six of them (connections at the same chain of stores). The branding is coming off as soon as I get the time to start scrubbing it with solvents


----------



## Muggus

quantocks said:


> hey Chris, quite a good haul. Watch out for "Bavaria" though, first pic furthest on the right. You can buy cases generally for 25-30 bucks, it's pretty damn awful IMO


Quite a good haul!? QUITE A GOOD HAUL!?!?!?!?

You may want to take another look at the last pic once again! :icon_drool2:


Ps...so jealous it hurts Chris!


----------



## chris.taylor.98

quantocks said:


> hey Chris, quite a good haul. Watch out for "Bavaria" though, first pic furthest on the right. You can buy cases generally for 25-30 bucks, it's pretty damn awful IMO



Thought I better balance it out and include the good with the not so good ... you also notice the "World Class Collection" that I tried to hide behind the Aventus Eisbock  ... its even got a Crown Lager in it ... not sure when Crown became world class though.


----------



## Millet Man

Tony said:


> Was in Dan Murpheys this arvo and spoted these.
> 
> Recogniced the Label from AHB and the Millet man Budgie Brewery.
> 
> The lager: Clear, clean, Head died away early but that could have been my glass. Un-usual beer for a lager. Had a kind of Fortified/red wine aroma. I assume form the malts used to make it gluten free. Enjoyable drop all the same. worth a try for anyone liking something a bit different. Well ballanced quaffer and very easy to drink.
> 
> The Pale Ale: Clear, clean as per the lager. Better than LCPA i can say. This had some colour and body to it. Same slight red wine aroma but well and truly dominated by an american hop aroma. Balances the malt well. also very easy to drink.
> 
> Both great beers. Not something i would drink all the time but if i had a gluten allergy.......... Id be set!
> 
> cheers


Thanks Tony,

Just spotted your comments and thanks, it's always good to hear feedback from people who _don't have to _drink our beer. I'm glad the balance and drinkability came through for you as that's what I aim for.

To me the aroma of pale sorghum malt is very floral (rose) and earthy, almost like perfume, peanut butter and coffee flavours come with extended roasting. I wonder if the floral/earthy character is what you're picking up as red wine aroma?

Cheers Andrew.

P.S. On topic I had a bloody nice Young's Special London Ale tonight icon_naughty boy to learn more about extra special/strong bitters and I find it very different to Fullers ESB but fantastic in it's own right. Love to be able to brew a GF clone. :icon_drool2:


----------



## reVoxAHB

newguy said:


> I have absolutely no knowledge of Frank Zappa or his work.



Treat yourself to Hot Rats B) 

reVox


----------



## warrenlw63

reVox said:


> Treat yourself to Hot Rats B)
> 
> reVox




Orrrrrrrr worth it for the album cover alone. :beerbang:  

Warren -


----------



## Thunderlips

wabster said:


> Is anyone aware if the Alpha Ale is available packaged? If so where in Sydney?


Don't know about Sydney but it's certainy available.
Quite expensive though.
http://www.internationalbeershop.com.au/pr...?product_id=530

Edit: Is it anything like Little Creatures Pale Ale?


----------



## beers

wabster said:


> Is anyone aware if the Alpha Ale is available packaged? If so where in Sydney?
> 
> Cheerz Wabster



Stanmore Cellars


----------



## ozpowell

A few US craft brews. I picked up a 6 pack of each the other day from the local supermarket here in Florida. Also been drinking plenty of seasonal microbrews in the restaurants.... :wub: 




The Rogue Pale Ale would have to be my fav.


----------



## Bribie G

quantocks said:


> hey Chris, quite a good haul. Watch out for "Bavaria" though, first pic furthest on the right. You can buy cases generally for 25-30 bucks, it's pretty damn awful IMO



Actually drinking five pints of it right now 




My schedule today was - go down to Ross at Underwood to pick up pre-order and buy some extra bits (including set of Boddinton pints as pictured), zip over to the catering supply mob to get the urn and home lunchtime ish.

Actual schedule: sweetie I have to go to hairdresser at eleven and if you are taking the Mazda you know I can't drive the manual (feral diahatsu station-commuter that couldn't make it to Underwood in a fit)

I'll be out at 11.45 and I'll come with you. Vision of shoe shops, Coffee club, you KNOW the deal.

So got home at 5.30 QLD time with Ross products and Urn whoopee. Forgot to put any beer in the fridge didn't I.


Not to worry, got to Liquorland and they had three tallies of Bavaria for ten bucks so I bought four. With a savage thirst it's not a bad lawnmower beer and I reckon it gives BUL Heineken a run for its money. Jay I'll make you drink a bottle of it in February. :lol:


----------



## Bribie G

What isn't anyone drinking anything commercial at the moment?

Took advantage of Cellarbrations' offer of the Bamberger with a 1 L can and a stein for fifteen bucks:




Rather harsh grassy beer. The ingredients list hops and extract of hops so they have given it a squirt of something that has given an extremely grassy aftertaste. Still drinkable but won't buy it again. How about a one litre can, but


----------



## glennheinzel

The following beers were bought at Cloudwine Cellars and Grain & Grape (both in Melbourne).

First cab off the ranks was the Lindemans Gueuze. Smelled a bit funky and tasted of sourness and sweetness. No doubt they added sugar to this one after primary fermentation.





The Cuvee Rene had a funkier smell and a dry short finish. It needed a longer finish to be really enjoyable.





The Cantillon was probably a half way ground in terms of aroma and general flavour between the top two, although it did have an intense sourness (like sucking on a lemon).






I then tipped the combined dregs into some (homebrew) 14% Belgian Speciality Ale bottles and a Xmas ale bottle that I've had sitting around. It should make for an interesting experiment.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Has anyone tried the Aldi Christmas beer??

Spendrups or something like that. In a bright red 500ml can with a little bearded christmas elf on it - we had it last year and I was expecting some rank and horrible strong pale superlager.... but, it was actually a quite nice Oktoberfest. This year its different and to me it tastes like an Altbier, with a bizarre hint of mango fruitiness. Its pretty good and its quite cheap.

Good beer from the oddest places

TB


----------



## Blackfish

ALDI? Beer? could it be true? Don't you need a liquor licence to sell beer? 

Any who...





Had one of these Yesterday at a mate's I have tried it once before but I didn't remember it being that good. Real honey sweetness with body to match cut by a sour edge. No hot alcohol finish like I always get when brewing tripels. I liked this enough to try again though! Truly awesome beer!


----------



## Bribie G

Thirsty Boy said:


> Has anyone tried the Aldi Christmas beer??
> 
> Spendrups or something like that. In a bright red 500ml can with a little bearded christmas elf on it - we had it last year and I was expecting some rank and horrible strong pale superlager.... but, it was actually a quite nice Oktoberfest. This year its different and to me it tastes like an Altbier, with a bizarre hint of mango fruitiness. Its pretty good and its quite cheap.
> 
> Good beer from the oddest places
> 
> TB



Beer from Aldi, if only. Damn the Bligh government h34r:


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Yep - lots of beer in Aldi here in Victoria - cheap it is.

Found the same stuff in Ikea this morning so apparently its Swedish beer. Special Christmas Brew.

Spendrups Julbrygd 5.3 - made from Barley Malt, Hops and Water. 





The stuff is on beer advocate - it seems the one I had last year was the Spendrups Julbrygd 3.5 which is a Vienna Lager and is really quite nice, at least nicer than the single beer advocate review would have you believe. The 5.3 is a Euro Dark Lager and is nice too in a weird kinda way.

Worth it just to see the look on the face of the person you hand it too - and then the beer turns out to be not too bad

TB


----------



## Jase71

is this alcoholic ? i wonder how (or why) Aldi scored a liquor licence !


----------



## Bribie G

Jase71 said:


> is this alcoholic ? i wonder how (or why) Aldi scored a liquor licence !


In the same way that Woolies (BWS) and Coles (Liquorland) scored their licences, where you just walk through an archway from the baked beans to the booze. I believe that in Victoria they don't even do that and the beer is in the normal aisles or is that a misconception?




Edit: or was Jase referring to IKEA? now that _would_ be strange.


----------



## warrenlw63

BribieG said:


> or is that a misconception?



Yes.

Only in Aldi.

Warren -


----------



## Thirsty Boy

arrgh - I have been misleading everyone. That beer isn't from Aldi, the wife informs me that she has only ever bought it from Ikea... which is where I got some today.

However, that doesn't stop Aldi from selling booze (and cheap booze too) in Victoria. Right out in the middle of the store along with everything else. Coles and woolies have separate sections and so does the IGA... so I don't know what makes Aldi special.

TB


----------



## quantocks

I couldn't believe my luck when I got the ALDI catalogue and it was full of cases of cheap, CHEAP booze. Then in tiny writing it said "Vic only - NSW is for suckers"








still - at least I don't have to put up with that AFL tripe on my TV all the time


----------



## schooey

In Sydney tonight, called in at the Belgian at Ther Rocks and sampled a few of the usual suspects, but to finish I had something I've never tried before..

A Timmermans fruit de la foret

man it reminded me of Ribena... :blink: I'm still undecided about this one, I reckon i'll have to give it a second taste


----------



## barfridge

IMagine being able to get a beer at the Ikea cafeteria, with your dodgy hot dog or plate of meatballs! Then I would quite happily let the wife wander around shopping, while I relax with a bevvy


----------



## Kenny the plumber

Just opened a bottle of Coopers extra strong vintage Ale Batch 2 oct 99
OMFG what a beer I cant decribe it just had to vent. Any of my mates local I might have a few cartons maybe?
Might have a bbq hmm.


----------



## Tony

YEah thinking of buying a few bottles of this to put away for the future.

I take it that it keeps well.

cheers


----------



## Fermented

With guests coming for Christmas and NYE, and warning that only HB would be available (aside from aged wines, Aussie fizz and whiskies) and they should BYO if they want something else, I did some chums a favour and grabbed a couple of 5l party kegs of Heineken. 

Silly me, decided to taste it as I hadn't consumed it in many years. 

Now I know why.

Took a couple of longies of toucan to wash the taste out of my mouth. Egad. Horrid, horrid stuff.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Tony

I found imported german Becks in a woolworths liquor in Mudgee while i was out there and reminded myself of what it shoud taste like before LN tool over it here in aus.

Happy to pay the extra $2/6 pack for a fantastic comercial beer. Love it!

cheers


----------



## Kenny the plumber

I highly recomend this Coppers beer they say to let it develope 18 months mine is 9 years.
Tastes exactly like a beer I had in Sicily called de bier du demon awsome!!!!!


----------



## Weizguy

Kenny the plumber said:


> I highly recomend this Coppers beer they say to let it develope 18 months mine is 9 years.
> Tastes exactly like a beer I had in Sicily called de bier du demon awsome!!!!!


No pix atm, sorry. Just sipping the awesome maltiness of a Chimay Tripel. Anyone jealous?

Last time I tasted the 99 Vintage, it was astringent and cloying. Not my fave, but maybe I need to increase my appreciation of the style. I still have a couple of bottles left. I've only bought a couple of stubbies each year, and reckon that Batch One was the best I sampled, when young, and it's fairly undrinkable for me. No, Tony, I'm still keeping it, at any price.

Uncle Les


----------



## schooey

I'll see your Chimay Tripel and raise you a nightcap La Trappe Quadrupel, fresh from a giftpack from Vintage Cellars, Darby St.


----------



## Tony

I have a carton of 99 Hahn Milenium ale and its not so flash. 

judging feedback on my Champion Old ale showed it went down hill from 2 years to 3 years.

JUdge feedback said it may have just passed its prime......... and i agree. Hell 3 yrs is good for a beer.

cheers

PS....... Les you can keep it


----------



## Weizguy

I shall have to test my Old ale again soon.
She's a fight at the best of times.
Thick and bitey. Not bad for a recipe gone wrong.
Anyway, it's back to the Tripel, and goodnight to all. (Hmm, if I go and sit on the verandah with a Cuban cigar now...)

Was I one of those judges, Tony? I'm sure I provided that feedback to some brewers. You are very unlikely to come up with a winner in the same class, with the beer you made last year that scored well. I seen it b4.


----------



## Tony

would have to look at teh sheets mate.... cant remember.

I entered it in 3 running stare comps and got very interesting score sheets.

1st year - sait it was a great beer but needed age.
2nd year - won state comp and gold at AABC.
3rd year - got a 2nd (just) to docs hop swill and comments of "great beer but just past prime"

This is the info i was after. Thats why i love etering comps. I didnt imagine i would ever win anything with it but the feedback i got over the years was worth its weight in gold.

cheers


----------



## Hargie

BribieG said:


> In the same way that Woolies (BWS) and Coles (Liquorland) scored their licences, where you just walk through an archway from the baked beans to the booze. I believe that in Victoria they don't even do that and the beer is in the normal aisles or is that a misconception?
> 
> View attachment 23270
> 
> 
> Edit: or was Jase referring to IKEA? now that _would_ be strange.




....my ex -local Woolies at Kippax (ACT) has had it own isle dedicated to beer and wine on the shelf for at least 3 or 4 years...but you can only get it out of the shop thru certain checkouts...ie say 7 & 8....the reason being...???....the checkout must be staffed by someone over 18....and the bolt-on Mac's Liquor is less than 10mtrs from the isle...


----------



## Zizzle

Well it's -5C outside at the moment, I have a fridge full of Sierra Nevada Porters and all I feel like is LCPA for some reason.

Listening to you guys talk about Aldi beers is a great reminder. This is what I get at my local supermarket.

The stout is probably the best I have ever had. And the Ruination speaks for itself.


----------



## quantocks

when all fails and you snap your Brumby tap in half, go to the bottle shop and buy a block of 30 cans.


----------



## [email protected]

Here's the demonic beer I had while visiting Athens. Made a nice nightcap, bit like half a bottle of wine in a glass of beer. I presume that translates to 12% of Wicked Pleasure towards the bottom of the label, but my french is more than a bit rusty.


----------



## Bizier

Picked up both 2007 and 2008 model coopers vintage by chance on sat night, so I am currently enjoying a short vertical... You know what they look like.


----------



## Zizzle

I nice big malty winter warmer here. 6.8% lots of raisins and brown sugar.

I'll be stuffed if I can work out the weather here though. -11C last week during the day, now it is 18C outside.


----------



## glennheinzel

I'm in Pomgolia at the moment so I've had a chance to try a few different beers. Unfortunately I'm not able to taste the full range of flavours/aromas on offer as I've been fighting a cold since I've been here, but I think that I can still tell a good/interesting beer. Here is the pick so far-
















Brakspear Bitter. At 3.4% ABV, it certainly has a lot of malt/bitterness shining through. 










Hand delivered from Bamburg...










Pie with Timothy Taylor Landlord pale ale










St Austell IPA


----------



## glennheinzel

And part two...

Saison D'Epeautre. This beer uses 1/3 spelt and the yeast is supposedly the Wyeast Farmhouse ale strain. The spelt gives it a wheat tartness.





PorterHouse Oyster Stout. Has a small aroma/taste of oyster sauce. Not a good beer for the start of a session or even then end of a session. Probably not good in a session at all. Still, it was interesting.





Timothy Taylor Landlord pale ale. Has a good helping of flavour/aroma, but in a subtle way which means that this would be a great session beer. 





And a few beers from the Market Porter at Borough Markets (near London Bridge station). These were all quite good.

1648's Triple Champion. 





Pictish Brewery's Sorachi





Brentwood Brewery's Rum'py Pumpy


----------



## Muggus

Curse you Rukh! Landlord off cask is the bomb! :icon_drool2: 


Me? I've got a few late Chrissie presents to go through...



Hanssens Gueze , Rochefort Trappist 6, Hanssens Kriek, Grottenbier Bruin, Oude Beersel Kriek, St Bernardus Pater 6, Poperings Hommelbier, St Bernardus Prior 8, Boon Gueze, Delirium Nocturnum, Boon Kriek, Duchesse de Bourgogne, Boon Framboise, St Bernardus Tripel, Abbaye des Rocs Bruin, St Bernardus Abt 12, Oude Beersel Gueze, De Dolle Oerbier, De Dolle Arabier...phew...


----------



## glennheinzel

Muggus said:


> Me? I've got a few late Chrissie presents to go through...
> 
> Hanssens Gueze , Rochefort Trappist 6, Hanssens Kriek, Grottenbier Bruin, Oude Beersel Kriek, St Bernardus Pater 6, Poperings Hommelbier, St Bernardus Prior 8, Boon Gueze, Delirium Nocturnum, Boon Kriek, Duchesse de Bourgogne, Boon Framboise, St Bernardus Tripel, Abbaye des Rocs Bruin, St Bernardus Abt 12, Oude Beersel Gueze, De Dolle Oerbier, De Dolle Arabier...phew...



And a very nice selection you have there. I quite like the Duchesse and the Grottenbier (amongst others). Enjoy!


----------



## Bribie G

After drinking three pints of my first AG, rich with the taste and aroma of Maris Otter and fine hops, no beer would fit the bill so I'm cleansing the palate with a cider.


----------



## Brewer_010

Tony said:


> I recently aquired a bottle of Rochefort 8 and 10. Ive been a bit scared to open them. The prospect of trying such a beer is daunting.
> 
> HAlf way through the bottle of 8 right now.
> 
> Hooooolyyyyyy Sheep Shit!
> 
> WOW, what an awsome beer. Im very impressed and much more edumacated on what i should be aiming for with a belgian.
> 
> This stuff makes the Chimay from dan murpheys taste like swamp water!
> 
> cheers



I have just had a bottle of the Trappiste Rochefort 8 (wife bought it for me  ) and agree totally - this makes Chimay taste like ordinary swill. The rochefort has got so much flavour - rich and malty, toffee aroma, it comes at you in a couple of waves and then settles into a creamy alcohol warmth that you FEEL rather than taste on your tongue, dries slightly and after smacking your lips you go back for another sip). 

I sat there and savoured every sip, smelling it and thinking this is the best beer in the world IMO. I'll be looking for another one. This was awesome and highly recommend it.

Cheers  !

Edit: No photo cos it was dark and I take shite pickies anyway


----------



## eric8

Went to Murray's this week and had the Icon 2IPA, my wife said i wasn't allowed to just take a pic of the beer so I had to take a photot with a mug as well <_<


----------



## Tony

The 8 is the best beer i have ever had!

I will be getting more soon. Awsome beer! Almost God like!

here is a pic again

cheers


----------



## quantocks

can you PM me where to buy the beers Tony? or anyone else for that matter?

I'm very keen on branching out on to stuff other than what the local 1st Choice or Dans have.


----------



## reVoxAHB

:beerbang: ,

reVox


----------



## Tony

As for the 8...... i just went looking and the place i got it from (half way accross the country by mail) has none.

ReVox! That slab of meat looks great. What was the beer like?

Last night i roasted a 2 Rib beef rack (about 1kg). Bashed up some fresh garlic with sea salt, black pepper, praprika, fresh thime and oregano flowers with a bit of olive oil and poured the pesto like mix over the meat and baked it for 3 or 4 hours at about 140 deg.

served it up with some roast potatoes baked in olive oil, half garlic cloves and rosmary and some steamed greens.

Made a sauce of beef stock and red wine, reduced with mushrooms and buttter to thicken.

Awsome meal!

No pics though........ it didnt last! My wife doesnt like meat much but she pollished of 1/2kg of beef  I just sliced it bown the middle between the 2 rib bones.

Anyway....... back to the beer 

cheers


----------



## glennheinzel

I had just arrived in Munich and my brother greeted me with this. The funny thing was that I was just emailing someone to say that I needed a quick beer to take the edge off my excitement. This beer had a nice hop bitterness and aroma. 





We then went out to a restaurant (for NYE dinner) in a beautiful little town called Aying. Their kellerbier had hints of banana and cloves.





The Ayinger Alt Dunkel (I'll have to look up the full name) was quite malty.





The Ayinger Celebrator Doppelbock was amazing. Very malty, but without being cloyingly so. 





NYE celebrations in Munich were crazy. You can still buy firecrackers here so everyone takes big armfulls of them up to the hills around the Olympic stadium to let them off. The combination of alcohol and firecrackers is very interesting to watch (I wonder how long it will be before the firecrackers get banned).

Mmm. Gose. Sour wheatbeer with salt and coriander.





Diebels Alt. Caramel aroma/flavour.





Thurn und Taxis Roggenbier. Banana aroma. Spicey taste (from the Rye).





More to come..


----------



## Muggus

Oooo nice haul their Rukh!

Tried Ayinger Celebrator when I was in Munich this time last year. Awesome stuff, definately one of the best beers i've ever tried. Their Kellarbier and Weissbier also very nice.
Managed to try Diebels Alt and Augustiner Edelstoff(sp?) when I was there too, oddly enough. Thought the Alt was very nice...particularly for a breakie beer...but the Augustiner i wasn't a fan of. 
Gotta love the selection of beer over there though!


----------



## Duff

eric8 said:


> Went to Murray's this week and had the Icon 2IPA, my wife said i wasn't allowed to just take a pic of the beer so I had to take a photot with a mug as well <_<



And a handsome devil you are Eric  

The 2IPA goes well though. Just had my last bottle the other night.


----------



## glennheinzel

Muggus said:


> Oooo nice haul their Rukh!
> 
> Tried Ayinger Celebrator when I was in Munich this time last year. Awesome stuff, definately one of the best beers i've ever tried. Their Kellarbier and Weissbier also very nice.
> Managed to try Diebels Alt and Augustiner Edelstoff(sp?) when I was there too, oddly enough. Thought the Alt was very nice...particularly for a breakie beer...but the Augustiner i wasn't a fan of.
> Gotta love the selection of beer over there though!



Ayinger and Schneider are my favourite breweries. The only problem with Schneider is that too much hefe tends to clear the sytem out. Speaking of Schneider, I just helped my brother bring a crate (20 bottles) of the Aventinus Eisbock crate back to his place. It cost 35 Euros/70 AUD. Cheap as chips!


----------



## glennheinzel

Ayinger Ur-Weisse (dark wheat beer). Fruity with cloves dominating.






Jever (North German Pilsner). Hay aroma. Nice bitterness throughout the beer. The Lowenbrau Keller in Sydney used to sell this beer, but they stopped because there wasn't enough interest.





Kostritzer Schwartzbier. I've had this beer a couple of times in Aus (as per Jever and others), but I thought that it would be interesting to try it fresh. Nice low levels of roastiness. Good beer.





Schneider WeizenHell





Schneider Weiss 1608. Hints of banana (and citrus). Quite a dry finish.





Reutberger Kloster-Weisse. Banana and hop aroma. Reasonable bitterness poking through.


----------



## stillscottish

I'll let others decide about this one. <_< 




Campbell


----------



## glennheinzel

Okay guys. I don't have too many more to go. 

Ayinger Bru Hell. This was the best helles that I tasted. The flavour was deeper and richer than what the others offered.






We did a day trip to Bamberg yesterday (which is about 3 hours from Munich). Our first stop was Mahrs Bru

Mahrs Brau - Ungespundet (unfiltered lager). Fairly dry finish which accentuated the hop bitterness. The finish is a little short, but this is still a good beer. For what its worth, this pub (attached to the Mahrs Brauerie) was nominated as the best pub in the world by an American magazine. I've got no idea which magazine voted it as the best pub (or how long ago). It was a great pub, but I'm not sure if it was the best pub. After all, they didn't have Little Creatures Pale Ale on tap!





Mahrs Brau Festtags-Weisse (seasonal beer). Hints of bubblegum and caramel. This beer is at the bigger end of the style and we could only have one.





Maisel Landbier Dunkel. Quite malty, but with just enough bitterness (which stands out slightly) to hold it together. This is the first dunkel that I've really enjoyed.





Spezial-Brau Rauchbier (lager). Only had hints of smokiness. Served from a wooden barrel.





Of course if you are in Bamberg, then Aecht Schlenkerla is the main attraction. Below is a pic of their mrzen which was rally good). I also had their urbock, although it was a bit too malty and thick for my liking. Both beers were served from a wooden barrel.





As a side note, we had a quick look at Nrnberg on the way back to Munich. There was a pub called Htt'n near the castle which had a great range of beers that were different styles to what Munich offers. Unfortunately I was short on time and had already had enough in Bamberg so didn't get to try any more beers.


----------



## reVoxAHB

Tony said:


> ReVox! That slab of meat looks great. What was the beer like?


Had another last night.





Beautiful sweet caramel nose, light with some toasty components. Medium toffee-like, malt body that finishes quite dry, almost to where body feels medium to light, but I reckon it's mashed low with great attenuation. Begs for another sip. Certainly caramel and (minimal) chocolate flavours present. Bittering is quite low. No detectible U.S. hop character, eg. can't pickup any spicy, floral or citrusy note which presumably would push this (taste wise) into American over Northern English Brown. Overall, a sessionable brown which is likely a feat in itself. Great beer.



Tony said:


> Last night i roasted a 2 Rib beef rack (about 1kg). Bashed up some fresh garlic with sea salt, black pepper, praprika, fresh thime and oregano flowers with a bit of olive oil and poured the pesto like mix over the meat and baked it for 3 or 4 hours at about 140 deg.
> 
> served it up with some roast potatoes baked in olive oil, half garlic cloves and rosmary and some steamed greens.
> 
> Made a sauce of beef stock and red wine, reduced with mushrooms and buttter to thicken.
> 
> Awsome meal!
> 
> No pics though........ it didnt last! My wife doesnt like meat much but she pollished of 1/2kg of beef  I just sliced it bown the middle between the 2 rib bones.
> 
> Anyway....... back to the beer
> 
> cheers



hehe. yum! I overnight-marinated the frenched pork loin in mild soy, honey, crushed garlic, whole pepper corn and bay leaf. pan seared and finished in the oven with heaps of smoked chipotle BBQ sauce. Meat and growler only. Couldn't press myself with greens, etc. :lol: 

I wouldn't have normally put soy with chipotle, but the marinade was mild enough where it really only introduced a bit of honey sweet salt character to the meat, and the dominant flavour was smoked chipotle. Oh, and I used Geoff Love's smoked chipotle. Top stuff. Seriously. Can be purchased here and interview with Geoff here.


Cheers, 
reVox


----------



## joshuahardie

stillscottish said:


> I'll let others decide about this one. <_<
> 
> View attachment 23651
> 
> 
> Campbell



WTF 
You have got me stumped on that one..... Is it a joke, or that actually exists!!!


----------



## white.grant

joshuahardie said:


> WTF
> You have got me stumped on that one..... Is it a joke, or that actually exists!!!




Hmm, a Rodenchuck?


----------



## vicelore

Hey fellas.

Tried a few lambics the other night

1st one was enjoyed out the front of the Mrs waiting for her to get home.

It was meant to be the most sour beer in the local shop but i really liked it. Found it to have kinda a sidar flavor Lovley..pitty it was $9 a bottle.






2nd was a lovely fruity beer the fruit flavor was very strong and this is one. I would recommend this for any bloke trying to get there Mrs into beer. My GF loved it, I also loved it. It was $9 a bottle too.






Cheers guys


----------



## Tony

joshuahardie said:


> WTF
> You have got me stumped on that one..... Is it a joke, or that actually exists!!!




I think the piss is being taken there!

Do you really think there is a Hahn premium light Grand Cru?.......


That is green?

I like the concept though


----------



## Muggus

Tony said:


> I think the piss is being taken there!
> 
> Do you really think there is a Hahn premium light Grand Cru?.......
> 
> 
> That is green?
> 
> I like the concept though


A macro Aussie-brewed light Flemish sour ale?

How could you go wrong!


----------



## Tony

I give it 10 points for effort!

Next there will be a XXXX tripple

Or a VB gold!

cheers


----------



## Tony

Had a great arvo.

Had some lamb shanks for lunch that had been slow cooked in tomatoe and beans for 10 hrs

I enjoyed this with a bottle or 2 or Murrys Sassy blond. The spicy character of the beer went so well with the big flavours of this dish.

Tonight i cracked a bottle of this Dunkelweisenbock.

Bloody fantastic! 

Somooth and rich. Big bark malt character with a big choc/caramel after taste. No huge yeast character to decern but clove and a touch of bananna is there

Very nice beer!


----------



## Fents

Jever Pilsner

Workmate just went over to Germany at xmas to see his missus....cam back with four diff beers for me.






Very nice pilsner. Cant pick the hop though, could be sazz could be hallertau. either way its sliding down way too ez.


----------



## winkle

Tony said:


> Do you really think there is a Hahn premium light Grand Cru?.......
> That is green?



Hahn premium light is always green h34r:


----------



## Tony

ITs better than fosters light ice!


----------



## reVoxAHB

Fuller's 1845. One of the best beers I've had in a very long time. 

Raisiny, Plumy, Cherry. Beautifully bittered (rather high) with goldings. Gorgeous dense white head which didn't photograph well on a windy Melbourne afternoon - head blew right off it at pour and it's a bit funky in photo (should have shot inside but light is poor). Noticeable alcohol warming but smooth, as expected. Finishes malty, hoppy and strong. :icon_drool2: 

reVox


----------



## redbeard

Tui IPA - rather malty, low bitterness. Not really an IPA but still a good session beer. Amsterdam Mariner style pricing, so good if HB stocks are low


----------



## KoNG

Rukh said:


> Spezial-Brau Rauchbier (lager). Only had hints of smokiness. Served from a wooden barrel.



whats going on in the background there....??

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Hargie

Tony said:


> Had a great arvo.
> 
> Had some lamb shanks for lunch that had been slow cooked in tomatoe and beans for 10 hrs
> 
> I enjoyed this with a bottle or 2 or Murrys Sassy blond. The spicy character of the beer went so well with the big flavours of this dish.
> 
> Tonight i cracked a bottle of this Dunkelweisenbock.
> 
> Bloody fantastic!
> 
> Somooth and rich. Big bark malt character with a big choc/caramel after taste. No huge yeast character to decern but clove and a touch of bananna is there
> 
> Very nice beer!





....Hi Tony....

...you have to try the Weinstephaner Vitus if you havent already...mind blowingly good fresh...the Vitus and Pikantus and Schneider's Aventinus battle it out for Wheat Beer Heavy Weight Champion of the world...with the Vitus,for me, being the king of the hill...subtlety, complexity,balance ,power, and endurance...ask the good Dr K just how good a fresh one is...he actually got in contact with the US BJCP bigwigs after a BJCP study night tirade of mine about why when the oldest brewery in the world calls their Weizenbock a Weizenbock it falls terribly short in the bjcp guidelines....change the guidelines...this beer was here first !!...remember that Doc ?....yeah i know, how do you compare a weizenbock,dunkelweizenbock,and a Doppleweizenbock...??? like Heavyweight , Super heavyweight and Gorilla i guess... anyway rant over....go the VITUS....

....Cheers ,Scott....


...p.s...Rukh...as a devoted German Beer fan....you lucky,lucky,bastard....very envious...well done...


----------



## Bizier

Rukh, you are making me thirsty and I have a beer in my hand... it is just not doing the trick.


----------



## gibbocore

Tony said:


> Tried this one today
> 
> Great beer, i really liked it.
> 
> Slightly hazy but the head on it was light and fluffy and lasted for ages as i siped away. Smooth malty body with a great spicy/earthy hop flavour and aroma. Smoth but up front bitterness that lingered slightly...... just right! Very bright and fragrent.
> 
> I could drink a lot of this.
> 
> cheers



they have this on tap at the opera bar in sydney, i drank a lot of it at a work function. The hop flavour on tap is quite distinctive and i picked it to be something in the way of brambling cross, could be way off though, def had a berry/honey type flavour, very nice.


----------



## ham2k

Very excited about my Xmas pressies from New York Sister-in-law. Hard to know when to drink them.... not really :icon_drunk: 

*Rogue*
XS Old Crustacean Barleywine
XS Imperial India Pale Ale
Brewer's Ale

*Dogfish Head*
Palo Santo Marrion
Raison D'etre

*Laquintas*
Summer Ale

*Stones*
Bitter Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
Oaked Arrogant Bastard Ale x2

I bought this one for myself
*Murrays*
Icon 2IPA x 16


----------



## Cannibal Smurf

The guys out at the Spotted Cow bottleshop in Toowoomba (recently won an award for Best Bottleshop in QLD & I tend to agree) were pretty keen on Rogue beers, what were they like? After spending way too much on Unibroue 17 & La Terrible amongst some other things I didn't get any of them but keen to give them a bash. Huge selection out there.


----------



## Muggus

ham2k said:


> *Dogfish Head*
> Palo Santo Marrion
> Raison D'etre
> *Stones*
> Bitter Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
> Oaked Arrogant Bastard Ale x2


So jealous! :icon_drool2: 

Would kill to be able to get anything by those brewers over here. 
Not that Rogue hasn't got some excellent beers up their sleeve.
Bring on the Yankee invasion!


----------



## Muggus

Got stuck into a few of my Chrissie presents tonight...


Port Stephens Whale Ale. 
Brewed by Murrays, a Belgian Witbier of sorts. Quite nice and easy, not as full on flavourwise like Hoegaarden.



Duchesse De Bourgogne, a Flemish 'sour' red ale of sorts. 
Beautiful stuff! Almost treacle like sweetness balanced with the oakiness and balsamic vinegar-like sharpness you get in this style of beers. Loved it!



Grottenbier Bruin. 
Nothing special really. Kinda bland for a Belgian.



Rochefort Trapistes 6.
Words can't describe how nice this beer is. Just the smell of it alone is unlike anything i've ever come across. Rich ripe fruits, perfumy, velvet-like texture, ridiculously drinkable for 7.5%alc/vol. Doesn't have the body of the 10 (haven't tried the 8 yet  ) but the flavour is just amazing.


----------



## Tony

Does anyone know if Oaked Arogant Bastard is available in Australia.

I have an offer from a friend in America to send me some by mail but the postage costs........... well........one would hope its worth it!

Want to make sure i cant get it here before i get it sent.

cheers


----------



## eamonnfoley

Rukh said:


> Spezial-Brau Rauchbier (lager). Only had hints of smokiness. Served from a wooden barrel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh i have fond memories of Bamberg!!!!! Heaven for the beer hunter


----------



## Fents

another one straight outta germany :






i love the label too..






so much love for good pilsners at the moment. <3


----------



## 3GumsBrewing

Just cracked this little ripper - Double Dead Guy Ale from Rogue. It is awsome, very malty...not like some of the other US IIPA's that focus only on the hops.

For anyone in North Sydney -> I found it in the bottle shop on the corner of Miller and Berry Streets. Looks like they had about 4/5 Rogue beers availble 330ml and 750ml, but I got the last one!! The smoking hot girl at the checkout had no idea when the next shipment might be though...

Also, I had MCT's # 26 of the NSW Xmas case swap beforehand and this is pretty damn close!! Well done!







Cheers
DK


----------



## quantocks

DK said:


> The smoking hot girl at the checkout had no idea when the next shipment might be though...




I'm on my way :icon_drool2:


----------



## eric8

Not in the glass yet, but some of them will be tonight!!! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Muggus

Yum Eric! Where'd you get the Anniversary Ales from?

I'm tempted to crack one tonight!


----------



## devo

slowly but surely getting through my Chimay gift pack...It's blue today, life's tough B)


----------



## devo

Fents said:


> Jever Pilsner
> 
> Workmate just went over to Germany at xmas to see his missus....cam back with four diff beers for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice pilsner. Cant pick the hop though, could be sazz could be hallertau. either way its sliding down way too ez.



+1, I was hitting plenty of Jever when I was last in Germany. Top drop. :super:


----------



## 3GumsBrewing

quantocks said:


> I'm on my way :icon_drool2:



LOL, yep and i belive i detected a french accent!!

Anyway, dudes i need this beer as my house beer..... I am not exagerating when i say it is the single greatest beer i have ever tasted ( actualy i am exagerating quite a bit, but it is bloody good) anyone know where a recipe can be sourced?

Cheers
DK


----------



## eric8

Muggus said:


> Yum Eric! Where'd you get the Anniversary Ales from?
> 
> I'm tempted to crack one tonight!



Muggus, I was up at Nelson Bay last week at dropped in to Murrays, well a couple of times. They are not all for me only one, but the other two better get picked up soon otherwise I may have to try one out


----------



## white.grant

I, now, officially hate this thread. 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## jonocarroll

Finally, something worth posting to this thread. IMHO anyway.

The pre-story:

I managed to fix a program bug for my supervisor today, which he had been struggling with for a month or so. "That's worth a beer" he says. Cool! We head to the belgium beer cafe after work, and he asks "what do you want to drink? - your pick, anything they've got." Then I notice the sign behind the bar:

"World's best beer 2008"

Me: That one?

Supervisor: Sure. Done.

Very tasty indeed. 3 Grains - Malt, Wheat, Oats. Wonderful full body, great balance, not a single flavour taking control; all of them working together in harmony. 8.5% ABV (mid-range for a tripel), creamy. Just bloody wonderful. Not surprised at the awards at all. I don't want to know how much it cost, but I'd probably shell out for another.


----------



## devo

mmm karmeliet, noice choice. :icon_drool2:


----------



## quantocks

nice choice indeed.



> Single (1 x 330ml Bottle) $9.20
> 4-Pack (4 x 330ml Bottles) $32.00
> Carton 24 (24 x 330ml Bottles) $165.00


----------



## jonocarroll

Wow. And that's the shelf price - I'd hate to think what it cost at the Belgium Beer Cafe!!! I've only ever paid that much for Duvel, and it'd be a dead-heat between that and the Tripel Karmeliet for which is better value. Different reasons for each, but both bloody wonderful

I'm certainly willing to fix google'able bugs in programs for another!


----------



## winkle

I think they were around $10-12, hard to be sure since I will drink them after the "money is no object" drunk statement comes in , just after the Bush 12and/or Noel is consumed :blink: .
Once a year at Xmas I hasten to add (in case SWMBO is looking).


----------



## pip__

DK said:


> For anyone in North Sydney -> I found it in the bottle shop on the corner of Miller and Berry Streets. Looks like they had about 4/5 Rogue beers availble 330ml and 750ml, but I got the last one!! The smoking hot girl at the checkout had no idea when the next shipment might be though...



Is that the posh wine place opposite the Rag & Famish? Didn't think it would do beer...I will investigate.


----------



## glennheinzel

Augustiner Maximator (Doppelbock). Buttery aroma. Malty, but not cloying. Quite nice. By the way, I also had a few of the other "ator" dopplebocks to do a side by side comparison, but I was running out of time so I just needed to try beers that I hadn't tried before. Oh well... as if there weren't enough reasons to return to Munich.






Back in the UK now. M&B Mild (had this in Birmingham). Low carbonation, medium body, hints of chocolate and roastiness. Nice beer.





AleSmith/Mikkeller/Stone - Collaboration Belgian Style Triple Ale. Aroma of candi sugar sweetness, coriander, alcohol and hops. Taste is sweet, although there is a weird upfront bitterness. Carbonation is low and body is medium to full. Could've been a great beer, but the firm upfront bitterness makes it a struggle to finish.





Harvey & Sons (under the supervision of A. Le Coq and Tartu Brewery of Estonia) - Imperial Extra Double Stout (brewed in 2003). Cork sealed. Very little carbonation. Christmas pudding aroma. Pitch black with no light getting through - not even on the edges. Full bodied with portions of bitterness, sourness and alcohol showing through.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing

pip__ said:


> Is that the posh wine place opposite the Rag & Famish? Didn't think it would do beer...I will investigate.



Yep, I pop in everynow and then, sometimes they have hard to find beers...

cheers
DK


----------



## glennheinzel

KoNG said:


> whats going on in the background there....??
> 
> :icon_chickcheers:


I think that the extended shutter opening may have created an illusion which reality can not match. 



Bizier said:


> Rukh, you are making me thirsty and I have a beer in my hand... it is just not doing the trick.


The pix are making me thirsty too. At least it is 10pm here so it isn't too bad that I'm heading back to the beer shed (because it is cool enough outside not to require a fridge. Then again, I might need to put my beers in the fridge to keep them warm).



foles said:


> ahhh i have fond memories of Bamberg!!!!! Heaven for the beer hunter


Bamberg was great. We were there on a Sunday and the only things to do was to eat and drink. Mmm... roast schwein.


----------



## joshuahardie

DK said:


> Yep, I pop in everynow and then, sometimes they have hard to find beers...
> 
> cheers
> DK



I was in there yesterday.
All stock was pretty picked over.

No rogue or anything new to speak of.
So i settled for a 6 pack of Bridgeroads IPA..... nice beer that one.


----------



## Fermented

Finally got up to First Choice at Willoughby but didn't have my wallet with me... scrounged some cash out of the tray in the car and grabbed a few cheapies just for a try:

* Tui IPA: Sex in a canoe. Not much taste. Sort of like someone took a bad IPA and watered down and carbed it up.

* Deuchars IPA: Not too foul. At $2.45 each or buy two get one free, it's at the same pricepoint as the dreaded Amsterdam but better with a bit of flavour but still not as good even as a reasonable K&B IPA.

* Kilkenny: What did I do to deserve this thin watery stuff in a can? I don't know what happened to Kilkenny, but the almost chewy brew that used to be on tap is now a kiddie drink. Or maybe I'm just nostalgic? 


Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Muggus

More Belgian friends...



First up De Dolle Arabier. 
Particularly hoppy golden Belgian beer with a really spicy yeast character. Gushed on me like crazy! Body seemed a bit lean for an 8% brew, really highly carbed that intensified the overall spiciness of this beer. Not so sure if I liked all that much.



De Dolle Oerbier.
This was much more up my alley. Rich, velvety malt body, complex dried and vinous fruitiness. The finish is very reminisant to that of a big dry red wine of sorts. Very nice!


----------



## joshuahardie

A few that took my fancy over the Christmas break

Burleigh Brewers hefeweizen
Erdinger Dunkel
and my favourite of the lot
Franziskanner Dunkel


----------



## joshuahardie

A couple more

The Delirium was great. a real tasty triple, that was very similar to Murray's Grand Cru.

which brings me to the afternoon spent at the Port Stepens winery.
Great beers and a great location


----------



## glennheinzel

I've only got a couple of more days left in the UK so my updates to this thread will dry up shortly. :-( 

Thornbridge Brewery Jaipur (IPA). This is the beer featured in the 2nd episode of the UK series "Oz and James Drink to Britain" that NigeP62 mentioned in a separate thread. Citrusy aroma. Firm bitterness. Cut through a chicken madras quite nicely.





Stone Ruination (DIPA) - After having the Thornbridge Brewery Jaipur IPA, Goose Island IPA and the Stone IPA, the DIPA is a welcome smack in the face. Mmm... hops.





Stone's Oaked Arrogant Bastard. Oak and citrusy hops showing through. Taste goes oak, malt and then hops. Really good.





Harvey's Sussex Best Bitter. Easy drinking beer along the same lines as Timothy Taylors Landlord.





Morrissey Fox Blonde Ale. They've tried to create a cross between an ale and a lager. They were successful, but it isn't something to crow about. Perhaps this would make a good "lawnmower beer" or even "gateway beer"?





Everards Tiger. Another sessionable beer along the lines of Timothy Taylors Landlord.





Black Sheep Bitter. Another excellent session beer.


----------



## eamonnfoley

Fents said:


> another one straight outta germany :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love the label too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much love for good pilsners at the moment. <3



This one i


----------



## eamonnfoley

Fents said:


> another one straight outta germany :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love the label too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much love for good pilsners at the moment. <3



This one is a cracker! Loved in on tap in the schwarzwald! Got a glass as well. Will try and post a pic. Any recipe's to mimick a black forest pilsner would be appreciated. There seems to be a special quality to them.


----------



## glennheinzel

My apologies for the big pix. I'm adding these as I go and I don't think that I can reduce the size.

Back on the RIS wagon. This is the second time that I've had the Samuel Smiths RIS on this trip, although this time I am lining it up against six others (split across two nights). Sam Smiths RIS is the easiest to drink of the RIS's. Flavours are smooth and you don't notice the alcohol. I brought a Murrays RIS across with me and it turned out to be the second smoothest RIS. As far as a favourite, I would be torn between choosing Harvey's RIS (challenging mix of flavours) or Sam Smiths (for its smoothness).





Stone Imperial Russian Stout. Some sourness in nose and taste.





Slottskallans Imperial Stout. I'd already had a big night before hitting the RIS's so I don't remember too much by now.





Fullers ESB - Tasted at the brewery. This beer is great, even after a big night on the imperial stouts.





Anchor Steam Beer - My palate is probably shot by now, but this tasted like Tooheys New... but better!





Brouwerij De Ranke's XX Bitter. Hop aroma. Thick body. Bitterness from start to finish (with a lingering presence). It has enough maltiness to balance most of the bitterness. Really good beer. Doc mentioned in another thread that he was looking to brew a really hoppy Belgian beer - he should be looking (as a starting point) for clone recipes of this beer.





De Dolle Brouwers' Stille Nacht 2008. Amazing beer - definitely one of the highlights of my trip. Aroma is a mixture of sweet, sour, cherries and more. Taste is dry, but with hints of sweetness and some sourness. It would be great to try some aged versions of this beer. FYI - Apparently this beer has a five hour boil and it has a starting gravity of 1.115. Very interesting that it tastes so dry.


----------



## Muggus

joshuahardie said:


> A couple more
> 
> The Delirium was great. a real tasty triple, that was very similar to Murray's Grand Cru.
> 
> which brings me to the afternoon spent at the Port Stepens winery.
> Great beers and a great location


What did you think of Murrays Wild Thing?

I still have the majority of a case left...would love to see what a few years would do to it.


----------



## eamonnfoley

DK said:


> Just cracked this little ripper - Double Dead Guy Ale from Rogue. It is awsome, very malty...not like some of the other US IIPA's that focus only on the hops.
> 
> For anyone in North Sydney -> I found it in the bottle shop on the corner of Miller and Berry Streets. Looks like they had about 4/5 Rogue beers availble 330ml and 750ml, but I got the last one!! The smoking hot girl at the checkout had no idea when the next shipment might be though...
> 
> Also, I had MCT's # 26 of the NSW Xmas case swap beforehand and this is pretty damn close!! Well done!
> 
> View attachment 23739
> 
> 
> View attachment 23740
> 
> 
> Cheers
> DK




I love the artwork on some of these american microbrews - If some of our beers were sold in kingbrowns (750ml) with striking artwork at a reasonable price, they would jump off the shelf I reckon. Instead a kingbrown of aussie micro would probably sell for about $10 per single, if it wasnt already condemned by the beer police.


----------



## rough60

I can't believe I wasted one whole dollar on a Quilmes and a Messina,



But the case of Sundown Lager makes up for it, nothing too special, but a good quaffer on this schorching Sydney day.


----------



## Muggus

Starting a funky journey...


Oud Beersel Oude Kriek
Bloody fantastic. Lively, creamy body, dry with a good acidity. Sour cherries on the body, bit of marzipan, not to mention a good dose of funk. I think its the balance that made this one really appealing more than anything, seems spot on.


Oud Beersel Oude Geuze
Bit dryer and funkier than its cherry-blended brother. Really complex, i'm not sure how to describe it, cheesy, sweaty, lemon/citric acidity, peppery spice, apple cider, vinegar. 
375ml just disappears with beers this interesting! ...not to mention the hot weather!


----------



## quantocks

didn't have much time but took a quick trip to Uncle Dan's and bought a few random selections to try and get a palate for different styles.






again, nothing too flash.


----------



## driveitlikeustoleit

f#@K me. Looks like i need to get out there and try some more commercial stuff.

Stoopid hangin out with brewers and drinking in 2 pubs


----------



## joshuahardie

Muggus said:


> What did you think of Murrays Wild Thing?
> 
> I still have the majority of a case left...would love to see what a few years would do to it.



What can I say but wow.
Never really had a imperial stout before, but it was just so full of flavour it is hard to know where to start describing it.

i could imagine that in a few years of mellowing it would be just grand


----------



## ozpowell

Finally made it up to the Wine Emporium in Brissie today. Damn they have a good selection....


----------



## quantocks

quantocks said:


> didn't have much time but took a quick trip to Uncle Dan's and bought a few random selections to try and get a palate for different styles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, nothing too flash.




so I've gone through almost all except the Delirium and the Hansa. A few comments I guess.

First off, the Weihenstephaner was pretty good for a wheatie. Not as good as others I've had, Although i'm still not a huge wheat beer fan. I can't taste any banana? Just loads of clove I guess no matter how hard I try.

HofBrau, the smell and taste brings back a million memories of waking up at 5am in Munchen and smelling the beer being made. I'll never forget that smell, the taste, the experience of being in a foreign country. I guess it's the memories that really make me love this beer.

Little Creatures Pale: this is the second time I've tried this, it has rave reviews but I don't like the flavour. I guess it's the hops? overall, two pints and I struggled to finish both, definitely not something I'll bother with again

Murrays Pale Ale: tipped into a glass, got a huge gob of yeast at the bottom of the bottle. Really just didn't like it, it almost tasted like an Aussie Pale K&K that I've done, although not as good. I'll steer well clear from Murrays from now on.

PepperJack: an amazingly good Ale, was a lovely copper colour and even though I wasn't expecting much it was beautifully balanced with malt and hops. Label has no ingredients or anything though so not sure what is used here.

JSGA: This beer blew me away, the smell from the glass was just AWESOME. the flavour? it tasted like honey or syrup on toast, this is my favourite beer right now just from the one sample I had last night.

JS-Pils: Not really the biggest fan of Pilsner, especially after the awesome IPA and Golden Ale.

Budvar: definitely NOT impressed. This smelt awful, tasted awful and kind of reminded me of drinking Tooheys New.


----------



## cubbie

ozpowell said:


> Finally made it up to the Wine Emporium in Brissie today. Damn they have a good selection....
> 
> View attachment 23974


mmm Rochfort 8 my favourite beer, other than my own of course.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

This really is a lovely drop. Had it a few times now :icon_drool2: !

Anyone in the know as to what yeast Ron uses for the Saison?

C&B
TDA


----------



## barls

this was really good


----------



## Muggus

What vintage Barls?

Been meaning to track down one of those for years...


----------



## barls

2006 mate and it was smooth. going back to see if i can get another bottle. ill let you know if there is more than one there.


----------



## Muggus

Continuing my journey of the sour...


Hanssens Oude Kriek
Really stinky lambic this one! Not that much cherry, plenty sourness and saltiness and citrus and cheesy funk and vinegar, seemlingly exploding in the mouth making my tongue water with every sip. Hard to describe...you have to experience it first hand.


Hanssens Oude Gueuze
Didn't enjoy this one as much as the Kriek. Very sour as well, doesn't have the added complexity of the fruit so its more raw with aggressive sour apple and grape, and balsamic vinegar sort of flavour thing happening. 

...And after those two beers, my brain hurts from processing too much flavour! :blink:


----------



## Guest Lurker

Muggus said:


> What vintage Barls?
> 
> Been meaning to track down one of those for years...



I have a bunch of 2004 vintage given to me on my birthday by my brew chums.

Was inspired to try one tonight.

Spectacular, really holding its age well. Plums, prunes, and big honey malt. Delicious and very different from my barley wine of similar vinatge which has turned to vegemite.


----------



## barls

good to hear mate im going back to get another bottle or two.


----------



## .DJ.

Tried these 2 IPA's I picked up from Platinum Cellars..

Both Nice, prefer the Emersons to the St Peters though...


----------



## quantocks

picked up a few to try on the way home,






750ml Duvel with large glass was good for 17 bucks I thought.


----------



## Bizier

I know that the little bottle shop in Glebe has had Thomas Hardys the last few times I was there.

ED: And Rukh, you are making me seriously envious.


----------



## Bizier

Had this a minute ago. Found Porters bottlo in Hurlstone Park by accident, and stopped to see their selection, is small but good.

I am unsure if it was intentional, but there was an unquestionable Brett character present. That said, it worked really well. Was like an Orval but sweeter and richer. I also absolutely love the colour of this beer.


----------



## eric8

quantocks said:


> picked up a few to try on the way home,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 750ml Duvel with large glass was good for 17 bucks I thought.


 :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: , nice selection Quatocks. Love the La Trappe quad, very nice indeedy.


----------



## eamonnfoley

eric8 said:


> :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: , nice selection Quatocks. Love the La Trappe quad, very nice indeedy.




Had one experience with the Quad, but it was very burning alcohol (petrol like) with little character - had to pour it. Could it have been heat damaged? I'm assuming it shouldnt taste like that despite having a high ABV. Actually had a coopers vintage 07 that tasted even worse the other night too. Here in Perth a lot of good beers seem to get spoilt by heat somewhere along the way.


----------



## Muggus

Bizier said:


> Had this a minute ago. Found Porters bottlo in Hurlstone Park by accident, and stopped to see their selection, is small but good.
> 
> I am unsure if it was intentional, but there was an unquestionable Brett character present. That said, it worked really well. Was like an Orval but sweeter and richer. I also absolutely love the colour of this beer.


This brewery is just a few blocks from my house, managed to try quite a few of his beers.
I recall the strong, and early batches of the pale ale, having a distinct note of funk, which could be Brett. Probably not intentional i'd say, and it would be a bit of worry if it was...last thing a small microbrewery needs is a Brett infection!


----------



## KoNG

Lunch time Fat Yak


----------



## eric8

foles said:


> Had one experience with the Quad, but it was very burning alcohol (petrol like) with little character - had to pour it. Could it have been heat damaged? I'm assuming it shouldnt taste like that despite having a high ABV. Actually had a coopers vintage 07 that tasted even worse the other night too. Here in Perth a lot of good beers seem to get spoilt by heat somewhere along the way.



Foles, I have to say that I had one a few days ago it was really quite smooth and malty with some nice alcohol warmth, certainly not overpowering. It's funny cause I bought the pack which has all four and the only one I didn't like was to Dubbel. I found it very overpowering with alcohol, which I found quite odd as the Tripel and Quad where nothing like that at all.


----------



## Dave86

Don't actually have my own camera any more, but will try to relate my afternoon..

First up, my last bottle of strawberry cider mk III (not commercial, I know), dry, tart, fruity and crystal clear, but the strawberry flavour and colour is much diminished...

Second cab off the rank is a stubbie of murray's Icon 2ipa: Wow, what a beer, bitter, malty, ludicrously hoppy, refreshing after being out in the garden for a couple of hours in 35 degree heat.

Third, Jennings Snecklifter: A nice brown/dark ale, flavour reminescent of tooheys old with a lot more going on in the ester department, especially on the nose, fruity and roast malt notes

Currently on my second dram of Ardbeg 10 yo, not ideal for the heat of summer, but nice under the air conditioner!: For any lover of single malts, can't recommend this enough, apparently the peatiest scotch available, according to one of my housemates in second year of uni: "smells like a glass of fire" :icon_drool2:


----------



## Bizier

Muggus said:


> This brewery is just a few blocks from my house, managed to try quite a few of his beers.
> I recall the strong, and early batches of the pale ale, having a distinct note of funk, which could be Brett. Probably not intentional i'd say, and it would be a bit of worry if it was...last thing a small microbrewery needs is a Brett infection!



I contacted Colin, and he said that there was no intentional Brett. I am going to try a bottle shop in Annandale that is listed as a retailer on the HG site.

I am quite interested to try the fresh beer. And I am also keen to try his stout.


----------



## reviled

quantocks said:


> didn't have much time but took a quick trip to Uncle Dan's and bought a few random selections to try and get a palate for different styles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, nothing too flash.



Hey Quantocks it might be just me, but I can never see your pics?


----------



## eamonnfoley

KoNG said:


> Lunch time Fat Yak
> 
> View attachment 24174



SKM/BHP Billiton document. Do you work for the JV? I'm an electrical engineer with the Port.


----------



## Muggus

Bizier said:


> I contacted Colin, and he said that there was no intentional Brett. I am going to try a bottle shop in Annandale that is listed as a retailer on the HG site.
> 
> I am quite interested to try the fresh beer. And I am also keen to try his stout.


His stout is excellent!
Managed to find a 650ml bottle of it at Jims Cellars in Waitara last year. Really nice, smooth, strong stout. Reminded me a bit of Sinha (Lion) Stout.


----------



## Muggus

Lazy Aussie Day at home for Muggus.
Have a few casualties from the last week.


Murrays Anniversary Ale 3
I'd go as far as to say i've drunk this one too young. Everything about it is big; aroma, palate, flavour, bitterness. Rich malt body, hop flavour this is about as subtle as a slap in the face with a dueling glove, somewhat incoherent at this point in time, as barley wines tend to be. Finish is definately interesting though, over all of the big bitterness theres a woody, drying, vinegary note of lovely Brett! :icon_drool2: 
Luckily i've got another bottle, because that Brett should has awesome potentional with some extended aging. I left the dregs in the bottle over the course of the week and it smells like Rodenbach! :icon_drunk: 

Poperings Hommel Bier
Quite a different sort of Belgian ale. 7.5% alcohol, seems like a Tripel of sorts, not as dense or intensely malty/phenolic. Has a nice peppery, almost peach-like flavour about it. Finish is a bit more bitter than most Belgian strongs, and seems a bit more hoppy overall. Definately worth a try.

Unibroue Trois Pistoles
Getting stuck into this as I speak (or type). Very suprising beer! Damn well near pitch black, you'd expect a big rich malty Belgian-style in the mould of Rochefort or Chimay, instead this beer is somewhat well-attentuated, yet creamy, with a combination of stewed plum Belgian esters with ripe and citrus fruitiness that seems more hop derived. I'm a big fan of this brewery, and this could well be the best thing i've tried from them to date.


----------



## barls

glad to hear you liked the trois pistole mugas, red beard and i put down a clone of this a week or so but i havent had the chance to put it in the fermentor yet. will let you know how it goes.


----------



## np1962

Muggus said:


> Unibroue Trois Pistoles
> Getting stuck into this as I speak (or type). Very suprising beer! Damn well near pitch black, you'd expect a big rich malty Belgian-style in the mould of Rochefort or Chimay, instead this beer is somewhat well-attentuated, yet creamy, with a combination of stewed plum Belgian esters with ripe and citrus fruitiness that seems more hop derived. I'm a big fan of this brewery, and this could well be the best thing i've tried from them to date.




Sounds very tempting, have a bottle in the fridge and may open as the cricket draws to a close later today.

Nige


----------



## Muggus

barls said:


> glad to hear you liked the trois pistole mugas, red beard and i put down a clone of this a week or so but i havent had the chance to put it in the fermentor yet. will let you know how it goes.


Good choice!
What kind of hops did you use? Cause it seems quite hoppy!



> Sounds very tempting, have a bottle in the fridge and may open as the cricket draws to a close later today.
> 
> Nige


Its not very Australian, but it certainly hits the spot!


----------



## np1962

Muggus said:


> Good choice!
> What kind of hops did you use? Cause it seems quite hoppy!
> 
> 
> Its not very Australian, but it certainly hits the spot!




OK! Will go the Murrays Icon instead.  

Nige


----------



## Ross

Went up to Nectar today to have a chat about discounts for our Brew Club members
& walked away with this little collection complete with complimentary glass. B) 





Cheers Ross


----------



## Jye

Ross said:


> Went up to Nectar today to have a chat about discounts for our Brew Club members...



What was their reaction like?


----------



## Ross

Jye said:


> What was their reaction like?



Very positive.... hopefully have a few things happening by next BABBs night.

cheers ross

Back on topic...what do you reckon to the collection...just drinking the Dark Island now, very nice


----------



## barls

Muggus said:


> Good choice!
> What kind of hops did you use? Cause it seems quite hoppy!
> 
> 
> Its not very Australian, but it certainly hits the spot!


it was styr goldings and cech saaz.


----------



## drsmurto

Dave86 said:


> Currently on my second dram of Ardbeg 10 yo, not ideal for the heat of summer, but nice under the air conditioner!: For any lover of single malts, can't recommend this enough, apparently the peatiest scotch available, according to one of my housemates in second year of uni: "smells like a glass of fire" :icon_drool2:



:angry: Finished my bottle late last year ya bastard. 

I can still taste it - yup, its a tad peaty... :lol: 

Altho i find laphroaig to be peatier..... :icon_drool2:


----------



## barls

a nice half a glass of rogue's irish lager.


----------



## Jakechan

I had a glass of Monteith's Rich Celtic Red Beer today and loved it. Would be great to have a recipe for it.

http://www.monteiths.com/nz/siteFiles/showroom/celtic.html

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## white.grant

barls said:


> a nice half a glass of rogue's irish lager.



Nice mo there barls..... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## barls

cheers mate its actually a full beard or will be in another week or so.
going slightly off topic heres the mo from movember





and here is the beard after 2 weeks


----------



## white.grant

barls said:


> cheers mate its actually a full beard or will be in another week or so.
> going slightly off topic heres the mo from movember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the beard after 2 weeks



Mmmmmmm itchy! and in this heat! Braver man then I B.

BTW have you flipped that photo or is the T shirt really like that? If so where can I get one?


----------



## barls

yeah its not too bad past the itchy stage lasted 2 days this time. the photo should be flipped as it was taken with my web cam on my laptop.


----------



## Fatgodzilla

barls said:


> yeah its not too bad past the itchy stage lasted 2 days this time. the photo should be flipped as it was taken with my web cam on my laptop.



When you blokes get real facial hair, come back and post a picture. Otherwise leave that smut off my screen !


----------



## jlm

I think that needs to be posted in the "Whats on the face" thread.


----------



## white.grant

jlm said:


> I think that needs to be posted in the "Whats on the face" thread.



Maybe we shoud have a "Who's off their face thread" 

I know I am..... :icon_drunk:


----------



## barls

seconded.
actually we should start one witheveryone chucking in and getting fgz to shave the beard off for shave for a cure?
id put some money in for that.


----------



## Muggus

barls said:


> seconded.
> actually we should start one witheveryone chucking in and getting fgz to shave the beard off for shave for a cure?
> id put some money in for that.


Shave it off?
You'd have to take Fatz to the shed and shear that thing off! :lol:


----------



## barls

e has gone quiet since i mentioned it hasnt he.


----------



## bconnery

Ross said:


> Went up to Nectar today to have a chat about discounts for our Brew Club members
> & walked away with this little collection complete with complimentary glass. B)
> 
> View attachment 24295
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross



The Dark Island is not a bad drop. 
Cantillon I think my opinion on this has been made pretty clear up here  The Rose de Gambrinus is still one of my all time favourite beers. 
You know about the banana bread beer...
The Youngs Christmas Pudding was nice enough but lacked the spice character to me. I keep comparing all christmas beers to my one from a few years ago and none have had the spices there enough to me. 
Unibroue make good beers. The Ephemere one is a little strange...
I went for a Unibrou glass myself when I got my complimentary one the other day...
There are so many good beers in 'the shop' as I like to call it that I have trouble a) deciding which to get and B) not spending too much money...


----------



## Jye

bconnery said:


> not spending too much money...



Same here... When I grabbed some Cantillon I just closed my eyes and handed over the CC


----------



## Paul H

Jye said:


> Same here... When I grabbed some Cantillon I just closed my eyes and handed over the CC



Geez just imagine how much the unifected ones would have cost!


----------



## mattcarty

tried some new beers yesty, quite happy with them

didnt have my camera though so no pics, sorry!

went to the wheatty and tried the moo brew heffweizen and moo brew pale ale, loved em both.

went to the bottle-o while waiting for the pizza to cook got me a stubbie of mountain goat brewery, hightail ale and barosa valley brewing, bee sting, must say it was the highlight of the meal, the pizza was craptastic.

next time pics i promise!


----------



## Jase71

Back on topic for a minute. I'm drinking Deuchars IPA, a rather bitter Scottish drop - picked up two cases last week for $10 each. That's a mere 83 cents a bottle (and theyre 500ml bottles!).


----------



## Fermented

Deuchars for $10? Where? It was $12 around here and now it's all gone (sobbing...)  The 500 ml bottles are a ripper for we who still bottle. 

It's not a bad drop, certainly not IPA in the character of the Squire impression of one, but for the price it's just right. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Jase71

You got 12 x 500ml for $12 ? My deal wasn't that good then... but to answer your question, my neighbour works a second job at a bottle shop (dont know what its called, but it's one owned by Woolworths or Coles) and they were getting rid of them because the expiry date was 23/01/09. He was telling me that the regular price is $20 - which still makes it an extroadinarily cheap beer though. 

I'm not a huge fan of the bitters, but thought it would be a good conditioning for my palette if I had twelve litres on hand.


----------



## Fourstar

1/2 way thru necking a apricot wheat beer from canadian brewery McAuslan - St Ambroise Apricot Wheat Ale.

Awesome Apricot on the nose and sight apricot sweetness which finishes quite dry and peppery then sets in with a lingering apricot aftertaste.

very nice!


----------



## Muggus

Tried a couple more lambics


Kriek Boon 2006
Pretty straight-forward sort of cherry beer. Sour cherries, bit on the sweet side, not a great deal of acid or funk.


Framboise Boon 2004
Bit more interesting than the Kriek. Still a bit sweet and jammy with a slight raspberry sourness, but some nice 'horsy' funk hits me straightup, seemingly intensifying as it warms. Age seems to help.


----------



## mattcarty

the other day i went to the union hotel in adelaide the pub across from work its a yuppy pub try to avoid it when possible but it is way too close to work for me to resist sometimes especially when it has been a s#$t day at work and it is about 40*c,

i tired Fat Yak for the first time on tap and absolutely loved it! i was told that it is made by little creature is that correct?

i was a little annoyed to see that they listed Coopers beers on their boutique beer menu, WTF?

again no photo sorry, i mean hey im only a professional photographer why would i have a camera with me?

Cheers
Carty


----------



## goomboogo

Carty, Fat Yak is made by Matilda Bay. I read somewhere they wanted to make a beer that was more palatable to the majority of the market as the Alpha Pale Ale was too forward in the flavour department for many people. I assume they are still making Alpha. It would be a shame if they let it go.


----------



## Fourstar

matt carty said:


> i tired Fat Yak for the first time on tap and absolutely loved it! i was told that it is made by little creature is that correct?
> 
> Cheers
> Carty



OMG, I had a pint of th Fat Yak Pale Ale last night at 'lambs go bar'. Aucking Fwsome! AFAIK its brewed by Matilda Bay.

Quit assertive yet smooth bitterness I have a feeling its got some chinook in there, possibly dry hopped as the haze in my pint lastnight didnt taste like yeast. Definitely 'C' hopd eitherway and grassy (im assuming from dry hopping).

Get your hands on it if you havn't as of yet!


----------



## peas_and_corn

Quite nice.


----------



## barls

a ice one from dupont that i found




followed by a chimay grand reserve


----------



## thunderchild

Have not the pictures but if your in range get your butts up to Mt Tamborine in QLD. 2 Breweries one bigger more touristy Mt Tamborine Brewery. Great beers but a litlle on the bitter side. & Eagle heights brewery smaller and far less commercial but an IPA to die for. You must get some!!!!


----------



## mattcarty

goomboogo said:


> Carty, Fat Yak is made by Matilda Bay.



ah cool thanks for setting that straight for me, next time i see the guy who told me it is little creeature im going to walk up to him and punch him in the back of the head.

cheers
carty


----------



## goomboogo

matt carty said:


> ah cool thanks for setting that straight for me, next time i see the guy who told me it is little creeature im going to walk up to him and punch him in the back of the head.
> 
> cheers
> carty



I think a slap in the face will suffice.


----------



## Cracka

:icon_drool2:


----------



## .DJ.

lovely beer that Grand Cru... knock your socks off though!


----------



## peas_and_corn

matt carty said:


> ah cool thanks for setting that straight for me, next time i see the guy who told me it is little creeature im going to walk up to him and punch him in the back of the head.
> 
> cheers
> carty



"You know what, the first thing tomorrow morning I'm going to punch Lenny in the back of the head"
[/Simpsons quote mode]


----------



## Effect

First time posting a beer in 'whats in the glass'.

Steam Exchange IPA.



> *[size=-1]India Pale Ale[/size]*​ [size=-1]When a big tasty ale was required for the English occupation of East India during the early 1800s, IPA was their answer. A heavily hopped, high alcohol beer, with a big malty flavour- brewed specially to make the long journey by ship to the sub continent. Created with traditional ingredients imported from the UK, Steam Exchange IPA will strike a chord with the strong ale aficionado!
> 
> Alc 5.8% abv appox 1.6 Standard drinks
> [/size]



Quite nice actually. Nice head that sits well. Very well balanced I must say. I bought a mixed case from them - all top quality beers. Would strongly recommend ordering some from them if you are interstate.


----------



## mattcarty

peas_and_corn said:


> "You know what, the first thing tomorrow morning I'm going to punch Lenny in the back of the head"
> [/Simpsons quote mode]



you know it!

its either a punch in the head or a knee capping, wherever the mood takes me.


----------



## KoNG

foles said:


> SKM/BHP Billiton document. Do you work for the JV? I'm an electrical engineer with the Port.



Hey foles, do some environmental consulting for BHPBIO, marine based approvals - dredging, sea dumping (for RGP5 and RGP6, the LOF and Qantam).

whats the weather like up there for ya.?


----------



## pip__

Tonight it's Cooper's Stout, as the weather here is like bloody winter.

Question for you all: a local bottlo has bottles of Murray's Anniversary for $30 (not to mention the 2IPA and the Grand Cru for just under $20). The most I've ever paid for a bottle of beer is 12 Euro ($23.50) for a bottle of Westvleteren 12. Is the Murray's worth the investment?


----------



## white.grant

pip__ said:


> Tonight it's Cooper's Stout, as the weather here is like bloody winter.
> 
> Question for you all: a local bottlo has bottles of Murray's Anniversary for $30 (not to mention the 2IPA and the Grand Cru for just under $20). The most I've ever paid for a bottle of beer is 12 Euro ($23.50) for a bottle of Westvleteren 12. Is the Murray's worth the investment?



According to the Murrays website the 2IPA and the grand cru in 750ml bottles are sold out? Where's this bottle shop exactly (it can be our little secret)?

cheers

grant


----------



## Bizier

Cold change felt and due action implemented...


----------



## Muggus

pip__ said:


> Tonight it's Cooper's Stout, as the weather here is like bloody winter.
> 
> Question for you all: a local bottlo has bottles of Murray's Anniversary for $30 (not to mention the 2IPA and the Grand Cru for just under $20). The most I've ever paid for a bottle of beer is 12 Euro ($23.50) for a bottle of Westvleteren 12. Is the Murray's worth the investment?


VERY tough comparison there, mainly because there's no point comparing any Aussie beer...as good as it is...to Westy 12. 
But you must remember beer is far cheaper in the wonderful lands of Europe to begin with, and Murrays Anniversary is certainly amongst the cream of the crop over here. 
Regardless, you'll find lesser beers for more...Deus for one! Yep, I said it!


----------



## Jakechan

Well I had a pleasant surprise yesterday. The local Yacht Club now has James Squire on tap - Amber Ale and Golden Ale, a much welcome change from the mega swill that is otherwise being drunk. Had a few of each yesterday and they went down really well. 

Was it surprising though that I didnt see anyone else have a JS while I was there? Even my home brewing mate was having a XXXX Gold! Bloody dill.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## newguy

My valentine's gift to myself, on behalf of my wife. She's so thoughtful.  Enjoying "The Physics" now. Interesting mix of caramel/toffee and floral hop in the aroma (label says first gold hops are used). Same floral/piney hop character mixed with caramel toffee in the flavour. Finishes with a long lingering bitterness. Quite refreshing and interesting.


----------



## eamonnfoley

Grantw said:


> According to the Murrays website the 2IPA and the grand cru in 750ml bottles are sold out? Where's this bottle shop exactly (it can be our little secret)?
> 
> cheers
> 
> grant



I just dont think bottles of beer should sell for crazy prices like that. Its a gimmick.

Mind you I did relent and buy a 650ml bottle of Rogue Dead Guy Ale last night for $18. Arguably the best beer I have every had the pleasure of drinking. But its only expensive because of the import costs, not because the brewery decides it should cost 5 times the price its worth.


----------



## James Squire

My first Brett beer. Murray's Anniversary Ale 3 bought from Port Stephens winery on a recent holiday.


----------



## Zizzle

foles said:


> I just dont think bottles of beer should sell for crazy prices like that. Its a gimmick.
> 
> Mind you I did relent and buy a 650ml bottle of Rogue Dead Guy Ale last night for $18. Arguably the best beer I have every had the pleasure of drinking. But its only expensive because of the import costs, not because the brewery decides it should cost 5 times the price its worth.



Jebus, I've got half a six pack of Dead Guy Ale sitting in the fridge because I didn't like it that much. It was pricey for here too, I think I paid $14 for the sixpack.

Maybe the trip across the pond helps the flavour?


----------



## Bizier

Getting through a sixpack of 2006 Coopers Vintage today. I took the day off after a particularly horrid night brewing a wit with a stovetop cereal mash nightmare. Anyway these are great, smooth and nutty.


----------



## mattcarty

at the wheaty again on yesterday afternoon, tried Rogers, and Little Creatures Pilsner, the first little creatures beer ive liked as i am not a huge fan of the pale ale.

again no photos

also found out something useful, the wheaty has no kitchen, was dissapointed i could not devour a parmy with my beer. mmmm cheese platter to the rescue.

cheers
carty


----------



## brenjak

As stated...a misconception. When i go to see the oldies in melbourne i have to waste my legs and walk about 5 metres from the supemarket. In QLD though, i have to drive.
Once again, as stated "Damn the Bligh government"




BribieG said:


> In the same way that Woolies (BWS) and Coles (Liquorland) scored their licences, where you just walk through an archway from the baked beans to the booze. I believe that in Victoria they don't even do that and the beer is in the normal aisles or is that a misconception?
> 
> View attachment 23270
> 
> 
> Edit: or was Jase referring to IKEA? now that _would_ be strange.


----------



## Tony

Got a couple of nice beers for the first friday night in march.

Im interested in hearing peoples thoughts on the beers. Especially the 3 Monts.

Was reading up on it and says its good for aging. I may get another one and mark........ "Do not open till 2015"

http://internationalbeershop.com.au/produc...?product_id=133

cheers


----------



## winkle

Zizzle said:


> Jebus, I've got half a six pack of Dead Guy Ale sitting in the fridge because I didn't like it that much. It was pricey for here too, I think I paid $14 for the sixpack.
> 
> Maybe the trip across the pond helps the flavour?



You might be right there Zizzle - send the rest of the 6 pack over to me for a proper evaluation, and you'll free up some fridge space into the bargain


----------



## Muggus

Tony said:


> Got a couple of nice beers for the first friday night in march.
> 
> Im interested in hearing peoples thoughts on the beers. Especially the 3 Monts.
> 
> Was reading up on it and says its good for aging. I may get another one and mark........ "Do not open till 2015"
> 
> http://internationalbeershop.com.au/produc...?product_id=133
> 
> cheers


Tried Maudite a couple of times. Quite a good Belgian strong, sort of like a dubbel I guess. Bit different from authentic Belgian examples, but that's how Unibroue beers tend to be. Not to mention have that somewhat spicy 'house' yeast character.

3 Monts on the other hand I wasn't too sure about. Only tried it once quite a few years back. Wasn't really sure what to expect, but it seemed a bit bland for a what it was, and the slightest bit skunky. The bottle also was a major pain in the ass to open!
I could have got a bad bottle, so i'm willing to give it another just in case.


----------



## LexP

Tony said:


> Got a couple of nice beers for the first friday night in march.
> 
> Im interested in hearing peoples thoughts on the beers. Especially the 3 Monts.
> 
> Was reading up on it and says its good for aging. I may get another one and mark........ "Do not open till 2015"
> 
> http://internationalbeershop.com.au/produc...?product_id=133
> 
> cheers



Definately give it a shot Tony, I haven't had the 3 Monts but I've had Gavroche which is also a BDG from the same brewery. I thought it was really good.


----------



## Duff

Just spent a few weeks in the US and got lucky with the 6 pack release from Sierra Nevada in late January which was 2 weeks before I purchased.

Sierra Nevada Torpedo Extra IPA

Linky from the brewery 

Malt and hop breakdown linky

Beautiful IIPA, 7.2% and 70IBU. Lingering bitterness which makes its way through a big punch in the face of hops and malt sweetness. Medium body, excellent balance. If anything, VERY similar to Murrays Icon 2IPA, just more citrus in taste. Big aroma, big beer, big flavour. Wonderful. Purchased at some little Chinese grocer in Monterey, California, around 2 hours south of San Francisco. Gives me the urge to brew something similar again. Just can't seem to make it over the 5% of late. Damn it, next weekend for another hop overload!!


----------



## Jakechan

Well, I'm intrigued. I haven't had one for about 20 years, but Bribie keeps talking about it so I picked up a tallie of this on the way from work today.





We shall see...


----------



## Muggus

Quite a few beers on the table this week, of various varieties.



Jamiesons Beast IPA
Tried it off tap a few years back, glad to find it in bottle form. 
Big body, big bitterness, and big upfront hops that linger forever. 
Quite similiar to Murrays 2IPA, would love to do a side-by-side.


Youngs Bitter
Tried a couple of British beers in this sitting, this one tends to be in the middle.
Standard sort of English pub bitter, not overly crystal malt accentuated though.


Aecht Schlenteria Rauchbier Marzen (spelling!?)
Woah! Smoke! And where there's smoke there's fire...
Oh wait, no there isn't. Just a nice rich full malt-bodied lager with amazing smoke complexity...burning wood, bacon. 
One of those beers you just have to try before you die!


Aecht Schlenteria Rauchbier Weizen (imagine trying to order that at a bar!)
Bit different from the Marzen. 
Not as rich, has lively and creamy body of a wheat beer, still plenty of smoke but not as intense, with some nice underlying tropical fruit/banana/clove complexities you'd expect from hefeweizen. 


St Bernardus Pater 6
Almost seems like a Belgian amber ale or something. 
Nice malt body, with some yeasty complexity


St Bernardus Tripel
Yum! Very nice Belgian strong indeed.
Big body, bit dry, plenty of ripe fruit esters to ponder over.


St Bernardus Prior 8
Bit like the Pater 6, but bolder, more complex, slightly roasted maltiness almost chocolate like. Very nice indeed.

Still have the St Bernardus 12 to go! :icon_drool2:


----------



## white.grant

Muggus, you bastard  

Seriously, where do you find them? 

cheers

grant


----------



## Mayo

Seeing all these Beligan beers reminds me of... Belgium!

SORRY FOR THE BIG PHOTOS, DIDN'T REALISE!











































:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Muggus

Nice! Were those taken in Bruges Mayo?




> Seriously, where do you find them?


Most of what you see here is a result of my addiction to mail ordering beers from online beer stores. Very expensive addiction! 
And the British ones (there are more pics of them to come) are from a local independant bottleo, Jims Cellars. Always have something new every time I got in there, so I can't resist!


----------



## Millet Man

Jakechan said:


> Well, I'm intrigued. I haven't had one for about 20 years, but Bribie keeps talking about it so I picked up a tallie of this on the way from work today.
> 
> View attachment 24915
> 
> 
> 
> We shall see...


I was brought up on the stuff too, tried one the other day out of interest and while it does have the classic CUB taste it had quite good bitterness and body and even a little flavour. Easily the pick of the CUB regular beers.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Jakechan

Millet Man said:


> I was brought up on the stuff too, tried one the other day out of interest and while it does have the classic CUB taste it had quite good bitterness and body and even a little flavour. Easily the pick of the CUB regular beers.
> 
> Cheers, Andrew.


I agree. Wont rush out and buy anymore, but if I was forced to drink mega-swill this would be my pick.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## MHB

More of a religious experience than a beer
View attachment 24993

Highly recommended

MHB


----------



## Jakechan

MHB said:


> More of a religious experience than a beer
> View attachment 24993
> 
> Highly recommended
> 
> MHB



That looks bloody awesome... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Muggus

MHB said:


> More of a religious experience than a beer
> View attachment 24993
> 
> Highly recommended
> 
> MHB


Not wrong about it being a religous experience! What a beer!

I was stoked to hear that we can actually get it down this way. Might have to invest in some!...like i need more beer


----------



## Muggus

My week of beer tastings continues...


St Peters Best Bitter
Simple British quaffing ale, more malt-driven than hoppy.

St Peters Honey Porter
The nose on this beer is amazing! Not overtly honey-like, more vanilla-ry and perfumey. All layered on top of a particularly dry and bitter porter. Well worth a try.

Wells Bombardier Burning Gold
Wasn't a huge fan of this one. Really zesty sort of English golden ale, bit metallic possibly a tad skunked.

Wells Bombardier Satanic Mills
Quite a nice porter. Plenty of body and roasted malt character, yet relatively smooth.

Rogue Kells Irish Style Lager
American-brewed Irish lager? Not bad, clean bodied lager, subtle hops and malt.

Rogue Mocha Porter
I was expecting some additions of real coffee/chocolate in this one, no such luck. Otherwise its a very nice porter, has mocha flavour of sorts derived from roasted malts.

Then the big 3 Belgian dark strong ales


Abbaye des Rocs Brune
I was instantly reminded of an aged Chimay Bleu with this one. Big, rich, lengthy malt body with hints of chocolate, berries, dried fruit and spice. Very smooth.


St Bernardus 12
Unfortunately this one was a gusher! 
Wound up with half a glass, which just wasn't enough. Really creamy and yeasty beer. Sweet cake and dried figs on the body, this is a really lucious beer.


Trappistes Rochefort 8
My favourite of the lot. Lovely velvet-like texture, feels sensational on the tongue. Deeply complex; spice, dried fruit, brown sugar; almost like a fruit cake in a glass. Highly recommended!

I found these Belgian beers really come out of their shell when they've not only warmed up, but have got a bit of air to them. I found the Rochefort a bit sharp straight out the fridge...poured it into my glass, let it breath and warm up over a few minutes...completely different beer.
It's true what they say!


----------



## brettprevans

Thirsty Boy said:


> stuff in Ikea this morning so apparently its Swedish beer. Special Christmas Brew.
> 
> Spendrups Julbrygd 5.3 - made from Barley Malt, Hops and Water.
> , at least nicer than the single beer advocate review would have you believe. The 5.3 is a Euro Dark Lager and is nice too in a weird kinda way.


I never used to mind drinking this anytime I was dragged along to ikea. mind you the last time i drank it was about 4 years ago. so tastes have changed. cant be anyworse than the megaswill around.

anywho my actual post is this...my shopping list of beers to buy tonight and then try (not in 1 sitting). have a few tastings with my old man over the next few weeks.
Heller-Trum Aecht Schlenkerla Rauchbier Urbock Smoke Beer 
Bridge Road Brewers Chevalier Saison 
Dupont - Saison 
Flying Dog Horn Dog Barley Wine 
G Schneider & Son Aventinus Weizen Wheat Bock 
Schloss Eggenberg Samichlaus Classic Doppelbock 
Duvel Strong Golden Ale - just because i love it.
Belhaven Twisted Thistle India Pale Ale 
Murrays Icon 2IPA India Pale Ale 
Cantillon Rose de Gambrinus Lambic 
Cantillon Kriek Cherry Lambic 
Brouwerji Sterkens St Paul Triple 
Brouwerij der Trappisten van Westmalle Westmalle Triple
Dupont La Biere de Beloeil Biere de Garde Strong Ale 
Grupa Zywiec - Pilsener 
The Little Brewing Co. Wicked Elf Pilsener 
Privatbrauerei Josef Sigl Trumer Pils Pilsener
3 Ravens Black Ale 
3 Ravens White Witbier 
Trappistes Rochefort No. 10 Strong Ale 
Trappistes Rochefort No. 8 Strong Ale 


thats 20 beers @ $181. I could be temped to make it a round $200 if theres any suggestions.

edit:
St Bernardus Abt 12 Strong 
St Bernardus Grottenbier Dark
Sierra Nevada - Pale Ale old favourite
Innis and Gunn Oak Aged Beer - Strong Ale

thats 24 beers [email protected]

Edit: after entering it on the website thats actualy 25 @ $198 after a 10% mixed dozen discount. any comments before i purchase?


----------



## Jakechan

citymorgue2 said:


> I never used to mind drinking this anytime I was dragged along to ikea. mind you the last time i drank it was about 4 years ago. so tastes have changed. cant be anyworse than the megaswill around.
> 
> anywho my actual post is this...my shopping list of beers to buy tonight and then try (not in 1 sitting). have a few tastings with my old man over the next few weeks.
> Heller-Trum Aecht Schlenkerla Rauchbier Urbock Smoke Beer
> Bridge Road Brewers Chevalier Saison
> Dupont - Saison
> Flying Dog Horn Dog Barley Wine
> G Schneider & Son Aventinus Weizen Wheat Bock
> Schloss Eggenberg Samichlaus Classic Doppelbock
> Duvel Strong Golden Ale - just because i love it.
> Belhaven Twisted Thistle India Pale Ale
> Murrays Icon 2IPA India Pale Ale
> Cantillon Rose de Gambrinus Lambic
> Cantillon Kriek Cherry Lambic
> Brouwerji Sterkens St Paul Triple
> Brouwerij der Trappisten van Westmalle Westmalle Triple
> Dupont La Biere de Beloeil Biere de Garde Strong Ale
> Grupa Zywiec - Pilsener
> The Little Brewing Co. Wicked Elf Pilsener
> Privatbrauerei Josef Sigl Trumer Pils Pilsener
> 3 Ravens Black Ale
> 3 Ravens White Witbier
> Trappistes Rochefort No. 10 Strong Ale
> Trappistes Rochefort No. 8 Strong Ale
> 
> 
> thats 20 beers @ $181. I could be temped to make it a round $200 if theres any suggestions.
> 
> edit:
> St Bernardus Abt 12 Strong
> St Bernardus Grottenbier Dark
> Sierra Nevada - Pale Ale old favourite
> Innis and Gunn Oak Aged Beer - Strong Ale
> 
> thats 24 beers [email protected]
> 
> Edit: after entering it on the website thats actualy 25 @ $198 after a 10% mixed dozen discount. any comments before i purchase?



Geezuz! What were you thinking! Thats a crap list....better bring them over here to drink rather than insult your old man 


Cheers,
Jake


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Cracked open a Crown Ambassador I've had sitting in the fridge since they came out.

Shared it around at BABB's last week, Ian from MT Brewery reckons if you've got a bottle, drink it now, he was going home to crack his two


----------



## Muggus

geoff_tewierik said:


> Cracked open a Crown Ambassador I've had sitting in the fridge since they came out.
> 
> Shared it around at BABB's last week, Ian from MT Brewery reckons if you've got a bottle, drink it now, he was going home to crack his two


Funnily enough I was thinking about this other night...

How was it Geoff?

All reviews thus far have been very positive, though I get the impression it might be best drunk yoing because of the use of Galaxy hops, seemling for aromatic and flavouring purposes. I could imagine they'd loose their beautiful aroma after a bit of age in the bottle.


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Trying to remember what the flavour was like, the hops had faded away from what Ian was telling us, he'd cracked one when it had come out, so at least had some history of the brew to look back on.

To be honest I can't pigeon hole it, it was kind of like a Dubbel but not, but still a very good drop.


----------



## brettprevans

last night's offerings.







must admit i think i prefered the dubbel over the Quad.


----------



## Bribie G

Must have been good as you were lying on your side by that stage :lol: :lol: 

I'm currently drinking Tasman Bitter. 

Yes that's right. My good buddy gave me a Muntons Gold Old English Bitter for my birthday in January. I reckon the kit must be really old as well because It's turned out blacker than the river Styx with a treacle taste. I'm cutting it with Tasman and it ends up as a very dark mulberry coloured ale. Beautifully clear like a stained glass window when you look through it. 

Just had a swig of pure Tasman. Thank God I'm a home brewer.


----------



## RdeVjun

BribieG said:


> Must have been good as you were lying on your side by that stage


Snort! I nearly had beer coming out my nose! Brill!  


BribieG said:


> I'm currently drinking Tasman Bitter.
> 
> Yes that's right. My good buddy gave me a Muntons Gold Old English Bitter for my birthday in January. I reckon the kit must be really old as well because It's turned out blacker than the river Styx with a treacle taste. I'm cutting it with Tasman and it ends up as a very dark mulberry coloured ale. Beautifully clear like a stained glass window when you look through it.
> 
> Just had a swig of pure Tasman. Thank God I'm a home brewer.


 Isn't that weird? I've been blending an Everard's Amber ale by extract which was pure unadulterated disappointment with one of my anise stouts to mask the mediocrity- it sure tastes peculiar, and has made me think of the colour purple, but until now, describing the flavour has escaped me- its _mulberry_. Thanks a bunch!

Oh, and yes, the Tasman is really only good for the empty bottle with a nice shapely curve. Better to stick with those sawn-off Dutch Bavarias!


----------



## mikem108

Forgot to take a photo but had one of these on the weekend, brilliant, it was 5 years old and had a use by date on it of 2028!!!!
Not as sour as some Cantillion products, and a nice restrained funk, zesty and refreshing, slight urinal smell but in a good lambic way, drying finish, nice change from regular saccharomyces brewed beer.


----------



## Interloper

Dear Adelaide brewers/commercial drinkers:

Can you post whenever you come across a good score at a bottle-o?

I realise that might have been happening in the past, but I've now subscribed to the thread so I won't miss out on all the neat import specials and 'get a free glass' deals in the future. 

(The reason for my interest on glass deals is posted *here*, just for the record)


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Interloper said:


> Dear Adelaide brewers/commercial drinkers:
> 
> Can you post whenever you come across a good score at a bottle-o?
> 
> I realise that might have been happening in the past, but I've now subscribed to the thread so I won't miss out on all the neat import specials and 'get a free glass' deals in the future.
> 
> (The reason for my interest on glass deals is posted *here*, just for the record)



Just to let you know, the Vintage Cellars at Adelaide Central Markets (you were going there today) normally has a deal on Harviestoun's Bitter And Twisted, Schiehallion, Old Engine Oil and Deuchars IPA. Any 3 bottles for $10. Excellent value IMHO!

C&B
TDA


----------



## Interloper

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Just to let you know, the Vintage Cellars at Adelaide Central Markets (you were going there today) normally has a deal on Harviestoun's Bitter And Twisted, Schiehallion, Old Engine Oil and Deuchars IPA. Any 3 bottles for $10. Excellent value IMHO!
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Much appreciated. I might head over anyway, even though the La Trappe glass packs have sold out.


----------



## Muggus

Bridge Roads Chevalier Biere De Garde
Wasn't too sure about this one. Only ever tried one other biere de garde before this (3 Monts), and didn't enjoy that as much as I hoped.
Seems a bit flabby, and overly citrusy and spicy...I dunno...something just didn't seem right... my spider senses went off.
Anybody else every tried this?


Cantillon Gueuze Bio
Oh yeah! Sourness aplenty!
I actually found this oddly more approachable (ie, not as unbareably sour) as the Framboise(Rose) and Kriek. Plenty of cider vinegar, green apple and sour grapes on the body, a touch of horsy funk keeps it all the more interesting. Gonna have to put one of these down for a few years.


----------



## schooey

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> ...Old Engine Oil...



That's a mighty fine drop that I've only just discovered... :icon_drool2:


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Muggus said:


> Anybody else every tried this?



Yep. First time I had one I was a de Garde virgin. I've been back a couple of times since, and I think that there's variability between the bottles. The last I had was more enjoyable, but that could be because my tasting skills have encountered more variety and flavours since the first time. Then again, the different bottles could also be from different batches


----------



## bconnery

Muggus said:


> View attachment 25186
> 
> Bridge Roads Chevalier Biere De Garde
> Wasn't too sure about this one. Only ever tried one other biere de garde before this (3 Monts), and didn't enjoy that as much as I hoped.
> Seems a bit flabby, and overly citrusy and spicy...I dunno...something just didn't seem right... my spider senses went off.
> Anybody else every tried this?
> View attachment 25187
> 
> Cantillon Gueuze Bio
> Oh yeah! Sourness aplenty!
> I actually found this oddly more approachable (ie, not as unbareably sour) as the Framboise(Rose) and Kriek. Plenty of cider vinegar, green apple and sour grapes on the body, a touch of horsy funk keeps it all the more interesting. Gonna have to put one of these down for a few years.


I find the Bridge Rd Biere De Garde a little cloying in the finish. A little too much residual sugars or something. I tried it around the same time as a Biere De Garde called Milliacus and the latter was a far superior beer for mine. 
Cantillon are just brilliant. I love the intense sourness of the fruit versions, particularly the Rose de Gambrinus...


----------



## eamonnfoley

3 pints of Rogers tonight down the mighty Quinn - $7 a pint. Lovely drop and a good 3.8% for a week night!


----------



## brettprevans

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Just to let you know, the Vintage Cellars at Adelaide Central Markets (you were going there today) normally has a deal on Harviestoun's Bitter And Twisted, Schiehallion, Old Engine Oil and Deuchars IPA. Any 3 bottles for $10. Excellent value IMHO!
> 
> C&B
> TDA


All VC stores should have that deal. and it should almost be permenant deal. they have a special agreement/purchase arrangement. its been neigh on 6 months now that the've offerred it. although just be careful some stores aren't offering the lager (B&T) as part of the 3 deal. no idea why idiots. generally its the stupid store management. they have let their standards fall significantly over the past few years,


----------



## 3GumsBrewing

Doing my bit for the economy (and Platinum Liquors balance sheet!).

BTW, what a bloody fantastic range of beers they have, beats the sh1t out of St Dans.




Enjoyed the La Fin Du Monde, spicy, clovey. Then i read it was a Canadian beer! Well done those Kanuks.
Drinking the Westmalle Dubbel now - Meh, I've made a better dubbel than this....  
Eisbock, what can i say, damn good, lots of plum and lots of alcohol!
Strong Suffolk - wow, get you hands on this if you like your beers dark and stormy! Like having a plum pudding in a glass!
Cantillon - I can now say i have had it. That is the last one i will have. Never been a sour puss. <_< 
3 Monts, a ripper, will be trying to brew this one soon.
Mc Chouffe - daughter picked this because of the elf on the label, damn nice beer.

Also got a Westmalle Triple, La Chouffe and a Saison Du point in the fridge for next weekend!

DK


----------



## roger mellie

LN seem to be doing a lot of promotion on this 'new' Steinlager on the web. 




Sorry - but at 18.99 a 6 pack - including a wanky bottle opener thang - this is shite, poor value, very ordinary swill.

I remember from when I lived in new zealand - Steinlager was clean, crisp, fresh. This OTOH smells 'stewed' - has a slightly burnt flavour - reminiscent of stale tea. Has a slimy mouthfeel - is not refreshing, does not have a single appealing character in my opinion.

I will drink the other 5 over time - keen to see what SMWBO thinks.

Anyone else tried it? I gave it 9/20. My lowest score ever.

RM


----------



## Muggus

Couple of ciders over dinner with the girlfriend


Eric Bordelet Sydre Argelette
Authentic French stuff. Corked and vintage dated 2006 (apparently).
Really interesting drop, i'd daresay has a bit of 'farm house' character. Soft carbonation, plenty of sweet apple upfront, but finishes quite funky with a bit of hay, oak and mustiness. Wasn't sure I liked it or not.


Henry of Harcourt Kingston Black
I was quite astounded when I read 11.4% alcohol on the bottle. Seems hardly noticeable at first drinking, plenty of rich stewed apple flavours, undertones of ripe stonefruit, not too much acid. Once it warms up, BAM, the alcohol hits home pretty hard. 
Didn't mind it, i'd keep it chilled next time.


----------



## eric8

I went and treated myself to buying some beers yesterday, got all this for under $70 and got two free glasses as well


----------



## eric8

I tried the Rauchbier first. Aroma reminded me of a smoked cheese and almost tasted like it as well. Not sure if I liked it or not, but have another to make sure.

sorry couldn't turn the pic round


----------



## eamonnfoley

eric8 said:


> View attachment 25276
> I tried the Rauchbier first. Aroma reminded me of a smoked cheese and almost tasted like it as well. Not sure if I liked it or not, but have another to make sure.
> 
> sorry couldn't turn the pic round




I noticed that is the weizen version. Very strange drop indeed, dont like it myself. Give the Marzen or the Urbock a go, they are both fantastic (when reasonably fresh).


----------



## eric8

foles said:


> I noticed that is the weizen version. Very strange drop indeed, dont like it myself. Give the Marzen or the Urbock a go, they are both fantastic (when reasonably fresh).



Yeah your right Foles, was a bit odd to drink, was very surprised by the taste. I will try and find one of the others and give it a go.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

My favourite of the Steam Exchange range in bottles.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Bizier

eric8 said:


> Yeah your right Foles, was a bit odd to drink, was very surprised by the taste. I will try and find one of the others and give it a go.



+1 on the Marzen. I could drink that till the cows picture turns sideways 

I feel that the Weizen is a bit soft and confusing to my palate when combined with the smoke.

I am jealous of your Unibrew 17s


----------



## eric8

Bizier said:


> +1 on the Marzen. I could drink that till the cows picture turns sideways
> 
> I feel that the Weizen is a bit soft and confusing to my palate when combined with the smoke.
> 
> I am jealous of your Unibrew 17s


Yeah it is a tad confusing, as I didn't really get any of the typical weizen coming through, the smoke just seemed to overpower too much.

I got of the 17's as i am going to drink one and try and save the other. Apparently the 18 will be coming out soonish too. :icon_drool2:


----------



## schooey

mmmm.... shhmokayy .... :icon_drool2:


----------



## fcmcg

I really liked the Marzen...but then i do like the smoke taste..I made a smoked bock out of a wort kit...with about 5% smoke...the boys didn't like it as it wasn't a "session" beer...phillistines...


----------



## schooey

I'd have to agree it's not a session beer, it took me 45 minutes to drink it, but I enjoyed every mouthfull


----------



## Thirsty Boy

At the risk of being labeled a company suck for talking about products that are produced by my employer........

I have been trying some of our beverages anew recently to see how they are going... and i have been getting some pleasant surprises. Hoppy surprises.

I noticed a change in process/ingredients, and i wanted to see if it came through in the final product, it has. Not too far in the past - at Abbotsford we ran out of our stock of czech saaz and got new stock in from a new supplier - last harvest saaz. I noticed a massive difference in aroma when I cut open the bags for the first time and thought that it had to make a difference in the beer aroma too. It did, a most pleasant one.

Here's some beer to re-visit to see if you can spot the difference

*Stella* - yeah I know you all hate our stella - but its better recently; and now ... if you take the time, has a really nice floral spicy saaz aroma
*Stirling* - didn't taste it myself, but it has a reasonable whack of saaz in it and you might notice
*Matilda Bay Bohemian Pilsner* - I don't know for sure they are using new season saaz - but if we are, they probably are and you can certainly pick the aroma difference in the beer. The biggest difference of all.

And

*Cascade Premium* - I don't think its just saaz (if at all) but this beer has developed a beautiful euro noble hop nose to it. As good as any genuine German or Czech pils I have had in ages. A changed beer in my opinion and I even bought a slab of it I enjoyed it so much.

Now for JC's sake - please don't think I am trying to push you towards mega brew... god forbid I should be such a transparent agent for the evil big brewers. But, if you are in a pub and you are forced by your mates to drink the stuff in order to reduce your social leprosy profile - see if you can spot the difference between now and what you remember.

But just drink some of the Cascade... its really good

Thirsty


----------



## kabooby

Walking a very fine line there Thirsty :lol: 

Good to know anyway

Kabooby


----------



## reviled

Thirsty Boy said:


> I even bought a slab of it I enjoyed it so much.



:blink: Thirsty?? Is that really you?


----------



## matti

Nothing wrong plugging your own product LOL.
BY the way "Get your self some a Magnum while your at it"

Back on topic.
I drink mega swill and there nothing wrong with some of them.
Only trouble is cost twice as much


----------



## reviled

matti said:


> I drink mega swill and there nothing wrong with some of them.
> Only trouble is cost twice as much



+ 5-7% as of next week h34r:


----------



## mattcarty

had a LCPA last night, the first time i had it a few years ago i really hated it but my taste has broadened since then so thought id give it a second go

still dont like it

also bought a sixpack of fat yak, love it on tap so keen to try it in the bottle, scored a free glass with the sixer, YEAH!


----------



## schooey

matt carty said:


> had a LCPA last night, the first time i had it a few years ago i really hated it but my taste has broadened since then so thought id give it a second go
> 
> still dont like it



I did a little job for a fella a week or so ago and he swung me a slab of LCPA in kind for the favour... I really wish he'd just given me cash.... Half of them were skunked (probably no fault of the brewery, on the tranport people they use) but the remaining half tasted so watery and bland compared to the LCPA of years ago... surely they have changed the hop bill and scaled down the IBU's?


----------



## Katherine

matt carty said:


> had a LCPA last night, the first time i had it a few years ago i really hated it but my taste has broadened since then so thought id give it a second go
> 
> still dont like it
> 
> also bought a sixpack of fat yak, love it on tap so keen to try it in the bottle, scored a free glass with the sixer, YEAH!



Have you tried LCPA from a pint glass????? so much better then out of the bottle....


----------



## Katherine

schooey said:


> I did a little job for a fella a week or so ago and he swung me a slab of LCPA in kind for the favour... I really wish he'd just given me cash.... Half of them were skunked (probably no fault of the brewery, on the tranport people they use) but the remaining half tasted so watery and bland compared to the LCPA of years ago... surely they have changed the hop bill and scaled down the IBU's?



I was only just at Creatures a week ago.... Still as nice as ever!


----------



## Jakechan

Katie said:


> Have you tried LCPA from a pint glass????? so much better then out of the bottle....



=1

The difference can be remarkable I reckon. Is it any wonder that you dont see megaswillers pour their crap into a glass? To them all beer tastes the same, and I reckon out of a can/stubby the differences between beers is minimised.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## schooey

Katie said:


> I was only just at Creatures a week ago.... Still as nice as ever!



Maybe it was a slab of old stock or something, but I'm pretty sure he got it from Dan's so I'd expect the turnover to be reasonable. Guess it was just mis treated in transit, and yeah, I always pour my beers into a glass nowadays, one of the many good things I've picked up here


----------



## Katherine

schooey said:


> Maybe it was a slab of old stock or something, but I'm pretty sure he got it from Dan's so I'd expect the turnover to be reasonable. Guess it was just mis treated in transit, and yeah, I always pour my beers into a glass nowadays, one of the many good things I've picked up here



I didn't really mean to sound like that, Im quite happy to swill out of a bottle, but LCPA for some reason is just better fresh from the tap. I live just down the road from Creatures nearly close enough to be a local... Occasionally I might buy a six pack or a bottle in a pub and some of them are just not the same. Maybe next time I should try pouring one see if that makes a difference. 

It's wierd I have just discovered James Squire Sundown and I love it (didnt get a good wrap on here) gave a bottle to a friend that loves Hahn Super Dry and they gave it back saying it tastes like that little creatures beer. (which is so does not) I have had friends say that about my homebrew... It's wierd how any beer that has taste they refer to Creatures.


----------



## jayse

a few drinky drinka drinka drinks


----------



## jayse

Lager makes me happy vodka makes me mean, i'am a heavy metal drinking drivin alcohol machine


----------



## Muggus

Chopper Heavy Lager
Couldn't help by HTFU and buy sixer of this when I saw it in Dans the other day.
Bit of an odd one, reminds me a bit of Coopers Pale Ale, in lager form. Not sure if that's a good thing though...



Eisenbahn Lust
A far cry from the Chopper Beer. Brazilian brewed "Champagne-style" Belgian strong ale.
For anyone who's tried Deus, it's very similiar (but a bit cheaper). Really sweet and thick, with a champagne-like carbonation, and nice ripe fruits and spice on the body. 
Seems to recommend a flute to serve out of, but bugger me it's an ordeal to pour a decent glass worth!


----------



## Katherine

Grabbed a six pack of the Fat Yak last night... and at last Matilda Bay have made a beer I like! It was nice and warm outside and I had done a Km in the pool... They went back a treat, very easy drinking but nice and balanced I thought. Nothing like the label says on the back... but still a nice beer would buy it again.


----------



## mattcarty

Katie said:


> I didn't really mean to sound like that, Im quite happy to swill out of a bottle, but LCPA for some reason is just better fresh from the tap. I live just down the road from Creatures nearly close enough to be a local... Occasionally I might buy a six pack or a bottle in a pub and some of them are just not the same. Maybe next time I should try pouring one see if that makes a difference.
> 
> It's wierd I have just discovered James Squire Sundown and I love it (didnt get a good wrap on here) gave a bottle to a friend that loves Hahn Super Dry and they gave it back saying it tastes like that little creatures beer. (which is so does not) I have had friends say that about my homebrew... It's wierd how any beer that has taste they refer to Creatures.




yeah im a big fan of the sundowner, actually everything JS do is good imho had there porter the other night at a lebanese restaurant and it went down a treat with some baba ghanouj and some awesome marinated lamb.

the first time i tried LCPA was on tap so i guess to give it a fair second opinion i should try it on tap again, next time i see it on tap i will give it a go

im still keen to try their bright ale as ive heard its not too bad.

what other beers do matilda bay have that are worth trying as i love the fat yak and want to try there other brews

cheers
carty


----------



## Katherine

Yeah in Summer the sundown is going down a treat. Just like the Fat Yak did last night. I remember the first time it tried LCPA probably 6 years ago now and I was blown away once again I was lucky enough to be at the brewery. Then the Bright ale came along and I felt like I wasted a pint LCPA to try the bright ale. I need to try that one again.

As for James Squire I like there IPA, and sundown... I used to love the Golden Ale but they have dumbed that beer down. 

Matilda Bay I have never being a fan of, but I thought I would treat my self to a six pack of Fat Yak last night. Love them went down really easy. Had a nice bitterness to the finish that I like. The label says its very hoppy but I found it was not. I don't need beers that are over 40IBU all the time espeacially when the weather is warm. 

They do Alpha Pale Ale which is meant to be alot hoppier then the Fat Yak I don't remember the taste of it though, Beez Neez which tastes infected to me. Bohemian Pilsner which is not bad I have that on tap if there is nothing else that takes my fancy. And the Dogbolter which is a dark ale.... as for worth trying well I guess there all worth a try (except Beez Neez).... Oh and of cause Redback Original... wierdly it does go well with a slice of lemon.


----------



## mattcarty

Katie said:


> Yeah in Summer the sundown is going down a treat. Just like the Fat Yak did last night. I remember the first time it tried LCPA probably 6 years ago now and I was blown away once again I was lucky enough to be at the brewery. Then the Bright ale came along and I felt like I wasted a pint LCPA to try the bright ale. I need to try that one again.
> 
> As for James Squire I like there IPA, and sundown... I used to love the Golden Ale but they have dumbed that beer down.
> 
> Matilda Bay I have never being a fan of, but I thought I would treat my self to a six pack of Fat Yak last night. Love them went down really easy. Had a nice bitterness to the finish that I like. The label says its very hoppy but I found it was not. I don't need beers that are over 40IBU all the time espeacially when the weather is warm.
> 
> They do Alpha Pale Ale which is meant to be alot hoppier then the Fat Yak I don't remember the taste of it though, Beez Neez which tastes infected to me. Bohemian Pilsner which is not bad I have that on tap if there is nothing else that takes my fancy. And the Dogbolter which is a dark ale.... as for worth trying well I guess there all worth a try (except Beez Neez).... Oh and of cause Redback Original... wierdly it does go well with a slice of lemon.



cool thanks mate, i will have to try and hunt them down.

cheers
carty


----------



## Lachlan

Wells Waggle Dance




SWMBO came home the night before last with this for me, i had to sit down and then ask "why are you buying me beer"?
SWMBO "no reason"
Me "well this is a bit out of the ordinary, what are you up to"?
SWMBO "i want a baby"
Me :unsure: "oh f#$k, a baby will cost you more than 1 botle of beer"

Anyway back to the beer, i expected more honey in the flavour all in all quite a nice golden ale.


----------



## warrenlw63

Lachlan said:


> Wells Waggle Dance
> 
> View attachment 25383
> 
> 
> SWMBO came home the night before last with this for me, i had to sit down and then ask "why are you buying me beer"?
> SWMBO "no reason"
> Me "well this is a bit out of the ordinary, what are you up to"?
> SWMBO "i want a baby"
> Me :unsure: "oh f#$k, a baby will cost you more than 1 botle of beer"
> 
> Anyway back to the beer, i expected more honey in the flavour all in all quite a nice golden ale.



Hmmmm bit sad. Wonder how long it will be before Wells eventually overtakes all the Young's brands?

Warren -


----------



## jayse

warrenlw63 said:


> Hmmmm bit sad. Wonder how long it will be before Wells eventually overtakes all the Young's brands?
> 
> Warren -



I'd say in Australia at least its proberly already happened, I image bombardier out sells all the youngs range put together.


----------



## warrenlw63

The one small thing I'll say in Well's defence is that that the Young's range seem more freely available than they once were here. First Choice Liquor seem to carry most of the range.

Warren -


----------



## joshuahardie

Some of the new ones from this year

Unibroue 3 pack on special for 34 dollars i think.

The Trois Pistoles, was the pick of the bunch, and sadly the La Fin Du Monde, was flat, seeing the cork was rotten I would be pointing fingers there.


----------



## joshuahardie

I was expecting the Raftman to be smokey seeing it is supposedly been made with peat smoked whiskey malt, but it was not. Regardless it was a very enjoyable beer.

the 55 APA was also a good, standard APA the sort of beer you would like to make a session out of, and the White was also good, but not Hoegaarden great. It was very heavy on the citrus notes, perhaps overly so.


----------



## joshuahardie

Georg Schneiders - Wiesen Edel Weisse An organic american wheat beer, with cascade and hallertau as the hops. Which was a odd combination. mind you the cascade was very very subtle.

Lindermans gueuze - i love sour beers, and this is no exception. spritzy, sour, and prickly on the tongue. loved it

Schofferhofer Grapfruit weizen was surprisingly good. a great breakfast beer, and at 2.5% not going to wipe you out. i suspect that the sweetness of the fruit juice would be a bit sickly after a few


----------



## Bribie G

The last Coopers Sparkling Ale I had was two years ago when I bought a carton on special while in Cairns. I didn't really think much of it apart from the ABV, it struck me as heavy, not too refreshing, a little 'bready' and not as clean tasting as my beloved Hollandia :lol: I'd been drinking the odd bottle off and on since arriving in Aus in the 70s but was never blown away by the stuff.

Of course that was long before my return to home brewing. I was in Liquorland tonight and noticed they had a 3-deal on sparkling tallies for $15 and I bought 3 as a need a few tallie robust crown sealers for putting into comps, taking to club etc. Also Aussie Ale is coming up in a comp later in the year so I suppose I should make an effort and give it another taste.

I just poured a pint and a whack of aroma hops hit me as I opened the bottle. Fragrant, sweet. Is that POR used as aroma or do they put in a bit of Saaz or something? Smooth malt then a sweetish lingering finish on the sides of the tongue. No harshness at all on the bittering but it slowly blossoms after the swallow and lets you know it's there. Surely this can't be boring stodgy old Coopers that only really has the trendy w&nk yeast in the bottle going for it?

Man the scales have fallen from my eyes tongue. I love this stuff. And it's the first drink of the day so it's hiting virgin tastebuds right now. One down two to go. :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## jlm

Bought a few of these this arvo. 




Will wait 'til sunday before cracking one. But I really want to try one now.


----------



## bconnery

jlm said:


> Bought a few of these this arvo.
> 
> View attachment 25415
> 
> 
> Will wait 'til sunday before cracking one. But I really want to try one now.



Where did you pick those up?


----------



## jlm

Nectar. The only variety they had. I would've given Era a look too if my legs weren't so tired. I quizzed the dude who was serving 'bout if they were getting more in but he was unsure, but implied they may get more (wasn't Chris, the dude there who knows his stuff).


----------



## jlm

Oh, and there were more of those there. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony

About 2 or 3 months back i posted something about Oaked Arogant Bastard. A fella in the states said he would post me a bottle if i paid for it but i just couldnt justify the postage cost for one beer!

A most wonderful member of AHB offered to bring me one back from the states if i was willing to wait.

Whats a bloke to say? I said only if its no trouble.

Well it turned up in the mail today.......... proving to me there are still good people in the world! Thanks mate 

Chilled it to about 10 deg and poured it. Initial aroma of Oak and Pine.

I slowly drank it over an hour and let it come right to room temp and it just got better and better. 

Massive flavour. Punches you in the mouth. Malt..... big solid body but easy to drink. Deep copper colour and clear. Aroma of earthy wood and spicy pine hops. Malt id prominent but no more so that the hops and oak. Ballance is wonderful. Lingering bitterness lasts into the after taste and eminds you its a bitter beer. Hop aroma comes across as aged. Its not bright and i like it. Im not an american beer fan but this is great! 

Big, Bold, Complex yet refined and ballanced. The oak adds complexity to what i recon would be a fairly hop driven beer on its own. NEver tasted the base beer.

All in all a great experiance on a friday night.

cheers


----------



## Fourstar

Tony said:


> The oak adds complexity to what i recon would be a fairly hop driven beer on its own. NEver tasted the base beer.



You know what that means Tony,

Time to brew a clone... ive got one on the cards but havn't been arsed to get one down.. tomorrows the big day for a pseudo Red Rocket Clone.. Same malt bill, just subbin centennial for chinook. :icon_drool2:


----------



## newguy

Lachlan said:


> Wells Waggle Dance
> SWMBO "i want a baby"



Anyone else struck by the irony of "I want a baby" and "waggle dance?"


----------



## adraine

joshuahardie said:


> Some of the new ones from this year
> 
> Unibroue 3 pack on special for 34 dollars i think.
> 
> The Trois Pistoles, was the pick of the bunch, and sadly the La Fin Du Monde, was flat, seeing the cork was rotten I would be pointing fingers there.



What's the book you got there????
And further more where did you get him?


----------



## joshuahardie

adraine said:


> What's the book you got there????
> And further more where did you get him?



The book is Michael Jackson's Great Beer Guide 

Link to the cover here Click Me

I got it from Borders a year or two ago. it is good beer p0rn


----------



## Muggus

Got my hands on some Mikkeller beers. Not sure what to try first...


Jackie Brown, Big Worse, Not Just Another Wit, Alesmith - Stone Tripel, All Others Pale, It's Alright, Fra Til, Simcoe Single Hop IPA, Hvedegoop, Black, Monks Elixir, Black Hole, Stateside IPA, Draught Bear


----------



## schooey

Where did you get them Muggus?


----------



## bradsbrew

Was just talking about this beer the other day. Had to grab myself one to remind myself how good it is. I am definately gonna have a crack at making a beer like this one.

Cheers Brad


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Muggus said:


> Got my hands on some Mikkeller beers. Not sure what to try first...
> View attachment 25492
> 
> Jackie Brown, Big Worse, Not Just Another Wit, Alesmith - Stone Tripel, All Others Pale, It's Alright, Fra Til, Simcoe Single Hop IPA, Hvedegoop, Black, Monks Elixir, Black Hole, Stateside IPA, Draught Bear



Nice haul there Muggus, would have set you back a bit of spundula  !

Make sure you post some piccies when they are in a drinking vessel please. :beer: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Muggus

schooey said:


> Where did you get them Muggus?


Got these bad boys mail order from Cloudwine. Jumped on the band wagon as soon as they mentioned the pre-orders.



> Nice haul there Muggus, would have set you back a bit of spundula !
> 
> Make sure you post some piccies when they are in a drinking vessel please.
> 
> C&B
> TDA


Haha Yeah, I try not to think about how much they cost... :blink: 

Will be sure to get some happy snaps of them in the glass. Hard part now is deciding what to try first...possibly one of the IPAs....hmmm.


----------



## schooey

For anyone in Newy, Warners now have some of the Mikkeller range so I noticed yesterday. I noticed the Not just another wit, the Big Worse, The Simcoe IPA, All others pale and the Monks Elixir from memory....plus a couple of others I can't remember.

Better take a full wallet though, or let your credit card know it needs to brace itself


----------



## Sentry459

Erdinger Weissbier Pikantus:


----------



## eric8

I have decided to celebrate my new freezer I have just bought. Very dark almost like mud cake colour, quite fruity bouquet and more sweet than malty, has some alcohol but not over powering. Nice and smooth in the mouth as well. this is going to go down a treat tonight!!
I have another bottle that I will try and save for a while, I am looking forward to the 18 wich is coming out soon as well. I think Unibroue are fast becoming my favourite brewery. I think the Trois Pistoles is their best though.
Sorry but I am obviously not a photographer :icon_cheers:


----------



## eric8

I forgot to add this one from last week. I have not had many Saison's before, but I have to say this was great. The Hills Brewers Guild had a case swap that had a Sasion and this reminded of it. Very easy to drink!


----------



## Muggus

Finishing off my sour journey before kicking off the Mikkeller selection.


Cantillon Lou Pepe Framboise
Another sour bugger from these guys, but far more pallatable Rose de Gambrinus with some nice jammy raspberries and vinous red fruits adding just a hint of sweetness.


Cantillon Grand Cru Bruocsella
Didn't occur to me until I closely read the label that this is indeed a STRAIGHT LAMBIC...ie no carbonation!
Having said that, this is a really nice beer. Acid is a bit lower than other Cantillon beers, so its a bit easier on the palate, yet still keeps a good amount of funk and typical lambic flavour. Very nice.


Thorogoods Billy B Dark Malted Apple Beer
Somewhere between a porter and Gueuze if you ask me. Sour apples aplenty somewhat balanced by some rich maltiness, with a hint of roastiness.
An interesting experience!


----------



## pip__

Where'd you get that last one, Muggus? Sounds intriguing...


----------



## white.grant

pip__ said:


> Where'd you get that last one, Muggus? Sounds intriguing...




Yes, do tell! I'm thinking I might like to brew something like that.


----------



## drsmurto

Thorogoods

A cidery just north of the Clare valley in SA.

EDIT - fixed link


----------



## Ronin

joshuahardie said:


> Lindermans gueuze - i love sour beers, and this is no exception. spritzy, sour, and prickly on the tongue. loved it



I've noticed some Lindemans lambics appearing on the shelves recently. Haven't seen the geueze yet, only the fruit beers.

Would love to try the geueze, had their black label geueze in Bruges a few years ago and it was incredible. My first geueze experience, and it was a good one to start on.


----------



## captaincleanoff

I would really like to get hold of some Mikkeller beers.. wheres the best place to get them? I cant find any shops around here that have them..

Also looking for Macs beers.. anywhere in Australia still stock them?


----------



## white.grant

DrSmurto said:


> Thorogoods
> 
> A cidery just north of the Clare valley in SA.
> 
> EDIT - fixed link



Thanks Dr. Definitely going on the todo list.

cheers

grant


----------



## Muggus

pip__ said:


> Where'd you get that last one, Muggus? Sounds intriguing...


As DrSmurto mentioned Thorogoods, they have an online store.
Been meaning to try their Golden Malt apple beer too. Not to mention all of those ciders...yum!



> I would really like to get hold of some Mikkeller beers.. wheres the best place to get them? I cant find any shops around here that have them..


Apparently there are places around the city (Platinum Cellars?) that stock them. I think someone mentioned it in the Mikkeller thread at while back. Otherwise online is probably the only other option. 
But yeah, be prepared to fork out some well earned dosh!


----------



## Millet Man

Sentry459 said:


> Erdinger Weissbier Pikantus:
> 
> View attachment 25553


love the little boot...makes me want to put beerfest on the dvd player.....das boot das boot


----------



## chappo1970

This afternoons selection


----------



## Muggus

Getting stuck in at last...



Mikkeller It's Alright!
Ok, so getting stuck into these beers is probably best to go in with an open mind right? Considering the name and label give away very little indication of what to expect from this beer, I can imagine many people might be more than overwelmed simply by the aroma of this beer!
I'm talking Brett...horsy, cheesy, citric funk BAM hits the nose and I thought I was back in lambic town. And yet the beer itself is light bodied without the lively acidity of a Gueuze, or the busy complexity suggested by the nose.
Question is, is it alright? Possibly, in a confusing sort of way.


Mikkeller Not Just Another Wit
Again, preconcieved ideas should be thrown out the door before trying this, because it don't taste anything much like a Wit beer. More like an AIPA, lots of Amarillo-driven citrus and grass, nice big malt body behind it, a hint of coriander and spice, but all the Wit in this beer takes a backseat to hops.


----------



## reVoxAHB

Chappo said:


> This afternoons selection



Had the old speckled hen on tap at the EXPO last weekend. :icon_drool2: 

Great selection of beers across the board, too. Give yer misses the Rauchbier and you take the Framboise.. let her take a sip, watch her cringe, then tell her you were just kidding and swap 'em over :lol: 

reVox


----------



## Muggus

Mikkeller Jackie Brown
A beer in a style I wish was more common (over here anyway)...American-style Brown Ale
Nice big malty body, plenty of chocolate and nuts, with some American-y hop grapefruit and solid bitterness. Balance is the slightest bit off, but I really liked it.


Mikkeller Draft Bear
Wow! This isn't what I expected at all. This would have to be officially the 2nd commercial Imperial Pilsner i've come across...and God I love the style so!
American hops once again, (turn the other way if you're over Amarillo/Cascade) something like an AIPA, but cleaner malt body and less body. Fantastic IMO!


----------



## chappo1970

reVox said:


> Had the old speckled hen on tap at the EXPO last weekend. :icon_drool2:
> 
> Great selection of beers across the board, too. Give yer misses the Rauchbier and you take the Framboise.. let her take a sip, watch her cringe, then tell her you were just kidding and swap 'em over :lol:
> 
> reVox



Yep thanks reVox, <_< 
I thought your suggestion it was worth a try. One unhappy SWMBO! BUT wait... she loved the Framboise? Asked if I could do something simular? Stoked beyond belief now. She guzzles champers and only champers so it could be a win. Rauchbier was nice BTW blew me away with all those flavours.


----------



## drsmurto

Had a couple of nice commercial beers lately.

First, the Lagunitas IPA

Pop the top and the hops hit you in less than a second. Very nice. The story in the link is on the label and makes you wonder what those ppl are on :huh:  






The i had to discover what all the fuss was about this dunkelweizenbock - Erdinger Pikantus

Wow, thats a damn tasty beverage! Not really being a fan of weizens and havent only brewed 1 wheat based beer in my life i was very impressed.
I will be brewing one of these asap to enjoy as the nights cool down. Very morish. Great malt complexity.


----------



## Muggus

Those folks Lagunitas have a twisted sense of humour by the sounds of it DrS.

As for me, well i'm just gonna parade some more Danish beer porn...


Mikkeller All Others Pale
A picture paints 1000 words...in this case, oh man this beer is so nice rah rah rah rah... oh shit I almost forgot to take a photo rah rah rah...
But seriously, this is such a fantastic APA. Big tasty hops all balanced with a nice solid malt body. If you see this beer, you must try it!


Mikkeller Stateside IPA
Was actually looking forward to this alot, especially after All Others Pale.
Bit disappointing. Don't get me wrong, its probably one of the best American-style IPA's i've come across, but the balance is a bit off towards the harsh side of the scale. Any other day of the week I would have been ranting and raving about his beer, but it's little brother in the form of All Others Pale, takes the cake here!


----------



## adraine

Chappo you got me but im putting it up any way. <_< 
Found this little beauty at the Briars inn in boworal while down there on business 
Turns out that the Brewery is at Berry St Edmund's which is just down the road from my wifes family home. Which i will be going to in june.  
Gunna go with the FIL to the Green King Brewery which produces this very beer B) . Will be sure to post all the photo's for those interested.
Interesting Website too


----------



## white.grant

I had to head over concord way today so stopped in at Platinum cellars. OMG. I am now a poorer but a much richer man. First off I had this little beauty, 



Dark fruits, intricate spices, rich, dark colours and warming alcohol. Complex and overwhelming. This could be love....

grant


----------



## chappo1970

adraine said:


> Chappo you got me but im putting it up any way. <_<



 

I wasn't expecting much of it to be honest *BUT* before you'se all flame me to damnation and hell... I liked it alot! So much so I've been mucking around with a clone recipe so Adraine I would be very interested in your trip and any inside knowledge you can gleem (beat, threaten bloody murder if you must!) from the brewer.


----------



## adraine

Ill video tape the whole thing if i can.

just bought this sweet full hd camcorder for the trip.


----------



## jayse

adraine said:


> Chappo you got me but im putting it up any way. <_<
> Found this little beauty at the Briars inn in boworal while down there on business
> Turns out that the Brewery is at Berry St Edmund's which is just down the road from my wifes family home. Which i will be going to in june.
> Gunna go with the FIL to the Green King Brewery which produces this very beer B) . Will be sure to post all the photo's for those interested.
> Interesting Website too
> View attachment 25841



I don't think that much of the morland brands from them but they have plenty of the good stuff from the actuall greene king brand and my fave Ruddles, beer to die for I am sure fresh from the brewery


----------



## Muggus

Grantw said:


> I had to head over concord way today so stopped in at Platinum cellars. OMG. I am now a poorer but a much richer man. First off I had this little beauty,
> View attachment 25843
> 
> 
> Dark fruits, intricate spices, rich, dark colours and warming alcohol. Complex and overwhelming. This could be love....
> 
> grant


One hell of a good find there Grant! Sounds awesome!
Been meaning to check out Platinum for yonks. 
And considering its not too far from home, there really isn't any excuse not to...


----------



## white.grant

Muggus said:


> One hell of a good find there Grant! Sounds awesome!
> Been meaning to check out Platinum for yonks.
> And considering its not too far from home, there really isn't any excuse not to...


  
The young guy at Platinum was really helpful and obviously enjoys his job. Had a good yack and he was apologetic about not having enough really interesting stuff. When I asked what he recommended he pulled the Jacobite and the Traquair House ale off the shelf . I've spent most of today researching a good clone recipe....


----------



## Tiny_Tim

Flying Dog's Double Dog - double pale ale.
11.5%ABV, 85 IBU
Great beer, very impressive. The first waft is like sticking your head in a bucket of steaming fresh bitumen.


----------



## Adamt

Tiny_Tim said:


> steaming fresh bitumen.



Sounds tarrific!


----------



## matti

Murrays Pale ale. Nirvana.




I took this to the MALE monthly Meeting and in not so subtle way it was shot down as a gusher even before I opened the beer  

Don't worry Nick I wasn't wounded :lol: 

This Beer is a gusher. Chill it well and pour it into a cold "clean" glass gently allow to site for 5 minutes.

It is great Pale ale with adequate malt so supplement the aggressive hopping.

I detect some wine like character Sauvin coupled with either Cascade an/or Amarillo. 
very complex hop and unconventional for sure "as advertised"

Good head retention and an amber coulour slighty misty.
Big on the nose and a full Beer.
Reminds me of my first try of Kabooby's APA. Not as bitter though

MAtti


----------



## glennheinzel

matti said:


> Murrays Pale ale. Nirvana.
> 
> View attachment 25886
> 
> I took this to the MALE monthly Meeting and in not so subtle way it was shot down as a gusher even before I opened the beer
> 
> Don't worry Nick I wasn't wounded :lol:
> 
> This Beer is a gusher. Chill it well and pour it into a cold "clean" glass gently allow to site for 5 minutes.
> 
> It is great Pale ale with adequate malt so supplement the aggressive hopping.
> 
> I detect some wine like character Sauvin coupled with either Cascade an/or Amarillo.
> very complex hop and unconventional for sure "as advertised"
> 
> Good head retention and an amber coulour slighty misty.
> Big on the nose and a full Beer.
> Reminds me of my first try of Kabooby's APA. Not as bitter though
> 
> MAtti



I've also had a gusher before. The beer didn't taste infected so it must have been affected by heat during transport or at the bottleshop. Luckily it didn't happen with the Imperial Stout, 2IPA or Grand Cru.

BTW - I'm pretty sure that they use all NZ hops.


----------



## white.grant

I have been enjoying these commercial beers this weekend.




Chocolate on chocolate with a whack of hop bitterness thrown in and a strong but hidden alcohol finish. Could not believe how good this was. Really delicious.




aromas of dark fruits backed by flavoaurs of soft light malt, dark jammy plums and fortified wines. Gentle alcohol warmth sends one to bed for a sound sleep. 




Meh, -- sour earthy flavour that improves as the beer warms but felt thin and relatively lifeless. 


cheers
grant


----------



## jayse

matti said:


> Murrays Pale ale. Nirvana.
> 
> View attachment 25886
> 
> I took this to the MALE monthly Meeting and in not so subtle way it was shot down as a gusher even before I opened the beer
> 
> Don't worry Nick I wasn't wounded :lol:
> 
> This Beer is a gusher. Chill it well and pour it into a cold "clean" glass gently allow to site for 5 minutes.
> 
> It is great Pale ale with adequate malt so supplement the aggressive hopping.
> 
> I detect some wine like character Sauvin coupled with either Cascade an/or Amarillo.
> very complex hop and unconventional for sure "as advertised"
> 
> Good head retention and an amber coulour slighty misty.
> Big on the nose and a full Beer.
> Reminds me of my first try of Kabooby's APA. Not as bitter though
> 
> MAtti



I have had a few four packs of this from dan murphys that were the same, gushing and so over carbed its not funny. I can understand to a degre but its worse when you take it to a show and try introduce friends/work mates to microbrew beer and end up with stuff that pours like this as i have done. Really embrassasing.


----------



## Muggus

Grantw said:


> I have been enjoying these commercial beers this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 25982
> 
> 
> Chocolate on chocolate with a whack of hop bitterness thrown in and a strong but hidden alcohol finish. Could not believe how good this was. Really delicious.
> 
> View attachment 25983
> 
> 
> aromas of dark fruits backed by flavoaurs of soft light malt, dark jammy plums and fortified wines. Gentle alcohol warmth sends one to bed for a sound sleep.
> 
> View attachment 25984
> 
> 
> Meh, -- sour earthy flavour that improves as the beer warms but felt thin and relatively lifeless.
> 
> 
> cheers
> grant


Looking nice there Grant.
You inspired me to take a trip to Platinum Cellars at Concord/North Stratfield on the weekend. That delicious looking Brew Dog Imperial Porter was one of the many I purchased...can't wait to try it!


----------



## white.grant

Muggus said:


> Looking nice there Grant.
> You inspired me to take a trip to Platinum Cellars at Concord/North Stratfield on the weekend. That delicious looking Brew Dog Imperial Porter was one of the many I purchased...can't wait to try it!



I'm pretty sure you will enjoy it Muggus, just make sure you don't have to do anything co-ordinated afterwards.

cheers

grant


----------



## Muggus

Weihenstephaner Festbier
Bit disappointed with this one. Didn't seem as 'bronzed' as other German-fest beers i've come across, and didn't have the nice rich maltiness that i've come to expect, seems more like a regular Helles. Rare miss from this brewery...huge fan of many of their beers.



Weltenburger Kloster Asam Bock
Nice, thick and dark. I do love a good Dopplebock, and I was quite pleased with this one. Plenty of dark chocolate and nuts, with the odd bit of dried fruit in the background. Yum!



Mikkeller Monks Elixir
Sort of establishing itself as Mikkellers equivelent to a Trappist dark strong ale. Very big, rich and potent. Get some nice vinous fruits and port-like character to this one, seems to have more hop character than most Belgian examples. Probably a bit unbalanced, the 10% abv does become a tad apparent at times. Very nice regardless.


----------



## reVoxAHB

:huh: reVox


----------



## winkle

reVox said:


> View attachment 26072
> 
> 
> :huh: reVox



Bulk buy! h34r:


----------



## warrenlw63

reVox said:


> View attachment 26072
> 
> 
> :huh: reVox



If it's made from Harp Seal you could call it... Canadian Club. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## adraine

Today's Lunch at Aquablu bar & bistro.
2 beautiful Belgian bevvies.






Sorry cant work out how to rotate them so you'll have to turn your screen on its side


----------



## Fourstar

adraine said:


> Today's Lunch at Aquablu bar & bistro.
> 2 beautiful Belgian bevvies.
> Sorry cant work out how to rotate them so you'll have to turn your screen on its side




Frozen glasses... worst of all for Belgians! *Shudder!* <_<


----------



## reVoxAHB

Fourstar said:


> Frozen glasses... worst of all for Belgians! *Shudder!* <_<



Was thinking exactly the same!


----------



## adraine

Yeah i noticed that the Hoegarden had a recommended serving temp on the back of the bottle was 5.6 deg c.
The beer was freezing so i asked the girl to leave the next one and the chimay out for me. She looked at me puzzled as all hell. But i decided to not bother to trouble her with an explanation (an also in the effort to not have my wife rib me all day about being a beer geek).


----------



## Bribie G

Brother in law and family are landing on us over Anzac weekend and the guy loves his Corona, so as I am bottling my Solly Cerveza out of the cold conditioning fridge in the morning I decided to bottle six into a Corona six-carry-pack and accordingly bought one and trying to chug my way through it.

Corona - la thervaytha math fina as the Spanish would say.

I'm about to crack the third one, I may pour it heavily into a pint glass and flatten/warm it a bit then slug it back in one swallow. Or here's an idea, I still have some of Chappo's limes left that he gave me, I might quarter one and ....

Ha now I get the idea :lol: 

God no that didn't work  ... nothing wrong with the limes Chappo.


----------



## smollocks

jayse said:


> I have had a few four packs of this from dan murphys that were the same, gushing and so over carbed its not funny. I can understand to a degre but its worse when you take it to a show and try introduce friends/work mates to microbrew beer and end up with stuff that pours like this as i have done. Really embrassasing.



I've had exactly the same experience. Every bottle of the last 4 pack I bought were gushers and only managed to fill a 250mL glass.


----------



## mje1980

Felt like something different last night, so went down to the local bottlo, which is just down the road. Looked at their selection. Not much really, and ended up with old faithful CPA. Cannot go wrong, this beer is fuggen awesome beer. If its on tap when im out ( rarely! ) this is what i drink.


----------



## geoffi

After a couple of hours of lawn mowing yesterday pm, I was offered a Corona. Actually didn't taste too bad. Perhaps the quintessential 'lawnmower beer'. But after two I'd had enough. Whatever weak flavour is in there had gone. Got home and sent my taste buds into sensory overload with one of my APAs.


----------



## Sentry459

Being Easter and all, I thought I'd kick things off this morning with a fest bier:


----------



## warra48

Just finished a Tuatara Brewing Pilsner from New Zealand.
It's the last of my stock I acquired at my nephew's wedding in Wellington NZ in late Jan 2009.
It was a special batch lot from the brewery with my nephew's own label especially for his wedding.

It has a lovely white fluffy head, nice malty quality with some Pils malt sweetness, and an excellent dollop of Saaz hops, no doubt of NZ origin.
It's more in your face and less subtle than say a Pilsner Urquell, but it's a very refreshing Pils. I'm sorry my stock has run out.


----------



## Bribie G

Went on a tour of Eastern Europe yesterday courtesy of Dan Murphy :icon_cheers: and came up with:





The Obolon (Ukraine) has a nice hop aroma but otherwise I'd prefer a Melbourne Bitter. Probably why the Soviet Union fell apart.
I was looking forward to the Brok (Poland) at 5.7% ABV. It has a definite alcohol heat in the taste and nice malt and hops but not as hoppy as I was expecting, being Polish.
The two other Czech brews were an eye opener. 
The Breznak is a dark golden mild lager with very subtle malt and a lovely balance of hops
However the Zlatopramen with the wench on the label is sensational. It's a riot of malt and hops, and I let it warm up a bit which rewarded me richly. I bet it hasn't changed for decades, unlike the poor old Urquell. I'm going to get a few more, it's what Czech beer is all about :icon_drool2:


----------



## bradsbrew

BribieG said:


> Went on a tour of Eastern Europe yesterday courtesy of Dan Murphy :icon_cheers: and came up with:
> 
> View attachment 26239
> 
> 
> The Obolon (Ukraine) has a nice hop aroma but otherwise I'd prefer a Melbourne Bitter. Probably why the Soviet Union fell apart.
> I was looking forward to the Brok (Poland) at 5.7% ABV. It has a definite alcohol heat in the taste and nice malt and hops but not as hoppy as I was expecting, being Polish.
> The two other Czech brews were an eye opener.
> The Breznak is a dark golden mild lager with very subtle malt and a lovely balance of hops
> However the Zlatopramen with the wench on the label is sensational. It's a riot of malt and hops, and I let it warm up a bit which rewarded me richly. I bet it hasn't changed for decades, unlike the poor old Urquell. I'm going to get a few more, it's what Czech beer is all about :icon_drool2:



Good stuff Bribie. Often wonder which of the Czech brews would be the best to grab. Might drop into Murphies tmorrow and grab some Zlatopramen.

Cheers Brad


----------



## Bribie G

bradsbrew said:


> Good stuff Bribie. Often wonder which of the Czech brews would be the best to grab. Might drop into Murphies tmorrow and grab some Zlatopramen.
> 
> Cheers Brad



Just remember not to chill the guts out of it. In Europe generally they drink their beers cold and refreshing but not freezing. Enjoy :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

A few of the big beer samples from the weekend.




The Eagle Heights 9 bullets IPA (barrel aged) and Murrays Wild Thing were outstanding :icon_drool2: .

59 Cuba (not pictured) was not.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Here is the taste of Jamaica mon!

Very sweet, either lactose, very light hopping or extremely underattenuated! Minimal roast flavour but at 7.5% it will do for a Saturday night.

C&B
TDA


----------



## bulp

I just can't get enough of this beer and it's even better out of the tap

James Squire IPA


----------



## chappo1970

BribieG said:


> Brother in law and family are landing on us over Anzac weekend and the guy loves his Corona, so as I am bottling my Solly Cerveza out of the cold conditioning fridge in the morning I decided to bottle six into a Corona six-carry-pack and accordingly bought one and trying to chug my way through it.
> 
> Corona - la thervaytha math fina as the Spanish would say.
> 
> I'm about to crack the third one, I may pour it heavily into a pint glass and flatten/warm it a bit then slug it back in one swallow. Or here's an idea, I still have some of Chappo's limes left that he gave me, I might quarter one and ....
> 
> Ha now I get the idea :lol:
> 
> God no that didn't work  ... nothing wrong with the limes Chappo.



Bribie how dare you spoil the fruits of my labour on that,that.that.......... stuff????

Tehehehehe at least they will add FLAVOUR? h34r:


----------



## Sully

jayse said:


> I have had a few four packs of this from dan murphys that were the same, gushing and so over carbed its not funny. I can understand to a degre but its worse when you take it to a show and try introduce friends/work mates to microbrew beer and end up with stuff that pours like this as i have done. Really embrassasing.


I thought I read someone was getting gushers from Murrays beers. I bought a ctn of Sassy Blondes and they were all gushers - every single bottle. I didnt loose too much though..


----------



## chappo1970

Sully said:


> I thought I read someone was getting gushers from Murrays beers. I bought a ctn of Sassy Blondes and they were all gushers - every single bottle. I didnt loose too much though..



+1 Sully
The 2-3 you left ere were all gushers very disappointing.... :unsure:


----------



## Bizier

No pics, but did a nice little flight of beers tonight with some good friends:

Sam Smith Taddy Porter
Murrays Porter
Weihenstephan Vitus
Aventinus Eisbock
Judas
Murrays Grand Cru
Kwak

I have to say that I did not enjoy the Judas, and will happily stick with Duvel in the future. I also served the Murrays GC too warm, and it was much less than the original orgasmic experience. The Kwak's crazy banana bread flavour worked well as a dessert.


----------



## Weizguy

G'day guys.
Again, a no-pic post, as I tasted a Fat Yak at the Royal Easter Show yesterday.

<sarcasm> ...and it was cheap at only $7.50 for a cold stubbie </sarcasm>

I couldn't wait for the guy to work out why it was pouring with 3/4 glass (cheap plastic disposable cup) of froth, so I pointed out the bottles in the cooler on the counter, and was advised that they were the same price. I wasn't too surprised by the pricing, as I had been gouged for food and drink a few time already.

The flavour is quite hoppy and bitter, with enough malt to support the bitterness, yet not sweet at all. Difficult to assess aroma from a stubbie, but there was some there. Also hard to assess hop flavour without a good sniff of the aroma.

only rated 6/10, due to the limitations of the tasting milieu. Seemed to be quite drinkable and sessionable, but not at that price!
Most AHB forum-ers could replicate this.

Oh, and I have read/heard comments about excess diacetyl. Could not detect any in the bottle I had.
Now it's time to track down some JS new APA release... B)


----------



## jlm

Friday arvo stress reliever while installing 2 new taps on the keg fridge.


Was expecting a big whack of US hop aroma as the yanks tend to do but it wasn't there. Nice beer though, Tastes like an IPA should, bottle said 60 IBU and 7% which is how I like 'em......


----------



## Thirsty Boy

popped down to the Goat for a friday afternoon relaxer .... Two new and interesting beers on tap plus a twist.b

A Kolsch and a Steam beer with a randal on the bar.

I love th goat, and I love kolsch, so I wish there were good things to say... but not so much. Its over bitter and teeth squeakingly astringentastringent, and they haven't filtered it, so its cloudy from yeast. And.... well, kolsch yeast tastes a bit like vomit. It was one of the first Foats I have had in ages that I thought was just badly made beer.

I'd like to report on the steam beer (I was really looking forward to trying one) but - it was running through the randall with no option of having it straight. And the randall had lemon and ginger in it, which unfortunately made it taste all like dishwashing liquid.

I'll be back there (probably on Wednesday) to try the steam beer again - but trust me, don't put an beer, any beer at all, through lemon and ginger

On teh other hand ... the Hightail was excellent as usual


----------



## Tony

A big +1 for the Zlatopramen.

Make sure you check them for used by's at Uncle Dans. I got some a year or so back and they were great.......... Deep golden, malty and hoppy. So i bought a heap of it for a BBQ and they were pale amber coloured and no hops at all. The used bys were almost up and id say they had been cooked somehow.

I now check dates on anything i buy

cheers


----------



## Trav

Reduced 73%

 665 x 888 (41.83K)//

Here is a glass of our American Pale Ale. Check it out at a few venues in Melbourne. The beer is chock full of Cascade and Galaxy hops. Keep an eye out for our brewing video "A day at the Happy Place Brewing Co", will be posted soon.
Cheers Trav


----------



## Guest Lurker

Found the right place Trav! In that case I might just delete the other thread.


----------



## chappo1970

Trav said:


> Reduced 73%
> 
> 665 x 888 (41.83K)//
> 
> Here is a glass of our American Pale Ale. Check it out at a few venues in Melbourne. The beer is chock full of Cascade and Galaxy hops. Keep an eye out for our brewing video "A day at the Happy Place Brewing Co", will be posted soon.
> Cheers Trav


Looks fantastic Trav BUT
what about us Qlders? <_<


----------



## Tony

Chappo said:


> what about us Qlders?



Ohhhhhhh.......... you leave yourself soooooooooooo open there mate 

I can think of a dozen replies to that one


----------



## Muggus

Tried a few ales over the course of my first week back at work.


Traquair House Ale
Bloody tasty. Reminds me of Scottish Wee Heavy. Rich, malty, touch smokey, very complex.



Traquair Jacobite Ale
Amazingly complex beer this one also. I'd best describe it somewhere between a porter, weizenbock and Belgian wit. Roasted malts, fruity esters and phenolics, combined with coriander/orange peel-esque spiciness. A must try!



Alesmith Mikkeller Stone Belgian Style Tripel Ale
Bit disappointed with this one. Guess being the combined effort of 3 of the most highly regarded craft brewers in the world my expectations were high. But yeah, not a bad Tripel, just not as balanced or complex as other authentic examples from Belgian.



Flying Dog In-Heat Wheat Hefeweizen
Run of the mill sort of Hefeweizen. Flavour is nice with some tropical fruit esters and spice, but a bit subdued for me. Body is a tad on the lean side too.



Flying Dog Dogtoberfest
Really enjoyed this one. Plenty of nutty, caramelly malt richness, with a body that carries it well without being cloying.



Flying Dog Road Dog Scottish Porter
Quite a nice porter. Plenty of big roasted notes, reasonably smooth, with some underlying dried fruitiness that seems to add an extra dimension.



Mikkeller Single Hop Simcoe IPA
Possibly the best APA i've ever tried. Nice solid biscuity malt body plays second fiddle to just HOPS, HOPS, HOPS and more HOPS! Makes me want to go out an buy ridiculous quantities of Simcoe right now and brew one of my own.


----------



## white.grant

Two can play at that game Muggus  




Traquair House ale - Dark and deeply malty, loved what I describe as the softness to this beer, great flavour and imperceptible abv.




Flying Dog Barley Wine - deep copper colour (sorry about the photo) bready malty falvours, low bitterness with an strong alcohol perception.




Brewdog Paradox Whisky Cask aged imperial stout - Complex spicy aromas, somehow savoury on the palate. Almost too much going on with this beer.




Kaiserdom Lager in a big ass glass - Got this off a relo over easter. It's a litre stein, the beer itself has some noble hop bitterness but I know a Yorkshireman who brews better lagers.

Last night I sampled a Cantillon Geuze Lambic Bio 2008, I didn't take a photo but I was blown away, just had my perception of what a beer can be completely rewritten. Probably too young, but the zestiness of it was amazing. So sour, so flat, so trippy.

cheers

grant


----------



## jlm

View attachment 26552

Mikkeller Single Hop Simcoe IPA
Possibly the best APA i've ever tried. Nice solid biscuity malt body plays second fiddle to just HOPS, HOPS, HOPS and more HOPS! Makes me want to go out an buy ridiculous quantities of Simcoe right now and brew one of my own.
[/quote]

Same reaction here when I had one. Still have another bottle in the fridge which I've promised to send to a mate in Tassie. I've gotta either get it in the post, or just drink it and be done with it....


----------



## Muggus

jlm said:


> Same reaction here when I had one. Still have another bottle in the fridge which I've promised to send to a mate in Tassie. I've gotta either get it in the post, or just drink it and be done with it....


The temptation would be too much for me! Drink it, and claim it got lost in the mail.  



> Last night I sampled a Cantillon Geuze Lambic Bio 2008, I didn't take a photo but I was blown away, just had my perception of what a beer can be completely rewritten. Probably too young, but the zestiness of it was amazing. So sour, *so flat*, so trippy.


Cantillon Gueuze being flat!? Shouldn't it be bursting at the seams with carbonation?

ps Nice selection there Grant. All from Platinum?


----------



## white.grant

Muggus said:


> ps Nice selection there Grant. All from Platinum?



Yep. Great place. Got a meeting at Concorde schedule next week so will be heading back for some more retail therapy. I also visited Warners at the Bay over easter, over 500 beers in their fridge. You'd love it.

cheers

grant


----------



## joshuahardie

Some recent brews

Bridgeroads Pale, Dunkel and Saison.


----------



## joshuahardie

Cont....

Fat Yak Pale
Little thin on the malt, but easily sessionable

Mad Abbot
Pretty good, tastes far better with all the carbonation knocked out of it though


----------



## joshuahardie

Cont...

Mountain Goat Hightail

Murrays Wild Thing.
I can't really add anthing more about this beer that has not already been said. it is just great. just tastes so complex, so interesting. I shared this bottle so only got about 160mls of the beer, but it is so rich I doubt I could drink more than one a day.


----------



## eric8

Mr Hardie,

:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: , lucky it's almost lunch time!!


----------



## reviled

I tried Murrays Imperial Stout at the NZ beer festival, a bloke from QLD managed to smuggle it in!

It was completely and utterly awesome, it had been sitting in his back pack all day getting knocked around and it was at room temp, but that didnt stop me :chug: 

On another note : Went to the Belgian beer cafe the other day, ordered an orval, and they gave me a shitty lager glass  I was shocked, so I asked for a 'proper' glass and I got a funny look - "this is the glass we serve this beer in sir"

WTF??? So I asked for a different branded glass, like chimay, or any proper chalice glass, and she refused :angry: I proceeded to walk out.. I mean, the one place you actually expect to get the proper glass with your drink, and then for them to not even be understanding about it?? FFS honestly!!! :angry: 

Rant off...


----------



## Katherine

reviled said:


> I tried Murrays Imperial Stout at the NZ beer festival, a bloke from QLD managed to smuggle it in!
> 
> It was completely and utterly awesome, it had been sitting in his back pack all day getting knocked around and it was at room temp, but that didnt stop me :chug:
> 
> On another note : Went to the Belgian beer cafe the other day, ordered an orval, and they gave me a shitty lager glass  I was shocked, so I asked for a 'proper' glass and I got a funny look - "this is the glass we serve this beer in sir"
> 
> WTF??? So I asked for a different branded glass, like chimay, or any proper chalice glass, and she refused :angry: I proceeded to walk out.. I mean, the one place you actually expect to get the proper glass with your drink, and then for them to not even be understanding about it?? FFS honestly!!! :angry:
> 
> Rant off...



also what they charge, they should give you what ever glass you want... not a fan of the BBC!


----------



## geoffi

I was at a BBQ on the weekend.

Nice folks, nice food.

But the beer...

VB. Carlton Dry. Miller Chill.

Had one of the latter. Not completely horrible, but kind of weird.

Drank fruit juice the rest of the night until I got home and cracked a Dunkelweizen.

If you want something done right, you gotta do it yerself...


----------



## Katherine

I surprised myself just on Sunday when visiting friends as my partner was fixing there pool, I drank three Carlton Draughts! It wasnt completely bad.... Maybe that due to the day before drinking Feral Hop Hog all day! I needed something close to water!


----------



## Brewmeister70

Katie said:


> also what they charge, they should give you what ever glass you want... not a fan of the BBC!



I was a t the BBC in Melbourne and they took my credit card as some wierd sort of insurance because I wanted my Duvel served in their Duvel glass. Aparently, a lot of them "go missing" but it's not good enough to not be offered the choice of the proper glass if they have them even if it does mean leaving something as collateral.


----------



## bconnery

Brewmeister70 said:


> I was a t the BBC in Melbourne and they took my credit card as some wierd sort of insurance because I wanted my Duvel served in their Duvel glass. Aparently, a lot of them "go missing" but it's not good enough to not be offered the choice of the proper glass if they have them even if it does mean leaving something as collateral.



There was a Belgian bar in London near my wife's work and if you wanted a Kwack in the proper glass, complete with stand, you had to hand over a shoe...
We always thought of taking in a spare pair in a bag but somehow the plan never came to anything...


----------



## Katherine

bconnery said:


> There was a Belgian bar in London near my wife's work and if you wanted a Kwack in the proper glass, complete with stand, you had to hand over a shoe...
> We always thought of taking in a spare pair in a bag but somehow the plan never came to anything...



Thats what they do here at the BBC, but you then get handed over a dirty furry slipper to wear...


----------



## reviled

Thats just utterly ridiculous, having to hand over collateral for the proper glass <_< 

Maybe if they sold the glasses, people wouldnt pinch them...


----------



## Muggus

Flying Dog Gonzo Imperial Porter 
This beer is shit hot! Dare I say anything more. Rich, thick, creamy, plenty of roasted malt complexity. I'd have to say it's pretty much in the same league as Murrays Wild Thing Imperial Stout, but obviously not as roasted being a porter rather than a stout. Certainly the best American beer i've tried to date.



Flying Dog Horn Dog Barley Wine
I've had the pleasure of trying quite a number of barley wines of late, this is probably one of the lesser ones. Still a very big beer, plenty of rich malt, dried fruit complexities, and big bitterness, but possibly a bit on the lean side for its strength and slightly harsh. Age would probably help take edge off it.



BrewDog Paradox Grain (Batch 013)
An whisky oak aged Imperial stout. A full on beer! Very wood, reminds me of some of the oaked beers i've brewed. A journey beer, the more you sip the more you get, if you can handle the woody astrigency and solid 10%abv. Probably a bit unbalanced, but I thought it was quite intriguing.


----------



## Fourstar

ok, some new stuff..

well 1st off, Cascade 1st harvest from July 2008. I cracked my 3/4 yesterday... lifeless <_< . thinking of necking the last of the 4 pack i have before the turn of the harvest. If you have them aging, drink them asap. The hop profile was non existant and the malt was still rather cloying. Seems this one went from being average to basically dish water. 


Second cab off the rank was Eisenbahn Kolsch. Kolsch you say?! Tasted more like a helles to me! Smelt like a helles and tasted like one too, all subtle pils malt character, no winey/fruity kolsh characteristics. Was expecting a decent Kolsch, ended up with a Helles. It tasted good, jut it was like ordering a scotch fillet and you get presented with the fishermans basket. Tastes great.. just not what you asked for. Brazil you need to get your game up.


----------



## schooey

Muggus said:


> View attachment 26780
> 
> Flying Dog Gonzo Imperial Porter
> This beer is shit hot! Dare I say anything more. Rich, thick, creamy, plenty of roasted malt complexity. I'd have to say it's pretty much in the same league as Murrays Wild Thing Imperial Stout, but obviously not as roasted being a porter rather than a stout. Certainly the best American beer i've tried to date.
> 
> View attachment 26781
> 
> Flying Dog Horn Dog Barley Wine
> I've had the pleasure of trying quite a number of barley wines of late, this is probably one of the lesser ones. Still a very big beer, plenty of rich malt, dried fruit complexities, and big bitterness, but possibly a bit on the lean side for its strength and slightly harsh. Age would probably help take edge off it.
> 
> View attachment 26782
> 
> BrewDog Paradox Grain (Batch 013)
> An whisky oak aged Imperial stout. A full on beer! Very wood, reminds me of some of the oaked beers i've brewed. A journey beer, the more you sip the more you get, if you can handle the woody astrigency and solid 10%abv. Probably a bit unbalanced, but I thought it was quite intriguing.




Where did you get this collection, Muggus?


----------



## Bizier

Muggus said:


> Flying Dog Gonzo Imperial Porter
> This beer is shit hot!



Mmmmm


----------



## Muggus

schooey said:


> Where did you get this collection, Muggus?


Todays goodies are brought to you by Platinum Liquor in Concord/North Stratfield.

Went in for a look, thought a mixed sixer of fine brews would do. Walked out with 12, resisting to the urge by more...


----------



## Muggus

I'm seriously gonna regret this tommorrow morning, but here's what I went through tonight!




Dupont Avec les Bons Voeux
Saison once again springs to one of the top positions of my favourite style with this bigger offering by this fantastic brewery. Not as light bodied as others of the style, at a solid 9.5%alc/vol, but certainly has the spice and characterful yeast flavour in bucketloads, seems to beg another sip.



Jenlain Ambre
Officially my 2nd Biere de Garde. A darker one this time around, so I wasn't sure what to expect. Malty, slighty spicy, not particularly funky or anything. Not sure what I was suppose to expect, but it seemed nice enough.



Mikkeller Fra Til
Ok, so I poured this bad boy out, and I seriously wasn't prepared for a dark beer. And by dark, I mean dark, as in, brown head!
The added spices are really prominant on this one too. Quite a clean otherwise, rich, but clean. But the spices really seem to add a meaty element to this beer, which could be overwelming for most. Personally, I could actually see aging potential, but i've done the deed now, and i'd say this'd be a nice beer for a cold winters night.


----------



## white.grant

I dropped in at Platinum Liqour today and grabbed a few darkish beers to get me through the weekend




Really looking forward to this

cheers

grant


----------



## jlm

Muggus said:


> View attachment 26780
> 
> Flying Dog Gonzo Imperial Porter
> This beer is shit hot! Dare I say anything more. Rich, thick, creamy, plenty of roasted malt complexity. I'd have to say it's pretty much in the same league as Murrays Wild Thing Imperial Stout, but obviously not as roasted being a porter rather than a stout. Certainly the best American beer i've tried to date.
> 
> View attachment 26781
> 
> Flying Dog Horn Dog Barley Wine
> I've had the pleasure of trying quite a number of barley wines of late, this is probably one of the lesser ones. Still a very big beer, plenty of rich malt, dried fruit complexities, and big bitterness, but possibly a bit on the lean side for its strength and slightly harsh. Age would probably help take edge off it.
> 
> View attachment 26782
> 
> BrewDog Paradox Grain (Batch 013)
> An whisky oak aged Imperial stout. A full on beer! Very wood, reminds me of some of the oaked beers i've brewed. A journey beer, the more you sip the more you get, if you can handle the woody astrigency and solid 10%abv. Probably a bit unbalanced, but I thought it was quite intriguing.



Muggus, it looks like you've been into my fridge...... Agree with comparison to Wild Thing with the porter, after having a Meantime London Porter (which had been in the fridge for half a year...I must really drink more) earlier in the week was not expecting it to be so thick. But I got used to it.


----------



## Bizier

Grantw said:


> I dropped in at Platinum Liqour today and grabbed a few darkish beers to get me through the weekend


Very nice selection there Grant. I tried the Festbier the other day. I am keen to know what style you would put it under.






My first time on the Urbock.

I really like this beer, even more so than the Marzen. I really enjoy the extra sweetness against the astringency of the smoke, I love that there is only a hint of carbonation as well.


----------



## bulp

Meantime IPA :icon_drool2: 

I've heard the stories and tonight i got to sample it myself, Massive malty hoppy (english) love juice well balanced huge body and low carbonation they could not fit any more awesome into this beer, Meal in a glass. If anyone has tried to clone this please let me know i've gone IPA mad this month. If you see this beer in a bottl'o it would be a sin to pass it by .




LC Stimulas IPA

Had to see what all the fuss was about, so off i popped to the LC dining hall in Fitzroy with an understanding SWAMBO and i liked what i tasted. If you don't like dry hopped Cascade this is not the beer for you the cascade hops literally jump out of the glass and punches you in the throat, i love cascade so this beer went down a treat, not as much malt presence as i was expecting and the bitterness was pretty smooth very enjoyable pint and i definately liked it warmer than serving temp, i prefered it to LCPA.




and the dining hall


----------



## Tony

Muggus............ how much a month do you spend on import beer?


----------



## chappo1970

Bizier said:


> Very nice selection there Grant. I tried the Festbier the other day. I am keen to know what style you would put it under.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first time on the Urbock.
> 
> I really like this beer, even more so than the Marzen. I really enjoy the extra sweetness against the astringency of the smoke, I love that there is only a hint of carbonation as well.



All I can do is :icon_drool2:


----------



## BitterBulldog

had 2 of the better beers i've ever had last night!

Young's Bitter & Double Choc Stout

Both were fkn awesome & come in a pint size conditioned bottle.

they also have an ale which i will grab next time when i purchase all 3. 


i feel like going to the store right now just thinking about them...


----------



## peas_and_corn

...However you pronounce this one






...it's terrible.


----------



## loikar

Tonights selection


----------



## glennheinzel

Saison tastings at Tankleys Brewery. Started off with a couple of homebrewed Saisons (thanks Petesbrew) and then tried the Prickly Moses 2008 Saison and the Nogne-O Saison.

Prickly Moses 2008 Saison was along the lines of Silly Saison. Perfect for the cooler weather (malty with a dry finish). 





Nogne-O Saison was amazing. More on the summer side of the equation. Buy this if you get the opportunity.


----------



## glennheinzel

Bizier said:


> Very nice selection there Grant. I tried the Festbier the other day. I am keen to know what style you would put it under.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first time on the Urbock.
> 
> I really like this beer, even more so than the Marzen. I really enjoy the extra sweetness against the astringency of the smoke, I love that there is only a hint of carbonation as well.



Great picture!


----------



## white.grant

Nogne-O brown ale - big malty bready dark crisp dried fruit flavours and a satisfying bitter finish. Awesome beer.


----------



## white.grant

Bizier said:


> Very nice selection there Grant. I tried the Festbier the other day. I am keen to know what style you would put it under.



Had the Festbier while cooking the chook for lunch today, well if mothers day isn't festive, what is?




Pours a light amber, fluffy white head, restrained malt aroma, slight hop spice with a very smooth mouthfeel tending to undercarbed finishing with some noble hop bitterness. Not quite an Oktoberfest but a pleasant festive lager


----------



## sah

Unibroue Ephemere

Ale brewed with apple juice, coriander & curacao.


----------



## Muggus

Tony said:


> Muggus............ how much a month do you spend on import beer?


Is there such a thing as spending "too much" on import beer?  


But yeah, it'd be quite alot. I tend to buy quite a few (12+ bottles) around once a month, and drink a few a week...depending on my week.
Works out to be somewhere around the $100-200 mark a month I figure.

Luckily I save alot on brewing my own beer!


----------



## sah

McAuslan St Ambroise oaqtmeal stout


----------



## Tony

did you know you could buy a whole case of VB for that each week?

Mate, i love your passion for them and check this thread all the time to see what everyone is drinking. 

love it 

cheers


----------



## Muggus

SAH said:


> View attachment 26977
> 
> 
> McAuslan St Ambroise oaqtmeal stout


Yum! Managed to scam a bottle of this for $3 from a bottle 'o in Brisbane a while back because the beer wasn't in their system.  
So smooth and creamy!



> did you know you could buy a whole case of VB for that each week?


Sure did Tony...I reckon i'm getting the better deal.


----------



## Muggus

And on that note, onto a beer that costs almost as much as a case of VB...



Mikkeller Black
First thing I should probably establish here that this beer is an Imperial stout, so it's dark as the ace of spades, possibly darker.
Second thing is that is strong. Lets use the aforementioned beer, VB as a guide. At a fortifying 17.5% alcohol per volume, Black is almost 4 times stronger than VB...and not just in alcohol!
And I guess the third thing i'd like to mention is that this is probably a beer best left in the cellar for a few years. Being a relatively fresh beer (best before 2017) this is kind of like drinking a big Cab Sav from the Barossa or Coonawarra straight after bottling. Intense is an understatement! All the hallmarks of a great stout are there; dark chocolate, deep roast coffee, undertones of dark fruits, but it's somewhat intensified and amplified by alcohol intensity and a body that would be good on almost any bottle of port.

Totally loved it, one hell of an experience, but as the is explained in the description on the website "not a beer for sissies". Very tempted to get a few for the cellar.


----------



## WarmBeer

Picked myself up a couple of tasty brews for tomorrow night, my birthday.







Thinking the Meantime, followed by the Trois Pistoles, then the Taddy.

Mmmmm, salivating already


----------



## Muggus

WarmBeer said:


> Thinking the Meantime, followed by the Trois Pistoles, then the Taddy.
> 
> Mmmmm, salivating already


Nice selection there WB. 
I reckon you're probably best off having the Trois Pistoles last. It's quite a dark, strong and intense sort of beer, whereas the Porter is just really nice and smooth, and might lose some of its appeal after something as potent. If you're planning on tasting them in the one session that is. :icon_drunk:


----------



## reVoxAHB

Grand Ridge Hatlifter Stout :icon_drool2: 




It's almost scotch-like on the palate. Incredibly smooth, to say the least. Great roast on this one, really balanced well. An exceptional stout, imo. 

Had the boys over for a session on Saturday night:



Kegs and HB flowin' every which way, too. Dizzy Sunday. 

reVox


----------



## Muggus

reVox said:


> Had the boys over for a session on Saturday night:
> View attachment 27018


Good god that is one hell of a selection there reVox! :icon_drool2: 

Did you get the Yankee (Great Divide, Arrogant Bastard, Dogfish Head, etc) beers overseas?


----------



## Bizier

Go reVox!

Sounds like my idea of a veeery good night.


----------



## reVoxAHB

Muggus said:


> Good god that is one hell of a selection there reVox! :icon_drool2:
> 
> Did you get the Yankee (Great Divide, Arrogant Bastard, Dogfish Head, etc) beers overseas?



Yeah, I brought them back for a Beer and Brewer article/competition that never made it to publication. The Odell IPA has the most amazing U.S. aroma of any beer I've ever tried. Ever. I found the empty bottle, laying on it's side in my back yard the day after our session.. picked it up, plopped my nose straight on the top and STILL pulled an amazing hit of aroma. Truly astounding!

All of the U.S. beers are incredible, and my favourite picks from a recent trip home, with exception of Fat Tire. Not a bad beer, by any means, but threw it into the article as it's often talked about, even revered here in Australia. Figured the winner could snatch a bottle for his/her own judgement. 

reVox


----------



## Fourstar

Get your hands around Great Divide Titan IPA when you get a chance ReVox. sticky resiny pine sap aroma... i kept the bottle and could smell it for days!


----------



## schooey

For anyone in Newy, Warners now have a pretty good range of flying Dog Beers in, and have a special at the moment if you buy a mixed six pack you get -10% and a free Flying Dog pint glass...

Also noticed they have added the Nogne range as well, and I also grabbed a Spaten Okky and a Lowenbrau Okky that I hadn't noticed there before


----------



## Mitchell

Rogue Imperial IPA. 

I've never had a commercial American IPA before, let alone an imperial. Wow. I was expecting hops and it sure delivered. Plenty of american hop aroma, but nothing compared to the hop flavour punch. Plenty of malt going on to balance things out. Pretty complex stuff happening in my mouth right now. Bitter, but not as bitter as I expected. Very drinkable. I do believe I'll have another.


----------



## schooey

Just adding to my earlier post, I have tried a few of the Flying Dog beers, and I'm mighty impressed!

The Snake Dog IPA I was impressed with, big malty backbone thats well balanced with a nice hoopy finish. A good smooth IPA for those that don't like too much hop dominance, but very impressive all the same.

The other one that really impressed me was the Imperial Porter. Man, what a beer! Big aroma of malt mixed with dark plum and dried fruits, raisins and backgounds of roast, very inviting. First mouthfull brings malts of bread and biscuit sweetness mixed with roasts and fruit soaked in a fortified, and a smooth lingering well balanced bitterness... really intriguing beer, so much hapenning, I love it. I'm definitely going back for some more of this before the special runs out... 

Sorry no pics tonight, but I have another of each and maybe I'll find the camera


----------



## schooey

Last beer of the night for me is the Mikkeller Big worse barley wine... wow again! Pours like a big soupy caramel milkshake, a half a finger of head dissipates down to a thin line quickly. Big malty nose with notes of toffee , dried fruit and vanilla. First taste in the mouth you feel like you have a beer that you could fair dinkum chew... Big maltiness and toffee shine through on the early palate followed with dark fruit, vanilla and the alcohol come flooding in and are finally chased away with a long long grassy like bitterness and the alcohol of this 12% brut.

I was a bit iffy about paying $20+ for a pint bottle of this beer, but I think it was worth it for a one off taste... might be something I'll splurge on again if I get tired of looking for new beers, but I reckon I'll have a crack at making some BW's of my own before coming a regular purchaser of this one


----------



## reVoxAHB

schooey said:


> Just adding to my earlier post, I have tried a few of the Flying Dog beers, and I'm mighty impressed!
> 
> The Snake Dog IPA I was impressed with, big malty backbone thats well balanced with a nice hoopy finish. A good smooth IPA for those that don't like too much hop dominance, but very impressive all the same.
> 
> The other one that really impressed me was the Imperial Porter. Man, what a beer! Big aroma of malt mixed with dark plum and dried fruits, raisins and backgounds of roast, very inviting. First mouthfull brings malts of bread and biscuit sweetness mixed with roasts and fruit soaked in a fortified, and a smooth lingering well balanced bitterness... really intriguing beer, so much hapenning, I love it. I'm definitely going back for some more of this before the special runs out...
> 
> Sorry no pics tonight, but I have another of each and maybe I'll find the camera



Here.. I'll help ya with flying dog pics  











Shot on the recent trip home.. wish I was knocking back a few tonight. FD available in Australia now? 

Cheers, 
reVox


----------



## Tony

Schooey........ where can i find said Warners at the bay bottle shop?


----------



## schooey

Its on Hillsborough Road, right next to the pub. If you're heading from Cardiff to Wb, turn left at the big roundy-bout and head up the hill and turn at the pretty blue sign that says "Liesure precinct"

They really have a good selection of beers now, I could really go nuts in there :blink:


----------



## Tony

thanks mate

Sounds like a lunch hour drive tomorrow


----------



## schooey

No worries mate, If you're heading from town just go down the Charly bypass and take the Hillsborough Road exit and follow it down the hill and its on your left


----------



## Muggus

Getting into the Nogne-O beers :icon_drool2: 



Nogne-O Wit
Not what i'd call another Hoegaarden clone. A bit fruitier, less spice driven, posibly not as creamy/smooth palate-wise, but I thought it was well done.



Nogne-O Bitter
'Twas ok. Flavours and palate probably hit the mark, but didn't really seem to have that extra kick that a good Pommy bitter will have, hopwise or maltwise, a bit restrained on both fronts.



Nogne-O Amber
Really nice amber ale. Good malt body, sweet and well textured, with a decent hit of American hopiness, not to mention a hint of complimentary dried fruit complexity. Probably my fav so far.



Nogne-O Brown
Highly sessionable* dark ale in my eyes. Leaner palate than most of the others, would probably pass as a brown porter in flavour, and kind of reminds me a bit of Tooheys Old (only so much better). 



* If you're made of money! :blink:


----------



## Heathen

Greetings all,

Ben from Bridge Road Brewery has launched his latest seasonal: The Harvest.




I love this beer. It has a light malt base, which is more pronounced on tap than in the bottle. It uses three hops, two of which are wet and unavailable to us. They leave a lovely citrus aroma and flavor. It is dry hopped with galaxy pellets. I have 80 left and will not be sharing them with the unappreciative. It is reminiscent, to me, of the lovely Hop Thief by James Squire from a few years ago. I have not enjoyed a beer as much as this one in a long time.

I believe they have made their way to bars in Melbourne so if you get a chance, give it a try, it really is fantastic.

Cheers, Heathen


----------



## Muggus

Nogne O Havrestout
They describe it as a sweet stout, sounds about right. Smooth, moderately roasted malt character, not hugely bitter or aggressive.



Nogne O Pale Ale
Another one of these big Euro-style APA's. Very well made, resiny C-type hops with a decent malt body that carries them with ease.


----------



## Tony

My Turn  

I made it to Warners at the Bay and got all confused.......... brain overload............ too many options........... sensory overload............ what to buy............ I dont know some of these beers............. sensory overload............ Oooooooooooo........ Schlenkeria  and it went from there!

All the Rogue beers......... i had to try one. Ive made massive hop beers and thought i could make a batch for the cost of a bottle (Will still try one one day) so i went with the chipotle ale as soon as i saw it. I have looked at it on line many times dreaming of what its like, being a chilli head. Friday night i find out 

here is what i got






And here is the first beer i have tried from the batch.

Wiehenstephaner Korbinian.

A Doppelbock. Mid to full bodied, just enough carb to hold a 1/4 inch head as you drink. 7.4% abv and around the 30 EBC mark at a guess.
Big malt! Lots of malt, but really easy to drink. Very clean and smooth. Not a quaffer but not a sipper either. Awsome ballance of drinkability to big beer character.
Malt aromas like chocolate and caramel, dark fruits, very sweet on the nose with a spicy edge that cuts the sewwtness. 

I have never had a bad Weihenstephaner beer, ever, I love them all, and this was no exception! 4 1/2 stars from me!






cheers


----------



## Fourstar

Tony said:


> All the Rogue beers......... i had to try one. Ive made massive hop beers and thought i could make a batch for the cost of a bottle (Will still try one one day) so i went with the chipotle ale as soon as i saw it.



Hey Tony,

I suggest you get your hands on their American Amber Ale.. Outstanding. I have also had their 'dead guy ale'. Was a nice Maibock, the memory of it was scrapped as soon as my lips hit the AAA however! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Tony

will do mate.

Oh bugger. I hate posting last on a page. noone sees your nice pictures

cheers


----------



## Fourstar

Tony said:


> will do mate.
> Oh bugger. I hate posting last on a page. noone sees your nice pictures



ha!

Tell me about it, It's the bane of my existence!


----------



## beers

I'd like to hear what you think of the Chipotle Ale Tony.
I picked up a bottle of it at Christmas. I was hoping for something subtle, I'm not a big fan of chilli beers but had tried the rest of the Rogue range available & thought why not, but I found it too over the top for my tastes. I love Chilli & especially Chipotle (I love the smokey taste) but didn't appreciate it in this beer. I loved their Stouts & Red ale though :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony

beers said:


> I'd like to hear what you think of the Chipotle Ale Tony.
> I picked up a bottle of it at Christmas. I was hoping for something subtle, I'm not a big fan of chilli beers but had tried the rest of the Rogue range available & thought why not, but I found it too over the top for my tastes. I love Chilli & especially Chipotle (I love the smokey taste) but didn't appreciate it in this beer. I loved their Stouts & Red ale though :icon_cheers:



I kind of took a risk with the chipotle beer. Its always going to be a love or hate beer. I will give my honest opinion when i try it!

Ive made some out there beers over the years. My best was an Iron bark smoked malt ale where i smoked the malt myself. I sent it to competition and it made it through to AABC by the skin of its teeth. I do recal it comming dead last over all and coments like bacon and whiskey dominate. It was like a bush fire in your mouth B) and i liked it  

Now i have made lots of smoked beers but this is my first comercial smoked beer. I was actually nervous about a beer with Bamberg on the label. 

Im very impressed and recon my beers are fair on the mark.

Much less "bushfire" than my ironbark ale, as was most of my rauchbier brews. 
Nice deep copper colour, and the first impression is the aroma.......... bacon!

I love it!

Smokey bacon all the way to the bank on the nose. No hops at all. 
Medium bodied, Light carb with a whispy head just covering the top of the beer, adding to a smoothing feel thats needed in a smokey beer.
Flavour is big! This beer is getting me on the front of the tongue which is really sticking out. The sticky smoke flavour really gets the front of your tongue and says.... "Howdy there!"
The bacon is on the sides of the tongue and some malt.... bready and roasty, seeps through from beneath the smoke onslaught. Its hard to find but its there.
Over the smoke is an almost spicy chocolate/coffee aroma. This is a very complex beer on the nose and gets better as it warms up.

This is not a lager to drink too cold. Pour it from the fridge and sip it slow, enjoying the change in character as it warms up.

As i said...... i was nervous about this beer. Wasnt sure what to expect but i was suprised to find it was just like my Rauchbier efforts. Smokey bacon, with a touch of spicy bready chocolate and caramel malt to complicate things and tingle the brain cells.

4 stars!

Cant wait to try the bock tomorrow nght now


----------



## Bizier

I am keen to hear about the India Ale Tony. I honestly have had my head up my bum and never knew it even existed.


----------



## white.grant

snap, a really awesome beer. dark with a frothy head, lots of smokey flavour over a strong malt backbone




Then there was dark fruits, vinous berries, plums, hints of chocolate with warming alcohol a complex beer




and then (sparse notes in sloppy handwriting) big black roast hinting at dark fruit and warming (debilitating alcohol) with a christmas pudding finish. Crikey....




I'm heading up to newie this weekend for my Mum's 70th birthday - as it happens my sister-in-law works at the restaurant at Warner's at the bay which apparently rates a discount in the bottleshop.  .


----------



## Bizier

Tony said:


> the first impression is the aroma.......... bacon!



I'd be keen to hear what you think of the weizen. I am trying hard to like it, but I haven't really found the right setting or temperature. It is like a nice heffe wrapped in aged fatty prosciutto. Then again, I would happily drink ten of these at a pub because I have something to think about while I drink.


----------



## Tony

Grant.

I got a 10% discound with a mized 6 pack and being a good sales man offered me a tall Schnider weizen glass.

I told him to give it to someone else as i had a colection of them and nowhere to put it........ which i dont!...... i had no room for it. I was very impressed with the botle shop though. All the flash beers are kept in the fridge which is good to.

Bizier...... I didnt buy the Weizen on 2 counts. I have read poor reviews and having made a smoked weizen......... the flavours just dont seem to work well to me.

I wont be spending my money on it. Too many other great beers to try 

cheers


----------



## joshuahardie

Here is a sample of the weekends finds

Can't wait to try them.... but I am torn with the Thomas Hardys' the bottle says it will be good for another 25 years....i wonder when the vintage will be at its best. I am betting I won't be able to find out


----------



## joshuahardie

Lindemans Faro

Dunkel like in colour, hugely sour and actually sweet on the palate too. smells candy/brown sugar sweet too.

I loved it.


----------



## Bizier

Killer lineup there Joshua.
I can't get into dunkleweizen myself... but I am to terms with this problem.

Tony.
I think I will have to try the Rauch Weizen from the horses mouth when I visit Germany one day, and see if it works it's magic on me. On a side note, I want that Urbock again, that is a very nice winter companion.


----------



## reviled

Mitchell said:


> Rogue Imperial IPA.
> 
> I've never had a commercial American IPA before, let alone an imperial. Wow. I was expecting hops and it sure delivered. Plenty of american hop aroma, but nothing compared to the hop flavour punch. Plenty of malt going on to balance things out. Pretty complex stuff happening in my mouth right now. Bitter, but not as bitter as I expected. Very drinkable. I do believe I'll have another.
> 
> View attachment 27060



Those are the coolest bottles! I must try one of these before I die lol


----------



## Tony

Kids are in bed and time to relax with a fine beer.

Tonight i have opened a bottle of Weihenstephaner Vitus.

Its a Weizenbock, 7.7% ABV

I love it! Its silky smooth, luscious is a word that comes to mind. Its basicly a bigger hefe..... about double!

IT has a big smooth malt profile thats ballances between sweetness and spicy bready dryness. Its very morish and keeps you wanting more.

It has the classic Weihenstephaner yeast character and its simple! Its so simple its fantastic. Ive always thought of Weizenbock as being dark in colour. Not this one.

I will definatly be cloning this one this winter.

4 stars from me

cheers


----------



## bconnery

On a similar vein I picked up this the other day. 


Not actually my pic of in the glass as this is after the event...
It's a light coloured weizenbock, similar to the vitus, but with a hop hit on the nose and flavour as well before all that nice weizen character comes through. 
I really liked it.


----------



## Jye

Kick ass beer Tony... as all weizenbocks are :beerbang: 

I was just about the mention the Schneider Hopfen-Weisse since I picked up a bottle today after Ben recommendation. Look forward to cracking it this weekend


----------



## eric8

Tony said:


> Kids are in bed and time to relax with a fine beer.
> 
> Tonight i have opened a bottle of Weihenstephaner Vitus.
> 
> Its a Weizenbock, 7.7% ABV
> 
> I love it! Its silky smooth, luscious is a word that comes to mind. Its basicly a bigger hefe..... about double!
> 
> IT has a big smooth malt profile thats ballances between sweetness and spicy bready dryness. Its very morish and keeps you wanting more.
> 
> It has the classic Weihenstephaner yeast character and its simple! Its so simple its fantastic. Ive always thought of Weizenbock as being dark in colour. Not this one.
> 
> I will definatly be cloning this one this winter.
> 
> 4 stars from me
> 
> cheers



:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## eric8

bconnery said:


> On a similar vein I picked up this the other day.
> View attachment 27340
> 
> Not actually my pic of in the glass as this is after the event...
> It's a light coloured weizenbock, similar to the vitus, but with a hop hit on the nose and flavour as well before all that nice weizen character comes through.
> I really liked it.



Double :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 
You guys are teasing me!!


----------



## Hargie

Tony said:


> Kids are in bed and time to relax with a fine beer.
> 
> Tonight i have opened a bottle of Weihenstephaner Vitus.
> 
> Its a Weizenbock, 7.7% ABV
> 
> I love it! Its silky smooth, luscious is a word that comes to mind. Its basicly a bigger hefe..... about double!
> 
> IT has a big smooth malt profile thats ballances between sweetness and spicy bready dryness. Its very morish and keeps you wanting more.
> 
> It has the classic Weihenstephaner yeast character and its simple! Its so simple its fantastic. Ive always thought of Weizenbock as being dark in colour. Not this one.
> 
> I will definatly be cloning this one this winter.
> 
> 4 stars from me
> 
> cheers




....G'day Tony...

...you took your time...dunno if you remember me posting this but who cares...glad you got to try it...would love to know how the clone goes....
Cheers 
Scott
SCB



Posted on: Jan 8 2009 07.08pm
....Hi Tony....
...you have to try the Weinstephaner Vitus if you havent already...mind blowingly good fresh...the Vitus and Pikantus and Schneider's Aventinus battle it out for Wheat Beer Heavy Weight Champion of the world...with the Vitus,for me, being the king of the hill...subtlety, complexity,balance ,power, and endurance...ask the good Dr K just how good a fresh one is...he actually got in contact with the US BJCP bigwigs after a BJCP study night tirade of mine about why when the oldest brewery in the world calls their Weizenbock a Weizenbock it falls terribly short in the bjcp guidelines....change the guidelines...this beer was here first !!...remember that Doc ?....yeah i know, how do you compare a weizenbock,dunkelweizenbock,and a Doppleweizenbock...??? like Heavyweight , Super heavyweight and Gorilla i guess... anyway rant over....go the VITUS....

....Cheers ,Scott....


----------



## Tony

Decided to crack the Samuel Smith IPA

With things written on the bottle like.......... Fermented in stone yorkshire squares, and the water being drawn from underground wells, i figured i was in for a treat.

Poured a nice orange with some haze that stayed as it warmed up.

Medium bodied with a dry quenching finnish from bitterness and a definate mineral presence. A slight touch of chalkiness in the mouth thats quite welcome in the beer for the style.

Hops are there, aroma is subdued while flavour is fairly prominent. Malt character of nutty caramel ballances the biterness.

I get the feeling this beer has a bit of age and may have been a lot better fresh. It has Aug 09 printed on the neck.

A very nice beer, would be great with a curry!

3 stars

Cheers

Hargie

I do remember you posting that and i would buy the Vitus over the other big name DB's any day!


----------



## Tiny_Tim

Hey guys, would be very interested to know where the Schneider Hopfen Weisse was purchased, I haven't seen it available in Aus before. Cheers.


----------



## bconnery

Tiny_Tim said:


> Hey guys, would be very interested to know where the Schneider Hopfen Weisse was purchased, I haven't seen it available in Aus before. Cheers.



I got mine from Nectar in West End in Brisbane. 
Not sure where you are or if that helps...

If you ring them or email them you may be able to get the distributor off them, and then the distributor should be able to tell you where else to get it.
Ignore the opening times on the site though...

https://www.nectarwines.com.au/pages/show/id/2/


----------



## white.grant

Cuvee Rene 2007 -- wow.

I've tried a few Krieks before but really didn't enjoy them much, too much syruppy cherry flavours for mine but this is so completely not like that.

This is light and dry, refreshing ascorbic sourness, hints of cheery but balanced by the slightly tangy, sour finish. Maybe it is like a really young Sparkling Pinot Noir, but a lot better. 

cheers

grant


----------



## fcmcg

Muggus said:


> And on that note, onto a beer that costs almost as much as a case of VB...
> 
> View attachment 26979
> 
> Mikkeller Black
> First thing I should probably establish here that this beer is an Imperial stout, so it's dark as the ace of spades, possibly darker.
> Second thing is that is strong. Lets use the aforementioned beer, VB as a guide. At a fortifying 17.5% alcohol per volume, Black is almost 4 times stronger than VB...and not just in alcohol!
> And I guess the third thing i'd like to mention is that this is probably a beer best left in the cellar for a few years. Being a relatively fresh beer (best before 2017) this is kind of like drinking a big Cab Sav from the Barossa or Coonawarra straight after bottling. Intense is an understatement! All the hallmarks of a great stout are there; dark chocolate, deep roast coffee, undertones of dark fruits, but it's somewhat intensified and amplified by alcohol intensity and a body that would be good on almost any bottle of port.
> 
> Totally loved it, one hell of an experience, but as the is explained in the description on the website "not a beer for sissies". Very tempted to get a few for the cellar.



It sounds amazing this bevridge you speak of !
Seeing i'm in Melb i'm going to go on a hunt and buy misson !
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Muggus

Nice one Grant. 
I must say the Cuvee Rene Gueuze was one of the nicer lambics i've come across. I'll definately purchase the Kriek if I come across one in my travels.

Until then...


Nogne O Porter
Lovely rich, thick sort of porter. Smooth roasted malt profile with plenty of dark chocolate and mocha coffee in there. Well up there with the best Imperial Porter/Stouts i've come across.



Nogne O Saison
Slight bit disappointed with this one. Has a nice "citrus and spice" flavour profile to it, but reminds me more of a Belgian Blonde in the richness of its body. It's missing the real light lively body, and subtle funk, spice and sour notes that really makes a Saison authentic. Good regardless.



Nogne O IPA
Really liked this one. The nose doesn't give away too much; some citrusy, apricoty C-type hops, yeah, sure, but one sip and it really lets loose. At 7.5% you wouldn't expect it to be timid, and it really packs as much flavour as possible into that body. Good malt backbone, plenty of vibrant American hops and a big bitter finish that will certainly make a man out you...if the abv doesn't. 
500ml bottle seemed to go very quickly! :icon_drunk:


----------



## jlm

bconnery said:


> On a similar vein I picked up this the other day.
> View attachment 27340
> 
> Not actually my pic of in the glass as this is after the event...
> It's a light coloured weizenbock, similar to the vitus, but with a hop hit on the nose and flavour as well before all that nice weizen character comes through.
> I really liked it.


Where bouts did this come from Bconnery? Ah forget it, I just read the rest of the thread.......


----------



## white.grant

Muggus said:


> View attachment 27380
> 
> Nogne O IPA
> Really liked this one. The nose doesn't give away too much; some citrusy, apricoty C-type hops, yeah, sure, but one sip and it really lets loose. At 7.5% you wouldn't expect it to be timid, and it really packs as much flavour as possible into that body. Good malt backbone, plenty of vibrant American hops and a big bitter finish that will certainly make a man out you...if the abv doesn't.
> 500ml bottle seemed to go very quickly! :icon_drunk:



Yum. I have enjoyed the nogne beers I've tried so far, am thinking the IPA might be next


----------



## Tony

Tonight i have opened the Rogue Chipotle ale.

Now being a chilli head i was both excited and apreshensive. Chilli beers seem to polorise the love it or hate it in brewers and beer lovers more than any other.

Well i love it. Its actually not as "chilli" as i expected. 

Pours with the most wonderful Orange to pale amber colour, clear with a nice white head.

My initial impression of aroma was Coca cola :blink: But its not. Its a mix of sweet malt, spicy hops and smoky chilli. It smells devine. Mainly malt and cilli, the hops are fairly laid back.

Flavour is smooth amd malty, a touch of hops but mainly a spicy, smokey chilli character that mingles well with the malt. Its ballanced and very drinkable.

After a mouthfull or 2 you get a touch of heat in the throat. then at the end of the bottle is a mild warmth that fills your mouth and lingers well after.

A greeat beer, well ballanced, well crafted, Well made. A bit over priced for what you get but these things have to be ried once hey.

I will be making a batch of something similar this winter as well 

cheers


----------



## Stuster

Hmm, as another chilli head you've got me thinking there, Tony. I'd never really thought a chilli beer was a good idea despite loving chilli in food. Something about it just didn't appeal. But I think you may have convinced me it's worth a go. Seems like a malty backbone is needed to balance the heat. Any thoughts on what malts and hops they might have used?

Anyway, thanks for a thought-provoking review.  

And Grant and Muggus, I hate you.  :lol:


----------



## Tony

http://www.rogue.com/beers/chipotle-ale.php

Its a hard beer to describe mate.

Only one way to find out. Get yourseld one. I can recomend it.


----------



## Stuster

Will do. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Bizier

Aecht Schlenkerla Urbock again... 

Man this went down so well with a garlic and anchovy laden chilli pizza. It is like the Muhammad Ali of food pairing; definitely stands its ground.
The perfect beer for hearing rain against the windows while staying well warm (OK maybe Aventinus is up there too).


----------



## Tony

A Sad moment! The last bottle of the mixed 6 pack.

It's the Urbock and very enjoyable it is. 

Not much different to the marzen to me. only about 1% abv bigger so hardly a bock. The main difference is less bacon and smoke and more bready munich like malt character.

Medium boddied, feels like it was mashed coolish for a bock.

But its not about the bock........... its about the smoke in one of these beers and the character is great. More ballanced with the malt than the marzen. Its a bit less of a slap in the chops. More of a sipper with the extra maltiness. 

I still get the smoke on the front of the tongue which i like 

All in all a great beer but i was a bit disapointed it wanst "bigger"

I think the Vitus spoiled me. 

cheers


----------



## Bizier

I said something similar to my GF last night re: gravity, it would be nice to brew one to about 10% abv.. so it is a proper toe warmer.


----------



## Muggus

Tony said:


> http://www.rogue.com/beers/chipotle-ale.php
> 
> Its a hard beer to describe mate.
> 
> Only one way to find out. Get yourseld one. I can recomend it.


Certainly an odd beast that one Tony. I sort of picked up a bottle of it on a whim.
I really wasn't too sure what to expect with it, especially with previous experiences with "chilli beers". :icon_vomit: 

I quite liked it. The chilli is there, but only a hint of heat and capsicum flavour, it's more smokey with a nice malt body and intergrated hops.


----------



## Tony

Im mashing a Chipotle ale right now! Ive had one planned for a couple years but never got to it. Im all inspired now.

Chipotles are perfect for brewing because they have been smoke dried anmd have bugger all "vegetable" character left. There like leather.

Im going to start a seperate thread for this one with pics. Its going to be great.

cheers


----------



## Muggus

Tony said:


> Im mashing a Chipotle ale right now! Ive had one planned for a couple years but never got to it. Im all inspired now.
> 
> Chipotles are perfect for brewing because they have been smoke dried anmd have bugger all "vegetable" character left. There like leather.
> 
> Im going to start a seperate thread for this one with pics. Its going to be great.
> 
> cheers


Sounds great Tony!
When are you thinking of chucking the chillis in? Mash? Boil? Primary? Secondary? Bottle? All of the above!!! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Tony

I have chopped and added 3 to the mash. May FWH 2 of them and then add a few 15 Min from the end.

I have no idea when the best time to add them is so i will stretch it out over the process to try and get some complexity about the chilli presence.

cheers


----------



## Muggus

Tony said:


> I have chopped and added 3 to the mash. May FWH 2 of them and then add a few 15 Min from the end.
> 
> I have no idea when the best time to add them is so i will stretch it out over the process to try and get some complexity about the chilli presence.
> 
> cheers


My experiences with chilli and homebrew are varied.

I had a mates homebrew who put whole Birdseyes in each bottle. Was like drinking tobasco! :icon_vomit: 
And i've made a ginger beer with 2 birdseyes in it. Chopped them up, chucked them in the boil with the ginger for 15 minutes. Got a bit of capsicum flavour when young and ALOT of heat, considering it was a 24L batch!


----------



## Jye

Just cracked a cantillon and lindemans gueuze and as nice as the cantillon was I found it a little one dimensional, just dry and sour. The lindemans is far more maltier and some cherry, leather aromas from the yeast. I think it will perform better it the beer I pitched the dregs into... now to wait a few years to find out 

And Ive still got a timmermans gueuze in the fridge for later


----------



## Bizier

My GF just came home and said "I got you a beer"... I love her.\


----------



## Muggus

Bizier said:


> My GF just came home and said "I got you a beer"... I love her.\


She's a keeper Biz!


----------



## jayse

Last nite, picture speaks for itself and was a truelly all time great beer experience :icon_drool2:


----------



## eric8

jayse said:


> Last nite, picture speaks for itself and was a truelly all time great beer experience :icon_drool2:



That was finished by the time I wanted to try it! You probably drank mine by mistake


----------



## schooey

jayse said:


> Last nite, picture speaks for itself and was a truelly all time great beer experience :icon_drool2:



Was that at the Wheaty, Jayse? and what was the beer?

Will be in Adelaide on Wednesday night, would be interested in ducking into the Wheaty (or wherever it is) for a pint of that... :icon_drool2: 

Anyone interested?

edit: Ahh... answered my own question. The Brew Boys Ace of Spades... Does anyone know if its still on tap at the Earl of Leicester?


----------



## jayse

schooey said:


> Was that at the Wheaty, Jayse? and what was the beer?
> 
> Will be in Adelaide on Wednesday night, would be interested in ducking into the Wheaty (or wherever it is) for a pint of that... :icon_drool2:
> 
> Anyone interested?



That was at brewboys celler door, it was a one off keg of oak aged russian imperial stout, there is around a couple litres left in the keg but they are not ussually open wednesday, contact details here, you could give em a call and pretty good chance they'll be more then happy to let ya in for a few if they are around.


----------



## Muggus

Nogne O DIPA
Yet another great beer from this brewery. I'd go as far as to say it was quite similiar to their IPA, but with more aroma, malt body, length, bitterness and alcohol (in a slightly more obvious way). Really wish beers of this calibre were easier to come by...[note to self: Brew more DIPA's]



Matilda Bay Fat Yak Pale Ale
Tried it on tap, but they were selling this with a free glass at Vintage Cellars...how could I say no?
Nice aroma of fruity hops and biscuity malts, it's a beer that could really take down the likes of LCPA, but it simply doesn't deliver on the body; lean bodied, watered down hop flavour, unbalanced bitterness and a slight metallic skunk on the finish. Having said that, it is quite a nice sessionable pale ale, just wish it had more balls!


Also tucked into a Nogne O Imperial Brown ale this evening. Got a bit carried away and forgot to take a pic, but a highly enjoyable American-style brown ale with a bit of extra alcohol bang for your buck...well maybe quite a number of buck...
More malt orientated than hop, with nice flavours of nuts, chocolate and toffee. There's some notes of citrus/grapefruity/grassy American style hops throughout, and hints of dried fruit, leading to a reasonably bitter finish. I liked it...doesn't seem the same without a photo though right? <_<


----------



## bulp

My bro in law is a pom, but on the bright side  he brought back some beers for me from England .The brewery is near his parents place at Hook Norton and we spent this arvo working our way through them and they were awesome. Especially liked their Bitter and at 3.5 % it just goes to show a well made full bodied and flavoured beer doesn't have to be high in alcohol.




Haven't got any photos in the glass sorry

*Hooky Bitter *Bright and golden color, Very nutty and well balanced bitterness it was up there in the ibu's too :icon_drool2: 
*Hooky Gold* Golden light amber color, American pale style using williamette hops lots of hop flavour from dry hopping i'd say 
*Hooky Twelve Days* Beautiful dark ruby color heaps of chocolate and plums in this one, loved it wished i had more
*Hooky Haymaker* I would say this is the same beer as the Bitter but with less bitterness, very sessionable

This brewery is still run by a steam engine ! One of the only kind left in the world and all gravity fed pffwww who needs a march pump 

*Butcombe Gold Bitter* once again golden and clear but with high bitterness bit of butterscotch almost an IPA and dry hopped with fuggles mmmmmmm grassy
*Old Hooky *This was one of my favorites deep copper color from the crystal malt and chewy as alll f.... Well balanced bitterness and awesome hop aroma.
*Double Stout* This beer was also a fav (who am i kidding they were all fantastic) Black and dry roastiness but smooth as silk and real chocolatey very similar to Youngs Double choc Stout.

Sorry about the descripts but this is as good as it gets in my inebbreated state. Top fun was had by all 

Cheers


----------



## glennheinzel

bulp said:


> *Hooky Twelve Days* Beautiful dark ruby color heaps of chocolate and plums in this one, loved it wished i had more



I was over there at Christmas time and I thought that this beer was awesome too. I tried a few UK Christmas seasonal beers, but this one was the best.


----------



## np1962

jayse said:


> That was at brewboys celler door, it was a one off keg of oak aged russian imperial stout, there is around a couple litres left in the keg but they are not ussually open wednesday, contact details here, you could give em a call and pretty good chance they'll be more then happy to let ya in for a few if they are around.



The one keg they had went over the weekend. Those that hesitate ..and all that


----------



## white.grant

Just wanted to add to Muggus's earlier comments about the Nogne O IPA. I liked it so much I bought a phat!




Wonderful citrus hop aroma, soft mouthfeel on sweet malt followed through with robust bitterness, trailing spicey notes. Great balance, you get the flavours, lots of action going on but it does not overwhelm, you appreciate the alcohol, you wish you could brew this, at least I do.

luverly.

cheers

grant


----------



## Phoney

Check this out:

http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2009/05/cheers-to-beers.html

"Cheers to Beers The weird, the fascinating, the potent and the expensive, from around the world
A selection of beers from around the world that simply boggle the mind"


Ive heard of some of them, most others not. Worth a look.....actually that whole site is jam packed full of cool & interesting things.


----------



## jimmybee

hmmm, tasty white shield, surely the yard stick for all IPA's. did everyone read the article in Beer and Brewer magazine about IPA...? inspired me to make a trip to Purvis...

cheers Jimmy


----------



## bum

Jimmy, can you elaborate a bit please? I'm currently trying to educate myself a bit more on IPAs and would love to hear more about this one. No need to get too technical (as I probably wouldn't get it anyway ).


----------



## jimmybee

the article is great, and i highly recomend you read it/get the mag (a great read!). the article has a lot of detail but the overall jist is IPAs were originally made to be shipped to india for the expats. traditonal english beers didn't last the trip, but load up the beer with hops and it helps the beer to last the long voyage... hence, IPA. this is a very basic overview....

the white shield is considered one of the last true beers made in the Burton region to repersent the original IPA style.

jimmy


----------



## matti

hmmm very nice jimmybee.
Love beer stories.

I am sipping on JS Amber my self.
Nice english style.
I got hooked on it a Blackheath Golf club.
JSAA taste better in bottle though


----------



## jimmybee

Holgate Chocolate Porter Tempress

Wow, so smooth and chocolatey, fantatic mouth feel and with a lovely lingering subtle bitterness... very very nice. seductive even...

jimmy


----------



## bum

jimmybee said:


> the article is great, and i highly recomend you read it/get the mag (a great read!). the article has a lot of detail but the overall jist is IPAs were originally made to be shipped to india for the expats. traditonal english beers didn't last the trip, but load up the beer with hops and it helps the beer to last the long voyage... hence, IPA. this is a very basic overview....
> 
> the white shield is considered one of the last true beers made in the Burton region to repersent the original IPA style.



Sorry, my fault, but I meant the beer rather than the article (which I will try to seek out). The last part is more than enough to get me to seek this one out though. Thanks!


----------



## jimmybee

no worries bum... 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/albu..._445_704026.jpg

Nogne O Winter Ale

pours a deep dark black/brown colour. huge mouth feel, so mourish amazing flavour, really hard to describe but an amazing beer, huge on flavour.

jimmy


----------



## Thunderlips

jimmybee said:


> hmmm, tasty white shield, surely the yard stick for all IPA's. did everyone read the article in Beer and Brewer magazine about IPA...? inspired me to make a trip to Purvis...
> Jimmy


Jimmy, is this the same beer?
http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/3349/12627

The bottle is different but the brewery is in Burton-on-Trent Staffordshire.
It certainly rates well.


----------



## jimmybee

i think because they are owned by coors now they must have updated the labels and so forth.... the bottle i got was from the recent delivery to purvis.

jimmy


----------



## bum

Thunderlips' link also suggests they shut down the original brewery when the bottle/label change occurred. Very much looking forward to finding this one.


----------



## Fourstar

Todays Haul, Went for a trip to Purvis. Couldn't handle myself!

Interested to know what tie Nogne O #100 is like. @ $20 a pop.. it better be good!


----------



## Fourstar

1st cab off the rank for tonight.

Bright Copper In appearance with a Floral and Spicy aroma, some stonefruit/citrus aromas linger. Sharp Bitterness with a deep supporting malt profile, quite bready, assuming a decent whack munich malt and a touch of supporting crystal sweetness, nothing OTT the malt finishes quite smooth. A medium mouthfeel with some chewyness, seems thing due to high carbonation. After taste lingers with some astringent bitterness.. still tasting ciabatta breadcrusts.

Overall a decent 'hop thief' let down my expectations from last year's US hop slap. A pleasant beer, seems to be focused more towards the sessionable punter who enjoys some left of centre beers. Worth picking up a six pack at a mere 18 bucks a pop!
]


----------



## jimmybee

Good work Fourstar,

I picked up a Nogne 0 #100 as well... i think it was a truely amazing beer. bloody amazing. worth every part of the 20 bucks! amazing orange aroma almost like jaffas but not really at the same time. hugely thick and chewy flavour, dark and and just plain amazing.

i find it hard to describe but i can't recomend this beer more, even thou it 20 bucks... :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers jimmy


----------



## eamonnfoley

Muggus said:


> Matilda Bay Fat Yak Pale Ale
> Tried it on tap, but they were selling this with a free glass at Vintage Cellars...how could I say no?
> Nice aroma of fruity hops and biscuity malts, it's a beer that could really take down the likes of LCPA, but it simply doesn't deliver on the body; lean bodied, watered down hop flavour, unbalanced bitterness and a slight metallic skunk on the finish. Having said that, it is quite a nice sessionable pale ale, just wish it had more balls!



The "with balls" version was matilda bay alpha pale ale. Now it looks like they are phasing it out as it doesnt suit the masses. Seeing it less on tap now around Perth. And seeing fat yak more


----------



## flattop

Cracked a Murry's Sassy Blonde before dinner, nice apertif. 
It was a tasty drop. Slightly malty, clean finish.
Goes under the tag of "craftbrew" on the label... not a bad marketing ploy.

I like the idea of supporting local craft brewers and it was a drop i would buy again over megaswill.


----------



## Muggus

foles said:


> The "with balls" version was matilda bay alpha pale ale. Now it looks like they are phasing it out as it doesnt suit the masses. Seeing it less on tap now around Perth. And seeing fat yak more


They're phasing Alpha out!?
That's a real shame, I really like that beer. Plenty of punch and flavour, you don't get many common beers with a good bitterness like that.


----------



## bulp

Muggus said:


> They're phasing Alpha out!?
> That's a real shame, I really like that beer. Plenty of punch and flavour, you don't get many common beers with a good bitterness like that.



+ 1, It would be a real shame to lose this beer, i love it nice hop hit and bitterness very similar to SNPA definately one of Australia's better versions of the style, i spose the problem is the people that appreciate this beer can make it for a 1/4 of the cost. I'm off to Dans to pick me up some b4 its gone.


----------



## Fourstar

Well i got myself a bottle of Kooinda Pale Ale. 2nd one ive had. (1st was at mrs parmas) Im tasting a difference between the 2 as well. There was a decent amount of sediment in this bottle Trav (just for your records.) i had it chilling for 2-3 days and it had around 1CM of yeast. :unsure: (maybe it was one of the 1st/last off the bottling line?)

Either way it was good. Quite floral/citrusy and a fruity yeast profile going on. 

Cheers boys! :icon_cheers: back to brewing!


----------



## beersatan

First beer of the day - First Harvest.
How excited was I to try three new hops? Nearly left the family at the shopping centre.
Got home and had my first disappointment of the day(actually...second after having to go to shopping centre)! 
Bitter - yes. Flavour - blurgh. Smell - WTF?

Not a fan. Had to wash the taste away as soon as I could with a Hop Thief.
Not as hoppy as expected but has enough going for it that I'm having my second now. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Jye

bconnery said:


> On a similar vein I picked up this the other day.
> View attachment 27340
> 
> Not actually my pic of in the glass as this is after the event...
> It's a light coloured weizenbock, similar to the vitus, but with a hop hit on the nose and flavour as well before all that nice weizen character comes through.
> I really liked it.



I cracked one of these tonight and was not a fan at all... didnt even finish it :icon_vomit: 

I dont know if it was just this bottle but it was like smelling a phenolic fruit cup! It didnt have the soft wheat aroma with yummy esters  and the flavour was acidic fruit with some oxidation. Vitus wins hands down for lighter weizenbocks.


----------



## bconnery

That's disappointing to hear Jye. Mine was certainly not like that...


----------



## Jye

After hearing how you talked about the beer Im tempted to grab another bottle, mine was really awful


----------



## glennheinzel

What else do you on a cool day, but have roast beef with Yorky puds and hot English mustard and UK style beers?! 

First cab off the rank was Northern Rivers Brewing Co's Stout. Chocolate and some roastiness. Very easy drinking. 







Sam Smiths Yorkshire Stingo (8%ABV and aged in oak for a year). Oak, malt and sultana's (I say with some confidence after sniffing our sultana jar). Perfect for washing down a roast dinner.


----------



## Jye

Rukh said:


> First cab off the rank was Northern Rivers Brewing Co's Stout. Chocolate and some roastiness. Very easy drinking.



Hope you enjoy it because you will never see it again. I was at the brewery yesterday for the garage sale and looked at buying their leftover malt. 

Would love to have the recipe for their dark ale :chug:


----------



## goatherder

I shared a bottle of Westy 12 tonight. The best? Dunno. Definitely world class, in the top handful I've tried. Wonderfully complex in flavour and aroma. A hint of booziness, not as well hidden as the big beers from Rochefort. Delightfully dry which made it so easy to drink. Probably worthy of the hype, but not streets ahead of its peers. Sorry, no pics.


----------



## Muggus

Double whammy today whilst watching the glorious victory of the Knights over the Bulldogs...



Nogne O Sahti and God Saske

Ok, so I don't have the ability to do letter accentuations like the Norwegians. But, goddamn, they brew a good beer!

God Paske
Amber in colour, the nose doesn't really allude to much. But to body reveals more coherent flavours of spice, citrus, vanilla and sweet malt.

Sahti
This is seriously something everyone must try! Somewhere between a mead and a Belgian ale. Lots of honey and spice on the body, but in such a different, perhaps more prominant way to what i've use to. I'd really regard this as more of a spiced mead than a beer, but still it's really nice and the balance is so nice that it's hard to notice the 11% alc/vol. I can't say enough good things!


----------



## glennheinzel

Jye said:


> Hope you enjoy it because you will never see it again. I was at the brewery yesterday for the garage sale and looked at buying their leftover malt.
> 
> Would love to have the recipe for their dark ale :chug:



Damn. If only I'd bought a six pack, then, they might still be in business.


----------



## Muggus

Rukh said:


> Damn. If only I'd bought a six pack, then, they might still be in business.


After hearing this news a few months back, I wasn't too happy. 
I distinctly recall having Northern Rivers stout at the Australian Hotel in the Rocks, and it was one of the few beers that really stood out. 
Damn shame to see something of such excellent quality go!


----------



## white.grant

Jye said:


> Hope you enjoy it because you will never see it again. I was at the brewery yesterday for the garage sale and looked at buying their leftover malt.
> 
> Would love to have the recipe for their dark ale :chug:



So no-one bought the brewery then? Shame....


----------



## manticle

Coopers stout - a reliable winner every time and I get to keep the bottle for my own.

Tried chimay cinq cents for only the second time last night and it sits with westmalle dubbel as being my current favourites.

Also sampled unibroue maudite and saison dupont for the first time the other evening. The maudite reminded me (almost too much) of duvel - a lovely drop but I was chasing a little more individual character. The saison was lovely. Nice, very mild sourness towards the end.

I also picked up 4 free crown lagers from work last night. I'll drink almost anything, especially if it's free, but this is one beer that made me scratch my head even before I knew anything about beer or brewing.

Premium what? It tastes like carlton draught with a hint of egg sandwich. I'd be surprised if many people could pick the difference in blind taste testing, especially served at 2 degrees. Drank 2 and had to go to the shop to buy aforementioned coopers and a duvel to wash the anger from my tongue. Free beer is free beer but I struggle to keep a straight face when someone gets excited about a crownie.

I'm all out of my own bottled brews so it's commercial for me for at least three more weeks.


----------



## Muggus

manticle said:


> Premium what? It tastes like carlton draught with a hint of egg sandwich. I'd be surprised if many people could pick the difference in blind taste testing, especially served at 2 degrees. Drank 2 and had to go to the shop to buy aforementioned coopers and a duvel to wash the anger from my tongue. Free beer is free beer but I struggle to keep a straight face when someone gets excited about a crownie.


By the sounds of it, you're become the sort of beer snob that we appreciate on this site.


----------



## bum

manticle said:


> Premium what? It tastes like carlton draught with a hint of egg sandwich. I'd be surprised if many people could pick the difference in blind taste testing, especially served at 2 degrees. Drank 2 and had to go to the shop to buy aforementioned coopers and a duvel to wash the anger from my tongue. Free beer is free beer but I struggle to keep a straight face when someone gets excited about a crownie.



I could easy pick the two in a blind taste test.

Crownies (which "everyone" loves) and Fosters (which everyone hates) is a different matter entirely. Cannot split them.


----------



## manticle

Always hated crown lager, even before I started brewing, on account of the fact that they charge through the nose for a product that tastes exactly like cheaper versions made by the same company and yet people lap it up. Rip off attempts and dishonest marketting annoy me but what annoys me more is when people fall for it. 

I love good beer, whisky and wine (and food) and always have tried to experiment with my tastebuds and new flavours. At the same time, I can happily down cheap stuff because it has a context and a place and sometimes it's all I can afford. Melbourne Bitter is a rubbish beer but I have a place for it in my life. Finish a hard days work, go to the pub with work colleagues to wind down, jugs of Carlton on the table, no worries.

Something like crown on the other hand is designed to appeal to people with more money than sense. It makes me grit my teeth. It's up there with some of the higher end Johnny Walker whisky range (crap blended whisky at higher than good single malt prices). Yuppie priced Carlton Draught in a fancy bottle? It's an insult.

I don't know what's wrong with the world. 

Lucky it was free.


----------



## manticle

bum said:


> I could easy pick the two in a blind taste test.




I was talking average punters but you've set yourself a challenge now.

You must buy:

1 Melbourne
1 VB
1 Carlton draught
1 Crown
1 Fosters

Put them all in the fridge for 2 days.
Pour each one into the same type and style of glass which has been chilled for at least 1 hour.

Blindfolded and with the help of a friend or partner, taste each and record your answer (friend or partner can obviously write it down).
Drink some water in between to cleanse your palate. Make sure all glasses are labelled correctly.
Let us know how you go.


----------



## bum

Have you tried Crown Gold (mid-strength)? I am not joking, btw. It is real. "Yeah, I want to appear very fancy-pants but would like to slam down as many as possible. What would you suggest Mr Bartender?"


----------



## manticle

No, but I found out today they make a pilsner too.

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bum

Throwing the MB in may muddy the waters somewhat but the Vic would stick out like dog's balls.


----------



## bum

Holy shit! I wish I could cut and paste from their flash site but you'll just have to take my word for it: Crown Lager claims to be responsible for the creation of the premium beer market in this country.


----------



## manticle

I'm not suggesting they're all exactly the same but it makes more of a challenge just picking crown from carlton (50/50 chance of guessing).

To me carlton and MB are reasonably distinct, VB is distinct (and horrible - never liked the stuff) but all of them have the same basic flavour. Are you up for the challenge?


----------



## bum

Theoretically.

But in actual fact I'd be more inclined to buying 5 good beers that I've never had before. I already have enough average beer in the fermenter, thank you very much!



> To me carlton and MB are reasonably distinct


Yes, but think once you're adding so many of these beers together they're beginning to be pretty much evenly spaced in terms of flavour (if that makes any sense - and I suppose it does that is why they you selected them).


----------



## manticle

Well the second part of the challenge is this

I buy:

1 westmalle dubbel
1 Hoegaarden grand cru
1 aberlour a'bunadh
1 Chimay white
1 Holgate stout

And just drink them and think how good life is.


----------



## bum

I'm not qualified (ready) for that one. I'm pretty much strictly ales right now. Every time I step beyond that I get confused and wonder why my beer tastes burned.

Baby steps.


----------



## manticle

You are never not ready for chimay white (like oranges) or westmalle (like raisins and whisky on a frosty eve) or arbelour (single malt whisky that tastes like toffee). 

Get into it.


----------



## bum

I've had a different dubbel, the hoegs and one of the Chimays (Blue, I think, was in a restaurant and never got the bottle so can't remember).

I'm testing myself by working my way through the wall of beers at my locals so I'll work out what is for me and what isn't eventually.


----------



## manticle

bum said:


> I'm not qualified (ready) for that one. I'm pretty much strictly ales right now.



By the way - they are actually all ales except for (obviously) the whisky.

I was just kidding around but that is a list I recommend you try.


----------



## bum

I will get through them eventually - but I'll probably hold off on the stout for now. I'm really not feeling them yet.

Actually, can anyone recommend a good entry-level stout for people (me) who've been burned by bottled Guinness?


----------



## manticle

Coopers stout but if you're finding stout a bit much maybe start with a couple of porters? James Squire Porter is easily found and a good drop. Has the roasted barley flavour of stout without being quite as thick.

Otherwise Holgate and Coldstream both make nice stouts but I'm not sure how readily available they are.


----------



## petesbrew

I discovered the Baltika #4 Dark a few months ago, and really enjoyed it, so the other week I grabbed #8, the Wheatbier.

Oh man, this was AWESOME!
Can't really describe wheat flavours too well, but it wasn't too out of place in the Hoegaarden Glass.


----------



## eric8

petesbrew said:


> I discovered the Baltika #4 Dark a few months ago, and really enjoyed it, so the other week I grabbed #8, the Wheatbier.
> 
> Oh man, this was AWESOME!
> Can't really describe wheat flavours too well, but it wasn't too out of place in the Hoegaarden Glass.
> View attachment 27650



Pete, that is the exact same photo a friend of mine took and sent me. and he thought it was really good a well. Must track one down.


----------



## petesbrew

eric8 said:


> Pete, that is the exact same photo a friend of mine took and sent me. and he thought it was really good a well. Must track one down.


He must've copied my pic, Eric!


----------



## Jye

Picked this up at nectar not knowing what it was, turns out its a witbier and very tasty  I only wish it came in a bigger bottle


----------



## Jye

Dead Guy Ale

I little malt sweet on the finish but otherwise a great hoppy beer... who would a thunk perle and saaz could be so tasty


----------



## gibbocore

picked up these over the weekend in the hunter from the hall of beers.


----------



## schooey

Tony said:


> Tonight i have opened the Rogue Chipotle ale.
> 
> Now being a chilli head i was both excited and apreshensive. Chilli beers seem to polorise the love it or hate it in brewers and beer lovers more than any other.
> 
> Well i love it. Its actually not as "chilli" as i expected.
> 
> Pours with the most wonderful Orange to pale amber colour, clear with a nice white head.
> 
> My initial impression of aroma was Coca cola :blink: But its not. Its a mix of sweet malt, spicy hops and smoky chilli. It smells devine. Mainly malt and cilli, the hops are fairly laid back.
> 
> Flavour is smooth amd malty, a touch of hops but mainly a spicy, smokey chilli character that mingles well with the malt. Its ballanced and very drinkable.
> 
> After a mouthfull or 2 you get a touch of heat in the throat. then at the end of the bottle is a mild warmth that fills your mouth and lingers well after.
> 
> A greeat beer, well ballanced, well crafted, Well made. A bit over priced for what you get but these things have to be ried once hey.
> 
> I will be making a batch of something similar this winter as well
> 
> cheers



On the back of your review, Tony, I tried this one tonight after a couple of days of anticipation. I have to say I was a little disappointed. I think the level of chilli is nice for a beer, not overpowering, but I couldn't get past the cloying sweetness of the malt. I think it needs some more bitterness to balance the amount of crystal in it. I'm not usually one to turn up my nose at sweet caramel malts, but this was over the top IMHO, almost cordial like in the background. I hate to admit it, but I really struggled to finish the bottle, and only for the fact that it cost $18, I probably would have tipped half a glass


----------



## bullsneck

Had a Bridge Road Brewers Harvest Ale at the LHBS tonight.

Such a fresh hop flavour. Definitely worth a go.


----------



## jlm

Trying to make some room in my beer fridge this weekend after getting carried away at nectar..... so-


From McAuslan brewing in Quebec..... Apricot Hefe. I only bought this as I thought "Well I have to at least give it a go..."
I can now say I've done that, gave half the glass to the wife and moved onto....


Their oatmeal stout. Certainly erased the memory of the previous beer. A lot better. Smooth and silky, but I've been drinking a few big stouts lately and was looking for a little more from it.


----------



## DJR

Right now having a Mountain Goat Pale Ale pulled through the Randall full of Cascade flowers

At the mountain goat brewery of course - warmup beers before going into a Qantas logoed aluminium can

mmmmm


----------



## bconnery

jlm said:


> weekend after getting carried away at nectar..... so-


I have to ban myself


----------



## Bizier

Rukh said:


> Sam Smiths Yorkshire Stingo (8%ABV and aged in oak for a year).



Hey Rukh, can you be so kind as to divulge where you picked this up?

ED: And tonight I am drinking an unexciting mix of DAB (quite fresh), JS Hop Thief & my special bitters (that have problems I need to nut out).


----------



## jlm

bconnery said:


> I have to ban myself


I know, but they have lots of new Mikkeller in there. Well not so much now.


----------



## bum

Sorry, no pic.

Redoak Organic Pale Ale - Cloudy but almost golden in colour. Almost confronting in its fruitiness, finishing almost floral/perfumy. Anyone got any idea how this one is built? If I could get a more restrained version of this fruit character into my PAs, but without the somewhat harsher floral finish, I'd be pretty stoked. Small criticisms aside I quite like this but don't know if I'd want to drink it all night.

Apologies for my limited beer vocabulary.


----------



## bconnery

bum said:


> Sorry, no pic.
> 
> Redoak Organic Pale Ale - Cloudy but almost golden in colour. Almost confronting in its fruitiness, finishing almost floral/perfumy. Anyone got any idea how this one is built? If I could get a more restrained version of this fruit character into my PAs, but without the somewhat harsher floral finish, I'd be pretty stoked. Small criticisms aside I quite like this but don't know if I'd want to drink it all night.
> 
> Apologies for my limited beer vocabulary.



I believe from memory this is more an English pale ale, so some of the fruitiness might be yeast derived, plus even if not an English yeast will mute the hop character a little. 
I think there is a little info on the bottle isn't there, just loosely described? If not, a pale ale with some UK hops, Challenger, First Gold, Goldings to name but a few and a good english ale yeast would be grand...


----------



## bum

It does talk about being an English PA and mentions that the yeast is chosen for the fruity quality (probably my words there, obviously). Nothing that gives me enough info to sort out what I want from it (especially since I haven't even made anything particularly English yet).
Thanks for the tips!


----------



## bconnery

This was a recipe I made a while back. This was my first kegged beer, so memory won't say how good it actually was, because I had beer on tap so it disappeared fairly fast 
The Green Bullet for bittering was just for using up hops. 

Aside from the recipe, have a read of the descriptions of dry and liquid English yeasts as another starting point...

First Gold (I know I mentioned hops before but I love this hop), Challenger, Goldings, Bramling Cross and Styrian Goldings are all good fruity UK type hops that will give you a great UK pale ale. 

Recipe: XPA
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English Pale Ale/Strong Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 12.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4300.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 93.89 % 
200.00 gm Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 4.37 % 
80.00 gm Crystal, Dark (Bairds) (216.7 EBC) Grain 1.75 % 
20.00 gm Green Bullet [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 26.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Northdown [8.50 %] (10 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale


----------



## MattC

Hey guys, picked this one up from the bottlo, comes from the Malt Shovel Brewery. Dont know if it has been reviewed already but anyway...

Its the Ten 20 Commemoration Ale

Comes in at 7.9% however the alcohol is very well disguised. It has excellent balance and when warmed up in the glass (pulled it out of fridge 20 min prior to drinking) it was very smooth. Will go and get another to add to my new cellar (bottom of hallway cupboard) will go with the large bottle of Chimay Grand Reserve.


----------



## BEC26

A staple . . . .Coopers Sparkling


Yum!


----------



## bulp

BEC26 said:


> A staple . . . .Coopers Sparkling
> 
> 
> Yum!



I have to agree, haven't tasted anything else quite like this drop really enjoy it especially when it warms up a tad, it was my saviour at a 60th on Sat when all that was available was warm carlton draught in jugs :icon_vomit: .


----------



## manticle

BEC26 said:


> A staple . . . .Coopers Sparkling
> 
> 
> Yum!



I picked up Michael Jackson's great beer styles book from the rook today - nice to see Cooper's stout and sparkling both got a guernsey. If only a few other well known aussie beers took a cue from coopers. In my glass currently is Schneider Aventinus Doppelbock. I have a weizen eisbock waiting.

Damn tasty.


----------



## bulp

Say hello to my little friend, i really enjoyed James Squire IPA until now, this beer is hopalicious resiny and bitter as an angry tiger and with a bite to match f..kin awesome, the brewers have really gone all out for this, i wouldn't think it would be your average drinkers cup of tea, but man this was tasty, sort of like Meantime but with a Aus/pacific kick in the junk and as chewy as a stray villager.





Followed up with some sammy's outmeal stout, silky and smooth with a touch of roasty nuts mmmmm roasty nuts. My first oatmeal stout and it won't be my last.


----------



## manticle

I picked up a Samuel's organic cider today while at the bulk buy at G & G.
Lovely apple flavour, slightly reminiscent of aspall (a favourite) beautiful pink straw colour and a weird aftertaste/finish - not unpleasant- that I put down (inexpertly) to the inclusion of malic acid.

Another bottle of Chimay White awaits. Can't fault this drop.


----------



## bulp

I just new i was an athlete, and i've got the boobs of a nursing mother


----------



## Screwtop

Brett, would like to know more re the SSOB Oatmeal Stout. Made a clone of Sammy's Old Brewery Bitter. In love with it at present, ordinary bitter 3.25ABV but more flavour and body than you can imagine, freaking awesome. Where did you get hold of the SSOB beers. Hoping it's Dans or somewhere I can access in QLD.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## winkle

Screwtop said:


> Brett, would like to know more re the SSOB Oatmeal Stout. Made a clone of Sammy's Old Brewery Bitter. In love with it at present, ordinary bitter 3.25ABV but more flavour and body than you can imagine, freaking awesome. Where did you get hold of the SSOB beers. Hoping it's Dans or somewhere I can access in QLD.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy


 Nectar had it (pretty much the whole range) last time I was there mate.


----------



## Screwtop

winkle said:


> Nectar had it (pretty much the whole range) last time I was there mate.




Frig Perry, was in town yesterday too.

Screwy


----------



## bulp

Screwtop said:


> Frig Perry, was in town yesterday too.
> 
> Screwy



Picked it up today mate from G+G, whilst grabbing my grain from the vic bulk buy, and its worth hunting for, Black as tha ace of spades with a ruby hue, i've never had a stout this smooth and creamy :icon_drool2: . Had a real hankerin for english beers of late gunna have to have a crack at one soon just picked up some Simpsons Golden promise so we'll see how we go.

You would of liked the Beast IPA from the Jamieson brewery too Screwy keep an eye out.

Cheers 
Brett


----------



## Screwtop

bulp said:


> Picked it up today mate from G+G, whilst grabbing my grain from the vic bulk buy, and its worth hunting for, Black as tha ace of spades with a ruby hue, i've never had a stout this smooth and creamy :icon_drool2: . Had a real hankerin for english beers of late gunna have to have a crack at one soon just picked up some Simpsons Golden promise so we'll see how we go.
> 
> You would of liked the Beast IPA from the Jamieson brewery too Screwy keep an eye out.
> 
> Cheers
> Brett



Will do mate thanks, let me know if you would like the SSOB Bitter clone recipe.

Mike


----------



## bulp

Screwtop said:


> Will do mate thanks, let me know if you would like the SSOB Bitter clone recipe.
> 
> Mike



P.M sent :super:


----------



## reviled

Heres all the tasting notes from my fantastic trip to QLD...

*LCreatures Pale* - Nice and hoppy, passionfruit on the nose and a hefty bitterness - A bit 'homebrewy' as my father in law says...
*James Squire Amber* - Toasted caramel on the nose, slightly thin and astringent maybe metallic taste, not very nice!
*LCreatures Bright* - Good clarity and nice balance between malt and hops, quaffable and tasty!
*Murrays Pale* - Pours bright orange with big hop aromas and chill haze, a bit out of balance with a slightly astringent hop flavour, I couldnt put my finger on what hop was used?
*Knappstein Reserve Lager* - Pours with brilliant clarity, nice restrained sauvin aroma which comes through in the flavour but not hiding the delicate malt flavours. Finishes dry and crisp. Really enjoyable! Why cant all lagers be like this.
*Barons Pale* - Slightly spicy hop aroma with toast overtones, taste is astringent toasted malt which was full on! Bottle advises to drink icy cold and as it warms up I can see why as the hop aroma completely disappeared and I was left with a completely unenjoyable beer which got sink tipped!
*Redoak Organice Pale* - Pours hazy and really fizzy, lemon and caramel on the nose, way too spritzy with a slightly sour lemon taste. Pretty average.
*Fat Yak Pale* (on tap at an irish pub) - Absolutely awesome!! Nice light fruit on the nose with hints of caramel and bready malts, awesome balance and fantastic mouthfeel! Awesome!
*LCreatures Rogers* - Nice fruity aroma with hints of toffee and the most subtle hint of chocolate. Clean taste with caramel notes and a hint of fruity hops. Nice having dark malt flavours along with fruity hops.
*Murrays Sassy Blonde* - Spicy aroma with caramel. Taste is complex, orange and toast which has been very lightly buttered, good mouthfeel which finishes crisp and dry with an orange aftertaste.
*Coopers Sparkling* - Hints of banana and bready malts on the nose, spritzy mouthfeel with a sweet malty finish.


----------



## dig




----------



## jlm

dig said:


>


Can we expect to see it in Bris anytime soon?


----------



## winkle

Screwtop said:


> Frig Perry, was in town yesterday too.
> 
> Screwy



That'll teach ya to say hello


----------



## dig

Not sure Jim. I tendered my resignation last Thursday and I really don't know what the business plans to do or how they might go about doing it.


----------



## mattcarty

had a nice session at the Kings Head last night tried the vale ale, mclaren vale brew, good drop

also enjoyed a pint of the gulf brewery humpback ale and souwester stout, not too bad.

a pint of the lobethal bierhaus ale, not a fan was a bit harsh after drinking the vale ale, would be interested to see how it goes down as a firt for the night.


----------



## brendanos

Just grabbed a couple off my phone.

Poutine (variation on a theme), with St Peter's Old Style Porter:



Treacle cake and Feral Boris:



Schneider/Brooklyner Hopfen Weisse:



Meredith goats cheese, caramelised onion, roast beetroot, rocket, roast walnuts & lemon olive oil dressing on san fransico sourdough with Cantillon Gueuze:


----------



## KHB

brendanos said:


> Just grabbed a couple off my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Meredith goats cheese, caramelised onion, roast beetroot, rocket, roast walnuts & lemon olive oil dressing on san fransico sourdough with Cantillon Gueuze:
> View attachment 28046




Mmmm looks yummy ya bastard.

Cheers


----------



## brendanos

It was ethereal!


----------



## bconnery

brendanos said:


> Meredith goats cheese, caramelised onion, roast beetroot, rocket, roast walnuts & lemon olive oil dressing on san fransico sourdough with Cantillon Gueuze:
> View attachment 28046


Mate I am absolutely stuffed and that still made me hungry. Great food, great beer...


----------



## glennheinzel

Bizier said:


> Hey Rukh, can you be so kind as to divulge where you picked this up?



The father-in-law came to visit from Pomgolia. Luckily he bought a couple of beers to help cover his board and lodging.


----------



## bum

brendanos said:


> It was ethereal!



Hmmm...looks tasty to me. Oh well, looks can be deceiving, hey?


----------



## Screwtop

brendanos said:


> Just grabbed a couple off my phone.
> 
> Poutine (variation on a theme), with St Peter's Old Style Porter:
> View attachment 28044
> 
> 
> Treacle cake and Feral Boris:
> View attachment 28045
> 
> 
> Schneider/Brooklyner Hopfen Weisse:
> View attachment 28047
> 
> 
> Meredith goats cheese, caramelised onion, roast beetroot, rocket, roast walnuts & lemon olive oil dressing on san fransico sourdough with Cantillon Gueuze:
> View attachment 28046




Remember going out to the meredith goat cheesery, goat quark or soft white works so well with beetroot and walnuts..... mmm

I'm goin right off you mate :angry:


----------



## brendanos

Yeah I tried it out there for the first time a few years ago (they only had the marinated for sampling) and have been in love with it since! Gueuze has a natural affinity with a lot of cheeses, and this one's no exception.


----------



## brendanos

Tonight - St-Ambroise Vintage Ale 2009 (9.8% Strong Ale) with fried root vegetable and mushroom salad (in soy-mustard dressing), fresh rice paper spring rolls, fried camembert, and miso. Wow!


----------



## joshuahardie

Couple of newbies


----------



## Katherine

brendanos said:


> View attachment 28060
> 
> 
> Tonight - St-Ambroise Vintage Ale 2009 (9.8% Strong Ale) with fried root vegetable and mushroom salad (in soy-mustard dressing), fresh rice paper spring rolls, fried camembert, and miso. Wow!




Like to share the restaurant Brendan?


----------



## Fourstar

Nogne O #100

1st Impression, it pours like a Dubbel. Dark and Syrupy, tan/creamy head with beautiful lacing as it dissipated. There was firm ethanol on the nose offset by a malt sweet, almost syrupy molasses aroma. Hops seemed to take a backseat @ 9deg, it did have some noticeable citrus 'C' hop aromas, very subtle. Phenolic (vanilla/Oak maybe) maybe with some rich dark crystal aromas present, raisin predominantly.

Now for the Tasting...
Well it hit the lips like sucking on a maple syrup bottle. Very chewy with a rich liquor profile and a mild carbonation. Was quite velvety/chewy. The flavour in this was huge! Liquorice, plum, raisin. In the mouth, I could hardly detect any hop character. It was heavily masked by deep rich malt and alcoholic warmth. Aftertaste was nothing but hops. Resiny and lingering, Dried out the palate probably too much as I just kept on sipping!

If you leave it for a few moments after consuming the flavours start to break down on the back of your palate, started getting rich melanoiden breadiness. Very Munich Dunkel like. All I was burping for the next few hours was a mouthful of citrusy/peppery hops. Fantastic!

If you pick one up, share it. 500ml knocked me off my feet not to mention became hard to finish @ 10%. Very rich, very enjoyable! (@ $18 it better be!) :chug: 


Beers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Muggus

I also recently had the pleasure of trying Nogne O #100
Fourstar has said pretty much all that needs to be said. Very impressive, somewhat a mismash of styles, heaps of malt and hops and undertones of fruit and spice and alcohol.



Also tried this bad boy...
Ngne Winter Ale (God Jul)
Big roasted malt flavours of dark chocolate, coffee and roasted nuts reminisant of an imperial Porter, combined with aromatic American hop citrus and pine. Thick rich body, that warms a bit on the way down (8.5%abv), with lovely undertones of dried fruit and plums. Solid, yet balanced bitterness to finish.
Slightly similar to the #100 after having them both in close sucession, but with a more roasted malt profile and slightly better balance on the body, not as "huge" I guess.


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Can't find the cable to get the pics off my phone, but I just spent the weekend in Melbourne and hit up Beer Deluxe in Fed Square on Saturday for some 2 Brothers Brown Ale from a stubby (over hopped an under malted IMO) and a Mountain Goat IPA on tap (well under hopped).

Dinnner at Longrain that night scored me a Moo Brew Hefeweizen stubby (spot on for the style IMO.) followed up by a Schofferhoffer Krystalweizen stubby (crystal clear and almost as well flavoured as the Moo Brew).

And on Sunday on our way back to the airport we stopped in at Little Creatures Drinking Hall for some White Rabbit Dark Ale on tap (under malted), Pale Ale on tap (under hopped compared to the stubby version) and Rogers on tap (great drop). Add in the plethora of nibbles available fresh from the kitchen it topped off a fantastic weekend.


----------



## Mitchell

Currently sitting in the Redoak bar in Sydney enjoying a tasting platter

Australian ale with tatiki of kangaroo loin with eshsalot and honey vinaigrette
Bitter with tempura quail with sweet soy
Organic Pale ale with steamed chicken and corriander dumpling with shitake and Ginger broth 
Belgian pale ale with braised pork belly and crushed minted peas

Chasing with a pint of IPA.


----------



## Fourstar

Muggus said:


> View attachment 28100
> 
> I also recently had the pleasure of trying Nogne O #100
> Fourstar has said pretty much all that needs to be said.



Scary, you also have the same keyboard as me! h34r:


----------



## Bizier

Mitchell said:


> Currently sitting in the Redoak bar in Sydney enjoying a tasting platter
> ...
> Chasing with a pint of IPA.



Mmmm... Redoak IPA :icon_drool2:


----------



## Mitchell

Bizier said:


> Mmmm... Redoak IPA :icon_drool2:


Yup it's bloody fantastic. Pick of the bunch. First one for me. Impressive hop aroma and a very sessional hop / malt balance. Pint #2 on it's way with a slab of pork belly.


----------



## bconnery

Rogue Dry Hopped Red. 
Lovely hop aroma. Good malt flavour backed with plenty of hops...


----------



## reviled

bconnery said:


> Rogue Dry Hopped Red.
> Lovely hop aroma. Good malt flavour backed with plenty of hops...
> 
> View attachment 28104



Whered ya get that in QLD? I searched high and low for Rogue cos I knew it was over there but couldnt find any  

Anyone over there do international mail orders?


----------



## bum

Katie said:


> Like to share the restaurant Brendan?



Yeah, I'd quite like to know how to avoid that white-arsed shit too.

Fucken salad spring rolls!


----------



## geoff_tewierik

reviled said:


> Whered ya get that in QLD?



I've got my Rogue beers from the Wine Emporium, down the Valley.

I'll have a dollar on Ben having picked his up from Nectar at West End.


----------



## brendanos

Katie said:


> Like to share the restaurant Brendan?


Ha-Lu in Mt Hawthorn. New menu up as of last week, check out "our menu" and "takeaway" here: http://halu.net.au/ I guess you would call them "modern" Japanese, but immensely good food and a lovely place to dine (also very impressive collection of Sake).

Re: #100 - loved it, favourite Nogne O beer by far!

Had one of these last night:




Mikkeller Drikkeriget Double IPA. My what a big beer!! Lacking a little in aroma but makes up for it in flavour. Seems like it should be too strong (10.1%) and overhopped, but for some reason it just works really well and melts in your mouth. Simcoe, Tomahawk, and Amarillo from memory. Sweet and juicey malt, but balanced by ludicrous hopping and ripe tropical fruit flavours. Brilliant!!!


----------



## Muggus

Finished up my Nogne O experience (well, besides the 'other' one in the cellar  ) with a nice big hearty Imperial Stout.



Picture doesn't really give a great indication of how dark this beer is, cause it's DARK! Even the head is dark, darker than some beers that could be consider dark, dark...
Plenty going on with this beer, big roasted flavours of course, and thensome! Almost liqueur-like at times with rich dark chocolate and black coffee, undertones of dark fruits and citrus add an extra dimension that many stouts lack. Finish is in itself multidimensional, linger coffee and spice and hop resin, not to mention bitterness. 
Certainly have enjoyed trying all of these big beers, particularly Imperial Stouts. Could well be my favourite style at the moment.


----------



## brettprevans

Rockfort 10 - 
Had this last night just cause i felt like it. But then again it was my only beer for the night.
must serve this about 10C or more i recon otherwise you loose some of the complex flavours. 

Most of the aroma comes from after you've got some in your mouth and you aerate it (like tasting wine). It fills your nose from the back of your mouth.

This is a hard core complex beer so be prepared to drink over 30min or so if its your first time. It will take a while for your tastebuuds to adjust to this style of beer, no hop aroma, very complex taste that needs to dissolve over your tongue in small bits for the full flavour to become apparent. for such a big beer the body is light due to the starch they use in brewing. so its not a thicxk bodied beer in the traditional sense although your mind expects it to be. 

now for the flavours. Leather. lovely leather, dried figs and caramel. a hint of deep spice. a slightly sweet dry finish. it builds up in the middle of your tongue and then laps down the sides to round of nicely. As I said it takes ages to enjoy this beer. The high alc content (11.3%) gives some character to this beer. It isnt really apparent like some high alc beers (if you know what your looking for you can pick it), but it adds to the beers complexity and balances the sweet sugars out. If you really challange your taste buds you can pick out the styrian hops flavours but only vaugely. I couldnt pin it down and had to look up which hops it used. Then after a while i could pick the hop profile.

By the end of this I had finally adjusted my taste buds and was ready for a 2nd. alas there was not one. This is definiately a must try dark belgian, but i doubt it will appeal to everyones taste buds. Also dont go comparing it to Belgian PAs. Its chalk and cheese.


----------



## bconnery

reviled said:


> Whered ya get that in QLD? I searched high and low for Rogue cos I knew it was over there but couldnt find any
> 
> Anyone over there do international mail orders?



Geoff is right, I normally get them from Nectar in West End. 
I also got a few mail order from Cloudwine, www.slowbeer.com.au, not sure about international...


----------



## Renegade

Just sitting down to my first taste of Wicked Elf's Witbier, and by gosh it's fantastic. The orange addition, as well as the coriander is hardly a subtle addition, but I don't mind that it's so pronounced. Not bad at all. 

So far, the Little Brewing Co gets 2 out of 3 from me, as mentioned elsewhere Im loving the Pale Ale at the moment. Didnt care for their crack at a Belgian strong (the Mad Abbott), to my tastes it seems a bit 'young' and could probably do with a number of months conditioning. And I'm yet to try their Pilsener.


----------



## bconnery

Poperings Hommel Bier





Strongish bitterness for a belgian. Nice fruity spicy flavour as it warms up. An interesting beer for sure. 
I did some reading after and supposedly it is a belgian IPA, but a more muted one that some of the US inspired or brewed ones.


----------



## Bizier

I just tried a St Peters (UK) IPA.

It is OK. It has a nice marmalade character (challenger?) and nice integrated esters, though I am unsure if it is a styrian goldings flavour/aroma, I get a little confused between the two.

It is a bit on the safe and mild side for me.


----------



## white.grant

Lashed out on some moo brew,

The first is the APA which has a nice citrus hop aroma but loses it on the flavour and mouthfeel. A bit undercarbed.





And cracked one of the bottles of the Vintage Imperial Stout. Awesome, even at this very early stage, a riot of flavours from vanilla, dark fruits, burn't sugar and caramelised malt, can't taste the alcohol but you sure can feel it.


----------



## Muggus

Grantw said:


> And cracked one of the bottles of the Vintage Imperial Stout. Awesome, even at this very early stage, a riot of flavours from vanilla, dark fruits, burn't sugar and caramelised malt, can't taste the alcohol but you sure can feel it.
> 
> View attachment 28354


Ouch Grant. $25 well spent?
Where'd you wind up finding that bad boy?


----------



## white.grant

Muggus said:


> Ouch Grant. $25 well spent?
> Where'd you wind up finding that bad boy?



Yes, definitely. Even SWMBO saw the light  

With the exception of Murrays, I don't think that there are any other Australian breweries attempting beers like this and it certainly compares favourably to the imported IPS I've tried recently (and they aren't cheap either).

I got it directly from Moorilla estate.


----------



## Fourstar

Rogue - Yellow Snow IPA

Thick moussy head, constant carbonation, bright yellow to gold in appearance. sweet malt on the nose with some citrus/peachy/marmalade amarillo aromas.

Sweet malt on the palate with a firm carbonation and medium mouthfeel. Finishes quite dry with some nutty malt characteristics, sweetness and a sharp bitterness. linger bitterness/hop on the palate with some maltyniess/munich like flavours. Looking at the bottle, its nothing more than Pale, Carapils and melanoiden malt. There must be a crapload of carapils for it to be this sweet, otherwise its aged poorly with some oxidation pushing forward the malt sweetness.

Very nice beer indeed. only donwside (IMO) is 100% amarillo has left it quite funny in the bitterness, not very smooth. if it was bittered with a smooth hop and finished heavily with amarillo i'd say 10/10.. currently its a 8-9/10 

pretty much a Golden Ale on roids. If golden ale was an IPA, this would be it!

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum

Heading down to Purvis over the weekend and was thinking about grabbing one of these. Your review has made that a certainty (availability pending).

Cheers


----------



## Fourstar

bum said:


> Heading down to Purvis over the weekend and was thinking about grabbing one of these. Your review has made that a certainty
> Cheers



IMO get yourself a st rogue red, american amber ale, yellow snow IPA in that order, you will be a happy man! If you want something to make SWMBOd loins moist.. get a 'Hazelnut Nectar'. im planning on trying to clone this in preperation for VICBREW :icon_drool2: Its like drinking liquid nutella/ferrero rocher.


----------



## bum

I will make mental a note. However, this is going to be my first visit to Purvis Cellars (fair slog from home) so my mental list already exceeds the budget. Probably won't get 3 beers from the same brewery but the ones I don't get now I will definitely get later. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Fourstar

bum said:


> I will make mental a note. However, this is going to be my first visit to Purvis Cellars (fair slog from home) so my mental list already exceeds the budget. Probably won't get 3 beers from the same brewery but the ones I don't get now I will definitely get later. Thanks for the tip!



I guarantee you will leave with $100+ less in your bank account. Wery easy to get carried away. look for the guys thats tall, partly bald and a deep lurch voice! he added an extra $20 onto my purchase recently by throwing me a nogne #100... decent beer mind you!


----------



## bum

I think I'll get out ok. I'll have the trouble and strife staring daggers.


----------



## bconnery

Fourstar said:


> IMO get yourself a st rogue red, american amber ale, yellow snow IPA in that order, you will be a happy man! If you want something to make SWMBOd loins moist.. get a 'Hazelnut Nectar'. im planning on trying to clone this in preperation for VICBREW :icon_drool2: Its like drinking liquid nutella/ferrero rocher.


You may know this already but Rogue have all the info on the bottle and the website for their beers. Grains used etc. 
You might struggle with the 'Free Range Coastal Water' that they all have but apart from that...

I've got a Hazelnut Brown in the keg at the moment. It wasn't a clone, I didn't try using the same hops and the grains where a bit based on what I had etc but it's definitely a hazelnut beer. I think the extract lends a slight artificial taste I'm hoping will smooth out.


----------



## Fourstar

bconnery said:


> You may know this already but Rogue have all the info on the bottle and the website for their beers. Grains used etc.
> You might struggle with the 'Free Range Coastal Water' that they all have but apart from that...



Also the PACMAN yeast. my AIPA Yellow Slow had a good layer of it in the bottom of the bottle, too bad i didnt have anything sanitised and ready to take some innoculation or else i would have built up a starter and slanted some of it. it sounds like a real verstile yeast.. would be good for a house ale yeast for American ales.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Welde No1 - German Pilsner

It was on special at the Local Duncans ..

A nice German Pilsner, loads of Hallertau and/or saaz, its citrusy as heck, but not all that spicy. Mild piulsner graininess, strongly bitter finish.

The first pilsner I have had in a while that is actually a properly bitter beer. Nice and to top it all off... on special for $35 atm.

By the way - I only just discovered it, but the Duncan's Liquor on Church st in Richmond has one of the best beer ranges that I have come across in Melbourne. Its not quite up to Purvis cellars territory, but it gives Cloudwine a good run for its money. Not a huge range of Aussie Micros.. but an impressive selection of imports with a better range of English beers than most. A fridge dedicated to ciders yet......

Here's the Beer Advocate entry for the Welde No1 - it gets a solid B. And it comes in a freaky, really really solid glass wobbly bottle with a ring pull.
http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/6844/16164





TB


----------



## bum

Well, I got out of Purvis with my finances in tact (with the help of a 10% discount form the kind gent behind the jump!) and am happy with my selections. Missed a few I really wanted to find but you can't have everything can you? Fourstar, I got the St Rogue Red and the Yellow Snow IPA (amongst others), they were out of the other two. I'll let you know what I make of them.


----------



## bum

White Shield IPA - It hasn't slapped me in the face like I want an IPA to but this is a very tasty beer none the less. I really wish I bought more than one. Aggressive yet restrained. I was expecting a darker malt character but was pleasantly surprised (not a fan of the roastier flavours). It is making the old K&B I'm following it with (Coopers Pale and Amarillo) seem positively vile.


----------



## bum

I had the St Rogue Red earlier. I haven't dry hopped any of my beers as of yet and, to my knowledge, most of the commercial beers I've been drinking aren't dry hopped either. I think I now understand what people mean when they say that it can lend a vegetal aroma and flavour. It was a good beer (I really enjoyed the firm bitteness) but I do think I might have enjoyed it more with more restrained dry hoping. But perhaps I just need to drink more dry hopped beers to appreciate it more.

But now I'm drinking a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale. This is a pretty great beer. Amazing aroma. Flavour-wise it is almost unlike any beer I've had. Am I getting mint?


----------



## ///

Us Nongs in the Illawarra have a penchant for making Ales the Real Cube Type; so I took from this inspiration a Rocks Brewing Company 1809 Pale Ale.

The great thing is I also developed, brewed and packaged this beer commercially into the Real Cube direct from the 2400l fermenter this week. Its awesome and fresh, the main object was palate length to balance the hop bitterness which has been achieved (IMHO). I got really shitty over summer for Pale Ales that were poorly hobbled UK attempts with too much crystal malt or some weak insipid types which were a badly made lager dressed in a pale ale clothing. I also took a risk on the flavour hops, a blend of Liberty and Cascade, and i think it works.

So this one has malt, hops and bitterness and I like it. And in a moment I am about to refill the glass with another wonderfully Real Cubed bend ... pics may come someday ...

Scotty


----------



## bum

Rogue Yellow Snow IPA - I'm just going to go right ahead and second everything fourstar said about this beer on the last page (if not only to save everyone from my lack of vocabulary to describe what I'm tasting). Except that I would take his one slight criticism a little further. I think the hopping schedule is kinda flawed. It is a very good beer but the bittering is very rough and although I do love Amarillo I don't feel it has the backbone to star alone when used so aggressively (which I'm pretty disappointed with because I was looking forward to something like a big JSGA). I don't mean to look like I'm down on this beer - I will get it again but it does feel like it could have been so much more. 

[EDIT: stuff]


----------



## Tony

I have just got back from a 3 week long working trip to PNG.

I was stuck in a work camp in the mountains in the center of the country, and it was a dry camp <_< 

On sunday A workmate and I left site for a couple weeks before we return.

We got into Port Morsby airport at 8:30am and went preety much strait to the bar 

first up was the Niugini Ice







It was tastelsess and a bit sweet. It just didnt have enough bitterness and wasnt dry enough to be what it wanted to be. It did have a touch of maltiness and went down well as the first beer in 3 weeks of on site misery in a 3rd world country.

Next up was SP (south pacific) Lager.






This was basicly PNG's VB. It was a bit rough around the edges but still quite drinkable.

We then relocated to the Airways Hotel in Port Morsby. A scary ride in what passes as a taxi in PNG, no meter running, no mirrors on the car, no seatbelts. We went through multiple security check points......... scary looking guards stering at us and seeing we were white, asking...... "reception or pool side?" 

We said POOL SIDE!

There were NRL Players showing up while we were there, mid 30 temps, 5 star service and $3 beers.................. we were in heaven!

we decided to try the SP Gold, a midstrength lager. Comparable to XXXX Gold which is a beer i will drink at the pub if im driving. Once again, it was just comercial swill but it was clean, crisp and had a nice body for a 3.5% beer. QUite enjoyable!






Then with lunch we tried the South Pacific Export.






Now this was the beer i enjoyed the most! It had bitterness, it had a mild hopiness. It had a character and a quenching bitter dry finnish that complimented the climate sooooooooooo well. When in PNG again the Export will be my beer of choice.

PS.......... sorry for the crappy phone pics.

cheers


----------



## RagingBull

Strangely enough saw that exact same glass of the south pacific export at St Vinnies at Mt Pritchard (Sydney South West) today (except without the beer in it) PNG sounds like an adventure!


----------



## Tony

Yeah they sell the glasses in the airport shops.

Adventure is one word you could use i supose :unsure: 

The local tribespeople stand on the road into the mine site with machete's and stare at you like you came to kill their children and the cutlary constantly goes missing from the mess hall to be turned into weapons by the local workers (over 2000 of them on site). We find all the spoon and fork heads after they are snapped off so the handle can be sharpened up to make a spear head.

No shit!

Endless rain, endless mud, endless insects, horible, sometimes rotton food, 90 hr weeks with no days off and NO ALCAHOL ON SITE!. When the sun is out it burns you to a crisp.

I lost over 4kg in 2 1/2 weeks there

But hey.......... its tough times and i need the money 

cheers


----------



## Fourstar

Lindemans Rene cuvee Kriek.

Light frothy rosy pink head, deep red/merlot in appearance. Sweet and acdic on the nose with some fruit. slight vinegar, mosty fruit with allot fo sourness.. lots of lactic sourness.

Onto the palate the lactic continues.. very tart, cherry with deep vinegar tartness on the finish. Thin mouthfeel with high carbonation. Almost like drinking liquified mega warheads. awesome. Everymothful s met with a wall of sourness with fruit taking the backseat but its still there for the ride. interesting beer indeed.

Enjoy!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Tried this on Sunday night. 

Natte from Brouwerij 't IJ. This from the website:

"Natte is what we call a double beer, similar to a Trappist beer. 
It is a red-brown colour, brewed with soft-bitter hop and 20% caramel malt."

Very much a funky beer from my tasting. Not dissimilar to Orval.
Has that horse blanket, earthy aroma. Tastes of malt, cherry type fruitiness, some bitterness.
Would say they use brettanomyces in fermentation.

I have only tried a few of these type beers and have to say I am really developing a liking to them.
Great beer for mine.

C&B
TDA


----------



## ///

Rocks Brewing 1809 Pale Ale - under Real Cube dispense. Malt, hops, malt, hops, balance, it ROCKS!

Scotty


----------



## warrenlw63

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Tried this on Sunday night.
> 
> Natte from Brouwerij 't IJ. This from the website:
> 
> "Natte is what we call a double beer, similar to a Trappist beer.
> It is a red-brown colour, brewed with soft-bitter hop and 20% caramel malt."
> 
> Very much a funky beer from my tasting. Not dissimilar to Orval.
> Has that horse blanket, earthy aroma. Tastes of malt, cherry type fruitiness, some bitterness.
> Would say they use brettanomyces in fermentation.
> 
> I have only tried a few of these type beers and have to say I am really developing a liking to them.
> Great beer for mine.
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Nice choice Arab... Sounds quite similar to a Flanders Brown Ale? Save for the bitterness.

Warren -


----------



## bulp

A couple from last night




Red Hill Brewery Hop Harvest Ale, This beer had the most intense floral aroma (slightly citrusy) straight out of the bottle that i've ever noticed in a commercial beer, The lowish carbonation was perfect for the med to thick body of this beer. It's a beautiful malty drop that was well balanced with a lovely resiny hop flavour. This was a real treat for me as i've been unlucky with a lot of micros lately (infected brews) And it was nice do taste a beer of this quality from an Australian Micro thats just on the other side of the bay. Me thinks i'll be visiting soon :icon_cheers: 




Holgate 's Hopinator, This beer was everything i'd hoped it would be, Massive hop flavour and a huge malty/caramel backbone. It was Resiny as hell and each mouthfull made me want more oohhh i love double Ipa's. Again another local brewery that'll be on the list and an awesome Australian Micro :beerbang: 


Now all that's left is to try Red Hill's Scotch Ale woo hoo


----------



## sinkas

BUlp how many Dipa's have you had, I also had the holgate one last night and it is a awful beer, poorcarbonatoin, off flavours all over the place and for a double IPAS, not much bitterness or aroma


----------



## bulp

sinkas said:


> BUlp how many Dipa's have you had, I also had the holgate one last night and it is a awful beer, poorcarbonatoin, off flavours all over the place and for a double IPAS, not much bitterness or aroma



I've had a few commercial examples Sinkas, Jamiesons being one of my fav's and i spose you'd call the Meantime ipa a double and i loved that too, I'd probably agree with you on the bitterness being not as high as it should be but the carbonation was spot on and i couldn't detect any off flavours it also had a really nice intense resiny hop aroma
I aint no beer judge but i knows what i likes and i likes'd it . Maybe the one you copped was a bit old or mistreated don't know, i'd definately like to try it off tap. :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum

bulp said:


> i spose you'd call the Meantime ipa a double



Can someone clarify this for me? I didn't try this one because when I was recommended it by someone he went on to also recommend the JS IPA but said it was more aggressive than the Meantime. In my mind that puts the Meantime pretty far outside of 2IPA territory.


----------



## bulp

bum said:


> Can someone clarify this for me? I didn't try this one because when I was recommended it by someone he went on to also recommend the JS IPA but said it was more aggressive than the Meantime. In my mind that puts the Meantime pretty far outside of 2IPA territory.



Gday Bum (there i typed it  )

I really love both beers the JS IPA imho is no where near the Meantime Ipa in maltiness nor hoppiness, don't get me wrong i really like squires ipa but the meantime is higher gravity with massive amounts of hopping, its a thick malty resiny killer english IPA. I think the squires IPA is more of a session beer . In my opinion the Meantime would be close to a Double IPA because of its gravity,body, hop levels etc etc.... Give it a try mate if you can find it, i haven't heard any bad reports from anyone here.


----------



## bum

My first Holgate Mt Macedon Ale - an absolute gusher, took over 5 minutes to stop. Not getting much from the hops but bitterness and the malt is way out of balance but obviously the beer is not as intended so I dunno if it is fair to judge based on this bottle.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

[rant] I have almost given up on tasting micro brewed beers in the bottle - mostly I wait till I can get it on tap. Or - I reserve judgment about the brewers skill till I have tried the beer on tap as well as bottled

Unfortunately - I just don't think that the small breweries in Aus are (usually) able to maintain good levels of quality consistency in their bottled product. Holgate is a perfect example for me. His beers are awesome, he doesn't make a bad one and he makes a few bloody exceptional beers. They are among my favorites... but, I have never, not once had a good bottle of Holgate beer. And I am not talking having tried two or three of these, this is over dozens of attempts. It's never as good as it should be. Yet the beer is beautiful on tap!

Goat is the same, even in Melbourne. And to be perfectly honest - its such a common theme that I have given up. Murray's Beers ... you all know how good they are. But I thought they were lousy, till someone shipped over a keg and I tried one on tap. Amazing.

I have a three strikes policy with beers - I wont call a beer irredeemably bad till I have tried it three times. Could have been a bad bottle, could have been me having a bad palate day... I figure three bad ones means its probably bad.

Now I am not saying that bottled micros are always bad - or that every micro has bottling issues. Its just that it is so very common that they do, that nowadays I don't even include bottled versions in my three count - I almost expect them to be faulty and I try to avoid them at all if possible.

Wait till you can get it on tap - and if you cant wait, reserve a little of your judgment [/rant]

Thirsty


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Thirsty Boy said:


> [rant] I have almost given up on tasting micro brewed beers in the bottle - mostly I wait till I can get it on tap. Or - I reserve judgment about the brewers skill till I have tried the beer on tap as well as bottled
> 
> Unfortunately - I just don't think that the small breweries in Aus are (usually) able to maintain good levels of quality consistency in their bottled product. Holgate is a perfect example for me. His beers are awesome, he doesn't make a bad one and he makes a few bloody exceptional beers. They are among my favorites... but, I have never, not once had a good bottle of Holgate beer. And I am not talking having tried two or three of these, this is over dozens of attempts. It's never as good as it should be. Yet the beer is beautiful on tap!
> 
> Goat is the same, even in Melbourne. And to be perfectly honest - its such a common theme that I have given up. Murray's Beers ... you all know how good they are. But I thought they were lousy, till someone shipped over a keg and I tried one on tap. Amazing.
> 
> I have a three strikes policy with beers - I wont call a beer irredeemably bad till I have tried it three times. Could have been a bad bottle, could have been me having a bad palate day... I figure three bad ones means its probably bad.
> 
> Now I am not saying that bottled micros are always bad - or that every micro has bottling issues. Its just that it is so very common that they do, that nowadays I don't even include bottled versions in my three count - I almost expect them to be faulty and I try to avoid them at all if possible.
> 
> Wait till you can get it on tap - and if you cant wait, reserve a little of your judgment [/rant]
> 
> Thirsty



Well I disagree on the recent Holgates bottled beers. I had a rep(not from Holgates) drop off a mixed 6 pack of their beers 2 weeks ago, his business is based in Woodend. I have had 2 Mt Macedons, a White Ale, Big Reg and ESB and they were all in stellar condition. Best before dates were early 2010. Now he hand carried these over so perhaps the issue is the transporting of the bottles?

C&B
TDA


----------



## Fourstar

*Samuel Smith's Old Brewery Pale Ale*

Copper/burnt orange in appearance, creamy head. Sweet, toffee like aroma with some malty nuttiness. Rather clean fermentation profile, some slight fruity esters.

Full to meduim mouthfeel with moderate carbontion. Toffee and nutty biscuit maltiness on the palate complemented with a firm bitterness. The malt profile is quite good with some sweet caramel coming through to balance. The finish is rather toasty, offset with a slight hoppy creaminess and fruit profile. The hop flavour is qutie floral. A decent beer, kept me coming back for more!

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## AussieJosh

Just got a few good internationals. Drinking the pils now! reminds me of my europe travels! beinge a coopers club member i got a free six pack with my carton of 08 vintage! I have not tasted there 09 yet but im looking forward to it!


----------



## Doogiechap

The Grandfather II Barleywine at the Bootleg Brewery. Dangerously balanced 9.1% aged in Chardonnay Oak Barrels. I'm inspired to brew something like this :icon_drool2: .


----------



## Fourstar

*Rogue - Dry hopped, St. Rogue Red.*

Deep copper to red in appearance, thick and lacy tan creamy head. Slight hop haze as per the description on the bottle. Quite 'C' hoppy aroma which has been offset with a deep crystal sweetness which takes the front seat.

High carbonation with a meduim to full mouthfeel. A high hop bitterness and a citrusy balanced hop flavour shoots through on this with a mellow nuttiness from the malt. Overall a great balance and finishes crystal sweet on the palate. A very quaffable beer. Was 10x better on tap @ the US beer spectapular. Either way its an awesesome US amber/red. i have just got to get my hands on their AAA again. It blew my mind! :icon_drool2: 

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## devo

Sam Smith nut brown ale hit the spot on Satdee night. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Muggus

Cracked open something really special that has been carefully aging away in my cellar for the past few years to rack up my 400th rate on Ratebeer.



Hahn Millenium Vintage 1999 (yeah, the labels almost gone!)
Amazing how a decidedly average beer can hold up so well after 10 years.
Body has certainly thinned out after the years, but the flavours are fantastic; tawny port complexities of dried fruits and nuttiness, hint of citrus and spice, remarkably clean overall character for such an old beer. 
Well worth the wait, and has got me wondering what a truely awesome beer is like after such a time period!


----------



## Tony

I have 10 botltes of it mate. My dad stashed a full carton of it away and dug it out a couple years back, tried one and hated it.

I have tried one and flavours compare with your description. 

Port, vineous fruity qualities, spicy and smooth.

Are they worth anything?


----------



## Fourstar

Tony said:


> Are they worth anything?



A pinch of $hit.

send em to mexico.. i'll enjoy them! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Muggus

Tony said:


> I have 10 botltes of it mate. My dad stashed a full carton of it away and dug it out a couple years back, tried one and hated it.
> 
> I have tried one and flavours compare with your description.
> 
> Port, vineous fruity qualities, spicy and smooth.
> 
> Are they worth anything?


Probably worth bugger-all now, at least in the retail sense.
I came across it originally in a local independant bottle o around 5 years ago. Went back about a year later and they still had some but were flogging it cheap because it wasn't moving, at which point I bought them out of the last 6 bottles they had left. :icon_drunk: 

None more left unfortunately. Though I gave a bottle to a mate as a birthday pressie a few years back, which he still has...might have to convince him to crack it out.


----------



## winkle

Muggus said:


> Cracked open something really special that has been carefully aging away in my cellar for the past few years to rack up my 400th rate on Ratebeer.
> 
> View attachment 29244
> 
> Hahn Millenium Vintage 1999 (yeah, the labels almost gone!)
> Amazing how a decidedly average beer can hold up so well after 10 years.
> Body has certainly thinned out after the years, but the flavours are fantastic; tawny port complexities of dried fruits and nuttiness, hint of citrus and spice, remarkably clean overall character for such an old beer.
> Well worth the wait, and has got me wondering what a truely awesome beer is like after such a time period!



Congrats on 400, don't miss the song :icon_cheers:


----------



## eric8

Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout, first one of the Smiths range I have had. Nice velvety smoothness which got better as it warmed up. Was good to have just one beer to savour over an hour.
crappy fone pic


----------



## barls

had to share this couple.
started with a couple of lambics from cantillion.
first was the Vigneronne which is quite lovely and sour but balanced with the musket grapes.




second was the Saint Lamvinus, which was just as nice but softer in taste. this was my favorite out of the two.


----------



## eric8

A couple that I had on the weekend.
Friday night was Epic Pale Ale from NZ. Boy did it have some hops going on, they say that there are 23 in total, so how you could pick them apart who knows. Not a whole lot of malt going on here, pretty much all you tatse is hops. I would think it would be more of an IPA.


----------



## eric8

Then on Saturday night I had the St Rogue Red Ale. I tried this after 4*'s description. I wouldn't be able to add to his description, except to say YUMMY!! Even swmbo loved it.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## Gulpa

eric8 said:


> A couple that I had on the weekend.
> Friday night was Epic Pale Ale from NZ. Boy did it have some hops going on, they say that there are 23 in total, so how you could pick them apart who knows. Not a whole lot of malt going on here, pretty much all you tatse is hops. I would think it would be more of an IPA.



Hi Eric,

Its been a while since I tried their Pale but I remember it being one of the hoppiest pales Ive ever had. I tried their IPA last week, seriously hoppy beer with a very smooth bitterness (id like to know how they do that)

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## white.grant

I found something new at the bottleshop this evening, a Leffe Bruin






dark and malty with raisins and all the belgian trappings. Biscuity and rich. Yum


----------



## joshuahardie

Few more.
Gawd ....Gueze is fast becoming my favourite style of beer.


----------



## eric8

Gulpa said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> Its been a while since I tried their Pale but I remember it being one of the hoppiest pales Ive ever had. I tried their IPA last week, seriously hoppy beer with a very smooth bitterness (id like to know how they do that)
> 
> cheers
> Andrew.


Gulpa,
Where did you get their IPA, would love to try that, I would think that they could be pretty similar as the pale was really quite hop driven.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Gulpa

eric8 said:


> Gulpa,
> Where did you get their IPA, would love to try that, I would think that they could be pretty similar as the pale was really quite hop driven.
> 
> :icon_cheers:



Hi Eric, 

Unfortunately it was in NZ. It was the Epic Armageddon IPA. This  page indicates you might be able to get it from Purvis cellars in Vic. Where did you get the Pale? It might be worth asking them if they can get some in ?

Cheers
Andrew.

Edit: damn, wish I was in Wello for this.


----------



## eric8

I got mine at Platinum Cellars on Concord Rd, I might ask if they can get it in. An i agree with you, I would love to go to that as well. See if you can find a cheap flight!! lol


----------



## HarryB

Barls, where in sydney did you get those Cantillon brews?

We can get the gueuze, rose de gambrinus, kriek and the unblended lambic (can't remember the name) here in newcastle ,but i haven't seen those ones.


----------



## RetsamHsam

HarryB said:


> Barls, where in sydney did you get those Cantillon brews?
> 
> We can get the gueuze, rose de gambrinus, kriek and the unblended lambic (can't remember the name) here in newcastle ,but i haven't seen those ones.



He probably got them from Belgium when he was over there...


----------



## barls

correct from the brewery itself


----------



## warra48

Just finished a Cooper's Best Extra Stout. It's from a batch I won at my golf club's beer draw. I took the crap Cascade Light I won back to the bar, and swapped it for a 6 pack of Coopers Stout. Had to pay $4 more for it, but geez, it's worth it.

I see it has a best after date of 25.01.08.

Very smooth, mellow, and delicious. Not as bitter as Sheaf or Guinness, but not sweet either. I'm looking forward to downing the other five.

I've only ever brewed one Stout in my brewing career, but I may need to revisit that.


----------



## Bizier

At the recent taphouse ale stars I noticed the difference between Coopers BES on tap (firt time) and in the bottle (consumes too many times to think about). Quite different beasts for whatever reason, but a beautiful antipodean drop.

After a stint at the Taphouse I am drinking a Barons ESB... have a fullers on hand for comparisons when I am feeling more thoughtful than thirsty, but it is a fine drop, and absolutely unmatched at the price (having sufficiently complex hops, esters and malt).


----------



## Fourstar

*Greene King IPA

*Brilliant clarity, caramel white head which dissipates to light foam. Sweet toffee on the nose, light maltiness with some fruity esters present and a light spicy hop aroma. Light, thin watery body with a moderate carbonation. bitterness is firm and slightly spicy/earthy. Some lingering citrus notes. base Malt flavour takes a back seat and seems quite sweet, almost golden syrup like. If this is all malt i'd be interested to know the crystal used to get this sweetness. 'primary school fete toffee like'.

Finish is quite bitter with a creaminess at the abck of the palate, some of that lingering light toffee sweetness is present in the aftertaste. For an IPA come standard/ordinary bitter the balace is very much hop forward with a thin malt body lacking some backbone.

Overall, a thirst quenching beer. Would be decent on a hot summers day watchin the cricket!

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## sinkas

Fourstar said:


> *Greene King IPA
> 
> *Brilliant clarity, caramel white head which dissipates to light foam. Sweet toffee on the nose, light maltiness with some fruity esters present and a light spicy hop aroma. Light, thin watery body with a moderate carbonation. bitterness is firm and slightly spicy/earthy. Some lingering citrus notes. base Malt flavour takes a back seat and seems quite sweet, almost golden syrup like. If this is all malt i'd be interested to know the crystal used to get this sweetness. 'primary school fete toffee like'.
> 
> Finish is quite bitter with a creaminess at the abck of the palate, some of that lingering light toffee sweetness is present in the aftertaste. For an IPA come standard/ordinary bitter the balace is very much hop forward with a thin malt body lacking some backbone.
> 
> Overall, a thirst quenching beer. Would be decent on a hot summers day watchin the cricket!
> 
> Cheers! :icon_cheers:




hops and greene king IPA should not be in the same sentance


----------



## Muggus

Fourstar said:


> *Greene King IPA
> 
> *Brilliant clarity, caramel white head which dissipates to light foam. Sweet toffee on the nose, light maltiness with some fruity esters present and a light spicy hop aroma. Light, thin watery body with a moderate carbonation. bitterness is firm and slightly spicy/earthy. Some lingering citrus notes. base Malt flavour takes a back seat and seems quite sweet, almost golden syrup like. If this is all malt i'd be interested to know the crystal used to get this sweetness. 'primary school fete toffee like'.
> 
> Finish is quite bitter with a creaminess at the abck of the palate, some of that lingering light toffee sweetness is present in the aftertaste. For an IPA come standard/ordinary bitter the balace is very much hop forward with a thin malt body lacking some backbone.
> 
> Overall, a thirst quenching beer. Would be decent on a hot summers day watchin the cricket!
> 
> Cheers! :icon_cheers:


After trying this beer from the cask in the UK, the bottled version pales in comparison.

Bit confused about it being called an IPA, quite watery as you said, but damn they pack some flavour into it!...considering it's a 'mid-strength' beer.


----------



## Fourstar

sinkas said:


> hops and greene king IPA should not be in the same sentance



By 'hop forward' i mean bitter as the malt presence in the finish was non existant(minus the sweet toffee). The hop aroma and flavour was negligible, those notes are probabaly just my imagination!


----------



## Fourstar

*Marston's - Pedigree*

Bright Amber with a fluffy cloud like head, Aroma is sweet malt, some nuttiness lingers and some fruity esters. Hops are non existant on the nose and Im getting some tin/metallic aromas, damn rusty bottle caps! 

Carbonation is moderate with a malty chewy palate. malt is somewhat sweet, nutty and has a light munich like breadcrust/biscuit flavour. Hop flavours are low to non existant, slightly floral and/or spicy. Finish is malty sweet and chewy. Hop bitterness is firm and finishes sharp, either from carbonation and or water profile.

A decent beer overall. Just wish i didnt get taht metallic note, it seems every 2nd beer i get from the Uk has a rusty lip on the bottle from rusted bottle caps!

Cheers!


----------



## clean brewer

Do all you guys keep all the empty bottles of these brews to keep as a reminder/display/whatever???

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## glennheinzel

clean brewer said:


> Do all you guys keep all the empty bottles of these brews to keep as a reminder/display/whatever???
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



I do. (where's the anorak emoticon?) 

I dread the day that we move house and I'm going to have to cull all but a handful of the more interesting bottles. No doubt I'll be checking here to see if anyone wants the empties.


----------



## Fourstar

clean brewer said:


> Do all you guys keep all the empty bottles of these brews to keep as a reminder/display/whatever???


No anymore, see below



Rukh said:


> I do. (where's the anorak emoticon?)
> I dread the day that we move house and I'm going to have to cull all but a handful of the more interesting bottles. No doubt I'll be checking here to see if anyone wants the empties.



The windowsill of my old palce int eh loungeroom has like 30 assorted bottles myself and SWMBO'd enjoyed the view of. when we moved we boxed them all up expecting a place ot put them.. my housemates didnt want a bar of it. we selected5-10 of our favourites to display whcih lasted 3 months until they wanted 'more space'. Suffice to say, they all met their maker at Visy recycling <_<


----------



## Muggus

Fourstar said:


> No anymore, see below
> 
> The windowsill of my old palce int eh loungeroom has like 30 assorted bottles myself and SWMBO'd enjoyed the view of. when we moved we boxed them all up expecting a place ot put them.. my housemates didnt want a bar of it. we selected5-10 of our favourites to display whcih lasted 3 months until they wanted 'more space'. Suffice to say, they all met their maker at Visy recycling <_<


Sounds all too familiar.

I've got 4 bookshelves which are now chockers, and have proceeded to move onto a table in the lounge room for the more recent tastings. 
I think I might just give it up...soon


----------



## Bizier

I am about to drink my last bottle of Barons ESB left over from last weekend's case.

I thought I would put it here quickly because I think for a beer at the $40 per case range, there is absolutely nothing that comes close. I have heckled poor Richard hair-splittingly small issues, but it is the only beer I by more than two of at a time.


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Picked up a number of beers in the last couple of days I'd heard about but not seen before can't wait until my smell/taste returns when I shake this cold to give them a crack. Also there's the couple of beers I picked up in the Hunter last month.






Also just realised there's a bunch of pics on my camera of beers I've had but not posted up, time to edit and upload them I suppose 

Cheers,

GT


----------



## Gulpa

Bizier said:


> I am about to drink my last bottle of Barons ESB left over from last weekend's case.
> 
> I thought I would put it here quickly because I think for a beer at the $40 per case range, there is absolutely nothing that comes close. I have heckled poor Richard hair-splittingly small issues, but it is the only beer I by more than two of at a time.



I agree Dan. Very good beer for the price. I find it hard to go past when Im after a 6-pack. :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum

I've been looking at but not really bothering to try St Arnou's Pale Ale for a while now. I haven't really seen it mentioned here and so I was somewhat reticent to give it a go unrecommended. Turns out I've tried every pale ale they sell so I decided to give it a go.

I now know why it doesn't get much of a mention. I opened the bottle and before I even poured it it smelled like a lightly hopped lager or a mega-brewery version of a pilsner. Turns out that's how it tastes too. Awful. I wish my camera was working so I could show you guys the colour too - it is lighter in colour than Cascade Light. Not exaggerating. I want to punch this beer.


----------



## Muggus

bum said:


> I've been looking at but not really bothering to try St Arnou's Pale Ale for a while now. I haven't really seen it mentioned here and so I was somewhat reticent to give it a go unrecommended. Turns out I've tried every pale ale they sell so I decided to give it a go.
> 
> I now know why it doesn't get much of a mention. I opened the bottle and before I even poured it it smelled like a lightly hopped lager or a mega-brewery version of a pilsner. Turns out that's how it tastes too. Awful. I wish my camera was working so I could show you guys the colour too - it is lighter in colour than Cascade Light. Not exaggerating. I want to punch this beer.


I recall first trying this beer for the first time a good number of years ago on tap. It was actually really nice back then when it was a "tap only" beer, not to mention quite allusive. Gone downhill ever since they turned to bottles...the tap beer is even disappointing now!


----------



## barls

ok first off a pic of the lovely swmbo at murays with a dark knight and a whale ale




both were good the dark knight was so smooth.
secondly just cracked this one as a warm up for tomorrow




its not bad but is only a average bruin from belgium. we did bring back better ones but ill save them for later.
ill post some pics of tomorrow after the fact if i can


----------



## bconnery

Hanssens Artisanaal Oude Kriek
Great funky aroma. 
Initial very slight sweetness before the sourness comes through. 
Perhaps not quite as intense as the Cantillon Kriek but I think perhaps a better balanced beer in some ways. 
Very enjoyable.


----------



## ///

We have a handpull ... so I ran some Scharers lager thru it... GRRR ... GRRRR


----------



## Bizier

Two beers for the night that I had not tried.






I was quite happy with this, balanced and quite strong in the bretty aroma and tastes. It left me wanting more and sniffing my glass, and I would love to brew a geuze that provoked that reaction in a drinker. 






I gather from the GER that this is a colaboration between Garrett Oliver and Schneider... An imperial hefe? I can taste and smell loads of pineapple that I could only attribute to some funky yeast or some US hops that Mr Oliver flew over personally. And given the name, I assume the latter. It is one of the most well hidden 8+% alcohol beers I have had to date. It is delicious, mysterious, supremely balanced and drinkable. I want more.


----------



## eric8

Was in Canbeera over the weekend and managed to go the Wig and Pen, have to say i was very impressed with their beers. I had the Brewers IPA which was fantastic, great hoppy IPA, very VERY drinkable and then an RIS, woaah, was velvety smooth and very tasty, I only had half and started feeling it about a third the way through.

Was able to get to Plonk as well and picked up these.
Flying Dog Double Pale Ale. Didn't read the label before buying and didn't realise it was 11.5% and 85 IBU  . Have to say that it didn't taste like it was an 11.5% beer, no real alcohol warmth, must have been muted by all those hops, but the taste of the hops was great, and I would say that they where muted by the alcohol. 



I also picked these up. The Unibroue will be left for some time. The rogue might get drunk on my b'day, or maybe not


----------



## Scruffy

Wooah!!

So that's how you brew beer...

I'll get my coat...


----------



## Bribie G

On opening, a definite hop presence, which I now recognise to be POR or Superpride family. Smooth fairly delicate flavour with none of the 'wet dog / mousecage' twang you often get from XXXX. None of the harsh metallic twang of VB. Some nice malt going on here. The 'afterburp' is also nicely malty. On warming slightly none of the 'wheelie bin landfill' twang of Tooheys Extra Dry. 

After a few swigs a pleasant bitterness building up on the back of the tongue. Really nothing objectionable here ... a good session lawnmowing Australian Standard Lager. I remain a quiet fan of Melbourne Bitter. :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bizier

BribieG said:


> I remain a quiet fan of Melbourne Bitter. :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:



Come on... you need a lesson in quietness BribieG :lol: .


----------



## Stuster

eric8 said:


> Flying Dog Double Pale Ale. Didn't read the label before buying and didn't realise it was 11.5% and 85 IBU  . Have to say that it didn't taste like it was an 11.5% beer, no real alcohol warmth, must have been muted by all those hops, but the taste of the hops was great, and I would say that they where muted by the alcohol.



I picked this up from Platinum Cellars last month. Very nice stuff. Really smooth as you say and the alcohol was very well hidden. Great hops though. Not IIPA knock your socks off level but really gave me my hop fix after I'd been brewing mostly malt focussed beers for a bit. Inspired me to knock up a really hoppy APA and then an American IPA.

You should also try their Imperial Porter. :icon_drunk:


----------



## schooey

Stuster said:


> You should also try their Imperial Porter. :icon_drunk:




Oh yeah! I love the Flying Dog Gonzo, it's awesome...


----------



## RdeVjun

Bizier said:


> Come on... you need a lesson in quietness BribieG :lol: .


Considering the local context (i.e. regional QLD), I'm another quiet fan. If there's nothing but megaswill available (often the case), it is first cab. Often MB is the closest thing we have around here to a half- decent beer, particularly considering that all of largely- undrinkable place- getters are ubiquitous, and with undesirable characteristics BribieG describes so aptly!

Oh, and shhh!!... its a quiet beer! 
Edit: Apologies to Jimoen, his is the 'quiet beer'.


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Found a Lindemans Framboise and had to have a go of it.

Delightful beer, poured ruby red with pink head, smelled awesome, tasted even better.






So glad I had it after the Barking Flamingo (what a disappointment that was).


----------



## eric8

Stuster said:


> I picked this up from Platinum Cellars last month. Very nice stuff. Really smooth as you say and the alcohol was very well hidden. Great hops though. Not IIPA knock your socks off level but really gave me my hop fix after I'd been brewing mostly malt focussed beers for a bit. Inspired me to knock up a really hoppy APA and then an American IPA.
> 
> You should also try their Imperial Porter. :icon_drunk:


Definitely had a good hop presence to it, I had to drink Squires IPA after this, not any where near this one, and it left me not liking the Squires. I think they may have changed the hops in their IPA.

I think a trip to Platinum will have to be on the cards some time soon :icon_cheers:


----------



## barls

celebrating my bday with some belgians.
started off with a la trap blonde no pic though.
now on a gent triple.




we will see what happens with the rest of the night.


----------



## jlm

Stuster said:


> gave me my hop fix after I'd been brewing mostly malt focussed beers for a bit. Inspired me to knock up a really hoppy APA and then an American IPA.


Went through the same thing recently after having one of these....................


----------



## Bizier

I had a White Rabbit dark this evening... no photo, sorry. A very nice drinkable beer, a little safe, but with enough character in all areas to make it worth it.


----------



## bulp

Todays Haul, i was wrapped to finally find a great bottleshop in Geelong "The Wine Merchant" on Pako Awesome range of ecclectic beers Cantillion Gueze Ozzie Micros English Bitters and Dopplebocks not to mention cheap glassware. They had Westmalle, Erdinger, Trappist Rochefort, SchofferHoffer glasses for $5 each awesome . Here's what i took home today




Let me start with the Dopplebock ooohhhh baby lots of dark fruits bready and melanoiden rich with a sneaky alcohol that just pops up and punches you in the back of the head really enjoyed this one, reminds me why we brew.




Taddy porter , Mild, coffee little chocolatey and Roasty but smooth went down a treat, beer is good and wants us to be happy.


----------



## O'Henry

bum said:


> I've been looking at but not really bothering to try St Arnou's Pale Ale for a while now. I haven't really seen it mentioned here and so I was somewhat reticent to give it a go unrecommended. Turns out I've tried every pale ale they sell so I decided to give it a go.
> 
> I now know why it doesn't get much of a mention. I opened the bottle and before I even poured it it smelled like a lightly hopped lager or a mega-brewery version of a pilsner. Turns out that's how it tastes too. Awful. I wish my camera was working so I could show you guys the colour too - it is lighter in colour than Cascade Light. Not exaggerating. I want to punch this beer.



I remember having this on tap in Sydney about 4 years ago and really enjoying. Then it disappeared for a while and returned in the bottle. Needless to say, it is not the same.


----------



## daemon

Well this was certainly the highlight of my Monday and the first Flanders Red style I've tried. The aroma is very vinegar like but the taste is divine. There's a fair amount of sweetness to it combined with the sour tastes and a very port like after-taste.


----------



## Ross

Drank this one for Franko last night - An 8%+ bastardised scotch ale full of hops - :icon_drool2: 




Cheers Ross


----------



## Ross

....& knocked off this little collection during mash-in at our last brew day at the Olde Saratoga Brewery






Cheers Ross


----------



## Franko

Ross said:


> Drank this one for Franko last night - An 8%+ bastardised scotch ale full of hops - :icon_drool2:
> 
> View attachment 30372
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross



Go you good thing :lol: 

Great to see your having a good time mate

beers
Franko


----------



## Fourstar

Ross said:


> Drank this one for Franko last night - An 8%+ bastardised scotch ale full of hops - :icon_drool2:
> 
> View attachment 30372
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross




Ross mate, you need to 'mule' one back for me! :lol: 

I'm sure my red rocket clone didn't even come close to your description (was a decent beer, just nothing like a good caramelized scotch ale on a high from US hops) more like an amber on crack.

Cheers!


----------



## Effect

Crackenback pale ale...

Chinook for bittering, amarillo and cascade for flavour. Has a sweet caramal/toffee with a slight pineapple aroma, slight citrus taste with a good caramel finish. Overall a nice beer, but I wouldn't buy a 6 pack again if there are other options...

Cheers
Phil


----------



## brettprevans

went down to the local bottlo to check it out (just moved). to my suprise it actually has a bloody good range of beers. some good imports and microbrews. stoked. picked up few bottles of Ten20 Commemorative Ale as it was marked down from $11 to $7 per bottle. laughing. its an ok beer. 7.9%alc and 69IBU balanced very well. some nice barley wine-esk characteristics. good dark copper colour. not bad at all. it did remind me afterwards of a Muntons Old Smuggler Ale thats been put on sterriouds. but not a bad beer.

no photos alas. took some with my phone, but later found my phone on the drive way where it must have fallen out of my pocket and I had run over it with the car. apparently a few time times by the look of it. so no pics. none of my fantastic curry that i made either that went rather well with the Ten20


----------



## Katherine

citymorgue2 said:


> ??? spam?




Whats in the can... ?


----------



## eric8

BLAAHHH dam spam, this should help.

I had this on Fathers day, bought it for myself. Another big alcohol hoppy one from the Flying Dog mob. I think this was up around 7% and 60 IBU's. Just like their Double PA, there was not a whole lot of alcohol warmth in it, well disguised by the hops no doubt. Great clean taste and nice up front bitterness from the hops that lingered nicely. I drank it with a spicey pizza and it certainly combined well.


----------



## joshuahardie

A few more from the last week or so

Unibroue Quelque Chose. 

Drank this both cold and hot. Cold is was sryupy, thick, with huge cherry aroma and flavour.
Heated hot to 70 degrees it developed a head, smelt of cherry and cinnamon, but did not tastes so great. It was like the alcohol was vapourising off it, and it gave off some pungent aromas. Once it cooled down to about 40 degrees it was great. more like a very rich cherry tea.

I would have this again, but would not bother heating it.


----------



## joshuahardie

Couple of greats from Hunter Beer Co

The Cranky Pants IPA was a big beer at 7.5% It was richly malty and had a big bitterness to match the malt. there was a noticeable alcohol warming effect. It was missing the large hop aroma that seems to be present on most IPA's and 2IPA's Made this beer seem alot more English in its approach.

The Russian Imperial Stout was also great. Immensely drinkable. Alot of RIS's are so heavy that 150mls tires out the palate. This was a tad more restrained in all areas, but made for a thoroughly enjoyable drink from top to bottom of the bottle.


----------



## joshuahardie

Matilda Bay Barking Flamingo. Despite the criticism that some have given this beer, I thought it was very enjoyable. Seems to be based around the sort of fruit beers that are being made on this forum. Light coloured and flavoured ale, low hopping and a moderate serve of raspberries. I think the combination really works. Poured with no lasting head. It was crisp and light, and the fruit flavour was evident on the nose and the palate. Does not stand up to some of the great Belgian fruit lambics that are out there, but still enjoyable nevertheless.

Murrays Anniversay Ale 1. 2006 version. Could possibly be the best Australian beer I have ever tasted. The oak and the red wine notes of this beer are really shining through. So very complex it is hard for me to describe. It just rolls in the mouth, and is so utterly delicious, I hated having to share it. Would love to know what others think about it, cause I can't imagine it could get any better than this.


----------



## eric8

What is that book you have Joshua? Is that the one that you have in lots of your pics?
By the way, we seem to have "found" the same glassware.


----------



## BitterBulldog

eric8 said:


> BLAAHHH dam spam, this should help.
> 
> I had this on Fathers day, bought it for myself. Another big alcohol hoppy one from the Flying Dog mob. I think this was up around 7% and 60 IBU's. Just like their Double PA, there was not a whole lot of alcohol warmth in it, well disguised by the hops no doubt. Great clean taste and nice up front bitterness from the hops that lingered nicely. I drank it with a spicey pizza and it certainly combined well.
> View attachment 30605



I grabbed a 6er of these last week (there was no price) - i figured they were gonna cost me $35 - they were about $50!


----------



## joshuahardie

the book is Michael Jackson's Great Beer Guide Amazon Linky

Nah the glass is not a 'found' one
It is just a $1.50 stock tumbler from Ikea. No branding on it at all.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## eric8

BitterBulldog said:


> I grabbed a 6er of these last week (there was no price) - i figured they were gonna cost me $35 - they were about $50!


You better savour them Bulldog, or better yet invite me over for a couple!! lol



joshuahardie said:


> the book is Michael Jackson's Great Beer Guide Amazon Linky
> 
> Nah the glass is not a 'found' one
> It is just a $1.50 stock tumbler from Ikea. No branding on it at all.
> :icon_cheers:


thanks for the link. Well the Grolsch and the Murrays are the same, the tumbler looks like a Hoegardden glass


----------



## bconnery

Couple of very nice APAs to start the birthday drinks...

Flying Dog. Classic APA. Big hop nose with nice malt underneath a big hop flavour. 



Epic Pale Ale. Can't say as I can taste all 23 hops but it's a veru nice hop driven beer all the same. Definitely has the malt hidden a bit more than the flying dog...


----------



## bconnery

Rogue Black Soba Ale - with roasted soba and some dark malts, and of course free range coastal water 

Another interesting beer from Rogue. I get a slight roasted nuttiness under a smooth malty beer.


----------



## Pennywise

Icon 2IPA, bloody big beer






Not sure what hops they use, prolly quite a few different ones, but I get alot of resiny Chinook, 12 hours later I can still taste it :icon_drool2:


----------



## hefevice

My afternoon in Genova (Italy) so far....














Looks like there is a rapidly developing beer scene here. Looking forward to next year when I move here (the only downside being that will no longer be able to brew - but then, I won't need to!).


----------



## hefevice

Ross said:


> ....& knocked off this little collection during mash-in at our last brew day at the Olde Saratoga Brewery
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross



You bastard, I hate you!

You had better get some of that stuff into the shop before the end of the year!


----------



## hayden

just found myself a very old bottle of forst kronen speciale (i believe its an italian beer) and its rather nice light malt clear yellow pour. and get a little corn aroma and taste through it. am enjoying it now


----------



## devo

One of the Sierra Nevada Anniversary Ale's I managed to bring back from the US.


----------



## warrenlw63

devo said:


> One of the Sierra Nevada Anniversary Ale's I managed to bring back from the US.
> 
> View attachment 30855



Showing well in the PhAT too old boy. :icon_cheers: 

Warren -


----------



## Fourstar

A couple of beers from by trip to Vietnam, actually the 1st one, its from singapore (leg home). Archipelago Travellers Wheat. The text on the menu says: "A wheat beer with Asian flavours. Assam and Ginger, Lemongrass and Chinese Orange Peel in an exotic blend to seduce your tastebuds!"

Was rather tasty. Was like a run of the mill Witbier with some little tweaks here and there making to something really special. I think the lemongrass was the winner in this one. As for the Assam (Tamarind) I have no idea where that came into play as it was non detectable to me. Maybe it lent a slight sourness, either way it sure as hell wet the tastebuds!



the following is the best glass of Bia Hoi - Ha Noi from (you guessed it) Hanoi! Sooo soo tasty!



Finally a beer from the micro that i managed to partake in a brewing session at called Louisiane Brewhouse. This is their Witbier, direct from the holding tank! Noiiice!



Cheers!


----------



## AussieJosh

My girlfriend took me to the Belgian Beer Cafe for lunch and drinks for my birthday! Not cheap! But some good beers!
some pics of a few of my Birthday drinks!














click smaller images to enlarge.


----------



## andreic

Had a recent work trip to Belgium. Stayed near Brussels. Didn't really get much of a chance to do too much tourist stuff apart from a visit to Mechelen (home of Gouden Caralus brewery). There was a reasonable choice of interesting beers at my hotel. Love the way you have a different glass for each one.

Anyway, on the way home I picked up a six pack of Westmalle dubbel/tripel with the glass. Drinking the Dubbel now.... nice!

I'm not supposed to travel for internal meetings and my customer is local... so I'm not sure I'll be back for work anytime soon, but I'll do my best to manufacture a work meeting in Belgium to re-visit!

Andrei


----------



## reviled

Gulpa said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> Its been a while since I tried their Pale but I remember it being one of the hoppiest pales Ive ever had. I tried their IPA last week, seriously hoppy beer with a very smooth bitterness (id like to know how they do that)
> 
> cheers
> Andrew.



Good to see Epic is making its way across the ditch! Armageddon IPA was devine! Picked up a gold medal at Beervana as well :icon_drool2: 

That smooth bitterness comes from an abundance of hops, but with a good malt backbone to hold them up... Yum!! :icon_drool2:


----------



## eric8

reviled said:


> Good to see Epic is making its way across the ditch! Armageddon IPA was devine! Picked up a gold medal at Beervana as well :icon_drool2:
> 
> That smooth bitterness comes from an abundance of hops, but with a good malt backbone to hold them up... Yum!! :icon_drool2:


Rev, I had a friend go to NZ a few weeks ago and he said that the places he went to hadn't heard of Epic, I said WTF?? Shame the IPA didn't get over here and my mate couldn't find it, oh well maybe next year.

By the way I had this on Monday night for my b'day. Rogue Morimoto Imperial Pilsener.
Was certainly hoppy but didn't seem like it was the 74 IBU they stated, must have been the 8.8%abv, which again didn't seem liker it, so it was a very good blend of both. From memory they used Sterling hops, not as enjoyable as Saaz imo, but hey that's me.


----------



## Gulpa

reviled said:


> Good to see Epic is making its way across the ditch! Armageddon IPA was devine! Picked up a gold medal at Beervana as well :icon_drool2:
> 
> That smooth bitterness comes from an abundance of hops, but with a good malt backbone to hold them up... Yum!! :icon_drool2:



I sent a work collegue off to Beervana to check it out. He did a vertical of the Armageddon. Apparently there was a keg or so that the put on the ferry and left there for a time to simulate a traditional IPA sea voyage. Said it was absolutely awesome.



eric8 said:


> Rev, I had a friend go to NZ a few weeks ago and he said that the places he went to hadn't heard of Epic, I said WTF?? Shame the IPA didn't get over here and my mate couldn't find it, oh well maybe next year.



Hi Eric,

Im back in NZ next week. I hope its still on tap at the Malthouse :icon_cheers: . They had it at the supermarket last time I was there. If I can still find it I will bring a bottle back. Happy to share if you are up for it.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## eric8

Gulpa said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> Im back in NZ next week. I hope its still on tap at the Malthouse :icon_cheers: . They had it at the supermarket last time I was there. If I can still find it I will bring a bottle back. Happy to share if you are up for it.
> 
> cheers
> Andrew.


Andrew, I would be more than happy to share and would be more than happy to sling you a few bucks for a couple of bottles as well. :super:


----------



## reviled

Yeh sadly there are still alot of places in NZ that havnt heard of or care about craft beer, Epic is not at all supermarkets or outlets but it is at a decent amount and growing!

And yes  At beervana Luke filled a couple of casks with Armageddon IPA, and put em on the interislander ferry for a couple of weeks, and only served them at beervana, which I was unable to make it to <_< 

Was chatting to him about Armageddon - as he judged an American IPA comp which I came 1st in  , and he was saying that you really have to be prepared to put your nuts on the line, at $50k a batch you better hope people will buy it!!!


----------



## jayse

From last weekend, 200g of galaxy in the big glass some maiden ale poured though it in the pint.


----------



## matti

yum..toasty 

Matti


----------



## Thunderlips

joshuahardie said:


> Nah the glass is not a 'found' one
> It is just a $1.50 stock tumbler from Ikea. No branding on it at all.


$1.50!

Just goes to show how much difference a label can make.
The Hoegaarden version goes for around 15 bucks.


----------



## Cocko

matti said:


> View attachment 30974
> 
> yum..toasty
> 
> Matti



An awesome example of a Dunkel.. :icon_drool2: 

Hope you enjoyed it! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Effect

jayse said:


> From last weekend, 200g of galaxy in the big glass some maiden ale poured though it in the pint.



insane...

why haven't I gotten to brew boys yet???


----------



## Fourstar

Guinness 250

Roasty, sweet toffee and acrid on the nose, Ruby to black in apperance, some slight phenoilc or alcohol notes coming through. big fluffy head dropped to whispy foam. Moderate mouthfeel with medium carbonation. Roasty bittersweet malt with some acrid malt falvours. Sone warming alcohol in the finish. Some sweetness lingers but mostly dominated by burnt huskiness.. A rather decent beer. I was expecting Guinness Draught on crack but it tastes like the export i had when i was in singapore. Kinda like Southwark Old Stout, just less ballsy.

Cheers!


----------



## Snowdog

Just a Little Creatures Pale....


----------



## manticle

Boddington's pub ale. 

Recently got a few different beers: Westmalle trippel (tried before, enjoyed but the dubbel is my fave of all time)
Rochefort 10 (lovely beer but seems to have just a touch too much spice. I know they use coriander and maybe it doesn't need it. Maybe not the best beer to have as a finisher at 1 am though)
Belhaven wee heavy: rich and malty
Samuel Smith's nut brown ale and oatmeal stout. I'm not sure what it is but besides their organic cider, I always find myself wanting a touch more of something from SS beers. Good beers but not outstanding.
Greene king Suffolk strong vintage strong: Very much enjoyed this one.


----------



## kabooby

Just finished my bottle of Mikkeller USAlive tonight. No photos im to lazy.

It's a Belgian strong ale with heaps of American hops. 8% abv.

It also has brettanomyces in it which is hardly coming through.

So if anyone else has this beer and wants a bit of brett character I would leave it for a bit longer.

Still a fantastic beer though. It just means I need to try and find another bottle

Kabooby


----------



## fraser_john

Found this Sierra Nevada Estate 2009 Brewers Harvest Ale in a beer store just outside Columbus Ohio on Saturday. Lovely beer with very subtle hop flavour and aroma, great balance.


----------



## andreic

I just couldn't make it to the pub for 17:59 to toast Arthur. I had to settle with a few of the nitro cans and a special glass from the off-license.






To Arthur!


----------



## bum

Renaissance MPA Imperial IPA - Man, do I like this beer! Firm but smooth bitterness up front. Warm alcohol notes at the end. And then the bitterness really kicks in - keeps working on you for ages. I'm really enjoying it but even now I can see it's the kind of beer I could only have occasionally or it'd ruin more sensibly hopped brews. Nice stuff.


----------



## hoohaaman

fraser_john said:


> Found this Sierra Nevada Estate 2009 Brewers Harvest Ale in a beer store just outside Columbus Ohio on Saturday. Lovely beer with very subtle hop flavour and aroma, great balance.



Now I'm excited


----------



## O'Henry

Rouges XS: Imperial Indian Pale Ale
A whiff of the cap on opening is enough to get the hop juices flowing. Heads dies quickly but left with a thin layer . Golden orange/copper. Smells peachy, with slight alcohol, herbal. Tastes of =sStonefruit and yeast. Malt and hops dominate throughout. Thats all I got. No pic, cause I have no camera...


----------



## O'Henry

Brew Dog Tokyo (12%)
Smells like soy sauce and vegemite. Almost no head, with no lacing. Can't even see theough it at the bottom of the wine glass... Taste: smoked wood and dark roasted malt. The light carbonation was awesome for everything that was going on. The half hour out of the fridge was great. Got better as the glass went on. Great beer, wish we could have the Tokyo* (18%).


----------



## O'Henry

Sod a dog if I can remember the trois pistoles now but thank god we got a 4 pack of them... Will post more when we drink the next.


----------



## fraser_john

Unibroue 17 plus a box of cigars I am bringing back


----------



## Bizier

Just finished a Lord Nelson Old Admiral and cracked a Maresdous 8, which I have never tried... not bad.


----------



## Bribie G

Samichlaus, strongest bottom fermented lager in the World thanks to Rosscoe who brought me one from NY. Brewed once a year, this one is 2 years old and tastes like a mixture of Scotch, Brandivino and chocolate. Talk about bloody complex. Whooo big sherry rush appening. :icon_drunk: 

I figured it was worth walking down to the Passage to take the photo. The BBQ table was complaining "Where's the usual Melbourne Bitter?"


----------



## manticle

Sounds lovely. I'm trying to drink a blue tongue ginger beer.

Goddamn awful stuff. I bought a few different beers up the road - most of which I'm familiar with - sambor brok, zywiec, shofferhoffer etc but thought I'd try a couple of ginger beers and compare. First was a stones - was ok, no rush for a second unless it's summer and I have a bottle of rum.

The blue tongue says alcoholic ginger beer but first taste revealed very little ginger. I look on the back label and discover the following:

"Blutongue Ginger Beer is a unique, ginger infused lager".

Well to me it just tastes like a slightly twangy sheizencrock.

Would not buy again (nor voluntarily drink again).


----------



## Katherine

manticle said:


> Sounds lovely. I'm trying to drink a blue tongue ginger beer.
> 
> Goddamn awful stuff. I bought a few different beers up the road - most of which I'm familiar with - sambor brok, zywiec, shofferhoffer etc but thought I'd try a couple of ginger beers and compare. First was a stones - was ok, no rush for a second unless it's summer and I have a bottle of rum.
> 
> The blue tongue says alcoholic ginger beer but first taste revealed very little ginger. I look on the back label and discover the following:
> 
> "Blutongue Ginger Beer is a unique, ginger infused lager".
> 
> Well to me it just tastes like a slightly twangy sheizencrock.
> 
> Would not buy again (nor voluntarily drink again).



I have not tried it yet, and probably wont after that review Manticle! I love a good ginger beer and yet to make one. But to into making beer at the moment. Clancy's Fish pub used to sell Billabong Ginger beer which was a full strenght one and fantastic. Its now being replaced with a midstrengh from Matso in Broome. Yet to try that also... The Stones one is okay but to dangerously soft drink like! Lloydie and I got in to the Blue Tongue lager for awhile but became a dissapointment! Like most eastern beers (that do get over here) across the Nullabor! We must make a trip to se Brendanos at the International Beer Shop. I really want to try more Craft brew from around Australia. We really miss out over here! Also some American Craft beer would be good. I still have not tried Sierra Nevada.


----------



## kook

Katie said:


> We really miss out over here!



How so? 

I'm astonished at the range available in WA now. Places like IBS and Cellarbrations Carlisle have ranges that rival or beat stores like Cloudwine etc. Infact, they rival stores like Utobier in London! Big range of US beers, amazing range of Lambics, and now some seriously cool scandinavian beers.

It would be nice to see more beers available on draft from the east, but thankfully we can get almost everything available in bottles. I'm still waiting for Thorogoods though!


----------



## bum

manticle said:


> First was a stones - was ok, no rush for a second unless it's summer and I have a bottle of rum.



Even then I'm not too sure I'd be keen. I love ginger beer but the Stones example has a really awful chemical aftertaste, IMO. Very disappointing considering the quality (yes, _quality_) of their ginger wine.


----------



## manticle

I'll be making my own I think.


----------



## bum

Now there's an idea!


----------



## sinkas

kook, the carlisle crew have thorogoods now


----------



## jlm

Was in Melbourne earlier this week for a concert and found time to drink a LOT of really good beer (Thank you taphouse.).
The only one I took a photo of was by far the best though.....


Last year's vintage of Emmerson's JP, so a dark belgian with sour cherries, maybe aged in oak? Don't remember exactly. Awesome beer.


----------



## tcraig20

No photo, but enjoying my first Rochefort 10. Wow, what a beer!


----------



## Katherine

kook said:


> How so?
> 
> I'm astonished at the range available in WA now. Places like IBS and Cellarbrations Carlisle have ranges that rival or beat stores like Cloudwine etc. Infact, they rival stores like Utobier in London! Big range of US beers, amazing range of Lambics, and now some seriously cool scandinavian beers.
> 
> It would be nice to see more beers available on draft from the east, but thankfully we can get almost everything available in bottles. I'm still waiting for Thorogoods though!



I never try Cellebrations, will do not sure about making the trip to Carlisle! But I think there is one in Merville somewhere. I dont go to bottle shops much these days as we have good beer on tap! I should really make the effort. Freo Doctor and Jandakot liquor always disappoint me! I want over east beers and American. Tried the English, and I like English Beer brewed by Australia's in Australia! Just me. Though my palate is growing. As is my tummy! When I was in Melbourne and went to Dans they seemed to have lots of Eastern Beers silly me barred myself to VIC beers only! Silly rule now Im thinking!


----------



## Bizier

I am drinking a Young's Special London Ale for a change (not) doing some work from home.

I tried a Coopers 62... man that was foul. I hope they do well in America and all, but that is not fit for human consumption. My girlfriend actually asked me if it was a cider when I gave her a sip. It is like Budweiser on crack and hormones together.


----------



## Katherine

Bizier said:


> I am drinking a Young's Special London Ale for a change (not) doing some work from home.
> 
> I tried a Coopers 62... man that was foul. I hope they do well in America and all, but that is not fit for human consumption. My girlfriend actually asked me if it was a cider when I gave her a sip. It is like Budweiser on crack and hormones together.



Yeah you wonder who did the quality check! such a shame! I think they should work on the pale ales. That could be interesting! They need some new blood in there brewery Im thinking!


----------



## argon

Recent trip to Sydney for the Bledisloe Cup... down saturday and back sunday... sore head. :icon_vomit: 
had to drop into James Squires... tried the Craic. 




After years of Guinness drinking, finally a stout that is comparable... nitrogen and all. Shame not distributed anywhere else, unless i'm mistaken... please let me be mistaken :blink:


----------



## bum

Copied from a response in another thread, sorry if seen as poor form:

I know I shouldn't buy into a brewery's hype but I did and I was excited to try this beer. Aroma on pour was almost jackfruit, maybe with a bit of mandarin? A fair amount of hop flavour up front but little in the way of bitterness. I didn't really notice a strong malt backbone (but considering the lack of bitterness (for an IPA, of course) I guess it is still in balance). There is a mild bitterness to finish but it does linger (slightly peppery?). It is a nice beer but I'm not sure it is deserving of the name nor the claim that it will "challenge [my] preconceptions and tastebuds" nor that it is "too huge for this fragile Earth".

I'm tempted to blame the perceived, well not flaws but I dunno, absences(?) on beer miles but the Renaissance MPA IIPA I recently had was lacking nothing.

Still a pretty nice beer though.


----------



## manticle

bum said:


> Copied from a response in another thread, sorry if seen as poor form:
> 
> I know I shouldn't buy into a brewery's hype but I did and I was excited to try this beer. Aroma on pour was almost jackfruit, maybe with a bit of mandarin? A fair amount of hop flavour up front but little in the way of bitterness. I didn't really notice a strong malt backbone (but considering the lack of bitterness (for an IPA, of course) I guess it is still in balance). There is a mild bitterness to finish but it does linger (slightly peppery?). It is a nice beer but I'm not sure it is deserving of the name nor the claim that it will "challenge [my] preconceptions and tastebuds" nor that it is "too huge for this fragile Earth".
> 
> I'm tempted to blame the perceived, well not flaws but I dunno, absences(?) on beer miles but the Renaissance MPA IIPA I recently had was lacking nothing.
> 
> Still a pretty nice beer though.




Sorry if I missed it but which beer are you referring to?


----------



## bum

Ah. That's why I had an idea in the back of my head that cutting and pasting was a bad idea - and here I was suspecting poor nettiquette. Thanks for the heads up.

The beer in question is Epic Armageddon IPA.


----------



## Scruffy

Bitterly disappointing.

Not really, just wanted to use the pun... it's brewed by Greene King (read greedy king with track record of voracious 'take overs' - They took Old Speckled Hen and almost overnight reduced it's 5.2% to 4.5% (draught)... and now own Ruddles, one of my favourites from way back), anyway, standard fare, this I reckon. It's English bitter sure... but I bought it in Australia. It's in clear glass (oo'er)... and I can't make out any hops ...EKG, maybe challenger bitters (educated guess). Modest to thin body from whatever malts... it says 6.2% but wasn't apparent. Massive head, reminded me of a shitty Friday lunch, in a shit pub we though we would try, 'cause we hadn't been there before...


----------



## jdsaint

I tried 2 bottle's of KOZEL *premium 4.8% * & dark 3.8% from czech republic, Liked them both the dark really kicks the arse outta tooheys old or carlton black but guiness is still 1 step ahead though, the kozel premium went straight to my head it also had a head all the way to the bottem unlike the dark which went away quickly!


----------



## Bribie G

My God have they brought out Thirsty Dog again in a clear bottle?  
Full strength 4.2% my sad fat arse it is, but maybe that's an indication of where 'full strength' is heading in the next few years. 

Plusses: clean aroma, even though I'm drinking it not too cold (came off the truck only this morning) it doesn't have the wheelie bin taste of TED. There's some malt there. Betcha anything you like there's a bit of wheat as well. No hop flavour or aroma but a bit of lingering AA - 15 to 18 maybe?

Well hand it to Queensland, we have cloned Sol


----------



## Scruffy

There's some liquid missing in one of your bottles, Bribie...


----------



## Katherine

BribieG said:


> View attachment 31525
> 
> 
> My God have they brought out Thirsty Dog again in a clear bottle?
> Full strength 4.2% my sad fat arse it is, but maybe that's an indication of where 'full strength' is heading in the next few years.
> 
> Plusses: clean aroma, even though I'm drinking it not too cold (came off the truck only this morning) it doesn't have the wheelie bin taste of TED. There's some malt there. Betcha anything you like there's a bit of wheat as well. No hop flavour or aroma but a bit of lingering AA - 15 to 18 maybe?
> 
> Well hand it to Queensland, we have cloned Sol



Dead sexy


----------



## bradsbrew

BribieG said:


> View attachment 31525
> 
> 
> My God have they brought out Thirsty Dog again in a clear bottle?
> Full strength 4.2% my sad fat arse it is, but maybe that's an indication of where 'full strength' is heading in the next few years.
> 
> Plusses: clean aroma, even though I'm drinking it not too cold (came off the truck only this morning) it doesn't have the wheelie bin taste of TED. There's some malt there. Betcha anything you like there's a bit of wheat as well. No hop flavour or aroma but a bit of lingering AA - 15 to 18 maybe?
> 
> Well hand it to Queensland, we have cloned Sol


tried last week......first impression was its going to be shit with no real flavour. And I was right. But I done my part for science and research and finished the bottle.


----------



## Katherine

bradsbrew said:


> tried last week......first impression was its going to be shit with no real flavour. And I was right. But I done my part for science and research and finished the bottle.



Looks like Bribies going for a 6r!


----------



## reVoxAHB

In the real world you would only want to pay $2.99 for a 6 pack.. maybe a buck for 6 of these domestic, if in Mexico proper. Pound 'em ICE cold at the beach and don't look back.

Funny and sad watching this shit sell for $15+, at a guess. 

reVox

edit: pic attach


----------



## Bribie G

Katie said:


> Looks like Bribies going for a 6r!


I picked up a six from the pub over the surf side of the island and also had my regular tallie of Melbourne following my power walk. The Melbourne was like Pilsner Urquell in comparison but at least the Summer Bright is currently smoothing off the rough edges of life (onto stubby 4) :beerbang: 

I might even get to drink some of that home brew stuff later.

Revox: yes it's sad that the mainstreams just don't GET it, every brew they put out is blander and lower carb than the last one. Lion are doing a bit of an effort via James Squire, but imagine the furore if Fosters actually brought out a beer along the lines of JSGA or LCPA? Yet they don't seem to understand that this is probably where they could make a buck.

Double edit: A company like Fosters, I would imagine that their major cost inputs are plant and equipment, wages, power and taxes with the cost of ingredients being not top of the list. If they pulled their fingers out they could probably put out a really nice Golden Ale or genuine Pilsener for a couple of bucks extra than a six of VB or Melb.


----------



## winkle

To wander off the current XXXX bashing path (bastards have replaced Carbine Stout with that crap!!!!!!)

Anyhow, another happy consumer of a Thirsty Dog extreme beer -


Dunno how it'd sell in Germany, but this is impressive - has an odd bourbon taste upfront, that is quickly overtaken by a slightly jarring smoke note before the whole thing become a symphony of chocolate/smoke/alcohol with a frankly impressive lingering finish. Gives your jaded taste-buds a workout. :icon_cheers:


----------



## jdsaint

I did go to pick up a case of barons pale ale(love that stuff) but came home with Budweiser :icon_drunk:


----------



## reviled

jdsaint said:


> I did go to pick up a case of barons pale ale(love that stuff) but came home with Budweiser :icon_drunk:




 :blink: WTF???



:icon_vomit:

Edit : I also thought Barons Pale ale was one of the worst 'craft' beers ive ever tasted, I was weary as soon as I read the bottle : "Best served at 0-1*c" or something ridiculous...


----------



## jdsaint

speaking of worst beers I tried a stubbie of red oak honey ale thats a WTF? where's the honey taste like orange n mango juice :icon_vomit: 
Barons lager is crap yes but the pale ale I like, I dont drink outta the bottle though prefer to put this in a glass, do you really hate it or hate the company cause they are up and comming to the megswill status...


----------



## reviled

jdsaint said:


> speaking of worst beers I tried a stubbie of red oak honey ale thats a WTF? where's the honey taste like orange n mango juice :icon_vomit:
> Barons lager is crap yes but the pale ale I like, I dont drink outta the bottle though prefer to put this in a glass, do you really hate it or hate the company cause they are up and comming to the megswill status...



I wasnt really aware of how famous or megaswill like barons was, I tried various craft beers when I was over in QLD in June and my notes say that barons pale ale was the worst of the lot, I never tried their lager...

To me, it didnt seem like a pale ale, it had a big malt aroma which as it warmed up it smelt like burnt toast sorta, not a hop to be smelt anywhere... It also had an astringency to it, well, the bottle I tried did anyway...

I mean, dont get me wrong, if I had to choose over barons pale and something like xxxx, tooheys, VB etc etc I would pick the barons, however when comparing it to beers such as Little creatures pale, knappstein reserve lager, Fat yak pale etc, it just didnt stand its ground well at all! 

my 2 cents :icon_cheers:


----------



## reviled

Actually come to think about it, james squire amber ale had that same astringent sort of burnt toasted malt flavour... I guess some people are into that? Me tho, definately not a fan!


----------



## goomboogo

reviled said:


> I wasnt really aware of how famous or megaswill like barons was, I tried various craft beers when I was over in QLD in June and my notes say that barons pale ale was the worst of the lot, I never tried their lager...
> 
> To me, it didnt seem like a pale ale, it had a big malt aroma which as it warmed up it smelt like burnt toast sorta, not a hop to be smelt anywhere... It also had an astringency to it, well, the bottle I tried did anyway...
> 
> I mean, dont get me wrong, if I had to choose over barons pale and something like xxxx, tooheys, VB etc etc I would pick the barons, however when comparing it to beers such as Little creatures pale, knappstein reserve lager, Fat yak pale etc, it just didnt stand its ground well at all!
> 
> my 2 cents :icon_cheers:



I found this pale ale lacking as it is being described as an American style of pale ale. The mentioning of Nelson Sauvin on the label led to an idea of what the flavour could be like. Sadly, I couldn't find this particular hop or any other in the flavour/aroma. It also tasted slightly metallic on the finish. I got the same taste in the finish of the ESB.


----------



## reviled

goomboogo said:


> It also tasted slightly metallic on the finish.



Yeh thats the astringency thingy I was talking about, maybe they use super alpha as a bittering hop which ive been told can impart a metallic ness sometimes...


----------



## winkle

BribieG said:


> View attachment 31525
> 
> 
> My God have they brought out Thirsty Dog again in a clear bottle?
> Full strength 4.2% my sad fat arse it is, but maybe that's an indication of where 'full strength' is heading in the next few years.
> 
> Plusses: clean aroma, even though I'm drinking it not too cold (came off the truck only this morning) it doesn't have the wheelie bin taste of TED. There's some malt there. Betcha anything you like there's a bit of wheat as well. No hop flavour or aroma but a bit of lingering AA - 15 to 18 maybe?
> 
> Well hand it to Queensland, we have cloned Sol



If the marketing department can be bothered spending a few dollars on advertising it'll probably sell through the roof. Nothing moves faster than a beer that tastes of (almost) nothing. They should rebadge it as Ace Sol or something catchy like that though  .


----------



## Effect

winkle said:


> If the marketing department can be bothered spending a few dollars on advertising it'll probably sell through the roof. Nothing moves faster than a beer that tastes of (almost) nothing. They should rebadge it as Ace Sol or something catchy like that though  .




I think it is funny that this is labeled as 'full strength'...


----------



## jdsaint

for $$ barons is the go if i could afford it yes deffinetly the knappstien brewery reserve would be my choice but at about $80-90 a carton i think it is barons will do....
But for something else you guys could rip at I just bought Reschs pilsner for $1.13 a bottle use by april 2010, some murrays craft brewery pale ale at $1.67 a bottle and cascade green for $1.51 a bottle all up I mixed a case of 24 for around $30 the majority was reschs though its a bit VB like I think but the aftertaste is different...
but guy's I dont have any home brew to drink yet not till christmas anyway, + the bottle will be handy as I need them..
as for the little creatures pale ale? what are you guys smoking when you drink that ....its like a bottle of vegemite filth maybe my pallet has been infected by megaswill!


----------



## reviled

jdsaint said:


> as for the little creatures pale ale? what are you guys smoking when you drink that ....its like a bottle of vegemite filth maybe my pallet has been infected by megaswill!



 

Wow, vegemite?? I dont know how you can get that from a heap of hops, but each to their own, maybe you just dont like hops? Or flavour?  

I used to hate hoppy beers a couple of years ago, they reminded me of brushing my teeth and drinking a beer at the same time, but my pallat has evolved and now I can taste the subtle (or not so subtle) flavours that hops give off, and its got to the point where I now crave the good stuff and accept no compromise :icon_drool2:


----------



## jdsaint

Maybe I will get their soon!


----------



## reviled

jdsaint said:


> Maybe I will get their soon!



Id just try as many different and new beers as you can, there are so many beers out there its not funny and no way youll ever be able to try them all, but you can sure as hell try


----------



## christmasbender

this is one tasty sipping beer (murray's wild thing imperial stout - 10%). believe they're as rare as hens teeth though (no pun / reference to scruffy's post intended). if you ever see one of these in a bottlo and you're an imperial stout drinker or if you just want to give your tastebuds a deep tissue flavor massage then pick it up and buy it. 

i got 2 bottles at the start of the year. had one then and it tasted great. now after cellaring for an amazing 9ish months i'm drinking the 2nd and i can safely say it still tastes great.

feel free to quote me on my complex tasting notes

cheers

christmasbender


----------



## reviled

christmasbender said:


> View attachment 31600
> 
> 
> this is one tasty sipping beer (murray's wild thing imperial stout - 10%). believe they're as rare as hens teeth though (no pun / reference to scruffy's post intended). if you ever see one of these in a bottlo and you're an imperial stout drinker or if you just want to give your tastebuds a deep tissue flavor massage then pick it up and buy it.
> 
> i got 2 bottles at the start of the year. had one then and it tasted great. now after cellaring for an amazing 9ish months i'm drinking the 2nd and i can safely say it still tastes great.
> 
> feel free to quote me on my complex tasting notes
> 
> cheers
> 
> christmasbender



OMG, all I can say is :icon_drool2: IMO, best RIS EVER!!!!!

I met a bloke from Brisbane at the NZ beer festival, he smuggled in a couple of bottles of this and it was absolutely devine! It had been in his bag all day getting knocked around and it was warm as, but DAMN, it was so good!! I remember tasting raisins in a big way! This wouldve been around 4-6 months ago.. So drinkable as well!!


----------



## Bribie G

get a filter
the initial hop flavour is so similar it's scary
however with the real thing the after hop lasts for about three times longer and is fantastic
colour adjustment required 
I'm seventy percent there

The real thing has almost a twang of 'tobacco' in the hops if such a thing is possible.

Work in progress. Holy grail


----------



## wyatt_girth

jdsaint said:


> as for the little creatures pale ale? what are you guys smoking when you drink that ....its like a bottle of vegemite filth maybe my pallet has been infected by megaswill!



I finally talked my little brother into trying this and he called me up and said the same thing - vegemite in a bottle. I told him this was not how it was supposed to be and so he took it back and swapped it for some other lifeless filth. It turned him off and so again I convinced him to give it another go and he got the same thing.
Damn shame...We are sharin a ride to Pearl Jam concert next month and I am gonna try to educate him once more.


----------



## bum

Meantime IPA - I am enjoying this beer immensely. It is a little outside my vocabulary as yet so I'll keep the review very brief. Firm and lasting (but maybe slightly subdued all things considered) bitterness. Somewhat spicy, accentuated by a little warming alcohol at the end. Very slight citrus in there maybe? Despite the fact that I cannot make...good...words...about it I suspect this one has just snuck into my top 10.

Anyone got a rough idea of how it is built?


----------



## Ross

bum said:


> Meantime IPA - I am enjoying this beer immensely. It is a little outside my vocabulary as yet so I'll keep the review very brief. Firm and lasting (but maybe slightly subdued all things considered) bitterness. Somewhat spicy, accentuated by a little warming alcohol at the end. Very slight citrus in there maybe? Despite the fact that I cannot make...good...words...about it I suspect this one has just snuck into my top 10.
> 
> Anyone got a rough idea of how it is built?



grain, MO, Munich & Carahell. Hops, heaps of Fuggles & EKG.
One of my all time favourite beers.  

cheers Ross


----------



## bum

Excellent! Cheers for that. You can probably expect a similar looking order in the not-too-distant.


----------



## O'Henry

bum said:


> Meantime IPA - I am enjoying this beer immensely. It is a little outside my vocabulary as yet so I'll keep the review very brief. Firm and lasting (but maybe slightly subdued all things considered) bitterness. Somewhat spicy, accentuated by a little warming alcohol at the end. Very slight citrus in there maybe? Despite the fact that I cannot make...good...words...about it I suspect this one has just snuck into my top 10.
> 
> Anyone got a rough idea of how it is built?



+1. I found this beer so drinkable and the level of alcohol very well masked. Well made.


----------



## Kai

Bloody good beer, Meantime IPA. A very good brewery.

Myself, sitting back with a glass of White Rabbit dark ale.


----------



## reviled

BribieG said:


> View attachment 31618
> 
> 
> 
> get a filter
> the initial hop flavour is so similar it's scary
> however with the real thing the after hop lasts for about three times longer and is fantastic
> colour adjustment required
> I'm seventy percent there
> 
> The real thing has almost a twang of 'tobacco' in the hops if such a thing is possible.
> 
> Work in progress. Holy grail



No need for a filter IMO bribie, your one looks good enough  

Also that tobacco twang might be a bit of fuggles??


----------



## Bribie G

reviled said:


> No need for a filter IMO bribie, your one looks good enough
> 
> Also that tobacco twang might be a bit of fuggles??



AHA, yes I'm brewing one (mashing as we speak) today and using Fuggles Plugs, EKG pellets and Styrian Plugs, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## reviled

BribieG said:


> AHA, yes I'm brewing one (mashing as we speak) today and using Fuggles Plugs, EKG pellets and Styrian Plugs, so we'll see what happens.



:icon_drool2:


----------



## fraser_john

Lagunitas IPA, great drop. Warned SWMBO that this pic was going on the site when I took the picture, did not seem to faze her


----------



## bconnery

Picked up an 8 pack of mini Flying Dog beers at a club raffle...
Didn't take pictures so these are borrowed from around the place...

Double Pale Ale. A big beer in all respects. Strong Malt, citrus hop aroma and flavour but very well balanced. A dangerous beer at 10.5% and very drinkable.



Tripel. Nice tripel, well balanced again. 



Imperial Porter 
Very dark beer. Nice roast. Layers of darker malts competing with citrus hop aroma. A big flavour hit. A very tasty beer. 



Horn Dog Barleywine. Great big hoppy beer with great rich malt flavours again. Superbly balanced.


----------



## glennheinzel

Just got back from two weeks in NZ. Had a great time over there, but unforunately the early beer tastings were a write off thanks to sinusitis. Whilst I couldn't get a lot of hop flavour/aroma, I could pick up bitterness and other flavours.

Emerson's Book Binder. Easy drinking session beer.





New Belgium Fat Tire. Easy drinking. Yes... New Belgium Fat Tire. Thanks to www.beerstore.co.nz for a lot of these initial beers in NZ. 





Russian River Damnation. Very Duvel like. Great beer. 





North Coast Brewing Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout. Another really good beer.


----------



## glennheinzel

Avery IPA. This is where the sinusitis was hurting me. I wasn't getting much hop flavour/aroma. 





Deschutes Inversion IPA





Sierra Nevada Torpedo Extra IPA





Green Flash West Coast IPA





Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA. Bitterness was quite muted so it was either very well balanced or perhaps I had an older bottle (where the bitterness had faded).





Epic Armegeddon IPA





Renaissance Double IPA. Great level of bitterness (and second only to the following beer). By the way, these guys brew awesome beers. Will have to make it to Blenheim someday to check out the brew scene there.





Green Flash Imperial IPA. Great bitterness. My dentist will be wondering where the enamel on my teeth went. PS. I think this beer helped my brother go through a Lupulin Threshold Shift


----------



## glennheinzel

Macs Sassy Red. As per my non-beer geek brothers words (after having gone through a Lupulin thresholdshift the night before) "tastes watery".





Mangatainoka Dark (think this is made by DB Breweries). Was supposed to be some sort of East India Ale. Probably an okay session beer. This was from the Martinborough Hotel (a bit over an hour east of Wellington). By now the sinusitis was starting to clear up. On the plus side, the sinusitis meant that Rotorua was an enjoyable experience!





Emersons Pilsner. Got a lot of passionfruit from this beer. Didn't really enojoy it as it seemed a bit too full bodied and not very "crisp".





Tui. Wasn't too bad.





Epic Pale Ale. My initial thoughts was that this was along the lines of LCPA. ie, Interesting APA.





Renaissance APA. These guys are knocking out some great beers. This one is fairly dry and sessionable.


----------



## glennheinzel

Emerson's Brewers Special Release Hoppy Porter (or something like that). Nice firm bitterness and hop aroma. I haven't liked hoppy porters in the past, but this one nailed it. Great beer. BTW - This was a "rigger" from Regional Wines in Wellington. ie. You fill a plastic bottle from a keg.






Renaissance Porter. Another very well made beer from Renaissance.





Hallertau Porter Noir. Porter aged in Pinot Noir barrels. Great beer, dry finish. Complex flavours.





Thomas Hardy's Ale (Barley Wine). Picked up from a supermarket in Nelson. I wasn't ready for this beer. It really is the "port" of the beer world as it is flat, sweet and has a lot of flavours. I've got one in the fridge at home which I will now try to age for a good few more years, especially since Doc mentioned that the brewery has stopped making these beers.


----------



## glennheinzel

three boys Oyster Stout. Hints of brine. This was quite a drinkable oyster stout, especially compared to the "oyster sauce" I had at Porterhouse earlier in the year.





Renaissance Chocolate Oatmeal Stout. Very smooth and easy drinking stout. 





three boys IPA. Fairly good IPA.





Peak Brewery IPA. Not much bitterness, flavour or aroma. Couldn't locate a Best Before date so it could be past its prime.





Mike's Mild Ale. Even sitting on its Best Before date, this is still a great beer due to choc and malty presence. 





Founders Long Black. Very smooth and easy drinking Schwarzbier made in Nelson. I went to the brewery, but shouldn't have bothered because you have to pay Z$7 to get into the Heritage Park and then Z$7 for the tasting panel + brewery tour. It turned out that the brewers weren't in so I only caught a glimpse of their setup so it's a good thing that they undercharged us for the tasting panel + brewery tour.





Tuatara Hefe. This brewer was a real find. I'd seen their bottles in a couple of supermarkets, but the label wasn't flashy enough to get me to buy their beers. It wasn't until I reluctantly let my wife do a beer run for me that these beers ended up in my fridge. Turns out that they are associated with a great beer cafe in Wellington and have won a few awards. The hefe had all the classic flavours/aromas for this beer style.





Tuatara English IPA. Another great beer, which surprised me given that it wasn't bottle conditioned.


----------



## reVoxAHB

Hard to follow you Rukh with so many great offerings. 

Finally stumbled on a bottle of White Rabbit's Dark Ale:



Delicious and smooth. Sessionable came right to mind. Very sexy malt body.. didn't find it too bitter, as some have picked up. Really clean and fresh.. will definitely pick this up again.. looking forward to seeing it on tap at the Royston, etc... it probably already is, afaik  .

Cheers, 
reVox


----------



## tcraig20

Duvel :icon_drool2:


----------



## reviled

Looks like you had fun Rukh, gotta love the beerstore.co.nz

I just ordered the following, man, cant wait :icon_drool2: 

Dogfish Head 90 min IPA .
Dogfish Head 60 min IPA
New belgium Fat Tire
Stone Ruination IPA
Green Flash West Coast IPA
Green Flash Hop Head Red
Firestone Union Jack IPA
Stone India Pale Ale
Sierra Nevada Torpedo Extra IPA
Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale
Flying Dog Snake Dog IPA
Anderson Valley Hop Ottin IPA

Again - :icon_drool2:


----------



## bum

Oh man. Please don't post those in here when you get them.

Does anyone know of an Aussie site that sells Dogfish Head?


----------



## reviled

bum said:


> Oh man. Please don't post those in here when you get them.
> 
> Does anyone know of an Aussie site that sells Dogfish Head?



Have you tried that slowbeer site?? Or also ive heard things about some places in Melbourne maybe which have a wide range of US beers??


----------



## MaestroMatt

Rukh said:


>



Is there anything that Vegemite WON'T go with??


----------



## jimmybee

US beers are very hard to get here, rogue and flying dog is about it really. 

that website is so tempting. was annoyed they don't post to AUST, but i guess that has something to do with licensing and so forth. i was told by one of the staff at Purvis the USA blokes don't like sending beers to the southern hemi because of freshness issues and they also place alot of conditons on shipping requirements. 

very jealous of that beer list

jimmy


----------



## reVoxAHB

jimmybee said:


> US beers are very hard to get here, rogue and flying dog is about it really.
> 
> that website is so tempting. was annoyed they don't post to AUST, but i guess that has something to do with licensing and so forth. i was told by one of the staff at Purvis the USA blokes don't like sending beers to the southern hemi because of freshness issues and they also place alot of conditons on shipping requirements.
> 
> very jealous of that beer list
> 
> jimmy



Speaking of US beer, and pardon the OT... I was chatting with the manager of the alcohol dept. at CostCo, Docklands who said they're working very hard to bring in US beers, "Beers which you won't find at bottle shops, here."

Now, I'm thinking Coors and Bud and Busch but that doesn't rule out *fingers crossed* a New Belgium mixer, or likely slabs of flat tire. Maybe mixed Mexican slabs? Dude couldn't comment on anything for certain, other than to tell me they are working very hard at it.

CostCo in Colorado sell New Belgium, and generally offer an additional craft slab or mixed craft slabs (among the towering walls of biggies, bud, etc.) 

reVox


----------



## reviled

Up until about a year ago we couldnt get any US beers in NZ at all apart from Budweiser and Miller, I couldnt even find Coors anywhere, not that id want to...

Daniel Parker at the beer store has worked damn hard I believe to get a range in, the first shipment was a risk cos they charge horrendous postage prices and he wasnt sure wether people would go for it, and now he has numerous shipments and a wider range of stock!

If he can do it, I dont see why someone in Aus cant do it tho?


----------



## Ross

A lot of the USA beers going into NZ (& into Aus for that matter) are grey imports going in through Europe. Take a close look at the best before dates, as a lot of these parcels get offered up cheap for this very reason & then spend a month or 2 in unrefridgerated containers getting transported. As far as I'm aware, Flying Dog, Rogue & Dogfish Head do not export direct to NZ at this stage. I know of several breweries who have already taken steps to stop this movement of their beers, as it comprimises the quality of their product & hence their name.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Effect

Ross said:


> A lot of the USA beers going into NZ (& into Aus for that matter) are grey imports going in through Europe. Take a close look at the best before dates, as a lot of these parcels get offered up cheap for this very reason & then spend a month or 2 in unrefridgerated containers getting transported. As far as I'm aware, Flying Dog, Rogue & Dogfish Head do not export direct to NZ at this stage. I know of several breweries who have already taken steps to stop this movement of their beers, as it comprimises the quality of their product & hence their name.
> 
> Cheers Ross




I was thinking of gettign the flying dog beer range from the international beer shop as well as some rogue beers...are you saying that they are probably the 'dregs' of the stock shipped to europe?

Cheers
Phil


----------



## glennheinzel

Ross said:


> A lot of the USA beers going into NZ (& into Aus for that matter) are grey imports going in through Europe. Take a close look at the best before dates, as a lot of these parcels get offered up cheap for this very reason & then spend a month or 2 in unrefridgerated containers getting transported. As far as I'm aware, Flying Dog, Rogue & Dogfish Head do not export direct to NZ at this stage. I know of several breweries who have already taken steps to stop this movement of their beers, as it comprimises the quality of their product & hence their name.
> 
> Cheers Ross



According to the beerstore.co.nz site - "The Beer Store is a wholly owned subsidiary of Totally Mac Limited, a well respected Apple Authorised Dealer, trading since 1997. The Beer Store is 100% NZ owned".

Just guessing, but they are probably a couple of beer/computer geeks (said in the nicest possible way) who decided that they could get beer shipped across with all the computer gear that they import. 

Edit: I've just read Reviled's post so perhaps it wasn't as simple as getting the beer thrown in with their computer gear.


----------



## reVoxAHB

Ross said:


> I know of several breweries who have already taken steps to stop this movement of their beers, as it comprimises the quality of their product & hence their name.
> 
> Cheers Ross



Sierra Nevada certainly played a big part in this. We enquired to receive a mixed slab for BJCP a couple of years ago. First, they flat out told us they do not export for reasons outlined above. Then, they agreed to ship if we packed the slab on ice with insulation, and had it couriered with a guaranteed delivery of 72 hours (or similar). It came to something like $280, before excise. 

Not sure how it's coming in now, given their stringent stance a few years ago.

Cheers, 
reVox


----------



## bum

As Ross describes - through Europe. If I recall correctly, I read our supply of SNPA comes in from Belgium?

This does, however, beg the question: Why are Sierra Nevada, et al, happy to sail beer off to Europe but not down here? Sure, Europe is somewhat closer, I suppose, but it is definitely not within the 72 hour turn around mentioned above (nor would any retail position in the US for that matter). Sounds like bullshit to me - we're just not big enough a market.


----------



## reviled

Ross said:


> A lot of the USA beers going into NZ (& into Aus for that matter) are grey imports going in through Europe. Take a close look at the best before dates, as a lot of these parcels get offered up cheap for this very reason & then spend a month or 2 in unrefridgerated containers getting transported. As far as I'm aware, Flying Dog, Rogue & Dogfish Head do not export direct to NZ at this stage. I know of several breweries who have already taken steps to stop this movement of their beers, as it comprimises the quality of their product & hence their name.
> 
> Cheers Ross



It was a parcel that I made up myself by selecting all the beers myself, and it by no means was 'going cheap'

I will check the expiry dates tho and let you guys know how fresh or not they all are...


----------



## dgilks

bum said:


> As Ross describes - through Europe. If I recall correctly, I read our supply of SNPA comes in from Belgium?
> 
> This does, however, beg the question: Why are Sierra Nevada, et al, happy to sail beer off to Europe but not down here? Sure, Europe is somewhat closer, I suppose, but it is definitely not within the 72 hour turn around mentioned above (nor would any retail position in the US for that matter). Sounds like bullshit to me - we're just not big enough a market.



In the US they use refrigerated shipping to move the beer around. This gets around the 72 hour problem.


----------



## Ross

Flying Dog, Rogue, Mikeller, Nogne-o, & Meantime are some that are officially imported into Australia via the East Coast here.
Without naming names, there are still some people grey importing, even those that are selling the "approved" bottles along side.
The reason that Europe has a lot of the brands not available here, is that (like SN) they will only export in refridgerated containers.
The market in Australia is unfortunately not large enough to make bringing in all brands refridgerated viable.
The good news is that fresh Dogfish Head may not be too far away  

Cheers Ross


----------



## bum

In reply to dgilks (Ross got in while I was typing)
If that is the case then I retract that statement and apologise. I still stand by the last bit.

All of my beers stay out of refrigeration for longer than 72 hours. No wonder they are so disappointing. Here I was blaming the kits!

[EDIT: that's some exciting news there, Ross!]


----------



## drsmurto

BribieG said:


> View attachment 31618
> 
> 
> 
> get a filter
> the initial hop flavour is so similar it's scary
> however with the real thing the after hop lasts for about three times longer and is fantastic
> colour adjustment required
> I'm seventy percent there
> 
> The real thing has almost a twang of 'tobacco' in the hops if such a thing is possible.
> 
> Work in progress. Holy grail



So what recipe did you use to get to 70%?

My holy grail too and the reason i went AG. 

Another attempt is next on the brewing list to go through the hand pump when it arrives


----------



## Ross

bum said:


> In reply to dgilks (Ross got in while I was typing)
> If that is the case then I retract that statement and apologise. I still stand by the last bit.
> 
> All of my beers stay out of refrigeration for longer than 72 hours. No wonder they are so disappointing. Here I was blaming the kits!
> 
> [EDIT: that's some exciting news there, Ross!]




Bum,

The temperatures that non refriderated containers, sat on cargo decks, can get to as they travel around the world & sat on wharfs is intense. You can't blame suppliers for wanting to maintain the intergrity of their products.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Bribie G

DrSmurto said:


> So what recipe did you use to get to 70%?
> 
> My holy grail too and the reason i went AG.
> 
> Another attempt is next on the brewing list to go through the hand pump when it arrives



Actually similar to the bottle I sent down, but I've ditched the melanoidin as it was coming out far too 'malty' and I'm upping the Styrian Goldings. On tasting the bottled Landlord I'll be upping the aroma hops even more. With my version the hops are all over in a few seconds, with the genuine version the hop aroma just goes on and on and on :icon_drool2: Of course they don't do no chill at the brewery  and I don't suppose they dry hop either so I'm thinking of getting a french press and doing the hop tea things with a couple of Styrian plugs.


----------



## Ross

BribieG said:


> .....and I don't suppose they dry hop either so I'm thinking of getting a french press and doing the hop tea things with a couple of Styrian plugs.



There's a very high chance they dry hop - But I'd put money on them NEVER French pressing.

Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle

> The good news is that fresh Dogfish Head may not be too far away



ooo ahhhh


----------



## eric8

Here's one for Dr S and Bribie since you are talking about it.

First time I had it at the Taphouse I thought it was ok, when I had it in Perth at the weekend and I let it sit for a while to warm up, I noticed a big difference. Very very tasty!!


----------



## Jim_Levet

Are these "grey imports" illegal?

I owned a grey import car some years back. Fantastic car, and a heap cheaper than the versions sold in Australia. Didn't make the Australian car dealers too happy I don't think. Plenty of rumours were spread around about the imports not being suitable to Australian conditions etc.

Cheers,

James


----------



## Muggus

Ross said:


> The good news is that fresh Dogfish Head may not be too far away
> 
> Cheers Ross


This could be the best news ever...


----------



## Ross

Jim_Levet said:


> Are these "grey imports" illegal?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> James



I don't believe so, & if you are lucky, the beer will still be fine. The trouble is these parcels are usually highly discounted distress sales, through large European Merchants, as the beer either reaches, or goes past its best before date. Hence the ability to send it all the way back to Australia & put it up for sale at a viable retail rate. I've been offered these grey imports at prices cheaper than buying direct from the Breweries in the States, but personally I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole.


cheers Ross


----------



## jdsaint

drinking carlton dry, dont judge me , its cheap!


----------



## bum

So is metho.

Goes well with a splash of milk, just so you know.


----------



## BitterBulldog

jdsaint said:


> drinking carlton dry, dont judge me , its cheap!



oh, i'm judging you, muthafucker!

jokes  

but seriously, you couldn't do much worse :icon_vomit:


----------



## jimmybee

jdsaint said:


> drinking carlton dry, dont judge me , its cheap!



who cares if it tastes like crap thou...


seriously.

jimmy

white rabbit for me at the moment...


----------



## bconnery

A now empty bottle of Otway Estate Oktoberfest and Hawthorn Pale Ale. 
The Oktoberfest was pretty good actually. Reasonably malty. Went down easy which a good Oktoberfest should. 

The Pale Ale isn't too bad. Slight fruity hop aroma and a medium level hop flavour in the glass. 
Not an in your face pale ale but drinkable all the same. I'd hazard a guess there might be some NZ hops in there.


----------



## fraser_john

Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale, found this in a bottlo in Louisville, Kentucky. Was quite a surprise, aging the ale in a bourbon barrel gave it an interesting sweetness that bourbon has, not much oak flavour. My wife loved it and I am going to be on a bit of a bender to recreate it. I think a handful of oak chips in a ferment with about 100ml of bourbon should come pretty close.


----------



## glennheinzel

Wigram Brewing Spruce Beer. Apparently this is based on a recipe from Captain Cook and is flavoured with spruce (rimu) and tea tree (manuka). It has a really unique/intense taste that I struggled to like. 





Green Man Choc Krystal Weisse. It sounded like an interesting combination, but it didn't really do it for me. Banana with a hint of choc.





Pink Elephant Golden Tusk (Special). This beer was awesome. Malty, but with a good hop presence throughout.





Brew Moon Hophead IPA. Wasn't much hop presence. May have been past best before date?





Nelson Bays Brewery Bengal Tiger (IPA). Fairly mild in the hops department.





RedNeck real ale served from a beer engine at The Freehouse in Nelson. Not sure who the brewer is, but this is a really fruity English bitter (Best Bitter/ESB?). Really good stuff. FYI - The Freehouse (which is in a converted church) is kinda like the Taphouse in Syd/Melb with constantly rotating selection of beers. You have to go there if you're in Nelson.


----------



## Effect

fraser_john said:


> Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale, found this in a bottlo in Louisville, Kentucky. Was quite a surprise, aging the ale in a bourbon barrel gave it an interesting sweetness that bourbon has, not much oak flavour. My wife loved it and I am going to be on a bit of a bender to recreate it. I think a handful of oak chips in a ferment with about 100ml of bourbon should come pretty close.



or you could just soak the chips in bourbon for a few days instead...just an idea.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## glennheinzel

Next port of call was the oldest pub in NZ - Moutere Inn. Graeme Mahy (ex Murrays brewer now 666 Brewing) had put me onto the place as it had his new beers on tap. Turns out that this pub also has a great rotating selection of beers (a sign on the wall said that they'd served over 100 different beers in the previous year), although it is in the middle of no-where and the beers were served amongst the coldest that I've ever tasted. 

Invercargill Smokin Bishop (served way too cold). Very malty and with hints of smoke. The strong flavours were a bit too much for a lunch time beer so I'd like to try it again in the depths of a cold winter.





666 Brewing Gabriel (served way too cold). The cold temp of the beers killed off most of the taste. I did try leaving it 10 min to warm up, but it was still cold and now had less carbonation that it should've done. Still, it was a very well made APA (Aotearoa Pale Ale) and I'd definitely give it a try again at warmer temps. 





666 Brewing Roullette. Again the cold temps played havoc with taste of this amber ale. You could tell that it was well made, but I'll have to try it again at a warmer temp.





Mussel Inn Captain Cooker (Manuka Beer). I think they use just the right amount of manuka to make an interesting beer that you could easily drink a few of.





Tasting tray at Founders Brewery in Nelson. As noted in an earlier post, having to pay to get into the Heritage Park so that I could get to the brewery was a rort (the $7 only applies to tourists). The Long Black (Schwarzbier) and Maiden Pale Ale (NZ Pale Ale) were the pick, but the Generation Ale (Nut Brown), Red Head (Vienna) and Tall Blonde (lager) were good too.


----------



## beers

Rukh said:


> Tasting tray at Founders Brewery in Nelson. As noted in an earlier post, having to pay to get into the Heritage Park so that I could get to the brewery was a rort (the $7 only applies to tourists). The Long Black (Schwarzbier) and Maiden Pale Ale (NZ Pale Ale) were the pick, but the Generation Ale (Nut Brown), Red Head (Vienna) and Tall Blonde (lager) were good too.



I loved all the Founders beers I tried when in NZ back in March.. good stuff.


----------



## manticle

Kooinda pale.

Delicious.

Wrote more detail in the kooinda brewery thread.


----------



## KoNG

Abbey Ale, brewed by Chuck Hahn, for the Monks of New Norcia (Australia's only Monastic town). I liked it, had several sitting in the sun lapping up the atmosphere.

KoNG


----------



## bconnery

3 Ravens Blond Altbier. 
Nowhere near as good as Batz and Ross's versions or commercial ones I've had but a drinkable beer all the same.


----------



## T.D.

KoNG said:


> View attachment 31806
> 
> 
> Abbey Ale, brewed by Chuck Hahn, for the Monks of New Norcia (Australia's only Monastic town). I liked it, had several sitting in the sun lapping up the atmosphere.
> 
> KoNG



Awesome. :super:


----------



## petesbrew

Imperial Porter... bitter, rich and tasted like port. Awesome.
Found this one at the local Liquor Legends. It had a small fridge full of some importeds I've never seen or heard of before.
Will be back for more.


----------



## reVoxAHB

The only thing better than drinking beer with a mate in the Sunday arvo sun, is drinking a Pliny with a mate in the Sunday arvo sun!




The beer was a recent acquisition from GABF and more than lives up to it's hype :beerbang: 

Great (expected) U.S. citrus aroma (Pliny is hopped with Columbus, Centennial & Simcoe); nice grapefruit notes. Incredibly creamy in mouthfeel. Reminiscent of cask (if I didn't pour it from the bottle myself, and had been served blind, I might have very well thought it pumped). Flavour is almost impossibly smooth, and by that I mean, with the level of IBUS propounded (90-95) you'd expect more bitterness.. was only grabbing bitterness on the front and sides of tongue, none at rear.. Giant giant hop flavour and aroma balanced perfectly with a sweet but not overpowering malt body. No detectable alcohol warming.. just smooth, creamy, pure flavour.. ah hell, heaven in a glass. 

reVox


----------



## reviled

Ross said:


> I don't believe so, & if you are lucky, the beer will still be fine. The trouble is these parcels are usually highly discounted distress sales, through large European Merchants, as the beer either reaches, or goes past its best before date. Hence the ability to send it all the way back to Australia & put it up for sale at a viable retail rate. I've been offered these grey imports at prices cheaper than buying direct from the Breweries in the States, but personally I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole.
> 
> 
> cheers Ross



Just an update Ross and Bum - got my dozen odd American beers today, only two of them are past their best before date and all the others are within their time...

Also re the dogfish head beers, their 60 min IPA was bottled on the 27th of Feb 2009, and their 90 min IPA was bottled on te 28th of May 2009 - Fresh enough for me B) 

Now I have to stare at this box of goodies at my desk all day <_<


----------



## bum

Why is this update for me? I specifically asked you not to tell me!

Hope you enjoy them, Rev.

Speaking of enjoying beers:




Three Boys IPA - The colour has a little bit of copper in it which this picture does not show. Nice presentation, actually (I got a little carried away with the pour, however). Aroma is fantastic. But is this really an IPA? I am getting next to no bitterness. It is a lovely beer. Smell fantastic, very tasty but where is my beloved bitterness? I'm far from an expert in style descriptors but this seems more like a Kiwi hopped APA or something.

I let my wife try it (sorry) and she didn't even make "the face".


----------



## WarmBeer

Rich, smooth, a little sweet, subtle hop aroma. Could happily tuck into another 3 of these tonight, if I'd had the foresight to buy em!


----------



## glennheinzel

A few final pix from NZ...

Pink Elephant Mammoth Strong Ale. Sweet/spicy aroma. Real medly of flavours. Another well made beer from this brewery.





Emerson Old 95. I wanted to try my old favourite -Emerson IPA - but drinking time was running out so I grabbed to grab a beer to compare with the Mammoth. Sweet/fruity aroma and complex flavour.





Moa St. Joseph's Belgian Style Triple. I'd try a couple of Moa's in Aus previously and hadn't been that impressed. I can't remember if they were past their use-by date, but I just remember them being pretty average. I am a forgiving person though so I thought that I would give them the benefit of the doubt and try one of their beers that had less miles under its belt. Unfortunately my bad run with Moa continues as this one was flat. Taste was okay, but it really needed carbonation for this beer to work. Has anyone had a good Moa?





The Twisted Hop Golding Bitter - Good hop presence, but needs a bit more body. Citrusy aroma and a dry finish that allows the mild bittering to be felt.





The Twisted Hop Challenger (Special Bitter) - :icon_drool2: This beer was great. Good hop presence throughout and more body than the Golding Bitter.





The Twisted Hop Sauvin Pilsner - :icon_drool2: Wow. A crisp hoppy lager along the lines of Jever. This was one of my favourite beers of this trip.





Cock 'N' Bull Monks Habit - This is possbily a Belgian IPA as it featured a Belgiany sweetness, but with plenty of hop bitterness and aroma. Loved it. :icon_drool2: 





TaaKawa - Sessionable ale. Light on flavour (without seeming underdone). This would make a great session beer.





Now its time to save up for my next trip...


----------



## WarmBeer

Rukh said:


> A few final pix from NZ...
> 
> ...
> Now its time to save up for my next trip...



Dude!

Where in NZ did you get a hold of all those awesome beers? Are they available in all the bottle-O's over there?

Should be heading over (North Island) next year.

Bit you had fun fulling up your chully-bun, eh bro?


----------



## glennheinzel

WarmBeer said:


> Dude!
> 
> Where in NZ did you get a hold of all those awesome beers? Are they available in all the bottle-O's over there?
> 
> Should be heading over (North Island) next year.
> 
> Bit you had fun fulling up your chully-bun, eh bro?



Warmbeer - I was , but luckily didn't find myself in the . 

Generally speaking, the bigger supermarkets have a great range of beers. It may also be worth preordering some American and/or NZ beers from Beer Store. Regional Wines also have a good beer selection.

Check out this thread for places and beers to try...
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...;hl=new+zealand

Other than that, happy beer hunting!


----------



## petesbrew

Nice lookin' beers there Rukh


----------



## bum

Jamieson Beast IPA - Now let's make this perfectly clear, I am a n00b. What is a n00b to make of a beer like this? Is it a good beer? Yes. Does it have the bitterness a n00b (who loves bitterness) might hope to find in an IPA called "the Beast"? Yeah, pretty much, it doesn't tear your mouth apart but you know it is there (it does fade kinda quickly, however). Is it a big hop orgy? I dunno. Compared to the bitterness and pretty huge malt presence it feels like the hop flavour has been considered as secondary - especially for a beer that claims to be AIPA inspired (IMO, naturally). What hopping is present seems pretty English to me (this is where it get really n00bish) - not really anything citrus or piney for me here, maybe a herby grassiness? Yeah, I rule at this.


----------



## WarmBeer

Jamieson's Beast used to be a "hop party in your mouth" back when it was available on tap at the Local Taphouse. Would come away with a serious case of indigestion from all the hop oils after 2 pints, and made most other beers taste watery.

Bugger


----------



## bum

Maybe it was an old bottle. Just having a bottle from the same retailer and this thing is 4 moths past it. Spewing.

Having said that, the Beast is a good beer. Talking more about my perceptions than anything else, perhaps. Will definitely have it again. Intend to call into the brewery, actually, as I'm hoping to be up that way soon anyway.


----------



## manticle

bum said:


> Maybe it was an old bottle. Just having a bottle from the same retailer and this thing is 4 moths past it. Spewing.
> 
> Having said that, the Beast is a good beer. Talking more about my perceptions than anything else, perhaps. Will definitely have it again. Intend to call into the brewery, actually, as I'm hoping to be up that way soon anyway.



Your perceptions (and your honest perceptions) in beer tasting are worth far more than re-appropriated jargon. Same with wine food and whisky as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## christmasbender

says you can keep this one for up to 25 years. i only managed to hold out a couple.

and to think i used to pick the raisins out of my alpen as a kid. now i'm savoring the flavor coming from this tasty ale

slinte

christmasbender


----------



## JonnyAnchovy

This was actually a real disappointment for me - not sure if it was a little old, but the hop flavor and aroma was just a bit underwhelming....... Should I give it another go?






Meantime Choc and Coffee - both really great beers, but maybe a bit one-dimensional in my opinion. Massive chocolate and massive coffee respectively, but not a whole lot more going on. Would have liked some more toasty undertones in both.....


----------



## Tony

Crappy phone pic of what i was drinking tonight,

and a coaster of the alternative!

Hmmmmmmm 330ml of 3.5% water fot $4.50 or pints of guinness for $6.

I was a hard choice.

cheers


----------



## TidalPete

Slightly :icon_offtopic: 

On a slightly different tack GABOTIY.  
Apologies to all those sensitive souls out there & for the label being too wide for one pic.  
Picked this one up along with others in '80\'81 from the Plough Inn on Southside Brissy long before that tourist trap came to be. 

What a bargain! $0.75 for a week-old bottle of plonk. :lol: 



[attachme
nt=32036anther_Piss2.JPG]

TP


----------



## Batz

A good friend and just returned from Holland after visiting his family, lucky for me he brought me back a few beers :beer: 






I liked this beer the first couple of sips, then I found it to sweet and almost syrupy, it high in alcohol 7% and I had a strong after taste of this.
There are a few brewers I know seem not to be able to detect this taste, or like it I suppose, I have been given a sample of brews over the last few years that echo the after taste I get with this brew I don't personally like alcohol taste.
Depends on what you like hey?





Batz


----------



## bconnery

A pilot mate of mine bought me back this minikeg of Pilsener from the Last Drop brewery. The keg was well travelled and had aged a few months but still a very drinkable pils. Certainly went down well on a brewday...



Kolsch from the Wig & Pen. Their first bottled beer (I'm fairly certain...). 
Tasting very nice and reminding me that I have yet to brew one of these and it is long overdue...


----------



## reviled

I couldnt wait till my bday so made another order :icon_cheers: 

1 x Alaskan IPA - (330ml Bottle) 

1 x Abita Jockamo IPA - (330ml Bottle) 

1 x Avery IPA - (330ml Bottle) 

1 x Mendocino White Hawk Original IPA - (330ml Bottle) 

4 x Stone Ruination IPA - (330ml Bottle) 

1 x Deschutes Inversion IPA - (330ml Bottle) 

1 x Sierra Nevada Pale Ale - (350ml Bottle)


----------



## Pollux

Oh yeah....


----------



## Effect

Bought them both to expand my understanding of beer...they both definately did that for me. Das rauchbier fand ich nicht so toll...smelt like schinken...


----------



## Effect

Just one more...

Just when you thought you thought that you were only a hop head and needed a hop heavy beer to make you happy...comes along a maibock through american eyes...


----------



## Batz

h34r: Batz h34r:


----------



## Muggus

Pulled one out of the cellar...


HY Cuvee
Got this one a couple of years back. Bit of wierd one, as in it's brewed in Belgium by an Italian company...or something like that.
Strong Belgian in style (11%), but I found it rather intriguing indeed... Carbonation was low, aroma much like a tawny port, which a rich sweet body and warmth to add; lots sultana and raisin flavours in there.
Thoroughly enjoyed it either way!


----------



## O'Henry

Phillip said:


> Just one more...
> 
> Just when you thought you thought that you were only a hop head and needed a hop heavy beer to make you happy...comes along a maibock through american eyes...
> 
> View attachment 32174



One of my mates loves this beer, then he had the double dead guy... Needless to say :icon_drool2: . Top choice!


----------



## Sydneybrewer

got back from US a few days ago, some of the best beers i tried while there. 

sierra nevada pale ale, bloody beautiful drink and probably my all time fave beer





dogfishhead 120 min ipa 21% abv more like a spirit then a beer, a nice warm experience though





sam adams imperial white 11% abv a very nice drop not unlike champagne 





also worth special mention is the Hennepin belgian saison i had on tap at the Astoria beer garden in queens NY, very very nice drop, does anyone know if they have it on tap here in Aus, also Hoergarden on tap is the bees knees.

edit: image fix


----------



## bulp

Batz said:


> View attachment 32213
> 
> 
> 
> h34r: Batz h34r:



I knew it ha ha cmon Batz out of the closet you loved it didn't you.


----------



## PistolPatch

Batz said:


> View attachment 32213
> 
> h34r: Batz h34r:



Excuse me but did anyone notice that's a _*wheat*_ beer on Batz's balcony?

WTF???????????????????????????????

Edit: Sorry bulp, just read your post above. Far kin amazing eh?


----------



## TidalPete

PistolPatch said:


> Excuse me but did anyone notice that's a _*wheat*_ beer on Batz's balcony?
> 
> WTF???????????????????????????????
> 
> Edit: Sorry bulp, just read your post above. Far kin amazing eh?



Just because he poured it doesn't mean he drank it?  

TP


----------



## moodgett

had a few of these on saturday night 





anyone in Newcastle area get to Warners at the Bay these are 6 bucks for 500ml


----------



## drsmurto

Batz said:


> View attachment 32213
> 
> 
> 
> h34r: Batz h34r:



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Was there a person out of picture with a gun to your head?


----------



## Adamt

Is Batz dead?!


----------



## Fents

I used to like the old batz.... h34r: 

you have changed man....


----------



## Fents

Found some six packs of 500ml cans of heinikin!! like proper amsterdamn heinkin....all for the pricely sum of $16. Boh selekta.


----------



## hatchor

Fents said:


> Found some six packs of 500ml cans of heinikin!! like proper amsterdamn heinkin....all for the pricely sum of $16. Boh selekta.



Where from Fents....... in or out of date?


----------



## Batz

Adamt said:


> Is Batz dead?!




Still alive, I was given a gift pack of these beers and one was a wheat :icon_vomit: 

I poured it, tasted it, gave it to the wife....and then it got tipped out. I knew you guys would like the pic but. :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Fents

hatchor said:


> Where from Fents....... in or out of date?



hahaha i did not even think of checking the date!

Watsonia IGA - the one in the proper watsonia shops, not diamond village shops.


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> hahaha i did not even think of checking the date!
> 
> Watsonia IGA - the one in the proper watsonia shops, not diamond village shops.



My mate used to work at the bottle-o there some years ago (diamond village one). Used to get some interesting scotches in for himself! Too bad he wasnt all that interested in beers back then.


----------



## WSC

Just drinking a Lindemans Kriek. Love the pink head.....

Is there artificial flavour in this beer, it is just very much like cherry medicine. The ingredients say sugar, sweetner and aroma, seems a bit strange.


----------



## Renegade

Dropped in for a 4-Pack of WE Pale this arvo, and the manager suggested replacing a couple with a beer he just got in. So I've been comntemplating the lovely flavours of *Barossa Valley Brewery Organic Ale*. I'm not much for reviews, but here goes - 

it pours a nice head with lingering lacework down the glass and is quite cloudy for a commercial beer. The aroma fragrance is reminiscent of the Enterprise Brewery's Nelson Sauvin offering, with fruity aromas, which I might say is slightly peachy perhaps with some pineapple. This follows through with the flavour components, which are balanced nicely, but I can't say what sort of hop combination they use, perhaps a bit of NS with some Cascade and (maybe) Amarillo, although not as intensly recognisable as other Amarillo beers on the market. Would definatly file it in the "New American Style". Maltiness is present in the medium body, which also makes me think they're going for the US trend in several craft brews these days. 

There's a lingering bitterness that I'm not a fan of, but despite that, the overall bitttering is pretty good, and what I like in a beer. I suppose that the best reccomendation I can give is that if asked whether I would buy it again, the answer would be HELL YES. Well worth a look in if you want to see what some of the smaller labels are doing in Australia. It was said to me by the bottle shop guy that this is a recipe that's been given over to a large 'brew to order' outfit to produce, but their website suggests otherwise, so who knows where it's done.


----------



## jlm

Just got back from a week in lovely Charlotte Cove in southern Tasmania where a friend and I (and to a lesser degree the wife) worked our way through a massive amount of really good beer. I remembered to take a photo of 2....


Cantillon St. Lamvinous (spelling is probably wrong) Probably my favorite Cantillon beer so far. Aged on Merlot grapes, (sour) beer meets wine!


Moo Brew Oak Aged Stout. Excellently oakey (if thats a word). We did a back to back with Murrays Wild Thing, but they're two different beers really, although the Wild Thing is my personal preference if forced to choose. 

Honorable mentions go to the 7 Sheds Range.... Drank them all both bottled and draught. Loved the Kentish Ale, Seemed to taste a bit different to when I was down there last year.

And another photo of the moo brew that conveys a little better the awesome surrounds in which the beer was drunk. 


Work really sucked today.


----------



## winkle

WSC said:


> Just drinking a Lindemans Kriek. Love the pink head.....
> 
> Is there artificial flavour in this beer, it is just very much like cherry medicine. The ingredients say sugar, sweetner and aroma, seems a bit strange.



Lindemans make some interesting beers - some overly sweet others fantastic. We had some Lindemans Faro in Canberra and it was great, photo yet to be found amongst all the AABC general drunkeness :icon_drunk: photos.


----------



## winkle

Dunno how you'd define a good day but today was pretty good. Two batches of beer put to bed and cracked one of these in honour of the birthday boys.


----------



## Dazza_devil

Just enjoying a drop of the Guinness 250th Anniversary stout. My first authentic Irish stout.
Anyone else had a go at this one?


----------



## Batz

Very heady beer from Belgian, 7.3%.


From the web and about right

Description

Appearance : blond, living beer with a fine and generous head.
Flair : balanced association of green apple fruit and fine hop.
Taste : light bitterness, smooth, beer with character.
Remark : tasting between 5 and 12C

Technical information

Alcohol degree : 7,3 % vol.
Bitterness : 25 EBU
Colour : 9 EBC


Saving the bottle for you Biergeliebter


Batz


----------



## reviled

Not in the glass yet, but still... B)


----------



## beers

reviled said:


> Not in the glass yet, but still... B)



Whoa!.... ok, you win.


----------



## Fourstar

reviled said:


> Not in the glass yet, but still...



Rev, im a very jealous man. <_< 

:beerbang: !!!


----------



## white.grant

reviled said:


> Not in the glass yet, but still... B)



Show off  What's the story? Have you been travelling?


----------



## Tony

Oh wow what a selection.

Thats a prety penny worth of beers there.

Lucky bugger 

cheers


----------



## Batz

Tony said:


> Oh wow what a selection.
> 
> Thats a prety penny worth of beers there.
> 
> Lucky bugger
> 
> cheers




Bad luck that so many are empty


----------



## daemon

Very jealous reviled, I'm actually wearing a SN Torpedo shirt now in fact  I managed to try a reasonable variety when I was in the US last year, as a hop head you'll love the DogFish Head beers. I thought the Fat Tire was a bit over-rated but in a country dominated by bud light it was still very nice. 

I just had a bottle of the Sunshine Coast Brewery Chilli beer, it's the first commercial chilli beer that I thought had any real kick to it. It's balanced fairly well by a good portion of crystal malt but there's no mistaking the chilli when you breathe out. I only had a very short visit to the brewery but the selection on tap looked great.


----------



## hefevice

Batz said:


> View attachment 32213
> 
> 
> 
> h34r: Batz h34r:



Best beer in the world, in one of the best spots in the world. Can't go wrong with that!


----------



## bum

You make me sad, reviled.


----------



## fcmcg

Boagsy said:


> Just enjoying a drop of the Guinness 250th Anniversary stout. My first authentic Irish stout.
> Anyone else had a go at this one?


Yeah...didn't think much of it...................
Ferg


----------



## hoohaaman

reviled said:


> Not in the glass yet, but still... B)




What was your favourite B)


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

reviled said:


> Not in the glass yet, but still... B)



Never mind the beers! Cracking curtains reviled B) 

C&B
TDA


----------



## reviled

Batz said:


> Bad luck that so many are empty



 Only a couple, I couldnt wait!! 

I basically just asked everyone I know for beer for my bday this year and this is what I was fortunate enough to get  

So far ive had the Dogfish head 90 min, Stone IPA, Fat Tyre, The Green Flash beers, the SNPA, and the Yeastie Boys, and out of all of them I was quite partial to the SNPA, damn tasty :icon_drool2: 

Wouldnt have happened without thebeerstore.co.nz - cheers guys!


----------



## reviled

Daemon said:


> I just had a bottle of the Sunshine Coast Brewery Chilli beer, it's the first commercial chilli beer that I thought had any real kick to it. It's balanced fairly well by a good portion of crystal malt but there's no mistaking the chilli when you breathe out. I only had a very short visit to the brewery but the selection on tap looked great.



Thats good to hear! Ive actually got a bottle of that chilli beer in the fridge, my dad got it for me last time he was over there but ive been weary to try it lol - I did try their summer ale and bitter and they were awesome! I also love how they list the IBU and what hops they use on the labels!


----------



## bconnery

Matso's Mango beer
For a belgian blonde with mango I was expecting something, well yellower I guess. 
Very pale. Crystal clear. 
Strong aroma of mango but it didn't come through as strong in the taste. 
Not what I was really expecting but a decent fruit beer all the same.


----------



## brettprevans

Timmerman's Kriek (cherry lambic)



Aroma and flavours of cherry candi, almond marzipan nd a hint of ginger. dry sweet finish. very similar to a cider in head, body and carb levels. thing sparse head. very very fine champaigne like bubbles/head. The finishingt sweetness seemed artifical but not cloying. very low level of sourness for a lambic.  It needs to be more sour and less artifically sweet to be balanced. I put the almond characteristic down to fermenting with cherry pits. not unpleasant. good clarity (you can see the TV thru the glass, albeit a very red TV distorted by the weird glass)

had a look at the bottle post drinking. :angry: main ingreident is from fruit juice! plus it has artifical sweetners and flavours. not happy. It seems i bought a bottle of megaswill kriek!

Look it's not all that bad, just not a great kriek. too much like a cherry cider. drop the articifical sweetness and it would have been great. oh well...going by bjcp Im giving it a 27.


----------



## humper_zim

fergthebrewer said:


> Yeah...didn't think much of it...................
> Ferg




Me neither, was fairly bland i thought. not nearly as creamy and tasty as og guinness and seemed overcarbed. seemed to almost fizz in your mouth like a soft drink (for lack of any other way of describing it). the one i had was out of a bottle, not sure if it comes in any other form tho...

mike


----------



## Muggus

Had to happen eventually. The tempation was too much.
So I cracked open a bottle of Mikkeller Black Hole to commemorate my 500th RateBeer rating..
All I have to say is :icon_drool2:


----------



## bum

I hope the other 499 were a little more detailed...


----------



## Muggus

bum said:


> I hope the other 499 were a little more detailed...


Hahaha!
Got a bit carried away didn't I. Might have been spurred on by the 13 or so percent alcohol in the beer...


----------



## reviled

Dogfish Head 60 min IPA

:icon_drool2: 

Such a fresh complex hop flavour and a subtle honey malt character, soft dry lingering finish, yum!!


----------



## bum

Won't someone ban this guy already?


----------



## jdsaint

It's been 3 years since I last tried this beer, for some reason I had to grab this and give it another go!


----------



## daemon

The first "brown" Belgian that I'd tried and it was very nice. Not overly dark but enough taste to keep going back. I quite enjoyed this one.



Brewed with heated stones in the kettle and you can taste it. Not a bad brew but nothing that really stands out.



I was hoping a bit more from this one but not bad at the same time. Certainly doesn't taste like an 8.5% beer, would be very deadly by the pint!


----------



## Jez

jdsaint said:


> It's been 3 years since I last tried this beer, for some reason I had to grab this and give it another go!



Are you crazy?!?!

Don't wait for those poor Dragons to win a comp before you drink another one!! :lol: 

They're yummy, I agree.


----------



## jdsaint

Jez said:


> Are you crazy?!?!
> 
> Don't wait for those poor Dragons to win a comp before you drink another one!! :lol:
> 
> They're yummy, I agree.



Saints will win next year :icon_offtopic: 

I am hooked on pale ale at this point in time


----------



## reviled

Acme California IPA - Wow, what a sh*t beer, way to fizzy, minimal hop aroma, thin watery mouthfeel, harsh bitterness, hmmm, I had half the glass trying to let it redeem itself but sadly, it got tipped down the sink, which is something i very very VERY rarely do, especially when ive paid $5 for it!!

Also - mods, why hasnt this thread been airlocked yet? Surely it warrents it? Can someone plz do it :icon_cheers:


----------



## reviled

Rogue Hazelnut brown - I needed something special tonight and was hoping this wouldnt disappoint....... It didnt ^_^ 

At first I was weary of this beer as i dont normally like the sweeter beers as much, and I dont know why, but I expected this to be sweeter from what ive read about it, but its not, its absolutely awesome! Like chewing on a chocolate covered roasted hazelnut, theres the perfect amount of roast to stop it being sweet or cloying, a nice full mouthfeel and I keep getting a burst of nutelle chocolate with every sip! Yum!!

Buy this beer, try it now, its good! lol




edit : Thread still not airlocked? h34r:


----------



## Effect

Bought two of these a month or so back. Been waiting for the right moment to crack it. Just ran out of gas for my kegerator for some reason  What better time to open up this baby.

Couldn't drink something this good without something to eat, so quickly threw this pizza together (rocket toppa - my favourite!)




Heavy brett pie cherry nose. Strong malt flavour with warming alcohol - lingers of with some complex caramel. Sorry not that great at describing beers, but definately worth the price tag ($55 for 2). An amazing beer is an understatement!

Cheers
Phil


----------



## bum

Rogue Dead Guy Ale (in free Unibroue glass)




Was it the name? I have to admit I was expecting something more on first taste. Once I got my head around a different idea it turnes out it is quite a nice beer. 

Last night (no pics) I had Moo Brew Pale Ale (gusher, gutted), Flying Dog Classic Pale Ale (ok I guess but I'm pretty sure I'm not far from brewing better myself), Red Duck Bengal IPA (JS IPA is probably a better beer which is saying something) and Holgate Nut Brown Ale (DO NOT WANT).


----------



## Effect

bum said:


> Rogue Dead Guy Ale (in free Unibroue glass)
> 
> View attachment 33089
> 
> 
> Was it the name? I have to admit I was expecting something more on first taste.



I was expecting an in your face **** you up hop bomb...it was in fact a rather nice american take on a maibock...quite nice indeed.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## brenjak

A Bamberg Aaecht Rauchbier. I am no BJCP judge and my adjective vocab is sadly lacking but this is something different. Smells like any smoked food you get like bacon, cheese and tastes likewise.


----------



## brenjak

Schloss Eggenberg Hopfen Konig from Austria. Not quite as heavy on the hops as a Pilsner Urquell but a very refreshing beer.


----------



## brenjak

SP Lager from PNG. Not a lot to say about this one but if it was on tap i would be drinking it over VB or Toohey's New. Has a nice hop character not dissimilar to Lions Nathan brewed Heineken.


----------



## bum

Biergeliebter said:


> A Bamberg Aaecht Rauchbier.



Weird. I'm drinking that right now. I submit photographic evidence.




Smoked Bacon Inna Biskit inna glass.

This is the darkest beer I have ever enjoyed. Maybe "enjoyed" is too strong a word? Perhaps I am more "pleasantly challenged" by this beer. Will definitely try this again.


----------



## manticle

I love smoky flavours in cheese, smallgoods, whisky, meats and tomatoes. This sounds like it would be my cup of beer and something I've never tried. Where did you get yours Bum?


----------



## bum

Slowbeer. Nice little shop that. Prices seem pretty reasonable on the most part.


----------



## MitchDudarko

Young's Double Chocolate Stout. I like this any time, but goes really well with dessert, as the chocolate flavour and aroma is fairly strong. First "Ewww... It's black beer" SWMBO actually requests when I tell her I'm off to the bottle shop. 





Brew Boys Stellar Ale. This was nice too. Kinda sweet as it has Star Anise in it. They suggest to cellar it for 1 - 3 years, but because it was cold when I bought it, I thought I may as well drink it. Going to buy a few more and actually cellar them. 





Oh and Scotch Fillets in the background are about to go on the grill. 

Cheers!
Mitch


----------



## MitchDudarko

manticle said:


> I love smoky flavours in cheese, smallgoods, whisky, meats and tomatoes.




+1. I'm a big sucker for smoked meats.
(Get your mind out of the gutter!)


----------



## bum

Furthering my allegory where quality of photography is symbolic of the quality of the review:




Flying Dog Snake Dog IPA. Nice but almost feint aroma. Good, solid bitterness. That's really about it for the pluses. I have a question about this beer. My question about this beer is as follows: how do you make a 60 IBU beer but have every single point of it's 7.1% ABV painfully apparent? Even after having finished it 30 min ago I can still feel it in my mouth when I breathe. It's a decent beer still but nowhere near worth the price of entry.


----------



## manticle

MitchDudarko said:


> +1. I'm a big sucker for smoked meats.
> (Get your mind out of the gutter!)



Based on reading this thread last night I found a bottle of said smoked beer in Northcote. It's waiting for me to drink my way through a few other things.

First was Cidrerie d'Anneville Cidre Traditionnel: a naturally fermented cider from Normandy. This is the first naturally fermented cider I've tried and it was delicious. It was like apples and a winery in a glass. Not wine but the slightly dank, musty oak smell you get when you visit the cellars of a winery. Very mildly sweet with a good hit of sour but not mouth puckering. Definitely not to everyone's tastes but I'll be trying a few more of these.

I also bought a faro lambic but it too is waiting, along with a westmalle dubbel (my favourite of the trappist dubbels that I've tried).

No photos.


----------



## Tony

Biergeliebter said:


> SP Lager from PNG. Not a lot to say about this one but if it was on tap i would be drinking it over VB or Toohey's New. Has a nice hop character not dissimilar to Lions Nathan brewed Heineken.




I pollished off a few of these at Port Morsbey airport at 9am one day. Not a bad beer but not as good as the Export!

Its nice and bitter, crisp, clean with a light floral hopiness.

It would hold up well with Aus premium beers and at $3 a beer...... well priced.

Also pollished of a few at the Airways hotel in Port Morsbey. Bloody good spot that... even if getting there is a tad hairy! :unsure: 

PS..... was eating Pizza as well and killed the head but after 4 weeks in a dry camp mine site in the highlands..... i didnt care! It was 34 deg in June.

cheers


----------



## Gulpa

bum said:


> Flying Dog Snake Dog IPA. Nice but almost feint aroma. Good, solid bitterness. That's really about it for the pluses. I have a question about this beer. My question about this beer is as follows: how do you make a 60 IBU beer but have every single point of it's 7.1% ABV painfully apparent? Even after having finished it 30 min ago I can still feel it in my mouth when I breathe. It's a decent beer still but nowhere near worth the price of entry.



I had one of these a month or two ago. Agree with your impressions. Nice enough but not really anything to write home about. Had much better homebrewed IPAs via case swaps. I dont remember the alc standing out like you described. Its possible you had a mistreated bottle.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## kabooby

Phillip said:


> View attachment 33078
> 
> 
> 
> Bought two of these a month or so back. Been waiting for the right moment to crack it. Just ran out of gas for my kegerator for some reason  What better time to open up this baby.
> 
> Couldn't drink something this good without something to eat, so quickly threw this pizza together (rocket toppa - my favourite!)
> 
> View attachment 33079
> 
> 
> Heavy brett pie cherry nose. Strong malt flavour with warming alcohol - lingers of with some complex caramel. Sorry not that great at describing beers, but definately worth the price tag ($55 for 2). An amazing beer is an understatement!
> 
> Cheers
> Phil


Hey Phillip, Is that AA3. I have still got a bottle that I am thinking of opening this christmas.


----------



## bum

Tuatara IPA - Not quite as dark as my phone camera suggests. Thin head that disappears quickly but still seems to lace the glass nicely. They bang on about how traditional this beer is and perhaps it is exactly like an IPA might have been in the 1800s or whenever but compared to an IPA from further down the shelf in the shop? It seems pretty pissweak. It is a nice enough beer but I'm seeing it as an unbalanced Pale Ale (and not a very malty one at that) rather than an IPA - firm bitterness but everything else very much takes a back seat here. I guess it would be a very sessionable beer for those who like quite bitter beers (me) but I think there are probably better options in this regard.


----------



## Effect

kabooby said:


> Hey Phillip, Is that AA3. I have still got a bottle that I am thinking of opening this christmas.



most certainly is...very nice beer. Hope you enjoy it.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Fourstar

bum said:


> Furthering my allegory where quality of photography is symbolic of the quality of the review:
> Flying Dog Snake Dog IPA. Nice but almost feint aroma. Good, solid bitterness. That's really about it for the pluses. I have a question about this beer. My question about this beer is as follows: how do you make a 60 IBU beer but have every single point of it's 7.1% ABV painfully apparent? Even after having finished it 30 min ago I can still feel it in my mouth when I breathe. It's a decent beer still but nowhere near worth the price of entry.





Gulpa said:


> I had one of these a month or two ago. Agree with your impressions. Nice enough but not really anything to write home about. Had much better homebrewed IPAs via case swaps. I dont remember the alc standing out like you described. Its possible you had a mistreated bottle.
> cheers
> Andrew.



We all came to the same consencous at the BJCP course in Melbourne. 

The bitterness is there however the alcohol is heavy, it lingers and unfortunatly detracts from any of the decent malt qualities that my be present. To be brutally honest, the quality of this beer as an AIPA is lacking in plenty of areas. The nose is just not there and the hoppyness that does exist, is somewhat harsh. Possibly due to the heavy alcohol present. 

Not the best representation of the style unfortunatly.


----------



## Muggus

Cracked open this "new" La Trappe beer the other day; Isid'or.
Sort of a strongish Belgian-style amber ale really. Not rich enough to be considered a dubbel, which is odd for a 7.5%.
Plenty of spicy peppery yeasty phenolics and ripe stonefruit flavours with a biscuity caramel malt body.
It's decent, but I reckon it falls a bit short compared to similiar beers.



Also swung by the local independant bottle 'o and snagged a few brews to keep me going for a while.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Gonna have a bit of a crack over teh next few days - just bought $120 bucks worth of mixed beer, most of which I haven't tasted before

1st - the one I bought in bulk because it was cheap (slab of cans for $33) and its hot today.

*Furstenbrau*

I'd say its a Munich Helles / Continental Pale lager.. probably leaning more towards the Helles. Nice firm pilsner maltiness, bittered just barley to balance, hint of noble hop on the nose. Tastes a fraction adjuncty - but its Water Malt Hops Yeast on the ingredients list.

There isn't an Aussie Macro beer I would have in preference to this and its better than "most" micro brewed lagers. But you have to be in the mood for light lager - it ain't no flavour explosion. Lets put it this way. I drank the first few out of a glass to get the full experience... I have degraded to sucking it straight out of the can. But - I will go back to the glass for the first few on my next session.

A serviceable if not spectacular German style lager.. from Greece. 

Only about 15 more to go...

Thirsty


----------



## WSC

Sitting down tonight in the hotel room. Luckily the bottlo across from the hotel had Samuel Smiths. I have the Old Brewery Pale, the Nut Brown and the Oatmeal stout for desert.....that should do me I reckon.

Sorry but I don't have any pics....I love the guys that post with the glass and bottle, top work.

I have had a few of the flying dogs too (last week) and the AIPA was pretty uninspiring, the others OK but not stand out. I think I paid somewhere between $7-10 dollars for a stubby too. Good to rty it but never again.


----------



## eric8

Muggus said:


> View attachment 33208
> 
> Also swung by the local independant bottle 'o and snagged a few brews to keep me going for a while.


Where is this local you speak of???


----------



## joshuahardie

Two new ones.

Man I loved the Rodenbach. Sour, some balsamic like flavour. Reminded me of the wood aged Baltic porter experiment, that a group on here created.

The Isid'or was also a good beer, but I can't remember the finer points of it now. The price did stand out. at $9 for a 750ml 7.5% trappist ale. I grabbed two


----------



## reviled

Rochefort 10 - complex aroma of dark fruits, raisins, plums, prunes, a hint of cherry and marmite, big chewy malt on the palate with a sweet but not cloying candy finish - what a great beer!! I nursed my one bottle last night over an hour and was enjoying it more and more as it came to room temp...

Alesmith IPA - Way to fizzy at first, and too cold at 6*c, so I left it to warm up and im so glad that I did, strong clean crisp hop aroma, citrus, lemon, pine sap, lashes of honey, bready and caramel malt up front which is then dominated by a grapefruit and citrus combo on the finish.. Its bitter, but not too bitter, perfectly balanced IMO!!

Wow - these two beers are definately going on my top 10 for 2009!!! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Muggus

eric8 said:


> Where is this local you speak of???


Jims Cellars on Edgeworth David Ave in Waitara. 
I love the place, has beers and specials you're unlikely to get anywhere else!


----------



## brenjak

manticle said:


> I love smoky flavours in cheese, smallgoods, whisky, meats and tomatoes. This sounds like it would be my cup of beer and something I've never tried. Where did you get yours Bum?



International Beer Shop. Mixed carton of my choosing for the B'day.


----------



## brenjak

bum said:


> Slowbeer. Nice little shop that. Prices seem pretty reasonable on the most part.



I am visiting the family in Melbourne in Jan. Slowbeer address has been logged and it will be visited!


----------



## superdave

Fairly new member so hopefully the Sapporo Edelpils hasn't been covered in this thread yet.
Tasted it about a month ago now, so it isn't too fresh in my memory; but I did remember it was bitter and aromatic and tasted pretty damn good (or I was missing the taste of decent beer after drinking the usual big brand Asian beers for 6 weeks).


----------



## Thirsty Boy

A "Bohemia" Pilsner

Uninspiring - a bit of a hop hit in the aroma initially.. but unfortunately the beer was well aged (1 week past used by.. grr) and a little lightstruck. It had no malt character left, no hop character left and was a tiny bit cardboardy. 

Wish I knew what it was like fresh - It could be a fine beer. But check the dates if you are tempted to buy this beer from the Duncans on Church st in Richmond. They are normally good about being honest about out of date beers, this one snuck through.


----------



## reviled

Well the pug has just got its first wof and rego in around 4 years!! Yusss!! Been driving it all afternoon feeling young again lol

At Victoria Park NW today picked up a Sierra Nevada Anniversary ale and an Anchor Steam beer...

Drinking the Steam beer now, its ok, not really my thing, quite thin and bitter, somewhat unbalanced and im not too fond of the hop flavour either.. Oh well, it was good to try it


----------



## glennheinzel

reviled said:


> Well the pug has just got its first wof and rego in around 4 years!! Yusss!! Been driving it all afternoon feeling young again lol
> 
> At Victoria Park NW today picked up a Sierra Nevada Anniversary ale and an Anchor Steam beer...
> 
> Drinking the Steam beer now, its ok, not really my thing, quite thin and bitter, somewhat unbalanced and im not too fond of the hop flavour either.. Oh well, it was good to try it



Not only do you guys have an amazing selection of beers through the online beer store (I can't remember its name at the moment), but you also have Sierra Nevada Anniversary Ale at your supermarkets? Nice.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

1999 Vintage Ale, my last bottle of this and I now wish I saved a few more to drink @ 10 years old.

Some sherry and port type flavours, caramel, dried fig, spicey.... pretty damn complex all in all and a really top drop IMHO.

C&B
TDA


----------



## redbeard

Localtaphouse Syd today:

- Meantime IPA- fantastic, much fresher & bitter & smoother than the local bottle version. highly recommended

- Feral Hop Hog IPA - very floral, borders on the PA/IPA scale, dont remember high bitterness or aftertaste ... not bad, just not a strong IPA

- Matilda Bay Alpha Pale Ale - nice but not the bitter resinny beer I remember from 2yrs ago 

- Feral Fanta Pants Imperial Red Ale - darker than a red, this should be labelled an IPA. much stronger than the hop hog, has some nice complex malty hops flavours. perhaps the brewer went mad & added more hops / malt than usual ? recommended 

- steak sandwich & frittes - great food as usual, filled the spot & slowed the last pint but people watching can be interesting around that area 

- money quota exceeded, so walked home (downhill  ) ...


----------



## brenjak

No pics so apologes up front.

Murrays Nirvana Pale Ale - Fantastic. Beautiful malt and hop taste with the aroma to match.

James Squire Sundown - The citrus taste was a bit overpowering but a nice lager on a hot day (which it is as per usual in FNQ)

Patagonia from Argentina - Total Swill. Looked at the bottle and 6 weeks out of date! Dont think it would have made a difference though.

Prost!

(exception to the Patagonia)


----------



## hefevice

Maltus Faber Birrifico in Genova Extra Brune (10% ABV). Think Duchesse de Bourgogne on steroids (minus the sourness). Wonderful sipper for a cold and stormy day in Genova. Some really intersting beer coming out of the North of Italy at the moment.


----------



## Aaron

Some Stone and Wood Pale from a little while ago. I'm not the hugest fan of this beer but it went down a treat after walking around Brisbane all day.


----------



## barls

heres some from my recent work trip.
a tasting plate from blue sky in cairns




after being in the solomons and no decent beer, i found this in villa




heres the one that i liked, les 3 brasseurs in neumea.
the christmas ales that they put on just before we left




it was sweet and well ballanced but i couldnt drink more than 3 of them, due to alcohol levels.


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Had me a blonde, a virgin blonde.






Haven't bothered with the non too recent influx of so called blonde beers flooding the market, but though I'd best fall for the marketing ploy behind this one.

Smell; sucks, it's like a mildly skunked beer like a euro lager that's been stuck in a container for 6 weeks of ship travel.

Taste; just as bad as a euro lager.

Marketing's not all it's hyped up to be


----------



## Muggus

geoff_tewierik said:


> Haven't bothered with the non too recent influx of so called blonde beers flooding the market, but though I'd best fall for the marketing ploy behind this one.
> 
> Smell; sucks, it's like a mildly skunked beer like a euro lager that's been stuck in a container for 6 weeks of ship travel.
> 
> Taste; just as bad as a euro lager.
> 
> Marketing's not all it's hyped up to be


False marketing.
They claim it to be a virgin, but in reality it's fucked.


----------



## winkle

hefevice said:


> Maltus Faber Birrifico in Genova Extra Brune (10% ABV). Think Duchesse de Bourgogne on steroids (minus the sourness). Wonderful sipper for a cold and stormy day in Genova. Some really intersting beer coming out of the North of Italy at the moment.



Sounds like you're enjoying yourself.
Think of the 35+ C days, 80% humidity and 29 C nights you are missing  .


----------



## Pennywise

Last night I have one of the best beers I've ever had, I can't believe a 10% beer can be soooooo smooth


----------



## bum

MitchDudarko said:


> Young's Double Chocolate Stout. I like this any time, but goes really well with dessert, as the chocolate flavour and aroma is fairly strong. First "Ewww... It's black beer" SWMBO actually requests when I tell her I'm off to the bottle shop.



I tried this beer pretty much on the strength of your SWMBO liking it (I'm trying to find some training-wheels beer to turn her into a devotee but not having much luck so far (as yet all she's liked is a fresh SNPA (sorta) and my first AG (well, she says it is better than almost every beer I've bought so that counts. IT DOES SO!!!)). To be honest I only get chocolate in the aroma if I take a huge sniff - normal inhalation only gives me something similar to coffee. Flavour wise I get weak stout flavours and something coffee-like if I look really hard for it.

Didn't work on SWMBO either. All I've got left to try is Rogue Hazelnut Brown Nectar.


----------



## Tony

Enjoyed this one tonight. Pretty much a fine example of a belgian trippel.

cheers


----------



## SAbier

Unibroue 17 :icon_drool2:


----------



## Tony

Now this beer i enjoyed!

Its big and malty, lots of nutty caramel malt and a drying menerally character to the beer that i am really enjoying. It balances the sweetness very well.

Awsome beer!

cheers


----------



## hefevice

bum said:


> I tried this beer pretty much on the strength of your SWMBO liking it (I'm trying to find some training-wheels beer to turn her into a devotee but not having much luck so far (as yet all she's liked is a fresh SNPA (sorta) and my first AG (well, she says it is better than almost every beer I've bought so that counts. IT DOES SO!!!)). To be honest I only get chocolate in the aroma if I take a huge sniff - normal inhalation only gives me something similar to coffee. Flavour wise I get weak stout flavours and something coffee-like if I look really hard for it.
> 
> Didn't work on SWMBO either. All I've got left to try is Rogue Hazelnut Brown Nectar.



If you want a big chocolaty hit, you need to get your hands on some of this. :icon_drool2:


----------



## MitchDudarko

Tony said:


> Now this beer i enjoyed!
> 
> Its big and malty, lots of nutty caramel malt and a drying menerally character to the beer that i am really enjoying. It balances the sweetness very well.
> 
> Awsome beer!
> 
> cheers




I haven't had a Samuel Smith Beer that I haven't enjoyed yet. All 3 that I have drank! lol. The Taddy Porter and Oatmeal Stout were both really nice beers. 
Mitch


----------



## Maple

As the boys in Melb are set in for a 37 degree plus day today, I thought I'd post up one I'm digging into now just to help keep things cool. this little gem is a Kawartha Lakes - Nut Brown ale, nice chocolate hazelnut aroma and flavour, reasonable well balanced.


----------



## brettprevans

f*ck off Dave!


----------



## Maple

OK, ready for another... this time, a Copper Altbier from Magnotta. The taste is as good as the colour - and perhaps better than the photographer. 





4" of fresh snow in the past 2 hours, and the fridge is everywhere you can reach outside!...I love this place.


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> f*ck off Dave!



:lol: Dont you have better things todo in the motherland like drink awesome beer than post on here!?! 



Maple said:


> 4" of fresh snow in the past 2 hours, and the fridge is everywhere you can reach outside!...*I love this place.*



I love Melbourne too! It's 9 AM and the current temp is 29 degrees! Remember, in hot weather the clothes come off and the talent in the city already is phenominal. Its like going fishing with dynamite, you just can't loose! :beerbang:


----------



## Maple

Fourstar said:


> :lol: Dont you have better things todo in the motherland like drink awesome beer than post on here!?!
> 
> 
> 
> I love Melbourne too! It's 9 AM and the current temp is 29 degrees! Remember, in hot weather the clothes come off and the talent in the city already is phenominal. Its like going fishing with dynamite, you just can't loose! :beerbang:


To the first point - I am. just thought I'd help you lot out and post some pics that might cool ya down.

And as for the clothes off thing - yeah, slight hinderance here. ya get down to the thermals, but that's about it...bwahahaha, yer not Canadian until ya do it in the snow...(or a canoe if it's that warm month)


----------



## Bribie G

Maple said:


> To the first point - I am. just thought I'd help you lot out and post some pics that might cool ya down.
> 
> And as for the clothes off thing - yeah, slight hinderance here. ya get down to the thermals, but that's about it...bwahahaha, yer not Canadian until ya do it in the snow...(or a canoe if it's that warm month)



Love in a Canoe, isn't that the definition of Labatt ? B)


----------



## Fourstar

Maple said:


> To the first point - I am. just thought I'd help you lot out and post some pics that might cool ya down.



It's 10:44 and im already sweating for a beer just staring out into the CBD from my desk here. Either way that Alt looked supurb!

So are you throwing out all your luggage and stocking up on beer for the flight back?


----------



## Pete2501

Pollux said:


> Oh yeah....



I have good memories of kwak.

I had this bad boy last night while knuckling down to study. Smells better than it tastes but has a great mouth feel. It is dry but there is some malt sweetness after the initial dryness. Not overly hoppy.


----------



## Pete2501

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale was in the glass. 



Here's me trying to pour a glass with one hand.


----------



## drsmurto

Pete2501 said:


> I have good memories of kwak.
> 
> I had this bad boy last night while knuckling down to study. Smells better than it tastes but has a great mouth feel. It is dry but there is some malt sweetness after the initial dryness. Not overly hoppy.



I think that is one of the few english ales that travels ok. 

Also could be due to the hint of dark malts added (black malt at a guess) but its one i grab on a regular basis.

Tis also one i brew!


----------



## warrenlw63

DrSmurto said:


> I think that is one of the few english ales that travels ok.
> 
> Also could be due to the hint of dark malts added (black malt at a guess) but its one i grab on a regular basis.
> 
> Tis also one i brew!



Could be onto something there Smurto. Similar things seem to happen with Hobgoblin. Must be all those anti-oxidants in the roast. :icon_drool2: 

Warren -


----------



## Pete2501

warrenlw63 said:


> Could be onto something there Smurto. Similar things seem to happen with Hobgoblin. Must be all those anti-oxidants in the roast. :icon_drool2:
> 
> Warren -



I was listening to the roasting effects on the latest Brewstrong podcast. Interesting stuff i tells ya!


----------



## Fourstar

Dogfish Head - 60 Minute IPA

Intense hop aroma, thick and resin like. Sweet malt background w/ some toffee. A very rich hop aroma, very unique and piney w/ some melon notes. Some light alcohol present.

Presnts well with a loose head and bright honey like in appearance

A big hop flavour! Grassy, resinous pine, some citrus and melon notes but mostly dominated by evergreen like hops with the pine aroma. Light alcohol warmth, malt is evident and lightly nutty. The hops just scream everything about its 60 IBU yet is very clean and non obtrusive on the palate, balances very well, finish is clean and draws you back for more.

Mouthfeel is moderate with a moderate carbonation. No excessive hop tannins present. Considering the hopping rates, its very well balanced and no noticable astringency.

I just love these kind of beers! They let you know they have alcohol w/ no solvent or obtrusive notes. Beautifully balanced and the sessionability is outstanding. I wish i had another! :icon_cheers:


----------



## ben_sa

I cant post my photos up because they are on my phone

BUT

Blanche De Chamble

And Moo Brew Wheat

Both fantastic drops IMHO


----------



## SAbier

ben_sa said:


> I cant post my photos up because they are on my phone
> 
> BUT
> 
> Blanche De Chamble
> 
> And Moo Brew Wheat
> 
> Both fantastic drops IMHO



Where did you get the blanche de chambly?

Looks like Im not the only Unibroue drinker in Paralowie :icon_cheers:


----------



## ben_sa

Wheatsheaf Hotel.... While i was waiting for my mate to get his rotor tuned around the corner.

Are you in Paralowie SAbier? Ive probably seen you around the traps, i drink at the whitehorse regularly! Getting slighty :icon_offtopic: lol


----------



## sinkas

ben_sa said:


> Wheatsheaf Hotel.... While i was waiting for my mate to get his rotor tuned around the corner.



If you ain got a rotor, then you aint got a motor


----------



## MitchDudarko

sinkas said:


> If you ain got a rotor, then you aint got a motor




Pffft... <_<


----------



## Bribie G

sinkas said:


> If you ain got a rotor, then you aint got a motor


Love my Daihatsu 3-pot - the engine the Prius only thinks it has.
Anyway enough off topic, back to the beers :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum

Sierra Nevada Torpedo IPA - This is a really nice beer. _Really_ nice. Having said, if you walk into it looking for an uber-SNPA you're gonna need to do a little mental adjustment. With this beer bitterness is king. A very firm but smooth bitterness. Holy Christ, I do like this beer.


----------



## NickB

Guessing it's the 'torpedo' hopback they're using  Looking forward to trying some of the Citra hops they use 

Cheers


----------



## bum

Lagunitas IPA. My initial impression of this beer was that the aroma was pretty fantastic and that I don't recall having an IPA that was this clear before (pretty light in colour too). This has a very nice hop flavour (can't immediately recognise the combination). The bitterness is kinda harsh for my money and maybe even a little subdued for what I like from an IPA - but it is certainly too firm to simply be a pale ale. It is a very nice beer and I think I'm maybe being a little hard on it because it is following a beer which I enjoyed tremendously (I did make every effort to cleanse my palate between).


----------



## schooey

bum said:


> To be honest I only get chocolate in the aroma if I take a huge sniff - normal inhalation only gives me something similar to coffee. Flavour wise I get weak stout flavours and something coffee-like if I look really hard for it.



Not to detract too much from the current Melbexican/American beer circlejerk.... (Yeah, yeah, I'm jealous  ) but... Wow! The last time I had Youngs Double Chocolate, I remember it being like drinking from a chocolate essence bottle. From memory, I struggled to finish the bottle it was so overly chocolate sweet....

It's a wonderous thing this beer world


----------



## bum

Mine came from a retailer that I have bemoaned to a significant extent here already so I suppose I could very well be judging poorly treated example.


----------



## goomboogo

bum said:


> View attachment 34014
> 
> 
> Sierra Nevada Torpedo IPA - This is a really nice beer. _Really_ nice. Having said, if you walk into it looking for an uber-SNPA you're gonna need to do a little mental adjustment. With this beer bitterness is king. A very firm but smooth bitterness. Holy Christ, I do like this beer.



Did you get some of the citra? I think a few people will be working on beers along the lines of this one.


----------



## bum

Even though this is the first beer I've ever had that uses Citra, I'll be honest with you - can't really pick up much of anything in there that bares resemblance to the description of that hop. You could dry hop this beer with pretty much any US variety and it'd still be pretty awesome (possibly even more so if you used a fair whack of it to bump up the fruity aroma). I think this one is all about Magnum. Interested to see the BYO clone when someone gets around to posting it.


----------



## bum

Dogfish Head 90 Minute IIPA. I dunno. I wish I'd bought 2 of these because the first is not able to carry the weight of expectation. I've wanted one of these real bad for a long time and it just isn't measuring up. Light foamy head quickly dissipates to a whisp. Oily mouthfeel. Fairly dominant alcohol (though not at all harsh). It is a good beer - a beer I'd be stoked if I made - but I still find myself wanting. Probably more my fault than the beer's.


----------



## drsmurto

Meantime IPA

Very impressed with this beer. A big english IPA in line with what this style used to be all about. 

Malt upfront followed by a citrusy hop flavour followed by a lingering bitterness. This is how i like my IPAs. Simple but complex at the same time. 

England 1 seppos 0


----------



## reviled

bum said:


> View attachment 34050
> 
> 
> Dogfish Head 90 Minute IIPA. I dunno. I wish I'd bought 2 of these because the first is not able to carry the weight of expectation. I've wanted one of these real bad for a long time and it just isn't measuring up. Light foamy head quickly dissipates to a whisp. Oily mouthfeel. Fairly dominant alcohol (though not at all harsh). It is a good beer - a beer I'd be stoked if I made - but I still find myself wanting. Probably more my fault than the beer's.




I felt exactly the same way about the 90 min IPA, personally preferred their 60 min but as you say not sure if I just expected more having heard about it and wanting it for a year before actually trying it...


----------



## .DJ.

DrSmurto said:


> Meantime IPA
> 
> Very impressed with this beer. A big english IPA in line with what this style used to be all about.
> 
> Malt upfront followed by a citrusy hop flavour followed by a lingering bitterness. This is how i like my IPAs. Simple but complex at the same time.
> 
> England 1 seppos 0



+1. Had one on tap from the Taphouse...

Brilliant. Probably the best IPA I have had... Very smooth, bitter, hoppy.


----------



## bum

Rogue Northwestern Ale. Is this really 70IBU like it says on the tin? Feels more like high 50s to me (though a little harsh, perhaps). Much maltier than the US ales I'm used to but without being objectionable to my hop-biased palate. It does suffer when warming up which seems very odd to me.


----------



## SAbier

DrSmurto said:


> Meantime IPA
> 
> Very impressed with this beer. A big english IPA in line with what this style used to be all about.
> 
> Malt upfront followed by a citrusy hop flavour followed by a lingering bitterness. This is how i like my IPAs. Simple but complex at the same time.
> 
> England 1 seppos 0


been trying to get a hold of one of these for a while, where did you buy this?

cheers s.

ps. is Sierra Nevada available in Adelaide?


----------



## SAbier

ben_sa said:


> Wheatsheaf Hotel.... While i was waiting for my mate to get his rotor tuned around the corner.
> 
> Are you in Paralowie SAbier? Ive probably seen you around the traps, i drink at the whitehorse regularly! Getting slighty :icon_offtopic: lol



hey bit of a late reply but yes Im im Paralowie, just bought a house here a couple of months back so doubt if you wouldve seen me around.


----------



## bum

Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA - I dunno, between this and the 90 Minute I'm pretty sure I'm not into these continually hopped beers. Sure, they're ridiculously balanced for such crazily hopped beers but there is something in the flavour that I'm not digging. It feels like a wall of hops. I know that sounds awesome but the reality is that this comes across as a real lack of focus. I love hugely bittered, hop face-slaps but these beers are leaving me slightly cold. Both are still very good but I doubt I could ever find a reason to pay so much money for either ever again.


----------



## kook

My last beer for tonight, after quite a few of my Belgian Pales. Devine Rebel is a collaboration between two great commercial brewers, Brewdog and Mikkeller.

Pours surprisingly murky, even after 2 days in the fridge, and a very careful pour. Very little head, but that is usual for a barley wine of this strength. Complex aroma of raisins, honey, caramelised figs, orange and vanilla. Every sniff reveals something new, you can tell the oak is there, but it really only shows through as vanilla and honey. Flavour is just as intriguing, the dark fruit flavours of raisins and prunes, lightly acidic raspberry notes and a good underlying whack of honey and LME. Incredibly balanced though, alcohol is very well hidden. Light pepper and vanilla come through as it warms. Body is actually quite dry in the finish, while still being sticky and full. Really delicious stuff. A real treat for Christmas eve


----------



## goomboogo

DrSmurto said:


> Meantime IPA
> 
> Very impressed with this beer. A big english IPA in line with what this style used to be all about.
> 
> Malt upfront followed by a citrusy hop flavour followed by a lingering bitterness. This is how i like my IPAs. Simple but complex at the same time.
> 
> England 1 seppos 0



Is this the next project? Or have you already started formulating a recipe along the lines of this beer?


----------



## kook

*Struise Mikkeller Collaboration Beer*

Slightly hazy amber, persistent medium tan head.

Aroma of currants, raisins, vanilla, toasted nuts and earthy, dank hops.

Medium body, with quite a zesty, tingly mouthfeel, almost prickly from the carbonation.

Suprisingly hoppy in flavour, quite earthy, with some light floral notes. Firm, punching bitterness. Nice pineapple notes, along with currants and figs.

Very drinkable, but I would love to have tried a fresh example as this obviously has a little age.




*Tsjeeses Reserva 2008*

What an awesome label. Stoned jesus!

Pours slightly hazy gold, with a persistent white small head.

Aroma of papaya, grapefruit juice, cinnamon, clove, honey and wood.

Simply beautiful mouthfeel. Silky, soft and full, yet dry in the finish. 

Amazing balance of flavours. Tropical fruits, honey, light malt, vanilla coriander seed and perfumed wood (sandlewood?).

Simply special stuff, really moreish. Oak is so subtle, yet blends incredibly well with the complex malt, hop and spice flavours.




*Pannepot Reserva 2007*

I had concerns when opening this - would it live up to the hype? The original Pannepot is probably my favourite beer ever, would oak aging it ruin it? Simple answer is - no.

Pours a deep, dark brown colour, with a short tan head.

Aroma is amazingly complex, but nothing whacks you in the face. Everything is so well blended: prunes, raisins, dried herbs (rosemary, thyme), cocoa, caramel, coriander seed, cinnamon, vanilla, toasted nuts, wild mushrooms, toasted bread and christmas cake. 

Silky smooth medium mouthfeel. A little dried than I remember the original, but it doesn't detract in any way.

Flavour is the same - a wonderful, balanced blend of flavours, nothing stands out, yet every sip begs for another. This has that unique quality that only a few big belgians (Westy 12 for example) have - it's totally sessionable. Even though it's incredibly complex, you just want to keep drinking it because it's so freaking good.

In the past I've called the original Pannepot "celebration in a bottle". I can't think of a better description for the reserva version!


----------



## bum

Had my first (successful) Moo Brew Pale Ale last night. Was a very nice beer ruined by over-carbonation. Don't get me wrong, I'm not one of these fizz-Nazis I see posting every now and then - I carb most of my pales around 2.2-2.5 volumes. And I don't think this one was an example of poor handling as the first one of these I bought was and gashed heavily and the taste was very different. I really do feel this was by design. Anyone else found this with this beer?


----------



## Effect

Punk IPA

Very nice beer, quite fruit bowl fruity with toffee...yeah, like tropical fruits coated in toffee.


----------



## Kleiny

kook said:


> View attachment 34169
> 
> *Struise Mikkeller Collaboration Beer*
> 
> Slightly hazy amber, persistent medium tan head.
> 
> Aroma of currants, raisins, vanilla, toasted nuts and earthy, dank hops.
> 
> Medium body, with quite a zesty, tingly mouthfeel, almost prickly from the carbonation.
> 
> Suprisingly hoppy in flavour, quite earthy, with some light floral notes. Firm, punching bitterness. Nice pineapple notes, along with currants and figs.
> 
> Very drinkable, but I would love to have tried a fresh example as this obviously has a little age.
> 
> 
> View attachment 34170
> 
> *Tsjeeses Reserva 2008*
> 
> What an awesome label. Stoned jesus!
> 
> Pours slightly hazy gold, with a persistent white small head.
> 
> Aroma of papaya, grapefruit juice, cinnamon, clove, honey and wood.
> 
> Simply beautiful mouthfeel. Silky, soft and full, yet dry in the finish.
> 
> Amazing balance of flavours. Tropical fruits, honey, light malt, vanilla coriander seed and perfumed wood (sandlewood?).
> 
> Simply special stuff, really moreish. Oak is so subtle, yet blends incredibly well with the complex malt, hop and spice flavours.
> 
> 
> View attachment 34171
> 
> *Pannepot Reserva 2007*
> 
> I had concerns when opening this - would it live up to the hype? The original Pannepot is probably my favourite beer ever, would oak aging it ruin it? Simple answer is - no.
> 
> Pours a deep, dark brown colour, with a short tan head.
> 
> Aroma is amazingly complex, but nothing whacks you in the face. Everything is so well blended: prunes, raisins, dried herbs (rosemary, thyme), cocoa, caramel, coriander seed, cinnamon, vanilla, toasted nuts, wild mushrooms, toasted bread and christmas cake.
> 
> Silky smooth medium mouthfeel. A little dried than I remember the original, but it doesn't detract in any way.
> 
> Flavour is the same - a wonderful, balanced blend of flavours, nothing stands out, yet every sip begs for another. This has that unique quality that only a few big belgians (Westy 12 for example) have - it's totally sessionable. Even though it's incredibly complex, you just want to keep drinking it because it's so freaking good.
> 
> In the past I've called the original Pannepot "celebration in a bottle". I can't think of a better description for the reserva version!
> 
> 
> View attachment 34172



Kook

where did you get the De Struise beers from i have seen them on evilbay every now and then.

I really want to get a hold of a couple of their beers

Kleiny


----------



## kook

Kleiny said:


> Kook
> 
> where did you get the De Struise beers from i have seen them on evilbay every now and then.
> 
> I really want to get a hold of a couple of their beers
> 
> Kleiny



Amsterdam :lol: 

Well, the two reserva bottles anyway. The first one was either from Craftbrewer or the International Beer Shop (I don't remember).


----------



## eric8

I bought these with some bonuses I got this year.


----------



## geoff_tewierik

I loved the High Saison I had on Christmas day - very enjoyable.

Got a Raftman sitting in the fridge as well as some other Unibroue beers.

I keep forgetting to take group shots of the beers I buy, I think it's because the missus would then see how many I get in one hit and questions would be asked


----------



## bum

Stone Brewing Oaked Arrogant Bastard Ale. Any one else who recently bought this from Purvis Cellars reckon it didn't travel too well? Or do I just not like oaking (my first oaked beer)? This is pretty awful.


----------



## kook

bum said:


> Stone Brewing Oaked Arrogant Bastard Ale. Any one else who recently bought this from Purvis Cellars reckon it didn't travel too well? Or do I just not like oaking (my first oaked beer)? This is pretty awful.



Oh no :lol:

http://www.forum.realbeer.co.nz/forum/topi...Comment%3A73070


----------



## bum

I just rechecked the "Enjoy By" date and while it is towards the end it is not so far gone that it should be bad if a best before were to mean anything at all. If it is not as it is meant to be enjoyed then it is a handling issue - which could easily occur in the transportation of these beers from Europe. Having said that, it is a pretty fair bet that the recent US beers that have been made available to us at Purvis all came from the same source and other beers I've had from the (presumed) same shipment have been "amazing". So I dunno, maybe it is me or maybe it is a shit beer. But blaming the used by is a weak excuse in this narrow example.

I understand why Koch feels the way he does but this practice is not "highly unethical". Genocide is highly unethical. Harvesting orphans' organs for the black market is highly unethical. Re-selling beer is just kinda dodge. Maybe this practice is to blame for my bad experience but let's not get hysterical about it, Greg. If he cares so much about protecting his beer's image in a market he doesn't sell to he can do something about trying to sell it there (which I do understand someone is possibly organising in the very near future but the rhetoric stands).


----------



## bum

Oh yeah - I should have pointed out that my questions were serious and I was interested to get the feedback of others who have drunk from this shipment to see if it is me or the beer.


----------



## DUANNE

i had a bottle or two of that beer and actually really enjoyed it. to me it had a aroma and flavour reminiscent of bourbon. i also found as it warmed in the glass the flavours really mellowed out. ive got to admit though after the cybi description i was expecting a lot more of a hop presence wich i did find lacking. i also found it had a bit of an oxidised character wich could be what you picked up.


----------



## SAbier

Phillip said:


> Punk IPA
> 
> Very nice beer, quite fruit bowl fruity with toffee...yeah, like tropical fruits coated in toffee.
> 
> View attachment 34173



Did you buy that beer in adelaide?
nice turnies btw.


----------



## Effect

SAbier said:


> Did you buy that beer in adelaide?
> nice turnies btw.



international beer shop! (online)


----------



## Bribie G

Phillip said:


> Punk IPA
> 
> Very nice beer, quite fruit bowl fruity with toffee...yeah, like tropical fruits coated in toffee.
> 
> View attachment 34173



Won a six pack of this at BABBs last year in a mini comp. First time for ages I got wasted on a six pack :beerbang: Ended up singing the English national anthem "Jerusalem" on bottle 6 :icon_cheers:


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Plenty of time spare watching the cricket, so I edited all the pics I'd take in 2008 that were on my laptop and put together the following pictorial.

Now to work on 2009's pics.


----------



## AussieJosh

My girlfriend bought home a few beers for me today! The only ones i had had before was the Leffe. So i was a bit excited! I just drank the La Guillotine and it was very nice. 8.5% ALC lots of carbonation and a very big Belgian flavour! it had lots of yeast floating around in it that kinda looked like ice....you know when you leave a beer in a freezer just a tiny bit to long? A good beer! if you have not had it i recomend it!


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Got 2009 pics done and uploaded


----------



## Effect

geoff_tewierik said:


> Got 2009 pics done and uploaded



fair effort!


----------



## Bizier

bashah - The Black Double Belgian IPA by Stone and BrewDog

It is definitely a beer to wrangle.

I get a very savoury hop presence, and I would hazard a guess at this being NB.
There is a strong chicory, liquorice, black-strap molasses flavour.
There is a definite but pleasant alcohol note, and a very definite, and again pleasant, alcohol kick.

A very intriguing and interesting beer.


----------



## bum

Today's Slowbeer haul.

Gonna have the Rogue XS IIPA tonight, methinks. And Kriek for m'lady.


----------



## barls

just had to brag
westvleteren 8


----------



## manticle

Yes but you're drinking it out of the wrong glass. Where's your bragging rights now huh?

Huh?

Yes I'm jealous.


----------



## barls

im sorry i didnt get one of the glasses when i was there, ive still got another one left in the fridge at this stage as well as a 12 for later in the night


----------



## barls

followed by brewdog/mikkellar divine rebel


----------



## bum

bum said:


> Gonna have the Rogue XS IIPA tonight, methinks.



I don't say this very often but... :icon_drool2: 

I was kinda hoping that this beer would be a big disappointment. Now I'm going to have to for out $38 per bottle on as regular a basis as I can manage.


----------



## barls

followed by one i found at dan murphy.


----------



## kook

pH = LOW


----------



## barls

nice kook
had a bottle of that but drank it a while ago. really enjoyed the brewery tour. ill get around to putting up pics eventually
just up to westvleteren 12. very smooth.




after this im going compare my trios pistole with the real one


----------



## Muggus

kook said:


> View attachment 34265
> 
> 
> 
> pH = LOW


Bahaha! I can vouch for that. I'm suprised I have any tastebuds after drinking it...but it was SOOO GOOD! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Muggus

Nothing compared to the Belgians above but here we go...


Pauwel Kwak (wish I had the mini yard for it)
Certainly lets you know it's strength from the word go; thick caramelised body, lots of spicy phenolics, alcohol warmth is not shy.
Bit one dimensional for a Belgian strong, with only a hint of ripe banana and bubblegum in the background. Not bad, but doesn't compare to others of this style.


----------



## bum

Saranac IPA - Gorgeous deep copper colour and diamond bright. Tastes like a young Coopers Lager tin with a bunch of Cascade late hopping. Pretty awful really.


----------



## manticle

barls said:


> im sorry i didnt get one of the glasses when i was there, ive still got another one left in the fridge at this stage as well as a 12 for later in the night




Don't be sorry about the glass. Be sorry that you didn't decide manticle should have the beers instead. I can PM you my address if you lose interest in the 12?


----------



## bum

Sorry about worse than usual pic quality. I've had to downgrade phone handset.




Rogue Smoke Ale - Usually I don't get this adventurous with my selections. I love my bitter pales and with so much room to move in those styles I haven't felt the need to wander too far as of yet. However in November, on impulse, I got a Aecht Schlenkerla Rauchbier Urbock and was pretty much obsessed. I recently went back to the same retailer hoping to find another but they were out. I grabbed one of these and a 3 Ravens Dark Smoked Ale instead. Where the Schlenkerla is all complex smoke and bacon and, um, other stuff, this beer is one dimensional bushfire followed by a lingering peppery, warm alc sensation. This is an interesting though, for me, unpleasant experience. 

One of my aims for the coming year is to brew a Bamberg inspired rauchbier and my fear now is that it may turn out like this one instead.


----------



## Greg Lawrence

geoff_tewierik said:


> Got 2009 pics done and uploaded




Top effort Geoff. very envious.


----------



## beachy

barls said:


> followed by one i found at dan murphy.



sorry for my ignorance but what style is this one and was it a good example/beer

thanks


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Gregor said:


> Top effort Geoff. very envious.



Don't be mate, I just like to try something different and make the effort to hunt out the different ones.

I worked out today there's about a dozen other beers that are on my regular buy list that I never got around to taking pictures of, like Duke Pale Ale, Gage Roads IPA, Barons ESB, Rogers, Hoegaarden, stuff like that.

Will make sure to take pics of them the next time I have them and add them to the list for 2010


----------



## geoff_tewierik

beachy said:


> sorry for my ignorance but what style is this one and was it a good example/beer



According to beer advocate it's a Belgian Strong Dark Ale.

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/149/12608

I'll leave the second part of the question to barls.

Cheers,

GT


----------



## barls

beachy 
i wont say it was the worst ive had but it was average. the 12 i had latter was the best with the trios pistole a close second.
there were a lot better in belgium


----------



## beachy

geoff_tewierik said:


> According to beer advocate it's a Belgian Strong Dark Ale.
> 
> http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/149/12608
> 
> I'll leave the second part of the question to barls.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> GT






barls said:


> beachy
> i wont say it was the worst ive had but it was average. the 12 i had latter was the best with the trios pistole a close second.
> there were a lot better in belgium



ok, thanks for the info, i might still give it a try since i havent got anything to compare it too and might never go to belgium :lol:


----------



## Crazy

beachy said:


> ok, thanks for the info, i might still give it a try since i havent got anything to compare it too and might never go to belgium :lol:



I tried one of these last night and was very suprised by the aniseed flavors. Not the best by a long shot.

Cheers Derrick


----------



## barls

if you want something really nice in this style go for the trios pistole or chimay grande reserve


----------



## beachy

Derrick said:


> I tried one of these last night and was very suprised by the aniseed flavors. Not the best by a long shot.
> 
> Cheers Derrick






barls said:


> if you want something really nice in this style go for the trios pistole or chimay grande reserve



ok thanks for this info, i went out this morning and bought the floreffe before reading these two posts. I am not a big fan of licorice so it could be interesting, but i also bought a trios pistole because barls had mentioned it earlier so i am looking forward to that one and will look for the chimay grande reserve next time


----------



## manticle

Chimay grande reserve is chimay blue. Should be easy enough to find. The whole chimay range is tasty.


----------



## bconnery

2 Metre Tall Brewing Cleansing Ale
Described as a real ale and definitely has elements of one. 
Nice malt with a hint of caramel underpinning a good hop flavour with hints of marmalade. 

I like this beer and wish I had more than two bottles, or rather none now...


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Hey Ben,

Where would you slot the Cleansing Ale into the BJCP guidelines?

I found it hard to categorise when last I had it.

Cheers,

GT


----------



## bum

Excuse the mess!

3 Ravens Dark Smoke Beer. I enjoyed this much more than Rogue Smoke Ale I mentioned on the previous page. The smokiness is less offensive here but perhaps a bit too restrained at the same time. There's almost a little bit of the bacon found in the Schlenkerla Rauchbier Urbock under everything so that's a move in the right direction for me. This beer is alright but is perhaps playing it a little bit safe in what is a pretty out-there style - surely you need to really commit to a beer like this? Still, pretty nice and definitely a good entry point to the style.


----------



## bconnery

geoff_tewierik said:


> Hey Ben,
> 
> Where would you slot the Cleansing Ale into the BJCP guidelines?
> 
> I found it hard to categorise when last I had it.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> GT



I guess it's an Extra Special Bitter / English Pale type. 
Certainly very english in style to me.


----------



## bum

Meantime London Elderflower Maibock - Numbered 366 of 1000 (should I have even drunk this? Oh well). The malt seems quite rough to me - I don't really have the vocabulary to describe it as I've never come across anything like it before. The bitterness, while not overly strong, is very harsh. Somewhat muted aroma, malt mostly. Possibly over-carbed for my personal preference. To me this tastes a bit like a very dry perfume.

All the above should be tempered with the knowledge that I only very rarely like lagers at all.


----------



## manticle

Just found a Kulmacher Kellerbier at a local supermarket which seems to rotate their range a little.

I'm not familiar with this style but it's quite malty and aromatic (malt/grain aroma rather than hoppy) cloudy (reading suggests that's par for the course as it's unfiltered) and refreshing. This example is amber/brown. Quite rich and it reminds me of some AG brews - maybe because of the fresh grain and slightly yeasty character.

Sorry about my lack of photos whenever I respond - clicking the phone camera, plugging in the camera, uploading to photobucket and linking here just seems like a massive PITA. It kind of looks like cloudy beer in a glass though. If it helps with the imagination, it's in a Delerium tremens glass, I'm surrounded by empty bottles, uni papers and a coffee plunger and one of my cats is curled up on the desk, purring.


----------



## bum

manticle said:


> uploading to photobucket and linking here



You can omit these two steps as there is an upload feature when you click Add Reply rather than using the Fast Reply window.

Yeah, the whole cable thing is a PITA, which is why I'm bluetoothing (blueteeth?) from a dodge phone camera rather than using our proper camera. Could use the card reader I suppose but that's annoying too.

Life is hard. Very hard.


----------



## manticle

I'd rather just draw the bottle in Microsoft Paint to be honest but I just notice that I seem to be one of the only ones who bypasses the photo and wonder if I might be comitting an unknown 'what's in the glass' faux pas?


----------



## bum

My monocle pops right out every time you post. GADZOOKS!


----------



## manticle

s'alager innit?







A bit derailed


----------



## Pumpy

I had this Rouge Double Dead Guy at Christmas ,

I rarely buy commercial beer but found this appealing as it was in christmas red and a recent brew.

I felt pretty guilty how much I paid for it , but come Christmas day I had two bottles of beer a Saison Dupont and the Rouge double dead Guy ,

I must say they were both Excellent , Whilst I am not a strong ale person the RDDG was a classy beer, smooth, worth every cent I really enjoyed it .

the Saison was just the Classic it is .

I thought by just drinking the two bottles i would be fine but in the arvo they both caught me up .

Pumpy


----------



## bum

Pumpy, have you had the standard Dead Guy? I've been thinking about giving the Double Dead Guy a crack but was a little under-whelmed with the single mortuary version and can't be sure the Double will give the oomph in the areas I felt the original might have lacked.


----------



## Tony

I have a bottle of this:






Im really strugling with the second glass.

It tastes like dark licorish............ just like a liquid version of the dark rubber strips. 

It was nice at first but it just becomes too much and umplesant.

Wont be buying another!

Also tried this:






sweet malt with bitter after taste, no real hop flavour or aroma, smells of euro lager skunkiness........... all in all, very disapointed in the beers. Disapointed as i could have made a keg of beer for the cost of them <_< But you have to try them hey 

cheers


----------



## bulp

Tony said:


> I have a bottle of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im really strugling with the second glass.
> 
> It tastes like dark licorish............ just like a liquid version of the dark rubber strips.
> 
> It was nice at first but it just becomes too much and umplesant.
> 
> Wont be buying another!
> 
> Also tried this:



Had the same expierience, seen it at Dans and thought oohh i haven't seen that before so bought one, very licoricey/aniseedy and also tasted quite oxidised, on checking the use by date it had been scrubbed out so suspect it was past it's best, on the other hand today i found a bottle of Otway estates prickly moses Farmhouse ale. This beer rocked my world but was to lazy to take a photo had the distinct " i just licked the stable floor" taste and beautiful mouthfeel with a complex malty .spicy aroma ooohhh i really enjoyed this one and the Brewery is only 1/2 an hour away woo hoo


----------



## bconnery

bulp said:


> Had the same expierience, seen it at Dans and thought oohh i haven't seen that before so bought one, very licoricey/aniseedy and also tasted quite oxidised, on checking the use by date it had been scrubbed out so suspect it was past it's best, on the other hand today i found a bottle of Otway estates prickly moses Farmhouse ale. This beer rocked my world but was to lazy to take a photo had the distinct " i just licked the stable floor" taste and beautiful mouthfeel with a complex malty .spicy aroma ooohhh i really enjoyed this one and the Brewery is only 1/2 an hour away woo hoo



Thanks Tony and Bulp for saving me some dollars...
I saw that Belgian one the other day but was on the way somewhere and thought I'd check it out next time I went in. 
THe flashy label did make me think it looked like a major brewery doing an abbey beer but that was just a passing opinion. 
Won't bother now I don't think...

I've enjoyed most things I've tasted from Otway Estates.


----------



## jbowers

bum said:


> Pumpy, have you had the standard Dead Guy? I've been thinking about giving the Double Dead Guy a crack but was a little under-whelmed with the single mortuary version and can't be sure the Double will give the oomph in the areas I felt the original might have lacked.



I have heard that the standard dead guy is barely comparable to the double.

The double dead guy is a damn fine ale. Probably the best offering I've tried from Rogue. The way they make cascade taste within it is really cool.


----------



## manticle

Zywiec porter.

Had this before and have found it full flavoured and rich with chocolate and warm alcohol notes (it's a baltic porter).

However a few recently have had a metallic twang which I ocassionally get from some darker beers. To make it more confusing the metallic twang can sometimes only be in occasional mouthfuls while others are fine.

Am I going nuts or do others get this?


----------



## ///

AG's 5ibc Rust, a ******* Great Beer.

Scotty


----------



## O'Henry

kook said:


> View attachment 34265
> 
> 
> 
> pH = LOW



This beer was nuts. Had a lambic night (without pics, how stoopid) and this was, for me, the hardest to drink. Someone else with a stomach of steel finished off my glass.



bum said:


> Pumpy, have you had the standard Dead Guy? I've been thinking about giving the Double Dead Guy a crack but was a little under-whelmed with the single mortuary version and can't be sure the Double will give the oomph in the areas I felt the original might have lacked.



For me, these two beers are not really all that similar. The dead guy was a little underwhelming, my least favourite of the Rogue beers I've enjoyed. I would drink it, but not at the price it is, and would drink local micros over it anyday. The Double is a different story. Try it. 6 bucks and my left nut says you'll like it...



/// said:


> AG's 5ibc Rust, a ******* Great Beer.
> 
> Scotty



Got me excited now. Will try it on thursday if the local IBU'ers haven't drunk it dry.


----------



## Greg Lawrence

Can someone suggest a bottle shop where I can get some decent beers.
I live in Kings Langley and yesterday tried the Blacktown Dan Murphys and Northmead Cellars with little success. 

I need to get my hands on some SNPA, TTLA & Epic.

Any suggestions?

Gregor


----------



## barls

i use platinum in north strathfield


----------



## .DJ.

Gregor said:


> Can someone suggest a bottle shop where I can get some decent beers.
> I live in Kings Langley and yesterday tried the Blacktown Dan Murphys and Northmead Cellars with little success.
> 
> I need to get my hands on some SNPA, TTLA & Epic.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Gregor



Platinum Cellars, Concord Road, Concord/North Strathfield


----------



## Greg Lawrence

Thanks Barls & DJ.
I will try to get there this some time this week.


----------



## .DJ.

i could spend hours and hours (not to mention a $hitload of money) in that joint...


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

I drank this beer with the pudding on Xmas day. A really nice beeer with sourness that isn't OTT.

:icon_drool2:


----------



## jbowers

Gregor said:


> Can someone suggest a bottle shop where I can get some decent beers.
> I live in Kings Langley and yesterday tried the Blacktown Dan Murphys and Northmead Cellars with little success.
> 
> I need to get my hands on some SNPA, TTLA & Epic.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Gregor



I'm sorry but this has been bugging me for days. What is TTLA?


----------



## manticle

Timothy Taylor's Landlord Ale?


----------



## jbowers

Ohhhhhhhh. Goodo.


----------



## WSC

This is not tasting too bad at all.

Reminded me a lot of coopers vintage ale. Nice and malty, dried fruit, got better as it warmed.


----------



## ben_sa

the missus said to have ONE beer tonight.... what do ya think? biggie or small?


----------



## Muggus

ben_sa said:


> the missus said to have ONE beer tonight.... what do ya think? biggie or small?


See this is the reason why the bouncers at the local pub never believe i've only had 4 beers!


----------



## jlm

Brewboy's Schweinhund, mit schweinhund


Really liking the beers from this brewery. Ace of Spades is in my taphouse top ten. Although this was just an opportunity to take a photo of the dog its namesake beer, it was certainly good drinking. Was a bit overcarbed, but tart and clovey which is how I like my weizens. Got a bit of a fruit flavor, not really bannana, something more tropical perhaps. Top drinking on a stinking humid QLD day.


----------



## glennheinzel

WSC said:


> View attachment 34451
> 
> 
> This is not tasting too bad at all.
> 
> Reminded me a lot of coopers vintage ale. Nice and malty, dried fruit, got better as it warmed.



I cracked a bottle of this (Ten20 anniversary ale) on the first day of 2010! I quite liked it as well.


----------



## glennheinzel

Wife and kids left today for a little holiday. What better way to celebrate then by cracking a bottle of Murrays Anniversary Ale II and trying it in my new Scotch Thistle Glass (thanks to Tidal Pete for the glass swap).





Wow. This beer is amazing. Long lasting head, fruity/sweet aroma and a great finish that combines malt and bitterness.


----------



## jlm

Rukh said:


> Wife and kids left today for a little holiday. What better way to celebrate then by cracking a bottle of Murrays Anniversary Ale II and trying it in my new Scotch Thistle Glass (thanks to Tidal Pete for the glass swap).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. This beer is amazing. Long lasting head, fruity/sweet aroma and a great finish that combines malt and bitterness.


Had my last bottle of number 2 (Ha, number 2) on sunday night. Drinking a lot better than when I last had one 12 months ago, not that there was any issue with it then. I was surprised that I was still getting a lot of hop flavor from it. Amazing beer indeed. I'm thinking I might crack a bottle of number 4 this weekend, as I havn't had one fresh yet......


----------



## Tony

Rukh said:


> Wife and kids left today for a little holiday. What better way to celebrate



:lol: ROTHFLMO


----------



## glennheinzel

jlm said:


> Had my last bottle of number 2 (Ha, number 2) on sunday night. Drinking a lot better than when I last had one 12 months ago, not that there was any issue with it then. I was surprised that I was still getting a lot of hop flavor from it. Amazing beer indeed. I'm thinking I might crack a bottle of number 4 this weekend, as I havn't had one fresh yet......



I've got a bottle each of vintage 1, 2, 3 and 4. I'm thinking of putting them in a mates wine cellar for a couple of years to see how they go (if the bastard doesn't drink them).



Tony said:


> :lol: ROTHFLMO



Hopefully I'll be appearing quite often in the "What are you brewing thread" over the next few months.


----------



## Greg Lawrence

I had never tried SNPA, but from all the talk about it I thought that I should go out and get me some.
Bought a 6 pack for $37 and chilled one down in the freezer.
Tried one and very disappointed. What is all the hype about. Just another very ordinary APA.

I dont find it worthy of taking and posting a photo.

I would have been better off buying a 6 pack of LCPA. I just hope that the Timothy Taylor Strong Pale Ale is going to be good.

A very disappointed Gregor.


----------



## Fourstar

Gregor said:


> I had never tried SNPA, but from all the talk about it I thought that I should go out and get me some.
> Bought a 6 pack for $37 and chilled one down in the freezer.
> Tried one and very disappointed. What is all the hype about. Just another very ordinary APA.



I believe thats called "hype causing overexpectation". i dont think i will go and see avatar now as a result.


----------



## Greg Lawrence

It was very cold out of the freezer, so I thought to be fair I should let it warm up a bit.
Bugger all difference. Probably worse if anything. Wont be buyong that shite again. 
Bughger, I still have 5 more left.


----------



## jbowers

Gregor said:


> I had never tried SNPA, but from all the talk about it I thought that I should go out and get me some.
> Bought a 6 pack for $37 and chilled one down in the freezer.
> Tried one and very disappointed. What is all the hype about. Just another very ordinary APA.
> 
> I dont find it worthy of taking and posting a photo.
> 
> I would have been better off buying a 6 pack of LCPA. I just hope that the Timothy Taylor Strong Pale Ale is going to be good.
> 
> A very disappointed Gregor.



Whats the freshness date? Or can you atleast give the number written on the side of the bottle in the white square if you arent familiar with how SN give dates?

Also, 37 dollars seems like a lot for a 6er of that beer.


----------



## Greg Lawrence

jbowers said:


> Whats the freshness date? Or can you atleast give the number written on the side of the bottle in the white square if you arent familiar with how SN give dates?
> 
> Also, 37 dollars seems like a lot for a 6er of that beer.



Best before 23/07/10

I agree, $20 would be too much for a 6 pack of this beer.

I suppose it all comes down to personal taste, but this one doesnt do it for me.

Gregor (a bit happier now, I have had some of my own APA with some flavour).


----------



## jbowers

Gregor said:


> Best before 23/07/10
> 
> I agree, $20 would be too much for a 6 pack of this beer.
> 
> I suppose it all comes down to personal taste, but this one doesnt do it for me.
> 
> Gregor (a bit happier now, I have had some of my own APA with some flavour).



Ha, that's odd. Im assuming then that its only about 3-4 months old. Either way, the last one I had was awesome and a great example of the style. Personal taste I guess.


----------



## bum

jbowers said:


> Personal taste I guess.



I've found a huge difference in quality from bottle to bottle of this beer. Only one of the eight was any good, really - but, man, was that one good!


----------



## jbowers

bum said:


> I've found a huge difference in quality from bottle to bottle of this beer. Only one of the eight was any good, really - but, man, was that one good!



I see. When I first saw it here, maybe 2 years ago I picked up a sixer. That was awesome. The last one I had, admittedly after I had consumed a few other beers already, was very good too.

However, since many of these bottles are travelling a bloody long way (via other countries sometimes) before they get here, it's not suprising that some aren't up to scratch.


----------



## Cocko

In LA for work....

SNPA has been the staple at $10 a sixer... even tho work pays!  

Here is the treats for tonight:

Alcatraz is their steam ale. Spoke to the brewer all nugget with white labs 920.

View attachment 34820


View attachment 34821


----------



## jbowers

Get adventerous man, I want to see some crazy IPA's!!


----------



## Cocko

jbowers said:


> Get adventerous man, I want to see some crazy IPA's!!



I have chewed through a 6 pk of Sierra Torpedo... It is just the local bottlo is not to stocked with specialty stuff by the seems of it... 

Went to dinner at another brewhouse restaurant, name escapes me, the other night and had their IPA = awesome.

Any tips on some good IPA's ??


----------



## jbowers

Since it's winter there atm, i'd assume Sierra Nevada Celebration would be available? The Torpedo is awesome BTW, you can get it here these days.

Well, I saw you had the stone arrogant bastard so I assumed stone was an option. I'd get any of their beers in a heartbeat - though my views on a lot of these beers are based on reviews rather than experience. That being said, whenever I try a beer that I've been excited about through heresay, I'm rarely dissapointed.

Ok, just looked up a few bottle stores in LA, found one with an online site to give an idea of what beers actually make it in to LA. Good selection - Alesmith, Oskar Blues, Green Flash, Port Brewing, Lagunitas, Stone, Victory - the list goes on. Again, have tried very few of these but they get a very good rep on the various sites.


----------



## joshuahardie

Here is a collection of some beers I had over the holiday break.

Hoegaarden Grand Cru - Had a gusher issue which meant I had to filter all the suspended yeast out of the glass. Still tasted great. Would love to know what a clean example is like, would be magic.

Leffe Bruin

Lord Nelson 3 Sheets - Consistently one of the best brewery's and beers I have ever tasted


----------



## joshuahardie

Saison Dupont Biologique - tart and light in the mouth. It shocked the palate initially, but was a delicious beer

Mc Chouffe 

Schwelmer Pilsner - A fairly unexciting pilsner. Not bad, but not great either.


----------



## joshuahardie

White Shield IPA - Great English IPA, Earthy aroma and taste, and one of the nicer bottles/labels I have seen in a while

Murrays Growler - Not a beer as such, but a great way to take a 6 pack to a party.


----------



## Fourstar

Cocko said:


> Any tips on some good IPA's ??



Lagunitas! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Muggus

Couple of Murrays beers had over the past week.


Dark Knight
A porter of modest strength but has plenty of woody roasted character, almost cigar-like at times. 
Really enjoy this one, glad I bought a case!



Anniversary Ale 4
I daresay it's a bit young. Lots of ripe stonefruit and zesty citrus hop aromas, rich bodied yet not as much as I would expect from a 10% beer, the carbonation is on the lively side for a Barleywine. Caramel malts and dried fruits in the background with a big assertive bitterness to finish.
Very nice but a bit raw.


----------



## Effect

Mikkeller Single Hop Nelson Sauvin.

Sensational!


----------



## joshuahardie

Muggus said:


> Anniversary Ale 4
> I daresay it's a bit young. Lots of ripe stonefruit and zesty citrus hop aromas, rich bodied yet not as much as I would expect from a 10% beer, the carbonation is on the lively side for a Barleywine. Caramel malts and dried fruits in the background with a big assertive bitterness to finish.
> Very nice but a bit raw.



I had similar thoughts on the AA4. Mine actually gushed from the bottle on opening. Way to overcarbed for my tastes. My fear is the couple of bottles I have in storage are going to get more carbed over time, to its detriment.

Compared to their other anniversary beers, this one does not live up to the comparison. That is more of a compliment to the first 3 versions, than a direct bagging of this beer. I will be withholding my judgement on it, for another few years at least.


----------



## Muggus

joshuahardie said:


> Compared to their other anniversary beers, this one does not live up to the comparison. That is more of a compliment to the first 3 versions, than a direct bagging of this beer. I will be withholding my judgement on it, for another few years at least.


I'd definately recommend a couple of years. Not sure if that would do much to help the carbonation.
It says 5-10 years on the bottle, I really don't see it going the distance for the full 10, 5 maybe but there doesn't seem to be enough body to survive the decade. Plus all those nice hop aromas will have gone to waste!


----------



## Effect

Just thought I would grab a few to take home from the wheaty!


----------



## Fourstar

Phillip said:


> Just thought I would grab a few to take home from the wheaty!



Ohh phillip! Let us know how the wet hop ale goes down!


----------



## bconnery

That Southern Tier Unearthly IIPA you have there is a very nice beer. 
Lots of hop but balanced with plenty of malt background. 
A dangerously balanced beer for its strength...


----------



## .DJ.

Had this last night after a trip to Platinum Cellars....

Hercules Double IPA



80IBU. 9.1% alc

As expected, bitter with loads of "C" hops.. I found it quite unbalanced though with an alcohol warmth that just gets worse..


----------



## Fourstar

.DJ. said:


> Had this last night after a trip to Platinum Cellars....
> Hercules Double IPA
> 80IBU. 9.1% alc
> As expected, bitter with loads of "C" hops.. I found it quite unbalanced though with an alcohol warmth that just gets worse..



Their Titan IPA is sooooo much better! Pine forest anyone? :icon_drool2:


----------



## jbowers

Haha, odd. The Hercules IPA is actually my favourite beer to date.


----------



## .DJ.

I think Murryas 2IPA $h!ts all over the Hercules to be honest...



Next up to Try is Mikkelers Big WOrse BarleyWine.... Cant wait for that!!


----------



## jbowers

They are hugely different beers. I have a soft spot for the hercules too - it was probably the first truly outrageous american beer I have had.

That being said, the Icon is a beautiful beer.


----------



## jimmybee

bconnery said:


> That Southern Tier Unearthly IIPA you have there is a very nice beer.
> Lots of hop but balanced with plenty of malt background.
> A dangerously balanced beer for its strength...


didn't rate this to highly, although the alc is hidden very well... not much else really exciting going on here....

or are my taste buds burnt out with all the hoppy beers i've been drinking lately....?

JImmy


----------



## jbowers

jimmybee said:


> didn't rate this to highly, although the alc is hidden very well... not much else really exciting going on here....
> 
> or are my taste buds burnt out with all the hoppy beers i've been drinking lately....?
> 
> JImmy



Going to go ahead and say ... yes? I had it and it was delicious. There was quite a bit going on from both the malt and the hops.

What beers have you been having lately that are more hoppy than this?!


----------



## bum

I heard somewhere that he makes his own?


----------



## jbowers

Touche!


----------



## Muggus

.DJ. said:


> Next up to Try is Mikkelers Big WOrse BarleyWine.... Cant wait for that!!


Don't even start me on how good this beer is! :icon_drool2: 
Though I gotta say their Black Hole is just mind blowing! :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## drtomc

Had a bit of a brewing hiatus - small children; interesting work, and lots of it; etc - you know how it is. Consequently, lots of commercial.

Most recently I've fallen in love with Red Duck Bengal.

Also tried a bottle of Bridge Road's Chevallier, which I'm obliged to like as it's very close to my own Saison.  

After a summer holiday, I'm back to brewing - a Wit, TTL or another Saison.

T.


----------



## SAbier

drtomc said:


> Had a bit of a brewing hiatus - small children; interesting work, and lots of it; etc - you know how it is. Consequently, lots of commercial.
> 
> Most recently I've fallen in love with Red Duck Bengal.
> 
> Also tried a bottle of Bridge Road's Chevallier, which I'm obliged to like as it's very close to my own Saison.
> 
> After a summer holiday, I'm back to brewing - a Wit, TTL or another Saison.
> 
> T.


yes that red duck ipa is beautiful!, i got my last six pack straight from the source when I drove through camperdown a cuple of months back


----------



## SAbier

Speaking of red duck , these are my efforts from last saturday.
That seeing double was interesting, the guy wasnt kidding about the peat in it, real smoky taste.

cheers seb.


----------



## eric8

A couple I have had lately
Rogue Dead Guy Ale, thought this had more of a malt presence rather than their usual hop. I know a couple have said it's not all that good, but i thought it was decent just different to their norm.


----------



## eric8

And
Meantime Saison
Now this is a great beer, after doing a good 10hrs of mowing lawns yesterday I wanted a nice beer and boy did I get it with this, I wish mine was close to this, but alas it is no where near it.


----------



## Greg Lawrence

I hope you're not mowing lawns tomorrow Eric.


----------



## cubbie

Had my first Unibroue last night. Started with the Blanche de Chambly . Great example of the style. Will get through a couple more Unibroue (in different styles) over the weekend.


----------



## eric8

Gregor said:


> I hope you're not mowing lawns tomorrow Eric.


 :lol: , I sure did Greg, I think I will fall asleep aftermy second beer, oh well, better get into it now.


----------



## barls

ok i know its not a beer but i need to show this one as its what im finishing off with tonite.
its a glass of mead that i brought back with me from my honeymoon.
damn its smooth and has a real honey note. im inspired now to try and replicate it.


----------



## schooey

Phillip said:


> Just thought I would grab a few to take home from the wheaty!
> 
> View attachment 34956



...I partook in a Mikkeller Jackie Brown the week before last at the Wheaty myself. I must say I thought it was a sensational beer. Did you like it, Phillip? I thought it was quite a complex beer, and an excellent interpretation, although a little outside the box, of the style


----------



## raven19

*Mildura Brewery
Mallee Bull - Heavy*




Subtle initial grassy like aroma

Good balanced bitterness that dissipates rather quickly on the tongue.

Light amber / golden in colour.

Thin head the also dissipates quickly. Medium carbonation.

Thin bodied almost lager like this brew. At 5.8% Alcohol, not too shabby at all, not quite a session beer, but a nice drop. A little too commercialised imo...


----------



## drsmurto

barls said:


> ok i know its not a beer but i need to show this one as its what im finishing off with tonite.
> its a glass of mead that i brought back with me from my honeymoon.
> damn its smooth and has a real honey note. im inspired now to try and replicate it.



Damn! I have been there and didn't notice this. Did a full lap of the island too.  

Reminds me i should dust of the 5L demi-johns and crank out another of your raspberry cysers and have a crack at a mead.

Chateau Dorrien in the Barossa Valley make nice meads which is a good thing since their wines are average.


----------



## barls

DrSmurto said:


> Damn! I have been there and didn't notice this. Did a full lap of the island too.
> 
> Reminds me i should dust of the 5L demi-johns and crank out another of your raspberry cysers and have a crack at a mead.
> 
> Chateau Dorrien in the Barossa Valley make nice meads which is a good thing since their wines are average.


i picked it up in Scotland while i was there
i need to do the same mate its been too long between batches for me.
ive been to chateau dorrien when i was down there about 4 years ago. they were nice meads but your right about their meads


----------



## Muggus

Batemans Dark Lord (not to be confused with the Three Floyds beer)
Quite liked this porter. Thick, nutty, pretty sweet yet roasty enough to balance



Etienne Dupont Organic Cidre Bouch Brut de Normandie...try saying that 3 times fast.
Have only tried a couple of French ciders in my time. This one would probably rank the highest. Quite light and somewhat sweet, but definately packed full of funky farmhouse/barnyard and horsiness of a lambic, without the overt tartness and vicious carbonation. Wouldn't mind trying a few more like this.


----------



## .DJ.

Here are two I had over the last few days...

*Mikeller Big Worse Barely Wine*. All I would expect from a BW. Bewdiful!


*Dues.* This is probably the most interesting beer I have ever had.. Got aromas of pepper, spice and apple.. Quite think on the palete (maybe due to the high carbonation) for such a light colour beer.

Also Had a Murrays 2IPA on Australia Day... i think I want to marry this beer...


----------



## jbowers

.DJ. said:


> Here are two I had over the last few days...
> 
> *Mikeller Big Worse Barely Wine*. All I would expect from a BW. Bewdiful!
> 
> 
> *Dues.* This is probably the most interesting beer I have ever had.. Got aromas of pepper, spice and apple.. Quite think on the palete (maybe due to the high carbonation) for such a light colour beer.
> 
> Also Had a Murrays 2IPA on Australia Day... i think I want to marry this beer...



Big Worse comes in a green bottle?! Crazy.

Also, Murrays 2IPA? Where'd you get that from?


----------



## .DJ.

its was my last of 2 750ml "bomber" bottles I bought when they did their release last year  .. 
Sep/Oct I think it was...

you would probably struggle to find any in bottles until the next release...


----------



## jbowers

Ah ok, sure. I had a couple last year when they came out.

Anyone feel like coming up with a Icon 2IPA clone?


----------



## joshuahardie

Some ones I picked up at Warners Bay yesterday.

Have not heard of the EKIM Viking IPA. Label says it was brewed at the Happy Goblin Brewery, but I have not heard of it before.


----------



## Muggus

joshuahardie said:


> Have not heard of the EKIM Viking IPA. Label says it was brewed at the Happy Goblin Brewery, but I have not heard of it before.


Really?
I had no idea they brewed anything else other the ones mentioned on their site. Still haven't seen his ginger beer yet.


----------



## mjfs

One that I picked up at my local (decent) bottlo, not bad not as "fruity" as weihenstephan but a decent drop, got a Brew Boys Maiden Ale to try as well. On you tube in the background looking at snippets of the knifes new opera about darwin's origin of species, gotta love those crazy swedes


----------



## Muggus

Brewdog Hop Rocker
Quite liked this lager. Good hop flavour and aroma, quite fruity in a tropical way yet balanced with some malt. Shame the bottle was past its best before.



James Cook Spruce Beer
This was a particularly wierd one. Essentially an English bitter with spruce and tea tree instead of hops. Treacle-like malts are quite thick and sweet yet there's a good amount of balance and flavour provided by the additives, quite herbaceous, rosemary/thyme-like, bit of eucylyptus and wood in there. Very unique beer but probably not the kind of thing you could have a few of.



Fraoch Heather Ale
Could well be the hardest to describe beer i've ever tasted.
Malty base, typical of Scottish ale, of which the maltiness is hard enough to describe...caramels, honey, peat, woodiness...on top of that you have a sort of hay and dried flower/pot pourri character that is quite pleasant yet somewhat dry and lends a degree of balance to the beer. Quite enjoyed it, as far as to recommend it to anyone that hasn't tried it and see's it in a bottle o.


----------



## jbowers

Saison Dupont... Mmmmmm


----------



## mike77

joshuahardie said:


> Some ones I picked up at Warners Bay yesterday.
> 
> Have not heard of the EKIM Viking IPA. Label says it was brewed at the Happy Goblin Brewery, but I have not heard of it before.



G'day Joshua my names mike I actually brew Ekim Viking Ipa. If you check my new blog at: www.ekimbrewing.wordpress.com it will tell you a bit about us. Hope you enjoy the beer I am still fiddling with the recipe a bit.Any questions or comments please let me know. 

Cheers mike 
Ekim Brewing Co


----------



## sinkas

So Mike can I buy a Carton ? sounds like my kinda brew


----------



## Muggus

Had a couple of Yankee beers to bring up 600 Ratebeer ratings.



Left Hand Black Jack Porter
Decent sort of porter. Lots of chocolatey roasted malt flavour, quite a bit of mollasses like sweetness and a solid body to boot.



Great Divide Hercules Double IPA
Wow! This is tasty! Quite possibly the best IPA i've ever tasted; huge resinous American C hops; stonefruits, pine, grapefruit, you name it, but what suprised me the most was the good amount of malt character underneath it all; you can actually taste some toffee sweetness, which is hard to come across in something so brutal with hops and bitterness. Ridiculously drinkable for a 9% beer!


----------



## dgilks

I picked up some of the new Mad Brewers Orchard Ale. Not a bad drop and I would think better of it if they didn't try describing it as a saison with apple as the characteristic dryness of a saison is seriously lacking. Anyway, here is the pic.




It's quite sweet with lots of fruity character and some light spicy yeast notes. Quite drinkable and good for the price.


----------



## bconnery

MT Brewery Cuvee Blonde
Must be bottle conditioned because the clarity started out fine


----------



## bconnery

Boon Framboise
Fruit Lambic

Pic doesn't quite capture the deep red and the pink head. 
Strong fruit flavour with a tart sour finish. Not as intense as a Cantillon but a very good example all the same.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

dgilks said:


> I picked up some of the new Mad Brewers Orchard Ale. Not a bad drop and I would think better of it if they didn't try describing it as a saison with apple as the characteristic dryness of a saison is seriously lacking. Anyway, here is the pic.
> 
> View attachment 35503
> 
> 
> It's quite sweet with lots of fruity character and some light spicy yeast notes. Quite drinkable and good for the price.




Had this at the Portland last night... you are right, not dry enough, but other than that, its not a bad saison. You do have to let it warm up a looong way from teh temp they serve it at before it starts to taste like a saison. But once you do the typical Dupont strain flavours/aromas do come out quite well. Didn't like the apple part though.. just tasted like an acetylaldehyde fault to me.

Not a great saison by any means, but not a bad beer either if you give it a chance.


----------



## Muggus

Brewdog/Stone Bashah
A black IPA of sorts, bloody tasty stuff, ticks most of the boxes for me; rich roasted malts combining with big American hops (choc-orange anyone?), remarkably well hidden alcohol, bucketloads of bitterness. Would love to see more beers like this!


----------



## cliffo

Not quite "in the glass" but the fun is about to begin


----------



## white.grant

Had this last week while in Melbourne. Terrific!




cheers

grant


----------



## daemon

Had this one last night and quite enjoyed it: http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/3818/43740




Like a Barley Wine in many regards and fairly well balanced overall. The malt flavour is fairly strong with a beer this strong of course, but the bitterness and oak flavours blended quite nicely. Was a nice beer to enjoy after dessert and at 11% more than one glass could be deadly!


----------



## Effect

dgilks said:


> I picked up some of the new Mad Brewers Orchard Ale. Not a bad drop and I would think better of it if they didn't try describing it as a saison with apple as the characteristic dryness of a saison is seriously lacking. Anyway, here is the pic.
> 
> View attachment 35503
> 
> 
> It's quite sweet with lots of fruity character and some light spicy yeast notes. Quite drinkable and good for the price.







Have to agree...they shouldn't have put apples on the front - the guy at the mile end liquor store said 'I think it is a mix of cider and beer'. Not a great saison, but still drinkable and it wasn't expensive either - I think $7...

Cheers
Phil


----------



## AussieJosh

My Gf got me a bottle of La Trappe Quadrupel Trappistenbier yeasterday, Its a corcked 500ml

A little back ground on it from the web site.

latrappe.nl


Welcome at the website of Beer Brewery de Koningshoeven, the only Trappist brewery in the Netherlands! Here, all La Trappe beers are developed and brewed in collaboration with the monks of the O.L.V. Koningshoeven Abbey.

Worldwide, only seven Trappist beers remain. Six of these come from Belgium, one comes from the Netherlands, and that is La Trappe. The beer can only be called a Trappist beer if it is brewed at a Trappist monastery under the supervision and responsibility of the monks.

(About the Beer)

La Trappe Quadrupel

A unique Trappist beer that is even put to rest sorted by year in the cellars of the abbey for further fermentation. The strongest beer of La Trappe with a beautiful amber colour. The warm taste is full and well-balanced. A little bit sweet and pleasantly bitter. La Trappe Quadruple is also fermented in oak barrels.

Since recently, we also age La Trappe Quadrupel in oak barrels. This gives the oak-aged Trappist beer an even fuller taste with a special wooded scent, which is comparable to wood-aged red wine.

10% vol. alc., pouring temperature 10-14 C


I will drink the beer tonight and take some pics. Anyone ever had it? Any thoughts?


----------



## Fents

had these about a montha ago with old mate hairofthedog :

standouts were the Epic and the Punk IPA


----------



## Mearesy

> I will drink the beer tonight and take some pics. Anyone ever had it? Any thoughts?



Amazing beer. Incredibly and dangerously smooth and easy to drink! Cool bottle too B)


----------



## AussieJosh

As i said...here are the pics! Info above...^^^^


----------



## Siborg

Just Coopers Pale Ale at the moment, as I'm too poor to go out and buy anything decent.


----------



## AussieJosh

Nothing wrong with CPA mate! When ever i get a carton of somthing diffrent Its all good to start with but i get half way through it and wish i had some CPA!


----------



## bconnery

Cantillon Saint Lamvinus

Merlot grapes blended with aged and young lambics. 

Fantastic! Sweetness and fruit in the initial mouthfeel. 
Aroma is grapes and funk. 
Finishes with plenty of body leading into the tartness that remains right to the end. 

I think is may well be my second favourite, after the Rose de Gambrinus.


----------



## barls

last nights effort




this is what i want to make.


----------



## SAbier

last week haul



a couple of adelaide beers nice american style pale and ipa from Lobethal Bierhaus,
and a wheat from clare valley.
finished it off with some Unibroues


----------



## Cocko

Ok, I thought it was time to celebrate... celebrate the fact I had this tucked away in the fridge!!  

Fresh from the states, smuggled back in my snowboard boot...

I am not good at describing beer so all I can say is it is awesome - very hoppy aroma and flavour, a lot more bitter than its little brother SNPA....

View attachment 35889








edit: add the f*ckin photo!


----------



## Tony

Hot damn im glad i started this thread! Its great to see all the different beers people get! 


My turn 

I cracked a bottle of Unibroue Seigneuriale tonight. I have had it for a few months..... sitting in my beer safe in the garage. There is a safe hole cut into concrete in my garage and it stays under 20deg in there all summer! I still have a bottle of treis Pistoles and Teribble in there 

This beer is supreme! malty sweet, rose coloured, complex, and very drinkable. 

Very impressed !


----------



## SAbier

quote name='Tony' date='Feb 21 2010, 06:10 PM' post='599534']
Hot damn im glad i started this thread! Its great to see all the different beers people get! 


My turn  

I cracked a bottle of Unibroue Seigneuriale tonight. I have had it for a few months..... sitting in my beer safe in the garage. There is a safe hole cut into concrete in my garage and it stays under 20deg in there all summer! I still have a bottle of treis Pistoles and Teribble in there  

This beer is supreme! malty sweet, rose coloured, complex, and very drinkable. 

Very impressed !






[/quote]
Dam, where did u score that?
Seigneuriale has been hard to get for some time now.

Speaking of Unibroue, this I had about a month ago



still got a couple left in the beer fridge : )


----------



## daemon

Appearing in good bottle shops soon  Visited the Stone and Wood brewery on Sunday (as part of the Thirsty Critters tour) and bought one of the first cartons in bottles. It's only been in bottles for 7 days now so it's certainly nice and fresh. Taste is lovely and as good as the kegged variants, such a refreshing beer.


----------



## eric8

Tony said:


> Hot damn im glad i started this thread! Its great to see all the different beers people get!
> 
> 
> My turn
> 
> I cracked a bottle of Unibroue Seigneuriale tonight. I have had it for a few months..... sitting in my beer safe in the garage. There is a safe hole cut into concrete in my garage and it stays under 20deg in there all summer! I still have a bottle of treis Pistoles and Teribble in there
> 
> This beer is supreme! malty sweet, rose coloured, complex, and very drinkable.
> 
> Very impressed !


Tony nice one.

i got a bottle of this from Canberra the last time I was down there, and i was saving it for a special sort of occasion, unfortunately i showed it to a friend on NYE and it ended up getting drunk at about 3am, well after all the other beers and what not that we had, so i wasn't in a good state to taste or remember what it was like  .

I have told him that he needs to find another one so we can drink it properly


----------



## Siborg

James Squire Golden Ale. God Damn this is a nice beer. Drank it after bottling my LCBA clone today... was wayyy too smooth drank in 2 mins!


----------



## Will88

Had my first Meantime London Porter tonight. Very smooth drop, although I prefer their Winter.


----------



## .DJ.

Daemon said:


> View attachment 35909
> 
> Appearing in good bottle shops soon  Visited the Stone and Wood brewery on Sunday (as part of the Thirsty Critters tour) and bought one of the first cartons in bottles. It's only been in bottles for 7 days now so it's certainly nice and fresh. Taste is lovely and as good as the kegged variants, such a refreshing beer.



:icon_drool2: 

One of my fav's! Glad this is coming in a bottle!


----------



## glennheinzel

A few recently tried beers. Greene King Strong Suffolk Vintage Ale. Just a hint of wild yeast. Reasonably malty beer which was easy drinking.


----------



## glennheinzel

Gose. Past its best before date, however still an enjoyable beer that quite suits the Australian summer (thanks to Kommandant for bringing it over from Germany). Hints of coriander, salt and acidity.


----------



## glennheinzel

Harveys Christmas Ale. A great beer to have with Christmas dinner. Malty, hints of dark fruit. Thanks to father-in-law for bringing it over from England. 

Hop schnapps. Kind of herbal taste to it. Thanks again to Kommandant for bringing this over from Germany.


----------



## eric8

Here are a couple I have had as well.

Mikkeller Single Hop Nugget, a different hop that what i am used to, but was still quite nice.


----------



## eric8

And a Rogue Yellow Snow IPA
First glass I had I didn't think it was all that over the top like some of there beers, and was a good sessionable IPA, the second glass i had it warmed up a little bit more and there was definitely a bit more hop presence to it, was still quite enjoyable and sessionable. I got some nice citrus aroma and flavour and the last mouthfull got some stonefruit from it. :icon_drool2:


----------



## jbowers

eric8 said:


> And a Rogue Yellow Snow IPA
> First glass I had I didn't think it was all that over the top like some of there beers, and was a good sessionable IPA, the second glass i had it warmed up a little bit more and there was definitely a bit more hop presence to it, was still quite enjoyable and sessionable. I got some nice citrus aroma and flavour and the last mouthfull got some stonefruit from it. :icon_drool2:



If you ever get the chance, try it on tap. Apparently totally different. My taste buds were reeling for half an hour after my first sip. A very bitter beer.


----------



## Bribie G

mmmmmmmmmm - getting those Northdown hops and the smooth biscuity Yorkshire Square goodness. Not bad for a midstrength. A bit darker than I remember.


----------



## Bribie G

Rich, sweet, aromatic - overtones of rich Christmas pudding - this stuff rocks - 5.6% ABV. Come back USSR, all is well and truly forgiven :icon_drunk:


----------



## Howlingdog

BribieG said:


> View attachment 36035
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmmm - getting those Northdown hops and the smooth biscuity Yorkshire Square goodness. Not bad for a midstrength. A bit darker than I remember.



The squares went in 2007. http://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co.uk/tetl...nned.4662127.jp


----------



## Bribie G

Pooncy little bottle, when I lived in Turkey I liked the old fashioned dumpy little 'barrel' bottles with the short neck. Obviously the export version, plus the 'Pilsener' in the name, the actual Turkish name is "Efes Pilsen". Efes = Ephesus where St Paul preached to the Ephesians. 

Lovely hit of hop aroma, just burped up a bit now. Good solid robust malty beer. Benim icin, Turkiyeden, Efes Pilsen en iyi birasi. 

Mash'allah :icon_cheers:


Edit: pls excuse the slob stout ring on the desk. Typical


----------



## Bribie G

HowlingDog said:


> The squares went in 2007. http://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co.uk/tetl...nned.4662127.jp


----------



## RdeVjun

BribieG said:


> View attachment 36035
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmmm - getting those Northdown hops and the smooth biscuity Yorkshire Square goodness. Not bad for a midstrength. A bit darker than I remember.


Dang! I saw those at a large chain store (name to do with primary selection) on the weekend when I was just browsing for a few imports, after some umming and ahhing I decided to get the bottled TTL. I was disappointed yet again, should've bought the Tetley's instead... The TTL was vague and very subdued with little in the way of late hops presence- I'll never buy it from them again (I should've learnt last time), thank goodness there's another smaller bottleo in town which stocks it, they seem to look after it better and will only buy it there from now on.

Another one I tried was Badger's Golden Glory. The Peach aroma and Peach/Citrus/Melon flavour was just too OTT for me, quite a nice summery ESB though if you can stomach the distinctive late hops. Badger seem to drive the hops in a few of their beers. Sorry, no pic...


----------



## Fourstar

Cascade First harvest '08 and '09.

'08.

Toffee and Vinuous aroma qualities with distinct oxidation notes you get w/old ales or wood aged beers. Quite enticing nonetheless.

Moderate body w/strong toffee notes enhanced by oxidation. Caramel is at the forfront with some mellow hops lingering. Somewhat floral and light grassy notes from the hop profile.

Overall a well aged wet hopped beer. Would happily drink a few of these, especially if they where higher in alcohol and designated sippers. :icon_drool2: 


'09

light metallic notes, some light hops present. mild oxidation w/some toasty nuttiness and light breadyness.

toasty biscuit malt fills the palate, some light sweetness and finishes toasty w/lingering hop bitterness. no destinct hop flavours detectable. This beer has developed into an enjoyable drink since first release although not as good as the 08.


----------



## Bribie G

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar

BribieG said:


> View attachment 36047



Thats exactly what i need today after lastnights effort!


----------



## Bribie G

Yes, after a Zlotopramen, a Baltika4, and Efes Pilsen, a Tetley's Smoothflow, a John Smith Extra Smooth and several pints of Bribie Bitter I've decided to stay away from Dan Murphys for another six months :unsure: It's an 90k round trip to the nearest one so I don't get there very often.


----------



## under

I tried that Cascade first harvest on tap in 08 at the cascade brewery. Bloody nice.


----------



## Fourstar

under said:


> I tried that Cascade first harvest on tap in 08 at the cascade brewery. Bloody nice.



Even better 2 years on.


----------



## Greg Lawrence

It doesnt taste as good from the can. I prefer the original

View attachment untitledv.bmp


----------



## bum

ha!


----------



## argon

Currently sipping on one of these bad boys...



(Got it from a nice bottlo on Melbourne st, South Brisbane, good selection)

right up my alley this... good smack of bitterness. Got some great stone fruit flavours coming through with the blend of Amarillo and Willamette. Wasn't sure about that blend, just 'cause I see the Willamette as a little more English in style (fuggles) and the Amarillo a massively strong American flavour hop.

Was expecting the aroma to be down a bit, coming from the other side of the world... not much like an IPA more like a regular APA in the aroma department. Wish I could get this a touch cheaper than $15 for a tallie, cause I reckon it's become a regular. Looks great, with a good amount of lace trailing down the glass. Will get again on a special occasion.

edit: sorry about the dodgy iphone quality pic... couldn't be a^#ed getting the proper camera


----------



## bum

Didn't this one used to be all Amarillo? Might give it another crack if it has changed - I found it a bit one dimensional and the bittering a touch rough.


----------



## argon

bum said:


> Didn't this one used to be all Amarillo? Might give it another crack if it has changed - I found it a bit one dimensional and the bittering a touch rough.



Here you go... didn't know it was any different...enjoyable though


----------



## argon

this is the reason i decided to give Doctor Smurto's Landlord a shot last week. Found this in the bottlo last week and couldn't leave without it. and did i enjoy it!!!




Beautiful malt character shone through with just a restrained hop flavour and mild bitterness... after drinking not much else but APAs and IPAs it was a refreshing change and the catalyst to start brewing some malt driven beers. Could see a few of these going down quickly in a session. Nothing too much in your face... just really well balanced... something i'm keen to replicate.


----------



## bum

Re: Yellow Snow hopping - Thanks for that. Will keep an eye out for this version. After posting I checked the Rogue webpage and it still says all Amarillo - will have to check bottles closely to see if any others have changed. They better not have buggered with the Brutal Bitter. Easily my favourite of theirs.


----------



## argon

bum said:


> Re: Yellow Snow hopping - Thanks for that. Will keep an eye out for this version. After posting I checked the Rogue webpage and it still says all Amarillo - will have to check bottles closely to see if any others have changed. They better not have buggered with the Brutal Bitter. Easily my favourite of theirs.



Brutal Bitter you say?... after having the Double Deadguy the other night (at 9% you can understand why I forwent the dodgy photo and waxing lyrical) and now the Yellow Snow, i've become a fan or the guys at Rogue. 

Looks like i'll HAVE to go over to the same bottlo and see if they've got it... if not they seem like the type of crew that would order it in.


----------



## argon

:icon_offtopic: OT here's a recipe i got from the Jamil Show (Can you brew it?)

Rogue Dead Guy
4.8kg 2 row 67%
1.62 Munich I 22%
0.7kg Carastan 11%
90 min Perle 40g 44.4 ibu
1 min 32g Sterling 5 ibu
67C 60min Mash
76C 10min Mash out
15.6C ferment temp
1065 OG
1014 FG
22.7L Batch
1051 preboil
6.7% abv
49.4 ibu
29.1L pre boil
90min boil


----------



## manticle

BribieG said:


> View attachment 36047
> 
> :icon_cheers:



Thought you didn't like cloudy orange stuff Bribie?


----------



## bum

manticle said:


> Thought you didn't like cloudy orange stuff Bribie?



Citrus notes too.


----------



## RdeVjun

argon said:


> this is the reason i decided to give Doctor Smurto's Landlord a shot last week. Found this in the bottlo last week and couldn't leave without it. and did i enjoy it!!!
> 
> View attachment 36062
> 
> 
> Beautiful malt character shone through with just a restrained hop flavour and mild bitterness... after drinking not much else but APAs and IPAs it was a refreshing change and the catalyst to start brewing some malt driven beers. Could see a few of these going down quickly in a session. Nothing too much in your face... just really well balanced... something i'm keen to replicate.


Can't argue with that! Although the cask version is something to behold in the late hops department I'm told, I'll never know just how good it is unless I go and sample it! 
If you can find a Bottle-O that actually treats them kindly, then you'll probably notice a marked improvement. The larger chain store's stock is bland, unconvincing and often dusty whereas one from a smaller store, but with a reputation for quality lines and handling should be miles better, I've certainly found this to be the case here locally. The chain stores seem to be all about shifting boutique labels in volume and don't really seem to care how they get there on the shelf...
This very beer is the one reason I persist in farting around with 100% base malt in English Pales. :icon_drool2:


----------



## bconnery

argon said:


> Brutal Bitter you say?... after having the Double Deadguy the other night (at 9% you can understand why I forwent the dodgy photo and waxing lyrical) and now the Yellow Snow, i've become a fan or the guys at Rogue.
> 
> Looks like i'll HAVE to go over to the same bottlo and see if they've got it... if not they seem like the type of crew that would order it in.



You can also get Rogue from Nectar in West End, right in the main drag, and also Era in South Brisbane, not sure if that's where you went. 
Drinx bottleshop next to the Platform Bar also has it.


----------



## argon

bconnery said:


> You can also get Rogue from Nectar in West End, right in the main drag, and also Era in South Brisbane, not sure if that's where you went.
> Drinx bottleshop next to the Platform Bar also has it.



thanks mate. I think it was Era I went to. Just on Melbourne street. Had a nice chat with the guys about the double deadguy the other day. Refreshing to find an establishment that know a little about their stock.


----------



## bconnery

argon said:


> thanks mate. I think it was Era I went to. Just on Melbourne street. Had a nice chat with the guys about the double deadguy the other day. Refreshing to find an establishment that know a little about their stock.



Yeah that would be them. 
They've always been helpful to me, although I find that front window storage a little dodgy, in the sun and all. I prefer to buy from the other side of the store if I can 
They have offered to order in beers for me in the past. 
I think their Rogue might be a little cheaper than Nectar but worth checking them both out. 

Neither is good for the wallet.


----------



## argon

Good shop. Yeah I've had the same thoughts about the beers sitting in the window. I know they're not in direct sunlight or anything, nut even so. Then again I wouldn't have taken double glance when casually walking by and seeing a Sierra Nevada sitting on the shelf, before going inside.
First visit there I dropped $38 for 3 beers. Still cheaper than working next door to the Belgian Beer Cafe though. h34r:


----------



## Fourstar

bum said:


> Re: Yellow Snow hopping - Thanks for that. Will keep an eye out for this version. After posting I checked the Rogue webpage and it still says all Amarillo - will have to check bottles closely to see if any others have changed. They better not have buggered with the Brutal Bitter. Easily my favourite of theirs.



Yeah my old bottle of yellow snow only states amarillo. I also noticed the labling of the American amber ale i had has a different list of malts. Thinks might change seasonally to help keep a similiar profile.


----------



## beersom

argon said:


> . I know they're not in direct sunlight or anything, . h34r:




Wanna Bet ?
Try going there in the afternoon ... say around 3-4ish from memory. All those beers in the window get a huge smack of direct sunlight.
There is a good reason why I have never purchased beer from them


----------



## argon

Fourstar said:


> Yeah my old bottle of yellow snow only states amarillo. I also noticed the labling of the American amber ale i had has a different list of malts. Thinks might change seasonally to help keep a similiar profile.



Interesting to note that. Probably due to the recent Amarillo shortage last year or so. In line with what happened with the James Squire Golden Ale. The Yellow Snow is still a good drop, would have like to try the 100% Amarillo though. Goes to show that subbing hops in regards to availability can still produce an excellent profile. Shame that the guys at JS weren't able to achieve the same. IMHO the JSGA is a former shadow of itself.


----------



## argon

beersom said:


> Wanna Bet ?
> Try going there in the afternoon ... say around 3-4ish from memory. All those beers in the window get a huge smack of direct sunlight.
> There is a good reason why I have never purchased beer from them



Hmm... I'll keep an eye out for that. Maybe try and see what's available on the other side of the store next time.


----------



## joshuahardie

Some beers over the last few months

EKIM - IPA. Nice flavour, nice balance of malt and hops, but was just flat. Cant say why, just no bubbles at all.
Floueffe - Was ok, had alot of strong alcohol tastes.
Hunter Beer Co - Christmas Cheer. very nice, roasty with hints of licorice and spices.


----------



## joshuahardie

cont ....

Jamiesons Beast - had this a few yeast ago at the Aussie beer festival. it impressed me then, as it does now. big and bold. the hops are very much in your face, but they are no where near as harsh as some examples. Considering the lowish rrp of this beer, it is great value

Jamiesons Raspberry Ale - also a really good beer. the raspberry is the natural sour berry flavour rather than the fake sweet kind, which i prefer. tart without being puckering and matches well with the ale side of it.

Lindemans Apple Lambic - A very strong acidic, green apple tartness. almost like candy apple in a glass. I know that green apple flavour in beers should be shunned, but I just loved this beer. I love lambics, so the sourness, the acidity and the apple flavouring really did it for me. won't be everyone cup of tea, but it sure was mine.


----------



## joshuahardie

last lot

Rochefort 10. Cant remember alot about this one. I do remember that it was a strong confronting taste. not smooth like other belgians. i did find it multi-layered and complex, but i didn't rate it in my top 10, which seems to be in contrast to many.

on the other hand

Unibroue - Don De Dieu. What a superb beer. silky smooth, dry, but also sweet. sticky honey flavours, and spicey notes. This was a dream. Made me think of a Murrays Grand Cru, with a greater honey aroma and taste. Ill be going back for more. Once again Unibroue has confirmed its position as my favourite international brewery.


----------



## jbowers

joshuahardie said:


> last lot
> 
> Rochefort 10. Cant remember alot about this one. I do remember that it was a strong confronting taste. not smooth like other belgians. i did find it multi-layered and complex, but i didn't rate it in my top 10, which seems to be in contrast to many.
> 
> on the other hand
> 
> Unibroue - Don De Dieu. What a superb beer. silky smooth, dry, but also sweet. sticky honey flavours, and spicey notes. This was a dream. Made me think of a Murrays Grand Cru, with a greater honey aroma and taste. Ill be going back for more. Once again Unibroue has confirmed its position as my favourite international brewery.



I really want a tulip like the one you put don de dieu in. Where did you pick that bad boy up?


----------



## joshuahardie

That is a La Chouffe glass, and I got it eons ago, from a bottleshop, Northmead Cellars I think is the name of it.


----------



## glennheinzel

I was in Singapore this week. No pictures, but I had the following-

* Pump Room IPA, Scottish Ale and Wheat. Their IPA was cloudy, but had plenty of hop aroma, flavour and bitterness. I really enjoyed it. I also tried their Scottish Ale and their Wheat beer, but unfortunately they were quite muted after the IPA.

* I also tried (at a different venue) Archipelago's Xiang. It is brewed with rose buds, orange peel and lime. Interesting Belgian style aromas, uncomplicated and great for sinking a few of on a hot day.

FYI - Singapore Airlines has the Archipelago Brewing Co. (aka ABC) Stout on their flights. I forgot to try it.


----------



## SAbier

Red Duck Bengal IPA

In my opinion the best beer from this brewery, huge floral scent , nice robust malt backbone and very well balanced lots of flavour. The best Australian IPA Ive ever tried.


----------



## Mearesy

Firestone Walker IPA. Amazing beer. Huge american hop hit as you would imagine. Quite resiny. This packs a big hop punch, but also lots and lots of chewy malt. Very balanced and pretty drinkable for 7.5%. 

YUM!


----------



## jbowers

SAbier said:


> Red Duck Bengal IPA
> 
> In my opinion the best beer from this brewery, huge floral scent , nice robust malt backbone and very well balanced lots of flavour. The best Australian IPA Ive ever tried.
> View attachment 36162




Have you tried jamieson beast, feral hop hog or murrays icon? If not, you're in for a treat when you try those!


----------



## Mearesy

Anchor Steam Beer. 

Nice amber in colour. Very fruity with a nice dry bitterness. Great subtle toffee like malt background. Very unique!


----------



## bum

Not in the glass yet...shouldn't take long however.




Rogue First Growth Wet Hop Ale
Mad Brewers Orchard Ale
Nogne O IPA
Rogue Mogul Madness
Nogne O #100
Meantime London Pale Ale
Schlenkerla Rauchbier Weizen
Schlenkerla Rauchbier Urbock x 3
Moo Brew Dark Ale
Rogue Double Dead Guy
Bridge Road Galaxy IPA
Rogue Brutal Bitter
Sierra Nevada Porter
and a few fruity lambics for m'lady

[EDIT: typo]


----------



## Muggus

bum said:


> Nogne O #100


Woof! This beer would have to be one of the best i've tried in my time. Nogne do make some bloody good beers though!


----------



## bum

Yeah, probably most excited about trying that one.


----------



## Bizier

> Schlenkerla Rauchbier Urbock x 3


Hehe, you are my kinda drinking guy Bum. That is one of my faves.


----------



## bum

I've only ever had one of them before but I was obsessed for months afterwards. I could taste it every time I was near anything on fire. My brewing goal for this year is to put down a rauch where a bit of meat comes across.


----------



## schooey

I wasn't so overly fussed by SNPA, but I will reserve judgement for when I can get a fresh bottle of it. These two however I found to be very good. The Porter was almost 12 months old, and still drinking well. The stout was really good. A lot of things going on in that beer, particularly as it warms...


----------



## joshuahardie

bum said:


> Yeah, probably most excited about trying that one.



I had the nogne-0 #100 on the weekend. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## AussieJosh

Got me self a mixed 6 pack of JS from the bottle shop! IPA to start,,,,,, I put some money on the Adelaide cup! now sitting at home watching it! I hope WIN!!!


----------



## AussieJosh

Stupid Aelaide Cup!!!


----------



## bum

Nogne O #100

Note: I did let it warm up after taking the picture but possibly not to the 16C recomended by the brewery.

Not what I was expecting. Not entirely sure why because I've read more than enough people talking about this beer. I hope fans of this beer will forgive my shambolic impressions and hamfisted comparisons (I know I'm comparing beers of differing styles). On the nose it strongly reminds me of Flying Horse's Dirty Angel - a complex sweetness that never approaches cloying. Very similar in terms of colour too. Comparisons between the two break down on the palate. This has only a little of the Dirty Angel's complex dark fruit (plum/raisin) which I can't help but feel might strengthen what is already a strong beer. It is also significantly more bitter than the Dirty Angel (which is in its favour for me). Much more of the expected acridness missing from the DA - this roasty acridity is what often puts me off most darker beers but here I am genuinely enjoying it (perhaps this one will make a convert of me?). Very, very warm alc but never harsh - quite pleasant, in fact. The fact that this beer comes together so amazingly well balanced seems to be quite a feat to me. Despite not really being what I expect of an IIPA (my fault) I very quickly got over this minor disappointment. Really nice beer.


----------



## SAbier

AussieJosh said:


> Stupid Aelaide Cup!!!


lol, no luck mate?
at least we got the day off


----------



## jbowers

I drank a #100 last night too, bum. Second time having it, and it's just fantastic. However, it really shouldn't be labelled a double ipa. It's really a hybrid of stout, american barley wine and iipa as im sure you now know after drinking it!


----------



## bum

Not barley wine at all - as the brewery regularly find themselves needing to re-instate. The barley wine label in the US was a mistake that Nogne-O seem somewhat annoyed about to this day.

I generally (always to be honest) hate stouts so I'd be disinclined to agree with that one too. An Imperial Porter, perhaps? But they wanna call it an IIPA? Cool, I'll still drink it.


----------



## Muggus

Imperial American Black Ale...oh yeah!


----------



## bum

Chateau Rogue Wet Hop Ale - This one is all about the aroma. Not huge by any means but complex and not without depth. Piney, resiny (but not grassy) hops, slightly bready malt. Flavour is much like a slightly muted version of the aroma. Nice bitterness that lingers without the initial bitterness being a slap in the mouth. Maybe a little caramel under everything? Very warm alc for what I assume is not a high% beer (no indication can be found on the bottle). I wasn't really expecting Rogue's usual aggressiveness here so I wasn't disappointed. It is kind of annoying me because it reminds me strongly of a local beer but I can't put my finger on which.


----------



## jbowers

bum said:


> Not barley wine at all - as the brewery regularly find themselves needing to re-instate. The barley wine label in the US was a mistake that Nogne-O seem somewhat annoyed about to this day.
> 
> I generally (always to be honest) hate stouts so I'd be disinclined to agree with that one too. An Imperial Porter, perhaps? But they wanna call it an IIPA? Cool, I'll still drink it.



Yeah, I know it's not called a barley wine. I was just referring to the characteristics that the ingredients imparted. For me, and some others I know, there were elements of those 3 styles in this beer.

I agree though, they can call it whatever the hell they want - it's still a pretty wonderful beer.

Also, re: the wet hop ale was it kooinda pale that it reminded you of? I have hazy memories of the rogue beer but maybe there is a similarity there?


----------



## bum

Not for me but we all experience these things differently, hey?

For some reason I'm thinking Holgate but the specific beer won't take shape in my mind. Oh well.


----------



## jbowers

Hopinator? Can't really think what else it'd be, though i havent tried all of the holgate beers.


----------



## Fourstar

bum said:


> Chateau Rogue Wet Hop Ale



Where did you get this Bum?!


----------



## schooey

Continuing the dark ale/porter thing... Particularly impressed with the kiwi porter, really subtle roasty notes, balanced maltiness/hop bitterness with a subtle hop flavour. I would buy it again...


----------



## schooey

Still one of my favourite beers. Ever. It will take me an hour to sip this one away, and I'll savour every mouthful


----------



## bum

Fourstar said:


> Where did you get this Bum?!



Slowbeer $15

Maybe you need to move quick - not many left on the shelf (dunno how much of his stock he usually puts out though).


----------



## bum

Just realised that I (they) spelled 'Chateo' incorrectly.

A thousand pardons, gentlemen.


----------



## schooey

Finishing my night off with one of these....



... I haven't sampled one for a few months, but the memories flood back quick. Goddamn this beer is drinking well at the moment. Intense aromas and flavours... everything from plum pudding to dried fruits and vanillas to hints of cinnamon... long long languid mouthfeel. I wish I had of forked out for two cartons


----------



## jbowers

schooey said:


> Finishing my night off with one of these....
> 
> View attachment 36271
> 
> ... I haven't sampled one for a few months, but the memories flood back quick. Goddamn this beer is drinking well at the moment. Intense aromas and flavours... everything from plum pudding to dried fruits and vanillas to hints of cinnamon... long long languid mouthfeel. I wish I had of forked out for two cartons



Ummm... Me want...


----------



## Tony

schooey said:


> View attachment 36268
> 
> 
> Still one of my favourite beers. Ever. It will take me an hour to sip this one away, and I'll savour every mouthful



me too mate. Much better than the 10 IMO.

Might have to track down a bottle of 2 i think.

I take it you have been past warners bay?


----------



## glennheinzel

schooey said:


> View attachment 36267
> 
> 
> Continuing the dark ale/porter thing... Particularly impressed with the kiwi porter, really subtle roasty notes, balanced maltiness/hop bitterness with a subtle hop flavour. I would buy it again...



Tuatara make some great beers. I was in Kiwi land last year and deliberately didn't buy any of their beers because the label looked boring (I hadn't done much research so I had to make my purchase decisions based off something). 

Wifey came back with a couple of their bottles (Hefe and English IPA from memory) and they were great!


----------



## schooey

Tony said:


> I take it you have been past warners bay?



.. Indeed I have


----------



## Tony

Im in Mudgee and im bringing back a couple bottles of Mudgee pale ale. I bought it from a bottle shop, out of the fridge directly across the road from the brewery, so it cant have had a hard time on the road.

Its so pale and bland its not funny, and it tastes infected. Its got a hot kit beer yeast taste to it.

zero stars....... pics later this week!

cheers


----------



## schooey

I really don't like to knock local craft breweries with my limited knowledge and experience as I know how hard it is for them to make a foothold in their industry... but I have to agree. I have given the Mudgee beers a try on at least half a dozen occasions now and each time I have been very very underwhelmed. The last time was with a very experienced pro-brewer present and he actually couldn't finish the beer...


----------



## Pete2501

schooey said:


> I really don't like to knock local craft breweries with my limited knowledge and experience as I know how hard it is for them to make a foothold in their industry... but I have to agree. I have given the Mudgee beers a try on at least half a dozen occasions now and each time I have been very very underwhelmed. The last time was with a very experienced pro-brewer present and he actually couldn't finish the beer...



I'd ask to speak with the brewer and ask what his plan was.


----------



## Tony

Im the same mate. I am so disapointed that a micro can produce such poor beer.

I got some last time i was in town and it was ok but had that dirty yeast taste to it.

Next trip im going to organise to be here late in the week and visit at night when they are open and try from the tap. Id be interested to seei f its just the bottles. I know a local hunter brewery had a similar problem a while back.

THe beer is paler than folster light ice...... its like water. I cant believe it!


----------



## Tony

Pete..... when i get home and get time..... i do plan to ring for a chat.... just to find out


----------



## Pete2501

Tony said:


> THe beer is paler than folster light ice...... its like water. I cant believe it!



Maybe they're using a lot of rice?


----------



## schooey

Felt like a nightcap, so am enjoying this one before bed. Another very impressive stout from an Aus micro... Still believe it's much better from the tap though. So glad I can say that.


----------



## Pete2501

schooey said:


> Felt like a nightcap, so am enjoying this one before bed. Another very impressive stout from an Aus micro... Still believe it's much better from the tap though. So glad I can say that.



Is it very coffee in flavour? The few stouts I've tried I didn't like that much for that reason. I liked most porters though.


----------



## schooey

I don't really get any coffee at all too much from TAOS. Roasty flavours, yes, but not OTT. I would say the roast/malt/hops are quite well balanced. And at only 5.9% the alcohol is not so big that it gets in the way if that makes sense. It really is a sessionable stout if you like dark beers


----------



## hefevice

Birra Toccalmatto Fume du Sanglier (Smoke of the Wild Boar?). Smoked (Beechwood) Dark Ale.






Aroma of light smokiness with subtle fruity esters. Flavour well balanced between dark malt and smoke character with restrained bitterness, with pleasant lingering smoky after taste and no particular aspect dominating. Low carbonation with medium to heavy body giving velvety mouth feel. Wonderfully balanced beer. Me like!

The website is worth a look http://www.birratoccalmatto.it - click on the Union Jack for the English translation; it's hilarious!


----------



## winkle

schooey said:


> Finishing my night off with one of these....
> 
> View attachment 36271
> 
> ... I haven't sampled one for a few months, but the memories flood back quick. Goddamn this beer is drinking well at the moment. Intense aromas and flavours... everything from plum pudding to dried fruits and vanillas to hints of cinnamon... long long languid mouthfeel. I wish I had of forked out for two cartons



Murrays have glasswear? I need to replace some who didn't last out the weekend. Seriously good beer that one.


----------



## jbowers

hefevice said:


> Birra Toccalmatto Fume du Sanglier (Smoke of the Wild Boar?). Smoked (Beechwood) Dark Ale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aroma of light smokiness with subtle fruity esters. Flavour well balanced between dark malt and smoke character with restrained bitterness, with pleasant lingering smoky after taste and no particular aspect dominating. Low carbonation with medium to heavy body giving velvety mouth feel. Wonderfully balanced beer. Me like!
> 
> The website is worth a look http://www.birratoccalmatto.it - click on the Union Jack for the English translation; it's hilarious!



Where did you pick that sucker up, bum? I havent seen their beers around anywhere...


----------



## Bizier

No photo, but thought I'd share that I'm sipping a 06/07 Booze Goon, I mean Boon Oude Geuze. No complaints here, this is bloody marvellous stuff. I like the little extra gravity, I often wish these super dry beers had a little more oomph for overall depth, this is delivering.


----------



## bum

jbowers said:


> Where did you pick that sucker up, bum? I havent seen their beers around anywhere...



No idea. Look up - not my post.

I'd quite like to grab one myself after reading hefevice's post.


----------



## jbowers

bum said:


> No idea. Look up - not my post.
> 
> I'd quite like to grab one myself after reading hefevice's post.



Doh! My bad.

Same question but to hefevice!!!


----------



## bum

His pic looks for all the world like it was taken in a hotel room. I hope he isn't partaking in the country of origin.


----------



## AndrewQLD

hefevice said:


> Birra Toccalmatto Fume du Sanglier (Smoke of the Wild Boar?). Smoked (Beechwood) Dark Ale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aroma of light smokiness with subtle fruity esters. Flavour well balanced between dark malt and smoke character with restrained bitterness, with pleasant lingering smoky after taste and no particular aspect dominating. Low carbonation with medium to heavy body giving velvety mouth feel. Wonderfully balanced beer. Me like!
> 
> The website is worth a look http://www.birratoccalmatto.it - click on the Union Jack for the English translation; it's hilarious!



That is one sexy photo, did you take the shot? Looks really good.

Andrew


----------



## hefevice

jbowers said:


> Doh! My bad.
> 
> Same question but to hefevice!!!





You won't find it locally. I'm currently in Genova, Italy. The craft beer scene here is really growing. I believe that Birra Baladin will soon be available in Australia (if it is not already). They do some great stuff and are worth looking out for. To give you some idea of the calibre of Baladin, the owner has just opened a brew pub and restaurant in New York with Sam Calagione (DogFish Head) and Vinnie Ciluzo (of Russian River); two of the biggest rock stars of the US Craft Beer scene. Press release here http://russianriverbrewing.com/wordpress/


----------



## hefevice

AndrewQLD said:


> That is one sexy photo, did you take the shot? Looks really good.
> 
> Andrew



Taken in my hotel room with a humble Canon IXUS 70 (low light, no flash, side lit by incandescent lamp).

Edit: smelling


----------



## hefevice

OK, here's another Italian beer....







Check out the head on that! Ticks all the boxes for a Triple on appearance and aroma, but with a little sulphur perceptible. Same on the flavour, finishing very dry but dominated by a long lingering bitterness that I don't care for. Other than the bitterness, a top drop. If you like dry and bitter Triples, maybe this is the one for you.


----------



## bum

Schlenkerla Rauchbier Weizen - I'm a huge fan of Schlenkerla's Urbock. Had one last night and it was bloody amazing. Bought this at the same time despite not liking wheaties, but hey it is a smokebeer, right? Gonna be totally different and I have to give them the benefit of the doubt since the Urbock is so amazing, yeah? Here the smoke is diluted to more of an ashy flavour. The cured meat is entirely absent. There's a bit of clove under everything. There's a taste at the end like artificial sweetener without the sweetness. Thoroughly awful beer. Glad I've got two more Urbocks waiting to restore my faith in this brewery.


----------



## Muggus

bum said:


> View attachment 36295
> 
> 
> Schlenkerla Rauchbier Weizen - I'm a huge fan of Schlenkerla's Urbock. Had one last night and it was bloody amazing. Bought this at the same time despite not liking wheaties, but hey it is a smokebeer, right? Gonna be totally different and I have to give them the benefit of the doubt since the Urbock is so amazing, yeah? Here the smoke is diluted to more of an ashy flavour. The cured meat is entirely absent. There's a bit of clove under everything. There's a taste at the end like artificial sweetener without the sweetness. Thoroughly awful beer. Glad I've got two more Urbocks waiting to restore my faith in this brewery.


What was the BB Bum?
I found this, like most weizens, is best drunk fresh. Especially to retain its intial smokiness, but it should also retain some nice banana and tropical fruit esters when young.
Having said that, for the shear extent of smokiness, it doesn't compare to the original Urbock.


----------



## bum

October 2010. So I'm guessing it isn't brewery fresh(tm) but I doubt it should be so far gone that it bares no resemblance to a younger one. To be honest I'm not getting any banana but with the smoke I wasn't expecting any.


----------



## Fourstar

bum said:


> October 2010. So I'm guessing it isn't brewery fresh but I doubt it should be so far gone that it bares no resemblance to a younger one. To be honest I'm not getting any banana but with the smoke I wasn't expecting any.



With Rauchbeers there are always going to be inconsistencies, ive always found the marzen to be the best and the weizen to be lacking. 

Turns out the BJCP session with rauchbiers, the weizen was out of this world and the marzen was lackluster.

Although if you are not fond of wheaties, well you're on your own with this one.


----------



## bum

Pretty sure I was quite clear in saying that I don't like it? Adamant, in fact.


----------



## eric8

bum said:


> View attachment 36295
> 
> 
> Schlenkerla Rauchbier Weizen - I'm a huge fan of Schlenkerla's Urbock. Had one last night and it was bloody amazing. Bought this at the same time despite not liking wheaties, but hey it is a smokebeer, right? Gonna be totally different and I have to give them the benefit of the doubt since the Urbock is so amazing, yeah? Here the smoke is diluted to more of an ashy flavour. The cured meat is entirely absent. There's a bit of clove under everything. There's a taste at the end like artificial sweetener without the sweetness. Thoroughly awful beer. Glad I've got two more Urbocks waiting to restore my faith in this brewery.



When I had one of these, pretty much all I could taste was the smoke and bacon, I love wheaties, so for me it was the complete opposite, way to much smokieness. But there you go.

I am drinking my last ten20 commemorative ale, mmmmm. Celebrating selling my damn lawn mowing franchise, which I have owned for 9 looooooooooooooooooooonng years. Woohoo


----------



## bum

Man. 9 years is a long time to be mowing lawns. Congrats on the sale.

Yeah, the smoke in their beers is definitely an acquired taste and I really do love it in their Urbock but I found it far less pleasant in this beer.


----------



## .DJ.

a few I've Had over the last week...

*Harringtons Pale Ale (NZ)* - sessionable Pale using NZ hops. Not an "in your face" PA at all. 

*Three Boys IPA (NZ)* - all I can say is... :icon_drool2: This is quite possibly the best IPA I have had... Nice malt background, plenty of flavour and aroma. NZ cascade I'm assuming... Pity its not available in OZ.

*Snake Dog IPA (USA)* - something I didnt like about this. Got it from Craftbrewer but it was past its used by which probably explains the total lack of Hop aroma. 710IBU are well hidden. Would like to try a fresh one..

Still to Try - Three Boys Wheat, Fullers London Pride, MSB Orchard Ale, Another IPA I cant remember.


----------



## eric8

bum said:


> Man. 9 years is a long time to be mowing lawns. Congrats on the sale.
> 
> Yeah, the smoke in their beers is definitely an acquired taste and I really do love it in their Urbock but I found it far less pleasant in this beer.


Tell me about it, hahaha

Yeah smoked beers like these are definitely not for the faint hearted. Maybe I should give the Urbock a go, just so I know.


----------



## bconnery

eric8 said:


> Tell me about it, hahaha
> 
> Yeah smoked beers like these are definitely not for the faint hearted. Maybe I should give the Urbock a go, just so I know.


I went with a mate to the German Club one day. He's a semi regular, loves his weizens and others. 
I persuaded him to try one of these. 
"Who the hell killed a pig and put it in my beer" was his response...


----------



## waggastew

As well as cracking my 1st home brew last night I worked my way through a Wicked Elf tasting 4 pack with a mate.

Pilsener - Quite dark in colour, very Saaz aroma, a flavoursome beer not a lawn mower job
Pale Ale - Slightly cloudy, lots of citrus, a little bannana but not bezerk. Very nice
Wit bier - Cloudy, bottle conditioned. Lemon citrus, some spice on the palate. Yummo, makes me want to brew one
Triple - Only ever had Duvel so not alot to compare to. Balanced alcohol, slightly astringent, warming, nice to sip on a cooler night.

Overall, pretty impressed as they are my local brewer. Nice to have something to feed to guests new to the area. Someone on AHB said they are now in Dan Murphy's (which we don't have in Port Mac unfortunately).

Stew


----------



## bum

Hmmm...need to start this one by saying that Firefox has been acting weird for me since I updated the other day and the post dialogue is acting strangely. I have uploaded a picture but there is no indication that the pic has been included in this post.

Mad Brewers/Malt Shovel Orchard Ale - Can't say I've ever had a Saison before. This beer is not giving me a good impression (although I have heard it is not a great example). Diamond bright. Gorgeous deep copper colour. Small head disappears quickly. Aroma is apples and VB. Flavour is flat cider and warm beer mega-swill - despite drinking at fridge temp (not sure of correct serving temp on this one), will update if my impression of it improves as the beer warms. Unpleasant alcohol notes linger.


----------



## Howlingdog

bum said:


> View attachment 36295
> 
> 
> the Urbock is so amazing, yeah?
> 
> Bum, Brisbane German Club use the Urbock in the gravy of their pork nuckle. My favourite lunch there with a bottle of Urbock. Course I have a driver for the journey home.
> 
> HD


----------



## bum

Holy Christ. That sounds pretty amazing.


----------



## manticle

schooey said:


> View attachment 36268
> 
> 
> Still one of my favourite beers. Ever. It will take me an hour to sip this one away, and I'll savour every mouthful




I've tried the 10 before. Delicious beer but the spice coupled with the high abv made it just a tiny bit too rich. I had the 8 for the first time last night and bugger me but what a beer. Super, super delicious and definitely rivalling westmalle dubbel for my favourite trappistenbier


----------



## Tiny_Tim

bum said:


> Mad Brewers/Malt Shovel Orchard Ale - Can't say I've ever had a Saison before. This beer is not giving me a good impression (although I have heard it is not a great example).



If you've never had a Saison then Orchard Ale really isn't a great starting point at all. Try a Saison Dupont, served in a wide rimmed glass at just below room temperature, it'll change your life.


----------



## bum

Yeah, I knew it wasn't the best starting point but it was there and sounded interesting at the very least. Which to a degree I guess it is. Will keep an eye out for the Dupont, cheers.


----------



## bum

Bridge Road Brewers Galaxy Single Hop IPA - Poured with absolutely no head (note Headmaster logo in picture). Aroma is like Woombye - big pineapple and not much else. I suspect this bottle wasn't treated so well as when asked by SWMBO what it was like she was told "It tastes like a pineapple butt-hole." This beer is remarkably unplesant. Nothing but harshness on the palate. Blaming this one bottle rather than the beer itself. Will try again.


----------



## Siborg

just poured me a glass of brewdog (scotland) Punk IPA... 65IBU... 6% ABV.

Bloody nice (sorry no pic, gotta drink before the head dies!)

So much bitterness on top on the bottom, man I have to get more of this stuff!

Also, have a look at this video from the brewdog website:
Punk IPA Page
Anyone else tried some of brewdogs beers?


----------



## jpr

the *Snake Dog IPA says its only 60 bu's on the bottle*


----------



## jpr

bum said:


> Hmmm...need to start this one by saying that Firefox has been acting weird for me since I updated the other day and the post dialogue is acting strangely. I have uploaded a picture but there is no indication that the pic has been included in this post.
> 
> Mad Brewers/Malt Shovel Orchard Ale - Can't say I've ever had a Saison before. This beer is not giving me a good impression (although I have heard it is not a great example). Diamond bright. Gorgeous deep copper colour. Small head disappears quickly. Aroma is apples and VB. Flavour is flat cider and warm beer mega-swill - despite drinking at fridge temp (not sure of correct serving temp on this one), will update if my impression of it improves as the beer warms. Unpleasant alcohol notes linger.




Mad Brewers/Malt Shovel Orchard Ale ... a really shit beer !!


----------



## bum

jpr said:


> the Snake Dog IPA says its only 60 bu's on the bottle


 

Different beer and brewery, jpr.


----------



## Siborg

bum said:


> Different beer and brewery, jpr.


Yup its "BREW" not "SNAKE"

and bloody firefox is pissing me right off. I'm thinking of unistalling and seeing if I can download the previous version from somewhere, although there are a few minor tweaks that I kinda like.


----------



## hefevice

Birrificio Barley Friska.






Competently brewed Belgian Wit from Birrificio Barley in Sardinia. True to style and very well balanced. Nice little quaffer.


----------



## hefevice

The Italian jugernaught continues, this time from Alessandria (just to the North of where I am staying in Genova). Birrificio Civale (pronounced Chee-varl-lay) Mervisia.






Bottle says Birra Rossa (Red Beer), but website says Pale Ale. At 6.2% ABV it's at the big end for anything that would be called a Pale Ale. Certainly looks like a Pale Ale in appearance. Gushed a bit on opening, however the aroma didn't show any signs of infection - a little bit of spicy hop aroma backed up by a solid malt presence. Despite a careful pour, heaps of yeast floaties evident. Taste a bit underwhelming, slight metallic twang and reasonably bland in terms of flavour. Subtle notes of chocolate malt, some orange esters. Solid bitter finish. Nothing to write home about, unfortunately.


----------



## Gulpa

Siborg said:


> just poured me a glass of brewdog (scotland) Punk IPA... 65IBU... 6% ABV.
> 
> Bloody nice (sorry no pic, gotta drink before the head dies!)
> 
> So much bitterness on top on the bottom, man I have to get more of this stuff!
> 
> Also, have a look at this video from the brewdog website:
> Punk IPA Page
> Anyone else tried some of brewdogs beers?



I had a taste of the Punk a couple of weeks ago. I also liked it a lot. Had a really sour citrus thing going on from the hops that I would love to achieve in my beers.

Also tred the Hardcore IPA. As an IPA, I preferred the Punk. The Hardcore was seriously bitter but the flavours were heading into Old Ale territory.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## jbowers

bum said:


> Bridge Road Brewers Galaxy Single Hop IPA - Poured with absolutely no head (note Headmaster logo in picture). Aroma is like Woombye - big pineapple and not much else. I suspect this bottle wasn't treated so well as when asked by SWMBO what it was like she was told "It tastes like a pineapple butt-hole." This beer is remarkably unplesant. Nothing but harshness on the palate. Blaming this one bottle rather than the beer itself. Will try again.



You should email the brewery. I can assure you that the beer is, even if its not to your tastes, not harsh at all. In my opinion it is underbittered for an IPA, but that's about the only fault I can get at.


----------



## thesunsettree

bought a 6 pack of mountain goat hightail ale while down the g coast, at first i thought quite tasty. i have a question tho. the first 2 stubbies i poured in to glasses from the unit we were staying at staright out of the cupboard, they had an extraordiary amoutn of froth very hard to control while gently pouring. brought the other 4 home just poured one into a chilled headmaster and there was absolutely no head at all with modest bubbles on the tongue. i drank it it was ok. poured the next one, it frothed as the cap came off, i poured it and and it gave a good 2 inches of froth. as i walked back to the couch i noticed there was all this crud flowing about in the bubbles, a close look and i could see clumps of shit like gold fish crap all thru it, tipped it. crscked the next one it frothed straight out of the bottle, very gently poured it into glass and had about 85% froth, tipped it. cracked the last one, flat as a tack no bubbles what so ever. anyone else had any experience with mountain goat bottles, i know the brewery is held with regard but i guess its always hard for craft brewers to distribute bottled and hope like hell the merchants take care with their product

confused
matt


----------



## Goofinder

I haven't had much luck with Mountain Goat in bottles either. I remember two bottles of the IPA I got a couple years back were off and I think I've had another one or two that weren't quite right. Now I only drink their beers on tap when I can find them.


----------



## thesunsettree

Goofinder said:


> I haven't had much luck with Mountain Goat in bottles either. I remember two bottles of the IPA I got a couple years back were off and I think I've had another one or two that weren't quite right. Now I only drink their beers on tap when I can find them.




i got a stubbie of IPA from a WA craftbrewer (cant remember its name) it was absolutely delicious, hadnt had an ipa before. also just prior to that, also had a couple of schooner of matilda fat yak at southport sharks afl club really enjoyed those too.


----------



## LLoyd

Just tried the White Rabbit Dark Ale at Clancy's.
Absolutely sensational!!
Perfectly balanced malty (almost sweet) slightly hoppy, not too carbed example of a fresh _alive _*real ale. *What I'd always imagined a proper local english ale would be (albeit with some american hop aroma) the old Pommy bloke I was drinking with had plenty of nice _homesickie nostalgic _things to say with each sip.. 
As it warmed in the glass it just got better and better..


----------



## Kleiny

schooey said:


> View attachment 36268
> 
> 
> Still one of my favourite beers. Ever. It will take me an hour to sip this one away, and I'll savour every mouthful



I had one of these last night and loved it. I still think the 10 is better but the 8 is a great beer.



bum said:


> Bridge Road Brewers Galaxy Single Hop IPA - Poured with absolutely no head (note Headmaster logo in picture). Aroma is like Woombye - big pineapple and not much else. I suspect this bottle wasn't treated so well as when asked by SWMBO what it was like she was told "It tastes like a pineapple butt-hole." This beer is remarkably unplesant. Nothing but harshness on the palate. Blaming this one bottle rather than the beer itself. Will try again.



They will replace it give them an email.

I had their Bling IPA fresh yesterday and :icon_drool2: could drink that all day.


----------



## bum

I'll shoot them an email. Thanks, guys

Nogne-O IPA - Interesting beer. This is only my second beer from this brewery but already I am intruiged with the way the approach balance. Pretty much straight up English in the malting (to my palate anyway) but American in the hopping, yet somehow still putting a little earthiness under it. General hoppiness is huge but the aroma doesn't get crazy (which wouldn't be a fault for me but intersting approach none the less). Very much looking forward to getting some more beers from this brewery.


----------



## hefevice

Hrm...having a bit of a bad run with the Italian beers...Piccolo Birrificio da Apricale Nua di Grano (Apricale is a town in the North of Italy near the border with France).






Apologies for the photo quality, was forced to use my phone as the little IXUS had decided its battery was flat (one of my pet hates with this camera - no @#$%ing indication of remaining battery charge). This is supposed to be a Kristalweizen (presumably "grano" is wheat, also described as "Birra chiara di alta fermentazione", which I take to mean clear ale). Certainly looks the part, lovely dense white head, active carbonation. Falls down on the aroma and flavour, unfortunately. Lacks the characteristic banana esters, has a fairly limp malt backbone and dry bitter finish. Also picked up a slight metallic flavour; wondering if this bottle is a bit old (couldn't find any use by date on the bottle). Disappointing, as I love German style Weizens.


----------



## hefevice

bum said:


> Nogne-O IPA - Interesting beer. This is only my second beer from this brewery but already I am intruiged with the way the approach balance. Pretty much straight up English in the malting (to my palate anyway) but American in the hopping, yet somehow still putting a little earthiness under it. General hoppiness is huge but the aroma doesn't get crazy (which wouldn't be a fault for me but intersting approach none the less). Very much looking forward to getting some more beers from this brewery.



Tried their 100 the other day, which was excellent. The 100 was also covered on The Brewing Network's "Can You Brew It" show, and it appears they came up with a good clone recipe with the help of the brewer. Well worth a listen http://thebrewingnetwork.com/shows/606


----------



## bum

Yeah, that was the first of theirs I tried (hamfisted review a few pages back) - not entirely what I expected but very nice.


----------



## hefevice

The joys of travelling in Europe...I found the following beers in a market in the middle of town on a Sunday. These beers are from Birrificio del Golfo, a little brewery in La Spezia, which is about 30 minutes to the east of Genova.






Very murky, although had not had time to settle. Very slight hop aroma, slight caramel and toffee malt aromas, fruity esters (orange). Light caramel and toffee malt backbone, but disappointingly low hop flavour. Dry finish with balanced bitterness. Certainly not an IPA, not even an English one.






The picture you see was a fairly aggressive pour, not much head produced, although the beer did lace pretty well. Prominent roasted grain aromas as expected, but also some fruitiness , but I can't decide whether it is the result of esters or fusels. Slight sourness present as well. Bone dry finish to the flavour, again with some fruitiness and background (very light) sourness, which actually delivers some character and is appropriate for the style. This plays well with the bitter chocolate flavours from the roasted grains. Light body, no alcohol warming, which probably rules out fusels in the aroma. Not a bad effort.






Aroma of peat smoked (whisky) malt and not much else (not a bad thing, by any means), perhaps some esters and a little tobacco (???!!) as it warms. Nutty, caramel flavours with a smoky presence, pleasant alcohol warning, finishing with a slight tangy hopiness. Medium body with light carbonation. I think I am starting to develop a taste for beers that use smoked malts! Love it, really good sipper!


----------



## bum

Rogue Mogul Madness Ale - This is the description from the brewery's website: "Hoppy, caramel aroma, dark burgundy in color with an off white head. Intense flavors of citrus hops, and complex notes of nuts, berries and mocha. It finishes long and lingers for at least 15 seconds." Sounds suitably fru-fru-la-la. Better grab one. And so I did. Is it hoppy? Yea, if mid palate and lingering bitterness counts as 'hoppy'. Caramel aromas? Bit more like roast toffee or something. Is a very murky burgundy colour and the head is off white, so kudos to you, Rogue! Citrus hops? Only if orange rind counts as citrus (it really does taste almost exactly like the pith). No nuts. No berries. Perhaps the mocha is what I'm getting as roast toffee? I'm not saying it is an entirely bad beer. It isn't. It is just a more manly beer than the description the brewery chooses to apply indicates. The firm bitterness is rewarding - I do wish there was a bit more up front, however. The alc is a little too apparent for my liking, kinda lingers too - which would be fine in a more fruity ale but here this combines with the rind quality (let forget rind comes from fruit for a second. thanks) and they seem to work against each other somewhat. Did start to taste a lot better with the braised beef SWMBO provided for tea (despite Rogue's suggestion it pairs best with poultry or spicy food).


----------



## Tony

I have tried a couple of the rogue beers bum and while they are ok...... i struggle to pay the money they ask for them!...... not worth 18 odd dollars IMO.


----------



## bum

Got this one for $15. TOTALLY WORTH IT NOW, HUH?!

Yeah, to be honest this brewery would be lucky to have a 50/50 success rate for my money but the hits do hit pretty hard. Their XS IIPA is one of my favourite beers (very interested to check out the XS Old Crustacean (barley wine) too). Brutal Bitter is a great little beer - bitterness is king but still just avoids tipping the balance. I quite liked the North-Western Ale from memory. But yeah, when they suck they suck really hard. I guess that only reinforces why I keep trying their beers - they seem to take risks other breweries of their stature might not. 

Of course I've also read glowing reviews of their beers that I have absolutely hated - all comes down to preference in this game, dunnit?


----------



## bum

Sierra Nevade Porter - Man, does this beer travel better than their pale ale or what? So nice. I'm pretty inexperienced in all thing porter So I won't get into it in any detail. Lovely and rich. More (yet still subtle) chocolate than any of the supposed chocolate (in some instances Double Chocolate) stouts. Slight sweetness on the nose but only a little on the palate. Really enjoyed it. Extremely slight chance I'll be able to visit the brewery in a month or so and this'll be a definite starter.


----------



## bum

Say 'hi' to Biscuit in the back there while she photobombs me.


----------



## hefevice

Birra Toccolmatto Skizoid (American IPA).






Great label! Pours with mad head, as you can see. Citrus aroma, mainly orange, but fairly subtle for an IPA. Very slight hint of floral aroma (potpourri) in the background, either from the esters alone or on combination with the hops. Pity orange from the hops in flavour, nice malty backbone balanced by firm bitterness. Medium body. Could probably use more late additions and some dry hopping, but very drinkable regardless. According to the web site they use Columbus, Chinook and Centennial.


----------



## Muggus

bum said:


> (very interested to check out the XS Old Crustacean (barley wine) too).


If you don't mind forking out the big bucks for this, it could be worth it. Personally, I think the bottle I drank was too young (2008 drank last year), but it has the hallmarks of a beer that has excellent aging potential, if you're prepared to wait.
Otherwise, i'd totally recommend the XS Imperial Stout! :icon_drool2: Just be sure to have someone to have someone to share it with...or nothing to do the next day!


----------



## bum

Yeah, the XS IIPA was a bit like that. But it was NYE so who cares?

I'll grab an Old Crustacean (Hi, Chappo!) with an eye to cellaring it (for at least a week).


----------



## jbowers

bum said:


> Yeah, the XS IIPA was a bit like that. But it was NYE so who cares?
> 
> I'll grab an Old Crustacean (Hi, Chappo!) with an eye to cellaring it (for at least a week).



If you get one from purvis, im pretty sure they've been sitting around for atleast a year.


----------



## bum

Nope. But they're made to sit around for at least a year so go grab one.


----------



## jbowers

Oh, I was more offering that as a suggestion if you were picking up an old crusty - saves you the trouble of cellaring it for an extra year.


----------



## bum

Ah, misunderstood completely. Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## bum

Re: Bridge Road Galaxy IPA problems


bum said:


> I'll shoot them an email. Thanks, guys


 
As suggested, I sent a polite email to the brewery explaining my experience and Ben sent me a couple bottles (and a couple others) from the new (3rd) batch. The same new batch that hasn't even hit retail yet. These bottles had an attached note saying they were bottled so recently I shouldn't even think about putting them in the fridge for a week. If I have any issues this time is is definitely me or the beer.


----------



## jbowers

Right now drinking rogue juniper pale ale - not bad. Pretty nothing but I quite like it. Wont be buying it again at nearly 8 dollars a bottle. Got a Sierra Nevada Bigfoot in the freezer cooling down. Jealous?


----------



## hefevice

jbowers said:


> Right now drinking rogue juniper pale ale - not bad. Pretty nothing but I quite like it. Wont be buying it again at nearly 8 dollars a bottle. Got a Sierra Nevada Bigfoot in the freezer cooling down. Jealous?



Nah, got a bottle Baladin Xyauy Silver (13% 2006 Barley Wine) http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/1675/34441 ready to pack up and bring home to Oz 

Might take it to the next BABBS meeting and share it with the lads.


----------



## jbowers

hefevice said:


> Nah, got a bottle Baladin Xyauy Silver (13% 2006 Barley Wine) http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/1675/34441 ready to pack up and bring home to Oz
> 
> Might take it to the next BABBS meeting and share it with the lads.



Touche good man, touche.


----------



## Fents

bum said:


> Bridge Road Brewers Galaxy Single Hop IPA - Poured with absolutely no head (note Headmaster logo in picture). Aroma is like Woombye - big pineapple and not much else. I suspect this bottle wasn't treated so well as when asked by SWMBO what it was like she was told "It tastes like a pineapple butt-hole." This beer is remarkably unplesant. Nothing but harshness on the palate. Blaming this one bottle rather than the beer itself. Will try again.



do you actually like galaxy though as a hop? brewed with it before? have had about 5 of these beers and not one has been bad, all of them spot on. galaxy can be full on at the best of times if your not expecting it. top work to hear they replaced your bottles though a thing all brewerys should do imo if someone gets a bad one.


----------



## bum

I've used Galaxy in all my last 3 beers and enjoyed them. Or enjoyed elements of them at least - none have had the problems I found in that one bottle. This beer was _seriously_ rugged. Borderline undrinkable (which is why I brought it up as that goes against everything I've read about it).


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> do you actually like galaxy though as a hop?




That was my initial thought. Compared to when its used in the HB environment, alot of commercial galaxy beers ive tasted have been really enjoyable. myabe its the use of flowers over pellets? Comparing 30g dryhop of galaxy pellets in my current beer is like having 100g dryhop of cascade.

It does mellow with time but i prefer to drink my IPA's young


----------



## bum

Fourstar said:


> myabe its the use of flowers over pellets? Comparing 30g dryhop of galaxy pellets in my current beer is like having 100g dryhop of cascade.


 Not having used flowers in mine I can't comment on the difference but I have to say I haven't noticed Cascadeiness from my use of them. However I would have guessed that the use of flowers rather than pellets would make it more palatable rather than less, wouldn't it?


----------



## Fents

yep def sounds like you got a bad bottle.!


----------



## Fourstar

bum said:


> I can't comment on the difference but I have to say I haven't noticed Cascadeiness from my use of them.



Sorry i didnt mean to imply that it tasted like cascade but moreso like using 100g of hops @ that kind of AA.

As for the commercial examples alot i have tried have used galaxy flowers and the palate seems to be alot softer/smoother/ more rounded. If its not flower over pellet related, maybe its just low SO4 or Mg levels in their brewing water?! It would be interesting to know. I might pose the Q to Mountain Goat the next time im down there.


----------



## bum

Rogue Double Dead Guy Ale - I wasn't much of a fan of their Dead Guy Ale. It was an okay beer but I guess it didn't live up to expectation (both reputation and name, I suppose). Was convinced I should try the DDG a little later. Only got around to it now. Very interesting beer. A little sweeter on the nose than I like but big, bold fruit along side. Fruit comes through in the flavour, stonefruit mostly I guess. Fair bit of caramel (almost to toffee but not quite). Lovely bitterness up front but doesn't quite hang around as long as I'd like (probably longer than many others might though). Finishes dry (for the sweetness of the beer, I mean) but with something similar to a hint of chocolate but not quite. Some pleasant warm alc. This one is supposedly all Cascade and while there is a definite citrus element it isn't coming across like any other Cascade dominated beer I've had before.


----------



## hefevice

Birra Toccalmatto Re Hop Pale Ale







Massive, mousse like head, with lively bubble action in the beer (it's actually starting to climb out of the glass in the photo). Slight latex yeast aroma, which gradually faded. The Italians in general seem to bottle condition their beers with a lot of yeast. Hop aroma comes through as citrus; lemon and grapefruit. Not much hop flavour, a soft malt background, but a very bitter and dry finish. Light body with fairly high carbonation. Needs some more hop flavour and malt support to balance the dry bitter finish.

Edit: s/better/bitter


----------



## eric8

hefevice said:


> Birra Toccalmatto Re Hop Pale Ale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massive, mousse like head, with lively bubble action in the beer (it's actually starting to climb out of the glass in the photo). Slight latex yeast aroma, which gradually faded. The Italians in general seem to bottle condition their beers with a lot of yeast. Hop aroma comes through as citrus; lemon and grapefruit. Not much hop flavour, a soft malt background, but a very better and dry finish. Light body with fairly high carbonation. Needs some more hop flavour and malt support to balance the dry bitter finish.


Sounds like a great beer, and i love the label.


----------



## Effect

IIPA...Happy birthday to me 

Part of the drinks I bought myself for my birthday, and since I am having my party today, thought I would crack one open


----------



## bum

In regard to a previous discussion here that I couldn't find to quote:

Currently drinking a Rogue Brutal Bitter with the new Willamette sub for bittering. Previous tastings of this beer (when it was 100% Crystal hops) had it being one of my favourite session IPAs and was pretty annoyed when I found out it had been changed. This is my first taste of the new version. Completely stoked - almost exactly the same beer but ever so slightly improved. The bittering seems a touch smoother and, to my palate at least, this gives a little more room for the mild spice and citrus of the Crystal to really breathe. 

Definitely reinforces my desire to try Yellow Snow again with the new hopping schedule.


----------



## Tony

Now this i enjoyed!!!

Im really on a bitterness run lately. I have a Roggen and a brown ale on tap and they are doing nothing for me. However the NZWPA at 1.047 and 52 IBU 

I liked he beer before i even tasted it to be honest. I read the label........... it said:

THis is an aggressive beer
We dont care if you dont like it!

They had me at hello 

http://vimeo.com/9161176

cheers


----------



## Tony

this one has me puzzled.

I bought it at a bottle shop not 20 meters from the brewery and drank a few as soon as i got back to the motel room. Truth is i hated it! It was so pale, no body, no flavour or aroma, just the taste and smell of a hot firmented kit beer! I was really REALLY disapointed after paying $19 for the 6 pack!

I kept 2 of them...... botoght them home and stuck em in the fridge for a couple weeks. This one was a touch better after a bit of time. It had less "hot ferment" funk but still tastes dusty and dirty. I thought it was an infection at first but i dont think this is the case. I just think its a poorly made beer!

I have one more....... last time i kept a bottle of mudgee beer out of the fridge for a few weeks it almost exploded so 12 months on i still dont have the confidence in their product to keep it out of the fridge to age. I will give it another few weeks in the fridge and try it again but i cant see it getting any better. 

IMO.... id rather drink VB!

Im hoping to get into the brewery to try the beer from the taps next visit to Mudgee but they are only open thursday friday and saturday night..... lunch every day while im working 

i really hope it was a bottling problem..... shame to see a rural micro putting out poor product!

cheers


----------



## Muggus

So I gave this beer to my old man as a gift, along with a few other very nice strong beers, for his birthday 3 years ago. Since then it has remain untouched in his fridge, whilst he has been drinking bucketloads of Hahn Superdry and other unmentionably mediocre beverages.



Redoak Wee Heavy (vintage 2006/07, there abouts)
If anyone has no understanding of what a "peat" malt aroma smells like, this would definately be the beer to seek out. Smokey, earthy, somewhat spicy to a point, with a robust mollasses-like malt body, which seem somewhat depleted with age, and hints of oxidised raisins and sherry. 
Certainly a very different beer, and I really thought age adds some extra complexity to it. Not that the fresh stuff is all that bad either! :icon_drool2:


----------



## bum

Muggus said:


> If anyone has no understanding of what a "peat" malt aroma smells like, this would definately be the beer to seek out.


 
Funny you should say that - I've been thinking of looking for a peaty beer. What say you, Muggus, to those who suggest that peated malts don't really belong in a beer? How does this sort of smokiness stack up to a Schlenkerla or a 3 Ravens Rauch?


----------



## Tony

peaty.......... i have a bottles of 10 year laphroig and ardbeg..... mmmmm i love peat! Youngans on my others but at this age the peat is WILD!

may have to track this beer down.


----------



## hefevice

bum said:


> Funny you should say that - I've been thinking of looking for a peaty beer. What say you, Muggus, to those who suggest that peated malts don't really belong in a beer? How does this sort of smokiness stack up to a Schlenkerla or a 3 Ravens Rauch?



Sorry, obviously not Muggus, but I have a view, and dammit I'll be heard!  

The style nazis seem to be against an obvious presence of peat smokiness in a Strong Scotch Ale, as the standards use terms like "Peaty, earthy and/or smoky *secondary* aromas may also be present" and "*Hints* of roasted malt of smoky flavour may be present", however from the Scotch Ale I tasted in Italy that obviously used Peat Smoked malt, I reckon it works! I can see how it can become over the top if moderation is not used though. Can balance very nicely with the caramel flavours expected in a Scotch Ale.

I think the peat smokiness has a different character to the German Rauch type beechwood smoke character. The former is more earthy and integrated, the later more reminiscent of bacon and differentiated from the other flavours (at least, that is my experience with Schlenkerla Maerzen. Hope that makes sense; to me writing about beer flavours is a bit like dancing about architecture (apologies to Thelonious Monk).


----------



## bum

Thanks, Hefevice. Makes perfect sense.

Now to see if it makes sense to my palate.

No need to have apologised, I'm always happy to get as many perspectives as I can.


----------



## Effect

Tony said:


> Now this i enjoyed!!!
> 
> Im really on a bitterness run lately. I have a Roggen and a brown ale on tap and they are doing nothing for me. However the NZWPA at 1.047 and 52 IBU
> 
> I liked he beer before i even tasted it to be honest. I read the label........... it said:
> 
> THis is an aggressive beer
> We dont care if you dont like it!
> 
> They had me at hello
> 
> http://vimeo.com/9161176
> 
> cheers




Love this beer aswell, for me it truly is a hand crafted beer, well thought out. I likethe use of the ns in this ipa.


----------



## Muggus

bum said:


> Funny you should say that - I've been thinking of looking for a peaty beer. What say you, Muggus, to those who suggest that peated malts don't really belong in a beer? How does this sort of smokiness stack up to a Schlenkerla or a 3 Ravens Rauch?


Actually i'm all for it. It's potent stuff, if you've ever been to a Scotch distillery, you'd understand! And it certainly is used in good effect in the Redoak beer, as they mention on the beers info page...


> "The 2005 brew has the added complexity of an after smokiness created by a peated malt for McCallums Distillery in Scotland added to the beer.


Never tried 3 Ravens, but in comparison to Schlenkeria and other "authentic" rauchbiers, the smokiness is much different. I'd have to say in the Wee Heavy it's not overdone to begin with, but even the smoke flavours are not that really bacon-like, cured meat, smokehouse aromas you get from rauch malts. I'd liken it to the difference between wood freshly burning and smoking coals after a fire. Peat is, afterall, pretty a dirt made from vegetal matter decaying over a large number of years, so the when it's cooked the smoke is far more earthy, as you could imagine, and a very different from wood smoke.

But yeah, enough rambling, I quite like the idea of using such malts, so long as it's not overdone.


----------



## bum

Excellent. Cheers, Muggus. Doubles my resolve to try to find a bottle.


----------



## Muggus

bum said:


> Excellent. Cheers, Muggus. Doubles my resolve to try to find a bottle.


I hope you do too! 
Like I mentioned, this bottle was well old and purchased at least 3 years ago. Haven't seen it in a bottleshop since, though I think it should (hopefully) still be available at the Redoak Cafe in Sydney in one form or another, which probably doesn't help your quest all too much.


----------



## bum

I've definitely seen their Wee Heavy in a Dan Murphy's in the last 6 months or so. Whether it is the same beer or not now is debatable, I guess.


----------



## jpr

bum said:


> Different beer and brewery, jpr.




my bad


----------



## bum

No joy at Uncle Dan's.


----------



## bum

bum said:


> Re: Bridge Road Galaxy IPA problems
> 
> As suggested, I sent a polite email to the brewery explaining my experience and Ben sent me a couple bottles (and a couple others) from the new (3rd) batch. The same new batch that hasn't even hit retail yet. These bottles had an attached note saying they were bottled so recently I shouldn't even think about putting them in the fridge for a week. If I have any issues this time is is definitely me or the beer.


 
Drinking the first one now. Bitterness is much, much smoother but also more restrained. Malt is near non-existant. Chemical aftertaste. I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and save the second bottle a month or so hoping this one is still too green. But so far this brewery is nothing but duds for me. The Beechworth Pale is alright but really just tastes like nice hops and water.


----------



## Gerard_M

I picked up this beer today, mainly for the bottle. Awesome stoneware swingtop. I might try the beer soon!
I had a bottle of the Morocco Ale from Daleside Brewery too. Very impressive Dark Spiced ale. Pretty good beer, but maybe a bit expensive @ $10 per 500ml bottle.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## glennheinzel

The Nelson Brewery Baggywrinkle. Flat and infected. 




Hopdaemon Leviathan. Some fruitiness/spice from hops. Almond yeast character. Good winter warmer.




Westerham's British Bulldog. Sessionable beer with a tilt towards hop character, although tastes a bit thin.




Hopdaemon Skrimshander (IPA). Nice firm bitterness and dry hop character. English take on an American IPA??


----------



## Tony

Cracked this the other night. I have had it sitting in cool dark storage for 6 months or more... posibly 12 months.... cant really remember.

The beer was fantastic. 10.5% alc and it felt like a 3.5% beer in the mouth. It was smooth, sweet, belgian, smooth again, dark fruit flavours and aromas, yeast character was supurb, complimented the malt perfectly. a touch thin though...... i would have liked a tad more body...... a bit of slickness to let you know you were drinking a big beer. It went down like an english mild.... but way more flavour.

for over $20 a bottle....... id go another  money better spent on this that rogue beers IMO!

cheers


----------



## winkle

Tony said:


> Cracked this the other night. I have had it sitting in cool dark storage for 6 months or more... posibly 12 months.... cant really remember.
> 
> The beer was fantastic. 10.5% alc and it felt like a 3.5% beer in the mouth. It was smooth, sweet, belgian, smooth again, dark fruit flavours and aromas, yeast character was supurb, complimented the malt perfectly. a touch thin though...... i would have liked a tad more body...... a bit of slickness to let you know you were drinking a big beer. It went down like an english mild.... but way more flavour.
> 
> for over $20 a bottle....... id go another  money better spent on this that rogue beers IMO!
> 
> cheers



Cor luverly, jealous I am. One of my favs.


----------



## Tiny_Tim

Those who were discussing peated beers on the previous page may be interested in trying a couple of interesting Brewdog releases, both of which were aged in peaty-as-hell Islay whisky barrels. The 'Paradox Smokehead' is an imperial stout, and the 'Storm', believe it or not, is an IPA. Neither of them are for the faint-hearted, they are both terrifically peaty, earthy and leave you with a dry smokey taste in your mouth for hours. They should both be available in oz.


----------



## bum

Will definitely seek out the Storm. Cheers for the heads up!


----------



## jyo

Wrong glass I know. I enjoyed this. A bit of banana at the end. As it warmed up, I could finally taste a touch of the coriander.


----------



## hefevice

Tiny_Tim said:


> Those who were discussing peated beers on the previous page may be interested in trying a couple of interesting Brewdog releases, both of which were aged in peaty-as-hell Islay whisky barrels. The 'Paradox Smokehead' is an imperial stout, and the 'Storm', believe it or not, is an IPA. Neither of them are for the faint-hearted, they are both terrifically peaty, earthy and leave you with a dry smokey taste in your mouth for hours. They should both be available in oz.



Tried Storm. It's amazing! More like whiskey than beer.


----------



## SAbier

quote name='Tony' date='Mar 30 2010, 08:26 PM' post='614969']
Cracked this the other night. I have had it sitting in cool dark storage for 6 months or more... posibly 12 months.... cant really remember.

The beer was fantastic. 10.5% alc and it felt like a 3.5% beer in the mouth. It was smooth, sweet, belgian, smooth again, dark fruit flavours and aromas, yeast character was supurb, complimented the malt perfectly. a touch thin though...... i would have liked a tad more body...... a bit of slickness to let you know you were drinking a big beer. It went down like an english mild.... but way more flavour.

for over $20 a bottle....... id go another  money better spent on this that rogue beers IMO!

cheers















[/quote]

for something with a bit more body try this


----------



## glennheinzel

Edit: Apologies in advance for the underexposed pix.

The Wenlock Arms. According to RateBeer.com, The Wenlock Arms is the top rated beer geek destination in London. It is dingy and run-down so it is my sort of place. The beer selection was okay with a TapHouse style lineup. 



Adnams Oyster Stout was served up via a beer engine and at perfect cellar temp. Beautiful.



The #2 (The Rake) and #4 (the Market Porter) rated beer bars were on my way home so it would've been rude not to call in for a quiet ale at these places.

Ruination IPA on tap at The Rake. Amazing beer.



Last stop was The Market Porter. Being a Metallica fan, I had to have Elland Road's Fade To Black. Not a patch on Adnam's Oyster Stout, but still a reasonable drop.


----------



## hefevice

Rukh said:


> [snip]



Nice! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Muggus

Mikkeller USAlive
An American-style IIPA innoculated with Brettanomyces. How can you go wrong!
I thought this was a bloody ripper of a beer; the combination of a flavoursome, well-made IPA with a just the right amount of horsey funk to make it amazingly appealing and tasty.


----------



## joshuahardie

4 pines Kolsch - Normally a brilliant drop, but I'll swear black and blue they put their pale ale in the wrong bottle. still the pale was a great drop too

Brewdog trashy blonde - fairly dull. perhaps this would be a Scottish blonde. it seemed to have all the enjoyable malt and hop characteristics, but it was just sadly missing the unique yeast flavours that make the Belgians' so special.

Erdinger Hefe - an appalling example of what is probably a good beer. smelt and tasted like an off lager.


Now that i got those average ones out of the way, I can post up some better beer


----------



## joshuahardie

Nogne 0 #100 - Certainly lived up to the hype for me. Big bold, roasty and hoppy. Others have called it a black double ipa but it felt like it was right in the barleywine territory for me. well worth the 20 bucks 

Chimay Grand Reserve - a great and i can see why. big in malt flavour and yeast flavours, but so silky smooth and refined. I just seems effortless.


----------



## joshuahardie

Weihenstephaner Hefe Weissbier - Just brilliant, after a swag of beers that I have bought that have left me dissapointed, this was a relief. Just everything that there is to love about hefe's is in this beer, in the correct amounts, not too subtle, or over the top on any one ester, just a beer that made me remember why I love wheaties

St Ambroise - Oatmeal Stout - Another fine beer. smooth, and roasty, nice full body and even a little chewy. I liked it.


----------



## hefevice

joshuahardie said:


> Weihenstephaner Hefe Weissbier - Just brilliant, after a swag of beers that I have bought that have left me dissapointed, this was a relief. Just everything that there is to love about hefe's is in this beer, in the correct amounts, not too subtle, or over the top on any one ester, just a beer that made me remember why I love wheaties



My gateway drug! It's even better fresh on tap. Trying to get close to that beer is why I brew.


----------



## glennheinzel

Westerham William Wilberforce Freedom Ale. Infected. Not really badly infected, but enough to put me off after a mouthful.



Black Sheep's Golden Sheep. Reasonably hoppy aroma and bitterness. Bitter sweet finish (I wonder if they use Wyeast 1026?). Needs a bit more body. I was somewhat interested that this beer and the previous one use demerara sugar.



The Nelson Brewery Dogwatch Stout. Lots of coffee and roastiness in flavour and aroma. Not bad, but not great.



Adnam's Broadside. :icon_drool2: Lots of dried fruit and malt in aroma and taste. Some alcohol on the nose (6.3%ABV). Beautiful for a cold Spring afternoon.



Orkney Brewery's Dark Island. :icon_drool2: Plenty of dark fruit and some roastiness and bitter chocolate. This beer is great and kinda reminds me of Tooheys Old turned up to "11" (instead of 6). A really sessionable beer.



Orkney Brewery's Dragonhead Stout. :icon_drool2: Roastiness and some malt and fruit. A really good sessionable (4%ABV) stout.


----------



## glennheinzel

A pic of one of the many shelves at Utobeer (at London Borough Markets). These guys have a great selection of UK, Euro and USA beers. They even have Tooheys New and LCPA.



Great Divide Yeti Imperial Stout. I nearly didn't get this beer (because I've heard of it being available in Aus), however I'm glad that the chick behind the counter recommended it. This beer was days away from its best before date, but that is a good thing for a big beer like this. Aromas of roasted malts, chocolate and and American hops. Smooth and ridiculously easy drinking with a nice roasty/bitter finish. It was a perfect match for my roast beef dinner (with Yorkshire pudding).




Now I have to shake this cold (probably caught at a cold/wet/windy Brand's Hatch on Friday's British Superbike practice sessions) and I'll be able to hit some more beers.


----------



## glennheinzel

Brasserie Ellezelloise Hercule Stout (~9%ABV). Strong fizz as I opened the flip top lid, although the beer itself didn't seem overcarbed. Whitish head (as opposed to the darker colours of the Yeti which I tried a couple of days earlier). Aroma was on the sweetish side and fairly mild. You could taste some sort of barrel aging. The beer itself was thin with no real hop or grain character. I guess that it was well made and what one might expect of a Belgian take on a big stout, however Great Divide's Yet (Imperial Stout) was on my mind when I got stuck into this beer so overall I was disappointed.


----------



## petesbrew

Good to see you're still on the job, Rukh!


----------



## glennheinzel

petesbrew said:


> Good to see you're still on the job, Rukh!



And here is a couple of the upcoming beers, although I'm thinking of cellaring Harvey's Imperial Stout and De Dolle's Stille Nacht back at home.

De Dolle's Stille Nacht, Harvey's Imperial Stout, Dogfish Head Palo Santo Marron and Dogfish Head Midas Touch.



Double IPA's from Steamworks and Coronado a well as Terrapin's Rye Pale Ale.



Belgian IPA's from Chouffe, Taras Boulba and Brigand. Also IPA's from Sierra Nevada and Victory.


----------



## bum

You totally ruin my day every time you post in here, Rukh.


----------



## devo

SWMBO told me she had a surprise for me and pointed towards the fridge.




4 bottles of various brews with the Firestone Union Jack IPA taking my fancy....delicious :beerbang:


----------



## Bribie G

When Poms go Bad






Gotta stay away from 1ST Choice. :blink:


----------



## Tony

I forked out some cash for some nice beers this arvo.

Found a couple bottles of this: http://www.brewdog.com/paradox.php

2 different types..... will put a pic up tonight.

cheers


----------



## zoidbergmerc

BribieG said:


> When Poms go Bad
> 
> Pic
> 
> Gotta stay away from 1ST Choice. :blink:



What's the Syringe for! h34r:


----------



## Bribie G

zoidbergmerc said:


> What's the Syringe for! h34r:


Pocket beer engine for laying a dense creamy layer of foam on UK beers, like their handpumped ales.


----------



## glennheinzel

Bribie - My father-in-law has Carlsberg Special Brew in his fridge. He doesn't have to worry about anyone else touching it.



bum said:


> You totally ruin my day every time you post in here, Rukh.



Bum - Hopefully this post hasn't ruined your day.


----------



## Tony

Ok... brag photos. Not as good as some i have seen but got some beer i have tried and loved and some to have not yet

I drank my bottle of Terrible... so i got another, i have had the 8 before and one is never enough  The Vitus is a favorite and the rest are untried.






now these im really REALLY excited about. Im a big fan of Single malt's and have quite a colection. I saw these in the shop and just got them without looking at the price. Not chaep but who cares!

Paradox Isle of Arran
Description on the bottle needs to be put up 
The rich Vanilla Sweetness, hints of cinnamon and ballancing aromatic fruit and ginger flavours of the Arran malt are all deeply infused into the texture of our smooth robust imperial stout. Profound new depths emerge with each pass and sip. The pallat is a pollished and classic as a Robbie Burns masterpiece. This is scotland in a glass.






And this one im really excited about. I just love a peated single malt.






and the back of the label:






I drank the Fullers 1845. It was nice but i was a touch disapointed. Fantasticly made beer but it had a more dry buiskety malt character (bottle says amber malt) which was nice but didnt really excite me. The hops were nice, well ballanced. Great beer but for me.... not my favorite from the fullers stable. Way better than the honey bee fake lager monstrosity they have on the market though! Id Buy an ESB over this in future!


----------



## glennheinzel

Bexley Beer Festival is on at the nearby sports club with 65 beers detailed here. 

The barrels are marked with the brewers name, the beers name, what number the beer is on the guide and how much it costs for a pint, half pint and 1/3 pint.



I was intrigued by the concept of English style wheat beers so I started by working my way through three different English/Scottish wheat ales. Subsequent research has shown that a couple of them claim to be German style wheat beers (not sure if this relates to yeast/proportion of wheat/etc) so it was interesting trying them at cellar temp and without much carbonation. I didn't get much in the way of bananas/cloves so perhaps the reference to german style was more in terms of hops and wheat composition of grist. I am tempted to email each of the relevant breweries to ask for their thoughts on an English wheat ale.
* Springhead Brewery's Willys WheatBeer. Was described as "Initial fruity flavour leads to a long dry biscuity finish". Touch of sulphur in the aroma, but otherwise I can see what they are saying in the description. 
* Tsa Scotch Mist Wheat Beer. Tasted almost like first runnings. Some vanilla (NZ Styrian Goldings?). Forgettable for me, but might be good for someone who doesn't like beer.
* Wolf Straw Dogs. The best of English wheat beers. Noticeable hop bitterness and a nice tart finish.

Next stop was the single hop ales - Westerham's WGV and then their Bramling Cross. The Bramling Cross single hop ale was the first beer of the night that I thought was really great. Whereas the WGV was a bit rough around the edges, the Bramling Cross had a lovely smooth profile.



I had a couple of other beers (including a Cascade single hop IPA and Westerhams 900th brew IPA), but nothing worth writing home about. 

Besides the onsite beers, you can also get take-away in (clean) milk containers. I'm meeting up with some Irish friends tomorrow so I grabbed some (Russian Imperial) Stout...



I should also mention the tombola. I managed to pick up a couple of glasses, a Harveys calendar and some bar mats.


----------



## bconnery

Rukh said:


> I should also mention the tombola. I managed to pick up a couple of glasses, a Harveys calendar and some bar mats.


We used to love the tombola. I scored heaps of stuff. Glasses, framed prints. I have a set of framed Guinness prints because my wife, well basically because my wife was there drinking beer. 
An australian, a female, and under 30 (then anyway) at a real ale festival? We used to have to take an extra bag with us for the stuff we got


----------



## winkle

BribieG said:


> When Poms go Bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta stay away from 1ST Choice. :blink:


  
Knowing where you work, I understand the fags and the syringe but what's with the foreign imported stuff - goon too good for you now?


----------



## hefevice

Jeez, Rukh's a hard act to follow at the moment...

On another Italian trip, so here's the first of them...Birrificio Montegioco Demon Hunter...






Great packaging; all of their beers are wrapped in paper like this (with a labelled bottle inside the paper). Nice compact mousse like head too. I think this is meant to be a Belgian Style Golden Strong, judging by the appearance and the 8.5% ABV strength. Unfortunately I have misplaced my tasting notes, however from memory I think the main impression on the aroma was of honey, some very slight hop grassiness and a bit of yeasty funk. Main flavour impression was that it was quite muted compared to the aroma, dry finish, with very firm bitterness (a little unbalanced).

I think the syringe in BribieG's photo was his cheap arsed "beer engine".


----------



## hefevice

Rukh said:


> [snip]
> 
> Orkney Brewery's Dragonhead Stout. :icon_drool2: Roastiness and some malt and fruit. A really good sessionable (4%ABV) stout.
> View attachment 36902



Isn't the Dragonhead Stout amazing for a 4% beer? Nice thing about that beer is that it should be readily available in Australia (I know that First Choice carry it, and would be surprised if Dan's didn't).


----------



## jbowers

hefevice said:


> Isn't the Dragonhead Stout amazing for a 4% beer? Nice thing about that beer is that it should be readily available in Australia (I know that First Choice carry it, and would be surprised if Dan's didn't).




Dans do not. Chances are if it's a good beer and it's imported - Dans wont stock it. They are good like that. They have an amazing selection of mediocre imported beers (ie. WHERE DID THE FULLERS GO!?).


----------



## hefevice

Birrificio Toccalmatto Grand Cru






Slight banana ester on the nose, other than that difficult to pick out individual components. Dangerously drinkable at 9% ABV, very subtle, no harsh alcohol flavours, and superbly balanced. So good, I needed to finish the yeast dregs! YUM!!


----------



## hefevice

Birrificio Toccalmatto Surfing Hop






Billed as an Imperial IPA weighing in at 8.5% ABV. Got it cheap because it was close to Use By date. Any concerns I might have had about loss of hop character disappeared as soon as the bottle was opened. Big, dank (in a good way) citrus aroma (seemed like Centennial, although website says Willamette and Amarillo?), with perfume esters, and a toffee malt background. If anything it may have lost some hop flavour over time, but it is nicely balanced with very subtle hints of chocolate and raisins and a slight warming at the finish from the high ABV. Another dangerously drinkable big beer from Toccalmatto.


----------



## chappo1970

Just had to brag... finally the Boss is buying half way decent beer for the working man...


----------



## GTS350

Ok seeing as everyone's in the mood..

Maui Brewing Co 
-CoCoNut Porter
-Big Swell IPA
Mehana - Humpback Blue Ale
Hawaii Nui - Sunset Amber Ale
Gordon Biersch - Hefeweizen Growler


----------



## GTS350

Ballast Point (SanDiego) - Wahoo WheatAnderson Valley Brew Co (MendocinoValley) - Hop 'Ottin IPAWhite Hawk (Ukiah, CA) - IPASierra Nevada -Porter-Bigfoot Ale-Pale Ale-Torpedo Extra IPA


----------



## GTS350

But my secret stash is ....
Rogue-Mocha Porter-Dead Guy Ale-Yellow Snow IPA

I know there's nothing really new or interesting to most folks in this forum, but happy to swap/trade if anybody wants anything in particular.


----------



## jbowers

Mikkeller EKG single hop IPA. Not bad, but I dont think the EKG profile is really suited to an AIPA style. Not robust enough, but interesting to taste the flavours of this hop at the forefront even though they weren't as prominent as I might have hoped.


----------



## jbowers

Brewdog Hardcore IIPA. Had this really great dank, fresh hop smell. I like it a whole lot.


----------



## jimmybee

jbowers said:


> Brewdog Hardcore IIPA. Had this really great dank, fresh hop smell. I like it a whole lot.




agreed, a great beer!


----------



## bum

BrewDog Zeitgeist Black Lager - Preface: My first Schwartzbier (which I assume this is) and I generally do not dig lagers. Aroma is very malty (sweet yet roasty), indistinct fruit hop aroma underneath (for me in the tail end of a cold). Bugger all bitterness upfront but it comes in firm but mild at the end along side a dry finish. Malt is up front in this one (but not as bold as the aroma would suggest) - equal parts toasty, dark chocolate and roasty/coffee and maybe a touch of toffee. There is some hop flavour underneath - sorta familiar fruitiness and yet a little foreign to me at the same time (or this could just be an unknown style for me coming into play here). Alc is warm for it's 4.9%. I enjoyed it more than expected.


----------



## glennheinzel

Following on from the following story about the bitterest beer in the world...
http://www.beeraholix.com/story.php?title=...rest-beer#c1471

I decided that it would be worth seeking out whilst I was in the UK. The Hop was only served on draught at the Royal Oak in Wantage. I was considering driving 2 hours to try a half pint of this beer and come home again straight away, but luckily my wife suggested I stay there the night. So I got in contact with the brewer (Peter Fowler) and arranged to meet him at the pub.



The Hop is a very interesting beer. There is a reasonable amount of hop aroma, but it isn't dry hopped so the focus is more on the bittering addition. Taking a sip greets you with an intense, mouth-puckering bitterness that lasts for 15 seconds. The strange thing is the bitterness is mostly felt across the roof of my mouth. This was the last dregs of this batch, hence the yeast that was dropping out of solution. Peter mentioned that about 2/3 of the bitterness came from the use of hops and the rest was from iso-hops.

Peter also brought along a few beers from his personal stash and I bought along De Dolle Stille Nacht and Harveys RIS...



Fullers 2005 Anniversary Ale was very smooth and like a fortified wine. 
Fullers 2007 Anniversary Ale was so amazing that it gave me goose bumps. Whilst there were still fortified wine characteristics, there was still plenty of malt character. :icon_drool2: 
Durham Benedictus was interesting. I think that it is supposed to be a barley wine, but with the high level of carbonation it had a Belgian feel to it.
Gale Prize Old Ale 2007. Mmm.. Brettanomyces. Nice cherry pie and malt aroma. Flavour of dark malts, dried fruit etc. Yum.
Stille Nacht 2009 was sweet and didn't have too much going on. Probably needs another year or so of ageing for the wild things to do their work.
Thomas Hardys 2007. Sweet. Good for sipping by the fireside, sitting on your Chesterfield lounge, patting your bulldog and puffing on a dirty fat cigar.
Harveys 2009 RIS. Amazingly complex RIS. :icon_drool2: 

All in all it was a good evening. The locals were very hospitable so I'd recommend looking them up if you are in the area.


Edit: Formatting.


----------



## moonshine

A quiet night in, the kirk tastes quite a lot like a sparkling shiraz but a bit more sour.


----------



## moonshine




----------



## moonshine

My family is from Bamberg so the rauchbier was a real treat (tastes like whisky crossed with dark beer crossed with smoked tofu/bacon


----------



## Fourstar

jbowers said:


> Mikkeller EKG single hop IPA. Not bad, but I dont think the EKG profile is really suited to an AIPA style. Not robust enough, but interesting to taste the flavours of this hop at the forefront even though they weren't as prominent as I might have hoped.



Try Rogue Amerian IPA.. definitly works well with the EKG. :icon_cheers: 




moonshine said:


> A quiet night in, the kirk tastes quite a lot like a sparkling shiraz but a bit more sour.




I looooved this beer when i got it, so did SWMBO. very sweet cherry pie! big fruit flavours and low funk. I think if it had a little more lactic/aceto character it would make it something even better.


----------



## Barley Belly

BribieG said:


> When Poms go Bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta stay away from 1ST Choice. :blink:



VERY DISTURBING BRIBIEG


----------



## jbowers

Fourstar said:


> Try Rogue Amerian IPA.. definitly works well with the EKG. :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looooved this beer when i got it, so did SWMBO. very sweet cherry pie! big fruit flavours and low funk. I think if it had a little more lactic/aceto character it would make it something even better.



You mean american amber? I've had it, and ya, awesome!


----------



## cwbrown07

I tried one of these the other night - no pic, but got this from their website:






Was a bit of a surprise packet as it was fairly cheap ($3 or so from memory) and pretty tasty. Should have got more than one!


----------



## JonnyAnchovy

Had my first Dogfish Head 90 min IPA last night. Lived up to the hype completely - I think this is probably my favoriate AIIPA I've ever had - I'll be attempting clones throughout the year.


----------



## Fourstar

jbowers said:


> You mean american amber? I've had it, and ya, awesome!




Sorry had IPA on the brain lastnight.. :icon_drunk: 

Yeah i'd safely say their American Amber is close to being their best beer. :icon_drool2:


----------



## drsmurto

jbowers said:


> Mikkeller EKG single hop IPA. Not bad, but I dont think the EKG profile is really suited to an AIPA style. Not robust enough, but interesting to taste the flavours of this hop at the forefront even though they weren't as prominent as I might have hoped.



Tasted all of the single hop range last night, or at least i think i did. I was driving so had tiny tasting samples while the other lads had the rest.

Loved the EKG, but then i love an english IPA so for me this worked. EKG in large quantities takes on a citrusy type flavour and aroma but in a refined way if that even makes sense. I loved it.

I enjoyed all of the beers although i found the cascade and amarillo IPAs to be less in your face than i hoped whereas the simcoe and tomahawk were leaping out of the glass.


----------



## joshuahardie

A few strongins,

Browar Amber -Grand Imperial Porter. From Poland of all places. It was a very strong example, that didn't exactly hide its alcohol in the way that you would prefer, but it was still an enjoyable beer, despite it not being as smooth or as mellow as I would of hoped.

Adnams Broadside - Strong Ale. Great beer, rich with rum and raisin like flavours. One where the lower than normal carbonation and where a bit of warmth makes this beer stand out. Really feels like a beer that should be drunk slowly.

Happy Goblin - Strong. Somewhat similar to the Adnams, but not as refined. Had all the great characteristics of the style, but was still a little rough around the edges. Some hints of harshness, but this should not deter you from trying a great local beer.


----------



## joshuahardie

Kooinda Pale Ale - Top work guys. This was one of the best pale ales I have had in a long time. The balance for my palate was spot on. Same with the mouthfeel, malt backbone. Everything. Actually carbonation was a little on the low side, but that did not detract from the beer. I hope great things come to you guys, cause this beer was just a great example.

Weihenstephaner Dunkel and Kristal. Also well crafted beers. I think I must of picked up some reasonably fresh beers from these guys as they have all reaffirmed my love of the wheat beers. I personally love the banana kick from the yeast. They are all so very sessionable.


----------



## Brewer_010

mmm, got home tonight and my wife had bought these :icon_cheers: (nice surprise)

Will be doing a back-to-back test of the Rochefort 8 and 10 later this weekend


----------



## Tony

just My Opinion........... the 8 is way better than the 10. I had an 8 last night. I dont buy the 10 any more. Its great too, but a bit too much if you knoiw what i mean.

The 8 is just sooooooooooo well ballanced.

Will be interested in you views. 

do inform of your findings!

cheers


----------



## Frank

You missed Nugget and Warrior.
My favourites were Nugget, Simcoe and Tomahawke. I love Nelson Sauvin as a hop but was disappointed with the Mikella Version of the IPA, Amarillo was also not as I was expecting. 



DrSmurto said:


> Tasted all of the single hop range last night, or at least i think i did. I was driving so had tiny tasting samples while the other lads had the rest.
> 
> Loved the EKG, but then i love an english IPA so for me this worked. EKG in large quantities takes on a citrusy type flavour and aroma but in a refined way if that even makes sense. I loved it.
> 
> I enjoyed all of the beers although i found the cascade and amarillo IPAs to be less in your face than i hoped whereas the simcoe and tomahawk were leaping out of the glass.


----------



## Adam Howard

Little Creatures Special Bitter with gorgeous Beef and Mushroom pie at the LCDH.





Mountain Goat Rapunzel. Aged oak goodness.





Chimayyyy





Bellevue Kriek





SNPA


----------



## jbowers

Meine Hopfenweisse by Schneider Weisse. YUMMMMM!!!


----------



## Ross

Friday afternoon & product testing before putting on the website....




The Raging bitch is great, but the Mokah is to die for, the best chocolate beer I've tasted :icon_drool2: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Gulpa

Tony said:


> just My Opinion........... the 8 is way better than the 10.



+1 - 8 is awesome.


----------



## winkle

Ross said:


> Friday afternoon & product testing before putting on the website....
> 
> View attachment 37542
> 
> 
> The Raging bitch is great, but the Mokah is to die for, the best chocolate beer I've tasted :icon_drool2:
> 
> Cheers Ross


What was the cherry saison like?


----------



## Ross

winkle said:


> What was the cherry saison like?




Leaving that till tomorrow as the Mokah at 11% has pushed us close to the driving limit - let me know if you're coming down & we'll wait before opening...

Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle

> Leaving that till tomorrow as the Mokah at 11% has pushed us close to the driving limit - let me know if you're coming down & we'll wait before opening...
> 
> Cheers Ross



Still trying to find a driver B) 
Actually I do need a few things.....


----------



## hefevice

Baladin (Italy) 2006 Silver Xyauyu Barley Wine (13.5% ABV, barrel aged)....






Shared this at BABBs meeting on Thursday, apologies for the crappy photo.

Wow, what a beer!


----------



## winkle

hefevice said:


> Baladin (Italy) 2006 Silver Xyauyu Barley Wine (13.5% ABV, barrel aged)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shared this at BABBs meeting on Thursday, apologies for the crappy photo.
> 
> Wow, what a beer!


Oh sweet Jaysus, that was awesome!
Respect :super: .


----------



## Maple

Picked a few beers up on the way home last night



Cracked into the DFH 90 minute - surprisingly tastes just like it did when I was back in Canada - so it obviously travels well enough.


----------



## razz

Where did you score those from Maple?


----------



## Maple

razz said:


> Where did you score those from Maple?


Purvis cellars in surrey hills.


----------



## winkle

Ross said:


> Friday afternoon & product testing before putting on the website....
> 
> View attachment 37542
> 
> 
> The Raging bitch is great, but the Mokah is to die for, the best chocolate beer I've tasted :icon_drool2:
> 
> Cheers Ross



Pretty outstanding beer that one (Mokah), I was quite taken with the Saison as well - although the cherry is very understated, loitering at the back of the palate. Thanks for waiting Ross.


----------



## Maple

First one from Dieu de Ciel (route des espices).
A Peppercorn Rye Beer - Really stoked about getting into this one.


Well, interesting beer, smooth silkiness that i was expecting from the Rye. mouthfeel was right were I thought it would be. but holy heck, it's like a licking a nice beer off the counter where you had just set the pepper grinder 2 minutes prior. The pepper comes in slow, but when it comes, damn does it. I really do like the spicyness of this beer. would I try to make it - I doubt it.


----------



## jyo

There will be nothing in my glass today. Alcohol is evil. I want to die.

All night poker tournament plus disgusting amounts of beer and Jagerbombs = FUBAR.


----------



## Barley Belly

A mate got me a 6 pack of these for my birthday.

Very nice :icon_drool2: 






Sorry for the plastic cup.
Note I've left the dregs in the bottle, I've decided I'm gunna try a clone using the cultured bottle yeast.

Got this from a thread on here, posted by Screwy and modified to suit my system

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Screwy's White Rabbit Dark Ale
Brewer: Barley Belly
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.48 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 46.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.75 kg MaltEurop Australia Ale (3.5 EBC) Grain 71.4 % 
0.75 kg Munich Dark (Weyermann) (23.0 EBC) Grain 14.3 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 4.8 % 
0.20 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (1050.0 EBC) Grain 3.8 % 
0.15 kg Crystal Dark (Crisp) (240.0 EBC) Grain 2.9 % 
0.15 kg Crystal Pale (Crisp) (100.0 EBC) Grain 2.9 % 
18.00 gm Super Alpha [13.00%] (40 min) Hops 23.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [7.80%] (5 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Sticklebract [13.50%] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Sticklebract [13.50%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 


Any thoughts???


----------



## manticle

Tony said:


> just My Opinion........... the 8 is way better than the 10. I had an 8 last night. I dont buy the 10 any more. Its great too, but a bit too much if you knoiw what i mean.
> 
> The 8 is just sooooooooooo well ballanced.
> 
> Will be interested in you views.
> 
> do inform of your findings!
> 
> cheers



Completely agree. The 10 is lovely but just a touch too much. The 8 is perfect and competes with westmalle dubbel for my favourite dark trappist ale.


----------



## Brewer_010

Tony said:


> just My Opinion........... the 8 is way better than the 10. I had an 8 last night. I dont buy the 10 any more. Its great too, but a bit too much if you knoiw what i mean.
> 
> The 8 is just sooooooooooo well ballanced.
> 
> Will be interested in you views.
> 
> do inform of your findings!
> 
> cheers





Rochefort 10 (I took notes while sipping away this afternoon)

Aroma of yeasty esters/fruitiness, with hints of chocolate and a deep maltiness. Mouthfeel is pillowy/fluffy/creamy, feels like lots of tiny bubbles, with a flavour explosion. Taste is deep malt/caramel up front with a hint of licorice. This blends into chocolate malt with an alcohol warmth (which is vaguely spiritous) and alcohol drying. No hops detected. Aftertaste is neutral at first, but by the end the alcohol is becoming predominant and nearly overbearing. With a less alcohol fume this would be a 10. I'll give it a 9.5. 

I'm getting a goat rogan josh on now so after that and when the kids are in bed I'll bung out the Rochefort 8 and give that a go  - really looking forward to that.


----------



## Peter Wadey

No show ponies, just some trusted old friends....




P


----------



## Brewer_010

Rochefort 8 (my tasting notes):

Aroma is of malt, with faint chocolate, no yeast or hops discernable. Head is small, thick but not as fluffy or full as the 10.

Mouthfeel is fluffy/creamy, however no taste explosion like the 10. 

Taste is deep crystal malty, with muted chocolate and a hint of licorice, followed by a slight alcohol warmth and a lingering finish of earthy hop bitterness that sticks around. After a full glass the alcohol was not overbearing, this is one seriously good beer.

I don't want to compare it to the 10 as they're kind of different beers, they're similar but different... I reckon the 10 is more a 'showcase' beer with those crazy monks saying "that's what we CAN brew" but the 8 is a more drinkable and balanced one. Overall I think this is 9.5 out of 10 beer, it's a seriously good one. WIll be hard to drink Chimay now!!


----------



## Muggus

Could resist after seeing the name.



My Wifes Bitter by Burleigh Brewing
Solid sort of English bitter; nice caramelly, biscuit malt, good marmalade-y hops with a firm bitterness.
Ticks in all boxes for me!


----------



## Fents

Teikoku IPA - see this thread http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=44393


----------



## Fents

My first kwak in my new kwak glass :

what a beer. drank it at about 5c. so smooth, warm, belgiany. bloody beaudifull!

excuse the blurry pic i'd had a few.


----------



## Fents

Brewdog 5am saint : Amber Ale my ass - more like an amber looking ale that someone has misplaced 5kg of hops in! loved every second of it, Brewdog sure do it in style! or should that be out of style?


----------



## Fents

Flying Dog - The Gonzo Imperial PORTER inspired by Hunter S Thompson - saw the pic on the bottle and had to try it, most people know i dont mind a bit of fear n loatheing.

Fantstic beer - cant remember much cause we were obvisouly on the tail end of a session (hunter would be proud) but bloody hell it was good. Loads of malt, i remember smelling it and it smelling like i had just mashed in. Wicked beer at 8.5% i think

edit - its a Imp porter not a RIS.


----------



## schooey

That there is one of my all time fave beers, Fents... I've brewed a clone recipe about 5 times now, and am getting pretty close. Last episode just needed a bit more vanilla characteristic from the yeast/alcohol and I've one in the cube ready to be fermented to try the latest rendition of the recipe


----------



## Fents

flick me a recipe when your happy with it schooey.


----------



## C_west

Took a quick trip up to Lobethal this afternoon :icon_drool2:


----------



## hefevice

Been to my favourite beer shop in Genova (Italy) again...hope to post a few more beers over the next few days.

Birrificio Barley Tvi Tvi






Apparently this is a Saison, but at the high end at 6.2%. I'm afraid that I can't do much better than the marketing speak on the label (translated thanks to Google and some reasonably poor Italian skills):

_"Nicola Perra, always with an international view, gives us a special, drinkable blonde ale. An enchanting appearance, creamy head that laces beautifully, the Tvi Tvi aroma strikes us with citrus, notes of cedar and spice reminiscent of cardamom and sandalwood, accompanied by the earthy scent of liquorice roots and elderberry flowers, chamomile and woodruff. Exploding on the palate are flavors of elderberry honey, ripe apricot and tropical fruit, with herbaceous, citrus, resinous and balsamic after taste which will make you fall in love with the beer. Very refreshing, will pair perfectly at the table with lamb and goat."_

There's not much in there to disagree with, and I have nothing to add. I wish all beer labels were this descriptive (although with all the references to elderberry, I was wondering whether its mother was a hamster)!

Edit: lame Holy Grail reference


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Fents said:


> Flying Dog - The Gonzo Imperial PORTER inspired by Hunter S Thompson - saw the pic on the bottle and had to try it, most people know i dont mind a bit of fear n loatheing.
> 
> Fantstic beer - cant remember much cause we were obvisouly on the tail end of a session (hunter would be proud) but bloody hell it was good. Loads of malt, i remember smelling it and it smelling like i had just mashed in. Wicked beer at 8.5% i think
> 
> edit - its a Imp porter not a RIS.



Should be tucking into one of these from the tap at the Wheaty on Wednesday afternoon :icon_drool2: .

I agree it's a great beer.

C&B
TDA


----------



## hefevice

Birra Almond '22 Torbata






Believe it or not, a Barley Wine made from peat smoked malt (along with organic sugar and honey)!! The Italians seem to be obsessed with smoked malts at the moment, right across the spectrum. Most that I have encountered so far have been from the subtle to the sublimely balanced end of the spectrum. This one goes right over the top, smacking you in the face with phenolic smokiness. Initially on the palate it is astringent and dry almost to the point of acridity. At first I suspected a hot ferment (fusels) and a bad infection (phenolics), until I read the label and worked out that the beer was made from peat malt. Deciding it was safe to continue, the beer started to grow on me, my palate adjusted to the smoke, and I was able to pick out more subtle hints of coffee, chocolate and honey. The Almond '22 website suggests this beer would go well with a cigar and dark chocolate. Can't argue with that! Beginning to wonder if smoke is the new hops in Italy. I suspect that soon we will be branding people "smokeheads".


----------



## jbowers

Cantillon Iris. Wow.


----------



## winkle

hefevice said:


> Birra Almond '22 Torbata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, *a Barley Wine made from peat smoked malt* (along with organic sugar and honey)!! The Italians seem to be obsessed with smoked malts at the moment, right across the spectrum. Most that I have encountered so far have been from the subtle to the sublimely balanced end of the spectrum. This one goes right over the top, smacking you in the face with phenolic smokiness. Initially on the palate it is astringent and dry almost to the point of acridity. At first I suspected a hot ferment (fusels) and a bad infection (phenolics), until I read the label and worked out that the beer was made from peat malt. Deciding it was safe to continue, the beer started to grow on me, my palate adjusted to the smoke, and I was able to pick out more subtle hints of coffee, chocolate and honey. The Almond '22 website suggests this beer would go well with a cigar and dark chocolate. Can't argue with that! Beginning to wonder if smoke is the new hops in Italy. I suspect that soon we will be branding people "smokeheads".



Interesting concept.
Was it really purple coloured, or is it just my crappy screen?


----------



## Dave70

I was saving these for my sisters engagement party this weekend but found myself at a loose end last Saturday night. You know how it is..
Note how the decanting seems to get progressively worse. 
I bought that oriental larger beer with rice in it for a giggle but was pleasantly suprised. Not real big on flavour, but nice and refreshing.


----------



## Dave70

Oh, and this - very nice..


----------



## hefevice

winkle said:


> Interesting concept.
> Was it really purple coloured, or is it just my crappy screen?



Heh...I didn't notice that until you pointed it out. I think it might have been a trick of the light. It was reddish, but not as purple as it photo suggests. The lighting source in my hotel room is incandescent with a lamp shade that gives off an bit of an orange hue. Makes for a sexy photo, but clearly it's distorting colour a little. Also, I tried to move this shot a further from the lamp to avoid getting the lamp in the top left of the shot, which seems to have added to the distortion.


----------



## hefevice

OK...last one from Italy for this trip....Toccalmatto Caf Racer






Just like an Italian espresso, only beery!! At only 4.2% ABV, this is a great flavourful session beer. Think Dragonhead with even more coffee flavour. Maybe a touch aqueous, bit very drinkable.


----------



## jiesu

Very Nice reviews + Photos hefevice. 






Chappo said:


> Just had to brag... finally the Boss is buying half way decent beer for the working man...



Monteiths black beer
Thats exactly what I am drinking at the moment Chap. It is a dark ale, very tasty without going over the top on malt charachteristics. It has quite subtle coffee, caramal flavours that avoid
the unpleasent (depending on pallete) burnt taste that tends to come through in alot of the commercial darker beers. Brilliant for sucking down on cool evenings. The Nu Zelend ers have made a great
beer here worthy of drinking half a dozen of.


----------



## bconnery

La Trappe Dubbel. Like most of theirs not bad but not quite at the level of some of the greats to me. 

Unibroue Chambley de Noir. Like most of theirs, beautiful. Not as intense flavours as some dark belgians but nicely balanced and with plenty to keep you going through the glass.


----------



## bum

Just got back from a trip to visit SWMBO's family in the States. My aim was to try a bunch of APAs and AIPAs (both of which are generally my favourite styles). I dutifully took pictures and tasting notes for every beer I'd never had before (and some repeats if on tap) with the intention of making a full report here. As I got towards the end of the trip I realised that was never going to happen. I've got photos and notes for 71 beers - BUGGER THAT! I will post a full list at the end and if there's anything anyone particularly wants comment on just ask.

Some impressions of varying specificity:
Anyone who says Australian breweries are adequately replicating APAs and AIPAs has their head firmly up their arse.
SNPA and Torpedo are not the reference beers I previously imagined them - but I'd still be very happy to get them here for $9 and $11 respectively for a sixer (at 7-Eleven no less!).
You almost need to go out of your way to find somewhere that only sells shit beer.
Absolute highlights: Pliny the Elder, Hop Henge IPA, Old Rasputin, SN Fritz and Ken's Ale.
Favourite breweries discovered: Bear Republic and Russian River.
Only got to three breweries. One was awesome (Russian River) and the other two (Beach Chalet Brewery and Pacific Coast Brewing Co.) sucked balls.
Got a little bit of APA/AIPA fatigue at certain points so you'll see what I switched to on those occasions.
Almost all of the bottled beers in the list below were purchased from a place called "Mega 8 Liquor" or a single branch of a chain supermarket.

Acme Pale Ale (tap)
Anchor Porter (bottle)
Anderson Valley Hop Ottin’ IPA (bottle)
Beach Chalet Brewery Lake Merritt IPA (tap)
Beach Chalet Brewery Smoked Ale (tap)
Bear Republic Hop Rod Rye Specialty Ale (bottle)
Bear Republic Racer 5 IPA (tap and bottle)
Bear Republic Red Rocket Ale (tap)
Bear Republic XP Pale Ale (bottle)
Brewdog Tokyo* (tap)
Brouwerij Van Steenberge Gulden Draak (tap)
Deschutes Hop Henge Experimental IPA (bottle)
Deschutes Mirror Pond Pale Ale (tap)
Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA (tap)
Dogfish Head Aprihop IPA (bottle)
Dogfish Head Barton Baton Oak Aged Imperial IPA (bottle)
Dogfish Head Midas Touch Handcrafted Ancient Ale (bottle)
Dogfish Head Palo Santo Marron (bottle)
Drake’s Denogginizer IPA (tap)
Firestone Walker Union Jack IPA (tap)
Green Flash Brewing Co. Barleywine Style Ale (bottle)
Green Flash Brewing Co. Le Freak (tap)
Green Flash Brewing Co. Trippel
Green Flash Brewing Co. West Coast IPA (bottle)
Hatachino Nest Red Rice Ale (bottle)
Indian Wells Brewing Co. Whole Hog Smoked Porter (bottle)
Lagunitas Hairy Eyeball (tap and bottle)
Lagunitas Hop Stoopid Ale
Lagunitas IPA (tap)
Lagunitas Maximus IPA (bottle)
Lagunitas Wilco Tango Foxtrot (bottle)
Mad River Brewing Co. Steelhead DIPA (bottle)
New Belgium Fat Tire (bottle)
New Belgum Ranger IPA (bottle)
Ninkasi Brewing Company Total Domination IPA (bottle)
Ninkasi Tricerahops Double IPA (bottle)
Nonge 0, Jolly Pumpkin Jumper, Stone Brewing Special Holiday Ale (bottle)
North Coast Brewing Co. Old Rasputin RIS (tap)
Pacific Coast Brewing Co. Blue Whale IPA (taster)
Pacific Coast Brewing Co. Cask Emerald Ale Irish Red (taster)
Pacific Coast Brewing Co. Code Blue Barleywine (taster)
Pacific Coast Brewing Co. Columbus IPA (taster)
Pacific Coast Brewing Co. Emerald Ale Irish Red (taster)
Pacific Coast Brewing Co. Gray Whale Ale (taster)
Pacific Coast Brewing Co. Leviathan Imperial Stout (taster)
Pacific Coast Brewing Co. Luck o’ the Irish Stout (taster)
Port Brewing Mongo IPA (tap)
Russian River Aud Blonde (taster)
Russian River Blind Pig IPA (taster)
Russian River Consecration (taster)
Russian River Damnation (taster)
Russian River Gaffer Bitter (taster)
Russian River IPA (tap and taster)
Russian River Little White Lie (taster)
Russian River Nobel Experiment (taster)
Russian River OVL Stout (taster)
Russian River Parking Violation Pale Ale (taster)
Russian River Perdition (taster)
Russian River Pliny the Elder (tap and taster)
Russian River Porter (taster)
Russian River Salvation (taster)
Russian River Supplication (taster)
Russian River Temptation (taster)
Samuel Smith’s Old Brewery Pale Ale (bottle)
Sierra Nevada Bigfoot Ale (bottle)
Sierra Nevada Sierra 30th Anniversary Fritz and Ken’s Ale Stout (bottle)
Sierra Nevada Southern Hemisphere Harvest Fresh Hop Ale (bottle)
Speakeasy Double Daddy IPA (tap)
Stone Imperial Russian Stout (bottle)
Stone Old Guardian Barleywine (bottle)
Stone Ruination IPA (bottle)
Victory Hop Devil IPA (bottle)


----------



## flattop

Bum, after drinking all that i wouldn't be able to find my plane ticket to get back!

Shame there is too much to write up, perhaps a highlights only?

Or do it again with sponsorship and we could enjoy "bums beer tour of the southern states" on SBS2 or something...
Or perhaps "bum's Yankees in a bottle".....
or
"3 bums to the wind in San Franscico"

perhaps that's a bit too cheeky...

Spoilt for choice on that list!


----------



## bum

Sorted out some pics from the trip. Here's a couple of my favourites and some incidental pics. Most pics taken with borrowed cameras in poor light conditions.

Bear Republic Racer 5






Went to a bar that I heard had Pliny the Elder on tap. Keg was blown and they had this on instead so I grabbed one having never heard of it. First mind blowing beer of the trip. First rampantly C-hopped beer I've ever understood. Huge but far from over the top. Nice balance. Lovely beer.

Deschutes Hop Henge Experimental IPA






Shown here with cheese stuffed, deep fried jalapenos - t'was a great night indeed. Huge hop aroma. Big bitterness upfront gives way to full hop flavour with nice malt support. Bitterness returns for a long mild linger. Amazing beer. Wish I'd been able to bring one home.

North Coast Brewing Co. Old Rasputin Russian Impirial Stout






About halway into the trip I fell into a big APA/AIPA hole. Wanted to try something really different to pull me out but needed to still be big enough to be noticable. Hence this beer. Blackest beer I have ever had. This beer has a gravity from which no light escapes. Nice bittersweet chocolate and restrained coffee aroma. Delicious beer. Ended up trying it bottled too and while it was still very good it just wasn't as nice as this.

Russian River Pliny the Elder






This was the beer I'd most wanted to try on this trip. It was not what I expected in the slightest. I was expecting a vicious, grassy hop monster that would ruin all future beers simply through LTS. Turns out that while the fruity hop aroma was _massive_ the beer itself is remarkably balanced - almost to the point of being delicate (even though it is still very bitter and hoppy). An amazing beer. I guess I was right about one thing - it has ruined all other beers for me to a certain extent.

Sierra Nevada Sierra 30th Anniversary Fritz and Ken's Ale Stout






Yes, the name is a mouthful. So is the beer. Beautiful, complex big stouty goodness. Almost brought one home but decided to stick with beers I want to attempt to clone. Nice as this beer is I'd never get through 30 bottles of it.

Bear Republic XP Pale Ale






Very nice APA. Nothing earth shattering here just a really nice session APA. Hoping to replicate as a house beer.





Beer board at Russian River.






Uh, don't ask for the tasting paddle at Russian River unless you've got some time on your hands. 16 beers! Also, don't take tasting notes about ever single one of them if you wish to keep dining partners on side. Oops.


----------



## Mearesy

All I can say is...... dammnnnn


----------



## bconnery

Right up until that last picture I was enjoying the descriptions and details of your trip. 

I now hate you, you lucky lucky bastard.


----------



## Phoney

Well I went to China (Shanghai) last week.

Tsingtao - Chinese beer is pretty well horrible. Although Tsingtao Dark is similar to Tooheys old which is marginally drinkable 
Kirin and Asahi - Japanese beer is bareable and very cheap, available everywhere.
So is Heineken
Tiger (from Singapore) is actually pretty tasty - for a megaswill lager.
Leffe, Erdinger, Hoegaarden and Duvel is slightly cheaper than it is here, at around $5 a bottle, and available from most restaurants and middle class bars - which made up for the crappy Asian beers.

So yes, go to China for food and cheap electronic goods, but NOT for the beer! Nor for the spirits. They drink this fermented rice wine over there, that tastes like a combination of nail polish remover and turps. It's not like Sake it's just erghh! Other than that they all seem to love Cognac and other brown spirits like Whiskey.


----------



## bum

I'm (supposed to be) heading to China next month and was not expecting to be sporting a beer-boner like I was through the US trip. The imports do surprise me, however. Shame I've got no time for those ones. I'm heading to Hainam Island which they're pushing as a big resort place so I'm hoping I may be able to find something a little more exotic. Maybe. Going for a wedding banquet so I'll be obliged to be drinking the above mentioned Congac (VSOP, naturally) - shame the stuff is hideous.


----------



## hefevice

bum said:


> Sorted out some pics from the trip.



AWESOME!!! Totally jealous...


----------



## Bribie G

Berri Goon Fruity Gordo :beerbang: :beerbang: 

A couple of weeks ago I was diagnosed (after pain under the ribs and an ultrasound) with two massive stones in the left kidney - too big to pass thank Christ but need to be disintegrated with blasts of ultrasound whatever. Doc checked my uric acid levels and on the scale they use, I should be under 4 but my level is actually 7.3. Nasty. They are most likely uric acid stones. 

So doc put me on Allipurinol on Monday. This medication dissolves uric acid concentrations in various part of the body where it parks itself, and releases it into the bloodstream for elimination by the kidneys. But during the early stage of treatment the uric acid can migrate to the feet and legs and recrystallise giving rise to sudden gout attacks. Anyway last night I noticed my ankles and feet swelling, felt unwell and went to bed at 9, then woke at 1pm with my left foot feeling like it was in the grip of a Medieval torture press. Aaarrgghhh worst pain I have felt for years. I couldn't walk and literally crawled to the kitchen for 4 ibuprofens and 3 panadeines. Still sore this afternoon but have been advised to give beer a rest for a while till the treatment progresses, then I can get back to a moderate amount of beer. Beer is a good source of Purines which end up as uric acid. Goon's not bad at three bucks a litre  

Also be aware that this will not stop me brewing for the forthcoming comps. *Ha *


----------



## jlm

BribieG said:


> View attachment 38154
> 
> 
> Berri Goon Fruity Gordo :beerbang: :beerbang:
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I was diagnosed (after pain under the ribs and an ultrasound) with two massive stones in the left kidney - too big to pass thank Christ but need to be disintegrated with blasts of ultrasound whatever. Doc checked my uric acid levels and on the scale they use, I should be under 4 but my level is actually 7.3. Nasty. They are most likely uric acid stones.
> 
> So doc put me on Allipurinol on Monday. This medication dissolves uric acid concentrations in various part of the body where it parks itself, and releases it into the bloodstream for elimination by the kidneys. But during the early stage of treatment the uric acid can migrate to the feet and legs and recrystallise giving rise to sudden gout attacks. Anyway last night I noticed my ankles and feet swelling, felt unwell and went to bed at 9, then woke at 1pm with my left foot feeling like it was in the grip of a Medieval torture press. Aaarrgghhh worst pain I have felt for years. I couldn't walk and literally crawled to the kitchen for 4 ibuprofens and 3 panadeines. Still sore this afternoon but have been advised to give beer a rest for a while till the treatment progresses, then I can get back to a moderate amount of beer. Beer is a good source of Purines which end up as uric acid. Goon's not bad at three bucks a litre
> 
> Also be aware that this will not stop me brewing for the forthcoming comps. *Ha *



Bribie, maybe not a good time for the heads up considering the above but I was in Spiro's at Paddington today and noticed they had cans of Brains SA. You have a fondness for this beer? Commercial thread seems as good a place to point this out as any.


----------



## Bribie G

jlm said:


> Bribie, maybe not a good time for the heads up considering the above but I was in Spiro's at Paddington today and noticed they had cans of Brains SA. You have a fondness for this beer? Commercial thread seems as good a place to point this out as any.



BribieG sobs uncontrollably  





Where's Spiros ?????


----------



## winkle

jlm said:


> Bribie, maybe not a good time for the heads up considering the above but I was in Spiro's at Paddington today and noticed they had cans of Brains SA. You have a fondness for this beer? Commercial thread seems as good a place to point this out as any.



You are a cruel man, jlm. B)


----------



## jlm

BribieG said:


> BribieG sobs uncontrollably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Spiros ?????


Paddington Central shopping center on, err I think its Latrobe Tce? Bardon end of Paddington.

http://www.spirosbottleshops.com.au/locations.html

Seems there's a couple in the city too. Might be worth a call to see who's got what in stock.
They also had Brains Bitter or something on those lines. I was tempted to get one but I was short on cash.


----------



## Peter Wadey

Awwww bum, I am green with envy.
I would dearly love to be able to visit places like that and sample the beers you have.

Thanks for the post.
Peter


----------



## bum

No problem (my withdrawals aside).

Feel better, Bribie.


----------



## sinkas

Why are you drinking goon?


----------



## Bribie G

sinkas said:


> Why are you drinking goon?



as explained above

Edit: to elaborate, goon doesn't raise the uric acid levels. I hope.


----------



## jyo

BribieG said:


> View attachment 38154
> 
> 
> Berri Goon Fruity Gordo :beerbang: :beerbang:
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I was diagnosed (after pain under the ribs and an ultrasound) with two massive stones in the left kidney - too big to pass thank Christ but need to be disintegrated with blasts of ultrasound whatever. Doc checked my uric acid levels and on the scale they use, I should be under 4 but my level is actually 7.3. Nasty. They are most likely uric acid stones.
> 
> So doc put me on Allipurinol on Monday. This medication dissolves uric acid concentrations in various part of the body where it parks itself, and releases it into the bloodstream for elimination by the kidneys. But during the early stage of treatment the uric acid can migrate to the feet and legs and recrystallise giving rise to sudden gout attacks. Anyway last night I noticed my ankles and feet swelling, felt unwell and went to bed at 9, then woke at 1pm with my left foot feeling like it was in the grip of a Medieval torture press. Aaarrgghhh worst pain I have felt for years. I couldn't walk and literally crawled to the kitchen for 4 ibuprofens and 3 panadeines. Still sore this afternoon but have been advised to give beer a rest for a while till the treatment progresses, then I can get back to a moderate amount of beer. Beer is a good source of Purines which end up as uric acid. Goon's not bad at three bucks a litre
> 
> Also be aware that this will not stop me brewing for the forthcoming comps. *Ha *




Spectacular clarity, Bribie. Head retention issues?? :lol:


----------



## jyo

bum said:


> Sorted out some pics from the trip. Here's a couple of my favourites and some incidental pics. Most pics taken with borrowed cameras in poor light conditions.
> 
> 
> What an awesome trip, Bum. Mouthwatering. Jealous, I am.


----------



## Bizier

Good stuff there Bum. I will be heading from Portland/Newport to SF/LA later in the year and trying to get as much west coast goodness as I can manage in 10 days.





\
OK, not my pic

Got a 6 pack for $25, seems like money well spent. While this is not amazing, it is pretty darn good.


----------



## bum

Please excuse picture quality - my mobile also doubles as a webcam from 1997.

James Squire Malt Runner - Looks like coke. Pours with a pretty big aroma of slightly sweet malt, a little roastiness and a bit of choc. Quite promising. On tasting, however, all you get is a watery, thin sorta nothingness. Aftertaste is pretty much exactly like the aroma so it's not a complete waste.


----------



## Tony

Its saturday night........ there are only 2 nights of the week i can try a beer like this!

Friday and saturday as i dont have to work the next day!

Pictures will say most but hod damn its a massive beer. Its quite thin bodied for a beer of 18.2%, their video blog saying they feed it with sugar ever 4 hrs for 2 weeks or somehing like that. I can taste the sugar in the alcahol but its quickly erased by the roast, and fruit from all the other stuff they added in, plus the oak adds a sweetness and complexity thats only evident in the mouth long after you have sipped.

On tasting you get an aroma of fruit, roast and alcahol, in the mouth its creamy smooth and burns a bit at first like scotch on the rocks, but subsides into an assult of flavours that change as your mouth tingles with the alcahol. Sweet fruit and roast, sweet alcahol, perhaps he jasmine and then the bitterness kicks in as the mouth adjusts to the alcahol, giving a sweet and sour kind of hit. Its really out there i tell ya. 

The finnish is looooooooooooong and a glass will last you an hour or more no prolems

This is the strongest beer i have ever had and posibly will ever have and i really like it. I wont buy it again but im really gald i paid the cash for it. Definatly something any brewer who likes to venture into the extremes should try!


----------



## reVoxAHB

Jeeze, thumbs up Tony. Nice pics as always. Enjoy


----------



## Tony

Im going numb!

I cant feel my face :huh:


----------



## bum

Tony said:


> Definatly something any brewer who likes to venture into the extremes should try!


 
I like to think this is me - not so much in my brewing yet (as I'm still very much a novice) but I do try to push myself in what I drink. 

I tried this beer on tap and I have to say I got very little of what you're talking about above. The venue was in California and state laws forced them to sell this beer in glasses no bigger than a pony due to the high alc content and it was dear as poison so maybe the keg was older than I am (but with alc this high I can't see the beer going "bad" any time soon). Here are excerpts from my _possibly_ alcohol effected tasting notes:



> Aroma: Nail polish remover.
> 
> Flavour: Tastes just like it smells. No shit. Tore my throat up.



I did go on to make more sensible and detailed remarks but that is still very much the impression I took away from this beer. I have no idea where you're getting jasmine from.


----------



## Tony

Here are a few others i have tried:

Brew Dog Hardcore IPA. This was a great beer. Hops dominate all and puckering bitterness. I swear the head was green when i poured it..... maybe i was seeing things?






Landlord...... no more to say other than my first bottle!






Brew Dog Paradox Isle of Arran........ 10% stout aged for 6 months in oak casks, this one was roasty stout with a sweet single malt oak backbone that lasted long into the finnish. A fantastic beer!






Brew Dog Paradox Smokehead........ 10% stout aged for 6 months in oak casks, this one was roasty stout with a massive finnish of peat smoked malt. I really love my peated whiskey and this blew me away. i near creamed my shorts when i smelt it in the bottle. perfectly ballanced stout and you have almost no taste of the peat for about 10 seconds after a mouthfull......... then..... WHAM! it hits you with smoke, sweet oak and roast malt! 

What an awsome beer. One of my favorite beers of all time.






I also have a love afair with Samuel Smith's beers. They can do no wrong. They just have this meaty mineral rich texture to them that i love. Plus they taste great. 

I had the IPA a while back, and the Oatmeal stout was shared with my little bro and no pics were taken...... we were too busy oohing and ahhhing.

The taddy porter was no disapointment. Rich, malty, chocolate and a touch of sweet to ballance, its a great beer that i will revisit again and again..... as i will the oatmeal stout!






And the Old Brewery Pale Ale....... not my favorite of the range but a bloody nice beer. typical of any good english bitter but with the added Sammy smith mineral texture...... loved it!






When i was in Mudgee for work i found this at the woolworths bottlo. I got the few bottles that were left and was glad i did. Tasted of good old Guinness but a bit bigger at 5%. Sitting back in the motell it went down well. I saved one to bring home for a photo to share.






And Vitus.......... how would i live without Wiehenstephaner????????


----------



## Tony

bum said:


> I like to think this is me - not so much in my brewing yet (as I'm still very much a novice) but I do try to push myself in what I drink.
> 
> I tried this beer on tap and I have to say I got very little of what you're talking about above. The venue was in California and state laws forced them to sell this beer in glasses no bigger than a pony due to the high alc content and it was dear as poison so maybe the keg was older than I am (but with alc this high I can't see the beer going "bad" any time soon). Here are excerpts from my _possibly_ alcohol effected tasting notes:
> 
> 
> 
> I did go on to make more sensible and detailed remarks but that is still very much the impression I took away from this beer. I have no idea where you're getting jasmine from.



Yeah the alcahol did cut a bit......... it made the beer a bit harsh at first but i found as it warmed up and with small sips..... it was quite complex and full of flavour. 

I enjoyed it...... but that doesnt mean everyone will like it.

I would rank it as up there with cantillion extreme.......... love or hate kind of drink!

I hated cantillion........ tasted like lemon urine to me but others will crawl over broken glass and hot coals for a glass.......... thats the wonderfull world of beer and i love it!

cheers


----------



## bum

Tony said:


> I enjoyed it...... but that doesnt mean everyone will like it.
> 
> [snip] love or hate kind of drink!
> 
> [snip] thats the wonderfull world of beer and i love it!


 
Not arguing with any of that and you're right - it's not just the varied styles and depths within each style that makes beer awesome but also the different ways we all approach them. I guess one of the things that I like about this thread is the opportunity to talk about specific beers - I wasn't in any way posting a correction or similar, just my own experience of this beer. Don't want to step on anyone's toes. 

For the record I did give it a chance to warm up to see if I'd enjoy it more (as a matter of fact this beer can be seen in the right-hand side of the picture I posted of the Old Rasputin RIS a few posts back which was a few rounds later). I was trying it all night and I never found a sweet-spot for this beer.


----------



## Dylo

Tony said:


> When i was in Mudgee for work i found this at the woolworths bottlo. I got the few bottles that were left and was glad i did. Tasted of good old Guinness but a bit bigger at 5%. Sitting back in the motell it went down well. I saved one to bring home for a photo to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Vitus.......... how would i live without Wiehenstephaner????????



Tony, are they pH buffer solutions behind that Guiness? What are you doing with them!

Dylo


----------



## Dylo

Tried a 'Stone & Wood' Draught Ale the other night. Apparently it was a new brew from a mob in Byron. It was quite different. Not sure what Hop combo they used but it smelt like a glass of fruit juice and tasted extremly pine-appley. Not too bad at all.


----------



## Tony

Dylo said:


> Tony, are they pH buffer solutions behind that Guiness? What are you doing with them!
> 
> Dylo




I calibrate my pH probe with them :icon_cheers:


----------



## Maeldric

This is from a recent trip to Germany. Gotta say i think they all tasted nice though the memory is a little fuzzy after drinking that middle one...


----------



## Muggus

Bridge Roads Imperial Oak Aged Porter
Names a bit of a mouthful, and so is the beer...in a good way!
Very impressed by this; big rich espresso and dark chocolate malts, with notes of black berry, lingering toasted oak, and just the slightest hint of complimentary Brett funk on the finish. 
Right up my alley, and certainly one of the best Aussie brewed beers i've come across.


----------



## Bribie G

Thanks to NickB. Cheers buddy. 
You know how it is that some beers you remember, are a bit meh when you manage to get hold of a can or bottle ( Tetleys and Youngs come to mind). However this stuff is glorious, well in the category of a TTL, and reminds me of the many hundreds of pints I must have sunk in Cardiff when I lived there. Hops are Challenger, Fuggles and Goldings. And a touch of some sort of Whiskey flavour I can't put my finger on. Big dose of _Hiraeth_ happening, Bribie reaches for hanky.


----------



## kevo

Had a Brewdog Trashy Blonde last night - sensational.

Great hops, delicious beer.

You know you should.

Kev


----------



## MarkBastard

Orkney Brewery SkullSplitter.

Holy F$%# this is divine!


----------



## drsmurto

Had some Kooinda Pale Ale on a recent trip to Mexico........ and smuggled some back across the border.

This is an amazing beer. :beerbang: 

It's exactly how i like to brew an APA style of beer, plenty of hop flavour/aroma, firm bitterness but balanced by a great malt backbone. Easily my favourite aussie brewed 'APA'. Let it warm up to near room temperature and the malt comes out to play. I love it! 

Galaxy and cascade work so well together. I was very slow to jump on the galaxy bandwagon but beers like this remind me just how good a hop it is. 

Had far too many aussie brewed APAs that were thin and watery with the hops out of whack, this one is balanced.

Apologies to the Happy Brewing lads for the crappy pic - there is a very good reason i am a scientist and not a photographer!


----------



## Fourstar

Orkney Brewery - Raven Ale

3.8% 'Gold Ale'. Nice Floral, sweet/sharp fruity hop aroma on the nose. Balanced well with lightly bready/toasty malt. Golden as described in appearance and a nice ivory head. Palate is oxidised. Big toffee oxidation characteristics but it compliments the deep rich malt well. Toasty palate and finishes with a slightly spicy hoppy bitterness which lingers with some of those shrap fruit/ citrus overtones.

Cheers! :chug:


----------



## jbowers

Over the past few days I've had Stone Ruination, IPA and Oaked Arrogant Bastard. I don't think I can taste bitterness any more.


----------



## boss brew

Old Rasputin and Trumer Pils...And I tried the Oaked Bastard a while back, and it's reeeaaallll good! I just got a 20l bourbon barrel and I think an oaked double IPA is up soon.

Dave


----------



## bum

boss brew said:


> Old Rasputin


 
I got all excited for a minute then until I saw your location.


----------



## boss brew

bum said:


> I got all excited for a minute then until I saw your location.



Hey, I like my location!  

Cheers!


----------



## bum

I was recently lucky enough to try Old Rasputin in your neck of the woods (well, your state anyway). Enjoyed it immensely and thought someone was able to find it here.


----------



## boss brew

I'd like to try their barrel aged Old Rasputin XII, but $20 a bottle is a little rich for my tastes! Our club - zymurgeeks.com - has 3 barrel projects going, and the one at my house is 53 gallons (US) of Imperial stout in a bourbon barrel. It should be ready around November.

Dave


----------



## bum

Nice! Be sure to let us know how it goes.


----------



## jyo

Belgian Saison. Aroma was of burnt toffee and brown sugar. Tasted some strong caramel flavours, mild hopping levels. Was better as it warmed up.



This is a sensational beer. The balance between the citrusy hops and sweet malt is perfect. I'm pretty shit at describing tastes.


----------



## schooey

Not as malty as I'd like a Munich Dunkel to be. A bit thinnish in the body and lacking of aroma for my tastes too... Probably more of a sessionable style Dunkel than the larger variety I prefer. No flaws, a well made berr, just not how I prefer them..


----------



## schooey

I've had this tucked away for a while and decided to drink it the other night. I had really been looking forward to it..









I was sooooo disappointed. There was a funky medicinal smell in the aroma, only small roasty notes in the background with some slight malty notes but it was hard to get anything for the overpowering band-aidy nose up front. As you can gather from the aroma, the taste wasn't so flash either. Really weird funky flavours, none that I'd expect to find even in an oak aged beer.

_Moo Brew Imperial Stout is built around showcasing the rich dark chocolate obtained through the use of specialty malts. Roast and astringent characteristics are present but relatively restrained and balanced. The palette is carried by a complex matrix of high residual sugar and bitterness elevated to maintain balance, with an active alcohol vector to enhance the delivery of the flavours._ 

Chocolate? Nada...
Astringent? I'd say more than restrained
Balanced? Not in my opinion

Anyway, I guess I was just disappointed in paying $30 for a beer that had been given such a build up. I'll probably still take up my offer og getting the next release to see what the difference is and hope like hell that maybe it was just the one bottle or that it had been harshly mistreated along the way somewhere


----------



## joshuahardie

Schooey,

I have found Moo Brew to be a massive gamble. I would say 50% of the bottles I have got off them have been infected. Total drain pours. Which is a shame, cause when they are not tainted, they are amazing beers. 

shame eh


----------



## jbowers

schooey said:


> I've had this tucked away for a while and decided to drink it the other night. I had really been looking forward to it..
> 
> View attachment 38406
> 
> 
> View attachment 38407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was sooooo disappointed. There was a funky medicinal smell in the aroma, only small roasty notes in the background with some slight malty notes but it was hard to get anything for the overpowering band-aidy nose up front. As you can gather from the aroma, the taste wasn't so flash either. Really weird funky flavours, none that I'd expect to find even in an oak aged beer.
> 
> _Moo Brew Imperial Stout is built around showcasing the rich dark chocolate obtained through the use of specialty malts. Roast and astringent characteristics are present but relatively restrained and balanced. The palette is carried by a complex matrix of high residual sugar and bitterness elevated to maintain balance, with an active alcohol vector to enhance the delivery of the flavours._
> 
> Chocolate? Nada...
> Astringent? I'd say more than restrained
> Balanced? Not in my opinion
> 
> Anyway, I guess I was just disappointed in paying $30 for a beer that had been given such a build up. I'll probably still take up my offer og getting the next release to see what the difference is and hope like hell that maybe it was just the one bottle or that it had been harshly mistreated along the way somewhere



Maybe try emailing them? For that kind of money you shouldn't have to put up with a bad bottle.


----------



## Fourstar

jbowers said:


> Maybe try emailing them? For that kind of money you shouldn't have to put up with a bad bottle.



I would be quite pissed actually! Although, cellaring wine for a few years and getting a bad bottle thats got a market value of 200-300 bucks at the time doesnt get you refunds if its dodgy.

You would assume (if they didnt it would be stupid) they would have some calibration samples stashed away in the event of them getting a response such as this. Atleast then they can do a comparison taste to see if infact it is a dodgy bottle or the whole batch has gone south! 

Well, atleast i know one thing. I sure as hell aint buying any MooBrew seasonal releases to cellar away at those prices if they are going south that quickly. Especially for that price! I do know the Murrays Imperial Stout (i think it was) tasted awesome after some serious time cellaring. I had some at a recent Melbourne Brewers meeting. Blew my mind with the complexity it has taken on.


----------



## schooey

I still have 4 bottles of Murray's Wild Thing left, 4*... At nearly two years on, it's still an amazing beer that drank very well from it's release. The flavour profile continues to grow and throw new and different complex flavours. 

I think I'll save my rant with Moo Brew until I try the next bottle... if it's as bad as the first, then I'll make my song and dance...


----------



## Muggus

Speaking of expensive dark beers, I got thirsty last night...


:icon_drool2: 
But I wasn't disappointed at all!


----------



## Kai

In the glass this evening, a white rabbit white ale :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fents

nice one kai, looks the goods. much diff than off the tap?


----------



## jlm

schooey said:


> I've had this tucked away for a while and decided to drink it the other night. I had really been looking forward to it..
> 
> View attachment 38406
> 
> 
> View attachment 38407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was sooooo disappointed. There was a funky medicinal smell in the aroma, only small roasty notes in the background with some slight malty notes but it was hard to get anything for the overpowering band-aidy nose up front. As you can gather from the aroma, the taste wasn't so flash either. Really weird funky flavours, none that I'd expect to find even in an oak aged beer.
> 
> _Moo Brew Imperial Stout is built around showcasing the rich dark chocolate obtained through the use of specialty malts. Roast and astringent characteristics are present but relatively restrained and balanced. The palette is carried by a complex matrix of high residual sugar and bitterness elevated to maintain balance, with an active alcohol vector to enhance the delivery of the flavours._
> 
> Chocolate? Nada...
> Astringent? I'd say more than restrained
> Balanced? Not in my opinion
> 
> Anyway, I guess I was just disappointed in paying $30 for a beer that had been given such a build up. I'll probably still take up my offer og getting the next release to see what the difference is and hope like hell that maybe it was just the one bottle or that it had been harshly mistreated along the way somewhere



I had a bottle of last years batch while in tassie in november, and had none of those issues schooey, hopefully you just got a single dud bottle. It was from memory quite well balanced and smooth none of the bandaid you mentioned and nicely oaked. A thirty dollar beer is still a thirty dollar beer though, i'd be getting in touch with them. A few wild things left here too :icon_drunk:


----------



## Bribie G

Not a bad brew - very little hop but a smoooth body, lots of adjuncts and it strikes me as a lower alcohol version of an American Malt Liquor. No nasty off flavours, a beer for a party or a session. 

Brewed in Korea AFAIK


----------



## Kai

Fents said:


> nice one kai, looks the goods. much diff than off the tap?



It's too early to say, but if anything I'd say the bottled stuff may end up being slightly higher in carbonation. This beer tastes great fizzy.

[edit] and I could swear that photo was the right way round when I first looked at it!


----------



## Adam Howard

Kai said:


> It's too early to say, but if anything I'd say the bottled stuff may end up being slightly higher in carbonation. This beer tastes great fizzy.
> 
> [edit] and I could swear that photo was the right way round when I first looked at it!



Your White Ale is absolutely fantastic Kai :icon_cheers: . What a follow up to the Dark!


----------



## bum

Kai said:


> [edit] and I could swear that photo was the right way round when I first looked at it!


 
Perhaps you needn't do quite so much "quality testing"? 

Incidentally, I heard a little story about the building of the brewery at a confined space entry training course yesterday. Assuming you know the story yourself?


----------



## Kai

If it was about what not to do in a confined space, then yes.


----------



## bum

That'd be the one. I assure you it was nothing libellous.


----------



## Tony

Ok...... just full bottles at this point but more pics to come

Got a few more Brew Dog offerings i havnt tried yet......... these guys are my new hero's! Love their work.







THis one is a Black Belgian style Double India Pale Ale....... and with Brew Dog and Stone Brewing on it...... should be good.






Also got some Innis & Gunn beers. really looking forward to these.











Will post up pics and comments as i drink em........ 2 are in the fridge now


----------



## manticle

Kai said:


> It's too early to say, but if anything I'd say the bottled stuff may end up being slightly higher in carbonation. This beer tastes great fizzy.
> 
> [edit] and I could swear that photo was the right way round when I first looked at it!




Pulled out display furniture from the good food and wine show at the exhibition centre last night. Was really hoping that one or another of the brewers might still be around at the end or, if not - a stray bottle or two of the white. 

No such luck. What's in the glass tonight is some tasty pinot noir I picked up from the same show but my mouth craves beer. 

Dog's hill or breath or bollock's or something. Just wish I had a duck breast to go with it instead of last night's curry (nice curry but not a great match).


----------



## Muggus

Tony said:


> Ok...... just full bottles at this point but more pics to come
> 
> Got a few more Brew Dog offerings i havnt tried yet......... these guys are my new hero's! Love their work.


Bashah is awesome!

As are pretty much any of the Innis and Gunn beers...haven't got my hands on the Tripel Matured one...yet.


----------



## Tony

Ok first up i tried the Innis & Gunn Rum Cask. Really enjoyed it. IT smels and tasted fantastic...... sweet, floral and fruity with a dark fruit kind of touch from the rum. 7.4% too which was nice 











And currently drinking this........ Brew Dog 5am Saint. nice amber colour, creamy light maoth feel, smells of lots of hops, tastes like hops....... i like it! It has a resin character to it. the hops are smooth at the same time as being in your face. A great beer. I could drink lots of this. I just burped and it tasted like hop pellets in my mouth 






The back of the bottle says it all for Brew Dogs beers!






cheers


----------



## Thirsty Boy

*Dogfishead 60min IPA* - Been saving this to celebrate doing my IBD exam today... exam done (module II DIB) and beer drunk.

Exam seemed to go reasonably well ..... Beer was underwhelming. A nice enough IPA, but just confirms for me that people put the Americans up on too high a pedestal. This is legendary beer from a Rockstar brewer out of the states - and any of the half decent Aussie brewers make an IPA that's as good as this one.

Happy about the exam.. a bit disappointed with the beer.


----------



## bum

Who holds on to AIPAs?

But the beer (brewery) does have a reputation in excess of what it deserves. The bottles that have graced our shores were not perfect examples to begin with.


----------



## Pennywise

Bought this cause I love Monty Python and wasn't really expecting much, actaully not a bad beer, very sessionable, if anything I'd say it was lacking a bit of caracter, wasn't hoppy, wasn't malty


----------



## Thirsty Boy

bum said:


> Who holds on to AIPAs?
> 
> But the beer (brewery) does have a reputation in excess of what it deserves. The bottles that have graced our shores were not perfect examples to begin with.



A few weeks - not long term aging. I'm not an idiot.


----------



## Shed101

Homebrewer79 said:


> Bought this cause I love Monty Python and wasn't really expecting much, actaully not a bad beer, very sessionable, if anything I'd say it was lacking a bit of caracter, wasn't hoppy, wasn't malty



Aha, I picked up 3 for $15 in Maleny a few weeks back. Was very sceptical of the Monty Python gimmickery ... but then I noticed the Black Sheep cap.

I was really surprised - it says to drink at 13C but I had it nearer 18C, it looks from your photo that you might have had it a bit cool... happy to be told otherwise  I think most English beers lose 90% of their flavour when chilled.

The wheat gives it a certain lightness I thought and a pleasing citrus flavour.

Would definitely pick up some more of them.


----------



## bum

Thirsty Boy said:


> A few weeks - not long term aging.


 
My apologies. I was completely unaware that another shipment had come through recently. Kinda pissed it got under my radar - not because I wanted one but, you know, it just stings I didn't know. 



Thirsty Boy said:


> I'm not an idiot.


 
I assure you that I am very much aware of this. You speak - I listen. Even when you're talking BIAB (which I don't do). I was even considering seeking out your personal opinion on a separate matter but I'm guessing I've inadvertently burned that bridge. Sorry once again.


----------



## Tony

Tonight i have tried the Innis & Gunn Tripple Maturured. THe bottle states it is a limmited bottling of beer which has been "tripple matured in slelcted oak barrels"

It fails to mention what sort of barrels whick i find a bit disapointing

It smells a bit like sweet malt, sour cherries........ a real tart ripe fruit smell.
Taste............ man its complex! I am having trouble isolating flavours and its got me thinking of what types of barrels were used. I get a dry woody oak..... on the nose as well slightly, but thinking about it, it makes me think of wine, or fortified wine.

The beer is dark, im thinking it has used sherry and/or port or red wine barrels along the way...... something like that.

wouldnt get it again.

I asked the wife to smell it and she turned here nose up and said "vinigar"

Maybe its infected?


----------



## Thirsty Boy

bum said:


> My apologies. I was completely unaware that another shipment had come through recently. Kinda pissed it got under my radar - not because I wanted one but, you know, it just stings I didn't know.
> 
> 
> 
> I assure you that I am very much aware of this. You speak - I listen. Even when you're talking BIAB (which I don't do). I was even considering seeking out your personal opinion on a separate matter but I'm guessing I've inadvertently burned that bridge. Sorry once again.




Didn't mean to sound offended.... I wasn't.

And besides, you were right - keeping it that amount of time wouldn't have done it any favours.


----------



## Pennywise

Shed101 said:


> I was really surprised - it says to drink at 13C but I had it nearer 18C, it looks from your photo that you might have had it a bit cool... happy to be told otherwise  I think most English beers lose 90% of their flavour when chilled.




Yeah, I had it in the fridge for an hour or so. I like most of my beers at serving temp but 18 is a bit warm for me. Don't know the actual temp but I reckon it'd have been closer to 10. Might have to grab another and drink as required, I certainly didn't get any specific flavours out of it. You've twisted my arm, another it is, maybe another 2 and do a side by side at the different temps


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Tony said:


>



They make fantastic beer - but they are a bunch of tossers. What a load of claptrap from a bunch of FIGJAM wankers.

Still... really really good brewers so I forgive them.


----------



## Tony

found some info on the beer i taste above:

Ingredients: Optic malt; chocolate malt; Goldings hops.
The pasteurised beer is sent to the Glenfiddich distillery and used to seal American white oak barrels; and then transferred to a marrying tun where the barrels are blended. The bottled beer is stored for a month before being distributed to shops. The period spent in the barrel, then the marrying tun and then the bottle gives the beer the name "Triple Matured". 

Mmmmmmmmm very interesiting

I read up on it on rate beer and some very different reviews.......... seems its a beer that people either love or hate and percieve flavours and aromas differently in.

like i said......... very complex........ almost confusing but not for me!


----------



## Julez

Tony said:


> found some info on the beer i taste above:
> 
> Ingredients: Optic malt; chocolate malt; Goldings hops.
> The pasteurised beer is sent to the Glenfiddich distillery and used to seal American white oak barrels; and then transferred to a marrying tun where the barrels are blended. The bottled beer is stored for a month before being distributed to shops. The period spent in the barrel, then the marrying tun and then the bottle gives the beer the name "Triple Matured".
> 
> Mmmmmmmmm very interesiting
> 
> I read up on it on rate beer and some very different reviews.......... seems its a beer that people either love or hate and percieve flavours and aromas differently in.
> 
> like i said......... very complex........ almost confusing but not for me!



I tried the "Original" one a few weeks back. I was pretty disappointed. Got the oak barrell flavours coming through, but the beer lacked a lot of character beyond that. Along the lines of most of the chilli or honey beers I've ever tasted. I'm always a bit suss of any beer in clear bottles too! Keen to try some of those Brew Dog beers though, will have to pick some up soon :icon_cheers:


----------



## jbowers

bum said:


> My apologies. I was completely unaware that another shipment had come through recently. Kinda pissed it got under my radar - not because I wanted one but, you know, it just stings I didn't know.
> 
> 
> 
> I assure you that I am very much aware of this. You speak - I listen. Even when you're talking BIAB (which I don't do). I was even considering seeking out your personal opinion on a separate matter but I'm guessing I've inadvertently burned that bridge. Sorry once again.




If you're interested, more stuff came in too. Stone ruination, ipa, porter, pale ale, levitation oaked AB. Dogfish midas touch and palo santo.... Also bigfoot from sierra nevada.


----------



## bum

Had all of those in the States bar the Stone porter and I have to say the Bigfoot and Santo Palo were the only ones of that list I didn't think was a dud (all bottled, so, you know...).

Midas Touch is an absolute dog. Is it even beer? Can't taste malt, can't taste hops. Not beer.

Thanks for the heads up though, will get out and chase up the Stone porter and a "local" Bigfoot to see how it compares.

[EDIT: typography]


----------



## jbowers

Didn't even like the stone IPA? That would have to be my favourite IPA, though I haven't tried a whole heap of good american IPA's....


----------



## bum

...I hate to do this. I honestly do.

Before I went there on this last trip (my most recent since I began brewing) I thought APAs and AIPAs were my favourite styles. I got there and tried a metric shedload of beers and realised I didn't even understand the styles before. Seriously, Australian brewers are doing these beers wrong and the American versions do not travel well. These styles are _immensely_ more complex than they are presented to us here and I can't stand being home. **** you, Mum, I'm moving there. (Not really, a social framework is far more important than beer.)

I guess my words were pretty harsh above. "Dud" is not fair in all instances but they are certainly not as good as many of their contemporaries that do not get the light of day here.


----------



## jbowers

I know from someone who's had them there that at the least, the sierra nevada IPA's taste almost exactly the same here as they do back in America. That being said, I certainly agree with the fact that Australian brewers do these beers wrong - and some of the beers from the US dont seem to have traveled well based on flavour.

I guess I'll only know for certain when I go over there next year.


----------



## bum

Based purely on my experience, which is entirely subjective, the Torpedo is better here (old and weathered) than it is there (young and full of life). I found it to be slightly rough in bitterness and OTT in crystal there. It hurts me to say that because Torpedo was pretty much the pinnacle of my clone list prior to my trip there.


----------



## Thunderlips

Tony said:


>



Tony, where did you get that thistle glass?
The best I can do is Ebay UK but it works out fairly costly.


----------



## O'Henry

A pint of Sharp's Doom Bar at my local on Tuesday night. Didn't quite have the same edge to it as when I was there last time, but I imagine they have not got any new kegs in. Still, a nice drop. Fruitiness and caramel. Easy drinking.


----------



## Muggus

[quote name='O'Henry' post='641576' date='Jun 10 2010, 11:08 AM']A pint of Sharp's Doom Bar at my local on Tuesday night. Didn't quite have the same edge to it as when I was there last time, but I imagine they have not got any new kegs in. Still, a nice drop. Fruitiness and caramel. Easy drinking.[/quote]
It's available in Australia off tap?
I tried this in the UK off cask, quite enjoyable. Didn't realise you could get it down here.


----------



## O'Henry

I think it was brought out for the Perth Festival, that got panned on AHB, and they didn't sell as much as they expected. I know one wholesaler only had 10% of what they provided to the festival sold, so maybe it won't run next year.


----------



## Tony

Thunderlips said:


> Tony, where did you get that thistle glass?
> The best I can do is Ebay UK but it works out fairly costly.



Ebay Belgium!

It was costly but DAMN its a great glass.


----------



## Tony

Innis & Gunn Origional.






Mmmmmmm

Smells nice..... sweet and malty
Tastes nice..... malty and a bit of oak in there

But thats it........... not much more.

A nice beer but quite one dimentional......no real excitement in there.

Maybe these guys need to be a bit more FIGJAM :icon_cheers: 

looking forward to two more Brew God beers tomorrow night


----------



## Dazza_devil

Tony said:


> Ebay Belgium!
> 
> It was costly but DAMN its a great glass.




You not wrong there Tony, very impressive piece of glassware.


----------



## Dazza_devil

Is this one hard to come by?
It's bloody delicious.
Very warming alcohol.
Wonderful yeast flavour, spicy perhaps intense fruityness.
The malt appears toward the end, wonderful full bodied beer, perfectly balanced on the palate. Well my palate at least.
Mmm, perhaps I detect some hop flavour lingering.
Superb.


----------



## tehdilgerer

Boagsy said:


> Is this one hard to come by?
> It's bloody delicious.
> Very warming alcohol.
> Wonderful yeast flavour, spicy perhaps intense fruityness.
> The malt appears toward the end, wonderful full bodied beer, perfectly balanced on the palate. Well my palate at least.
> Mmm, perhaps I detect some hop flavour lingering.
> Superb.



funny you should post that mate, i just finished one myself. Wasnt a great fan of it, different strokes eh?


----------



## Dazza_devil

tehdilgerer said:


> funny you should post that mate, i just finished one myself. Wasnt a great fan of it, different strokes eh?




please elaborate


----------



## fraser_john

:icon_offtopic: 



Boagsy said:


> You not wrong there Tony, very impressive piece of glassware.



Not too bad on evil bay, less than Aus$10, add postage though from the UK. Probably not as nice as Tonys at a guess.

Linky


----------



## Tony

FJ....... good find!

THat is the new style of the glass. My Brother has one like that, got it off ebay from europe. Mine is the older style one i think.

I got mine before the GFC when the aussie dollar was much weaker compared now on the Euro! Mine cost me about $4au and freight on one glass was usually around $20 to $25. Probably changed now..... havnt got a glass in ages. Should start looking again


----------



## Tony

Brew Dog Dogma.

VERY disapointed.......... even before i tasted it. I poured very low on carb...... thin head disapeared fast to nothing!
Mild aroma of earth and slightly floral hops and then deep strong honey.......... mostly honey in the aroma. 
Taste.......... kind of underwelming. Maybe all their other extreme (FIGJAM) beers set me up for a fall. I think they were trying to create something other than a big hoppy beer herem by using honey, but for me...... it didnt work. The heather honey is to "meaty" and kind of conflicts with the hops. it all ends up just bitter and not much more. THe beers bitterness overwelms the lack of sweetness added by the earthy meaty honey........ it just doesnt quite work.

My first Brew dog disapointment................. it had to happen.

They are still 10 points above Rogue beers IMO!

Edit..... opps.... forgot pic


----------



## Tony

and im enjoying this now.

and i will type the word ENJOY in capitals!

A colaboration between Brew dog and stone brewing cant be bad and the first sip had me stop and think. I swished........ collected thoughts....... swished again........... god damn! this is like 3 differnt beers at once. MASSIVE.

On the nose it smells like hardcore IPA..... big hops, citrusy and earthy, some aromas from a dark beer in there too but the hops hold them up well. It all makes an interesting aroma.
Taste is very complex. First bitter hops and rich malty sweet kind of combined. then roast malts but very subtle..... not like a stout and not chocolate. its just smooth roast. cant pick any real yeast character but i woult be suprised if its there. There is soooooo much going on it hard to catch everytnhing.

THis beer has inspired me to brew something VERY out there. Black AIPA made with a belgian yeast.......... sounds fun!

Money well spent!

Edit: Crap i did it again


----------



## Thunderlips

fraser_john said:


> Not too bad on evil bay, less than Aus$10, add postage though from the UK. Probably not as nice as Tonys at a guess.


I asked him a couple of weeks back about postage to Oz.

22 pounds air mail for 4 glasses.

13 pounds for surface.

I do prefer the wording on Tony's though.


----------



## hefevice

The Italian Odyssey continues...Toccalmatto Jadis:







Apparently this is a "double blanche" made with Fontana grape musk. Didn't really leave any strong impressions, but was gone before I knew it, so I guess it was quite drinkable.


----------



## Muggus

Tony said:


> and im enjoying this now.
> 
> and i will type the word ENJOY in capitals!
> 
> A colaboration between Brew dog and stone brewing cant be bad and the first sip had me stop and think. I swished........ collected thoughts....... swished again........... god damn! this is like 3 differnt beers at once. MASSIVE.
> 
> On the nose it smells like hardcore IPA..... big hops, citrusy and earthy, some aromas from a dark beer in there too but the hops hold them up well. It all makes an interesting aroma.
> Taste is very complex. First bitter hops and rich malty sweet kind of combined. then roast malts but very subtle..... not like a stout and not chocolate. its just smooth roast. cant pick any real yeast character but i woult be suprised if its there. There is soooooo much going on it hard to catch everytnhing.
> 
> THis beer has inspired me to brew something VERY out there. Black AIPA made with a belgian yeast.......... sounds fun!
> 
> Money well spent!


Couldn't have said it better myself. Truely an awesome, and somewhat inspiration beer. :icon_cheers:


----------



## hefevice

Baladin Wayan Saison:






Bringing it weak on this one in terms of the review, I followed it up with a 750 of Maltus Faber Extra Brune (10%) and obliterated most of the memory. Don't think it was a particularly memorable beer anyway, competent Saison with a bit of a hole mid palate. Easy quaffer, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## bum

No pics for the following because they just aren't worth the battery usage. Infact I'm not even going to review them separately, such is my disdain. 

Chinese beers so far: Tsingtao, Pearl River Draught and Anchor Red Crown - Anchor tastes like boiled vegetables, this makes it far and away the stand out beer of the three as it tastes of something at least. Been seeking out something different and seems impossible here. Food has been awesome though.


----------



## bum

Do you ever find yourself hankering for a beer that tastes like one part BUL Guinness, one part sarsparilla and one part water? Well! Have I got a beer for you? No, seriously, you can have it - I don't want it. Stoutbeer is the name it goes by but the World Beer Police should crack down on these bitches for at least two misuses of brewing nomenclature. It is 4.5% though which has the next closest beer I can find beat by 25%.

All the beers have deg Plato on them. Weird. Handy though - it'll help me develop my clones (which I'm assuming I'll need for my planned vaccines against them).


----------



## hefevice

Birra del Borgo RePorter (5.5%ABV):






The Italians know how to make a good looking bottle and label! Apparently this is an "homage to the traditional porter beer of London". Dark chocolate, coffee, very slight vanilla aromas with a little yeasty funk. Noticeable alcohol sweetness in the flavour with some hop presence and a dry finish with balanced bitterness. Firm alcohol warning noticeable in the mouthfeel, which was unexpected at this ABV. Came across to me as more of a Robust Porter. Website can be found here.


----------



## Barley Belly

Good photos and info Tony ^_^


----------



## Muggus

Finally made a trip to Warners at Bay. What an awesome bottleshop.

The first of the spoils of my trip...


Southern Tier Hoppe
Yet to try a beer from these blokes, started off with a cracker!
Certainly not what I was expecting from the name...HOPPE...you expect lots of hops right? 
Not necessarily the case; very sweet upfront, really nice biscuity pale malt flavour followed by peppery, citrusy American hops that seem to provide just the right about of bitterness to balance this.
Really enjoyed it...not over the top, i'd almost go as far as to call it a sensible AIPA...who knew there could be such a thing!?


----------



## manticle

No pictures.

Saltram pepperjack ale. Posted about it in the relevant review thread but basically a beer I enjoyed and would try again. Supposedly contains some grape juice which I didn't know prior and didn't pick up. Good balanced beer - both malt and hops present, reminded me of my memory of MG hightail ale.

Brasserie de saint sylvestre: Gavroche

Fizzed up and over when I opened the bottle and gushy every time I pour it. 

Slightly murky, pours with a big head that fizzles away quickly to about half but half of what's there is still a reasonable size. Diminishes reasonably quickly but laces well. I know next to nothing about this beer but was assuming it was a flanders red when I bought it and expected a touch of sourness. 

first taste (actually just trying to stop the glass from frothing) was a bit metallic.

I'd describe it more as mildly sweet, a bit of malt and almost a slight cherry characteristic. No detectable sourness, slight warm alcohol on the nose with a touch of hop aroma and some toffee.

Nice and refreshing, would definitely have another go. Not the most complex beer in the world but makes me feel like I could make out with a french peasant girl in the autumn after eating a dish made from freshly picked fungus cooked in a rough farmhouse kitchen.

Leffe Veille Cuvee:

Aroma is like poached stone fruits, beer is bright with a perfect head, deep amber colour. Slight touch of yeastiness and spice on the nose.

Flavour is hard to pick. Slight sweetness with bits of vanilla and fruit. Something almost marzipanish (very sublte and associated with the spice/yeast aroma). Touch peppery. Just tried to swirl some in my mouth and it entered my sinuses the wrong way so now all I can smell is yeast. Guessing that yeast phenolics play a big part in this beer.

I'm a fan of all leffes I've tried. This one is no exception but the brun is still top of my list. Definitely up for another bottle or six of this though. Lovely finish but just that subtle hint of yeastiness in the middle that I could do without.


----------



## Muggus

Epic Mayhem
This beer is sort of what you'd come to expect from these guys; lots of big resiny, fruity, spicy NZ hops without being overbearingly bitter or boozy.
Quite easy drinking as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## Shed101

Rogues Shakespeare Stout.

Got all excited about this one ... for no bloody reason. Served warm as is my way to get the most of the flavour it was all mouthfeel and no flavour, way too one-dimensional for my liking. 

Velvet smoot in the mouth, belying its relatively tame and short-lasting head, I just didn't get much from it.

"Sut-all" can be good, but I like a stout that is exactly that - strong, robust, solid and tenacious - not too dry and not too sweet. But this was a little too dry for my liking, and at $14 for a 640ml bottle, i'd rather have two Cooper's Extra Stout tallies and a packet of nuts (mmm, nuts and stout...  )

No picture ... i'm sure you can imagine what it looks like or have seen it before.


----------



## bum

Pliny the Elder - After an entirely miserable beer week in China I decided I'd burn one of my two bottles of Pliny in celebration of the round-eye's brewing prowess (I had been meaning to keep one for clone formulation and one for comparison once brewed). I have to admit that this is a lot more like the beer I expected before I tried it on tap - it is grassy, resiny and the bitterness is somewhat rough about the edges. The surprisingly delicate aroma is still there but in a less pronounced way. It is still a good beer but if I'd only had it in the bottle I'd be a little lost as to what all the fuss was about. For the benefit of the brewer (who shall remain nameless) whose bottle I lost, the bottle is not a patch on the tap version. The difference is almost worth the airfare alone.


----------



## O'Henry

So Beer Week in Perth was a little crazy with beer related activities everyday. Here is a pic from the Mikkeller single hop tasting held at Carlisle Celebrations yesterday. There were 20 people there and it went for just on two hours. Really informal, just chatting about the beers and what was going on (in them).

I took brief notes on a few of my favs, but they are pretty crap notes.

The Single hop beers are all brewed with the same malts, so the profile was quite sweet and fudgey across the board. It was interesting how some of the hops worked with the malt though. For me, Simcoe had a real sweetness to it, while Tomahawk was an unbalanced bitter punch in the face.

My top three were Centennial, Nugget and Warrior. It was tough to leave Simcoe out, but Nugget and Warrior were just so surprising. Most disappointing was probably Amarillo. It just lacked the real fruity sweetness I was expecting. 

As well as the 10 single hop beers, we tried Mikkel and Menno (Weizenbock), Mikkeller Stateside (IPA) and Oatgoop (Barley/Oatwine).

These were all awesome, with the Oatgoop standing out. So smooth and almost like coconut. It was a very strange one to finish on. 

Great day! Shame about the spend in the shop afterwards h34r: ...


----------



## WSC

Shed101 said:


> Rogues Shakespeare Stout.
> 
> Got all excited about this one ... for no bloody reason. Served warm as is my way to get the most of the flavour it was all mouthfeel and no flavour, way too one-dimensional for my liking.
> 
> Velvet smoot in the mouth, belying its relatively tame and short-lasting head, I just didn't get much from it.
> 
> "Sut-all" can be good, but I like a stout that is exactly that - strong, robust, solid and tenacious - not too dry and not too sweet. But this was a little too dry for my liking, and at $14 for a 640ml bottle, i'd rather have two Cooper's Extra Stout tallies and a packet of nuts (mmm, nuts and stout...  )
> 
> No picture ... i'm sure you can imagine what it looks like or have seen it before.



Try Brew Boys Ace of Spades Stout.

I had this last night with a Cooper BES. Found the Ace of Spades to have a nice firm maltiness, not as bitter as the BES but seemed more complex. I am a massive fan of BES but as the Ace of Spades warmed it was great, nice mix of malt, oiliness, roast. Cold the BES was better but as it warmed the Ace of Spades won me over.




dodgy phone pic.


----------



## joshuahardie

A few new ones

Abbaye De Forest Blonde - great tasting Belgian blonde, 
New Orleans Dixie Lager - Poured with zero head. website says it is an lager, smells quite hoppy but oddly enough tasted of a belgian pale
Grimbergen Dubbel - Another great beer. I will be buying this again


----------



## joshuahardie

cont...

Hunter Beer Co - Cesnock Love bitter. Great English Ale. Has quite low carbonation, which seems to suit it well. really hit its stride when it warmed up a tad, and very sessionable. great balance.

James Squires - Malt Runner. The consensus here seems that this beer is good, but I hated it. winey, and a touch of sourness. it just didn't seem right to me.

La Chouffe - N'ice. Delicious Christmas ale. tasted of dark fruits, caramel, toffee and reminded me of dates and figs. great on a cold night to sip over an hour.


----------



## joshuahardie

cont...

Lindemans Cassis - A blackcurrant lambic, that tastes like grapejuice has been added. tastes are more grape like than currant like. very very sweet, which knocks some of the tartness out of the base beer. I would of preferred it to be bolder, less on the additives and the the lambic stand out. I enjoyed it, but would prefer their geuze.

Monteiths Doppelbock - Not as big as other doppelbocks I have tried, despite the elevated abv, but this was still a worthy purchase smooth and velvety, not too big on any one flavour from memory

Unibroue - Chambly Noire I can't remember too much about this other than I wished I bought more of it, and I had to fight the wife to get the glass bakc after she tried it. It didn't appear to be as strong or 'belgiany' (if that is a word) as some of their other offerings, no where near as thick, but it was still a wonderful beer, that i would put in a dark strong category.


----------



## glennheinzel

St Austell's Tribute - Citrus aroma, thinnish malty body with perhaps a touch of astringency. Didn't really enjoy it.



Grolsch Weizen - Clove was more pronounced than banana. Plenty of carbonation and a not much hop character. I didn't expect much of Grolsch given that they are a reasonably big brand, however this was a great beer.



Hobgoblin Goliath (4.2%) - After a day of trudging the kids around the Tower of London yesterday, I needed a thirst quencher. I got home and looked at the choices in the beer fridge... Hobgoblin (with the label reading "Traditionally craft-brewed with Pale & Crystal Malts for a sturdy ruby colour and rich malty taste. With a hefty wack of English Fuggles and Styrian Goldings hops..."), Cains Raisin Beer or McEwans 7.2% Champion Ale. I was contemplating that none of the beers were really what I needed, although the Hobgoblin would probably be the best option. It wasn't until I cracked the bottle open that I noticed some additional words "With a hefty wack of English Fuggles and Styrian Goldings hops for a classic refreshing bitterness. Slay your thirst." Awesome. Even served cold it had plenty of hop aroma. Tasting revealed it to have a nice malt presence with hop character poking through-out the flavour range. Great beer and perfect for slaying a giant thirst.



Marstons Fever Pitch - Wangled this off my father-in-law as he was hitting his Carlsberg Special Brews. This is brewed to be almost lager like, which they succeded in as it was inoffensive, not much malt character and a hint of hop character. Give me another Hobgoblin Goliath, please?!



10pm at night. Imagine being able to surf up until this time?


----------



## WSC

WSC said:


> Try Brew Boys Ace of Spades Stout.
> 
> I had this last night with a Cooper BES. Found the Ace of Spades to have a nice firm maltiness, not as bitter as the BES but seemed more complex. I am a massive fan of BES but as the Ace of Spades warmed it was great, nice mix of malt, oiliness, roast. Cold the BES was better but as it warmed the Ace of Spades won me over.
> 
> 
> View attachment 38877
> 
> dodgy phone pic.



Rogue Shakespeare Stout vs Youngs Double Choc Stout. Youngs has a strange milk choc aroma, not sure I like it. 

Not alot of roast and or bitterness. More raost comes through after it warms and becomes more complex. 

Rogue was nice malty and oily, roasty and bitter from the start. Head didn't last long and for some strange reason it was better cold than warmer, warm is was a bit flat flavour wise and actually was less complex as it warmed. Rogue wins when cold. Brew Boys was heaps better.


----------



## bum

Had the last bottle of Pliny, two bottles of Bear Republic XP Pale Ale (even more committed to developing a clone now) and my single bottle of Blind Pig tonight. US haul = gone.

The sad emoticon here seems drastically insufficient.


----------



## dgilks

Currently drinking a bottle of Cantillon Iris 2007. Really interesting beer with lots going on and a moderate (by Cantillon standards) sourness that lets the complexities shine.


----------



## jbowers

dgilks said:


> Currently drinking a bottle of Cantillon Iris 2007. Really interesting beer with lots going on and a moderate (by Cantillon standards) sourness that lets the complexities shine.



That beer is amazing. Blew me away.


----------



## dgilks

jbowers said:


> That beer is amazing. Blew me away.



It took me a while to get into it. The sour-bitter combination didn't quite work but after a glass or so I was really digging it. As I say, I thought it just had some nice complexity to it.


----------



## .DJ.

Not long got back form fiji and as mist would know, you drink Fiji Bitter or Fiji Gold....

However, there was a new beer "Vonu" that was available..

and what a loverly change!

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/vonu-pure-lager/117276/
www.vonubeer.com

to my un-edumucated palete, I'm sure I can taste Nelson Sauvin hops in there. Similar, but not as good as, Knappsteinn.

Nioce beer, and makes trips to Fiji even better!


----------



## Muggus

Southern Tier Un-Earthly IIPA
Big slap in the face of hops with this one; lots of pine needles and wood, peach and grapefruit, what you expect from an American IPA. Really enjoyed the maltiness of it, a mix of Anzac biscuit and fried beer batter. Good balance with a solid 11% alcohol that kicks in dramatically by the end of (what seemed to be a small) bottle.


----------



## Shed101

Rukh said:


> St Austell's Tribute - Citrus aroma, thinnish malty body with perhaps a touch of astringency. Didn't really enjoy it.
> View attachment 38911
> 
> 
> Grolsch Weizen - Clove was more pronounced than banana. Plenty of carbonation and a not much hop character. I didn't expect much of Grolsch given that they are a reasonably big brand, however this was a great beer.
> View attachment 38912
> 
> 
> Hobgoblin Goliath (4.2%) - After a day of trudging the kids around the Tower of London yesterday, I needed a thirst quencher. I got home and looked at the choices in the beer fridge... Hobgoblin (with the label reading "Traditionally craft-brewed with Pale & Crystal Malts for a sturdy ruby colour and rich malty taste. With a hefty wack of English Fuggles and Styrian Goldings hops..."), Cains Raisin Beer or McEwans 7.2% Champion Ale. I was contemplating that none of the beers were really what I needed, although the Hobgoblin would probably be the best option. It wasn't until I cracked the bottle open that I noticed some additional words "With a hefty wack of English Fuggles and Styrian Goldings hops for a classic refreshing bitterness. Slay your thirst." Awesome. Even served cold it had plenty of hop aroma. Tasting revealed it to have a nice malt presence with hop character poking through-out the flavour range. Great beer and perfect for slaying a giant thirst.
> View attachment 38913
> 
> 
> Marstons Fever Pitch - Wangled this off my father-in-law as he was hitting his Carlsberg Special Brews. This is brewed to be almost lager like, which they succeded in as it was inoffensive, not much malt character and a hint of hop character. Give me another Hobgoblin Goliath, please?!
> View attachment 38914
> 
> 
> 10pm at night. Imagine being able to surf up until this time?
> View attachment 38915



Arggggh! What are you doing drinking out of bottles in England! :icon_cheers:


----------



## WSC

First time I have tried the Vitus.

Very nice wheat, clove and spice, vanilla, not a lot of banana at all, slight alcohol warmth to it.

Overall I really enjoyed this but not as much as Adventinus.......


----------



## WSC

Shed101 said:


> Arggggh! What are you doing drinking out of bottles in England! :icon_cheers:




He used glasses


----------



## Shed101

WSC said:


> He used glasses



Wasn't that just so he could see them better? :icon_cheers:


----------



## WSC

Shed101 said:


> Wasn't that just so he could see them better? :icon_cheers:



Touche :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Shed101

Anyways ...

Had a little flavour fest the other night.

Sunshine Coast Best Bitter
Bottled 13th May. Strong toffee aroma, high carbonation, no real head, served a bit cold perhaps. Bit dissapointing

But then 

Youngs Special London Ale

Nothing like the draught version I remember, a ot stronger at 6.?% 
Citrus and spice and all things nice on the nose.
A hearty hoppy, earthy flavour with caramel malt and stewed fruit coming through towards the end.
Beautiful.

Aventinus

"Insanely yummy" "Smells of Tassie farms" - so said Mrs Shed.

One of the nicest banana and clove concoctions I've supped, all wrapped up in a nice fruitcake bundle.


Amazingly my own Munton's Highland Heavy with S-05 followed these up nicely!


----------



## glennheinzel

Shed101 said:


> Arggggh! What are you doing drinking out of bottles in England! :icon_cheers:



Fair point. I did get to a Fullers pub last night and had an ESB served in a chalice glass (which helped to wash down an ESB/steak pie). I also had a Hook Norton Haymaker with one of the brewers and their marketing people at a pub in Covent Garden. Unfortunately I didn't really enjoy either because cellar temp beers on a hot day is a bad idea, hence chilled bottled beers is a winner for me.

I also had Brew Wharf Punjabi (wheat IPA) at Brew Wharf and Duchesse de Bourgone on tap at The Rake - both near London Bridge. The Duchess was way too sweet so not much sourness poked through. Brew Wharf's Punjabi was interesting with the official write up being "pale amber hoppy wheat ale; brewed in the IPA style with a lot of hops, just with a lot of wheat and a touch of interesting colour malts. heavily hopped with Magnum, Simcoe, Amarillo and Chinook, and dry hopped with Citra." I didn't get much hop aroma so perhaps it was an older keg. It was an okay beer, although I need another couple to work out if I liked it or not. Of course they get extra marks for brewing something a bit different.

And a couple more pix...
Brains A Gold (golden ale). I'd just had the standard Brains SA and really enjoyed it. Brains' SA Gold has more hops and less malt presence and is less of a beer for it. 



Wychwood Scarecrow (golden ale). Single hop (Target). some citrusy notes and was well suited for the warm weather here, although I'd prefer Wychwood Goliath for enjoying on a hot day.



Banks Lions Roar. Another golden ale dedicated to the national obsession. Despite the clear bottle and gimmicky focus, this was quite a nice beer. Plenty of hop aroma during pouring and nice citrusy/biscuity flavours. "Back of the net".



My 4yo (4 today!) has his preschool fete on the weekend. His teachers have asked for a food/beer to be contributed to the tombola and they even have a beer tent. Whilst "The Hangover" had me envisioning the teachers hitting the bottles tonight, I dropped in a bottle of Timothy Taylor Landlord for the tomobola. Hopefully I'll win it back tomorrow, although it doesn't take much to pick up another fresh example at the local supermarket (less than A$3.60 per bottle).


----------



## manticle

Shed101 said:


> But then
> 
> Youngs Special London Ale
> 
> Nothing like the draught version I remember, a ot stronger at 6.?%
> Citrus and spice and all things nice on the nose.
> A hearty hoppy, earthy flavour with caramel malt and stewed fruit coming through towards the end.
> Beautiful.



It's a different beer. One is a special bitter (draught), one is a bottle conditioned ESB. Similar grists and hops but the bottled version is a beer in its own right (one of my current favourites too). Like an english bitter crossed with a tripel, christmas cake in a glass = muy tasty


----------



## Muggus

Had a big one (or two) last night...


Southern Tier Oak Aged Cuve 2
Apologies for the blurred photo...these potent beers make it tough going!
Hugely oak driven beer, quite abbrasively so. Lots of coconut and toasted flavours mixing with big American hops, big caramel malts, bitter bitterness and big 11% alcohol. Probably one worth keeping away for a few years; I found getting through 650ml a bit of a challenge.



Brasserie Dieu du Ciel Pch Mortel
Don't ask me to pronounce the name. All you need to know that this is fuckin' (mind the French) fantastic! Like drinking a super concertrated espresso. Beautifully rich and intense roast malts with complexity i've never come across. A must for lovers of stout!


----------



## bum

Re-visiting Hargreaves Hill Pale Ale. The first time I had it there was no real aroma to speak of but the beer was tasty enough - leaned a little hard to the sessionable side of things for mine but still alright. This time? It smells metallic and tastes like a kit beer with menthol-like alcohol warmth aftertaste. A really shit beer. Are they back in their own premises? They should go back to whatever borrowed gear they were on when I had my first bottle.


----------



## bulp

Muggus said:


> View attachment 39011
> 
> Brasserie Dieu du Ciel Pch Mortel
> Don't ask me to pronounce the name. All you need to know that this is fuckin' (mind the French) fantastic! Like drinking a super concertrated espresso. Beautifully rich and intense roast malts with complexity i've never come across. A must for lovers of stout!



Had this at the Beer and Brewer fest in Melb, it was a real standout ooohh dark roasted espresso, it was hard to tell that it was beer very nice.


----------



## DUANNE

bum said:


> Re-visiting Hargreaves Hill Pale Ale. The first time I had it there was no real aroma to speak of but the beer was tasty enough - leaned a little hard to the sessionable side of things for mine but still alright. This time? It smells metallic and tastes like a kit beer with menthol-like alcohol warmth aftertaste. A really shit beer. Are they back in their own premises? They should go back to whatever borrowed gear they were on when I had my first bottle.




i think they have a new brewery in lilydale now.this is a completly different beer on tap though very nice. pick of the range though is still the esb. or the stout seved on nitro at the pub. another trip to yarra glen is starting to sound good now!


----------



## bum

I really don't like to pan a brewery like that - especially one that has been through the difficulties they have but this beer was definitely bad enough (and not for reasons that can be explained by poor handling by the retailer) that has me ready to write them off completely. I will try the ESB on your recommendation should I ever see it on tap, though.


----------



## MattC

Had these tonight....

The youngs london ale, was real bad... had a peppery/ spicy phenolic aroma. I hate being so typical about aromas and flavours but, i had szechwan pepper the other night and the aroma was the same, but with a big serve of paint stripper.....and ...... well the flavour.... i thought dont do it,, but I did.... It was real bad, nothing at all that resembled a London Ale. I think it was either infected or severly light struck...

The Bambardier was OK, nothing special, no real caramel aroma or flavour, not a true english bitter as far as the style goes... i was left a little disatisfied by the flavour.

And then the Southern Tier Imperial OAK Stout (11%) WOW WOW WOW, awesome, so smooth, The alcohol was well masked in this fine well balanced brew. You can taste the hops, but this beer is well balanced and well hopped. Cant wait to try some other Southern Tier!!!!

Cheers


----------



## Fourstar

Just a few from the HKG trip.

A pre Yung Kee (famous goose restaurant) dinner San Miguel in the backstreets of HKG.




Yebisu "The Hop" Quite floral in the aroma.



Finally the Brooklyn Brewery 'Lager' :kooi:


----------



## bum

Just got back from Mrs Parmas (had the Floater and it was pretty terrific). Pints tested were 3 Ravens Dark Smoke Beer, True South Wee Jimmy (x2) and Bright Winter Warmer. Found the 3 Ravens to be much less smoky than the bottle I had late last year (which at the time I described as being a training-wheel beer for future rauch drinkers) so on that front it was a bit of a disappointment but ignoring that it was a very nice beer. Really liked the Wee Jimmy but got bugger all of the peat to be honest, but I did enjoy it quite a bit regardless. Bright's Winter Warmer was quite nice but leaned a little hard on the coffee for me - no real warming alc sensation either. Not that I find this essential in a beer but in a beer with that name? Yeah, I'd expect something.

(Apologies to those who've read the thread from which I copied most of this post)


----------



## Ives_MD

Hopefully something fairly new to most AHB'ers...

Matilda Bay Long Shot - Coffee Infused Dark Ale.

(sorry forgot pohot when drinking)

pours DARK... quite dark, not obvious aroma - whatsoever - until let to warm a little where has sour stoutish smell and fresh espresso comes through after a sip or 2.
taste is pretty good but no bursting coffee tones, will disappoint some for subtlety ie Malt Runner cherry notes??... 

All in all not bad, would reccomend serving temp bout 8-10 as mine was too cold.


----------



## schooey

Not a style that I'm really familiar with, but I enjoyed this. I could see it being a nice session beer. Pretty well balanced, but a little more malty sweet than hoppy. Without digging out style guidelines, I'm not sure if this is chacteristic for the style or not. Some really great toffee and malt flavours on the palate from the crystal and munich and a really smooth bitterness right through the palate. I reckon I'll buy a few more... :icon_drool2: 

Wish I could get over to try it on tap... 

edit: The colour! Oh the colour... I love this colour in a beer, almost copper with some great highlights when held to the light. The colour alone makes you feel like you're drinking a blokes beer, not one of those girly, piss yellow, green bottle lagers...


----------



## drsmurto

Fullers Golden Pride

Bought a few old ales and barleywines from the International Beer Shop mainly for the BJCP study session but also because i wanted to compare my english BW with a few commercial examples. 

This beer is listed in the BJCP guidelines as an English Barleywine. Scored it cheap as its past its best before date (June 10).

Still tastes quite fresh and its that freshness that is definitely missing in mine. I suspect they have added more late hops than i did as its quite fruity from both the hops as well as yeast esters. Very malt sweet on the nose and despite the 8.5% abv its deceptively easy to drink. Not too much dried fruit character as yet with maybe a hint of sherry coming through. I bought 4 so will put the rest away for a while. Inspires me to make another one with more late hops.


----------



## schooey

Found this in the bargain bin at WATB for $2... It's not that bad, especially for $2 a pint. A bit thinnish in the body, and pretty sweet and underhopped, but not that bad for $2

Did I mention it was only $2? Maybe just as well it was :unsure:


----------



## Muggus

schooey said:


> View attachment 39122
> 
> 
> Found this in the bargain bin at WATB for $2... It's not that bad, especially for $2 a pint. A bit thinnish in the body, and pretty sweet and underhopped, but not that bad for $2
> 
> Did I mention it was only $2? Maybe just as well it was :unsure:


I'm taking it you must've had a bit of a field day at WATB Schooey?

I recalling having a couple of pints of that stuff off cask last time I was in the UK; wasn't too bad.

Need to hit up that bottle o again for some tasty treats...and upload the last of the photos from latest trip...


----------



## schooey

Muggus said:


> I'm taking it you must've had a bit of a field day at WATB Schooey?



Yeah I might had a bit of a look around while I was there...




There are only three english words on the lable: Peppercorn Rye beer. So I did a bit of googling and found this;

_Route des pices (Spice route)
__Peppercorn rye beer
5%
_ _The Routes des pices is a rye beer in which pepper has been added during the brewing process, lending it wonderful peppery flavours and aromas. The beer also reveals flavours of malt, fresh cereal, chocolate, caramel and a hint of fruit. In the aftertaste, the pepper flavour is once again revealed in full strength and it leaves a pleasing spicy tingling sensation on the tongue. A nice balance is attained between its spiciness and its multitude of other flavours.

_Wow, I love this beer!... but I wouldn't drink a lot of it. I think after one glass, the pepper aftertaste becomes dominant and a little much. But the amount of complex flavours going off in this beer surely keeps you interested for the first glass. Something different, and surely a must for any pepperheads.


----------



## Shed101

Ha ha! I had one of these a couple of beers back ... Mrs Shed would definitely drink a lot more of it, and i quite liked it too ... I guess we're pepperheads


----------



## schooey

Another wild stab in the dark beer for me... Only decipherable text on the label is Belgian and Blonde, 8.5% Alc/vol...

Very sweet and very subtly hopped. Very decieving for 8.5% too! I reckon you could hoe into half a dozen of these no time flat on a hot day! Could be dangerous... Has those funky belgian yeast aromas, but not so much the esters that you would expect in the flavour. Flavours are very sweet, honey, apricots and some bitter mandarin. Pretty enjoyable, but probably would have been more suited to a warm summer day than a cool winter night


----------



## schooey

One I didn't buy... :blink:


----------



## schooey

Satan's big brother... Still has that Belgian funk in the aroma, maybe even more so. Flavour has more funk than sweetness too, not quite Farmhouse Ale territory, but very Belgiany if that makes sense..


----------



## schooey

Continuing in the Belgian vein tonight... This time it's a dark Belgian style IIPA. I absofreakinglutely love this beer. Big body, big languid mouthfeel, roasty notes, lovely warming alcohol, dark chocolate notes coming through late and a looong loong lingering bitterness. I'm definitely going to buy a few more of these and stow them away in the private collection


----------



## schooey

...and this is the nightcap for a pretty sensational evening of beers!

This is a really big beer, big body, big intense flavours and big bitterness. Excellent combination of dark grains and crystals I think. The oak and the residual peated malt from the whisky casks flow throw in the aroma, mixed in with roast, plum pudding and dark fruits. Very complex flavour profile, roasts, sweet malts, coffee and smokey notes from the peat, all mixed in with a whole bunch of other stuff I could prattle on about for half an hour. Another sensational beer from the Brew Dog boys...


----------



## glennheinzel

schooey said:


> View attachment 39126
> 
> 
> One I didn't buy... :blink:



I saw TNP at UtoBeer at London Borough Markets this morning for about 45 (~A$85). Still, its a lot of money to spend. 


One beer that I did grab was Aecht Schlenkerla Lager. Soft smoky and malty aroma. Nice clean taste again with the hint of smoke coming through. It was a really enjoyable beer on what was another warm/muggy London day.


----------



## jlm

Seeing as I ordered some of the new batch this morning, I thought I might see how the old batch is going....


I thought I still got some hop aroma upon pouring, but I could be wrong. Deep rich dark chocolate flavor throughout followed by a lingering bitterness and slight alcohol warmth. Seems thicker to me now that all the hop has gone... Still has to be the best aussie beer I've tried. And I've still got 2 bottles left. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Muggus

schooey said:


> View attachment 39126
> 
> 
> One I didn't buy... :blink:


$173 for TNP...farrrrk!
I just spent $160 for a cube of Murrays Wild Thing and it hurt, alot.
The beer beside it (Dark Island Reserve) is bloody good value in comparison!



Brewdog Tokyo*
Everything about this beer is up my alley; Imperial stout - check, Oak aged - check, 18.2%alc/vol - check and thensome!
Remarkably smooth considering that mammoth abv. Sure, it lets you know who's boss, but the shear depth of flavour is tremendous. And unlike that last beer I tried at this "fortified wine" strength end of the spectrum, Mikkeller Black, I think mere mortals may actually be able to consume this without falling into a quivering heap in the corner...though I've been proven wrong before.



Murrays Heart of Darkness
Out at the brewery today for a "Dark Beer Masterclass", and the release of this fine imperial stout.
A bit different from your run of the mill Imp. Stout; plenty of roasted coffee and bitter chocolate, yeah, but some subtle undertones of green banana and clove spiciness come through, particularly with some warmth. Snagged a growler of the stuff and bottled it into a few stubbies...I think 1.89L of 9.6% beer in one sitting may cause me brain damage, particularly with something so drinkable!


----------



## glennheinzel

Fruh Kolsch. This is the pick of the two kolsch that I had yesterday. light hop/malt aroma. Flavour is fairly light and easy going with enough hop presence and carbonation for either a session beer or for knocking back one or two on a hot day.



Kuppers Kolsch. Light fruity aroma. Fairly dry with a light fruitiness. Give me another Fruh!


----------



## Fourstar

Rukh said:


> Fruh Kolsch. This is the pick of the two kolsch that I had yesterday. light hop/malt aroma. Flavour is fairly light and easy going with enough hop presence and carbonation for either a session beer or for knocking back one or two on a hot day.
> Kuppers Kolsch. Light fruity aroma. Fairly dry with a light fruitiness. Give me another Fruh!



Had your hands on Gaffel or Reissdorf?! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Maple

Had this one last night, just for something a bit different.


Beaut colour, not much for head retention. V. sweet, and a bit of spicyness which was fueled by the warm alcohol. 9%er. Definitely a dessert-style beer, and would make a great beer for pairing up with food. Enjoyed this one, but in a distinctly different way to how i'd enjoy a DIPA. 

apologies for pic quality, it wasn't my first beer of the day...


----------



## bum

That was one of my least favourite beers of my recent US trip, Maple. To be honest, I didn't even recognise it as beer at all. It is sweetish but not a malty sweetness to me and I couldn't taste any hops nor was there any sort of "traditional" bitterness. It was certainly an interesting experience but frankly it seemed closer to a wine to me.


----------



## Maple

bum said:


> That was one of my least favourite beers of my recent US trip, Maple. To be honest, I didn't even recognise it as beer at all. It is sweetish but not a malty sweetness to me and I couldn't taste any hops nor was there any sort of "traditional" bitterness. It was certainly an interesting experience but frankly it seemed closer to a wine to me.


or a nice liqueur for sipping. Agree with the relation to a 'beer', and no trace of hops or bitterness to balance out that sweetness, but... it did have some really nice qualities and flavours to it, that if nothing else, certainly made me think. Certainly won't be going to buy this in vast quantities, but for the experience, a once-off, I would recommend purely for that experience.


----------



## bum

Maple said:


> or a nice liqueur for sipping.


 
Good call. I'm not much of a liqueur drinker but you've definitely explained my own thoughts back to me better than I thought them originally. Glad you found some positives in it that I couldn't.


----------



## eamonnfoley

Fourstar said:


> Had your hands on Gaffel or Reissdorf?! :icon_drool2:



Not a patch on Muehlen, Pfaffgen or Sion!


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

foles said:


> Not a patch on Muehlen, Pfaffgen or Sion!



Sion :icon_drool2: 
But if you want a real micro brew koelsch try frieschems brauerei, The brewer Ben is a top bloke and welcomes aussies for a tour and taste. He knocks out a superb stout on nitro and get this he even puts his heffeweizen on nitro as well.


----------



## Fourstar

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> He knocks out a superb stout on nitro and get this *he even puts his heffeweizen on nitro as well*.



:icon_drool2: 

What what what! Noiiiiiiiiice! That would be very interesting indeed.


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

Fourstar said:


> :icon_drool2:
> 
> What what what! Noiiiiiiiiice! That would be very interesting indeed.



Yes, it was very smooth, he still carbed the wheaty with CO2 and then switched to nitro once the beer was in the serving tanks, I think due to the length of the line from the cellar to the bar. But over time the effects of the nitro become noticeable in the beer in a good way. The nicest wheat beer on tap that I have had!


----------



## glennheinzel

Hmmm. I can feel a trip to Kln coming on (and a side trip to Dsseldorf thrown in for good measure).


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

Rukh said:


> Hmmm. I can feel a trip to Kln coming on (and a side trip to Dsseldorf thrown in for good measure).



Dsseldorf beer, with only one month shelf life cant get fresher than that. Unless of course you go to the brauerei. :icon_drool2:


----------



## glennheinzel

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> Dsseldorf beer, with only one month shelf life cant get fresher than that. Unless of course you go to the brauerei. :icon_drool2:
> 
> View attachment 39402



:icon_drool2: Hmmm... Time to bump my alt up the "to brew" list! :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> Dsseldorf beer, with only one month shelf life cant get fresher than that. Unless of course you go to the brauerei. :icon_drool2:
> 
> View attachment 39402



Yes! Now where did I put that Alt recipe?


----------



## Muggus

Dang, what a haul!
I'm gonna have to get onboard the Alt train also.


----------



## SAbier

This weekends haul.
That brew boys maiden ale is even nicer than i remember.


----------



## jyo

Feral White and Runt APA
Headed up to Feral on Friday with a couple of mates.

Very nice range. I was impressed with the APA, really well balanced. The Hop Hog IPA (all Galaxy I believe) was beautiful.
The Pilsener was disappointing though. It was not nearly bitter enough and had a cloying honey sweetness, so much so that I was looking for honey as an ingredient on the descriptor.
I've told SWMBO that we have to head up there, the 'food' is amazing  :lol:


----------



## bum

Was out with friends of SWMBO's last night in a place where Fat Yak was the best tap option. Only had it bottled before. Completely different beer. Nice grassy aroma not at all present in the bottled versions I've had. Very muted hop flavour. Malt backbone was very "Australian" (i.e. insipid). Get the grass into the bottled version and it would be vastly superior. Tap version seemed very confused. Where was the crystal to balance the bitterness? Where was the fruit in the flavour to counter the grassiness? Don't get me wrong, I was very glad to be drinking it instead of the Asahi from the next tap but I must admit I was hoping for something better than in the bottles.

Speaking of better beers in bottles - yesterday's haul:






Sierra Nevada Porter and Celebration Ale, Meantime IPA, Southern Tier IPA and Un-earthly IIPA, Brewdog Bashah (not sure I'll like this one but giving it a crack anyway) and 5AM Saint, Rennaisance MIPA IIPA and Craftsman Chocolate Oatmeal Stout (which SWMBO asked to try, I nearly fell over!), Rogue XS RIS And Brutal Bitter, Mikkeller Big Bad Worst, two Schlenkerla Urbocks, Flying Horse Dirty Angel, Holgate Temptress (another one SWMBO asked for, couldn't believe it) and 2 peach lambics (again, for m'lady).


----------



## Muggus

Does that say $25 on the Mikkeller Big Bad Worst there Bum?
Damn good haul...if you're not happy with the Bashah, i'll happily take it off your hands. :icon_drunk:


----------



## bum

Muggus said:


> Does that say $25 on the Mikkeller Big Bad Worst there Bum?


 
Sadly, it does. The hands will be shaking when I try that one. Even after a 10% discount that lot cost me $168 or so. I told SWMBO it was her fault for asking for more beers. Don't think I got away with it.


----------



## O'Henry

jyo said:


> View attachment 39479
> 
> Feral White and Runt APA
> Headed up to Feral on Friday with a couple of mates.
> 
> Very nice range. I was impressed with the APA, really well balanced. The Hop Hog IPA (all Galaxy I believe) was beautiful.
> The Pilsener was disappointing though. It was not nearly bitter enough and had a cloying honey sweetness, so much so that I was looking for honey as an ingredient on the descriptor.
> I've told SWMBO that we have to head up there, the 'food' is amazing  :lol:



I'm fairly sure there is Citra in the Hop Hog. It is def bittered with it.


----------



## jbowers

bum said:


> Was out with friends of SWMBO's last night in a place where Fat Yak was the best tap option. Only had it bottled before. Completely different beer. Nice grassy aroma not at all present in the bottled versions I've had. Very muted hop flavour. Malt backbone was very "Australian" (i.e. insipid). Get the grass into the bottled version and it would be vastly superior. Tap version seemed very confused. Where was the crystal to balance the bitterness? Where was the fruit in the flavour to counter the grassiness? Don't get me wrong, I was very glad to be drinking it instead of the Asahi from the next tap but I must admit I was hoping for something better than in the bottles.
> 
> Speaking of better beers in bottles - yesterday's haul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra Nevada Porter and Celebration Ale, Meantime IPA, Southern Tier IPA and Un-earthly IIPA, Brewdog Bashah (not sure I'll like this one but giving it a crack anyway) and 5AM Saint, Rennaisance MIPA IIPA and Craftsman Chocolate Oatmeal Stout (which SWMBO asked to try, I nearly fell over!), Rogue XS RIS And Brutal Bitter, Mikkeller Big Bad Worst, two Schlenkerla Urbocks, Flying Horse Dirty Angel, Holgate Temptress (another one SWMBO asked for, couldn't believe it) and 2 peach lambics (again, for m'lady).




Sweet haul. Slowbeer im guessing? Keen to hear what you think of the Renaissance MPA.

Also, that celebration must be heaps old by now!


----------



## bum

Yeah, Slowbeer. The Celebration only has one month less on its BB than the Porter and the porter is the new brown label so it shouldn't be too bad He had loads of SN boxes around the shop so I'm guessing he's just got some new stuff in? Maybe not the Celebration though. US APAs are never ideal here anyway so expectations are low.

I've had the MPA before some time ago. If this batch is the same I'll love it to bits.


----------



## jbowers

bum said:


> Yeah, Slowbeer. The Celebration only has one month less on its BB than the Porter and the porter is the new brown label so it shouldn't be too bad He had loads of SN boxes around the shop so I'm guessing he's just got some new stuff in? Maybe not the Celebration though. US APAs are never ideal here anyway so expectations are low.
> 
> I've had the MPA before some time ago. If this batch is the same I'll love it to bits.




Yeah it's a new arrival, but its brewed in american winter so probably around christmas time.


----------



## glennheinzel

bum said:


> I've had the MPA before some time ago. If this batch is the same I'll love it to bits.



MPA is awesome, although I need to try it again as I had sinusitis when I last had it (I wasn't able to hold onto it until the sinusitis had cleared). Despite my snoz being out of action, I was still able to enjoy the huge bitterness. 

Here's a couple of more beers from the UK (a couple of weeks ago)...

Fuller ESB from beer engine. It was stinking hot in London so it wasn't the right weather for enjoying this beer, but I had to have it anyway because it was served from the beer engine and was in an appropriate glass (at a Fullers pub). It is a great beer, but I struggled to finish it on such a hot and muggy afternoon. 




Brains SA. Brillliant, sessionable beer. I had the SA Gold as well, but the plain SA was awesome.



Oakham Inferno from beer engine. Nice citrusy/fruity flavour and aroma. Finishes dry with a firm bitterness. Perfect for a hot day. Had this and next two beers at The Rake.



Brew Dog Trashy Blonde from beer engine. Lovely ctirusy taste/aroma and a firm bitterness. Great for a hot day.



Sierra Nevada Brown Ale from beer engine. Mild choc and citrus aroma. Assertive choc and citrus aroma. Would've benefited from extra carbonation.



Meantime London Pale Ale from beer engine. Not overly challenging or brilliant, but it would make a good session beer.


----------



## jyo

O said:


> Thanks mate. Must be to the end of boil or dry hopped with Galaxy. The passionfruit is beautiful.


----------



## O'Henry

jyo said:


> Thanks mate. Must be to the end of boil or dry hopped with Galaxy. The passionfruit is beautiful.



It is a fantastic drop! Was there yesterday. What an arvo...


----------



## bum

Southern Tier Un-Earthly IIPA - This one smells pretty special. Big grassiness but subtle enough to let a little crystal caramel and hoppy citrus through underneath. Had me pretty stoked for a very complex beer. Immediate flavour on tasting is an even bigger grassiness - to the point of being quite harsh. After a few mouthfuls you become accustomed to it and some other details begin to emerge. There is a nice crystal backbone but it is still somehow quite simple. Some of the citrus comes through from the hops but it is very much in the background. The warmth from the alcohol (which is somewhat understated for an 11% beer) combines with the big grassiness at the tail end to make some weird but very pleasant spiciness. If they reigned that grass in the flavour in (by 20%?) this would be a tremendous beer. Still worth the price of admission as it is.


----------



## bconnery

I think this is a very special beer. I found the grassiness didn't overpower. I really felt that the balance was so well done that I could drink pints of this, even though it was 10% or whatever level it was...


----------



## Ross

Yes, the un-earthly is a fabulous beer.

On a side note - Bum, please reduce the size of your pics, it's a real pain opening threads with huge pics.

cheers Ross


----------



## bum

It is a very good beer (the price of admission it is worth was quite steep). And I understand this shipment has been here for some time so mine might be a little worse for wear. Either way it is well up in the list of AIPAs I've had in this country.


----------



## bum

Ross said:


> On a side note - Bum, please reduce the size of your pics, it's a real pain opening threads with huge pics.


 
Will do. The forum automatically resizes so I haven't been bothering but I sometimes forget not everyone has the same speed connections. I'll go back and fix the above pics to avoid inconveniencing anyone else.

[EDIT: edit option has disappeared for pictures earlier than the Southern Tier, apologies]


----------



## Ives_MD

Pretty sure this is being talked about elsewhere but too lazy to do the searching...





White Rabbit White Ale
- havent done the research myself but have been told there all sorts of crazys happening here, Juniper berries, and Australian honey as well as the usuals coriander seed and orange peel. Pretty refreshing drop with enough complexity to make you slow down the sip rate and enjoy. And yes the white rabbit branded glass does make it taste better :icon_cheers: 

ps apologies re: photo size if too large, not equipped in the uploading skills dept to adjust.


----------



## bum

Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale 



jbowers said:


> Also, that celebration must be heaps old by now!


 
Yep. 

SWMBO smelled it and said "It just smells like beer" (which means mega swill). And while I only partly agree with her there is very little to smell here. These hops have faded pretty hard. There's a tiny bit of nondescript fruitiness and a little crystal to be picked up here but you really do gotta give the nostrils a big flair to catch it. There is little hop flavour up front as well. There is a very nice, firm bitterness however - probably good enough to have bought the beer anyway but only if you enjoy your bitterness enough to look past how unbalanced this has become. I would be expecting to taste much more malt considering the supposed aim of this beer. To be honest I get more malt backbone in their PA. Lingering bitterness is slightly rough but I'm being pretty picky here, for some the roughness might come across as spiciness. This beer isn't terrible but I wouldn't recommend anyone grab one unless they're a fan of SN's style of bittering because that's really all that is on show in these old, travel weary bottles. 

I should point out that I've never had a fresh one so I am making some assumptions.


----------



## daemon

bum said:


> Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> SWMBO smelled it and said "It just smells like beer" (which means mega swill). And while I only partly agree with her there is very little to smell here. These hops have faded pretty hard. There's a tiny bit of nondescript fruitiness and a little crystal to be picked up here but you really do gotta give the nostrils a big flair to catch it. There is little hop flavour up front as well. There is a very nice, firm bitterness however - probably good enough to have bought the beer anyway but only if you enjoy your bitterness enough to look past how unbalanced this has become. I would be expecting to taste much more malt considering the supposed aim of this beer. To be honest I get more malt backbone in their PA. Lingering bitterness is slightly rough but I'm being pretty picky here, for some the roughness might come across as spiciness. This beer isn't terrible but I wouldn't recommend anyone grab one unless they're a fan of SN's style of bittering because that's really all that is on show in these old, travel weary bottles.
> 
> I should point out that I've never had a fresh one so I am making some assumptions.


I was lucky enough to have it on tap in 2008 (in the US) and I remember the hop and malt flavours being quite dominant. The SNPA in bottles here has always been disappointing compared to the bottles / draught beer that I've had in the US so the Celebration ale has probably suffered the same mistreatment.


----------



## bum

Yeah, I know. I've given up on buying SNPAs here. I've had one good bottle out of probably 10 attempts. But they say there's one born every minute so I had to try this one anyway. Wasn't a complete waste for me - the bitterness up front is still very nice.






Southern Tier IPA - I'm really enjoying this beer. Not because the beer itself is amazing (it isn't) but because it is reminding me of many of the beers I had in the US recently and how Australian breweries just aren't approaching the style from the right angle. Now to talk about the beer itself rather than my recollections. Aroma is a little light on for an AIPA. There is some complex fruitiness and a little spec grain sweetness but both are a little low for my tastes and I might have expected (hoped for anyway) some low level grassiness. The fruit does come much more forward in the flavour, as does the spec malts (pretty much all crystals, I'd say, not really anything bready or biscuity going on here) which brings not only a sweetness but also an entirely different mouthfeel to APAs/AIPAs here. The bitterness is possibly a little flabby and unfocussed up front but does extend out to a lovely, long linger(, lovies (lol)). In and of itself this is not a standout beer but it does make me feel homesick for a place I've never lived in.


----------



## bum

Renaissance Craftsman Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - SWMBO picked this one and I'm a recent convert to really dark beers I'll keep this one brief. This really does smell exactly like dark chocolate. Not a hint of dark chocolate - big, in your face, no beer here, dark chocolate. Taste is very similar albeit with a different bitterness to dark chocolate. There's a faint flavour at the end that I'm picking up as being "off" but as I say I'm not familiar with the style so it could be desirable. All things considered a bloody tops beer to share with SWMBO on such a chilly Melbourne night.


----------



## dgilks

bum said:


> Renaissance Craftsman Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - SWMBO picked this one and I'm a recent convert to really dark beers I'll keep this one brief. This really does smell exactly like dark chocolate. Not a hint of dark chocolate - big, in your face, no beer here, dark chocolate. Taste is very similar albeit with a different bitterness to dark chocolate. There's a faint flavour at the end that I'm picking up as being "off" but as I say I'm not familiar with the style so it could be desirable. All things considered a bloody tops beer to share with SWMBO on such a chilly Melbourne night.



Ahhh, that was one of the highlights of my NZ trip. Also great from Renaissance are the MPA and Funkel'rye'sen. You are right though that it is just one big chocolate bomb.


----------



## jbowers

bum said:


> Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> SWMBO smelled it and said "It just smells like beer" (which means mega swill). And while I only partly agree with her there is very little to smell here. These hops have faded pretty hard. There's a tiny bit of nondescript fruitiness and a little crystal to be picked up here but you really do gotta give the nostrils a big flair to catch it. There is little hop flavour up front as well. There is a very nice, firm bitterness however - probably good enough to have bought the beer anyway but only if you enjoy your bitterness enough to look past how unbalanced this has become. I would be expecting to taste much more malt considering the supposed aim of this beer. To be honest I get more malt backbone in their PA. Lingering bitterness is slightly rough but I'm being pretty picky here, for some the roughness might come across as spiciness. This beer isn't terrible but I wouldn't recommend anyone grab one unless they're a fan of SN's style of bittering because that's really all that is on show in these old, travel weary bottles.
> 
> I should point out that I've never had a fresh one so I am making some assumptions.




Are you familiar with their bottling date system? That's really helped me land some super good tasting bottles, and avoid bottles that will probably be bad.

The celebration that I had, about january or feb, was awesome.


----------



## jbowers

Also, drinking an Anderson Valley Imperial IPA.

Not a bad beer. Not outstanding though. Fairly well balanced for an IIPA, find it quite drinkable. I'd like the hop flavour to really 'pop' a bit more though. Can't really be arsed reviewing it properly on BeerAdvocate or anything. I'll just drink it and enjoy it.


----------



## joshuahardie

Some beers from last month

ALba Scotts Pine ale. An ale that was spiced with spruce tips and pine needle tips instead of hops. This beer was different, and brilliant. It was very sweet in the malt department, maybe because there were no hops to balance it. the spices were aromatic and had hoppy, piney aromas, that smelt great. The beer had a grape bubblegum like taste, almost hard to describe. Like I said something totally different, but totally brilliant

Innis & Gun - Rum Cask Ale. An ale that was matured in rum barrels. There was underlying hint of rum. Not really like a bundy rum which seems sweet to me, but a different type of dark rum. I am not into spirits so it is hard to describe. Some hints of oak, and was was easier to drink than the 7.4% would indicate.

Vale Ale - Really loved this one. Little thin on the body, but some malt still shone through. the balance of hops was really nice. Not too bitter, but very aromatic on the nose, and a nice citrus / flower like taste. Left the mouth quite clean afterwards, ready for another sip. Ill gladly buy this again.

Matilda Bay Long Shot - I didn't like this at all. Last month I tried a Matilda Bay Sebastian, and it was riddled with problems, and this beer tasted like it is going to head down the same infected path. Has anyone else been dissapointed with this. Prehaps I got a dud bottle. The dark malts were really harsh and acrid, then there were the acetic and lactic undertones. I passed the galss around to a few others, who gave similar reviews... Hmmmm


----------



## bum

jbowers said:


> Keen to hear what you think of the Renaissance MPA.


 
It is not the beer I remember. The first time it was fruity, no question, but this time it is really like biting to a piece of fruit - skin included. I'm not getting much in the way of citrus fruit but I am tasting something akin to pith. The bitterness is nowhere near as big up front as I recall (though it is bitter) and there is almost no linger to it at all. I was tasting this beer for weeks last time. While it is unquestionably a solid beer it doesn't stand up to my previous experience.


----------



## jbowers

bum said:


> It is not the beer I remember. The first time it was fruity, no question, but this time it is really like biting to a piece of fruit - skin included. I'm not getting much in the way of citrus fruit but I am tasting something akin to pith. The bitterness is nowhere near as big up front as I recall (though it is bitter) and there is almost no linger to it at all. I was tasting this beer for weeks last time. While it is unquestionably a solid beer it doesn't stand up to my previous experience.



Pretty much exactly my experience. I found the sweetness mingled with the fruity flavours in a slightly unpleasant way. Still nice, but I was hoping of something of a similar quality to epic armaggedon.


----------



## bum

I'd personally still pick this over Epic's Armageddon. That is a fine beer but it seems to be playing it a little on the safe side to me. Sure, it is more focussed than the MPA of today (and possibly even better made) but it also seems further removed from the American Pales both seem to be aspiring to. I agree with your point on the unpleasant mingling to a certain extent but I did get used to it after a few mouthfuls.


----------



## jbowers

Interesting. I'm really sick of people brewing double iipa's without any regard for the style guidelines or what makes a good beer of that style. Wrote a somewhat scathing review of the mountain goat iipa today after trying it last night. Terrible balance for the style.

And with the armageddon, I sort of agree. Depends which bottle though (it is probably me as much as it is the beer though). Sometimes i've had it and thought it was good but nothing special, other times it has tasted like godly nectar.


----------



## bum

To be honest I don't really know a style guideline from some other thing that is completely disconnected from a style guideline but I do know that this beer (MPA) reminds me much more of beers I had there. I haven't had MG's IIPA but I will give it a crack should I get the chance.


----------



## manticle

Sorry about the lack of photos - it's in a glass, it's dark and I'm drinking in front of my computer that's surrounded by bits of paper, too many beer bottles, a container of ground black pepper and a tape measure. Other miscellaneous mess may or may not be cluttering up my desk.

Drinking St Peters Cream stout. It comes in a bottle with a purple label which has a pic of a bird in the upper right section.

Pours deep black with a whitish head which gradually disipate with little lacing (glass is not as clean as I would make for reviewing a fellow HBer's beer though).

Colour is pretty dense black. Aroma of faint liqourice and a hint of treacle.

Flavour is pretty damn nice. I make cream stouts but I've never had a commercial example. This is not overly sweet but the usual dryness of a stout is just offset a touch. The molasses/treacle element is there and a tiny hint of bitterness to balance. None of the metal that sometimes infests dark beers (Zyviec porter would be a lovely beer without the hit of iron filings I seem to get recently) - I can taste what might be a precursor to that but it's not there and that's great.

Would be happy if I brewed it and happy to drink it again.

Nice thick body too, chalky dryness on the palate that makes me want to have another sip.


----------



## Shed101

manticle said:


> St Peters Cream stout. It comes in a bottle with a purple label which has a pic of a bird in the upper right section.



Thanks for that - i was considering purchasing a bottle myself (or 3 for $20) and it sounds like it's worth a go. My local bottlos don't have much range but they have got a few St Peter's in at the moment.


----------



## brettprevans

dieu du ciel - aphrodisiaque cocoa & vanilla stout 6.5%




yeah terrible iphone picture. drank this last night over about a 30min period at room temp (which is pretty cool in melbourne atm).

nice dark brow/chocolate coloured dense rocky head.

very sutble aromoas for a stout. no big roasts tones hitting you over the head. very subtle vanilla and dark malt aromas
a dryer stout than i was expecting (which im assuming it due to low mash/high attenutation), but i think it works well as its a very subtle beer with the vanilla and cocoa gently coming through. Its a defiite cocoa with a little choch malt id say. as there are times where it tastes like cocao nibs have been used for 'dry hopping' but then there are sublte flavours that i think are distinctly grain characteristics espcifically choc grain. 

good solid body that drinks very smooth and velvety. 

there was a certain flavour in there that was a type of bitterness that i coudlnt identify. it reminded my of that slight bourbon 'bitterness' or bite. it certainly added something.

I think they have been very clever with the malt as you get that roast malt flavour with out the 'roast' if you get what i mean. very hard to describe. 

it reminded my a little of Maple's Vanilla bourbon porter but a little more sophisticated. 



cant wait to try the other bottle: Dernire Volont - Blond Abbey-style beer, peche mortal - imperial coffee stout, Rose d'hibiscus - Hibiscus flower Wit


----------



## WSC

I loved the Peche ....very nice, have not tried the others, look forward to the other reviews.


----------



## Shed101

WSC said:


> I loved the Peche ....very nice, have not tried the others, look forward to the other reviews.



I've tried them all and IMHO there's not a bad one in there, although I thought the Rose & Hibiscus was particularly nice (I actually drink Rosehip and Hibiscus tea sometimes so maybe i'm biased towards it.)

Rye and peppercorn was superb, too.


----------



## bconnery

Shed101 said:


> I've tried them all and IMHO there's not a bad one in there, although I thought the Rose & Hibiscus was particularly nice (I actually drink Rosehip and Hibiscus tea sometimes so maybe i'm biased towards it.)
> 
> Rye and peppercorn was superb, too.



THe Peche and the Hibiscus were my particular favourites, although I haven't tried the rye one yet...


----------



## .DJ.

just been to Platinum cellars at Concord and picked up various beers...

Will report over the next few weeks..

picked up 3 Mikellar Single Hop IPA's. Somcoe, NS and Nugget (I think )... looking forward to these very much!


----------



## bum

Brewdog 5am Saint - Smells glorious. Really nice US hop aromas. But, and I can tell I'm gonna be alone on this one, I still can't fathom why all their US style ales are so well regarded. Like all their beers from that style the bittering here is amateurish and far too rough. I can bitter my beers bigger and stay smoother than this (not that I'm suggesting this needs more IBUs, if anything it needs less). Why the hell can't they? The rough bitterness ruins anything nice the malt might have to say on the matter.






Rogue XS RIS - This, on the other hand, is a pretty wonderful. Alc is a little hot towards the end but apart from that they really haven't put a foot wrong. Still not quite up there with Old Rasputin for complexity, for my money, but still a very nice example. Big, smooth bitterness. Nice choc and roast flavours. Long fade which once the hot alc is gone leaves a tiny bit of malt sweetness readying you for your next mouthful. Maybe a little ashy to the end which might not be to everyone's taste - but I've never heard of a crowd pleasing RIS, so you know...


----------



## bconnery

weihenstephaner(sp?) hefe in a souvineer soccer world cup glass. From memory I think it was 20, maybe 25, for 4 + the glass and the dates on them were quite far in the future so they must have been about as fresh as an imported hefe gets here....
This photo actually was taken a few weeks ago however so I don't recommend rushing down to your local Dan Murphy's looking for these, but they may have some left...


----------



## glennheinzel

Murrays Anniversary Ale 4. $34 a bottle at a great little USA bar off Oxford St. I also had Alpha Queen Pale Ale, Timothy Taylor Landlord, Mad Abbot Tripel, Trumer Pils and another beer or two. 




By the way, don't you hate it when the last guy in a round starts putting drinks on the corporate card. Would've saved me $40 if he'd done it earlier...


----------



## bum

Brewdog/Stone Bashah - Bottle poured much too cold, beer had warmed before tasting. The label suggests that this is a black Belgian DIPA - I honestly have no frame of reference to assess this beer against. The aroma of this beer is amazing - rich, thick, chewy. Yeah, I know nose of those describe smells - deal with it. Malt, choc, roast, a little floral (better?). The taste is really very nice. Very much like the aroma but the choc sits pretty far in the background for me though still finishing sweeter than I might have expected. Easily the smoothest bittering I've had in one of Brewdog's beers but still quite firm. Alc seems slightly warm for the ABV% for me but I do enjoy a little warming alc in the right beer so this isn't a criticism. I'm really enjoying this beer.

[EDIT: wrong pic]


----------



## bum

Flying Horse Dirty Angel - First had this beer months ago at Mrs Parmas and really liked it. Lots of dark fruit, rich maltiness, light warming alc. Tried it again a few months later and was less impressed but was happy to put it down to dirty lines or me having already had a gutful of other beers all day. Last weekend I saw it bottled and I have to admit I was a little bit excited. Turns out I needn't have been. The rich malt and dark fruit has been replaced by a general sweetness but it seems quite sugary. There warming alc is still there but it is also much less pleasantly now present in the aroma.here's a strange mid palate bitterness. _Massively_ overcarbed - I'm not really all that picky in regards to carb levels but this is almost to Coke levels in this beer. When you take a bit of a break from it there is a really cloying, sickly-sweet feeling left in the mouth and a lingering twang-ish sensation. Very disappointed.


----------



## .DJ.

3 crappy iphone pics of what I had over the weekend.

Simcoe Single Hop IPA - this is now officially my favourite hop, as American as it gets. Highly drinkable IPA. A fav and one I'm looking at trying to replicate

Nugget Single Hop IPA - Never has a beer with this hop before. To me it was a cross between Cascade and Amarillo. 

Great divide Belgica Belgian IPA - Never had a Belgian IPA before so unsure what to expect. classic belgian yeast flavour combined with american hops.. Pretty good, not great but a nice beer.


Also had a "Left Hand Brewing Co Imperial Stout" - My first Imperial Stout. Black as black can be with little to no head. Roast, chocolate, rasins, dried fruit. Beautiful beer. and packed a kick at 10.4% alc.


----------



## Fourstar

.DJ. said:


> Simcoe Single Hop IPA - this is now officially my favourite hop, as American as it gets. Highly drinkable IPA. A fav and one I'm looking at trying to replicate




If you love simcoe get your hands on Great Divide TITAN IPA. That got me loving simcoe. i couldnt believe the amount of pine they crammed into one bottle! :icon_drool2:


----------



## roger mellie

Sorry no picture

Dan Murphys in Mandurah has finally got White Rabbit Dark Ale (at least I have just found it)

Tried a couple of these over the weekend. What stood out is that the Junipers add a sour twang - This beer reminds me of LC Rogers with a lavender note on the nose.

Nice (ish) - would like to try it on tap.

RM


----------



## .DJ.

bum said:


> Brewdog/Stone Bashah - Bottle poured much too cold, beer had warmed before tasting. The label suggests that this is a black Belgian DIPA - I honestly have no frame of reference to assess this beer against. The aroma of this beer is amazing - rich, thick, chewy. Yeah, I know nose of those describe smells - deal with it. Malt, choc, roast, a little floral (better?). The taste is really very nice. Very much like the aroma but the choc sits pretty far in the background for me though still finishing sweeter than I might have expected. Easily the smoothest bittering I've had in one of Brewdog's beers but still quite firm. Alc seems slightly warm for the ABV% for me but I do enjoy a little warming alc in the right beer so this isn't a criticism. I'm really enjoying this beer.



I've got one of these too... cant wait to try...


----------



## outbreak

I went down to my local last night and had a pint of James Squire Golden Ale with a mate. Now I am not sure if its because I have been drinking Brew Dog IPA and my 3 week old Golden Ale Clone, but the beer out of the tap was watery bland and had very little aroma and flavour. Has anyone else found this the case?


----------



## .DJ.

its exactly the case... sometimes!

Sometimes, it tastes like Tooheys, sometimes it is as fantastic as it used to be...

Depends how much Amarillo is in the country I guess..


----------



## MeLoveBeer

outbreak said:


> I went down to my local last night and had a pint of James Squire Golden Ale with a mate. Now I am not sure if its because I have been drinking Brew Dog IPA and my 3 week old Golden Ale Clone, but the beer out of the tap was watery bland and had very little aroma and flavour. Has anyone else found this the case?



I actually had a similar experience last night (same beer, same reaction); got to admit that I'm finding it very difficult these days to find decent commercial beer on tap.


----------



## outbreak

.DJ. said:


> its exactly the case... sometimes!
> 
> Sometimes, *it tastes like Tooheys,* sometimes it is as fantastic as it used to be...



I said the exact thing to my mate! Even thought that they plumbed up a draught keg to the wrong tap! 



While I am posting.....

*BrewDog Punk IPA*

Great aroma and hop flavour! I don't really have a mature palete but it seemed to have a really good malty taste which balanced out the big hop flavour. I really enjoyed it. I just wish it was't so expensive!!!!


----------



## DUANNE

tonight im in tassie on holidys and have had a few. for those in tassie looking for lc brown ale there is a few left on elizebeth pier bar. i had a iron house wheat and it was sour a wonderfull cantillon sour but not what i expected ,it was a bad beer that turned out good. also had a moo brewdark that was really good and a 2010 moobrew stout that was awesome, and a big suprise was the wood and stone draught that was really good. the moobrew pale ale i had was a big let down cause the bottles ive had in melbourne were great but in hobart it was thick as mud and the yeast bite spoiled the whole thing.on a whole the lark distilery and the new sydney are worth a visit but ive really felt ive been let down when the bottled beer in melbourne is better then the local tap versions.


----------



## drew9242

I found when i was in tassie the same thing with moobrew pale ale. It was quite good out of the bottle, but not so good on tap.


----------



## bum

I'd be interested to try it on tap then to see if I think the opposite because I've had nothing but gushing bottles from this brewery. Won't buy their beer any more.


----------



## drsmurto

Cracked open a bottle of 1998 Coopers Vintage Ale last night.

I'd go through the tasting notes but what i wrote down was pretty much the BJCP guide for an old ale. Think malty sweet, caramel, dried fruits, port/sherry. Very VERY nice beer to sip in front of the fire, ugg boots, moccasins or slippers optional.  





5 bottles left of the 1998, 8 bottles of the 1999 and am yet to open the case of 2000. Should keep me going for a few more years.....


----------



## JonnyAnchovy

Rukh said:


> Murrays Anniversary Ale 4. $34 a bottle



That's a great deal - it was $40 at the cellar door, if I remember correctly.......


----------



## kevo

Mountain Goat Steam Ale.

Meh.

Like that Wahoo nonsense in a different bottle.

Kev


----------



## dgilks

Currently drinking Brewdog Abstrakt AB:02, an 18% Imperial Red Ale. It starts off with big resinous hops without a lot of fresh hop character. This is teemed up with lashings of alcohol, dark toffee, coffee and a hint of smoke. It's a really interesting beer even if it is a little harsh and was well worth trying.


----------



## .DJ.

last night I had:

Unibroue something. No idea... Nice Belgian style though
Brewdog/Stone Bashah - as per Bum's description...
Murrays Anniversay Ale 3.... all I can say is :icon_drool2: 

after drinking all 3 I was a little :icon_drunk: but not quite :icon_vomit:


----------



## DiscoStu

Spot of lunch time shopping, can't wait to get home to crack one


----------



## Fourstar

DiscoStu said:


> Spot of lunch time shopping, can't wait to get home to crack one



somone has been to dan's!


----------



## bum

Mikkeller Big Worst - Was a little scared to be opening this one to be honest. So expensive and I'm unsure if it is even ready yet. The aroma is all orangy zest, sweet malt, a not-quite wineiness (akin to Lindemann's Peche aroma but without the fruit or light funk if that makes any sense at all) and a slightly odd alc. How does it taste? BUGGER! Pretty sure this needs some more time under its belt to develop more fully. It is pulling in different directions at the moment. Tiny, tiny sips (i.e. just wetting the tip of your tongue and letting that spread) reveal lovely citrus (tangerine?) and resiny hopping but more normal tastings give very hot (but smooth) alc. Very big maltiness, as you'd expect I suppose, but it seems even more chewy and sugary here than in other barleywines I've had. Huge though the maltiness is it never noticably mutes the terrific bitterness. Ridiculously long finish on this beer. I really wish I'd bought 2 to see what this beer becones - but at that price that was never going to happen.


----------



## winkle

Sunshine Coasts Rye ESB.



Beautiful deep red/brown, a touch too much crystal sweetness for my palate, but still a good solid beer.


----------



## winkle

A day off to fix things around the house.
So after breaking more things than I fixed, it was time to sit back and regroup.


Mmmmmmeantime  . Sunny, warm. 20 C, clocking off now.


----------



## reviled

bum said:


> Mikkeller Big Worst - Was a little scared to be opening this one to be honest. So expensive and I'm unsure if it is even ready yet. The aroma is all orangy zest, sweet malt, a not-quite wineiness (akin to Lindemann's Peche aroma but without the fruit or light funk if that makes any sense at all) and a slightly odd alc. How does it taste? BUGGER! Pretty sure this needs some more time under its belt to develop more fully. It is pulling in different directions at the moment. Tiny, tiny sips (i.e. just wetting the tip of your tongue and letting that spread) reveal lovely citrus (tangerine?) and resiny hopping but more normal tastings give very hot (but smooth) alc. Very big maltiness, as you'd expect I suppose, but it seems even more chewy and sugary here than in other barleywines I've had. Huge though the maltiness is it never noticably mutes the terrific bitterness. Ridiculously long finish on this beer. I really wish I'd bought 2 to see what this beer becones - but at that price that was never going to happen.



I cant make out the price - Dare I ask?


----------



## bum

25 clams.

In retrospect it was worth it but not a beer I'll be chasing down again.


----------



## reviled

bum said:


> 25 clams.
> 
> In retrospect it was worth it but not a beer I'll be chasing down again.



Too many more to try huh?


----------



## bum

Something like that. If the Big Bad Worse is still in stock next time I go I'll try that for sure.


----------



## sinkas

bum said:


> Mikkeller Big Worst - Was a little scared to be opening this one to be honest. So expensive and I'm unsure if it is even ready yet. The aroma is all orangy zest, sweet malt, a not-quite wineiness (akin to Lindemann's Peche aroma but without the fruit or light funk if that makes any sense at all) and a slightly odd alc. How does it taste? BUGGER! Pretty sure this needs some more time under its belt to develop more fully. It is pulling in different directions at the moment. Tiny, tiny sips (i.e. just wetting the tip of your tongue and letting that spread) reveal lovely citrus (tangerine?) and resiny hopping but more normal tastings give very hot (but smooth) alc. Very big maltiness, as you'd expect I suppose, but it seems even more chewy and sugary here than in other barleywines I've had. Huge though the maltiness is it never noticably mutes the terrific bitterness. Ridiculously long finish on this beer. I really wish I'd bought 2 to see what this beer becones - but at that price that was never going to happen.




looks like you shook it up before opening it


----------



## bum

Wish I had - there was bugger all pressure behind the cork and it was a prick to get out. It actually looks less murky in that picture than it really was. Can't say I've ever had a clear barleywine before though.


----------



## Fourstar

bum said:


> Wish I had - there was bugger all pressure behind the cork and it was a prick to get out. It actually looks less murky in that picture than it really was. Can't say I've ever had a clear barleywine before though.




the one made by myself, brendo, maple and CM2 is that bright you can read the paper or watch tv through it!


----------



## bum

Little Creatures Single Batch Brown Ale - Man. This is a pretty nice beer. Not terribly experience with brown ales so I can't say how good an example it is but it is a very nice beer in its own right. The only thing making me question its compliance with style is the fact that if you dropped the choc and made it finish less dry it'd be just like an APA (even colour wouldn't have to be dropped a lot to stand up to many you find Stateside). Obviously aroma would have to be upped some. Anyway...

The aroma is really nice (if a little muted for my tastes). If you go looking you find some lovely fruity hops, a little grass and a little sweetness. Bitterness is very firm but not overbearing - although it does get a little less than smooth as the beer dries out at the end. Flavour is really nice. Fruity, slightly grassy hops. Body is a little thinner than I expected but as I say I'm not all that familiar with the style so the beer is certainly not what I'd call watery. I think the little bit of choc roastiness you get at the end works unfavourably with the dry fade in this beer - it is all lively and bright up front and I think the dry roast finish kills it a little. Far from being a flaw though, just my observation. 

I'd go so far as to say this is my favourite local beer in quite some time. Better grab a few more before they're all gone.


----------



## jbowers

bum said:


> Can't say I've ever had a clear barleywine before though.



Bigfoot? The bottle I had a couple of nights ago was very clear.


----------



## bum

The one I had in the States was not. But then I drank it right after I took it out of the car - could easily have been prettier had I been more patient.

Either way a tasty beer will never drop in my esteem because it is a bit cloudy.

[EDIT - Oh - where the bloody hell did you get that from?]


----------



## DUANNE

acland cellars has 2010 big foot atm.


----------



## bum

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## jbowers

Just IMO, it was better fresh than it is now. It's still massively bitter, but the punch of the hops has faded. I'm going to sit on my remaining bottles for another 6 months to see what happens. Would like to see some more malt complexities emerge now that it's not such a grapefruit bonanza.


----------



## Acasta

bum said:


> I'd go so far as to say this is my favourite local beer in quite some time. Better grab a few more before they're all gone.


Definitely try get some off the taps! I had it bottled and it was awesome, then off the tap and it was better, more tasty.


----------



## Muggus

bum said:


> Little Creatures Single Batch Brown Ale - Man. This is a pretty nice beer. Not terribly experience with brown ales so I can't say how good an example it is but it is a very nice beer in its own right. The only thing making me question its compliance with style is the fact that if you dropped the choc and made it finish less dry it'd be just like an APA (even colour wouldn't have to be dropped a lot to stand up to many you find Stateside). Obviously aroma would have to be upped some. Anyway...
> 
> The aroma is really nice (if a little muted for my tastes). If you go looking you find some lovely fruity hops, a little grass and a little sweetness. Bitterness is very firm but not overbearing - although it does get a little less than smooth as the beer dries out at the end. Flavour is really nice. Fruity, slightly grassy hops. Body is a little thinner than I expected but as I say I'm not all that familiar with the style so the beer is certainly not what I'd call watery. I think the little bit of choc roastiness you get at the end works unfavourably with the dry fade in this beer - it is all lively and bright up front and I think the dry roast finish kills it a little. Far from being a flaw though, just my observation.
> 
> I'd go so far as to say this is my favourite local beer in quite some time. Better grab a few more before they're all gone.


They have this on tap at a local pub up here in Newcastle.
Boy was I stoked! It actually somehow seemed fresher off tap...more resinous hops and bitterness.
Could drink a whole keg of the stuff...god knows I tried!


----------



## jbirbeck

My first tasting tray at Feral in a recent trip to the west...I do have the list of what they were on this one somewhere at home. A pils, the White, another wheat, Hop Hog, Rust, Razorback... the second one which I didn't take a pic of included a second take of the Hop Hog and Razorback, Boris (RIS), JME10 an oaked aged belg strong, Fantapants and raging flem an belg ipa. I was really enjoying life after those two...

I should have taken more pics of what I tasted elsewhere (Elmars, Duckstein, IronBark, Mash Brewery Little Creatures, sail and Anchor) but I was enjoying myself too much


----------



## bconnery

A couple from the latest Micro Beer Club pack

Hawthorn Amber
Really liked this one. Solid malt, some caramel notes. Balanced bitterness. A very good beer for mine. 

Buckely's nuPtIaLz
At least it wasn't infected this time.


----------



## schooey

Muggus said:


> They have this on tap at a local pub up here in Newcastle.
> Boy was I stoked! It actually somehow seemed fresher off tap...more resinous hops and bitterness.
> Could drink a whole keg of the stuff...god knows I tried!



Umm... which one, Muggus?


----------



## Muggus

schooey said:


> Umm... which one, Muggus?


Mary Ellen bar in Merewether. 
Quite a good tap selection other than too...LCPA and BA, White Rabbit dark, Schofferhofer hefeweizen, Hoegaarden...


----------



## Shed101

Today's haul ... not bad for a small town bottle shop. $60 the lot.


----------



## Screwtop

Shed101 said:


> Today's haul ... not bad for a small town bottle shop. $60 the lot.
> 
> View attachment 40101





Which bottlo Shedy ????????????????? Long time since Dan's and 1st Choice have had stock of TTL.

Screwy


----------



## Shed101

Screwtop said:


> Which bottlo Shedy ????????????????? Long time since Dan's and 1st Choice have had stock of TTL.
> 
> Screwy



Well now, that would be telling ... wouldn't it? 

Here's an easy clue. 

If I was a real local i'd have a bumper sticker that says "I won't shop there" (not relating to the actual shop I bought these in, though).


----------



## geoff_tewierik

That's too easy a clue


----------



## ebo

Burleigh Brewing - Black Giraffe - Black Coffee Lager

Good beer for sure. Pours beautifully dark, almost black, with just an off white head. Aroma is roasty/malty and not overly coffee at all. Body is quite full considering its a lager. Smooth drinking. Coffee taste is subtle and very well balanced in with deliciously roasty malt. Not overly coffee bitter in the finish (which worries me about some coffee derived beers). I didn't notice too much hop presence but that's most likely my inexperienced palate.

Overall a top drop.

Cheers

Ebo


----------



## JestersDarts

On Tap at the Wheatsheaf

Steam Exchange Truffles Porter 







Went along with a mate to throw some darts, and to have "this amazing stout with wild turkey bourbon in it" at the wheaty. 

Was pretty dark and I had a few brews beforehand, but I tried to appreciate this one for what it was worth. 
Poured from tap, nice head, which didn't seem to last. As far as I could see at that stage it was black. Choc, sweet aroma. Dry grainy qualities midway. Rich chocolate, with sweet dessert bourbon qualities coming through, ending with the thin bitterness of porter. I think the vanilla was hiding, but was definitely smooth. I would love to have one with a rich winter dessert, would top it off. Didn't love it as much as my mate, who rekoned he could "drink it all night". hmmmm


----------



## Shed101

JestersDarts said:


> On Tap at the Wheatsheaf
> 
> Steam Exchange Truffles Porter
> 
> View attachment 40224
> View attachment 40225
> 
> 
> 
> Went along with a mate to throw some darts, and to have "this amazing stout with wild turkey bourbon in it" at the wheaty.
> 
> Was pretty dark and I had a few brews beforehand, but I tried to appreciate this one for what it was worth.
> Poured from tap, nice head, which didn't seem to last. As far as I could see at that stage it was black. Choc, sweet aroma. Dry grainy qualities midway. Rich chocolate, with sweet dessert bourbon qualities coming through, ending with the thin bitterness of porter. I think the vanilla was hiding, but was definitely smooth. I would love to have one with a rich winter dessert, would top it off. Didn't love it as much as my mate, who rekoned he could "drink it all night". hmmmm



I don't know how this has developed in the last couple of years, but when I visited the brewery, the owner told me that it was aimed for women who visited and didn't really like beer. It's a pretty strong sweet brew I seem to recall.

The brewer had a nickname for it - the leg spreader!

... so, this mate of yours ...


----------



## roddersf

Had a "La Fin du Monde" the other night - first ever - I was blown away! Just so much complexity there, yet not over the top. Definitely go another when I get the chance...

Cheers.


----------



## Fourstar

James Squire - Hop Thief 09

ok, no photos, i think ive already placed photos of this beer. anyway, the reason for the post is i have finally been able to confirm what Jamil said to me when he was down for THE BEER AND BREWER EXPO. Basically all of the US beers we get here are oxidised. Its as simple as that, if it aint less than a few months (at the most) old, its most likly oxidised.

That big deep sweet toffee character you get.... oxidiation. We had a couple of sourthern tier beers together and he confirmed they do not taste like that back home, definitely oxidation. i had an inkling this was the case but i was glad he confirmed it for me. Until today i had only experienced this character in US hop driven beers and was assuming it had soemthign todo with the hops or malt specifically. Today is the first day i have had it in a locally made beer. 

My conclusion at this point is any beers with high hopping rates and a decent portion of specialty malts/crystal will get this rich oxidated quality. 

Personally i love the character, unfortuantly we dont get the US beers as fresh as they should be


----------



## jayse

I would say it may not be so much age but heat and motion that as caused the accellerated oxidation flavours, a few months really is not much but put it in a warm hold of a boat rocking back and forth and then the heat and motion will drastically increase the oxidation.

Also i don't think it is so much hoppy beers but more so (light beers will get the papery etc) but what you are talking about with the hoppy beers it will most likely be (the oxidation of )the melanoidin content in the extra maltiness to back the hops which are giving you the sweet toffee, not really anything to do with the extra hoppiness of the beer but the xtra maltiness of the beer,


----------



## jayse

gee whiz just tried to read that myself, might be time to put the beer down and step back from the keyboard. :icon_vomit:
I am sure it makes sense anyway despite the grammer


----------



## haysie

i pick up oxidisation heaps, on the palate its dusty and stale, finishing its dusty, regardless of hops the staleness is always "first" in my mouth.
Overseas beers let theselves down via transport, BUT, if we had more Stone n Woods, I wouldnt need to brew.


But I would :icon_cheers:


----------



## glennheinzel

Duvel Tripel Hop 9.5%. I shared this a few weeks ago with a neighbour. Duvel Tripel Hop was a limited edition beer made 3 years ago and lists Saaz, Styrian Goldings and Amarillo on the hop bill. There were some remnants of the hop character still present, however the maltiness was definitely shining through. This beer was nice, however it would've been amazing to try when it was only a few months old.


----------



## jayse

haysie said:


> i pick up oxidisation heaps, on the palate its dusty and stale, finishing its dusty, regardless of hops the staleness is always "first" in my mouth.
> Overseas beers let theselves down via transport, BUT, if we had more Stone n Woods, I wouldnt need to brew.
> 
> 
> But I would :icon_cheers:



Yeap that is very common which is more oxidize alcohols rather then the sweet sherry toffee of the melanoidins, getting that in some punk IPA I got from dan murphys, unlike the sweet sherry toffee oxidation that type is never really a nice thing. the melanoidin oxidization of sweet sherry toffee can be quite ok and add to beer, the stale dusty wet cardboard is not too nice ussually.


----------



## outbreak

White Rabbit - White Ale

No photos sorry..... 

Their dark ale is amazing.... I don't really know what to think about the White Ale, is it meant for lager drinkers? I haven't got a developed palette, but where is the flavour?


----------



## bum

Eugene City Brewery (but Rogue, really) Triple Jump Ale. Nice copper colour, fast fading head. Hops are actually a touch too far forward for me(!!!). Well, maybe there just isn't enough malt going on. Some lovely citrus and grassiness but perhaps the simcoe was slightly over done for me. There's a nice spicy/light warm alc thing going on at the end which does make one want some more regardless of there being a slightly shitful aftertaste (somewhat rough linger).


----------



## bum

(Too late for an edit)

For the second glass I accidentally roused pretty much all of the yeast - this glass is a lot smoother. I'll definitely be rolling this beer when I get it again.


----------



## joshuahardie

outbreak said:


> White Rabbit - White Ale
> 
> No photos sorry.....
> 
> Their dark ale is amazing.... I don't really know what to think about the White Ale, is it meant for lager drinkers? I haven't got a developed palette, but where is the flavour?




Heres one for you. Have to say I disagree with your review, I found the White ale to be amazing. Reminded me of the Unibroue - Blanche De Chambly. I loved everything about it, especially the hint of honey at the end. Ill be buying it again for sure, it is a shame you didn't get one as nice. Maybe next time.


----------



## bconnery

joshuahardie said:


> Heres one for you. Have to say I disagree with your review, I found the White ale to be amazing. Reminded me of the Unibroue - Blanche De Chambly. I loved everything about it, especially the hint of honey at the end. Ill be buying it again for sure, it is a shame you didn't get one as nice. Maybe next time.


That's exactly my feeling about this beer. 
On tap and in bottle I found it a very nice wit type beer with a hint of something different. 

Goes great with fresh fish and chips!


----------



## Will88

I've had both amazing and bland bottles of the white ale. More bland than amazing unfortunately but when you get a good one this is an impressive drop.


----------



## donburke

Can anyone help me find a Kolsch in sydney ? I only ever had one at the Lagoon restaurant in Wollongong, 

I've tried camperdown cellars, dan murphys

thanks


----------



## joshuahardie

Have you tried 4Pines in manly?

Not sure who they distribute to, but it would be your best bet

Maybe the Australian hotel in the rocks stock them?


----------



## outbreak

joshuahardie said:


> Heres one for you. Have to say I disagree with your review, I found the White ale to be amazing. Reminded me of the Unibroue - Blanche De Chambly. I loved everything about it, especially the hint of honey at the end. Ill be buying it again for sure, it is a shame you didn't get one as nice. Maybe next time.




I will have to give it another go! I have read some other reviews that said it was a great drop. I will have to try it again and see. I didn't get any honey hopefully I will next time!


----------



## Fourstar

joshuahardie said:


> Heres one for you. Have to say I disagree with your review, I found the White ale to be amazing. Reminded me of the Unibroue - Blanche De Chambly. I loved everything about it, especially the hint of honey at the end. Ill be buying it again for sure, it is a shame you didn't get one as nice. Maybe next time.





bconnery said:


> That's exactly my feeling about this beer.
> On tap and in bottle I found it a very nice wit type beer with a hint of something different.
> Goes great with fresh fish and chips!



Hmm looks like i have to try it again as well, i hard it early on at the good food and wine show in Melbourne on tap and it was really insipid. it may have been the serving temp or the recipe has been adjusted since then but at that point it tasted like alot of nothing. 

I'll pick up a bottle the next time im buying some commercial beer!


----------



## Muggus

donburke said:


> Can anyone help me find a Kolsch in sydney ? I only ever had one at the Lagoon restaurant in Wollongong,
> 
> I've tried camperdown cellars, dan murphys
> 
> thanks


As far as Kolsch goes, and this is one of many problems/issues with the style, is they are quite delicate, light sort of beer, and thusly doesn't travel too well. If you were after an authentic German example, you'd wanna make sure it's really fresh. 
Otherwise there are a few Aussie breweries brewing their own, and they can be hit and miss...even moreso than the German ones. 
I'm yet to be blown away by a commercial example of this style, yet the couple of homebrewed versions i've tried have been quite good, which really seems to accentuate the point that freshness, and quality ingredients, are important to this style.
JoshuaHardie mentioned 4 Pines from Manly, which is probably one of the better Aussie ones i've come across...worth a try.


----------



## Shed101

Muggus said:


> As far as Kolsch goes, and this is one of many problems/issues with the style, is they are quite delicate, light sort of beer, and thusly doesn't travel too well. If you were after an authentic German example, you'd wanna make sure it's really fresh.
> Otherwise there are a few Aussie breweries brewing their own, and they can be hit and miss...even moreso than the German ones.
> I'm yet to be blown away by a commercial example of this style, yet the couple of homebrewed versions i've tried have been quite good, which really seems to accentuate the point that freshness, and quality ingredients, are important to this style.
> JoshuaHardie mentioned 4 Pines from Manly, which is probably one of the better Aussie ones i've come across...worth a try.



Sunner Kolsch has been on tap in the Local Taphouse in St Kilda before I think so may be a chance of getting in Darlo, more likely you'll find it in bottles there, too - but at pub prices of course. 

...and International Beers in Perth import it in bottles.

Mal Secourable brews a nice Kolsch-style beer at Colonial Brewery in WA, but probably only available at cellar door


----------



## barls

had a really different one today out of the fermentor. it was the F.A.B from paddys. i couldnt pick the flavour hop but it was bloody drinkable. ill be back down there for a schooner when it goes on tap.
sorry no time for taking pics today.


----------



## thanme

Fourstar said:


> James Squire - Hop Thief 09
> 
> ok, no photos, i think ive already placed photos of this beer. anyway, the reason for the post is i have finally been able to confirm what Jamil said to me when he was down for THE BEER AND BREWER EXPO. Basically all of the US beers we get here are oxidised. Its as simple as that, if it aint less than a few months (at the most) old, its most likly oxidised.
> 
> That big deep sweet toffee character you get.... oxidiation. We had a couple of sourthern tier beers together and he confirmed they do not taste like that back home, definitely oxidation. i had an inkling this was the case but i was glad he confirmed it for me. Until today i had only experienced this character in US hop driven beers and was assuming it had soemthign todo with the hops or malt specifically. Today is the first day i have had it in a locally made beer.
> 
> My conclusion at this point is any beers with high hopping rates and a decent portion of specialty malts/crystal will get this rich oxidated quality.
> 
> Personally i love the character, unfortuantly we dont get the US beers as fresh as they should be



This is a bit late, but I missed this post...
If oxidised beers give a deep toffee character, what's the metallicy type taste you get from time to time? I seem to pick that up really easily and just assumed it was oxidisation. Well done for keeping a bottle of Hop Thief for that long btw  I really really liked the 09.


Also, they sell Sunner Kolsch at Dan Murpheys. At least in WA they do.


----------



## bum

Beer Here Hoptilicus - I sort of didn't want to buy this beer because the label made me think this beer would be an unbalanced heap of shit made by immature morons. 

But then I opened the bottle and out poured this wonderfully malty looking beer. 

But then but then I drank it and it was like chewing on a hop pellet. Seriously. My mouth hurts a little bit. Don't drink this beer if you'd been hoping to try another new beer afterwards as I had been but now won't.


----------



## NickB

Pic from yesterday of a beer that Batz brought around on his weekend visit:




(Apologies for the average pic quality!) 

Never even heard of it, but not a bad drop at all. Never been a huge belgian fan, but this is dangerously drinkable 

Cheers


----------



## RobW

NickB said:


> Pic from yesterday of a beer that Batz brought around on his weekend visit:
> 
> 
> View attachment 40367
> 
> (Apologies for the average pic quality!)
> 
> Never even heard of it, but not a bad drop at all. Never been a huge belgian fan, but this is dangerously drinkable
> 
> Cheers



Have to agree. I had one of these earlier in the year and it was very drinkable.


----------



## eamonnfoley

Adding to the conversation regarding oxidation - it gets worse in Perth. Most bottled beers from over east are oxidised. Am currently struggling to drink my way through a six pack of Mildura brewery beers. I've had a good bottle in the past, this this pack is really bad.

I rarely bother shelling out for US & belgian beers here. More often than not they are buggered and not worth the expensive gamble.

Just got back from Northern California and Oregon. Most supermarkets and liquor outlets refrigerate all their beer (its treated like milk) and it appears a lot of the trucks are refrigerated also. Its not uncommon to see a pallet of beer sitting out in the Perth summer sun!

End of rant!


----------



## donburke

joshuahardie said:


> Have you tried 4Pines in manly?
> Not sure who they distribute to, but it would be your best bet
> Maybe the Australian hotel in the rocks stock them?



i'll put them both on places i need to visit



Muggus said:


> As far as Kolsch goes, and this is one of many problems/issues with the style, is they are quite delicate, light sort of beer, and thusly doesn't travel too well. If you were after an authentic German example, you'd wanna make sure it's really fresh.
> Otherwise there are a few Aussie breweries brewing their own, and they can be hit and miss...even moreso than the German ones.
> I'm yet to be blown away by a commercial example of this style, yet the couple of homebrewed versions i've tried have been quite good, which really seems to accentuate the point that freshness, and quality ingredients, are important to this style.
> JoshuaHardie mentioned 4 Pines from Manly, which is probably one of the better Aussie ones i've come across...worth a try.



i guess i'll have to wait until i brew mine


----------



## bum

foles said:


> Adding to the conversation regarding oxidation - it gets worse in Perth. Most bottled beers from over east are oxidised. Am currently struggling to drink my way through a six pack of Mildura brewery beers. I've had a good bottle in the past, this this pack is really bad.
> 
> I rarely bother shelling out for US & belgian beers here. More often than not they are buggered and not worth the expensive gamble.
> 
> Just got back from Northern California and Oregon. Most supermarkets and liquor outlets refrigerate all their beer (its treated like milk) and it appears a lot of the trucks are refrigerated also. Its not uncommon to see a pallet of beer sitting out in the Perth summer sun!
> 
> End of rant!



LCPA is the same here in the east, IMO. It is pretty ratshit.

Imports are just as big a gamble here in chilly Melbs.

I also was sorta recently in California and wept tears of joy at how beer is treated in supermarkets. Did you happen to have a look in a Wholefoods, by any chance?


----------



## donburke

Shed101 said:


> Sunner Kolsch has been on tap in the Local Taphouse in St Kilda before I think so may be a chance of getting in Darlo, more likely you'll find it in bottles there, too - but at pub prices of course.
> 
> ...and International Beers in Perth import it in bottles.
> 
> Mal Secourable brews a nice Kolsch-style beer at Colonial Brewery in WA, but probably only available at cellar door



long trip from sydney to perth for a beer ... get the wife to agree to that ...

i have remembered it was a reissdorf kolsch i had in wollongong so someone must be bringing the beer into the country, i'll keep looking


----------



## Shed101

donburke said:


> long trip from sydney to perth for a beer ... get the wife to agree to that ...



Weirdly enough I did ... though it was from Melbourne, via NT :lol:


----------



## donburke

Shed101 said:


> Weirdly enough I did ... though it was from Melbourne, via NT :lol:



please tell me how


----------



## eamonnfoley

bum said:


> LCPA is the same here in the east, IMO. It is pretty ratshit.
> 
> Imports are just as big a gamble here in chilly Melbs.
> 
> I also was sorta recently in California and wept tears of joy at how beer is treated in supermarkets. Did you happen to have a look in a Wholefoods, by any chance?



Nah - mainly supermarkets and convenience stores. Things got even better in Oregon, where there is no sales tax. Still weeping tears of joy over the 12-6pm happy hours every day and all day sunday. Still have fond memories of a $3 pint + $5 meal session at Bridgeport brewing


----------



## Shed101

donburke said:


> please tell me how



A long story indeed, but when I offered to buy her a drink for the first time (in Wales), she scanned the bar and said "anything but that shit!" and pointed at the XXXX. I knew I was onto a winner.


----------



## mje1980

Courage directors bitter :

Not bad, a good ale. Tastes very similar to another i've tried, im thinking adnams?. Anyway, nice beer, and would drink again, just didn't stand out to me. 


LC Single batch brown ale:

Wow, pretty good, lots of hops in it, but some nice malty flavours in there too. Much rather this than the above. Wish i got a few more of them haha.


----------



## white.grant

mje1980 said:


> Courage directors bitter :
> 
> Not bad, a good ale. Tastes very similar to another i've tried, im thinking adnams?. Anyway, nice beer, and would drink again, just didn't stand out to me.
> 
> 
> LC Single batch brown ale:
> 
> Wow, pretty good, lots of hops in it, but some nice malty flavours in there too. Much rather this than the above. Wish i got a few more of them haha.



Where did you find the brown ale?

cheers

grant


----------



## mje1980

Dan murphy's at shellharbour. They also had the cascade first harvest ale. They have a very good selection of ales, and heaps of the aussie craftbrewed beers. 

Worth a trip grant, just remember your credit card hehehe


----------



## bum

So. Tonight I'm drinking yet another Beer Here beer with yet another ludicrously immature and amateurish label design. This time it is a Hop Fix RUG IPA (no idea what RUG is supposed to stand for). Is the beer as disappointing as their Hoptilicus? Low but nice fruity hop aroma, a little floral hops underneath. It tastes pretty perfumy to be honest. Flabby bitterness. Kinda metallic. If the other beer was metallic too I'd be putting it down to beer miles but I can't say that it was. I think I'll go with my original instinct and stay away from this brewery from now on.






Baird Beer Teikoku IPA (seen modelled here by the beautiful Miss Biscuit) - With Hatichino Nest's Red Rice Ale being my only previous Japanese craftbrew experience I wasn't sure what to expect but I was prepared to have my beer safety zone intruded upon. Turns out this is pretty much a straight up UK IPA but with a slight twist. The aroma is a bit earthy, slightly floral hops, a little malt. The bitterness is slightly rough (bit acceptable). There is what might be a slight astringency (or possibly the rough, firm bitterness interacting with a too heavy carb?) Earthy hop flavour with ever so slight fruitiness underneath (I suspect hops rather than yeast despite it UK leanings). The little twist in this beer is a distinct Germanic breadiness emerging as the beer warms. Seems a little out of place for me but not entirely unpleasant. Long fade with vegetal qualities (but not at all grassy). A decent and somewhat thought provoking beer for me.


----------



## Pollux

No photos, but I had to throw this list up.....


The wife and I went to Camperdown Cellars yesterday and Platinum Liquor today.....Here is our bounty list, most of which is currently either in the kegfridge or the cellar downstairs....

Camperdown Cellars
Malt Shovel Orchad Ale * 2
Sierra Nevada Pale Ale * 6
Barons Lemon Myrtle Witbeir
Brew Dog Trashy Dog
Brew Dog 77 Lager
Westons Premium cider

Platinum Cellars

Unibroue Terrible
Rogues Double Dead Man Ale
Brew Dog Tokyo (oak aged stout)
Brew Dog Bashah (Black Belgian style double IPA)
Mikkeller Nelson Sauvin single hop IPA
Mikkeller Cascade single hop IPA
Mikkeller stateside IPA
Dieu du Ciel Corne du diable (IPA)
The Flying Dog HornDog barleywine
Hitachino Nest Japanese Classic Ale
Organic Etienne Dupont (An organic cider from Normandy) The label is all in French....


----------



## Bribie G

Pirate beer, tastes like fermented cough syrup with just a touch of pseudoepedrine. Three bucks who can complain though as it's the same bang for the buck as two litres of normal Kiwi beer. And how about that Scroggin, hey. Kiwis start scroggin at an early age and keep it up all their lives. Scrog for New Zealand I say

However for the alcohol choice of the unemployed and homeless, for around $A 5 you can't beat 1.25 litres of crisp, clean and actually very drinkable:






Woohoo

Anyway I dragged myself away from the strong stuff and ventured out for an Epic Armageddon IPA at the Malthouse on Courtenay Street - definitely the choice of the Employed and Homed. 

B) 






Kia Ora


----------



## dgilks

I had a Hallertau Porter Noir, hand carried back from NZ after my last trip. It was awesome. It's sort of like a dark Orval as the strong porter is aged in local Pinot Noir barrels and then dosed with Brett Brux. There isn't the fruitiness of the Orval but it was awesome.


----------



## eric8

BribieG said:


> Anyway I dragged myself away from the strong stuff and ventured out for an Epic Armageddon IPA at the Malthouse on Courtenay Street - definitely the choice of the Employed and Homed.
> 
> B)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kia Ora


Bribie are you over there for Beervana? Malthouse is the place to be this weekend. Have you tried the barrel aged IPA? It's fantatstic if you can get some. Say hi to Colin for us
:icon_cheers: 
Eric


----------



## bum

Urgh. Just finished a brown ale from some NZ brewery called 8 Wires. It was pretty repugnant. Smelled a bit like white wine and tasted a bit like red wine and was so astringent my mouth now feels like I've been eating something abrasive. Terrible.


----------



## dgilks

Interesting. I haven't had the Brown Ale but I liked 8Wired's Red Dwarf Amber and have a bottle of the iStout. I've also heard great things about their IPA.



bum said:


> Urgh. Just finished a brown ale from some NZ brewery called 8 Wires. It was pretty repugnant. Smelled a bit like white wine and tasted a bit like red wine and was so astringent my mouth now feels like I've been eating something abrasive. Terrible.


----------



## bum

Might be my fault to a certain extent - I didn't check the BB prior to purchase and it is marked as Nov 10. So not the freshest but I'm not sure how that might make it so astringent.

Will still check out some more of theirs should I get the chance. Let us know what you end up thinking of the stout.


----------



## matr

bum said:


> Urgh. Just finished a brown ale from some NZ brewery called 8 Wires. It was pretty repugnant. Smelled a bit like white wine and tasted a bit like red wine and was so astringent my mouth now feels like I've been eating something abrasive. Terrible.



Dj vu.... You're good with the cut & paste bum.


----------



## bum

If you have a bit of a scroll backwards on both boards you'll see I do usually try to make them pretty different but I have been sprung pretty bad on this one - but in my defence the beer didn't seem to be worth the effort.


----------



## manticle

bum said:


> (seen modelled here by the beautiful Miss Biscuit) -



She is mate. She is. Looks remarkably like one of mine but I'm pretty sure you didn't steal him and he'd be upset if we suggested he was anything less than a boy just because he had bits of his tadger set removed as a young'un.

OT sorry.


----------



## liverpuddles

I'm planning to have a Beer Geek Brunch Weasel next Sunday - any suggestions for a food pairing that would do it justice?


----------



## eric8

bum said:


> Urgh. Just finished a brown ale from some NZ brewery called 8 Wires. It was pretty repugnant. Smelled a bit like white wine and tasted a bit like red wine and was so astringent my mouth now feels like I've been eating something abrasive. Terrible.


I have had 2 bottles of this and both where great, much like the Lil creautres but a bit more hoppy. There have been a few bottles I have bought from stores in Melb online that I have received well over the BB date, I had one on Sat night that the BB was May this year and was very oxidised, ended up pouring half of it down the sink.


----------



## sav

We went to The blue orchid thai last night it was so nice and they had a range of top beers sorry no photos,I started with DON DE DIEU 750ml he said thats the last bottle to be released here so I brought the bottle home next I had Chambly and finished with TrappistesRochefort I think thats it I am pretty average today and the wallet is too but is was worth having a baby sitter for a change and a great meal with the wife.


----------



## bum

eric8 said:


> I have had 2 bottles of this and both where great, much like the Lil creautres but a bit more hoppy.



Funny you should say that - I happened to follow it up with a LC Brown that night and there were absolutely no points of comparison at all. I'm happy to call my bottle a dud and will try again in the future because one of the few improvements that could be made on LC's Brown is to add more hops so I look forward to trying a good one.


----------



## Bribie G

Had an 8 wired Hopwired IPA the other night in Wullington and it was excellent if you like stuff hopped to 3000 IBU, not really to my taste as I'm more of a malt man, but a very well made beer nonetheless.


----------



## outbreak

Had a Colonial Brewing Company tasting paddle this arvo.

Kolsch - Great tasting with lots of subtle flavour
Whitbeer - A bit disapointing, fairly tasteless and bland. (Feral White is a much better beer imo)
Pale Ale - Very drinkable pale ale, with what i can only desribe as very balanced malt and hop tastes.
IPA - A new favorite beer for me! Just great, hoppy on the nose and very biscuity. 
Porter - Also a great beer, the coffee and dark choclate flavours come through well.

I purchased a growler and had to decide between the porter and the IPA and ended up with the IPA.


----------



## bum

Mikkeller Big Worse - Opened with absolutely no pop like its big brother I had a few weeks ago. Much like the Big Worst, this poured very murky - even after a week in the fridge. Flat as a tack. First thing you smell is bitter dark chocolate and dark fruit. Taste is more dark fruit, orange zest, _very_ sweet - if not for the bitterness this would be a Christmas pud. None of the choc found in the aroma. The bitterness upfront, while definitely present, seems entirely muted for a barleywine but the bitterness in the very long fade is really nice. Subtle but firm hop resin flavour coming through. I'm enjoying this one much more than its bigger, cask aged brother but I can't shake the feeling with every taste that I'm drinking unfermented wort. It'll be an absolute cracker once I throw some 1272 on it!


----------



## Acasta

bum said:


> Mikkeller Big Worse...


Hey bum, where do you get your beer? I always see you talking about unheard of brews, to me, in this thread.


----------



## Gulpa

BribieG said:


> Had an 8 wired Hopwired IPA the other night in Wullington and it was excellent if you like stuff hopped to 3000 IBU, not really to my taste as I'm more of a malt man, but a very well made beer nonetheless.



Me too. Although I wasnt that impressed. There are much better IPAs in NZ imho. But is possible that Im coming to the conclusion that I may not like Motueka. Barrel aged Armageddon was much better (although the barrel aging seems to have tamed it a bit).

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## bum

Acasta said:


> Hey bum, where do you get your beer? I always see you talking about unheard of brews, to me, in this thread.



Some I get from Slowbeer and some I get from Purvis*. Both have online stores so if you can't get to them in person give them a Google. Both shops might be a little intimidating if you don't know what the bottles you're looking at are but the staff at both are very helpful so don't be afraid to ask for advice.

*I also get some that I post from Uncle Dan's or 1st Choice - both do occasionally get in the odd cracker.

[EDIT: typedo]


----------



## reviled

Its that time of year again (fathers day / bday / xmas) so have just put in my first beerstore.co.nz order of the year :icon_drool2: Now all I have to do is sit back and dream about the delicous package due in a few days time!!

*Lagunitas Maximus
Stone Ruination IPA* - Beer and glass
*Flying Dog Raging Bitch
Rogue Mocha Porter
Ballast Point Big Eye IPA
Stone 14th Anniversary Emperial IPA
Anchor Porter* 

Will update as I drink em :icon_cheers:


----------



## Muggus

Gulpa said:


> But is possible that Im coming to the conclusion that I may not like Motueka.


I think I have this problem too.
Every beer i've brewed with it, didn't come out nearly as nice as I was thinking. Every beer i've drank brewed with it hasn't been nearly as nice as I was expecting. Not so much the nose, but the flavour and bitterness.


----------



## reviled

Everyone allways harps on about how fruity and citrusy motueka is but personally I find it quite spicy and earthy with hints of citrus, I too am not a great fan of it, but each to their own!


----------



## Fourstar

reviled said:


> Everyone allways harps on about how fruity and citrusy motueka is but personally I find it quite spicy and earthy with hints of citrus, I too am not a great fan of it, but each to their own!



 Blasphemy!

h34r: My favourite NZ hop.

Like glaxy it is one that needs some age. when young its got mild citrus and rough around the collar chinook charcters. kinda spicy, woodsy, citrus but when it mellows it has alot of a saaz charcter. Spicy and peppery.

Single addition FWH in a cream ale or CAP. :chug:


----------



## JestersDarts

I think it's time I start tasting what's out there, and try to pick the flavours, and aspects of the beers I am tasting. I am not very good at describing the flavours that I am picking up, so please bear with me if what I am describing seems extremely amateur that's because it is!!

Without going out of my way to get some craft beers just yet, I'll start with a stubbie of Guinness Extra stout I had at home.

I drank this last night, and made some quick notes afterwards.






Pulled it our of the fridge for about 15 minutes to let warm up slightly, poured with a light tan head that I was hoping to be thicker for a stout, but it tried to hang around to the bottom of the glass (may have been because of the headmaster I drank it from). 






Not quite black, with a deep toffee hue coming through the thinner parts of the glass. 






A slight roasty aroma, no floral hops that I could pick up. 

Fairly thin on the tongue, a medium roasted grain flavour, astringent coffee and somewhat sour mid flavour, which also lends to a dry taste, finishing with a thin bitterness that stays for a moment. It does have a slight aspect that remind me of Guinness draught perhaps this is the roasted barley / faintly sour, combination?

I did enjoy this beer and I would drink it again, but it did seem a bit 'thin' for my liking of stout.


----------



## bum

JestersDarts said:


> I think it's time I start tasting what's out there, and try to pick the flavours, and aspects of the beers I am tasting. I am not very good at describing the flavours that I am picking up, so please bear with me if what I am describing seems extremely amateur that's because it is!!


No one has had a go at me about this yet so I doubt anyone is gonna start on you any time soon. Trying as many beers as I can get my hands on is one of the best things I've done to help me realise what I want to do with my brewing. Very important process you've just started - it is very hard work and going to take dedication on your part...


----------



## JestersDarts

bum said:


> No one has had a go at me about this yet so I doubt anyone is gonna start on you any time soon. Trying as many beers as I can get my hands on is one of the best things I've done to help me realise what I want to do with my brewing. Very important process you've just started - it is very hard work and going to take dedication on your part...



I want to keep making an effort to go out of my way to hunt down different styles, and try to assess each one for what theyre worth, not just go 
gulp.... shit, cos I wasnt expecting that..
gulp... ok i guess
gulp... bewdy.. I think...
(which is what I have done years ago with craft beers but refuse to do now) 

Now it frustrates me when my mates do that, 
anyway i wont get off topic in this thread. 
Going to Dans tonight to pick up a selection.

JD


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

+1 to that bum. The best thing I did for my own brewing is to get selections of different craft beers from Dan's, especially the ones that mention varieties of malts or hops (at least hint heavily to the discerning (and google-savvy) drinker). And Dan's sticking them in the fridge has been fantastic, as I can leisurely walk around the fridge and know I can drink it when I get home.

As a result, I now have a freezer full of half used hop bags of a dozen varieties and I'm producing far more varied, subtle and not subtle and complex beers. It's getting to the point where SWMBO is saying to me "do you have any more of [insert beer] of your home brew, it's gorgeous", rather than "your stupid hobby has made my floor sticky again".

As to the topic:

Knappstein (nice to taste a commercial beer using Nelson Sauvin hops - one of my current favourite varieties.
Pepperjack Ale - an expensive habit though
WR White Ale - the good bottles are fantastic, though there are a couple of average ones every now and then (but still pretty drinkable)

The other thing that all these different varieties have done for me is to make me into a real hop head - yum yum yum! :icon_drool2:


Goomba


----------



## Bizier

Sipping some ol' trusty Coopers Stout, just making the most of what is left of the cold.


----------



## bum

Had a pint of Hargreave Hill's Stout at Mrs Parma's last night. Looked the goods, smelled really fantastic but was served much too cold so I can't make a proper assessment on flavour. I normally would have just bought a pint of something else to drink while that warmed but we were only in for the one. Quite tasty nonetheless but there was a metallic quality to it at that temp but I'm sure it would have moved to the back had it not been served at like 2C or whatever it was. Really hope I can try it again at a temp that doesn't hurt my teeth soon.


----------



## dgilks

I'm drinking some Southern Tier Cuvee 2 Oak Aged Ale at the moment. Wow is all I can say. There's chocolate, there's oak, vanilla, malt, port, alcohol and more. It's just a beautifully crafted 11% ale. It's also pairing amazingly well with a birthday dinner of Galloway Steak with Foie, Cocoa Sauce and Vanilla Green Beans.


----------



## Bizier

Saw this at Camperdown Cellars, Camperdown. I had never heard of it, so it was a pleasant surprise.

I am really enjoying this. Noble hops on the nose, plus some interesting, almost musty, but pleasant aromas. Some marmalade notes.
Taste is amazingly not as sweet as I had anticipated, kind of woody and tobaccoey like a nice cigar savoury. There is a very mild grain sweetness to back it up. I guess this is a schwartzbier. I would love a keg of this.


----------



## Shed101

St Peter's Honey Porter






I've been unimpressed with beers claiming to have honey in them since Young's Waggledance in the '90s.

Mainly because I love honey, and the beers are always a let down.

This is a revelation, however.

Pours a rich reddish brown, settles to almost flat, a southern beer through and through.

It has a bouquet like ... well, a bouquet. It actually smells like pollen. Beautiful.

So much so that the first sip is shockingly bitter, almost sour. Not because it is particularly bitter, but I was all set up to taste mead.

On the second sip a rounded malty honey flavour jostles for position, edging into the palate and making me regret i've only got one of these bottles to hand :chug:


----------



## Bizier

Interesting. This is different to my expectation of a heavy resinous beer. This is quite light and refreshing, and almost bubblegumish (although perhaps mixed with pine shavings). I would actually drink this again, which again defies my original expectation of a 'one off novelty beer'.


----------



## beers

Mikkeller Single Hop Nugget IPA. Slightly oxidised with an unexciting aroma. Quite dull actually 

Nice photos there Bizier


----------



## Bizier

Cheers beers! Pity about the Mikkeller mate.


----------



## Bizier

NickB said:


> Pic from yesterday of a beer that Batz brought around on his weekend visit:
> 
> 
> View attachment 40367
> 
> (Apologies for the average pic quality!)
> 
> Never even heard of it, but not a bad drop at all. Never been a huge belgian fan, but this is dangerously drinkable
> 
> Cheers


 

I have seen these around and have been meaning to pick one up. Looking at the colour of that makes me definitely want to pick one up.


----------



## dgilks

I finished up with a Cantillon Fou' Foune last night. Holy crap! That beer is one sour mother of a beer. I got heaps of funky goodness but the acetic sourness was almost too much for me and I normally love Cantillon lambic.


----------



## bum

Apologies for horrible reviews but dude is maggot.

Sometime before my so-called freinds convinced me to have two drinks that had 11 shots total I had the following beers:

Hargreaves Hill ESB (tap) - to be honest it wasn't entirely like other ESBs I'd had before but was very tasty and will certainly have many more given the opportunity.

2 Brothers Growler - So this venue only had 2 beers on tap, the above ESB (which I ordered without reservation) and this. I didn't know anything about this beer but was told it was a "dark lager" so ordered it. Prior to it arriving I look at the venue's ludicrous menu and saw it proclaimed as a "dark ale". Is it either? No. It is some stouty looking thing that tastes like wizzfizz.

Rodenbach Grand Cru - Holy shit. I don't even know how to talk about this beer. Amazing but so far beyond most of my beery experiences that I can't even put into words what I liked about it. 

Amongst others, I also had a cocktail called a "Zombie". Pretty aptly named. 5 types of rum, absinthe, and a bunch of shit that doesn't even matter because there are 5 types of rum and absinthe.


----------



## kelbygreen

> 5 types of rum, absinthe, and a bunch of shit that doesn't even matter because there are 5 types of rum and absinthe.



haha funny shit i drank half bottle of mums absinthe one night was ok coz she drank the rest think it was like 10 year old


----------



## sinkas

Shed101 said:


> St Peter's Honey Porter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been unimpressed with beers claiming to have honey in them since Young's Waggledance in the '90s.
> 
> Mainly because I love honey, and the beers are always a let down.
> 
> This is a revelation, however.
> 
> Pours a rich reddish brown, settles to almost flat, a southern beer through and through.
> 
> It has a bouquet like ... well, a bouquet. It actually smells like pollen. Beautiful.
> 
> So much so that the first sip is shockingly bitter, almost sour. Not because it is particularly bitter, but I was all set up to taste mead.
> 
> On the second sip a rounded malty honey flavour jostles for position, edging into the palate and making me regret i've only got one of these bottles to hand :chug:





I dont mean to be rude, but I am pretty sure, (but too lazy to chekc) but I think this beer uses honey essence, ie no real honey, and when I had the misfortune of tasting it due to it was the most revolting non-noey flavour I have ever tasted in a honey beer, more tasting or rotten grain than anything else and smelt like it too

I note ratebeer gives it a wide berth too


----------



## MattC

Some samples I picked up today from First Choice and Dan Murphy's

Cant wait for beer tasting day


----------



## Gulpa

MattC said:


> Some samples I picked up today from First Choice and Dan Murphy's
> 
> Cant wait for beer tasting day


1845 is one of my fav's. Hope you got a good bottle as when you do its divine. Wish I could make this beer.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## MattC

Have u tried to brew it?

Just a couple of links I found

http://www.tastybrew.com/forum/thread/74546

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f12/fullers-1845-clone-54023/

Cheers


----------



## dgilks

Tonight I had a bottle of Sierra Nevada Bigfoot 2010 and then De Struisse-Mikkeller Elliot Brew. The Bigfoot is a big, hoppy American Barleywine which is more hop forward and less malty than some other American Barleywines. The resinous hops and mild, chocolatey malt are great. The Elliot Brew was really cool. Half way between a DIPA and a Barleywine there is lots of forward citrus hop character and an interesting toffee malt character that is sweet on the palate but which finished nice and dry.


----------



## Tony

I reached into the beer vault for a lucky dip for fathers day, and treated myself to something nice while spending some time out the backyard with the kids.

What a beer hey. Ive had it before but beers like this are always enjoyable time and time again!


----------



## winkle

Good stuff that Tony.

Cracked another Flying Dog.


Good solid Tripel, not as good as the Gonzo though!

Edit: f's g's whats the difference anyway?


----------



## WSC

sinkas said:


> I dont mean to be rude, but I am pretty sure, (but too lazy to chekc) but I think this beer uses honey essence, ie no real honey, and when I had the misfortune of tasting it due to it was the most revolting non-noey flavour I have ever tasted in a honey beer, more tasting or rotten grain than anything else and smelt like it too
> 
> I note ratebeer gives it a wide berth too



I was thinking that there was something not right about the wierd honey after taste....essence.....why would you bother.


----------



## Shed101

WSC said:


> I was thinking that there was something not right about the wierd honey after taste....essence.....why would you bother.



Yes, I read that it was honey essence too (after i'd drunk it) ... but I stand by my tasting, maybe I was lucky, maybe i've got a freak's palate, but I preferred it to all honey beers i've tried in the past by a long way.

As did the missus, who has a sharper palate than I.

It would be interesting to see what the 'honey flavouring' is.


----------



## WSC

Shed101 said:


> Yes, I read that it was honey essence too (after i'd drunk it) ... but I stand by my tasting, maybe I was lucky, maybe i've got a freak's palate, but I preferred it to all honey beers i've tried in the past by a long way.
> 
> As did the missus, who has a sharper palate than I.
> 
> It would be interesting to see what the 'honey flavouring' is.



This is what makes brewing and tasting so great, you can love a beer I hate......it's all good.


----------



## bum

Today's haul:




Liefmans Goudenband, 3 Ravens Rye Roggen, Brew Boys seeing Double, Second Tier Cuvee 2, some unpronounceable barley wine from Nogne O, Nogne O #500, Nogne O #100, Baird Beer Temple Garden Yuzu Ale, 2 Metres Tall Huon Brown Ale, Renaissance American Pale Ale, Renaissance Chocolate Oatmeal Stout.


----------



## aspro

Here a selection of beers a brought home from a trip to the states early this year.
We visited the Sierra Nevada brewery in Chico,the beer and food was awesome.
Unfortunately I drank them all.My favorite was the summerfest but all were tasty.


Cheers Aspro.


----------



## bum

3 Ravens Rye - So this in my first Roggenbier. Do they all taste infected or is this as shit as I think it is? Shame, I do like this brewery.


----------



## Will88

Mikkeller 1000 IBU

I was expecting to be smacked in the face by the bitterness but was surprised at how well balanced this beer is. It is very bitter as you'd expect but no more than most imperial or double IPAs. I found it pretty difficult to taste much under the bitterness so I don't have much to say as far as tasting notes, although there was a hint of caramel flavours from the malt. Definitely worth trying though and I'd drink it again if it wasn't so expensive.


----------



## bum

Nogne O #500 - all I know about this beer is that it is their 500th batch and the label says 5 malts, 100 IBU, 5 hops and 10% (they're numerologists of some description I guess) and I think I remember hearing it was dry hopped with Nelson Sauvin? This looks a lot like a deep ruby barleywine. It smells like a sticky-sweet barley wine with a touch of citrus zest (more orange than grapefruit but not quite - tangelo or something?). It tastes...resinous. Very and resinous and very highly bittered - it feels a bit like my tongue is covered in little cuts. Don't get me wrong - the beer is very nice, it is just _very_ assertive (and I don't know if anyone has noticed but I do like to think I like more aggressive beers than some). This is pretty much a hugely bittered barleywine - not sure what the IPA business is all about. The 10% is very prominent too which I find slightly odd considering how much there is going on around in this beer to balance it.


----------



## dcx3

bum said:


> Today's haul:
> 
> View attachment 40908
> 
> 
> Liefmans Goudenband, 3 Ravens Rye Roggen, Brew Boys seeing Double, Second Tier Cuvee 2, some unpronounceable barley wine from Nogne O, Nogne O #500, Nogne O #100, Baird Beer Temple Garden Yuzu Ale, 2 Metres Tall Huon Brown Ale, Renaissance American Pale Ale, Renaissance Chocolate Oatmeal Stout.



Bum what did you think of the brew boys seeing double?


----------



## bum

Only had the two mentioned above thus far. I'll let you know once I crack it.

Also - "Second Tier" - wtf is that guy smoking?


----------



## bluebetty

Just received the following as a trade with a guy in Denmark

Cantillon Blbr Lambik
Cantillon 50N-4E
Chimay Dore
Mikkeller Special Series Cherry Alive
Beer Here Dark Hops
Berliner Kindl Weisse 
Beer Here Kriekselikroxen
Bgedal Nr. 0100 
Xbeeriment Den Sure Trkanon 
lfabrikken Porter 
De Molen Pek & Veren (Tar & Feathers) 
Hoppin Frog Bodacious Black & Tan 
Amager Hr. Frederiksen


----------



## Tony

bum said:


> 3 Ravens Rye - So this in my first Roggenbier. Do they all taste infected or is this as shit as I think it is? Shame, I do like this brewery.



It should be like a dunkelweisen made with a %age of rye, making it spicy and a bit oily thick. Infected is wrong!




Will88 said:


> Mikkeller 1000 IBU
> 
> I was expecting to be smacked in the face by the bitterness but was surprised at how well balanced this beer is. It is very bitter as you'd expect but no more than most imperial or double IPAs. I found it pretty difficult to taste much under the bitterness so I don't have much to say as far as tasting notes, although there was a hint of caramel flavours from the malt. Definitely worth trying though and I'd drink it again if it wasn't so expensive.



I think only aroun 90 IBU of bitterness can be disolved into solution in a beer. You coukd add 3 tonnes of hops to a 23 liter batch for a technical 1 million IBU beer and its still going to be about 90!
After making a few big IBU beers with massive amounts of hops, i think there is a limit to the hop flavour and aroma compounds that can be disolved into solution too and the amounts will depend on the brewery and techniques used.

A bit like salt in water..... there is a point of saturation for everything!


----------



## Muggus

bum said:


> View attachment 40954
> 
> (and I don't know if anyone has noticed but I do like to think I like more aggressive beers than some).


Oh HTFU up Bum and just enjoy the goddamn beer!


----------



## bum

Tony said:


> It should be like a dunkelweisen made with a %age of rye, making it spicy and a bit oily thick. Infected is wrong!


I was getting a nice peppery spiciness in the fade which I was too annoyed to point out at the time so I'm guessing that is ticking a roggen box but up front all I got was a flavour I've never come across sitting somewhere between soap and glue. A really disappointing experience for mine.


----------



## Muggus

Tony said:


> I think only aroun 90 IBU of bitterness can be disolved into solution in a beer. You coukd add 3 tonnes of hops to a 23 liter batch for a technical 1 million IBU beer and its still going to be about 90!
> After making a few big IBU beers with massive amounts of hops, i think there is a limit to the hop flavour and aroma compounds that can be disolved into solution too and the amounts will depend on the brewery and techniques used.
> 
> A bit like salt in water..... there is a point of saturation for everything!


I was gonna say...

The number of times MHB gets up me about there's a limit of theoretical IBU's my beers have...


----------



## bum

Tony said:


> I think only aroun 90 IBU of bitterness can be disolved into solution in a beer.



I agree with your greater point (which I've removed) but I thought the 90IBU maximum figure usually presented was our perception threshold? And actual possible IBU was a fair bit higher than this? I agree that in solution there can only be 'x' IBU.

I wonder if my "163IBU" Pliny tribute in the fermenter comes close to this figure?


----------



## bum

Baird Beer Temple Garden Yuzu Ale - Very interesting beer (although I do suspect this bottle may have seen better days). Not much going on in the aroma apart from some very nice malt notes (much thicker smelling than the colour suggests) and some very light fruitiness (but not citrus so I'm leaning towards an English yeast?). The flavour is very much reminiscent of yuzu - well, reminiscent of yuzu flavour as I've only ever had it in frozen yoghurt, never fresh. The bittering is quite strange, it is very forward but not entirely like any bitterness I've experienced in a beer - very much like actually biting citrus skin but there's no astringency so I'm guessing this doesn't come from the fruit itself (or is that only a problem if in the boil?). I really wish the fruitness here (bright, tart yet slightly spicy) was hop derived because I would put it in everything.

[EDIT: Actually, I've just returned to this beer after having to do SWMBO's bidding and there is a bit of zestiness in the aroma, might have been a little unfair above.]


----------



## bum

dcx3 said:


> Bum what did you think of the brew boys seeing double?








Brew Boys Seeing Double - To be honest I had no idea what this was when I bought it. I've looked at it in Slowbeer the last few times I've been there and considered it but ultimately didn't get because I didn't know if it was a style I liked (doesn't really say on the bottle, though there are hints I guess [EDIT: Or, if I had looked the little writing printed in a circle around the label, it does actually say what it is but, I mean come on!, how am I supposed to read that from all the way up on the top shelf?!]). This time I just bought it after having gotten Brew Boy's Ace Of Spades last time and enjoyed it. Looked up their webpage when I got it home and it turns out it is a Wee Heavy. I've only ever had one Wee Heavy before and frankly I wasn't impressed with it - True South's Wee Jimmy, it was definitely a palatable beer but it seemed very safe to me. This one? Oh man! Extremely full on by comparison. The aroma is quite smokey (but not up to Schlenkerla levels), sweet malt and sherberty (sorry, I have no better word for this). The smoke flavour is not as prominent as the aroma suggest, instead, the peat is throwing very forward scotch type flavours (yes I know smoke can be a scotch flavour but I just mean more of a general "scotchiness"). There seems to be a lot going on under this scotch flavour but I can't isolate it any more finely than a complex malt character (I'm a complete n00b to the style so I've got no real frame of reference). There is a real mouth numbing quality to the warm alc in this one and it is much more pleasant than that might sound to some. No real hop character to speak of but I understand this is in style(?).

This is a really nice beer and has me jamming a Wee Heavy into the to brew list somewhere. I don't suppose anyone has come across a recipe for something akin to this one?

[EDIT: Oops, wrong pic. I hope none of you guys saw my penis!]


----------



## bum

Liefmans Goudenband - Aroma is very much akin to a sharper but less sweet smelling Lindemanns fruit lambic. Getting slightly worried at this point as I bought it on recommendation from a retailer after asking for something similar to Rodenbach Grand Cru. In terms of flavour it is most definitely in the same style as the Rodenbach but not the same league, IMO. This is noticeably rougher around the edges and not quite as sour/tart. It is nice but I suspect I might be enjoying it more had I not had the Rodenbach so recently.

[EDIT: Oh man! I just realised the cat totally photobombed me. Bitch!]


----------



## white.grant

[EDIT: Oh man! I just realised the cat totally photobombed me. Bitch!]


I look forward to the spotting your cat now. Reminds me of one that tolerated me when I was a younger.

cheers

grant


----------



## dgilks

I hate you. Also, I want to know your Danish friend as that is amazing.



bluebetty said:


> Just received the following as a trade with a guy in Denmark
> 
> Cantillon Blbr Lambik
> Cantillon 50N-4E
> Chimay Dore
> Mikkeller Special Series Cherry Alive
> Beer Here Dark Hops
> Berliner Kindl Weisse
> Beer Here Kriekselikroxen
> Bgedal Nr. 0100
> Xbeeriment Den Sure Trkanon
> lfabrikken Porter
> De Molen Pek & Veren (Tar & Feathers)
> Hoppin Frog Bodacious Black & Tan
> Amager Hr. Frederiksen


----------



## bum

dgilks said:


> I want to know your Danish friend as that is amazing.


I want to know what he got in exchange and if anyone here thinks it is a fair swap...


----------



## fasty73

Re we beer drinkers or wine tasters?? LOL


----------



## np1962

bum said:


> Brew Boys Seeing Double - To be honest I had no idea what this was when I bought it. I've looked at it in Slowbeer the last few times I've been there and considered it but ultimately didn't get because I didn't know if it was a style I liked (doesn't really say on the bottle, though there are hints I guess [EDIT: Or, if I had looked the little writing printed in a circle around the label, it does actually say what it is but, I mean come on!, how am I supposed to read that from all the way up on the top shelf?!]). This time I just bought it after having gotten Brew Boy's Ace Of Spades last time and enjoyed it. Looked up their webpage when I got it home and it turns out it is a Wee Heavy. I've only ever had one Wee Heavy before and frankly I wasn't impressed with it - True South's Wee Jimmy, it was definitely a palatable beer but it seemed very safe to me. This one? Oh man! Extremely full on by comparison. The aroma is quite smokey (but not up to Schlenkerla levels), sweet malt and sherberty (sorry, I have no better word for this). The smoke flavour is not as prominent as the aroma suggest, instead, the peat is throwing very forward scotch type flavours (yes I know smoke can be a scotch flavour but I just mean more of a general "scotchiness"). There seems to be a lot going on under this scotch flavour but I can't isolate it any more finely than a complex malt character (I'm a complete n00b to the style so I've got no real frame of reference). There is a real mouth numbing quality to the warm alc in this one and it is much more pleasant than that might sound to some. No real hop character to speak of but I understand this is in style(?).
> 
> This is a really nice beer and has me jamming a Wee Heavy into the to brew list somewhere. I don't suppose anyone has come across a recipe for something akin to this one?
> 
> [EDIT: Oops, wrong pic. I hope none of you guys saw my penis!]


A few of us had this on tap at the Wheaty a few weeks back. Reckon I inhaled half a glass before I took a sip. Very nice beer indeed.

Fasty, there really is more to this beer thing than making cheap Tooheys New. Give you 6 months and you will be talking like this. ( it is a good thing)


----------



## reviled

Bum what temp do you serve your beers at? They all seem like they are too cold and hazy??


----------



## bum

With the exception of the Seeing Double above, I pour them all right from the fridge and take the picture immediately then wait until they are at an appropriate temperature to drink. For some reason SWMBO isn't keen on the ideal of keeping the milk at 8C?


----------



## reviled

Fair enough mate, I didnt realise you didnt have a dedicated beer fridge, what is swmbo thinking storing food and milk in a fridge which should be used for beer :lol: 

Ive only recently turned my serving fridge up from 6*c to 10*c, I kept wondering why I was thinking my beers were sh*t at home but awesome whenever I took them to a mates place, obv the beer was warming up to the sweet spot on the drive over, I should have known better really


----------



## JestersDarts

fasty73 said:


> Re we beer drinkers or wine tasters?? LOL



Fasty - I bloody enjoy reading this thread, it has nothing to do with a snobbery you may asociate with wine. Putting a winking smiley at the end doesnt make it any less insufferable, please desist.


----------



## reviled

fasty73 said:


> Re we beer drinkers or wine tasters?? LOL



What a terrible shame your palate isnt educated enough to allow you to enjoy the wonderful flavours that beer can offer  

Youre the one missing out mate!


----------



## dcx3

bum said:


> Brew Boys Seeing Double - To be honest I had no idea what this was when I bought it. I've looked at it in Slowbeer the last few times I've been there and considered it but ultimately didn't get because I didn't know if it was a style I liked (doesn't really say on the bottle, though there are hints I guess [EDIT: Or, if I had looked the little writing printed in a circle around the label, it does actually say what it is but, I mean come on!, how am I supposed to read that from all the way up on the top shelf?!]). This time I just bought it after having gotten Brew Boy's Ace Of Spades last time and enjoyed it. Looked up their webpage when I got it home and it turns out it is a Wee Heavy. I've only ever had one Wee Heavy before and frankly I wasn't impressed with it - True South's Wee Jimmy, it was definitely a palatable beer but it seemed very safe to me. This one? Oh man! Extremely full on by comparison. The aroma is quite smokey (but not up to Schlenkerla levels), sweet malt and sherberty (sorry, I have no better word for this). The smoke flavour is not as prominent as the aroma suggest, instead, the peat is throwing very forward scotch type flavours (yes I know smoke can be a scotch flavour but I just mean more of a general "scotchiness"). There seems to be a lot going on under this scotch flavour but I can't isolate it any more finely than a complex malt character (I'm a complete n00b to the style so I've got no real frame of reference). There is a real mouth numbing quality to the warm alc in this one and it is much more pleasant than that might sound to some. No real hop character to speak of but I understand this is in style(?).
> 
> This is a really nice beer and has me jamming a Wee Heavy into the to brew list somewhere. I don't suppose anyone has come across a recipe for something akin to this one?
> 
> [EDIT: Oops, wrong pic. I hope none of you guys saw my penis!]



Cheers mate, i cant say that i enjoyed it as much as you i found the alc. to "hot" after a couple of taste's i couldnt get alot of the underlying flavour.Im keen to try their other brews and will come back to this one in time mayby next time with a clean palate and not after drinking a few white rabbit white ales.
I also tried a couple of beard and braus and found they were undrinkable due to being overgassed, i was only left with about a quarter of a glass after pouring.Massive disapointment.


----------



## bluebetty

bum said:


> I want to know what he got in exchange and if anyone here thinks it is a fair swap...


I sent him the following in exchange

Brewboys Seeing Double 
Bridge Rd Brewers Megachile Pluto Braggot 
Grand Ridge Supershine 
Holgate Brewhouse Hopinator Double IPA 
Holgate Brewhouse Temptress Chocolate Porter 
Jamieson The Beast IPA 
Moo Brew Imperial Stout 
Otway Estate Barrel Aged Strong Ale 
Red Duck Bengal IPA 
Red Duck Limited Release Loch Ness 
Red Duck Ugly Duckling Braggot 
The Steam Exchange Truffles Porter 

Freight costs are the issue.


----------



## MHB

Spartacus, straight from the conditioning tank, got to try it before its release tomorrow.
If you have the opportunity try this beer, it is I suspect the best beer to come out of Murrays Craft Brewing Company I know that's a big call but I think it's valid.
Makes my life top 5

Thanks Shawn
Mark
View attachment 41037


----------



## bconnery

MHB said:


> Spartacus, straight from the conditioning tank, got to try it before its release tomorrow.
> If you have the opportunity try this beer, it is I suspect the best beer to come out of Murrays Craft Brewing Company I know that's a big call but I think it's valid.
> Makes my life top 5
> 
> Thanks Shawn
> Mark
> View attachment 41037


Let me be amongst the first to say, on behalf of large portions of AHB. 
Bastard!

Shawn and Ian brewing together can only mean continued quality from Murrays and I only wish I could taste this one...


----------



## Tony

bum said:


> I agree with your greater point (which I've removed) but I thought the 90IBU maximum figure usually presented was our perception threshold? And actual possible IBU was a fair bit higher than this?



point acknowledged on larger point but........ on above......... if 90 IBU is percertion threshold..... what does any bitterness over this really matter? If you cant taste it????????

Perhaps it adds a mouthfeel with extra acids ect that can make the beer seem more bitter? not reall sure, just speculating.

I really do think there is a limit to flavour and aroma too......... point of saturation sucks!


----------



## haysie

MHB said:


> Makes my life top 5
> 
> View attachment 41037



How about a critique Mark? Those bottles look interesting.


----------



## MHB

Fark the inexhaustible Tim-Tams I want...
Guys this is a 10% ABV stealth bomber and the state I'm in, I'm lucky to spell my name so maybe tomorrow...

View attachment 41039

Oh my brain hurts...
Mark


----------



## Fourstar

wow, 2L growler of 10% ABV beer. yep, like drinking two bottles of wine. :beerbang:


----------



## hoohaaman

Fourstar said:


> wow, 2L growler of 10% ABV beer. yep, like drinking two bottles of wine. :beerbang:



Especially when smoking darts as well,judging by whats on the desk


----------



## MHB

Had a bit of help with the growler, about half, but managed to slip in 3 Coopers Sparkling over dinner before coming back to the last of the Spartacus - feeling very mellow.
We should all have a motto, something to aspire to mine is "_Everything I like is either - Illegal, Immoral or Fattening"
_Nice when one middy would put you over the limit and the beer slides down like a pair of silk knickers.

Mark


----------



## Muggus

MHB said:


> Had a bit of help with the growler, about half, but managed to slip in 3 Coopers Sparkling over dinner before coming back to the last of the Spartacus - feeling very mellow.
> We should all have a motto, something to aspire to mine is "_Everything I like is either - Illegal, Immoral or Fattening"
> _Nice when one middy would put you over the limit and the beer slides down like a pair of silk knickers.
> 
> Mark


Just when I thought one growler would be enough...this may call for two!


----------



## Fourstar

MHB said:


> Had a bit of help with the growler, about half, but managed to slip in 3 Coopers Sparkling over dinner before coming back to the last of the Spartacus - feeling very mellow.
> We should all have a motto, something to aspire to mine is "_Everything I like is either - Illegal, Immoral or Fattening"
> _Nice when one middy would put you over the limit and the beer slides down like a pair of silk knickers.
> 
> Mark



well i think i might slip past beer deluxe today opn the way to JS brewhouse to watch the footy. a decent pre footy beer me thinks!


----------



## BitterBulldog

A few beers for the Footy tonight!

No home brew left...

DIE ROBBIE FARAH DIE!!


----------



## petesbrew

NOGNE O Lemongrass Ale @ The Pumphouse



On a day like today in Sydney, this was great. Like a slightly maltier version of Hoegaarden.


----------



## Muggus

petesbrew said:


> NOGNE O Lemongrass Ale @ The Pumphouse
> View attachment 41122
> 
> 
> On a day like today in Sydney, this was great. Like a slightly maltier version of Hoegaarden.


Wow! At the Pumphouse you say?
Did realise anywhere, but perhaps the Taphouse, stocked any sort of Nogne O beers. Good stuff!


----------



## argon

Flying Dog Gonzo Imperial Porter... no picture... why? Poured 2 x 200mL bottles into a schooner.. beautiful thick creamy head, dark but not opaque, ruby highlights. Aroma of coffee chocolate and a slight hint of licorice. Placed it on the arm rest of the couch on coaster as I've done a million times before. Sat down then felt it a cool mess as 400mL of high quality beer spills down my back and into my pants. :angry: Couch still "smells like christmas" as the mrs said... very pissed off.

Went down stairs to grab another of the 8 flying dog sample beers i won at BABBs last week... WTF only 1 left... oh that's right. SWMBO gave 4 of them to her Dad when he visited on the weekend... just _"assumed"_ they were just some of my homebrew :angry:

So... only had the Tripel, the Barleywine and some underware full of Imperial Porter <_<


----------



## Muggus

argon said:


> So... only had the Tripel, the Barleywine and some underware full of Imperial Porter <_<


I'm sure your groin appreciated it.


----------



## goomboogo

Argon, You could give the undies a squeeze but I don't know if the 'underwear randall' will catch on. It would add a little something extra - dry hopped with scrotum hair.


----------



## manticle

Did you suck your trousers?

Currently drinking samuel smith's IPA after a Timothy taylor's landlord. Both have a similar character, both delicious, malty and full and both distinctly hoppy (not crazy american hoppy but distinct nonetheless).

No photo cos it looks like beer in a glass and there's not that much left.


----------



## petesbrew

Muggus said:


> Wow! At the Pumphouse you say?
> Did realise anywhere, but perhaps the Taphouse, stocked any sort of Nogne O beers. Good stuff!


I swear Muggus, even at $9.50 for a schmiddy, it's worth a try.


----------



## argon

goomboogo said:


> Argon, You could give the undies a squeeze but I don't know if the 'underwear randall' will catch on. It would add a little something extra - dry hopped with scrotum hair.






manticle said:


> Did you suck your trousers?




You know i did want to... but Imperial Porter with added farts doesn't realy work for my palate... still steaming over that one.

All i wanted to do was have a nice strong complex finishing beer for the night, relax on the couch and watch some TV... but then spent the next 45mins cleaning up :angry:


----------



## Fourstar

Koooooooooiiii!  

A bottle from the first batch at the new brewery. Kooinda Pale Ale, tasting delicious fellas! :beerbang:


----------



## waggastew

BitterBulldog,

What did you make of the LC Oatmeal Stout? Had a one a few weeks back, not bad but I thought a little light on body for a stout? Nice enough and plenty of English hops.

I tried the Moteith's Dopplebock tonight, very nice, alcohol is well hidden, good coffee notes. Worth a try.



BitterBulldog said:


> A few beers for the Footy tonight!
> 
> No home brew left...
> 
> DIE ROBBIE FARAH DIE!!


----------



## drtomc

Had a mate over for the arvo to join in BIABing a trippel with black glutinous rice.

Blew him away with Fin Du Monde (Unibroue). Once he recovered from a 9%abv beer that drinks as easily as, well, something that drinks far too easily to be safe, we shared a bottle of Moinette (by Dupont). At a mere 7.5%abv, it doesn't quite have the intensity of the Fin, but has a very pleasing complexity.

It was fun to watch someone discover the wonder of the Belgian strong ale/trippel styles - huge beer, with a tiny footprint.

T.


----------



## bum

My first Murray's Icon 2IPA - first beer I've ever had from an Australian brewery that claims to be American in style that is pretty much what it says on the tin. Gotta say that this beer would be dripping with caramel over there though - so they missed the mark on that point. But a lovely beer either way.


----------



## Fents

Fourstar said:


> Koooooooooiiii!
> 
> A bottle from the first batch at the new brewery. Kooinda Pale Ale, tasting delicious fellas! :beerbang:



:kooi:


----------



## bum

I've got one in the fridge for tonight. Can't wait to slag it off later - anonymity is pretty rad!


----------



## manticle

Bollocks to that. I know who you are and can tell anyone at will.

I will also tell anyone I can.


----------



## Muggus

Been a while for me




Schneider Hopfen Weiss
A hoppy strong hefeweizen. I like the concept, and I like Schneiders weizens in general, but whilst flavoursome I didn't particularly think this beer was fantastic. Bit unbalanced, if anything.



Sunshine Coast Rye ESB
Great to see Aussie brewers putting rye into different styles. The beer itself is somewhere between an ESB and APA, the rye isn't hugely prominant but certainly makes a difference. Despite that, I really liked this beer; good hop and malt flavours, and texture from rye and specialities.



Burleigh Brewing Black Giraffe
A coffee infused Schwarzbier, and, for me, certainly ticks both boxes...plenty of coffee flavour, and tastes/feels like a schwarz. Good job!



Red Duck Bengal IPA
Tasty IPA that fits somewhere in between the UK and US-style. Plenty of hops and malt, that's all I need to say.



Murrays Spartacus vs Icon 2IPA
My side-by-side comparison on the weekend of the unlaunching of the Spartacus. 2 very different beers, but I really believe, whilst the Icon has more malt complexity, the bigger beer blows it out of the water otherwise. I'm happy to be proven wrong!


----------



## Muggus

And then there was this...


----------



## gap

Muggus said:


> And then there was this...
> View attachment 41476



A picture is worth a thousand words. sadly my bottles and glasses are empty.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## bum

manticle said:


> Bollocks to that. I know who you are and can tell anyone at will.
> 
> I will also tell anyone I can.



Oh shi- Top work, fents!!!

But seriously it's a very nice beer - as it always has been. It's been some time since my last so I wouldn't like to try an A/B comparison but for a first run on a new system (or by any other measure) it is a complete success.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Staying in a hotel tonight and tomorrow for Metallica show.

Been sipping away through these in the room. I am not that great at putting down in words what I taste like many are so I will just comment on them briefly.

Don't mind the glasses. I didn't bring any glasses and it was the wine glasses or little 200ml glasses. :unsure: 

Hoegaarden: First time I've had this beer after reading alot about it. Very easy and pleasing to drinking. Interesting aroma. Spicy/sweet smell and taste. On first tasting I didn't know how to take it. But after drinking a couple of them I really like them! So easy to drink! Very nice and would be perfect to scoff down on a late Summer arvo.






Steinlager: Was sort of interested to try this as a pair of Tooheys New/White Stag/Extra Dry drinkers said they loved it and was delicious. Sort of expecting this to be just like a megaswill Lager with fancy marketting/bottle. Wasn't as bad as expected. Quite nice and refreshing. I usually prefer and APA or the like over a Pilsner or Euro Lager but this was again an easy to drink beer. My beer tasting is still limited so to speak but this beer reminded me of Little Creatures Pilsner and also Pilsner Urquell. A lot less tasty version of PU anyway. I am planning on taking over a 6 pack of PU over to my mates' place and see how they like it. They should really go for it IMO.






Pilsner Urquell: 2nd time I've had this. Had it early on in my brew days and after reading the hype about it I was disappointed. I think the reason I was disappointed was because I hadn't tasted a true Pilsner and I had mainly only tasted hoppy ales. The second time around and I can appreciate it alot more and see why it's so highly regarded. It's funny but reading up about different styles in between tastes and trying my own recipes with Euro hops has opened my eyes and I am a fan of this beer. Like I said above, I am looking forward to taking a 6 pack around to my mates' place as they like Steinlager (and this would be the tastiest beer they had I would bet.)






Baron's Pale Ale: Had to get a Pale Ale as they are my favourite style of beer. Haven't had any beers from Barons until now. From my inexperienced taste there seems like Galaxy in there. This would make sense as it's an Australian brewery. Not really alot to say about this beer. The IBU wouldn't be very high at all from my perception. Would take a LCBA, LCPA, FYPA etc before this one.


----------



## argon

ok crappy iphone pics and in-articulate descriptions coming up.
first of 2 beers had at lunch;

Sunshine Coast Rauchbier

Aroma: sweet tofee and lotsa smoked Bacon, reminds me of maple syrup flavoured bacon from the states... Holy crap I think i'm gonna hate this... This freaking me out :blink: 

Flavour: as per aroma, more bacon, toasted malt, slight sweetness and subtle carbonic bight... Strangely, I'm loving it... Keep coming back for more. Easily most unusual beer drinking experience I've ever had... But very pleasant. I want more. Smokiness definitly not overpowering. As the beer warms up the smoke becomes more prominent.
Low to no hop presence detected, doesn't matter. The hero of the beer is the smoke...

Overall: Wow... Enlightened... Don't know if this is the best example of style, but it's widened my horizons in terms of style... Might be worth a stovetop small batch experiment this one. 

Back to the bar for a rye esb then... If they've got it


----------



## argon

Sunshine Coast Rye ESB

Aroma: sweet malt, caramel, maybe some spice? Some fruity esters perhaps... Yeast or hops?, not sure

Flavour: caramel, some spiciness, never had Re before, don't know if that's what i'm getting... But there's something different there, can't quite articulate it. There is distinctive English bitterness late in the palate. Balance is definitly towards bitterness, low hop flavour. 

Overall: Tastes to me... rye malt under a firm bitterness with low hop flavour. Not sure it's the best beer to be looking for an example of Rye malt... But surely a very good beer. If I could stay here all day... This would would beer of choice.

If I don't knock out a batch of Rye ESB soon, I need to install a mirror at the end of my bed... wake up and have good hard look at myself!!


----------



## Fourstar

bum said:


> Oh shi- Top work, fents!!!
> But seriously it's a very nice beer - as it always has been. It's been some time since my last so I wouldn't like to try an A/B comparison but for a first run on a new system (or by any other measure) it is a complete success.




Eat your words!!! EAT YOUR WORDS!!!

I know why you really liked it. It was batch *Three*. Only because Fents adjusted the mill gap and hit his mash in temp within .02 of a degree. Fents maiden voyage, assisted by a numbskull. :icon_chickcheers:

i kid, i kid. Honestly.. beers on the new system/location are better IMO, even Fents agrees!


----------



## Fents

Fourstar said:


> Eat your words!!! EAT YOUR WORDS!!!
> 
> I know why you really liked it. It was batch *Three*. Only because Fents adjusted the mill gap and hit his mash in temp within .02 of a degree. Fents maiden voyage, assisted by a numbskull. :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> i kid, i kid. Honestly.. beers on the new system/location are better IMO, even Fents agrees!



hahaha, biggup for the help mate, hearing great reports from that batch we brewed.


----------



## Fents

bum said:


> I've got one in the fridge for tonight. Can't wait to slag it off later - anonymity is pretty rad!



much rather someone slag it off from afar than to hear no feedback at all.


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> hahaha, biggup for the help mate, hearing great reports from that batch we brewed.



Anytime bud, i'll just make sure i bring a respirator for the grain milling. You dont get doughballs in your mash at kooinda, they happen in your eyes! :lol: (or any brewery for that matter if youre milling 100+ kilos by hand!)

These guys go through hard yakka to produce said product. Its not as "easy" as we all think!


So its already out to the masses is it? Noiiiiiice!


----------



## MattC

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Baron's Pale Ale: Had to get a Pale Ale as they are my favourite style of beer. Haven't had any beers from Barons until now. From my inexperienced taste there seems like Galaxy in there. This would make sense as it's an Australian brewery. Not really alot to say about this beer. The IBU wouldn't be very high at all from my perception. Would take a LCBA, LCPA, FYPA etc before this one.



Bought a carton of this (Barons Pale Ale) to take camping, now although it didnt impress me much at all, I feel its a dam side better than anything else you can get for that price ($40)

BTW hops are Pacific Hallertau and Nelson Sauvin

Cheers


----------



## bum

Feral Hop Hog American IPA - Hello, Letter I, what are you doing here? Very nice but muted fruity hop aroma. Very dry for an American anything. Very nice grassiness for an Australian brewery. Way too low in bitterness up front but a gorgeous linger. Reminds me of Dogfish Head's less aggressive beers in many ways (particularly that oily mouthfeel). Nice beer but, linger aside, nothing here is saying AIPA to me.


----------



## bum

Flying Dog Horn Dog - Liquorice Cough Syrup.


----------



## O'Henry

Bum, sometimes I wonder if we drink the same beers... I'm assuming Hop Hog was from the bottle?


----------



## bum

Yeah, it was bottled. 

Just had a look at what I wrote above in the harsh light of day and stand by every word of it. I would be happy to alter "oily" to a more appropriate word should anyone who has had a few Dogfish beers have a better suggestion for the quality I'm talking about. I think it was a very nice beer but there is nothing here putting it in the league of aggressive AIPAs that the label suggests this beer is aiming for. Seems like something at the top end of sessionable APAs except it is much too dry for style. Please understand that this does not mean the beer is too dry to drink. I've drunk a lot of US pales and our obsession with drying them out because US spec grains "aren't as sweet as ours" is absolute bollocks.


----------



## jbowers

Just popped by the bottle-o on the way home from uni :lol:


----------



## Shed101

Here's an interesting little haul... 

Don't ask why the random asian beers - they weren't exactly my choice.


----------



## WarmBeer

jbowers said:


> Just popped by the bottle-o on the way home from uni :lol:


Damn, I hate you!

When I was at uni, best I could afford was dodgy 2lt flagons of port, or goon bags.


----------



## jbowers

WarmBeer said:


> Damn, I hate you!
> 
> When I was at uni, best I could afford was dodgy 2lt flagons of port, or goon bags.




Living with your parents rent free - the key to enjoying craft beer as a student.


----------



## sinkas

so J Bowers I assume you are living with said parents in the US?


----------



## jbowers

Nope. Ivanhoe, Victoria.

edit: I'll be kind, got them from Acland St Cellars. The also had a couple of sierra nevada 30th anni beers, but were pretty pricey. The russian river cost an arm and a leg, but I am pretty confident it'll be worth it.


----------



## JestersDarts

Had a White Rabbit Dark Ale last night, thought id practice my tasting ability once more  




Dark amber colour, with a large head. Carbonation throwing a dance party with particles in the glass.



Pleasant resin and caramel nose.
Flavour is nutty, malty, and fruity, with a refreshing sourness. Then the bitterness eases along to take you through to the finish. I really did enjoy this beer sitting in my backyard. Would be good for taking a 6 pack to a BBQ an enjoyable dark beer for summery drinking.


----------



## DUANNE

jbowers said:


> Nope. Ivanhoe, Victoria.
> 
> edit: I'll be kind, got them from Acland St Cellars. The also had a couple of sierra nevada 30th anni beers, but were pretty pricey. The russian river cost an arm and a leg, but I am pretty confident it'll be worth it.




thanks for the heads up mate,dropped in today and got a bottle of each of the rusian river beers.looked like only one bottle of cosecration left and 10 or so of damnation.at 25 bucks for a stubbie of consecration it better live up to the hype!

cheers dwayne


----------



## Bizier

Picked up two beers tonight from Amatos.

This tastes like a half decent crisp hefeweizen mixed with fruit tingles. I gather that 'alpine herbs' are what go into Allens lollies.


----------



## Fents

had an endeavour pale ale last night, nice beer, good drop, no faults. maybe not the "ephinany" beer mick says it is but it is well made.


----------



## .DJ.

Fents said:


> had an endeavour pale ale last night, nice beer, good drop, no faults. maybe not the "ephinany" beer mick says it is but it is well made.



anyone see the twitter message by the TwoMetreTall brewery to Endevour?

it says...

_"finds @endevourbeer website "interesting". Care to explain/justify the claims you make to someone actually doing what you pretend to do"

OUCH! :angry: _


----------



## Shed101

.DJ. said:


> anyone see the twitter message by the TwoMetreTall brewery to Endevour?
> 
> it says...
> 
> _"finds @endevourbeer website "interesting". Care to explain/justify the claims you make to someone actually doing what you pretend to do"
> 
> OUCH! :angry: _



I guess Ashley doesn't like people who contract out :lol: ... although they do state they don't have their own brewery!


----------



## Fourstar

Shed101 said:


> I guess Ashley doesn't like people who contract out :lol: ... although they do state they don't have their own brewery!



I think he might also be cheezed that they state brewers dont seem to care about their product and where it comes from like 'winemakers do'.


----------



## eamonnfoley

jbowers said:


> Just popped by the bottle-o on the way home from uni :lol:



I take it "uni" is in California or Oregon?

That Deschutes Black IPA is brilliant - one of the highlights from my recent trip to Oregon.
Not to mention the Damnation - As a Golden strong it is better than a Duvel in Belgium IMO


----------



## Shed101

Fourstar said:


> I think he might also be cheezed that they state brewers dont seem to care about their product and where it comes from like 'winemakers do'.



Ashley is first and foremost a winemaker himself, planning on doing it once the vines are established so he (or Jane) could be having a double-dig ... "you're a shit winemaker and you don't even make your beer yourself, you slackarsed Sydney-sider!" :lol:


----------



## argon

.DJ. said:


> anyone see the twitter message by the TwoMetreTall brewery to Endevour?
> 
> it says...
> 
> _"finds @endevourbeer website "interesting". Care to explain/justify the claims you make to someone actually doing what you pretend to do"
> 
> OUCH! :angry: _




never a good way to represent your self commercially or profesionally


----------



## argon

A: very slight fruity aroma. I'm guessing NZ varieties. No to low malt aroma. As it warms presence becomes more dominant.

T: upfront, lightly hopped. High carbonation which lends a little bite. Light bodied mouthfeel. First sip or 2, thought I got some dms?? Actually still getting it... A little vegetal, almost grainy. Have had this flavour before in my light bodies ales. Not as strong here but definitely present and not pleasant. Low bitterness, low hop flavour... Dry finish as expected from a "summer ale"

Overall, not a sessionable pale ale. Not as bitter nor hoppy as I would expect, even for a mid-strength pale ale. Not one for a second sample. If going for the mid strength ales, I'd stay on the LC Rogers. 

Expected way more considering my sampling of the rye esb and the rauchbier.


----------



## argon

Noir stout... 

Firstly let this thing warm up..it's a stout afterall.

A: Slight alc presence, sweet crystal malt, some almost Belgian yeast esters coming through... dark fruit, plum. No roastiness though.

T: medium mouthfeel, spicy/warm alc in the back of the palate. Not alot of roast characteristics, not necessarily dry. Some black coffee and maybe aniseed?? Balanced bitterness, no real hop presence. A little sharp.

Very drinkable... Could do with a little more choc and roast flavours. Quite sessionable for a high alc stout.


----------



## jbowers

foles said:


> I take it "uni" is in California or Oregon?
> 
> That Deschutes Black IPA is brilliant - one of the highlights from my recent trip to Oregon.
> Not to mention the Damnation - As a Golden strong it is better than a Duvel in Belgium IMO



No, uni is in south melbourne.


----------



## dgilks

No, but at the same time, it pisses me off that a few upstarts with a good ad agency can market a beer on the ideal that they will eventually be an organic, local farm based brewery while others are struggling along actually doing it. If they thought that terroir and quality in beer actually mattered they would set up the brewery or contract to a small craft-orientated brewery rather than use the big, same, same contract brewery in Sydney. They aren't brewing beer, they marketing it and that doesn't earn a whole heap of respect in my books.



argon said:


> never a good way to represent your self commercially or profesionally


----------



## Duff

jbowers said:


> Nope. Ivanhoe, Victoria.
> 
> edit: I'll be kind, got them from Acland St Cellars. The also had a couple of sierra nevada 30th anni beers, but were pretty pricey. The russian river cost an arm and a leg, but I am pretty confident it'll be worth it.






BEERHOG said:


> thanks for the heads up mate,dropped in today and got a bottle of each of the rusian river beers.looked like only one bottle of cosecration left and 10 or so of damnation.at 25 bucks for a stubbie of consecration it better live up to the hype!
> 
> cheers dwayne



How does this work??

Vinnie Cilurzo sent me an email not that long ago saying that they cannot ship their beer outside of the US as it is against the law.


----------



## bum

Duff said:


> Vinnie Cilurzo sent me an email not that long ago saying that they cannot ship their beer outside of the US as it is against the law.


Is it possible that you were enquiring about having some mailed to you? My understanding (i.e. I've been led to believe but don't know it as fact) that it is illegal to put beer through the post system there. Export would be a different matter entirely.

Anyway, $10 says these are grey imports so it'll have nothing to do with the brewery anyway. Wouldn't stop me grabbing one of those Deschutes beers though.


----------



## argon

dgilks said:


> No, but at the same time, it pisses me off that a few upstarts with a good ad agency can market a beer on the ideal that they will eventually be an organic, local farm based brewery while others are struggling along actually doing it. If they thought that terroir and quality in beer actually mattered they would set up the brewery or contract to a small craft-orientated brewery rather than use the big, same, same contract brewery in Sydney. They aren't brewing beer, they marketing it and that doesn't earn a whole heap of respect in my books.



Yeah understood but slagging off your opposition by publicly having a go at them is not a way to improve your own business. Certainly not good marketing practice.

These guys may not be passionate brewers, or even all that interested in making beer, but it seems to me theyve identified a hole in the market that they will fill. If I was putting together a brewery business, Id rather have 2 marketeers and an accountant, over 3 guys that love making fantastic beer but havent a clue how to sell it.

If these guys can make money by selling a less than brilliant quality product (not saying it is, just an example) best of luck to them. Theyre fulfilling a demand. Fosters Group, Kirin (Lion Nathan), Anheuser-Busch have shown this works. Ill take their business model and profits over a good quality micro any day.

If TwoMetreTall brewery don't like what Endevour are doing... keep it to themselves or show they are better. By marketing better, differentiating themselves and/or producing a better quality product.


----------



## DUANNE

drinking the consecration right now. very sour but with a good malt backbone. not quite as sweet and malty as a rodenbach grand crue and with a good complexity. looove this beer! damnations next only expect good things now.


----------



## Tony

My little bro got me a bottle of Mikkeller Frelser Trippelbock for my birthday.

11% and OMFG is nice!

massive malt, with a touch of hops and a nice firm bitterness that really holds the beer up....... im not a fan of big sweet beers. This is perfect.

Enjoying it right now while i push a couple lagers through the filter into kegs..... music pumping in the garage, its cold and raining outside.......... perfect Bock weather.

Life is good!


----------



## Bizier

BEERHOG said:


> View attachment 41611
> View attachment 41611
> drinking the consecration right now. very sour but with a good malt backbone. not quite as sweet and malty as a rodenbach grand crue and with a good complexity. looove this beer! damnations next only expect good things now.


 

What a beer.


----------



## np1962

Moved on my old alu pot today in exchange for some pommie beers.


Many thanks to buttersd70 :icon_cheers: 
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Kieren

Not a beer but something interesting...




1977 Grange...

Had one glass, then back to the homebrew :drinks:


----------



## jbowers

Had Green Flash West Coast IPA last night. Sorry no pics. Wow, what a beer.


----------



## argon

Kieren said:


> Not a beer but something interesting...
> 
> View attachment 41650
> 
> 
> 1977 Grange...
> 
> Had one glass, then back to the homebrew :drinks:




Any good Kieren? I have a bottle of the 77 as well as the 73 and 76, given to me by my Uncle a few years back. And a 78 I got from my parents. Apparently, within the next few years is a good time to drink them.


----------



## Kieren

argon said:


> Any good Kieren? I have a bottle of the 77 as well as the 73 and 76, given to me by my Uncle a few years back. And a 78 I got from my parents. Apparently, within the next few years is a good time to drink them.



Yeah, it was pretty good. I'm not a wine drinker though my dad said it was good. He was worried it may be too old and past its best but it wasn't off or anything.


----------



## argon

Kieren said:


> Yeah, it was pretty good. I'm not a wine drinker though my dad said it was good. He was worried it may be too old and past its best but it wasn't off or anything.




good to know... i have my doubts as the way my bottles have been stored, with the exception of the 78. So hopefully will still be ok.


----------



## WarmBeer

argon said:


> Any good Kieren? I have a bottle of the 77 as well as the 73 and 76, given to me by my Uncle a few years back. And a 78 I got from my parents. Apparently, within the next few years is a good time to drink them.


We recently opened a '69 Grange to celebrate my wife's 40th birthday (1969 is her birth year, and we were given the bottle for her 30th, so it endured 10 years in less than ideal conditions).

The cork was veeeeery slowly extracted by a very experienced waiter, and came out almost completely black, not a good sign in most instances. The wine initially tasted a little "flat" and lifeless, but half an hour in the decanter, and a little air and warmth, and it really started to shine. These wines are made to be stored for a long time, the high levels of tannins and alcohol in them mean they keep and age very well.

I think it was probably on it's last legs, and would have gone downhill over the next 5 years, but drinking something bottled before I was born was a pretty special event.


----------



## bum

Nogne O Imperial Brown Ale - Yet another beer from this brewery that completely defies how I think about a given style but is utterly amazing and beautifully balanced. I'm getting to the point where I can almost completely trust them and buy a beer of theirs I'm not at all interested in and know I'll be blown away (and they do have a number of beers I've been eyeing with distrust for some time now). These guys seriously know what they are doing.


----------



## proudscum

Harringtons
Razor Back
Premium Bitter.5%alc/vol NZ

Nice balance of hop and malt.To me tasted more of an amber malt than crystal.
Very smooth and easy drinking for a beer with a full body.Will be back for more.


----------



## Crunched

Like a couple others on here, I tried the Mikeller 1000 IBU recently.






Deliciously hoppy, but nowhere near as bitter as I expected it to be. Nice maltiness to balance the hops. Lots of hop floaties too, but gooooood beer.


----------



## Shed101

A couple of cheeky ones here:

Redoak Oktoberfest Lager and Murray's Wild Thing Imperial Stout.

The Redoak... superb. Rich caramel with a warming sweet cherry flavour. Much sweeter than the German festbiers i've had in the past (although I probably haven't had that many).

The Wild Thing ... very nice, too. A bit like a 10%ABV espresso, with an almost dark red-brown head.


----------



## manticle

My lovely little unassuming corner shop just gets new beers in every so often. Went in today to get bacon and milk and walked out with wicked elf pilsner and PA, a bottle of sleeping giant IPA, 2 pint bottles LCPA and a couple of bottles of Zlatropramen anno 1642 (Czech lager).

Just trying the wicked elf pilsner now. Slight yeastiness in the nose but enjoyable, balanced well made beer otherwise.

Pilsner went down pretty quick so onto the pale from wicked elf.

Has a slightly similar yeast aroma but with added caramel and hop notes. Delicious full mouthfeel and caramel malt backbone. Hop bitterness is firm and lingering. Only let down for me is a slight grassiness in the hop flavour. Good beer though.


----------



## Bribie G

corner shop
beer
not Queensland

Found this today at 1st choice, nice delicate hop nose almost German, clean clean malt, no complaints and if I was an Argentinian I would be very patriotic about this beer. Very sessionable and a decent 5% - and a bloody big bottle, to satisfy that big Gaucho thirst. You are hereby forgiven for invading our Falkland Islands  
Weren't we going to have an Argentinian hop bulk buy? Are you getting this Graham?




Edit: drinking down to the bottom of the bottle now, and I keep getting a hauntingly familiar flavour... then it hit me - Maize cereal mash  - yes very noice, would love to tour this place when I'm next in Buenos Aires (I wish)


----------



## argon

Brew dog punk ipa.

Picked a couple of 4 packs last night after seeing them at dan's and wanting to find a decent aipa for fair time.

Pours alot paler than expected, almost lager in colour. Has a decent head that dissipates to thin, but laces we'll down the glass.

Aroma is beautiful... Sweet pineapple/grapefruit and a touch of pine. I think I'll enjoy this.

Drinks well with medium mouthfeel carbonation sits nicely. Hop flavour and bitterness not as forward as expected but integrated nicely. However, I get a fair whack of grassiness in the finish... Intentional??? Don't know, but not something I look for in an ipa. Onto the second one now and taste has sufficiently numbed to drop the grassines, but definitely got it on the first sample.

Overall pretty happy to knock off the 4 pack tonight and the next time i'm in the mood for an aipa I'll be purchasing again.


----------



## manticle

Same corner shop also stocks a reasonable array of ciders. ooked in the fridge today and saw Genesis Cider from NSW highlands. Label specifies 100% apples and I can't find any mention of sulphites or preservatives (one reason I don't drink loads of commercial ciders). Nice apple flavour, crisp and refreshing, good balance of sweet and dry.

A quick google search gives me nothing. Anyone know anything about them? Label says made by marlborough wine company but I get no hits for NSW when I look that up either


----------



## Bribie G

argon said:


> Brew dog punk ipa.
> 
> Picked a couple of 4 packs last night after seeing them at dan's and wanting to find a decent aipa for fair time.
> 
> Pours alot paler than expected, almost lager in colour. Has a decent head that dissipates to thin, but laces we'll down the glass.
> 
> Aroma is beautiful... Sweet pineapple/grapefruit and a touch of pine. I think I'll enjoy this.
> 
> Drinks well with medium mouthfeel carbonation sits nicely. Hop flavour and bitterness not as forward as expected but integrated nicely. However, I get a fair whack of grassiness in the finish... Intentional??? Don't know, but not something I look for in an ipa. Onto the second one now and taste has sufficiently numbed to drop the grassines, but definitely got it on the first sample.
> 
> Overall pretty happy to knock off the 4 pack tonight and the next time i'm in the mood for an aipa I'll be purchasing again.



Won a couple of 4's as prize when I won the BABBs bitters minicomp in February last year with a Yorkie (man seems sooooo long ago, I had to double check myself when I typed 'last year'  ) - bloody nice drop and it's actually a brilliant beer to swig straight out of the bottle while cooking etc :icon_drool2:


----------



## Fents

Little tatsing seesion with Trav, started with a Brewdog 5am saint, good beer that one. Then a Holgate Dubbel Trouble Abbey, also a nice beer lots of raisins like a sweet port. Next was La Fin Du Monde, as always an absolutle pleasure. Now we are on the Chambaly Noire, wow massive.

edit, also rocking out to pearl jam VS


----------



## Muggus

Bit of time on my hands this arvo. Time for an Aussie Imperial Stout taste off!



The lineup


1st contender: Red Duck Ox


2nd contender: Murrays Wild Thing 2010


3rd contender: Murrays Wild Thing 2008...ish


Taken 10 minutes after pouring the beers; if a picture paints 1000 words...

I'm really glad I did this lineup of beers. Not because i'm getting pissed on a Tuesday night; that's just the consequence of good research; but because the results are very conclusive and prove a point...as far as i'm concerned anyway.

The Ox, whilst a very nicely flavoured beer, really doesn't seem enough like an Imperial Stout IMO...and compared to the other two. Very sweet, not particularly roasty and somewhat fruity/estery, it seems like more of a Belgian Dark strong ale.

The '10 Wild Thing on the other hand has all you'd expect from an American-style IS...lots of roasted malt, lots of hops, lots of bitterness, lots of alcohol. Very aggressive and intense, and I would be ranting and raving about it like no one elses business, but...

...It has an older sister, and she's amazing!
Like a vintage port, this beer has just taken on the most amazing transformation, and in just a couple of years! All the rough edges are rounded off and your left with a ridiculously complex yet velvety smooth black beer that i've never come across a rival to. A testament to patience, and still has further aging potential!

Long(er) story short; good imperial stouts are great when young, but i'd really considering buying one, or more, for the cellar!


----------



## jbirbeck

JestersDarts said:


> Woolshed Brewery Amazon Ale
> 
> I've enjoyed this a number of times especially at the Renmark Pub on tap. Most memorable occasion from me with this beer was when we pulled in to Renmark Wharf on AFL Grand Final Day (2nd attempt) 2010 on the houseboat, chucked on the ropes, and ran to the pub to catch the start of the game. The place was packed and the footy was on the big screen. We met a bloke in a kayak on a 7 day wilderness trek up river who we roped in to coming to the pub with us (coincidence is that he is a member of this forum too).
> 
> Sun was out a superb day. I asked Sledge behind the bar for a pint of Amazon - $5!
> 
> It was liquid gold that afternoon even better than weeks before. I got my mates a round, and all really enjoyed it. The stars must have aligned that day and made this beer extra special. I believe I treated myself to many more that afternoon. Anyway I'm rambling.
> 
> View attachment 41844
> 
> 
> I poured into a schooner I didn't realise that I missed the yeast sediment in the bottom of the bottle until after but I got a bright beer from one that is normally cloudy from the keg.
> 
> View attachment 41845
> 
> 
> 
> Pours a golden colour with a nice white head. Fresh fruity aroma up front, with a sweet malty backbone.
> 
> Light mouthfeel, pleasing carbonation, sweet light malty flavour with citrusy hops.
> 
> Smooth bitterness to follow which makes for a refreshing beer. Its certainly a lot sweeter and smoother for me in the bottle different than from the tap. On tap it's a lot more cloudy.
> 
> View attachment 41846
> 
> 
> Perfect for drinking in the sun, on a houseboat, and shouting your mates a round of.



I trust you but I've tried it twice and :icon_vomit:


----------



## Silo Ted

*Archipelago Explorer*

Not expecting much from this Singaporean craft beer, I cracked a bottle moments ago. A decent head, but quickly tapers off to a small white ring on the surface. A bland, lager nose, or perhaps reminiscent of a boring wheat. For all I know its a wheat lager? Golden in colour, but murky. Was intrigued as to how they propose to deliver the infusion of asian spice - _Indian Coriander, Chinese Ba Jiao and a touch of lemon zest._ Apart from a subtle citrus hint, more orange than lemon, and the vague coriander (placebo maybe), its not what I would consider a memorable spiced/specialty beer. The star anise is undetectable to my tatebuds. By the end of the glass there is an unusual stale, dusty pepper taste remaining in the mouth, maybe that's the anise or coriander seed. This may be due to the BBE Sep 2010, so its been brewed a while ago. Overall it's rather unpleasant. Not buying this one again.


----------



## Silo Ted

Just reversing the damage done with a smooth Holgate Temptress porter. Now this is more like it !


----------



## Fourstar

Silo Ted said:


> *Archipelago Explorer*
> 
> Not expecting much from this Singaporean craft beer, I cracked a bottle moments ago. A decent head, but quickly tapers off to a small white ring on the surface. A bland, lager nose, or perhaps reminiscent of a boring wheat. For all I know its a wheat lager? Golden in colour, but murky. Was intrigued as to how they propose to deliver the infusion of asian spice - _Indian Coriander, Chinese Ba Jiao and a touch of lemon zest._ Apart from a subtle citrus hint, more orange than lemon, and the vague coriander (placebo maybe), its not what I would consider a memorable spiced/specialty beer. The star anise is undetectable to my tatebuds. By the end of the glass there is an unusual stale, dusty pepper taste remaining in the mouth, maybe that's the anise or coriander seed. This may be due to the BBE Sep 2010, so its been brewed a while ago. Overall it's rather unpleasant. Not buying this one again.



Take a trip to Singapore and suck back any of ther beers at the queen&mangosteen and im sure you will be impressed. Their Samui Wheat is my inspration for my Jungle Witbier. :icon_cheers:


----------



## DUANNE

currently drinking a woodstock draught.same mob that makes the crappy bourbon cans.now stop laughing cos its actually a reasonable beer, not a lot of flavour and no bitterness or hop flavour to speak of but no flaws either to speak of. side by side with a corona i reckon you would be hard pressed to tell the difference.


----------



## manticle

BEERHOG said:


> no flaws .......
> 
> 
> 
> corona.........




Where do you get your coronas from? Most people seem to report hop skunking. Personally I notice what I think is acetylaldehyde.

Either way there's a few flaws going on.


----------



## DUANNE

good point on the skunking. it depends on the corona that one if you get a fresh one it doesnt seem to be a big problem and i personally dont get acetalyhyde from corona,for gob fulls of that try a cricketers arms lager :icon_vomit:


----------



## sinkas

fresh corona, whatever


----------



## brettprevans

Dieu du ciel Rose dHibiscus (pics to follow)
What an interesting beer. Lively red colour with nice formed soft head. Fruit/floral aromas with a hint of wheat. Reminds me of hallertau in a fruit beer like a strawberry wheat. Head dissipates too quickly and gets a point taken off it for that.

Lovely fruit acidity but round and full with some residual sweetness. Kind of like drinking a really great kriek with body. Very hard to describe this beer. But a wonderful beer. ESP on this warm melb day. You could easily knock these back on a warm day on a lovely beer garden, maybe a plate of cold spanner crab or Cured trout etc. 

Bloody canadians can brew alright.


----------



## brettprevans

citymorgue2 said:


> Dieu du ciel Rose dHibiscus (pics to follow)
> What an interesting beer. Lively red colour with nice formed soft head. Fruit/floral aromas with a hint of wheat. Reminds me of hallertau in a fruit beer like a strawberry wheat. Head dissipates too quickly and gets a point taken off it for that.
> 
> Lovely fruit acidity but round and full with some residual sweetness. Kind of like drinking a really great kriek with body. Very hard to describe this beer. But a wonderful beer. ESP on this warm melb day. You could easily knock these back on a warm day on a lovely beer garden, maybe a plate of cold spanner crab or Cured trout etc.
> 
> Bloody canadians can brew alright.


piccies


----------



## argon

Anderson Valley Hop Ottin IPA... found one of these in the local




gotta get a decent camera.. the iphone camera is horrible

Appearance: Slight haze, not brilliantly clear/golden orange. Good thick meringue head stand. Great head retention and lacing down the glass.

Aroma: not as strong as expected. A little underwhelmed in comparison to other AIPAs i've had. Some pine and grapefruit.

Mouthfeel: medium to full body with a slight carbonic bite.

Taste: Again not as bitter as expected. But reasonable. Well rounded and balanced. Quite sessionable for an AIPA.

Overall: pretty good example of an AIPA. Good fruity hoppiness and decent malt presence. This IPA is all about the balance I think. Will come back for more.


----------



## Tony

I know its been done here before but i put this one away a year ago..... and what a difference a year makes to a beer like this.

Its now much smoother, rounded, deeper malt complexity with that classic yeast character comming as an after taste.

I wish i had of put a carton away now  Im in love!


----------



## philw

a Trusty Friend 







have not had it yet ( and never had one before ) just wanted to show it off though 





got to love 1L cans :chug:


----------



## Newbiebrewer

philw said:


> a Trusty Friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have not had it yet ( and never had one before ) just wanted to show it off though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got to love 1L cans :chug:


get that bundy lime out of the shot 

On a more serious note, got some beer from the international beer shop, so far only tried some saison dupont and a sunner kolsch, I like the saison better but I could have a nice session on the kolsch on a hot day.


----------



## argon

Kaimai Porter's Rye Ale




A: slightly hazy amber to brown. Appealing ruby highlights in the light. Tight small carbonation leaves a nice creamy half cm head that stays to the bottom of the glass.
S: English character. Subtle English or nobel hops and slight toffee note. Some fruitiness.
T: toffee and roasty grain character. Some spice, coffee with tartness on the finish of the palate. Low restrained bitterness And hip character.No alcohol presence balanced and rounded out nicely. 
M: Medium body than finishes dry.
O: rather sessionable and unusually refreshing for an amber/brown porter.


----------



## white.grant

Really enjoying the double hightail from Mountain Goat, reminds me of the Hercules IIPA from Great Divide. Love the resiny bite and malty undertones. After a week on antibiotics it's going straight to my head! Loverly!


----------



## eric8

Tony said:


> I know its been done here before but i put this one away a year ago..... and what a difference a year makes to a beer like this.
> 
> Its now much smoother, rounded, deeper malt complexity with that classic yeast character comming as an after taste.
> 
> I wish i had of put a carton away now  Im in love!


Tony I am pretty sure that Warners still stock these. I have 2 bottles left


----------



## Samuel Adams

I tried my first *Leffe Blonde *last night, god dam that is a good beer.
Bought a single as they had no 4 packs & it was $7, totaly worth it !
At 6.6% it would put you on your ass pretty quickly too.


philw - I had a Paulaner Oct Fest 1L for NRL grand final day, was bloody nice ! (got another in the cupboard for xmas)

Sorry I haven't learnt how to describe tastes in proper terms yet as you can see (it was nice hahaha)


----------



## Mutton Chops

Picked up some Barons Pale Ale on special on Friday, from memory it had been pretty average tasting but I thought I'd give it another go.
Having read some previous comments from earlier this year underwhelmed by this one I'm guessing they may have fine tuned their recipe a bit because I'm really liking it this time around, great bitterness, smooth finish, and great use of hops for flavour (Nelson Sauvin & Pacific Hallertau it says on the bottle). If I can find it regularly for what I paid for it this will always have a place in the fridge (at least until I can make something as good...)


----------



## JonnyAnchovy

Mikkeller - Its Alive. 

Underwhelming, especially after some of their bigger funked beers. Would have been nice on a sunny day, but drinking in on a rainy night after a bottle of Epic Mayhem may not have been the best choice.

delicate sourness, sweetness, smooth thin body. Some earthy, leathery funky notes (different to bottles I've had in the past - older?). Won't rush back to this one.


----------



## Bizier

Been drinking a bunch of the ol' LCPA, fresh and cheap, great.

Drinking an Epic Pale now, good beer.

I need to sort out a good chiller on my system to lock in those perfumey notes.


----------



## earle

Wells Banana Bread beer - picked up from Grand Central bottle shop.

Maybe it hasn't travelled well but this was underwhelming, had a fake banana taste and not much malt taste. Apart from the normal the ingredients include sugar, maize (shich I assume means corn sugar), bananas and banana flavour. Looked at some reveiws which give it a good wrap, maybe they're poms who hove no idea what a banana actually tastes like. Seems like a watered down ale with pronounced fake banana taste. Why add real bananas if your going to overpower it with fake banana? Made me think of swinging beef's redskin beer in that if you were going to clone this you would use those banana lollies.


----------



## vykuza

Fourstar said:


> Take a trip to Singapore and suck back any of ther beers at the queen&mangosteen and im sure you will be impressed. Their Samui Wheat is my inspration for my Jungle Witbier. :icon_cheers:




I wish I'd read this a few weeks ago. I got back from Singapore recently and hit paydirt with the worst beer I've ever drunk. Adstragold Microbrewery. The irish red tastes exactly the same as the pilsner and both tasted like the recycle bin smells when there's Coopers tins in there you didn't wash out properly. 

:icon_vomit:


----------



## Tim

earle said:


> Wells Banana Bread beer - picked up from Grand Central bottle shop.
> 
> Maybe it hasn't travelled well but this was underwhelming, had a fake banana taste and not much malt taste. Apart from the normal the ingredients include sugar, maize (shich I assume means corn sugar), bananas and banana flavour. Looked at some reveiws which give it a good wrap, maybe they're poms who hove no idea what a banana actually tastes like. Seems like a watered down ale with pronounced fake banana taste. Why add real bananas if your going to overpower it with fake banana? Made me think of swinging beef's redskin beer in that if you were going to clone this you would use those banana lollies.



I don't think it has anything to do with traveling. This beer was crap from the moment it was conceived.


----------



## Tony

Just a starter to train the pallet for the beer in the (busy) background.



To be continued!


----------



## hoohaaman

what IBU is that Mikkel,lurking back there?


----------



## Tony

What IBU? Who cares about IBU in this beer! Its about the flavours!

Its the Mikkeller Weasel Beer Geek Brunch, Islay Edition.

Well i just cracked it...... poures with a thick dark brown head that fades to a wispy layer, but that ok.

Nose...... Slap in the face complexity. Its hard to work out :huh: Sweet smokey peat and oak, followed by smoth roast malt and coffee mix with the smell of alcahol from the 10.9%. It all ends up kinda sweet and roasted earthy, if you know what i mean.

Sip....... POW........... Flavours abound. I find myself going cross-eyed trying to comprehend what in drinking. Stout is prominent, roast malts and a firm bitterness that is just right. The flavour of the malt quickly takes a back seat to peat smoked whisky notes of sweet leather and fine cigars. There is a sweetness that rides above everything that really ballances the beer and also keeps you second guessing what your tasting. im wondering if this is the cat poo coffee? Its the most extreme tasting beer i have ever had! Its almost overlaod but in a good way......... i want this pint to last forever!

Burp........ up comes sweet coffee and peat smoked whisky............. LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

At $46 a pint it aint cheap................. but holy shit, what a ride!

you get what you pay for 

PS. Im standing here posting this and am half way through the glass. The flavours keep changing in the mouth for several minutes after you have a sip. It sits there like a stout and then the peat stands out...... then sweetness and an earthyness with coffee mixed with sweet oak.............. and i havnt had a sip in 5 minuites!

10++++


----------



## Bizier

earle said:


> Wells Banana Bread beer - picked up from Grand Central bottle shop.



I've not tried that, but every time I try Kwak, I think of banana bread.


----------



## hoohaaman

Tony said:


> What IBU? Who cares about IBU in this beer! Its about the flavours!
> 
> Its the Mikkeller Weasel Beer Geek Brunch, Islay Edition.
> 
> Well i just cracked it...... poures with a thick dark brown head that fades to a wispy layer, but that ok.
> 
> Nose...... Slap in the face complexity. Its hard to work out :huh: Sweet smokey peat and oak, followed by smoth roast malt and coffee mix with the smell of alcahol from the 10.9%. It all ends up kinda sweet and roasted earthy, if you know what i mean.
> 
> Sip....... POW........... Flavours abound. I find myself going cross-eyed trying to comprehend what in drinking. Stout is prominent, roast malts and a firm bitterness that is just right. The flavour of the malt quickly takes a back seat to peat smoked whisky notes of sweet leather and fine cigars. There is a sweetness that rides above everything that really ballances the beer and also keeps you second guessing what your tasting. im wondering if this is the cat poo coffee? Its the most extreme tasting beer i have ever had! Its almost overlaod but in a good way......... i want this pint to last forever!
> 
> Burp........ up comes sweet coffee and peat smoked whisky............. LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> At $46 a pint it aint cheap................. but holy shit, what a ride!
> 
> you get what you pay for
> 
> PS. Im standing here posting this and am half way through the glass. The flavours keep changing in the mouth for several minutes after you have a sip. It sits there like a stout and then the peat stands out...... then sweetness and an earthyness with coffee mixed with sweet oak.............. and i havnt had a sip in 5 minuites!
> 
> 10++++



Sorry know nothing of the Mikkeller range,thought most liked IBU's.For the ibu's

I didn't get the memo,that its all about malt now.I'm slow,but I'll try to adjust.


----------



## Ian Gommers

Nice review Tony, beer is all about the flavour, thats why we drink it, although some people get hung up on numbers, ei. IBU's. Numbers dont mean shit. They all need to be factored into the final product as a whole. Why dont some people get this concept?Armchair brewers maybe? Made more beers on Beersmaith than in the brew shed?


----------



## hefevice

Tony said:


> What IBU? Who cares about IBU in this beer! Its about the flavours!
> [snip]



Great review!


----------



## Tony

hoohaaman said:


> Sorry know nothing of the Mikkeller range,thought most liked IBU's.For the ibu's
> 
> I didn't get the memo,that its all about malt now.I'm slow,but I'll try to adjust.



Wasn't having a shot at you...... just came across a bit blunt is all.  

I dont know what IBU the beer is, but the Mikkels Monster i have to try next weekent is 190 IBU.

Watch this space 

cheers


----------



## dgilks

Just had a Westvleteren 8 and what a magnificent beer it was. It is full of rich fruit flavours and aromas with pleasant notes of cherry, apple and pear as well as dark fruits. The spice profile is great with mild notes of anise and clove with a nutmeg note also coming through. The malt character was rich and complex without being overbearing. The alcohol is amazingly well hidden and my only criticism is that there is a slight astringency to the mouthfeel. This truly is a king among the Trappist beers and I can't wait to try the bottle of Westvleteren 12 I have.


----------



## bum

Drinking a Mountain Goat Rare Breed IPA. When cold it is all grass and rough bitterness. When warm (and the grass and bitterness has more then done its thing) it is pretty much all cloying malt. What a confusing beer. Not awful. Not even kinda bad. I just can't work out how they managed to make it two kinds of unbalanced. I've enjoyed it enough but it most certainly has not lived up to my expectations (which might not have been realistic, who knows?).

Love the picture of a kraken being used to depict the history of IPAs though.

[EDIT: this disparity is not entirely caused by temp difference (the effect of which I am more than familiar with)]


----------



## bum

Chouffe Houblon IPA Tripel - With 4cm headspace in a pint glass this thing has been gushing on to the kitchen bench for 15 minutes now. Your future recommendations will fall on deaf ears, retailer who pushes dusty, old shit to get it off the shelves rather than try to make customers happy.


----------



## J Grimmer

i had a hard time deciding which mountain goat to try today and ended up with a sexy pack of steam ale and have to say it is very nice i really enjoyed the whole drinking experience will definately put it on the regular rotation.


----------



## Zizzle

A couple of recent highlights.

Yes that is right, black IPA in a can.


----------



## brettprevans

hmm should have taken a pic at Mrs P's yesterday while i made a quick hop delivery to Maple, so just 2 quick ones then back at it

3 Ravens Dark Ale - on tap
_One for the more adventurous, this is a rare Australian take on the Bavarian smoke beer style. The use of smoked malts gives it a beechwood and smoked bacon aroma and a lightly peaty flavour.
Style: Rauchbier (Smoke Beer)
Strength: 5.2%_

yeah its a nice colour and hints of wood smoke but definitely not a huge amount. no bacon or peat that I could detect. a little crystal sweetness in the background with some nice malt notes and good amount of roast.
fairly easy drinking and not in your face so probably a good beer for those not accustomed to rauchbier and dont want to drink liquid bushfire. fairly clean with a nice medium short lingering taste. not sure you'd be able to drink more than 3 pots though. 

not a bad beer, just maybe a little boring for style. 

then switched over to Hargreaves ESB. still not quite as good as it used to be PBF (pre bushfire) but we will forgive them


----------



## Fents

didnt try a kooi on tap? or had they run out?


----------



## brettprevans

Fents said:


> didnt try a kooi on tap? or had they run out?


hmm didnt see it Fentsy. quite possible i may have missed it and they have plenty of it. ive drunk plenty of kooi on tap though.


----------



## DiscoStu

Between the cricket score and the crappy Sydney weather not much to be happy about  





But nothing some retail therapy can't fix, no idea what the Czech or Polish ones are like but always keen to try a new beer


----------



## Bizier

DiscoStu said:


> Between the cricket score and the crappy Sydney weather not much to be happy about
> 
> View attachment 42817
> 
> 
> But nothing some retail therapy can't fix, no idea what the Czech or Polish ones are like but always keen to try a new beer


 

I haven't had it for a while, but I really enjoyed that Kozel dark last time I drank it. I would love to have it on tap. Low ABV, lots of taste, refreshing.


----------



## .DJ.

that Zywiec is possibly one the worst beers I've tasted...


----------



## Tim

.DJ. said:


> that Zywiec is possibly one the worst beers I've tasted...



Really?? I like it. Its a strong Pilsner and is fairly common in the UK. 

A lot of brewers like Kozel, but I think its overly sweet. Its sweetened and coloured with caramel after fermentation (or so Gazza Prescott from Scoopergen and Steel City Brewing Co. tells me).


----------



## joshuahardie

I was lucky enough to go to a tasting of stone beer at the local taphouse last night

The back story to this can be found HERE

Stone Smoked Porter - 5.9%, 55ibu
Stone Imperial Russian Stout - 10.8%, 90ibu
Stone Ruination IPA - 7.7%, 100ibu This one had to be smelt to be believed. Just like burying your head in a bag of fresh hops.


----------



## joshuahardie

cont...

Stone Sublimely Self-Righteous Ale 8.7%, 90ibu - Black IPA
Stone Lucky Bastard Ale - 8.5% ibu's classified - A mix of Arrogant Bastard, Double Bastard, and Oaked Arrogant Bastard
Stone Vertical Epic 10-10-10 Belgian Golden Strong with Chamomile Flowers, Gewurztraminer, Muscat Canelli, Sauvignon Blanc and Riesling juice. This was just such a fantastic brew.


----------



## Bizier

Mmmmm... Happy New Years kids!


----------



## Bizier

Josh, those beers sound gooooood.


----------



## enuun

my first beer of 2011
a kilkenny


----------



## goomboogo

enuun said:


> my first beer of 2011
> a kilkenny



Things can only get better then.


----------



## DJR

Got some nice pressies from the missus for Xmas...

La Chouffe Blonde
Mc Chouffe Bruin
Duvel 750mL
Chimay Blue
Estralla (sp) Dark

Have had the Blonde and the Duvel so far, makes me want to go load up on corks and champagne cages and do some belgian stuff proper-like


----------



## Snowdog

Mildura Storm Cloudy


----------



## MitchDudarko

A few I picked up from Cellarbrations at Carlisle






I managed to talk SWMBO into letting me have a whole shelve in our linen cupboard. It stays fairly cool in there.






Then a few I've been drinking:


























The Stone Ruination and 8Wired Hopwired IPA were real standouts.


----------



## outbreak

Mitch, were there many of the Torpedos left at Celebrations?


----------



## MitchDudarko

I wouldn't be able to tell you mate, I bought them online as I'm in Kalgoorlie. Call Joel on 93611434 and find out. They have a facebook page too if you're on it, and that's how I get in touch most of the time (& over email), and find out when they've got new beers in.
No affiliation etc...
Hope this helps


----------



## raven19

*Rogue Mogul Madness Ale*

Had this last night at the Earl of Leicester in Parkside, and wow! After finishing a Rogue Amber Ale with Dinner, this longneck was my 'nightcap'. :icon_drunk: 

Loved the murkiness within the brown to dark brown colour. The hops initially whack you in the face, but grow on you as you go from Pint to pint. Nice maltiness but its totally overshadowed by the bitterness and late hop additions, almost to the point of grassiness - not to the detriment of the brew though.

At $22, it was not cheap, a 650ml longneck containing 3.2 std drinks.

One of the biggest hoppiest beers I have had ever I think. Tasty as though!

Website details for the beer here.


----------



## wrath

Had a pint of Murray's Dark Knight Porter at the Sail on Friday night. 

Rounded off the evening nicely.


----------



## Goofinder

The wife is back at bridal weight (after twins, not a bad effort at all) so we are celebrating with a couple of beers.

Started off with Rochefort 10 and now onto Southern Tier Iniquity (Black IPA).


----------



## Fourstar

*8 wired brewing - hopwired I.P.A*

Awesome beer to say the least. aromas of melon, citrus and passiona. Big edgy hoppiness with sticky sweet malt. moderate body and big bitterness on the palate with lingering sweetness. I cant seem to put words together with this one but i know its a good-un. get one if you can. :beerbang:


----------



## Fourstar

*Bear Republic - Black Stout*

rich acrid sweetness on the nose, sharp and like cold coffee. subtle and mild hop aromas present. ashy notes also come thru.

sweet berry, pulm and burnt sugar on the palate along with ash, toast, coffee and a slightly forward bitterness. a warming alcohol lingers in the finish.

wow this is a massive beer and i cant wat to get my arse over there and get stuck into them as soon as i can. Got to get going while the dollar is still strong me thinks. 8% stout, 7% Amber ales my head is spinning. (i havnt added deets of anderson valleys AAA but it was reallly gooooood!)


----------



## Tony

oh here is a fresh one............ not yet on the shelves!

Hahn White.............again for the Hahn plebs googling for interest..... Hahn White. Read up plebs, here is my opinion!

Its a whitbier style....... nowhere near hoegaarden........ it lacks that fluffy wheat mouth feel, it lacks any yeast character at all. 
It has a slightly hazy apperance which is suprising for a mega swill brand. flavour of orange and corriander tastes like chemical perfume and is way to strong. It needs to be half to ballance the beer. Its like a amack in the face to be honnest, it doesnt become tiring through the glass. However, i wouldnt be able to drink more than 2 of these in a row. 

I took a 4 pack of Hoe's to the kind LN employee's place to try after i was given these to try. He has not had a Whitbier before but does have a love for fine craft beers and fine wines. He said..... why cant Hahn brew a beer like this???
I mentioned this coment to a brewing workmate of mine today (goathearder) and he said the obvious...... they can but wont! 

I agree!

Its going to be marketed to be drank with a wedge of orange as aposed to a wedge of lemon as is usual with tasteless beers. This beer aint tasteless...... just the taste is a tad overdone, and tastes a bit fake like its from a bottle, not from real fruit and spice.

All in all..... its not a bad effort from a megaswill mob to market an unusual style to the Australian public. It not something i will buy but it will be interesting to see how it goes and if it changes. I now have a reference 

cheers


----------



## gone_fishing_

Is the label really upside down or have you photoshopped it?

GF


----------



## Tony

thats how it is mate

Its in a hahn extra dry bottle with a stones cap

Its pre release beer not on the market yet, given to reps to hand out for opinions and marketing

Edit. My LN employee friend has worked for LM for most of my life and i have tried just about every beer well before it was released. Best one i ever had was the pre release James Squire strong ale..... the first lot that was made before they dumbed it down to a strong amber ale..... DIG will emember it!

It was AWSOME! 

Its actually the beer that opened my eyes...... made me thing... WOW there is great beer to be had so why not make it myself!

True story!


----------



## gone_fishing_

Ah. I thought it was a new release.

Perhaps the haze is talcum powder and perfume  
GF


----------



## gone_fishing_

Tony said:


> thats how it is mate
> 
> Its in a hahn extra dry bottle with a stones cap
> 
> Its pre release beer not on the market yet, given to reps to hand out for opinions and marketing
> 
> Edit. My LN employee friend has worked for LM for most of my life and i have tried just about every beer well before it was released. Best one i ever had was the pre release James Squire strong ale..... the first lot that was made before they dumbed it down to a strong amber ale..... DIG will emember it!
> 
> It was AWSOME!
> 
> Its actually the beer that opened my eyes...... made me thing... WOW there is great beer to be had so why not make it myself!
> 
> True story!



Yeah the first releases of Little Creatures and James Squire Golden Ale were much better than what comes out now


----------



## Shed101

Tony said:


> oh here is a fresh one............ not yet on the shelves!
> 
> Hahn White.............



Saw that on tap in Brissy at lunch today, so it's already available. Exchange Hotel. Colleagues asked me what it was, and i said it 'should' be Hoegaarden-like, possibly orange flavours, etc. It turned up with a bit of orange in it. I saw the Hahn label and steered well clear so can't say what it tastes like on tap 


Remember LN own 40% of Little World, who make White Rabbit White Ale


----------



## Tony

Ahhhh its out  cool. I got told early 2011

40% = no say


----------



## Pistol

Had a Samuel Smiths Imperial Stout last night and sipping on a a Samuel Smiths Oatmeal Stout now.

I prefer the Oatmeal as it's very smooth, but they are both very nice.


----------



## MitchDudarko

Another haul from Cellarbrations... 














(I got this from Woolies)



































The Mikkeller was DELICIOUS. I'd love about 100 more if I could afford it haha.

Cheers!
Mitch


----------



## jyo

MitchDudarko said:


> Another haul from Cellarbrations...



Mate, you're killing me! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Tony

some descriptions of the beers would be good...... pics are nice but what were they like???????????


----------



## MitchDudarko

Sorry, I'm not very good at putting flavors into words, but i'll have a go..
The Epic Pale Ale was a nice beer, big American hop aroma, but to me, wouldn't out do a Sierra Nevada Pale ale, and if I had to choose between LC Pale, and this, I'd buy the LC just because for the price, the LC is worth it. 
The Sleeping Giant was a surprise package. I got like a Fruit cake kind of flavor from it, and the aroma was kinda piney. Very nice considering Gage Roads IPA was in my eyes rather ordinary.
The Lagunitas IPA was big on bitterness, not so big on aroma or flavor. Still nice though.
DogFishHead 60 & 90 minute IPA's weren't bad either, but for beers that they claim are continuously hopped for 60 & 90 mins respectively, weren't over the top on flavor or aroma as I had expected. 
Bear Republic Hop Rod Rye Ale - The high alcohol is hidden well. Nice flavor and aroma, subdued bitterness. Dangerously sessionable for a beer this alcoholic! 8%ABV
Stone Arrogant Bastard. UNreal. 7.2%. Flavour, aroma, bitterness, malt galore. Wonderful.
Lagunitas Hop Stoopid - Is a heck of alot like Stone's Ruination IPA, but sweeter. Massive hop aroma, massive hop flavour, malt was a little on the sweet side, but probably one of my favourites of the bunch.
The Mikkeller/BrewDog Devine Rebel collaboration was delicious. Toffee, caramel, and a hint of alcohol. 12.1%. Partially aged in Oak Speyside Whisky barrels, partially aged in stainless barrels. Uses an ale AND a champagne yeast. Utterly delicious. 

Hope that helps.
Mitch


----------



## Duff

Had the past week in Melbourne and found a great beer shop in St Kilda at Ackland Cellars. Over 600 beers in stock.

Picks were fresh bottles of Dogfish Head 60, Sierra Nevada Celebration 2010 and Russian River Damnation.

If you are in St Kilda on Ackland Street it is well worth a visit.


----------



## mwd

Went into Dans to try Duval but at $50.00 a six pack decided against so bought a Timmermans Kreik ( Belgium's Finest Lambic ) my first try at these beers. Kind of sweet and sour with a strongish cherry flavour got to say tasted great even better with a Coopers stout as a chaser.


----------



## fcmcg

Duff said:


> How does this work??
> 
> Vinnie Cilurzo sent me an email not that long ago saying that they cannot ship their beer outside of the US as it is against the law.


Grey imports ....
From my understanding , it's when a 3rd party does the exporting...
The main reason the brewery doesn't export is they cannot and won't gaurrantee the beers are good after all that travel and shitty storage ...they don't want ppl tasting bad beer...


----------



## Bizier

I am unsure if you have all heard, but Sierra Nevada is confirmed to be coming in officiall and REFRIDGERATED via Phoenix in the next couple of months. Woooo f***ing hoo!

I am sitting back after a hard slog with a good old mate Cooper's Sparkling. We fight every few years/months, but she takes me back every time.


----------



## Dave70

This.
Not normally my cup of tea, but plenty here seem to love their mead so I thought I'd give it a try.

A bit sweet for me but nice enough chilled. 

Very _clovey_ and very - erm - _ciniminimy..

_Even had a little on some vanilla ice cream, no really.


----------



## petesbrew

Tony said:


> oh here is a fresh one............ not yet on the shelves!
> 
> Hahn White.............again for the Hahn plebs googling for interest..... Hahn White. Read up plebs, here is my opinion!
> 
> Its a whitbier style....... nowhere near hoegaarden........ it lacks that fluffy wheat mouth feel, it lacks any yeast character at all.
> It has a slightly hazy apperance which is suprising for a mega swill brand. flavour of orange and corriander tastes like chemical perfume and is way to strong. It needs to be half to ballance the beer. Its like a amack in the face to be honnest, it doesnt become tiring through the glass. However, i wouldnt be able to drink more than 2 of these in a row.
> 
> I took a 4 pack of Hoe's to the kind LN employee's place to try after i was given these to try. He has not had a Whitbier before but does have a love for fine craft beers and fine wines. He said..... why cant Hahn brew a beer like this???
> I mentioned this coment to a brewing workmate of mine today (goathearder) and he said the obvious...... they can but wont!
> 
> I agree!
> 
> Its going to be marketed to be drank with a wedge of orange as aposed to a wedge of lemon as is usual with tasteless beers. This beer aint tasteless...... just the taste is a tad overdone, and tastes a bit fake like its from a bottle, not from real fruit and spice.
> 
> All in all..... its not a bad effort from a megaswill mob to market an unusual style to the Australian public. It not something i will buy but it will be interesting to see how it goes and if it changes. I now have a reference
> 
> cheers


Found a stubby of this in Dan's last week and bought it out of curiosity. Had it last night while cleaning the pool. Left the suggested orange slice out of it this time.
My verdict: Well, it's definitely no Hoegaarden, and it seems pretty weak, but the basic belgian wheat flavour is there.
I reckon if you put this next to other tasteless Low-carb beers this would be my choice if I was thirsty. If I saw this on tap at the local, I'll be keen to give it another try, this time with the orange.


----------



## bconnery

Oud Beersel Oude Geuze
Signed up for Beer Masons through a half price deal and this is first off the rank...
Not the most intense of the style I've ever tried but beautifully refreshing with a lemony twist and a slight sour finish...
Would be a great beer to sit sipping on a hot day, oh wait, that's exactly what I'm doing as it is bloody humid up here...


----------



## bconnery

Ska Brewing Ten Pin Porter
Very smooth in the mouth with a nice background of roast malt to balance the initial crystal malt sweetness and hint of chocolate
This is a very nice beer actually.


----------



## schooey

Due to a recent intrigue into all beers funky, this is my first ever venture into this beer... Wow! So much going on...

Malts and leather and bready aromas and then the flavours are another mind bender...this could be a long lasting friendship!


----------



## schooey

I was lucky enough to share one of these with two really great people in Adelaide last year; Hatchy and his wife... I bought one to bring home to age for a bit with the intention of drinking it on a special occasion and seeing how much it would mellow out... Since it's my 21st anad 18th all over again today, I thought I'd crack it...







Christ on a bike this is an awesome beer! The age has treated it well and even at $40 a bottle I wish I had of bought 3 or 4. Drinkng it last year the hops were in your face; a true assault on the nose and palate. Whilst an awesome beer in t's own rght, I think the age has served it well. Now it's like a hopped up Imperial Barley Wine. The hop aroma is still there, but subdued and blended with the rich dark fruit character and vanillas of the malt and yeast. The hop flavour is also still there but it's like the hop vines were fed on plum pudding...

I think I'm in love....

I have been searching for a beer to put in champagne bottles for the son's 21'st in 10 or so years time and I think this has provided some inspiration to do a huge hopped, insane barley wine... If I'm half as successful it will be an awesome beer!


----------



## schooey

schooey said:


> I've had this tucked away for a while and decided to drink it the other night. I had really been looking forward to it..
> 
> View attachment 38406
> 
> 
> View attachment 38407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was sooooo disappointed. There was a funky medicinal smell in the aroma, only small roasty notes in the background with some slight malty notes but it was hard to get anything for the overpowering band-aidy nose up front. As you can gather from the aroma, the taste wasn't so flash either. Really weird funky flavours, none that I'd expect to find even in an oak aged beer.
> 
> _Moo Brew Imperial Stout is built around showcasing the rich dark chocolate obtained through the use of specialty malts. Roast and astringent characteristics are present but relatively restrained and balanced. The palette is carried by a complex matrix of high residual sugar and bitterness elevated to maintain balance, with an active alcohol vector to enhance the delivery of the flavours._
> 
> Chocolate? Nada...
> Astringent? I'd say more than restrained
> Balanced? Not in my opinion
> 
> Anyway, I guess I was just disappointed in paying $30 for a beer that had been given such a build up. I'll probably still take up my offer og getting the next release to see what the difference is and hope like hell that maybe it was just the one bottle or that it had been harshly mistreated along the way somewhere



So I kept my word and I bought my next alloted bottle when it came up...







Man! .... 

Again I'm really disappointed with this beer... It's so overcarbed it was a struggle to get it in the glass, as you can see from the massive head on the beer. The carbonic bite maes it nearly impossible to decipher any of the complex flavours that do actually lurk beneath.

So I tapped it on the bench a bit and left it for 20 minutes on the bench to try and get some CO2 out of solution...

back again and it is a different beer, but it's still a disappointment... It reminds me a lot of a really unbalanced bourbon infused beer I bought from the Steam Exchange brewery (truffles???) whilst I was in Adelaide at the same time. The oak aging contributing to the bourbon factor, but it could just be a bias towards the over carbing because the truffles suffered from the same complaint.

On the good side, there are no weird and wonderful medicinal flavours this time. Lots of dried fruit flavours, very reminiscent of plum pudding, backed up with some rich, sweet malt and a slight alcohol warming jumps out. The finish is a reasonably smooth, dry biterness.

If the progression of quality continues on the same line, maybe bottle number three in this journey might be a winner, but I'm still not sure whether it will be worth the $40 they'll probably ask for it, especially compared to the previously reviewed beer that clearly blows this one out of the water on the quality front for the same money


----------



## bconnery

OK I apologise for borrowing a photo from elsewhere but I didn't get to the camera in time for this beer but I wanted to put it here because I really enjoyed this one. 
A nice aggressive hoppiness with a clean strong supporting malt background and a lovely combination of hops and spiciness on the aroma. 
Described as alternatively as a Belgian IPA or a hopped Belgian Golden Ale, but a really nice complex delicious beer no matter which way you attempt to categorise it.


----------



## bluebetty

Just finished an 8 Wired Tall Poppy.

Aromas of US hops balanced by a great malt backbone. Flavours are a little on the sweet side with decent hop bitterness on the finish. A little too easy drinking given the 7% abv.

Good stuff


----------



## dth

All I have to say about this beer is what my mate Jay said when I first gave him a glass.

"Holy f*ck"



'Trappist Westvleteren 12'

About half a year out of 'Best Before Date', but it still stands up amongst all the beers I have had.

Into a glass, it pours fairly badly, next to no head. But that is about the same when I got them fresh and what is to be expected from such a big ABV beer.

Head dies down to almost nothing, but intense dried fruit aromas and flavours remain. Good hit of plum/prune and raisin - it seems the longer I've aged it the more intense this has become. Even though it is intense it is still not overbearing, if anything it has really improved with age.

It is hard to pick malt flavours over all the esters etc. present, but it is soooo well balanced it really puts other beers to shame.

Hops are almost non existent after this period of ageing but there is definitely some decent bitterness present, but it gets lost (yet incredibly well balanced) in the overpowering intense raisin, plum, prune and sherry flavours. I suppose the sherry is brought about by the age and slight oxidation, but I really couldn't care because this tastes so damn good!


Overall, this would have to be as close to perfection as I could rate a beer. Even at a younger age, I thought this beer was good but now I am completely blown away again.

10/10



The only thing is I feel bad for the monks that made this beer; They haven't tried to make the top beer in the world, they've just tried to sustain their monastery. I feel really bad for buying it of EBay a couple years ago against their wishes and I will definitely send some money towards them, if not make the pilgrimage myself.

Dan


----------



## white.grant

I've got myself a MAD Scribblygum Lager, which I'm finding remarkably like the Kotbusser I brewed recently. Interesting smokey molasses like flavour and something else I can't quite put my finger on.

cheers

grant


----------



## MitchDudarko

Yet ANOTHER haul from Cellarbrations @ Carlisle


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Grantw said:


> I've got myself a MAD Scribblygum Lager, which I'm finding remarkably like the Kotbusser I brewed recently. Interesting smokey molasses like flavour and something else I can't quite put my finger on.
> 
> cheers
> 
> grant


oh man I had that monstosity at the james squire pub in melbourne the other night. I didn't realise you could get it in bottles. It tasted a lot like one of awesome fury's infected beers. it was foul. smoke malt in a light lager doesn't do it for me sorry.


----------



## MitchDudarko

So after the latest haul from Cellarbrations @ Carlisle, the beer cupboard is looking pretty good.




Inventory:
*Gage Roads Trippel x 2
*Les Trois Mousquetaires APA & Baltic Porter
*8Wired HopWired and Tall Poppy
*Mikkeller: 1000 IBU, Big Worst Barleywine, Beer Hop Breakfast, Beer Geek Breakfast (Speyside Edition), Beer Geek Brunch (Weasel Edition)
*BrewDog: Tokyo, Abstrackt #2, #3, #4
*Nogne O: Sweet Horizon x 2, Sunturnbrew, Andhrimnir Barleywine
*Stone: Double Arrogant & Arrogant Bastard, Ruination IPA, Levitation Ale
*Epic: Armageddon, Potamarillo Collab x 2
*Bear Republic: Hop Rod Rye, Racer 5 IPA
*St Ambroise Pumpkin Ale
*Sierra Nevada: 2010 Bogfoot Barleywine x 2, Torpedo Extra IPA, 30th Anniversary Jack & Kens Ale (Black Barleywine)
*Coopers 2009 Vintage Ale

I'll drink 'em one day 

Mitch


----------



## Bizier

I tried that Stefano's Pilsner from Mildura. I think it is well made and all, and has a nice hop nose, though though not following through into the mid, the main thing for me is that I am missing the pilsner malt thing. I am guessing 'domestic' pils malt. Highly drinkable, but I did not get those beautiful perfumey malt notes that comes from the best European pilsners.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Bizier said:


> I tried that Stefano's Pilsner from Mildura. I think it is well made and all, and has a nice hop nose, though though not following through into the mid, the main thing for me is that I am missing the pilsner malt thing. I am guessing 'domestic' pils malt. Highly drinkable, but I did not get those beautiful perfumey malt notes that comes from the best European pilsners.


That beer is about the only ok beer that they make. The quality does change. Sometimes it is ok sometimes it is very ordinary. 

end another mini rant

I had mountain goat hightail the other day. I have had it before from dan's out of a bottle and i wasn't that excited. After having it fresh off tap... Now that is a top beer!!


----------



## Bizier

I had the Storm Cloudy thing recently from a workmate's recommendation, and it is OK, had a bit of a harsh edge, but I was assuming that it was the abovementioned liquor retailer's treatment which may have lead to that. I thought it was like a Coopers Sparkling crossed with an APA, which was kind of better than I was expecting.


----------



## Hargie

Tony said:


> oh here is a fresh one............ not yet on the shelves!
> 
> Hahn White.............again for the Hahn plebs googling for interest..... Hahn White. Read up plebs, here is my opinion!
> 
> Its a whitbier style....... nowhere near hoegaarden........ it lacks that fluffy wheat mouth feel, it lacks any yeast character at all.
> It has a slightly hazy apperance which is suprising for a mega swill brand. flavour of orange and corriander tastes like chemical perfume and is way to strong. It needs to be half to ballance the beer. Its like a amack in the face to be honnest, it doesnt become tiring through the glass. However, i wouldnt be able to drink more than 2 of these in a row.
> 
> I took a 4 pack of Hoe's to the kind LN employee's place to try after i was given these to try. He has not had a Whitbier before but does have a love for fine craft beers and fine wines. He said..... why cant Hahn brew a beer like this???
> I mentioned this coment to a brewing workmate of mine today (goathearder) and he said the obvious...... they can but wont!
> 
> I agree!
> 
> Its going to be marketed to be drank with a wedge of orange as aposed to a wedge of lemon as is usual with tasteless beers. This beer aint tasteless...... just the taste is a tad overdone, and tastes a bit fake like its from a bottle, not from real fruit and spice.
> 
> All in all..... its not a bad effort from a megaswill mob to market an unusual style to the Australian public. It not something i will buy but it will be interesting to see how it goes and if it changes. I now have a reference
> 
> cheers




...Hey Tony dunno if you might remember but Hahn actually had a Hahn Witbier back in the day...t'was an honest stab at a witbier, competent, drinkable and in a sexy bottle...i'm guessing some where between 2001- 2005...anyone else remember ? the year or two before that they - sorry- Malt Shovel released the Mad Brewers Australian White Beer....first release great, unfortunately the following years was infected....so it seems Hahn/Malt Shovel/Mad Brewers have a bit of history when it comes to brewing Wits...

Cheers
Scott


----------



## raven19

Had the *Rogue 'Yellow Snow' IPA *tonight.

Another tasty drop, nice lacy head - hopping was Amerillo & a home grown rogue variety. Nice but could have been a tad smoother on the bitterness imo.

Great clarity, light golden in colour, and medium carbonation.

So many beers in the fridge at the local Earl of Liecester... not cheap, but tasty!


----------



## proudscum

Could afford the beer but not the ride..nice one 4 pines.

http://www.torontosun.com/news/weird/2011/...7/17310586.html


----------



## Shed101

MitchDudarko said:


> So after the latest haul from Cellarbrations @ Carlisle, the beer cupboard is looking pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inventory:
> *Gage Roads Trippel x 2
> *Les Trois Mousquetaires APA & Baltic Porter
> *8Wired HopWired and Tall Poppy
> *Mikkeller: 1000 IBU, Big Worst Barleywine, Beer Hop Breakfast, Beer Geek Breakfast (Speyside Edition), Beer Geek Brunch (Weasel Edition)
> *BrewDog: Tokyo, Abstrackt #2, #3, #4
> *Nogne O: Sweet Horizon x 2, Sunturnbrew, Andhrimnir Barleywine
> *Stone: Double Arrogant & Arrogant Bastard, Ruination IPA, Levitation Ale
> *Epic: Armageddon, Potamarillo Collab x 2
> *Bear Republic: Hop Rod Rye, Racer 5 IPA
> *St Ambroise Pumpkin Ale
> *Sierra Nevada: 2010 Bogfoot Barleywine x 2, Torpedo Extra IPA, 30th Anniversary Jack & Kens Ale (Black Barleywine)
> *Coopers 2009 Vintage Ale
> 
> I'll drink 'em one day
> 
> Mitch



Why not enjoy them over two days - then you'll remember them for at least the third :icon_drunk:


----------



## vykuza

Estrella Damm Inedit - I think $8 or $9 for a 750ml from Red Bottle Alexandria.






It's probably a beer that should have been drunk fresher than I'm having it today. It's a cloudy lager, with subtle (as to be non-existent) spice notes. 4.8%ABV. Out of the fridge (and the ice bucket! see below) it's fairly tasteless, but has a lovely mouthfeel, considering how dry it is. Carbonation is very low. When it warms up, a slight wit influence comes out, but it's by no means strong. 

It's brewed by Estrella Damm, but the recipe was devised with Estrella Damm brewmasters and Ferran Adria (of El Bulli, one of the best restaurants in the world for some time now). 

From the booklet:



The Booklet said:


> Inedit means "Never been done before". In cooperation with the brewmasters of the Estralla Damm, Inedit was crafted by the globally acclaimed chef Ferran Adria, Juli Soler and sommeliers Ferran Centelles and David Seijas from the elBulli Restaurant.
> 
> Inedit was created to pair with the most exquisite and challenging foods. Foods that contain: Citrus and Oils: ie. salads, vinegar based sauces, Bitter Notes: ie. asparagus, artichokes, rucula. Oily textures: ie. salmon, tuna, fatty cheese.
> 
> A skillfully brewed blend of lager and what beer styles. Inedit uses a combination of barley malt, wheat, hops, coriander, orange peel, yeast and water.
> 
> Uniquely brewed to create a compelx aroma and opaque appearance, a floral nose leaves a sensation of fresh yeast and sweet spices. Lightly carbonated with a creamy texture, the soft, full body leaves a long and lasting finish.
> 
> It is recommended that Inedit is enjoyed chilled in a white wine glass and kept in an ice bucket after serving.
> 
> The beer specifically created to pair with food.



It's by no means life changing, but over all, I quite enjoy this beer - I could smash a few at a BBQ, especially with a big plate of spicy BBQ'd octopus. And I love the bottle. It's like a nice wine bottle with a crown seal and embossed Estrella Damm lettering above the label in the pic.


----------



## petesbrew

Tony said:


> oh here is a fresh one............ not yet on the shelves!
> 
> Hahn White.............again for the Hahn plebs googling for interest..... Hahn White. Read up plebs, here is my opinion!
> 
> Its a whitbier style....... nowhere near hoegaarden........ it lacks that fluffy wheat mouth feel, it lacks any yeast character at all.
> It has a slightly hazy apperance which is suprising for a mega swill brand. flavour of orange and corriander tastes like chemical perfume and is way to strong. It needs to be half to ballance the beer. Its like a amack in the face to be honnest, it doesnt become tiring through the glass. However, i wouldnt be able to drink more than 2 of these in a row.
> 
> I took a 4 pack of Hoe's to the kind LN employee's place to try after i was given these to try. He has not had a Whitbier before but does have a love for fine craft beers and fine wines. He said..... why cant Hahn brew a beer like this???
> I mentioned this coment to a brewing workmate of mine today (goathearder) and he said the obvious...... they can but wont!
> 
> I agree!
> 
> Its going to be marketed to be drank with a wedge of orange as aposed to a wedge of lemon as is usual with tasteless beers. This beer aint tasteless...... just the taste is a tad overdone, and tastes a bit fake like its from a bottle, not from real fruit and spice.
> 
> All in all..... its not a bad effort from a megaswill mob to market an unusual style to the Australian public. It not something i will buy but it will be interesting to see how it goes and if it changes. I now have a reference
> 
> cheers






petesbrew said:


> Found a stubby of this in Dan's last week and bought it out of curiosity. Had it last night while cleaning the pool. Left the suggested orange slice out of it this time.
> My verdict: Well, it's definitely no Hoegaarden, and it seems pretty weak, but the basic belgian wheat flavour is there.
> I reckon if you put this next to other tasteless Low-carb beers this would be my choice if I was thirsty. If I saw this on tap at the local, I'll be keen to give it another try, this time with the orange.



Found this on tap @ Cohi Bar in Darling Harbour on Saturday night. Right next to Monteiths Sparkling Ale.
After a slightly better than average but not fantastic Monteiths, I went for the white... The barman cut a thick wedge of orange for it, and far out it was too much. I reckon the fruit ruined it.
Later on the Monteiths ran out <_< ... so luckily they had some overpriced LCPA in the fridge.


----------



## Gulpa

My haul today (im in the US). First time for all except gonzo. And the best thing is that there was a home brew shop right next to the bottlo. 7 keg connects and 1lb of cascade for $50.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## joshuahardie

:icon_drool2: 

Ruination.... how I love thee..

great haul, very jealous


----------



## MitchDudarko

Hop Rod Rye is incredible! Sip and Savor it!


----------



## joshuahardie

A few newbies

Croucher Pale Ale - a really wonderful pale that shows off nz cascade really well. I liked everything about this beer I encourage you to buy one if you spot it.

Fursty Ferret - another great beer, I suppose it is an english bitter. great malt, the low carbonation suits the beer. I was expecting a gimmick, but I got an enjoyable pint

Banana Bread Beer - more gimmick than beer. I don't know how they get the banana in the beer, but it is banana lolly flavour and does not suit my tastes at all. i love banana ester in my weizens, but a hefe this is not. i won't be buying another.

Deus - Well for the hype and the price I expected this to knock my proverbial socks off. Whilst an intriguing concept, the beer really just tasted like a good Belgian blonde to me. The high carbonation gave some interesting mouth feel, I was surprised that the beer was not crystal clear due to the disengorging process. the yeast note gave it a creamy taste somewhat. strong alcohol hit too. An enjoyable beer, but I won't be going there again, unless someone buys it for me.


----------



## Pennywise

joshuahardie said:


> Banana Bread Beer - more gimmick than beer. I don't know how they get the banana in the beer, but it is banana lolly flavour and does not suit my tastes at all. i love banana ester in my weizens, but a hefe this is not. i won't be buying another.




I really liked this beer when I tried it about 5 months ago, all the flavours seemed to meld quite well, reminded me of Wyeast 3068 straight away. But yeah I agree, it's a bit of a lolly/essence flavour, which they probably would have been better off using 3068 instead


----------



## bum

Gulpa said:


> View attachment 44454


Is that 30th Ann. bottle the Ken & Fritz Ale? If so that'd be my pick of the bunch. I really dug the Bear Republic one too. Hop Devil is a very nice beer if you _completely ignore the name/marketing_ - nice little beer but certainly nothing overly aggressive by (its) local standards. Enjoy your trip/binge, Gulpa. I'm jealous as.


----------



## Gulpa

bum said:


> Is that 30th Ann. bottle the Ken & Fritz Ale? If so that'd be my pick of the bunch. I really dug the Bear Republic one too. Hop Devil is a very nice beer if you _completely ignore the name/marketing_ - nice little beer but certainly nothing overly aggressive by (its) local standards. Enjoy your trip/binge, Gulpa. I'm jealous as.



Hi Bum,

Its the 30th , charlie, fred and ken's bock. Sorry for the crappy blackberry photo. That the first one that I chose to drink :beer: . Just finishing it off now.

Big malty aroma. slight sherry like tones that hint at a bit of age. No noticable hop aroma.
Hazy deep gold colour, with a tight small head.
Flavour is all about sweet malt. Lovely malt. Some fruityness like you get from big munich grain bill. Firm bitterness here as one would expect with a SN beer but really well balanced. Off dry finish. A really lovely beer that I would happily drink quite a bit of.

I only bought the victory because I made the clone from Beer Captured a couple of years back.

I realised while sitting and contemplating the SN that I forgot to go back to the import isle and pick up some $7 thomas hardy ales. Looks like I will need to make another trip.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## bum

Gulpa said:


> Looks like I will need to make another trip.


Oh, pooh!


----------



## outbreak

joshuahardie said:


> :icon_drool2:
> 
> Ruination.... how I love thee..




+1


----------



## Northside Novice

wow really nice beer .
11.3%
bless those monks :beer: View attachment 44465


----------



## Wimmig

Sorry, no photo. Enjoying a Little Creatures East Kent Goldings SB. Tasty. Although the SB Oatmeal Stout that came before it i did like more.


----------



## bconnery

John Boston Premium Lager
Supposedly an all malt beer, with 'no additives or preservatives'...
Very pale in colour and lacking a little in, well everything. It isn't super bland but it isn't far from it. I'm finding it a little on the sweet side overall, definitely doesn't finish as dry as I'd expect. 
It tastes a little like an extract lager (not saying you can't make good ones, just it has a residual body that reminds me of extract lagers where I always struggled to get the beer to finish as low as I'd like)
According to the blurb the original version of this was made with Cape Gooseberries but now uses local hops and I can't help but feel it would have been more interesting in it's former incarnation. 

View attachment 44587


I can't help but feel that the name and the font and colours remind me a lot of this...
View attachment 44588


----------



## Bizier

Yeah, Bconnery, I thoroughly agree with that. And given the design of the case packaging, I would go so far as to say that it is even contrived to obfuscate, intending to catch people either wanting to buy Sam Adams, or thinking it is Sam Adams at a better price "ohhh, that was that beer we liked that time, Boston something..." I tried it today as well and thought it was pretty terrible. And I think the whole historical angle is pretty rich, seeing as the address on the bottle is Ultimo.

Gulpa - rock and roll buddy!!! I am very very jealous.

And tonight I had an Orval which tasted youndg and a little dull, I wanted the brett. I also had a Liefmans Goudenband, well, I gave one to GF and sipped on it. WOW what an awesome beer, it is like a medley of fruits which have been dried by angels on golden sunbeams, I could not believe the balance of complexity and approachability. I want more.


----------



## eric8

joshuahardie said:


> Croucher Pale Ale - a really wonderful pale that shows off nz cascade really well. I liked everything about this beer I encourage you to buy one if you spot it.


Have you tried the Pilsner yet? It won Champion International Lager at BeerNz last Year. One of the best that I have had, not affiliated


----------



## matr

Mikeller (sp?) 1000 IBU @ the sail & anchor.

Wow.... Just WOW.. I am eating hops.


----------



## philw

Coopers Pale last night at The Earl ( The Ale House ) 





and a causal beer up on the River a couple of weeks ago ( Mrs was having a whine as usual  )


----------



## JestersDarts

philw said:


> Coopers Pale last night at The Earl ( The Ale House )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a causal beer up on the River a couple of weeks ago ( Mrs was having a whine as usual  )



Looks like the Renmark Club to me 
Good job


----------



## bconnery

Lagunitas Little Sumpin Sumpin Ale
The Beer Mason's Blurb described this as an American Wheat so when I grabbed it out of the fridge without further reading and poured it I expected something light on the malt but with a little hop hit, an easy drinking summer beer for the first of the evening. One sip had me heading back for the label to discover I was drinking a 7% 60+IBU beer with a delicious hop flavour. 
Really nice beer but a far cry from any American Wheat I've had so far...

The oily juicy hop flavour dominated without being overbalanced, once I got over the mental block of what I had been expecting. 

View attachment 44743


----------



## schooey

bconnery said:


> Lagunitas Little Sumpin Sumpin Ale
> The Beer Mason's Blurb described this as an American Wheat so when I grabbed it out of the fridge without further reading and poured it I expected something light on the malt but with a little hop hit, an easy drinking summer beer for the first of the evening. One sip had me heading back for the label to discover I was drinking a 7% 60+IBU beer with a delicious hop flavour.
> Really nice beer but a far cry from any American Wheat I've had so far...
> 
> The oily juicy hop flavour dominated without being overbalanced, once I got over the mental block of what I had been expecting.
> 
> View attachment 44743



Hahaha.. a bit O/T but this is pretty much what I've brewed for the HUB brewing challenge. I called it 'The Hoptart', an Imperial American Wheat, if you like...


----------



## daemon

Didn't get to try the Sumpin Ale but had a bottle of the Brown Sugga recently. It was one my favourite beers, after a glass @ 9.9% the effects of the alcohol made themselves known too  Would love to brew a clone, if only time will permit!


----------



## bconnery

Lagunitas The Censored Copper Ale
Nice hoppy american amber with solid crystal and other malt character to back it up. At least I got what I expected with this one 

View attachment 44744


----------



## winkle

bconnery said:


> Lagunitas The Censored Copper Ale
> Nice hoppy american amber with solid crystal and other malt character to back it up. At least I got what I expected with this one
> 
> View attachment 44744



I've been meaning to try some of the Lagunitas range, they have a really good rep.
Nectar, Ben?


----------



## bconnery

winkle said:


> I've been meaning to try some of the Lagunitas range, they have a really good rep.
> Nectar, Ben?


Beer Masons Winkle. 
No affiliation but bloody satisfied after 2 packs that's for sure...


----------



## Muggus

schooey said:


> Hahaha.. a bit O/T but this is pretty much what I've brewed for the HUB brewing challenge. I called it 'The Hoptart', an Imperial American Wheat, if you like...


No rumours or anything Tony....


----------



## bconnery

Brouwerij Verhaeghe Vichtenaar
Flanders Red 

The colour is an beautiful deep copper with a rocky head. 
It's a bit sweeter and I expected I guess. lacking the sourness I was expecting. 

There's a hint of cherry, some vanilla and then just a hint of sourness at the end. 
An interesting beer but perhaps not to the taste of a sour nut like me. 

I think this beer would be better as a food match perhaps than on its own but enjoyable in its own way. 

View attachment 44745


----------



## daemon

winkle said:


> I've been meaning to try some of the Lagunitas range, they have a really good rep.
> Nectar, Ben?


Only available from one source in Oz Winkle, will see if I can secure a few for you 

Beer Mason's packs are worth the $$$, especially for the Lagunita's beer glass jar :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## barls

Daemon said:


> Only available from one source in Oz Winkle, will see if I can secure a few for you
> 
> Beer Mason's packs are worth the $$$, especially for the Lagunita's beer glass jar :icon_chickcheers:


second this, well worth it.

the only problem with the beer masons store is the Lagunitas pils isn't available in it.


----------



## bconnery

Daemon said:


> Only available from one source in Oz Winkle, will see if I can secure a few for you
> 
> Beer Mason's packs are worth the $$$, especially for the Lagunita's beer glass jar :icon_chickcheers:



I got a different glass, the Verhaeghe one in the pic in my post above...


----------



## DUANNE

bconnery said:


> Lagunitas Little Sumpin Sumpin Ale
> The Beer Mason's Blurb described this as an American Wheat so when I grabbed it out of the fridge without further reading and poured it I expected something light on the malt but with a little hop hit, an easy drinking summer beer for the first of the evening. One sip had me heading back for the label to discover I was drinking a 7% 60+IBU beer with a delicious hop flavour.
> Really nice beer but a far cry from any American Wheat I've had so far...
> 
> The oily juicy hop flavour dominated without being overbalanced, once I got over the mental block of what I had been expecting.
> 
> View attachment 44743



have you tried the little sumpin wild? its basically the same beer fermented with a belgian strain and is also an exellent beer.


----------



## bconnery

BEERHOG said:


> have you tried the little sumpin wild? its basically the same beer fermented with a belgian strain and is also an exellent beer.


I haven't... I've only tried what came in the pack, which was this one, the amber and the IPA. I haven't tried the latter yet...


----------



## Northside Novice

"Gulden Draak" golden dragon i think

10.5 % alc./vol. dark red strong belgium beer with refermentation.

pretty cool bottle lable.. plastic shrink wrap of sorts. but wow what a strong ale ! full of currents and almost port like flavours that hang around for ages in your mouth. probly better for the middle of winter but i could not wait :drinks: 
View attachment 44777


----------



## Muggus

northside novice said:


> "Gulden Draak" golden dragon i think
> 
> 10.5 % alc./vol. dark red strong belgium beer with refermentation.
> 
> pretty cool bottle lable.. plastic shrink wrap of sorts. but wow what a strong ale ! full of currents and almost port like flavours that hang around for ages in your mouth. probly better for the middle of winter but i could not wait :drinks:
> View attachment 44777


Just seeing that bottle brings back very fond memories! 
What a crackingly good beer. Been meaning to get my hands on some for a number of years...certainly would be amazing on cold winters night.


----------



## Northside Novice

Muggus said:


> Just seeing that bottle brings back very fond memories!
> What a crackingly good beer. Been meaning to get my hands on some for a number of years...certainly would be amazing on cold winters night.




pretty sure 1st choice stock them now if thats any help. i got mine from begium shop online


----------



## Muggus

northside novice said:


> pretty sure 1st choice stock them now if thats any help. i got mine from begium shop online


Cheers for that!

Got a 1st Choice down the road...and Warners At The Bay


----------



## big78sam

I had the misfortune of trying a Tui East India Pale Ale this evening. I was surprised the bottlo I went to was selling a NZ brewed IPA and now I understand why. This was a characterless beer that is rather similar to the megabrewed "blondes" in the market at the moment. No malt character, no hop flavour or aroma and, as I realised after driving off, 4% abv. 

There were no major flaws in this beer, but I fail to see how they can get away with serving a characterless, 4% beer like that under the label of an IPA (from a quick google search I think it's even be a lager, it certainly tasted like one!) 

If you went to an indian restaurant an ordered a Vindaloo you wouldn't necessarily expect a perfect example of a traditional recipe. But if you got something that tasted exactly like butter chicken you'd send it back and never go to the restaurant again.

I'll be emailing them expressing my disgust, if not at the beer, at the fact they have the cheek to call it an IPA!


EDIT: Feedback left with the brewery and I feel much better about myself.

On a more positive note, I tried an endeavour amber ale last might and loved it. Nice chocolate malt and raisin character. A bit of spicy POR character was perfect in this as well.


----------



## Nobby

big78sam said:


> I had the misfortune of trying a Tui East India Pale Ale this evening.
> 
> I'll be emailing them expressing my disgust, if not at the beer, at the fact they have the cheek to call it an IPA!




I stood in the coolroom at Uncle Dans on friday umming and aaring on whether to buy a carton of this, had never
heard of it so i thought i'll go the safe option and buy a carton of coopers..glad i spent my coin on the sparkling ales
instead..

be interested to hear what they have to say if they reply..

also tried the Monteiths Golden ale.. :icon_vomit: tipped it down the sink after the second mouthful..how they get away
with selling that carbonated yellow water is beyond me..


----------



## Muggus

big78sam said:


> I had the misfortune of trying a Tui East India Pale Ale this evening. I was surprised the bottlo I went to was selling a NZ brewed IPA and now I understand why. This was a characterless beer that is rather similar to the megabrewed "blondes" in the market at the moment. No malt character, no hop flavour or aroma and, as I realised after driving off, 4% abv.


I was more than disappointed when I tried Tui for the first time, more than a few years ago.
They say IPA, and even some British IPA's are exactly there...according to the BJCP...but Tui is more like the Aussie beer of similiar name than any sort of IPA...hops!? 
Yeah, you're allowed to make that mistake once.


----------



## Northside Novice

gez this one must off got lost somewhere ? 
JS hopthief winter 09 !
cant remember what it was like other than that i liked it <_< hhmm but it does seem to be rather delicious tonight !
F-all hop aroma at first but best befor feb 2010 might have something to do with that :lol: 
but after each sup there is such a full hop burst flavour dancing in the back of my mouth ,
reminds me of alpha pale ale. it is quite intense.
A mellow sort of nutty malt flavour has me really enjoying this little beauty :icon_cheers: 

View attachment 44902


----------



## waggastew

After reading many reviews about how bad it was I thought I would try Tooheys Extra Dry Platinum to see for myself!

Lets just say the reviews were right. Surely the beginning of the introduction of high alcohol/low taste (aka malt liquor) booze to fuel a bit more agro in pubs/parks and other late night venues etc.


----------



## humulus

nobby said:


> I stood in the coolroom at Uncle Dans on friday umming and aaring on whether to buy a carton of this, had never
> heard of it so i thought i'll go the safe option and buy a carton of coopers..glad i spent my coin on the sparkling ales
> instead..
> 
> be interested to hear what they have to say if they reply..
> 
> also tried the Monteiths Golden ale.. :icon_vomit: tipped it down the sink after the second mouthful..how they get away
> with selling that carbonated yellow water is beyond me..


I agree 100% :icon_vomit:


----------



## humulus

northside novice said:


> wow really nice beer .
> 11.3%
> bless those monks :beer: View attachment 44465


Makes me feel religious beautiful drop!!!!!


----------



## Bizier

I drank 3 of the Sam Adams Summer Ales this evening. I have to say that I am not a fan of spiced or similar beers, especially when released in small batches, where the spicing can be out of balance. As is Sam Adams' usual way, they are on point. Even though it is heavy handed with the lemon peel, it is very refreshing, and I kind of want to wash it down with another one. I would guage that as a measure of success. It is kind of like sherbert, marmalade and gin and/or Cointreau in a beer.


----------



## .DJ.

I enjoyed the Samuel Adams Summer Ale.. loved the refreshing lemon zest with the peppery background...

nice beer.


----------



## MitchDudarko

A few that I had last night:





Nogne O Two Captains DIPA. Once again, the winner from the Nogne O homebrew competition gets to brew his recipe at the brewery.
Defiinetly a Double IPA - hopbag aroma, earthy as well. Great bittering.





Infinium. Light and spritzy like sparkling wine. It was okay. I'm glad I only bought one bottle though.





Epic/DogFish Head collab beer Portamarillo. This was like smoked bacon in a bottle. Yum!

Mitch


----------



## Will88

Just out of curiosity Mitch, where did you get the Portamarillo? I'd love to get my hands on it if it's still floating about.


----------



## Pennywise

I know nothing new or specially exciting, but it's good to come home on a Friday and find a forgotten Leffe Tripple in the fridge.


----------



## HeavyNova

Will88 said:


> Just out of curiosity Mitch, where did you get the Portamarillo? I'd love to get my hands on it if it's still floating about.


Not sure where you're situated Will88 but I picked a bottle of the Portamarillo last week at the International Beer Shop in Leederville, Perth.


----------



## Will88

Yeh, I just looked around my local (Brisbane) craft bottle shops and couldn't find it. Fortunately I was able to order one from Slowbeer though.


----------



## MitchDudarko

Yeah mate, I have to order all my beers like this from Perth. I got mine from the lovely lads at Cellarbrations at Carlisle. I have to say, I really enjoyed that Portamarillo, and safe to say i'm glad I bought two bottles


----------



## bconnery

waggastew said:


> After reading many reviews about how bad it was I thought I would try Tooheys Extra Dry Platinum to see for myself!
> 
> Lets just say the reviews were right. Surely the beginning of the introduction of high alcohol/low taste (aka malt liquor) booze to fuel a bit more agro in pubs/parks and other late night venues etc.


I used to try any different beer that I found. Didn't matter if I knew it wasn't going to be that crash hot, I would try it. 
Tooheys Extra Dry Platinum was the beer that changed my rule. It was that bad...

MOylans Kilt Lifter
Scotch Ale
Nice malty rich ale. Plenty of smooth malt without being too sweet. Holds the 8% well. 

Excuse the crappy pic, couldn't be bothered digging out the good camera...
View attachment 45022


----------



## bconnery

Haand Byrggeriet Hesjeol
Recreation of a harvest ale from old Norway apparently. 

Kind of a rich sweet malt, but with a reasonable bitterness. Not any real crystal malt flavour, mostly a base malt character, without being lacking in flavour. 

Something like a saison crossed with a scottish ale perhaps? Hard to categorise but very nice to drink...

Edit: Just read the notes and apparently it hase barley oats and rye. Oats explains the smoothness, but I didn't get much rye slickness or spiciness. 
Supposedly done with their wild house yeast but I definitely didn't get much funk, perhaps it has faded a little. This would explain the saison note I got though...

View attachment 45023


----------



## bconnery

Haand Byrggeriet Farewell Ale
Brewed to farewell or honour the dead and wish them well in the afterlife. 

Dark and rich with a hint of spiciness. Dangerously drinkable for 7.5%. 

I'd say I'd like people to drink this to toast me when I go but if I'm not around to enjoy it then you might as well all be drinking Hahn Super Dry...

View attachment 45025


----------



## bconnery

Mikkeller Beer Geek Breakfast
Well balanced roasty coffee stout. 

View attachment 45049


----------



## jlm

bconnery said:


> Mikkeller Beer Geek Breakfast
> Well balanced roasty coffee stout.
> 
> View attachment 45049


Ahhh, Its pouring at nectar already?


----------



## bconnery

jlm said:


> Ahhh, Its pouring at nectar already?


As of Friday night if not earlier...


----------



## bconnery

Mountain Goat/Thornbridge Crossbreed Thorny Goat Black IPA

almost a melony hop hit in both the aroma and flavour
good supporting malt 
Not a strong roastiness despite the colour, as is expected by the style I guess


View attachment 45052


----------



## Pennywise

Birra Moretti Lager

Appearance- Straw
Aroma- None
Flavor- None
Mouthfeel- like water, slightly carbed





Overall Impression- Shit


----------



## jbowers

Pennywise said:


> Birra Moretti Lager
> 
> Appearance- Straw
> Aroma- None
> Flavor- None
> Mouthfeel- like water, slightly carbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall Impression- Shit




Massively accurate review. That beer is shithouse.


----------



## vykuza

bconnery said:


> Haand Byrggeriet Hesjeol
> Recreation of a harvest ale from old Norway apparently.
> 
> Kind of a rich sweet malt, but with a reasonable bitterness. Not any real crystal malt flavour, mostly a base malt character, without being lacking in flavour.
> 
> Something like a saison crossed with a scottish ale perhaps? Hard to categorise but very nice to drink...
> 
> Edit: Just read the notes and apparently it hase barley oats and rye. Oats explains the smoothness, but I didn't get much rye slickness or spiciness.
> Supposedly done with their wild house yeast but I definitely didn't get much funk, perhaps it has faded a little. This would explain the saison note I got though...
> 
> View attachment 45023




I got heaps of smokiness in mine (and a HUGE layer of yeast.. maybe 1/2cm at the bottom of the bottle) It was nice enough, but I wouldn't buy a case of it.


----------



## Snow

bconnery said:


> Haand Byrggeriet Farewell Ale
> Brewed to farewell or honour the dead and wish them well in the afterlife.
> 
> Dark and rich with a hint of spiciness. Dangerously drinkable for 7.5%.
> 
> I'd say I'd like people to drink this to toast me when I go but if I'm not around to enjoy it then you might as well all be drinking Hahn Super Dry...
> 
> View attachment 45025



Ben I definitely won't be drinking Hahn Super Dry at your funeral. I'd want something to get me drunk really quickly, like Toohey's Extra Dry Platinum. :icon_vomit: 

As an aside, you guys posting pictures really need to brush up on your beer presentation skills! Some of those shots put me off the beer, despite the reviews!

Of course, this is coming from a complete hypocrite who has never posted a beer in this thread... h34r: 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## winkle

bconnery said:


> As of Friday night if not earlier...



:icon_offtopic: Dang, I'd best mosey on down Saturday arvo or Sunday :icon_cheers:

Edit: went OT


----------



## drsmurto

A confession....

I've been necking Melbourne Bitter for the last 2 weeks during my stint at a winery during vintage (aka cleaning out presses, tanks etc). After 12 hour days in the winery i am physically exhausted. I volunteered for this :blink: 

I (finally) understand the concept of a lawnmower beer. Something that i can drink in a few gulps and feel refreshed. I was a little ashamed at first to be enjoying the MB but now grab an extra for drive home.

This scientist has never worked so hard in his whole life. *A big cheers to those of you who have physical jobs*, i now appreciate hard work (i do work hard but it's my brain that does the work normally and with the help of hour lunch breaks, 9-5 and a few coffee breaks to boot i have nothing to complain about). 6am starts, 6pm finishes, 30 min lunch break if i am lucky. Only 7 more days of this shit left and i can go back to my normal working life. 

Will i still rate Melbourne Bitter? :icon_drunk: 

Cheers
DrSmurto

p.s. took a case of my bo pils in and the winemakers (and fellow cellar rats hands ) have enjoyed it immensely but given my thirst for MB i am not sure how much i can take away from that.......


----------



## Muggus

DrSmurto said:


> A confession....
> 
> I've been necking Melbourne Bitter for the last 2 weeks during my stint at a winery during vintage (aka cleaning out presses, tanks etc). After 12 hour days in the winery i am physically exhausted. I volunteered for this :blink:
> 
> I (finally) understand the concept of a lawnmower beer. Something that i can drink in a few gulps and feel refreshed. I was a little ashamed at first to be enjoying the MB but now grab an extra for drive home.
> 
> This scientist has never worked so hard in his whole life. *A big cheers to those of you who have physical jobs*, i now appreciate hard work (i do work hard but it's my brain that does the work normally and with the help of hour lunch breaks, 9-5 and a few coffee breaks to boot i have nothing to complain about). 6am starts, 6pm finishes, 30 min lunch break if i am lucky. Only 7 more days of this shit left and i can go back to my normal working life.
> 
> Will i still rate Melbourne Bitter? :icon_drunk:
> 
> Cheers
> DrSmurto
> 
> p.s. took a case of my bo pils in and the winemakers (and fellow cellar rats hands ) have enjoyed it immensely but given my thirst for MB i am not sure how much i can take away from that.......


Sounds all too familiar.

The boss went out a bought a case of Coronas after the last day picking this vintage.
After 8 hours out in the heat wading my way through tonnes of Petit Verdot, an ice cold cerveza hit the spot like nothing else.


----------



## MitchDudarko

Nogne O Sweet Horizon. 14% ABV. It was like drinking rum and raisin chocolate. I love Rum and Raisin chocolate.


----------



## Muggus

MitchDudarko said:


> Nogne O Sweet Horizon. 14% ABV. It was like drinking rum and raisin chocolate. I love Rum and Raisin chocolate.


 :icon_drool2: Jealous!

What number/vintage is that one?
I'm waiting for the right occasion to crack open the Batch #2 I bought a couple of years back.


----------



## MitchDudarko

Muggus,

Batch number: 372
Brewed: 30/06/2008

I bought two bottles of it, both from the same batch


----------



## Bizier

There comes a time in every brewer's life when they find that special beer...


----------



## Tony

much enjoyed the 4 pack...... damn these guys can brew!


----------



## beers

Bizier said:


> There comes a time in every brewer's life when they find that special beer...



until then I hope you will just keep searching...


----------



## Bizier

Tony said:


> much enjoyed the 4 pack...... damn these guys can brew!


Face it Tony. With all due respect, just admit you like in-your-face US hop flavours.


----------



## Pennywise

I think this will become quite a regular purchase from Aldi, ten bucks a six pack, and a damn fine Hefe


----------



## Yob

bconnery said:


> MOylans Kilt Lifter
> Scotch Ale



Oban Bay Brewery do a Kilt Lifter as well. Might want to see if you can lay your hands on one of these to compare Oban Bay - Kilt Lifter

Not sure about local supplies, will try and dig up my notes too.

Cheers


----------



## white.grant

Crappy image but a cracker of a beer. Lovely hop aroma, then a surprising choc/roastiness on a long finish.


----------



## Tony

Bizier said:


> Face it Tony. With all due respect, just admit you like in-your-face US hop flavours.



Yeah i have always been the APA nazi on here...... but every now and then a brewer creates a US hop driven beer that just gets it right for my taste buds. This aint perfect, but hot damn if i could make it just like this i would buy a lor more US hops!


----------



## mwd

Tony said:


> Yeah i have always been the APA nazi on here...... but every now and then a brewer creates a US hop driven beer that just gets it right for my taste buds. This aint perfect, but hot damn if i could make it just like this i would buy a lor more US hops!



My favourite commercial brew too. Dying to try it on tap. One of these days must head back to Aberdeen and sample the Brewdog pub.


----------



## waggastew

Paulaner Octoberfest, 1L can (can you imagine the damage if you could get a cube of these!) with the 'oh I just can't resist' 1L stein at Dan's. 1.5 long necks of 6.5%.........

Its lager, but oh so malty. You can SMELL the malt in this beer. Begging for some roasty/porky/crackling/knuckle/haxen goodness, or some fatty/hoofs/lips/arseholes sausage with senf. 

What is the base malt for this beer How can it smell so fresh out of aluminium?


----------



## MitchDudarko

LC Mrzen. 




I'd always pray that LC weren't going to do a lager for one of their single batches. Now i'm glad they did 
Is it just me or does most (see: all) Little Creatures beers have head retention problems?

Mountain Goat Black IPA




This was delicious. Had a wonderfully citrusy and floral hopbag aroma, but drank like a nice roasty stout which wasn't too heavy on the palate. Superb.

Mikkeller Beer Hop Breakfast. 




This was more of a Hop driven stout than a black IPA. Piney and a little citursy, but mostly bitter stout. Was lovely too.

Mitch


----------



## Pollux

Mildura Brewery Choc Hop Stout..........

Quite an interesting beer this one, very light body for a stout, nicely balanced and for once a stout that even my wife will drink......Went back and bought a case (8 bottles) today after trying one last night.


----------



## MitchDudarko

HaandBrygeriet 'Norwegian Wood' I'm having trouble describing this. It smells woody, tastes lightly smoked, and kind of stewed fruity, which i'm assming is the Juniper berries (I've never tasted them before so it is a stab in the dark). Only 2 things I can fault with this beer. It's a little overcarbed, so it's mouthfeel is a little lighter than I like and the Missus really likes it. So I had to part with the other bottle. A very Bittersweet moment is was as I poured her a glass.


----------



## Spork

Last night. Disappointing





Last night, Fat Cat's Piss more like it... 





Every night! The best thing about living in Tassie. 





Tonight. Hefty Hop Hit. Better than the Fat cat's piss, but have had better IPA's.


----------



## outbreak

MitchDudarko said:


> HaandBrygeriet 'Norwegian Wood' I'm having trouble describing this. It smells woody, tastes lightly smoked, and kind of stewed fruity, which i'm assming is the Juniper berries (I've never tasted them before so it is a stab in the dark). Only 2 things I can fault with this beer. It's a little overcarbed, so it's mouthfeel is a little lighter than I like and the Missus really likes it. So I had to part with the other bottle. A very Bittersweet moment is was as I poured her a glass.




I had that beer a few weeks ago and really enjoyed it. Loving all of their beers actually.


----------



## MitchDudarko

It's the first of theirs i've had, and really enjoyed it. I've got a couple bottles of their Dobbel Dose in the cupboard. Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## waggastew

Pollux said:


> Mildura Brewery Choc Hop Stout..........
> 
> Quite an interesting beer this one, very light body for a stout, nicely balanced and for once a stout that even my wife will drink......Went back and bought a case (8 bottles) today after trying one last night.
> 
> View attachment 45422



Just cracked a bottle now. I am getting alot of Cottee's Chocolate Syrup. Assuming lactose, vanilla essence and some cocoa.

When I first started brewing dark beers I was excited about adding chocolate/coffee/vanilla/dried fruit/cherry etc. Now I just want to brew my dark beers with malt..........


----------



## DUANNE

Pollux said:


> Mildura Brewery Choc Hop Stout..........
> 
> Quite an interesting beer this one, very light body for a stout, nicely balanced and for once a stout that even my wife will drink......Went back and bought a case (8 bottles) today after trying one last night.
> 
> View attachment 45422



i had a glass of this beer at beer deluxe last nite. my brother who was with me described it as drinking a vanilla ice cream with chocolate topping.


----------



## Spork

Last of my selection from Crown Cellars on Saturday, the pick of the bunch, and cheapest! The Hopfix was OK, but a bit OTT for my tastes. This one should be called an IPA I think because of the dominant hop flavours, rather than just a Pale Ale. Wonder how much a dozen are...


----------



## Brad Churchill

Was over in Melbourne last week and happened to pop into Mrs Parma's.

What a great place.

I would recommend to anyone who likes APA's to try the Artic Fox APA they have on tap :icon_drool2: 

IMO an absolutely sensational beer and while I tried many of their other beers over the course of the week I kept coming back to the APA. Quite a full flavoured beer that would also pass as an IPA. Very fruity with a citrus hit and a strong malt backbone. Definately my favourite beer atm.

Cheers

Brad


----------



## Lecterfan

Floreffe Primas Melior: Yum. Lots of raisin, dark berries, very fizzy on the tongue but not particularly highly carbed. Quite complex, with a lot of sweetness (reminds me of being 17 and sipping my first southern comfort...but in a good way haha). Not as nice as a chimay blue, but lovely in its in own right. Lingering bitterness and alcohol warmth. Website says it has coriander and anise in it which lends it a slight sarsparilla edge I guess. http://www.brasserielefebvre.be/produits.p...ima&lang=en

It was drunk with chops from a home raised and home butchered two tooth with corn and spud - all cooked over the smoking ashes of an open fire. Magnificent.


The porter was nice, a crispness to it that I wouldn't expect such a strong ale to have. Unfortunately it was overshadowed by the floreffe (which is in the glass in the pic)...simply nowhere near the depth of flavour of the latter.


edit: spelling and to apologise for my attempt at beer flavour waffle...just going with my nose/taste and have probably used all the wrong words...


----------



## Spork

Lecterfan said:


> ...snip... beer flavour waffle... sniip...






Hmm, beer flavoured waffle? What a great idea!


----------



## raven19

Cracked a 2009 Coopers Vintage Strong Ale tonight. Very tasty and smooth as. Forgot to take a snap though!


----------



## manticle

Lecterfan said:


> edit: spelling and to apologise for my attempt at beer flavour waffle...just going with my nose/taste and have probably used all the wrong words...



You describe the flavours you taste. No more, no less. That's how it is, or at least should be.


----------



## Spork

My fave beer ever anywhere - although I will continue with my quest to find a better one...
Oud Beersel Bersalis, a very tasty Belgian Tripel. Nice aroma and colour, great head, wonderful balance of hoppy bite, malty sweetness and a spicy / peppery aftertaste. If it wasn't $130 plus post for a carton, and %9.5 alc/vol I could drink it all the time... One of the main reasons I have decided to embark on home brewing - if I can make something anything like this for $60 per 23 liters I will be absolutely stoked.
I have a dozen of these I would like to cellar for a year or 3, but I have a best mate and a brother in law who I want to share a few with also. Might just have to bite the bullet and get another carton...


----------



## Spork

Grabbed a 4 pack of these - Cascade first harvest, "Pure hop brew". "Brewed on one day only, using fresh green hops and the first barley of the season's harvest". Could be a pale ale, leaning towards an IPA?

On the second one as I type, not a bad drop at all. Nice colour, good head, and the clarity you would expect from a big brewery. Potent aroma, and an interesting taste. I'm ordinary at describing taste, but it sort of goes: fruity hops > sweet malt > bitter hops. The sweetness just sort of pokes it's nose in between 2 quite distinct hoppy tastes. I wonder how much for a carton...

Not one for cellaring as far as I can tell, use by date is 1st Jan 2012




Re. my post on the 24th and the Beer Here Fat Cat / cats' piss.

I posted my thoughts on Beer Here's facebook wall, and added that it might have been an "off" bottle, as it was cloudy and there was some (technical term warning) "crud" under the bottle cap, that I didn't notice until the next day. To my surprise, the beer maker / exporter replied the following day! He thinks I just got a bad bottle, and has sent me a voucher for 2 free bottles of my choice of their range from the place I bought it from. I'm very impressed with that for customer service, and I thought it opnly fair to post that info. in the same thread as I posted my criticism of his product.

Cheers.


----------



## bconnery

Spork said:


> Grabbed a 4 pack of these - Cascade first harvest, "Pure hop brew". "Brewed on one day only, using fresh green hops and the first barley of the season's harvest". Could be a pale ale, leaning towards an IPA?
> 
> On the second one as I type, not a bad drop at all. Nice colour, good head, and the clarity you would expect from a big brewery. Potent aroma, and an interesting taste. I'm ordinary at describing taste, but it sort of goes: fruity hops > sweet malt > bitter hops. The sweetness just sort of pokes it's nose in between 2 quite distinct hoppy tastes. I wonder how much for a carton...
> 
> Not one for cellaring as far as I can tell, use by date is 1st Jan 2012


Each one is different but my experience with these in the past is that they are best drunk very fresh. I wouldn't let it get anywhere near Jan 2012 myself...


----------



## raven19

Enjoying 8 Wired's IPA, very tasty! Pushing the bitterness big time with a restrained malt backbone. No complaints though!




Official beer page linky


----------



## raven19

*Tuatara Helles (NZ)*

My bottle of this frothed like a biatch once it hit the glass. Excellent lacing down the glass with a straw like colour. Smooth and clean, not much else to report for a lager though.


----------



## Tony

Had lunch in Newcastle today at The Dockyard..... overlooking Newcastle harbour. Big sign out the front saying 13 beers on tap drew me in.

Started with a Franziskaner on tap which was a very nice start (no pic) as we scoped the menu.

I looked over and saw a small fridge on the left of the bar and i just got up and went over for a look

DROOL............ :icon_drool2: 

Full of Belgian, English, America and local awsome beers!

Tony rubs hands together and licks lips as hot blond barmaid walks over and hands me a beer list 

Started with this:






10% ABV, AWSOME beer! malty sweet, hints of dark fruit, chocolate and spice...... very nice 

After lunch and the big sweet beer, i felt like a palet clenser. I almost got a SNPA but being the APA Nazi..... i went with a White shield IPA.






Big hard water chewiness, just enough malt to hold the big bold bitterness and floral hops. A touch earthy in the finnish and DAMN did i enjoy it.

I could have sat there all day and drank one of each in the fridge to be honnest.


----------



## white.grant

Going to post this picture twice - the joy of home brewing. This is my favourite 8% beer on the right and my clone of it on the left, pleased to say that I win  - slightly higher carb on mine but I can make 20 liters of it for the price of 2 stubbies of theirs... 






cheers

grant

ps. if you're in the NSW special case swap, you're getting the one on the left!


----------



## Spork

I like the look of the one on the left Grant. 


Well, Christian for Beer Here semt me a voucher for 2 free bottles to replace my bad bottle of Fat Cat.
This is one of them:





Beer Here Black Cat. (Denmark)
Crown cellars $12-13 for 500ml.
I think it’s a porter.
Nice malty aroma.
Creamy, tan colour head.
Dark brown, not black.
Nice taste. Bitter chocolate and almost a burnt onion sort of caramel – in a good way.
4.7% alc. Maybe it’s a dark ale instead of a porter?
6/10


----------



## white.grant

Spork said:


> I like the look of the one on the left Grant.



:icon_cheers: 

I'm utterly ruined now...


----------



## Spork

Beer Here Dark Hops Hoppy Black Ale (Denmark)
$13 - $14 500ml Crown Cellars.
Nice aroma.
Nice head.
Darker than the Black Cat.
Tastier than the Black Cat too! Very nice. Very stouty. Full flavoured. Bittersweet, the hops arent really dominant, they just stop it being a desert type beer. My pick of the bunch from the 4 Beer Here beers Ive tried.
8.5% alc! This could do some damage!
Extra .5 point for the awesome label.
7.5/10


----------



## Spork

Lagunitas Brown Shugga. Sweet release. 
?Americal brown ale?
Approx $5 / 375ml. BeerMasons mail order.
A brown ale (?) made in California.
Great aroma, nice tan coloured foamy head.
Cramael and more caramel taste, smooth mouthfeel, lingering bitter aftertaste. Reminiscent of a good porter, but more intense flavours.
Had to have bitter in there somewhere @ 51.1 IBU
And 9.99% abv too.
Nice for a change, but I dont know if I could drink 2 in a row.
7/10


----------



## Spork

Arrived today.


----------



## jbowers

Where did you pick those puppies up?


----------



## Spork

Beer Masons. :beerbang:


----------



## .DJ.

*Crappy iPhone Pic alert!

*a beer that my BIL brought back from the US...

Easily one of the best IPA's ive had..


----------



## schooey

Had to drink a stubbie of TED today to aoid being a rude prick to the neighbour... <_<

Came home and washed my mouth out with this...







Awesome ******* beer... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Spork

Bloke @ Crown Cellars recommended them.
Not a bad drop, which is just as well because I got 1/2 a dozen.


----------



## Bizier

.DJ. said:


> *Crappy iPhone Pic alert!
> 
> *a beer that my BIL brought back from the US...
> 
> Easily one of the best IPA's ive had..


Mmm... fresh Lagunitas.


----------



## .DJ.

with a price of $3.30 per stubby...


----------



## going down a hill

A little bottle-o down the road had some stock of Budvar Dark Lager, didn't know that one existed! I love the standard, and this one is just as beautiful, it is quite sweet and caramel flavoured almost cola-ish. I have never tasted a beer like it, come to think about it I dont think I have ever tasted a dark lager.

Pic found on net.


----------



## Bribie G

Kozel of CZ do a dark lager as well, as you say very sweetish. I recognised the taste straight away, it's a style that still exists in Eastern Europe and even the Middle East - used to drink something similar in Turkey and in Israel - but seems to have died out in the West. German dunkels are extremely different. I wonder how they get that sweetness. Oh and Baltika 4 from Russia is nice if you like that style and made with a fair bit of rye. Wish we had a Dans in Caboolture.


----------



## going down a hill

BribieG said:


> Kozel of CZ do a dark lager as well, as you say very sweetish. I recognised the taste straight away, it's a style that still exists in Eastern Europe and even the Middle East - used to drink something similar in Turkey and in Israel - but seems to have died out in the West. German dunkels are extremely different. I wonder how they get that sweetness. Oh and Baltika 4 from Russia is nice if you like that style and made with a fair bit of rye. Wish we had a Dans in Caboolture.



Well, I know what I'm going to be looking for now. 

I drank a fair bit of Kozel last year and didn't realise it was a lager, Dan's had 3 for $10 special last year (i'm not trying to rub it in). I can't get over the cola taste that is in the Budvar, the bottle says that they used Pale, Munich, Caramel and Roasted Malts.


----------



## Pennywise

Spork said:


> Bloke @ Crown Cellars recommended them.
> Not a bad drop, which is just as well because I got 1/2 a dozen.



If that's the ESB they had on hand pump at the brewery a month or so back, damn it's good


----------



## Pennywise

BribieG said:


> Kozel of CZ do a dark lager as well



Damn fine beer that one, one of the few beers we _have_ to buy if SWMBO see's one on the shelf, and I need to buy a few becuase the biatch drinks em' on me


----------



## Spork

I had to see what everyone was talking about.
It's pretty f'kn nice I must say!

I am curious as to why it's called a "strong pale ale" though, at 4.1% abv - not that it really matters - see above.


----------



## humulus

Spork said:


> I had to see what everyone was talking about.
> It's pretty f'kn nice I must say!
> 
> I am curious as to why it's called a "strong pale ale" though, at 4.1% abv - not that it really matters - see above.


+1 for Timmy Taylors!


----------



## Spork

on the agenda for tonight.
Sipping the White Rabbit Dark Ale as I post this - thats a seriously nice beer for the price. 

edit:
onto the Holgate Hopinator double IPA now, thats not a bad drop either. 

The choice tonight was between these 4 for $20, or one of these: http://shop.belgianshop.com/acatalog/Trapp...Cru_Beer_75.jpg for (IIRC) $22.95
I'll most likely get around to that one, but for now I'm pleased with the 4 different ones I bought home.


----------



## mwd

Nice to see someone who is really getting a great amount of commercial beers taste tested. Wish we had some of the examples available up here. Shame about the price on some of them though 

I kind of cringe when buying a 4 pack of Punk IPA and I think I saw Duvel at $49.00


----------



## Cube

Oh dear god no...... received this pic in the email...... and it's not a joke.... obvious who is going to make it!

Sure - not in the glass as such but a commercial beer non-the-less and I can assure you it will be shit house in the glass when it comes out :icon_vomit: 

Like the embossed glass thou....


----------



## Spork

I'm really glad I got the White Rabbit dark ale, because if I'd have tried their White Ale first I wouldn't have bought the dark. The White ale is really not to my taste at all. In a word - insipid.
Luckily I still have the Holgate "Temptress" chocolate porter to cleanse the palate, and a James Squire IPA in the 'fridge, just in case...


----------



## Muggus

It's been a while, so I thought i'd make it worthwhile
Battle of the Tripels!



Westmalle Trappist Trippel vs Tripel Karmaliet
Both amazing beers. 
Both of which i've tried many times before
Both are serious contenders to being the best Tripels in the world.

So a side by side comparison certainly would be nice...

But i'm not content with that...

The twist?

Both are 5 years past their Best Before!






Results?

The Karmaliet had obvious signs of oxidation from the word go; browned "apple juice" sort of colour, no head retention, low carbonation. Yet the flavour was still deeply complex with lots of phenolic spice and rich bready malt, with the sherry-like undertones of an old beer.

The Westmalle...words can't explain how well this beer aged! It had hardly changed...more than 5 years down the track! Stunning golden beer that holds a big dense white head that still retains the unbelievably complex spicy, floral, somewhat cheesy aroma, with a rich velvety and beautifully balanced palated packed full of seemingly untainted benchmark Tripel characters with an amazingly clean finish for such an old beer. 

No contest really! 


Having said that, my thoughts lead me to believe the Karmaliet may have seen some harsher days than the Westmalle, storagewise, because fresh they are very comparable beer.


----------



## Tony

how did they stack up against a fresher bottle mate?

I have had the Westmalle Trappist Trippel before and when it arived from Slow Beer it was 6 months over its used by.

It was awsome from memory but i always wondered........

But belgian beers never go bad do they....... they just change


----------



## Muggus

I would rate the Westmalle just as good as a fresh bottle...I was blown away by how aromatic it still was. Every beer i've ever tried after 3 years in the bottle tends to lose mosts of its hop aroma and develops alot of secondary bottle character. 
This way still quite a delicate yet rich beer if anything, i'd gained complexity.

The Karmaliet on the otherhand, like I mentioned, obvious oxidation. Had similiar phenolic/yeast derived character of the orginal beer, which is fantastic, but you get those competing oxidised dried fruit/sherry/acetaldehyde characters in there, and the texture was just not the same as the Westmalle...which, once again, was amazing.


Belgian strong ales, of all sorts, are amazing for aging. Next year I finally get to crack open a 2002 Chimay Bleu! 
I've also got a 2007...combined with the 2012 that should be an amazing experience!


----------



## Spork

Did someone say Chimay?




2009.
Sipping it as I post this.
$22.95 a bottle - but hey, you only live once right? People think nothing of spending that on a bottle of fermented grape juice, so why should a fine beer be any different? That said I don't plan on making this my daily swill - unless of course I can replicate it for $20 a dozen...
"mellower" than a Stubby of Chimay Bleu, not sure if thats just because it's been bottle conditioned for longer or what. Wonderfully complex flavour. My wife hates all beers, but she tasted this one and warned me she could get to like it...


----------



## Pennywise

Took a drive out to SlowBeer yesterday and grabbed a few beers, a growler of fancy pants for starters






Then Angry Boys Brown Ale






Then this beast, boy was it smokey and rich


----------



## bum

Haven't had the Fancy Pants yet but the other two are among my faves. Nice choices, Pennywise!


----------



## outbreak

Does anyone know where they order their growlers from?

*edit: Slow Beer that is....


----------



## Pennywise

Pretty sure the Fancy Pants ran out yesterday, spewin' cause it's an awesome beer. I've never had an Amber with that much zesty orange/citrus before, it was quite a nice surprise.
The Brown Ale I could have had a session on, a big session, what an easy drinker. I've read some of the reviews on RateBeer for this and quite frankly I don't agree with half/most of them. I didn't get any hot alcohol, or strong molasis, but it was quite nutty & sweet with a slightly bitter finish, not much though.
Seeing Double I was after drinking that puppy, massive peaty/smokey flavor with a big sweet toffee aroma. I couldn't much more than caramel, peat smoke & wood from it & I doubt I could go more than one bottle in a sitting, it's just a massive smack in the mouth. Very nice, but definatly a sipper.


----------



## Spork

Nice enough IPA, but I've had better for cheaper.


----------



## Pennywise

Last night dug into another couple with dinner, the first was a Hopfix, nice beer but very dissapointrd about it's claim, ffs my standard house beers have more hop character. If it was called malty pale ale I would have nothing to complain about, but it is not a "Hopfix". Still, once I got over that I did enjoy the beer






Then an 8 Wired Stout, mmm, this hit the spot. On the tamer end of an RIS, loads of coffee and bitter roast, poured without head really, just a little lacing around the rim, as it warmed it got sweeter. I'm guessing they've used some sort of essence in there as well


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Not much of a head, but gotta love the colour of that ring/lacing. That is one sexy looking gold ring.

Goomba


----------



## Pennywise

I'm glad you didn't call it a brown ring :lol:


----------



## Spork

Interesting brew this one.
Innis and Gunn "Rum Cask Beer". A Wee heavy? 7.4% abv.
Strong aroma, like walking into a brewery housing a distillery. Or is that a distillery with a brewery inside? Unusual tasting brew. Smokey oak, fruity rum and malty biscuity beery flavours all rolled into one. Very little hop taste, but not overly sweet.

Ah, so many beer, so little time...


----------



## eamonnfoley

Spork said:


> Nice enough IPA, but I've had better for cheaper.



Might have something to do with the dirty glass !


----------



## Tony

Went into good old uncle Dan's today to get some plonk for the wife and wandered over to the beer wall as always.

I usually look at the imports and think... mmmmm tried them or are not interested but with the growing range of local brews on the wall i thought i would try some i hadnt had before.

First up i saw a Montheiths beer i hadnt seen before........ sounded like nothing special but got one to try.

Its called Single Source and its made with just pilsner malt and Sothern Cross hops and while being nothing to dance about, it was a tops lager and would go in my glass before any of the Aussie copies of euro lagers would. Very clean, with that classic smooth floral lemony sothern cross bitterness. Malt stood up well and i really enjoyed the beer. 






Im currently sipping a White Rabbit Dark Ale, believe it or not i havnt tried them before. Its a nice beer that has me burping up yank hops but as with most american styled beers i try...... i find its just missing something....... it needs a oily creamyness from the hops that seems to have been removed in the filters at the brewery. I get that oily creaminess in punk IPA and find LCPA so devoid of any body or physical character its undrinkable.

all in all a nice beer!


----------



## beers

Russian River Blind Pig IPA.
I was skeptical about forking out the $'s for this one as I find most imported IPA's seem to be past their best, but this is in pretty good shape. Nice typical aroma you'd expect from an American IPA, not a whole lot of malt character, dry finish with a firm resiny bitternes. Yum.


----------



## Pennywise

Nowhere near as sour as some of the others I've had but still very enjoyable


----------



## argon

Picked a few beers friday night for something different;
1: St Rogue Dry Hopped Red Ale - Something consistently familiar about a few Rogue Beers. Whether it's the Pacman yeast or the malt they use, but a few of their beers have a familiar aroma/flavour to them. Decent hop aroma, but got more malt aroma than anything. Would have expected a beer that advertises that it has been dry hopped woould have a bigger aroma. A little thin in body (not dry - thin) i expect from travelling in less than ideal conditions. Not bad but won't try again.

2: Murrays Icon2IPA. - (pictured in the glass) Overcarbed and poured way too spritzy into the schooner glass just about gushing up over the edge. Hence had to pour twice to get more than half a glass full and hence stirred up the conditioning yeast. Fairly forgettable beer. Hop aroma and flavour not nearly aggressive enough for a double IPA (assumed?). 7.5% was well hidden though. Not one of the better IPAs i've had. Would come back for another if it wasn't a gusher and not have the yeast.

3: Aecht Schlenkerla Rauchbier Mrzen - Poured a beautiful dark brown/ruby. Aroma was matched with the environment as one of the neighbours had their pot belly stove on and the smoke was barely perceptible outside. Just a subtle smokey/bacony aroma and flavour that didn't linger too long on the palate, that was kind of washed away by some other roasty/toasty caramel malt and supported by just a touch of bitterness. Excellent Rauchbier.


(disclaimer - shitty iphone quality photos. Promise next time i'll bring out the better camera)


----------



## Bribie G

:icon_offtopic: Are pot belly stoves still legal in suburban Brisbane? I'm quite amazed - is Julia going to tax them?


----------



## joshuahardie

Just going though some photos that I have taken over the last few months and forgot to share.

I can't remember the reviews of most of them by now.
Safe to these beers were excellent

8 Wired - Hopwired IPA
Brasseire Dupont - Bons Voeux Supposedly a special beer that is brewed to be given to special clients
Epic - Armageddon IPA


----------



## joshuahardie

Cont...

Mort Subite Kriek - I really didn't care for this beer, the cherry flavouring tasted like medicine, was fake and unpleasant
Rogue - Brutal IPA - For an American IPA this was very balanced and had way more malt presence than I expected.
Southern Tier - 2ipa - One of the most intense hoppiest beers I have ever had. The hops just over dominate the beer in every way. Great if you are into that sort of thing


----------



## joshuahardie

Southern Tier Oak Aged Cuvee 2
Stone Old Guardian Barley wine
Thomas Hardy Old Ale


Apologies if I have uploaded these previously.


----------



## Muggus

joshuahardie said:


> Stone Old Guardian Barley wine
> Thomas Hardy Old Ale


Niiiice...how'd these 2 beers go?

I've had a bottle of Thomas Hardy in the cellar for a couple of years now; waiting for the right occasion...


----------



## joshuahardie

It is a hard call on the Stone beer.

Mainly because in the weeks prior to opening the old guardian I tried a whole fleet of stone beers that really knocked my socks off. In comparison to their other beers I was not as in love with this one as say the vertical epic. However it was super easy to drink, the alcohol was hardly noticeable. Interestingly for an 85ibu beer it was not noticeably hoppy.

on the other hand the Thomas hardy's was all I had hoped it was.
I had saved it for a few years, and my engagement party seemed like a good excuse as any. Seeing that it is not being brewed anymore, is all the more reason to buy up and save them.
It was fantastically aromatic, and warming, and complex. It was like drinking a great port. As it warmed up it just got better and better, and I would not hesitate to not chill this at all, except if serving in the middle of summer. I am sure you will be impressed whenever you choose to open it


----------



## Spork

Seven Sheds Elepahnts Trunk "Strong Belgian style ale"

Sipping this one at the moment. Very pleasant. Not the best Belgian I've had, but not (by a long way) the priciest either. Looking forward to the "Willie Warmer Spiced Ale" tomorrow evening.


----------



## adryargument

Had my "Thursday Trio" today.... I think i jumped the gun a bit...
Cutty Cellars in Crows Nest have a fresh batch of Sierra Nevada, along with some Leffe Triple. (Pitty the thursday triple limits it to 3 beers )


----------



## Spork

I'd choose the Elephants Trunk over this one any time.
Will let this warm up a bit before I pour the 2nd glass, perhaps that will bring out the best in it.


----------



## Spork

Can't edit now.
Definatley better warmer. Still prefer the Elephants Trunk though.


----------



## Spork

The three Muskateers Baltic Porter. $25 / 750 ml, Crown Cellars.
Celebrating my last day of 18 years at same job.
The back label is pretty right. Roasty malty chocolaty boozey aroma, makes a big promise.
Nice tan head, but it doesnt last. Lightly carbonated, typical of and appropriate for a big beer.
Deep dark brown when held to the light, black and opaque when the glass is full.
Nothing subtle about this ones taste. Its a big chewy mouthful of flavour, that keeps the promise that the
aroma made. See back label. All there except maybe the cherry, but I did burn my tongue on a jam donut
this morning. Hmm, good excuse to try this one again some time
Magnificent. I found myself licking my lips after each mouthful of this Baltic beauty.
9.2% abv.
9.25/10
I have a new favourite beer


----------



## probablynathan

> The three Muskateers Baltic Porter. $25 / 750 ml, Crown Cellars.



Thanks Spork, I needed an excuse to got to Crown on the way home from work tomorrow. :beer:


----------



## Spork

probablynathan, you won't regret it mate. This beer is just superb. I think it's getting even better as it warms up a little (and it wasn't that cold to begin with). If god brewed, this is what he'd make I'm certain. Shit, porters aren't (weren't?) even my favourite style of beer, although I have had some very nice ones. Holgate "Temptress" was a very nice choc. porter too, but didn't come close to this.
nb. This one wasn't in the 'fridge there - it was in the "these won't fit in our extra delicious beer fridge" section on the counter.


----------



## Newbee(r)

James Squire - the Chancer Golden Ale. 

Looking for a break from the darkies lurking in the fridge while my ESB matures, I picked up a six pack of this tonight. Overall, I have to say I was underwhelmed. Same stock JS Ale grain flavour (which I like) 3 stubbies in and I remain of the opinion of the first. That is, smooth, light bodied, light aroma, lightly hoppy and overall a little bit, well, light. Except for the alcohol (4.8%) which is nice for a session beer. 

I reckon it would be best as a thirst quencher post a hard days work in the garden or equivalent before you looked to one of your own for a bit more flavour. But a beer to savour it is not. 

Is it just me or have I only just noticed 'the Chancer' has been added to the GA? Think I got suckered by the marketing. The originial GA from my memory of it had some nice honey notes and a bit more going on. This is more watered down Fat Yak....


----------



## Muggus

Found a rare find in the cellar. Couldn't resist!


----------



## Spork

How has it aged Muggus?
I got a 4 pack of the 2011, and they had a best by of Jan 2012. A couple of people confirmed that they were best drunk sooner rather than later due to the green / fresh hops. They were drunk sooner, and very much enjoyed.


----------



## mwd

Newbee(r) said:


> James Squire - the Chancer Golden Ale.
> 
> 
> Is it just me or have I only just noticed 'the Chancer' has been added to the GA? Think I got suckered by the marketing. The originial GA from my memory of it had some nice honey notes and a bit more going on. This is more watered down Fat Yak....



I think you will find it is new marketing they have changed the names on all the range to bring them more up to date.

Prefer the old names and designs myself.

Linky


----------



## Spork

To start the evening.

Couple of Coopers pale ales in the middle, because I need the bottles.





to finish off.

The Lagunitas pale ale was nice. The rich copper ale is a very tasty beer indeed. Mmmm malty.


----------



## Muggus

Spork said:


> How has it aged Muggus?
> I got a 4 pack of the 2011, and they had a best by of Jan 2012. A couple of people confirmed that they were best drunk sooner rather than later due to the green / fresh hops. They were drunk sooner, and very much enjoyed.


I really don't think it was my intention to age it for that long, especially considering it is very much a hop driven beer.
At this point in time, hops are certainly the last thing you consider, however it did remind me of an older Coopers Vintage, without the body, but the malt and secondary bottled aged characteristics shined though, and not to too much detriment, which was very suprising.
All in all, i'd say it was actually a beer that faired quite well after a few years!


----------



## Spork

Yummo!
A very malty IPA. But what the hell would I know? This is one very drinkable beer.

Probably empty a coopers or 2 next.

Then finish up with something sweet:


----------



## Spork

Well, thats the end of my lovely Lagunitas pack. :icon_drool2: 
Each and every one was lovely. They were all different, but all had similarities in taste and aroma. It must be the yeast they use. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Pennywise

Decent score at DM's yesterday












This was pretty damn nice, pretty sure it's the first time I've had anything from them, bit crappy pic





Lovely every time is





Meh





Not too bad, wrong time of year to enjoy it though


----------



## adam77

joshuahardie said:


> Southern Tier Oak Aged Cuvee 2
> Stone Old Guardian Barley wine
> Thomas Hardy Old Ale
> 
> 
> Apologies if I have uploaded these previously.



Can I ask where you can buy the Thomas Hardy Old Ale from in Australia? I doubt anyone would sell it in Brisbane.

Thanks,

Adam.


----------



## Spork

Went back to Crown Cellars to get another couple of Les Trois Mouskataires baltic porters today, but Luke (runs the bottle shop) had drunk the last one last night. Thank god for google and mail order. 3 of them coming from Bier Shop.com (SA). 1 to keep, one to share, and 1 just for me. 
Picked up a few more Seven Sheds beers while I was there. 
Heres the first one:





Very drinkable Golden ale. Label says "Hoppy Golden Ale" Certainly a pungent hop aroma, but little bitterness. Quite a bit of sediment in the bottom of the bottle, looks like there might be some bits of hop floating around in there! A nice enough beer, but I'd just as soon quaff a Coopers pale ale at about 1/2 the price.


----------



## Spork

#2 for the evening, another pleasant enough brew. Lots of fruity tastes.




The Elephants Trunk still gets my #1 vote from the Seven Sheds fare I've sampled.


----------



## Thunderlips

Pennywise said:


> Decent score at DM's yesterday



I haven't seen Landlord at Dans in ages.
I must get down there and see if my local has it.

The last time I tried Stone&Wood Pacific Ale it was so over carbonated it was like champagne.
How was that one?


----------



## joshuahardie

adam77 said:


> Can I ask where you can buy the Thomas Hardy Old Ale from in Australia? I doubt anyone would sell it in Brisbane.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Adam.



I got it from Platinum Liquor in Bellevue Hill, about 2 years ago?
I don't have a clue if there is any left on the shelf.


----------



## joshuahardie

Pennywise said:


> Decent score at DM's yesterday



How funny, I was at Dans on Saturday and bought practically the same selection

Adnams Broadside and Bitter (preferred the bitter, the broadside was very sweet)
Timothy Taylors Landlord
The differences was I got the 4 pines Kolsch not the Stout (I was surprised how hop forward the kolsch was, especially at 22ibu)
and I had the Timmermans framboise, not the Kriek. I loved the raspberry, but despised the cherry. Your milliage may vary.

Great selection.


----------



## Dave70

This (not my pic).

If that's the result of dry hopping with fuggles, they can keep it.

******* horrible - but I was at a party and it was that or _chardonnay_.

Pity. I quite enjoy their Pilsner.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

maybe it was old?


----------



## Pennywise

Thunderlips said:


> I haven't seen Landlord at Dans in ages.
> I must get down there and see if my local has it.
> 
> The last time I tried Stone&Wood Pacific Ale it was so over carbonated it was like champagne.
> How was that one?



The S&W was fine, carbonation wasn't as tight as I remember but other than that it was sweet


----------



## Dave70

Liam_snorkel said:


> maybe it was old?



No..... it was Squires IPA!! - _Boom-tish!_

I dunno, to be honest I didn't check the 'best before' date. My job is drinking beer, not checking dates on DM's stock.

Wouldn't be the first time though. I once choked down a 6 pack of skunked out Newcastle Brown Ale. Unless it's actually supposed to taste like shit.


----------



## Pennywise

I can assure you DM's is quite aware of the fact they sell old stock. They don't care


----------



## Dave70

Pennywise said:


> I can assure you DM's is quite aware of the fact they sell old stock. They don't care




Oh yes they do.
Why just the other day there was a basket full of 'best before' beers sitting next to the check out generously discounted to the tune of about 50 cents.
By the look of the labels, being out of date was the least of their worries.
So - do light lagers age well? news to me.. 

I'm banking on the idea that the girl behind the counter / store manager knows less about beer than I when I storm up with a dusty bottle of _Grand Reserve _ and announce 'I cant _believe _ you guys are risking selling this stuff, look how old it is! - it's got no preservatives either so its off for sure. Probably tastes like vinegar. I'll use it to cook with if you let me have it at the right price.'


----------



## Spork

Nice.
I haven't tried their Razzamataz as yet - saving that for the warmer weather. Out of the rest of their range I'd rate this as one of the best along with the Elephants Trunk strong Belgian style ale. This is a fkn nice stout.


----------



## adryargument

Just finished the Andes Blonde Bier - La Chouffe.... I'm currently in a malty state of nirvana.


----------



## humulus

adryargument said:


> Just finished the Andes Blonde Bier - La Chouffe.... I'm currently in a malty state of nirvana.
> 
> View attachment 46068


 :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## adryargument

humulus said:


> :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:



Indeed.

Those Le Chouffe's are to die for!

Onto my third (and unfortunately last) one, the Delirium Tremens and it follows a traditional trippel flavour, however backs it up with an astonishing malty backbone. Perfect match with the Chouffe's. :kooi: 

Will do the Chimay trio tomorrow :lol:


...sigh... more yeast starters then i can poke a stick at...


----------



## Spork

I felt hoppy. Luke (Crown cellars) gave me this one to try with my purchase. Tried it. Liked it. Now to sample the Alpha Queens.


----------



## Spork

Yep, these are pretty fkn nice too.


----------



## Bizier

Green Flash IPA


----------



## Spork

How did you get the beer to stay in the glass with it at that angle?


----------



## yum beer

Spork said:


> How did you get the beer to stay in the glass with it at that angle?




magnetic glass I would suggest!!!!


----------



## Bizier

Magnets. Always with the magnets.

The Monk in Freo has Green Flash and Ballast Point beers on tap, and tasting very fresh. I had a great night on these.


----------



## lukiep8

Leftovers from the awesome US Craft Beer Week. Sculpin IPA was one of my absolute favourites.


----------



## mje1980

Guinness in a can!. Still havent got around to fermenting a beer since moving in, so i've been buying some here and there, though i have 2 cubes of bitter so i wont be buying anymore!. 

I actually quite like guinness in the widget cans.


----------



## Spork

meh. It's OK I guess. Love the colour, but (to me) nothing special about the flavour. Perhaps this style (Red ales, Red Irish ales) just isn't my cup of tea - or my pint pf beer as the case may be.
Will have to try their Dry Stout next.


----------



## schooey

Picked up these at a place called Mane Liquor in Belmont, Perth whilst I was over there recently... They had an awesome range of beers! and cheap(ish) too for the imported rarities


----------



## bum

Whoa, that Two Captains looks intense. Gonna have to look for one of those.


----------



## jyo

Looks like you're sipping those with a straw, Schooey  
Haven't been to that bottleo yet. Will have to check them out when funds are up.


----------



## schooey

The two captains was an awesome beer, bum, though I'm not sure how you'll like it... It wasn't big hop aroma in your face like an American example of a big IPA or IIPA, but it was a very flavoursome hoppy example with a huge malt profile to back up all that bitterness. It really is as it looks too; like a hop soup, with a very rich, languid mouthfeel


:lol: jyo, that's the handle of a growler of beer I bought from Colonial Brewery... I can honestly say I wouldn't go to the effort of going back there to get it filled


----------



## bum

schooey said:


> It really is as it looks too; like a hop soup, with a very rich, languid mouthfeel


You're right, I would be expecting a big aroma but your observation above is what I thought (and what appealed) when I saw the picture. I also know not to have any concrete expectations from a Nogne brew - except, possibly, that it won't be like any beer I've had before.


----------



## Stuster

Spork said:


> meh. It's OK I guess. Love the colour, but (to me) nothing special about the flavour. Perhaps this style (Red ales, Red Irish ales) just isn't my cup of tea - or my pint pf beer as the case may be.
> Will have to try their Dry Stout next.



BeerMasons? :lol: 

Got mine today as well. Really looking forward especially to the Saison with brett. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Spork

Stuster said:


> BeerMasons? :lol:
> 
> Got mine today as well. Really looking forward especially to the Saison with brett. :icon_drool2:



Yep. 

My saisons going into storage, along with 1 each of the Belgians, for - as long as I can manage. Hopefully 2-3 years.
The rest have a much shorter life expectancy.


----------



## Will88

Spork said:


> meh. It's OK I guess. Love the colour, but (to me) nothing special about the flavour. Perhaps this style (Red ales, Red Irish ales) just isn't my cup of tea - or my pint pf beer as the case may be.
> Will have to try their Dry Stout next.




I'm with you there. I didn't mind this beer, nice caramel on the nose and a bit of spiciness in the after taste but I'm more interested in the stouts that came in this pack.


----------



## bluebetty

Spork said:


> Yep.
> 
> My saisons going into storage, along with 1 each of the Belgians, for - as long as I can manage. Hopefully 2-3 years.
> The rest have a much shorter life expectancy.



Its not Boulevard Saison Brett is it


----------



## Stuster

bluebetty said:


> Its not Boulevard Saison Brett is it



No, it's Bruery Saison de Lente. Here.

You know, Spork, I was planning not to keep it for that long as the hops which it is supposed to have will of course drop out with time. Certainly be interesting to see what the brett does over time though.


----------



## Spork

Yum!
Only criticism would be it's colour / lack of clarity. However, as I take a mouthful, I can't see the glass, so thats a minor gripe. Very nice beer (but then, prob my favourite style) Going to be difficult to leave the other one alone for a year or 2. Would like to do a side by side comparison with an Oude Bersal Beersalis. Luckily I still have 7-8 of them left...


----------



## bconnery

This thread has made my anticipation of the pack even higher than usual...
Lucky it's home and chilled now so I can start deciding which ones to drink


----------



## bconnery

4 pines Hefe
Not a strong banana. Nice spice aspect though. 
I think this would go great sitting in a bar in Manly on a summer afternoon. Not my first choice for a winter evening but fresh is best 
View attachment 46291


Bootleg Brewery Sou'West Wheat
Another great summer beer at totally the wrong time of year. Tastes like a beer made to be approachable to wider audience. Nothing wrong with that of course, a well made beer for what I'd say they where aiming for. 
A hint of noble hops, some tartness from the wheat. 
View attachment 46290


----------



## Spork

Hey - I didn't get the Bootleg Brewery wheat beer in my pack! Maybe they know wheat beers aren't my fave style... 






Liking this a lot more than the Irish style Red Ale from last night.
Not what I'd call a "Big Black Beer", but a very drinkable one.
Tastes more like a porter than a stout to me, but I'm certainly no expert.


----------



## bconnery

Spork said:


> Hey - I didn't get the Bootleg Brewery wheat beer in my pack! Maybe they know wheat beers aren't my fave style...


Well that's probably because you aren't a member of the Micro Beer Club as well 

Enjoying the De Ranke Guldenberg right now, photo to come but my god this is a nice beer...


----------



## bconnery

De Ranke Guldenberg Abbey Ale

aroma of hops and slight yeast esters. 
Lovely hop flavour initially followed by some great golden ale/tripel pilsner malt backbone. 
I am really enjoying this beer. 
Another example of a belgian beer that doesn't sit right in any 'style' per se but is well balanced and complex and just has so much to offer. 

View attachment 46292


----------



## bconnery

Brasserie Thiriez La Maline

Belgian yeast on the nose. 
Sweet specialty malt and caramel with some roast at the end. A bit lof licorice in there too. 
A hint of sourness that becomes more prominent on the tongue once the beer is gone. 

Another bit of lots of styles beer. Kind of a portery/saison/belgian dark
This is a very interesting beer. 
I don't think it is quite of the quality of the De Ranke, but it is a very very good beer all the same. 

I'd suggest it is just a little on the sweet side. Could use a tiny bit more bitterness, or even sourness , to go with the specialty malt character. 

I'm tasting these beermasons beers and then reading the blurb they come with and they are spot on with this one. 
Described as an English stout with a french farmhouse twist. 

View attachment 46293


----------



## bconnery

De Ranke Noir De Dottignies

Lovely example of a dark belgian ale. 
Some caramel and dark fruit notes, sweetness but balanced by just enough bitterness. 
Very dangerously balanced. 9% and doesn't taste a bit of it. 

Great beer for a chilly winter evening. 
Really impressed with everything I've tried from this brewery. 

View attachment 46296


----------



## Liam_snorkel

bought a sixer of Mildura Bay Storm Cloudy Ale only to get home & discover the best before date May last year. 
Suffice to say, the "enormous bouquet of new Amarillo hops" is non-existent.


----------



## Spork

Gotta agree with what bconnery posted above.
This beer is awesome. A beautiful big black Belgian. Perfect for the cooler weather. Fortunatley, we have cooler weather about 9 months out of 12 down here in Tassie.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Liam_snorkel said:


> bought a sixer of Mildura Bay Storm Cloudy Ale only to get home & discover the best before date May last year.
> Suffice to say, the "enormous bouquet of new Amarillo hops" is non-existent.


No no... don't be confused... non-existent hop aroma is normal for this beer. use by date has nothing to do about it. 


...grumble grumble... why can't mildura brewery make decent beer?... grumble grumble....


----------



## kirem

mayor of mildura said:


> No no... don't be confused... non-existent hop aroma is normal for this beer. use by date has nothing to do about it.
> 
> 
> ...grumble grumble... why can't mildura brewery make decent beer?... grumble grumble....



Tell you what, PM me your contact details and I'll organise for you to tell the brewer where he is going wrong.


----------



## bum

kirem said:


> Tell you what, PM me your contact details and I'll organise for you to tell the brewer where he is going wrong.


Tell you what, PM me your location and I'll send you to the nearest Uncle Dan's so you can find out why most people reckon their beers are average.

(Before anyone starts: DM is mentioned for a reason - I've never been to the brewery and nor have most people)


----------



## kirem

bum said:


> Tell you what, PM me your location and I'll send you to the nearest Uncle Dan's so you can find out why most people reckon their beers are average.
> 
> (Before anyone starts: DM is mentioned for a reason - I've never been to the brewery and nor have most people)



Tell you what, I'll come to Karingal and we can talk about DM and brewing.

A man of your intelligence, I'll let you work out where the nearest DM is to Mildura!


----------



## bum

I'd be happy to talk brewing with you as I know there's a lot you could teach me but I know all I wish to know about DM's beer handling, thank-you very much. I've had enough normally decent beer from decent breweries come out ordinary when purchased from them to listen to anyone defend them - regardless of how good a brewer he may be (yes, I remember who you are too, all very threatening, innit?)

[EDIT: Before this gets out of hand - all I'm saying is that Dan treats their beer like shit and many breweries get a raw deal because of it - and I suspect Mildura is one of them. For the longest time I didn't understand why people gave Holgate (for example, I could have picked any number of breweries) so much credit and then I bought some of their beers from other retailers. There are problems somewhere along DM's supply chain - bottle don't always leave the store in the condition they left the brewery.]


----------



## kirem

Shit Bum, I couldn't teach you squat and no threatening needed

DM, that is my point and I suspect yours. Beer has a long way to go if it wants to compete with the likes of wine as it just does not travel well. Drink local!

Mayor of Mildura took a complaint about beer that is a year+ past it's best by date, available for sale at DMs and shot his mouth off about the quality of beers. Fair enough, I did once as well, but be prepared to talk to the brewer and voice your opinion. Otherwise it's just pissing in the wind.


----------



## bum

kirem said:


> Shit Bum, I couldn't teach you squat


This is complete bullshit and I'll thank you to stop talking out of your arse. I've been instructed and corrected here many times and I don't think I've ever taken any _technical_ direction poorly or without grace. 



kirem said:


> Drink local!


No argument here.



kirem said:


> Mayor of Mildura took a complaint about beer that is a year+ past it's best by date, available for sale at DMs and shot his mouth off about the quality of beers.


This is exactly the sort of thing I'm getting at above.



kirem said:


> Fair enough, I did once as well, but be prepared to talk to the brewer and voice your opinion. Otherwise it's just pissing in the wind.


I'm happy to talk to a brewer about the poor state in which a beer has reached me and I've been PMed on a number of occasions by commercial brewers and I've defended my position on their beers (not always handling issues). As for your assertion that one can't express an opinion on a beer without taking it to the brewer directly...what a load of shit. Sure, if you say it - stand behind it but it is ridiculous to say your opinion is worthless if not expressed to the brewer.


----------



## Northside Novice

I'll tell you what !


This is a bloody good beer :icon_cheers: 


View attachment 46310



Shit photo sorry.

Fullers 2009 vintage ale 8.5% bottle conditioned. best befor 2012.
sexy bottle and even comes in a box . :lol: 
but seriously this was a lovely drop , probly should have kept it longer but i got two so will keep other one for as long as posible.

:icon_offtopic: yes one poor old uncle dans near me (albany creek ) have a bad habit of leaving beer deliveries in the carpark all day even in summer as they slowly restock ! but their range is good its hard to boycott .


----------



## kirem

bum said:


> As for your assertion that one can't express an opinion on a beer without taking it to the brewer directly...what a load of shit. Sure, if you say it - stand behind it but it is ridiculous to say your opinion is worthless if not expressed to the brewer.



There was no assertion bum and yes you are correct, there is no need to take a complaint directly to the brewery, but what sort of outcome does one want from making a complaint on AHB about a beer that is past it's best by?

This sort of feedback is invaluable to a brewer. It cuts through all the marketing guff and distribution channels and it is a drinker talking directly to a brewery.

You purchased my beer once....so....What is it that you didn't like about it? What can I consider to make it meet your expectations, what gave you those expectations, etc.

MoM is a 'local' he shit-canned the brewery and I gave him the opportunity to speak to the brewer/brewery about what he doesn't like about it.


----------



## Spork

I had a dodgy bottle of Fat Cat from "Beer here" (Denmark).
I found their facebook group and said so.
Much to my surprise, within 48 hours, the brewer contacted me! After a few emails I ended up with a voucher for 2 of their beers free.
I though that was awesome!


----------



## kirem

Spork said:


> I had a dodgy bottle of Fat Cat from "Beer here" (Denmark).
> I found their facebook group and said so.
> Much to my surprise, within 48 hours, the brewer contacted me! After a few emails I ended up with a voucher for 2 of their beers free.
> I though that was awesome!



Most brewers need to make beer that sells. If you are not happy, then most breweries want to fix and learn from it.

they turned a negative into a 'awesome' for the cost of two beers, it's not hard.


----------



## Northside Novice

Oxfordshire ales ' pride of oxford'

world beer awards best golden ale 2009

5%

yeah..... nice 
light coloured english ale nice aroma, nice body, pleasant after taste.
a good solid drop from the old blighty :chug: 

View attachment 46315

crappy camera strikes again .


----------



## winkle

bconnery said:


> De Ranke Noir De Dottignies
> 
> Lovely example of a dark belgian ale.
> Some caramel and dark fruit notes, sweetness but balanced by just enough bitterness.
> Very dangerously balanced. 9% and doesn't taste a bit of it.
> 
> Great beer for a chilly winter evening.
> Really impressed with everything I've tried from this brewery.
> 
> View attachment 46296



I'm getting very annoyed with you drinking all those De Ranke beers Ben!
If there was any justice in the world they'd send me a carton a week and I'd never have to brew again.
(ok maybe just a bit)


----------



## bconnery

They really are very nice beers winkle...Still got a couple left too...


winkle said:


> I'm getting very annoyed with you drinking all those De Ranke beers Ben!
> If there was any justice in the world they'd send me a carton a week and I'd never have to brew again.
> (ok maybe just a bit)


----------



## Bizier

I got a pizza and visited the Cellarbrations (soon to be Liquor Barons) next door and got a case of Hoegaarden for $50 next door, I thought it was parallel but the label starts with Australia and SA botle refund. Either way it is best before March 2012 and tasting great.


----------



## fawnroux

Had a Sierra Nevada Torpedo IPA earlier this evening.

I really enjoyed this beer. Hoppy, sweet, fruity. Very well balanced beer. No savage lingering bitterness. A well made ale. I would definitely have again.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Wasn't taking a swing at Mildura Brewery, more wondering why DM is selling beer that is more than a year past it's best before date? 



mayor of mildura said:


> No no... don't be confused... non-existent hop aroma is normal for this beer. use by date has nothing to do about it.
> 
> 
> ...grumble grumble... why can't mildura brewery make decent beer?... grumble grumble....





bum said:


> [EDIT: Before this gets out of hand - all I'm saying is that Dan treats their beer like shit and many breweries get a raw deal because of it - and I suspect Mildura is one of them. For the longest time I didn't understand why people gave Holgate (for example, I could have picked any number of breweries) so much credit and then I bought some of their beers from other retailers. There are problems somewhere along DM's supply chain - bottle don't always leave the store in the condition they left the brewery.]


----------



## [email protected]

Liam_snorkel said:


> Wasn't taking a swing at Mildura Brewery, more wondering why DM is selling beer that is more than a year past it's best before date?



Because they don't give a shit, they don't have any real appreciation for the beer, what has gone into it - the brewers time, skill and $.
They just want to make a buck, as do most of the people working there.

My only choice for different beer is dans, i check every beer i consider buying for a date, if its close to it BBD i don't bother.
I often create a little collection of beers i find at my local dans while im there that are out of date by 2 - 6 months.
Then point them out to one of the workers that scoot around the place, they don't seem to really care at all.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

yeah I hadn't even thought about the BB date, only checked on the bottle after I noticed the beer had zero aroma.
mind you, the date was very hard to read tiny black print on the bottle itself, the first two bottles I looked at were smudged beyond legibility. We can hardly expect the staff to squint at every bottle to check, let alone the punters.
If the brewery had put the date on a conspicuous part of the label in a larger font, this whole thing would have been avoided & I would have picked up something else.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

kirem said:


> Tell you what, PM me your contact details and I'll organise for you to tell the brewer where he is going wrong.


PM sent.


----------



## Spork

Been a long time since I worked in retail, but I thought stock control, and things like knowing use by / best before dates was pretty basic. These days they have computers to keep track of that kind or thing!
Having said that, at my fave local bottle shop (Crown cellars) - no affilliation - just a plug for the good guys - I don't need to check best before dates. At other locals who sell imports I always check.
Anyhoo, back on topic...





My first French beer, and not a bad one at that. Great head. It goes down really well, and doesn't surrender! Vive le France!


----------



## Weatherby

Tried my first Lambic today...






At least I know not to do that again.

On the other hand, this was delicious


----------



## Weatherby

No pics of Landlord, but it was delish


----------



## humulus

northside novice said:


> Oxfordshire ales ' pride of oxford'
> 
> world beer awards best golden ale 2009
> 
> 5%
> 
> yeah..... nice
> light coloured english ale nice aroma, nice body, pleasant after taste.
> a good solid drop from the old blighty :chug:
> 
> View attachment 46315
> 
> crappy camera strikes again .


Nice glass northside! got one at home too! and that Hopus is a top drop :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Golani51

Weatherby said:


> No pics of Landlord, but it was delish



I keep hearing how Landlord is so great but I thought it was dull. Does buying it at Dan's have anything to do with it??

R


----------



## Golani51

Last night I had a drink at the Local in St. Kilda. 
At the bar I saw one guy chatting along with the upstairs barman about something or rather that was apparently delicious. 
It turns out he was in Belgium last week and brought back some Westvleteren 12. For those of you who don't know what it is, refer to pages 76-84 of Brew Like A Monk (if you don't have the book, it is a worthwhile read and cheap from bookdepository.co or bookdepository.co.uk- they have different prices). 

Anyway, it is brewed only half the year, sold only from the cellar door, and only on Friday afternoons. 

It was delicious and a VERY rare treat. Need I say more??

I also had a Mornington IIPA. Deliciously mandarinish.

I have to say that drinkers of good beer are a pleasure o be associated with. Where else can you sit down and buy one beer, and you get to sample a dozen more. Every time I go there, people keep offering samples of what they are drinking. Such an easy crowd.

R


----------



## Muggus

Golani51 said:


> I keep hearing how Landlord is so great but I thought it was dull. Does buying it at Dan's have anything to do with it??
> 
> R


I'd say the quality of this beer has alot to do with its handling and storage.
I've had it a few times down here in bottle...inconsistant at best, though a couple were pretty good.
Compared to off cask in the UK, it simply doesn't compare however. And even there, some pubs are better than others for it. If you can get it fresh, its a real treat!


----------



## Stuster

Weatherby said:


> Tried my first Lambic today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I know not to do that again.



Hey, Weatherby. Don't let that beer put you off lambic. It's not at all the same as a 'proper' lambic like Cantillon, 3 Fonteinen, or Boon. Lindemans Gueuze Cuvee Rene is actually good, but their fruit beers are super-sweet cough syrup beers which are nothing like the real thing.


----------



## barls

Stuster said:


> Hey, Weatherby. Don't let that beer put you off lambic. It's not at all the same as a 'proper' lambic like Cantillon, 3 Fonteinen, or Boon. Lindemans Gueuze Cuvee Rene is actually good, but their fruit beers are super-sweet cough syrup beers which are nothing like the real thing.


couldnt of said it better myself stu. nothing but lolly water that one.


----------



## Lakey

Pilsener Urquell in the glass Dan Murpheys had 6packs for $10.90....
......and alpha pale ale.


----------



## Spork

Underwhelming.
Lots of flavours, just none that particularly appeal to me. I'm sure others will think it's great beer! Each to their own.


----------



## Spork

Followed by one of these. A nice chocolate stout. If I didn't know there was cocoa in there I doubt I'd notice it, not overwhelming, just adds another layer of flavour. I do like this one, and I really liked their IPA too.


----------



## brettprevans

from the weekend

Samuel Smith India Ale (IPA), 5%, England
Poured clear deep amber with a nice white head. good head retention for a lower carbed beer. Subtle Floral hop aroma with hints of fruit. Very smooth initial mouthfeel, finish is medium. lovely malt profile with hop hop flavour on the finish and aftertaste. Very pleasant and very very drinkable. A great change of pace in the IPA category. A bit more refined than the AIPAs. A real session beer.


----------



## peas_and_corn

Stuster said:


> Hey, Weatherby. Don't let that beer put you off lambic. It's not at all the same as a 'proper' lambic like Cantillon, 3 Fonteinen, or Boon. Lindemans Gueuze Cuvee Rene is actually good, but their fruit beers are super-sweet cough syrup beers which are nothing like the real thing.



I'll be another to argue this. Give *real* lambics a go- I believe that the head brewer at Cantillon isn't well liked in lambic brewing circles because he accuses most lambics- this includes Timmerman's- as not being real lambics. Hell, listen to the interview with him on The Brewing Network, you'll learn a lot about sour beer and the process to make a really good one. It seems that time is one of the biggies.


----------



## Pennywise

Their Kriek, is not very nice at all. Pretty sure I didn't finish this one. And I usually finish my beers, regardless







I recieved this in the post from the BIL, unfortunatly, it was riddled with the most diacetly I've ever encountered, I could not get past it to taste the beer


----------



## Spork

Went to vists Luke @ Crown Cellars today. Came home with a Mad Brewer's Stout Noir, a Seven Sheds Elephant's Trunk, and this:




Not bad at all, and I think most beer drinkers (megaswillers) would enjoy it too as it is just a nice, well balanced (as long as you love bitter / hops) beer.
Also must be one of the classiest looking labels around. Would not look out of place on the table at a snooty restaraunt. I think in future instead of taking my favourite, and often more expensive, beers to peoples places when we go for dinner I'll take one of these instead - at least until I am making my own totally awesome beers!


----------



## Golani51

Spork said:


> Went to vists Luke @ Crown Cellars today. Came home with a Mad Brewer's Stout Noir, a Seven Sheds Elephant's Trunk, and this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad at all, and I think most beer drinkers (megaswillers) would enjoy it too as it is just a nice, well balanced (as long as you love bitter / hops) beer.
> Also must be one of the classiest looking labels around. Would not look out of place on the table at a snooty restaraunt. I think in future instead of taking my favourite, and often more expensive, beers to peoples places when we go for dinner I'll take one of these instead - at least until I am making my own totally awesome beers!


Where is crown cellars?
Where can I find this around the SE burbs of Melbourne?


----------



## Spork

Crown Cellars is in Launceston, managed by my new best friend, Luke. 
This link might help you find an outlet nearer to you: http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/distribution/66986/


----------



## Spork

Well, at least I won't die wondering...
Won't drink this one again. Way too sweet for my taste, esp. for a stout. Liquorice lollywater, the kiddies should love it.


----------



## schooey

I picked this one up from Mane Liquor in Perth as well...







:icon_drool2: 

seriously frickin' awesome RIS... beautifully full, languid mouthfeel, big dark fruit and plum pudding notes, fantasticly balanced bitterness profile, lovely long finish... A winter's night sipping dream. A close second to the Murray's Wild Thing...

Haven't seen them on this side of the country, but I'm going to have to have a bit of a harder search now...or con someone in Perth to swing past Mane in Belmont and grab me a couple more to post over...


----------



## Spork

Try slowbeer. http://www.slowbeer.com.au/index.php?searc...t&Submit=Go
I'm rinsing my stout taste buds with a 4 Pines offering now - thats more like it. No pic. ATM, camera battery flat.  Snapped a couple with my 'phone, might add one tomorrow if (pics) any good.


----------



## Muggus

schooey said:


> I picked this one up from Mane Liquor in Perth as well...
> 
> View attachment 46377
> 
> 
> View attachment 46378
> 
> 
> :icon_drool2:
> 
> seriously frickin' awesome RIS... beautifully full, languid mouthfeel, big dark fruit and plum pudding notes, fantasticly balanced bitterness profile, lovely long finish... A winter's night sipping dream. A close second to the Murray's Wild Thing...
> 
> Haven't seen them on this side of the country, but I'm going to have to have a bit of a harder search now...or con someone in Perth to swing past Mane in Belmont and grab me a couple more to post over...


Hey Tony did that come in a corked wax sealed 750mL bottle?
I'm pretty sure there's a bottle of this that's been patiently resting in my cellar for the last two years...and another Barley Wine of some sorts from the same brewer that is uber strong.


----------



## schooey

Very close, Muggus, it was in a wax sealed regular crown cap stubby... I had a fish around on their website though, and I'm seriously contemplating sending them an email regarding shipping a box of mixed beers our here


----------



## peas_and_corn

mmm... sour.

EDIT: hmm... upload photo WITHOUT my home address clearly displayed this time.


----------



## Muggus

schooey said:


> Very close, Muggus, it was in a wax sealed regular crown cap stubby... I had a fish around on their website though, and I'm seriously contemplating sending them an email regarding shipping a box of mixed beers our here


Makes me wonder where I got the beers I have from...
I'm guessing they must've been amongst the first de Molen beers to come into the country at Slow Beer...because i've never seen them at Warners.


----------



## domix

Golani51 said:


> Where is crown cellars?
> Where can I find this around the SE burbs of Melbourne?



I literally just got home with a bottle of this picked up from Purvis in Surrey Hills.


----------



## Adam Howard

After my graduation I grabbed a Sinha Stout, Epic Hop Zombie and shared a Sierra Nevada Black Barleywine from Acland Cellars.

Sinha Stout is fantastic. Their lager is....uninteresting....but boy does this stout kick goals, has a lovely tamarind-like tart sweetness....and 8.8% too.

The Hop Zombie was. full. on. Huge flavour and aroma hopping, very light body and colour. Lightest IPA I've seen in a long time, comparable to a lager. Due to the light malt I reckon it lacks a bit of balance because of the massive hop hit.

Barleywine was pretty huge too. Big without being belgian, and roasty without being a stout. Very tasty.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Holgate ESB. everything I'd hoped it would be.

edit: wouldn't mind doing a side by side with sunny coast Rye ESB.


----------



## lukiep8

RE: De Molens. There are 750mls of Rasputin, and the barleywine is called Bommen & Granaten (Bombs & Grenades). If you picked them up a couple of years ago, it would have been the first shipment that came into the country.

Plenty more De Molen hitting Perth in a couple of days, too.


----------



## bum

Slowbeer usually have some of theirs in most times I go - never bought any though. I think I'll be heading in next week so I'll see what they've got. I'll be interested to see if it stacks up to Old Rasputin (and even more interested to see which beer came first).


----------



## lukiep8

Old Rasputin came first. They then sued De Molen for the name to be changed in the US when a small shipment of that went over there.


----------



## bum

Cheers, LUKIE.


----------



## sinkas

Spork said:


> Try slowbeer. http://www.slowbeer.com.au/index.php?searc...t&Submit=Go
> I'm rinsing my stout taste buds with a 4 Pines offering now - thats more like it. No pic. ATM, camera battery flat.  Snapped a couple with my 'phone, might add one tomorrow if (pics) any good.



I think the Noir stout is ok, its certianly very liquorrichey, but i think ti will age ok

and also a bigups for the Beermasons, I joined thier "Club" with a bit of apprehension, but the packs do seem to just get better, and a
re now possibly actually good value fro money, 

+++++5663++

+3.0
do9+n6t 965+


----------



## bum

sinkas said:


> +++++5663++
> 
> +3.0
> do9+n6t 965+


----------



## Muggus

LUKIE said:


> RE: De Molens. There are 750mls of Rasputin, and the barleywine is called Bommen & Granaten (Bombs & Grenades). If you picked them up a couple of years ago, it would have been the first shipment that came into the country.
> 
> Plenty more De Molen hitting Perth in a couple of days, too.


I'd say I got part of that first shipment. Great to see more of their beers out here nowadays!


----------



## outbreak

sinkas said:


> I think the Noir stout is ok, its certianly very liquorrichey, but i think ti will age ok
> 
> and also a bigups for the Beermasons, I joined thier "Club" with a bit of apprehension, but the packs do seem to just get better, and a
> re now possibly actually good value fro money,
> 
> +++++5663++
> 
> +3.0
> do9+n6t 965+



Does Chris from Master Chef own Beer Masons? I would like to join but have severe reservations about giving that guy my money....


----------



## sinkas

bum said:


>


sorry my kid did that, if you can work out the code, youll be able to build a flux capacitor


----------



## sinkas

outbreak said:


> Does Chris from Master Chef own Beer Masons? I would like to join but have severe reservations about giving that guy my money....



dont really know, don't watch commercial tv, but nevertheless the packs are ok, and I woudla ssume the margins in the product is fairly slim,


----------



## bconnery

outbreak said:


> Does Chris from Master Chef own Beer Masons? I would like to join but have severe reservations about giving that guy my money....


No. He was involved, although not the sole owner, but got out/sold his share or some such during/after Masterchef.

edit: Disclaimer. I'm pretty certain that's the case. I'm sure I remember hearing that but it may have been at ANHC 2010, and so therefore a little blurry...


----------



## brettprevans

outbreak said:


> Does Chris from Master Chef own Beer Masons? I would like to join but have severe reservations about giving that guy my money....


 :icon_offtopic: 
what a silly thing to say. just because you saw some footage from a TV program your making a judgement about the guy. yes he does own beer masons. yes its been runnning for years. yes there are guys on AHB who are also members. no I never heard a bad thing about them. no im not a member - i can buy my own beer. no affil etc etc. He also has a cook book and a restaurant - Josie Bones. yeah real dodgy bloke.


----------



## Pennywise

outbreak said:


> Does Chris from Master Chef own Beer Masons? I would like to join but have severe reservations about giving that guy my money....



Why's that?


----------



## Spork

Had this, amongst others last night.
Great aroma, head and look, but the taste was a bit of a let down. A touch too sweet. Too much diacetyl? Butterscotch flavours and "buttery" mouthfeel. Would have probably been OK with more bittering hops to balance it, or maybe it's just me. Becomming a bit of a "hop head" lately.


----------



## DUANNE

Going. By the kolsch I had recently I'd say it would be diacetyl the beer I had was rank with it


----------



## Spork

No nasties in this one.
Yum! Delicate malts and great hops,bittering, flavour and aroma.
More of a summertime session beer than a winter warmer, but a really nice beer anyway.


----------



## argon

Where can i get myself a Barleywine in Bris? last i was in ERA and Nectar didn't see any... Nothing stood out to me in the Archive bottle shop either... admittedly this was a couple of weeks back, but been looking for a while. Anyone know where else may have a selection?


----------



## outbreak

citymorgue2 said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> what a silly thing to say. just because you saw some footage from a TV program your making a judgement about the guy. yes he does own beer masons. yes its been runnning for years. yes there are guys on AHB who are also members. no I never heard a bad thing about them. no im not a member - i can buy my own beer. no affil etc etc. He also has a cook book and a restaurant - Josie Bones. yeah real dodgy bloke.



Am I not allowed to like the stereotype the media/he portrayed? Like it or not stereotypes make the world easier to live in, are a part of everyone's daily lives and have a huge impact on people's decisions. I just thought he was full of himself and wouldn't like to give him my money. I am totally sure they aren't dodgy, they seem to be getting rave reviews from people on this website which made me consider joining. Maybe I should have explained my reasons further, but I did not say he was dodgy. 

anyhoo.......

Picked up a carton of Sierra Nevada Pale from the International Beer Store and had one last night. I was told they are being refrigerated for the whole trip. I don't know if it was being told they were fresher or the fact that they were I got lots more hop flavour resiny after taste. At the new pricing its awesome! 

Brewdog Punk IPA in cans... I will be honest the only reason I bought them is the fact that the cans look awesome, that and It is an awesome beer. 

I also purchased a HaandBryggeriet Farewell ale and Hesjeol, both awesome! I wish I could make something like the Hesjeol. don't think I am up to using bugs yet.


----------



## Spork

Indian PALE ale?
It tastes a lot better than it looks.  
Not that expensive, as far as craft beers go, and 7% abv, I reckon a 6 pack could do some damage.


----------



## bum

Spork said:


> Indian (sic) PALE ale?
> It tastes a lot better than it looks.


Pale just refers to it the colour of the malts used - i.e. it ends up paler than a stout or porter - which that most assuredly is. And apart from the glass, what looks wrong with it? A fine beer by any account.


----------



## Spork

The colour didn't do it for me. Sort of a dirty orange. It was quite opaque. Having said that - I'll drink it again. Next time, now that I know I like the taste, I'll grab a 6 pack. 
ps. What's wrong with the glass? 
Yep, definately paler than a stout or porter, I think I knew that, but the old memory banks get stuck sometimes...
Next for the evening:



not the Hop Hit I'd hoped for, but I just checked and it is past it's best by date by 3 months. 
Still not a bad beer at all, but I might try it again and make sure I get a fresher one.


----------



## bum

Spork said:


> ps. What's wrong with the glass?


Just suggesting that it's maybe not the most photogenic - I'm sure it does the trick.


----------



## kocken42

Had one of these tonight;






Gauloise Amber Ale
5.5% alc
Made in Belgium

Quite a nice Amber ale, I drank it relatively warm (+/- 10 deg C)...
Seemed a bit 'hot' on the first few tastes (alcohol), but faded into a much smoother beer. Not sure if it was just me but I got a slight tomato aroma on the nose. It lacked depth and character, maybe even a bit watery. Definitely a nice beer, but nothing special about it.


----------



## Samuel Adams

argon said:


> Where can i get myself a Barleywine in Bris? last i was in ERA and Nectar didn't see any... Nothing stood out to me in the Archive bottle shop either... admittedly this was a couple of weeks back, but been looking for a while. Anyone know where else may have a selection?


Hey argon what & where is ERA ?

I've been on the hunt for the best bottle'o's around Brisbane and I know about Nectar, Archive, Festival Cellars but can't work out what ERA stands for, cheers.


----------



## argon

Samuel Adams said:


> Hey argon what & where is ERA ?
> 
> I've been on the hunt for the best bottle'o's around Brisbane and I know about Nectar, Archive, Festival Cellars but can't work out what ERA stands for, cheers.


Era bistro at 102 Melbourne street south Brisbane opposite the convention centre. It's ok, but the other ones up at west end are better.


----------



## Samuel Adams

Ah ok cheers argon !


----------



## winkle

argon said:


> Era bistro at 102 Melbourne street south Brisbane opposite the convention centre. It's ok, but the other ones up at west end are better.



Have a sniff at the 5th Element bottlo as well.


----------



## bconnery

Apologies for the phone pic, the good camera seems so far away...

Solid if sweetish stout. Not as good as the others of theirs I've tried. 

View attachment 46434


----------



## Spork

My poor old faithful beer glass. It has served me well for over 20 years, and I hope will continue to do so, however it saw the comments casting aspersions on it's cosmetic merits on the previous page and is now refusing to pose for any photos for AHB. I hope the person who instigated this unprovoked attack is satisfied. 

Anyhoo, had to pick the boy up from work today and popped into Crown Cellars on the way home. Thought I'd try a Moo Brew or two (as I've now sampled most the rest of their range). The thoughtful young man who served me gave me a new beer glass with my purchase. Thats it, on your left in the photo. It holds 330ml. How convenient! 





Quite a nice beer too.


----------



## Northside Novice

argon said:


> Era bistro at 102 Melbourne street south Brisbane opposite the convention centre. It's ok, but the other ones up at west end are better.



this place has a small but high quality range , 
its diagonal from the waterloo hotel the valley
in the new emporium complex
http://www.thewineemporium.com.au/index.ph...p;limitstart=20


----------



## Spork

Light on the fizz, so you can slam it down fast! But better than solo (tm). And too nice to "slam down fast". But still light on the fizz, which suits it well.


----------



## jlm

Spork said:


> My poor old faithful beer glass. It has served me well for over 20 years, and I hope will continue to do so, however it saw the comments casting aspersions on it's cosmetic merits on the previous page and is now refusing to pose for any photos for AHB. I hope the person who instigated this unprovoked attack is satisfied.
> 
> Anyhoo, had to pick the boy up from work today and popped into Crown Cellars on the way home. Thought I'd try a Moo Brew or two (as I've now sampled most the rest of their range). The thoughtful young man who served me gave me a new beer glass with my purchase. Thats it, on your left in the photo. It holds 330ml. How convenient!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a nice beer too.



Ahhhh, Spalt in a pilsner....... In six months this will be my go to lager and the Cock and Bull (where it was on tap a month or so ago) will be my local.


----------



## winkle

jlm said:


> Ahhhh, Spalt in a pilsner....... In six months this will be my go to lager and the Cock and Bull (where it was on tap a month or so ago) will be my local.



:icon_offtopic: 

When do you flock off? We should have a session @ the German club before then :chug:


----------



## mwd

Spork said:


> Light on the fizz, so you can slam it down fast! But better than solo (tm). And too nice to "slam down fast". But still light on the fizz, which suits it well.




Nice glass mate. :icon_cheers: Much better than that pisspot mug you were using. Beer tastes much better out of a fancy glass everytime. :beerbang: Use the mug for harvesting yeast that is what it is good for.


----------



## pk.sax

For this cold night in FNQ... Westmalle tripel and leek and potato soup. Been a bum all day


----------



## jlm

Stoke Amber


Brewed by the Macashin family of Mac's fame. Pretty decent and sessionable amber ale, decent malt backbone thats a little bit caramelly which ties in well with a lingering bitterness and touch of hop at the end. Bottle says organic hops so I'm guessing B saaz. Actually does remind me of a less hoppy Sassy Red with a better yeast.


winkle said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> When do you flock off? We should have a session @ the German club before then :chug:


Will be on the last boat before they jack up the price for the tourist season, so start of December. Will drag myself along to one of the AHB things before I go, no Kostrizer at the German Club at the moment, and none for a month yet.


----------



## Spork

Can definatley taste the chestnuts.
Another beer that would be pretty good in the warmer weather for a session, but not so much my ideal "winter beer".


----------



## Spork

Do the Belgians know how to make a bad beer?
I'm moving to Brussels!
(I wish)


----------



## bum

Jeeze. You really took the glass thing seriously, hey? 

Now all we need to do is get you to turn the light on occasionally. lol


----------



## mje1980

Just got a 4 pack of brewdog IPA. Hope its nice!.


----------



## peas_and_corn

Spork said:


> Do the Belgians know how to make a bad beer?
> I'm moving to Brussels!
> (I wish)


----------



## Golani51

peas_and_corn said:


>



True. How did Stella slip through the Belgian QC net?


----------



## Spork

@ bum - thats my usual "big beer" glass. 
Usually I use my bike light for pics, but it's on the charger. Without the camera flash the pics ate all yellow and look shite. With it... I'm not a photographer's bootlace...

@ peas and corn - I guess even the Belgians have a megaswill...






Very citrusy aromas and flavour. I reckon would be awesome with seafood.


----------



## mje1980

mje1980 said:


> Just got a 4 pack of brewdog IPA. Hope its nice!.



Yep, its nice alright!. Good bitterness, good malt, and some hop aroma and flavour. Deceptively easy drinking for 6%. I would buy this again for sure. Wish they did 6 packs instead of 4 though


----------



## mje1980

Golani51 said:


> True. How did Stella slip through the Belgian QC net?




Im sure i've had imported stella on tap a few years ago in a sydney pub. Was 100 times better than the bottled shit, and i remember thinking for a mass produced beer it was very good. The bottles i've had since have been no better than corona etc, bland crap. I've also had carslberg on tap, and wow, it is a sensational beer. Again, the bottled crap we get is not even remotely close to it.


----------



## Hinji

Very nice beer. Will definately be on the future brew list.

Cheers.


----------



## eamonnfoley

bconnery said:


> Apologies for the phone pic, the good camera seems so far away...
> 
> Solid if sweetish stout. Not as good as the others of theirs I've tried.
> 
> View attachment 46434



Gees I remember this brewery when we stayed the night in Eureka on the way down from Oregon.... Surprised they are exporting so far! Was a pretty simple rough around the edges type place (but good nonetheless!)
Had the best roast beef roll/cheeseburger I've ever had there.....


----------



## Spork

From across the Tasman. Though I'd opened a bottle of Stone's green ginger wine when I smelled it! Taste better than that though. Added a wedge of orange as per the "instructions" on the bottle. This would be quite a nice summer session beer methinks.






It's stablemate is pretty decent too. Not a big beer or a special beer, not a stout or a porter, just a pleasant, well balanced dark ale with some subtle smokey/roast/toast flavours.


----------



## bum

Last exam of first semester today so I thought I crack open a fancy one. The trouble is my willpower is weak and I've never been able to manage any sort of cellar so this 2006 Red Hill Christmas Ale is about as fancy as she gets (I acquired it about 6 months ago at a tasting at the brewery).

Smelling strongly of sherry type alcohol with something a little sweet underneath. A near-sourness in the flavour (that I don't remember being there 6 months ago - perhaps I shouldn't sit on it's brother 'til next year like I intended). There's something nearly a bit dark fruitcake like in the back but you have to really look for it. Very warm alc. Man, I remember liking this a hole bunch at the brewery - perhaps conditions aren't as stable under the house as my cheapo thermometer suggests?

Still, exams are over - w00t!


----------



## DU99

+1 on the black beer


----------



## domix

bum said:


> Still, exams are over - w00t!



Congrats bum. I had my last one yesterday too.

that called for a tasting
Brewdog Punk IPA in cans - great beer and the hops taste much fresher out of the of the can
Prickly Moses Black Panther IBA - really good balance between roasty and american hop flavours
Rochefort 8 - Been wanting to try this one after reading its praises from this forum. Beautiful beer. Went perfectly with the 3 Peking ducks!

didn't manage to get onto the Bridge Rd Biere de Garde - at least I've got something for tonight.


----------



## goomboogo

domix said:


> Congrats bum. I had my last one yesterday too.
> 
> that called for a tasting
> Brewdog Punk IPA in cans - great beer and the hops taste much fresher out of the of the can
> Prickly Moses Black Panther IBA - really good balance between roasty and american hop flavours
> Rochefort 8 - Been wanting to try this one after reading its praises from this forum. Beautiful beer. Went perfectly with the 3 Peking ducks!
> 
> didn't manage to get onto the Bridge Rd Biere de Garde - at least I've got something for tonight.



I hope you are indicative of the current student population. Your celebratory drink and food selection is lightyears ahead of the cask wine and 'all you can eat' pizza buffet that was my go-to option for celebrating. Not that there's anything wrong with cardboard wine and conveyor-belt pizza; I just don't hear it calling my name anymore.


----------



## Golani51

my students from last year have just SMSed me from HOLGATE'S. Drinking a porter as we speak. Burger and Porter.....great way to celebrate the final exam yesterday.

BTW where and what are you guys studying? I am doing my Aero PhD at RMIT.

Reuven


----------



## Snowdog

Just got a rack of Monteith's Winter Dopplebock! Love the stuff!


----------



## bum

Golani51 said:


> I am doing my Aero PhD at RMIT.


Way to make me feel stupid. Bachelor of IT at RMIT.


----------



## domix

Bachelor of Science (Zoology) at Monash.
Should add I was celebrating my brothers birthday as well. Although I never need much of an excuse to splash out on great beer.


----------



## Will88

Last exam is on Monday... haven't decided on the celebratory beer yet but I am thinking of cracking open my bottle of Amager Mikkeller Hr. Frederiksens Vsel Brunch.

Also studying Bachelors of business (marketing)/law.


----------



## going down a hill

I went back to uni last year to do a Dip Ed, it nearly broke me. I forgot how much work they put on your plate, keep up the hard work and enjoy the holidays boys. 

Back on topic I have a Brew Dog 77 lager within my reach, they really don't make middle of the road beers, nice and bitter.


----------



## pimpsqueak

Just opened my first ever Murrays. It's the Nirvana Pale Ale. Been looking forward to trying a Murrays for ages and the first one is a gusher. Lost at least 1/2 the bottle and the remains are dull and lifeless. 
I'll wait until tomorrow and open another one then. If it gushes, I'll try and snap a pic...


----------



## lukiep8

Pimp, if you have anymore issues with gushers, then email Murray's. They like to hear about issues with their beer.


----------



## Spork

Last night I



and it was good. Stouty taste, but smooth and not overpowering. Could do a few...
Then I



and it was very good. Not a high alcohol stout, but big on flavour.
Both were pretty reasonably priced too.
The packaging for the Black Mac was interesting. A rip-top on a stubbie, and the stubbie itself has a textured neck.


----------



## bum

pimpsqueak said:


> Just opened my first ever Murrays. It's the Nirvana Pale Ale. Been looking forward to trying a Murrays for ages and the first one is a gusher. Lost at least 1/2 the bottle and the remains are dull and lifeless.


For the longest time I didn't understand why people raved about this brewery because I had many similar (thought usually lesser) experiences with their beers. Then I tried one from an independent retailer who knows how to handle beer and my eyes were opened. If the next one gushes too, try not to be too put off about trying other beers of theirs - they're generally a pretty great brewery.


----------



## Muggus

bum said:


> For the longest time I didn't understand why people raved about this brewery because I had many similar (thought usually lesser) experiences with their beers. Then I tried one from an independent retailer who knows how to handle beer and my eyes were opened. If the next one gushes too, try not to be too put off about trying other beers of theirs - they're generally a pretty great brewery.


It's a real shame to hear about reviews like this because I know how passionate Shaun, the head brewer, is about his beer and delivering a quality product to the consumer.
I s'pose there is an inherant risk firstly distributing beers through major retailers, but also with live yeast in the bottle. And I know the more delicate beers in the shape of the Nirvana PA and Whale Ale have had problems in transit. Unfortunately, that's out of the hands of the brewer, for the most part anyway.
Like anything, if you really want to experience the beer at its best, goto the source...easy enough for me, I live a 30min drive away...but failing that, I think the beers are better off tap, once again, probably not too common.
I have a feeling their more 'robust' brews, like the 2IPA, Grand Cru, Anniversary Ale, Heart of Darkness, etc... do travel a bit better.


----------



## bum

You'll have to excuse the image quality, my phone is being a dick.

Today's haul:


----------



## Spork

Party at Bum's place tonight guys. 
Good stuff!
Bit more pedestrian here:




Holy fruit punch Batman! But quite drinkable, not bad at all.


----------



## TonyC

Bum,
did i read lately that you are a student or studying, cant wait to see you shopping tally when you work fulltime.

Regards Tony


----------



## bum

One must make these sacrifices.


----------



## Spork

I know I've tried a few Brew Dog beers - but can't really remember which ones...
This was nice. 
Tastes like leatherwood honey on full grain bread with some added hops. Or something. I like.


----------



## AussieJosh

Duff!

My friend got this for me, not the best beer in the world but not as bad as i thought it would be! 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bum

Not sure which brewery to attribute this one to but I'm having the Mash Up NZ brewery collaborative thinger. When I saw this beer I knew it was either going to be amazing and irreplicable (it's a word now - get used to it) or contrived and boring. Well, I was wrong. It is neither. Very nice general fruity hop aromas (no specific fruit I mean, that general fruit-salad thing) and some underlying, subtle grassiness. The aroma had me much more excited than the boring (though diamond bright) colour (straw/light gold). Flavour is much more grassy than the aroma. I often like grassiness up to the top end of moderate but here it sorta sticks out like dog's balls with little in the way of malt character to back it up. There is a lingering minty-ness that I'm feeling is the grass and slight alcohol warmth (which is fine in a 6% beer). This beer is pretty much just hop juice (except not as aggressive as that sounds). I'm quite enjoying it but I can't see the best brewing minds in an exciting brewing country in this beer. It feels like an attempt at a lawnmower APA type thing and I just feel like this should probably be more than a safe session beer. Almost overcarbed. I could make this - although mine would not have only an nth of the clarity of this jobbie. Worth grabbing if you see one but probably not worth seeking out.


----------



## Spork

Imperial coffee stout from a Canadian craft brewer. Nice way to end the night.


----------



## winkle

Spork said:


> Imperial coffee stout from a Canadian craft brewer. Nice way to end the night.



Excellent!


----------



## MitchDudarko

I got these bad boys last night. I've been on call all week, so no booze for me. Can't wait to drink them!





Same story with these:





Mitch


----------



## Golani51

bum said:


> Way to make me feel stupid. Bachelor of IT at RMIT.



We are about to get the RMIT Beer Club up and running again. Will post you when it is.....great way to get uni to pay for beer!!


----------



## Golani51

LUKIE said:


> Pimp, if you have anymore issues with gushers, then email Murray's. They like to hear about issues with their beer.



True.
They are an awesome bunch of guys. Head brewer Shaun is great. Top bloke making special beer.

R


----------



## bum

8 Wired Hopwired IPA - For a beer whose label wishes to claim it isn't an American-style beer it is a pretty by-the-numbers American style beer. Uh, except it tastes like orange rind. Really nice session APA malt character (which is testament to the brewery since its 7.5% is hidden _very_ well). Nice smooth bittering. It's quite a nice beer and would be pretty terrific (but not mind blowing) in the rind flavour could be dialed back a touch - some would be okay but it is tasting like the main flavour for me at the moment. Poured with no head but still slightly over-carbed for mine. It's funny - I normally don't give a shit about carb but now I've had two in a row were it bothered me slightly - and both were from NZ. Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## Spork

A nice drop.
I wonder what the difference between a "Robust Porter" and a stout is? This one is dark mahogany colour and big on the roasted flavours. Quite enjoying it.


----------



## pimpsqueak

LUKIE said:


> Pimp, if you have anymore issues with gushers, then email Murray's. They like to hear about issues with their beer.



I will have to drop them a line.
The remaining 3 were impossible to pour without 80% head. They were all pretty bland too.
I scored a bottle of Stone and Wood Pacific Ale (which I have had before) at the same time and it was rubbish too. No doubt it's in the handling and storage.
If anyone wants to avoid the place, it's the little bottle shop next to the Rose of Australia Hotel in Erskinville, Sydney.

On a positive note, they made me appreciate my own SMaSH APA more than usual


----------



## domix

Bum - I'm pretty sure the NZ mash-up brew was made by Epic after Luke went around to the 40-odd breweries for ideas.
I'm a big fan of the Hopwired IPA. Worth trying the Red ale and Imperial stout they make. Both really nice.
The 8 wired brewer Soren has only been professionally brewing for 2 years and homebrewing for 3. Not a bad effort.


----------



## bum

Wow, that is pretty impressive.


----------



## .DJ.

pimpsqueak said:


> I will have to drop them a line.
> The remaining 3 were impossible to pour without 80% head. They were all pretty bland too.


its for this reason I buy only direct from the brewery.. and NEVER had an issue.


----------



## pimpsqueak

.DJ. said:


> its for this reason I buy only direct from the brewery.. and NEVER had an issue.



Yep, I'm thinking I will have to make the trip and get it straight from the source.

Having said that, I have never had a dud bottle from Platinum and I'm thinking of swinging by Beer Cartel on Friday to pick up a few beers. If they have Murrays Nirvana I'll grab a bottle for a comparrison.


----------



## jlm

Kooinda Black IPA


They're popping up everywhere aren't they? One of the better ones I've tried, the roast character (de husked malt according to the label so i'm assuming there's a decent drop of carafa in there, it is very, very black) is quite prominent in this, even in the aroma, mixed in with a big hit of yankee hops. Can't taste any hot alcohol in a 7% beer and the bitterness is well balanced too at 70IBU. Well done Kooinda people. Not a bad way to warm up for a lazy monday arvo of filtering/kegging/racking/pitching.


----------



## joshuahardie

Just cleared the camera so I have a host of beers that I had tried over the last month or two

4 Pines Kolsch - clean and crisp and was surprisingly hoppy
Abbey Ale - I don't recall anything brilliant about it
Adnams Bitter - Loved it. Low on the carbonation, heaps of malt and balanced nicely. So easy to drink
Burleigh 70's style pale - very palatable, nothing to huge in any area, but nicely balanced and would be a great gateway beer


----------



## joshuahardie

cont...

Endeavour Pale - Nothing too flash or offensive. Enjoyable but not spectacular

Hemel & Aarde - This was a real treat, despite being made with copious amount of peated malt, it did not have the intensity i was expecting. Still it was a spectacular beer, that was thick, and heavy, large amounts of warming alcohol, and was akin to sipping a fine spirit. Was great to savour after dinner

Hunter Beer Co Little Hop Monster - A mid strength IPA made with estate hops. Another awesome beer from HBC. Such a big beer in every way, but alcohol content. The estate hops are big and in your face, but are smooth and not harsh in any way. Nicely balanced with the malt and was another beer I felt lucky to be able to sample

La Guillotine - I think this is a tripel, and was a bit of a mixed bag, the suspended yeast would not drop in the glass, and looked like a snotty snowstorm. With the yeast in the glass is was unappealing but delicious. With the yeast strained out it was appealing but bland. Maybe I had a old bottle.


----------



## joshuahardie

cont...

McCashins Brewery Stoke Dark - Can't remember too much about this, other than it was nice

McCashins Brewery Stoke Gold - A very nice pale ale made with NZ hops (Nelson Sauvin from memory). Not jaw dropping good, but very nice

Monteiths Single Source - Another well crafted but more middle of the road lager. The missus loved it, so I guess it has appeal.

Morte Subite Framboise - Brilliant. Loved this beer, unlike the kriek, the fruit flavouring is not sickly, or reminds me of cough medicine. Still rather sweet, and really a bit too sweet, but it does fool you into thinking that there is some real honest fruit in there (which i doubt there is) still it was delicious and hit the spot as far as the fruit beers go.


----------



## joshuahardie

cont...

Murrays AA2 - The highlight of all the beers I have drank over the last few months. Opened to celebrate my sons 2nd birthday. Despite this bottle being cellared since 2007 it has handled the age with style. Huge amounts of hops were still present, and the complexity of the beer was really coming out. The melting pot of dark fruits, and brown sugar / toffee flavours was amazing. The finish was smooth, and the only disappointment I have is this was my only bottle. One of those beers that was worth the wait, and didn't let me down

Murrays AA5 - I feel this beer will come into its own in a few years time. The carbonation was low and soon after the pic was taken the head dissipated. Bold hop flavours and warming alchol made it a pleasure to drink, but I feel in a few years the fruit flavours will blend together and create something special.

Murrays Angry Man - Another Murrays beer that is big on the alcohol but hides it ever so well. rich and toffee flavours. finished rather thin and dry so it didn't weigh me down when i finished it. Large doses of the NZ hops and it had the Murrays house yeast flavour that seems to be present in many of their beers. A nice offereing

Sleeping Giant IPA - Does not strike me as a modern interpretation of an IPA, it seemed like a amber ale with malt dialled up a touch. A reasonable beer, and certainly the best gage roads beer I have tried in many many years, but not really a showstopper.

Tetleys bitter - Nothing too much to say about this one. Creamy head, low carbonation, good balance of everything, low carbonation so a pint is gone in no time. I prefer the Adnams bitter as it is bolder in all areas, but I still enjoyed this alot.


----------



## Spork

Also from last night. A pretty decent oatmeal stout. They add some vanilla pods to it somewhere along the way, it has layers of flavours and a great big chewy mouthfeel. I liked it.

Also, got home from work and these had (finally!) arrived:





Will give one a day or so to settle after the trip, most will be cellared and kept for "special occasions" (ie- I feel like a special beer tonight, what have I got lying around...) Hope to save a couple until close to their best before date - 2016.


----------



## Spork

Right now I'm finishing this off.
Farken nice! Could mistake it for a Belgian. Has that lovely peppery aftertaste.


----------



## Golani51

Gulden Draak is a dark brown Belgian Triple Ale. 10.5% alcohol by volume.

Is it wrong for me to want to fornicate with this beer?


----------



## bum

Is it just me or are the SN Torpedoes from latest (supposedly legit) shipment lacking in hop character compared to earlier shipments?


----------



## sanpedro

bum said:


> Is it just me or are the SN Torpedoes from latest (supposedly legit) shipment lacking in hop character compared to earlier shipments?


The lastest shipment was the first time I had tried torpedo and was looking forward to it. I was underwelmed as I was expecting big hop flavours and they were hardly there, or not what I was expecting anyway.


----------



## lukiep8

All the Torpedoes in the "latest shipment" were brought over direct from the brewery, refrigerated, and were bottled in April, so I'm surprised if they were in a poor condition. All of the ones I have had, have been sublime.


----------



## bum

My suggestion is that it's not the beer it used to be. I've got some trusted mates over there looking into it (i.e what they think, not trying to find any inside goss). 

In any case, the bottle I drank was far from sublime for me. Rough bitterness, minty/menthol alc sensation when breathing afterwards. Pretty ordinary by any standard, I would have thought.

[EDIT: typo]


----------



## .DJ.

the Torpedo I got brought back over from the US was a quality beer... None of the issues you describe above Bum...


----------



## bum

Thanks for the feedback. Looks like I can discount the idea of the change being deliberate then.


----------



## Fourstar

... no words needed. :drinks:


----------



## MitchDudarko

I had one of those last night Fourstar. I agree. No words needed. I also spy some Rekorderlig bottles in the background??? My wife is nuts for Rekorderlig.


----------



## manticle

No photo. My corner bottle shop has just started stocking Rochefort 10 for $9 a pop.

Almost a perfect beer really...........



......Or it is a perfect beer. I have a preference for the 8 but it's really like preferring perigord truffle that's been dug up by a pig called Jean-Paul as opposed to a pig called Pierre.


----------



## TasChris

Just finished Fullers Golden Pride, pretty good, with a decent belt of alchohol. Good winter warmer at 8.5% Nice taste of malt however could do with a bit more hops as a little sweet. Would buy again for sure

No camera at the moment

Cheers
Chris


----------



## humulus

Just had to have one in Antwerps old town,on a trip me and SWAMBO did,nice drop!


----------



## Fourstar

MitchDudarko said:


> I also spy some Rekorderlig bottles in the background??? My wife is nuts for Rekorderlig.



House mate actually, he likes the taste of sweet sugary ciders. <_< *muttter* girls blouse.



manticle said:


> No photo. My corner bottle shop has just started stocking Rochefort 10 for $9 a pop.
> Almost a perfect beer really...........
> ......Or it is a perfect beer. I have a preference for the 8 but it's really like preferring perigord truffle that's been dug up by a pig called Jean-Paul as opposed to a pig called Pierre.



Sacr bleu! why is she not Marie Antoinette?


----------



## .DJ.

Fourstar said:


> House mate actually, he likes the taste of sweet sugary ciders. <_< *muttter* girls blouse.



I'm sure its a "house mate".... <_<


----------



## Spork

SWMBO tells me I'm doing "Dry July" this year. 
Oh well, will be able to condition some brews and build stocks up I suppose.
Thought I better make the most out of the last night of June, so picked this up today:






Very nice. Dry hopped, and I can taste and smell it.
Sorry about the pic. Took a bunch, in a couple of different spots, with different lighting, with and without flash, and this was the best of the lot. You can hardly read the label in the others. Abnd being my first for the night I didn't want it going flat!


----------



## bum

Prickly Moses Black Panther IBA - Smells quite interesting. Moderate US hop aromas and mild roastiness, had me quite excited for the beer. Drinking it...eh, not so much. Never had such a solventy beer in all my life. I can still feel heat down my throat and on my tounge but I haven't had any for in nearly 10 minutes now. Gonna leave it 'til it gets to room temp hoping some other flavour comes out because right now there isn't anything else. Really disappointing - only my second beer from this brewery and the first was boring beyond words. This one doesn't do much to help them for me.


----------



## Spork

Last one was better...
This was quite flat. Pic. was after frothing with syringe. Head did not last. An OK tasting beer, but doubt I'd buy it again unless it was this or VB...


----------



## kocken42

I give you all permission to drool...







Picked a 4-pack of this up tonight (1st Choice 1/2 price deal). I noticed it was recently stocked and I had never seen the beer before. A Beligum Strong Ale from Belgium 'Satan Red'.

Quite a cloudy beer, with only minimal carbonation. Sweet alcohol on the nose, accompanied by raisins and christmas cake. The palate also featured a sweet alcohol, not too hot, and was full of malty goodness. Hints of plum port and stewed fruits with a slight nuttiness. Mouthfeel was very smooth, with a noticeable, but well balanced bitterness. The taste of sultanas lingered well after a sip.

I don't have much experience with Belgium Strong Ales, but this was a good beer none-the-less. Perfect for a cold winters night.

The dinner was mini-roast lamb, with roast potatoes and pumpkin, and a mixed salad, covered in gravy. Made in Australia.


----------



## Golani51

Has anyone ever heard of Chimay Black? Saw it in a pic but never heard of it.

R


----------



## Dave70

Golani51 said:


> Has anyone ever heard of Chimay Black? Saw it in a pic but never heard of it.
> 
> R



I think it's a seasonal or 'Christmas' ale. I'm pretty sure it gets a mention in Brew like a monk somewhere. Pretty rare.


----------



## schooey

Did a bit of shopping today.. :icon_drool2: 

The SN torpedo lid just happened to fall off in the car on the way home.... :unsure:


----------



## Pennywise




----------



## Newbee(r)

Looks tasty - how was it?


----------



## Goofinder

Ayinger Celebrator dopplebock. Found it in a bottle shop in Hawaii (along with the glass) with a Ratebeer tag on it that said 100.

Very nice, great malt flavours and mouthfeel. Wish I'd grabbed another to bring back home.


----------



## Pennywise

Newbee(r) said:


> Looks tasty - how was it?



Ok, I'm an IIPA man, so this was no where near enough for me, but the hop aroma was the most incredible I've encountered for a while. The bitterness was a bit too smooth for my liking and there was a bit too much caramel sweetness. A nice beer by all means but not $18 worth. Note for future, enquire for price next time you buy beer over the counter

This was pretty much the same beer with out the sweetness






And worth the price tag of $8. I think I'm falling in love with 8 Wired beers


----------



## jbowers

Pennywise said:


> Ok, I'm an IIPA man, so this was no where near enough for me, but the hop aroma was the most incredible I've encountered for a while. The bitterness was a bit too smooth for my liking and there was a bit too much caramel sweetness. A nice beer by all means but not $18 worth. Note for future, enquire for price next time you buy beer over the counter
> 
> This was pretty much the same beer with out the sweetness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And worth the price tag of $8. I think I'm falling in love with 8 Wired beers




Where the hell did you get that for $8??

Ps. Epic have just let on that they have redone the hop zombie, making it a little more bitter and a bit less sweet....


----------



## schooey

I don't have a pic of it in the glass, and realistically, it just looks like flat black liquid due to the alc content... but that bottle of Mikkeller Black Imp Stout with Kanji symbol on it is a serious mind ******* beer at 17.5% after a few other 8%+ beers tonight.... it seriously smells like acetone, but the flavours ar huge and complex... I'm going to get another to stash for the birth of the first grandchild or some such shit...


----------



## Pennywise

Sorry my bad, it was $12. I bought an Orval as well which was $8 so mistook the price on the docket. Still...

I'll give the Zombie another go in a while, if I can get it for less


----------



## big78sam

I also had an Orval last night. My first one. 

It went something like this:

Looking forward to this...
Taste...
What the hell is that!
Taste again...
Brett! Disgusting!
Wait 5 minutes and taste again hoping it somehow tastes different. 
Nope still terrible.
Tips down sink...

I'm sure others love it but I'm really not a brett fan


----------



## Pennywise

Lol, yeah Im not sure what to expect. I love some of the Brett/lambic blends and others I really don't like so it'll be a 50/50 chance I'll like it. Only one way to find out. Haven't cracked it yet


----------



## winkle

big78sam said:


> I also had an Orval last night. My first one.
> 
> It went something like this:
> 
> Looking forward to this...
> Taste...
> What the hell is that!
> Taste again...
> Brett! Disgusting!
> Wait 5 minutes and taste again hoping it somehow tastes different.
> Nope still terrible.
> Tips down sink...
> 
> I'm sure others love it but I'm really not a brett fan



:blink: 
 
:angry:


----------



## goomboogo

big78sam said:


> I also had an Orval last night. My first one.
> 
> It went something like this:
> 
> Looking forward to this...
> Taste...
> What the hell is that!
> Taste again...
> Brett! Disgusting!
> Wait 5 minutes and taste again hoping it somehow tastes different.
> Nope still terrible.
> Tips down sink...
> 
> I'm sure others love it but I'm really not a brett fan



As you've noted, Brett is not going to be every person's cup of tea. Orval can be a vastly different beer depending on age. You may actually like a very young Orval where the flavour and aroma is more about the hops. As you found out, the funk comes on as it ages. Although, it's unlikely you will find a really young Orval without going to Europe.


----------



## Muggus

Goofinder said:


> View attachment 46790
> 
> Ayinger Celebrator dopplebock. Found it in a bottle shop in Hawaii (along with the glass) with a Ratebeer tag on it that said 100.
> 
> Very nice, great malt flavours and mouthfeel. Wish I'd grabbed another to bring back home.


Oh sweet merciful Jesus yes! 
One beer I wish we could get in this country. Possibly the best beer I tried over in Europe...off tap in Munich... :icon_drool2: ...a memory i'll never forget!


----------



## mje1980

big78sam said:


> I also had an Orval last night. My first one.
> 
> It went something like this:
> 
> Looking forward to this...
> Taste...
> What the hell is that!
> Taste again...
> Brett! Disgusting!
> Wait 5 minutes and taste again hoping it somehow tastes different.
> Nope still terrible.
> Tips down sink...
> 
> I'm sure others love it but I'm really not a brett fan



Hmm been a long time since i had one, but i remember liking it a lot. Will have to try it again hehe


----------



## sanpedro

First Dogfish Head brew I have tried, 60 minute IPA. Very drinkable IPA, plenty of hop flavour thats very well layered. Ends with a nice wack of bitterness, thats nice and clean rather than harsh.


----------



## bum

Had a couple Haand Bryggeriet beers the last few nights. Fyr og Flamm was a gorgeous smelling beer, ever so slightly rough around the edges on drinking but overall it was a really tops beer. Dobbel Dram was another great beer - very interesting malt character. Seemed like a session barleywine or something. Never really had a beer like it but I'll do my best to have another. Based on those two beers alone I'm quite interested to try more from this brewery.


----------



## manticle

Got to try the epic/dogfishead Portamarillo last night.

Really lovely beer. Well balanced with subtle but present smoke.

Not sure how much the tamarillo contributed but the beer was pretty much faultless so no complaints.

Followed by another Rochefort 10 and goddamn that beer is now one of my favourites. The next homebrewer who suggests their beer is better than ANY beer available commercially can please tell me how to make this.


----------



## TasChris

Ngne Ut P Tur





An unusual beer, licorice, pine trees, toffee and sour ginger at the end. Alot going on but not a regular tipple.

Cheers 
Chris


----------



## Newbee(r)

Not in the glass yet but tasted this at the Sydney food and wine show yesterday. Lovely thick dark scotch ale. Not too many regrets paying $10 for it. Will be waiting for my reidel beer glasses to come through before I open it and will post in glass. 

For those who went, hope you picked up the bargain of the show - 3 x 500ml stone and wood pacific ales for $10!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

@TasChris - I got the saison from them. Yet to try, of course.

ATM, from my Nectar takings, I'm having the most boring beer I got. Bridge Road Galaxy IPA - seriously, this is an IPA (I know that sounds stupid/drunken pontificating, but bear with me). It smelled like passionfruit punch when I poured it. Nice firm creamy head, massive aroma. But it is genuinely bitter - not passionfruit punch to taste. I probably would have gone for a little caramunich or something to balance, but an IPA isn't about balance, it's about bitterness.

Great summer beer, I'd reckon. All the more reason to grab a truckload of galaxy and start knocking out some beers for summer.

Goomba


----------



## bum

re: Nogne O Two Captains


schooey said:


> The two captains was an awesome beer, bum, though I'm not sure how you'll like it... It wasn't big hop aroma in your face like an American example of a big IPA or IIPA, but it was a very flavoursome hoppy example with a huge malt profile to back up all that bitterness. It really is as it looks too; like a hop soup, with a very rich, languid mouthfeel





bum said:


> You're right, I would be expecting a big aroma but your observation above is what I thought (and what appealed) when I saw the picture. I also know not to have any concrete expectations from a Nogne brew - except, possibly, that it won't be like any beer I've had before.


Finally cracked one of these tonight. Even with my post above taken in to account I was still a little taken aback by this beer - partly Nogne O's habit of brewing beer that just aren't what you expect and partly because of schooey. I "blame" schooey because this beer does have a reasonably large hop aroma. Much bigger than pretty much any US version (i.e. import, not style) of an IPA that I've had in this country but it is not big in the same way as that style usually is, it is a much more...um, I dunno, thicker smell? - hard to explain, this thickness is not entirely malt derived. And not just kinda big but really bloody nice - so nice that SWMBO took one look at me when I smelled it and asked if she should check to see if I'd moved "downstairs" (my euphemism, none of you need to know exactly how vulgar SWMBO can be). But the taste is not at all what I expected (even when I tried my best not to expect anything specific). I've had a few beers that look like this (see schooey's post of 09/06) but the mouthfeel and flavour was entirely different. Shit. I'll stop rambling here - this beer defies description for me. Sorry. 

It was a nice beer.


----------



## argon

Had a James Squire 150 Lashes over lunch today (on tap) pretty forgettable beer. Very pale in the glass, maybe 5 or 7srm. Odds choice as a seasonal release in the middle of winter. Some very slight fruity citrusy aromas followed by a thin body with no real malt flavour... Maybe a touch grainy/biscuity. Supposedly Nelson sav and Amarillo, but only got the slightest bit of hop flavor. Wasn't expecting much and didn't get much, but could be very sessionable. On par with the way the golden ale currently is.... Ie disappointing.


----------



## Pistol

argon said:


> Had a James Squire 150 Lashes over lunch today (on tap) pretty forgettable beer. Very pale in the glass, maybe 5 or 7srm. Odds choice as a seasonal release in the middle of winter. Some very slight fruity citrusy aromas followed by a thin body with no real malt flavour... Maybe a touch grainy/biscuity. Supposedly Nelson sav and Amarillo, but only got the slightest bit of hop flavor. Wasn't expecting much and didn't get much, but could be very sessionable. On par with the way the golden ale currently is.... Ie disappointing.




Not that it makes any difference, but I think this is an addition to their permanent line up!


----------



## Pennywise

Don't think I'll be revisiting this one for a while. Kind of half arsed Belgian with some Brett in it IMO


----------



## DUANNE

whoa just shows how different everyones paletes are. orval is one of my all time favourite beers.


----------



## JestersDarts

Had a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale for the first time on the weekend for my birthday - It was bloody bewwwdifulll.


----------



## Pennywise

BEERHOG said:


> whoa just shows how different everyones paletes are. orval is one of my all time favourite beers.



This one was pretty much exactly half way through the bottled and best before date so if I do try it again it'll either be extremely fresh or well near the end of life, as I understand it the flavor can change quite a bit over time with this beer


----------



## Ash in Perth

Pennywise said:


> This one was pretty much exactly half way through the bottled and best before date so if I do try it again it'll either be extremely fresh or well near the end of life, as I understand it the flavor can change quite a bit over time with this beer



If you can find a fairly fresh batch, I promise you will not be disappointed. When young, under 6 months, it is a great beer. After that it changes a lot and it becomes a love or hate type beer. I love it :drinks:


----------



## schooey

bum said:


> re: Nogne O Two Captains
> 
> 
> Finally cracked one of these tonight. Even with my post above taken in to account I was still a little taken aback by this beer - partly Nogne O's habit of brewing beer that just aren't what you expect and partly because of schooey. I "blame" schooey because this beer does have a reasonably large hop aroma. Much bigger than pretty much any US version (i.e. import, not style) of an IPA that I've had in this country but it is not big in the same way as that style usually is, it is a much more...um, I dunno, thicker smell? - hard to explain, this thickness is not entirely malt derived. And not just kinda big but really bloody nice - so nice that SWMBO took one look at me when I smelled it and asked if she should check to see if I'd moved "downstairs" (my euphemism, none of you need to know exactly how vulgar SWMBO can be). But the taste is not at all what I expected (even when I tried my best not to expect anything specific). I've had a few beers that look like this (see schooey's post of 09/06) but the mouthfeel and flavour was entirely different. Shit. I'll stop rambling here - this beer defies description for me. Sorry.
> 
> It was a nice beer.



Well I'm happy to accept the 'blame'.. agreed, it did have a nice aroma, but I'd some how made the presumption that you'd be more fond of the big in your face C-hop type aromas that I'm told are consistent with the big Lagunitas and Russian River I/IPA's. I guess that's what happens when one assumes. Still wondering if yours was a little fresher than mine and the aroma was more prominent though....

Glad you enjoyed it; I really did!


----------



## eamonnfoley

Pennywise said:


> This one was pretty much exactly half way through the bottled and best before date so if I do try it again it'll either be extremely fresh or well near the end of life, as I understand it the flavor can change quite a bit over time with this beer



Could easily have been badly treated (heat kills them), despite not being out of date. I rarely buy belgians here in Perth as its a bit of a lottery. Such complex, delicate beers dont hold up well to the rigours of non-refrigerated travel.


----------



## bum

schooey said:


> Still wondering if yours was a little fresher than mine and the aroma was more prominent though....


Unless my Norwaydish is failing me I think mine was brewed last year (best before still had four years left on it though). Perhaps my lowered expectations for the aroma amplified it? Either way, it still smelled really bloody nice and I certainly didn't have to go searching for the aroma.

Had their Imperial Brown Ale tonight. Probably the safest of the beers I've had from this brewery but no less tremendous than the rest.

As for Laguinitas and Russian River: I'm not the greatest fan of the former (while I do have tremendous respect for the risks they take, some of their beers are down-right confusing - but their IPA on tap is a very nice session beer if you like your sessions big) and I think the later is a tremendous brewery but, to be honest, I really only properly enjoyed half of tasting paddle I had at the brewery (although that paddle was 16 beers strong so it is hard to be too critical).


----------



## lukiep8

The dislike for Orval lately has made me sad. The brett is quite subdued in the younger versions of the beer, but with aging (even 1 year on it) the brett comes out a lot more. I love Orval fresh, aged, out of code, don't care, I think it is one of those beers that has been developed by geniuses.


----------



## TasChris

foles said:


> Could easily have been badly treated (heat kills them), despite not being out of date. I rarely buy belgians here in Perth as its a bit of a lottery. Such complex, delicate beers dont hold up well to the rigours of non-refrigerated travel.


I have had quite a few Orvals and they are the my favorite beer when in good condition, but are horrible when treated poorly.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## .DJ.

this was my first Orval experience...
Very disapointing...


----------



## goomboogo

LUKIE said:


> The dislike for Orval lately has made me sad. The brett is quite subdued in the younger versions of the beer, but with aging (even 1 year on it) the brett comes out a lot more. I love Orval fresh, aged, out of code, don't care, I think it is one of those beers that has been developed by geniuses.



I read a magazine article a few years ago where the author had a tasting of new, 1 year, 6 year and 24 year old Orval. Obviously, all bottles had a different character with the brett in the 24 year old being very subdued. I view such an opportunity as fantastic and regrettably, one I'm unlikely to experience. Although, it would appear this is a beer like many, not to everyone's taste.

Foles makes a salient point about the handling that holds true for all beer. Poor handling and storage will rob any beer of many of the positive attributes it has to offer. Orval is not an exception.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Picked these up from the local bottle-o this arvo. Sorry about the poor photo quality. 

The Paulaner's are out of date and were $13 a 6 pack but will see how they go.

Attacking my first wheat beer soon so I am tasting a few!


----------



## Pennywise

The Orval I had was quite gassy, which I wasn't expecting. But I also didn't think too hard about it as I understand Brett keeps slowly fermenting


----------



## bnaujok

Since I have the camera out, here's what *was* in my glass. That bulb at the end is rather deceiving, you think it's empty but more beer keeps coming!


----------



## C-MOR

Thank you first choice half price deal!


----------



## Lodan

C-MOR said:


> Thank you first choice half price deal!



Half price!  
Was that a per store special? Off stubbies, six packs or slabs?


----------



## C-MOR

Lodan said:


> Half price!
> Was that a per store special? Off stubbies, six packs or slabs?



6 beers $12.50
your a bit late though
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...3&hl=choice


----------



## Lodan

Dang!


----------



## Golani51

C-MOR said:


> 6 beers $12.50
> your a bit late though
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...3&hl=choice



Dont forget that Logan is from SA......he is more like 4 decades too late


----------



## Lodan

Golani51 said:


> Dont forget...



:lol:


----------



## waggastew

Tried this on wednesday night:






(not my photo)

Wanted to try a smoked beer style for a while now. Ummm it was interesting, very nice base beer. Aroma was very strong however, unfortunately reminded me of this:






Would probably go OK with some meats or cheeses, but not really a quaffer!

Stew

PS. I can understand how they get the smoke flavour, but where do the 'bacon/meaty' aromas come from?


----------



## Muggus

That last few drops of an amazing beer.


----------



## bum

waggastew said:


> PS. I can understand how they get the smoke flavour, but where do the 'bacon/meaty' aromas come from?


Same place as the smoke.

Get a couple of them in fridge at the moment. I want to drink them but as soon as they are drunk I'll want them back. I don't know what to do!


----------



## waggastew

Also tried one of these babies a few weeks back as part of the 'Lets try smokey beers'






(not my pic again, I am usually too thirsty to find the camera)

Was much more subtle, much more drinkable.

Bum - Do you usually drink them with food or straight up?


----------



## bum

Always on its own but I can see it going very nicely with roast pork or something if someone wanted something to go with it.


----------



## Newbee(r)

Cascade First Harvest 2011. Sorry, iphone pic and Bob Brown's lightbulbs let me down. 

english bitter - 5.5%
Hops are more subtle than earlier years, nice clean finish. Bitterness lingers but not overpowering and is enhanced by the alcohol. 
Summary - Nice beer - let it breathe for 5-10 minutes and the hop aroma starts to come through better. Toffee notes. I don't know what they were doing in 2008-09, dry hopped an acre of freshies or something, but the memorable flavour is, like the last couple of years, there but not as pronounced...


----------



## bum

Had bottle of North Coast's Old Rasputin the other night. Not at all the beer I remember (on tap), in fact, I think I like my clone better (and that beer presented a couple of significant disappointments).

On the other hand, I had a De Molen Rasputin the night before that and it was tremendous. Alc is very, very forward (even for a 10.5% beer) but once you acclimatise there is plenty going on in that beer. I'd love to be able to hold on to one for the suggested 25 years and see how it develops but there isn't a hope in hell of that happening.


----------



## Salt

Any thing Epic... 

Usually a few bottles of Epic Pale Ale in the fridge at any one time...getting married next year and will be the beer for me and the best man all night.

When Its pay day, Epic Armageddon and more recently downed a few bottles of Epic Hop Zombie...

Macs Hop Rocker is another frequent purchase

And cant forget my roots - Waikato Draught for the big sessions with the boys!

If you cant tell Im Kiwi!


----------



## Newbee(r)

Anderson Valley IPA. 

Had this last night. Have to say, wasn't all that and a bag of chips for my palate. Alcohol was very prominent. Once you adjusted to that it was orange peel dominant without the sweetness. A peat background and hint of dark brown sugar. Good bitterness but did not overcome the alcohol. It would be great if you poured it on ice, didn't carbonate it and called it average whiskey. Others may love this - for me - if I want a whiskey malt I'll pour a Glenmorangie. 

Cheers

J


----------



## Kranky

Newbee(r) said:


> Anderson Valley IPA.
> 
> Had this last night. Have to say, wasn't all that and a bag of chips for my palate. Alcohol was very prominent. Once you adjusted to that it was orange peel dominant without the sweetness. A peat background and hint of dark brown sugar. Good bitterness but did not overcome the alcohol. It would be great if you poured it on ice, didn't carbonate it and called it average whiskey. Others may love this - for me - if I want a whiskey malt I'll pour a Glenmorangie.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> J



You really need to drink this beer fresh to judge it properly. I've been to the brewpub and the beers there were definitely a big step up in quality to the ones I tried in Australia.


----------



## Newbee(r)

Kranky said:


> You really need to drink this beer fresh to judge it properly. I've been to the brewpub and the beers there were definitely a big step up in quality to the ones I tried in Australia.




Not surprised. Often the way - rare that the bottle tastes as good as the fresh keg. Definitely not worth the $15 or whatever it was from Plonk though. They have much better beers for your money than that one.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Renaissance Discovery APA - tasted the Nelson Sauvin immediately, but it was mellowed down by another American hop that tasted like Cascade or Chinook. Couldn't tell. I'm an expert in Nelson, amateur with Chinook and Cascade (Though that will soon change, I've a lb coming from the US).

Other was Nogne Saison - a bit meh - it's beer, not bad, but it does prove to me that Qld-summer-weather friendly beers can be made, though my winter APAs are better.

'cept by the time I finally drank it, my temp controller had come back from my electrician mate who's had it for the last 4 months.

Goomba


----------



## bum

'Expert' you say?

Having a Southern Tier Gemini now. A blend of Unearthly IPA (which I quite liked) and Hoppe IPA (never had). This one is quite a bit rougher than I remember Unearthly being but still quite a nice beer. Caramel and citrus in the aroma, similar flavour but the hop profile is a bit more complex than how it smells. Somewhat harsh alc heat dominates any fade but still not entirely unpleasant. I'd be happy if I brewed it but probably not so happy to pay the price of entry for a single bottle again.


----------



## Tony

Was out with the family today and took a detour past WATB 

Here is what i came home with:







First up i cracked the Prickly Moses Farmhouse ale. 

This beer is fantastic!

Sweet malty yeasty aroma, sort of honey like, taste is SOOOOOOOOOOO smooth, with the 6.8% ABV feeling more like 3%. A wonderfull ballance of malt, subtle hops and yeast all melting together to be a wonderfully ballanced beer that is quite inspirational to be honest. I shared some of the second half of the bottle with my brother and he commented it was perfectly ballanced, with massive amounts going on in a seemingly simple beer!

I will be buying more of this to put away like a nice wine to pull out at BBQ's with family!






Currently enjoying a bottle of Weltenburger Kloster Asam Bock

Clean massive intense malt, with toasty melanoidens promenant, some subtle fruity character from malt also there...... raisens and dark fruit like plums.

creamy chewey mouth feel, making is a beer for a winters night........ Perfect for tonight!






cheers


----------



## amiddler

Had a night out on "White Rabbit, Dark Ale" Friday night. Man I never get sick of drinking that beer. We (4 drinkers) emptied the pub of this stuff in 3 hours. I don't think they usually sell much of it so only had about a carton in the fridge.

Drew


----------



## Tony

Enjoyed the Vitus last night. Its an old friend and with Weihenstephaner weissbier being one of my favorite beers...... this is always loved!

Sweet honey malt with a more subdued yeast character.... the extra malt standing out and GOD its good!






Currently sipping a glass of fullers IPA.

I have made a few IPA's and always felt they kind of failed for some reason...... but they were just like this! Nice big english hop aroma and flavour, some malt in the background. Prominent bitterness and a slightly dry finnish. Clean quenching character with a bit of yeast character in the back which ballances the beer.

very enjoyable and one i would buy again! Much better than the bananna beer and honey lager thing they made......... WTF were they thinking??? :icon_vomit:


----------



## Lodan

Nice beers Tony!
Looking forward to seeing the final three.

Whereabouts did you find those glasses?
I've been looking for something solid that looks good but most are a bit too fancy looking for my liking.


----------



## Tony

Ebay...... most of the "nice" glasses i have came from Europe...... mainly belgium or england.

That one is a fullers ESB glass.... i just didnt show the label. If it ever breaks i will cry..... its a great glass and not many around.

I think its faitly predictable what the Murrys stouts will look like ...... i cant wait to taste them but 10% beers are not week night beers!

cheers


----------



## Lodan

Tony said:


> I think its faitly predictable what the Murrys stouts will look like  ...... i cant wait to taste them but 10% beers are not week night beers!



Haha, you're certainly right about that on both accounts!
Cheers for the advice regarding checking ebay :icon_cheers:


----------



## warra48

Timothy Taylor Landlord.

Simply a delicious beer, the first time I've ever tasted it.
Now I'll have to go back and read the lengthy thread on how to brew it.


----------



## parrja

Tucking into a Little Creatures single batch Maerzen. Very, very nice though the hop flavour is more "new world" (Willamette). There was only one in the fridge at the bottle shop but if I see any more I will buy them.


----------



## adryargument

The missus asked me where she would like her work going away party to be.
I maybe had a slight input, however the local taphouse in darlo was great as usual...

Meantime IPA 750 & La Chouffe 750, the gods were smiling...





Edit: strugling with the image url & speeeeling


----------



## lukiep8

Not in the glass just yet! Two more weeks to go...


----------



## Will88

A mate and I enjoyed a tasting day with these fine drops.

And the Bogedal Uber pack from Beermasons, yet to be sampled.


----------



## Fents

what did you think of the kooi black ipa will?


----------



## manticle

Where can I get it in Melb Fents?

Had a kooi pale last night at biero. First time I've had it on tap, still a lovely beer.


----------



## mattyra

At the moment I have been hooking into the new Vintage Ale from Coopers.

I love it, although I love any beer with Amarillo and Nelson Sauvin.


----------



## Will88

Fents said:


> what did you think of the kooi black ipa will?



Loved it. Some black IPAs I've had go a little hard on the bitterness but I thought this one blended in with the malts perfectly. I'll definitely be buying more if I can find it anywhere in Brissie.


----------



## chunckious

Will88 said:


> Loved it. Some black IPAs I've had go a little hard on the bitterness but I thought this one blended in with the malts perfectly. I'll definitely be buying more if I can find it anywhere in Brissie.



+1...farkin noice.
I hop(e) it's a regular line from Kooi


----------



## TasChris

Bought this little collection today




Cheers
Chris


----------



## Doogiechap

I was like a kid in a candy shop at the IBS yesterday 
Nothing in the glass tonight but there will be soon !!


----------



## Tony

Currently enjoying this:

Fullers Golden Pride.

WOW what a beer! 

Bright clarity, deep golden to light amber, Rich aroma of toasty malt and caramel, earthy english hops (Bottle quotes northdown challenger and target) and some yeasty fruitiness. Full creamy mouthfeel, which is cut by a good swathe of bitterness which lingers for quite a while on the pallet. Low carnonation adds to the full mouthfeel. In the mouth the flavour is an assault on the senses. Similar to aroma...... big toasty caramel malt, mild background ballancing hops and yeast fruitiness.

I love how Fullers make beers like this.... which are obviously of quite low attenuation but ballance them with bitterness and hops so well. This beer at 8.5% ABV is a big beer in both flavour and aroma with that classic, slightly harsh, english hop bitterness cutting all the residual sugar perfectly.

It all amounts to a perfect winter sipper that you just want to keep smelling and tasting slowly, so the glass never runs out!

This beer is a big win for me!


----------



## lukiep8

Doogiechap said:


> I was like a kid in a candy shop at the IBS yesterday
> Nothing in the glass tonight but there will be soon !!
> View attachment 47123



Nice lot of beers. Sadly wasn't at the shop friday. Tokyo is brilliant.

I have a backburner hiding away. Let us know how it goes if I don't get to it first!


----------



## Fents

manticle said:


> Where can I get it in Melb Fents?
> 
> Had a kooi pale last night at biero. First time I've had it on tap, still a lovely beer.



slowbeer would be your best bet mate


----------



## Malted

TasChris said:


> Bought this little collection today
> 
> View attachment 47114
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Chris



Looks like a tasty line up!


----------



## Malted

At 8.7% Alc/vol it's not much like regular Hoegaarden! Went down a treat.





Didn't quite meet my expectations regards the blurb on the bottle but was very nice none the less. Even SWMBO's mega swill father liked it.


----------



## manticle

Fents said:


> slowbeer would be your best bet mate



Cheers


----------



## Golani51

Malted said:


> At 8.7% Alc/vol it's not much like regular Hoegaarden! Went down a treat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't quite meet my expectations regards the blurb on the bottle but was very nice none the less. Even SWMBO's mega swill father liked it.


I found the Grand Cru to be a delicious drink.

R


----------



## adniels3n

Just had a Rogue Ale Brutal IPA. Couldn't shake the thought that it tasted like an extra bitter Dr Smurto GA we made. So easy to drink, so delicious.


----------



## Lodan

Downing a Mikkeller Warrior IPA. Malt aroma is dominates. Hop flavour subtle amongst chewy malt. Smooth bitter finish.

Overall I don't mind it; but i don't think there is anything here to set it apart from anything else. Although I understand that's not the point of these single hoppers; as a "hop smell/taste test" it does the job well!


----------



## Pennywise

Quite an interesting beer, I can taste some sake. It's a little spicey and although not overly bitter, the bitterness is a little harsh and quite a piney something going on after the bitterness goes, also quite light in body but still full (if that makes any sense). I can swear there's some Brett in there, only ever slightly so. I'd buy it again just cause it's so interesting & I have made up my mind as to wether I like it or not yet


----------



## Will88

Just made my way through a bottle of Mikkeller Big Worst Bourbon edition. This is a big beer. Aroma would make you think you're about to drink a glass of liquid vegemite whilst the flavour is a combination of alcoholic warmth and bourbon sweetness. I really enjoyed this beer. I shame it's difficult to have more than one when it sits at 19.1% ABV.


----------



## Samuel Adams

TasChris said:


> Bought this little collection today
> 
> View attachment 47114
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Chris


May I ask where you sourced these babies from ??
Do you have a quality bottle shop nearby or were these mail order ?


----------



## Dave70

Pennywise said:


> Quite an interesting beer, I can taste some sake. It's a little spicey and although not overly bitter, the bitterness is a little harsh and quite a piney something going on after the bitterness goes, also quite light in body but still full (if that makes any sense). I can swear there's some Brett in there, only ever slightly so. I'd buy it again just cause it's so interesting & I have made up my mind as to wether I like it or not yet




Is that the one where they use red rice as part of the grist?


----------



## Pennywise

I've no idea Dave, wouldn't surprise me as the body was quite thin. I know they mature it in sake barrels, & apparenty those barrels were once whiskey barrels. They use Chinook & Styrian Goldings and I reckon both quite late in the boil as the pine really comes out.


----------



## lukiep8

They used the Red Rice in the Hitachino Red Rice Ale, unless they used some in this too, and didn't mention it?


----------



## TasChris

Samuel Adams said:


> May I ask where you sourced these babies from ??
> Do you have a quality bottle shop nearby or were these mail order ?


Came from a bottle shop up the road in Burnie, Tas

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Samuel Adams

TasChris said:


> Came from a bottle shop up the road in Burnie, Tas
> 
> Cheers
> Chris


Thanks Chris, you are lucky to have such a good bottle'o near you !


----------



## TasChris

Samuel Adams said:


> Thanks Chris, you are lucky to have such a good bottle'o near you !


Wasn't always that way. 
Don't know what spured the owner ( Steve Kons, ex Deputy Premier of Tas and former Mayor of Burnie) to stock a growing list of imported beers but I am very happy. 

No affiliations etc

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Pennywise

Pennywise said:


> & apparenty those barrels were once whiskey barrels.



Bit of reading tells me this is prolly not correct.


----------



## Paleman

Drinking one of these. Was recommended by the bottle shop attendant when looking for a Duvel.

Not sure what to think. Is it good or crap, my brain cant decide. For the price i paid for one 330ml bottle, it should be nectar. I dont think it is.

Anyone else tried it ? Supposed to be tripple fermented with three different yeasts.

Delirium tremens.


----------



## goomboogo

Paleman said:


> Drinking one of these. Was recommended by the bottle shop attendant when looking for a Duvel.
> 
> Not sure what to think. Is it good or crap, my brain cant decide. For the price i paid for one 330ml bottle, it should be nectar. I dont think it is.
> 
> Anyone else tried it ? Supposed to be tripple fermented with three different yeasts.
> 
> Delirium tremens.


Fantastic beer when in good condition.


----------



## Golani51

goomboogo said:


> Fantastic beer when in good condition.



As with all belgians, it i up to the person. You either like it or not. I like it.


----------



## chunckious

Kooi Full Nelson. Again & again & again & ......


----------



## keifer33

Just enjoying a St Peters Organic Best Bitter.

Nice and clean with a firm bitterness. Bit of caramel and slight bit of toffee but still a bit of spiciness from the goldings. Good beer all round and at only 4.1% I recon I could drink a fair bit of it. Might have to try some of the optic malt from CB and attempt my own version.


----------



## Will88

Agree with the above sentiments. What are the thoughts on the Delerium Nocturnum though?


----------



## Pennywise

Freshest bloody beer I've had in a while, a long while with the acception of fat yak.


----------



## brettprevans

Mad brewers stout noir by malt shovel 
Frotlfthy mid coloured tan head
bksck with hints of deep garnet 
faint hop aroma with some roast barley and wheat
good carbonation but maybe could have s tad more
good mouthful for a stock stout
minor roast and black patent favours but god wheat and malt favours
only slightest hint of 7%alc 

not a bad stout. Has something more than a
s


stockk stout but not overly complex as it could be.

Edit: classify As an almost dry English stout. don't serve too cold or u loose complexity. not bad quit drinkable, for an ASusie stout 7/10


----------



## Shed101

Pennywise said:


> I know they mature it in sake barrels, & apparenty those barrels were once whiskey barrels.



I think they're Shocyu barrels, not _exactly_ sake barrels  
Distilled rather than fermented rice liquor.


----------



## Muggus

Snagged this the other day randomly at a little bottleshop up the road whilst waiting for mates to buy some grog. 
Wasn't expecting much as far as range but was pleasantly suprised. 
They had a little fridge with all Chimays, Orval, Westmalle Dubbel and Tripel, some Achel beers too! 
But what caught my attention were 3 Polish beers I've never seen, and had barely a word on English on the label!
Naturally, I had to buy one, so go with the strongest...8% baltic porter...yehaaa.

Anyway, absolute cracker of a beer...thick, warming, lots of coffee, dark chocolate, raisins...perfect winter beer!


----------



## Shed101

Muggus said:


> View attachment 47221
> 
> 
> Snagged this the other day randomly at a little bottleshop up the road whilst waiting for mates to buy some grog.
> Wasn't expecting much as far as range but was pleasantly suprised.
> They had a little fridge with all Chimays, Orval, Westmalle Dubbel and Tripel, some Achel beers too!
> But what caught my attention were 3 Polish beers I've never seen, and had barely a word on English on the label!
> Naturally, I had to buy one, so go with the strongest...8% baltic porter...yehaaa.
> 
> Anyway, absolute cracker of a beer...thick, warming, lots of coffee, dark chocolate, raisins...perfect winter beer!



Ooooh, look at the head on that! There's a meal made of rum and raisin in that alone! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Lodan

nice beers guys; i'll have to try a few of the darkers ones.

I had a fantastic day today.

Erdinger Wiessbrau and Franziskaner Hefe Wiessbier Hell off tap at the German Arms Hotel in Hahndorf
Heysen Stout and Maslins Nut Brown Ale at Grumpy's in Hahndorf
Double IPA, Devil's Choice and Choc Oatmeal Stout at Lobethal Bierhaus
Seeing Double,, Ace of Spades Stout and King Brown through the hopinator at Brew Boys
Steam exchange stout at the Wheaty
Coopers aged sparkling and lobethal red truck porter at the Kings Head

What a day 

Apologies for the lack of pictures; i started with good intentions but quickly forgot!


----------



## Tony

had this yesterday..... was very nice. Smooth, malty, clean and a nice touch of hops in the background to ballance..... really enjoyed it!

Well done to the LC team!






And after i posted elswhere about never having tried one of these, i thought i better set one. I have to say its really nice. Its not a WOW beer but its better than nay APA i ever made.


----------



## Tony

enjoying a nice Aussie made French Biere De Garde to celibrate Cadel's win........ how good it it hey  

I had the the farmhouse ale a week or 2 ago and it was supurb...... this is to the same standard.

6.8% with no hint of alcahol at all but that plesent drying sensation you get from really well made strong beers. 

Clean, maty sweet with a hint of chocolate, bugger all hops and all in all its just morish..... you have a sip and then want to go back for another and another and another and then..... bugger, the glass is empty.

Thank god its in a 750 ml bottle cause one glass of this is not enough!


----------



## Salt

Well, the pics not 'whats in the glass' but this was the start of our Saturday arvo, provided by my bro-in-law before he heads off to the UK...nice little supply for the two of us.






Epic Armageddon has to be one of my most favourite Beers, while the Tuatara wasnt a bad drop either...

Not a cheap session, but well worth it!


----------



## Golani51

Tony said:


> enjoying a nice Aussie made French Biere De Garde to celibrate Cadel's win........ how good it it hey
> 
> I had the the farmhouse ale a week or 2 ago and it was supurb...... this is to the same standard.
> 
> 6.8% with no hint of alcahol at all but that plesent drying sensation you get from really well made strong beers.
> 
> Clean, maty sweet with a hint of chocolate, bugger all hops and all in all its just morish..... you have a sip and then want to go back for another and another and another and then..... bugger, the glass is empty.
> 
> Thank god its in a 750 ml bottle cause one glass of this is not enough!



Tony:

The alc content may not have been evident in your glass, but most certainly was in your spelling


----------



## Tony

Golani51 said:


> Tony:
> 
> The alc content may not have been evident in your glass, but most certainly was in your spelling



.............which is my only claim to fame in life 

Where do you think Rice Gulls came from :icon_cheers: 

PS..... was quite sober, was only my 2nd beer 

My problem is im a lazy typer and cant be fudged checking it for speeling


----------



## grod5

Fosters, don't say a word

g


----------



## Tony

I kept the dregs from this one..... they may came in handy 

Havnt tried this before and its really great! Fluffy dry in the mouth, sour and tart finnish, phenolic funky beer, but malty enough to hold up the tart sourness.

Much better IMO than cantillion thats more like carbonated lemon juice and urine...... i struggle with their beers but im sure i will come to them with some sour beer palet training..... perhaps they wernt the best "first" sours to try


----------



## Muggus

Tony said:


> Much better IMO than cantillion thats more like carbonated lemon juice and urine...... i struggle with their beers but im sure i will come to them with some sour beer palet training..... perhaps they wernt the best "first" sours to try


Yeah i gotta say trying a Cantillion as a first "sour" beer is pretty much diving in the deep end...they don't get much more sour.
Orval on the other hand, great beer, though I wouldn't even class it in the sour catagory. Very much varies from batch to batch, but that lovely hit of Brett is always welcome...bit off-putting for the inexperienced/non-lovers of funk, of course!


----------



## lukiep8

Orval isn't even considered a "sour" anyway. There is a bit of brett, but not enough to give it that massive sour funk of a Cantillon.

Try and grab some Boon to ease into the sourness. Boon are fantastic.


----------



## Dave70

I think it's poor form to complain about beer thats offered to you by a mate from the family fridge.
Unless he's to slack to walk down the back shed and grab the JSGA out of the fridge.
Thus was the case yesterday arvo.

Weaksauce hopless fizzy shit with a horrible malt profile and a squirt of lazy lemon as a final insult.
Who comes up with this shit?


----------



## warra48

Being somewhat beer obsessed, I took photos of some of the beers I drank on our recent trip to France, Belgium, and the Netherlands.

Here they are, without explanation. I had a lovely time.


----------



## warra48




----------



## warra48




----------



## Malted

Salt said:


> Well, the pics not 'whats in the glass' but this was the start of our Saturday arvo, provided by my bro-in-law before he heads off to the UK...nice little supply for the two of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epic Armageddon has to be one of my most favourite Beers, while the Tuatara wasnt a bad drop either...
> 
> Not a cheap session, but well worth it!



:icon_drool2: Nice one! 
What are Epic's worth over there? IMO they seem stupidly priced here in Australia.


----------



## kalbarluke

Warra48 - I am pretty jealous right now. Some of those beers look awesome. Any standouts?


----------



## Gulpa

Malted said:


> :icon_drool2: Nice one!
> What are Epic's worth over there? IMO they seem stupidly priced here in Australia.



Expensive in NZ too. Around $9NZ a single 500ml. Never seen a case.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Tony

Enjoying this..... Bitter, hoppy and malty enough to hold it all up....... I much prefered this to the SNPA 

I would buy this one again!


----------



## warra48

kalbarluke said:


> Warra48 - I am pretty jealous right now. Some of those beers look awesome. Any standouts?



I pretty much enjoyed them all in their own right, but these were a cut above the ordinary:

Grolsch Kanon (about 10% ABV, it's one that would sneak up on you in a hurry, malty but didn't taste like the ABV%, as it's still balanced)
Weihanstephan (the best of all the wheats I drank, I'd be a happy chappie if I could duplicate it in my brews)
Delfts Mueselare (a really old fashioned style Dutch Ale, delicious)
Kanterbrau & Grimbergen (for their fresh Belgian flavours and esters you just don't get from the bottled stuff locally)
Kwok (a lovely malty old style light brown Belgian style ale, with a nice edge to it)


----------



## Malted

7.0% ABV & 68 IBU but oh so well balanced.... :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 
Bloody lovely stuff. It would give jelly a horn!

http://www.holgatebrewhouse.com/hopinator.html


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Malted said:


> 7.0% ABV & 68 IBU but oh so well balanced.... :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:
> Bloody lovely stuff. It would give jelly a horn!
> 
> http://www.holgatebrewhouse.com/hopinator.html



That's a nice one - had it on tap at Archive. Doesn't taste like a 68IBU 7% beer at all. Just a nice balanced IPA.

Goomba


----------



## chunckious

Malted said:


> 7.0% ABV & 68 IBU but oh so well balanced.... :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:
> Bloody lovely stuff. It would give jelly a horn!
> 
> http://www.holgatebrewhouse.com/hopinator.html



That shit blew my mind when it popped my cherry.


----------



## Pennywise

Mmm, Love the hopinator. I try to get up to Holgate every couple of months & that beer is always ordered, unfortunatly sometimes it's the only one oredered if I need to be the taxi home.


----------



## humulus

warra48 said:


>


Warra looks familiar were those photos taken in the "grote markt "in Antewrp :icon_drool2: jealous


----------



## warra48

humulus said:


> Warra looks familiar were those photos taken in the "grote markt "in Antewrp :icon_drool2: jealous



Close, but no cigar this time! Antwerp is one place we didn't go!
The photos were taken in Paris, Lille, Ypres, Brugge, Brussels, Maastricht, and at my brother's home in Hardinxveld_Giessendam.


----------



## Golani51

warra48 said:


> Close, but no cigar this time! Antwerp is one place we didn't go!
> The photos were taken in Paris, Lille, Ypres, Brugge, Brussels, Maastricht, and at my brother's home in Hardinxveld_Giessendam.


Lucky you.
My bro-in-law arrived for a visit a couple weeks back. I asked him to bring a couple bottles of something funky with him. He didn't have time to run looking for them. He was kind enough to tell me about "some usual standard stuff from the supermarket". Some of those "standard" beers don't even make it here. I didn't invite him back


----------



## Spork

SWMBO has gone to Hobart for a couple of nights, so the Dry July drought has broken early. 
Had one of my very first HB's, a Wizzards Miff kits and bits - has become quite drinkable with a bit of time in the bottle!
Followed by:




Pretty bloody nice! (but then, after over 3 weks without a beer VB would prob. taste OK)
The nice glass came with a 750mL bottle of Duvel, whick should finish the night off nicely.


----------



## thelastspud

Just finished a chimny blue, first one I've tried. It was great I'll be buying that one again. 
only 3.30 aussie at the supermarket here, the big ones with the cork go for 6. 
But thats expensive here when you can get a can of really good marzen style beer for a dollar, and megaswill for 25 cents.


----------



## humulus

warra48 said:


> Close, but no cigar this time! Antwerp is one place we didn't go!
> The photos were taken in Paris, Lille, Ypres, Brugge, Brussels, Maastricht, and at my brother's home in Hardinxveld_Giessendam.


Sweet its tops having relos in that area,SWAMBO comes from dutch/belgian border dont mind visiting the inlaws one bit,Warra dont suppose you have a recipe for DeKoninck i love that beer!!!


----------



## humulus

Bradley said:


> Just finished a chimny blue, first one I've tried. It was great I'll be buying that one again.
> only 3.30 aussie at the supermarket here, the big ones with the cork go for 6.
> But thats expensive here when you can get a can of really good marzen style beer for a dollar, and megaswill for 25 cents.


Bradley makes you cry to see what you can buy in the Lidl (spanish version of Aldi) Franziskainer for 99 euro cents  
gotta love europe for the variety,quality and price
cheers humulus


----------



## stef

Going on my first holiday for aaaages in a week and a half. Got these to have while i'm away- got 5 nights away, so 2 a night should be the ticket. Just gotta work out what order to drink in...


----------



## Pennywise

I really like this beer, borderline IPA but mostly a strong Pale Ale. Trying to find the IBU on this beer but no luck so far


----------



## Goldenchild

Pennywise said:


> I really like this beer, borderline IPA but mostly a strong Pale Ale. Trying to find the IBU on this beer but no luck so far




hey pennywise, where did you get this from? ive been on the search for this one for a few weeks! quite excited to taste it after the hype up on the NZtv series.


----------



## Pennywise

Picked it up from G&G mate. Really loving the NZ beers ATM


----------



## humulus

stef said:


> Going on my first holiday for aaaages in a week and a half. Got these to have while i'm away- got 5 nights away, so 2 a night should be the ticket. Just gotta work out what order to drink in...
> 
> View attachment 47298


GT 351 lager wot the!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Bizier

Was drinking the Hitachino Nest classic IPA last night in the darlo taphouse... So balanced, so different to anything I've ever tried, so Japanese. It its like a cigar box with turkish delight. Unique creamy mouthfeel and balance.Po


----------



## stef

humulus said:


> GT 351 lager wot the!!!!! :lol:




I didnt want to get bogged down in the imports!


----------



## .DJ.

reminds me of a pimped up Nirvana Pale with a bit of roast.. and it works...


----------



## .DJ.

AA4 I had for my daughters 2nd birthday...

apologies for the crappy iphone pic..


----------



## .DJ.

Bizier said:


> Was drinking the Hitachino Nest classic IPA last night in the darlo taphouse... So balanced, so different to anything I've ever tried, so Japanese. It its like a cigar box with turkish delight. Unique creamy mouthfeel and balance.Po



I tried one of these too... different is the only way I can describe it too... 

also tried the Melanie IPA (cant remember the brewery) and that was a nice beer..


----------



## jlm

Today I got to try the rarely seen Kooinda wit in a Full Nelson bottle.



Fents, I demand compensation.

Jokes everyone, (although both beers + the pale are excellent and worth tracking down) sure it was a freak bottle.

apologies for the shit photo, second last bottle in the six pack.


----------



## chunckious

jlm said:


> Today I got to try the rarely seen Kooinda wit in a Full Nelson bottle.
> View attachment 47329
> 
> 
> Fents, I demand compensation.
> 
> Jokes everyone, (although both beers + the pale are excellent and worth tracking down) sure it was a freak bottle.



Holy shit!!!


----------



## Tony

Enjoyed this after lunch while i washed the REX this arvo....... Very nice beer. Dry, tart, funky slightly acidic with a wonderful fruitiness and background sweetness to hold it up....... loved it!






enjoyed a few Kolsch's in between and now sipping on this saturday night staple.


----------



## Tony

Poured this to have as a late nght sipper.\

A bit disapointed at it being almost flat from the bottle 

still tastes great! Its got just enough fiz to hold it up....... JUST!

bloody massive beer..... massive malt, massive flavour, massive complexity, bitter, fruity, roast, then bitter in the after taste.

massive 10% abv hitting me too after a goosd sesion today :icon_cheers:


----------



## Dave70

Broke my lambic cherry - honestly, no pun intended - with this offering. Not exactly what I expected, what I expected was sour.
My immediate impression was a mix of cherry flavored cough syrup and Dr Pepper. But I'd buy it again, probably the raspberry version just for the sake of it. 
I know next to nothing about the style, but I'm guessing by the back sweetened (I suspect) taste apparent and the pop culture-ish spelling of '*X *treme', it's safe to assume its not a shining *X*ample of a lambic, blended or otherwise.
Bit of novelty appeal I guess, but for seven bucks a hit, I should have just went for the Bombardier.


----------



## warra48

humulus said:


> Sweet its tops having relos in that area,SWAMBO comes from dutch/belgian border dont mind visiting the inlaws one bit,Warra dont suppose you have a recipe for DeKoninck i love that beer!!!



Unfortunately, no I don't.
Haven't visited over there for 12 years prior to this trip, although they've been over our way a few times.


----------



## keifer33

Well after much trying Gluten Free beers from around the place mainly for my own curiosity I must say this is the best so far. Nice use of Amarillo hops and surprisingly beer like but not over the top malty. Id call it a hopped up Blonde ale more than 'Pilsner like' as they describe it. The head retention is next to none but it does lace the glass nicely.


----------



## Paleman

Really enjoyed drinking a few of these two.


----------



## Tony

Enjoyed this last night.

A fine beer, clean and smooth with a fine chocolate flavour abd aroma. Very easy to drink!


----------



## manticle

Dave70 said:


> Broke my lambic cherry - honestly, no pun intended - with this offering. Not exactly what I expected, what I expected was sour.
> My immediate impression was a mix of cherry flavored cough syrup and Dr Pepper. But I'd buy it again, probably the raspberry version just for the sake of it.
> I know next to nothing about the style, but I'm guessing by the back sweetened (I suspect) taste apparent and the pop culture-ish spelling of '*X *treme', it's safe to assume its not a shining *X*ample of a lambic, blended or otherwise.



Definitely not a shining example. Very artificial to my palate. Good intro to the idea for those who think fruit beers should be sweet but that's all.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

Fents said:


> slowbeer would be your best bet mate




Did i see it at the Greensie hotel bottleshop?


----------



## Goldenchild

seen the boys on http://nzcraftbeer.tv/ rate this beer and thought i would give it a try.
unsure if i liked it or not it. its quite tart/sour and IMO wasnt that beery and reminded me of those fruit flavoured sparkling wines.
at $8 a bottle i wont buy it again.


----------



## JestersDarts

goldenchild said:


> seen the boys on http://nzcraftbeer.tv/ rate this beer and thought i would give it a try.
> unsure if i liked it or not it. its quite tart/sour and IMO wasnt that beery and reminded me of those fruit flavoured sparkling wines.
> at $8 a bottle i wont buy it again.


fair enough.

nice bottle though.


----------



## Dave70

I think homebrewing has spoilt me.
I enjoyed this beer with dinner - the first of the week so it wasn't like I'd battered my palette - but I dunno, by the end of it, where's the flavor gone? 
I guess in the pursuit of clarity and running their beer's through the pantyhose a few times, you cant help but strip away some of the character.
Still, I'd buy a box if it were on sale.


----------



## Pennywise




----------



## Newbee(r)

Working my way through a Friday night Dan Murphy's buy courtesy of the credit card points gift voucher. 

So far: 

Matilda Bay Alpha Pale Ale. Label promised lots and lots. Didn't deliver. Ok beer, smooth, balanced bitterness, just not really exciting. A boring Fat Yak? 
Hobgoblin: Oh yes, I remember you well - burnt toffee and banana bread - cheaper than buying banana's fresh too!! 
Montieth Dopplebock: After the hobgoblin, a bit of a let down. Slightly funky odour, actually quite funky - that is more pronounced with each sip - bitter, bit of brown sugar, hint of chocolate.

So far, should have bought 3 x hobgoblin. 

Also on the list of purchases but not all on the menu tonight:

Punk IPA - std Dan Murphy purchase each time I visit
Coopers Vintage Ale x 2
Grimburgen Phoenix Dubbel 

Ok, there might just be vintage left for tomorrow night


----------



## pk.sax

Dear Santa

I have run out of space in the fridge.
Please grant me a new fridge  A Giant esky will do... in case you are in the mood to bargain.
Please give me the willpower to drink more.
Please just please find me the 95 Ltr Coleman Extreme Esky.

I'll be a good goooood brewer 

Cause of the consternation in my fridge are the latest members of the family:





So far... SNPA.. underwhelmed. Pure cascade flavour just didn't cut it - too simple!!. Couldn't taste any malt. I admit I drank it relatively warm. Perhaps expectation>>>experience. I'll buy a LCBA over this, thats just me.


----------



## Shed101

The Little Brewing Company - Mad Abbott Tripel.

My first beer as a Dad.

Backlit by the eerie glow of the Mac screen, my senses no doubt affected by the sound of my (almost) two day old son murmuring in the background, this little offering looks almost like liquid honey in a Chimay goblet.

Aromas of coriander and colostrom, tastes one minute like some kind of extraordinary citrus, the next like some delectable caramel that never cloys. 

What can I say other than that's 330ml of 9.5% pure awesome balanced brilliance. Unlike my who should know better than to drink this strength beer after practically no sleep in ... how many days now?

Photo? Hah!


----------



## Shed101

Shed101 said:


> The Little Brewing Company - Mad Abbott Tripel.
> 
> My first beer as a Dad.
> 
> Backlit by the eerie glow of the Mac screen, my senses no doubt affected by the sound of my (almost) two day old son murmuring in the background, this little offering looks almost like liquid honey in a Chimay goblet.
> 
> Aromas of coriander and colostrom, tastes one minute like some kind of extraordinary citrus, the next like some delectable caramel that never cloys.
> 
> What can I say other than that's 330ml of 9.5% pure awesome balanced brilliance. Unlike my who should know better than to drink this strength beer after practically no sleep in ... how many days now?
> 
> Photo? Hah!



I'll follow that with a Harrington's Belgium Tempest... keep the theme alive. But at a mere 8%.

Opened to a slightly concerning aroma of sulphur. Yikes.

Pours with lots of yeasty bits floating in an orangey amber syrup.

Despite the smell this tastes as good as I remember. Full and malty, with a delicate moussey mouthfeel.


... if this is what parenting is like, long may it continue.


----------



## Goldenchild

I'm moving to sweden today so me and my old man pulled out some of our coopers vintage last night for a little taste test.
Ended up tasting 07-08-09-10 with 11 already being fresh on my mind from only a week or so ago and felt it needed to be banished to the celler for a year
unfortunately i couldnt convince him to pull out his '1999 Hahn millenium' beer <_<

All in all they where all lovely beers 
Im not very good at wording how i taste a beer but here goes 

07-08 both had strong toffee notes and where very smooth with only slight differences between the 2 enjoyed them immensely something nice to pull out every now and then
09 unsure about this one just fell between the others really and wasnt a highlight although still a nice drop
10 still had plenty of hoppiness and fruitiness and is quite possibly my favourite of the session.


----------



## Jarthy

just went to the local boutique at lunch and picked up:

Fanny Gert's Bickie Beer
Wychwood Goliath
Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout
Schneider Unser Aventinus
and...
Stone and Wood Stone beer 

shame i can't drink them now


----------



## bkmad

Jarthy said:


> just went to the local boutique at lunch and picked up:
> 
> Fanny Gert's Bickie Beer
> Wychwood Goliath
> Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout
> Schneider Unser Aventinus
> and...
> Stone and Wood Stone beer
> 
> shame i can't drink them now



When I lived in the UK I was a big fan of the goliath. Does it still come in a big 650mL bottle?


----------



## Jarthy

bkmad said:


> When I lived in the UK I was a big fan of the goliath. Does it still come in a big 650mL bottle?



it came in a 500ml bottle, i think that's their standard now


----------



## Jez

yum yum yum


----------



## Brewer_010

no pictures but just tried:

1. *Sierra Nevada Pale Ale* - really quite good, but IMO not quite there with LCPA, I reckon it needed just a fraction more crystal to hold up to the hops. Great carbonation and hop flavour, almost too light in body (a smidgin too thin), but if I find it for a reasonable price I'll have it again.

2. *Mikeller 1000 IBU* - holy F^CK this is a seriously bitter beer. Awesome aroma like sticking your head in a bag full of ripe pawpaws, sensational depth of hop flavour (sweet, blood-orange, sticky orange peel kind of flavour, with tangerine freshness) and then repeating wave after wave of bitterness that wasn't unlike a burning sensation on the tongue. I got used to the bitterness after about the 2nd or 3rd mouthful and started to really enjoy it rather than just experience it... all in all, very very very good, but at $26 for a 375mL I won't buy it again - the experience was really nice but I wont repeat it. I'd love to know how much hops went into that bottle, tasted like at least 500g !


----------



## mwd

Sierra Nevada Torpedo: love this beer nearly demolished a carton in just a few days bugger the expense.

Well I love Punk IPA too so Torpedo is more than acceptable. Nice bitterness with a slight malt sweetness at the back. Slight warmth from the high alcohol levels. Wish I could afford to drink this every day.


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 47613




very nice , similar to chimay blue, 10%alc
i want some more


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 47614


i just had to try some of this and glad i did. this was such a complex tasting beer 11.7%

2004 brew so will try to keep some for a few years but dont know if any will make the suggested 25 :icon_drunk:


----------



## schooey

Made it in to that place they call Platinum Cellars for the first time today....won't be the last time


----------



## schooey

Brewer_010 said:


> .. but at $26 for a 375mL I won't buy it again



Where did you find it that cheap? I want some more... :icon_drool2:


----------



## DJR

Bizier said:


> Was drinking the Hitachino Nest classic IPA last night in the darlo taphouse... So balanced, so different to anything I've ever tried, so Japanese. It its like a cigar box with turkish delight. Unique creamy mouthfeel and balance.Po



I had it on tap at Beer Deluxe, after having an Acme IPA - i thought it was pretty good. I think i liked the Acme a little more. The HN IPA though was something very different. Pretty subtle malt but still balanced.


----------



## DJR

Doesn't taste like 65 IBU, but still, bitter.

If i was going to do a beer this bitter i'd add some more munich or caramel malt.


----------



## Salt

Malted said:


> :icon_drool2: Nice one!
> What are Epic's worth over there? IMO they seem stupidly priced here in Australia.



Hey, paid about NZ$6.50 for the Tuatara APA, $5 for the Epic Pale, $8.99 for the Armageddon and $9.99 for Mayhem...from the bottle o
That was cheap for the Armageddon, which are about $10-$11 in the supermarket and $16ish at the pub. I usually pay $10 wholesale for 500ml Armageddon, so whats that, around $1 Aussie...nah seriously about $8 AUS dollar. What you guys pay?


----------



## Salt

Just had this the other day...right up my alley along with Epic Armageddon, 8Wired Hop Wired and the 8 Wired Superconductor I tried on Tap a few weeks back as a limited release.

Very bitter, very hoppy, but just what I was expecting...alc heat was up there, but not over-powering.

Paid NZ$7.50 for a 330ml, so a bit dearer but will definitely purchase again...






Not my pic...


----------



## Spork

Was OK,. vut nothing special IMO.\





very, very nice. A great IPA.





Similar to Chimay Blue, but sweeter and fruitier. Couldn't finish the bottle in one setting, but it was polished off the next night. Wouldn't buy it again - chimay is cheaper and IMO better balanced, but don't regret trying it. Their Baltic Porter is sensational...


----------



## DJR

Had my Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.

Meh. Tastes like the pale ale i did 3 batches ago. Didn't have heaps of hop aroma/flavour, all a bit muted. Balanced and OK but not something i'd go outta my way to buy.

I think i preferred the Torpedo.

Shame, I really liked SNPA when i was in the US 6 years ago, but then again my tastebuds were different

Maybe I am just sick of Chico/US05/1056 flavour. Oh well still have a Punk IPA, Alpha Pale ale to get through and will pick up some Epic when i can find it - till then, loads of whirlpool hops and dry hops in the latest Pale ale :chug:


----------



## Malted

A nice beer but a bit too big for me. Almost balanced but not quite. Bold hoppiness too masking to my palate.


----------



## Weatherby

Man I love Friday :beer: 






I like the Adnams and the Directors lots of malt flavour with the Adnams being a bit more roastier as the colour suggests (doesn't show as much in the photo). The Youngs is too grassy for my liking however.


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 47776



Moa harvest wheat beer, nelsonhops and cherries .



5.5%



very nice wheat beer with subtle cherry notes


----------



## Shed101

northside novice said:


> View attachment 47776
> 
> 
> 
> Moa harvest wheat beer, nelsonhops and cherries .
> 
> 
> 
> 5.5%
> 
> 
> 
> very nice wheat beer with subtle cherry notes



Had one of these Friday night. Thinking for some reason it was the 5 hop as I poured it. Actually a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Northside Novice

yeah it has very interesting flavour , really enjoyed it . first time i have tried their beers and i will defo be on the look out for some others .


----------



## Shed101

northside novice said:


> yeah it has very interesting flavour , really enjoyed it . first time i have tried their beers and i will defo be on the look out for some others .


Well the new pale ale is certainly worth a go, and the St Josef's 9.5% belgian monster is great value at purple palate. Looking forward to trying the imperial stout.

Trialled the methode at a pilsner tasting last week and it went down a treat.


----------



## Spork

A very pleasant pale ale after work.




Yummy. Hops... Great aroma and bitterness. IMO better than the Mayhem.




Disappointing. It might be OK according to it's "style", but not to my taste. To make matters worse I asked for one of these and a 3Ravens Schwarz - but the bloke @ the bottle-o gave me 2 of these...
Oh well, good excuse to go back tomorrow, and while I'm there...


----------



## Northside Novice

Shed101 said:


> Well the new pale ale is certainly worth a go, and the St Josef's 9.5% belgian monster is great value at purple palate. Looking forward to trying the imperial stout.
> 
> Trialled the methode at a pilsner tasting last week and it went down a treat.



cool looks like i'm off to purple palate 

cheers shed :icon_cheers:


----------



## pk.sax

Today, tried a Schneider Aventinus at the Bavarian Cafe, with chilli Spatzle 
This one was a cracker. I had to leave the car in town and walk home.

Also, scored today from 1st Choice, BBC's Fanny Gertrude's Bickie Beer.
Interesting bottle and size, have to taste at my leisure on a day that isn't before a Monday! They also had a decent supply of Schneider weisse original in stock and the krystall too. Head and shoulders above the avg wheat beer crowd.


----------



## Brewer_010

schooey said:


> Where did you find it that cheap? I want some more... :icon_drool2:



not sure, my wife picked it up when visiting friends in the blue mountains...a little bottlo near Springwood. Not sure of the name but their selection warranted her calling me when she wandered in and saw what was there.

It was a bloody nice beer... :chug:


----------



## DJR

Brewer_010 said:


> not sure, my wife picked it up when visiting friends in the blue mountains...a little bottlo near Springwood. Not sure of the name but their selection warranted her calling me when she wandered in and saw what was there.
> 
> It was a bloody nice beer... :chug:



Hmmm.... Must find this "little bottlo"


----------



## O'Henry

There was a good small bottle shop in Wentworth Falls, just off the highway. Had a bunch of UK imports IIRC.


----------



## Spork

Different...




V. nice!




Belgmerican?




meh...


----------



## Pennywise

Quite sweet and black, very very black. As hippingmad once described one of my stouts, nothing gets through this bad boy. No where near as bitter as I anticipated. Very nice warming alcohol


----------



## Spork

1st barleywine I have tried. Wouldn't drink all the time, but nice for something different. As usual, Beer Here have done an excellent job with the label.
Makes me wonder though, why would a Danish brewer do a beer especially for "Xmas in July", when they are in the northern hemisphere, where it's snowing @ xmas in December? I wonder if this one is purley for export? That assumes it it aimed at people in predominantly christian countries in the southern hemisphere - and I thought that would be quite a niche market.
Pfft. Maybe I'm overthinking the whole issue.
Cheers.


----------



## bconnery

Spork said:


> 1st barleywine I have tried. Wouldn't drink all the time, but nice for something different. As usual, Beer Here have done an excellent job with the label.
> Makes me wonder though, why would a Danish brewer do a beer especially for "Xmas in July", when they are in the northern hemisphere, where it's snowing @ xmas in December? I wonder if this one is purley for export? That assumes it it aimed at people in predominantly christian countries in the southern hemisphere - and I thought that would be quite a niche market.
> Pfft. Maybe I'm overthinking the whole issue.
> Cheers.


Are you sure it is? Haven't translated the label but wouldn't it just be Jule, for Yule, as in Yuletide, or Christmas?


----------



## Spork

bcconnery - You could be right there. I google-translated the label (back) and nothing about "July". Perhaps Luke (@ crown cellars) was pulling my leg, or perhaps I misunderstood and he meant it was imporeted in time for xmas in July...
Not to worry. Was quite an enjoyable beer.


----------



## jlm

Are all those beers from Crown Cellars Spork?


----------



## Spork

Most the beers I have posted in this thread are jlm, except a few imports from Kings meadow's Liquorland (of all places) and some from BeerMason's packs. (Spring pack will be here in 2 - 3 weeks...)
The guys @ Crown cellars are unashamed beer geeks though, and get "new" ones every few months. Mostly Aussie and NZ craft beers, but I hear they have recently been talking to an importer and are looking at increasing their range of import's as well.


----------



## jlm

Spork said:


> Most the beers I have posted in this thread are jlm, except a few imports from Kings meadow's Liquorland (of all places) and some from BeerMason's packs. (Spring pack will be here in 2 - 3 weeks...)
> The guys @ Crown cellars are unashamed beer geeks though, and get "new" ones every few months. Mostly Aussie and NZ craft beers, but I hear they have recently been talking to an importer and are looking at increasing their range of import's as well.


Hadn't seen those Brooklyn Brewery beers here in Bris.....Will be living somewhere near Launceston in a few months (another bastard mainlander) so was wondering if little Crown Cellars had beaten Brisbane to the punch.l


----------



## Dave70

OeTTINGER pils.

I reckon this has got to be the best value fridge stuffer or in betweener around. Nothing about it really stands out, but in a way that's it's strong suit. 
It's modest 4.7% alcoholness and bite sized .330ml sizing lets you slam em down from lunch time without looking like you're recovering from a stroke by early evening. Crisp, clean and easy drinking.
I'd be happy to knock up a batch with maby a little saaz just to make thing more interesting.


----------



## Malted

Dave70 said:


> OeTTINGER pils.
> I reckon this has got to be the best value fridge stuffer or in betweener around.
> 
> I'd be happy to knock up a batch with maby a little saaz just to make thing more interesting.



Yep the 500ml cans are my 'betweeners' of choice! 

Their website says 4.7% ABV, 11.2 Plato (OG 1.044), 41 kcal, 26 IBU Noble hops. http://oettinger-bier.de/archives/805
I thought some of their other beers looked good until I saw these two. "Malz" but then hit translate and it is no-alcohol beer! They also have 'Mixed' that is 50% beer and 50% cola, not sure I'd like that either!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Had to give some cans of Oettinger away recently.

My missus bought it because it was cheap and she wasn't into the IPA I had on tap at the time.

I had one tin of Oettinger and couldn't stomach it. Granted, it was after a mellow lager of mine, but it was seriously undrinkable.

I thought I'd ruined my tastebuds (over-stimulated by beer snobbery) and I'd gone as far as I could go - but this proved to be a shock to me.

Not sure where I go to from here. I can't make a pilsner, I need to buy it, and summer is coming up. After home brewing costing me about $20 to make a month to 2 months' worth of beer, I'm not sure I can buy too much commercial pilsner.

Goomba


----------



## J Grimmer

Why did i wait so long, delicous.


----------



## donmateo

Russian Imperial Stout from Hargraves Hill at Mrs Parmas.
Very smooth, 11.7% ABV.


----------



## waggastew

Wet Wednesday here, HB 2011 Autumn Harvest Ale to celebrate the beginning of the new hop season followed by:

1. 4 Pines Dry Stout - Nice roasty malty flavours but WAY too carbonated. Ends up super dry on the palate, almost 'dusty'. It got quite confronting after a while. Do not recommend. 

2. Endeavour 2010 Reserve Amber Ale - Lovely. Beautiful caramel notes that hint at sweetness but are chased away by an elusive background of dry choc malts (I realise this sounds a toss but its the only way I can describe it). POR is there but really plays a background role, just a hint of floral hops. A case study in balance. Go buy it now.


----------



## beers

Weihenstephaner Korbinian Doppelbock. Not really sure why I've never tried this beer before.. because it's fucken awesome. Enough said. No photo, sorry.


----------



## tiprya

beers said:


> Weihenstephaner Korbinian Doppelbock. Not really sure why I've never tried this beer before.. because it's fucken awesome. Enough said. No photo, sorry.



Where'd you get a hold of that? I'd love to try some.


----------



## Pennywise

I've seen it at DM's a few times


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

beers said:


> Weihenstephaner Korbinian Doppelbock. Not really sure why I've never tried this beer before.. because it's fucken awesome. Enough said. No photo, sorry.



mmmm such a great drop! Haven't had it for ages. I think I had better pick one or 2 up this afternoon!


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> mmmm such a great drop! Haven't had it for ages. I think I had better pick one or 2 up this afternoon!



Poor photo with phone and bad light. Has hues of ruby.






So nice!


----------



## beers

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> So nice!



Indeed.
I found mine at Vintage Cellars


----------



## mje1980

Had a few sierra nevada torpedo's last night. Very nice beer!!


----------



## bconnery

Mikkeller Coffee IPA Tomahawk x Odoo Shakiso

The head actually seems to be kind of like the froth on coffee, if the coffee had hops in it. 
Poured very hazy, that's not just my camera work. 

Aroma is all hops, as is the flavour. A strong bitterness in the beginning fading a hoppy mouthfeel. As it warms up I'm getting, still hops. 
I find myself reaching for any coffee note but there is a kind of edge to the bitterness that makes me think I'm tasting it. It definitely isn't just an IPA, but it isn't like a hoppy coffee beer. 
I'm enjoying the beer though, there's a complexity to the flavour and I'm feeling a slight buzz, but hard to know if that's in the mind or not...

View attachment 48090


----------



## brettprevans

bconnery said:


> Mikkeller Coffee IPA Tomahawk x Odoo Shakiso
> 
> The head actually seems to be kind of like the froth on coffee, if the coffee had hops in it.
> Poured very hazy, that's not just my camera work.
> 
> Aroma is all hops, as is the flavour. A strong bitterness in the beginning fading a hoppy mouthfeel. As it warms up I'm getting, still hops.
> I find myself reaching for any coffee note but there is a kind of edge to the bitterness that makes me think I'm tasting it. It definitely isn't just an IPA, but it isn't like a hoppy coffee beer.
> I'm enjoying the beer though, there's a complexity to the flavour and I'm feeling a slight buzz, but hard to know if that's in the mind or not...
> 
> View attachment 48090


So a weak cofee ipa ben? Interesting. 
stella glass? Looks like my stella glasses. They r nice to drink from


----------



## bconnery

citymorgue2 said:


> So a weak cofee ipa ben? Interesting.
> stella glass? Looks like my stella glasses. They r nice to drink from


Weak coffee, but not a weak ipa by any means, 6.9% and plenty of hops, just not plenty of coffee. Be interested to try the Mountain Goat one now for comparison...
I like the stella glass too, although I mostly use it when I know I'm going to take a photo as it has a nice shape. My everyday glass is, well, one of the dozen or so others I use regularly


----------



## brettprevans

bconnery said:


> Weak coffee, but not a weak ipa by any means, 6.9% and plenty of hops, just not plenty of coffee. Be interested to try the Mountain Goat one now for comparison...
> I like the stella glass too, although I mostly use it when I know I'm going to take a photo as it has a nice shape. My everyday glass is, well, one of the dozen or so others I use regularly


yeah thats tgat I was meanibg, weak coffee, good ipa. Might have a look around fir a recipe to play with.


----------



## Spork

Picked up a couple of these today. Seven Sheds "Brewer's Reserve" Hop Harvest Ale. Nicley balanced beer. The second one has a short life expectancy...


----------



## raven19

Enjoying a Monteith's Doppelbock 'winter ale' atm.

Very well made, but slightly astrigent. Maybe needs a tad more body.

Gorgeous brown in colour with ruby highlights.


----------



## bconnery

I suppose this belongs here, although I'm tempted to put it in the other thread too, it was a homebrew after all 

Route 56 IPA. 
Brewed at Bacchus Brewing, on tap at Archive in West End and looking right at home next to Little Creatures and Stone & Wood 


View attachment 48134


"I'll have a schooner of my beer please!"

View attachment 48133


----------



## vykuza

Good on you mate - looks excellent, and a great location to have one of your own on tap! Congratulations 

(also - I love that font)


----------



## Shed101

bconnery said:


> I suppose this belongs here, although I'm tempted to put it in the other thread too, it was a homebrew after all
> 
> Route 56 IPA.
> Brewed at Bacchus Brewing, on tap at Archive in West End and looking right at home next to Little Creatures and Stone & Wood
> 
> 
> View attachment 48134
> 
> 
> "I'll have a schooner of my beer please!"
> 
> View attachment 48133



You sell out. You used to be a homebrewer 

(Bloody good show though)


----------



## Mearesy

tried your Ipa yesterday at archive. VERY nice beer! You should be well chuffed


----------



## bconnery

Mearesy said:


> tried your Ipa yesterday at archive. VERY nice beer! You should be well chuffed


I am, you can be sure of that!


----------



## Muggus

bconnery said:


> I suppose this belongs here, although I'm tempted to put it in the other thread too, it was a homebrew after all
> 
> Route 56 IPA.
> Brewed at Bacchus Brewing, on tap at Archive in West End and looking right at home next to Little Creatures and Stone & Wood
> 
> 
> View attachment 48134
> 
> 
> "I'll have a schooner of my beer please!"
> 
> View attachment 48133


Real question is, did you have to line up at the bar and pay for your own beer!?


----------



## Salt

Looking forward to trying this tonight as I watch the opening ceremony for the Rugby World Cup and watch the AB's give it to Tonga.

I am absolutely in love with the Armageddon, so the anticipation of drinking the Barrel Aged version is eating me up...

This is the second, larger batch of this Beer...the first was 2x 20Lt Oak Barrels filled with Armageddon and put onto the InterIslander Ferry and travelled between the North and South Is of NZ for 6weeks. Interesting.





*Not my pic...


Also have a bottle of 8Wired Hopwired...which I tried about a year ago and am keen to try again as the last time I tried it, it was sensational...

GO THE ALL BLACKS!!!


----------



## Malted

Salt said:


> I am absolutely in love with the Armageddon, so the anticipation of drinking the Barrel Aged version is eating me up...



Wow! Drooling....


----------



## Thunderlips

Smith & Clyde. Aldi beer.

Not very good really but I've certainly had worse.
From New Zealand.


----------



## humulus

northside novice said:


> View attachment 47613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice , similar to chimay blue, 10%alc
> i want some more


Northside what bottlo did you get THAT from????,if they stock it you gotta try the St Bernadus Wit :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> View attachment 47776
> 
> 
> 
> Moa harvest wheat beer, nelsonhops and cherries .
> 
> 
> 
> 5.5%
> 
> 
> 
> very nice wheat beer with subtle cherry notes



Sounds and looks good - I'll have to track one down. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Shed101

winkle said:


> Sounds and looks good - I'll have to track one down. :icon_cheers:



As of ... recently ... they've rebranded it to Moa Breakfast

According to the head brewer it's now selling a lot more! They did a bit of a marketing exercise serving it at breakfast around NZ and people went for it in a big way.


----------



## winkle

Shed101 said:


> As of ... recently ... they've rebranded it to Moa Breakfast
> 
> According to the head brewer it's now selling a lot more! They did a bit of a marketing exercise serving it at breakfast around NZ and people went for it in a big way.



Wheat beer 4 breaky, works 4 me - its the way the world should be


----------



## Shed101

winkle said:


> Wheat beer 4 breaky, works 4 me - its the way the world should be



Exactly ... and some cherries in it so it's all healthy like.


----------



## adz1179

Nelson's blood @ the lord.... :icon_drool2: 





SNPA - nice, but maybe expecting too much from all the hype....


----------



## MarkyMark

A mate and I called into a pub in Walsh Street, West Melbourne and they had Holgate ESB on tap. 

Gave it a try as I'd heard about the brewery but never tried their beer, very nice. Anyone know if Dan's stock it?

Cheers

Mark

PS Sorry forgot to take a pic.


----------



## Thunderlips

MarkyMark said:


> Anyone know if Dan's stock it?


You can check at Dan's website. They'll even tell you how many bottles they have in stock.
As for Holgate, doesn't look like they have it.


----------



## Northside Novice

humulus said:


> Northside what bottlo did you get THAT from????,if they stock it you gotta try the St Bernadus Wit :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:




hi mate got it from a posh bottle shop in the valley (brisbane) will have to go back to see if they stock the wit now by the looks of it :lol: 

http://www.thewineemporium.com.au/


----------



## Bizier

A little birdy shared these with me last night. Very tasty.


----------



## J Grimmer

MarkyMark said:


> A mate and I called into a pub in Walsh Street, West Melbourne and they had Holgate ESB on tap.
> 
> Gave it a try as I'd heard about the brewery but never tried their beer, very nice. Anyone know if Dan's stock it?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark
> 
> PS Sorry forgot to take a pic.




here is a link with stockists

http://www.holgatebrewhouse.com/stockists.html

Jan


----------



## chunckious

MarkyMark said:


> A mate and I called into a pub in Walsh Street, West Melbourne and they had Holgate ESB on tap.
> 
> Gave it a try as I'd heard about the brewery but never tried their beer, very nice. Anyone know if Dan's stock it?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark
> 
> PS Sorry forgot to take a pic.



I had it on hand pump last night from Archive beer. Bloody beautiful.


----------



## Bizier

Enjoying my commercial Ironbrew now. Tastes reasonably close to my HB attempt. I'm getting boozy after a pint.


----------



## Batz

Bizier said:


> A little birdy shared these with me last night. Very tasty.




Camp Beer? Sounds rather gay.


----------



## kalbarluke

Beer Camp....... is that anything like Band Camp? "And once, at Beer Camp, I ......"


----------



## waggastew

Bizier said:


> A little birdy shared these with me last night. Very tasty.



Very jealous of trying these.

Check out the link to Beer Camp

http://sierrabeercamp.com


----------



## devo

bconnery said:


> Lagunitas Little Sumpin Sumpin Ale
> The Beer Mason's Blurb described this as an American Wheat so when I grabbed it out of the fridge without further reading and poured it I expected something light on the malt but with a little hop hit, an easy drinking summer beer for the first of the evening. One sip had me heading back for the label to discover I was drinking a 7% 60+IBU beer with a delicious hop flavour.
> Really nice beer but a far cry from any American Wheat I've had so far...
> 
> The oily juicy hop flavour dominated without being overbalanced, once I got over the mental block of what I had been expecting.
> 
> View attachment 44743



I have a bottle of this in my fridge that I'm still yet to drink.


----------



## vykuza

Not every beer in California needs to be a micro. They sell huge ones too. Shot next to 13in notebook screen for scale. 

Five bucks!


----------



## Spork

Not drinking all of these at once of course, but look forward to trying them over the coming weeks.


----------



## yardy

just because i'm stuck in Gladstone it doesn't have to be all bad..


----------



## Spork

Tastes like flat fanta - but in a good way.
Mrs Spork hates beer and thinks it all tastes like dirt (I'm such a lucky man) but I think she might even like this one. Very prominent citrus aromas and taste.


----------



## Spork

Another one from the same brewery (Lost Coast - US).
Another wheat beer, this time with "kafir lime leaves and corriander".
The lime flavour stands out.
Surprisingly quite nice.


----------



## vykuza

Something for the Sierra lovers out there. Just grabbed a six pack of this, and frankly I think this is the nicest Sierra Nevada beer I've had. I much prefer this to the pale ale, porter and torpedo that I've tried. It's malty, but not over the top, with a dry finish and a lingering hop flavour. I haven't checked, but it tastes like a similar but different hop choice than the pale. Maybe something new, or a C hop and noble hop combo?

Pours dark brown with red highlights, quite clear but hard to tell with the sub-optimal glass I'musing. No yeast dregs in an empty, so I'm guessing not bottle conditioned. Aroma is low, but is C citrus and that identifiable chico yeast subtle sulphur.
Taste is medium intensity malt - nothing like a scotch ale, but right in the money for a quaffable brown ale. I get a touch of chocolate and caramel. Dry finish with some lingering bitterness. I'd guess around low 30s IBU. Hop presense is lovely and much more subtle than many beers I've been tasting this week. There's a C hop citrus; maybe centennial or cascade, with a roundness you get from noble hops. Now I think about it it's probably the same mix as the pale ale, just showcasing different due to the malt profile.

Overall impression; I could drink a heap of this. It's a fine beer crafted with drinkers in mind; smooth, yet dry, nothing too intense, but heaps of interesting things going on to keep you happy with your choice. Would buy again for sure.








Edit: It's a combo of Challenger and Yakima Goldings (US Goldings I guess) to 37 IBU - and apparently contains some smoked malt. The pale ale is cascade and pearle hops, so I couldn't have been more wrong. I didn't pick the smoke at all, and still can't even now I know its there.


----------



## Batz

Spork said:


> Not drinking all of these at once of course, but look forward to trying them over the coming weeks.




I might have to join Beer Masons, looks great.


----------



## Shed101

Batz said:


> I might have to join Beer Masons, looks great.



Does membership come with a special handshake


----------



## bconnery

Batz said:


> I might have to join Beer Masons, looks great.


I'd recommend it highly Batz. 
Not that many wheat beers either


----------



## Gar

Spork said:


> Not drinking all of these at once of course, but look forward to trying them over the coming weeks.



Jealous as hell :icon_drool2: 

I'm so tempted to squeeze the trigger on a membership right now... grrrrrrrrr... must save monehhaarrgggggghhhh


----------



## Brad Churchill

I would definitely recommend Beermasons as well.

Been a member for a year now and it is like having Christmas 4 times a year.

You can justify the expense too if that is an issue. 
One delivery ties in close to Father's day, one to Christmas and one to Birthday. 
The forth delivery. 
Well that ties in with the middle of winter and every one needs something to cheer them up that time of year  

I think I will try the 'Hot Rocks Lager' tonight.
Sounds very interesting. Brewed by Port Brewing Company using an ancient method of super heated granite rocks to boil the wort. The rocks are then placed in the fermenter once cooled.
Sounds interesting.

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Bizier

I'm drinking my first Murray's Nirvana in a few months and it is F## ing awesome! Definite recipe change, and the nose is so tropical it is wearing a Hawaiian shirt.

Pacifica hey?

Ed: maybe it is a batch/freshness/ingredient crop difference more than recipe, but it seems cleaner, brighter and punchier, with different aromatics to what I remember.


----------



## Blackapple

Had 150 lashes at the pub tonight..

Backs ferkin sore now




Boom tish


----------



## Spork

Yes, there is a beer under there somewhere. This had been in the fridge for a day or 2, so should have been nice and settled...

To paraphrase the blurb: Low hops so the yeast flavours and spices can come through. Using the traditional corriander and sweet orange peel..."

Has a "sour" smell, almost like a lambic. But the taste is not lambic at all. It's that typical Belgian yeasty esthers, some wheat, and I get a hint of citrus / orange.
Not bad, but not really to my taste. Better than most megaswill, but I imagine anywhere that sells this would have other craft beers too, which I'd likley choose over this one.

Thats both a good thing and a bad thing about BeerMasons. Good - You get to drink beers that you would not normally buy. Bad - you feel obliged to drink beer styles that you don't usually particularly enjoy.


----------



## mesa99

Prickly Moses Otway Pilsner 4.8% ABV

Very easy drinking pils with subtle hoppy flavours. Quite Golden in colour for a Pils. Reckon a few of these would be no trouble to put down.




EDIT: I desperately want to get out to Otway Estate for a session.


----------



## chunckious

Bizier said:


> I'm drinking my first Murray's Nirvana in a few months and it is F## ing awesome! Definite recipe change, and the nose is so tropical it is wearing a Hawaiian shirt.
> 
> Pacifica hey?
> 
> Ed: maybe it is a batch/freshness/ingredient crop difference more than recipe, but it seems cleaner, brighter and punchier, with different aromatics to what I remember.



Awesome beer, one of my 1st craft beers.
Cornerstone of thought to fully seek out what's in our own backyard before trying elsewhere.


----------



## Tony

Recent trip to perth.......had a ball !!! What a lovely place.

only had a couple days but started a wonderful saturday with Fat Yak at the Cottesloe Hotel...... i could have stayed there watching the "view" all day.






Then on to Little Creatures for lunch and a few pints of pale. That place is a brewers wet dream....... great beer, lots of shiny SS, great food, beautiful location, and i got to try an experimental batch of Pale dry hopped with Simcoe...... very nice it was too!

please excuse my ugly mug 






We visited a Bottlo with a huge range of beers...... and i got one i have always wanted to try but never seen........ WOW 






Then i tried a bottle of Yeastie Boys Rex Attitude. My taste buds have not yet recovered from the frontal attack of peat smoke........ it was similar to chewing a stubbed out cigar but up while drinking a Rauchbier. It was very different, not great but not awfull...... it was an emotional experience that i an happy to have had but wont do again


----------



## keifer33

aah the view at cottesloe is very distracting and more so once it starts to warm up. The hotter it gets the less 'covering' there is.

Which bottlo did you visit?


----------



## Tony

it was a celarbrations one.... they had a thing called the malt club happening


----------



## TonyC

Nice to see a charger again, much better than the common WRX s goin around.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE

Tony said:


> it was a celarbrations one.... they had a thing called the malt club happening


In Carlise maybe? Great range and the do invited tastings. Problem is i go in for a beer and walk out spending $50 -$100.

Did you get into the monk while in Freo Tony? The have the Ruination on tap along with some other hop driven treats. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Tanga

I tried "the world's best wheat beer" yesterday, that's what the label said, severely underwhelming. Undercarbed, overly sweet, and no sourness or bitterness to balance. It's meant to be a witbier, but didn't taste like one. I won't be drinking *Blanche de Namur* again in a hurry. Yuk!


----------



## O'Henry

Tanga said:


> I tried "the world's best wheat beer" yesterday, that's what the label said, severely underwhelming. Undercarbed, overly sweet, and no sourness or bitterness to balance. It's meant to be a witbier, but didn't taste like one. I won't be drinking *Blanche de Namur* again in a hurry. Yuk!



Please give it another go. This beer is lovely. On tap, it is sublime on a hot afternoon. So lemony and tart with an awesome spice balance.


----------



## Tony

Duke of Paddy said:


> In Carlise maybe? Great range and the do invited tastings. Problem is i go in for a beer and walk out spending $50 -$100.
> 
> Did you get into the monk while in Freo Tony? The have the Ruination on tap along with some other hop driven treats. :icon_drool2:



na i really needed a week the try everything i wanted to....... i only had one afternoon in freo.


----------



## Spork

Sampled a couple of "locals" (Victorian) from the latest BM pack.





A very drinkable Golden Ale. This disappeared pretty quickly. Nice malts, and amarillo = win. 





A 60 IBU Black IPA. Wow! The first sip was almost too much, but after a couple more the taste got mellower and I really enjoyed this %7.0 beastie.


----------



## Tanga

[quote name='O'Henry' post='817160' date='Sep 18 2011, 01:20 PM']Please give it another go. This beer is lovely. On tap, it is sublime on a hot afternoon. So lemony and tart with an awesome spice balance.[/quote]

It must have been the shipping / storage then. Probably will just grab a Wicked Elf wit next time though.


----------



## Spork

Did someone say hops?
This treat from the BM pack weighs in 68 IBU's and 6.5% abv. The aroma is pure hops. Grapefruit and pine come through. The taste is also totally dominated by the bittering hops. There are obviously late (aroma) hop additions, but my palate (is crap - I smoked heavily for 20+ years) can't taste any "flavouring hops", just the bittering. 
Have tried a few different Moyan's beers now. They don't do subtle... I am enjoying this one though.


----------



## Spork

Sour and smokey aromas and flavours.
ESB not my fave style.


----------



## Acasta

My first of a couple tasters coming up. This is my first review so I'm not sure what or how to say things, but ill try.

*3 Ravens Bronze Ale*


The head didn't last long, and it was low on carbonation which I guess is normal for the English style.
It had a light roast flavour that I wasn't expecting, which seemed to be the dominating the aroma and flavour.
The aroma was light, with not much hop in there.
The taste was a smooth roast, with very light caramel sweetness. The bitterness was there, but I couldn't taste alot of hops.


----------



## Spork

A nice drop.
Very "porterish" in the aroma and flavours, and colour, mouthfeel...
Makes me wonder "why"?
I'm guessing this style may have originated somewhere that the climate was more suited to lagers, but people still wanted a full flavoured, malt driven type of beer.


----------



## Acasta

*My Wife's Bitter*

Sorry about the crap photo. Ill get the decent camera out soon.


Dark colour, good clarity.
The CO2 bubbles were quite large which a little strange on the mouthfeel. The carbonation level was low, to style.
Had a interesting aroma, which was dominated by a dusty type aroma and past that i could smell malt and feint hops.
The taste was nice, good balance between malt and hops. The hops flavour was their but also quite feint, possibly EKG? Not sure. The malt had a nice taste, a slight biscuit and full english taste to it.


----------



## Jez

This is more a "what's ABOUT to be in the glass" but I can't help but post it:





My brother met up with a mate of mine in Long Beach, CA and collected the following for me:

12 x Supplication (a case)
2 x Consecration
1 x Santification
1 x 750ml Cascade Kriek
1 x 750ml Drakes Aroma Coma IPA
1 x 500ml Stone Quingenti Mililitre Double Dry Hopped Ruination w Centennial & Citra Hops
1 x 750ml Kerns River Citra Double IPA

Apparently the Stone one was originally only for brewery staff and the Kerns River one was only available at the brewery and sold out within hours.

I'm in for a very pleasent time :icon_drool2: 

Jez


----------



## Spork

Your brother sounds awesome!

Been busy with the BM pack so hadn't been to the local for a while. I missed out on the Brew Dog pack, 4 ales with the same grain bill but each made with a different, single hop. They hope to get some more in, I hope to get one.

They did have these, which I haven't tried:





Just finished the New York style Lager.




Which tasted nothing like the bland megaswill lagers we here in Australia have been raised on.
I can't read Danish, and CBF translating the label with google, but I gather it's really a pilsner (seems dark for a pils) or at least made with pils malt, with Cascade hops.
Hoping I enjoy teh others more. Nothing "wrong" with this one, just not particularly to my taste.


----------



## mje1980

Grabbed another 6 pack of SN torpedo. Love that beer.


----------



## Spork

Thats more like it!
Unfortunatley I have a bit of a head cold, so the aroma may or may not be dark fruits and spices.
The taste is rich and complex. Dark fruit, as well as the roasted flavours found in a porter or stout, and some peppery / spicy flavours too.
Much nicer (to my tastes) than the NY lager. Will have to get another one when I don't have a cold...


----------



## MarkBastard

Sierra nevada torpedo ipa


----------



## beerbog

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, love the hop combo. :beerbang:


----------



## mje1980

Mark^Bastard said:


> Sierra nevada torpedo ipa




Makes two of us hehe. Hopefully tomorrow i can brew my 10 min APA. Num num num hahah


----------



## adz1179

like a hop sock smacked me in the mouth :icon_drool2:


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Got a nice assortment of beers for tonight! 

First time trying the Chimay and La Trappe Dubel.


----------



## MarkBastard

adz1179 said:


> like a hop sock smacked me in the mouth :icon_drool2:
> 
> View attachment 48530


Try the hardcore ipa, so good


----------



## mje1980

adz1179 said:


> like a hop sock smacked me in the mouth :icon_drool2:
> 
> View attachment 48530


If im gunna buy beer, its either the SN torpedo, or that. Both great beers.


----------



## PhantomEasey

Scored a case of Weihenstephan kristall for $43 "reduced to clear" on my way home from work...gonna be a good weekend :beer: 

No pics, housesitting without a cam


----------



## mje1980

Those weihenstephan beers are beautiful!!


----------



## PhantomEasey

Absolutely - much prefer the heft or the Vitus but i'm not complaining. $4.30 a Liter and I get a slab of 500ml crown tops for later!


----------



## thelastspud

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Got a nice assortment of beers for tonight!
> 
> First time trying the Chimay and La Trappe Dubel.



After a big bottle of chimay blue and a dubel I'd be pretty happy. :beerbang:


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE

They had no bottle but convinced me to try it straight outta the wide mouth, actually going down good no glass! still feels a bit wrong h34r:


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE

Duke of Paddy said:


> View attachment 48536
> 
> 
> They had no bottle but convinced me to try it straight outta the wide mouth, actually going down good no glass! still feels a bit wrong h34r:




some stone IPA to follow if I get carried away...yes yes I use a glass, put some shoes on and stop beating the dogs


----------



## jbowers

Jez said:


> This is more a "what's ABOUT to be in the glass" but I can't help but post it:
> 
> View attachment 48522
> 
> 
> My brother met up with a mate of mine in Long Beach, CA and collected the following for me:
> 
> 12 x Supplication (a case)
> 2 x Consecration
> 1 x Santification
> 1 x 750ml Cascade Kriek
> 1 x 750ml Drakes Aroma Coma IPA
> 1 x 500ml Stone Quingenti Mililitre Double Dry Hopped Ruination w Centennial & Citra Hops
> 1 x 750ml Kerns River Citra Double IPA
> 
> Apparently the Stone one was originally only for brewery staff and the Kerns River one was only available at the brewery and sold out within hours.
> 
> I'm in for a very pleasent time :icon_drool2:
> 
> Jez


 :icon_drool2: .... Shit.... So much Brett... So jealous....


----------



## humulus

TonyC said:


> Nice to see a charger again, much better than the common WRX s goin around.


+++1


----------



## vykuza

(Obviously) not my pic - I took some mobile phone pics and they barely show anything.

Rogue Morimoto Black Obi Soba Ale.

Holy. Fckn. Sht. I grabbed this on pure whim at an awesome little "cult" beer bar in Wellington called Hashigo Zake http://hashigozake.co.nz/ and was blown away. It's brewed with roasted Soba (buckwhest), various Rogue base malts, some crystals, Horizon Sterling and Cascade. 

Aroma is quite low, but the buckwheat is evident, and quite savory.

Flavour is light but rich malt, low mouthfeel and a super, super creamy flavour. Unique, I've never had a flavour profile like it in a beer. Bitterness is firm, but not aggressive, and it's very well balanced. 

I don't see many people switching to this as a daily drink, but it is amazingly well crafted, with a toally unique flavour and mouthfeel to it. Even with a beer list as long as your arm, with many I would have loved to tried, I still had two of these and a bottle of the white version (which wasn't as good IMHO).

If you can find it, then definitely try it.


----------



## Bizier

Jez, that is porn right there.

I have some treats in the fridge, waiting to share with my mate, some sours, some iipas. Yum.


----------



## bconnery

Kooinda Valhalla Belgian Golden
Great drinker on a warm Brisbane afternoon...
Nice light honey malt, went down very fast...

View attachment 48552


Bison Brewing Honey Basil
Strong honey aspect, hint of herbs. Does what it says on the bottle really...
Perhaps a tiny bit cloying but dangerously drinkable for a 6% beer. Might get a little sickly sweet after a couple I think. 
View attachment 48553


----------



## Pennywise

Bought the Dab for a comparison on my altbier, wish I had if entered it in Vicbrew now... Mine was a Nth German Alt but I could tell it was pretty spot on from looking at the bjcp guidelines.
The Trashy Blond was ok, kinda thin but I enjoyed it. Lots of lychee and a bit of passionfruit


----------



## Spork

The last of my trio of Danes last night, a lovely roasted nutty flavour. Low carbonation and just a small head. Overall a nice beer, but I wouldn't buy it again for the price.

As I post I'm working on this one:




From the current BM pack.
They really use "hot rocks" to make it. I saw a video... Traditionally this style was made by mashing as per the usual traditional way (whatever that was in Germany) then to boil the wort red hot rocks were added. I cant remember if they did it this way with this beer, or if the rock boiling thing was done after the initial boil and hopping.
Either way, either some of the grains used were kilned heavilly, or the wort actually caramelised a bit when the hot rocks were combined with it. Not as roasty flavoured as a porter or a stout, but nothing like most lagers either.


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Had this in the fridge for a while:






A: Dark murky brown, no head, no carbonation
S: Treacle, vegemite, dried raisins and plums
T: Dried fruits like raisins, sweet caramel toffees, fades into warming alcohol.
M: Smooth, medium full body, no carbonation, warming.

Big beer, it'll take a lot of slow sipping to get through this one.


----------



## Muggus

geoff_tewierik said:


> Had this in the fridge for a while:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A: Dark murky brown, no head, no carbonation
> S: Treacle, vegemite, dried raisins and plums
> T: Dried fruits like raisins, sweet caramel toffees, fades into warming alcohol.
> M: Smooth, medium full body, no carbonation, warming.
> 
> Big beer, it'll take a lot of slow sipping to get through this one.


Is that Big Worse or Big Worst Geoff?


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Big Worse Muggus.


----------



## Bizier




----------



## beers

I love my hops... but this makes me feel like I'm a pussy.


----------



## Spork

SNAP!





Fell over and rolled around a bit in the car coming home on Friday. (The bottle - not me) Was in 'fridge for probably 30-32 hours before i opened it. As you can see the yeast cake was still all mixed in with the beer. I doubt that affected the taste though... What can I say? Amazing aroma, but the taste was bitter enough to curdle a whole cow. Think about it. A nice APA is probably about 30 - 35 IBU. This one was 1000. Thats enough bitter for about 30 stubbies all crammed into one!
I would not buy one again, and even if I was somewhere I could drink it for free I'd most likely choose something else. At $18 for a stubbie it is one of, if not the most expensive beer I've ever had too.
Having said all that, I'm happy enough that I did try one, but like many other things we try, once is enough.


----------



## Muggus

Spork said:


> SNAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fell over and rolled around a bit in the car coming home on Friday. (The bottle - not me) Was in 'fridge for probably 30-32 hours before i opened it. As you can see the yeast cake was still all mixed in with the beer. I doubt that affected the taste though... What can I say? Amazing aroma, but the taste was bitter enough to curdle a whole cow. Think about it. A nice APA is probably about 30 - 35 IBU. This one was 1000. Thats enough bitter for about 30 stubbies all crammed into one!
> I would not buy one again, and even if I was somewhere I could drink it for free I'd most likely choose something else. At $18 for a stubbie it is one of, if not the most expensive beer I've ever had too.
> Having said all that, I'm happy enough that I did try one, but like many other things we try, once is enough.


Totally get the whole paying $18 a stubbie being expensive, but is nothing compared to some of the beers, especially from Mikkeller, out there. Especially if they're hopped it to "1000" IBU.

The other thing, and i'm sure I won't be the first of last to mention this...but "1000 IBU" is essentially a waste of hop. The soluable limit of alpha acids is something like 90IBU....so they've wasted alot of hop there. 
And though I can imagine alot of it has been put on late additions, the same thing applies. I've gone crazy enough as to putting 500g of hop into a 20L batch, and really it was just a waste of $40 of hop, where I could have had a much more favourable result with a quarter of the hops!

Not having a go at you or Mikkeller, much respect to both of you. But it's just a shame to see "wasted" hops


----------



## jbowers

Having tried that beer, it is significantly more bitter to the palate than any 90 IBU beer I have had. It is the most bitter beer I have tried, with Mean Manalishi being a close second. Not saying thats good or bad, just saying...


----------



## argon

Blackbeard's Delight IPA... FTW B)


----------



## Bizier

These are for a BBQ tonight. I also have Murrays AAs 3, 4 & 5 which I might break out. Or even some more sours if our company dig on them.

ED: and for the record screw anyone who got a Hop Zombie shirt, you all suck and it makes you look ugly and fat.


----------



## Muggus

jbowers said:


> Having tried that beer, it is significantly more bitter to the palate than any 90 IBU beer I have had. It is the most bitter beer I have tried, with Mean Manalishi being a close second. Not saying thats good or bad, just saying...


Probably true, but other things come into play.
I mean the most simple test is to try say 3 beers; all same malt bills, bittered to equal IBU's with different hops.
You'll find certain hops have a different bitterness than others, despite the calculated IBU. And that's just the nature of all of the other compounds in hops that are often disregarded - various humulone compounds tannin, etc.
I've tried alot of good beers at even 30 calculate IBU ruined, because of the wrong hop. 
At 1000, it'd be hard to not start extracting nasty tannin without going to huge (and expensive) lengths.


----------



## parrja

Bizier said:


>



Priceless! Almost spat my beer on my keyboard.


----------



## beers

jbowers said:


> Having tried that beer, it is significantly more bitter to the palate than any 90 IBU beer I have had. It is the most bitter beer I have tried, with Mean Manalishi being a close second. Not saying thats good or bad, just saying...



I agree. I usually love hops - I'll buy any IPA / IIPA I can get my hands on, & have brewed IPA's with 400-500 grams for 20l batches, & they had nothing on this in terms of bitterness. To me it has an almost gritty taste to it, like your eating hops. I'd love to know the measured IBU on this bad boy. 
Probably not as intense as the 1000ibu light, having a little bit of sweetness in there to take some of the edge off. Too intense for me, but worth trying IMO.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

I had a short amount of time to kill yesterday and happened to be conveniently passing by brewboys. So i popped in and picked up a mixed six pack. I've never tried their beers before and i have been looking forward to it after some glowing recommendations from the adelaide boys.

Last night i tried the maiden ale, king brown and seeing double wee heavy. All nice beers.

I just finished off the ace of spades stout and i reckon i saved the best till last. Awesome beer. My favourite by far. I wish this poxy ipad had a camera so i could share.


----------



## Dave70

No it's not..






Disheartened, I sank further..


----------



## Salt

Mark^Bastard said:


> Try the hardcore ipa, so good


+1!!!! 
If you like that, Lagunitas Maximus is a must try!!


----------



## Spork

@ Salt +lots Lagunitas Maxim,us.
@ Dave. Yep, the "Abbey Ale" was one of my more disappointing purchases. It's about as "Trappist" as meat pie.


----------



## Bribie G

Rare visit to Dans and got 6 x 500ml of Jur-vee-ets for $20
Yup that's how it's pronounced - once shggd a Polish girl called Natalia, had 4 vowels in the name which would have to be a first  









I love this stuff, my venture into decoction was fuelled by my desire to get that fresh bread / malt hit. Fucken gorgeous, as well as being a headbanger at Coopers Sparkling strength 

:beerbang:


----------



## kdaust

Punk ipa - Lions and tigers and hops. Oh my.

White rabbit dark ale - think I prefer it on tap. My dark ale seems maltier and hoppier.

Sierra Nevada pale - ripe pear aroma and nice flavour, but didn't live up to the hype for me.

Still have to try the dunkelweissen I bought too.


----------



## Dave70

Bribie G said:


> - once shggd a Polish girl called Natalia, had 4 vowels in the name which would have to be a first




Eeny meeny miny mo..


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Samuel Adams Infinium






Estery nose, hint of apples as well, slight sweet taste, highly carbonated, dry finish - might as well be drinking a Brut champagne.


----------



## winkle

geoff_tewierik said:


> Samuel Adams Infinium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estery nose, hint of apples as well, slight sweet taste, highly carbonated, dry finish - might as well be drinking a Brut champagne.



How dare you drink that by your self, Sir!


----------



## geoff_tewierik

winkle said:


> How dare you drink that by your self, Sir!



Almost finished it too


----------



## pimpsqueak

Decided I had better take one for the team and try out a bottle of Broo.
I can't really say that I was either impressed or disappointed. Tasted like a mainstream, chuggable Aussie lager to me. 

Then I tried the JS 150 lashes pale ale. Ended up tipping it out before I was halfway through the glass. That was some pretty crappy beer. Made me wish I had another bottle of Broo to wash out the taste.
Luckily, I have some Mountain Goat steam ale that is doing a great job of helping me to forget...


----------



## Spork

Can't read the label (apart form the Mikkeller jackie brown part) so NFI what style this is meant to be. Expected a "coffee porter" - but to me it's more like a dark IPA with coffee.
Whatever. It's good.
Before this I had a Holgate Hopinator, and the aroma is surprisingly similar...


----------



## bconnery

Spork said:


> Can't read the label (apart form the Mikkeller jackie brown part) so NFI what style this is meant to be. Expected a "coffee porter" - but to me it's more like a dark IPA with coffee.
> Whatever. It's good.
> Before this I had a Holgate Hopinator, and the aroma is surprisingly similar...


Meant to be an American Brown sort of thing. So, either of those descriptions would come close


----------



## themonkeysback

I have been in Europe for 5 months and have bought some awesome collections of beer but have been too lazy to post them in this thread. I thought perhaps I should post todays collection of what is about to be in the glass - 19 different varieties of the mikkeller single hop series beers. The only problem is which to drink first!


----------



## joshuahardie

Clearing some photos off the camera.

Some of these beers I remember well, some I have no idea.

So excuse the lack of descriptions

Bridgeroads Stella IPA - Not too bad, the hop flavour seemed a tad grassy. might just be me.
Burleigh - My Wifes Bitter - Enjoyable but relatively unexciting bitter. I should probably qualify by saying for the price I expected something a bit more out there.
Grand Ridge Moonshine - I was avoiding this for a while because of some bad rap over the grand ridge beer. But this one really delivered. Complex malts and a thick fruity mouthfeel. I really enjoyed this as a sipper.


----------



## joshuahardie

Mikkeller/Brewdog - Divine Rebel Brewed in collaboration with Mikkeller from Denmark. Malt Beverage, 1/4 of which has been aged in Speyside whisky barrels.

Mikkeller Black Hole - A big (14&) badass beer. So strong in every direction. Just loads of coffee, and heaps of bitter roast. It was an intense experience. I liked the beer but it has a very narrow time and occasion to make it worthwhile. After dinner drink by the fire for sure.

Struise/Mikkeller Double IPA - 9% DIPA. Cant remember too much. too long ago


----------



## joshuahardie

Hunter Beer Co - ESB. Such a delicious beer. Tried off the hand-pump at the brewery was a delight. The bottled version is not as great, but still a fantastic session beer.

Mountain Goat Rare Breed Stout

Southern Tier - Phin and Matts Ale. I really didn't like this. It tasted floury and gritty. I don't think there was anything suspect going on in the bottle, I just think the combination of hops just created a muddy mess. Anywho YMMV

Nogne-0 Tyttebaer - A sour that has lingonberries added. A very unconventional beer. Very lactic and almost makes you cough at first sip. the fruit is very present in the visual, but less so on the palate. This one will certainly polarise opinions. As much as I rave about Nogne-0's beers I just think this one didn't hit the mark.


----------



## Spork

themonkeysback said:


> I have been in Europe for 5 months and have bought some awesome collections of beer but have been too lazy to post them in this thread. I thought perhaps I should post todays collection of what is about to be in the glass - 19 different varieties of the mikkeller single hop series beers. The only problem is which to drink first!
> 
> 
> View attachment 48683



:icon_drool2: 
You lucky bugger!

Had this earlier this evening, nothing outstanding, just a good, well balanced beer.





Onto one of these now, as above, nothing special, but a good beer also.


----------



## manticle

I think nothing outstanding but good beers are underrated. Samuel Smith's do not put a foot wrong as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Shed101

Interesting. I never drank Sam smiths from bottle before coming to Australia.i knew it as a very cheap independent brewery. Reliable stuff but nowt special. I'm put off by the price of their beer here and real ale ain't real out of a bottle. They're still good style examples but not the beers available in pubs.


----------



## manticle

Nowt special and foot wrong are different things. Good beer, well made, not worth $20 for 500 mL (hope you're reading this bar etiquette)


----------



## Spork

The last of the trio:





Another very easy to drink beer. I could wallop a bunch of any of these I reckon.
I'd happily drink any / all of these again.

@ Shed101 - Mrs Spork and I hope to visit England one day. I plan on trying as many "real ales" from the cask as is humanly possible. 
@ Manticle - $9 / 550mL. Not cheap, but not too OTT for a bit of a treat either.


----------



## manticle

$20 is a bar near me. I don't expect to pay that in bottle shops and find it exorbitant in bars ($15 max at a bar, preferably closer to 10-12)


----------



## VBisGod

$20 for that. You got to be joking. Its worth about $5 imo. We all do it once..........................or twice!


----------



## DU99

got a couple these on the cheap


----------



## manticle

VBisGOD said:


> $20 for that. You got to be joking. Its worth about $5 imo. We all do it once..........................or twice!



India pale ale was/is $20 at a bar nearby. Fortunately when I ordered it the barman told me the price and I cancelled it.

I think it's a more realistic 10 or 11 at another decent beer bar near me.


----------



## Shed101

I had an old brewery pale ale in a fancy bar in Brisbane once ... paid something stupid for it, and it wasn't the sort of place you could hear the price. God it was awful - very old and freezing cold. Although I remember stuggling to even finish a pint of this in York when I was 17 or so... don't think my palate could take rich beer then.

This afternoon, however I needed something to help me deal with the shockingly bad digital TV reception and Scotland dominating the first half. Otter to the rescue!

Had the Bitter, the others can wait.

Had this on draught before, but never from the bottle.

3.6%, very well balanced, subtle caramel. As drinkable as a real English bitter should be. When I get to the brewery next year I'll be trying very hard to wangle the recipe out of them. My missus had the cheek to suggest it tasted like VB with a touch of toffee! Mind, it was one of the first beers she's had in a long while.

Serving recommendation said best served inside a bird's nest at 12 C ... luckily I have a spare nest and my beer fridge is set at 12C. Noice!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

deadset, I have had the best day. cooked breakfast, late lunch at Fifth Element, had a few beers including franziskaner dunkel, schofferhofer heferweizen, bishops finger, 7 some tapas, moved on to Archive & had Ryeld Chiald (again), Kooinda Black IPA, and a pot of Mickeller 1000IBU, which was bitter, but nowhere near as epic as I'd expected.

anyway, currently sipping on Bridge Roads the Harverst.
next up, wicked elf pale ale, and after that, SN Porter. 

ife is good.


----------



## bear09

Pennywise said:


> Birra Moretti Lager
> 
> Appearance- Straw
> Aroma- None
> Flavor- None
> Mouthfeel- like water, slightly carbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall Impression- Shit



A mate handed me a bottle of this on the weekend. I looked at the bottle and liked the style. An Italian lager - I thought to myself this should be dry, clean, crisp, refreshing and for the most part should have a simple flavour and a nice straw like hue... Well you wouldn't believe it would you - I was bang on the money...

I need to ask a serious question here. Im not taking the piss but this is starting to happen to me often...

Why do people expect so much from certain styles of beer when the very style of the beer categorises it as one _without_ much?? Why do people expect earth shattering hop flavour and aromas with complex malt profiles and an orgasmic finish from relatively plain styles of beer? Dont get me wrong I know Lagers are not meant to be plain but from all research and discussion that I have had with people, the very definition of a lager is a beer that is typically light (in colour), crisp and refreshing... I dunno...

Sometimes I just dont know why people are so quick to slag on beer. Im a glass is half full kinda guy; I look for the good in beers - I dont jump straight on the bad...


----------



## Salt

First introduction to Belgian ales...have been wanting to get into Belgian Pale Ales and likes for a while...having been mainly drinking hoppy IPAs/APAs (which are my favourite styles), but want to 'broaden' my pallet and am always keen to try new beers.

Picked up a bottle of the Rochefort 8 today....im sure its been posted here before, but wanted to share my first experience. 

Yes thats a Wine glass - never mind.






The photo makes it look much darker than it is...much more mahogany/reddish in the light - not the near black it looks in the pic.

Head poured rather large (wasnt quite cold enough - not even sure how cold to drink these - showing my inexperience!), and settled down and lasted the glass.

Nice aroma - not the best at describing the smell, used to whiffing hops and fruit salad, but was pleasant. Not overly powerful however.
Really enjoyed the taste - wasnt too sure what to expect, but definitely liked this beer. Alcohol heat was there, but not over-powering for 9.2%.

Picked it up for $8NZ, which isnt bad, with it being $14-$15 at the local Belgium Beer cafe.

Im looking forward to trying more of this style....

Cheers
Salt


----------



## Spork

What can I say.
Mrs Spork loves raspberries, but not beer. It was too beer flavoured for her.
I lake raspberries AND beer, but after this I can confirm - not together.
Strong raspberry aroma, and raspberry at the start of the taste. Finishes rather bitter, but you can't forget the raspberry syrup taste it began with.

Drinking this makes me look forward to opening my next bottle, a DSGA that I made. Almost wish I had an oatmeal stout in the fridge to properly erase the taste of this one.


----------



## Spork

The litre stein was $20, the beer was free.
It's drinkable, not too bad at all.
Thank god they didn't put raspberries in it...


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Yeastie Boys Rex Attitude.






Made from 100% smoked distilling malt, it's like drinking peat.


----------



## NickB

Wow, Geoff. Would love to try that, but would hate parting with the $$$ for something I'd probably hate... However, love a RauchBier, so maybe I would like it.

Back on topic....

Got a package from my brother in Tassie today (Birthday and Xmas presents owing, apparently.)

A pretty nice haul, 4 I've never tried, and one I've only had once...




L --> R: Weihenstephaner Pilsner, Leffe Bruin, Hitachino Nest Japanese Classic Ale (Cedar Cask Aged), Hitachino Nest Lacto Sweet Stout, Van Dieman Brewing Stacks Bluff Oatmeal Stout, St-Ambroise Oatmeal Stout.

Reviews to follow!!

Cheers


----------



## geoff_tewierik

NickB said:


> Wow, Geoff. Would love to try that, but would hate parting with the $$ for something I'd probably hate... However, love a RauchBier, so maybe I would like it.



It's worth it. Can't recall the cost, but picked it up at the Wine Emporium. Can grab one for you if you like, I go past there every day, twice.


----------



## Spork

NickB said:


> Wow, Geoff. Would love to try that, but would hate parting with the $$$ for something I'd probably hate... However, love a RauchBier, so maybe I would like it.
> 
> Back on topic....
> 
> Got a package from my brother in Tassie today (Birthday and Xmas presents owing, apparently.)
> 
> A pretty nice haul, 4 I've never tried, and one I've only had once...
> 
> 
> View attachment 48869
> 
> L --> R: Weihenstephaner Pilsner, Leffe Bruin, Hitachino Nest Japanese Classic Ale (Cedar Cask Aged), Hitachino Nest Lacto Sweet Stout, Van Dieman Brewing Stacks Bluff Oatmeal Stout, St-Ambroise Oatmeal Stout.
> 
> Reviews to follow!!
> 
> Cheers



That St Ambroise is one of my favourite beers and the best (IMO) Oatmeal Stout around. Enjoy!


----------



## bconnery

geoff_tewierik said:


> It's worth it. Can't recall the cost, but picked it up at the Wine Emporium. Can grab one for you if you like, I go past there every day, twice.


Personally I disagree. I didn't like it at all. 
I love peaty scotch but to me this beer just didn't hit any marks aside from their plan of making something someone said couldn't be done. 

Aside from anything, one of the old Babbs guys beat them to it by about 4 years . When I first joined one of them had a 100% peat malt beer. I think it lasted years as he foisted it around club meetings


----------



## NickB

Y'know what Geoff, for sure (unless the price is over $20/bottle). Bring it to BABBS and I'll reimburse you. Can't hurt to try it, as peaty and smoky as it is!

Will bring you a bottle as compensation. Nothing commercial, but hoppy as hell.... 


Cheers!


----------



## geoff_tewierik

bconnery said:


> Personally I disagree. I didn't like it at all.



Needs more sour for you 



bconnery said:


> I love peaty scotch but to me this beer just didn't hit any marks aside from their plan of making something someone said couldn't be done.
> 
> Aside from anything, one of the old Babbs guys beat them to it by about 4 years  . When I first joined one of them had a 100% peat malt beer. I think it lasted years as he foisted it around club meetings


Not surprised it's been done before.


----------



## NickB

Mmmmmm, Peat....






Mind you, better than Pete....


----------



## Bizier

Drinking some Harviestoun Bitter & Twisted seeing as they were on special in Vintage Cellars. Man this is good beer, I should really get it more often, I enjoy it immensely.


----------



## Fourstar

Orval bottled 22nd Sep 2010.

wow! a face slap of phenols with big melon, freshly cracked pepper, lemon zest, orange. Some ethyl acetate also present.

very complex palate, resonates all of the above including sweet sugary malt, mild banana with a mineral finish.

With the complexity of this beer, words are lost. Most ive had have been 6 months old~ but nothing 12+. Its a very different beast at this age and after reading an article by Charlie P yesterday you really get to apperciate the subtleties of a beer like Orval as it ages. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Jez

been looking for this to try for a while. yum yum.


----------



## Tony

geoff_tewierik said:


> Yeastie Boys Rex Attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made from 100% smoked distilling malt, it's like drinking peat.



I posted this one up a few weeks back after trying it in WA........ Holy cow its a big beer.

Yes..... like eating peat i think.




NickB said:


> However, love a RauchBier, so maybe I would like it.



This is way past Rauchbier....... its just liquid peat and if i had my time again....... being a Rauchbier lover....... i would have boought something different!


----------



## domix

Tony said:


> Yes..... like eating peat i think.



I tried it during the Local Taphouse's NZ Spectapular.
I am quite fond of peated single malt whisky, but even the 60 or so mL taster of this beer was more than enough.


----------



## Pennywise

bear09 said:


> A mate handed me a bottle of this on the weekend. I looked at the bottle and liked the style. An Italian lager - I thought to myself this should be dry, clean, crisp, refreshing and for the most part should have a simple flavour and a nice straw like hue... Well you wouldn't believe it would you - I was bang on the money...
> 
> I need to ask a serious question here. Im not taking the piss but this is starting to happen to me often...
> 
> Why do people expect so much from certain styles of beer when the very style of the beer categorises it as one _without_ much?? Why do people expect earth shattering hop flavour and aromas with complex malt profiles and an orgasmic finish from relatively plain styles of beer? Dont get me wrong I know Lagers are not meant to be plain but from all research and discussion that I have had with people, the very definition of a lager is a beer that is typically light (in colour), crisp and refreshing... I dunno...
> 
> Sometimes I just dont know why people are so quick to slag on beer. Im a glass is half full kinda guy; I look for the good in beers - I dont jump straight on the bad...



I didn't expect anything other than to try a new beer (for me), first Italian Lager I had afaik, may well be to their style, but I didn't like it


----------



## yardy

pommy beer requires a pommy wallpaper :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Shed101

yardy said:


> View attachment 48958
> 
> 
> View attachment 48959
> 
> 
> pommy beer requires a pommy wallpaper :icon_chickcheers:


 
Careful what you post mate ...

I can see your nuts in that photo :lol:

Nice pair though... 

the beers I mean.

And the jugs.


----------



## gap

yardy said:


> View attachment 48958
> 
> 
> View attachment 48959
> 
> 
> pommy beer requires a pommy wallpaper :icon_chickcheers:


I think the second beer (Double Chocolate) sums up the wallpaper 

Much better than the first(Scarecrow).

Regards


Graeme


----------



## [email protected]

geoff_tewierik said:


> Yeastie Boys Rex Attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made from 100% smoked distilling malt, it's like drinking peat.



This beer tastes the way your clothes smell the next day after standing around a camp fire! Aweful!


----------



## jyo

The brother in law went down to Margs and thought of me. The 7.1% in this is hidden well. Deep roast flavours, choc and coffee sweetness, it's all about the malt. From what I can find, the style is American porter....I wish I had another bottle.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Shed101

jyo said:


> The brother in law went down to Margs and thought of me. The 7.1% in this is hidden well. Deep roast flavours, choc and coffee sweetness, it's all about the malt. From what I can find, the style is American porter....I wish I had another bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Won a few awards has that. Mrs Shed is proud to have added the hops to a batch of Raging Bull:


----------



## jyo

That's awesome! Single POR @ 60?
I've only been down there twice (I know, pretty lame) but they have a great set up. Their APA is an absolute winner too. And the Amber....
Cheers.


----------



## Shed101

This first one - Otter Bright - was surprisingly nice for a summer ale. Fuggles in their but a touch of styrian goldings at the end, too I'd guess. Nicely balanced and refreshing.

I must say the Otter beers pour well from bottles, English beer often doesn't work that way imho.

Next up was a German pils, Radeberger. Refreshing afternoon kind of beer. Nothing spectacklier, like a German Pils really.

Last and certainly not least was a beautiful plummy ESB, 5.8% excellent balance, not too sweet, the pick of the Otter beers for me. Touch of peppery spice. I wonder if there's some Special B in there :unsure: 

Loverly jubberly, shame it's so hard to get.


----------



## kiwisteveo

had these the other night at my local to finish the night off, the Floreffe was awsome and the rauchbier was the marzen not as good as its big brother the urbock but still tasted like sweet little piggies would have uploaded a picture of Holgate's beelzebubs but shall we say it was a bit fuzzy like me but damn it tasted good,don't think i finished the bottle though,one hell of a hangover the next day though. :icon_vomit:


----------



## Spork

My local had some "new" stock when I visited today.





Now I know what everyone is talking about. Bloody lovely. I won't describe it, most of you have tried them. Yum...


Then I had one of these:




Interesting. Like the "single hop" idea, and this was a nice beer, although (for a commercial brewer) lacking in clarity. That may have been my transporting / handling to blame.

Next was:




It's brother. Better clarity, paler colour, preferred the flavours of the Galaxy.


----------



## Spork

Noice!
Reminds me of Chimay Blue, but a little more subdued.
2/3 the price of Chimay.
Mmmm.


----------



## geoff_tewierik

abc said:


> This beer tastes the way your clothes smell the next day after standing around a camp fire! Aweful!



Well, someone enjoys it, as I went back on Monday to grab a bottle for Nick and one guy had cleaned the Wine Emporium out of all their stock.


----------



## Samuel Adams

Enjoying some Victory & Coney Island beers of late, got more to drink but this is what I've had so far.

Coney Island Mermaid Pilsner 5.5%
Not blown away by this beer but still quite nice, very different from your traditional Pils.




Coney Island Lager 5.5%
Now this is a f**king lager, it's actually got taste ! Great malt backbone & some complex hop flavour going on too.




Coney Island Sword Swallower 7.2%
It's an IPA brewed with lager yeast. Quite nice American IPA.




Victory Yakima Glory 8.7%
WOW, what an insanely good beer, serious malt in this beast with bulk hops to balance it out, loved it !




Also..
Brewdog Avery Brown Dredge 7.2%
Very nice malt in this Imperial Pilsner.





Also tried the Brewdog Alice Porter which was danm nice.

I just rounded off the Sierra Nevada standard range (of 5) and I reckon this brewery kicks ass.
They make a great nay awesome Pale Ale, IPA, Wheat, Porter & Stout !
Can't wait to get my hands on some of there seasonals & specialty beers (got the Tumbler Autumn brown in the fridge actually)


----------



## Spork

Yum!
Subtle aroma. Great head! (maybe thats my new glasses). Delicious chocolate and caramel flavours, and smooth mouthfeel, but manages all that without being cloying. A very drinkable beer. Starting to really develop a liking for brown ales lately. The tastes of a good porter, but easier to drink. I reckon I could do 1/2 a dozen of these easily.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Thank you little creatures:

Next Single Batch


----------



## chunckious

Where from Lordi


----------



## jyo

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Thank you little creatures:
> 
> Next Single Batch



Ohhhh maaannnn. That sounds good! You should chuck it in the Single Batch Thread too, Goomba.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Can't get that yet, next week we'll find out. But it appears to be a non-tap only beer (as the last one was after the dreadnought).

But after all these IPA at archive, my new IPA - it's nice to have a Commercial with the balls to whack 7 hop types, especially given Citra and Stella are among them (and in my freezer), and don't generally get much commercial airplay. We all know that Cascade and Centennial and Simcoe get used a bit, but not so much the others.

So long as it's looked after, I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for this one.

Goomba


----------



## Spork

Another delicious brown ale. Wouldn't have guessed it is 7.1% abv, can't taste the alcohol at all. Yum!
Going to have to brew a few brown ales for autumn consumption I think.


----------



## Spork

Moving along, no more Brown Ales to try tonight, so having a crack at this:





It's pretty much an IPA but redder. Big on hops - more aroma hops than most IPA's I've had, ald lots of flavouring hops as well as the obligatory bittering. I think there malt in there too, but the hops cover it up pretty much. Nice colour. Very drinkable. 7.0% - will get the job done.

Dons flamesuit:
Hate to admit it, but I think some of Australasia's best beers come from the Eastern archapeligo
Cheers.


----------



## MitchDudarko

Spork said:


> Dons flamesuit:
> Hate to admit it, but I think some of Australasia's best beers come from the Eastern archapeligo
> Cheers.



I agree. We as Australians need to stand up and take notice I think.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

+1

Kiwis make better wine, cheese, beer and love to sheep.

Goomba


----------



## Rowy

They won't make it to the podium at the World Cup.............


----------



## Spork

I have died and gone to heaven. Magnificent. How do they fit so much flavour into 1 small bottle?
Now I want to find and try the "8".


----------



## WarmBeer

Special night deserves a special brew. Just bought a house tonight :beerbang:


----------



## itmechanic

WarmBeer said:


> Special night deserves a special brew. Just bought a house tonight :beerbang:




Congrats Mate! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Fourstar

Well well well, lookie what we have here. 

*Moon Dog - Skunkworks, Cognac barrel double IPA.*

Awesome resinous perfume on the nose with luscious sugary sweet malt. Notes of lemon, orange and a hint of stone fruit. Smooth alcohol, not an ounce of solvency, just a wall of complex hops.

Malt body is quite full due to low carbonation but this beer resonates the hop driven aromas. The resinous profile of the mouth feel is borderline OTT as it sticks and is chewy on the palate. Almost a soapy/oily sensation (not fatty acid soapy) from the amount of hop oils this thing has from the assumed massive dry hop (its like rubbing a hop flower on your teeth and soaking up the lupulin).

I would really like to see this thing bottle aged at 6 months and 12 months. Im sure the second bottle I have wont get past the point of shelving for a few weeks until it drops bright as the turbidity of yeast/resin is detracting from the malt/hop/wood (in particular) characters somewhat. If they had pushed this thing through a filter, oh man what a showstopper of a first release!

Have I been expecting big things from Moon Dog? Yes! Did they deliver? Hell yes! :icon_chickcheers: 

I'd strongly suggest if you are rushing out to get yourself a bottle of their first "official" release, to pick up a couple. Have one fresh and store away the other for a few weeks/month or two. A beer this big will age like an American Barleywine and Im sure a month or so wont hurt the hop aroma/balance compared to being able to drop out a bit of excess resin and yeast. If the MD boys are trolling around, as a local Im proud to say well done fellas! At least someone else is also making good use of Abbotsfords water! :beerbang:


----------



## domix

Fourstar said:


> Well well well, lookie what we have here.
> *Moon Dog - Skunkworks, Cognac barrel double IPA.*




Picked up a bottle myself after the tasting at Purvis. Really nice beer. I'm trying to force myself to let age for a bit despite its incessant beckoning. Might have pick up a few more. Chatting to Moon Doggers, they said it's only been in the bottle for 3 weeks after about a month in Cognac barrels.
Always exciting, adventurous beers from these fellas.


----------



## redunderthebed

boags draught not too bad at all for a mass produced beer but then again boags has always being quality and for the time being lion nathan haven't f*cked with the recipe i was scared of that because a beer i adore is boags premium and i would be v.sad if the japs messed with that.


----------



## Fourstar

domix said:


> Chatting to Moon Doggers, they said it's only been in the bottle for 3 weeks after about a month in Cognac barrels.
> Always exciting, adventurous beers from these fellas.



I went to slowbeer assuming there would be no parking @ 6:30 down bridge road, how wrong i was.  

Wow, only 1 month? it would be good with some more time in the barrel to really soak up the cognac flavours/aromas. Did they ship in barrels from france or are they using Aussie brandy barrels? (as cognac is an appellation).

to be honest the 3 way with Matilda Bay, MD and Mountain Goat was a bit of a disappointment for me. Altough this being the first MD only beer ive tried, im quite excited about what is in the pipeline. :beerbang:


----------



## domix

I reckon the cognac character is pretty good. Maybe a smidgen more, but there's already a fair bit going on. It is quite mouth coatingly tasty.
Didn't ask where the barrels came from.
I really enjoyed the Abby Collaby between the breweries. However, it was my start of good beer week so maybe I was a little overly festive. I did go back for more though.
Their rose-water hand-pumped double IPA was fantastic and I sort of remember the Imperial pale ale.
I just love the fact that for a new brewery starting up, instead of going the usual route by making a clean lager, they said '**** that!' and made a pumpkin ale. :kooi:
They were saying that they have a few more beers hitting the streets soon. More pumpkin ale for Halloween (think roast pumpkin with honey)
And another that I think was a Belgium, wild yeast, highly hopped brown ale.


----------



## mje1980

No pics, but i went to the bavarian beer cafe last night and had a litre stein of hoffbrau( spelling? ) dunkel. Yummo!. Followed it with a few hoffbrau originals. Pretty nice beers.


----------



## MitchDudarko

Victory Yakima Glory






Nice. Had a big bitterness that lingered long on my palette. Resinous, piney aromas, and fairly solid malt backbone. Well done IMO.


----------



## Innes

As a fan of BreDog beers, I've been putting together a small collection of their beers to have over the Christmas holidays  

Though I've already had the widely available beers like Punk IPA, Trashy Blonde, 77 Lager etc before, I am looking forward to trying the more obscure beers like the Hello My Name is Ingrid, Prototype 17, TNP and the Abstrakt.

I still have a few more I want to get before Christmas, but the hardest thing is trying not to drink them before I've got them all.


----------



## sim

manticle said:


> I have a preference for the 8 but it's really like preferring perigord truffle that's been dug up by a pig called Jean-Paul as opposed to a pig called Pierre.



aahaah, i agree! :icon_cheers: 

hmm, rochefort 8 _and _10 in my fridge, for tonight me thinks


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 49172


Bundy and free ice from the heavens ! (probly full of pollutants from our lush clean air cough cough )

Hope all you other brissie boys didnt cop the storm too bad ?
we got hammered for five minutes but all ok thankfully.


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> View attachment 49172
> 
> 
> Bundy and free ice from the heavens ! (probly full of pollutants from our lush clean air cough cough )
> 
> Hope all you other brissie boys didnt cop the storm too bad ?
> we got hammered for five minutes but all ok thankfully.



Luckly the brewday was done and dusted and no sausages were harmed.
Bundy ? Really ?
Back to 15 year old oak aged Tanduay (P150) :icon_cheers:


and a nice Alt.....


----------



## Northside Novice

winkle when hell's gates look like they are about to open , may as well drink the devil drink.

but to calm the storm.....

View attachment 49176




Lobethal Pale Ale 



very nice pale ale ,very nice smell , very nice taste, very very nice mouth feel fkn great after taste too. (even after the bundy  )

overall very nice! would of loved a growler or three 

A very worthy bewery, and great food aswell. I would defo go back again.


----------



## MaestroMatt

I found two bottles of Choc Hops Chocolate Stout at Dan Murphys a few weeks back. I thought the first one I drank had some kind of problem - very thin mouth feel, slightly grassy, cidery almost vinegary after-taste. There were A LOT of hop particles in the drink as well. Not good at all.

So I decided to give the second bottle a shot. This one was much better but it still had a slightly 'twangy/tart' after-taste that I just didn't expect to be in there. I now got a lot more roasty/coffee aroma and flavour than the first one (almost none in the first one). The mouthfeel was still very thin.


Overall, It's hard for me to give it a proper review because I am really not sure if I got a bad batch. But even if I didn't, I have to say they missed the mark on this one. Definitely not roasty enough to call it a stout (and I don't care which stout variation you talk about - no where near enough roastiness). They would have been better off labelling it as a Dark Ale - much more in line with what I was tasting.


----------



## chunckious

That Lobethal is my favourite Aussie made APA.....delicious.
That Mildura choc is one of the worst beer's that I've have.


----------



## Salt

Wachenfeld said:


> As a fan of BreDog beers, I've been putting together a small collection of their beers to have over the Christmas holidays
> 
> Though I've already had the widely available beers like Punk IPA, Trashy Blonde, 77 Lager etc before, I am looking forward to trying the more obscure beers like the Hello My Name is Ingrid, Prototype 17, TNP and the Abstrakt.
> 
> I still have a few more I want to get before Christmas, but the hardest thing is trying not to drink them before I've got them all.



Full credit to you...nice selection. Whenever I start to get a collection, I just end up getting curious and thirsty and crack them all open.


----------



## Batz

Spork said:


> Not drinking all of these at once of course, but look forward to trying them over the coming weeks.





Well cheers Spork :super: 
You tipped me over the edge and I'm now a member of Beer Masons, I have just received my first shipment and whoa what a great selection of beers.

Thanks Batz


----------



## mccuaigm

Hmmm, got be thinkin now Batz, might have to jump on that too


----------



## brettprevans

..


Rare breed indded rare as the missus randomly bought it for me. A very rare occurance. But I cant be atsed doing a.bjcp review. Been fishing and im knackered. 

Poured quite amber with small head, little retention (not to style).huge hop aroma, full of galaxy. I mean full.
Classic ipa. But a lot about showcasing tge hops esp galaxy. Ultra clean cascade up front which is overtaken by galaxy. english malt is definitely present with toffee, but finished dry enough with a bittering finish. Bssic malt grist which lets hops shine. Perhaps a little chill haze. Carbonation could be up a tad more, body is spot on. Lots of hop resin present. Something isnt quite right if it was meant as a session beer but I dont think its meant to be. 

A very interesting beer. Should try, unless u dont like galaxy.then ahain tge casc/galaxy combo works brilliantly. Very well balanced


----------



## Thefatdoghead

I loved the creamy stout here but out of the three I had while in Exeter Devon UK The "Proper Job"was the winner for me but I guess I'm a hopdog at heart. 




Oh yeah tried a Punk IPA tonight and I wont bother with a photo but I will say It was like sniffing my hop bag before brew day every sip. It was like eating hops and sniffing them at the same time. On my second punk i was thinking "I couldn't drink a 6 pack" then before I knew it I was in shock that I had finished my last beer out of the 4 pack. Guess I really liked the stuff.

Second edit off topic. Just made the 10min IPA with Wiraka hops so im hoping it will turn out as well as expected but i'll post it when ready.


----------



## Salt

This was supply for the RWC Semi Final last night...all top beers.

Renaissance MPA wasnt as good as my anticipation had expected. Been a long wait since the last batch sold out...nice Malt profile, but wasnt the Hop Bitterness/Flavour/Aroma I would have expected for an IIPA. 
Croucher Beers are great...nice brewery from my place of birth. Yeastie Boys P.K.B is a great Hoppy Porter (not a Black IPA like some people think)...delicious.


Needless to say, I was stoked that the ABs sent your team back over the ditch in an uncompromising fashion. Quade who?

Bring on the French and a new supply of beers!


----------



## big78sam

My daughter was born yesterday so I lashed out on a selection of brew dog to celebrate. The barley wine was brilliant. Lashings of peat! I love my islay single malts and I reckon this is about as close as you could get in a beer.


----------



## MitchyP

Found out earlier today that my wife is 7 weeks pregnant. 

Any suggestions to accompany a cigar?


----------



## Muggus

MitchyP said:


> Found out earlier today that my wife is 7 weeks pregnant.
> 
> Any suggestions to accompany a cigar?


Something smoked perhaps?
Or a big staunch stout of some description?
A combo of both, even?

Oh, and congrats ps!


----------



## Spork

Batz said:


> Well cheers Spork :super:
> You tipped me over the edge and I'm now a member of Beer Masons, I have just received my first shipment and whoa what a great selection of beers.
> 
> Thanks Batz



My pleasure Batz.
The welcome pack does have some excellent beers. Was a real eye opener for me. Before that I tended to go for quantity over quality. It was the beginning of the "slippery slope", but I reckon you are already slid 1/2 way down anyway.  
I liked the Bersalis Beersal (trippel) so much I got a carton of it. Still have a1/2 dozen left. For me the Avery brewing Abbey Ale was also outstanding, been tempted to get more of them also. Every now and again BM email members with "odds and sods" packs they have left over in limited supply, have scored some amazing beers that way too, but you gotta be quick. The summer pack is only about a month and a half away...


----------



## mje1980

Congrats mate!!!!!. I'd go for SN torpedo, but im biased, i love that stuff. Brewdog Punk IPA would be good also


----------



## MitchyP

Thanks guys. Went with some Coopers BES. An old man drink for a soon to be old man!


----------



## Rowy

MitchyP said:


> Found out earlier today that my wife is 7 weeks pregnant.
> 
> Any suggestions to accompany a cigar?



A nice dark ale and some home smoked sausages or smoked chicken drumsticks!


----------



## Batz

4 Pines Hefeweizen




Sorry I can't give you the normal scenery but I'm sitting in a motel room that's been home for a couple of weeks now. I thought the only thing that could be worst would be drinking a wheat beer  

Surprise, surprise I quite enjoyed this tonight......that or I've been away too long.

Don't tell Winkle or Stillscottish


----------



## geoff_tewierik

MitchDudarko said:


> Victory Yakima Glory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Had a big bitterness that lingered long on my palette. Resinous, piney aromas, and fairly solid malt backbone. Well done IMO.



Had this on Sunday during the rugby, was the highlight of the day 

Also my first collection of Beermasons beers turned up. Not quite what I thought was going to come, but not unhappy with the selection.

Tonight I've had the following:


----------



## Amin

MitchyP said:


> Found out earlier today that my wife is 7 weeks pregnant.
> 
> Any suggestions


Brew while you can to prevent running out once the baby is born. Maybe a big beer to crack at the birth and subsequent birthdays.


----------



## yum beer

First trip to a decent beer shop for me on the wekend.

In Sydney for a wedding ( dont get to the smoke too often ) so took the chance to drop into Dan Murphy's in Ryde.

Wow, like being a kid again and first time in Toyworld.

Picked up a selection, cant wait to sample them.




2 bottles either end were part of an Ocktoberfest pack from Woolies..came with a beaut Bitburger 1/2 litre stein.

Roll on Friday


----------



## Spork

A good stout, but not a great one, IMO.
I know this style should be lightly carbed, but I'd have thought some head and some lacing would be OK. Only other (minor) complaint: I can taste the alcohol. Can't find the %abv, but (large) bot5tle is only 2.8 standard drinks, so I don't reckon it's really high. And with all the roasty stout flavours going on I would have thought they could hide all the boozey tastes. I'm getting a faint solventy aftertaste.
Not a bad drop, but @ $18 / bottle I won't be buying again.


----------



## Brad Churchill

I used to be the same. Thought wheat beers were pretty yuk.
I think Beermasons is largely responsible for my change in attitude as they tend to slip one or two good examples in each season.
I currently have my first hefe in the fermenter right now and I can't wait till it is bottled and ready to go.

Cheers
BC



Batz said:


> 4 Pines Hefeweizen
> 
> View attachment 49290
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't give you the normal scenery but I'm sitting in a motel room that's been home for a couple of weeks now. I thought the only thing that could be worst would be drinking a wheat beer
> 
> Surprise, surprise I quite enjoyed this tonight......that or I've been away too long.
> 
> Don't tell Winkle or Stillscottish


----------



## warra48

Very nice, but definitely a sipper, not one to have more than one of.

Low carbonation, little to no hops in the bouquet or the palate. Initial complex dark caramel toffee flavour, which quickly changes to chocolate slightly roasty dark malts, leaving a dry finish.


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> 4 Pines Hefeweizen
> 
> View attachment 49290
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't give you the normal scenery but I'm sitting in a motel room that's been home for a couple of weeks now. I thought the only thing that could be worst would be drinking a wheat beer
> 
> Surprise, surprise I quite enjoyed this tonight......that or I've been away too long.
> 
> Don't tell Winkle or Stillscottish



View attachment 49323


----------



## NickB

Batz said:


> 4 Pines Hefeweizen
> 
> View attachment 49290
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't give you the normal scenery but I'm sitting in a motel room that's been home for a couple of weeks now. I thought the only thing that could be worst would be drinking a wheat beer
> 
> Surprise, surprise I quite enjoyed this tonight......that or I've been away too long.
> 
> Don't tell Winkle or Stillscottish










BBLLLLLAAAAAASSSSSSSSPHEEEEEEMMMMEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!

Onya Jeff, gotta try new things occasionally 

Cheers!


----------



## Spork

Got this one in th BM winter pack. A Saison in winter? Warm enough today, and it's my b'day, so treating myself to a few special ones.
Made in California by "The Bruery". Brett... Sour, not quite lambic sour, but sour enough. Not my fave. style, but not a bad drop. Certainly refreshing. I had a nice Baltic Porter and a bottle of Chimay ready for tonight, but might be a bit warm for big beers. Will see how we go...


----------



## MitchyP

Can anyone let me know if it's possible to upload photos from iPhone into your reply to this thread?

If so, how?


----------



## Northside Novice

warra48 said:


> Very nice, but definitely a sipper, not one to have more than one of.
> 
> Low carbonation, little to no hops in the bouquet or the palate. Initial complex
> dark caramel toffee flavour, which quickly changes to chocolate slightly roasty
> dark malts, leaving a dry finish.
> 
> 
> View attachment 49322




Man i love this beer ! i got to drink it in masham , yorkshire - :icon_drool2: 

I like the bottles too , i like to have more than one though


----------



## gap

northside novice said:


> Man i love this beer ! i got to drink it in masham , yorkshire - :icon_drool2:
> 
> I like the bottles too , i like to have more than one though



I also had in draft in a pub near Masham. Was fantastic.
Has a bottle a week ago and was not so impressed. Was lacking something.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## Spork

MitchyP said:


> Can anyone let me know if it's possible to upload photos from iPhone into your reply to this thread?
> 
> If so, how?




I imagine you still have to host the pic's somewhere. Photobucket, for example.






OMFG!
Having tried about 1/2 a dozen Moyan's beers, I was hesitant at the $20+ price tag.
Glad I got it. Awesome beer. Reminiscant of the Holgate Hopinator - but bigger. (and %9.2 abv)
Lovely, complex hoppy aromas. Pine and citrus, and I don't know what else (have had a couple of beers already today).
Big chewey mouthfeel. Massive hop flavours, but enough sweet malts to balance them.
Bottle says it uses fresh Tomahawk, Chinook and Anthanum (never even heard of that one) hops.
This is possibly the most delicious AIPA I've had. Think Sierra Nevada Torpedo with boots on!
Yum.


----------



## itmechanic

Spork said:


> I imagine you still have to host the pic's somewhere. Photobucket, for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMFG!
> Having tried about 1/2 a dozen Moyan's beers, I was hesitant at the $20+ price tag.
> Glad I got it. Awesome beer. Reminiscant of the Holgate Hopinator - but bigger. (and %9.2 abv)
> Lovely, complex hoppy aromas. Pine and citrus, and I don't know what else (have had a couple of beers already today).
> Big chewey mouthfeel. Massive hop flavours, but enough sweet malts to balance them.
> Bottle says it uses fresh Tomahawk, Chinook and Anthanum (never even heard of that one) hops.
> This is possibly the most delicious AIPA I've had. Think Sierra Nevada Torpedo with boots on!
> Yum.



Did you get that from Crown Cellars?


----------



## MitchyP

I just wanted to post a picture of a 2L growled of Lobethal Bierhaus double hopped IPA I have chilling in the fridge. 

If you love your hops, you'll love this. Like someone shoved a hop cluster down your throat!

Stopped off there and had 4 pints of it before my wedding last year. Needless to say, I got married


----------



## Spork

itmechanic said:


> Did you get that from Crown Cellars?



Sure did. Every time I "finish" everything they have - they get a new batch of beers I haven't tried yet.
I know Lonny has other bottle shops with a decent range, but the guys @ CC have a passion for beer. They respect it and treat it well. I seldom go anywhere else.


----------



## Spork

Introduced the boy to Chimay. He enjoyed it, as did I.
Should have opened a bottle of 3 Muskateers Baltic Porter next, but I had this instead:




Pretty ordinary really. 
Guess it's not too late for the "good one"...


----------



## yum beer

Cracked this after work this arvo...

lokks and smells nothing special, but a mouthfull of complex flavours, malts and grain, light dirty hops, the bottle says toffee and vanilla,
I wont argue...not an outstanding beer but very enjoyable and leaves puddles on the local megaswill and a lot of micros as well...

well worth the visit.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'm holidaying on a resort island ner Singapore & managed to track down a can of ABC foreign extra stout at a bar where the only beer they have on tap is carlsberg. Pretty goddamn delicious after a week of cocktails. No photo unfortunately the wi-fi here is temperamental.


----------



## Fat Bastard

Just the ticket after work!


----------



## keifer33

Just enjoying a Feral Karma Citra at home! Mane Liqours new idea is pretty cool to order in fresh kegs and bottle fill from there. Thus batch was kegged on Thursday so nice and fresh.


----------



## MitchyP

I'm keen to crack the 2L growler bottle of double hopped Lobethal Bierhaus IPA I have in the fridge ATM.

If I only want to have to one pint from it tonight, will it seal again sufficiently, and how long will I have to drink it before it goes flat etc?


----------



## Muggus

northside novice said:


> I wish this was in my glass :icon_drool2:
> 
> anyone want to go halves in a pack ?
> 
> $320 + shipping <_<
> 
> 
> http://shop.belgianshop.com/acatalog/info_1_PB230911.html
> 
> or might just bag one and cellar over six years


Hmm I smell a rat. If you've ever seen the authentic bottle and glass, you'll note they don't look like that. And I don't see monks changing their way with new packaging...or any for that matter....



Exhibit A: Bottled I shared last year


----------



## vykuza

It;'s legit (well, the beer pack is legit, I can't speak for the website). Westvleteren are doing some reconstruction, so are flogging 93,000 of these cubes to fund it.

Don't pay $300 for it though, the shops are only charging 25 euros!

Source here in dutch: http://www.standaard.be/artikel/detail.asp...DMF20111013_052


Oh and Muggus, the glasses have changed about 3 times so far I can tell. Google Image Search Westvleteren Glass and see the different styles and logos. I think the glasses you have there have only been around for 6-8 years or so.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

northside novice said:


> Man i love this beer ! i got to drink it in masham , yorkshire - :icon_drool2:
> 
> I like the bottles too , i like to have more than one though



Oh man I had a few of them suckers when I was in the UK, So good! If I remember right they get better as they get to about 10deg or so?


----------



## glennheinzel

Schneider Nelson Sauvin weizenstarkbier.




This is more understated than Hopfenweisse and they serve it in wine glasses at the Weisses Brauhaus. Enjoyable beer, although I did miss the more aggressive hop character of the Hopfenweisse.


----------



## glennheinzel

On to Vienna and I had a Mrzen (+Vienna schnitzel) at 7 Stern Brau which they brew on the premises. 




This beer was amazing. It had the malty background that you'd expect from this style, however it had great hop presence. I could've (and should've) drank it all night long. Their Helles was nice and the Bamberger was okay. I also tried Sitegl zwickle (it was okay) and a couple of other beers in a nearby bar. 

Also, I had a quick look in an Aussie pub (still in Vienna) and they had LCPA + other beers. I also found that they had Kakadu Red Zwickle! I must look for that next time in the Kakadu.... <_< 

I also had a brilliant schnitzel at Figlmullers (which is supposed to be Vienna's most famous schnitzel). The schnitzel was pretty good and big, but what really made them was the potato salad that it came with. Creamy with a hint of mustard (if I remember correctly). 

Here's a pic of the schnitzel which overflowed the edge of the plate (with my hand for further size guidance).


----------



## glennheinzel

And a few other beers that I've tried this year...



















The most notable beer being Monsieur Rock which is a collaboration brew between Sharps brewery and Jean-Marie Rock, brewmaster at Orval Brewery. The beer was a touch overcarbonated, but then settled down nicely with nice Saaz character. I could probably drink it by the pint.


----------



## Fish13

Currently finishing off a carton of James Squire Amber Ale i bought over a month ago. Its not as nice i remember.....


----------



## Aus_Rider_22




----------



## Aus_Rider_22




----------



## Rowy

How freaking clear is that beer!!!!!!!!!!!! What did it taste like?


----------



## Silo Ted

Muggus said:


> And I don't see monks changing their way with new packaging...or any for that matter....



Dunno about that. There was a run recently of boxed Chimay 750mL single bottled, bundled with a (German made) Chimay glass. 

Marketing knows no god.


----------



## Flash_DG

Rowy said:


> How freaking clear is that beer!!!!!!!!!!!! What did it taste like?



Had a Pint of The Big Dipper on the weekend at the Brisbane Brewhouse. It wasn't as Hoppy as i thought it should be.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Flash_DG said:


> Had a Pint of The Big Dipper on the weekend at the Brisbane Brewhouse. It wasn't as Hoppy as i thought it should be.



I agree. Very nice drop and unless I knew it was so strong I wouldn't have know. But not as in your face hoppiness as I was hoping for. A nicely crafted beer. I really cannot complain about a beer that hasn't be tested in small batches and is simply a one-off. Have another bottle in the fridge to try tomorrow night.


----------



## J Grimmer

Found a bottle of Mad Brewers Stout Noir in the back of the cupboard the other day and decided to sip it while doing paper work at the end of te day. Surprising sweet and creamy and hint of liquorish. Only thing is i should have bought a couple of bottles.


----------



## pk.sax

Sierra Nevada torpedo with a pellet of B Saaz broken into the glass. Yum.


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 49567




great start to friday night Mikkeller Tjekket Pilsner 4.6 %

very nice , poured bright but i tipped in the sediment so bit cloudy , strange looking pilsner. I am used to crystal clear ones ?
any way its a very nice drop, but also getting almost smokey flavours ? not sure about that either but i do like it !

probly not what i expected but very nice beer any way .

nn


----------



## winkle

practicalfool said:


> Sierra Nevada torpedo with a pellet of B Saaz broken into the glass. Yum.



You've got the bug now


----------



## Shed101

3 big dippers and an Old Peculier for $22 ... 

hmmm, where to start.

Anyone on the sunny coast looking for the latest LC single batch there are about 6 cartons of Big Dipper left at Maleny Purple Palate as of this arvo.


----------



## The Scientist

Just had a mate and the mum in law get back from the USA and Hawaii, this is the range they brought back. A mix of these totalling 50 bottles all up:

I'm planing on hosting an American Beer day, can't wait to hook in :kooi: 




Cheers,

TS


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I hope the mate and the mother in-law weren't going "together" mate.

Seriously looks like a nice session on the cards.

I thought I'd do a WITG &copy; for Tuesday night. Trouble is I was too tired and too lazy to take photos and come up with a useful post.

Suffice to say, I finally got hold of SN PA.

Meh.

Great beer, well balanced, a little lacking in aroma compared to what I'm used to (though I'm attributing that to the fact that it came from the other side of the globe, so giving them a break on that one).

But, given it's $4.50 per stubby, I'm not that enamoured with it.

My house Pale Ale is better, tastes fresher (though I don't blame SN for that), has better aroma, hops are more pronounced and equal levels of bitterness and balance.

2 cartons I can make for the price of a 6-pack. Either my house Pale Ale tweaking has finally yielded the beer I've been searching for, or alternatively....... my goodness, when did I become such a sanctimonious beer snob? :wacko: 

I think I've ruined my palate.  

Goomba


----------



## Ross

The Scientist said:


> Just had a mate and the mum in law get back from the USA and Hawaii, this is the range they brought back. A mix of these totalling 50 bottles all up:
> 
> I'm planing on hosting an American Beer day, can't wait to hook in :kooi:
> 
> View attachment 49771
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TS



I'm there PLEASE :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## boingk

Oettinger Pils:







Not my picture but sums it up... 'cept I'm drinking from the can. Not bad considering its dirt cheap!

Righto guys, I'm on the dingers! 

Cheers - boingk

PS: Haven't been on the site in ages, same with laying down a brew. Redeeming myself in both categories tonight, its good to be back!


----------



## winkle

The Scientist said:


> Just had a mate and the mum in law get back from the USA and Hawaii, this is the range they brought back. A mix of these totalling 50 bottles all up:
> 
> I'm planing on hosting an American Beer day, can't wait to hook in :kooi:
> 
> View attachment 49771
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TS



The Tangerine and Great White will clear the nostrils mate :icon_cheers: 
Looks like a good session.


----------



## yardy




----------



## cdavros

The Scientist said:


> Just had a mate and the mum in law get back from the USA and Hawaii, this is the range they brought back. A mix of these totalling 50 bottles all up:



What was the story with bringing it back to aus? Did they simply package it carefully then put it in their check-in luggage? Declare?


----------



## Samuel Adams

I tried *Murrays Angry Man Pale Ale *last night.

Loved it, great flavour from the NZ hops (motueka & pacifica) not big on the malt side of things.
A good pale ale IMO, at 5% very session-able (was $13 for 4 at Dans) will be getting this again for sure.
Murrays are probably my fav Aus brewery at the moment, wish I could get more of the range more easily but


----------



## Wimmig

Tried the Murrays Smashing Pumplin Ale on tap last night, good drop. Then came back and settled into a bottle of Matilda Bay's MB21.

Keep an eye out on the BWS chain. I've bought some Paulaner 1L Oktoberfest cans (with glass) for $12.99.


----------



## Wimmig

Rukh said:


> Schneider Nelson Sauvin weizenstarkbier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more understated than Hopfenweisse and they serve it in wine glasses at the Weisses Brauhaus. Enjoyable beer, although I did miss the more aggressive hop character of the Hopfenweisse.



The Hopfenweisse is amazing.


----------



## Malted

A kiwi odyssy.

I find these 8Wired beers really interesting, kind of out of BJCP style (innovation is a good thing) but a bit too aggressive for me to truly appreciate them.
I find the Epic beers more suited to my palate. They are big too but maybe a little more in balance?
The Epic MashUp Collaboration brew: my palate would say there were too many cooks in the kitchen.

Verdict: I am full of love for Kiwi beer.


----------



## Malted

An Oktoberfest Orgy.

I was naive enough to think that since Oktoberfest involves a lot of drinking beer in 1L steins that it would be lower strength. I really enjoyed this 4 pack and 500ml glass that came as a boxed set.
I have in the past enjoyed Lowenbrau as a lawnmower sort of beer and was expecting this to be similar. Surprisingly this had more gusto to it carried with the higher alcohol content. I think I was a bit 'meh' about a couple and liked the other two. Apart from the Lowenbrau I can't remember which were which. A good fun pack of beers and styles I have not previously tried.


----------



## Malted

Sierra Nevada Spectacular

There has been a great deal of discussion about the Pale and the Torpedo. I'd say they are well made beers but that some folks like them and some don't. 
I found I was disapointed with the KillerWeise and the Slimmerfest. The Southern Hemisphere Harvest didn't leave an indelible memory so I would assume it was not a winner for me either.


----------



## mje1980

Malted said:


> View attachment 49791
> 
> An Oktoberfest Orgy.
> 
> I was naive enough to think that since Oktoberfest involves a lot of drinking beer in 1L steins that it would be lower strength. I really enjoyed this 4 pack and 500ml glass that came as a boxed set.
> I have in the past enjoyed Lowenbrau as a lawnmower sort of beer and was expecting this to be similar. Surprisingly this had more gusto to it carried with the higher alcohol content. I think I was a bit 'meh' about a couple and liked the other two. Apart from the Lowenbrau I can't remember which were which. A good fun pack of beers and styles I have not previously tried.




I drank quite a few erdinger oktoberfest at our local oktoberfest. Pretty damn good!!


----------



## Salt

Malted said:


> View attachment 49790
> 
> A kiwi odyssy.
> 
> I find these 8Wired beers really interesting, kind of out of BJCP style (innovation is a good thing) but a bit too aggressive for me to truly appreciate them.
> I find the Epic beers more suited to my palate. They are big too but maybe a little more in balance?
> The Epic MashUp Collaboration brew: my palate would say there were too many cooks in the kitchen.
> 
> Verdict: I am full of love for Kiwi beer.



:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## eamonnfoley

Malted said:


> View attachment 49792
> 
> Sierra Nevada Spectacular
> 
> There has been a great deal of discussion about the Pale and the Torpedo. I'd say they are well made beers but that some folks like them and some don't.
> I found I was disapointed with the KillerWeise and the Slimmerfest. The Southern Hemisphere Harvest didn't leave an indelible memory so I would assume it was not a winner for me either.



The southern hemisphere mustn't have been fresh then - because that is onen awesome beer! Tasted like an IPA version of a LC Rogers.

Don't have photos but had 4 of the Sierra Nevada Beer Camp beers bought from the IBS (Juniper Black IPA, Cal Common, Double IPA, Weizenbock). With the possible exeption of the Weizenbock, which was bit boozy, they were outstanding. The double IPA and the steam beer were especially good, and super fresh.......


----------



## Malted

A Rogue Rapture

I thought there was a bit of hype about theses Rogue brewers and was somewhat nonplussed about the Amber Ale. It has Pacman yeast in it and thought I might be able to reculture the yeast. 2 days in and I am thinking that (1) there were no dregs in the bottle, and (2) Perhaps they filter and pasteurise the beer. I think my fridge (at approx 2oC) was far too cool to serve this beer from. It seemed to improve upon warming but didn't float my boat. 

Just finished the Dead Guy Ale and it has hit the spot. I think sometimes it comes down to a number of elements such as how hydrated you are, ambient temperature, your general mood at the time etc. Everything must have been aligned for the Dead Guy Ale at this point in time; I give it the big thumbs up. I thought it had an attractive colour not much lighter than the amber with good body and appropriate mouthfeel, a reasonable malt profile and balanced yet slightly lingering but not aggresive bitterness.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Hey Malted. where are you getting these beers from. Is there some sort of secret rad beer shop in adelaide or something? I am jealous and I want some.


----------



## beers

Bridge Road Nogne O India Saison.
A cracker.. Clear as a bell. The Stella hops mesh well with the funky, citrusy, yeast esters. Finishes dry & bitter.


----------



## Malted

mayor of mildura said:


> Hey Malted. where are you getting these beers from. Is there some sort of secret rad beer shop in adelaide or something? I am jealous and I want some.



If you didn't run away at 6am you might discover some of the delights Adelaide has to offer... 
Short answer: File footage...
I got the two Rogues from the Wheatsheaf Hotel (leave an arm and a leg and it's real rad - to be fair it'll cost you that much anywhere). Stay in town a bit longer and we can do a tour. I was getting the Kiwi beers from Wellington Cellars (conviently I drive past them on the way home from work) but they closed down a couple of months ago and have not yet opened in a new location that they were planning. Oktoberfest pack was from a Woolies Liquor! The first three SN were from Uncle Dans and the Slimmerfest and Southern Harvest were from WC. I hope WC get their shit sorted soon, they had an amazing range. Kiwi beer is beyond rad, it's fecking brilliant. Yeah I started home brewing to save money...


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Malted said:


> If you didn't run away at 6am you might discover some of the delights Adelaide has to offer...
> Short answer: File footage...
> I got the two Rogues from the Wheatsheaf Hotel (leave an arm and a leg and it's real rad - to be fair it'll cost you that much anywhere). Stay in town a bit longer and we can do a tour. I was getting the Kiwi beers from Wellington Cellars (conviently I drive past them on the way home from work) but they closed down a couple of months ago and have not yet opened in a new location that they were planning. Oktoberfest pack was from a Woolies Liquor! The first three SN were from Uncle Dans and the Slimmerfest and Southern Harvest were from WC. I hope WC get their shit sorted soon, they had an amazing range. Kiwi beer is beyond rad, it's fecking brilliant. Yeah I started home brewing to save money...


umm i had delights in mildura that needed tending to. I will be hunting said places out next time I am over and I also will have to crack my wheaty cherry. A guided tour with malted would be rad.


----------



## Malted

mayor of mildura said:


> umm i had delights in mildura that needed tending to. I will be hunting said places out next time I am over and I also will have to crack my wheaty cherry. A guided tour with malted would be rad.




A tour of the wheaty with me rad? Ha! That was my first time there and I felt like a total dick! I got there at about 5:15pm and didn't see a single sole I knew. Waited for a 1/2 hr with a bloody lemonade and saw a guy by himself wearing a flanny. Some dude on the BA forum had said on a previous occasion that he'd be able to be spotted at the Wheaty cause he'd be wearing a flanny; this guy seemed about the right age. I was bored so went up to the guy and asked if he was on the Brew Adelaide forum. I think there is a reason he was sat by himself; I beat a mummbled and hasty retreat before things got uglier than him. I bought the two Rogue tallies and was about to split when someone I knew came in so I stayed for a little while. But hey, I know where it is now and will gladly drive you there next time you're in town!


----------



## [email protected]

beers said:


> Bridge Road Nogne O India Saison.
> A cracker.. Clear as a bell. The Stella hops mesh well with the funky, citrusy, yeast esters. Finishes dry & bitter.



Beers where did you get this from? I also noticed you have some Jolly Pumpkin in the background. I have been dying to get my hands on some of this after really enjoying them in the US. Didn't give any hope here in Oz.


----------



## Fourstar

Brooklyn Brewery East India Pale Ale.



Delicious.. :chug:


----------



## Fish13

THis is very nice for a dark whitbeer!

Chocolate and some coffee taste through.

Will clone for sure


----------



## Tony

I have some new ones to try..............

Americans:






German and Japan:






Curently enjoying the German Pils........... Oh i L.O.V.E this beer............ Sweet clean honey malt and a nice balancing bitterness. no big hops, nothing in your face but very enjoyable indeed.

I must brew more German Pils........... its one for my fav styles.


----------



## vykuza

Ninkasi's Angel - a one-off/rare/special brew by the Women of Beer - an all female collaboration beer brewed here in Australia. Proceeds from the sale of the beer goes to the McGrath Foundation, dedicated to supporting Breast Care Nurses in communities across Australia. (Adapted from the label on the bottle)




This bottle was ordered through slowbeer. It came without a waxed top (which was how I thought it was going to be sold) crown sealed 750ml bottle, 7.8%. Belgian style tripel with cardamon, pepperberries, grains of paradise and cassia.




Pours an amazing rose/copper/red gold colour, with a diminishing and disappearing head. Glass beading shows it's quite highly carbonated.




Aroma is of a general herb/spice (indian spice shop aroma) with some mild belgian yeast phenolics. It's quite strong on the pepperberry, and comes across as being quite meaty with heavy rosemary bent.

Flavour is quite meaty - it's got a creamy mouthfeel despite the high carbonation, and the pepperberry comes across as an initial black pepper flavour then a strong background of fresh rosemary. It's very, very strong in terms of alcohol presense. The listed ingredient I was looking forward to, the golden naked oats, are not detectable, but I suspect are responsible for the creamy mouthfeel. There is definitely a belgian tripel characteristic to it, no doubt from the yeast, but it is very, very far from the dominating flavours of most belgian tripels I've had over the years.

I was thinking rosemary when I was drinking it. The Mrs got home, had a decent taste and I asked her initial impression: lamb roast.

Then we had a storm.




The End.


----------



## DUANNE

Nick R said:


> Ninkasi's Angel - a one-off/rare/special brew by the Women of Beer - an all female collaboration beer brewed here in Australia. Proceeds from the sale of the beer goes to the McGrath Foundation, dedicated to supporting Breast Care Nurses in communities across Australia. (Adapted from the label on the bottle)
> 
> View attachment 49903
> 
> 
> This bottle was ordered through slowbeer. It came without a waxed top (which was how I thought it was going to be sold) crown sealed 750ml bottle, 7.8%. Belgian style tripel with cardamon, pepperberries, grains of paradise and cassia.
> 
> View attachment 49904
> 
> 
> Pours an amazing rose/copper/red gold colour, with a diminishing and disappearing head. Glass beading shows it's quite highly carbonated.
> 
> View attachment 49905
> 
> 
> Aroma is of a general herb/spice (indian spice shop aroma) with some mild belgian yeast phenolics. It's quite strong on the pepperberry, and comes across as being quite meaty with heavy rosemary bent.
> 
> Flavour is quite meaty - it's got a creamy mouthfeel despite the high carbonation, and the pepperberry comes across as an initial black pepper flavour then a strong background of fresh rosemary. It's very, very strong in terms of alcohol presense. The listed ingredient I was looking forward to, the golden naked oats, are not detectable, but I suspect are responsible for the creamy mouthfeel. There is definitely a belgian tripel characteristic to it, no doubt from the yeast, but it is very, very far from the dominating flavours of most belgian tripels I've had over the years.
> 
> I was thinking rosemary when I was drinking it. The Mrs got home, had a decent taste and I asked her initial impression: lamb roast.
> 
> Then we had a storm.
> 
> View attachment 49908
> 
> 
> The End.



i had a bottle of that on the weekend and loved every last drop of it. imo it is one of the best australian attempts at a belgian style. really hoping to get another bottle before it runs out.


----------



## Tony

ok...... jut tried the Suruga Bay Imperial IPA.
















I wish i could read japanese but from a few of the numbers i figure its 7.5% abv, 90 IBU, and the bit that reads...... 8 - 12 C...... lager yeast?????

Anyway...... its bottle carbed with a fine layer of yeast that broke up easily and ended up in the glass. Medium carb and holds a very fine "only just" head.

Its quite malty, creamy smooth medium mouth feel. Very clean..... and slightly....... oily.....not sure :huh: almost like its got a bit of rye in it.

Alcahol is almost non detectable...... making it an easy drinker.

Hops..... Meh........ nothing special..... its a bit hoppy but nothing special, it has just enough bitterness to give a tingle but nothing special........ its quite non offensive actually

All in all..... its a "nice" beer....... its a fair hit at an American IPA but its well short of IIPA ( Stone Ruination etc )

I dont rate it as good as Torpedo....... its similar but not as good.

cheers


----------



## Tony

And now to the Americans.

Anderson Valley IPA.






Woooowww, now this is interesting. First impression is buiskety toasty malt! Lots of hops but they are more earthy and piney..... almost squished ant....ish but nice.

This is not made with the traditional citrus hops we are used to........... its a very different experience..... more like an english IPA actually, but with pine and toast.

i keep smelling it........ its got me really thinking........ it has a familiar smell but i cant put my finger on it.

Mmmmm some malt..... confusing, sweet but a touch roast...... brown malt kind of toast, but not (hard to explain), piney earthy hops.....

AHHHHHHHH ITS FREAKIN ME OUT MAN!

Its crystal clear and its missing the hop "tang" that obviously stayed in the filter..... i think i would like to try this un filtered.

not my favorite IPA ever but a very nice beer...... and i would buy again!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

No pics - too lazy (and had a couple).

Gage Roads Atomic Pale Ale.

My taste buds are ruined by my own brewing.

I bought Boston Pale Ale and then Gage Roads this week (ran out of brew).

Look - I know they aren't the epitome of the best APA ever. But between SN PA, and these two - my reaction for each is "meh".

I freely admit that I don't brew every style of beer, nor are my attempts at what I do brew the best of their category.

But I do brew a mean APA - and I can't drink anything else without thinking "meh" anymore.

Even SWMBO tasted it and went "boring" - and she complained at one stage that my APA is "too hoppy".

I'm a bit miffed - it appears that the only person able to make an APA I really enjoy, is me.

Having said that, I'd not consumed a pilsner for 6 months or more and Henninger actually tasted adequate.

Goomba


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> No pics - too lazy (and had a couple).
> 
> Gage Roads Atomic Pale Ale.
> 
> My taste buds are ruined by my own brewing.
> 
> I bought Boston Pale Ale and then Gage Roads this week (ran out of brew).
> 
> Look - I know they aren't the epitome of the best APA ever. But between SN PA, and these two - my reaction for each is "meh".
> 
> I freely admit that I don't brew every style of beer, nor are my attempts at what I do brew the best of their category.
> 
> But I do brew a mean APA - and I can't drink anything else without thinking "meh" anymore.
> 
> Even SWMBO tasted it and went "boring" - and she complained at one stage that my APA is "too hoppy".
> 
> I'm a bit miffed - it appears that the only person able to make an APA I really enjoy, is me.
> 
> Having said that, I'd not consumed a pilsner for 6 months or more and Henninger actually tasted adequate.
> 
> Goomba


Lupulin Shift maybe?

see picture below ripped off a random website


----------



## DUANNE

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I'm a bit miffed - it appears that the only person able to make an APA I really enjoy, is me.




dont be upset,you should be giving yourself a big pat on the back. and pouring a couple of your apas to celebrate a job well done. after all homebrewing is about making beer that you like regardless of what any one else thinks and it sounds like you have excelled at this.


----------



## Pennywise

A few beers I've not tried before, but all were very nice





















My pick was the Moon Dog, at 9.1% it was scary how easily drinkable it is

Edit: sorry, shitty pics


----------



## drtomc

Was given the Red Duck "Canute the Gruit" amongst others for my birthday (see here).

One sniff was enough to make me cautious. One sip was enough to make me sure. I tipped it. YMMV, but not my taste at all! :icon_vomit: 

T.


----------



## Jace89

Pennywise said:


> A few beers I've not tried before, but all were very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pick was the Moon Dog, at 9.1% it was scary how easily drinkable it is
> 
> Edit: sorry, shitty pics



You have to tell me where you got that Kinggoblin from man!


----------



## Tony

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> But between SN PA, and these two - my reaction for each is "meh".
> 
> I freely admit that I don't brew every style of beer, nor are my attempts at what I do brew the best of their category.
> 
> But I do brew a mean APA - and I can't drink anything else without thinking "meh" anymore.
> 
> Even SWMBO tasted it and went "boring" - and she complained at one stage that my APA is "too hoppy".



After trying a few good comercial APA's from the states recently, and AIPA's and AIIPA's....... im of the impression that most homebrewers have over hopped themselves into thinking an AIPA is actually and APA.

I have entered APA's in competition that i know were similar to the APA's i am drinking, and i think the judges were looking for AIPA's as i always get..... not hoppy enough comments...... hence why i gave up trying to brew them.

Trying SNPA recently, and drinking a carton of Torpedo, and then a couple others just now...... i really think APA should be a hop driven, but reasonably ballanced beer.... and the AIPA the big hoppy bitter one. AIIPA..... well thats the hop soup we aussies call AIPA.

I personally believe some have American beers all wrong in the home brewery.


----------



## Pennywise

Jace said:


> You have to tell me where you got that Kinggoblin from man!



Picked it up from McCoppins beer and wine on Victoria street, abbotsford. Was a lucky pick up I only went there after I heard they still have some LC Dippers. They have quite a good range for a drive through. I prefer the hobgoblin but the king was still very nice.


----------



## Vanoontour

Drinking a Sierra Nevada Torpedo, very good on the nose with a bitter finish. Any one know what IBU it is?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

vanoontour said:


> Drinking a Sierra Nevada Torpedo, very good on the nose with a bitter finish. Any one know what IBU it is?


65


----------



## bum

Tony said:


> I personally believe some have American beers all wrong in the home brewery.


Yep but not at all in the manner you're suggesting. The beers we get here are faded to the shithouse. Anyone who has had them here and had them there will tell you the same. But you're quite right, the things I see comp judges say about APAs here really does make the mind boggle and things are arse backwards but I'm not sure your current re-evaluation of where the arse is is correct either.

But in the end, who gives a shit? Let people make the beers they want. If people want to win comps then they have to tailor their beers to what judges expect regardless of whether the judges are right or wrong - irrespective of style.


----------



## Bribie G

Shit I love this stuff, always get 3 500s for $10 when I'm in at Dans (Dans is a 70K round trip from here)

If I were marooned on a desert island with a cold room full of one beer, this would be it. 

edit: Pron:"_ jur vee yeets_"


----------



## DKS

I dont mind a wheaty now and then.Picked up some local brew to try. 
Had a few stubbies of Sunshine Honey Wheat from Brisbane Brewing Co this arvo. The labeled 5% Alc surprised me. You wouldnt tell tasting it.
Nice easy drinker as expected on a warm day. Prefered it really well chilled though. Nice summer beer. Had three but two was enough for me. 
Thumbs up from me. It is what its supposed to be and tastes good. 
Daz


----------



## Muggus

Bribie G said:


> View attachment 49975
> 
> 
> Shit I love this stuff, always get 3 500s for $10 when I'm in at Dans (Dans is a 70K round trip from here)
> 
> If I were marooned on a desert island with a cold room full of one beer, this would be it.
> 
> edit: Pron:"_ jur vee yeets_"


The number of times you've posted pics of this beer, swear you must have shares in the company or something Bribie? :lol:


----------



## Bribie G

It must be my inner slav


----------



## Will88

After a day focused around a corporate law exam, this is exactly what I need:


----------



## sim

what a beer that is. i want one now just looking at the label :icon_drool2:


----------



## Pennywise

Love your desktop Will88 :beerbang:


----------



## Muggus

Will88 said:


> After a day focused around a corporate law exam, this is exactly what I need:


Bit :icon_offtopic: But do you find that beers using that La Trappe glass tend to give poor head? (not pun intended, i think )


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Muggus said:


> Bit :icon_offtopic: But do you find that beers using that La Trappe glass tend to give poor head? (not pun intended, i think )




I found this as well. Poured La Trappe Blonde and Dubbel into the same glass and pour head formation and retention. I just assumed it was the beer. :huh:


----------



## manticle

No picture but I had an abbaye de mardesous last night as my local, who get new beers in from time to time, were selling it when I went looking for orval.

Initial bready sweetness I get with a lot of strong belgian pale ales but loads and loads of ethanol. It's a 10% beer but I followed it up with a westmalle tripel, which at 9.5% barely betrays any alcohol in the flavour at all. I was a little disappointed.

Anybody had any good experiences with this drop? Should I give it another chance?


----------



## Pennywise

Muggus said:


> Bit :icon_offtopic: But do you find that beers using that La Trappe glass tend to give poor head? (not pun intended, i think )



Yes, now that you mention it


----------



## Flash_DG

Muggus said:


> Bit :icon_offtopic: But do you find that beers using that La Trappe glass tend to give poor head? (not pun intended, i think )



Yes I find that the glass gives poor head

Both of these are just poured, the rad head lasted longer then any other beer I have ever put in it.




but I do really like this glass


----------



## Will88

Muggus said:


> Bit :icon_offtopic: But do you find that beers using that La Trappe glass tend to give poor head? (not pun intended, i think )



Definitely. I was surprised at how little head I got from that tripel. Even my over carbed pale ale afterwards didn't retain much head.


----------



## joshuahardie

Just looked through my photos.
Of the 10 beers in the La Trappe glass, 7 of them are dead flat.

Hmmmmm


----------



## humulus

Bribie G said:


> View attachment 49975
> 
> 
> Shit I love this stuff, always get 3 500s for $10 when I'm in at Dans (Dans is a 70K round trip from here)
> 
> If I were marooned on a desert island with a cold room full of one beer, this would be it.
> 
> edit: Pron:"_ jur vee yeets_"


Bribie how good/gimmicky is the picture of the glass on the back that changes colour when the beer hits the right temp...........your right its a top drop,havent had a bad Polish beer yet!!!
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## geoff_tewierik

drtomc said:


> Was given the Red Duck "Canute the Gruit" amongst others for my birthday (see here).
> 
> One sniff was enough to make me cautious. One sip was enough to make me sure. I tipped it. YMMV, but not my taste at all! :icon_vomit:
> 
> T.



Yep, someone got over excited when adding the sour element to that beer. They could knock it back by at least half if not three quarters and it would still be a bit much.


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Checked my pics, I must have a good La Trappe glass, of the four La Trappe beers, Blonde, Dubbel, Tripel and Quad, they've all got head. Didn't take a photo of their Wit in that glass.


----------



## Flash_DG

geoff_tewierik said:


> Checked my pics, I must have a good La Trappe glass, of the four La Trappe beers, Blonde, Dubbel, Tripel and Quad, they've all got head. Didn't take a photo of their Wit in that glass.



:icon_offtopic: I'm going to have to go and get some La trappe beers and make doubley, no tripley, no no Quadrupely sure...


----------



## winkle

It take a fair bit of effort to get a Tripel Karmeliet without a head (usually its the opposite) <_<


----------



## bum

Anyone know anything abou a Victorian brewery called Moon Dog? Never heard of them myself but drinking their pumpkin porter right now and it is the most impressive beer i've had in some time. Will be trying to find some more of thier beers, methinks.


----------



## Pennywise

I had their Double IPA the other day (See post 3012), very nice beer, the alcohol was very smooth and held up the hop bitterness very well, is more malt driven than all the other DIPA's I've had. Keen to try their other wares that's for sure


----------



## Tony

joshuahardie said:


> Just looked through my photos.
> Of the 10 beers in the La Trappe glass, 7 of them are dead flat.
> 
> Hmmmmm



I have a very old Westy challace that looks hand blown....... the glass is so smooth i never get any head on the beer from the glass. The beer isnt flat...... its just that the gas usually needs an imperfection on the glass as a point for the gas to gome out of solution......... hence why the headmaster glasses have the shot blasted base in the glass....... promotes more bubbles.

I have not tried it but i have heard if you rough the surface up on the base of the glass with some glass or emerald paper..... it helps with getting good head


----------



## bum

Ah, now that I go back and read that post , PW, I do recall reading it so I have heard of them I guess. Will definitely be looking for that one too.


----------



## jbowers

Moondog are great blokes too. I had an uncarbed bottle and they personally dropped me off a new bottle.


----------



## SAbier

been trying to add a foto to this topic for a while now, but the max size for posting pics is 2 mb and all mine are about 4.6 mb, anyone know how to reduce the size for posting?
cheers


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

SAbier said:


> been trying to add a foto to this topic for a while now, but the max size for posting pics is 2 mb and all mine are about 4.6 mb, anyone know how to reduce the size for posting?
> cheers


Are you running windows? If you are try image resizer. here . After you install this you can right click the photo and select resize.


----------



## Jace89

Had a small sample of that double IPA tonight as well. Was kinda warm alcohol wise but thought it was a very nice beer, wouldn't mind getting myself a bottle.
[edit] was referring to the Moondog double IPA


----------



## Samuel Adams

Mikkeller Simcoe IPA 




Scneider Weisse Tap 2 Krystall



Scneider Weisse Tap 7 Heffe



Murray's Icon 2IPA



All damn nice beers


----------



## Pennywise

A few I had during the week, none really stood out except the Red Ale, which I forgot to take a pic of. The Stout is ok





















Grabbed some really good looking beers today on the way home from the Fox Hotel. Can't wait to hook in, will take some piccies shortly


----------



## Pennywise

Quite a hefty session last night,

Both of these were kinda meh










I loved this Cal Common, I always loved the ones I've made but having a real one showed me I'm well in the ball park with my own beers. My fave style ATM. Nice earthy/slightly minty/woody taste from the hops, and backed up well by the malt. Perfectly balanced





The IIPA was pretty run of the mill, very nice none the less





Unfortunately this was about as off as off gets, flat, tasted like cardboard and I'm sure there was some barnyard thing going on. I had one sip and tipped it. Upon inspection of the bottle there was a chip taken out of the lip, which was still implanted in the bottle cap. So I'll give this one another go if I come across it, not really the beers fault





This was ok. Brewed in Canada. Had some belgian traits but not quite there. A good beer in it's own right


----------



## Wolfman

I joined the growler club down at Thunder Road Brewing Company. For $25 you get the growler the cossie and of course the beer. Refills are cheap with three great beers from a new microbrewery. No affiliation, just GREAT beer.

This is the Montgomerie's Pale Ale. It's a big banger at 5.9%. Taste's delicous, smooth and very easy drinking.


----------



## Will88

Found this at Grand Central Cellars in Brisbane:






A nice nutty flavour, not as rich as I was expecting but tasty nonetheless. I'm not really a fan of the brown ale style but I could certainly sit back and enjoy a couple of these before the need for something super hoppy takes over.


----------



## mje1980

Theakstons old peculier. Im on night shift, so it'll help me sleep haha. 

Yummo, im guessing dark crystal and some roast barley?. Anyway, its very nice, and im glad i got 3 of them. Just the one today though!


----------



## Will88

The first post-exam celebration beer:


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Perfect way to celebrate.


----------



## Will88

And the second celebration, since it's the end of my degrees:


----------



## WarmBeer

Will88 said:


> And the second celebration, since it's the end of my degrees:


Should have had the Trois Pistoles first. 

I used to consider it "my favourite beer". Then I tried Rochfort 10...

Edit: clarification


----------



## Will88

They are both amazing... I still lean a little more towards the Trois Pistoles though.


----------



## Fourstar

*North Coast - Acme IPA*

No description needed but for those playing at home. Awesome hop aroma, balanced bitterness and sweet malt in the finish. I could drink this for hours.


----------



## matho

after a long week i drop by the bottlo and picked up a 6 pack




its going down really nice, ill have to brew a hefe soon

cheers matho


----------



## RobH

Kegs are empty .. needed something to fill in ... heard that these where ok...


So how do I rate this beer ... hmmm "it's ok"


----------



## beers

Firestone Walker Double Jack.
It's in better condition than most bottled local & imported IPA's I've had in a long time. 
Big hops, solid malt without the over the top crystal sweetness.. yum


----------



## bum

Anchor Brekle's Brown - okay
Buffalo Bill's Brewery Pumpkin Ale - blech
Sierra Nevada Celebration - first properly fresh one I've had, nice enough but insanely overrated
Hitachino Nest White Ale - meh


----------



## bconnery

Fourstar said:


> *North Coast - Acme IPA*
> 
> No description needed but for those playing at home. Awesome hop aroma, balanced bitterness and sweet malt in the finish. I could drink this for hours.


I had this earlier on the night we met up on my recent Melbourne visit and I'd also rate it very highly. Got a great flavour and aroma but very nicely balanced.


----------



## Wimmig

shan0066 said:


> I joined the growler club down at Thunder Road Brewing Company. For $25 you get the growler the cossie and of course the beer. Refills are cheap with three great beers from a new microbrewery. No affiliation, just GREAT beer.
> 
> This is the Montgomerie's Pale Ale. It's a big banger at 5.9%. Taste's delicous, smooth and very easy drinking.



Well done to that group. Very well done.


----------



## chunckious

Never heard of this before.....tasty


----------



## black_labb

I just got back from 4.5 months of touring around europe on a pushbike and tried many good beers (and a fair few not so good ones). I'll post some of the good ones.






my first beer on the Continent, a Schwartzbier. Quite nice






My first border crossing into belgium deserved a good beer
















those 3 ( and too many more) were at a campsite pub on my first night in belgium. How often do you get the correct glassware and 15+ beers to choose from at a camping ground!!! I was happy to be in belgium.






The day after visiting the Achouffe brewery I decided to have a beer in the tent before going to sleep in my newly aquired glass from the brewery.






Back in Germany. I was somewhat dissapointed with the range of beers available in Germany, but a good Weizen is always good






Was a bit dissapointed at first when comparing it to the beers I've brewed with rye, but the more I sipped at it the more I liked it. It was like a super weizen really.






Very nice Danish ale based on a traditional recipe


I'll get some more up soon


----------



## bum

Russian River Pliny the Elder. On tap. At the brewery. Again. Life is hard.
Dogfish Head Chicory Stout - Smells amazing, flavour doesn't quite deliver but still nice.


----------



## black_labb

round 2 






A Achouffe Mcchouffe I had stashed in one of my bags from the netherlands until norway where I cooled it in an icy river and enjoyed. This was one of the 2 beers I drank in Norway where beer is frightfully expensive and apparently pretty terrible.






Hobgoblin by a lake in Sweden






Drank this on a ferry to Estonia... woke up a bit "dehydrated" but the beers were all great.






Very nice IPA, will have a look for a recipe






Delirium Tremins at an excellent pub in the old town of Tallinn (80+ bottled beers with a shop next door with ~200 beers to choose from)






Casteel Brun, beautiful






Tried this expecting it to be pretty bad, but it was actually very nice

Will post more at some point


----------



## bum

Lagunitas Dogtown Pale Ale - very, very nice.


----------



## jbowers

bum said:


> Lagunitas Dogtown Pale Ale - very, very nice.



Very underrated brewery overall, IMO. Haven't had a bad beer from them.


----------



## Lecterfan

Just bought 8 of these 'kirkland signature' beers from a pre-mix king type place. Imported from America, I think they are some kind of faux-craftbrew made on the cheap and pumped out of an aldis type store (costco? on the interwebs...).

Anyway, at $20 for 8 stubbies I am not unhappy with them so far. They do have some flavour (although they get a bit of a caning on the net - I only looked AFTER buying them haha), but the APA is a totally malty, drinkable beer (not even close to being a mildly hoppy APA) - wonder what the amber ale will be like???. I got several of their IPAs also.

If I'm conscious later tonight I'll make comment. Would be interested to know if others have had a stab at them though (a search of this site through google revealed nothing).

Cheers.


----------



## Lecterfan

Well, the APA and the IPA taste the same, the amber ale tastes the same as the APA except a bit more watery and less crystal oddly enough....


----------



## Will88

Very interesting beer. Reminds me of christmas cake. Dominant cinnamon flavour, maybe a little roasted malt and a bit of ginger.


----------



## bum

jbowers said:


> Very underrated brewery overall, IMO. Haven't had a bad beer from them.


I've had a couple I found equally confused and confusing (their WTF springs to mind, can't recall the other) but even then it is because they are trying to be different which gets my respect, for sure. Really interesting brewery. They aren't far from where I am staying next week and there's a small chance I might be able to get out there. Probably hitting up Firestone Walker this week though.


----------



## mje1980

Boddingtons. No need for a pic!!. I have a couple of very nice brews on ( IMHO! ), but i really like the odd can of boddo's or two. Probably follow it up with a pint of my mild.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

@blacklabb, if you need a roggenweizen recipe, I've done one recently.

Yum, though I couldn't drink it quick enough - it needs to be young.

Goomba


----------



## adryargument

Got one of these babies in the car waiting for when i get home :beerbang:


----------



## Spork

Adryargument - let it sit for a while first. Maybe until the weekend or longer? Mine was turbid and full of floaties despite 36 hours in the fridge after transporting and careful pouring. Hop debris? I really wish I'd let it settle longer, given it was almost $18 for a stubbie...

Either way, it has an awesome aroma, even though I found the taste a bit OTT bitter.
Difficult to know when to drink a monster like that. If you have it at the start of the evening you won't taste anything afterwards. If you leave it until last your palette may already be jaded... Maybe it's one to have mid-week, all on it's own.

Enjoy.


----------



## adryargument

Spork said:


> Adryargument - let it sit for a while first. Maybe until the weekend or longer? Mine was turbid and full of floaties despite 36 hours in the fridge after transporting and careful pouring. Hop debris? I really wish I'd let it settle longer, given it was almost $18 for a stubbie...
> 
> Either way, it has an awesome aroma, even though I found the taste a bit OTT bitter.
> Difficult to know when to drink a monster like that. If you have it at the start of the evening you won't taste anything afterwards. If you leave it until last your palette may already be jaded... Maybe it's one to have mid-week, all on it's own.
> 
> Enjoy.



Cheers for the advise, its shaken to hell unfortunately - will let it sit until next week, just need to put a padlock on the fridge.


----------



## Bribie G

Bulimba Gold Top and Brisbane Bitter.


----------



## winkle

Bribie G said:


> View attachment 50395
> 
> 
> Bulimba Gold Top and Brisbane Bitter.



You're a sick man Bribie :icon_vomit: 
Are you putting that into the swap?


----------



## black_labb

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> @blacklabb, if you need a roggenweizen recipe, I've done one recently.
> 
> Yum, though I couldn't drink it quick enough - it needs to be young.
> 
> Goomba



Do you have a rough outline? I won't ask for a full recipe of the beer as I don't have enough self control to not butcher every recipe I see and make it my own. I am pretty interested though, especially as summer is coming


----------



## bconnery

Paulaner Oktoberfest from a pack from BWS (or maybe liquorland?). 4 Oktoberfests and this glass...
Not sure what it cost or which one it was at, my wife grabbed it for me on the way home..

Far too easy to drink for a 6% beer...

View attachment 50409


----------



## bum

Deschutes Jubelale is amazing.
Firestone Walker Double Jack IPA is really nice.
Found a 750ml Rodenbach Grand Cru for under $10.

Pretty good beer week so far and it is only thursday.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

black_labb said:


> Do you have a rough outline? I won't ask for a full recipe of the beer as I don't have enough self control to not butcher every recipe I see and make it my own. I am pretty interested though, especially as summer is coming



80% Weyermann Wheat (I'm thinking of doing 40% Wey Wheat, 40% red wheat from briess)
20% Rye

Bittered with Stella to about 15 IBU and dry hopped with about 10g Willamette.

I used WB-06 dry yeast which has a mellow clove flavour, but no banana. I've read that it is waaaay better with wet yeast - one of those beers you need a proper yeast for.

Goomba


----------



## adryargument

Spork said:


> Adryargument - let it sit for a while first. Maybe until the weekend or longer? Mine was turbid and full of floaties despite 36 hours in the fridge after transporting and careful pouring. Hop debris? I really wish I'd let it settle longer, given it was almost $18 for a stubbie...
> 
> Either way, it has an awesome aroma, even though I found the taste a bit OTT bitter.
> Difficult to know when to drink a monster like that. If you have it at the start of the evening you won't taste anything afterwards. If you leave it until last your palette may already be jaded... Maybe it's one to have mid-week, all on it's own.
> 
> Enjoy.



I couldn't resist the urge 

Ended up pouring it very gently through a hop bag.
Was very balanced and quite moreish for a 9.7% beer.
Been throwing extra pellets into all my pale ale beers all afternoon since.

1000 IBU? Hmmm - i would say 100 at tops, however i definitely wanted a bigger hit!


----------



## Dave70

This.
Thank **** I didn't buy a six pack. Horrible.
I'm so ******* over Squires. 








On a brighter note.
I'm quite enjoying my second bottle of LC single batch.
Even my non beer drinking wifey commented 'smells kind of like flowers or fruit' - followed by 'please don't shove that glass in my face'. 






Plus I had 4 Pines stout.
Said something on the label about it being 'certified space beer'. 
Good.
I'd like to see it jettisoned into a black hole cos its ******* shit to.

Thus concludith my review. I feel harsh, like a semi pissed David Stratton.

Good evening.


----------



## Dave70

bum said:


> Deschutes Jubelale is amazing.
> Firestone Walker Double Jack IPA is really nice.
> Found a 750ml Rodenbach Grand Cru for under $10.
> 
> Pretty good beer week so far and it is only thursday.



Where are you? In the US?


----------



## yum beer

bconnery said:


> Paulaner Oktoberfest from a pack from BWS (or maybe liquorland?). 4 Oktoberfests and this glass...
> Not sure what it cost or which one it was at, my wife grabbed it for me on the way home..
> 
> Far too easy to drink for a 6% beer...
> 
> View attachment 50409



Well Im not f*%king happy, I bought the same pack and got a shitty 'bitburger' glass, wasnt even bitburger in the pack,
have to agree though the Paulaner was very drinkable for 6% and probably the choice of the pack.


----------



## MHB

Well fu*k me the bottle is pink, close your eyes and you would think youre sitting down to one of those instant hart attach American breakfasts pancakes maple syrup and bacon.


Anyone who knows me will be aware that Im not a fan of extraneous shit in beer, be it cherries, wattle seeds, juniper berries or what have you (there are a few exceptions, mostly from breweries that have been practicing for a couple of hundred years). This one totally blew me away, it is one of the best beers I have had (life top 10), perfectly balanced, they have managed to get a huge smoky aroma, without the overwhelming smoky flavour that usually comes with the smoked beer. Maple syrup almost has to be a post filtration addition, its there on the nose, fills the whole mouth without being too sweet, 30 IBU which balances the beer perfectly, the label claims 13 ingredients 3 smoked malts and Im not even going to think about a clone Im not a good enough brewer to juggle that many ingredients and stand in awe of anyone who is.

Sorry I didnt have a camera with me, just dropped into the Albion for a couple of quick ones, Paul Mercurio and the brewers from Mountain Goat were hosting tonights offerings, Newcastle Craft Beer Week has been great and I need a new liver
Talking to the importer tonight it looks like 20 cases reaches Australia, 240 bottles; the only question is how many I can get my hands on!
MHB

Review Worth Reading
Ingredients list


13 Ingredients: 
Briess Cherrywood Smoked Malt, Weyermann Beechwood Smoked Malt, House-smoked Hickory Malt, Great Western 2 Row, Munich, C15, C75 Malts; Applewood-Smoked Bacon, Pure Maple Flavoring, Rogue Micro Hopyard Revolution & Independent Hops, Free Range Coastal Water & Pacman Yeast Specs: 14 PLATO 30 IBU 76 AA 30º Lovibond World Class Package: 750ml painted bottle.


----------



## Brad Churchill

Dave70 said:


> This.
> Thank **** I didn't buy a six pack. Horrible.
> I'm so ******* over Squires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a brighter note.
> I'm quite enjoying my second bottle of LC single batch.
> Even my non beer drinking wifey commented 'smells kind of like flowers or fruit' - followed by 'please don't shove that glass in my face'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I had 4 Pines stout.
> Said something on the label about it being 'certified space beer'.
> Good.
> I'd like to see it jettisoned into a black hole cos its ******* shit to.
> 
> Thus concludith my review. I feel harsh, like a semi pissed David Stratton.
> 
> Good evening.





I remember reading somewhere that 4 pines made a version of that stout that could be drunk in space.
Basically it had low next to no carbonation. The reason for this being that when you are in zero gravity you can't consume CO2 without doing a 'wet' burp. They were trying to make the chances of burping as low as possible. So maybe if you were an astronaught on a long mission hanging for a beer it would taste pretty good when the alternative is no beer.... 

Cheers


----------



## DJR

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> No pics - too lazy (and had a couple).
> 
> Gage Roads Atomic Pale Ale.
> 
> ... "meh"



Agreed - it's pretty pedestrian. It's got more malt than say LCPA, but once you make beer to your own tastes and have bulk amarillo/cascade/simcoe/d saaz etc, then these beers that tasted like bitter rusty nails aren't really that mind-blowing anymore.


----------



## DJR

MHB said:


> Well fu*k me the bottle is pink, close your eyes and you would think youre sitting down to one of those instant hart attach American breakfasts pancakes maple syrup and bacon.
> View attachment 50421



Sounds interesting - it is probably one of those ones that you either love or hate



some random on that review page said:


> This was the worst beer I have ever had. Using smoked malt as a base malt is ridiculous. Never had something so bad in my life. Your reviewed either doesn't have a palate for beer or has lost his mind.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

DJR said:


> Agreed - it's pretty pedestrian. It's got more malt than say LCPA, but once you make beer to your own tastes and have bulk amarillo/cascade/simcoe/d saaz etc, then these beers that tasted like bitter rusty nails aren't really that mind-blowing anymore.



The issue I have is that I ran both kegs (i've now bought more kegs to ensure that it doesn't happen again) dry.

So obviously I have to go back to buying beer after a few months.

Any APA - whether it's Gage Roads Atomic or sleeping giant, Boston, Kosciusko, anything - it's really bland. Even the IPA are bitter, but not as flavoursome. I kill them any day of the week.

I ended up deciding that I'd be better off drinking pilseners, lagers and the like - at the very least I can't make one as well as the commercials, and they are refreshing.

But I've really ruined my palate for any bought APA - because my house APA is exponentially more flavoursome and a keg costs me the same as a 6er.

It's not fair to the brewery - after all, I imported 225g of citra, can buy galaxy cheap, got 1/2kg of Cascade and, by not paying excise, can afford to whack in a turdload at 10 minutes. I'm an accountant, but none tell me to produce an APA within budget, so I can play with it.

Goomba


----------



## Muggus

MHB said:


> Well fu*k me the bottle is pink, close your eyes and you would think youre sitting down to one of those instant hart attach American breakfasts pancakes maple syrup and bacon.
> View attachment 50421
> 
> Anyone who knows me will be aware that Im not a fan of extraneous shit in beer, be it cherries, wattle seeds, juniper berries or what have you (there are a few exceptions, mostly from breweries that have been practicing for a couple of hundred years). This one totally blew me away, it is one of the best beers I have had (life top 10), perfectly balanced, they have managed to get a huge smoky aroma, without the overwhelming smoky flavour that usually comes with the smoked beer. Maple syrup almost has to be a post filtration addition, its there on the nose, fills the whole mouth without being too sweet, 30 IBU which balances the beer perfectly, the label claims 13 ingredients 3 smoked malts and Im not even going to think about a clone Im not a good enough brewer to juggle that many ingredients and stand in awe of anyone who is.
> 
> Sorry I didnt have a camera with me, just dropped into the Albion for a couple of quick ones, Paul Mercurio and the brewers from Mountain Goat were hosting tonights offerings, Newcastle Craft Beer Week has been great and I need a new liver
> Talking to the importer tonight it looks like 20 cases reaches Australia, 240 bottles; the only question is how many I can get my hands on!
> MHB
> 
> Review Worth Reading
> Ingredients list
> View attachment 50422
> 
> 13 Ingredients:
> Briess Cherrywood Smoked Malt, Weyermann Beechwood Smoked Malt, House-smoked Hickory Malt, Great Western 2 Row, Munich, C15, C75 Malts; Applewood-Smoked Bacon, Pure Maple Flavoring, Rogue Micro Hopyard Revolution & Independent Hops, Free Range Coastal Water & Pacman Yeast Specs: 14 PLATO 30 IBU 76 AA 30º Lovibond World Class Package: 750ml painted bottle.


Goddamn you Mark. I've be resisting the urge for a Warners run, and this may have just tipped that over the threshold!


----------



## Fish13

Dave70 said:


> This.
> Thank **** I didn't buy a six pack. Horrible.
> I'm so ******* over Squires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening.



i agree dave i remember the amble ale being quite nice and then i bought a carton and was quite annoyed at myself. there are almost megaswill now 





i have a bottle of this waiting for me to try and a Scottish stout also to devour










had this while fishing the coffee flavour was very nice and not overpowering and there was some hint of chocolate but nothing like the bushshack chocolate ale.


----------



## Logman

Dave70 said:


> Thank **** I didn't buy a six pack. Horrible.
> I'm so ******* over Squires.


Couldn't agree more. I dropped into the bottlo yesterday and grabbed a few different beers. I remember thinking I never liked JSGA but so many people say they like it - so I bought one to see if I'd missed something. Nope :icon_vomit: . On the other hand, I've never had a S&W PA (don't know why), really enjoyed that, far out you could destroy a few of those in summer.

Where did you buy that Belhaven Scottish Stout fish ?


----------



## Fish13

i got it at celebrations down the road from me. It has expanded its range a little but i think even dan murphy's should have it.

Tempted to make the choc stout brownies with it...... after i have a glass from it.


----------



## Malted

Dave70 said:


> On a brighter note.
> I'm quite enjoying my second bottle of LC single batch.
> Even my non beer drinking wifey commented 'smells kind of like flowers or fruit' - followed by 'please don't shove that glass in my face'.



Been sitting on it a while? Isn't that from a single batch released in March? Isn't the big dipper their current?


----------



## Fish13

About to try this whule washing and sanitising bottles tonight






I also picked up another bottle of something.... no idea what it is though

Also in april next year i am getting some la chouffe glasses sent to me from a Belgium mate.

cant wait


----------



## Bribie G

First day I can get stuck into these - Man they've got to have pulled the original brewing logs for these, for sure, it's a time trip.

The Brisbane Bitter is a fairly meaty beer with a trace of sweetness, but the flavour and bittering hops are fierce compared to today's dumbed down Aussies. It's just like I remember it.
The Bulimba Gold Top is so hoppy I'm having difficulty just sipping it, it would give Brown Dog a fright :lol: it's a chugger (six o'clock swill stuff for sure). There's so many IBUs I reckon it's got to be up in the 30s somewhere as opposed to the modern 18 or whatever. Exactly like I remember drinking the old Carlton Draught from the Fortitude Valley Brewery which was just rebadged Bulimba till they built Yatala. 

These aren't blonde or lite or super crisp whatever that's supposed to mean. This is back to the future absolutely full strength stuff, swig some cans with the boys after firing some cane fields or painting the Story Bridge - love them - probably stash a case of each because they'll be gone pretty quick I expect once they have renewed the trademarks.


Edit: just to check whether I'm playing with myself too much, I just slipped up to the LL six doors away and got a modern Carlton Draught to compare.

Oh the fucken humanity <_<


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Bribie, you're like our personal time machine.


----------



## winkle

Bribie G said:


> View attachment 50447
> 
> 
> First day I can get stuck into these - Man they've got to have pulled the original brewing logs for these, for sure, it's a time trip.
> 
> The Brisbane Bitter is a fairly meaty beer with a trace of sweetness, but the flavour and bittering hops are fierce compared to today's dumbed down Aussies. It's just like I remember it.
> The Bulimba Gold Top is so hoppy I'm having difficulty just sipping it, it would give Brown Dog a fright :lol: it's a chugger (six o'clock swill stuff for sure). There's so many IBUs I reckon it's got to be up in the 30s somewhere as opposed to the modern 18 or whatever. Exactly like I remember drinking the old Carlton Draught from the Fortitude Valley Brewery which was just rebadged Bulimba till they built Yatala.
> 
> These aren't blonde or lite or super crisp whatever that's supposed to mean. This is back to the future absolutely full strength stuff, swig some cans with the boys after firing some cane fields or painting the Story Bridge - love them - probably stash a case of each because they'll be gone pretty quick I expect once they have renewed the trademarks.
> 
> 
> Edit: just to check whether I'm playing with myself too much, I just slipped up to the LL six doors away and got a modern Carlton Draught to compare.
> 
> Oh the fucken humanity <_<



OK you've convinced me to try the Gold Top, not touching the Brisbane River though - I still remember getting beaten up for taking a six pack to a party.


----------



## Bribie G

Liam_snorkel said:


> Bribie, you're like our personal time machine.


Don't mention the War :unsure:


----------



## Liam_snorkel

after watching that I feel like getting some gold tops. 
if only it had rained a bit more in the last few days..


----------



## sp0rk

Where did you get them from Bribie?


----------



## Bribie G

Dan's Holland Park West - I don't think they would be south of the Border. If CUB are doing a big trademark renewal maybe look to see if they are doing some Tooths or Reschs revivals down your way.


----------



## Fish13

Bribie G said:


> Don't mention the War :unsure:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBPKeGK1zv8...


I just tried the TT landlord. underwhelmed but as it got slightly warmer then 4 degrees the fruity flavours came through. Porb a nicer beer when warmer.


----------



## sp0rk

As much as i know i'll cop flack for this, i hope CUB push KB a little more if they're doing the whole retro thing (i know it tastes awful, it's a family thing)


----------



## Logman

fish13 said:


> i got it at celebrations down the road from me. It has expanded its range a little but i think even dan murphy's should have it.
> 
> Tempted to make the choc stout brownies with it...... after i have a glass from it.


Great, there is a celebrations not too far from my house. I posted in that 'beer you would like to clone' thread that mine would be Belhaven St Andrews Ale - maybe celebrations has that, but either way I'll try that Stout :icon_drool2: . I scouted around the forum and found a recipe for the St Andrews Ale and got the ingredients from CB last week, can't wait to try it out!

edit - lol, I can see you having one mouthful and deciding to make those brownies next time.


----------



## Fish13

Logman said:


> Great, there is a celebrations not too far from my house. I posted in that 'beer you would like to clone' thread that mine would be Belhaven St Andrews Ale - maybe celebrations has that, but either way I'll try that Stout :icon_drool2: . I scouted around the forum and found a recipe for the St Andrews Ale and got the ingredients from CB last week, can't wait to try it out!
> 
> edit - lol, I can see you having one mouthful and deciding to make those brownies next time.



i hope so!! the cellerbration seems to be expanding a little to combat dan murphy's.......

I got the speckled hen to try so i know what to expect when i make it.


----------



## [email protected]

fish13 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBPKeGK1zv8...
> 
> 
> I just tried the TT landlord. underwhelmed but as it got slightly warmer then 4 degrees the fruity flavours came through. Porb a nicer beer when warmer.



It should be comsumed between 8 and 12 degrees.

It is a cracking beer off cask and fresh / well handles bottled versions. :icon_cheers:


----------



## WarmBeer

Growler of Mornington Peninsula Imperial IPA.

Awesome beer, although by the end of 2 lt of 8.3% ber-hopped beer, I was a little bit "tired and emotional"


----------



## bum

Dave70 said:


> Where are you? In the US?


Yep.

Currently being confused by Stone 15 Escondidian Imperial Black IPA. I won't ever understand why this brewery is held in such high esteem. Except their Old Guardian, all of their beers are rough as guts. This one is no different. It is also hugely muddled - it is all coffee, chocolate, grass and nigh-petrol (plus the aforementioned roughness in the bittering). This beer is borderline disgusting. Still, 10.8% - w00t!

May still try it if it ever hits the shelves at home. This beer would be vastly improved by considerable fading.


----------



## Adam Howard

Rather yummy. Keen to do my own harvest ale with the mountains of hops I'll have in March.


----------



## Fish13

i had the old speckled hen and the scottish stout. Oh my was the stout the bomb!!! Exactly how a good stout should be. the flavour was intense and there every sip. you were right logman i will need 2 beers to make the brownies. One for me while i make the brownies!! At 7% it has quite a kick to it too.

THe old speckled hen was less then impressed. I thought it would of been full of flavour and aroma. still it was just a mess of red colour and foam.

Yeap the landlord i think i will need to let it warm up first before consuming.


----------



## bum

Speaking of Old Speckled Hen, had it on tap for the first time today. Gotta say I really prefer it in the bottle (if you can imagine such a thing).


----------



## Logman

fish13 said:


> i had the old speckled hen and the scottish stout. Oh my was the stout the bomb!!! Exactly how a good stout should be. the flavour was intense and there every sip. you were right logman i will need 2 beers to make the brownies. One for me while i make the brownies!! At 7% it has quite a kick to it too.


Excellent, I'll see if there is any at the local Cellarbrations, have to go by that way in the next few days. If you see the Belhaven St.Andrews Ale give that one a go too.


----------



## Bribie G

bum said:


> Speaking of Old Speckled Hen, had it on tap for the first time today. Gotta say I really prefer it in the bottle (if you can imagine such a thing).


The OSH on tap in Australia is a filtered, pressurised keg version of the "real" UK cask version, which it has to be in order to withstand ye longge voyage to ye Antipodean Colonies. AFAIK it's also a few degrees weaker than the bottled variety. I have a pint now and again when it's on tap at the Elephant and Wheelbarrow, but accept it for what it is.


----------



## jbowers

Bribie G said:


> The OSH on tap in Australia is a filtered, pressurised keg version of the "real" UK cask version, which it has to be in order to withstand ye longge voyage to ye Antipodean Colonies. AFAIK it's also a few degrees weaker than the bottled variety. I have a pint now and again when it's on tap at the Elephant and Wheelbarrow, but accept it for what it is.



I think Bum is in America atm.


----------



## bum

^Correct but I imagine all export kegs would probably be the same. It was also nitrogenated which is something I am not all that used to so I'm sure there is some change associated with that too,

Had a Mikkeller Santa's Little Helper on tap last night. Straight into my top 5 beers it went. Absolutely gorgeous. Really special beer.


----------



## glennheinzel

A few recent beers..

Scapa Special is a 4.2% Best Bitter. Apparently it won 2008 champion beer of Scotland and I can see why. It's easy drinking with all the right hints of hops and flavour. I'd definitely buy more of this one.




Double Old Thumper was a present to my father-in-law, although I get to sip and take the trophy photo. This is a big thick and heavy beer which is probably best served up in smaller quantities. Nice(ish), but not my style.



Brodies Black IPA from East London. Plenty of aggressive hop character. My father in law complained that it tasted like most dark beers - ha! (Of course I might've made that comment in the past too)



The Bear Republic beers were both really good, although too much time has passed for me to comment.


----------



## Bribie G

jbowers said:


> I think Bum is in America atm.


Ridin' those freight trains and panhandling for dimes on Skid Row?  
Maybe they do ship the genuine cask to the USA.


----------



## black_labb

A Ukranian wit and a Ukranian Wit Night (Black wit). The wit was very well done but the black wit was sensational (don't know how I missed out on taking a photo). The Black wit was quite light tasting with a nice coriander and orange peel flavour but it had a licorice/aniseed flavour in there as well. One of the beers I'll be trying to clone asap. It was beautiful. 






Found a Achouffe Houblon in a supermarket in Romania, drank it at the top of the Transfagarasan (of topgear fame). Was a nice change from the romanian beers, though there are a few nice dark beers.






Leffe blonde next to a very muddy lake






Hops next to the road in Slovenia. Smelled and tasted like Styrian goldings despite being wild. Would have loved to bring some along






Very nice beer that uses peated malt






A cafe in Kosovo that somehow got my interest...


----------



## bum

Had my first Saison Dupont with lunch today. Pretty damned nice.

North Coast Brewing Co Old Stock Ale is pretty bloody nice. Dangerously easy drinking for 11.9%.


----------



## Muggus

Just returned from Warners with a "graduation gift" to myself...
Lindeboom Oud Bruin
Harviestoun Ola Dubh (40 Year Old)
Beer Here Nordic Rye
Mountain Goat 7 Seeds Coffee IPA
Croucher Croucher Patriot American Black Ale
Prickly Moses Reserve de Otway
8 Wired Barrel Aged Imperial Stout
Brooklyn Local 1
Nogne Red Horizon
Petrus Aged Pale
North Coast Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout
BrewDog Three Floyds Bitch Please


Tried a couple of others over the week too...


Rekorderlig Apple and Blackcurrant Cider
Quite sweet. Very much like drinking apple and blackcurrant juice...so much so it's hard to believe there's booze in it!



Murrays Angry Man Brown Ale
Good caramel malt base with fruity hops and firm bitterness. Tasty stuff!



Murrays Punk Monk
Love this beer! The little brother of their Grand Cru, bit hoppier and ridonkulously drinkable. Totally digging the new 640mL bottles!


----------



## argon

Had one of these last night for the first time;






mmmmmmm :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 
How good is the aroma!! Like sniffing a fresh packet of hops. NEW...FAVOURITE...IPA. Better than any American or Aus IPA i've ever had.

Got it from Archive. Gotta love the chilled bottle shop (except the low door headheight i keep smacking my head on <_< ) I've never experienced a hop aroma quite like this one. Soooo fresh. Well handled and well stored. Something i assume my purchases of IPAs in the past from other vendors just haven't been able to achieve... or bothered to.

Will probably pick up a the barrel aged version this arvo.


----------



## Pennywise

Last night was





Tonight it's


----------



## bum

Sadly, I only managed to have the one tonight.

Happily, that one was Bear Republic's Hop Rod Rye.


----------



## Lecterfan

Little Creatures Big Dipper. It's yum. Very yum for those of us who like big resiny, hoppy (some might say cat-pissy) AIPA type beers. Nice one.


----------



## Fish13

drinking hahns premium light as i am not happy with my extract brews . no carbonation and a grassy taste.

i pity the sandgroper case swappers


----------



## keifer33

fish13 said:


> drinking hahns premium light as i am not happy with my extract brews . no carbonation and a grassy taste.
> 
> i pity the sandgroper case swappers




What are you doing with hahn premium light, at least get a decent beer!


Im currently drinking LC Bright Ale as my keg setup decided to leak out all its C02 while I wasnt looking...sigh for 4kg of gas gone.


----------



## yum beer

Tried a LC Bright Ale yesterday, not at all impressed.
Pretty much same shitty flavour as the Pale Ale albeit a tad less intense....
Little Creatures added to James Squire on the list of beers never to be bought again.
Not had a decent beer from either brewery....expecting flames but dont care... :icon_vomit:


----------



## beers

Stone Ruination IPA. Not a bad IPA. Hops could be a bit bigger.. but still balanced towards the hops, & not too much of that crystal sweetness - which is how I like my IPA's


----------



## jyo

Black_labb- some of the best beer pics yet! Keep em coming, mate.


----------



## Will88

yum beer said:


> Tried a LC Bright Ale yesterday, not at all impressed.
> Pretty much same shitty flavour as the Pale Ale albeit a tad less intense....
> Little Creatures added to James Squire on the list of beers never to be bought again.
> Not had a decent beer from either brewery....expecting flames but dont care... :icon_vomit:



Once upon a time these breweries put out some really amazing beers. I don't know if much has changed with Little Creatures but James Squire is defnitely not the same brewery/beers since Lion Nathan took over.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

yum beer said:


> Tried a LC Bright Ale yesterday, not at all impressed.
> Pretty much same shitty flavour as the Pale Ale albeit a tad less intense....
> Little Creatures added to James Squire on the list of beers never to be bought again.
> Not had a decent beer from either brewery....expecting flames but dont care... :icon_vomit:



JS beers are shite compared to what they used to be. But I think you have lost your mind if you put LC in the same bracket as JS.


----------



## yum beer

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> JS beers are shite compared to what they used to be. But I think you have lost your mind if you put LC in the same bracket as JS.



not the same bracket, but same heading,
they are shitty for there different reasons, but shitty none the less.


----------



## mje1980

I's much rather a 150 lashes on tap than tooheys new. Might not set the craft beer world on fire, but against tooheys spew and VB etc, they're much better IMHO. Shit, i'd love to go to my local and grab a cask ale through the engine but sadly that will never happen.!! 

No worries, that's why we brew!!


----------



## probablynathan

Had one of these the other night




Also had a Bridge Road Celtic Red and Galaxy IPA last night.


----------



## black_labb

jyo said:


> Black_labb- some of the best beer pics yet! Keep em coming, mate.



Thanks, but there are not many more worth posting. I'll have a look though


----------



## Fish13

keifer33 said:


> What are you doing with hahn premium light, at least get a decent beer!
> 
> 
> Im currently drinking LC Bright Ale as my keg setup decided to leak out all its C02 while I wasnt looking...sigh for 4kg of gas gone.



the hahn was left overs from my 30th. i usually use it for my beer batter fish or cascade premium light.


bugger about the gas loss..

Its true when big compANIES take over mirco breweries the flavour changes as the rationalize to make same beer at a lower cost but sell it at the same cost. i understand some of the lc beer is made in tassie? for the eastern market?


----------



## Tony

I enjoyed this Tripel a week or so ago. Was very nice i must say!







Last night i cracked a bottle of Trois Pistoles that i have had maturing for a year or two. Best before was 14.01.2012 so i thought i would drink it before it went off 
It was smoooooooooth! Flavours matured into a deep complexity and well worth the wait.

I still have a bottle of Terrible that has been sittitng for the same time, but it goes off early 2013 so i will have to drink it then.











cheers


----------



## Spork

Some souveniers from trip to Hobart. All from "Cool Wine". Really enjoying December so far.


----------



## beers

Mikkeller Spontancranberry.
Hazy, with a tight, mousy head. Huge berry aroma backed up with massive acidic punch. I think this thing is just as sour as any Cantillion that I've ever had. Impressive.


----------



## clarkey7

This is a Death Squad (3 Ninja's)



PB B)


----------



## manticle

Coopers vintage 2011. Needs more years, tastes like apples at the moment.

Have had some aged CV that were amazing and yes I realise they are designed to be aged. This one certainly needs it.


----------



## jbowers

manticle said:


> Coopers vintage 2011. Needs more years, tastes like apples at the moment.
> 
> Have had some aged CV that were amazing and yes I realise they are designed to be aged. This one certainly needs it.



Interesting! I really liked this years when it was just released.


----------



## Muggus

beers said:


> Mikkeller Spontancranberry.
> Hazy, with a tight, mousy head. Huge berry aroma backed up with massive acidic punch. I think this thing is just as sour as any Cantillion that I've ever had. Impressive.


As sour as Cantillion you say...this I gotta try!


----------



## argon

Saturday night had a Sierra Nevada Tumbler






Not really that interesting... was expecting a more robust malty ale... just got a darker pale ale with less hoppiness... pedestrian

Last night had one of these Kaimai Golden Rye Ale.

Gusher... had all sorts of black sediment in the bottle and some got in the glass. Fizzy and thin.


----------



## argon

Also on Saturday night had a couple of Duvel's... haven't had one in a while. Luberly Belgian Strong :icon_drool2:


----------



## RdeVjun

argon said:


> Saturday night had a Sierra Nevada Tumbler
> 
> Not really that interesting... was expecting a more robust malty ale... just got a darker pale ale with less hoppiness... pedestrian


With you on that, 100%. Can't understand why its a seasonal, IMO its just a very, very pedestrian brown ale and I didn't bother finishing it.


----------



## Tony

manticle said:


> Coopers vintage 2011. Needs more years, tastes like apples at the moment.
> 
> Have had some aged CV that were amazing and yes I realise they are designed to be aged. This one certainly needs it.



I have been thinking of buying a carton of coopers vintage each year and putting them in the cool dark spot under the stairs for a couple years.

Might get started on that one and get a yearly line of cartons happening 

Nothing better than an aged Old Ale!


----------



## geoff_tewierik

I started doing that this year Tony. Reckon one bottle a year should do the trick and do comparison tastings each year


----------



## bum

RdeVjun said:


> With you on that, 100%. Can't understand why its a seasonal, IMO its just a very, very pedestrian brown ale and I didn't bother finishing it.


Had a Tumbler last night and gotta say I agree with you and Argon completely. Very average beer. Same cannot be said for the Bootlegger's Rustic Rye and Green Flash Double Stout I had earlier in the evening. Very nice.


----------



## bum

Had a 2002 Bigfoot with lunch today. Well past its prime but it's not often I get the chance to have such aged beers so it was still enjoyable, I guess.


----------



## Salt

Not in the glass and not just yet....

But looking forward to finishing work and going down to the local Craft Beer Pub to have a few glasses of Ballast Point Sculpin IPA...

Very looking forward to this after what I have read....anyone else tried?


----------



## mje1980

Grabbed a Samuel Smith Nut Brown, and Taddy porter this arvo. Bit seedy from last night, but i'll manage these 2!!


----------



## Pistol

Just having a JS muslim beer, AKA Four Wives, def not the best pilsner but was all dad had.

Have a 4 pack of British ales from Dans for Later, Landlord, Old Peculier, Bombardia and St Peters Ruby.


----------



## Spork

Didn't expect a lot from this, cheesy label and story etc.




Pleasantly surprised.
Great hoppy aroma, flavours and bitterness. And I've been drinking AIPA's all afternoon, a SN torpedo preceded this.
Yum!


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Yeah, I had a Hop Wallop a couple of weeks ago and it was very nice, and the Canadians with Mr at the time liked it too.


----------



## Fish13

i grabbed a bottle of this last night

http://www.brewboys.com.au/beers/GTS/

hope it tastes okay. I bought a lc rogers last night and feel asleep halfway through it


----------



## DU99

tried abbott's lager has memories of the orginal brew


----------



## bum

Lagunitas Sucks Christmas Ale and Big Sky Moose Drool on tap tonight. Both pretty damned nice.


----------



## Fish13

Belhaven Scottish Stout.

I feel ripped bought it to make brownies and i only needed 60mls... 10 bucks for it  STill awesome stout though its how guiness should of been.


----------



## pk.sax

Blue Sky IPA @ Nick's in Yungaburra. Probably the last place this great drop will be seen at for a while. Their keg has aged nicely and it warmed up a beauty in the mug. Relished every drop. Golden orange, very bright even in ye ol English mug.


----------



## manticle

Tony said:


> I have been thinking of buying a carton of coopers vintage each year and putting them in the cool dark spot under the stairs for a couple years.
> 
> Might get started on that one and get a yearly line of cartons happening
> 
> Nothing better than an aged Old Ale!



Don't think it's a bad idea at all. I am getting to a point finally with my brewing where I am actually able to hang onto some brews (more brewing, less drinking). Also have some wine (multiple brands) and some funky beers set aside so I'll be sticking the other 2011 vintage with those to see how it is in a few years. Might see if I can hunt up some older vintages.

Next stop: scotch whisky.

Just had a theakston's old peculier and given the reputation this beer has, combined with my love for English beers, I'll be revisiting this one as I found it very underwhelming. Maybe it was mishandled somewhere along the line. Nothing offensive, nothing interesting either.

Drinking a sierra nevada pale at the moment and I'd say nice beer, nothing I'd travel for, maybe better when fresh.


----------



## bum

Quote re: Stone Brewing


bum said:


> I won't ever understand why this brewery is held in such high esteem. Except their Old Guardian, all of their beers are rough as guts.


Slight correction is in order. Had their double dry hopped Ruination on tap tonight and it is lovely. Still something of what I consider their signature rough bittering but nowhere near their bottled examples. I'd be happy to brew this.


----------



## beers

Achel Blonde. A nice solid Triple


----------



## Lecterfan

I tried to add pics, but didn't work.

I drank the range of 'Mornington Peninsula' beers yesterday, also the 'Hix' pale ale, a 'Red Hill' wheat, a 'Moo' dark, a 'Moo' pale and a 'Macs' Sassy red.

I loved the Macs, really enjoyed the Red Hill and the rest were really useful in giving me confidence in my own current level of AG brewing - nothing wrong with them, I just found them a bit lacking for my tastes (generally the pales were a bit under-bittered without enough chewy malt complexity to make up for it).

Also my gf bought me a Prickly Moses Saison and a LaTrappe Tripel which shall be enjoyed later this week (we had polished off a bottle of port by the time we had finished everything else and were up to these - so decided to save these two beers for later).

Cheers all.


----------



## Muggus

Always a good night when...


Lecterfan said:


> (we had polished off a bottle of port by the time we had finished everything else and were up to these - so decided to save these two beers for later).


----------



## Fish13

drinking the GTS ale from brewboys

quite tasty for 32.7 IBU

:lol:


----------



## joshuahardie

Some recent beers

Boon Geuze - Sadly not a favourite, which is hard to admit with my love of sours. High alcohol content 8% maybe does not mix with a lambic. Also it simply didn't have the level of sourness I have come to expect. Still the used by date on the bottle was 2030, so maybe I drank it too young?

Chouffee -IPA Triple. Interesting beer. Belgian triple yeast notes, sweetish body, and a fair whack of what I suspect are nobel hops. Still does not knock the La Chouffe blonde off the top of the list for my favourite beer from this brewery.

De Konick - Speciale Belgian. Another interesting beer. It does not contain the yeasty notes of most great belgians, but was an appealing beer, that was more middle of the road and sessionable, than most belgian monsters.


----------



## joshuahardie

Mikkeller 100IBU - There have been a few reviews of this beer, I probably won't be adding too much more. Obviously bitter, but no where near as assulting as others make out. I liken it to eating a chilli. Maybe the bitterness does not hit you right up, but the effect keeps on growing in the mouth until you are overwhelmed. There were alot of floaties in this bottle. hard to say if it was yeast, or something wierd from all the hops. The background beer was surprisingly drinkable, but there was a distinct oilyness about this beer that I was not thrilled about. It was an experience, and I more or less bought it, to see what all the fuss was about. Now that has been done, I doubt Ill pony up that much money for this beer again.

Murrays Shawns Fault IBA - I prefer the term India Black Ale over BIPA or Cascadian Dark, so it is nice to know Murrays is with me on this one. A very nice and far to easy to drink IPA, with more then the usual hints of roast / chocolate / coffee than I am used to expecting in a IBA. A delicious beer.

Murrays - The Natural French Ale - The Cadel Evans beer. I don't know what French Provincial Ale should taste like,. but this struck me as a belgian blonde beer fermented with a saison yeast. It had honey flavours that had a touch or tartness lingering on the finish. I suspect this beer is somewhat a saison in disguise, and that is fine by me. It was good.


----------



## joshuahardie

Some others that I don't remember so much about

Rochefort 6

Samuel Smiths - Imperial Stout

Sierra Nevada - Celebration


----------



## joshuahardie

Murrays - Angryman Pale - Their rebranded pale ale I believe. No doubt someone will pipe up if I am wrong, but it feels similar in the malt stakes, maybe a touch lighter in body than before, but there is a shift away from the cascades I think to other NZ hops. Very drinkable.

Heather Ale - A gruit I expect. A light amber ale infused with heather flowers. Spicy in the mouth and floral on the nose. 

St Peters - Ruby Red Ale. What a colour. A warming blood red in the light, sort of like looking at red sap on a tree. Brilliantly malty, just a malt bomb. That is basically what I remember, just thick with malt mouthfeel


----------



## Will88

The latest slowbeer haul:

Hitachino Nest Commemorative Ale
Hitachino Nest Japanese Classic Ale
Westmalle Tripel
Feral Golden Ace
Murray's Oak Aged Heart of Darkness
Haand Bryggeriet Dark Force
Moylan's Moylander Double IPA
Sierra Nevada Northern Hemisphere Harvest
Epic Flying Nun Records
Famp Bryghus Fano Vestkyst
Bridge Road Stella Single Hop IPA
Bridge Road/Nogne o India Saison


----------



## bum

Got back from the US today. Here's the lot (bottle unless otherwise noted):
Ale Industries Fall Down Brown
Ale Smith Yule Smith Holiday Ale
Anchor Breckle's Brown
Avery Brewing Hog Heaven
Avery Brewing IPA
Ballast Point Yellowtail Kolsch
Bear Republic Racer X (tap)
Big Sky Moose Drool (tap)
Bison Brewing Gingerbread Ale
Boatswain DIPA
Boatswain Chocolate Stout
Bootlegger's Brewery Dr. Tongue (tap)
Bootlegger's Brewery Black Phoenix
Bootlegger's Brewery Rustic Rye (tap)
Bruery/Elysian/Stone La Citruille Celeste de Citracado
Buffalo Bill's Brewery Pumpkin Ale
Deschute's Jubelale
Dogfish Head Chicory Stout
Firestone Walker Double Jack IPA (tap, at brewery)
Firestone Walker NectarIPA (tap, at brewery)
Firestone Walker Red Nectar (tap, at brewery)
Firestone Walker Unfiltered DBA (tap, at brewery)
Firestone Walker Velvet Merlin (tap, at brewery)
Firestone Walker Walker's Reserve (tap, at brewery)
Four In Hand IPA
Golden Road Burning Bush (tap)
Great Divide Brewing Co Titan IPA
Great Divide Brewing Co Old Ruffian
Great Divide Brewing Co Smoked Baltic Porter
Green Flash Double Stout (tap)
Gulden Draak (tap)
Hatichino Nest White Ale
Houblon Chouffe
Indian Wells Brewing Co Spicy Pumpkin Ale
Karl Strauss Brewing Co Tower 10 IPA
KBC Porter
Kern River Just Outstanding IPA (tap, grossly misnamed)
Lagunitas A Little Sumpin' Sumpin' Ale
Lagunitas Dogtown Pale Ale
Lagunitas Sucks Holiday ale (bottle and tap)
Lost Abbey Gift of the Magi (tap)
Lost Coast Brewery Indiga IPA
Magic Hat #9
MarinBrewing Point Reye's Porter (tap)
Mikkeller Black
Mikkeller Santa's Little Helper (tap, beer of the trip)
Mission St IPA
Monk's Cafe Flemish Sour Ale
Moylan's Kilt Lifter
New Belgium Ranger
Nogne O God Jul (tap)
North Coast Brewing Old Rasputin (tap)
North Coast Brewing Old Stock Ale 2011
Old Speckled Hen (tap)
Rodenbach Grand Cru
Rogue Santa's Private Reserve
Russian River Blind Pig (tap)
Russian River Pliny the Elder (tap, at brewery)
Samuel Adams...something...(tap, not sure which one, beer list just said "Samuel Adams")
Samual Smith's Taddy Porter
Saison Dupont
Schmaltz Brewing Co Coney Island Sword Swallower
Sierra Nevada Bigfoot 2002
Sierra Nevada Celebration
Sierra Nevada Tumbler
St Peter's Cream Stout
Stone 15 Escondidan Imperial Black IPA
Stone Double Dry Hopped Ruination (tap)
Stone IPA
Stone Sublimely Self-Righteous Ale
Trader Joe's 2011 Vintage Ale Dark Ale (Trader Joe's is a Aldi-esque supermarket chain, this beer is actually brewed by Unibroue and is surprisingly awful)


----------



## TonyC

bum said:


> Got back from the US today. Here's the lot (bottle unless otherwise noted):
> Ale Industries Fall Down Brown
> Ale Smith Yule Smith Holiday Ale
> Anchor Breckle's Brown
> Avery Brewing Hog Heaven
> Avery Brewing IPA
> Ballast Point Yellowtail Kolsch
> Bear Republic Racer X (tap)
> Big Sky Moose Drool (tap)
> Bison Brewing Gingerbread Ale
> Boatswain DIPA
> Boatswain Chocolate Stout
> Bootlegger's Brewery Dr. Tongue (tap)
> Bootlegger's Brewery Black Phoenix
> Bootlegger's Brewery Rustic Rye (tap)
> Bruery/Elysian/Stone La Citruille Celeste de Citracado
> Buffalo Bill's Brewery Pumpkin Ale
> Deschute's Jubelale
> Dogfish Head Chicory Stout
> Firestone Walker Double Jack IPA (tap, at brewery)
> Firestone Walker NectarIPA (tap, at brewery)
> Firestone Walker Red Nectar (tap, at brewery)
> Firestone Walker Unfiltered DBA (tap, at brewery)
> Firestone Walker Velvet Merlin (tap, at brewery)
> Firestone Walker Walker's Reserve (tap, at brewery)
> Four In Hand IPA
> Golden Road Burning Bush (tap)
> Great Divide Brewing Co Titan IPA
> Great Divide Brewing Co Old Ruffian
> Great Divide Brewing Co Smoked Baltic Porter
> Green Flash Double Stout (tap)
> Gulden Draak (tap)
> Hatichino Nest White Ale
> Houblon Chouffe
> Indian Wells Brewing Co Spicy Pumpkin Ale
> Karl Strauss Brewing Co Tower 10 IPA
> KBC Porter
> Kern River Just Outstanding IPA (tap, grossly misnamed)
> Lagunitas A Little Sumpin' Sumpin' Ale
> Lagunitas Dogtown Pale Ale
> Lagunitas Sucks Holiday ale (bottle and tap)
> Lost Abbey Gift of the Magi (tap)
> Lost Coast Brewery Indiga IPA
> Magic Hat #9
> MarinBrewing Point Reye's Porter (tap)
> Mikkeller Santa's Little Helper (tap, beer of the trip)
> Mission St IPA
> Monk's Cafe Flemish Sour Ale
> Moylan's Kilt Lifter
> New Belgium Ranger
> Nogne O God Jul (tap)
> North Coast Brewing Old Rasputin (tap)
> North Coast Brewing Old Stock Ale 2011
> Old Speckled Hen (tap)
> Rodenbach Grand Cru
> Rogue Santa's Private Reserve
> Russian River Blind Pig (tap)
> Russian River Pliny the Elder (tap, at brewery)
> Samuel Adams...something...(tap, not sure which one, beer list just said "Samuel Adams")
> Samual Smith's Taddy Porter
> Saison Dupont
> Schmaltz Brewing Co Coney Island Sword Swallower
> Sierra Nevada Bigfoot 2002
> Sierra Nevada Celebration
> Sierra Nevada Tumbler
> St Peter's Cream Stout
> Stone 15 Escondidan Imperial Black IPA
> Stone Double Dry Hopped Ruination (tap)
> Stone IPA
> Stone Sublimely Self-Righteous Ale
> Trader Joe's 2011 Vintage Ale Dark Ale (Trader Joe's is a Aldi-esque supermarket chain, this beer is actually brewed by Unibroue and is surprisingly awful)



Your not bum, your a prick :lol:


----------



## waggastew

bum said:


> Got back from the US today. Here's the lot (bottle unless otherwise noted):
> Ale Industries Fall Down Brown
> Ale Smith Yule Smith Holiday Ale
> Anchor Breckle's Brown
> Avery Brewing Hog Heaven
> Avery Brewing IPA
> Ballast Point Yellowtail Kolsch
> Bear Republic Racer X (tap)
> Big Sky Moose Drool (tap)
> Bison Brewing Gingerbread Ale
> Boatswain DIPA
> Boatswain Chocolate Stout
> Bootlegger's Brewery Dr. Tongue (tap)
> Bootlegger's Brewery Black Phoenix
> Bootlegger's Brewery Rustic Rye (tap)
> Bruery/Elysian/Stone La Citruille Celeste de Citracado
> Buffalo Bill's Brewery Pumpkin Ale
> Deschute's Jubelale
> Dogfish Head Chicory Stout
> Firestone Walker Double Jack IPA (tap, at brewery)
> Firestone Walker NectarIPA (tap, at brewery)
> Firestone Walker Red Nectar (tap, at brewery)
> Firestone Walker Unfiltered DBA (tap, at brewery)
> Firestone Walker Velvet Merlin (tap, at brewery)
> Firestone Walker Walker's Reserve (tap, at brewery)
> Four In Hand IPA
> Golden Road Burning Bush (tap)
> Great Divide Brewing Co Titan IPA
> Great Divide Brewing Co Old Ruffian
> Great Divide Brewing Co Smoked Baltic Porter
> Green Flash Double Stout (tap)
> Gulden Draak (tap)
> Hatichino Nest White Ale
> Houblon Chouffe
> Indian Wells Brewing Co Spicy Pumpkin Ale
> Karl Strauss Brewing Co Tower 10 IPA
> KBC Porter
> Kern River Just Outstanding IPA (tap, grossly misnamed)
> Lagunitas A Little Sumpin' Sumpin' Ale
> Lagunitas Dogtown Pale Ale
> Lagunitas Sucks Holiday ale (bottle and tap)
> Lost Abbey Gift of the Magi (tap)
> Lost Coast Brewery Indiga IPA
> Magic Hat #9
> MarinBrewing Point Reye's Porter (tap)
> Mikkeller Black
> Mikkeller Santa's Little Helper (tap, beer of the trip)
> Mission St IPA
> Monk's Cafe Flemish Sour Ale
> Moylan's Kilt Lifter
> New Belgium Ranger
> Nogne O God Jul (tap)
> North Coast Brewing Old Rasputin (tap)
> North Coast Brewing Old Stock Ale 2011
> Old Speckled Hen (tap)
> Rodenbach Grand Cru
> Rogue Santa's Private Reserve
> Russian River Blind Pig (tap)
> Russian River Pliny the Elder (tap, at brewery)
> Samuel Adams...something...(tap, not sure which one, beer list just said "Samuel Adams")
> Samual Smith's Taddy Porter
> Saison Dupont
> Schmaltz Brewing Co Coney Island Sword Swallower
> Sierra Nevada Bigfoot 2002
> Sierra Nevada Celebration
> Sierra Nevada Tumbler
> St Peter's Cream Stout
> Stone 15 Escondidan Imperial Black IPA
> Stone Double Dry Hopped Ruination (tap)
> Stone IPA
> Stone Sublimely Self-Righteous Ale
> Trader Joe's 2011 Vintage Ale Dark Ale (Trader Joe's is a Aldi-esque supermarket chain, this beer is actually brewed by Unibroue and is surprisingly awful)



Just to make us all feel better can you please say something like 'It was a great trip, the beers were amazing, but I really missed drinking my AG lawnmower pils after a hot afternoon pushing my mower'?


----------



## Muggus

Yeah fair enough Bum, but did you have any _good_ beers while your were over there?


----------



## bconnery

Ska Brewing Modus Hoperandi
Beer in a can!

Aroma is resiny
I'm finding the bitterness a little unbalanced overall, but I sometimes forget to notice that as the hop flavour kicks in. 

I'd rate it not the best IPA, but easily in the top two beers in a can I've ever had...
View attachment 50933


----------



## Shed101

This evening I had the following beers:

Yeastie Boy's Digital IPA - impressively balanced for a 7% (A)IPA. A little on the light side to be as enjoyable as I'd hoped, but very ... refined.

Renaissance Elemental Porter - had this on tap in the past and enjoyed it more. Less balanced than i remembered. Bottle foamed over the mouth - was it bottled too soon? Verging on harsh bitter coffee tones, but also sweet and bitter. Still nice just not as nice as I remembered.

Hitachino Nest XH - has been stored since at least May ... and was nice back then. But this has really improved! Incredible ginger spice notes in the aroma, comes through on the palate, too, putting the Shocyu flavours to one side. Smooth and velvety mouthfeel, rich lingering finish. I'm pretty sure this left Japan before the meltdown, but if it hadn't it's good enough to risk a little radiation


----------



## Adam Howard

Seriously yum.






Recipe HERE

Chucked hop additions into Beersmith. Tinseth calculates IBU's differently....may have to try the others. Tinseth spits it out as 25 IBU's?

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 22.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 20.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 19.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.063 SG
Estimated Color: 10.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.35 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 1 67.0 % 
1.65 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 33.0 % 
5.00 g Southern Cross [14.80 %] - Boil 75.0 min Hop 3 11.7 IBUs 
20.00 g Cascade [9.10 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 4 9.7 IBUs 
15.00 g Riwaka [5.60 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 5 4.5 IBUs 
4.00 g Southern Cross [14.80 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 6 3.2 IBUs 
20.00 g Cascade [9.10 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 min Hop 7 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Southern Cross [14.80 %] - Aroma Steep 0 Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
7.00 g Riwaka [5.60 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast 10 - 
20.00 g Cascade [9.10 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Southern Cross [14.80 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 D Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Riwaka [5.60 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs


----------



## Malted

Adamski29 said:


> Seriously yum.
> Recipe HERE


Thanks for the link! That is pretty much from the horses mouth so to speak. I am greatly surprised by the recipe. My initial thoughts on tasting the commercial beer was 'this is a very confused brew' I thought there must have been too many cooks in the kitchen so to speak. The recipe is not as complex as I had assumed it would be.


----------



## thelastspud

Found this the other day.




It has held up really well. 
Tastes stronger of rum than it used to maybe a bit of sherry like quality's sneaking in as well.
I'd like another I wonder how many are left scattered around the country.


----------



## Adam Howard

Malted said:


> Thanks for the link! That is pretty much from the horses mouth so to speak. I am greatly surprised by the recipe. My initial thoughts on tasting the commercial beer was 'this is a very confused brew' I thought there must have been too many cooks in the kitchen so to speak. The recipe is not as complex as I had assumed it would be.



Be easy done on the Brau I reckon Malted. I scaled the bitterness to 50IBU's on Beersmith. Going to definitely give this one a crack once I have the new brewrig together, be so good to have this on tap.


----------



## [email protected]

Adamski29 said:


> Be easy done on the Brau I reckon Malted. I scaled the bitterness to 50IBU's on Beersmith. Going to definitely give this one a crack once I have the new brewrig together, be so good to have this on tap.



Having a look at the link (thanks!) they whirlpool the last addition which does add bitterness - the website says 5% utilisation. What you can do is to steep hot for 30-40 mins before cooling. The bitterness is about equivalent to adding 15 mins to the flavour and aroma additions. If you don't want to whirlpool/steep move the additions by 15 mins back in the boil.

I had a look at the recipe in Beersmith with these adjustments and it came out at around 50.5 (Tinseth).


----------



## Gar

bconnery said:


> Ska Brewing Modus Hoperandi
> Beer in a can!
> 
> Aroma is resiny
> I'm finding the bitterness a little unbalanced overall, but I sometimes forget to notice that as the hop flavour kicks in.
> 
> I'd rate it not the best IPA, but easily in the top two beers in a can I've ever had...
> View attachment 50933



Yeah I was a little disappointed by that one, I found the aroma lacking too.


----------



## twizt1d

i'll have a Samuel Jackson..

*(NSFW) *
 
probably not great for the kiddies either


----------



## adz1179

i dunno.....


----------



## Fourstar

*Moon Dog - Black Lung*

jet black in appearance, deep "brown sugar" loose foam which dissipated quickly. Aroma of smoked malt (somewhat salty), roast, blackened/burnt caramel and sweet alcohol. Aromas of wood aging/oxidation of alcohol present. Sweetness, vanilla and hints of bourbon/whiskey. No detection of barrel bugs, a very good start. 

Flavour backs up the aroma. Deep dark crystal malt, roast, wood aged spirit and smokiness. Balance is perfect, bitter yet sweet and malty. Body seems slightly light-on but if it was any stronger i'd probabaly say it was too heavy on the palate.  

From the three beers ive had from Moon Dog (Cognac barrel IIPA and Peverse), this is the standout from the group. Well handled, no excessive yeast in packaging but a clean cut beer which is different (at least for this country) and very approachable. Oh, dont foget drinkable either!

Delicious beer! Reminds me a lot of the Jack Daniels barrel chip aging i did on the Vanilla Imperial Stout collab brewday beer.

Kudos Moon dog boys! if i could afford a case i'd be aging a stackload of this.


----------



## keifer33

Enjoying one of my first tastings of a true sour beer and so far its a mindboggling journey trying to taste and smell all the different aromas these things put off. This one was bottled in March 2010.


----------



## jbowers

Mmmm... Gueuze.....


----------



## big78sam

Not impressed. Some caramel sweetness but lacked bosy and some burnt, astringent character. Quite bitter but no hop flavour and aroma.


However, I did have a cavalier pale recently (at the Press club of all places - A cliant was paying not me!). It's in my top 5 beers of all time. Apparently 100% nelson sauvin but I wouldn't have picked 100% Nelson. There was some real passionfruit I don't normally get from NS. The hops just burst out of the glass but it was still balanced. The waiter/sommelier who was also a brewer (AHB member? I didn't have the guts to ask) said it has Munich and amber in the malt bill. I had a SN torpedo after and it paled in comparison. The Torpedo would obviously have not been as fresh though.


----------



## Adam Howard

abc said:


> Having a look at the link (thanks!) they whirlpool the last addition which does add bitterness - the website says 5% utilisation. What you can do is to steep hot for 30-40 mins before cooling. The bitterness is about equivalent to adding 15 mins to the flavour and aroma additions. If you don't want to whirlpool/steep move the additions by 15 mins back in the boil.
> 
> I had a look at the recipe in Beersmith with these adjustments and it came out at around 50.5 (Tinseth).



Nice. I'll have a play. New kettle has a whirlpool inlet so I can let a pump do the work for 30 mins!


----------



## geoff_tewierik

What kettle did you get yourself Adam? Or did the old man buy it?

OnT, had an Epic Armageddon IPA and an Epic Barrel Aged IPA tonight at home (making up for theones I had to leave behind in Victoria in Oct). Earlier tonight at the Archive Bar I had Mikkeller Happy Hoppy Xmas and Mikkeller Santas Little Helper.


----------



## Bizier

Anderson Valley Boont Amber

My god that is a tasty beer. If I had this on tap super fresh (this has a bit of ox) I may not wish change for months, perhaps years. Plus, my GF bought it and poured it for me. She also splashed out on the Kooinda Karaka Wit, I hope that is contributing to your mortgages guys :drinks:


----------



## suorama

Huvila Arctic Circle Ale

Malmgrds brevery from Finland (http://www.alko.fi/tuotteet/fi/741916)

Dark brown ale with rich malty flavor. incluce fresh juniper branch and dark rye malts. (But it is not a Sahti).

OG18,5%
60 EBU
80 EBC
7,3 ABV


----------



## Pennywise

SN Beer Camp #37






Lovely beer, nice clove esters and beautiful silky mouthfeel. Packs a bit of a punch, half way through the glass I could feel the alcohol hitting me, but certainly doesn't feel strong when sipping.
These beer camp beers are pretty good I reckon, will be lookin out for more


----------



## Pennywise

Moon Dog Perverse Sexual Amalgam






Not as tart/sour as I expected. Nice and funky though, not ott like some funky beers which is good. Extremely light on body. Plum comes through a little but again not ott. Glad I tried it but not one I'll go out of my way for


----------



## pimpsqueak

Not in the glass just yet, but I thought I should grab a few for Xmas day. At $13.99 ea, why not?


----------



## Bizier

Moylan's Nor Cal IPA
A perfect pre-9am beer.


----------



## Bizier

Dutchesse de Bourgogne
Perfect post-9am beer

This is the first time I've had this beer. My, how good it is.


----------



## Spork

Chimay red for $14 / bottle! Nice score.

Just finished this off:




A raspberry honey wheat ale.
Quite pleasant and refreshing, but a bit of froth wouldn't hurt would it?


----------



## argon

Had one of these last night with dinner.
Hitachino Nest Espreso Stout 7.5%







Didn't get a heap of coffee from it, just a very good stout. Overall a very enjoyable beer with some good food at 5th Element. Some nice alcohols and subtle roasty chocolaty flavours. But would have liked more robust chocoalty coffee aroma from it.


----------



## big78sam

Spork said:


> Chimay red for $14 / bottle! Nice score.
> 
> Just finished this off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A raspberry honey wheat ale.
> Quite pleasant and refreshing, but a bit of froth wouldn't hurt would it?



I had their Elephant's Trunk belgian style ale a while ago and it was overcarbed. IIRC when I asked about the carbonation level they said it didnt attenuate fully when in the fermentor and kicked off again in the bottle. Maybe they have consistency issues. Decent beers though and it's worth dropping in to the brewery (read "shed out the back yard") if you're in the area.


----------



## Spork

big78sam said:


> I had their Elephant's Trunk belgian style ale a while ago and it was overcarbed. IIRC when I asked about the carbonation level they said it didnt attenuate fully when in the fermentor and kicked off again in the bottle. Maybe they have consistency issues. Decent beers though and it's worth dropping in to the brewery (read "shed out the back yard") if you're in the area.



Yeah, been meaning to drop in sometime. Grow their own hops I believe. Hmm, might visit in March...
They do make some nice beers (I enjoyed the Elepahnt's Trunk, also the Start Raven stout) but have heard can be a bit inconsistant.


----------



## WarmBeer

Murray's Wild Thing Imperial Stout




Wow. Just wow.


----------



## blakie21

No pics as its probably a pretty average beer but WOW.

Pilsner Urquell where have you been all my life!? Keep in mind I havent really had many decent examples of pilsners or any lagers really. If I can make anything this decent I would be a very happy man. Any others you guys suggest to try?


----------



## Fish13

adz1179 said:


> i dunno.....
> 
> View attachment 50987



Nice colour and clear. definatly taste the hops in it but the alcohol isn't there till you sort of stop doing what your doing and then it hits you.

Although just spent 3 hours on the water


----------



## Spork

@ Blakie:
I don't drink a lot of lagers or pils, but some that I have really enjoyed are:
Boatrocker hopp bier.
Brooklyn brewing Lager.
Lagunitas Pils. :icon_drool2: 
Moo Brew pils and
Port Brewing Hot Rocks lager.

You should be able to find the Boatrocker and the Moo Brew at better bottleshops. The others might take some searching for.


----------



## blakie21

Spork said:


> @ Blakie:
> I don't drink a lot of lagers or pils, but some that I have really enjoyed are:
> Boatrocker hopp bier.
> Brooklyn brewing Lager.
> Lagunitas Pils. :icon_drool2:
> Moo Brew pils and
> Port Brewing Hot Rocks lager.
> 
> You should be able to find the Boatrocker and the Moo Brew at better bottleshops. The others might take some searching for.



Thanks mate.

Moo brew sounds interesting, I loved their hefeweizen! A trip to the internationalbeershop is in order!


----------



## lukiep8

Jever is the best German Pils on the market. Not sure if it's available WA only, or if it is over east.

Emerson's Pilsner won best Pils in the world earlier in the year.
Croucher Pilsner is also fantastic.


----------



## yum beer

Blakie said:


> No pics as its probably a pretty average beer but WOW.
> 
> Pilsner Urquell where have you been all my life!? Keep in mind I havent really had many decent examples of pilsners or any lagers really. If I can make anything this decent I would be a very happy man. Any others you guys suggest to try?




Give the ol Budvar a run Blakie, bloody good lager...the real budweiser :icon_cheers:


----------



## joshuahardie

bourgogne de flanders - bruin. A great little beer. Slightly sour, but not confronting, i was getting some cola type caramals and the carbonation added to that impression of cola. I really liked it.

Two Birds Golden Ale - A very light and refreshing beer. Fairly subtle on the malt. Not very complex and a little simple. No doubt would be a great session ale, and a great gateway beer, but just a bit too plain for me


----------



## Spork

1st selection from the summer BM pack:




Ska Brewing (Colarado) "Pinstripe" Red Ale.

I've had a few red ales, and enjoyed only a couple of them. Admittedly, most were mor Belgian / French "farmhouse" styles, but as a result I approached this with some trepidation.
Very pleasantly surprised!
Delicious!
More malt driven than hops, but still getting a mouthful of caramel and fruity flavours (fruit may be more due to the yeast than the hops?)
The BM tasting notes suggest 7-10c for this one. Well, you can't really be sure of serving temp until you open it can you? This was poured @ 10.4c, will make sure the next one is cooler.


----------



## pimpsqueak

Tried the Croucher Patriot Black Ale today. 
Roastiness: Check
Maltiness: Check
Hops: Check

Bloody nice beer. 

Currently drinking Yeastie Boys Digital IPA. Nice, but I prefer the Patriot...


----------



## Spork

Yum
I'd rate it up there with SN torpedo.
Very bitter.
Less hoppy aroma.
Still bloody nice.


----------



## Pennywise

But to drunk to go in to detail but both these beers are great. The SN was interesting and the Beer Here is verging on IPA I think. At least that's what I tasted after numerous other beers


----------



## Malted

And all of these fine beers were purchased in the United Arab Emirates. Don't believe anyone who says you can't drink over here. 

From the labels: 
Goliath - Pale & Crystal malts, Fuggles and Goldings
Scarecrow - English barley & Target
King Goblin - Crystal malts & Sovereign hops, only brewed on a full moon


Haven't tried the blonde yet.
Goliath was good but was expecting more of the other two. I have had Hobgoblin before but I will do a side by side with another Hobgoblin & King Goblin.


----------



## Spork

Great looking labels on those Malted.
Have seen the hobgoblin and the wychcraft locally, but in a bottle shop that, although they sell imports, don't appear to look after them very well. ie: slow turnover and not even kept in the 'fridge.


----------



## beers

Mikkeller Ris a la M'ale. Hmm... not much to say about this one - either good or bad..


----------



## beers

Malted said:


> And all of these fine beers were purchased in the United Arab Emirates. Don't believe anyone who says you can't drink over here.
> 
> From the labels:
> Goliath - Pale & Crystal malts, Fuggles and Goldings
> Scarecrow - English barley & Target
> King Goblin - Crystal malts & Sovereign hops, only brewed on a full moon
> 
> 
> Haven't tried the blonde yet.
> Goliath was good but was expecting more of the other two. I have had Hobgoblin before but I will do a side by side with another Hobgoblin & King Goblin.



Whats in the background???


----------



## Malted

beers said:


> Whats in the background???



Just some of the other beers I bought. A few double ups and lots of other interesting English beers! It's a pain in the butt posting pics from here (on my sister's computer) so will post more when I get back to Australia.

I did a side by side with the King Goblin and Hobgoblin last night. I was expecting the king to be the same malts and hops but stronger - I don't think this is the case; they are quite different. The king is even a slightly paler colour and certainly has less of a hint of roast that the Hobgoblin has. I think I prefer the Hobgoblin to the King Goblin. 

The Wychcraft Blonde was very nice, had a terrific mouthfeel and would certainly be one you could drink lots of on a warm day.


----------



## kirem

only two bottles left....

View attachment 51242


----------



## dmac80

I know i should be shot for not trying this beer sooner.......


Oh my god, this beer, oh my god...


----------



## Spork

Got a pair of these in a previous BM pack and put them away. They say it will keep for up to 25 years! I don't think I can save the other one for that long though. Yum....






Yes, it really is red, with a pink head.
Oud Beersal Oulde Kriek.
Lambic. Sour. Fizzy. De-*******-licious.
If you didn't know it was beer you'd think it was some kind of fancy wancy sparkling red wine.
It was hot here today (By Tassie standards anyway - 27c) and this was really refreshing.


----------



## blakie21

Opened my beer pack early and chose 1 beer.. good choice.. 

No pics because this thing was just too damn tasty. NS might be my new favourite hop wow!!


----------



## Spork

Last time I had beer for breakfast was probably over 10 years ago, and it was just beer. No ham, bacon, eggs, toast.
This is much nicer. I think the beer would be good later in the day as well, but sure a good way to start christmas morning.


----------



## MHB

dmac said:


> I know i should be shot for not trying this beer sooner.......
> View attachment 51243
> 
> Oh my god, this beer, oh my god...



Probably the beer I buy the most of, truly amazing what you can do with 1 malt, 1 hop and all in a single addition. The best argument I have ever seen for applying the KISS principle to brewing.
Mark


----------



## Tony

Had a go at these the other day:

This was a very enjoyable Weissebier. Dark buiskety malt and subtle clove. No bananna but the bottles are tops to keep too 






This Renaissance MPA IIPA was a big beer! I wouldnt buy it again though. The hops were a tad dusty and it had far too much chewy malt in there to let the hops shine as they should.

My youngest daughter (5) walked into the garage while i was sipping on it and said...... Dad..... what smells like fish? I can smell fish!






This one was very nice! Adnams Innovation. It was aboout 6.7% i think and had a great ballance between hops and malt. Both were big with a nice mild sweet cheyness on the malt side and some great floral hops to ballance.

Very nice!


----------



## Adam Howard

Nothing in glasses.

That Nogne O #100. Wow. Incredibly complex flavour, couldn't even begin to conjure up a way to make it!

Epic. Nuff said.

La Trappe, 1st two from a 4-pack with glass. Quad was like metho!






Yum. Keen to make a Saison, Bullshead is on the to-do list once the weather heats up. This could do with more tartness and dryness. Wasn't nearly as quenching as I thought it would be.


----------



## Bizier

Haandbic

I'm loving this half litre of sour beer.
Fruity, funky, a malt profile, not in your face acidity, but loads of funk, yet balanced. My only complaint is that it seems slightly thin if anything. And at over 7%, how could it be thin?

I could have this on tap quite happily.


----------



## Muggus

Spork said:


> Got a pair of these in a previous BM pack and put them away. They say it will keep for up to 25 years! I don't think I can save the other one for that long though. Yum....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it really is red, with a pink head.
> Oud Beersal Oulde Kriek.
> Lambic. Sour. Fizzy. De-*******-licious.
> If you didn't know it was beer you'd think it was some kind of fancy wancy sparkling red wine.
> It was hot here today (By Tassie standards anyway - 27c) and this was really refreshing.


Amazing beer from an amazing brewer! Oud Beersal and Hanssans both brew beautifully funky lambic, much less acidic as Cantillon but more interesting and complex.


----------



## drsmurto

Yukon Red Ale

A malt driven ale, some caramel/toffee with a hint of citrus/spice. Dry finish with a lingering bitterness. 

1st of 3 Canadian beers my sister in law brought back with her for me for xmas. She never has any idea what to buy me so always buys beer. I think she knows. I'm looking forward to the birch ale.... :huh:


----------



## adz1179

yum




double yum (no pun intended)


----------



## jlm

Shit photo, I was trying to be fancy and get the Tamar River in my new back yard into the shot. And failed miserably. Anyway, 8 Wired's Saison Sauvin. I really liked this beer, they've wrangled what I'm assuming is the dupont yeast quite well, really got that "sea air" ester happening. And as its name implies quite heavily hopped with NS. This and Murray's Punk Monk have got me inspired to brew some slightly too bitter for style, kiwi hopped Belgian inspired dangerously quaffable ales on the go.


----------



## matho

I had a sierra nevada torpedo and now I'm on to a punk IPA both very nice and have put me in the mood to brew, so Im brewing my galaxy APA tonight


----------



## Florian




----------



## chunckious

That stuff is so good Florian. Enjoy :beerbang:


----------



## bradsbrew

matho said:


> , so Im brewing my galaxy APA tonight



Don't bother I heard its shit and poorly handled.  






Happy new year Fitman


----------



## kelbygreen

I got a growler of Icon IPA from murrays and been drinking my IPA plus had the taster tray at murrays for lunch, some how I am still awake since had 12 hours sleep in the last 4 days lol


----------



## matho

bradsbrew said:


> Don't bother I heard its shit and poorly handled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy new year Fitman


thats how i like them mate 

happy new year too


----------



## Florian

First thing in 2012 (NZ time): Moa imperial stout and ice cream.


----------



## Fish13

just tried lord nelson pale ale. bleh not very nice but i did pick up the last 4 torpedo's in Bunbury today


----------



## chunckious

fish13 said:


> just picked up the last 4 torpedo's in Bunbury today



I'm sipping on one now Fisho....everyone's in bed...so peaceful & quite......


----------



## Fish13

Chunkious said:


> I'm sipping on one now Fisho....everyone's in bed...so peaceful & quite......



i know i just finished washing and sanitising 53 bottles for a LCBA clone to be bottled.


----------



## Goldenchild

Happy New years people.
all alone this newyears as the missus works and i cant be arsed to hit the streets and deal with



so i thought i would pull a few from the cellar this evening to enjoy.

oude beersel-oude geuze vielle


just finishing now and im wishing i let it sit to get warmer then 8deg . first sips where a bit metalic and very dusty with a backing of sourness but now im getting all this lovely upfront lemon sour tartness and am sad to see the bottom of the glass.

later on will be

great divide brewing-belgian style yeti


rated quite strong on the net so really looking forward to this one.

been tasting some very lovely drops all month and am too lazy to picture and post so heres some empty bottles 



nogne o- spiced christmas beer with hints of swedish glog(sweet warm winter beverage) coming through.
corsendonk christmas and gouden carolous- both very lovely belgian strongs not christmas spiced but very toffee like and lovely over xmas.
Djvlebryg Old Mephisto- believe this bottle is from '08' this is the best barley wine ive ever had. not saying best out there but best ive tasted personally
rodenbach grand cru - lovely mixed sour beer aged in oak vats kinda reminds me of red wine meets sour beer 
lvisholt Jlabjr smoked bock- wow my first icelandic beer wasnt expecting it at the price ($4) but very nice not over the top smokey like most others imo
north coast brother theolonious belgian style abbey ale- nice american take on a belgian definately worth picking up if seen.


----------



## Goldenchild

found some more photos of a few nice beers so while im at it 


very nice winter warmer quite different with a bit of piney taste coming through.



terrible photo but the beer even though i paid close to ($20) was worth every penny. this brewery has every right to be arrogant.



way too overpowering for me at this age. only bottled last july. will be interseting to taste in a years time when the heat and hops settle in abit.



quite a nice drop i dont think theres any belgian beers out there i wont rate



great red from an award winning english brewery. although i think the u.s hops is what makes it shine.



been having quite a few of these what a great wheat beer! ive managed to harvest the yeast from this beer and have a dunkelweizen planned for the coming weeks


----------



## Dazza88

No picture unfortunately , Nogne O Saison. Awesome beer, now i know what all the saison fuss was about on the forum.


----------



## Pennywise

Cracked this one on Christmas day, not a fan but very interesting experience


----------



## Bizier

Captain Lawrence Cuvee de Castleton

Kept in fridge since sept/oct last year when I visited the brewery.
Awesomely funky/bretty acidic, fruity and dry, some smoother yeasty/oaky tones to balance it out. Great beer.


----------



## Bizier

I had this last night, was great, smooth and caramelly and bacony. Brother in law nailed it with ' honey baked ham' kettle chips.


----------



## bum

Jealous as, Biz.


----------



## Bizier

The Capt Lawrence is hen's teeth, especially as it was not even available, and the brewer gave it to me from his private stash (thank you Scott), but the Schenkerla is a recent item from Phoenix, so you should be able to get it if you want. The travesty was that I had to neck 2/3rds of it because I was being kicked out of the GF's sister's place, a waste in two senses of the word.


----------



## Thunderlips

Spork said:


>


It all looks very nice but your Headmaster glass does not appear to be working.


----------



## Fish13

Currently enjoying this. seems celebrations is getting some nice beers in.

Is stienlager quite nice? it will be the next one i get.

It is a fairly smooth stout. was a bit Coopers BES to it then it mellowed out.


----------



## blakie21

fish13 said:


> Currently enjoying this. seems celebrations is getting some nice beers in.
> 
> Is stienlager quite nice? it will be the next one i get.
> 
> It is a fairly smooth stout. was a bit Coopers BES to it then it mellowed out.



This beer made me get into stouts! Also inspired me to make one which turned out awesome


----------



## Thunderlips

fish13 said:


> Is stienlager quite nice? it will be the next one i get.


Been a while since I've had it but I remember it as quite average.
Don't let the name fool you, it's not made anywhere near Europe.

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/915/2945/?ba=bros


----------



## adz1179

weihenstephaner pilsner - beautiful :icon_drool2: 




quadrupel..... not sure if this is for me.... 10% abv, very warm & strong which is overpowering...


----------



## Fish13

yeah thats why i asked.

wasnt sure if the kiwis could do a good brew


----------



## pimpsqueak

fish13 said:


> yeah thats why i asked.
> 
> wasnt sure if the kiwis could do a good brew


They can, it's just not in the form of a Steinlager.


----------



## jbowers

fish13 said:


> yeah thats why i asked.
> 
> wasnt sure if the kiwis could do a good brew



They most certainly can. Epic, Emersons, 8 Wired, Yeastie Boys, Macs, Croucher, Ben Middlemiss, Renaissance.... All good/great breweries!


----------



## chunckious

pimpsqueak said:


> They can, it's just not in the form of a Steinlager.



The Kiwi's kick arse.


----------



## yum beer

fish13 said:


> Is stienlager quite nice? it will be the next one i get.
> 
> Hey Fish go for the Steinlager Pure....it is much better than standard Steinlager....and IMO a reasonable drop,
> certainly better than most lagers offered up by other brewers. On par with and better than most German lagers.


----------



## rehab

Lately I have been blessed with many great (and mainly local NZ) brews B) 
I have had the NZ Craft Beer TV Mash Up collab beer, the Tuatara APA (Aotearoa Pale Ale), 8 wired Tall Poppy, Hop Zombie, Tuatara pilsner, Croucher Pilsner and Epic Larger (not Lager) and Epic(urian) Coffee & Fig Oatmeal Stout. I don't usually rate dark beers but have been converted due to Yeastie boys Pot Kettle Black, Croucher Patriot, Tuatara London Porter, Stoke Dark and now Epicurian Stout has topped it off. I must get more as I think this is a one off batch! Soooo Tasty :icon_drool2: 

Cheers All!


----------



## lukiep8

New Zealand is getting a great name for themselves internationally for great beer too. Epic and 8 Wired will be represented at the Copenhagen Beer Festival this year, and only the best get invited to that!


----------



## bum

Australia is international too.


----------



## chunckious

Aren't we the West Island? h34r:


----------



## argon

Had a few Gemans the other night...

Always impressed with this one... Weihenstephaner Kristall

also had the Erdinger Kristall... not nearly as good


----------



## argon

Followed it with the Weihenstephaner Weissbier

Gotta say i preferred the Kristall


----------



## drsmurto

Fullers 1845

Best before date April 2011. :icon_cheers: 

Really showing signs of an old ale now with loads of dried fruits (raisins, prunes) with a hint of sherry. Lovely malt character, slightly nutty.

Served straight out of the spare room at 20C. Possibly a tad warm but very nice.

I really should drag an old ale to the top of the to brew list so i can put it down for a few years. These beers age so well.


----------



## manticle

Epic mayhem.

I get a bit tired of the fact that just about every microbrewery's new offering is an apa or nz apa thingamy (who doesn't like variety and creativity?) but if they were all as good as this, I'd mind less.

Great beer.


----------



## black_labb

manticle said:


> Epic mayhem.
> 
> I get a bit tired of the fact that just about every microbrewery's new offering is an apa or nz apa thingamy (who doesn't like variety and creativity?) but if they were all as good as this, I'd mind less.
> 
> Great beer.




I agree, but I can see why. They sell pretty well compared to some of the more interesting styles, they don't need any particularly difficult mashing or fermenting procedures, the ingredients are pretty straight forward and they can be sold as quick as they can be bottled assuming they are not bottle conditioned. They can be pretty forgiving to brew as well.


----------



## BjornJ

Bison Brewing Organic IPA

http://bisonbrew.com/product/organic-ipa-pale-ale 





Tight, creamy head, not as bitter as I had expected from an IPA.
6% alc, malty sweetness with a little warmth in it.

Nice.
Bjorn


----------



## Spork

BjornJ said:


> Bison Brewing Organic IPA
> 
> http://bisonbrew.com/product/organic-ipa-pale-ale
> 
> View attachment 51544
> 
> 
> 
> Tight, creamy head, not as bitter as I had expected from an IPA.
> 6% alc, malty sweetness with a little warmth in it.
> 
> Nice.
> Bjorn




Where did you get that? I had a couple last summer and I loved them, but have not been able to find it in Australia since.


----------



## Batz

The label tells me this beer is based on Captain Cooks recipe as brewed in 1773 at Dusky Sound New Zealand. Apparently using Spruce and Tea Tree.

I'm loving this beer, any others BM members tried it yet?.

Batz


----------



## Fish13

just got back from moody cow after getting my bag limit of marron. very nice pale ale and there gruntas original ale is very nice.


----------



## BjornJ

Spork said:


> Where did you get that? I had a couple last summer and I loved them, but have not been able to find it in Australia since.




hi mate,
got 3 of them in the BeerMasons box I got from my prettier half for Christmas.

http://www.beermasons.com.au/how-it-works 

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## stuart13

Received a mixed six-pack for Christmas from my sister-in-law.

Had one a night on a camping trip last week:

Moo pilsner - pretty good, hopped with spalt, not traditional, but good all the same... I would drink this again, despite the label.

Red Hill Christmas ale - the best of the lot, well balanced, a real treat. 8.2% - not my cup of tea, but did not taste at all like a high alcohol brew. Felt like one though... 

Bootleg Brewery Raging Bull - unlike the previous brew, tasted like a high alcohol brew, 7 point something. Not for me.

Kooinda Pale Ale - good APA. Nice drop.

Lobethal Bierhaus IPA - hoppy, as you would expect. Not too bad.

3 Ravens White - reasonable, though I could not taste the citrus and coriander. Jaded taste buds perhaps. Best label.


----------



## blakie21

Bought a few today.

6 Pack of Kooinda Black IPA because it was delicious 

Epic Pale ale

and a Moon Dog Henry Ford's Girthsome Fjord - 

Really enjoyed the Moon dog, was like a mashup of an IPA, stout, brown ale all I know is it was damn tasty! will buy more for sure.


----------



## Spork

Batz said:


> View attachment 51545
> 
> 
> The label tells me this beer is based on Captain Cooks recipe as brewed in 1773 at Dusky Sound New Zealand. Apparently using Spruce and Tea Tree.
> 
> I'm loving this beer, any others BM members tried it yet?.
> 
> Batz



Loved it too Batz, so did the BiL, and he's usually more of a lager type, although our recent holiday may have converted him (we drank my whole BM box, and 30 tallies of my HB)



BjornJ said:


> hi mate,
> got 3 of them in the BeerMasons box I got from my prettier half for Christmas.
> 
> http://www.beermasons.com.au/how-it-works
> 
> thanks
> Bjorn



Thanks Bjorn. Same place I got it, but they don't have any Bison beers on their own for sale.  Was hoping you'd found an importer somewhere.


----------



## Dave70

What I did on vacation.

Will be having a crack at this in the near future. Lovely.

That ring pull top proved to be a real time saver the day I left my bottle opener in the car at the beach.


----------



## Malted

Dave70 said:


> What I did on vacation.
> Will be having a crack at this in the near future. Lovely.
> That ring pull top proved to be a real time saver the day I left my bottle opener in the car at the beach.



Well made beer IMO. For a pils it actually has some hop flavour. Maybe 'not to style' but I reckon that makes it better.


----------



## blakie21

More today. Its been a good beer week haha. 

First up was a *Timothy Taylor Landlord* -

Was a nice beer, im generally not a fan of the style but heard good things so gave it a go. Actually enjoyed it a fair bit.

Next was a *4 Pines Kolsch* -

Not really a fan.. not sure if it had handling issues like others have said but not much to say about it, pretty bland.

Thennn *4 Pines Stout* - 

The stout was a nice surprise after the Kolsch, really roasty, chocolatey and yum. 

Now I am having a *Wells Banana Bread Beer* -

Wow, it really tastes of banana bread.. not an outstanding beer but a worthwhile experience! Really interesting beer. First sips were a bit too much and didnt think I liked it.. but then after a little more im enjoying it


----------



## Pennywise

I love the banana bread beer, I've gotten my Dunkelweizen to the point where it tastes quite similar, but with more malt complexity. A mate of mine in sydney loves the shit, he goes out and buys a banana cake every time I send him a few bottles :lol:


----------



## blakie21

Pennywise said:


> I love the banana bread beer, I've gotten my Dunkelweizen to the point where it tastes quite similar, but with more malt complexity. A mate of mine in sydney loves the shit, he goes out and buys a banana cake every time I send him a few bottles :lol:



Oh man, I can see how that would be awesome! Would be pretty hard to balance the banana flavour, do you actually use banana or just the yeast flavours?

Wishing we had some bananas around.. wanting some banana bread like your mate haha.


----------



## Malted

Blakie said:


> Oh man, I can see how that would be awesome! Would be pretty hard to balance the banana flavour, do you actually use banana or just the yeast flavours?
> 
> Wishing we had some bananas around.. wanting some banana bread like your mate haha.



Mmm I have a wheat beer in the fermeter right now, think I'll mush hop it with some banana mush!


----------



## Pennywise

Blakie said:


> Oh man, I can see how that would be awesome! Would be pretty hard to balance the banana flavour, do you actually use banana or just the yeast flavours?
> 
> Wishing we had some bananas around.. wanting some banana bread like your mate haha.



It's all about the yeast. Wyeast 3068 at 21-22c will give you enough banana for you to think there were actual bananas in there. I've just got a few vials out to get a starter ready tomorrow, ya'll making me thirsty


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Beer and cricket. No other comment


----------



## Malted

Pennywise said:


> It's all about the yeast. Wyeast 3068 at 21-22c will give you enough banana for you to think there were actual bananas in there. I've just got a few vials out to get a starter ready tomorrow, ya'll making me thirsty


Do you think they throw less banana with successive generations? I have top cropped and washed and don't get near the amount of banana as the fresh pack did. I used 3638. Might be time to get a new pack and split it? I gave it one more go with slightly underpitching and brewing at 22oC - it is not bananary yet (but to be fair isn't showing cloves either).


----------



## winkle

Liam_snorkel said:


> Beer and cricket. No other comment


 Compared to the Brisbane Bitter that stuff is quite drinkable (considering it comes from).


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Then I guess I'm fortunate enough not to have had Brisbane Bitter. 
I don't think I could have distinguished this from New or Draught.. or whatever.. same old same old. Perfectly appropriate drinkable boring beer to smash down while watching the cricket!


----------



## drsmurto

Yukon Brewing Birch Marzen.

Apparently birch sap is not too dissimilar from maple syrup and to me, that's what the overriding flavour was. Very sweet malt aroma mixed with some caramel. 

Flavour was nice, probably not as malty as I would like a marzen to be and not as dry and crisp a finish but definitely an enjoyable beer.


----------



## Tony

Malted said:


> Do you think they throw less banana with successive generations?



Hell YES..... i pitch, ferment and ditch!

fresh yeast every time!


----------



## Bizier

Last night I had the Holgate Road Trip IPA. While the beer was otherwise OK, it was absolutely dripping with diacetyl, as in I could smell it from a foot away as it was being handed to me. I did finish a pint, but it was a struggle.


----------



## bconnery

Cracked this on New Years...
2009 Crown Ambassador that my wife picked up for $40 at Vintage Cellars a few years back. 

Absolutely lovely!
Rich maltiness, some toffee in there. Dangerously balanced for a big beer. 

(Yes I know the photo is largely of the bottle but things got a little messy after this...)

View attachment 51736


----------



## bconnery

Had this beer with an excellent cheese platter at the Scratch Bar, Milton
Absolutely lovely. 
India Saison, collaboration beer between Bridge Rd and Ngne 
Lots of clean malt, some fruity hops and spicy character in there.
Really enjoyed this beer. 

View attachment 51737


----------



## Spork

Sorry, no pics, because I'm still recovering from holiday mode:

Last night I tried a bottle of Shepherd Neame Bishops Finger and was underwhelmed. Nothing "wrong" with it, but I had hoped for something "better". I followed that with a stubbie of SN "Tumbler", Autumn brown ale. I did enjoy that, been liking the brown ales lately.

Tonight, I just finished a bottle of Theakston "Old Peculier" and I really enjoyed that. A big mouthful of flavour, lovely mahogany colour, and a nice persistant head. Now I'm drinking a North Coast Brewing "Acme" California IPA, and it's a ripper! Reminds me of a SN Torpedo, and thats a very nice beer.


----------



## MitchDudarko

It's in glass...


----------



## Spork

Different.
Have had banana flavours in beer before, esp. wheat beers, but thats been from the yeast. This stuff has actual banana and banana extract in it. The first taste is all barney banana, but after a few mouthfuls it becomes more balanced, although the banana remain prominent throughout.
Quite a nice beer, but I won't be bananaing my fermenters any time soon.


----------



## Spork

Warm here today, and my fu%#@ng CO2 cylinder isn't back yet, so I "had to" go to my local, where I grabbed some beers to try.

First was




As with all the SN beers I've tried it was good. As expected for the style it was a hazy golden colour with banana and some clove flavours. Yum.

Now I'm drinking




Delicious! Haven't had a bad 8wired yet and this is no exception. A complex blend of malty, hoppy tastes with something extra from the yeast. Mmmm.


----------



## jlm

Spork said:


> Warm here today, and my fu%#@ng CO2 cylinder isn't back yet, so I "had to" go to my local, where I grabbed some beers to try.
> 
> First was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with all the SN beers I've tried it was good. As expected for the style it was a hazy golden colour with banana and some clove flavours. Yum.
> 
> Now I'm drinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delicious! Haven't had a bad 8wired yet and this is no exception. A complex blend of malty, hoppy tastes with something extra from the yeast. Mmmm.


That Saison Sauvin is outstanding....I'll have to stock up seeing as there's some competition for Crown's stock.


----------



## winkle

bconnery said:


> Had this beer with an excellent cheese platter at the Scratch Bar, Milton
> Absolutely lovely.
> India Saison, collaboration beer between Bridge Rd and Ngne
> Lots of clean malt, some fruity hops and spicy character in there.
> Really enjoyed this beer.
> 
> View attachment 51737



Hmmm, must get one next visit :icon_cheers:


----------



## Northside Novice

:wub: View attachment 51785




Its from England , Its black And its yummy! Quick go and get some :icon_cheers:


----------



## yardy

got the Erdinger to do a side by side of my Dunkel, mine's not an Erdinger and needs more choc malt..

Yard


----------



## Asha05

MitchDudarko said:


> It's in glass...


Is that the mix bowl in the back ground...?


----------



## Pennywise

Mmmmm


----------



## Dave70

Spork said:


> First was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with all the SN beers I've tried it was good. As expected for the style it was a hazy golden colour with banana and some clove flavours. Yum.



I gotta say I'm a big fan of the SN brand also. But I've got five of these left in the fridge after tipping half of the first one down the sink. 
I really should just accept the fact that wheats aren't my thing I guess, but it's beer, so I persist..


----------



## argon

Has anybody ever not had a ******* gusher from Murray's? 

I've tried at least 3 separate beers from them and they've all gushed. And I don't subscribe to the poor handling bullshit. Each time I've had Murray's it's been from reputable outlets.

Openes the bottle to spurting foam, knew it was fucked, but poured less than half the 330ml bottle into a schooner glass and had to stop as it surged overthr rim. Had a look again at the bottom of the bottle and it was coated in black shit.

I am less than pleased... Also no best before date stamped on the bottle or recognisable batch markings.











Edit: quick search of word Murray's and gusher turns up a heap of results... Surprise, surprise.


----------



## Bizier

Pennywise said:


> Mmmmm


You said it mate.


----------



## chunckious

argon said:


> Has anybody ever not had a ******* gusher from Murray's?
> 
> I've tried at least 3 separate beers from them and they've all gushed. And I don't subscribe to the poor handling bullshit. Each time I've had Murray's it's been from reputable outlets.
> 
> Openes the bottle to spurting foam, knew it was fucked, but poured less than half the 330ml bottle into a schooner glass and had to stop as it surged overthr rim. Had a look again at the bottom of the bottle and it was coated in black shit.
> 
> I am less than pleased... Also no best before date stamped on the bottle or recognisable batch markings.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: quick search of word Murray's and gusher turns up a heap of results... Surprise, surprise.



I know their has been discussions on this already.
I only encounted it a couple of times earlier last year with the Nirvana. 

I have been picking up Angry Man whenever I get the chance, even from Dan's it's tasting noice. Love that stuff!!


----------



## Duff

argon said:


> Has anybody ever not had a ******* gusher from Murray's?
> 
> I've tried at least 3 separate beers from them and they've all gushed. And I don't subscribe to the poor handling bullshit. Each time I've had Murray's it's been from reputable outlets.
> 
> Openes the bottle to spurting foam, knew it was fucked, but poured less than half the 330ml bottle into a schooner glass and had to stop as it surged overthr rim. Had a look again at the bottom of the bottle and it was coated in black shit.
> 
> I am less than pleased... Also no best before date stamped on the bottle or recognisable batch markings.
> 
> Edit: quick search of word Murray's and gusher turns up a heap of results... Surprise, surprise.



Never had one, and I've bought a few boxes and bottles from them online.


----------



## bum

argon said:


> Has anybody ever not had a ******* gusher from Murray's?
> 
> I've tried at least 3 separate beers from them and they've all gushed. And I don't subscribe to the poor handling bullshit. Each time I've had Murray's it's been from reputable outlets.


You may wish to reconsider how reputable they are. I had nothing but gushing Murrays from Uncle Dan (to the point where I couldn't understand why people rated the brewery so highly). Then I started buying them from Slowbeer and Purvis and haven't had a gusher since. Magnificent beers from a magnificent brewery.


----------



## chunckious

bum said:


> Magnificent beers from a magnificent brewery.



End of story.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

no, not end of story.



argon said:


> Has anybody ever not had a ******* gusher from Murray's?
> 
> I've tried at least 3 separate beers from them and they've all gushed. And I don't subscribe to the poor handling bullshit. Each time I've had Murray's it's been from reputable outlets.
> 
> Openes the bottle to spurting foam, knew it was fucked, but poured less than half the 330ml bottle into a schooner glass and had to stop as it surged overthr rim. Had a look again at the bottom of the bottle and it was coated in black shit.
> 
> I am less than pleased... Also no best before date stamped on the bottle or recognisable batch markings.
> 
> Edit: quick search of word Murray's and gusher turns up a heap of results... Surprise, surprise.


yep, had exactly the same problem the other night, at Archive of all places. So we can't blame Uncle Dan's handling with this one......

gushhed like crazy, beer was hazy, and it tasted like shit. the bartender told my mate that it was "normal". i told my mate to take them back to the bar but he decided to drink them both anyway. :icon_vomit: 

no datestamp that I could see either.










EDIT: added 2nd pic


----------



## beers

bum said:


> You may wish to reconsider how reputable they are. I had nothing but gushing Murrays from Uncle Dan (to the point where I couldn't understand why people rated the brewery so highly). Then I started buying them from Slowbeer and Purvis and haven't had a gusher since. Magnificent beers from a magnificent brewery.



How could bad handling cause gushers?

I've had, & heard of others having, gushers bought direct from Murrays themselves.


----------



## bum

beers said:


> I've had, & heard of others having, gushers bought direct from Murrays themselves.


Not saying that isn't possible but I am saying they do make good beers. 

Besides, you're opening up that "Australian breweries can;t bottle for shit" can of worms again here - which probably isn't worth entering into yet again.


----------



## barls

all the ones ive had ive never had a gusher. must be lucky. 
but seriously poor handling can cause this problem. 
if you really feel like having a whinge send shawn an email and see what he says about it.


----------



## kdaust

Bleh - All gushers for me recently. Whole 4 pack of Angry Man seemed way over carbed. Even tried the third from the bottle thinking it could be my shit pouring, but alas - like a billion pop rocks in my mouth. Not impressed.

But about 3 months ago, had a single of Whale Ale to try. Carbed fine. So no idea what's going on at Murray's bottlers.


----------



## jyo

What a great beer! Cheers Ledgenko. You petal.


----------



## yardy

jyo said:


> What a great beer! Cheers Ledgenko. You petal.



nice looking beer but you need to water that fuckin' bush...


----------



## jyo

yardy said:


> nice looking beer but you need to water that fuckin' bush...



Mate, my bush gets frequently manicured and I take pics of it. Isn't that enough?


----------



## yardy

jyo said:


> Mate, my bush gets frequently manicured and I take pics of it. Isn't that enough?



fair enough cobber, i've probably just got bush envy..


----------



## [email protected]

Ive had quite a few Murrays beers before, some off tap, more bottles, all have been great.
After all the gusher talk i thought i would give the Angry Man a go today seeing i was nearer the big smoke.




Im about to send an email to them as this is not normal.
The beer looks blurry because of the crazy amount of bubbles.
Tastes of nothing, bland and fizzy with some kind of twang about it. 
Best before: 23 / 10 / 12 
purchased from Dan the man.

Makes me a little bit angry man, having to tip beer and all.


----------



## Tony

argon said:


> Has anybody ever not had a ******* gusher from Murray's?



Ive not had a gusher as yet but i did get a quite expensive bottle of heart of darkness i think it was.... and it was flat.

I get some angry man a few weeks back from dans here and it was fine.


----------



## Adam Howard

Well trip to Archive tonight was My Wife's Bitter, Moo Brew Saison, Sunshine Coast Rauchbier, Sunshine Coast Rye ESB and Bridge Road Bling IPA. Followed by Mikkeller Single Hop IPA's Summit and Simcoe.

Moo Brew Saison: Dry, salty, acidic and lovely. Could drink a shiteload of these.

Rauchbier: Bacon.....bacon... Got over it after the first few sips. Well made but not my thing.

Rye ESB: Smooth, almost creamy mouthfeel. Spicy bitterness and great finish.

Bling IPA: All about the hops. Great IPA.

Single Hop Summit: Resiny. High alpha of this hop plus aroma potential makes it a serious contender in future brews.

Single Hop Simcoe: HUGE passionfruit. Just when I thought Pacific Ale was passionfruit this came along. First experience of raw Simcoe......WOW. Love this hop. As a single hop through an IPA.....faultless. Will look at throwing both the Summit and Simcoe as single hops through my Black ale to see what's what.


----------



## drew9242

jyo said:


> What a great beer! Cheers Ledgenko. You petal.
> 
> View attachment 51811



:icon_offtopic: That bush is awesome. I would love to have the patience and devotion to look after one of them. I have always loved Japanese gardens and there architecture. 

Do you have more then 1?


----------



## Muggus

Beer4U said:


> Ive had quite a few Murrays beers before, some off tap, more bottles, all have been great.
> After all the gusher talk i thought i would give the Angry Man a go today seeing i was nearer the big smoke.
> 
> View attachment 51825
> 
> 
> Im about to send an email to them as this is not normal.
> The beer looks blurry because of the crazy amount of bubbles.
> Tastes of nothing, bland and fizzy with some kind of twang about it.
> Best before: 23 / 10 / 12
> purchased from Dan the man.
> 
> Makes me a little bit angry man, having to tip beer and all.


Damn shame. Hear about this alot too...doesn't help a reputation. 
Never had any problems personally, (living 30km from the Brewery might help) but off tap certainly seems the way to go for their range, particularly for the more session orientated beers (Angry Man/Rude Boy/Whale Ale/Punch & Judy). Just a shame it's not that widely available.


----------



## jyo

yardy said:


> fair enough cobber, i've probably just got bush envy..



My wife says the same thing, Yardy!




Drew9242 said:


> :icon_offtopic: That bush is awesome. I would love to have the patience and devotion to look after one of them. I have always loved Japanese gardens and there architecture.
> 
> Do you have more then 1?



Thanks mate.
I have about 6. This one is about 7 years old...I have one that is about 15 yrs. It takes so long to get them looking half decent (if training from scratch) and since starting this all grain caper they have been neglected.


----------



## keifer33

jyo said:


> Thanks mate.
> I have about 6. This one is about 7 years old...I have one that is about 15 yrs. It takes so long to get them looking half decent (if training from scratch) and since starting this all grain caper they have been neglected.



Is that cause your always pissed on good beer or the time it takes to make the beer....or all of the above


----------



## beers

Muggus said:


> Damn shame. Hear about this alot too...doesn't help a reputation.



SShhhh. <_<


----------



## cam89brewer

Beer4U said:


> Ive had quite a few Murrays beers before, some off tap, more bottles, all have been great.
> After all the gusher talk i thought i would give the Angry Man a go today seeing i was nearer the big smoke.
> 
> View attachment 51825
> 
> 
> Im about to send an email to them as this is not normal.
> The beer looks blurry because of the crazy amount of bubbles.
> Tastes of nothing, bland and fizzy with some kind of twang about it.
> Best before: 23 / 10 / 12
> purchased from Dan the man.
> 
> Makes me a little bit angry man, having to tip beer and all.



It isn't like red oak and need's to stay refrigerated does it? This time of the year a lot of the beer comes in out of an extremely hot truck and I'm sure it couldn't help any beer being stored above 30+C..


----------



## Pennywise

Had a few sips of this puppy last night, it was swmbo's beer so didn't get to enjoy it as she did. One of the best Stouts I've had IMHO


----------



## Pennywise

Bizier said:


> You said it mate.



I was really impressed with how dry it was, but still extremely malty, and the tart/sourness wasn't over the top. I love a good Lambic but struggle to have more than one glass. This I could drink all night, excellently well balance beer


----------



## argon

bum said:


> You may wish to reconsider how reputable they are.


This bottle i got from Archive, from their cold room. The other beers i've had gushers out of were from Era about 12months back and from Nectar, shortly before they closed down. All beers were refrigerated when purchased and then straight into a fridge at home.

All of the above places are/were considered the best places to buy beer in Brisbane, that have a great reputation fro handling their product. I've bought numerous beers (+30?) from these outlets over the last 2 years adn had 4 gushers in that time, 3 from Murray's and 1 from Kaimai. This is the first time i've posted my disappointment, and perhaps could have dialed back the pissed off nature of the post.



bum said:


> I had nothing but gushing Murrays from Uncle Dan (to the point where I couldn't understand why people rated the brewery so highly). Then I started buying them from Slowbeer and Purvis and haven't had a gusher since. Magnificent beers from a magnificent brewery.



I'm in the same boat. I've heard really good things about the beers, when in good condition. But equally I've heard many stories of disappointment upon presentation of gushing beers.

I'll continue to seek out their beer as i'm really keen to support what they do and sample what they have on offer. I just think from now on, i'll be inspecting the bottle prior to purchase (there was thick black sediment in the bottle) and be prepared for possible issues.

To add to the discussion, i emailed Shawn and had a response this morning. He seems as disappointed as me in the way the beer presented. I believe they are working hard to ensure that their beers get to us in the best condition possible. He has also generously offered to send a replacement Icon 2IPA when the next batch is ready. I'm certainly looking forward to trying it in's best condition.


----------



## eamonnfoley

I'm having a similar situation with Murrays Nirvana - slight cidery twang on it. And then I realised they dont even brew it anymore. Its known as angry man. Must have been sold an old 4 pack (although I usually check use-by dates). Will have a look when I get home.


----------



## [email protected]

I also got a reply email from Shawn this morning.
Offered to send me replacement beer, which i declined as i don't want to subject a good beer to the trauma of postal service to where i live.

However, this goes to show how they do things at Murrays, they take things like this seriously and are more than willing to engage with the consumer about their product. Unlike many others.

May they continue to make interesting high quality beer.


----------



## DU99

http://www.monteiths.co.nz/beers-and-cider...s/single-source

Also trying this



very nice


----------



## Goldenchild

Pennywise said:


> I was really impressed with how dry it was, but still extremely malty, and the tart/sourness wasn't over the top. I love a good Lambic but struggle to have more than one glass. This I could drink all night, excellently well balance beer



Definitely a lovely drop! I had this very similar beer on tap last week and then was seriously disappointed when I went back sat night when it was gone. Luckily they had it in bottle aswell.
http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/verhaeghe-duc...bourgogne/6945/
Like I said very similar Flanders style red mixed between barrel aged and not. I think they pull of the style a bit better though. If you see it grab it! Will not disappoint.


Also enjoyed the oaked release of the flying dogs gonzo imperial porter. quite a rich beer and amazing aroma I honestly couldn't take my nose away from the glass!

Sorry no photos haven't worked out how to upload from iPhone. And computers dead.


----------



## blakie21

Had a couple recently (too lazy to take pics atm sorry )







A really nice beer, probably one of the best belgians I have had to be honest! Nice to have one at 6.5% so you can drink a bit more. 






A step above the Saison Dupont, more caramel and hides the percentage well at 9.5%! Best saison I have had so far (not many)


----------



## Fish13

researching pilsners at the moment and guess what

majorly dissapointed


----------



## Fish13

now drinking moody cow Gruntas orginal ale.

IT has a homebrew tang to it but it is way more enjoyable then the james squire pilsner


----------



## Muggus

fish13 said:


> researching pilsners at the moment and guess what
> 
> majorly dissapointed


Have you tried the some of the Czech ones? Urquell is the bench mark, with Budvar also worth a look.
Been a which since i've tried a JS Pilsner...was quite good when it first came out.


----------



## Dave70

fish13 said:


> researching pilsners at the moment and guess what
> 
> majorly dissapointed




Me to. I liked the Mac's Hop Rocker so much I'm planing a pilsner with cascade and nelson sauvignon. Looking for commercial examples that use the hop.
I've given up on all Squires beers. They either taste like shit recipes or like they cut the final product with 30% water.


----------



## blakie21

Interesting one today and many to come tomorrow. The internationalbeershop must love me. Spent heaps the past few months. I thought brewing would save me money haha. 80 bucks for 8 beers... Got an epicurean coffee fig stout I can't wait for tomorrow ! 

This one really tastes like coffee. Is a bit intense though tasting pretty burnt but being an amber ale its a little overpowering. Still a nice beer for sure but their Brown ale is the best Ive had for sure. Worth an experience!


----------



## adz1179

have heard pretty bad things about this beer, but scored a 4 pack today from a supplier...




is it anything special, no not really.... is it what its trying to be, yes... and not a bad attempt....... i've had worse APA's....


----------



## chunckious

Bridge Rd - Bling IPA

Have to say, one of my favourite go to Local IPA's. An IPA with body!!!!


----------



## chunckious

Murrays - Angry Man Pale Ale.

From Dan's, tastes as it should. Noice Pale Ale with rich citrus aroma. Chugg


----------



## manticle

fish13 said:


> researching pilsners at the moment



Pilsner urquell
Kruscovice
Budvar
Trumer 

Start there.

Preferably accompanied by half a duck, a huge pile of pickled cabbage, some bread dumplings on a wooden board with the beer in 1 litre mugs served by a waitress with a sexy Eastern European accent.

Even more preferable to be in the Czech republic but on my current wage, I'll have to stick to Collingwood.

I'm drinking Brok export because I like it, cold because it's hot. That and cold Zyviec will be my staple for the evening until I get into a pint of LC pale later on.


----------



## Fish13

manticle said:


> Pilsner urquell
> Kruscovice
> Budvar
> Trumer
> 
> Start there.
> 
> Preferably accompanied by half a duck, a huge pile of pickled cabbage, some bread dumplings on a wooden board with the beer in 1 litre mugs served by a waitress with a sexy Eastern European accent.
> 
> Even more preferable to be in the Czech republic but on my current wage, I'll have to stick to Collingwood.
> 
> I'm drinking Brok export because I like it, cold because it's hot. That and cold Zyviec will be my staple for the evening until I get into a pint of LC pale later on.



i got a large breasted woman to serve me would that help for not being in eastern Europe? although i would love a beer bath and a hot Hungarian woman to serve me the beers from her chesticles.....


----------



## blakie21

I caved and had another beer. This time a Haandbryggeriet Costa Rica.

Really nice porter if you like coffee, which I do.


----------



## Tony

fish13 said:


> researching pilsners at the moment and guess what
> 
> majorly dissapointed



Mate...... get one of these:

http://myonlineshop.net.au/warnersatthebay...DIKTINER%20PILS

German pils to die for!

pic atached:


----------



## manticle

@fish: The beers, the food and the boobs would be fine.

These beers are subtle flavoured compared to super hopped up monsters (but still full of flavour) and meant to be drunk with food, company and music.

Context makes a lot of things that are great: greater.

JS pilsner doesn't cut it. Their porter and IPA are the only two beers I rate as worth the effort these days unless it's free. Free and me get along well.


----------



## Muggus

manticle said:


> Budvar
> 
> Preferably accompanied by half a duck, a huge pile of pickled cabbage, some bread dumplings on a wooden board with the beer in 1 litre mugs served by a waitress with a sexy Eastern European accent.
> 
> Even more preferable to be in the Czech republic but on my current wage, I'll have to stick to Collingwood.


Ahhh Prague...drinking litres of the stuff served by buxom waitresses with hot accents...its heaven already, and then you realise a 500mL glass costs like the equivelent of 50c Aussie...and then you start tipping said waitresses, and they become even more friendly...good times! Possibly the best beer in the world for that reason....


----------



## Tony

Muggus said:


> Ahhh Prague...drinking litres of the stuff served by buxom waitresses with hot accents...its heaven already, and then you realise a 500mL glass costs like the equivelent of 50c Aussie...and then you start tipping said waitresses, and they become even more friendly...good times! Possibly the best beer in the world for that reason....



I hate you !!! <_<


----------



## Shed101

Just watching someone from cologne drink a 4 pines kolsch. Too heavy and too foamy.


----------



## blakie21

manticle said:


> @fish: The beers, the food and the boobs would be fine.
> 
> These beers are subtle flavoured compared to super hopped up monsters (but still full of flavour) and meant to be drunk with food, company and music.
> 
> Context makes a lot of things that are great: greater.
> 
> JS pilsner doesn't cut it. Their porter and IPA are the only two beers I rate as worth the effort these days unless it's free. Free and me get along well.



Agreed, the porter is actually pretty nice! Got a bit of a shock after drinking other JS beers off tap and thinking 'why the hell did i pay $10 for this!?' then having a bottle of porter and thinking wow this is nice!

Had an amber ale recently and thought it was pretty bad to be honest..


----------



## manticle

Tony said:


> I hate you !!! <_<




me too


----------



## Dave70

This evenings contenders arranged in order of alcomoholicness. Garden variety selection from Dans.

I know I've put the slipper into Squires beers, but this was the pilsner that inspired me to unbalance many a brew with to much saaz. I do like that hop.
We'll see.


----------



## Fish13

the red angus and the js are prob the worst of the bunch.

but i do hope your JS is better then mine.


----------



## Tony

:icon_offtopic: but i will give you a small hint to making good Pilsners

Dont use much late hops. It doesnt work

Simple grain bill... 100% pils, lots of low alpha (5% or less) FRESH hops of choice in a 40 min bittering addition. Add maybe 0.5g / L at flame out.

Thats it.


----------



## Fish13

Tony said:


> :icon_offtopic: but i will give you a small hint to making good Pilsners
> 
> Dont use much late hops. It doesnt work
> 
> Simple grain bill... 100% pils, lots of low alpha (5% or less) FRESH hops of choice in a 40 min bittering addition. Add maybe 0.5g / L at flame out.
> 
> Thats it.



cheers planning a hallertau pilsner with 100% pils. Cocko has been helping me my recipe and thinks maybe a bit of crystal may give it a bit of backbone (cant remember fully as i got called a right c*nt) the additions are 60, 30 and 15 and maybe a small amount at flame out depending on the aromas given off during the boil.


----------



## Fish13

manticle said:


> Pilsner urquell
> Kruscovice
> Budvar
> Trumer



i have got some of these today. i grabbed the trumer and am having it now. quite nice intial taste then a worrying follow through... very clean and crisp beer. i do enjoy it.

I grabbed one from turkey called efes... ******* sucked!! nastier then the JS. i guess when its brewed with rice adjunct.....

very pale colour and bright. No head but i think thats cause my glass my have something to do with it.

The trumer on the other hand shits all over it!


----------



## Dave70

fish13 said:


> the red angus and the js are prob the worst of the bunch.
> 
> but i do hope your JS is better then mine.



No. No it wasn't. Now it tastes like some executive decided a slightly _risque_ moniker would attract a wider market share than a nice hop / malt flavor. I'm sure the old pilsner was much better. It cant be just me.

The angus was particularly disappointing. 
Like a bottle of fizzy flavorless carbonic bite.

If there's one factor that drives me to become a better homebrewer, it's the standard of commercial beer.


----------



## Fish13

I had the red angus one night over a nice meal at nicola's in bunbury. wasn't the nice beer to go down with the meal.


----------



## jbowers

I like Red Angus when it's fresh. Nice Nelson Sauvin character...


----------



## manticle

Skalak Rohozec Pivovar

Not my photo but I am being a heathen and drinking straight from the bottle so it will do.

Drinking it cold too - unlike me but **** it's hot and stinky here today. Czech lagers go down a treat in this weather.

This one is a little like a big glass of creamed corn but I get excited by new beers I haven't tried with labels in different languages. Will probably revert back to zyviec or sambor brok for my next fix though.

NB: Photo shows a 12% version. This one is 5.2 but can't find a decent image anywhere and can't post images on this borrowed work computer.


----------



## edschache

currently drinking: two metre tall - cleansing ale

not my cup of tea  Smells of honey on the nose but the has a strange sour bitterness on the palate. Does anyone know if this is normal for this beer?

had a mikeller simcoe yesterday which was delicious. Should've grabbed 2 of them and left this on the shelf.

Yesterdays other find was bridge road india saison on tap at archive. Saison is not normally my style of choice but this one was very drinkable.

Ed


----------



## yum beer

James Squire Pale Ale, yesterday, 



disgusting......another JS let down, 


did have a JS Porter the other evening, bloody yum, had one with my brother yesterday after a game of golf, he liked it...his first dark beer for many a year.
still the only JS I have enjoyed.


----------



## jlm

edschache said:


> currently drinking: two metre tall - cleansing ale
> 
> not my cup of tea  Smells of honey on the nose but the has a strange sour bitterness on the palate. Does anyone know if this is normal for this beer?



Nothing is normal for this brewer. I've been drinking them since my first visit to Tas around the time they started, then once or twice a year when I've come down to visit friends/family, and now I've relocated down here sifted through their range once again and....yeah. They claim with their spiel that as they are using their own malt and hops that "slight" variations in batches may occur, however blatant infections aside, the variation between high and low points leave them averageing pretty poorly in my books. Will Keep on giving them a go, but perhaps they should go back to wine.


----------



## bconnery

edschache said:


> currently drinking: two metre tall - cleansing ale
> 
> not my cup of tea  Smells of honey on the nose but the has a strange sour bitterness on the palate. Does anyone know if this is normal for this beer?
> 
> 
> Ed


No, and yes 
Uninfected, or whatever it is that is happening to them, 2 Metre Tall make some nice beers. I really enjoyed the Cleansing Ale when I had it the first time. 
Since then most of their beers I have tried, and I know I'm not alone here, have had a sourness of varying degrees. Without this they are quite nice, and sometimes it has actually worked in the beer too but they've definitely got issues somewhere along the line. 
Different venues, even different cities, so unlikely to be retailer issue for example.


----------



## Shed101

edschache said:


> currently drinking: two metre tall - cleansing ale
> 
> not my cup of tea  Smells of honey on the nose but the has a strange sour bitterness on the palate. Does anyone know if this is normal for this beer?



Yes, Ashley is a bit "out there" with some of his beers. 

I told him I thought it was "unusual" back in 2007 when it was available on handpump in Tassie I guess he sticks to his guns.

Weirdly, though, it kind of grew on me.


----------



## yum beer

Dave70 said:


> This evenings contenders arranged in order of alcomoholicness. Garden variety selection from Dans.
> 
> I know I've put the slipper into Squires beers, but this was the pilsner that inspired me to unbalance many a brew with to much saaz. I do like that hop.
> We'll see.



hey Dave, how was the bombardier bitter?


----------



## chunckious

Not the cheapest beer in town...but wow!!!!!


----------



## Dave70

yum beer said:


> hey Dave, how was the bombardier bitter?



I drank it a to cold really, and thus it was a little on the thin and fizzy side. I think the fruity / malty notes would have been far more pronounced had I given it time to warm a little.
It is after all, a English ale. 
I'm giving it three and a half stars (out of a possible five)

That and the Winter ale - though it really hasn't got the balls to be called a doppelbock - were the picks for me.

The Sierra was nothing like the on tap stuff I enjoyed a Lake Tahoe a few years ago. But then again, they were $2 a pint..


----------



## Liam_snorkel

speaking of monteiths winter ale - I picked up a carton for $37 this weekend. good deal.
very drinkable, a bit watered down for a bock.


----------



## Muggus

manticle said:


> NB: Photo shows a 12% version. This one is 5.2 but can't find a decent image anywhere and can't post images on this borrowed work computer.


This is where it gets a bit confusing with Czech bottled beers. That 12% actually refers to the degrees Plato in the original beer...so around 1.048 in SG.

Confused the living buggery out of me at first, even something like Skalak has an 11%, 12%, and 13%...all quite similar but differently priced. 
Shopping for beers in the supermarkets there can be a bit of a nightmare...a cheap nightmare though.


----------



## brettprevans

manticle said:


> Skalak Rohozec Pivovar
> 
> Not my photo but I am being a heathen and drinking straight from the bottle so it will do.
> 
> Drinking it cold too - unlike me but **** it's hot and stinky here today. Czech lagers go down a treat in this weather.
> 
> This one is a little like a big glass of creamed corn but I get excited by new beers I haven't tried with labels in different languages. Will probably revert back to zyviec or sambor brok for my next fix though.
> 
> NB: Photo shows a 12% version. This one is 5.2 but can't find a decent image anywhere and can't post images on this borrowed work computer.


lol what a pisser....gues what i found last night at a bottlo (hadnt seen your post either manticle)



it was my travler. and no i wasnt driving.
i found mine to be very like budvar except a little more maltier with some hitns of dusty malt. not quite as clean. maybe it was more like the kozel lager. perfect temp (I was blown away that they had their beer fridge at a good temp). not a bad little drop IMO. I must have got a better bottle than your mants. went down a treat on the way home after collecting chinese for dinner. 

also bought a Hitachino Nest Red Rice Ale. forgot to drink it. will post pics/review when i do.


----------



## argon

Had a few of these the other night. Lovely choc porter. Could drink alot of this stuff.


----------



## [email protected]

argon said:


> Had a few of these the other night. Lovely choc porter. Could drink alot of this stuff.



Agreed, would be my go to beer in winter if it was more readily available out my way. 
Need a good clone recipe, maybe you should work on one ?


----------



## Jace89

There is a brewing network show which has a holgate beer (can't remember which one now), but they talk alot about the temptress in that...I think. It's one of them Can You Clone It eps


----------



## DU99

Temptress my daughter even like's it..have to restock the fridge,and was watching merc's menu and he was using holgate ESB


----------



## marksfish

Jace said:


> There is a brewing network show which has a holgate beer (can't remember which one now), but they talk alot about the temptress in that...I think. It's one of them Can You Clone It eps



it was the nut brown ale .


----------



## manticle

Muggus said:


> This is where it gets a bit confusing with Czech bottled beers. That 12% actually refers to the degrees Plato in the original beer...so around 1.048 in SG.
> 
> Confused the living buggery out of me at first, even something like Skalak has an 11%, 12%, and 13%...all quite similar but differently priced.
> Shopping for beers in the supermarkets there can be a bit of a nightmare...a cheap nightmare though.



Makes more sense. Cheers.

Funny coincidence CM2. They sell budvar and pilsner urquell (and I'm sure I've grabbed trumer from there as well so with this weather, I might do a czech lager comparison soon.

Budvar seems like a decent description - I do get a fair whack of corn with that one too.


----------



## Tony

fish13 said:


> and thinks maybe a bit of crystal may give it a bit of backbone.
> the additions are 60, 30 and 15 and maybe a small amount at flame out depending on the aromas given off during the boil.



NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..................
.............

Dont put crystal in a pilsner.

Oh dear.

with a pilsner think simple simple SIMPLE!

One malt.... pilsner..... no "backbone" needed.... its not a stout. You want the light honey sweet and biscuity malt flavours of the pilsner malt to shine.

keep the hop additions simple. Choose one hop and just use that.

Add lots in a late bittering addition, and if you must, a little bit at the end of the boil but this will be a small amout and not really needed.

A pilsner is not ment to be a hop monster like an APA and do not under-estimate the power of the big late low AA bittering addition.

snap chill, ferment cool with a good lager yeast........

HEAVEN!


When you drink a good pilsner it should be a simple beer with just a few defined characters that pop and make you think... WOW.

No backbone, no big hop smack in the face........ the secret is a blend between subtlety and prominance but all characters in the mix should ballance each other.


----------



## Goldenchild

Spent saturday evening in one of the best bars in Gothenburg Sweden with some other beer geek friends.

Bar is called 3 sm rum( 3 small rooms) if your ever in this part of the world check it out.
The biggest selection (few hundred) of belgians in sweden. and then many other imports and swedish crafts.
this is the poster you see when you first walk into the bar.


blask roughly means slushy/watery
the rest translates to 
3 sm rum dont sell 

instead we serve mineral water.
the beers listed are what you will normally find in most swedish bars.
keeps alot of the punters out and gives you a great idea of the beers they do sell.

started with a grottenbier bruin


very different belgian apperently aged in caves . found it was bit overly carbonated which was odd considering the bottle was a few years old and a very diferent taste but enjoyable unlike any other belgian ive had before.
the owner (raz) ended up pulling out another beer which he said would be more to my taste. poured himself a glass and gave me the rest.


he was right i found it more balanced and lower carbonation
'
the missus chose this lovely number


she found it a bit sweet. i loved it ive spent a few yrs in nth america and love the taste of cherry flavoured things i think it works especially well in this lambic.

had a break from the belgians and enjoyed a few from there taps.
mikkeller-nelson sauvon havent had any nelson since being at home extremely well balenced ale. loved it.
rogue- brutal ipa- great ipa not overly bitter and great tasting american hops. really fresh!
oppigrds(swede brewery)- indian tribute great uk style ipa but with us hops unlike most ipas flooding the market at the moment very pleasant surprise

followed with 
'
probably not the best choice after a bunch of ipa but couldnt resist when i seen it there.

few glasses of water to clear the pallet then came the real treat of the night



2010 bottle. by far the best lambic ive ever had. massive fan of lemony tartness and funk. absolute treat!
planned to finish the nightsharing this one.
but raz the owner pulled this one out for another customer and gave me a glass just before i left.


hard to really judge after the 3 fontan. quite fruity but gunna have to taste again before really rating.


----------



## Goldenchild

while im at it might aswell post a few others ive had over the week.









no photo but had the mikkeller/3 floyds-boogoop on tap very tasty hopped up barley wine. 10.4% so i was feeling it after a few others.
bottle is being released in the monopoly bottlo system they have here this week will be aging a few to see how it tastes over the years.


----------



## vykuza

No [photos unfortunately, because I didn't grab my camera before I went out, but tonight:

Russian River Temptation:
Blonde sour aged in chardonnay casks, dry, but not bone, heavy acidity, nice floral brett and some clean vanilla oak. OUTSTANDING.

Logsdon Farmhouse Seizoen Bretta:
What it says on the bottle. A saison with Brett. It was good, for sure, but could totally replicate this at home with a small effort. Good but not great.

New Belgium La Folie:
A solid flemish red, with excellent barrel character, but doesn't hold a candle to a Rodenbach grand cru. Also good but not great.

Hopworks IPA on handpump.
Creamy Cascade and Amarillo dry hopped so hard it sticks to your teeth like caramel. MMMMM

All enjoyed at http://www.baileystaproom.com/ Portland.

Next stop: Cascade barrel house tomorrow for the tapping of the weekly sour barrel.


----------



## pimpsqueak

Just tried the Epic Flying Nun 30th Anniversary Ale. Reminded me a lot of the Tuatara APA, which is good, because it's bloody delicious.

On a side note, went to Harts last week for the Thunder Road launch. Full steam Lager and Brunswick Bitter... what a waste of time. They could have been nearly any generic Aussie megaswill. Disappointing I thought.
I couldn't wait to run downstairs for a pint of Hangman.


----------



## ben_sa

Picked a couple up this arvo... Never seen nor heard of the Macs sassy red bitter or the hop rocker pils...

Ring pull-win!

The lobo's are for the missus... Clearly


----------



## black_labb

pimpsqueak said:


> Just tried the Epic Flying Nun 30th Anniversary Ale. Reminded me a lot of the Tuatara APA, which is good, because it's bloody delicious.
> 
> On a side note, went to Harts last week for the Thunder Road launch. Full steam Lager and Brunswick Bitter... what a waste of time. They could have been nearly any generic Aussie megaswill. Disappointing I thought.
> I couldn't wait to run downstairs for a pint of Hangman.




Was at hartson australia day and tried the bitter. Wasn't impressed either. Had a fair bit of green apple taste (acetaldehyde??) and not much malt or hops. Had a bitter at redoak later which was better and saw a group wearing thunder road shirts but didn't bother saying anything to them.


----------



## brettprevans

ben_sa said:


> ....Never seen nor heard of the Macs sassy red bitter or the hop rocker pils...


macs is owned by lion nathan. its in NZ. they arent bad beers.


----------



## ben_sa

LN you say... Well... This shall be interesting...

The Lord Nelson 3 sheets was surprisingly tasty. 4.c roughly... Dunno why i thought it would be shit but i have always walked straight past it at bottle shops... Maybe its the label... :-/


----------



## ben_sa

Has anyone had the steam exchange oscar ale? It was the last bottle and limited release... Debating whether to crack it...


----------



## chunckious

ben_sa said:


> Has anyone had the steam exchange oscar ale? It was the last bottle and limited release... Debating whether to crack it...



Is that beer a Californian Common?


----------



## Camo1234

Had my engagement party at Archive last night so had a great time enjoying a great variety.


Had a few of the Bacchus Schwarzbier... Excellent Drop! Cheers Ross for getting this one put on for the night!


----------



## Camo1234

It's not often that you get an excuse to splash out on an expensive bottle of beer, so whilst I had permission I went for the Black Tokyo Imperial Stout..... Holly Hell Batman! That was one crazy, intense beer! I must say that I have not had alot of heavy stouts before and certainly never something like this.... 18% and $70 a bottle (330ml).... Only really had a small amount and shared it with mates.... Definitely an experiance!


----------



## Camo1234




----------



## SAbier

ben_sa said:


> Has anyone had the steam exchange oscar ale? It was the last bottle and limited release... Debating whether to crack it...



where did you get the oscar ale from??
for me its the best beer steam exchange ever made
nive pic btw, u still got any blanche de chambly left? he he


----------



## keifer33

Some of the Mikeller Single Hop IPA Range. I got Amarillo, Apollo, Bravo and Citra. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Tony

Enjoying this at the moment:






Its a nice beer. Its a NZ beer for sure. I get the feeling the Kiwi's like a maltier beer. 

Crystal clear and a nice deep golden colour.

Aroma is FANTASTIC and spot on style!....... Floral and spicy, and addictave on the nose.... and it gets better as it warms up!

I get sweet honey and a slightly fruity flavour from hops.... not yeast. Clean, and super creamy smooth...... like velvet. Slight bitter after tang but only just. Once again with the malty, not too bitter NZ beer.

Id love to have something similar on tap i tell ya...... very nice beer..... but i would add 5 IBU


----------



## jlm

Tony said:


> Enjoying this at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a nice beer. Its a NZ beer for sure. I get the feeling the Kiwi's like a maltier beer.
> 
> Crystal clear and a nice deep golden colour.
> 
> Aroma is FANTASTIC and spot on style!....... Floral and spicy, and addictave on the nose.... and it gets better as it warms up!
> 
> I get sweet honey and a slightly fruity flavour from hops.... not yeast. Clean, and super creamy smooth...... like velvet. Slight bitter after tang but only just. Once again with the malty, not too bitter NZ beer.
> 
> Id love to have something similar on tap i tell ya...... very nice beer..... but i would add 5 IBU



Ahhh. This beer pushed me into AG brewing a few years ago.....A well done B Saaz Pils is indeed a wonderful thing. Check out Epic"s Mayhem Lager (the only beer they brew that lives up to the raving reviews they get....excuse me while I get my shit shield....) and Croucher pils for similar brew if you haven't come across them before.


----------



## Tony

and one more for the evening:






OHHHH YEAH BABY!

I swear the head was slightly green when i poured it 

Massive pine, citrus and grapefruit...... god i would kill to know how they pack that character in there..... shakes fist at the sky.......

big biting bitterness but smooth in finnish with a long lasting taste of hops and lupin burps.

AWSOME!






Ahhhhh Yes it is!


----------



## Tony

jlm said:


> Ahhh. This beer pushed me into AG brewing a few years ago.....A well done B Saaz Pils is indeed a wonderful thing.



B Saaz hey..... wow I thought it was in there but combined with something...... love the floral character they pulled from it!

Good work!


----------



## yardy

fcuck work...


----------



## Mearesy

mmmm... have one of those waiting for me in the fridge... excited to try it now!! :icon_cheers: 







Tony said:


> and one more for the evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHHHH YEAH BABY!
> 
> I swear the head was slightly green when i poured it
> 
> Massive pine, citrus and grapefruit...... god i would kill to know how they pack that character in there..... shakes fist at the sky.......
> 
> big biting bitterness but smooth in finnish with a long lasting taste of hops and lupin burps.
> 
> AWSOME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh Yes it is!


----------



## yum beer

yardy said:


> fcuck work...
> 
> View attachment 52204




well said, sir. :icon_cheers:


----------



## argon

Had this last night whilst watching the superbowl. Wasn't nearly as hoppy as i expected. Thought it was quite sweet. for a DIPA. Was like a big amber i thought. Fairly meh.


----------



## chunckious

I hope that I disagree Argon. Have 2 in the fridge awaiting further instructions. Looking forward to 'em.


----------



## Tony

Enjoyed this one earlier..... was nice. Had a nice ballanced malt and hop... bias to hops. Nice bitter bite in the end. 

Good beer but not the WOW you would expect for the price.


----------



## Tony

Soooooooo i opened this!






once again its a YEAH BABY YEAH 

These guys make beers that make want to jump for joy... dead set...... they are my new fav yank brewery!

near perfect ballance of malt and hops. The hops are huge but there is a bit of malt there to keep it real.... long sticky lupin finnish and for a 7% beer... it feels like 4%.

Now to email them and see if they will share some info on how the fek they get that hop character in there. 

Amazing and well worth every cent..... WILL BUY AGAIN


----------



## Tony

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo






Its empty


----------



## [email protected]

Pistonhead Low Ridin Lager 5.2% - Swedish megaswill

Not a bad drop for a mass produced lager.

Low hoppy aroma, citrus zest with some sweet bready malt.

Sweet bready malt with moderate hop flavour on the palate, enough bitterness to balance.
Medium carbonation and a fairly smooth medium body.
Reasonably clean with a slight hoppy aftertaste.

Not the greatest lager in the world but i think it does what its suppose to while being a bit different.
Shits all over our mass produced lagers.


----------



## joshuahardie

Tony said:


> and one more for the evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHHHH YEAH BABY!
> 
> I swear the head was slightly green when i poured it
> 
> Massive pine, citrus and grapefruit...... god i would kill to know how they pack that character in there..... shakes fist at the sky.......
> 
> big biting bitterness but smooth in finnish with a long lasting taste of hops and lupin burps.
> 
> AWSOME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh Yes it is!



Tony.
Wonder what the difference between your green flash is, and this one that I tried


----------



## joshuahardie

For what its worth, here is the recipe the brewing network used on their can you brew it show for Green Flash West Cast IPA



Green Flash West Coast IPA 
American IPA 
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 % 

Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
6.35 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 1 84.2 % 
0.59 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 2 7.9 % 
0.59 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 3 7.9 % 
14.17 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 18 0.0 IBUs 
14.17 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 20 0.0 IBUs 
14.17 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 90.0 min Hop 4 21.4 IBUs 
14.17 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 19 0.0 IBUs 
14.17 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 17 0.0 IBUs 
14.17 g Amarillo [8.20 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 16 0.0 IBUs 
14.17 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 90.0 min Hop 5 19.9 IBUs 
7.09 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 10.0 IBUs 
7.09 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 9.3 IBUs 
7.09 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 8 7.7 IBUs 
7.09 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 9 7.1 IBUs 
21.26 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 10 14.9 IBUs 
21.26 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 11 13.8 IBUs 
28.35 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 12 5.7 IBUs 
14.17 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 13 0.9 IBUs 
14.17 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 14 0.8 IBUs 
1.0 pkg California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) [35.00 ml] Yeast 15 - 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.072 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.5 % 
Bitterness: 111.4 IBUs 
Est Color: 9.2 SRM 


Mash at 66.7 C 60 min 

Ferment for 4 days at 20 degrees
The 7 days at 22 degrees

Created with BeerSmith


----------



## chunckious

Bought a growler of this gear last night. :icon_drool2:


----------



## argon

joshuahardie said:


> For what its worth, here is the recipe the brewing network used on their can you brew it show for Green Flash West Cast IPA
> 
> 
> 
> Green Flash West Coast IPA
> ...Snip...


And the homebrew version i had about 12months ago at BABBs was, and still is, the best IPA i've ever had.... by far.


----------



## joshuahardie

Chunkious said:


> Bought a growler of this gear last night. :icon_drool2:



Fantastic isn't it.
I did a beer tour of NZ late last year, and the Renaissance Pale was my favourite session beer, and that IIPA was up there in the best beers I tried.


----------



## chunckious

joshuahardie said:


> Fantastic isn't it.
> I did a beer tour of NZ late last year, and the Renaissance Pale was my favourite session beer, and that IIPA was up there in the best beers I tried.



Sure is mate.
She'll give ya wobbly boot. Will have to wait until end of brewday before getting stuck into it. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fish13

havng a matso mango beer. much nicer once it has warmed up as the mango becomes more prominent. still spoonta has the nicer mango beer


----------



## blakie21

Bought a selection today...

Green Flash - West Coast IPA
Green Flash - Red IPA
Green Flash - Barleywine
Victory - Prima Pils
Victory - Festbier
Victory - Storm King Imperial Stout
Victory - Hop Rod
Bear Republic - Big Bear Black Stout
Bear Republic - Racer 5

Had the racer 5, prima pils and festbier. All amazing beers (wish I could do a pils like that!)


----------



## chunckious

Had one of these last week. Would again.


----------



## argon

Well at least they're consistent.

I keep trying after hearing so many good things. But this is what I get. Thin fizzy flavourless.


----------



## bum

Where'd you buy it?


----------



## argon

Dan's.... Ok ok I know. But thought it was worth a shot. Inspected the bottle and it looked ok, within date, from the fridge.


----------



## Muscovy_333

Rolled a "Silly Saison", "Speckled Hen" and "Samual Smiths Imperial Stout" (at room temp).
The Imperial stout took out the prize hands down out of these 3. 

Silly Saison was very nice but i dont think it was funky enough for a Belgian PAle.
Speckled Hen was very good also, but a little one dimensional with lots of toffee and butterscotch. 
The Imperial Stout was a corker, rich complex roasty, fruity, sticky, and a treasure at room temp.
Must add this recipe as a clone for the up and coming beer degustation list


----------



## argon

So made it up to myself with one of these right now.




nogne o tiger trippel


----------



## bum

Yeah, that brewery can't put a foot wrong as far as I am concerned.


----------



## blakie21

Currently drinking a Victory Storm King Stout. Wow, really good.. couldn't believe the percentage when I read 9.1%.. Need to wait for it to warm up a little!

I think this may be my favourite stout. Perfect balance of hops and roasty coffee and chocolate.


----------



## Tony

joshuahardie said:


> For what its worth, here is the recipe the brewing network used on their can you brew it show for Green Flash West Cast IPA



Mmmmm for a 50L keg, i will need about 600g of hops.

Mmmmmmmmmmm



Chunkious said:


> Bought a growler of this gear last night. :icon_drool2:



I just didnt rate it..... too malty and not enough hops. It was nice but then one of my daughters came in the garage where i was drinking it and said..... what smells like fish?


----------



## big78sam

argon said:


> Dan's.... Ok ok I know. But thought it was worth a shot. Inspected the bottle and it looked ok, within date, from the fridge.


same thing for me last weekend. Same beer from the fridge at dans.


----------



## [email protected]

big78sam said:


> same thing for me last weekend. Same beer from the fridge at dans.



Earlier i posted a pic that looks exactly the same as argons..from dans

They all must have been in the same lot that got left out in the sun at Dans main distribution center during their 
" BUSY" holiday period. 

Let Murray's know, they will be more than happy to replace the beer, the more complaints they get , the more reason they have to get up dick head dan.


----------



## waggastew

First time drinking Orval (obviously not my photo)






Bought it a few months back and tried it tonight with my Dad.

Hmmm, base beer is nice but I dunno if the Brett is my thing. Was well worth trying and putting a 'face to the name' of the characteristics of 'horse blanket' and 'barnyard'. I am all for complexity but 1hr later I still have a slight '2 day old horse wee on fermented hay' kinda thing going on (and before ANYONE asks I have not tasted this combination before!). I would imagine that it would be a bitch if Brettanomyces got loose in your brewery and tainted beers you hadn't planned to be Belgians.

Still, will try and pick up a few more of this style over the next little while to broaden my horizons

Stew


----------



## bkmad

Beer4U said:


> Earlier i posted a pic that looks exactly the same as argons..from dans
> 
> They all must have been in the same lot that got left out in the sun at Dans main distribution center during their
> " BUSY" holiday period.
> 
> Let Murray's know, they will be more than happy to replace the beer, the more complaints they get , the more reason they have to get up dick head dan.



I had a 4 pack recently from woolworth liquor, first 2 were excellent, the last 2 were over carbed and tasteless. You'd think that all the beers in a 4 pack would be from the same batch, so not sure what was going on there.


----------



## tiprya

bkmad said:


> I had a 4 pack recently from woolworth liquor, first 2 were excellent, the last 2 were over carbed and tasteless. You'd think that all the beers in a 4 pack would be from the same batch, so not sure what was going on there.



Maybe one side was exposed to the sun?

For balance, I bought a 4 pack of Angry Man yesterday from BWS and they were all fantastic. I would have thought that Dans/Woolworths liquor/BWS would all use the same distribution facility because they are all Woolworths businesses.


----------



## brettprevans

citymorgue2 said:


> also bought a Hitachino Nest Red Rice Ale. forgot to drink it. will post pics/review when i do.



shocking photo.


poured with purfumed head. lovely floral/fruit aromas. 
faint rose hue on colour
very dry finish with a light yet full body
nobel hop characteristics on taste with hints of strawberry
perhaps hints of a rice-y type flavour finish, kind of like sushi rice. not unpleasent.
yeast in bottle (so if primary fermenting yeast you could harvest).

quite a refreshing beer to drink whilst making nori rolls (see brew food section). would go really well with any japanese type cuisine. very clean in finish and seemingly high unami factor that makes you want to eat something clean like sushi. an enjoyable beer, and at 7% you get bang for your buck. im going to hunt down the other beers in the range.


----------



## Mags

Tony said:


> Enjoying this at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a nice beer. Its a NZ beer for sure. I get the feeling the Kiwi's like a maltier beer.
> 
> Crystal clear and a nice deep golden colour.
> 
> Aroma is FANTASTIC and spot on style!....... Floral and spicy, and addictave on the nose.... and it gets better as it warms up!
> 
> I get sweet honey and a slightly fruity flavour from hops.... not yeast. Clean, and super creamy smooth...... like velvet. Slight bitter after tang but only just. Once again with the malty, not too bitter NZ beer.
> 
> Id love to have something similar on tap i tell ya...... very nice beer..... but i would add 5 IBU



This being one of my favourite drops is driving me to move onto AG. I also love Wanakas Brewski which is quite similar to the Emersons Pilsner. 

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/wanaka-brewski/11217/


----------



## Malted

Tony said:


> Mmmmm for a 50L keg, i will need about 600g of hops.
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmm


Maybe I am wrong but you seem to say that like you think it is a lot of hops?  
Maybe I am used to the crazy hopping regimes of some of the Adelaide guys.


----------



## humulus

Tony said:


> Soooooooo i opened this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once again its a YEAH BABY YEAH
> 
> These guys make beers that make want to jump for joy... dead set...... they are my new fav yank brewery!
> 
> near perfect ballance of malt and hops. The hops are huge but there is a bit of malt there to keep it real.... long sticky lupin finnish and for a 7% beer... it feels like 4%.
> 
> Now to email them and see if they will share some info on how the fek they get that hop character in there.
> 
> Amazing and well worth every cent..... WILL BUY AGAIN


Where do you get all these wicked beers from Tony?


----------



## Tony

Warner at the bay mate..... pub/bottle shop here in Newcastle area.... near lake Macquarie.

got this one as well:







It was a good beer but was a tad disapointed.

It ended up a tad too malty to let the hops really shine, but as far as good beer goes, it was up there. Well made, clean, good malt hop ballance.

All the chunky yeast that went in the glass when it was still only half poured pissed me off so though.

Nice and worth trying, but wont get any more



And i also has this:






It was a great hoppy American IPA. BUt i had been spoilt by the Green Flash beers. I think ive been spoilt forever!

nice big hops, and some malt, but a tad.... harsh. It has a kind of slight wincing character to it when i took a mouthful.

If i hadnt had the green flash beers i would have called it a great IPA but it was just out classed.

nice beer and worth trying!


----------



## blakie21

Tony said:


> BUt i had been spoilt by the Green Flash beers. I think ive been spoilt forever!



I feel the same, tried green flash and some victory beers. Don't think ill ever be able to brew anything that will make me happy now haha.

Finally got around to having the Green Flash West Coast IPA - Wow.. to be honest i prefer this alot over the red (i think i may not like amarillo ?). Really balanced and not too overwhelmingly bitter like some IPA's can be. Super fresh and multidimensional. I really can't do this justice as I am pretty new to describing beer. 

I wish we had beers like this here. Im guessing because of the hops being harder to get/grow? or just because sadly people will drink cat piss these days


----------



## lukiep8

A lot of it has to do with excise tax. Much easier to pay tax on a weekly basis out of your pocket for a 5% IPA, then a 7.2% IPA. Plus a lot of the hops need to be imported.

Then again, Hop Hog is now 100% Aussie Hops, and that still tastes great. Feral Rye IPA is one of the best beers I have ever had, and that, as far as I am aware, is 100% Aussie hops. Maybe we just need more clones of Brendan Varis running around


----------



## blakie21

LUKIE said:


> A lot of it has to do with excise tax. Much easier to pay tax on a weekly basis out of your pocket for a 5% IPA, then a 7.2% IPA. Plus a lot of the hops need to be imported.
> 
> Then again, Hop Hog is now 100% Aussie Hops, and that still tastes great. Feral Rye IPA is one of the best beers I have ever had, and that, as far as I am aware, is 100% Aussie hops. Maybe we just need more clones of Brendan Varis running around



Ahh fair enough. The taxes here really suck, instead of drinking one decent beer aussies tend to drink a block of terrible beer.. 
'
Didn't know hop hog was 100% aussie hops, thats awesome because it tastes really good and isnt actually that expensive to be fair. May have to support them some more  Will also search for the rye IPA after your recommendation of the hop rod rye ipa. Do you guys sell it?


----------



## Dave70

citymorgue2 said:


> shocking photo.
> View attachment 52330
> 
> poured with purfumed head. lovely floral/fruit aromas.
> faint rose hue on colour
> very dry finish with a light yet full body
> nobel hop characteristics on taste with hints of strawberry
> perhaps hints of a rice-y type flavour finish, kind of like sushi rice. not unpleasent.
> yeast in bottle (so if primary fermenting yeast you could harvest).
> 
> quite a refreshing beer to drink whilst making nori rolls (see brew food section). would go really well with any japanese type cuisine. very clean in finish and seemingly high unami factor that makes you want to eat something clean like sushi. an enjoyable beer, and at 7% you get bang for your buck. im going to hunt down the other beers in the range.



Wheredoyagetit?


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 52389




St-Ambroise apricot wheat ale = yum!
if you dont like apricots you wont like this! 

but if you do ? its freaken delish!



Am guessing they used flavouring as it says on the label 'flavoured beer' ? Wonder if thats natural or artificial?


----------



## Brew Matt

northside novice said:


> View attachment 52389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St-Ambroise apricot wheat ale = yum!
> if you dont like apricots you wont like this!
> 
> but if you do ? its freaken delish!
> 
> 
> 
> Am guessing they used flavouring as it says on the label 'flavoured beer' ? Wonder if thats natural or artificial?




I tried this about 12 months ago from from Nectar in Westend Brisbane before they closed down. Quite enjoyed it as well, and I think is was priced at only $3.50. Have not seen it on the shelf anywhere since.


----------



## lukiep8

Blakie said:


> Ahh fair enough. The taxes here really suck, instead of drinking one decent beer aussies tend to drink a block of terrible beer..
> '
> Didn't know hop hog was 100% aussie hops, thats awesome because it tastes really good and isnt actually that expensive to be fair. May have to support them some more  Will also search for the rye IPA after your recommendation of the hop rod rye ipa. Do you guys sell it?



They don't bottle it. But we have 2 kegs coming, so we will be doing growler fills of it, once the growlers arrive.


----------



## blakie21

LUKIE said:


> They don't bottle it. But we have 2 kegs coming, so we will be doing growler fills of it, once the growlers arrive.



Oh nice. Might have to keep checking the facebook page for that!


----------



## Pennywise

Very nice beer that was waiting for me when I got home from work. I just love Pommy Ales, wish I could brew em' half as good as this


----------



## Pennywise

Tried this a few times now, pretty sure I'm just not a big Pilsner fan


----------



## Northside Novice

Brew Matt said:


> I tried this about 12 months ago from from Nectar in Westend Brisbane before they closed down. Quite enjoyed it as well, and I think is was priced at only $3.50. Have not seen it on the shelf anywhere since.



i got it from the bottlo next to the uk shop at birkdale, brisbane. they have quite a good range worth looking at . 
http://maps.google.com.au/maps/place?pq=bo...371723607947794


----------



## adz1179

so anyways im walking around Shanghai, freezing bloody cold (about 2 deg today) and blowing a gust so it feels even colder.... turn a random corner and spot a bar: Boxing Cat Brewery. you rippa i says to myself and head on in. Its an American brew pub in the middle of the China - who would have thought. Had not heard of them,but it was warm in there and they were promising beer so i was sold

(sorry about the crappy iphone pics)



They had 6 house beers on tap, a galaxy pale ale, double ipa, porter, seasonal (didnt ask what this was), pilsner and helles. Pints of the house beers were 25 yuan, which is about $3.50

A small, but good variety of imported bottles including a few brewdog's (5am saint and hardcore IPA), a few leffe's, a few rouges (dead guy, amber) and a few other randoms. All imported beers were 40 yuan - which is about $7. Not to bad for a blonde or hardcore IPA.

As an American bar, all of the bar staff and wait staff had American names (but were all local twenty somethings that seemed disinterested). My waitress was "Monica" and the barman was "Mark". they could only just comprehend English, but what's funnier is that they put on American accents too - bad ones. On top of bad English, this provided a few giggles from myself. They knew nothing about the beer or local brewing process, but what can you expect.

1st up was a galaxy IPA, very cloudy but nice bitterness and not too fruity.




Next up was the helles, light with low bitterness, nice and golden, very easy drinking




Black magic porter followed this. According to the menu it contained coco powder and anco peppers. Very complex and smooth. impressed

Finished with a brewdog hardcore IPA.

Bar snacks consisted of pulled pork sliders and chilli fries - this cost 20 yaun (or about $3) and filled me completely.

All up, full belly from beer, pork and chips, nice and warm from the fire in the corner, half drunk and only $20 poorer. see you tomorrow i said to ""Mark" as i headed out the door into the bitter cold.


----------



## eamonnfoley

Pennywise said:


> Tried this a few times now, pretty sure I'm just not a big Pilsner fan



No, you just don't like this beer - its nothing special and now just a bland cheap mass produced lager - there are much better pils out there.


----------



## hsb

Made my first trip to Platinum Liquor, Bellevue Hill (Sydney) this weekend and came back with:





Went a bit 'crazy for the Gueze' as I've never been able to lay my hands on it before, only Kriek.

Massive thanks to the guy working there (didn't catch his name) but he took time on a busy Saturday evening to suggest beers and even threw in a bonus couple of bottles.


Made a gentle start on the above:

*EKIM After Battle Pale Ale* - Very nicely balanced APA. Massive tropical hit with grapefruit/passionfruit notes. Nothing new there I suppose but this was so nicely balanced and tasted super 'fresh' - the bottling date handwritten on the bottle was 14/1/12, so only 1 month old. I could sink a flotilla of these, great that it's local (Mt Kuringai) as well. This was sweet over bitter overall.

*Gueze Boon* - My first Gueze. I had a reasonable idea what to expect and wasn't disappointed. The 'Brussels Champagne' tag sums it up perfectly. Lovely champagne fizz, with horsey funk - to me it tasted a little like a spritzy Scrumpy with a whole lot more going on in the way of apple/sour etc. I'm a Gueze noob but that won't last if this is anything to go by. Was a 2007 blended one.

*Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale* - On the malty side, really didn't do it for me at all.

*Epic Pale Ale* - Kiwi one. This was big on the gooseberry with a little grapefruit. Probably veered a little too far to the bitter over sweet for me - prefer the EKIM above. The gooseberry was nice though, and 23 hops, wow.

That's as far as I got to date - looking forward to trying the rest. My review style is a fail on the formal side but if you want to know if it had structured lacing, or what exactly the bubbles where doing at the base of the glass, buy a bottle yourself


----------



## Dave70

Pennywise said:


> Tried this a few times now, pretty sure I'm just not a big Pilsner fan



Drank more than my fair share of this when we were in Prague. On tap and presumably fresh, it was stunning. Got home, bought a slab of it and tried to re live the magic. I was so dissapoint...
Many beers boast 'fully imported' like a badge of honour. For beers like this at least, 16 thousand odd k's of transit under questionable conditions is a death sentence.


----------



## Muggus

Dave70 said:


> Drank more than my fair share of this when we were in Prague. On tap and presumably fresh, it was stunning. Got home, bought a slab of it and tried to re live the magic. I was so dissapoint...
> Many beers boast 'fully imported' like a badge of honour. For beers like this at least, 16 thousand odd k's of transit under questionable conditions is a death sentence.


Couldn't agree with you more Dave!
Downed pressumably my own body weight in Urquell, Budvar, Strathopramen (among others) on draught in the Czech Republic. It just simply doesn't compare. 
And being a delicate subtle pilsner in a green bottle being sent across the equator, what chance does it have!?


----------



## eamonnfoley

Dave70 said:


> Drank more than my fair share of this when we were in Prague. On tap and presumably fresh, it was stunning. Got home, bought a slab of it and tried to re live the magic. I was so dissapoint...
> Many beers boast 'fully imported' like a badge of honour. For beers like this at least, 16 thousand odd k's of transit under questionable conditions is a death sentence.



I would dare say they brew quality better stuff with longer lagering etc. for distribution locally on draught. I went to the brewery and it is huge - they push out a lot of beer. But from all accounts even locally, it used to be better (probably before SABMiller took over).

I much prefer budvar, especially fresh, unfiltered from the lagering tank :beerbang:


----------



## ben_sa

SAbier said:


> where did you get the oscar ale from??
> for me its the best beer steam exchange ever made
> nive pic btw, u still got any blanche de chambly left? he he



Sorry, just saw this reply.

Theres a small Sip n Save on churchill road. On the left if heading toward the city. Only say 1km from The Bombay.

Not a bad little selection. I picked up some Macs which i thoroughly enjoyed.

The Oscar ale was the last bottle they had... And its still sitting in my fridge, alongside the last bottle of truffels from my carton.

Maybe one day... Sooner rather than later... Or maybe ill wait til i see the Oscar elsewhere... hmmmm decisions decisions


----------



## blakie21

Got my Beermasons welcome pack today.

Slightly annoyed because the Bogedal bottles cork was bent and residue was coming out of it (assuming itll be ruined...) Emailed them about it we'll see what happens.

Tried the Bison Chocolate Stout - Really nice chocolate stout, not as hoppy as some I have tried. Reminded me of my kit/grains/milo version which made me feel pretty good haha. 

Oud Beersel Oude Kriek - Never had a *proper* Lambic before so this was an experience. Almost too sour for me at the start but wow really started to enjoy it by the end.

Lost Coast Downtown Brown - Not a fan of brown ales weirdly enough. I love porters and stouts but the whole halfway roasty/nutty and sweetness thing doesn't do it for me. Having said that it was still quite enjoyable and for the style is probably a decent example.


----------



## big78sam

argon said:


> Well at least they're consistent.
> 
> I keep trying after hearing so many good things. But this is what I get. Thin fizzy flavourless.






big78sam said:


> same thing for me last weekend. Same beer from the fridge at dans.



I emailed Murray's with my feedback and a link to this thread so they could see the discussions. Their response was

_G'day Sam,

Thanks very much for the feedback. It is worrying to hear of your recent problems with our pale ale. It is a bottle conditioned beer with live yeast, so storage conditions, heat in particular, can cause problems.

We are also looking at micro results from all batches to rule out contamination. So far our testing has shown no issues which is good, which is borne out by the 'thin and flavorless' description as opposed to undrinkably sour or other major sign of infection.

I would love to replace your beer. Can you please send your address details and I will get some out to you ASAP.

Thanks again,

Shawn

Shawn Sherlock
Head Brewer
Murray's Craft Brewing Co
3443 Nelson Bay Road
Bobs Farm NSW 2316
Ph 02 49826411
Fax 02 49826766_

It's good to see they are willing to replace the beer even though the problem is most likely handling after it's left Murray's. I'll post back here with comments once they arrive and I get to try them again


----------



## black_labb

Had a murrays 2ipa which was overcarbed and thought I got a dud which I had heard about, but was pleasantly surprised that it was nothing more than just overcarbed and quite enjoyed it after letting it settle.


----------



## Spork

Beer Here Nordic rye ale.






Hell yeah!
Been waiting for a cooler evening to try this one.
My keg of APA blew, and I this was chilled, and it is a touch coolish here this evening.
Delicious!
All the best qualities of a farmhouse and a brown ale, and more.
I gotta get me some rye!


----------



## jakethedog

Vale dry.

I tasted some on tap at the Mclaren Vale Brewery. Bought a six pack. Now at home drinking some. Defenitely better on tap. Bretty average in the bottle.


----------



## jayse

big78sam said:


> snipped>
> 
> It's good to see they are willing to replace the beer even though the problem is most likely handling after it's left Murray's. I'll post back here with comments once they arrive and I get to try them again



Its fair enough to lay blame with handling for freshness etc, and although if kept cool the problem might be minimized, in the end it is a brewery problem and they do accept that, otherwise every beer in dans would be the same. It must be hearbreaking in some ways for the brewer and it has happened with our beer before but in the end of the day you have to blame yourself and live and learn.


----------



## Muscovy_333

citymorgue2 said:


> shocking photo.
> View attachment 52330
> 
> poured with purfumed head. lovely floral/fruit aromas.
> faint rose hue on colour
> very dry finish with a light yet full body
> nobel hop characteristics on taste with hints of strawberry
> perhaps hints of a rice-y type flavour finish, kind of like sushi rice. not unpleasent.
> yeast in bottle (so if primary fermenting yeast you could harvest).
> 
> quite a refreshing beer to drink whilst making nori rolls (see brew food section). would go really well with any japanese type cuisine. very clean in finish and seemingly high unami factor that makes you want to eat something clean like sushi. an enjoyable beer, and at 7% you get bang for your buck. im going to hunt down the other beers in the range.



Umami in beer...how so?

I must try one!


----------



## blakie21

Cracked open a Lost Coast - 8 Ball Stout.

Really nice stout. Taste lingers like crazy, each sip lasts a good 30 seconds or so at least.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Got my order from the belgian shop and forgot how much I ordered! Here are a few.

First off the Gueuze. Sherberty sour to compensate for the malt sweetness I think. Wasn't what I expected but a very nice drop. Felt like it left me with a feeling on my tung that was sour but I definitely wanted more. I have 1 more of these to try so i'll indulge another time and see if it goes down the same.

Westmalle Tripel- well not overly impressed by the flavour but the mouthfeel was lovely and thick with a nice dry aftertaste.

Grand Cru- I love this beer! One of the nicest beer's iv'e tasted. Yum. I was a bit boozed at this stage so all I can tell you is it's good shit.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

A ramped up version of Old Speckled Hen. Oak and Vanilla is sooo nice! Going to pick up a rum one next time I am in the bottle shop!


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Only the 2nd Saison I've had and I don't think I am a fan.


----------



## hsb

Gueze number 2 for me last night, this time the Lindemans Cuve Ren





This was heavy on the acidity (lemon/lime) and very slight on the farmyard. All in all I found it a bit one dimensional and lacking in that scrumpy/horsey lambic magic.
It seemed a pretty lightweight example of the style, more like just a sour than a lambic.

I've got a bar now - the Gueze Boon - much nicer, more complex, like belgian scrumpy - this fell well below that. Looking forward to seeing if one of the next 4 guezes can raise that bar. Better hope I don't develop a taste for Cantillon @ $32 a bottle.


----------



## bconnery

hsb said:


> Gueze number 2 for me last night, this time the Lindemans Cuve Ren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was heavy on the acidity (lemon/lime) and very slight on the farmyard. All in all I found it a bit one dimensional and lacking in that scrumpy/horsey lambic magic.
> It seemed a pretty lightweight example of the style, more like just a sour than a lambic.
> 
> I've got a bar now - the Gueze Boon - much nicer, more complex, like belgian scrumpy - this fell well below that. Looking forward to seeing if one of the next 4 guezes can raise that bar. Better hope I don't develop a taste for Cantillon @ $32 a bottle.


If you like the Boon chances are you'll like the Cantillon. Cantillon are fantastic beers!


----------



## hsb

I (doubly) look forward to trying one now! Once again big props to Platinum Liquor, Bellevue Hill, Sydney for stocking these great beers.
I'm still able to enjoy a Gueze Boon for less than the price of 2 schooners of crap in a plastic cup from my local Megaswill Hotel. :icon_cheers: 
Globalisation/modern logisitics has it upside.


----------



## manticle

It's 38 here today so what better than an early beer, cold and simple?

My local corner shop always gets in new beers and I usually like to try them so I bought this (stock photo):




to have with left over pizza from last night.

I know I shouldn't expect too much from a beer that states :'Best Served Ice Cold' on the label and indeed I didn't. Usually when I try new beer, I allow the bottle to rise in temp as I'm not a cold beer lover except on really hot days like this one. I'm thankful I decided to keep this one cold because if it tastes as bad as this at 2 degrees there's no imagining how awful it would be at 10 or 15.

I'd happily glug a melbourne over this shit anyday. Sulphury and salty, smells like stale warm beer and that's when it's cold.

Stay away.


----------



## Muggus

Not drinking it cold enough mate, obviously!
It's gotta be served so cold that it begins to take on superconductor-like characteristics.


----------



## manticle

It conducted some pretty ordinary beer into my system as it was.

Now drinking an aspall organic cider which is much nicer.


----------



## Pennywise

Didn't mine their hop rocker, and this is a pretty nice drop. Not super special, but a good session beer


----------



## manticle

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Only the 2nd Saison I've had and I don't think I am a fan.



Have you tried saison dupont or temple saison?

If you don't like either of those then it probably isn't the beer for you.


----------



## winkle

Pennywise said:


> Didn't mine their hop rocker, and this is a pretty nice drop. Not super special, but a good session beer



Is that a fly in the beer?


----------



## Pennywise

Damn, it bloody well looks like it doesn't it. I didn't get any fly in the mouthfeel, and it wasn't there when the glass was empty so ummm, I dunno :unsure: 

If it was it came out of the bottle...


----------



## Jace89

Maybe it was on the other side of the glass?
I always have ******* flies land in my beer. It doesn't stop me enjoying the beer though.


----------



## manticle

Crabbies alcoholic ginger beer:

Again served cold. Heat is not making me happy today.

Good ginger hit, artificial sweetness. Not bad and serving its purpose. Chuck some rum in there, I'd be happy to sink them by a pool if I had one.


----------



## Bizier

It was my birthday earlier in the week and I have had many things which I have no photos of, but the following were very very nice:

06 Boon Oude Kriek - perfect vibrant colour, great complexity and a little creaminess perhaps from autolysis. Awesome.
Mikeller Spontancranberry - Sharp, very good, perhaps a bit better with some age
Bear Republic Hop Rod Rye - I can't wait for those kegs to land, yum.
I also got a carton of Harvieston Schiehallion erroniously ticketed at $35, thank you Vintage Cellars.

I was really impressed last week with the Mountain Goat Rarebreed IPA that was on at the Sail and Anchor, I have heard it is a month old or so, not very bitter, but plenty hoppy, it was like a debaucherous peach fantasy in a glass. I had to laugh at the tasting notes written up for the beer.


----------



## matho

saw this in the bottlo in leura and i thought why not, I know its getting a bit long in the tooth for a harvest ale but its tasting nice very hoppy with a nice caramel flavour to back it up


----------



## DUANNE

drinking a sn ruthless rye ipa. this is delicious.nice it has a light malty sweetness while lower on the hops than i expected but with a spiciness from the rye in the finish and a nice creamy mouthfeel.8/10 for me.


----------



## manticle

Duche de longueville cidre de recoltant: a Normandy cider.

Quite tasty and full bodied, much less funky than other normandy and Breton style naturally fermented ciders of my experience but still good.

I had hoped to reserve the slurry from the bottom but despite being 'naturally sparkling' I don't think it's bottle conditioned. Certainly there was nothing reservable in the bottom.


----------



## Malted

RRA - wish I bought more than one. Noice.
IIPA - Not quite what I was expecting. Pretty good but perhaps I wasn't quite in the mood for it at the time.


----------



## Shed101

This is more a warning than anything else.

Fuller's India Pale Ale, bottle 'out-of-conditioned'. 

Best before Jun 2012, but the hops all turned to toffee somewhere along the way <_< 

I was looking forward to this, but it was obvious as soon as the top came off.

Back to the keg then for me.


----------



## Pennywise




----------



## chunckious

Saw this at Dan's....thought why not.
Upon pouring quickly turned into why. Should have really known better. The (beer) closest to not even being a beer that I've ever had. Absolute farkin rubbish. Take a beer with zero body and then add some fruit essence so that the sugar level is the size of block of apartments in Dubai.
The worst type of Raddler shit ever. :icon_vomit:


----------



## Pennywise

That's my IPA fix for the night.


----------



## pimpsqueak

Probably should have known better... I just had to try a beer in a plastic bottle.



Close your eyes and you may as well be drinking Tooheys New <_<


----------



## keifer33

Well found a few of these hidden away in a cupboard from a carton I bought nearly 2 years ago.

Still very tasty and incredibly rounded. Lots of the hop aroma has gone but it is silky smooth and the best head retention and lacing out of every LC beer ive had.


----------



## Pennywise

A couple I've had in the last few days
















Drinking the kilt lifter now, so far the best scotch ale I've had. Though that hasn't been many. Letting it warm up a little has done me favors. Nice clean alcohol on the nose and a caramel smooth mouthfeel, nice and velvety


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Chunkious said:


> .... :icon_vomit:



Thanks for saving me a few bob.

Saw this at Dan's next to it: 






(Not my pic, thank you Mr. Google).

I really liked this. Dunno if I would call it an IPA, but definitely an APA and for $17.99 cheaper and better than the SNPA and Torpedo IMHO.

I know it's not lupulin threshold shift. I've been unable to brew for a couple of months (actually since December 2011), so I've been drinking CPA mostly, so my taste buds are reset.

Nice aroma, good solid bitterness to offset the increased body, 6.3% and I reckon probably not bitter enough for style, but far more hop flavour than most commercial IPA.

For a commercial American style Pale Ale, really good. I could brew it, but at least this one nears the level of my brewing, rather than falling significantly short and costing me far more.

Goomba


----------



## Florian




----------



## bkmad

Florian said:


> View attachment 52768


A glorious beer isn't it :chug:


----------



## winkle

Florian said:


> View attachment 52768



Yum.


----------



## Florian

Yep, both glorious and yum, loved it. Have a couple more in the fridge which I will try very hard to keep for a while.


----------



## Pennywise

Whoa, just whoa. Not sure I can even finish this. I keep taking more sips to find out though so maybe, just maybe


----------



## blakie21

Best beer experience ever.





Ever..



New glass and amazingly fresh kegged tasty divine beer. Thanks International beer shop ;D


----------



## blakie21

Thought it would be hard to finish 2L. It was actually too easy.... haha. 

Anyone in perth would be stupid to miss out on this.


----------



## Florian

Had this sitting in the fridge now for over six month, time to make some space.


----------



## manticle

bkmad said:


> A glorious beer isn't it :chug:



Had one myself a couple of weeks ago for the first time. Delicious and very well hidden alcohol for such a big beer.


----------



## Pennywise

Pennywise said:


> Whoa, just whoa. Not sure I can even finish this. I keep taking more sips to find out though so maybe, just maybe



I could not finish this, way beyond me. I can still taste smoke the next day. Think I got 3/4 through before it warmed up to much to handle. For those thinking of trying it. Make it the last beer of the night because you won't taste anything else after it but smoke


----------



## manticle

What was it? I don't recognise the label.


----------



## Pennywise

Yeastie boys double Rex, made with 100% Peated distilling malt. Pretty intense


----------



## fraser_john

Pennywise said:


> Yeastie boys double Rex, made with 100% Peated distilling malt. Pretty intense



heheheh I can imagine! I have made ales with 200gm of peated malt in it and it was too much smoke flavour in there, cannot imagine 100% peated malt, ugh!


----------



## Pennywise

Was certainly an experience, not one I plan to re live :lol:


----------



## brettprevans

manticle said:


> It's 38 here today so what better than an early beer, cold and simple?
> 
> My local corner shop always gets in new beers and I usually like to try them so I bought this (stock photo):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to have with left over pizza from last night.
> 
> I know I shouldn't expect too much from a beer that states :'Best Served Ice Cold' on the label and indeed I didn't. Usually when I try new beer, I allow the bottle to rise in temp as I'm not a cold beer lover except on really hot days like this one. I'm thankful I decided to keep this one cold because if it tastes as bad as this at 2 degrees there's no imagining how awful it would be at 10 or 15.
> 
> I'd happily glug a melbourne over this shit anyday. Sulphury and salty, smells like stale warm beer and that's when it's cold.
> 
> Stay away.


Dude I thought that brewrry went out of business years ago. It was fkn awful tgen it woukd be fkn awful now.


----------



## joshuahardie

im drinking a murrays anniverrsary ale 6.
Portwine in colour with red highlights
carbonation is strangely missing, but then again it is 15% so it is not a huge issue
Caramal sweetness, and i get flavours of burnt orange the alcohol bite is whiskey likeand very warming
actually the residual mouthfeel is similar to when you drink a cognac.

This beer is certainly an experience, for a celebration, and one i am enjoying


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Not a bad beer. Again, commercial $16.99/6er - and I'm not whinging. Probably not handled well (Dan's), but certainly a good drinker. Much prefer the Dundee, but if I was looking for something to not knock me out after a night, then this would be it.

Fairly typical Cascade hop notes - well balanced, I actually found it a tad more bitter than the Dundee IPA, but I think it was the lighter body, rather than less hoppiness. Not going to blow a beer nerd's mind, but certainly a nice sessionable APA.

Wing walker belgian Wheat Ale (edit: stupidity).

Probably shouldn't have drunk this straight after the APA - I can't taste anything. But there are no off smells or tastes, so that's something. It certainly backs up both the comment on the Hoppy Hefe (not from me, but jlm), and the other thread about American vs German Wheat beers. Certainly lacks the same esters as a proper weiss. But very nice light drinking - good lawnmower beer.

Still wish I'd bought the 6er of the APA, and the stubbie of this, rather than the other way around.

Still, a quiet night in and a few bevvies - this will do the job nicely and leave me feeling bright in the morning.


----------



## Muscovy_333

Rolled my first Duvel tonight after reading up on it recently. 
Interestingly the reading outlined the hours and hours of work that goes into making a Duvel. 
It tasted great but i feel i could get a lot of that flavour profile using a champagne yeast...is it just me??

Also rolled a Hawthorn Wit....another nice beer, but i will keep looking for my Nirvana.


----------



## Pennywise

Nice and robust, the way it should be


----------



## poggor

Guess this one has probably been mentioned before... but man! some SERIOUS hops...im burping up pure hop. 
Just bought 80g of amarillo before tasting this as i was thinking of making an american ale. might put a little less than this beer- but it is awesome.


----------



## Snowdog

I had a Hop Head Red, then a Bear Republic Red Rocket, and I have to say that both are good beers, but the Red Rocket is a ripper!


----------



## Florian

How good is this!


----------



## argon

Mine was a tad undercarbed, didn't fizz when I popped the cap. Drank very nicely. Good fresh hoppiness and nice crystal sweetness. Rather enjoyable.


----------



## argon

Then had one of these. No real subtleties at all, slightly oxidised. A familiar flavour I've got from many US imports. The Simcoe was enjoyable, but not as fresh as I would have liked. Good beer though, with just a touch of booziness.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

argon said:


> ...No real subtleties at all, slightly oxidised. A familiar flavour I've got from many US imports....



Good, it isn't just me then. I'm ignoring it, because I know that anything coming from the Western Hemisphere is never going to be fresh.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

argon said:


> Then had one of these. No real subtleties at all, slightly oxidised. A familiar flavour I've got from many US imports. The Simcoe was enjoyable, but not as fresh as I would have liked. Good beer though, with just a touch of booziness.


I usually wait till 10 am for an IPA........


----------



## jakethedog

Went out to dinner last night. Usual aussie beers on the list. Coopers and Crown Lager $7.50 per stubbie. Right down the bottom Schofferhofer Hefeweizen $8.50 for 500ml !!!!!!

Very nice beer and the cheapest per unit volume!!!


----------



## Brew Matt

jakethedog said:


> Went out to dinner last night. Usual aussie beers on the list. Coopers and Crown Lager $7.50 per stubbie. Right down the bottom Schofferhofer Hefeweizen $8.50 for 500ml !!!!!!
> 
> Very nice beer and the cheapest per unit volume!!!




From a recent taste comparison of off the shelf Hefewiezens, i found the Schofferhofer to be my favourite. And the larger bottle is good too.


----------



## argon

Excellent beer. Beautiful fruity esters with that grainy sugary sweet malt. At 9+% who would know? These guys at Green Flash know how to brew good beers, that's for sure.


----------



## argon

An alright beer. My only real issue with it is, if you're going market it as a rye ipa make sure you get some rye character in there. Other than the thickness/full body from the rye, there wasn't much rye spiciness.


----------



## marksfish

i agree when i had it the rye spice was very absent.


----------



## Malted

argon said:


> My only real issue with it is, if you're going market it as a rye ipa make sure you get some rye character in there. Other than the thickness/full body from the rye, there wasn't much rye spiciness.


20% Rye apparently


----------



## Muggus

Malted said:


> 20% Rye apparently


20%! Pfft....ain't a rye beer until you've got so much in the mash it basically turns to glue, you lose half you efficiency/volume and the beer is so sticky you have to pick it out of your teeth after every sip!


----------



## humulus

argon said:


> Excellent beer. Beautiful fruity esters with that grainy sugary sweet malt. At 9+% who would know? These guys at Green Flash know how to brew good beers, that's for sure.


Argon where are you scoring the Green Flash from? Might have too look a bit harder in Sydney!!


----------



## Pennywise

Slow beer down here in Melbourne have some of their range


----------



## argon

humulus said:


> Argon where are you scoring the Green Flash from? Might have too look a bit harder in Sydney!!


Got them here in Brisbane at Archive in West End. If you can find them, definitely worth it.


----------



## barls

I got some from beer cartel if it helps


----------



## lukiep8

Malted said:


> 20% Rye apparently



18% in Hop Rod Rye. Most commercial examples are 20% though, like Mountain Goats Rye IPA.


----------



## blakie21

Mmmmm bought 4 of these a couple of weeks ago.. 1 left after this. 

Probably my favourite imperial stout. Pretty complex, I love tasting something new each sip!


----------



## Batfink

Brewdog Tokyo* 18,2%. OK, it's 23.32 here in Finland and the temperature is -12,9 C. You have to ask yourself, what the hell were our ancestors thinking when they settled here? Sure miss Sydney!


----------



## Malted

Batfink said:


> Brewdog Tokyo* 18,2%. OK, it's 23.32 here in Finland and the temperature is -12,9 C. You have to ask yourself, what the hell were our ancestors thinking when they settled here? Sure miss Sydney!



Hi Batfink,
18.2% ABV that must have been supplemented with sake! Might be just the thing to warm you up.


----------



## bconnery

Bear Republic XP Pale
Not an in your face beer but plenty of hop flavour and a nice level of bitterness. 
Very drinkable beer from a brewery I definitely rate.

View attachment 52924


----------



## bconnery

argon said:


> Excellent beer. Beautiful fruity esters with that grainy sugary sweet malt. At 9+% who would know? These guys at Green Flash know how to brew good beers, that's for sure.



Enjoying this one now. Lovely big belgian fluffy head into my goblet style wine glass. 
Sweet pils malt taste and finish without being cloying. Good esters. A really nice tripel and as Argon said, dangerously drinkable at 9+%. The warm inner glow is the only hint of alcohol I'm getting...
Probably should eat something soon...


----------



## jezza79

where do you guys get all these fancy beers?
i can only find a limited amount at dam surfies.


----------



## pimpsqueak

jezza79 said:


> where do you guys get all these fancy beers?
> i can only find a limited amount at dam surfies.



You could order them up from Slow Beer if there's nowhere nearby.


----------



## bconnery

jezza79 said:


> where do you guys get all these fancy beers?
> i can only find a limited amount at dam surfies.


Mine are from Next Door Cellar at Archive in West End. 
Worth a trip up...
Dan Murphies don't look after their beers that well, although they do have some decent beers, so worth a bit of an excursion...


----------



## manticle

Beer deluxe just got the green flash range and bear republic range in but also told me they will have it on tap in a few months (don't know which one) so between that and upcoming bjcp study group I reckon I'll wait (green flash or Bear might be summoned for our AIPA and IIPA sessions thanks to purvis)


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE

Skunkworks cognac barrel aged double IPA by moondog. 

sour/lambic double IPA basically and its highly carbed and cloudy. tastes very very good if you enjoy IPA and lambics

(iphone cam, deal with it)


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE

manticle said:


> Beer deluxe just got the green flash range and bear republic range in but also told me they will have it on tap in a few months (don't know which one) so between that and upcoming bjcp study group I reckon I'll wait (green flash or Bear might be summoned for our AIPA and IIPA sessions thanks to purvis)


I reckon green flash double stout is great and the hop head red or whatever its called (purple label) is very nice.


----------



## big78sam

big78sam said:


> I emailed Murray's with my feedback and a link to this thread so they could see the discussions. Their response was
> 
> _G'day Sam,
> 
> Thanks very much for the feedback. It is worrying to hear of your recent problems with our pale ale. It is a bottle conditioned beer with live yeast, so storage conditions, heat in particular, can cause problems.
> 
> We are also looking at micro results from all batches to rule out contamination. So far our testing has shown no issues which is good, which is borne out by the 'thin and flavorless' description as opposed to undrinkably sour or other major sign of infection.
> 
> I would love to replace your beer. Can you please send your address details and I will get some out to you ASAP.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Shawn
> 
> Shawn Sherlock
> Head Brewer
> Murray's Craft Brewing Co
> 3443 Nelson Bay Road
> Bobs Farm NSW 2316
> Ph 02 49826411
> Fax 02 49826766_
> 
> It's good to see they are willing to replace the beer even though the problem is most likely handling after it's left Murray's. I'll post back here with comments once they arrive and I get to try them again



I only purchased and gave feedback on one bottle of these so was surprised to have a carton (of 16) delivered by courier.

Definitely fresher than what I got from Dan's and had a pleasant but subdued NZ hop character. Unfortunately these are all overcarbed. I'm not sure if this is what they are going for but it was too spritzy for mine. There was also a 'twang', similar to the dreaded extract twang, that I couldn't quite put my finger on. All in all this was a pleasant easy drinking beer that is much better than most megaswill out there. I could drink lots of these on a hot day.


----------



## pk.sax

Tonight: prickly Moses Saison - Funky, subdued hops, beautiful.
Prickly Moses red ale - ok, nothing to write home about.

Last night @ taphouse: temple saison - too bitter, saison du victorien - very nice, lindemans lambic berry infused secondary - very nice dessert beer.
20 beers on tap, beer fuckin heaven.


----------



## bum

bconnery said:


> Bear Republic XP Pale
> Not an in your face beer but plenty of hop flavour and a nice level of bitterness.
> Very drinkable beer from a brewery I definitely rate.
> 
> View attachment 52924


I didn't know these were in the country. Everyone else is talking Racer 5, Hop Rod, Red Rocket, etc. XP is a really nice little beer. Until I had the Racer X (a DIPA version of Racer 5), XP was my favourite beer from this solid brewery.

Was at Mountain Goat this evening. So much SS! The Rye IPA is a pretty nice beer. They had what they had up on the board as "Mikkeller Draft Beer" - smelled gorgeous, tasted nothing but resin - which was nice for the one glass. Google is trying to tell me this beer is Draft Bear but I didn't find much in common with the beer I drank and the reviews of that beer.


----------



## lukiep8

Duke of Paddy said:


> Skunkworks cognac barrel aged double IPA by moondog.
> 
> sour/lambic double IPA basically and its highly carbed and cloudy. tastes very very good if you enjoy IPA and lambics
> 
> (iphone cam, deal with it)



It should have not been sour, let alone Lambic levels of sourness. As far as I am aware, it didn't have an infection, and they didn't brew it with any wild yeasts.


----------



## mje1980

manticle said:


> Beer deluxe just got the green flash range and bear republic range in but also told me they will have it on tap in a few months (don't know which one) so between that and upcoming bjcp study group I reckon I'll wait (green flash or Bear might be summoned for our AIPA and IIPA sessions thanks to purvis)



I had a few of those beers from Beer deluxe a few weeks ago. My personal fave was green flash IIPA. THe west coast IPA IMHO was super bitter. Take out a mortgage too haha. Will be going back there when in mexico next.


----------



## winkle

Not that exoticbut the Mad Brewers hopfenweise is not bad at all and suggests that James Squire can still brew a decent beer when they want too. And its got HOPS in it (now put some BACK in the rest of the range).


Apologies for the crap effort at colour balance, it was Friday nite and I'd been drinking.............


----------



## jyo

Yep, had the hoppy hefe last night, loved it! Big Citra and Bsaaz hit and the colour was amazing.....really enjoyed.

Enjoying this one right now. Not a bad beer at all. I'm guessing Williamette and EKG in here. 







This made me want to stab myself in the face. I think they have put vanilla in it. Blurb on the bottle says "With natural flavour".... not for me at all.


----------



## manticle

I had a dundee last night too. Gets shit reviews at beer advocate due to not having enough hops but I think people expect a US beer called IPA to be an AIPA whereas this seems more UK IPA.

Anyway forgetting styles and expectations for a bit (would be great if beer nerds could do that more often) I enjoyed the beer and would drink again. Lucky since I bought two bottles.

@mje: next time you are in Mexico, let me know and we'll go out for fajitas.


----------



## jbowers

LUKIE said:


> It should have not been sour, let alone Lambic levels of sourness. As far as I am aware, it didn't have an infection, and they didn't brew it with any wild yeasts.



I tried the second batch and whilst it was certainly not sour, I actually thought I tasted some Brett C. (thats the pineappley one yes?). Might have been my tastebuds fooling me, as it was with a spicy meal, but just what I got in those circumstances. I liked it more than the first batch!


----------



## jyo

manticle said:


> I had a dundee last night too. Gets shit reviews at beer advocate due to not having enough hops but I think people expect a US beer called IPA to be an AIPA whereas this seems more UK IPA.
> 
> Anyway forgetting styles and expectations for a bit (would be great if beer nerds could do that more often) I enjoyed the beer and would drink again. Lucky since I bought two bottles.
> 
> @mje: next time you are in Mexico, let me know and we'll go out for fajitas.



I agree with you, Manticle. I'll never complain if someone throws extra hops at an IPA, but I found this to be well balanced. At $12.50 a sixer, I'm not complaining about this one


----------



## [email protected]

jyo said:


> I agree with you, Manticle. I'll never complain if someone throws extra hops at an IPA, but I found this to be well balanced. At $12.50 a sixer, I'm not complaining about this one



Sounds good, i saw these tonight at local wools licka and was not sure what to make of them, a few others there as well. I will stay away from that 9 thing by the sounds. 
But yeah the price is definitely right that's for sure.


----------



## bum

I had Dundee tonight too. If I remember correctly, the label talks about it being more of a UK style IPA. I could check, but you know, it is all the way over there...

I found it to be just a bigger version of the beers that make me want to brew my own instead.


----------



## Batfink

Great Divide Yeti, just as good I remebered. Did a clone back in september (small 12l batch) wich tasted almost as good as the original, just not that much hop aroma.


----------



## pimpsqueak

Had a bit of a mixed bag this weekend...
First: 


Wasn't really impressed. In fact back in my days of K+K I am pretty sure I made several brews that tasted much like this.

So then I compared it to the real thing...


Hmm, so this is what carbonated Robitussen tastes like then?
Not sure what causes beer to taste "medicinal", but whatever it is, this beer had it in spades. Down the sink it went...

On a bright note I finally tried the Mad Brewers Hoppy Heffe and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Adam Howard

HOPS. Piney and resiny.





Nice english malt character. Best English IPA I've had.





My idea of a lager. Big in hops, good malt backbone.


----------



## bconnery

Matsos Pearler Pale
Decent pale ale, while being nothing to write home about. Went down a treat on a muggy Brisbane afternoon

View attachment 52977


Green Flash Belgian Pale
This was very nice beer. Spicy aroma, some nice malt aspects. I didn't get a strong brett to the flavour or finish so perhaps this one was relatively fresh by Brett beer standards, at least as an import from the US to here can be. 
Be curious to try a few of these over a year or so. Initially I was mostly thinking that they were much better at hoppier beers but I got more from the beer as I went on. 

View attachment 52984


----------



## Pennywise

After a brew day that went pretty damn well I treated myself to this little number 







Extremely well put together IMO


----------



## gazeboar

Not my picture. Drinking the La Trappe Quad tonight as Dan Murphy's got in a few more 4 packs. Had sampled once before in a gift pack, although many months ago. It's a pretty interesting beer. I found that the flavour progressed once my palate had become familiar with the flavour profile (without wanting to sound like a wanker). In the first glass, I tasted burnt toffee, dark fruits and a nice malty sweetness. The flavour lingered for quite some time, definitely one of the more robust beers i've had lately. Aside from the dark fruits, I noticed a prominence of banana and dark cherry flavours. As it's oak aged beer, I kept in mind to be critical about picking up on this because it's something unique. With the first bottle, I found the oak flavour quite subtle. Second bottle around, I tasted the oak character as far more prominent, with hints of port. Quite complex for me, but probably haven't had a fair share of complex beers. Alcohol is a ridiculous 10% which I though was hidden reasonably well, just a touch of booziness. Would surely knock you around if you finished the four pack in a short duration. In saying that, it's obviously not a beer to swig while watching football or something  Not sure if i'll rush out to buy again at $22 a 4 pack. It's the only quad I can really obtain, and it's really good, but didn't blow me away. Wanting to try more Trappist style beers but I can only get my hands on this and the three Chimay varieties. Cheers guys.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

manticle said:


> <snip>
> 
> Anyway forgetting styles and expectations for a bit (would be great if beer nerds could do that more often) I enjoyed the beer and would drink again. Lucky since I bought two bottles.






jyo said:


> I agree with you, Manticle. I'll never complain if someone throws extra hops at an IPA, but I found this to be well balanced. At $12.50 a sixer, I'm not complaining about this one



I'm a repeat buyer on this one. At $15.90/6er at Dan's, I reckon this is what commercial APA should taste like.

Definitely not an IPA - but it made me want to brew one. And like mants said - if you can forget being a beer nerd and expecting it to be an IPA - just enjoy it for being a nice, slightly hoppy beer. And accessible to megaswill drinkers.

I thought for sure, there's a faint whif of citra in there. I can just smell a little passionfruit/citrus, but no grapefruit. Not so much in the bitterness, but certainly on the nose.

Goomba


----------



## .DJ.

I had an Tooheys Extra Dry on the weekend...

tasted like ass... Not that I know what ass tastes like... h34r:


----------



## argon

Pennywise said:


> After a brew day that went pretty damn well I treated myself to this little number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremely well put together IMO


Also have one waiting for me in the fridge. Might go it this weekend, sitting on the deck looking out over the ocean at the holiday home at mermaid. Life shall be good.


----------



## [email protected]

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I thought for sure, there's a faint whif of citra in there. I can just smell a little passionfruit/citrus, but no grapefruit. Not so much in the bitterness, but certainly on the nose.
> 
> Goomba



From their website:

Bittered: Columbus
Flavour and aroma: Chinook and Willamette
Dry Hops: Golding and Chinook.

IBUs 60

It will be the Chinook you are picking up.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

abc said:


> From their website:
> 
> Bittered: Columbus
> Flavour and aroma: Chinook and Willamette
> Dry Hops: Golding and Chinook.
> 
> IBUs 60
> 
> It will be the Chinook you are picking up.



That will be it - though I didn't pick up any grapefruit from Chinook. I could smell and slightly taste C-hops of some sort, but assumed given it was more passionfruit and less grapefruit that it would be Citra. If less passionfruit, I'd have banked on Centennial.

I'm happy, my APA (which is about to be CC'd) is predominently Centennial and Chinook, with a nod to Stella, and 120g of Citra, Smaragd and Galaxy (getting rid of older leftovers).

IBU's 60? My butt. It was 35 tops.

Goomba


----------



## joshuahardie

LUKIE said:


> It should have not been sour, let alone Lambic levels of sourness. As far as I am aware, it didn't have an infection, and they didn't brew it with any wild yeasts.



I had one of these recently.
Whilst is did not taste infected to me, the taste had that lemon lime type flavours that I get in a Cantillion beer.
There was other barrel flavours, and cognac aromas. I was quite confused, impressed at the those lambic flavours I was getting without the sourness


----------



## joshuahardie

Bridgeroads Nogne0 India Saison
A collaboration beer from two of my favourite brewers. But I am struggling to remember everything about it.
The aroma is fantastic. huge floral aroma, that does overpower the malt in the mouth. The malt seemed a bit simple, and could not compete with the hops, but it is a beer I would like to try again, to get my memory of the malt back.

Bridgeroads Summer IPA
An IPA using a newer breed of hops, summer. This hop seemed to strike a nice balance between earthy, spicey and pine flavours. It never dominated in any one direction and was very session-able. I would be interested to see what other think of this hop.


Oud Beersel - Geuze.
A bit more on the milder side for a geuze. Certainly not as strong, or as tart or as biting as other lambic brewers. So if you are looking for rip your face off tartness this is not the one. Very dry and thin on the palate, and the carbonation seemed to lighten the beer some more. I would suppose this would be a great beer to introduce someone to unsweetened lambic, and was very enjoyable to savour.


----------



## joshuahardie

Kooinda Witbier
This is a hard one to pick. I like the beer, but when the witbier yard stick is Hoegaarden, which would be my desert island beer, it is hard to call this one honestly. Clearly is is more of a hazy orange than the whitish yellow I am used to, and the flavours seem to highlight that bitter orange slant. Whilst the head was light and fluffy in the picture it fell away within minutes and was a little one dimentional, as I just was not getting those yeast flavours I love so much with a witbier. I have praised everything that Kooinda has done in the past, so it is probably just me that is not getting this beer, due to the Hogaarden bias.

Little Creatures DIPA
I have read some criticism on here about this beer, and its lack of in your face hops. Sure that might be true, but I liken it to more of a English approach where there this beer had that malt and hops in balance. The bitterness was still up there, even though the hop aroma was more subdued. After two of these, I was really feeling it, and in a good way. If LC brought this out more, I would be buying. I really loved how I was able to come back for more, as the beer was not cloyingly sweet

Matso's Smokey Bishop - Was this supposed to have smoke in it. I could not find any if there was. Nevertheless, this is a solid dark lager, that appears to have a nicely balances amount of roast in it, to place it above its megalager brethren. Whilst I did not fall in love with this beer, I enjoyed it.

Matso's Pale Ale.
It would appear that Matso's is really are brewing for their local conditions (and why wouldn't you) The clarity on this beer is flawless, at the expense of an averrage head. The beer is very very refreshing, the malt is not overly obvious, but clearly in balance with the hops, which is also not in your face, but present and flavoursome. If I was up in the top quarter of WA, this would be easily as refreshing as a lager, which I would say is what they are trying to achieve. Sure it is no LCPA, but I am sure it is not trying to be.


----------



## joshuahardie

Finally, a few that I can't remember much about because of how long ago I drank them.

Standout was the Fullers Vintage Ale, which was a very solid beer, and was more or less identical to the coopers vintage ale. So it was really worth trying.


----------



## hsb

This week I polished off:

Mikkeller Spontanale - very acidic and whopping grapefruit taste. Was OK. I prefer the funk to the acid so probably wouldn't rebuy but it was certainly unique - "Attack of the Killer Grapefruits"

Rodenbach Grand Cru - this was interesting, so sweet! - couldn't believe there's not cherry in there (I don't think there is?) as it almost tastes like Kriek, very sweet/sour. Could try this one again for sure, need a few more to get a handle on it. Probably a bit too sweet but I'll try a few more for sure.

Petrus Aged Pale - was pretty good, don't remember too much of this one, but recall a bit more of the farmyard thing happening.

Still Boon Oude Geuze as my favourite sour to date, got a Boon Oude Geuze Mariage Parfait yet to quoff.

I think it'll be a Grand tour of Belgium next purchase, having completed my lambic odyssey. But will definitely be buying more lambics. What it would be to have 'fresh' blended lambic on tap somewhere, perfect autumn beer to my taste but I'm buggered if I'm going to spend years making it!


----------



## Adam Howard

Dropped into the bottle shop just past Tiamo's heading north on Lygon St. This was the only beer in there I hadn't tried. Yum. Reminds me of a less belgian Leffe Radieuse. Similar malt and hop profile but not as much yeast input. Nice toffee, caramel malt, not cloying though. Hop bitterness without too much other hop character. A beer to savour. Not cheap but it's probably the best Italian beer I've had. I'd easily have something like this on tap at home.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

First one and it's really carbed but smells great. Taste, well I don't like the amount of carbonation first of all, mouthfeel is thin not to impressed with hop flavour either. Maybe I was expecting to much. Nice summer guzzler I suppose.


----------



## Muggus

Gav80 said:


> First one and it's really carbed but smells great. Taste, well I don't like the amount of carbonation first of all, mouthfeel is thin not to impressed with hop flavour either. Maybe I was expecting to much. Nice summer guzzler I suppose.
> 
> View attachment 53051


Had a couple off tap this arvo. Beautiful stuff. Really doesn't travel well - possibly as a result of bottle conditioning?


----------



## manticle

Bottling procedures, bottle handling or bottle storage maybe but bottle conditioning?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

manticle said:


> Bottling procedures, bottle handling or bottle storage maybe but bottle conditioning?



Have to agree. Anyone who drinks it off tap, especially close to the brewery (either Manly or Hunter region) swears by it. I've only had Murrays on tap once at the (now defunct) Nectar bar in Brisbane, and fantastic.

Never had a bottle of it that was worth singing from the trees about.

My conclusion is that it's like most of our HB - fantastic fresh, doesn't travel well. I'm noticing that in this heat, my surplus HB (the 3 or 4 bottles after the keg is filled) are nowhere near the quality of their keg counterpart - though this doesn't seem to be an issue in our... ahem.... winter (it's not winter in Qld, it's just less hot).


----------



## ploto

I just can't get enough of my big black chocolate friend. He's big, robust and fills my mouth , but goes down so smoothly.

And by friend I mean Brooklyn Brewery's Black Chocolate Stout, 10%aa. I don't know what you were thinking, sicko.


----------



## Brew Matt

ploto said:


> I just can't get enough of my big black chocolate friend. He's big, robust and fills my mouth , but goes down so smoothly.
> 
> And by friend I mean Brooklyn Brewery's Black Chocolate Stout, 10%aa. I don't know what you were thinking, sicko.
> 
> 
> View attachment 53107



Where is this one available to purchase?


----------



## jakethedog

My wife was near mclaren vale for work today. She gave me a ring to ask if I would like some beer from mclaren vale beer company. What a wife!! She came home with vale ipa and vale dark. Drinking the ipa now. Nice aroma and hop flavor. A bit more malt would be better but a very nice beer.


----------



## Pennywise

This is the best imperial stout I've had. Very roasty, good firm bitterness and nice warm alcohol. My missus is gonna kill me cause I bought this for her, but she's on an alcohol free month and a detox diet so ummm, yeah, I'm drinking it


----------



## bum

You're saving her from herself. Well done!

High praise indeed. Going to have to look for one of those.


----------



## Pennywise

It was a good suggestion from Chris @ Slowbeer, they were out of what I did originally order so this was recommended. And yeah, the first thing i though was "I'm doing this for her health" :lol: If she's lucky she'll still have the choc oatmeal stout in the fridge in a few weeks :unsure:


----------



## vortex

Gav80 said:


> First one and it's really carbed but smells great. Taste, well I don't like the amount of carbonation first of all, mouthfeel is thin not to impressed with hop flavour either. Maybe I was expecting to much. Nice summer guzzler I suppose.
> 
> View attachment 53051



Sounds infected. I had a 4 pack of this, same symptoms, emailed the brewery and they agreed it was infected. One of the bottles was OK, 3 were all bad.

Had a 4 pack about a year ago and it was all OK.


----------



## winkle

I was going to have a Cantillon Bios tonight, but GG turned up with 2 bottles of Billy B's dark,
typing.... difficult..... enegry fading... must not drink TED..... arrgh

Cantillon tomorrow witha fresher palatte (sp)


----------



## [email protected]

On tap @ Murrays @ Manly yesterday 

Libertine French Ale - I asked and apparently it is brewed with French saison yeast, light zest and earthy aromas, crisp and dry with a thirst quenching acidity well balanced by a moderate body absolute stunning summer quaffer.

Whale Ale - Nothing like examples i have had in the bottle, light and fresh, subdued hoppy aroma and taste, plenty of crisp and clean wheat malt, another great easy drinking ale.

Rock Around the Clock Bock - Big clean rich malty lager, way to easy to drink!

Grand Cru - A complex array of Belgian yeast phenols, rich bready malts , hops are noticeable, moderate to full body with a reasonably dry finish, at 8.8% again very easy drink and enjoy.

Spartacus - This beer is just outstanding, has to be Australia's best IIPA and at 10% it knocks you around, but the alcohol is very well hidden, by loads of big fruity NZ hop aroma and palate wrecking flavour, so well balanced by huge rich caramel malts.
I had this on tap and hand pump and i have to say i preferred the hand pump, less carbonation, smoother and creamier mouth feel, really let the aromas and flavours shine through the whole glass, where as half way through the tap version the resinous bitterness took over.

Heart of Darkness Oak Aged (bottle) - This was the best of the lot for me and i rate it as one of the best beers i have ever had the pleasure of consuming.
So complex , very rich and smooth, loads of chocolate on the nose, hints of sweet woody /earthy / spicy tones - i assume the oak and the Belgian yeast phenols mixing in perfect harmony. Again a big beer at 9.6% and the only place you notice it is in your head, i cant believe how well balanced this beer is, if i could brew something half as good i would be a happy camper.

I encourage anyone who hasn't visited murrays at manly to do yourself a favour and head down there, so fresh so tasty absolutely faultless beers and all the staff seem to be well educated - have actually been involved in a brewing session at some stage so they have an understanding of the process.


----------



## Newbee(r)

Just got back from Plonk at the Fyshwick Markets...


----------



## Pennywise

White Shield IPA is a damn fine beer


----------



## joshuahardie

Nogne-0 Imperial Stout. Huge roasty notes that start acrid in your mouth but melt away to leave a mouthfeel that is very smooth and silky. There is a considerable hop bitterness, and whilst they are american hops do not come across as such, which matches the beer well a long lasting warming alcohol note is a long reminder of how great this beer is.

Green Flash Double Stout
another stong stout in the similar mould to the nogne0. less roasty flavours, but higher in chocolate notes. there is an interesting finish on the beer of cherry juice. a very nice beer


----------



## freezkat

<h3 class="r">_Capital Square Series Manoomator_</h3>

Wild Rice Doppelbock


----------



## Newbee(r)

Newbee(r) said:


> Just got back from Plonk at the Fyshwick Markets...



The SN Northern Hemisphere Harvest Ale, despite being 2011, is damn fine. I was expecting more of a brown ale but its an IPA - a glass of fresh american hops with great fruity aroma, solid but smooth enduring bitterness and a nice malty finish - great head is lacing around the glass as it goes down. Hmmm... might have to grab a couple more of these. 

White Shield IPA is next....


----------



## mje1980

manticle said:


> I had a dundee last night too. Gets shit reviews at beer advocate due to not having enough hops but I think people expect a US beer called IPA to be an AIPA whereas this seems more UK IPA.
> 
> Anyway forgetting styles and expectations for a bit (would be great if beer nerds could do that more often) I enjoyed the beer and would drink again. Lucky since I bought two bottles.
> 
> @mje: next time you are in Mexico, let me know and we'll go out for fajitas.



Haha no worries mate. I could happily live down there if i needed to. 

Keeping On Topic, drinking Stone and Wood pacific ale. Loved it on tap. Pretty good out of the bottle too. No chance it'll ever get on tap locally, which is a damn shame. Went out for dinner with the family last night. Was so pissed off the best beer i could get was blonde, which isnt even a good beer, just the best of a bad bunch. After drinking a few homebrewed lagers it was cats piss . I left 3/4 of it in the glass


----------



## winkle

joshuahardie said:


> Nogne-0 Imperial Stout. Huge roasty notes that start acrid in your mouth but melt away to leave a mouthfeel that is very smooth and silky. There is a considerable hop bitterness, and whilst they are american hops do not come across as such, which matches the beer well a long lasting warming alcohol note is a long reminder of how great this beer is.
> 
> Green Flash Double Stout
> another stong stout in the similar mould to the nogne0. less roasty flavours, but higher in chocolate notes. there is an interesting finish on the beer of cherry juice. a very nice beer



That Norgne-o impy is lurverly, I need to grab some more bottles, will have to give the Green Flash DS a go as well (and a few more Dark Force while I'm at it).
More raffle wins at BABBs


----------



## ploto

Brew Matt said:


> Where is this one available to purchase?



Brooklyn Brewery's Black Chocolate Stout came from Platinum Liquor.


----------



## DU99

McCashin Family Stoke Amber..DAN MURPHY'S

also have their dark/golden ale in stock


----------



## bconnery

Saison de Pipaix from the recent haul from the Belgian Shop deal. 
A saison with dried peel, anise, ginger, pepper. 

I could only get these in a 4 so even though I was sharing my order I decided to get the 4 and take all these for myself. 
Glad I did because I really enjoyed this beer. 

No dominant spice but all blended beautifully. Very easy to drink. 

View attachment 53146


----------



## argon

Birthday today so thought I'd have a reasonably good beer. Mrs argon says she could drink that... That is after refusing every other beer I've ever given her. 

Complex and sweet toffee dominate, boozy and rich loving it.


----------



## Florian

argon said:


> Birthday today so thought I'd have a reasonably good beer. Mrs argon says she could drink that... That is after refusing every other beer I've ever given her.



Good one. My wife thought this one was as 'beery' (=undrinkable) as all the other beers I'm trying to feed her, the only one she ever really liked was the lindemann kriek.

Good to see your glasses survived. Mine didn't. Enjoy your VB.


----------



## Muggus

Pennywise said:


> Whoa, just whoa. Not sure I can even finish this. I keep taking more sips to find out though so maybe, just maybe


So i'm braving one of these as we speak...

Just to set the scene, last year I actually brewed a beer out of 80% Peated malt, and Eis'd (freeze concerntrated) it. It is still not remotely as peaty as this. 
I'm yet to come across an Islay single malt that is more intense than this! 
Certainly a sipper, just screams burnt rubber and gunpowder, but is so complex and just hangs around. Not the kinda beer you wanna drink around other people, but **** me, it's interesting!


----------



## gazeboar

Both of these beers are pretty damn phenomenal. The Trappistes I would only have for an occasion, but i'm going to make Fullers a regular. Maybe not the Golden Pride all the time as its pricey, but the ESB is a damn fine beer also, IMHO.


----------



## MitchDudarko

Muggus said:


> I'm yet to come across an Islay single malt that is more intense than this!



Have you tried the Ardberg Uigeadail? It's peaty as F**k!


----------



## hsb

Newbee(r) said:


> Just got back from Plonk at the Fyshwick Markets...


Nice looking line up! Be interested to know how the Kriek Boon is...


----------



## Muggus

MitchDudarko said:


> Have you tried the Ardberg Uigeadail? It's peaty as F**k!


Have not...i'll be sure to track it down though!


----------



## bconnery

Muggus said:


> Have not...i'll be sure to track it down though!


Or the bruichladdich octomore. Best if you can get someone to give you a sample first though. I like peat but this was f.... ridiculous.


----------



## Muggus

bconnery said:


> Or the bruichladdich octomore. Best if you can get someone to give you a sample first though. I like peat but this was f.... ridiculous.


Might hit up some whisk(e)y bars for some research.  

Got tickets to Whisky Live is hitting Sydney this August too. Hopefully a few decent single malts on show there this time.


----------



## Pennywise

Last nights desert







No need to say anything, apart from this is the best beer in the world


----------



## argon

Pennywise said:


> Last nights desert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to say anything, apart from this is the best beer in the world


Snap... just had my first one tonight at the Belgian Beer Cafe in Brisbane. Better then the Westy 12 I had the other night.


----------



## bum

Russian River Supplication. Received due to the incomparable generosity of AHB member Jez.

Aroma is tart/sourness, light dark fruit, a little balsamic, maybe a little lemon but not zesty. Flavour starts a bit dark fruity which seems to transition to a sorta sparkling white wine-ish thing all underneath a very forward earthy/not quite barnyard funkiness - little of the balsamic the aroma suggests but still sour/tart. I don't really get the cherries except maybe for in a slight Kirsch-y way that I may only be tasting because I'm looking for it. Very intense at the back of the mouth on the swallow and on the fade. Much drier than I remember from a tasting at the brewery a couple of years ago. Highly puckering but doesn't come across as overtly tannic (is that a word?) to me - possibly accentuated by the strong carb. Pretty amazing that they hold a beer like this together. If I tried to make it I'd end up in The Hague for crimes against beer. So good.

Personal note - feel free to ignore:
Thanks so much for this bottle, Jez. Not just because it is such a rare and amazing beer to find in this country but also because your random act of kindness came at a time when I was questioning the value of some people close to me and I really needed reminding that just because some people who are important to me are shit doesn't mean all people are shit. Really helped me out.


----------



## lukiep8

Awesome to hear that Bum. We managed to get (nearly) the whole series of Russian River sours and did a tasting across the board. They are absolutely outstanding. Good to see more people being given a chance to try them.

I hope (and I believe!) Feral will be up to these standards for their sours!


----------



## boingk

Had a bottle of Burleigh Brewing's 'Black Giraffe' lager a weekend or two ago with my Father - saw it a while ago on sale and thought it'd be perfect as we both like our beers and coffees.

It poured very nicely into two schooners, the traditional style; none of this commercial craziness snadblasted bottom stuff. Head was a caramel colour, with a black body and hints of very dark red in the light. 

The body was medium, very much mor light than you'd think from the pour. Aroma was (not surprisigly) very stoutish with overtones of darker malts and a background of fresh brewed coffee.

Taste was something else - I'd definitely recommend this one to fans of both beer and coffee, and appreciators of darker beers in general. Beyond that I won't get into it as I'll probably just make a hash of it. Suffice to say that the dark malts, lager brewing and coffee addition really stood out to make a superbly smooth and dinkable beverage. Hopping was sublte and the malts and coffee really shone through.

Cheers all - boingk (sorry for no pictures)


----------



## mje1980

Tried "dundee IPA", and "Windwalker pale ale" last night. Both were pretty nice. I found them both more balanced than most US beers, and more tame. Pretty high sessionability factor.


----------



## Muggus

argon said:


> Snap... just had my first one tonight at the Belgian Beer Cafe in Brisbane. Better then the Westy 12 I had the other night.


Gonna have to agree with this. Westy 12 is a truely amazing beer, and it's allusiveness certainly adds to the appeal. But Rochefort 10, wow, it's just an experience, and has a bit more richness and depth over the Westy....not to take anything away from it, but they are quite different beers.
Be nice to do a side by side one day though...


----------



## Fish13

trying this at the moment and i have a slight bannana flavour and sweetness but not over powering. i guess something is given off a crayon aroma...

nice and drinkable too


----------



## Pennywise

Really loving the ngone o, this one is quite hoppy but also not overpowering, malt backs this up very well. Way to easy to drink. Lucky I've only got one


----------



## Bizier

bum said:


> Russian River Supplication.



Thank you for your presentation on growing a box Bum.

Seriously, I am glad someone somewhere is tasting Supplication. I have one in my fridge, and it is calling me like that magic ring in that hobbit romance movie, what was it called? The Lord of Rims?


----------



## BlackRat

After posting this in the non-commercial thread, I though I best post it here.




Left to right:
Estrella Damm Inedit
Mountain Goat Rare IPA
Theresianer

BlackRat.

EDIT - The MG Rare IPA was very hoppy but a little heavy/thick for me. Love the hops but couldnt drink more than 2 of these in a session for me.


----------



## kelbygreen

never seen them beers blackrat nice find report back on the others


----------



## [email protected]

BlackRat said:


> EDIT - The MG Rare IPA was very hoppy but a little heavy/thick for me. Love the hops but couldnt drink more than 2 of these in a session for me.



Had a bottle of that last week its a really enjoyable IPA, i agree not sessionable with its big rich chewy toffee malt profile, but it also has a great hop hit to balance it out really well. A great beer i wish was more widely available.


----------



## Fish13

hmm trying the coopers range tonight. Had the sparkling ale with the yeast included and was not impressed with it. Now having the vintage strong ale and it was fruity and a bit chewy. Not something i would rave about. good head to start with and then all gone


----------



## RdeVjun

No pic, but had the new SN seasonal- Ruthless Rye recently, picked up a bottle at Archive Bar in Brisbane last week. What an amazing beer- :icon_drool2: ! Never thought I'd say that about an American IPA, but this one is a real cracker and has quite roundly shat all over its predecessor Tumbler. Has a delicious malty rye character and loads of C hops without being OTT.
Get it while you can is my advice! B)


----------



## Murcluf

fish13 said:


> hmm trying the coopers range tonight. Had the sparkling ale with the yeast included and was not impressed with it. Now having the vintage strong ale and it was fruity and a bit chewy. Not something i would rave about. good head to start with and then all gone


Hey just a quick FYI just because Coopers range is bottle conditioned doesn't mean you have to hefe them all. If only works with the Pale Ale and even then I'm not a fan of it. I fined a fresh Coopers carefully served in a glass unhefed is best Sparkling is meant to be sparkling not cloudy. The only special thing with the Pale Ale is it can be served 2 ways, and if you drink from the bottle you can both in one go.


----------



## Murcluf

fish13 said:


> hmm trying the coopers range tonight. Had the sparkling ale with the yeast included and was not impressed with it. Now having the vintage strong ale and it was fruity and a bit chewy. Not something i would rave about. good head to start with and then all gone


Hey just a quick FYI just because Coopers range is bottle conditioned doesn't mean you have to hefe them all. If only works with the Pale Ale and even then I'm not a fan of it. I fined a fresh Coopers carefully served in a glass unhefed is best Sparkling is meant to be sparkling not cloudy. The only special thing with the Pale Ale is it can be served 2 ways, and if you drink from the bottle you can both in one go.


----------



## vortex

Murcluf said:


> Hey just a quick FYI just because Coopers range is bottle conditioned doesn't mean you have to hefe them all. If only works with the Pale Ale and even then I'm not a fan of it. I fined a fresh Coopers carefully served in a glass unhefed is best Sparkling is meant to be sparkling not cloudy. The only special thing with the Pale Ale is it can be served 2 ways, and if you drink from the bottle you can both in one go.



For me Sparkling ale is best with the yeast mixed in, as is the Pale Ale. Having said that I had 3 pales last night and none of them were very good at all. I've drunk more cartons of it than I can count in the past 10 years and it's just not what it used to be. Perhaps I'm spoiled now.


----------



## DUANNE

Murcluf said:


> Hey just a quick FYI just because Coopers range is bottle conditioned doesn't mean you have to hefe them all. If only works with the Pale Ale and even then I'm not a fan of it. I fined a fresh Coopers carefully served in a glass unhefed is best Sparkling is meant to be sparkling not cloudy. The only special thing with the Pale Ale is it can be served 2 ways, and if you drink from the bottle you can both in one go.




with the yeast or without the yeast coopers still taste like dirty dishmurray water to me


----------



## BlackRat

Theresianer Wit

An italian wheat and barley of Bavarian style - Link





Cheers,
BlackRat

EDIT - Why do my pictures always appear in landscape?


----------



## jlm

RdeVjun said:


> No pic, but had the new SN seasonal- Ruthless Rye recently, picked up a bottle at Archive Bar in Brisbane last week. What an amazing beer- :icon_drool2: ! Never thought I'd say that about an American IPA, but this one is a real cracker and has quite roundly shat all over its predecessor Tumbler. Has a delicious malty rye character and loads of C hops without being OTT.
> Get it while you can is my advice! B)


I really, really hope that makes its way down here, sounds right up my alley. Will have to plead with the staff at crown cellars.


----------



## Muscovy_333

Hey y'all, 

Bumped into the Grand Ridge bloke today at a local market. (You know the guy...he is everywhere)
I tasted a 'Wet Hopped Oatmeal Ale' and a 'Vienna Rye Lager'.
The Oatmeal is worth a taste. 
He was telling me that they are a new project for the Brewery


----------



## redunderthebed

Drinking sapporo quite a nice drop.

Going all coopers but not as you know it........got some longnecks of coopers stout too.


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 53376


7.5% smells like the hops have just been added ! bloody nice fresh hop aroma mmmmm

brygget : 23/08/2011 so bout 7 month old .
very nice IPA! up there with punk and torpedo for me :chug: 


and i got it from a little bottlo in the northern burbs of brisbane! unfukingbelievable! times are a changing!! (just up the road from winkles place :blink: )



nn
:icon_cheers:


----------



## brettprevans

Muscovy said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> Bumped into the Grand Ridge bloke today at a local market. (You know the guy...he is everywhere)
> I tasted a 'Wet Hopped Oatmeal Ale' and a 'Vienna Rye Lager'.
> The Oatmeal is worth a taste.
> He was telling me that they are a new project for the Brewery


looks like their new head brewer is making a differance. apparently his first order of bussiness was to try and get rid of their 'regional characteristic' (for those that dont know about that, its diaceytal fault from underpitching that they try and pass off as regional characteristic).

will keep an eye out for them


thread reminds me that us melb brewer boys should have taken some shots from temple brewery last night. damn.
edit: I did the tasting paddle and a couple midnight IPAs. t
he bicycle was my favourite of the night. 
soba was very interesting. a real food beer. very unami. 
mightnight ipa was just chocka full of hops. 
english pale was a nice malty crystal english pale. nice change.


----------



## manticle

Muggus said:


> Gonna have to agree with this. Westy 12 is a truely amazing beer, and it's allusiveness certainly adds to the appeal. But Rochefort 10, wow, it's just an experience, and has a bit more richness and depth over the Westy....not to take anything away from it, but they are quite different beers.
> Be nice to do a side by side one day though...



Good to see so much love for Rochefort 10.

Still at the top of my beer list and available just up the road for a very good price.


----------



## manticle

Murcluf said:


> Hey just a quick FYI just because Coopers range is bottle conditioned doesn't mean you have to hefe them all. If only works with the Pale Ale and even then I'm not a fan of it. I fined a fresh Coopers carefully served in a glass unhefed is best Sparkling is meant to be sparkling not cloudy. The only special thing with the Pale Ale is it can be served 2 ways, and if you drink from the bottle you can both in one go.



Don't hefe any of them. Marketting trick designed becuase people are too stupid to know how to decant beer and if you tried to instruct them, they'd put it in the too hard basket. Therefore we drink it super cold and rolled.

I hate coopers when it is too yeasty and enjoy it a lot when it is not.

Two rhymes at a time. Make that three!

Go ME!

The above is purely my perspective - I have had no confirmation of this as fact from anyone, ever in the world.

Last night - Temple soba ale and Temple Saison.

They should be bottling soon (well they are bottling now but bottles should be available soon). Hopefully bottling does justice to their beers because on tap at the brewhouse/brasserie they are fantastic.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

northside novice said:


> and i got it from a little bottlo in the northern burbs of brisbane! ..... )



Where? I'm in Wavell and would like to know if we actually have a decent bottle-o north of the brown serpent.


----------



## Northside Novice

its on the corner of south pine rd and old northern rd everton hills. cant memember the name but its there ! most of the cool beers where in the cool room ! not in view from shop side which i thought was a little weird.


----------



## Bribie G

BlackRat said:


> Theresianer Wit
> 
> An italian wheat and barley of Bavarian style - Link
> 
> View attachment 53326
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> BlackRat
> 
> EDIT - Why do my pictures always appear in landscape?



give them a bit of a massage using something like Picasa (free Google product). Even Windows Picture Viewer lets you rotate them as well.


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> View attachment 53376
> 
> 
> 7.5% smells like the hops have just been added ! bloody nice fresh hop aroma mmmmm
> 
> brygget : 23/08/2011 so bout 7 month old .
> very nice IPA! up there with punk and torpedo for me :chug:
> 
> 
> and i got it from a little bottlo in the northern burbs of brisbane! unfukingbelievable! times are a changing!! (just up the road from winkles place :blink: )
> 
> 
> 
> nn
> :icon_cheers:



Whata, who, where????


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 53387


yup i am a belgium bitch :lol: 

8.5% but very well hidden, first time i have drunk this and was worth the wait yummy yum yum 
wanted to try it at the bb cafe in town but they wanted $70 deposit on the glass wtf!! i said i could get one of my own cheaper so i did  ( yes i wanted to borrow the glass )


----------



## Northside Novice

Whata, who, where????

[/quote]

the lil one over the road from the matilda mate ! i not sure i can believe it either!


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> Whata, who, where????
> 
> 
> 
> the lil one over the road from the matilda mate ! i not sure i can believe it either!



I thought they were liqourland or somefing, wow, anything is better than the shopping centre BWS.


----------



## DU99

Tried Mildura choc hops stout last night, nice chocolate taste,currently on special at BWS 5.2 %al

this got Peoples Choice Award - Best Stout 2011 Victorian Microbreweries Showcase - Federation Square


----------



## adryargument

Just spent 22 hours on planes.
Arrived at 6am. It's 2pm and I'm sitting in kitty's in Helsinki.
Somehow it's IPA week and I just demolished a hornbeer IPA.

Screw the rust marks on the cap/neck of the bottle - it was phenomenal.

Who cares if im about to die of sleep deprivation. Im stealing someone's wifi and more hops are needed!

The labeling alone in the hornbeer IPA is brilliant.


----------



## Fish13

trying matso smokey bishop tonight. not to bad some roasted flavors coming through and some chocolate too.

hmm so over kids tonight too.


----------



## Goldenchild

adryargument said:


> Just spent 22 hours on planes.
> Arrived at 6am. It's 2pm and I'm sitting in kitty's in Helsinki.
> Somehow it's IPA week and I just demolished a hornbeer IPA.
> 
> Screw the rust marks on the cap/neck of the bottle - it was phenomenal.
> 
> Who cares if im about to die of sleep deprivation. Im stealing someone's wifi and more hops are needed!
> 
> The labeling alone in the hornbeer IPA is brilliant.



Was that the 'happy hoppy Easter ipa'? If it was I second that its one lovely ipa had a few of them myself this week. 
Those Danes do make some quality beers.


----------



## adryargument

goldenchild said:


> Was that the 'happy hoppy Easter ipa'? If it was I second that its one lovely ipa had a few of them myself this week.
> Those Danes do make some quality beers.




Not too sure on the Easter IPA.
http://uk.hornbeer.dk/?pid=74&sub=81

Enjoying a weyerbacher IPA and just finished a Mikeller I beat yoU IPA.
Apparently it was helsinki's IPA week last week, however all these niche pubs have a few random kegs lying around.

Currently on a quest to find them all.
Just found out there's small micro brewery down the street a tad. My taste buds seem to be leading me there...


----------



## bum

Vale IPA smells pretty damned nice.


----------



## adryargument

:icon_drool2: 

So far:
Cask salopian hop twister
Cask rudgate battle axe
Ridgeway ipa
Saint louis kriek
Mikeller i beat you /brewdog
Finnish homebrew sahti
Hornbeer IPA

In the next seven weeks this list will grow exponentially


----------



## mje1980

vortex said:


> For me Sparkling ale is best with the yeast mixed in, as is the Pale Ale. Having said that I had 3 pales last night and none of them were very good at all. I've drunk more cartons of it than I can count in the past 10 years and it's just not what it used to be. Perhaps I'm spoiled now.



I hate to say it but the last few times i've had a CPA, i've been disappointed too. Seems to be a little harsh, and just doesnt taste like it did when i used to drink it on tap ( where i could find it!! ).


----------



## winkle

Hungover as a mutha f*cker today, time to HTFU



Oh mumma!
(that bottle-o is quite surprising northside-novice :icon_cheers: )


----------



## jakethedog

bum said:


> Vale IPA smells pretty damned nice.




I had one side by side with a SN torpedo extra IPA. I prefered the Vale IPA. It is supposed to be an American IPA (lighter on the malt so hops shine through).


----------



## Fish13

had matso pale ale last night... no head slight carbonation and thats about it...


it could of been me having the beer after brushing my teeth at 2 am in the morning


----------



## bum

jakethedog said:


> I had one side by side with a SN torpedo extra IPA. I prefered the Vale IPA. It is supposed to be an American IPA (lighter on the malt so hops shine through).


Yeah, most of this market would probably agree with you. Like almost every Australian example of an A-anything it was an overly dry, no spec malt to be tasted, over-carbed nothing sort of beer. As I say, does smell very nice but.


----------



## [email protected]

4



Bullant PA - Good to see another regional Vic micro up and about.
Says its an american style PA?? low level hop aroma that does not really hang around.
Moderate creamy white head that stays for the duration.
I get this overly dextrinous mouth feel straight up, followed by a sort of nothing mid palate, some hops hiding there somwhere.

After the first couple of mouthfuls i was wondering where the bitterness was? 
It does appear as a gentle lingering bitterness that slowly builds up the more you drink. I see after the fact on website that it is POR and Cascade, interesting combo.
A decent PA but probably not something i would revisit, i don't buy beer that often but there are much better around for the same $/L

I have there IPA to try as well so see how that goes.


----------



## Muggus

Beer4U said:


> 4View attachment 53485
> 
> 
> 
> Bullant PA - Good to see another regional Vic micro up and about.
> Says its an american style PA?? low level hop aroma that does not really hang around.
> Moderate creamy white head that stays for the duration.
> I get this overly dextrinous mouth feel straight up, followed by a sort of nothing mid palate, some hops hiding there somwhere.
> 
> After the first couple of mouthfuls i was wondering where the bitterness was?
> It does appear as a gentle lingering bitterness that slowly builds up the more you drink. I see after the fact on website that it is POR and Cascade, interesting combo.
> A decent PA but probably not something i would revisit, i don't buy beer that often but there are much better around for the same $/L
> 
> I have there IPA to try as well so see how that goes.


Never heard of them, where they from?
The label looks quite unique...pretty cool


----------



## [email protected]

Muggus said:


> Never heard of them, where they from?
> The label looks quite unique...pretty cool



Bruthen sorta just up the road...couple of hours
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=54238

Cool website too - http://www.bullantbrewery.net/


----------



## Muggus

Another Brewery near Hotham! Nice! Hopefully they get the standards of Bright Brewery


----------



## [email protected]

Having the Bullant IPA tonight.

A darker copper colour quite hazy. Again great head retention, when i poured this into a jug there was large amounts of dense rocky off white foam.

Rich malt and citrus aroma.

Good moderate level of hop flavour, plenty of rich malt to back it up, medium body all very well balanced with a moderate resin/citrus kind of bitterness.
Med to high carbonation.

I am really enjoying this one more so as the carbonation dies off, i would definitely hit this again, shits all over the PA i had last night.
If you were to pin the style this would be somewhere around the English IPA mark but with just a bit too much US hop presence, the beer geek would probably just call it a pale ale, especially as its only 5.8%

All that rubbish aside this is a really nice beer, was $8 for 640ml bottle, so not too bad price wise.


----------



## chunckious

Last night's session from Archive.

BRIDGE ROAD CHEVALIER 
MURRAYS ANGRY MAN PALE
BACCHUS CARBROOK PALE ALE
HOP DOG MIDGEE
COOPERS VINTAGE ALE 
LITTLE CREATURES ROGERS
BREWDOG 5 A.M. SAINT


----------



## Gar

Hargreaves Hill - Pale Ale

Effing awesome! nice little surprise, whack in the face of fresh hops, dry hopped to buggery!

Nice head too, this'ns dissipated a bit because I'm savouring it too much  


Making me wish I'd got a sixer of these instead of a mixed pack!


----------



## winkle

Gar said:


> Hargreaves Hill - Pale Ale
> 
> Effing awesome! nice little surprise, whack in the face of fresh hops, dry hopped to buggery!
> 
> Nice head too, this'ns dissipated a bit because I'm savouring it too much
> 
> 
> Making me wish I'd got a sixer of these instead of a mixed pack!



I had that as my introduction to the brewery :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB

Feral Hop Hog.... Mmmmm, hops :icon_drool2:

Perfect for an after dinner beer in front of the footy!


----------



## [email protected]

Tonight's beers

Dundee IPA - nice average sessionable ale, i can see why some people would get annoyed at it being labelled and IPA. But its pretty much in-line with run of the mill UK type IPAs. 
Sweet malt, not enough bitterness for me, some hop aroma. 
Decent buy for the 6 pack price.

Vale IPA - Highly carbed, clear golden in appearance good head retention.
Fairly prominent tooty fruity aroma, agree with bum it does smell nice and it is quite crisp and dry very simple malt character.
Otherwise another fairly decent sessionable ale that i would probably buy again when my HB stocks are down. 
I dont like getting caught up on names but it really is not an IPA.


----------



## RdeVjun

Chunkious said:


> Last night's session from Archive.
> 
> BRIDGE ROAD CHEVALIER
> MURRAYS ANGRY MAN PALE
> BACCHUS CARBROOK PALE ALE
> HOP DOG MIDGEE
> COOPERS VINTAGE ALE
> LITTLE CREATURES ROGERS
> BREWDOG 5 A.M. SAINT


No bottle of Sierra Nevada Ruthless Rye? Don't tell me it has sold out already?


----------



## NickB

Pretty sure there was some still in the bottle shop this arvo. Forgot to grab a couple though


----------



## RdeVjun

NickB said:


> Pretty sure there was some still in the bottle shop this arvo. Forgot to grab a couple though


You'll be kicking yourself if it sells out buddy! :icon_drool2: 
I surprise myself in saying this but SN have really delivered with that beer, it is fantastic IMO. Suppose it makes up for the shambles that Tumbler was...


----------



## Spork

A couple of cheap(er) imports I tried the other night.
Victory (USA) about $10 for a 650mL bottle.
First was:
"Prima" Pils.
Not a huge pilsner fan (yes, have had Urquel...) but I did enjoy this one.






Next up, a nice Belgian farmhouse style for the same coin. Helios. Helluva nice brew!


----------



## Ian Gommers

Had one last night, loved it. Also tried Kooinda APA and Black IPA. All nice beers, though the black IPA had some tabacco like flavours that were nice, but only in small doses.



NickB said:


> View attachment 53538
> 
> 
> Feral Hop Hog.... Mmmmm, hops :icon_drool2:
> 
> Perfect for an after dinner beer in front of the footy!


----------



## MHB

OK into the asbestos undies
Had a taste of this tonight, I think its highly over rated.
Feral do some very fine beer hop hog just isnt their best offering, nowhere near enough malt to balance the hopping. Unfortunately most commentators on beer appear to be mesmerised by HOPS but they are far from all I want from a beer, give me balance, this beer lacks it.
Mark


----------



## NickB

Have you tried it on tap or only in bottles? The bottled version was good (IMHO) but I do like hop focused IPAs. The kegged version however, is just balanced beautifully, and really does have a better malt presence than the bottled version, whilst still being in-your-face enough to let you know you're drinking an IPA.

One of my current favourites anyway! Each to their own!

Cheers


----------



## bum

I've said this more times than anyone probably cares to read but Hop Hog is, IMO, simultaneously both one of the few beers that gets the American attitude sorta right in this country and one that wouldn't get any sort of recognition in the States at all - way too dry and thin. It is a beer I enjoy (when I can get it) but isn't the sort of beer I feel worth aspiring to making.

Talking bottled version - but my beers are all bottled too so that shouldn't change the last bit too much.


----------



## MHB

Have had both, tonight was on tap at the Albion (they had 6 Murrays on tap so just had to go and test them all), just asked for a splash as I have been consistently underwhelmed by Hop Hog but was willing to give it another taste, sure its got plenty of hops just lacks a spine.
Worked out years ago that my tastes suit me perfectly, doesnt make what I like good, bad, right or wrong and I do enjoy a well balanced IPA and beyond. If you are going to make an IPA it needs a shed load of malt behind all the hops or it can start being very 2 dimensional pretty dam quick
Mark


----------



## chunckious

RdeVjun said:


> No bottle of Sierra Nevada Ruthless Rye? Don't tell me it has sold out already?



They were just the tap beers that I'd that. (minus the 5 A.M. saint -That was my roadie B) )
The Coopers Vintage was the shit for me...bloody noice.

From the bottle-o I grabbed: -
_Ngne - India Saison
Feral Hop Hog
Sierra's Ruthless Rye & Stout

OT - +1 for MB's Hoppy Heffe. Not at all to style, which is why I liked it so much. Grab em while you can.


_


----------



## Spork

To commiserate myself on my loss of an almost ready beer, I had these last night, along with a few stubbies of Morrison brewery Irish Red ale.

Red IAP





Superb! Big hoppy flavour and aroma, with a strong malt backbone to balance it, and a great head / lovely colour to complete the awesomeness!

"Bastardised Scottish style red ale".





Was next. Quite similar flavours to the last one, similar colour. Adequately carbed, but very little / no head. Still a very enjoyable beer.


----------



## Jace89

I love Green Flash beers especially the W.C IPA. I'm carbing up a keg on the clone that I made a few weeks ago as we speak.
I'll post the recipe if it's anything close to it!


----------



## pb unleaded

carlton draft - brewery fresh


----------



## keifer33

Just enjoying this bad boy now. Damn getting IPA's and APA's in cans is awesome but at nearly $10 a pop its definetly a treat. This is nicely balanced for 7% and has a huge aroma of pineapples. Mmmm yummy


----------



## Muscovy_333

MHB said:


> Have had both, tonight was on tap at the Albion (they had 6 Murrays on tap so just had to go and test them all), just asked for a splash as I have been consistently underwhelmed by Hop Hog but was willing to give it another taste, sure it's got plenty of hops just lacks a spine.
> Worked out years ago that my tastes suit me perfectly, doesn't make what I like good, bad, right or wrong and I do enjoy a well balanced IPA and beyond. If you are going to make an IPA it needs a shed load of malt behind all the hops or it can start being very 2 dimensional pretty dam quick
> Mark



Horses for courses...but i whole heartedly agree. 

Its all about balance for me. I enjoy hops, but an IPA (actually, any beer) needs backbone to make it truly great. 

SN Hop Rocket is an example of something i find 2 dimensional. I have tried it a few times hoping that i coulddiscover what so many love about it. Just didnt happen (All 3 times were from Dans)


----------



## gazeboar

Trying a bunch of new beers over Easter, this is one of them - Wells Banana Bread Beer. This isn't my pic, and it must have been the most aggressive pour in the world to get that kind of head, mine fizzed out after two minutes. Have to say I am pretty disappointed with this one, great aroma but very artificial banana flavour. Isn't like a banana flavour in a wheat beer, it's just like those cheap banana lollies you can buy. This is paired with a harsh bittering, sort of like a metallic twanginess that I would expect out of a very cheap homebrew kit beer. I get this metallic flavour instantly, then it occurs again in the finish. May just be me. Have to give them credit for doing something different though.


----------



## Spork

I need to get 1/2 a sack of rye in the next BB... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Tony

Pennywise said:


> Yeastie boys double Rex, made with 100% Peated distilling malt. Pretty intense






Pennywise said:


> Was certainly an experience, not one I plan to re live :lol:






Muggus said:


> So i'm braving one of these as we speak...
> 
> Just to set the scene, last year I actually brewed a beer out of 80% Peated malt, and Eis'd (freeze concerntrated) it. It is still not remotely as peaty as this.
> I'm yet to come across an Islay single malt that is more intense than this!
> Certainly a sipper, just screams burnt rubber and gunpowder, but is so complex and just hangs around. Not the kinda beer you wanna drink around other people, but **** me, it's interesting!



I had a bottle of Rex Attitude last year..... 100% peated malt, and will concur with the above.

I actually had it after a bottle of Stone Ruination...... and it out trumped the Ruination (supposed to ruin your taste buds) by far. My mate who was having a glass of Heffe was ready to kick me out of the room..... he kept saying..... OMG that shit stinks, its making me sick 

He struggled to sit in a room with it in a glass, let alone drink it.

It was by far the strongest flavoured beer i have ebver had...... i can still taste it.


----------



## bum

Today's haul:

Bairds Beer - The Carpenter's Mikan Ale
Nogne O - Brun
Nogne O/Bridge Road - India Saison
Victory - Hop Devil
Sierra Nevada - Ruthless Rye
Murray's - Icon 2IPA
Green Flash - West Coast IPA
Haand Bryggieret - Hesjeol
Haand Bryggieret - Norwegian Wood
De Molen - Bloed, Zweet & Tranen
Moon Dog - some nonsense about Henry Ford
Courage - RIS

O! Happy day!


----------



## winkle

Tony said:


> I had a bottle of Rex Attitude last year..... 100% peated malt, and will concur with the above.
> 
> I actually had it after a bottle of Stone Ruination...... and it out trumped the Ruination (supposed to ruin your taste buds) by far. My mate who was having a glass of Heffe was ready to kick me out of the room..... he kept saying..... OMG that shit stinks, its making me sick
> 
> He struggled to sit in a room with it in a glass, let alone drink it.
> 
> It was by far the strongest flavoured beer i have ebver had...... i can still taste it.



"Rex Attitude - its like seeing your parents have sex"


----------



## Rowy

winkle said:


> "Rex Attitude - its like seeing your parents have sex"



I think I'm a bit better then this time last week winkle..............how about you


----------



## winkle

Rowy said:


> I think I'm a bit better then this time last week winkle..............how about you


Pist - but know the difference between up and down this time


----------



## Rowy

winkle said:


> Pist - but know the difference between up and down this time




Know where your coming from Perry................I reckon July is to long away for another one


----------



## NickB

Yep, next weekend


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

sounds too good to refuse....... too bad i will be away


----------



## winkle

_WALLACE_ said:


> sounds too good to refuse....... too bad i will be away



3 months on XXXX island wasn't it???????????????


----------



## bum

Sierra Nevada - Ruthless Rye

Yep, this is entirely lacking in ruth - as advertised.

Nice beer but Mountain Goat's rye IPA makes this beer look a bit poo for my money. But, you know, beer miles, etc. It is a nice beer.


----------



## bum

Victory Brewing - Hop Devil

Urgh. Why didn't I check the best before?! 7 days to go!

Still nice, even if pretty faded. Not a patch on the beer I remember but the reasons for that are pretty clear.


----------



## lukiep8

Bum, Victory only put 4 months on their Hop Devil. So it's not exactly old.


----------



## pk.sax

Very nice. Big big big difference to their weak pale ale. mmmmmmm.


----------



## bum

LUKIE said:


> Bum, Victory only put 4 months on their Hop Devil. So it's not exactly old.


Didn't know it was that short, that's pretty damned good then (both in terms of how quickly it hits the shelves here and their own quality control). If I remember correctly, Pliny says something about drink within 2 weeks on the bottle. I know big hop character doesn't hang around 4 months in my bottled beers. 

As I say, greatly reduced hop presence compared to the ones I had there. Still a good beer.


----------



## lukiep8

They also do it on their Prima Pils, and one other (I forget which). Four months.

Pliny they say drink within 2 weeks, and I think they give a 3 month code on it.


----------



## bum

Yeah, I didn't mean to suggest there was a 2 week BB. Probably a pretty good way to lose money. Although, you'd have to think 3/4 months would be similar. Gotta love a brewery that cares enough about the product to apply that sort of honesty. Imagine if a brewery did that here: it'd probably be over already by the time it hit the shelf at Dan's/1st Choice!

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## jayahhdee

Ending Easter with a Mildura ChocHops, love this stuff.


----------



## bum

Nogne O's Brun is pretty bloody tasty. Taste more like a porter than a Belgian dark ale to me (if that's what it is supposed to be, bit hard to tell with all that squiggly stuff on the bottle). Really didn't like the saison they did with Bridge Road that I had last night. Last night's Hesjeol (Haand Bryggieret) also left a little to be desired for me - kinda half Belgian, half oops-we-forgot-the-other-half.


----------



## bum

O! Mikan Ale, how I love thee!


----------



## Fish13

had this tonight really reminded me of drinking dry ginger ale. Was tempted to break out the rum to mix it.


----------



## petesbrew

Pinchgut Pilzner @ The Pumphouse

Bloody beautiful. Well done, Gerard!


----------



## Pennywise

I'm not a big cider drinker but I did enjoy this one, dry and yet still a little sweet


----------



## np1962

fish13 said:


> had this tonight really reminded me of drinking dry ginger ale. Was tempted to break out the rum to mix it.


Wish I'd thought of that Sunday night, a shot of rum would of really improved the Monteith's Summer Ale on tap.
What is that stuff?


----------



## Stormahead

Bear Republic Rebellion Single hop IPA (Mt Rainier)

Wayyyyyyyyy to much hops for my liking. Not enough malt to back it up. 
2 ltr growler probably wasn't a wise choice!


----------



## Goldenchild

Long weekend trip to copenhagen 
Mikkeller bar on tap

Mikkeller- fear nothing, double ipa
Mikkeller- USA live, some kind of hopped up beer with bugs ( different, worth a try, think I tryed it to early in the night
Mikkeller- mexan ranger , jalapeno dark ale (has nothing on the 'Texan ranger')
Cantillon- Kriek (no explanation necessary)
To ol- black ball porter. ( Danish craft brewery nice beer but no need to go out o your way to find)
Dark horse- blueberry stout ( sweetness coming from the berrys is just right lovely desert beer)

Bottle
3 floyds- gumballhead, red wheat beer single hop Amarillo (very lemony and really quaffable)
Mikkeller- spontan grape, grape wild beer ( nice but bit disappointing after the cantilon)
Evil twin- hipster ale, ipa

Many more but these where the highlight of the trip.

Stopped into olbutikken also and collected a nice array of beers. Will post up when there in the glass.

Off topic but has anyone found a way to load photos directly from the iPhone? If so please pm me.


----------



## adryargument

Just spent 5 days in Estonia. (1.5 weeks into a 7 week trip)
Sitting on 44 new beers so far.

Cream of the crop would have to be:
Mikellar black hole
Crosendonk pater double
Brewdog Tokyo
Meantime choc porter
Random homemade 'blonde beer' from some awesome little medieval dwelling
Fabians stout
Salopian hop twister - cask


----------



## bum

Haand Bryggeriert(spl?) Norwegian Wood is pretty bloody yummo.


----------



## Lecterfan

bum said:


> Haand Bryggeriert(spl?) Norwegian Wood is pretty bloody yummo.



I had the very same this eve - Haand Bryggeriet - I had the Hesjeol (with a line through the "o" - harvest ale apparently). A touch of smoke malt dried it out nicely. Not sure I'll bother with it again, but very glad I tried it.

I also had the rauchbier Marzen (forgot the brand) and sierra nevada Rye IPA which was magnificent!

I would apologise for being OT, but...err....


----------



## bum

Lecterfan said:


> I had the very same this eve - Haand Bryggeriet - I had the Hesjeol (with a line through the "o" - harvest ale apparently). A touch of smoke malt dried it out nicely. Not sure I'll bother with it again, but very glad I tried it.


I've had I think maybe six of their beers now and I'm really impressed with their work - the Hesjeol being the only one I could take or leave.

I've defended Murray's more than a little in this thread so I ask this question in all seriousness:

What the hell has happened to Icon?! I'm having my first stubby of it with the red label and it is pretty cloying. From front to back of the palate it is like the way the malt finishes in a barleywine without all the rest of the barleywine-iness to back it up. I'd be only too happy to blame handling except I don't see how handling could cause this.


----------



## Goldenchild

Tonight I went for 'Beer Here' Nordic rye scandinavian farmhouse ale.
Had no idea what to expect from the name. Apparently the recipe was created in colab with Michael Jackson before he passed. The bottle I got hold of was dated 16/2/11. 
Poured darkest of brown with a big brown foaming head. Nose was almost barleywiney with strong fruit coming through mostly.
My first experience with a rye beer and I Absolutely loved it. Hope you guys back home get the chance to get hold this 1 day or maybe just another of there many beers.

Cheers to 'practicalfool' for directions on posting pics with the iPhone!


----------



## argon

bum said:


> Nogne O's Brun is pretty bloody tasty. Taste more like a porter than a Belgian dark ale to me (if that's what it is supposed to be, bit hard to tell with all that squiggly stuff on the bottle). Really didn't like the saison they did with Bridge Road that I had last night. Last night's Hesjeol (Haand Bryggieret) also left a little to be desired for me - kinda half Belgian, half oops-we-forgot-the-other-half.


That was my thoughts on this beer too. Came into it thinking it was a Belgian brown. But as tasty as it was, never got any belgian character from it. Beer advocate tells me it's a Belgian dark ale. Not sure what i was supposed to get.


----------



## Will88

The latest Slowbeer haul:

Bear Republic Hop Rod Rye Specialty Ale
Sierra Nevada Ruthless Rye IPA
Arctic Fox Chocolate Stout
Green Flash Brewing Double Stout
Wicked Elf Mad Abbot Dubbel
Mornington Peninsula Imperial IPA
Brooklyn Brewery Monster Ale
Epic Mashup
Beer Here Smokestack Porter
Mikkeller Beer Hop Breakfast
Moondog Skunkworks Cognac Aged Double IPA


----------



## .DJ.

that Moondog Skunkworks Cognac Aged Double IPA is all sorts of complex!!! Had one over the weekend...


----------



## freezkat

.DJ. said:


> that Moondog Skunkworks Cognac Aged Double IPA is all sorts of complex!!! Had one over the weekend...


Sierra Nevada Ruthless Rye American IPA







Its pretty friggin good. Earthy hops right away like a certain related plant stinky burnt resin funk.


----------



## Gar

That piccy right there, that's how you sell beer!

Looks awesome :icon_drool2:


----------



## manticle

NigeP62 said:


> Wish I'd thought of that Sunday night, a shot of rum would of really improved the Monteith's Summer Ale on tap.
> What is that stuff?



Monteith's summer ale could only be improved by not being hooked up to the tap in the first place. The rum would be done no favours by having that horrible shite in it.

Not even Captain Morgan's would benefit.


----------



## blakie21

Sorry for the terrible phone camera photo. 

Got my beermasons autumn pack today! 

Really interesting beers in this one it seems. This one is awesome, like a lambic/wheatbeer. It has the sweetness of a wheatbeer but the sourness of a lambic so isnt as dry as some lambics can seem/be. Really enjoyed this one probably because I haven't found a wheat beer I don't enjoy! Will have to savour the second (last) one.


----------



## Spork

From same pack:




A very tasty pale ale. Bit more oomph than a SNPA, not quite as much as a torpedo. Delicious.

Then I had:




From the same (Big Sky) brewery.
Also very nice, but probably should have tried this one before the Scape Goat.

Both of these beers were tasty. The labels are cool, the hops shine through, and the clarity (for a hop laden PA and a wheat) is amazing.


----------



## bum

Moon Dog - Henry Ford's Girthsome Fjord.

This is supposedly a Bulgo-American India Brown Ale. What? Too scared to chuck some rye and roselaire in there? Soft! 

Stupid beer and style names aside, this beer is a bit odd. Smells really sweet chocolate, very low on esters for something that wants to claim to be a bit Belgian, some indistinct hopiness, and a bit burned toast under it. Tastes a bit acrid but not all that roasty (don't ask, I don't know), big hot alc flavour but only slight _actual_ heat in the fade. Rough bittering. I could smell it all night but I'd let you drink it. 

Really disappointed after how amazing their pumpkin porter was.


----------



## bum

Pennywise said:


> This is the best imperial stout I've had. Very roasty, good firm bitterness and nice warm alcohol.


Yeah, pretty bloody nice. Alc is maybe a little forward in the flavour for me (but you've gotta expect a bit of that in a 10%-er), however, the warmth works very nicely. Smells great. I like my RISs a little bit thicker in mouthfeel but that is being really nit-picky. Tops beer.


----------



## blakie21

Going through this pack pretty quickly... 

I really like this one. Lots going on but still pretty balanced. Makes a nice change, recently every dark beer other than stout/porters have let me down by tasting pretty bland. Also tried the trout slayer but didnt really enjoy it, I think i had it too cold.. or maybe I was expecting something really wheaty so it didnt live up to expectations.


----------



## black_labb

adryargument said:


> Just spent 5 days in Estonia. (1.5 weeks into a 7 week trip)
> Sitting on 44 new beers so far.
> 
> Cream of the crop would have to be:
> Mikellar black hole
> Crosendonk pater double
> Brewdog Tokyo
> Meantime choc porter
> Random homemade 'blonde beer' from some awesome little medieval dwelling
> Fabians stout
> Salopian hop twister - cask



did you go to that pub on the eastern edge of tallinn old city with that big beer list with the bottle shop attached that has an even longer list? Was a very nice surprise when I found it. I have a couple good but fuzzy memories there


----------



## Bizier

Come for the beer, stay for the dregs...

'10 RRBC Framboise for a Cure


----------



## bum

De Molen Bloed, Zeet & Tranen. 

Love it. Never had a beer with such complex smoke character (even though I've had much more aggressively smoked beers). Subtle but complex at the same time. Very, very nice. Wish I had half an idea to make a beer half as good as this.


----------



## kdaust

Samuel Smith Imperial Stout

Nice. Like it a lot. But not really a wow beer.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Macs Hop Rocker.

If I don't overthink this beer (now I've had 3, it's less of an issue), it's fantastic.

My idea of a 'new' pilsner. A tiny bit of different hop flavour (owing to using Nelson Sauvin and NZ Cascade, not nobles), but still that firm, smooth bitterness over a grainy pils palate, rather than NS and Cascade's usual use (ie - aggressive late hopping)

Think I might make me some of this in summer (ie September in QLD).

Goomba


----------



## Florian




----------



## WSC

Florian said:


> View attachment 53727



What's it like? Never tried that one.....that's if you can get off the floor at 10.30pm


----------



## Florian

It's the only place with half decent lighting in the house at this time of night. 

The beer is a bit underwhelming to be honest, but I bought it from a deli just off the motorway from Auckland northbound on new years eve, so it might not be the freshest example. Hop aroma is still there, but flavour is all dulled out,so I really assume it's a freshness issue.
I do generally like those Moa beers, but this one let's them down a bit.


----------



## WSC

Florian said:


> It's the only place with half decent lighting in the house at this time of night.
> 
> The beer is a bit underwhelming to be honest, but I bought it from a deli just off the motorway from Auckland northbound on new years eve, so it might not be the freshest example. Hop aroma is still there, but flavour is all dulled out,so I really assume it's a freshness issue.
> I do generally like those Moa beers, but this one let's them down a bit.



Cheers, my boss has some bottles of the triple I have been eying off, the beers I have had of theirs are all good, bit pricey though. was there a BB date on the bottle?


----------



## adryargument

black_labb said:


> did you go to that pub on the eastern edge of tallinn old city with that big beer list with the bottle shop attached that has an even longer list? Was a very nice surprise when I found it. I have a couple good but fuzzy memories there




By eastern you mean southwest??!?
Drink bar & drink shop

Lovely places and are #1 at the moment for everything. Went to the others but kept coming back to 'drink' for the selection


----------



## chunckious

MIKKELLER BOOGOOP BUCKWHEAT ALE

Growler's worth from Archive. At 10.5% she's a sipper.


----------



## Pennywise

Last night with dinner






Bloody great beer


----------



## TasChris

I bought a slab of Brewdog Punk IPA for $80 which is not bad when you consider that Boags Draught is $41 in Tasmania, cant believe that you can buy Boags cheaper in Victoria , not that I buy Boags Draught often. 
After 8 Punk IPA I have hit palate over load but feeling fine
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Adam Howard

Yum, glad this was the first beer of the night because it was easily the best. Lovely rye character without being slick. Spiciness very well balanced with dank/piney and citrusy hops.





Nice. But WAY to thick. Big malt character with a good hop flavour and aroma but very little bitterness. Very much like if you dumped a lot of late hops in a Franziskaner or something like that.





Plain jane ale. Similar sort of beer to Fat Yak when it was hoppy and not like Carlton Draught with a little more hop in it's step. In other words....better than any macro beer.





Here I was thinking this was an Aussie beer given the name. Good IPA level of bitterness, not enormous like a DIPA wannabe. Toffee, caramel malt notes dominate the nose though. Good, honest IPA.


----------



## DarkFaerytale

Silly saison, my first ever trustworthy taste of the style, i was at first shocked by the color, i expected something lighter. other than that though it's everything i expected from the style. well hopped, dry and highly carbonated


----------



## mwd

TasChris said:


> I bought a slab of Brewdog Punk IPA for $80 which is not bad when you consider that Boags Draught is $41 in Tasmania, cant believe that you can buy Boags cheaper in Victoria , not that I buy Boags Draught often.
> After 8 Punk IPA I have hit palate over load but feeling fine
> Cheers
> Chris




Ahh Punk IPA my favourite beer just love the hops and aroma. Surprising get used to the hops quickly and anything else tastes watery in comparison.


----------



## Bizier

DarkFaerytale said:


> Silly saison, my first ever trustworthy taste of the style, i was at first shocked by the color, i expected something lighter. other than that though it's everything i expected from the style. well hopped, dry and highly carbonated


It is not really representative of style at all, your intuition is correct. Just go grab a Dupont and be done with it, there are drier and esterier/spicier, but it is the yardstick. Good value too.

Ed: I misread that... I find that beer a looooong way from saison dry.


----------



## Florian

WSC said:


> was there a BB date on the bottle?



Surprisingly not on this one, all the other Moa's had one though. 

Tonights effort:


----------



## winkle

DarkFaerytale said:


> Silly saison, my first ever trustworthy taste of the style, i was at first shocked by the color, i expected something lighter. other than that though it's everything i expected from the style. well hopped, dry and highly carbonated


FWIW not a very good example of the style, try something like Dupont.
Silly Scotch is pretty good though....


----------



## Spork

Wit's aren't really my thing, and "interesting" is the best way I can describe this one. Citrus / sour. Would probably be good on a really hot day, might save the other one for summer.


----------



## MHB

Not my picture; wasnt carrying a camera.
View attachment 53766

OMG, worth every cent, not like any other beer I have tasted, reminds me of very old Port thick viscous mouth filling and the 17.2% alcohol is nearly invisible its so beautifully balanced.
I am going to have to have another one!
Mark


----------



## adz1179

just finished the growler of feral goden ace from warners at the bay... delicious!


----------



## Spork

Next up was:




Another "interesting" beer. Sour, spice, enjoying it more than the last one.
It's partner will also be put away for next summer.


----------



## Adam Howard

Mine. My first Cantillon beer. Delicious. Love the cork and cap, think I'll do that with my own sours. Lambic's going down asap to sit for ages with my Flanders Red.






Dad's. He had this after the SN Ruthless Rye. Loved it. Not nearly as much rye character as the Ruthless (I like the rye in the Ruthless), very thick caramel notes with plenty of hops.


----------



## Spork

Thats more like it!
Deliciously complex.
I'm crap at describing beer, so just think of a sour Chimay and you get the idea.
Mmmm...


----------



## Bizier

A little oxy, but still one of my favourites.


----------



## adz1179

Hacker-Pschorr Munchner Kellerbier




nice and sweet with earthy hops on the finish... a nice surprise.


----------



## DarkFaerytale

winkle said:


> FWIW not a very good example of the style, try something like Dupont.
> Silly Scotch is pretty good though....



unfortunatly i can't sem to find it anywhere, otehrwise i would of grabbed it as well, only saison they had at the cellar i was at was silly. i'll keep my eye's peeled thanks


----------



## bum

Purvis have stacks in at the moment.


----------



## insane_rosenberg

Dad brought me a mixed sixer of Holgate brews on Friday. They were very fresh so I was looking forward to them.

Don't have a whole lot to say. Nice beers overall but...

That pilsener has some serious diacetyl going on.

And after the whack, geez I wish I had a few more of the Temptress :icon_drool2:


----------



## Goldenchild

Interesting beer not quite Pulled off though reminds me of a blend of a Flanders style and an aceto infected beer. Quite possibly the reason this beer was made?? The bottle description gives us nothing.

Next up was 






Nom nom what a delicious ipa not overly sweet like alot of imperials but could IMO have a bit more bitterness, alcohol (10%) balanced out quite nicely though.


----------



## Goldenchild

Thought I would treat myself to something nice tonight while watching my hockey team in the finals.
Picked up this One in Copenhagen from olbutikken part of there release of vintage beers.
Believe it or not it only cost me $8.50! For a 7 yr old beer!

Amazingly still poured with a small head (the twisttop had me wondering) carbonation is very soft and has basically disappeared in the 20mins I've been sipping.
This beer is so rich and thick absolutely gorgeous!. IMHO It Hardly resembles it's original self anymore. (which I didn't think to much of last fresh bottle I had)

If you can get your hands on this do yourself a huge favor and put it away and forget about it for a few years.


----------



## bum

I had a 2002 a few months back and have to say I was very disappointed. I guess I missed the window of opportunity.


----------



## pk.sax

from the kiwi trip.

I've. It been hit with such caramel notes by a beer before, the hops were peeking through, subtle flavours or maybe I'm not capable of splitting the hop and malt in this complex beer. Great smooth bitterness.

I wonder why this thread doesn't have a sticky yet?!


----------



## Salt

Had this the other night and am about to crack open another...

Another great Beer by Epic

Its quite thin for an American IPA, but lovely Hops and a great drinker...looking forward to having this on Tap at House Bar tomorrow night


----------



## Fish13

Had this tonight not a big fan but we swap beers and i enjoy going into the shop buy stuff.. Hey not bad really digged the colour


----------



## Goldenchild

Nogne O tasting/talk tonight.
Struggled to follow the talk as my understanding of the Norwegian language drops out at the little Swedish I know.
Either way got to taste some lovely beers most I've had but a few rare ones.

Highlight of the night being the sake yeast infused beer 'red horizon' 17% abv a bit rich but so delicious at the same time. Wouldn't be able to down a whole bottle but a small whiskey glass hit the spot.





Managed to squeeze a little chat with Kjetil afterwards in English. 
Apparently all there beers other then belgiums and obviously the sake beer are brewed with WL007 for all out there that are looking to clone one of his beers. The grain bills can be found on the bottles or website


----------



## bum

goldenchild said:


> Apparently all there beers other then belgiums and obviously the sake beer are brewed with WL007 for all out there that are looking to clone one of his beers.


Awesome. Thanks for that.

Pretty jealous - sounds like a great night.


----------



## Florian




----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 53962


yum!


----------



## punkin

Just finnished a st bernardus. Only have 4 left from my twelve pack back on the free freight buy.  

Happy though with my stubby


----------



## Northside Novice

yeah very cool bottles, I only got 2 of them, will have to try and save it somehow <_< 


these two up next, letting them warm up a little, cant wait :icon_drool2: 



View attachment 53963


----------



## Spork

SWMBO should be happy - I'm probably only going to have 1 bottle tonight.







Moo Brew Hop Harvest. A pils with fresh hops.
Not a huge pils fan, but this is the ducks nuts.


----------



## Bizier

My partner just went on some meds which will basically all but stop her drinking, so I got a six pack of Bigfoot for her last night (we also went to a bar where I got royally reamed for some beautiful Hardcore and super-oxed Sam Smith Imperial Stout). This is the first time I have tried Bigfoot, and it is a seriously delicious and impeccably crafted beer, amazingly dry and smooth for the strength. I am now thinking of getting some more while I can get it in such good nick, just to store refridgerated for a while.


----------



## Dave70

Grabbed a sixer of this from Liquorland after previously ignoring it thinking it was some cheesy marketing gimmick.
I mean come on - 'Dundee'?
Not so. 
Product of the USA, 355ml and 6.3%. For under $18 (on special), its a bargain and not a bad drop either.


----------



## DU99

went to warrnambool got a few beer's from the red duck and also the flying horse..here are a couple i have sampled











Both nice beer's


----------



## winkle

DU99 said:


> went to warrnambool got a few beer's from the red duck and also the flying horse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both nice beer's


 Clean your glasses dude


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> View attachment 53962
> 
> 
> yum!



Flup!
Right! thats it, westy 12 at 10 paces NN


----------



## Adam Howard

Wow. Just wow. Planning on working my way through as much of the Cantillon stuff as I can. Incredible that you can leave some beer to cool exposed overnight in that region and this happens.


----------



## Adam Howard

Excellent. A good beer to drink while I soldered up the circuit board for my stirplate.


----------



## vykuza

Adamski29 said:


> Wow. Just wow. Planning on working my way through as much of the Cantillon stuff as I can. Incredible that you can leave some beer to cool exposed overnight in that region and this happens.




I could think of many less honorable pursuits. Enjoy! I love my Cantillon beers


----------



## Adam Howard

Nick R said:


> I could think of many less honorable pursuits. Enjoy! I love my Cantillon beers



I'm going to make sure when I drink them I have a nice sour on the go to dump the dregs in. Planning on doing a double batch each season to have an endless supply of wild beers.


----------



## Kranky

Adamski29 said:


> I'm going to make sure when I drink them I have a nice sour on the go to dump the dregs in. Planning on doing a double batch each season to have an endless supply of wild beers.



I have what I call a "rolling sour" - basically whenever my sour keg runs dry I refill it from my rolling sour carboy, which I then refill from my rolling sour plastic fermenter. I then refill the fermenter with some fresh wort. I figure when it starts tasting off I'll ditch it and restart with some fresh yeast. Whenever I have a good lambic I throw the dregs in the plastic fermenter. It's not Cantillon but it's still good.

I brew other sours at the same time so I don't need to refill my rolling sour keg that often. 

Now that I've been having a sour beer every night I am convinced that there are health benefits too boot (an opinion not based on any type of scientific research).


----------



## vykuza

Love your work Kranky - I've just started my own similar project. Got 50L in a keg aging, and I'll take off half of it this time next year and top it with fresh wort. It's a bit undrinkable at the moment (has the consistency of soup right now) but it's tasting good!


----------



## Adam Howard

Nick R said:


> Love your work Kranky - I've just started my own similar project. Got 50L in a keg aging, and I'll take off half of it this time next year and top it with fresh wort. It's a bit undrinkable at the moment (has the consistency of soup right now) but it's tasting good!



Pedio sickness?

I was awfully tempted by a 100L barrel at G&G the other day. Be cool to do a solera. Bloody sours! They get you hooked.


----------



## Bizier

Yeah, I have not had a chance to brew for a while, which is making me very tempted to start kegging some sour stuff...


----------



## Spork

This was a really nice brown ale.






The robust porter was a winner too.


----------



## Batz

Quite possibly the worst beer I have ever had.

Tipped it before drinking a glass, I gave my son one who took one sip and tipped it straight away. My old mate next door drank it and said it was nice (but different) he'll be drinking the three remaining.

I didn't have my glasses on when I bought this, I could see German and it was clear...German Pils? It's some sort of organic, gluten free beer.
One yukky brew is this. 

Batz


----------



## Florian

Batz said:


> It's some sort of organic, gluten free beer.



That's it, made from organic sorghum. Never had it myself but it doesn't sound good.


----------



## Batz

Florian said:


> That's it, made from organic sorghum. Never had it myself but it doesn't sound good.




If you had to drink beer brewed with sorghum Florian, I don't think you would drink beer. Now where's the Schwarzbier?

batz


----------



## Brew Matt

Batz said:


> View attachment 54049
> 
> 
> Quite possibly the worst beer I have ever had.
> 
> Tipped it before drinking a glass, I gave my son one who took one sip and tipped it straight away. My old mate next door drank it and said it was nice (but different) he'll be drinking the three remaining.
> 
> I didn't have my glasses on when I bought this, I could see German and it was clear...German Pils? It's some sort of organic, gluten free beer.
> One yukky brew is this.
> 
> Batz



I am going to have to try this one again. Was not memorable the last time, but rarely have I come across a beer that could not be drunk (unless it is off). I think when I have seen these in the bottleshop, they come in an unusual upside down type 4 pack (where the bottles are suspended from the top of the carton)?


----------



## vortex

I've seen them a few times, and been tempted to try them simply because they looked German. Glad I didn't waste the money now


----------



## Goldenchild

I've been sitting on this One wanting to open any chance I've had. 

Decided to take it on tonight at a Gothenburg brew club meet.
First thoughts where it had lost alot of the belgiumy yeast taste. Possibly served a bit cold but I think it's better to taste how it changes as it warms up.
When it was colder we tasted a bit more barleywiney, raisony, pruniness and as it warmed up alot more other flavours came through ,Strong warm honey ( like when spread on toast), sherry/ porter, strawberry?? 
Carbonation was very soft almost velvety. An absolute treat very much worthy of aging. Also got a 2003 that I will taste in the next few months but I'm pretty sure it will not differ too much in taste at this age. Although the trub is more than double on the 2003 then 2001 so possibly a bit dryer.


----------



## Muggus

goldenchild said:


> I've been sitting on this One wanting to open any chance I've had.
> 
> Decided to take it on tonight at a Gothenburg brew club meet.
> First thoughts where it had lost alot of the belgiumy yeast taste. Possibly served a bit cold but I think it's better to taste how it changes as it warms up.
> When it was colder we tasted a bit more barleywiney, raisony, pruniness and as it warmed up alot more other flavours came through ,Strong warm honey ( like when spread on toast), sherry/ porter, strawberry??
> Carbonation was very soft almost velvety. An absolute treat very much worthy of aging. Also got a 2003 that I will taste in the next few months but I'm pretty sure it will not differ too much in taste at this age. Although the trub is more than double on the 2003 then 2001 so possibly a bit dryer.


Awesome stuff mate.
Been hanging onto a stubbie of the '02 for ages....this year seems like an ideal year to crack it.
Got a corked bottle of the '04, and stubbie of the '07 cellared away as well. Very tempted to do a vertical tasting at some point with a recent vintage to see how it develops!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Absolutely bloody delicious. I've had this in the fridge since last year some time, the wet weather prompted me to get it out. I'm not very good with worms so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Lodan

Looks like a tasy stout!

Half way through a glass of Kooinda Black IPA - wonderfully hoppy with some nice malty roastiness


----------



## Spork

Some recent ones:




Had worse, and it was cheap enough.





Not a bad drop, but nothing to write home about.





Very tasty. Tasted "bigger" than it's %5.0abv. Yum.





Wow. A really nice brown ale. I liked this one the most of the four beers in this post.


----------



## pk.sax

Christchurch to Nelson to Motueka and just beyond has to be the beer heaven of NZ.


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Anyone get the latest beermasons pack? Mine's been in the post since the 5th, had no response from beermasons as to the delay.


----------



## bconnery

geoff_tewierik said:


> Anyone get the latest beermasons pack? Mine's been in the post since the 5th, had no response from beermasons as to the delay.


Got mine. Some nice beers there...


----------



## winkle

bconnery said:


> Got mine. Some nice beers there...


Go on, post up some photos to annoy Geoff B)


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Yeah, do that.

Sneaking suspicion I missed out on the last one too (but wasn't charged for it), this one I've been charged for.


----------



## Spork

Got it? I've drunk 1/2 0f it - and I'm trying to make them last...
They can take a while to respond to emails, but they will sort you out eventually Geoff.


----------



## bconnery

Lets call this a placeholder because I am far to pissed to deal with the photos now but a few of us went through a batch of beers from the Belgian Shop online free postage order and god it was a good night...
I did take pics so they will come, it did happen


----------



## bconnery

First up. 
Anker Boscolis
Mixed Berry wit. 
A little too sweet for my liking but a hint of tart at the end. 
Went well with cheesecake

Didn't get a picture of the Van Steenberge Kreik we had to follow. It was not the craziest level of funk or tartness but not a bad beer.

View attachment 54174


----------



## bconnery

Saison de Pipiax
Brewed with some fruit peel, ginger, pepper and anise.
The bottle we tasted on the night had mostly just ginger, with a hint of the others coming through. Of the 4 bottles of this I had one was completely flat and horrible, 2 were ok and 1 was an absolute cracker with all the spices present but not dominant and just an amazing depth of flavour. Typically I had that first and raved about the beer only to be greeted with 3 comparative duds...

View attachment 54176


----------



## bconnery

Duchesse de Bourgogne
Flanders Red

Lovely cherry frutiness with teh malt hiding in behind. Hint of vinegar coming through to dominate the end. 
Really good complex beer this one. Great interplay of the sweet fruit and malt upfront with a tart finish

We followed this one with a Bourgogne des Flandres, which was nowhere near the beer this one was. But then I realised that the second one was made by Timmermans, whom I don't rate at all, so I wasn't surprised. 

View attachment 54179


----------



## bconnery

Triple Dubbels

This was the better of the two. Not crazy yeast esters but still there, lovely malt backbone with a dryish finish. 
View attachment 54193


This was quite a nice beer, it just wasn't quite as good as the first one. 
View attachment 54194



Tallie's dubbel, not commercial I know but it wasn't out of place against the last two, so it deserves to be here too...
View attachment 54195


----------



## Rowy

bconnery said:


> Triple Dubbels
> 
> This was the better of the two. Not crazy yeast esters but still there, lovely malt backbone with a dryish finish.
> View attachment 54193
> 
> 
> This was quite a nice beer, it just wasn't quite as good as the first one.
> View attachment 54194
> 
> 
> 
> Tallie's dubbel, not commercial I know but it wasn't out of place against the last two, so it deserves to be here too...
> View attachment 54195



How did the Belgian day go Ben? Sore heads this morning?


----------



## bconnery

Rowy said:


> How did the Belgian day go Ben? Sore heads this morning?


Can't speak for the others Rowy but I was surprisingly unsore this morning. 
Caffeine and some cheese on toast saw me right. 

The day was excellent. Some beers weren't as good as hoped but I'd hesitate to call any of them a dud. 
Some tasty to food to go with them too.


----------



## Rowy

bconnery said:


> Can't speak for the others Rowy but I was surprisingly unsore this morning.
> Caffeine and some cheese on toast saw me right.
> 
> The day was excellent. Some beers weren't as good as hoped but I'd hesitate to call any of them a dud.
> Some tasty to food to go with them too.



I'm up for the next one! Obviously you didn't get roped into the extravaganza at the scratch this arvo.


----------



## bconnery

Chouffe Houblon, described on the bottle as an IPA tripel. 
View attachment 54198


We tried this and then then Little Creatures 'Belgian IPA' and they were very different beasts. 
Someone remarked that the Quiet American was pretty much what you'd expect when asked to describe what a belgian IPA might be. 
Hoppy nose with some belgian character hiding, then a little sweeter malt characters. 

View attachment 54199


In a way the two reflected the two breweries. The Chouffe was a hoppy belgian, certainly not just a tripel or golden ale, and the Little Creatures was like a US influenced IPA with some belgian characters 
Both very enjoyable beers.


----------



## bconnery

Embrasse Oak Aged in whisky casks

The peat was massive in the nose, totally dominant. 
In the flavour it was quite dominant at first, it was hard to get past, but it blended a little more as the beer warmed. 
It was always a strong part of the taste, but I got more of the malt as the beer went on. 


View attachment 54200


----------



## pk.sax

Murray's Angry man pale ale. Man I'm in love again. Looks like a beer.

Murray's whale ale earlier tonight, nice when had, forgotten when I'd had the next.


----------



## Dave70

This stuff was so tasty and smooth it was easy to forget it runs to 10%. Not sure what 'quadruple' refers to - kind of reminiscent of Nigel Tufnel's 'these go to 11', but I'd love to find a recipe for it cos this is my idea of what a strong dark should taste like. And its from the Netherlands.
Six bucks each from uncle Dans.


----------



## ///

Having a quiet one or 2 before bed in San Diego. Second best beer I've had since I have been here, I think I win tonight fellas.

Ale Smith 7% IPA. Green, grassie and fresh.

Scotty


----------



## Kranky

/// said:


> Having a quiet one or 2 before bed in San Diego. Second best beer I've had since I have been here, I think I win tonight fellas.
> 
> Ale Smith 7% IPA. Green, grassie and fresh.
> 
> Scotty



It's a great beer fresh. From memory the brewery is open on the weekends for tastings. If you get a chance drop by Ballast Point near Hotel Circle. Their Sculpin IPA is exceptional.


----------



## bconnery

The last of the photos from our Belgian Beer Tasting, at least the last I plan to put up here anyway. 

Westvleteren XII
Belgian quad (or whatever you want to call it), 10%+
Now given that is rated by many as the best beer in the world, and then decried as only being so due to its rarity by others, I was trying to approach this beer with an open mind, even though I was immensely looking forward to trying it. 
I savoured each tiny mouthful, we had a small bottle to share after all, and each and everyone was worth savouring. 

Lovely dark fruits throughout, great belgian aroma, the sweet malt gave way to quite a dry finish that was perfectly in balance. 
The 10% alcohol was extremely hidden. 

The best way to describe this beer would be harmonious. All the elements were in balance. 
A perfect example that balance is not the same as boring or lack of flavour. 

Would I say that this is definitely the best beer in the world? Well I've tried over 2000 beers and still don't feel qualified to make that sort of call, but probably not. 
Would I say that this is a truly great beer? Undoubtedly. 
In my opinion it deserves its reputation as a great beer, rarity or not. 

View attachment 54263


----------



## adryargument

On my quest to conqour the world of beer i have just visited the best place in paris: http://www.caveabulles.fr/ +1 to the owner, very happy to help and is surprisingly willing to trade beers if you bring him unique ones. Even went to the effort of retrieving a 750ml bottle from the delivery truck that just arrived as a must have - 'Cuvee des jonquilles' (no image sorry, didnt notice it was afk)
Started already on the Saleve IPA: Very complex and different from all other IPA's i have tasted. Looking forwarde to the rest - may go back tomorrow to demolish their stout, porters and magnum selections.


Sorry for the image size >1mg, silly netbook has no inbuilt resizing tools.


----------



## Goldenchild

adryargument said:


> On my quest to conqour the world of beer i have just visited the best place in paris: http://www.caveabulles.fr/ +1 to the owner, very happy to help and is surprisingly willing to trade beers if you bring him unique ones. Even went to the effort of retrieving a 750ml bottle from the delivery truck that just arrived as a must have - 'Cuvee des jonquilles' (no image sorry, didnt notice it was afk)
> Started already on the Saleve IPA: Very complex and different from all other IPA's i have tasted. Looking forwarde to the rest - may go back tomorrow to demolish their stout, porters and magnum selections.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the image size >1mg, silly netbook has no inbuilt resizing tools.



Nice beers. I had the emmerslie black ipa a few months ago was really impressed I would really love to taste there others but unfortunately they are well overpriced in the pubs here and not available in the bottle stores. Is the emmerslie tipa a triple ipa??
What is the beer on the left with the cork also?

Oh yeh congrats on the find of the cuvee des jonquilles I here it's quite a rare beer to come across.


----------



## adryargument

goldenchild said:


> Nice beers. I had the emmerslie black ipa a few months ago was really impressed I would really love to taste there others but unfortunately they are well overpriced in the pubs here and not available in the bottle stores. Is the emmerslie tipa a triple ipa??
> What is the beer on the left with the cork also?
> 
> Oh yeh congrats on the find of the cuvee des jonquilles I here it's quite a rare beer to come across.



Emmerslie is a triple, i noticed a double on the way out i may need to acquire. They were around 6 euro each.

Didnt know jonquilles was rare - was one of their 'sold out' lines which they said was hard to keep in stock. Cheapest 750 in there at ~6 euro. (All french beer was cheap).

Cuvee D'Oscar for the left beer.


----------



## Goldenchild

adryargument said:


> Didnt know jonquilles was rare - was one of their 'sold out' lines which they said was hard to keep in stock. Cheapest 750 in there at ~6 euro. (All french beer was cheap).
> 
> Cuvee D'Oscar for the left beer.



http://www.sheltonbrothers.com/beers/beerP....asp?BeerID=181 

First pop on google has a nice description of the beer. Should count yourself lucky I think.
Translates to daffodil beer or something and also get a good write up on ratebeer.

Interested to here about the cuvee de Oscar
I have had this one a while back. I Assume it may be a bit similar In style
http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/schneider-wei...-sauvin/148420/
Was actually a bit disappointed I'm a huge fan of there wheat beers and also all beers I've had with NS but this just didn't do it for me. Actually still sitting on a bottle and unsure what to do with it.

Edit: damn iphone autocorrect


----------



## adryargument

goldenchild said:


> http://www.sheltonbrothers.com/beers/beerP....asp?BeerID=181
> 
> First pop on google has a nice description of the beer. Should count yourself lucky I think.
> Translates to daffodil beer or something and also get a good write up on ratebeer.



Cheers, made my day with that link - i know they received at least 6. Will try it tomorrow once it has settled - may be worth grabbing a few to cellar if they are still there. :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:


----------



## themonkeysback

adryargument said:


> On my quest to conqour the world of beer i have just visited the best place in paris: http://www.caveabulles.fr/ +1 to the owner, very happy to help and is surprisingly willing to trade beers if you bring him unique ones. Even went to the effort of retrieving a 750ml bottle from the delivery truck that just arrived as a must have - 'Cuvee des jonquilles' (no image sorry, didnt notice it was afk)
> Started already on the Saleve IPA: Very complex and different from all other IPA's i have tasted. Looking forwarde to the rest - may go back tomorrow to demolish their stout, porters and magnum selections.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the image size >1mg, silly netbook has no inbuilt resizing tools.


If you get a chance whilst in Paris go to Brewberry (http://www.brewberry.fr/) as well. Good selection of beers, you can drink the beers there for the same price as take away, some tasty charcuterie etc. definitely worth a visit or two.


----------



## brettprevans

With ahb down all day I needed a stiff drink.. So I cracked a chimay blue. To bw honest im bitterly disappointed. Carb level to high, lacking body and depth and aroma. Complexity is on a downhill slope. colour is good but a lackluster beer. Ive had kits that are about this quality (im not bagging kits). 



Hopefully things turn around when I crack one of my birthday beer. Might have the endevour pale ale 2011 reserve


----------



## adryargument

themonkeysback said:


> If you get a chance whilst in Paris go to Brewberry (http://www.brewberry.fr/) as well. Good selection of beers, you can drink the beers there for the same price as take away, some tasty charcuterie etc. definitely worth a visit or two.



Cheers, was a great idea, had a parisian lunch in the nice surrounding streets to.

All from beerberry:
Unshown were:
Rogue - Mocha Porter
Nogne O - Two Captains IPA
Nogne O - Porter


----------



## Adam Howard

Few beers bought for my Dad's birthday.

Good, but I'd go for a traditional dank/piney IPA over this style any day.





Yum. A little old compared to one I had from the Archive bottle-o in January but still fantastic.





Not sure if this presented exactly how it's supposed to. May have been treated poorly. Overcarbed. Nice rye character but the hops were a little hidden behind carbonic bite. Nothing tops a SN Ruthless RyePA for me so far.





Excellent. Taste is about halfway between a Rochefort 8 and 10. Boozy on the finish (10.4%). Fantastic dessert beer with sticky date pudding. Alcohol and fruitcake on the nose, dark malt with alcohol drying the finish. Great night cap.





Tomorrow will be the Gypsy and the Goat Pepperberry IPA with lunch.


----------



## Pennywise

A few from the last week or so


----------



## winkle

sadly this will explain just how pist I got after the Roar game a few weeks ago.


I also spotted a Gonzo and 2 triples from Flying Dog empties that I don't remember drinking (but felt the effects)


----------



## adryargument

Arrived in Belgium last night - so we bee lined it to the kulminator in antwerpt.
Shared 4 bottles of:
St Sixtus Abdy Prior - Bottled 1988
Eylenbosch Cuve Speciale Kriek- 1987
Lindemans Gueuze - 1987
Dominus Triple Blonde - 2005

I think I have found heaven.
Would upload photos if I could from my iPhone.


----------



## brettprevans

adryargument said:


> Arrived in Belgium last night - so we bee lined it to the kulminator in antwerpt.
> Shared 4 bottles of:
> St Sixtus Abdy Prior - Bottled 1988
> Eylenbosch Cuve Speciale Kriek- 1987
> Lindemans Gueuze - 1987
> Dominus Triple Blonde - 2005
> 
> I think I have found heaven.
> Would upload photos if I could from my iPhone.


U bastard. U filthy filthy bastard!!! Lol

I was pretty happy with my 2003 watchbox durif (weighing in at 17%) from indigo valley, rutherglen, and 2001 vintage port from stanton and killeen, but ur beers shit all over that


----------



## jyo

What a fantastic beer. This should set me straight.


----------



## Muggus

adryargument said:


> Arrived in Belgium last night - so we bee lined it to the kulminator in antwerpt.
> Shared 4 bottles of:
> St Sixtus Abdy Prior - Bottled 1988
> Eylenbosch Cuve Speciale Kriek- 1987
> Lindemans Gueuze - 1987
> Dominus Triple Blonde - 2005
> 
> I think I have found heaven.
> Would upload photos if I could from my iPhone.


Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## chrisherberte

SN Torpedo $45 a carton at Dan's in Smithfield (Cairns) be quick.


----------



## fawnroux

plonklab said:


> SN Torpedo $45 a carton at Dan's in Smithfield (Cairns) be quick.


Wow..


----------



## chrisherberte

Is that a sarcastic wow or a real one?
Should i go back for more?


----------



## fawnroux

plonklab said:


> Is that a sarcastic wow or a real one?
> Should i go back for more?


No, not sarcastic at all.

Torpedo for $45 a case is a steal. Even if it was a parallel import of inferior quality, IMO it's a good price. Also, at such a discount, it leads me to believe that they are getting rid of them because they aren't selling.

If you enjoyed it, go back and get em! :chug:


----------



## chrisherberte

I am definitely enjoying, maybe it too much. A reminder why i brew low gravity beers.


----------



## adryargument

Muggus said:


> Pics or it didn't happen...



 
iPhone quality is a little rustic


----------



## yum beer

Birthday drinks Saturday night, this just arrived at the local woolies...




Not as good as I had hoped....a bit dissapointing really,

not my cup of tea, er, beer trying to be wine..


----------



## humulus

adryargument said:


> Arrived in Belgium last night - so we bee lined it to the kulminator in antwerpt.
> Shared 4 bottles of:
> St Sixtus Abdy Prior - Bottled 1988
> Eylenbosch Cuve Speciale Kriek- 1987
> Lindemans Gueuze - 1987
> Dominus Triple Blonde - 2005
> 
> I think I have found heaven.
> Would upload photos if I could from my iPhone.


My Favourite euro city!! jealous!


----------



## winkle

adryargument said:


> iPhone quality is a little rustic



Phuck!

:icon_drool2: 
_(must organise a trip over there soon)_


----------



## Bribie G

OMFG 9.5% ABV 

Normally I would take my own pic but after only 5 of these I can't work the camera.

$20 a six pack from Dans. 

this stuff is nectar of the goddess Diana

Oh why did Diana have to die? and leave Britneyh alone yo bastarsda
.
.
.

.
.


----------



## Muggus

Bribie G said:


> View attachment 54430
> 
> 
> $20 a six pack from Dans.


 :blink: 

WOAH! That's so cheap it's practically evil!


----------



## Bribie G

I remember reading that post Muggus, so that's what time I got to bed  
No wonder I'm feeling somewhat dusty today. Hmmm. still one left in the fridge.


----------



## Newbee(r)

Hooking into a case of cascade first harvest 2012. Have to say, was expecting a bit more from this drop. Body is a little thin for special ale for my liking, hops are nice but very balanced with the malts so nothing is stepping up to make it sing. Maybe needs 6 months further ageing? They are using new hops (well at least to my palette) - campania, triabunna and ellendale. A bit like a cross between a steam beer and a mild sierra nevada.


----------



## bum

adryargument said:


> iPhone quality is a little rustic


I hope you sent them back and asked for clean ones!


----------



## adz1179

yum beer said:


> Birthday drinks Saturday night, this just arrived at the local woolies...
> 
> 
> View attachment 54364
> 
> Not as good as I had hoped....a bit dissapointing really,
> 
> not my cup of tea, er, beer trying to be wine..




I agree. Tried one for the first time the other day. Meh.


----------



## eamonnfoley

humulus said:


> My Favourite euro city!! jealous!



Antwerp is fantastic isnt it!! I love that place.


----------



## manticle

I had a Brains SA today. Found it at my local who get new beers in from time to time and are usually reasonably stocked and well priced.

They mainly have Belgian beers, euro lagers and a few aussie micros, ciders and megas but today they had brains SA and fullers Golden pride.

The fullers I've had before but not often so I bought one, especially as I've been reading about Barley wine and working out a recipe for my own.

Lovely beer, big without seeming big until you stand up.

Brains - only really heard of them and mainly the mild so I bought two with excitement - such excitement that I ran out the door with both bottles and only realised in daylight that the bottles were clear. Not so good although most breweries that use clear bottles also use some kind of hop extract that has the UV sensitive element removed. Beer looked good but tasted oxidised and that UK 'dry mineral finish' when combined with oxidation, just tastes to me flat, salty and one dimensional. Fullers great, brains less so but I think it's the journey, more than the beer because it tastes like all the other disappointing UK ales I've tried*

All the other _disappointing_ ones, not _all_ the ones as there have been some fantastic ones.


----------



## pk.sax

Beautiful


----------



## Adam Howard

Fan-bloody-tastic. Amazing hop profile mated to a sublime malt backbone. So stoked that Phoenix Beers look after their stock.


----------



## freezkat

Don't hate me.
Sierra Nevada Torpedo Extra IPA
Delicious, a little cloudy but filtering would only hurt this beer


----------



## Mutton Chops

My wife and I popped over the pond to Brugges for a weekend recently and realised just how little time that is to try and sample 1 million different Belgian beers. Luckily I found this golden 3-grain beauty in the pile:




Toured De Halve Maan brewery while we were there and visited the only pub worth visiting 't Brugs Beertje. These were some good times. :drinks:


----------



## RobB

On a business trip in Holland, our eyes met across the bar.........




Edit: the photo is a little small. So you don't have to squint (and so I can rub it in), the label says Westvleteren XII.


----------



## Brew Matt

yum beer said:


> Birthday drinks Saturday night, this just arrived at the local woolies...
> 
> 
> View attachment 54364
> 
> Not as good as I had hoped....a bit dissapointing really,
> 
> not my cup of tea, er, beer trying to be wine..



Can I ask how much you paid for this? DM's have a twin pack reduced for quick sale for $24.95, and have been wondering if worthwhile.


----------



## humulus

Malty Cultural said:


> On a business trip in Holland, our eyes met across the bar.........
> 
> View attachment 54528
> 
> 
> Edit: the photo is a little small. So you don't have to squint (and so I can rub it in), the label says Westvleteren XII.


Where and which bar?????!!!!,ive got one in the cupboard here but dont want to really open it!.Did it live up to its reputation?


----------



## adryargument

Guess what's in my handbag??
1.5L bottle of Chimay Blue Circa 1999


----------



## humulus

adryargument said:


> Guess what's in my handbag??
> 1.5L bottle of Chimay Blue Circa 1999


U BASTARD!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## RobB

humulus said:


> Where and which bar?????!!!!,ive got one in the cupboard here but dont want to really open it!.Did it live up to its reputation?


De Kloosterling in Delft. it's a gorgeous old town which is worth a visit in its own right. The bar is almost directly behind the old cathedral on the main square. The food was also fantastic, with an emphasis on slow cooking. 280 beers were on offer, many of which would make you weep. The entire De Molen catalogue, a full page of spontaneously fermented beauties, big imported yanks and man, many more.

Up to its reputation? It was certainly very good, but big Belgians aren't really my sweet spot and it wasn't massively different to others which I have tried such as Westmalle. A true aficionado of Trappist beers would probably disagree. Regardless of my tastes, I couldn't see this on the menu and not order it! 

Seek out this bar if you are travelling, but be aware that they don't take credit card.


----------



## WarmBeer

Birthdays.

I looooooooove birthdays.


----------



## adryargument

humulus said:


> Where and which bar?????!!!!,ive got one in the cupboard here but dont want to really open it!.Did it live up to its reputation?



Was at the brewery cafe today. All three were lovely - very smooth and balanced.
Nothing out of this world special, but very well crafted.

Rode bikes 44km today to get there and also for a steak. Rode one hour in pouring rain and have hands fried with stinging nettle from getting nudged into the hop field by a passing car on a narrow road. I'm still chuffed I have 2 330ml 12's to cellar.


----------



## humulus

Malty Cultural said:


> De Kloosterling in Delft. it's a gorgeous old town which is worth a visit in its own right. The bar is almost directly behind the old cathedral on the main square. The food was also fantastic, with an emphasis on slow cooking. 280 beers were on offer, many of which would make you weep. The entire De Molen catalogue, a full page of spontaneously fermented beauties, big imported yanks and man, many more.
> 
> Up to its reputation? It was certainly very good, but big Belgians aren't really my sweet spot and it wasn't massively different to others which I have tried such as Westmalle. A true aficionado of Trappist beers would probably disagree. Regardless of my tastes, I couldn't see this on the menu and not order it!
> 
> Seek out this bar if you are travelling, but be aware that they don't take credit card.


Cheers thanks mate SWAMBO comes from Holland,were heading back there next year,Delft looks like a goer ill just tell SWAMBO i want to go there to look at the pottery!! h34r:


----------



## humulus

adryargument said:


> Was at the brewery cafe today. All three were lovely - very smooth and balanced.
> Nothing out of this world special, but very well crafted.
> 
> Rode bikes 44km today to get there and also for a steak. Rode one hour in pouring rain and have hands fried with stinging nettle from getting nudged into the hop field by a passing car on a narrow road. I'm still chuffed I have 2 330ml 12's to cellar.


Mate sounds like a top trip,thought Holland was more friendly too bike riders than that!!!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Hit up my dealer for some stash:






The rum is on a recommendation from a friend, will see how it pans out.


----------



## Adam Howard

Superb. Big bad porter. Would almost be a stout if it had more roast character. Awesome.


----------



## manticle

Not my picture but bought from purvis last night. Damn delicious.

Also got a Thatchers Oaked Vintage cider which is the kind of cider that all those who think the current trend of bland, watery, slightly sweetened apple soda water is all that cider can be, should try.

Lovely, complex, slightly funky, delicious.


----------



## Samuel Adams

geoff_tewierik said:


> Hit up my dealer for some stash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rum is on a recommendation from a friend, will see how it pans out.



That Pyrat rum is smooth as silk, you'll love it !!


----------



## eamonnfoley

Malty Cultural said:


> On a business trip in Holland, our eyes met across the bar.........
> 
> View attachment 54528
> 
> 
> Edit: the photo is a little small. So you don't have to squint (and so I can rub it in), the label says Westvleteren XII.



I've got a visit planned to Westvleteren in exactly 2 weeks time. With accomodation booked at t'brouwershuis (St Bernadus).


----------



## humulus

foles said:


> I've got a visit planned to Westvleteren in exactly 2 weeks time. With accomodation booked at t'brouwershuis (St Bernadus).


Foles keep us updated with descriptions and piccs!!!!!!!! lucky bastard!!!!!
:icon_cheers:


----------



## bum

Mildura Choc Hops - Nice dark chocolate aroma with a light metallic quality to it - not off-putting but there. Little more metal bite on the palate, a bit thin and maybe a bit sweet for me but a decent enough beer all things considered. Would buy again (might not, either but of the similar beers at Dan's at the moment this one is up there).


----------



## bulp

**** you green flash brewing, **** you.

For making my feeble attempts at IPA taste and smell like Rat piss that has been filtered through more rat piss.

Damn good brewers making great beer that i can/t make you frucking bastards. grumble grumble grumble.





Update : Geezus half way through now , wow , i can no longer type the flavour is numbing my senses ,fcuck.
Update 2.0 : Geezus Nearly there , they should of clled this "shotgun to the face" i am seeing through time right now .
UPDATE 3. Whateva how do they do this ? i'm questioning my very being. , have you ever seen that movie Altered States .


----------



## Tony

Mmmmmm afternoon at Potters drinking schooners of 8% cranky pants 

Burnt toffee and floral hops

YUM


----------



## warra48

humulus said:


> Cheers thanks mate SWAMBO comes from Holland,were heading back there next year,Delft looks like a goer ill just tell SWAMBO i want to go there to look at the pottery!! h34r:



I'm a Clogwog, and mrs warra and I were there last year.
Definitely worth visiting this gorgeous old town.


----------



## DU99

Boatrocker Alpha Queen nice beer,good mix of americian/nz hops.obtain Seddon Wine


----------



## yum beer

slowly slurpin down Mad Brewers Stout Noir that Ive had in the fridge for about 4 months, not bad

no real standout flavours, coffee, choc, vanilla, roast all there but meld into one, nice drop but a little one dimensional.

would certainly grab another if I could find one.


Sorry, no photo, you all know what it looks like.  



last night Franziskaner Dunkel, oh yeah dark wheat, ******* yummo....shouldnt have cracked while me mate was here to drink half..I'll know better for next time.


----------



## Brew Matt

New discovery - no tasting notes yet, but I am prepared to admit I enjoyed the Red Ale.

What: Karl Strauss Red Trolly Ale 355ml 5.8% ABV
Karl Strauss Tower 10 IPA 355ml 7% ABV

Purchased From: Dan Murphys $3.99 each. I think 6 pack was $17.99 for either.


----------



## black_labb

adryargument said:


> By eastern you mean southwest??!?
> Drink bar & drink shop
> 
> Lovely places and are #1 at the moment for everything. Went to the others but kept coming back to 'drink' for the selection




That's the one, my orientation was off as the port doesn't point north but is to the east. Worth going to


----------



## Wimmig

Next is a bottle of the MB21 from Matilda Bay. Second last bottle. Interesting to see how it's aged.


----------



## Adam Howard

Convinced that Jamil and his crew can't make a bad beer. Had Evil Twin, Shallow Grave and this over a few nights and all were stellar. Love dank IPA's.


----------



## bconnery

Moondog Billy Ray Citry from the magnificent mullet series

German wheat with lactobacillus and with citrus peel added

Really light bodied with a lovely refreshing twist of bitter citrus at the end
Sourness is present but doesn't dominate. 

This is a very nice drinking beer. 

I'd recommend not letting it warm up to much though, I left a little in the glass for a while and the sourness really dominated once that happened. 

View attachment 54681


----------



## manticle

My local bottleshop has just started getting in some TT Landlords.

They seem to be all in good condition.

100% GP supposedly but tasting it I get the flavours of heritage crystal.

Heritage is crystal made from maris otter. Is there a crystal made from golden promise? If there is - that's the colour and flavour secret.

Lovely, understated beer.


----------



## Muscovy_333

Holgate "Choc Porter" Temptress over the bar at the Mornington brewery this arvo.....noice!


----------



## JoeF

Adamski29 said:


> Fan-bloody-tastic. Amazing hop profile mated to a sublime malt backbone. So stoked that Phoenix Beers look after their stock.





I drank this also the other night - WOW. Absolutely loved it. Inspired me so much I brewed a IRA last night with a heap of NZ hops I wanted to use. Great beer.


----------



## joshuahardie

What is the damage on those Heretic beers $$$?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

joshuahardie said:


> What is the damage on those Heretic beers $$$?



Slowbeer had them a couple of weeks ago when I was in there:

Evil Twin and Shallow Grave $15, Evil Cousin $17

C&B
TDA


----------



## JoeF

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Slowbeer had them a couple of weeks ago when I was in there:
> 
> Evil Twin and Shallow Grave $15, Evil Cousin $17
> 
> C&B
> TDA




Yeah, I got mine from G & G and it was Evil Twin $15 and Evil Cousin $18! Pretty xxxxy but damn they are good. A nice treat for yourself...


----------



## Danwood

Mutton Chops said:


> My wife and I popped over the pond to Brugges for a weekend recently and realised just how little time that is to try and sample 1 million different Belgian beers. Luckily I found this golden 3-grain beauty in the pile:
> 
> View attachment 54494
> 
> 
> Toured De Halve Maan brewery while we were there and visited the only pub worth visiting 't Brugs Beertje. These were some good times. :drinks:




Ditto to both of those. We shouldn't have bothered with Brussels...Brugges is the place...Brugse Zot all the way


----------



## Adam Howard

Joe Pilsner said:


> Yeah, I got mine from G & G and it was Evil Twin $15 and Evil Cousin $18! Pretty xxxxy but damn they are good. A nice treat for yourself...



Well worth it to try them. Jamil posted a clone recipe on his site here. I made that recipe and it was damn close. Slightly more crystal flavour in the commercial one and less harsh hops. If the wort had been chilled to fermenter rather than cubed I reckon it would've been close.

I don't mind spending that much on a beer that I can then go and make 20+ litres of for the price of a couple of bottles.

All three of them are REALLY good and by volume no more expensive than Epic for instance.


----------



## adryargument

Below are the babies i brought home from Belgium, enjoying a Westvleteren Blonde tonight.






1.5L 1999 Grand reserve - Chimay
750ml 2002 Saison De Pipaix - Vapeur
750ml Grand Cru Bruocsella - Cantillion
750ml IV Saison - Jandrain-Jandrenouille
2x Westvleteren Blonde
2x Westvleteren 10
2x Westvleteren 12

Word of advice - if you ever see IV Saison, buy it.
Best. Beer. Ever.


----------



## C_west

My wife bought this back from her recent trip to Melbourne for me, I must say she is quite a beer snob herself to pick this one out of the bunch 

This beer for me really defines an AIPA, Aroma is very intense, its like sticking your nose into a bag of fresh hop flowers, it is that strong. Flavour is obviously dominated by the hops, an intense citrus and pine flavour comes through but at the same time not too badly balanced considering the intense hop flavour. The label states OG 1.085 and 8% alc/vol, some quick beersmith calcs leads me to believe that the FG is somewhere around 1.025, so that probably helps with the overall balance of the beer.


----------



## Adam Howard

Drinking Zywiec Porter......on my 6th one....buzzing. :beerbang:


----------



## manticle

adryargument said:


> Below are the babies i brought home from Belgium, enjoying a Westvleteren Blonde tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5L 1999 Grand reserve - Chimay
> 750ml 2002 Saison De Pipaix - Vapeur
> 750ml Grand Cru Bruocsella - Cantillion
> 750ml IV Saison - Jandrain-Jandrenouille
> 2x Westvleteren Blonde
> 2x Westvleteren 10
> 2x Westvleteren 12
> 
> Word of advice - if you ever see IV Saison, buy it.
> Best. Beer. Ever.



You should include your location in your profile (including address and whether or not you leave a key under your mat).


----------



## yum beer

Birthday present from my brother....

nicely done little bro...


----------



## bconnery

Bacchus Schwarzbier off the handpump @ The Scratch
Nice dark lager, lower carbonation making it so smooth in the glass. 
The Campaign for Real Lager starts here 

Our friendly bearded barman starts the pour
View attachment 54783


Black velvet in a glass
View attachment 54784


----------



## Kranky

Just found this at Dan's and it's reasonably fresh. This bottle even came with two hop floaties!


----------



## Bizier

In Osaka.

Here we have a selection of mystery poppers I saw in the shochu section of the Lawson Station opp hotel. Plus old faithful for non craft beer. I once found a beer in a vending machine called Asahi Black, not the black dry stuff, but a Munich style lager, and I must say I found it quite delicious.

Craft beer here is doing very well. Tourist destinations have cottoned on to supporting their local producers.


----------



## keifer33

Good to see you still floating around Dan and even taking a holiday. That is a mighty big inviting can of beer


----------



## Bizier

Yeah, cheers man.

I had a really oxidised beer on the shinkansen (bullet train) tonight, signs of an industry finding it's feet.

I found that Asahi black in the supermarket this evening.


----------



## winkle

bconnery said:


> Bacchus Schwarzbier off the handpump @ The Scratch
> Nice dark lager, lower carbonation making it so smooth in the glass.
> The Campaign for Real Lager starts here
> 
> Our friendly bearded barman starts the pour
> View attachment 54783
> 
> 
> Black velvet in a glass
> View attachment 54784



That was damm nice  
No money shots of the Hampster??


----------



## C_west

Kranky said:


> Just found this at Dan's and it's reasonably fresh. This bottle even came with two hop floaties!



Yea I found it at Dan's aswell, wishing I grabbed a 6 pack now instead of just a single, quite a nice beer!

On the nose it has a nice citrus/piney aroma and pours a nice amber/ruby colour with a small head that maintained as a rim around the edge of the glass on the way down. Taste is just like it smells, maybe slightly more resiny due to the amount of hops, kinda low carbonation compared to other IPA's that I've had but I think extra carbonation might make it seem dryer and the hops might dominate a bit too much. Nicely balanced overall though at 6.8% and around 75IBU from what I've read elsewhere. Cannot complain for $3.99 a bottle, will keep an eye out for their beers in the future :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bizier

I want nice beer before I go back to work.
Today's haul:


----------



## bulp

Bizier said:


> I want nice beer before I go back to work.
> Today's haul:



Have the Palate wrecker last trust me.

It will make you shit your pants.


----------



## NickB

Picked this up from Archive this arvo.




Pours a beautiful colour, clear as a bell. Aroma is nice but not as full-on as expected. First sip or two are possibly the most bitter commercial beer I've ever had (and I do like my IPAs!), but once the palate is adjusted slightly, it's extremely well balanced, especially considering the 10.4% ABV.

Flavour is resinous, slightly piney, orange, and the bitterness carries through well into the aftertaste.


It's a great IIPA, just how I like them - big, bold and bitter.

Anyone who's keen on some better hurry, as I was reliably informed they only got 8 cartons in at Archive.......

Cheers


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE

been running at lunch and not drinking this week so I'm enjoying a freshly filled growler off the keg at Celebration Carlisle. Nice to have a second growler on hand too for when I want to use the blichmann gun.
Its a Haandbryggeriet Costa Rica coffee porter


----------



## bconnery

bulp said:


> Have the Palate wrecker last trust me.
> 
> It will make you shit your pants.


Not if you have Sierra Nevada Hoptimum first, trust me


----------



## adryargument

Cracking out a rare one in remembrance of an old friend.






Saison de Pipaix - 2002
Vapeur
750ml
6%
01/06/2012

Pours cloudy amber gold with a creamy white head that dissipates.

Light body with a light bitterness.

Aroma of sweet sour plums. Definately bretti lambeek something hiding away.

Initial mouth puckering acidity that's backed up with a med heavy sourness that builds with the high carbonation. Once you get over the initial blast your left with a receding sourness and a slight tannin and fruity aftertaste. Bitterness is barely noticeable in the background. The sour fruitiness really shines and steals the show.

Dry and tart finish.

Surprisingly advanced on the sour bombshell path compared to the 2003, which had a nice initial port flavour. The spices that showcase the Saison are again barely noticeable with age.

45/50 aged beauties


----------



## Muggus

adryargument said:


> Cracking out a rare one in remembrance of an old friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saison de Pipaix - 2002
> Vapeur
> 750ml
> 6%
> 01/06/2012
> 
> Pours cloudy amber gold with a creamy white head that dissipates.
> 
> Light body with a light bitterness.
> 
> Aroma of sweet sour plums. Definately bretti lambeek something hiding away.
> 
> Initial mouth puckering acidity that's backed up with a med heavy sourness that builds with the high carbonation. Once you get over the initial blast your left with a receding sourness and a slight tannin and fruity aftertaste. Bitterness is barely noticeable in the background. The sour fruitiness really shines and steals the show.
> 
> Surprisingly advanced on the sour bombshell path compared to the 2003, which had a nice initial port flavour. The spices that showcase the Saison are again barely noticeable with age.
> 
> 45/50 aged beauties


Argh, that's just cruel!
Sounds amazing! :icon_drunk:


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE

Muggus said:


> Argh, that's just cruel!
> Sounds amazing! :icon_drunk:


Its does, I'm not surprised he has that box of tissues handy...


----------



## Bizier

Duke of Paddy said:


> been running at lunch and not drinking this week so I'm enjoying a freshly filled growler off the keg at Celebration Carlisle. Nice to have a second growler on hand too for when I want to use the blichmann gun.
> Its a Haandbryggeriet Costa Rica coffee porter


How is the beer?

I too was in carslile, they said they are getting palate wrecker on growler, which makes me want to buy into their setup, but really who am I kidding when I make out that it is an uncertainty...


----------



## lukiep8

Yeah, Palate Wrecker and Le Freak kegs will be at Carlisle, IBS, and maybe Sail.

Was just drinking Feral Watermelon Warhead at the Sail. Hands down best beer in Australia.


----------



## bum

LUKIE said:


> Le Freak kegs will be at Carlisle, IBS, and maybe Sail.


Is that the complete list of venues or just those on your side of the country? I quite like Le Freak - or at least I did when I had it a few years ago.


----------



## Bribie G

What's in the glass? Glass? Who needs a girly glass ya pooftas






And no, don't even ask

-_-


----------



## bconnery

Le


bum said:


> Is that the complete list of venues or just those on your side of the country? I quite like Le Freak - or at least I did when I had it a few years ago.


Le freake was on at Cookies during Good Beer Week...


----------



## bum

Ah. Ship has sailed then. Bugger.

Cheers.


----------



## pk.sax

Slight chill haze at 6C (and condensation)... A little later...






Lovely flavours, even my fuked flu damaged palate thoroughly enjoyed it. 8.5% goodness that isn't apparent in the beer at all until just after. I can't taste any hope atm so cannot comment, won't imagine any, couldn't smell any either.
Purchase a couple of months ago at the brewers den in boronia.


----------



## pimpsqueak

Grabbed a 6er of these on Friday. Dan Murphys is really getting some good beers in lately. Only downside is that the 1st lot are great, but after they sit around for a bit, their poor handling starts to take hold.



Lovely piney, resinous hops and loads of malt. 7% booze and not a trace to be detected... at $17 a 6 pack, I will be back for more.


----------



## [email protected]

pimpsqueak said:


> Grabbed a 6er of these on Friday. Dan Murphys is really getting some good beers in lately. Only downside is that the 1st lot are great, but after they sit around for a bit, their poor handling starts to take hold.
> 
> View attachment 54975
> 
> Lovely piney, resinous hops and loads of malt. 7% booze and not a trace to be detected... at $17 a 6 pack, I will be back for more.



Agreed on all counts, i grabbed a couple the other day and was pleasantly surprised, cant go wrong for the price...until as you say they are subjected to poor conditions.


----------



## Bizier

Oh baby yeah.

Swallow grave good, evil twin good, but not really my boat. But this puppy is right up my alley.


----------



## winkle

Bribie G said:


> What's in the glass? Glass? Who needs a girly glass ya pooftas
> 
> View attachment 54952
> 
> 
> 
> And no, don't even ask
> 
> -_-



Ahh, Bribie - finally manned up after all these years have we :icon_cheers: 
Just how good would that be through a randall of cluster flowers (and some more alcohol and malt) outter a wooden keg.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE

Bizier said:


> How is the beer?
> 
> I too was in carslile, they said they are getting palate wrecker on growler, which makes me want to buy into their setup, but really who am I kidding when I make out that it is an uncertainty...


It's good mate, very very good. They have really surpassed Maine by using a proper counter flw chamber. The costarica was unbelievably fresh. Massive nose of dusty choc coffee and next thing you know I had spent a very relaxing 3 hours drinking the whol 2 liters.

Today I went back and it was all new kegs on tap. The turn over is awesome. I got a 2 lt of mikka green Easter for brew day tomorrow and may pop in for a back up.

Cheers 
Cirp


----------



## lukiep8

bum said:


> Ah. Ship has sailed then. Bugger.
> 
> Cheers.



I expect Taphouse would be getting some.


----------



## NickB

Bribie G said:


> What's in the glass? Glass? Who needs a girly glass ya pooftas
> 
> View attachment 54952
> 
> 
> 
> And no, don't even ask
> 
> -_-



I know you love the 'unloved beers', but blink once if you're in trouble, twice if you've been raped by a man in a balaclava bearing a XXXX can....














Blink 63 1/2 times if trolling...


----------



## Hargie

pimpsqueak said:


> Grabbed a 6er of these on Friday. Dan Murphys is really getting some good beers in lately. Only downside is that the 1st lot are great, but after they sit around for a bit, their poor handling starts to take hold.
> 
> View attachment 54975
> 
> Lovely piney, resinous hops and loads of malt. 7% booze and not a trace to be detected... at $17 a 6 pack, I will be back for more.



...agree...but the Ballast Point IPA sitting next to it at my local dans was a step above this one...barrel ferm Hop Hog at the Great Northern in North Carlton destroys them both but thats not a fair comparison...


----------



## Wimmig

Coopers sparkling atm. $14.99 / 6..good value.


----------



## Kranky

C_west said:


> Yea I found it at Dan's aswell, wishing I grabbed a 6 pack now instead of just a single, quite a nice beer!
> 
> On the nose it has a nice citrus/piney aroma and pours a nice amber/ruby colour with a small head that maintained as a rim around the edge of the glass on the way down. Taste is just like it smells, maybe slightly more resiny due to the amount of hops, kinda low carbonation compared to other IPA's that I've had but I think extra carbonation might make it seem dryer and the hops might dominate a bit too much. Nicely balanced overall though at 6.8% and around 75IBU from what I've read elsewhere. Cannot complain for $3.99 a bottle, will keep an eye out for their beers in the future :icon_cheers:



Ballast Point brew beautiful beer. Their Sculpin IPA is even better than their Big Eye, it won the Beer World Cup a year or two ago. To get it fresh locally is a godsend.


----------



## Tony

Went to a Beer and food night at Potters Brewery last night...... and really enjoyed it.

Beers on offer:

Kolsch for a pallet wetter
Almond Marzen
American Brown India Ale
Smoked Saison
Sour Cherry ale
Barley wine.

With some exquisite food to match, it was a fun night


----------



## Snowdog

Kooinda "Full Nelson" Black IPA


----------



## Brew Matt

Tony said:


> Went to a Beer and food night at Potters Brewery last night...... and really enjoyed it.
> 
> Beers on offer:
> 
> Kolsch for a pallet wetter
> Almond Marzen
> American Brown India Ale
> Smoked Saison
> Sour Cherry ale
> Barley wine.
> 
> With some exquisite food to match, it was a fun night



Is the 'pink lemonade' coloured beer the Almond Marzen (second from front)?


----------



## Tony

Brew Matt said:


> Is the 'pink lemonade' coloured beer the Almond Marzen (second from front)?



No thats the Sour Cherry ale.
Golden one in the tall glasses is the Smoked Saison
Dark brown one India pale ale
amber one is the barley wine (10.3%)


----------



## Spork

Moo Brews new offering. Apparently it will be one of their regular lineup and not just a one-off. Belgian style golden ale. Tasty.





Then I had this Acme IPA. Not bad, but too much malty (crystal) sweetness for my taste.





After cleansing my palette with one of my own Hoppy Honey Bluckwits I had this ripper offering from Mountaingoat. Phukin delicious! Will grab a couple more next time I'm @ the bottle shop.


----------



## pimpsqueak

Just a test to see if I can post pics using my iPhone...







Nothing special, but not a bad drop either. Paled in comparison to the Tower 10 IPA I had afterwards though.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

pimpsqueak said:


> Just a test to see if I can post pics using my iPhone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special, but not a bad drop either. Paled in comparison to the Tower 10 IPA I had afterwards though.



Thanks for that. I saw it and the tower (and the IPA with the big marlin on it) at Dan's.

I ended up getting the Vale IPA, because it was for a mate who isn't quite there yet with IPA (though his "main" beer has switched from CB to Fat Yak, so there is progress).

I wanted to try a beer with Wai-iti, but it's always the way - that's the biggest selling point on them.


----------



## tricache

Spork said:


> After cleansing my palette with one of my own Hoppy Honey Bluckwits I had this ripper offering from Mountaingoat. Phukin delicious! Will grab a couple more next time I'm @ the bottle shop.



MountainGoat is an AMAZING brand so I will be looking for this next time I hit up the bottle shop


----------



## Will88

Dad just came back from a road trip around SA, VIC and ACT.


----------



## Brew Matt

Will88 said:


> Dad just came back from a road trip around SA, VIC and ACT.



Nice. Havent seen many of these on the bottleshop shelf before. I think DM's used to stock the Bright, but not with this label. Also used to stock the Mudgee ones but no longer. The Mudgee Brewery is actually quite a nice setup from visitors point of view. Cafe/Brewery together, and in the heart of town which is nice (better than having to travel to an industrial estate).

Havent seen or tried the Steam Exchange beers.


----------



## Adam Howard

This is a fricken awesome IPA. Hopefully fresh samples like this continue to get stocked by Dan's. I think the problem is that they buy a f**kload and it doesn't sell super quick so six months down the track we're getting beer from the first shipment that's been sitting around incorrectly treated. Mind you with the level of hop in this I can see it lasting well.


----------



## humulus

Will88 said:


> Mate the Steam Exchange beers are a top drop,especially the "Truffles"


----------



## hsb

Nothing out of the ordinary tonight, a bottle of Belgian wine for $15. 
Chimay White 750l, should warm things up nicely. 

Top work by your old man there Will..


----------



## waggastew

I know DM cops alot of sh*t for mishandling beers but I bought a bottle of Hargreaves Hill Pale Ale from them this week and the problem ain't handling.

Pour was a bit lively, aroma was distinctive but it took me a while to think what it reminded me of.............

Horse Piss on Straw.........Barnyard...........Brett!

Had a look at the cap and its got all sorts of funky sh*t on the seal.

This is Australian Orval, pretty sure that was not what they were aiming for!

Bad news for the brewery but made me fell good that even bigger guys that brew beer for a day job have problems.

Stew


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Thanks Stew - I don't feel so bad sitting here drinking my 'shoulda been pils' but is now a Strong Lager.

Nor that bad a mistake now,


----------



## mwd

This thread is an inspiration to try different beers. Might have to take a run down to Dans this week. Fancy trying some more IPAs 
Dans seem to be expanding their range of beers all good for us the punters.


----------



## mwd

Adamski29 said:


> This is a fricken awesome IPA. Hopefully fresh samples like this continue to get stocked by Dan's. I think the problem is that they buy a f**kload and it doesn't sell super quick so six months down the track we're getting beer from the first shipment that's been sitting around incorrectly treated. Mind you with the level of hop in this I can see it lasting well.




really worth seeking out in Dans it's a cracker of an IPA loads of bitterness with a slight hint of sweetness from the malt. 6.8 ABV loverly drop Columbus and Centennial used to hop. Had to buy the last 6 pack of Zweic Porter on the shelf.

Also worthy of a try is Vale IPA lots of citrusy hops quite nice on the lower side of bitterness.


----------



## kdaust

Pint of pale at the little creatures dining hall. Still burping up hop flowers.


----------



## Adam Howard

Last night




Found it to be pretty underwhelming. After having another Wai-iti beer at GABS I can't see what the fuss is about really. My idea of a Kiwi Pale Ale is Mash Up. This was rather tame and if anything the mild hop level was overpowered by the malt profile. Would like to chuck Wai-iti at my Pale Mild recipe as a big late addition to see if I can make it shine!


Right now




Bitten by a snakewoman at work today. Thought I'd treat myself to a refridgerated Rodenbach. Second time I've had it, last time was room temp and it was a little full on acetic.....this is REALLY nice, tip-toeing the line between beer and a good red wine........and balsamic vinegar...


----------



## Malted

All very well made beers. The Black IPA isn't really my thing but I still have to say it is a well made beer.


----------



## Northside Novice

Adamski29 said:


> This is a fricken awesome IPA. Hopefully fresh samples like this continue to get stocked by Dan's. I think the problem is that they buy a f**kload and it doesn't sell super quick so six months down the track we're getting beer from the first shipment that's been sitting around incorrectly treated. Mind you with the level of hop in this I can see it lasting well.





+1

i bagged one from the hamo for the drive home this arvo and fuk me if the cab wasnt full of hoppy aroma after taking the top off the stubbie ! everyone commented !


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> +1
> 
> i bagged one from the hamo for the drive home this arvo and fuk me if the cab wasnt full of hoppy aroma after taking the top off the stubbie ! everyone commented !



That is a good looking beer indeed.


----------



## Northside Novice

mate its defo worth a try! and check out these other preety lil numbers uncle dan is getting into ....

View attachment 55077




hook norton 'haymaker' + 'twelve days' and another trailer trash yanky 'coronado orange ave. wit'

yet to try these ... but not for much longer 

edit 1 - oh and drinking one of those dundee pales atm. cool picture but i am finding it a tad sweet for me ,will not buy again its crappy  edit 2 + now its warming up i am getting some apricotness ? wat the ? maybe its not too bad after all <_<


----------



## bulp

northside novice said:


> mate its defo worth a try! and check out these other preety lil numbers uncle dan is getting into ....
> 
> View attachment 55077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hook norton 'haymaker' + 'twelve days' and another trailer trash yanky 'coronado orange ave. wit'
> 
> yet to try these ... but not for much longer
> 
> edit 1 - oh and drinking one of those dundee pales atm. cool picture but i am finding it a tad sweet for me ,will not buy again its crappy  edit 2 + now its warming up i am getting some apricotness ? wat the ? maybe its not too bad after all <_<



Hook Norton , Fcuk yeah awesome beers.

Twelve days :icon_drool2:


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 55078




fanta + gin + gillards danky nut sack = *Coronado Orange Avenue Wit 

*go on you know you want to :lol:


----------



## Tony

Will88 said:


> Dad just came back from a road trip around SA, VIC and ACT.



Im really keen to know how the Mudgee brew's go........ i had them a few times a couple years back and they were infected gushers (purchased at the bottle shop across the road from the brewery in Mudgee), so i went to the brewery and drank it on tap.

That was cardboard infected swill also with one glass being similar to swirled yeast cake. It was chalky with yeast.

I swore to never drink their beers again

wold be good to see if they improved!


----------



## Will88

I should get to trying some of them next week. Will let you know.


----------



## Tony

God bless AHB 

on the way to the supermarket this morning and a local AHB'r sends me a text asking if i want a growler of beer from Murrays cause he was going there.

HELL YEAH 

Thanks again mate....... I've had a horrid week and this really made the world shine for me!

1.89 liters of Murrays Icon 2IPA @ 7.5%.

I'm feeling all warm and fuzzy at the moment


----------



## dmac80

Cheers mate, a growler of Icon always hits the spot  

While i'm posting i may as well add a picture of what was in the glass, and the lunch that went with it.





Angry man Pale ale and 1 Kg of Barbeque ribs from the brewery :icon_drool2:


----------



## Pennywise

Thats a lot of feckin ribs :blink:


----------



## dmac80

Pennywise said:


> Thats a lot of feckin ribs :blink:



Yeah,

No dinner for me tonight


----------



## bum

Got the Ballast Point Big Eye IPA since everyone has been raving about it lately.

Diamond bright. Fairly zesty aroma, bit of tropical fruit under it, some malt. Flavour leans more on the US piney thing , a little grass, some malt but it is maybe a touch one-dimensional (especially for that gorgeous colour). In very good nick, grab some before they get Danned.

Also grabbed a bottle of Tower 10 IPA because everyone has been speaking well of it. Had it in the States before but must have copped a dud because it was nothing like the recent reports here. Alright malt backbone but nothing mush else to report. Certainly not the aroma everyone has been reporting. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Tony

dmac said:


> Cheers mate, a growler of Icon always hits the spot
> 
> While i'm posting i may as well add a picture of what was in the glass, and the lunch that went with it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 55109
> 
> 
> Angry man Pale ale and 1 Kg of Barbeque ribs from the brewery :icon_drool2:



HOLY SHIT 

no wonder you were rubbing your guts


----------



## bum

bum said:


> Also grabbed a bottle of Tower 10 IPA because everyone has been speaking well of it. Had it in the States before but must have copped a dud because it was nothing like the recent reports here. Alright malt backbone but nothing mush else to report. Certainly not the aroma everyone has been reporting. Looking forward to it.


I guess I copped a dud again? Smells pleasant enough but you gotta look for it. Rough bittering. Tastes extracty.


----------



## argon

Got a start of a cold and ate too much for dinner. Not really enjoying this beer for what it most probably is.

Still... Loving that candied, sugary malt thing going on. Good bitterness and aroma of sweet alcohol. No heat, even at 10.9%. After trying the west coast ipa, the Tripel and now this... Excellent brewery


----------



## mwd

Seems to be alot of good brews coming out of San Diego lately.
The more I drink the Ballast Point Big Eye the more I crave, good job I shelled out for 12.

Suggest not drinking it too cold to get the sweet malt backbone.


----------



## bulp

Re the Ballast point IPA , what were the Best before dates on your bottles, Mine had a best before of June 2012 as you can imagine i was a little hesitant especially being from Dans, But it has held up beautifully, lovely silky mouth feel and piney resinous hops yum would still like to try a fresh one.

Really enjoyed the Coronado Wit too.


----------



## bum

bulp said:


> Re the Ballast point IPA , what were the Best before dates on your bottles, Mine had a best before of June 2012 as you can imagine i was a little hesitant especially being from Dans


I didn't even look because everyone was saying how good they are. Yeah, mine had the same date. Just did a bit of Googling and Ballast Point use six-months as their best before. So not "Brewery Fresh"(tm) but not super old either. A new one would be pretty great though if these are at the tail end.


----------



## bulp

Thanks Bum , looks like another trip to Dans is in order.


----------



## mwd

Aye well it is an IPA afterall so should still be good after time spent in travel

Mine is also dated 27th June


----------



## Northside Novice

mine are 27th june 2012 aswell. so might have to keep an eye out for some discounted ipa's in a couple of weeks h34r:


----------



## lukiep8

They are all the same date code. They only put 6 months on the Big Eye. Sat in the woolies warehouses for 2 months before they were sent to stores.

And because of the direct to woolies deal, no Sculpin for any of us.


----------



## Kranky

LUKIE said:


> They are all the same date code. They only put 6 months on the Big Eye. Sat in the woolies warehouses for 2 months before they were sent to stores.
> 
> And because of the direct to woolies deal, no Sculpin for any of us.



That's a pity, Sculpin is better than Big Eye.


----------



## Brew Matt

Tony said:


> God bless AHB
> 
> on the way to the supermarket this morning and a local AHB'r sends me a text asking if i want a growler of beer from Murrays cause he was going there.
> 
> HELL YEAH
> 
> Thanks again mate....... I've had a horrid week and this really made the world shine for me!
> 
> 1.89 liters of Murrays Icon 2IPA @ 7.5%.
> 
> I'm feeling all warm and fuzzy at the moment



Can I ask how much this growler set you back? No doubt will be purchasing one on these when next down that way.


----------



## dmac80

Brew Matt said:


> Can I ask how much this growler set you back? No doubt will be purchasing one on these when next down that way.



Hi Matt,

To buy a growler full of standard beer (Angry Man Pale, Pilsner, Dark Knight etc) is $27, a standard beer refill is $15 and a higher alcohol (Icon, Grand Cru etc) refill is $25.

Cheers


----------



## Innes

The other day I decided I was going to sample one of these, so I put it in the fridge and cracked it last night



A 1973 vintage Guinness Foreign Extra Stout 230ml. It's been stored under the house for 39 years and I thought I'd give it a go.

Surprisingly it was still lightly carbonated and got a nice little ppfff when the seal was broken. Poured quite oily with virtually no head. There was a lot of yeast sediment on the bottom of the bottle.

The smell was of big roasted malts with a hint of burnt sugar and sherry notes. The taste was very interesting. I was expecting it to be very oxidised and disgusting, but it wasn't. There was some oxidisation mixed with a flavour of vegemite soup and rich typical stout flavours.

In the end it wasn't a bad experience, especially trying an original Guinness (from before the recipe change) that was brewed and bottled before I was born.


----------



## Brew Matt

Innes said:


> The other day I decided I was going to sample one of these, so I put it in the fridge and cracked it last night
> View attachment 55111
> 
> A 1973 vintage Guinness Foreign Extra Stout 230ml. It's been stored under the house for 39 years and I thought I'd give it a go.
> 
> Surprisingly it was still lightly carbonated and got a nice little ppfff when the seal was broken. Poured quite oily with virtually no head. There was a lot of yeast sediment on the bottom of the bottle.
> 
> The smell was of big roasted malts with a hint of burnt sugar and sherry notes. The taste was very interesting. I was expecting it to be very oxidised and disgusting, but it wasn't. There was some oxidisation mixed with a flavour of vegemite soup and rich typical stout flavours.
> 
> In the end it wasn't a bad experience, especially trying an original Guinness (from before the recipe change) that was brewed and bottled before I was born.



Most impressive - you would find it hard to find a more unique or memorable experience. I tried this a few years ago with Tooheys Old - when reaching the 7 year mark was watery, and no longer enjoyable. May have just been my perception, but before the 'peak' was reached (4-5 years) I found this to be more enjoyable than 'in date' product.


----------



## Adam Howard

EXCELLENT Imperial IPA. Amazing hop flavour, great balance of bitterness with malt and alcohol sweetness. YUM!


----------



## adryargument

Drinking a six pack of tooheys new that expired on the 24/08/10.
Tbh it's quite nice with a pellet of simcoe, centennial, cascade and Nelson sauvin.

Edit: just started washing it down with a Westvleteren 6


----------



## humulus

adryargument said:


> Drinking a six pack of tooheys new that expired on the 24/08/10.
> Tbh it's quite nice with a pellet of simcoe, centennial, cascade and Nelson sauvin.
> 
> Edit: just started washing it down with a Westvleteren 6


Good bloody idea for the 6 shitbox Crownies ive got that i cant give away!!!! dont hava westie to wash them down with though!


----------



## Mike L'Itorus

northside novice said:


> View attachment 55134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erh erm.,.,.
> 
> 
> 
> woopsie thats right i got prooper fukt up on goood chite the other night + with de inlaws!!!! i
> ha new skool check ya rashes
> 
> wesry 12 + deltrems red + mobid crapola
> 
> life==fun=sex=stuff n that
> 
> keep om a roken muthas x



Can anyone please direct me to an English-Gibberish dictionary and/or phrase book?


----------



## Snowdog

I'm 4 Pines Paling it right now.


----------



## barls

murrays angry man right now on the third glass.


----------



## tricache

I actually had a sample of this on the weekend and it wasn't a bad session beer


----------



## Spork

Had this on Sat night.





Label:





Ignore the branding on the bottle, this was brewed by Ironhouse brewery on Tassie's East coast.
An interesting one. Some nice caramel and chocolate and roasted flavours, but totally dominated by the leatherwood honey. A glass or two would be nice, I struggled to finish the growler, and had to wash it down with some yummy HB AIPA's afterwards.


----------



## probablynathan

I agree Spork, I had a couple at the brewery a few weeks ago and another little taste at crown on Friday. The first time the leatherwood honey was very dominating but I thought it had rounded out a bit when I tasted it on Friday maybe it will continue to do so. I enjoyed the beer, would be great after dinner on these cold tassie nights but like you I would struggle to get through a growler.


----------



## Spork

Mmmm.






This is a very nice brown ale.
Molasses and brown sugar, the malts dominate, but enough hops to balance it, without getting in the way of the malty deliciousness.
If you haven't tried Bear republic beers, then "do yourself a favour" if you spot them and grab some.
This is the 3rd I've tried from this brewery. All have been dark ales of one kind or another. None have had much head. All have been very good. (IMO)


----------



## Truman42

Enjoying this in my new Dogfish head beer glass. Not bad, nice hop flavour with a good malt backbone.


----------



## Will88

Tony said:


> Im really keen to know how the Mudgee brew's go........ i had them a few times a couple years back and they were infected gushers (purchased at the bottle shop across the road from the brewery in Mudgee), so i went to the brewery and drank it on tap.
> 
> That was cardboard infected swill also with one glass being similar to swirled yeast cake. It was chalky with yeast.
> 
> I swore to never drink their beers again
> 
> wold be good to see if they improved!



Just tried the Mudgee Porter tonight. It was nice until the sour twang of an infected beer hit my taste buds. Couldn't even finish it. No gushing but it was definitely off.

The Bright Blowhard Pale Ale made up for it though. Beautiful hoppy nose with a good malt backbone and bitterness.


----------



## Bizier

God damn this is good beer.


----------



## Spork

Bizier said:


> God damn this is good beer.



I think if your beer is staying in the glass @ that angle it is too cold...


----------



## chunckious

Bizier said:


> God damn this is good beer.



Yes. It certainly is.


----------



## Barley Belly

Just had a schooner of this with dinner at the Coogee Bay Hotel.

Very refreshing, fruity, peachy with a bit a malt to back it up.

Might have to have a few more :chug:


----------



## Dave70

I grabbed a $15 sixer of this because my 18 month old son is currently pointing at all things plane related, and I glad he brought this to my attention as we rolled by the fridge.
The first ever wheat beer that delivers the promise of 'refreshing', for me anyway. But I'm not a big wheat fan either.

Tastes like cascade and maby some saaz in there, very citricy anyway and a neutral yeast. Doesn't really have that traditional wheat tartness.
I likey a lot.

Not my pic, by the way.


----------



## tricache

Dave70 said:


> I grabbed a $15 sixer of this because my 18 month old son is currently pointing at all things plane related, and I glad he brought this to my attention as we rolled by the fridge.
> The first ever wheat beer that delivers the promise of 'refreshing', for me anyway. But I'm not a big wheat fan either.
> 
> Tastes like cascade and maby some saaz in there, very citricy anyway and a neutral yeast. Doesn't really have that traditional wheat tartness.
> I likey a lot.
> 
> Not my pic, by the way.



Looks like your boy already has a good eye for beer


----------



## eamonnfoley

I had many good beers in Belgium a few weeks back. This is the first of a few highlights.

3 Fontenien Gueuze - my favourite, so complex. Blows Cantillon out of the water in my opinion. Not so one dimensional.
XX Bitter - just a perfect fusion of english and belgian brewing traditions.
Quintine Stout - Just perfect.

You'll notice I didnt focus on finding rare beers or anything like that. Just good ones. I am relatively inexperienced with belgian beer travel, with most of my time being dedicated to Germany in the past (which I still love more).


----------



## eamonnfoley

Kapital Blonde - Had this at the brewery in Watou. In general I prefered the blonde offerings to the dubbels, tripels and quads. Yeast character really shines. I think I am sensitive to the taste of alcohol.

Westvleteren Blonde - very similar to above

Westvleteren 12 - Not my cup of tea despite being so popular. Good beer still. 



We ended up cycling 60km that day after planning to meet the brewer of De Struisse while they were brewing and going to the wrong location and missing out all together!


----------



## eamonnfoley

Did end up trying a De Struisse beer

Biggest baddest stout I have ever had. I normally don't like 10+% abv, but in this case I would make an exception any day of the week.

And yes - they are malted grains, and that cheese was amazing!


----------



## Kranky

Had this at Cookie in Melbourne. Great beers are all about balance and Mayday has it in bucketloads. 

A brewing masterpiece, an utterly magnificent beer.


----------



## lukiep8

foles said:


> I had many good beers in Belgium a few weeks back. This is the first of a few highlights.
> 
> 3 Fontenien Gueuze - my favourite, so complex. Blows Cantillon out of the water in my opinion. Not so one dimensional.
> XX Bitter - just a perfect fusion of english and belgian brewing traditions.
> Quintine Stout - Just perfect.
> 
> You'll notice I didnt focus on finding rare beers or anything like that. Just good ones. I am relatively inexperienced with belgian beer travel, with most of my time being dedicated to Germany in the past (which I still love more).



3 Fonteinen is coming , and if I get my way, so is much more lambic!

I really enjoy Armen's blending abilities. I had the four season specialty releases, and they are the best gueuzes I have ever had, hands down. Nothing comes close.

My favourite regular gueuze is Tilquin though. He is a better blender then Armen, and he is the only other guy to have Cantillon lambic to blend with (they still say it's not blended with Lindemans... but it is!)


----------



## Spork

Last night.
This to begin with.




Tasty IPA, but I reckon mine are maybe better balances, and certainly much brighter, and better head...

Next was




which was a very nice choc. oatmeal stout - again very similar to my own, but with less head retention. Mine use choc malt (grain), this uses cocoa nibs. I think the grain gives just as much chocolate flavour, but maybe less chocolate aroma. Anyway, nice to know I'm on the right track with some of my house regulars.


----------



## bum

Stokes Kiwi Pale Ale - I like it more than most reviewers here seem to have. Only overtly US grainbill I've tasted from this hemisphere - didn't quite nail it (they overshot the mark on the chewiness, for my money). Nice bitterness. Smells tops. I'd be happy enough if I had a fermenter full of it.


----------



## Bizier

LUKIE said:


> 3 Fonteinen is coming , and if I get my way, so is much more lambic!


Something just moved in my pants.
I've only tried it in US... But oh my god.


----------



## stef

Spork, where'd you get that glass? Or whats it called? I'm keen to track it down, looks real pretty!


----------



## bum

Having a Coopers Celebration Ale at the minute.

I guess I can understand why people are disppointed here but in all honesty I reckon this is probably the sort of beer they should have made (not to say it is perfect, mind you). "Celebration" does put one in mind of something big and exciting, which this beer certainly isn't, so I guess this is where much of the disappointment stems from. The way I see it is we need to look at what it is they are celebrating with this release. I dunno, I've never been an enourmous fan of their product range (though the darker ones are nice enough) but it seems to me that this is a slightly forward thinking version of what they've always done and that is probably exactly what they should have aimed for.

Having said that...beer smells metallic and has a warm alc finish that is pretty unacceptable in such a small beer, for my money.


----------



## tricache

bum said:


> Having a Coopers Celebration Ale at the minute.
> 
> I guess I can understand why people are disppointed here but in all honesty I reckon this is probably the sort of beer they should have made (not to say it is perfect, mind you). "Celebration" does put one in mind of something big and exciting, which this beer certainly isn't, so I guess this is where much of the disappointment stems from. The way I see it is we need to look at what it is they are celebrating with this release. I dunno, I've never been an enourmous fan of their product range (though the darker ones are nice enough) but it seems to me that this is a slightly forward thinking version of what they've always done and that is probably exactly what they should have aimed for.
> 
> Having said that...beer smells metallic and has a warm alc finish that is pretty unacceptable in such a small beer, for my money.



I saw this for sale and was tempted but the price tag was a bit too much when I wasn't too sure how it would taste.


----------



## manticle

Trying to enjoy a cantillon kriek at the moment.

I am a fan of various sour/funked beers (usually funk gets my vote over sour but I love beers like rodenbach GC, orval, Petrus oud bruin etc. Also love various Breton ciders so funk is my thing but some sour can be nice).

I've had this beer (and other cantillon beers before) so I'm not a stranger to the world.

First, the aroma is as pleasant as someone's well used gym socks. I like brett but there's a ton of non brett stuff.

The flavour has a nice balance between funk, sour and fruit but the complexity you often read about in regards to this kind of beer really isn't there. The layering is a bit same, same.

Refreshing but being the middle of winter I guess that aspect is less needed than if it were 42 degrees. Maybe I'll try one again in summer but I reckon the raspberry tartness of this beer would be much better matched with a bitter dark chocolate and raspberry tart than as a beverage on its own.

It works on some levels but seems to need more context than usual (and context for me is one of the main criteria in beer enjoyment).

Still craps on morte subite or some other horribly artificial tasting fruit lambics I've tried but not a beer to give to the swilling mates fergi has mentioned in his recent thread.

Also very fizzy which I don't like so much (actually blew the cork out of the bottle after I'd de-capped and gone to look for a corkscrew) but the raspberry flavour is spot on and the dry/tart/sour balance on a hot day after digging 6 foot holes for no reason would probably work well.


----------



## lukiep8

manticle said:


> Trying to enjoy a cantillon kriek at the moment.
> 
> I am a fan of various sour/funked beers (usually funk gets my vote over sour but I love beers like rodenbach GC, orval, Petrus oud bruin etc. Also love various Breton ciders so funk is my thing but some sour can be nice).
> 
> I've had this beer (and other cantillon beers before) so I'm not a stranger to the world.
> 
> First, the aroma is as pleasant as someone's well used gym socks. I like brett but there's a ton of non brett stuff.
> 
> The flavour has a nice balance between funk, sour and fruit but the complexity you often read about in regards to this kind of beer really isn't there. The layering is a bit same, same.
> 
> Refreshing but being the middle of winter I guess that aspect is less needed than if it were 42 degrees. Maybe I'll try one again in summer but I reckon the raspberry tartness of this beer would be much better matched with a bitter dark chocolate and raspberry tart than as a beverage on its own.
> 
> It works on some levels but seems to need more context than usual (and context for me is one of the main criteria in beer enjoyment).
> 
> Still craps on morte subite or some other horribly artificial tasting fruit lambics I've tried but not a beer to give to the swilling mates fergi has mentioned in his recent thread.
> 
> Also very fizzy which I don't like so much (actually blew the cork out of the bottle after I'd de-capped and gone to look for a corkscrew) but the raspberry flavour is spot on and the dry/tart/sour balance on a hot day after digging 6 foot holes for no reason would probably work well.



Was this a 375ml that you bought recently? If so, they had to use inferior cherries due to the Cherry shortage in Europe. It is why he didn't release any 750mls this year, as he couldn't get enough good enough cherries to do a lot, and used all the regular good sour cherries for the Lou Pepe.


----------



## manticle

375 mL bought from Purvis a month or so ago and left over from a BJCP study group.

I think the date was 2011 so probably recent.

The cherry flavour isn't the issue so much though - that actually works very well. As I keep drinking, I get hints of other flavours - touch of balsamic at the moment. I guess it's mainly the aroma and being a brett lover, funky stuff that's mainly brett gives me an aroma I care for. The other microflora in lambics, i can struggle with - probably also some of the stinky cheese/vom stuff from the old hops.

I will revisit, hopefully actually in Belgium. I don't hate it but I don't love it either.


----------



## [email protected]

manticle said:


> 375 mL bought from Purvis a month or so ago and left over from a BJCP study group.
> 
> I think the date was 2011 so probably recent.
> 
> The cherry flavour isn't the issue so much though - that actually works very well. As I keep drinking, I get hints of other flavours - touch of balsamic at the moment. I guess it's mainly the aroma and being a brett lover, funky stuff that's mainly brett gives me an aroma I care for. The other microflora in lambics, i can struggle with - probably also some of the stinky cheese/vom stuff from the old hops.
> 
> I will revisit, hopefully actually in Belgium. I don't hate it but I don't love it either.



Yes time place can make a big difference....when you get to Belgium go and do their brewery tour you will love it, i loved all their beers i got to try after, kriek, framboise, geuze and a straight up lambic. if i had a spare suitcase i would have filled it!


----------



## chunckious

From Archive last night: -

Steam Exchange - Steam Ale.
Mikkeller - Not Just Another Wit. Beer of the night hands down.
Temple - ESB
Brooklyn - American Brown
HopDog - Pale Ale
Loberthal - Xmas Ale. Sorry never again.


----------



## adryargument

foles said:


> And yes - they are malted grains, and that cheese was amazing![/font][/size]



Looks like you visited Moeder lambic ? I fell in love with that bar.

I completely agree with you, the Fonteinen and hannsens are to die for.
Blows all others out the window

XX bitter was great, but if you see De Rankes cuve bottles (gueze/lambic versions which are mixed with 70% sour beer) you won't be dissapointed. Give the guy a ring to - more than happy to show you around and have a beer or seven.


----------



## eamonnfoley

adryargument said:


> Looks like you visited Moeder lambic ? I fell in love with that bar.
> 
> I completely agree with you, the Fonteinen and hannsens are to die for.
> Blows all others out the window
> 
> XX bitter was great, but if you see De Rankes cuve bottles (gueze/lambic versions which are mixed with 70% sour beer) you won't be dissapointed. Give the guy a ring to - more than happy to show you around and have a beer or seven.



Yeah it was the Moeder Lambic out at St Gilles. Lovely little spot. Didn't bother with the bigger central venue.

Unfortunately I'm back at work in Perth. I was absolutely spewing I missed the chance to meet the De Struise brewers at their production brewery (as their school/visitor centre was closed). They invited us to visit over the phone, but we got lost cycling and we ended up fronting up at the family farm/home rather than the brewery (I took the wrong address from the net)! My wife was pretty understanding despite the fact we cycled 60+ kms that day. hehe


----------



## Lecterfan

Karl Strauss 'Red Trolley Ale'. I hope it is better a bit chilled because at cellar temps I am finding it almost cloying. Fill it with styrians, bump it to 35-40 IBU and then we're talking, but as is...well...it's a well made beer for sure, but just not for me.


----------



## [email protected]

Lecterfan said:


> Karl Strauss 'Red Trolley Ale'. I hope it is better a bit chilled because at cellar temps I am finding it almost cloying. Fill it with styrians, bump it to 35-40 IBU and then we're talking, but as is...well...it's a well made beer for sure, but just not for me.



I drank one the other week at cellar temps and found it uninspiring. Found it cloying toward the end, definitely needs a touch more bitterness, still a nice beer in its own right and no major faults, its similar to a lot of irish red type beers i had while over that way.


----------



## Lecterfan

Beer4U said:


> I drank one the other week at cellar temps and found it uninspiring. Found it cloying toward the end, definitely needs a touch more bitterness, still a nice beer in its own right and no major faults, its similar to a lot of irish red type beers i had while over that way.




Ok really? The more of this style I try the less I like it..perhaps I'm simply not into this type of beer. I made one spookily similar to the prickly moses red..and I didn't like either of them much. I'm going to try CM2's recipe at some point and then give up on this style...turns out I much prefer 'northern browns' as that is where hobgoblin and rigg welter seem to be slotted. I need me some hops in there dammit!


----------



## Kranky

I'm tucking into this at the moment. It's good but they've used a bit too much chinook hops to bitter it with for my liking. It has simcoe hops and some other sort I can't identify as the late addition/dry hops. At 10.5% abv you can't taste any alcohol heat. A pretty good beer that could have been better.


----------



## Shed101

What I drank in England recently ... not all in the same night of course  
(HP = h/pump, Bt = Bottle)
* denotes a jolly nice drink.

While it was really nice to be drinking in England, it served also to point out how good homebrew can be.


Wadworth Swordfish (6X with Pussers Rum) HP
Wadworth Bishop's Tipple HP
Wadworth Horizon HP
*Bateman's Combined Harvest Bt
Peroni Grand Riserva Bt
Red Rock Traditional Bitter Bt
Fuller's Bengal Lancer IPA Bt
Wadworth's Henry's IPA HP
Wadworth 6X HP
Bays Devon Dumpling Bt
Wadworth St George & the Dragon Bt
*Red Rock Back Beach Bt
Wadworth Old Timer Bt
*Timmy Taylor's Landlord HP
Sharp's Doom Bar HP
*Rhymney Export Bt
Rhymney Dark Ale Bt
* Tesco DIPA (Brewdog) Bt
*Monty's Sunshine Bt
Thornbridge Jaipur Bt
*Thornbridge Raven BIPA Bt
*Thornbridge Versa Bt
Thornbridge Wild Swan Bt
Pride of Fulstow HP
Cooper's Sparkling Bt :lol: 
Black Sheep Best Bitter HP
Greene King Abbot Ale HP & CAN
Shepherd Neame Spitfire Bt
Thornbrige Halcyon Bt
Charles Wells Bombardier CAN
Bateman's Victory Bt
Hook Norton Old Hooky Bt
Abbeye de Vauchair Bt
*Otley Brewing Porter Bt
Meantime London Stout Bt
Pen-Lon 2 Rams IPA Bt
Thornbridge Kipling Bt
Ringwood Boondoggle HP
*Ossett Citra HP
*Leed's Jubilee IPA HP
*Brewster Imp AthLEte HP 
*Some really nice stout I didn't get the name of HP
Bateman's Spring Goddess HP
Tom Wood Best Bitter HP
Wadworth Jubilee Bt
Wychwood Hobgoblin CAN
Fuller's London Pride CAN
Brain's SA Gold Bt
Breconshire Brewery Rambler's Ruin Bt
Worthington White Shield Bt
Fuller's ESB HP
Brewdog Punk IPA CAN


----------



## bconnery

Due to some personal circumstances I am particularly missing the UK tonight and that list isn't helping 
Had many of those before but quite a few new ones to think about when I make it there next, sometime...
Wadworth 6X was the beer that really started my journey.



Shed101 said:


> What I drank in England recently ... not all in the same night of course
> (HP = h/pump, Bt = Bottle)
> * denotes a jolly nice drink.
> 
> While it was really nice to be drinking in England, it served also to point out how good homebrew can be.
> 
> 
> Wadworth Swordfish (6X with Pussers Rum) HP
> Wadworth Bishop's Tipple HP
> Wadworth Horizon HP
> *Bateman's Combined Harvest Bt
> Peroni Grand Riserva Bt
> Red Rock Traditional Bitter Bt
> Fuller's Bengal Lancer IPA Bt
> Wadworth's Henry's IPA HP
> Wadworth 6X HP
> Bays Devon Dumpling Bt
> Wadworth St George & the Dragon Bt
> *Red Rock Back Beach Bt
> Wadworth Old Timer Bt
> *Timmy Taylor's Landlord HP
> Sharp's Doom Bar HP
> *Rhymney Export Bt
> Rhymney Dark Ale Bt
> * Tesco DIPA (Brewdog) Bt
> *Monty's Sunshine Bt
> Thornbridge Jaipur Bt
> *Thornbridge Raven BIPA Bt
> *Thornbridge Versa Bt
> Thornbridge Wild Swan Bt
> Pride of Fulstow HP
> Cooper's Sparkling Bt :lol:
> Black Sheep Best Bitter HP
> Greene King Abbot Ale HP & CAN
> Shepherd Neame Spitfire Bt
> Thornbrige Halcyon Bt
> Charles Wells Bombardier CAN
> Bateman's Victory Bt
> Hook Norton Old Hooky Bt
> Abbeye de Vauchair Bt
> *Otley Brewing Porter Bt
> Meantime London Stout Bt
> Pen-Lon 2 Rams IPA Bt
> Thornbridge Kipling Bt
> Ringwood Boondoggle HP
> *Ossett Citra HP
> *Leed's Jubilee IPA HP
> *Brewster Imp AthLEte HP
> *Some really nice stout I didn't get the name of HP
> Bateman's Spring Goddess HP
> Tom Wood Best Bitter HP
> Wadworth Jubilee Bt
> Wychwood Hobgoblin CAN
> Fuller's London Pride CAN
> Brain's SA Gold Bt
> Breconshire Brewery Rambler's Ruin Bt
> Worthington White Shield Bt
> Fuller's ESB HP
> Brewdog Punk IPA CAN


----------



## Mutton Chops

Shed101 said:


> What I drank in England recently ... not all in the same night of course
> (HP = h/pump, Bt = Bottle)
> * denotes a jolly nice drink.
> 
> While it was really nice to be drinking in England, it served also to point out how good homebrew can be.



Too true but at least there is plenty of choice when you are down the pub (depending on your pub!).

Quite a list, at this point in time I've taken to avoiding the Greene King and Wadworth brands as a general rule (the Greene King IPA is ditchwater) and am currently enjoying the Jubilee edition Spitfire as I type (on special 1.39 ($2.15) a bottle!), but there are a lot of underwhelming real ales floating around unfortunately.


----------



## Helles

Sierra Nevada Big Foot Barleywine


----------



## bum

Had a couple Mikkeller Green Gold IPAs at The Healseville last night. Very nice beer that one.


----------



## lukiep8

Drank Feral out of Watermelon Warhead today with the boys from the shop.

And Rye IPA ran out too.

It was great.


----------



## bum

Today was the first chance I've had to get to Slowbeer's new premises. I must say that drinking a SN Hoptimum while I peruse their wares is a pretty damned civilised way to purchase beer.

So yeah, I had Hoptimum. I've read a few reports from people who's opinions that I know saying that the beer is a bit out of balance. Maybe it comes across OTT in the bottle but on tap it was bloody magic. Aggressive, sure, so not to everyones' taste but it was definitely a well balanced beer. Then I had Nogne O Brown. Nogne O is my favourite brewery, they just can't make bad or boring beer and I very rarely get the chance to drink them on tap. So you can only imagine my disappointment when the beer presented smelling not quite sour/not quite funky but somewhere definitely in between. Came through very strongly as the beer warmed. Spewing. Then I had Bright Resistance Red - well named because I only ended up getting it on barkeep's recommendation (not Chris, new guy who I think may have just started). He asked me if I'd had it before and I said "Nah but I've had lots of their other beers and, uh..." He suggested this beer was more impressive than their regular roster so I took a punt. Smells AMAZING, tastes pretty nice. Would be really happy to make a batch of this myself.

Then I brought home:
Schlenkerla Fiche x 2 (only ever read about this - can't wait)
Schlenkerla Urbock
Mikkeller 1000 IBU
HaandBryggeriet Sweet & Sour
De Molen Mooi & Meedogenloos
Moylan's Old Blarney
Moylan's NorCal IPA
Heretic Evil Cousin
Baird Ganko Oyaji Barleywine
Baird Jubilation Ale
Van Diemen Autumn Ale
a few peach lambics and Holgate Temptresses for m'lady
an Old Rasputin nonic pint glass

Really nice afternoon.


----------



## DU99

went to 1st choice while i was out shopping..was asked would like to sample some craft beer,the rep was from HAWTHORN brewing,tried all the range and got a six pack of pale ale.very nice hopped beer


----------



## Helles

On a high alcohol binge at the moment


----------



## Helles

Red Hill
Imperial Stout
Scotch ale
And SNPA Celebration ale
All great beers :icon_drunk:


----------



## bconnery

bum said:


> Today was the first chance I've had to get to Slowbeer's new premises. I must say that drinking a SN Hoptimum while I peruse their wares is a pretty damned civilised way to purchase beer.
> 
> So yeah, I had Hoptimum. I've read a few reports from people who's opinions that I know saying that the beer is a bit out of balance. Maybe it comes across OTT in the bottle but on tap it was bloody magic. Aggressive, sure, so not to everyones' taste but it was definitely a well balanced beer. Then I had Nogne O Brown. Nogne O is my favourite brewery, they just can't make bad or boring beer and I very rarely get the chance to drink them on tap. So you can only imagine my disappointment when the beer presented smelling not quite sour/not quite funky but somewhere definitely in between. Came through very strongly as the beer warmed. Spewing. Then I had Bright Resistance Red - well named because I only ended up getting it on barkeep's recommendation (not Chris, new guy who I think may have just started). He asked me if I'd had it before and I said "Nah but I've had lots of their other beers and, uh..." He suggested this beer was more impressive than their regular roster so I took a punt. Smells AMAZING, tastes pretty nice. Would be really happy to make a batch of this myself.
> 
> Then I brought home:
> Schlenkerla Fiche x 2 (only ever read about this - can't wait)
> Schlenkerla Urbock
> Mikkeller 1000 IBU
> HaandBryggeriet Sweet & Sour
> De Molen Mooi & Meedogenloos
> Moylan's Old Blarney
> Moylan's NorCal IPA
> Heretic Evil CousinY
> Baird Ganko Oyaji Barleywine
> Baird Jubilation Ale
> Van Diemen Autumn Ale
> a few peach lambics and Holgate Temptresses for m'lady
> an Old Rasputin nonic pint glass
> 
> Really nice afternoon.


Aside from a nice haul you weren't steered wrong on two
counts there Bum. Hoptimum is very nice in the bottle but great on tap, and the Bright Resistance Red is a very nice beer. Stood out even among so many good beers at GABS


----------



## bum

Yeah, the aroma on both beers still had me stoked at the bottom of the glass - the finer details in the aroma of most beers become become a bit harder to find by the end for me, not so here. Loved both.


----------



## humulus

bum said:


> Today was the first chance I've had to get to Slowbeer's new premises. I must say that drinking a SN Hoptimum while I peruse their wares is a pretty damned civilised way to purchase beer.
> 
> So yeah, I had Hoptimum. I've read a few reports from people who's opinions that I know saying that the beer is a bit out of balance. Maybe it comes across OTT in the bottle but on tap it was bloody magic. Aggressive, sure, so not to everyones' taste but it was definitely a well balanced beer. Then I had Nogne O Brown. Nogne O is my favourite brewery, they just can't make bad or boring beer and I very rarely get the chance to drink them on tap. So you can only imagine my disappointment when the beer presented smelling not quite sour/not quite funky but somewhere definitely in between. Came through very strongly as the beer warmed. Spewing. Then I had Bright Resistance Red - well named because I only ended up getting it on barkeep's recommendation (not Chris, new guy who I think may have just started). He asked me if I'd had it before and I said "Nah but I've had lots of their other beers and, uh..." He suggested this beer was more impressive than their regular roster so I took a punt. Smells AMAZING, tastes pretty nice. Would be really happy to make a batch of this myself.
> 
> Then I brought home:
> Schlenkerla Fiche x 2 (only ever read about this - can't wait)
> Schlenkerla Urbock
> Mikkeller 1000 IBU
> HaandBryggeriet Sweet & Sour
> De Molen Mooi & Meedogenloos
> Moylan's Old Blarney
> Moylan's NorCal IPA
> Heretic Evil Cousin
> Baird Ganko Oyaji Barleywine
> Baird Jubilation Ale
> Van Diemen Autumn Ale
> a few peach lambics and Holgate Temptresses for m'lady
> an Old Rasputin nonic pint glass
> 
> Really nice afternoon.


Hey Bum what did you think of the Schlenkerla,s i absolutely love them,strange at first but very moorish once you start,dont think i could smash a 19l cornie though!,anyone got a recipe for 9l??? :lol:


----------



## Kranky

bum said:


> Today was the first chance I've had to get to Slowbeer's new premises. I must say that drinking a SN Hoptimum while I peruse their wares is a pretty damned civilised way to purchase beer.
> 
> So yeah, I had Hoptimum. I've read a few reports from people who's opinions that I know saying that the beer is a bit out of balance. Maybe it comes across OTT in the bottle but on tap it was bloody magic. Aggressive, sure, so not to everyones' taste but it was definitely a well balanced beer. Then I had Nogne O Brown. Nogne O is my favourite brewery, they just can't make bad or boring beer and I very rarely get the chance to drink them on tap. So you can only imagine my disappointment when the beer presented smelling not quite sour/not quite funky but somewhere definitely in between. Came through very strongly as the beer warmed. Spewing. Then I had Bright Resistance Red - well named because I only ended up getting it on barkeep's recommendation (not Chris, new guy who I think may have just started). He asked me if I'd had it before and I said "Nah but I've had lots of their other beers and, uh..." He suggested this beer was more impressive than their regular roster so I took a punt. Smells AMAZING, tastes pretty nice. Would be really happy to make a batch of this myself.
> 
> Then I brought home:
> Schlenkerla Fiche x 2 (only ever read about this - can't wait)
> Schlenkerla Urbock
> Mikkeller 1000 IBU
> HaandBryggeriet Sweet & Sour
> De Molen Mooi & Meedogenloos
> Moylan's Old Blarney
> Moylan's NorCal IPA
> Heretic Evil Cousin
> Baird Ganko Oyaji Barleywine
> Baird Jubilation Ale
> Van Diemen Autumn Ale
> a few peach lambics and Holgate Temptresses for m'lady
> an Old Rasputin nonic pint glass
> 
> Really nice afternoon.



I picked up a 4 pack of Hoptimum the other week. At first I thought it was OTT and out of balance but the other night I had one straight after I'd had a Big Eye IPA and it tasted much better and balanced. Maybe it's meant to be drunk after a hoppy IPA?

Nice score on the Old Rasputin pint glass, I picked up 2 from the brewery last year and wish I'd got more.


----------



## Fish13

I tried the Zywiec porter last night. The aroma was promising and inviting. Then came the kick to the guts. Very strong on the roasted malts that made it a sipper. The bitterness was over powered. But i have tried now so I'll pass on the next bottle. Then i followed it up with a celebration ale. I must not of washed the glass as the porter was still noticable through it. I'm also finding the latest lot coopers has that home brew tang in it.


----------



## pk.sax

Fish, the porter is definitely a sipper. It's not James squire porter ya know...
Don't let the price of the beer fool ya.


----------



## bum

humulus said:


> Hey Bum what did you think of the Schlenkerla,s i absolutely love them,strange at first but very moorish once you start,dont think i could smash a 19l cornie though!,anyone got a recipe for 9l??? :lol:


I love the urbock (depending on my mood it is my favourite beer in the world), the marzen is very nice, absolutely hate the weizen. Looking forward to the Doppelbock - this one is smoked with oak instead of beechwoord. Can;t wait to see how that changes the smoke character.

As for having a batch of it, I'm going to have a crack at the supposed Urbock grain bill next brewday. 99% smoked (using Best, not Weyermann) and 1% something for colour.



Kranky said:


> Nice score on the Old Rasputin pint glass, I picked up 2 from the brewery last year and wish I'd got more.


I was in a bar that used them in the States late last year and have been umming and ahhing over ordering some from North Coast's webpage ever since. Only ended up costing $2 then the webpage price (before postage) and didn;t have to worry about postie damage.


----------



## Fish13

It wasn't the price it was the 9.5 abv that got me. Also i agree about you said about the celebration ale manticle. Just not exciting.


----------



## eamonnfoley

bum said:


> I love the urbock (depending on my mood it is my favourite beer in the world), the marzen is very nice, absolutely hate the weizen. Looking forward to the Doppelbock - this one is smoked with oak instead of beechwoord. Can;t wait to see how that changes the smoke character.
> 
> As for having a batch of it, I'm going to have a crack at the supposed Urbock grain bill next brewday. 99% smoked (using Best, not Weyermann) and 1% something for colour.
> 
> 
> I was in a bar that used them in the States late last year and have been umming and ahhing over ordering some from North Coast's webpage ever since. Only ended up costing $2 then the webpage price (before postage) and didn;t have to worry about postie damage.



There aren't many things better in the world than drinking Schlenkerla on gravity at the rustic Brewery tap in Bamberg. Except one or two other Bamberg taverns - which is why it is the best beer related place on earth (for me anyway!).


----------



## bum

So much envy.


----------



## pk.sax

Heh. I thought you were pouring by the pint and gulping it down as a quaffer. Hard to tell ... lol, that side of the country.


----------



## Fish13

Sorry i meant bum manticle


----------



## adz1179

just @ potters brewery enjoying my 3rd Cranky pants IPA... i suppose there may be worse ways to while away a Sunday afternoon....


----------



## Fish13

adz1179 said:


> just @ potters brewery enjoying my 3rd Cranky pants IPA... i suppose there may be worse ways to while away a Sunday afternoon....
> 
> View attachment 55530



LIke cleaning the house.... house bitch am i


----------



## Smdafli

Had both of these the other night from Dan's and both were absolutely delicious.

KPA has delicious biscuit malt flavours and the Bohemian Ale tastes just as you'd want for the description... Straddling the fence of ale and lager.

The Kiwi's do it well.

YUUUUMMMM


----------



## humulus

foles said:


> There aren't many things better in the world than drinking Schlenkerla on gravity at the rustic Brewery tap in Bamberg. Except one or two other Bamberg taverns - which is why it is the best beer related place on earth (for me anyway!).


Foles me SWMBO and the young fella are planning to get to Bamberg next Sept im in love with Bamberg Smoked beers!!


----------



## eamonnfoley

humulus said:


> Foles me SWMBO and the young fella are planning to get to Bamberg next Sept im in love with Bamberg Smoked beers!!



Can't think of a better place to holiday with the young one in tow! It an undiscovered gem - doesn't get many tourist from outside Germany - hence its cheap, not tacky and beautiful (the whole centre is UNESCO Heritage listed).


----------



## bum

Baird Ganko Oyaji - SWMBO was highly amused when I told here the name of this beer translates to "stubborn old man". Aroma is sweet sherry, caramel, zest/rind. Drinks about the same with some dark fruitiness. Alc fairly well hidden. Finishes pretty dry for a barleywine. Seems like an English style barleywine made with (largely) US hops (i.e. the hop character is probably a bit low for it the be a US example and the malt seems like they are going for more of the English style). Yet another really nice beer from Baird.


----------



## bum

Mikkeller 1000IBU - Never had this one before as I've only ever seen it in the large bottle and I haven't been interested enough to try what I presumed was a fairly gimmicky beer at that price (+$40). The stubbie I found didn't present better value but the price of entry was low enough that curisoity got the better of me.

Yes, this beer is very bitter but not in the same way that I'm used to in DIPAs or in the harsh way that bad ones can be. That's not to say it is pleasant. At all. But it isn't harsh like I imagined it would be. Very firm up front and fades extremely quickly (except for in intense puckering in the front of the mouth - there's not really any back-palate linger). Low level aroma of hops-ish and some nice malt. Flavour is nothing but bitterness. Glad I got it to try it but will never buy another one again.


----------



## bum

bum said:


> Schlenkerla Fiche


Apparently I can't read gothic fonts...

Schlenkerla Eiche - Interesting beer. I'm a pretty big fan of their urbock and marzen. This is the first time I've seen this beer in a shop so I grabbed a couple. Where the others are cured-meaty in the aroma this one is all coals, possibly tending slightly to ash. Flavour is much the same but with the base beer being much sweeter than is my preference. Also a very slight Chinese medicine flavour up-front. Better than I'm making it sound. Interesting but not a patch on the urbock and marzen (still better than their horrendous wheaty though).


----------



## [email protected]

adz1179 said:


> just @ potters brewery enjoying my 3rd Cranky pants IPA... i suppose there may be worse ways to while away a Sunday afternoon....
> 
> View attachment 55530


stopped at potters on sat morning, it was close enough to midday....i think cranky pants is a delicious beer! 
great place in general, got some bottles to take away. 2IC brewer was good for a chat about beers, it was great to meet a female passionate about brewing.
highly recommend visiting.


----------



## DJR

I was at Slowbeer yesterday and had a Hoptimum on tap. It was pretty good i thought. You can't taste that it's 10.5%, must have been a cold, well pitched and aerated ferment, I actually thought it was pretty balanced all up for a 100IBU 10.5% beer. Maybe it was a bit cold. Also tried the other 3 on tap, they did 200mL of each which made it easier. The Bright Red was the standout I reckon.

Got a Palate Wrecker and the Brewdog IPA is Dead HBC to take away. Should have got some more, but would just have to cart more back to sydney.


----------



## bum

Heretic Evil Cousin - Really nice. Not sure I agree with their own press about this beer and how "big and aggressive" it is. It seems like it is aimed where West Coast AIPAs start to me. Having said that, it is a really easy drinking beer without feeling like any punches have necessarily been pulled. A really tidy beer.


----------



## bum

bum said:


> Heretic Evil Cousin - Really nice. Not sure I agree with their own press about this beer and how "big and aggressive" it is. It seems like it is aimed where West Coast AIPAs start to me. Having said that, it is a really easy drinking beer without feeling like any punches have necessarily been pulled. A really tidy beer.


Just looked at their webpage again. There's no way this beer is 100IBU. Too dry (by AIPA standards) for it to be malt covering it up. I think they need to get their hand off it.

Still a really nice beer, but.


----------



## eamonnfoley

bum said:


> Just looked at their webpage again. There's no way this beer is 100IBU. Too dry (by AIPA standards) for it to be malt covering it up. I think they need to get their hand off it.
> 
> Still a really nice beer, but.



I found it a bit thin - almost like there wasnt enough backbone to support the hops - and it seemed like a hop "mirage", the footprint was there but the real thing wasn't. It was lighter in body than most pilsners.....


----------



## bum

I'm finding the carb a little lively for my tastes - I wonder if that is contributing there? I'm definitely getting the US crystal thing but, as I say, at the bottom end for style, IMO. So I wouldn't say it was inherently light bodied - it is chewier than some local stouts I've had.

I can see why most people (even fans of US beers) might want to see it further balanced to the malt but I'm finding this beer isn't drinking like the beer they describe - although I am finding it more enjoyable than it seems you did. I'm fairly sure I'm having this one significantly later than most others have - I wonder if a bit of fading has done this beer some favours? Can't say it smells like it is particularly faded though - but having nothing to compare it against makes it hard to say.


----------



## lukiep8

It can't be fading much at all, since it's only been in the country for 2 months (which would likely make it less then 6 months old, which is roughly the turn-a-round for most IPA's/DIPA's).


----------



## Rob S

Latest random selection from Warners at the Bay. Chosen mostly for the pretty labels although some were specifically selected.

I wanted to grab a tactical nuclear penguin but didn't realise how much it cost! Wow.

Hope there's a couple of winners in there. Really looking forward to the SN Torpedo, Pils Urqell
, and Hobgoblin.

Had a Murray's 2IPA from Murrays after picking this lot up & thought it was very nice.


----------



## bum

LUKIE said:


> It can't be fading much at all, since it's only been in the country for 2 months


Like I said - I don't think it is faded.

[EDIT: quote added]


----------



## Dave70

Rob S said:


> View attachment 55591
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to the SN Torpedo, Pils Urqell



Don't drink them in that order otherwise the Pils will taste like fizzy distilled water.

Actually, unless it was sent directly from the brewery the day it was bottled via express air mail, it will anyway.


----------



## hsb

fish13 said:


> ...the Zywiec porter...



I'm not a fan of Brown ale as I don't like that 'gravy' taste. Tried this Porter a few weeks ago and it seemed to have that flavour in abundance too. 
What is that? Is it Brown Malt or something?

I realise it's my failure as a human being, not something wrong with the flavour,  I'm just curious what the flavour actually is. 
Hope someone knows what I mean, I can't describe it better than 'gravy'. Maybe 'brown sugar' might be a more generous turn of phrase but it's gravy dammit.


----------



## Dave70

hsb said:


>



From her scouring expression I'd say that lady is disappointed to see the eldest boy eating with his fingers when she went to all the trouble of laying out the good cutlery.


----------



## gap

hsb said:


> I'm not a fan of Brown ale as I don't like that 'gravy' taste. Tried this Porter a few weeks ago and it seemed to have that flavour in abundance too.
> What is that? Is it Brown Malt or something?
> 
> I realise it's my failure as a human being, not something wrong with the flavour,  I'm just curious what the flavour actually is.
> Hope someone knows what I mean, I can't describe it better than 'gravy'. Maybe 'brown sugar' might be a more generous turn of phrase but it's gravy dammit.



Do you put half a bottle of Stout in your gravy??

Regards

Graeme


----------



## hsb

Sounds ideal :icon_cheers: 
But I don't get that flavour from Stout, only Brown Ale and this (Zywiec) Porter.
Must just be me then? I will go back to being 'Brown Ale Disabled'. and work on better describing what I mean.

FWIW, I love 'dark' beer, Stouts, Porters, Imperial/Robust versions etc. I just hate the gravy in a glass.

Maybe it's some 'dark passenger' from my childhood, a Brown Ale/Sunday Roast 'incident' that lurks deep in my psyche.


----------



## WarmBeer

Rob S said:


> View attachment 55591
> 
> 
> Latest random selection from Warners at the Bay. Chosen mostly for the pretty labels although some were specifically selected.
> 
> I wanted to grab a tactical nuclear penguin but didn't realise how much it cost! Wow.
> 
> Hope there's a couple of winners in there. Really looking forward to the SN Torpedo, Pils Urqell
> , and Hobgoblin.
> 
> Had a Murray's 2IPA from Murrays after picking this lot up & thought it was very nice.


I very much doubt any of the beer pictured will come close to the Murrays 2IPA. At least IMNSHO.

Murrays has the distinct advantage of being (probably) fresh, and not having endured sub-tropical par-broiling during the import process. Plus, it's a fantastic beer in it's own right.


----------



## bum

If the Suruga Bay is in good nick it might be a contender. Bairds are a pretty awesome brewery too.

[EDIT: shabby Japanese]


----------



## bum

Speak of the devil...

Baird Jubelation Ale - I dunno, seems like it is well made but not my cup of beer. In some ways it reminds me of the pumpkin ale I made last year and wasn't a fan of except the sweetness here seems a bit brighter (if that makes sense). After having way too many such beers in the US last november, I'm working out that cinnamon and beer don't make sense in my mouth.


----------



## bulp

Southern bay Requiem pilsner beautiful soft malt, floral hop aroma firm crisp bitterness mmmmm loving it.


----------



## GuyQLD

Went out to a work function at the local sporting club tonight, ordered a Coopers Pale as the best of the pick and the bartender goes "We've got James Squire on tap for $5".

I figure why not, then I sat down at the table and had a sip. 

My face must have given it away because a colleague asked me what I was drinking and what did it taste like.

He looked perplexed when my response was "boring". But I really can't think of any other description for it. Almost 0 aroma. I suppose you would call it "balanced" if your definition of balance is 0 flavour.

Unfortunately I've got to do a late night run to the airport, or I'd be tempted to wash my mouth out with something that actually has taste.


----------



## Goldenchild

GuyQLD said:


> Went out to a work function at the local sporting club tonight, ordered a Coopers Pale as the best of the pick and the bartender goes "We've got James Squire on tap for $5".
> 
> I figure why not, then I sat down at the table and had a sip.
> 
> My face must have given it away because a colleague asked me what I was drinking and what did it taste like.
> 
> He looked perplexed when my response was "boring". But I really can't think of any other description for it. Almost 0 aroma. I suppose you would call it "balanced" if your definition of balance is 0 flavour.
> 
> Unfortunately I've got to do a late night run to the airport, or I'd be tempted to wash my mouth out with something that actually has taste.



After a year living overseas I had my first squires on tap since I got back last weekend. 

I thought the exact same thing the golden ale was bland and had no hint of Amarillo aroma or taste.
Next was the 150 lashes this beer atleast had flavours but nothing spectacular tasted a bit sweet actually. 
End of the day though either was better then any of the other crap on tap


----------



## doon

The stripper pub near me reopened as a family bistro and the best of their beers were golden ale and fifty lashes. Had the golden ale and when I closed my eyes I could of sworn I was drinking a Carlton draught. can't believe how shit this beer has gotten


----------



## DU99

:icon_offtopic: The Junction at newport serves better beer


----------



## doon

Yep the junction is my local even though this pub is just down the street. I felt dirty for even having gone in there and quickly jumped on the train and went down to the junction. I am at junction regulary enough they know my name


----------



## Adam Howard

foles said:


> I found it a bit thin - almost like there wasnt enough backbone to support the hops - and it seemed like a hop "mirage", the footprint was there but the real thing wasn't. It was lighter in body than most pilsners.....



Jamil has said they get it to finish under 1.010. DIPA's are supposed to finish really dry, anything over 1.014 and they taste crap, just too much crystal.

Love the Heretic beers....love that Jamil has the recipe for Evil Twin on his mrmalty site. 

Tonight I shared a big La Sirene Saison with dad and also had the Moon Dog/Beer Here 'Freeks and Geeks'. Whoa.


----------



## bum

Van Diemens Hedgerow Autumn Ale - Interesting. I can't say I necessarily like it but it seems well made and I love that a local brewery is going so "out there" with a beer. I'm finding the winey oak (which I don't ordinarily like in any beer) is clashing with the sourness. The tartness of the fruit isn't working with the farmhouse sourness in the way I would expect or am used to. Not horrible by any means but not something I'd buy again. Having said that, this is the first of theirs I've had and it definitely has me interested to try more.

[EDIT: typos and a correction on sourness]


----------



## Helles

Dont mind the Golden Ale and Fifty lashes but the Amber Ale ort to be shot dead never to be served again


----------



## lukiep8

Adamski29 said:


> Jamil has said they get it to finish under 1.010. DIPA's are supposed to finish really dry, anything over 1.014 and they taste crap, just too much crystal.
> 
> Love the Heretic beers....love that Jamil has the recipe for Evil Twin on his mrmalty site.
> 
> Tonight I shared a big La Sirene Saison with dad and also had the Moon Dog/Beer Here 'Freeks and Geeks'. Whoa.



Freaks & Geeks is such an amazing beer. In essence, it shows exactly the kind of flavours you can get out of a really full-on grain bill. So many varieties going in to give the malt characteristics so much backbone and interesting flavours. So good to drink a malt driven beer and not just have to say "tastes like caramel, and toffee... and yeah". The peated malt is so subtle. Also slight funk notes from the farmhouse yeast.

One of the best beers brewed in Australia.


----------



## eamonnfoley

Adamski29 said:


> Jamil has said they get it to finish under 1.010. DIPA's are supposed to finish really dry, anything over 1.014 and they taste crap, just too much crystal.
> 
> Love the Heretic beers....love that Jamil has the recipe for Evil Twin on his mrmalty site.
> 
> Tonight I shared a big La Sirene Saison with dad and also had the Moon Dog/Beer Here 'Freeks and Geeks'. Whoa.



Don't dispute that a dipa needs to be dry. But evil cousin seems too much so, bordering on thin, more than all the good ones I've had (which includes Pliny at the brewery). 1010-1014 is dry enough for a dipa. Why make it as dry and delicate as a duvel ? Bjcp has a minimum of 1010 for an imperial IPA. 

Evil twin was excellent though


----------



## Wimmig

WarmBeer said:


> I very much doubt any of the beer pictured will come close to the Murrays 2IPA. At least IMNSHO.
> 
> Murrays has the distinct advantage of being (probably) fresh, and not having endured sub-tropical par-broiling during the import process. Plus, it's a fantastic beer in it's own right.



I love the Murrays 2IPA, i love it to bits. But it can pack it's bags and hit the road now that Hoptimum is in town.


----------



## DUANNE

doon said:


> The stripper pub near me reopened as a family bistro and the best of their beers were golden ale and fifty lashes. Had the golden ale and when I closed my eyes I could of sworn I was drinking a Carlton draught. can't believe how shit this beer has gotten




did a test a couple of weeks back with the old man where we tried to taste 4 beers and put the correct name to them. the beers were vb, cd, mb and 150 lashes. not only did neither of us get the order anywere near right we both actually picked the 150 lashes as the vb or mb. not much between any of the four and not being able to pick the js beer from the rest was really dissapointing.


----------



## lukiep8

Wimmig said:


> I love the Murrays 2IPA, i love it to bits. But it can pack it's bags and hit the road now that Hoptimum is in town.



Two very different animals though. I still dispute Icon being a double IPA anyway. It's more akin to a GF West Coast IPA then it is to any of the 2IPA's I have had before.


----------



## bum

Brouwerij De Molen Mooi & Meedogenloos - More often then not when I buy a De Molen beer I have no idea whatsoever what I'm getting myself into and have to look it up when I get home. This time it's a beer that even they don't recognise - not mentioned on the English version of their webpage so I'm none the wiser. Had to resort to checking ratebeer or beer advocate (which I don't like doing - I HATE YOUR OPINIONS, ARSEHATS). This is supposedly a Belgian Strong. I dunno, if it is it probably isn't a very good representation of the style (or atleast it doesn't line up with my impressions of what a Belgian Strong is like, not that I profess any level expertise there). Regardless, as per usual, it is a very well crafted beer and one that is unlike anything I've had before. Pours nearly black with a thin but dense brown head. The aroma is a bit sweet and a little roasty, no noticeable Belgian-type esters - but there is a strange hint of something akin to the darker asian sauces, not quite soy though. Weird but in a good way. Flavour is as per aroma except the asian-sauce-thing is replaced with something in between very low level sourness and tartness (but isn't quite either). Moderate alc warmth but no alc flavour. Very interesting beer. Uh, or very interesting infection? Either way, I'd buy it again hoping for the same.


----------



## Rob S

Had the hoptimum tonight. Delicious all the way from 4*c to almost ambient. Big bitterness but balanced st the finish.


----------



## Bizier

Murray's Wild Thing '10 - kept refrigerated since then, delivered from brewery by the wonderful Eyres'.

Opened silently... an indicator of danger.

Beer would have only a half vol or less of CO2, but better than flat.

Aside from lack of CO2, it is very tasty, surprisingly dry and a pleasant amount of oxidation, lingering bitterness after the earthy liquorice and grapey fudginess.

The perfect accompaniment to wet F1 Silverstone qualifying.


----------



## warra48

View attachment 12_days_Hook_Norton.bmp




Bought these today on a whim at Dans. Not a bad price, $5 for 500 mil each.

Haymaker is a nice Pale Ale, lightly carbonated, light to medium body, little aroma, sweet malt with gentle bitterness on the finish. Nicely balanced, nothing out of place, but then again, nothing stands out to get overly excited about.

Twelve Days has a lot more character. Colour is obviously dark with red tinges when held up to the light. Very light carbonation. Dark malts are evident in the aroma. Palate shows some bite from dark or black malts with nice maltiness. Medium bodied. The dark malt bite hides any hops that I can detect. 

Out of the two, I prefer the Twelve Days, as it is a more distictive beer. Maybe my palate just doesn't take to light balanced beers anymore? Is it that too many AIPAs, Belgian Dark Strongs etc etc have ruined my taste?

Edit: My spelling nazi nature made me do it.
Sorry about the pics. Mrs warra is in Sydney doing the grandkid and daughter birthday thing, and she has the digital camera. Pics are from the Hook Norton website.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

SN Bigfoot Ale. 
This beer is a knockout. Exactly as you would expect; SN Torpedo on crack.


----------



## brettprevans

*Pch Mortel (Imperial Coffee) by Brasserie Dieu Du Ciel Quebec, Canada, 9.5%*


Some coffee on the nose but only slight, rich stouty malt and molasses dominate the aroma. 
Rick tan head with medium tight bubbles.
Heaps of imperial stout flavours up front with almost milk stout creamy-ness (not sweetness). Big body but not overwhelming. Very complex flavours, some bitter toffee and choc coming through. 
Finish is all coffee (almost pure coffee crema flavour) with clean roast malt profiles. Finishes dry. 
The flavour just lingers and lingers. Very easy drinking

If you dont like coffee you probably wont like this. Somehow the coffee flavour is completely integrated into the beer unlike any other coffee stout Ive had (esp homebrewed examples). Most examples Ive tried taste like a stout with coffee added at the end. This doesnt taste like this. Its somehow incorporated into the beer. 

Cracker example of style. I love this brewery.


----------



## Yob

Was in NZ recently and raided just about every bottle shop I could find for their APA's and IPA's... 




Green man was my favorite for a day...




then I found the MOA 5 Hop...




was amused by this one... nothing to write home about though.. Ha! KPA... 




and then I found the Hopwired from 8 Wired Brewery... a stunning beer and it remained my favorite drop for the remainder of my trip...

:icon_drool2:


----------



## warra48

Nice collection, iamozziyob.

Is that Lake Taupo in the background in some of your shots ?


----------



## Yob

warra48 said:


> Nice collection, iamozziyob.
> 
> Is that Lake Taupo in the background in some of your shots ?



Lake Wakatipu in Queenstown

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Rob S

bum said:


> If the Suruga Bay is in good nick it might be a contender. Bairds are a pretty awesome brewery too.
> 
> [EDIT: shabby Japanese]



Yep the Suruga Bay was beautiful. Big strong flavour.

Currently drinking the Grand Ridge Limited Release Vienna Rye.

Slightly sweet and beautiful colour.

No nose and not much in the way of flavour except I think there's more than a hint of butterscotch though and it's putting me off.


----------



## yum beer

Rob S said:


> Yep the Suruga Bay was beautiful. Big strong flavour.
> 
> Currently drinking the Grand Ridge Limited Release Vienna Rye.
> 
> Slightly sweet and beautiful colour.
> 
> No nose and not much in the way of flavour except I think there's more than a hint of butterscotch though and it's putting me off.



There's some fucker running around at Grand Ridge jamming Werthers in everything...and leaving lids off bottles...introducing oxygen at inapropriate times.....there is some seriously fucked up shit going on down there.


----------



## Rob S

yum beer said:


> There's some fucker running around at Grand Ridge jamming Werthers in everything...and leaving lids off bottles...introducing oxygen at inapropriate times.....there is some seriously fucked up shit going on down there.


----------



## brettprevans

Grand ridge got a new brewer a while ago and acknowledged the diacetyl issue and was going to do something about it. Perhaps he's left of they have gone back to their old ways.


----------



## bum

Haand Bryggeriet Sweet & Sour - very much a similar style of beer to the Van Diemen's Harvest Autum Ale I had a few days back - but much better executed here. I'm still not digging on the oak aging in the style but I'm not getting any of the red-wine I got from the other beer so it is in front for that alone. The sourness seems a little less scattershot here. Somewhat Rodenbach-y in aroma but not so much in taste. Still a nice beer - as I always expect from this brewery.


----------



## donburke

dogfish head 90 minute imperial ipa




well balanced beer, i can actually smell malt as well as hops

dare i say quite quaffable, a 9% 90ibu beer quaffable ? did i say that ? yep it is

might put this on my to brew list


----------



## bum

Moylan's The Bottle Is All The Way Over There And I CBF Barleywine - Very, very easy drinking for a 10%-er. Tasty but I gotta say it is fairly lacking in any sort of distinct character to make it a stand-out beer. Amazingly well made though - very dangerous.


----------



## tricache

Always wanted to try anything from Dogfish Head...to decide if there beer is just hype or actually really good beer


----------



## Rob S

Fourstar said:


> Brooklyn Brewery East India Pale Ale.
> View attachment 49840
> 
> Delicious.. :chug:



Oh wow, not what I expected. Big hops aroma so was expecting something quite bitter but it's not, it's quite smooth. After half the glass I can feel the 6.9% on my tongue and throat. Still a great beer I'd drink again happily.


----------



## donburke

tricache said:


> Always wanted to try anything from Dogfish Head...to decide if there beer is just hype or actually really good beer




its definitely a bit of both, not taking anything from the beer itself as it a very well balanced tasty beer, but we as homebrewers are spoilt as we have the means to make tasty beer the norm


----------



## bum

Hook Norton Twelve Days - Really liking this one. Not a mind blowing, perspective changing beer but a really enjoyable, simple (not to be taken as entirely lacking complexity) beer. Would love to punch out a batch like this.


----------



## Dunkelbrau

Mac's Gold All Malt Lager..

I prefer the Hop Rocker or Sassy Red, but it would be a great lawn mowing beer!


----------



## Wolfy

This beer was just one of those where you go "_Wow that was good_".





Hop aroma that I can only describe as 'fresh', smells just like packing my home-grown hops when they are in season, never found the same in a beer before.
Malt is perfectly balanced with the high IBU and hopping rate, hints of sweet caramel and roast but nothing overpowering, nor are the hops '_smash you in the face_' like some IPA's, ironic that it takes Americans to take our hops and make a great beer out of them (they probably get them cheaper too).


----------



## WarmBeer

That Jamil guy sure knows how to brew a beer.


----------



## Samuel Adams

Wolfy said:


> This beer was just one of those where you go "_Wow that was good_".
> 
> Hop aroma that I can only describe as 'fresh', smells just like packing my home-grown hops when they are in season, never found the same in a beer before.
> Malt is perfectly balanced with the high IBU and hopping rate, hints of sweet caramel and roast but nothing overpowering, nor are the hops '_smash you in the face_' like some IPA's, ironic that it takes Americans to take our hops and make a great beer out of them (they probably get them cheaper too).



Hey Wolfy what hops do they use in this beer ?

Also where did you get it ?


----------



## Spork

Having suddenly run out of gas again ( must have a "sometimes" leak - that doesn't leak when I go looking with soap and water, or at all for a few months, then empties my cylinder in a day or 2) I have been getting stuck into the Autumn and Winter beermason's packs as well as a few other bits and pieces I had stashed for a rainy day.

The chimay Blue (2010) is ageing well. The 2010 Coopers vintage ale has really improved with a bit of time.
Also these:




Underwhelming. Almost a gusher, maybe OK, but weizens aren't among my fave styles.





From the same makes, a pretty decent English pale ale.





Another wheat, a Weizenbock, and I did enjoy this one. Delicious.





Vert sessionable APA. Nothing outstanding, but I reckon I'd be happy enough to brew it and I reckon anyone who drinks beer (Megaswill) would also be able to enjoy it.





A lager (Bock) with balls! Nice.





Now you're talking. A lovely amber ale. Great malts well balanced with hops but not dominated by them. Great winter beer.





Pick of the bunch from the brewery? American strong ale. Really delicious, great aromas, and visually appealing. Bright, great head, that lasted the whole drink and laced well. Mmmm.





A great imperial stout. I liked it a lot. Similar to my house stout, but even bigger mouthfeel, and roastier flavours, and almost double (%10,5abv) the alcohol. A real sipper, perfect on a cold night in front of the fire.


----------



## bconnery

Spork said:


> Also these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underwhelming. Almost a gusher, maybe OK, but weizens aren't among my fave styles.


This wasn't a good example. Mine was close to an infection of some sort. 
I enjoyed the pale though.


----------



## Wolfy

Samuel Adams said:


> Hey Wolfy what hops do they use in this beer ?
> 
> Also where did you get it ?


Topaz and Galaxy from Tasmania (and Victoria) hence the name of the beer.
But didn't buy it locally.


----------



## Tony

Dropped into the pub for lunch and a hand pumped Old Speckled Hen.

Mmmmmm warm flat beer........ what bliss!






Enjoyed a Feral smoked porter with some flathead fillets, and went home a happy man


----------



## Tony

Mmmmmm very nice AIPA!


----------



## Bribie G

After the London riots Stella was reduced to 4% and the vast warehouses of the full strength dumped abroad.

slab of 500ml at Dans for 50 bucks.

Pakki bashin time bros


----------



## Tony

Bribie G said:


> After the London riots Stella was reduced to 4% and the vast warehouses of the full strength dumped abroad.
> 
> slab of 500ml at Dans for 50 bucks.



Sounds good Frank


----------



## Tony

WarmBeer said:


> That Jamil guy sure knows how to brew a beer.



I am sipping on one of these now...... and i will say WOW.

I have a green flash Pallet Wrecker last night but this is better.

Better hop aroma
Better Hop flavor
Better balance
Better lingering bitterness
Better malt profile

........... Better burps!!!!!

My new favorite IIPA


----------



## Wolfy

Tony said:


> Mmmmmm very nice AIPA!


Just finished one here, found the hops harsh and the beer had a metallic-like taste, I'd have preferred more maltyness for the level of hops.
Mine was also decidedly more amber without the reddish-hues shown in your photo, makes me wonder if the recipe has changed.


----------



## Muggus

Tony said:


> Dropped into the pub for lunch and a hand pumped Old Speckled Hen.
> 
> Mmmmmm warm flat beer........ what bliss!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed a Feral smoked porter with some flathead fillets, and went home a happy man


They finally work out how to get the Speckled Hen hooked up to the beer engine at the Albion then?


----------



## Salt

Hop Zombie is back...

Picked up a few bottles of this yesterday and it was selling pretty quick at my local. Will put a few away, but had a bottle last night.






And this years batch has glow in the dark labels!!!







Mmmmm Hops....


----------



## Will88

Whereabouts did you grab the hop zombie from?


----------



## Salt

Will88 said:


> Whereabouts did you grab the hop zombie from?



Sorry should have said...Im from NZ

Was released only this week and as mentioned selling quick...Im sure that it will make its way across the ditch however.

Nice new Epicbeer.com website up and running too


----------



## Will88

Fair enough, I'll definitely be keeping an ear to the ground for that one.


----------



## lukiep8

It won't be here anytime soon as a container just landed in Aus. A bit annoying, since I just did a huge order to come over to Perth of new Epic stock (the new single hop is here, at least).

I would give it 2 months before it lands, maybe? It's a bit weird though, since the old website said Hop Zombie wasn't coming out until 2013.


----------



## soundawake

Rochefort 10 tonight. Plums, raisins, candi sugar. A little too sweet for me. Didn't have a Belgian beer glass, so wine glass it was


----------



## chunckious

Archive 
2 Birds - Sunset Red
2 Birds - Golden Ale
Lord Nelson - IPA

Brisbane Brew House
Bauchus - Falconers Flight IPA
BBH - Black India Ale - Beer of the night!!!


----------



## Pennywise

WarmBeer said:


> That Jamil guy sure knows how to brew a beer.



Had one of these last week, best IIPA I've had to date. And I've my fair share :icon_drool2: Didn't think I'd come across a better IPA than Moylans Hopsickle so soon


----------



## Logman

LUKIE said:


> It's a bit weird though, since the old website said Hop Zombie wasn't coming out until 2013.





> Unfortunately, the supply of top secret special hops for this highly aromatic beer were exhausted - not only at the brewery but on the whole planet!!
> 
> No one had any. Not only had the hops run out, but the next year's crop had also been fully pre-sold. No Hop Zombie until 2013!!! Noooo!!!
> 
> The guys at Epic Brewing Company just couldn't accept this. They spent months scouring the earth, trying to find these highly desirable and aromatic hops. A small amount of the elusive hop, grown in Washington state in the USA, was found hiding in a sleepy corner of the UK. They were quickly air freighted (don't tell the bean-counters) to NZ to brew another batch of palate infecting Hop Zombie.
> 
> Yes, the rumors are true, Hop Zombie is back!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Chunkious said:


> Archive
> 2 Birds - Sunset Red
> 2 Birds - Golden Ale
> Lord Nelson - IPA
> 
> Brisbane Brew House
> Bauchus - Falconers Flight IPA
> BBH - Black India Ale - Beer of the night!!!


The Brewhose had a Bacchus beer on tap? Awesome.
I went in last weekend and they had a Mount Tamborine Brewery beer on tap, but I wasn't game to touch it.


----------



## chunckious

Yeah they had MT Black Cockatoo, wasnt game.
They also had Burliegh Pale Ale & LC Long shadow.
Because of beer week I suppose.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Got em in the mail today. I have a batch brewing at the moment so i'll do a side by side see how close I didn't get!


----------



## Yob

current favorites...

Havnt tried the Tall Poppy but I suspect it wont see the day out.. Bless the SWMBO for bringing these delights home for me 




I am smitten with the Hopwired though it's feckin :icon_drool2: 

The Yeasty Boys IPA is also a bit of Nectar

Yob


----------



## Wolfy

iamozziyob said:


> Havnt tried the Tall Poppy but I suspect it wont see the day out..


I thought the Tall Poppy as "OK", but likely that opinion suffered by drinking it (a day) after Tasman Red which was very good.


----------



## Tony

Tried a bottle of the coopers celebration ale or whatever it is.

YUCK !!

flavorless acrid cardboardy, dusty yuck.

Had a schooner of CPA at the pub today to re focus my love of coopers and it was awesome


----------



## tazman1967

iamozziyob said:


> current favorites...
> 
> Havnt tried the Tall Poppy but I suspect it wont see the day out.. Bless the SWMBO for bringing these delights home for me
> 
> View attachment 55966
> 
> 
> I am smitten with the Hopwired though it's feckin :icon_drool2:
> 
> The Yeasty Boys IPA is also a bit of Nectar
> 
> Yob



The Yeastie Boys Digital IPA sure cures a hop addiction..LOL
Check the website for recipe info
Cheers


----------



## Danwood

Tony said:


> Tried a bottle of the coopers celebration ale or whatever it is.
> 
> YUCK !!
> 
> flavorless acrid cardboardy, dusty yuck.
> 
> Had a schooner of CPA at the pub today to re focus my love of coopers and it was awesome



Totally agree with your Celebration Ale review, Tony.I got a 6 a few weeks ago and I've only had one since. Just forcing one down now to remind myself.Aside from the oxidised flavours mentioned, I think there's little merit to the beer as a whole.Thin malt profile, only slight hop bitterness, almost no hop aroma and a metallic hint to top it off.For a 150th anniversary 'Celebration' beer....it's not good, to say the least.


----------



## Tony

Danwood said:


> Totally agree with your Celebration Ale review, Tony.I got a 6 a few weeks ago and I've only had one since. Just forcing one down now to remind myself.Aside from the oxidised flavours mentioned, I think there's little merit to the beer as a whole.Thin malt profile, only slight hop bitterness, almost no hop aroma and a metallic hint to top it off.For a 150th anniversary 'Celebration' beer....it's not good, to say the least.



Oh good......... i didnt get a bad bottle then.

I have tasted far FAR better K&K homebrew beers.

Pathetic!

I would drink a VB over this, it really kind of offended me that i paid $4 or $5 for the bottle.

2/3 went down the sink


----------



## QldKev

Cascade Draught  

But a nice backdrop B) 







QldKev


----------



## lagers44

View attachment ballast.bmp


Had one of these from Dan Murphy's. Great IPA, very balanced almost to the point of being malt driven. Goes to show as brewers how out of balance most of our beers are, could drink this all night if given the chance.


----------



## Brew Matt

Tony said:


> Oh good......... i didnt get a bad bottle then.
> 
> I have tasted far FAR better K&K homebrew beers.
> 
> Pathetic!
> 
> I would drink a VB over this, it really kind of offended me that i paid $4 or $5 for the bottle.
> 
> 2/3 went down the sink



I tried one in a bottle when it came out, and did not find it offensive at all, it just wasn't as hoppy as was hoping, and something I didn't have a reason to purchase again. The 2 I have had on tap have been quite nice, but like the general concensous, not worthy of something to mark 150 years.


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 56057


Gage Roads 'London Best' 4.9 % - 7 different malts + 3 different hops(ekg,mt hood,willamette)
nice colour nice aroma nice flavour nice after taste . 
What can i say , its bloody nice ! said on bottle 'its back' but i cant remember it? but i would recomend as a 'nice' uk style bitter 
well done gage roads


----------



## soundawake

Tony said:


> Tried a bottle of the coopers celebration ale or whatever it is.
> 
> YUCK !!
> 
> flavorless acrid cardboardy, dusty yuck.
> 
> Had a schooner of CPA at the pub today to re focus my love of coopers and it was awesome



I'm thinking you had a dodgy bottle, I've drunk a few a of them and got no hints of cardboard or dustiness at all.


----------



## itmechanic

QldKev said:


> Cascade Draught
> 
> But a nice backdrop B)
> 
> 
> View attachment 56007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QldKev



In Tassie?


----------



## QldKev

itmechanic said:


> In Tassie?



Yep, sure was. Ben Lomond. 

Different angle of the same building from their website http://www.skibenlomond.com.au/


----------



## Bizier

The new IPA is Dead thingo... yum

ED: I am pretty sure if these were analysed, they would be very different measured IBUs to the theory that they are all 75. Either that or it is the cohumulone or beta acids or something else between varieties.


----------



## keifer33

Bizier said:


> The new IPA is Dead thingo... yum



Are you @ Sail Dan? If so a part of me hates you as I cant get down their to taste them all...  Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## bum

Matso's Smoky Bishop.

I cannot recall - what was the consensus on this one? I know I've read the name a fair bit.

Eh, doesn't matter - it is a dud either way. Complete non-event.


----------



## Bizier

keifer33 said:


> Are you @ Sail Dan? If so a part of me hates you as I cant get down their to taste them all...  Hope you enjoy them!


No I was not at the Sail, I grabbed the extortionate four pack from Carlisle. I tell you what I am feeling it this morning.

I have a hot HLT for mashing in, and you are really tempting me to bail on the mill-in and just go drink more at the Sail.

I really loved the Challenger and was least impressed by the HBC, it just did not seem to bring anything particularly new to the table for me, I really think it is just like a mix of a couple of currently available US hop cultivars.

ED: Maybe I will just start drinking again and try to get some drunken yard work (primarily chipping wood) done while I brew. Safety first!


----------



## Tony

Had a pint of Guinness at the pub with lunch today, and its very slowly changing, I'm sure of it.

It was a lot lighter, i could almost see through it (not much darker that Tooheys Old), its lost that bitter roasty bite and gained some wateriness and Carlton yeast flavor and smell.

It was a nice beer, not offensive by any stretch, but it is tending to be more like mega-swill lager darkened by caramel color and a bit more isohop extract.

I drank it and frowned at it, told the publican the beer is not the same any more, his treatment of it was fine, but whoever makes it doesn't do the job properly any more.

He just smiled and nodded, i think he agreed but didn't say

slightly :icon_offtopic: and i don't want to start a discussion on it in this thread, but maybe this has something to do with it:

http://www.irishecho.com.au/2012/06/15/gui...wing-deal/19175

Perhaps a bit of "what do we care about the quality any more" from Fosters group?



Anyway............... i had a coopers and it was great! 

Left with a smile


----------



## bradsbrew

Picked up a couple from archive today. In the second pic one is called palate wrecker and the other is a palate wrecker thats been sitting in the fridge a few months now.


----------



## [email protected]

A rare little treat for me.
Just had the Hop Hog, never been able to get hold of it before.
Very nice IPA, loads of aroma and flavour that lasts and lasts! Would not mind being able to replicate hop profile, but for my taste i would have a bit more malt depth and a touch more bitterness.


----------



## vykuza

I will say no more.


----------



## bradsbrew

Nick R said:


> I will say no more.
> 
> View attachment 56085



Don't know whats worse, the gold or the mug in the background with the flip phone


----------



## vykuza

Ha ha I'm a star! But seriously who drinks beer at - 4c?!


----------



## Tony

-4 is ok, but im not drinkin that warm crap at -3.9


----------



## kalbarluke

It has probably been talked about on this thread, but I'll add my 2c anyway.

Just had a Feral Hop Hog IPA. Yummy. Bitter, malty and lots of hoppy fruitiness all balanced quite well. I liked it. 

No picture though, sorry.


----------



## keifer33

Its definitely good to see Hop Hog making its way to the East as this is a great beer and a real indication of how things are heading in the West.


----------



## WSC

kalbarluke said:


> It has probably been talked about on this thread, but I'll add my 2c anyway.
> 
> Just had a Feral Hop Hog IPA. Yummy. Bitter, malty and lots of hoppy fruitiness all balanced quite well. I liked it.
> 
> No picture though, sorry.



I just bought a 4 pack too. We are getting some good beers in the west! West of Brissy that is!


----------



## kalbarluke

WSC said:


> I just bought a 4 pack too. We are getting some good beers in the west! West of Brissy that is!



I'm assuming you bought it from the establishment at Yamanto. I must say, I've never had a bad beer from there like I have from the well known big beverage chain.


----------



## WSC

kalbarluke said:


> I'm assuming you bought it from the establishment at Yamanto. I must say, I've never had a bad beer from there like I have from the well known big beverage chain.



I know the pallet came over cold from Feral. So they are in good nick.


----------



## Adam Howard

Beer4U said:


> View attachment 56080



Plenty of alcohol spread across those beers! Crikey.


----------



## [email protected]

Adamski29 said:


> Plenty of alcohol spread across those beers! Crikey.



Hah yes indeed! Prob take me 2 weeks to get through them having a low tolerance for alc, one and i am good for a couple of days :lol: 

Really enjoying bigger beers now though, brewing and drinking them, albeit very slowly.


----------



## jlm

Quick motivator before spending the arvo on the end of a rotary hoe.





Sadly my dreams of opening a micro brewery called Brewtal Fist have come to an end. I bought this beer because of the name of both the brewery and the beer itself (FEAR, early yankee punk band). How an Italian brewery came up with the name Brew Fist is beyond me but it does smack of a "English is my second language" type thing.

Anyhoo, not a bad beer, very subtle chocolate flavours, even at room temps and a slight milk chocolatey (rather than cocoa) does come through. Bugger all carb, which is fine by me. That head lasted about 13 seconds. Probably not worth the price of admission though, I much prefered last nights Dieu Du Ciel vanilla coffee stout.


----------



## winkle

jlm said:


> Quick motivator before spending the arvo on the end of a rotary hoe.
> 
> View attachment 56091
> 
> 
> Sadly my dreams of opening a micro brewery called Brewtal Fist have come to an end. I bought this beer because of the name of both the brewery and the beer itself (FEAR, early yankee punk band). How an Italian brewery came up with the name Brew Fist is beyond me but it does smack of a "English is my second language" type thing.
> 
> Anyhoo, not a bad beer, very subtle chocolate flavours, even at room temps and a slight milk chocolatey (rather than cocoa) does come through. Bugger all carb, which is fine by me. That head lasted about 13 seconds. Probably not worth the price of admission though, I much prefered last nights Dieu Du Ciel vanilla coffee stout.


Great glass mate!

BTW I think you may see a mob called Brewtal Brewers emerging from the shadows of the Scratch before too long


----------



## [email protected]

Beer4U said:


> A rare little treat for me.
> Just had the Hop Hog, never been able to get hold of it before.
> Very nice IPA, loads of aroma and flavour that lasts and lasts! Would not mind being able to replicate hop profile, but for my taste i would have a bit more malt depth and a touch more bitterness.



Working my way through the Hoptimum...

Sticky almost candy like, resinous and herbaceous aroma.

Insane hop flavour that coats inside the mouth, big bitterness kicks in quick and continues into a long dry finish. Plenty of malt / full body to back it all up.
Alcohol is hidden very well at 10.4%, i do get some sweetness from it after a while.
I am pacing myself, but in reality it is quite easy to drink!


----------



## NickB

Uncommon Brewers Bacon Brown Ale (Brewed with Buckwheat and Bacon!)




Dark, with a thick, creamy head. Aroma initially is of dark malt, caramel, and a little bit of smoky bacon character. Body quite full, finishes somewhat dry, but well balanced. Little hop character, and for me, lacks a little bit of the 'bacon' promised. As the beer warmed, a chic-malt character started to become evident. Probably drank this slightly too cold for style.

Overall, a decent beer, but could be a bit more 'bacony'...

Cheers


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Uncommon Brewers Bacon Brown Ale (Brewed with Buckwheat and Bacon!)
> 
> View attachment 56095
> 
> 
> Dark, with a thick, creamy head. Aroma initially is of dark malt, caramel, and a little bit of smoky bacon character. Body quite full, finishes somewhat dry, but well balanced. Little hop character, and for me, lacks a little bit of the 'bacon' promised. As the beer warmed, a chic-malt character started to become evident. Probably drank this slightly too cold for style.
> 
> Overall, a decent beer, but could be a bit more 'bacony'...
> 
> Cheers



Needs more pig


----------



## adryargument

NickB said:


> Uncommon Brewers Bacon Brown Ale (Brewed with Buckwheat and Bacon!)
> Body quite full, finishes somewhat dry, but well balanced. Little hop character, and for me, lacks a little bit of the 'bacon' promised.
> Overall, a decent beer, but could be a bit more 'bacony'...
> Cheers



Need to get your hands on Vapeur Cochonne from Vapeur. This shit is liquid bacon. The chicory gives it such a meaty bite.

Just finished off enjoying a Westvleteren 8 i brought back from Belgium. I noticed a slight growth on the near the cap. Was quite dryer then normal and had a background cherry flavour. Really delicious. Long live the Belgium bacteria/wild yeast/spontaniosity. Didn't mind it one bit.


----------



## keifer33

Just enjoying a Feral Watermelon Warhead. Nice and refreshing @ 2.9% with decent acidity.


----------



## Bizier

Now I'm at the Sail.


----------



## Bizier

Bizier said:


> No I was not at the Sail, I grabbed the extortionate four pack from Carlisle. I tell you what I am feeling it this morning.
> 
> I have a hot HLT for mashing in, and you are really tempting me to bail on the mill-in and just go drink more at the Sail.
> 
> I really loved the Challenger and was least impressed by the HBC, it just did not seem to bring anything particularly new to the table for me, I really think it is just like a mix of a couple of currently available US hop cultivars.
> 
> ED: Maybe I will just start drinking again and try to get some drunken yard work (primarily chipping wood) done while I brew. Safety first!




The HBC seems to stand out more in pint form, and has a really heavy nectarine peach kinda vibe, which does definitely validate it as a single hop. Hell I'd be all over it if I'd bred it.

Man I'm trying to get these under my belt so I can watch the F1... First world problems indeed.


----------



## eamonnfoley

keifer33 said:


> Just enjoying a Feral Watermelon Warhead. Nice and refreshing @ 2.9% with decent acidity.
> 
> View attachment 56097



I was looking at this thinking, I was at Feral about that time yesterday. Then I noticed something odd.................. I'm in your picture!  hahahahahha

No word of a lie.


----------



## tricache

Bizier said:


> Now I'm at the Sail.



I love that place :beerbang:


----------



## lukiep8

I hope you guys didn't drink much Watermelon Warhead, so there is like 5 kegs for me in a couple of weeks!


----------



## keifer33

foles said:


> I was looking at this thinking, I was at Feral about that time yesterday. Then I noticed something odd.................. I'm in your picture!  hahahahahha
> 
> No word of a lie.




Haha what a small world we live in. Don't think we have crossed paths in the WA brewing world but now I know what the back of your head looks like


----------



## scottc1178

Possibly the nicest beer I've had.


----------



## Muggus

scottc1178 said:


> View attachment 56177
> 
> 
> Possibly the nicest beer I've had.


New label!?

Certainly a fantastic beer; one of the best Tripels in the world, no doubt.


----------



## [email protected]

ploto said:


> I just can't get enough of my big black chocolate friend. He's big, robust and fills my mouth , but goes down so smoothly.
> 
> And by friend I mean Brooklyn Brewery's Black Chocolate Stout, 10%aa. I don't know what you were thinking, sicko.




About half way through this now.

Lives up to its ratings.

Sweet alcohol on the nose and dark chocolate.

Taste is intense at first, sweet molasses, slightly boozy and roasty and big dark bitter chocolate finish.
After some time, letting it breath, can notice how smooth and velvety the overall texture is, big complex chocolate notes.

Good carbonation, well balanced not hard to drink at all.
Pleasant warming sensation lingers with smooth complex choc / coffee flavour. YUM! :icon_cheers:


----------



## joshuahardie

scottc1178 said:


> View attachment 56177
> 
> 
> Possibly the nicest beer I've had.



Such a beautiful beer. Many great memories


----------



## joshuahardie

Drinking a magnum Mikkeller Red and White Christmas

Heaps of citrus hops, akin to a american strong ale. Plenty of rich malt flavours, with a strong, but not overly thick mouthfeel that is a little sweet, but not sickly so.
The beer is spiced, but I am not picking it up. Sure there are hints of Cinnamon, but I feel it is coming elsewhere, not an actual spice addition

I am really enjoying it. The perfect end to a perfect day....
My wife gave birth to a baby girl today...so I am celebrating


----------



## yum beer

joshuahardie said:


> Drinking a magnum Mikkeller Red and White Christmas
> 
> Heaps of citrus hops, akin to a american strong ale. Plenty of rich malt flavours, with a strong, but not overly thick mouthfeel that is a little sweet, but not sickly so.
> The beer is spiced, but I am not picking it up. Sure there are hints of Cinnamon, but I feel it is coming elsewhere, not an actual spice addition
> 
> I am really enjoying it. The perfect end to a perfect day....
> My wife gave birth to a baby girl today...so I am celebrating



Congrats mate, hoping all is well for mum and bub...it seems to be fine for dad.

I've got a Rocheforte 10 sitting waiting for my sons 18th on Saturday...birthday actually today, celebrating Saturday.....there are nice ways to celebrate lifes good moments.


----------



## 1975sandman

Crappy iphone pic!

Had this last night. Very good beer with a good "hearty" flavour. I think I quite enjoy Trappist beer!


----------



## gap

joshuahardie said:


> Drinking a magnum Mikkeller Red and White Christmas
> 
> Heaps of citrus hops, akin to a american strong ale. Plenty of rich malt flavours, with a strong, but not overly thick mouthfeel that is a little sweet, but not sickly so.
> The beer is spiced, but I am not picking it up. Sure there are hints of Cinnamon, but I feel it is coming elsewhere, not an actual spice addition
> 
> I am really enjoying it. The perfect end to a perfect day....
> My wife gave birth to a baby girl today...so I am celebrating



Congratulations Josh,

A very special reason for a special beer.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## Wimmig

Drinking a Sierra Nevada Souther Hemisphere Hop Harvest 2012 atm. I just love this beer  Nice and oily.


----------



## Spork

Wimmig said:


> Drinking a Sierra Nevada Souther Hemisphere Hop Harvest 2012 atm. I just love this beer  Nice and oily.



Nearly got one of them the other day, but already had $70 worth of beer. Might grab one this weekend.


A few I had recently












A rather delicious sweet stout.






A nice aussie interpretation of a Belgian golden ale.






and it's better known IPA stable mate. Mmmmm






yummo!






also yummo!






lovely.






my least favourite of the 4, but still pretty good.


----------



## [email protected]

Mornington Peninsula Imperial IPA - bottle

Decent hoppy aroma with sweet caramel malt.

Loads of oily hop goodness on the palate, pleasant assertive bitterness that is subdued by rich caramel almost toffee malt.

Plenty of body, the bitterness helps give a drying finish.

Beautiful rich beer, i think i might enjoy these types of IIPA better than the ones that are lighter on the malt??

Will have to try get down there some time when they have this on tap.


----------



## manticle

Wychwood ginger beard.

Christ, what were they thinking? I expected better from the makers of Hobgoblin. Overly sweet, slightly gingerish thing that's hard to swallow.

I'll try anything once but a premix dark and stormy tastes better than this and I wouldn't call that delicious by any stretch.


----------



## manticle

^ not my photo and my bottle looks slightly different but a welcome change from the horror of the ginger beard.

Chucked the dregs into my current cider (at FG) to see if that + oaking gives it more complexity.


----------



## Bizier

The best beer I've had for a while.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

manticle said:


> Wychwood ginger beard.
> 
> Christ, what were they thinking? I expected better from the makers of Hobgoblin. Overly sweet, slightly gingerish thing that's hard to swallow.
> 
> I'll try anything once but a premix dark and stormy tastes better than this and I wouldn't call that delicious by any stretch.




Honestly, when it comes to flashy labels and marketing Wychwood wins hands down. As for their beer its ok/good 


:icon_cheers: BYB


----------



## manticle

Hobgoblin is nice when it's fresh.

I didn't realise till after trying that this was another 'beer with ginger in it' rather than a alcoholic ginger beer. Ginger is not a great addition to beer for my palate


----------



## adryargument

Spork said:


> Nearly got one of them the other day, but already had $70 worth of beer. Might grab one this weekend.
> 
> 
> A few I had recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my least favourite of the 4, but still pretty good.



Looks like the 2nd Brewdog IPA pack? May need to look for those, i had the brambling/nelson/sorachi/citra one last year.


----------



## bum

manticle said:


> I didn't realise till after trying that this was another 'beer with ginger in it' rather than a alcoholic ginger beer. Ginger is not a great addition to beer for my palate


If I remember correctly, I didn't pick up any sort of hop presence. I think it might be that fairly awful idea of all malt GB peole keep talking about around here.


----------



## manticle

Yeah it was way too sweet and nothing to balance.

Horrendous stuff.


----------



## mje1980

Stuffed if i can get the pic up, but im drinking some Hook Norton beers. 

First up, the Haymaker, a pale ale. 

Bloody hell, a very nicely made UK pale ale. Not too heavy, subtle but present golding hops. Cracking beer, best ale i've had for a while. Got it at dans


Hook Norton Hooky. 

A more malty ale, with luscious smooth crystal malt flavours. Another great ale. 

I'll be trying the Twelve days dark ale soon, can't wait. 

Bloody good beers IMHO


----------



## Spork

Bizier said:


> The best beer I've had for a while.



Sipping one now, yep, it's a lovely, well balanced IPA. Great aroma, flavour and appearance. Up there with the best, but I don't know if I like it more than the SN Southern Hemisphere harvest ale I had last night. That was also an awesome beer, IMO.






The growler of Italian IPA on Saturday night was also pleasant, but not really in the same league. Brew Fist Beuracracy IPA, not as big or as bitter as most of my favourite IPA's, but quite sessionable, and much better than the usual Italian muck we see on the shelfs.


----------



## Samuel Adams

Anyone know where I can get these in Brisbane ?

SN Southern Hem Harvest
Brewdog IPA is Dead new 4 pack

Cheers


----------



## gap

mje1980 said:


> Stuffed if i can get the pic up, but im drinking some Hook Norton beers.
> 
> First up, the Haymaker, a pale ale.
> 
> Bloody hell, a very nicely made UK pale ale. Not too heavy, subtle but present golding hops. Cracking beer, best ale i've had for a while. Got it at dans
> 
> 
> Hook Norton Hooky.
> 
> A more malty ale, with luscious smooth crystal malt flavours. Another great ale.
> 
> I'll be trying the Twelve days dark ale soon, can't wait.
> 
> Bloody good beers IMHO


I can assure you that the Twelve Days is equally as good. I had the 3 of them last weekend and they are all great beers.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## bum

gap said:


> I can assure you that the Twelve Days is equally as good. I had the 3 of them last weekend and they are all great beers.


I personally felt Twelves Days was head and shoulders above the other two. Maybe I was just in the right mood at the time. Not that there was anything wrong with the other two, of course.


----------



## hsb

lazy brew said:


> Crappy iphone pic!
> 
> Had this last night. Very good beer with a good "hearty" flavour. I think I quite enjoy Trappist beer!


This turned up at my local bottle-o last weekend, along with Achel Blond. Win win. Nice touch of funk in the Orval, subtle beer, need to drink another hundred to really get a handle on it! and the Blond never disappoints.

Would love to get my hands on one of those Tripel Karmeliets pictured earlier. Great having all these Belgians so prevalent.


----------



## ric[email protected]

bum said:


> I personally felt Twelves Days was head and shoulders above the other two. Maybe I was just in the right mood at the time. Not that there was anything wrong with the other two, of course.



I confer with bum's quote. The 12 Days would always put me in the right mood.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Gage Roads London Best.

I'm going to have to hand in my beer nerd card and say I really like t.

On the label it s says it has been dry hopped, and I can smell and taste it. Out of style but very enjoyable, a good sessiin berr for the price of CPA.


----------



## keifer33

Had that last night aswell Goomba and also enjoyed it


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Gage Roads best beer, not that the others set a high benchmark


----------



## [email protected]

Heretic Evil Cousin 

Finally got around to cracking this one. I agree with others this is such a well brewed beer. 

I really get the " Dank " thing now. Aroma is almost like sniffing a bag of certain type of herb if ya no what i mean...but then there is also this hint of candied citrus in the background that zesty and refreshing.

More herbal spicy resiny hops on the palate, clean slight sweet honey malt, lingering peppery bitterness. 
Medium to high body , hints of a higher viscosity but still plenty drinkable.

Id love to try beers like this on tap.


----------



## Spork

An Italian brewer (Birra del Borgo) corroboration with Dogfish Head, a "continually hopped imperial pils".
I liked it, but to my mind more like an APA than a pils. Actually, @ %7.5abv probably more like a low IBU AIPA.
Who cares. Was good. Would drink again, and bottle looks very cool.





Another Italian, Brew Fist Space man IPA. All about the hops this one, and I liked it. Reminds me of a Ska Brewing Modus Hoperandi, or even a SN Torpedo. Mmmm.


----------



## Spork

Bit of a let-down. Waaaayyy too sweet for my palate, esp. after the space man.


----------



## Bribie G

Glorious 24 degrees on the beach today under a crystal sky and moderate surf. Went for a power walk up the surf beach and a rotisserie-in-the-sun to blush my almost Victorian looking deathly white skin. An hour later on getting back to Woorim I was fair parched and grabbed a six of Cairns, I'll try anything once. 

This is a damn nice beer on a hot day, almost "Mac" like in its clean malty bitterness. Mate I'm impressed.


----------



## punkin

Bought a carton of Magic hat Not Quite pale Ale #9 on the w'end. $56 at woolies. Glad i didn't walk out with a $50 carton of the Chancer.

I've read a few rubbishings of the #9 on here, but i loved it.

At$56 i'd buy it every time.

What is the hop in that? Anyone?


----------



## tazman1967

According to the website it is:
Malts : Pale, Crystal
Hops: Cascade, Apollo
Yeast: English Ale

There is a recipe in the BYO Classic Clone Recipes.
Hope that helps you out
Cheers


----------



## punkin

Thanks mate. In the threads i searched people were talking about apricots. Is that the Apollo?


----------



## DUANNE

the apricot is probably from the apricot extract they use! link to the cybi clone recipe http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f12/can-you-br...ber-9-a-175571/


----------



## punkin

Funny, it doesn't mention anything about apricots on their website. Not that it mentions much.


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 56532


Amasia Rumweizen 7%alc/vol , the mash collective aka stone n wood
nice dunkle with nice rummy after taste, bit weird at first sips but grows on me and really enjoying now. might try an imported dunkle with a dash of rum one day , maybe :blink:


----------



## Bizier

This is how I want spiced beers. A bit of autolysis, but a good beer.


----------



## DUANNE

Bizier said:


> This is how I want spiced beers. A bit of autolysis, but a good beer.




where did you get that?


----------



## Bizier

the fridge


----------



## Bizier

F###ing delicious!


----------



## Northside Novice

you can buy panepot from the belgium shop but postage is a bit rich 



View attachment 56534


2012 stone beer 7.2%alc/vol

more stone n wood , said to be best ever of their stone brews, i agree , its very good!


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> you can buy panepot from the belgium shop but postage is a bit rich
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56534
> 
> 
> 2012 stone beer 7.2%alc/vol
> 
> more stone n wood , said to be best ever of their stone brews, i agree , its very good!


Let me know if you get the urge to get some panepot!!!!!


----------



## Samuel Adams

northside novice said:


> View attachment 56532
> 
> 
> Amasia Rumweizen 7%alc/vol , the mash collective aka stone n wood
> nice dunkle with nice rummy after taste, bit weird at first sips but grows on me and really enjoying now. might try an imported dunkle with a dash of rum one day , maybe :blink:



I had this on draught at Archive & also tried the boilermaker with the Kraken rum, beautiful !!
I'm going to try a dash of rum in a few other dunkels, good winter drink.

(DM's have the Kraken rum for about $55 a bottle I think)


----------



## winkle

For $12 a six pack this is pretty damm good



Hmmmm theres a bottle of Kraken loitering with intent in the kitchen ATM <_<


----------



## adryargument

Bizier said:


> This is how I want spiced beers. A bit of autolysis, but a good beer.



Had a 2010 bottle a few months ago - it had a quite noticeable marmite / vegemite hit, however still delicious all the same.
Backed it up with a pannepot aged in port barrels, slightly better than the original but much of the muchness.

Met one of the owners up in the bruge shop - ended up taking home a shopping bag full of their goodies, thier 3 floyds collaboration - shark pants - was brillant.


----------



## Bizier

Hehe, that bottle has exactly the same labelling issue as my bottle did.


----------



## bconnery

Amager Bryghus Sloth 
Simcoe hops and Pilsner malt
Nice beer, very drinkable, but didn't hit me with a strong level of that great classic Simcoe flavour I was expecting. 

View attachment 56562


----------



## eamonnfoley

northside novice said:


> View attachment 56673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got giddy , fecking broncos huph...
> 
> cracked an 09 hoptheif.. hop thing is way gone but oh so smooth n nice bitter stuff hmmm
> like a smooth caremal thingy now , i think was worth the wauit B)



Word of advice - dont age IPAs or pale ales. They are designed to be drunk fresh while still hoppy. Actually the beer styles that can be aged are a narrow few.


----------



## Pennywise

Some of the good ones I've had over the last few months


----------



## Pennywise

And others


----------



## manticle

No picture because it was last night at a bar and I never take photos of my beer anyway BUT

Hop hog barrel fermented IPA.

I think their IPA is a decent beer but there's a hop in it I don't like (got a pineapple flavour) and I am a little bored with the AU craft beer obsession with hoppiness and AIPAs. I like them but I also like diversity. The bar I was at last night was having an AIPA week so all taps were along the lines of hoppy/AIPA.

Well - the barrel fermented HH is ******* delicious and made me a very happy man after 5 or 6 pints. Actually I was happy after the first sip - it just got better from there.

If you see it - get some.


----------



## Bizier

SN Southern Harvest for $10 at vintage cellars... Mmm.

Also had Epic Zythos (yum) and 8 Wired Haywired (yum but insanely carbonated)


----------



## DU99

Cant find camera lead,trying endeavour reserve pale ale,nice range of hops


----------



## Bizier

Had a Kaimai rye porter last night at a mate's and it was lactic as all hell. It was actually drinkable if you reframe it as a sour beer because the (assumed) infection is so clean, no crazy phenolics, just clean lactic flavour.


----------



## Spiesy

manticle said:


> No picture because it was last night at a bar and I never take photos of my beer anyway BUT
> 
> Hop hog barrel fermented IPA.
> 
> I think their IPA is a decent beer but there's a hop in it I don't like (got a pineapple flavour) and I am a little bored with the AU craft beer obsession with hoppiness and AIPAs. I like them but I also like diversity. The bar I was at last night was having an AIPA week so all taps were along the lines of hoppy/AIPA.
> 
> Well - the barrel fermented HH is ******* delicious and made me a very happy man after 5 or 6 pints. Actually I was happy after the first sip - it just got better from there.
> 
> If you see it - get some.


Just had their standard IPA down at The Terminus in Clifton Hill, very nice beer. I'm guessing Chinook and some Galaxy in there? (smells like Galaxy, but has some Chinook flavour). I got passionfruit aroma with grapefruit flavour...


----------



## yum beer

Just sipping on a Rochefort 10...no photo you know what it looks like.

Whoa, not what I was expecting, very much like drinking a fine port but with a bit more malt presence and a little carb.

Nice warming from the alc, but well integrated.
Certainly not at the top of my list of best beers but enjoying something different.

Off to the spa now to relax and finish myself...I mean finish it off.


----------



## DU99

found the lead




and got some more to drink later


----------



## Adam Howard

Last night I drank some old beers with my Dad.











Rodenbach was unreal. Four year old Cantillon was milder than their fresh gueuze. Noice.


----------



## Bizier

Adamski29 said:


> Rodenbach was unreal. Four year old Cantillon was milder than their fresh gueuze. Noice.


Oh baby...


----------



## jyo

If I could brew something like this I would be a happy man.


----------



## Jay Cee

Funny, I saw the "whats in the Glass" HB thread, and went looking for the (commercial) one, as I just finished a Hoptimum IIPA this afternoon. 

I thought it was a bit lacking in complexity, and was expecting more pine from the 'whole cone' claims on the label. As with many SN beers into Oz, it may or may not have travelled well. Mine was imported by Phoenix. 

That said, I have had some brilliant Southern Hemisphere Harvest SN's sourced locally, so maybe its a lucky dip.


----------



## Tony

picked these 2 up to try...... and a goon of Punk IPA.

Life is good this Friday night


----------



## bruce86

hopefully this worked  my wife got me this collection for fathers day (yes its early but im heading away for work on sunday) just wanted to brag lol
considering she doesn't drink beer she did pretty damn well i thought. the big one at the back is Mountain goat cross breed Seven seeds.


----------



## adryargument

Snuck down to 4 pines for a choc porter on hand pump.
Was quite nice - however at 4% needs a bit more of a kick.

Finished up with a SN Southern Hemi Harvest - love that wet hop aroma and bite.


----------



## Northside Novice

bruce86 said:


> hopefully this worked  my wife got me this collection for fathers day (yes its early but im heading away for work on sunday) just wanted to brag lol
> considering she doesn't drink beer she did pretty damn well i thought. the big one at the back is Mountain goat cross breed Seven seeds.



Lucky lucky man !!!! hopus is one of my all time favs + they all are top shelf picks ! the girl dun well !!!!


----------



## DU99

Smokey Bishop from Matso's brewery..very nice


----------



## kaspa07

CURMI 32
Picked this one up from Olinda Celars

Its a wheat beer with spelt. Only one I have ever seen made with spelt.

Not a bad drop at all, reminded me of White Rabbit white ale.


----------



## Spork

Currently working on a growler of Seven Sheds IPA. Not one of their regulars, it's a limited release / small batch / somethingorother. Delicious! The best beer I have had from there (7 sheds) yet - and I've had all their regular range.


----------



## jezza79

manticle said:


> No picture because it was last night at a bar and I never take photos of my beer anyway BUT
> 
> Hop hog barrel fermented IPA.
> 
> I think their IPA is a decent beer but there's a hop in it I don't like (got a pineapple flavour) and I am a little bored with the AU craft beer obsession with hoppiness and AIPAs. I like them but I also like diversity. The bar I was at last night was having an AIPA week so all taps were along the lines of hoppy/AIPA.
> 
> Well - the barrel fermented HH is ******* delicious and made me a very happy man after 5 or 6 pints. Actually I was happy after the first sip - it just got better from there.
> 
> If you see it - get some.




im with you there, dont get me wrong, i love hops but its pretty hard to distinguish the differences in some beers when you throw a shitload of late hops in.....my way of fixing a "nothing beer"


----------



## jlm

Spork said:


> Currently working on a growler of Seven Sheds IPA. Not one of their regulars, it's a limited release / small batch / somethingorother. Delicious! The best beer I have had from there (7 sheds) yet - and I've had all their regular range.


From the sample I had yesterday, I agree wholeheartedly. Left my growler at home today though, I'll be making a flying visit into town tomorrow to get one.


----------



## bconnery

Hook Norton 12 Days
Nice malty dark ale. Really enjoyed this one. 

View attachment 57001


----------



## jezza79

bconnery said:


> Hook Norton 12 Days
> Nice malty dark ale. Really enjoyed this one.
> 
> View attachment 57001



where do you get these in briz?


----------



## bconnery

jezza79 said:


> where do you get these in briz?


Dan Murphy's for this one. Holland Park is my local Dan's. The other English ones were all close to use by date but this one had plenty of months on it yet...


----------



## winkle

bconnery said:


> Dan Murphy's for this one. Holland Park is my local Dan's. The other English ones were all close to use by date but this one had plenty of months on it yet...


May have to give that one a go Ben, ta. :icon_cheers:


----------



## pimpsqueak

Tried a bottle of Epic Zythos IPA tonight. I've drunk my fair share of Epic brews since they started out and this is the only one I haven't enjoyed. Give me a Mayhem or Portamarillo any day.


----------



## soundawake

At TAPS beer bar in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. Only craft beer bar I have been able to find. 

Drinking a Thornbridge Jaipur IPA from the tap. DELICIOUS


----------



## humulus

bconnery said:


> Hook Norton 12 Days
> Nice malty dark ale. Really enjoyed this one.
> 
> View attachment 57001



My local Dans has a few of the Hook Norton brews :beer: didn't mind the 12days myself


----------



## Kranky

Had a Raconteur IPA at Harts Pub yesterday, I think it's one of the best Australian IPAs I've had. A really good balance of hops.


----------



## bullsneck

Hix Brown

Tasty indeed.


----------



## DU99

Hazard Ale..Nice tasting Beer ,Sweet flavour like Honey


----------



## DU99

Maris Otter barley,kent goldings,fuggles,styrian goldings and yeast from yorkshire ..nice after taste


----------



## Bizier

I brewed today with a workmate's son who is about to reach a certain age milestone where you are suddenly allowed into a lot of places and to gigs etc. So I am giving him a keg for his bash, but he had to learn about the boring details and help out first.

I brewed a cream ale, which was more a CZ pils using a bunch of Hallertau rather than Saaz, and just fermented cool with US05.

Anyway I got a few light coloured lagers to demonstrate the different malt and hop profiles and balances that can occur and I am drinking the rest of a sixpack of Budvar. I hadn't had it for a while and the outer bottles of the sixpack were skunky, but geez I forgot how much I enjoy this beer, especially after nothing but IPAs, porters and such on tap.


----------



## kaspa07

Had the chance to get down to Beer Deluxe at federation square to try 

*OUR DARK SECRET* a beer created by Californian brewery Moylan's and Norway's Ngne at Hargreaves Hill.

At 8.2% its an awesome drop, it packs a real hoppy punch without being too overpowering and the aroma of the new hop variety this beer uses is in one word....ORGASMIC!!

There were only 13 kegs of the stuff made and only 4 in Victoria I think, Im glad I got to try some.


----------



## yum beer

Tom.k said:


> At 8.2% its an awesome drop, it packs a real hoppy punch without being too overpowering and the aroma of the new hop variety this beer uses is in one word....ORGASMIC!!




And what hop variety was that?


----------



## DU99

This might explain further  about the beer and hops


----------



## Danwood

yum beer said:


> And what hop variety was that?




I tried it at Hargreaves on Saturday too, really good beer. There was no advertising at all at the brewery that it was on, just an unmarked black tap at the bar...a beer for 'people in the know'.

I think it used Victoria's Secret, among lots of others, according to the staff.


----------



## kaspa07

yum beer said:


> And what hop variety was that?




Its called Victoria's Secret the aroma kind of reminds me of Galaxy.

Yes its true it was a kind of beer for people in the know...not that I know all that much

Sory for not elaborating further I was at work uploading the pic and the boss was hovering around


----------



## DU99

nice colour,fruity hops,very moorish and it's available on the mainland





cidery style


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 57112



haandbryggeriet double extreme imperial wheat stout .....

9%
wowie yowie , poured like warm thick black blood and tasted even better, nice n silky mmmmm


----------



## [email protected]

Finally found some of the Ballast Point Big Eye IPA that was not out of date or going out of date(i refuse to buy it) in fact the best before on these is March 2013!

It really is a very tasty drop, fresh citrus and spicy aroma and flavour, extremely well balanced.

Hmm Columbus and Centennial hops what great combo.


----------



## pk.sax

Found this bottle of MAd brewers hoppy hefe a few weeks ago, yum today


----------



## [email protected]

4 Pines PA - Have not had this for a long time, must be close to 2 years. 
Anyway its drinking pretty bloody good! Very pleasant hop aroma and decent amount of flavour, good malt depth and easy to drink.
A bit over carbed for my palate but you cant win them all.


----------



## DU99

Pours clear golden with a nice big white head.nice flavour



> COMMERCIAL DESCRIPTION
> Kentish Ale is our flagship beer based on a traditional ale with pale and crystal malts, fuggle and golding hops. At 5.2% and bottle conditioned this complex beer is packed with flavour and makes the perfect accompaniment to a picnic lunch or a quiet wind-down at the end of the day.


----------



## [email protected]

Murrays

Bobs Farmhouse Ale - Just freaking delicious, beautiful aroma, zesty and spicy. 
Slight funkiness on palate, light but rich maltiness and oh so easy to drink at 9%abv.

Retro Rocket Ale - At the other end of the spectrum, i cant believe this beer is only 2.8%abv.
It punches well above its weight in terms of flavour and mouth feel. 
Id love to be able to brew a light beer half as good!
Their advertising is correct in saying that it is Australia's smallest IPA.


----------



## winkle

One from a beery session at the Scratch.



And todays unsupervised shopping trip :icon_cheers: Oh damm! - forgot to get the milk....


----------



## Acasta

Gage Roads: London Best
Went to dans for the shits and gigs today and decided I wanted something english. After looking for good old TTYL and coming up short I looked at a few of the other imports but all looks pretty average, when I saw this beer on the shelf in a 640ml bottle.
I've had gage roads beer once before. It was the IPA and it was a letdown. I figured I'd give them another chance and give their 'gold medal winning' bitter a shot. 


Looks good, clear and nice colour
Smells a little dusty with a touch of crystal behind it
Taste a little bit of hops and light touch of crystal
Mouthfeel is pretty standard ale, maybe a little light on carb to style

Over all... Probably not going to have any gage roads beer again.


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> View attachment 57112
> 
> 
> 
> haandbryggeriet double extreme imperial wheat stout .....
> 
> 9%
> wowie yowie , poured like warm thick black blood and tasted even better, nice n silky mmmmm



A game changer - that beer, I lurv it.


----------



## johnw

A Friday arvo, pre footy, pre weekend tipple.

Green Flash Imperial IPA @ 9.4%. From keg thanks to the International Beer Store.

Strong bold beer with pine and grassy smell and taste. Also has a a touch of citrus hiding at the end. I am really enjoying it, great beer.


----------



## vortex

DrinkBeer said:


> A Friday arvo, pre footy, pre weekend tipple.
> 
> Green Flash Imperial IPA @ 9.4%. From keg thanks to the International Beer Store.
> 
> Strong bold beer with pine and grassy smell and taste. Also has a a touch of citrus hiding at the end. I am really enjoying it, great beer.
> 
> View attachment 57316



Normally known as Palate Wrecker. I love it, not a beer you can smash too much of, but dangerously drinkable considering it's ABV.


----------



## johnw

vortex said:


> Normally known as Palate Wrecker. I love it, not a beer you can smash too much of, but dangerously drinkable considering it's ABV.




Agreed. Ill stick to the one to starve off wobbly legs. I have a Green Flash 30th Street Pale Ale in the fridge too, but that might have to wait till tomorrow footy final!


----------



## a_quintal

-Beer on the left is Moon Dog & Beer Here colab. called Freaks & Geeks. Malts: MO, Biscuit, Peated Munich, Rye, Dark Wheat, Flaked Oats. Hopped w/ Summit. Yeast is Farmhouse Ale.
16 plato, 14IBU, 38SRM, 7.6%.
Not bad nice dark ruby beer with the Farmhouse Ale giving a unique flavour. (Sorry didn't take a photo).

-On the right (one in the glass) is Moon Dog & Yeastie Boys colab. Peter Piper's Pickled Pepper Purple Peated Pale Ale.
Malts: Pale, Caramunich Heavy Peated. Hopped with Simcoe & Big Banger (? wtf). Yeast: "British".
Great beer, I like a peat scotch and the peated malt comes across really nice in this as the farmhouse yeast in the beer above hides it a bit.
20 plato, 40 IBU, 15SRM, 9%.
Both great and unique beers.


----------



## a_quintal

Murray's Icon 2IPA: Double IPA 7.5%.
I'm sure plenty have had this. ******* love it. Had it on tap once, was so great.


----------



## lukiep8

vortex said:


> Normally known as Palate Wrecker. I love it, not a beer you can smash too much of, but dangerously drinkable considering it's ABV.



Green Flash Palate Wrecker and Green Flash Imperial IPA are two different beers.


----------



## mje1980

Green flash IIPA num num num!!

I grabbed a 6 pack of Ballast Point big eye. Pretty nice beer i reckon, good malt, good bitterness ( not rough ) and hoppy. I have both centennial and columbus. I can feel another 10 min IIPA coming on hahah


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Je-vi-etz porter  couldn't leave dans without a 6 pack of this.


----------



## Adam Howard

Noice. Not nearly as sour as I thought it might be. Didn't put the glass in the picture much because I f**ked the pour and got a bunch of yeast/bugs in the mug. Finished the mowing and settled down with this. EXCELLENT mowing beer.


----------



## Spork

I'm just finishing off an Epic "Hop Zombie".
I have man flu (a cold) so sense of smell and taste aren't at their best, given that. I could still smell and taste this beer, and will try it again when I am unclogged.
What I could smell and taste of it I liked. Apart from that, it had some white head, little lacing, bright clarity and a pale golden colour.
mmmmm


----------



## vortex

LUKIE said:


> Green Flash Palate Wrecker and Green Flash Imperial IPA are two different beers.



So it is. I was not aware of that.


----------



## johnw

Green Flash 30th Street Pale Ale. Coming in at 6%.

Piney, grassy and citrusy. A great combination for me. The best comparison I can make to the Imperial IPA i had last night would be - Having the Imperial IPA is like drinking cordial straight from the bottle, awesome in small doses. This is like strong diluted cordial that you could drink all day. 

Will g great with the pork rack I have on the kamado.


----------



## lukiep8

How good was that 30th Street. I loved it. Wish we could have had more then one keg


----------



## Fish13

JUst had my first bad torpedo


----------



## yum beer

fish13 said:


> JUst had my first bad torpedo




SUNK


----------



## Filfy

Had a Gage Roads Punkin Ale last night. What a waste of time. Very disapointing.


----------



## Barley Belly

SWMBO and I celebrated our 11th wedding anniversary in Sydney this weekend and managed to sneak in a few beers along the way. (Apologies in advance for the phone pics)

The first three were from The Pumphouse Darling Harbour :-






Doctor's Orders Prescription 12 - Belgian Dark IPA






Feral Hop Hog IPA






Last of the Hop Hog plus 2 testers. The one on the left was the Pumphouse 1891 Honey Porter and the right was a Mikkeller (can't remember the exact name but it was a smokey chilli porter so I'm guessing) Texas Ranger (Chipotle Porter)


----------



## Barley Belly

Then later that night we ended up at Red Oak:-






A tester of the Hefeweizen and Weizen Dopplebock

Then I had 6 or so more testers consisting of Pilsener, Lager, Bock, ESB, Pale Ale and Strong Ale.






SWMBO called last drinks so I thought I'd end the night with a stein of Hefeweizen. :beerbang:


----------



## chefsantos

red donkey from Santorini really good . very similar to a sierra nevada .


----------



## Northside Novice

Was on a sydney crawl aswell but didnt make it to red oak or pump house 

View attachment 57422

how good is murrys at manly !! paddle of punch n judy,big wednesday,icon2ipa,libertine.
View attachment 57423

Big wednesday ipa was very nice n fresh .


then round the corner to 4 pines for a dopple bock mmmm bloody great spot too!!


then back over to harts pub for a paddle of rocks' brewing ,


then down the way to lord nelson !! mmmm Blood hahahaha
then ferry to balmain for dinner at dicks, then bus to china town for more beer in a few pubs watching the footy !
sydney is such a nice city to visit .


----------



## Northside Novice

Duvel Tripel Hop

cita, saaz saaz, styrian golding dry hopped with citra
9.5% alc/vol

'Every year, our Duvel brewers select a different third hops variety for the Tripel Hop. The result is a richer taste pallet, extra hops aroma and increased bitterness strength'



quite a nice refreshing beer for such high alcohol , it is freaken de-lish :icon_drool2:


----------



## mje1980

No pics but im drinking Hook Norton Pale ale again. I've had it not long ago and loved it. Having it again, and again, i really like it. Love to brew something similar. Love to know how the UK lads get sooooo much character in a beer, but still be reasonably medium bodied ( enough to be sessionable ).


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Sierra navada Kelllerweis. Lovely drop. I had a Franziskaner Heffe. SN is smoother more balanced and less of a pain to pour than the German equivalent. Quiet surprised really but both don't come close to the red wheat recipe I go out of the WHEAT book...not by a long shot.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Liam_snorkel said:


> Je-vi-etz porter  couldn't leave dans without a 6 pack of this.



Is it good or? I sore it there and was a little hesitant, although im hesitant with all beers from Dan's.


----------



## sinkas

northside novice said:


> View attachment 57427
> 
> 
> Duvel Tripel Hop
> 
> cita, saaz saaz, styrian golding dry hopped with citra
> 9.5% alc/vol
> 
> 'Every year, our Duvel brewers select a different third hops variety for the Tripel Hop. The result is a richer taste pallet, extra hops aroma and increased bitterness strength'
> 
> 
> 
> quite a nice refreshing beer for such high alcohol , it is freaken de-lish :icon_drool2:



where did that come from?


----------



## mwd

Gav80 said:


> Is it good or? I sore it there and was a little hesitant, although im hesitant with all beers from Dan's.



Pretty damn good I usually come home with a six pack too. So special it has its own threadZywiec Porter


----------



## Ross

Beer4U said:


> Murrays
> 
> 
> Retro Rocket Ale - At the other end of the spectrum, i cant believe this beer is only 2.8%abv.
> It punches well above its weight in terms of flavour and mouth feel.
> Id love to be able to brew a light beer half as good!
> Their advertising is correct in saying that it is Australia's smallest IPA.




We produce a 2.6% IPA (Zythos Lite) & a Simcoe version about to be released as well, so not totally correct B) 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Northside Novice

sinkas said:


> where did that come from?




belgium shop , wish i got more


----------



## lukiep8

There will be some Duvel Triple Hop available in November, Sinkas


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 57536


Belle-Vue Gueuze 5.5%alcvol
a lovely lambic 

View attachment 57537


Leffe Royale 7.5%alcvol

a bit stronger than the standard blonde and a smoother mouthfeel and sort of creamier, very nice indeed


----------



## DU99

nice fruit flavour.would buy again..Go storm..


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> belgium shop , wish i got more


Give me a heads up when you find stuff like this FFS.
RL Final tomorrow BTW?

ps: I really enjoyed that MS gueuze when one appeared here


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Gav80 said:


> Is it good or? I sore it there and was a little hesitant, although im hesitant with all beers from Dan's.


yep it's delicious. Doesn't seem to suffer DM handling the way hoppy beers do.


----------



## Northside Novice

winkle said:


> Give me a heads up when you find stuff like this FFS.
> RL Final tomorrow BTW?
> 
> ps: I really enjoyed that MS gueuze when one appeared here



Hey man.... 
some mates i was telling you about finally decided to turn up


----------



## warra48

2012 Sierra Nevada Southern Hemisphere Harvest. Very kind donation from waggastew.

Dragged the image from the web, but we all know and understand Sierra Nevada. T'was quicker to do it this way on a lazy Sunday afternoon. than to shoot and post my own image.

Definitely fits the AIPA mould. Colour is light amber, dense 1 cm rocky head which lasts. Body is only light to medium. Malt flavour is only light, some initial sweetness which quickly disappears under the onslaught of a multitude of hop characters, piney, resiny, citrussy. The finish is all hop bitterness.

It's an interesting drink, but I feel it's let down by too little malt presence to balance the hops. I think I can brew, and have brewed, better balanced AIPAs. 
Still, I won't be too critical, at least it's a drink with character and flavour.
And, on a Sunday afternoon, I'm never one to complain about a beer with character.

All hail the Swans from yesterday, fantastic result, and one I expected. No team with adult and baby poo colours for their outfit deserves to win.
I'll be doing my best to ignore the thugby league contest this afternoon.


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> Hey man....
> some mates i was telling you about finally decided to turn up
> View attachment 57545



Flup! here's me waiting for a mate to turn up. Bugger.


----------



## Danwood

Did the thousand steps a couple of times in Ferntree Gully this morning so I thought I deserved a treat !

'Hud-a-wa'....strong, hoppy amber ale. 

Nice and malty, toffee, not roasty at all, very smooth.

Strong hop presence to balance the big malts and the 6.8Abv is very well hidden.

Great beer...might follow it with the Red Rackham...can't decide if I worked that hard though ?


----------



## Dan Pratt

Mate brought these over for the AFL GF on saturday, up the Swannies!!

4 Pines Pale Ale

IBU - 35
ABV - 5.1%

Taste great!


----------



## Spork

The other night I had these two:
I'm sure most of you are familiar with this one:





But you might not have tried this. I have had some average beers from this brewery, but this one was great. As always, awesome label.





Last night my keg blew, and due to a lack of base malt and general slackness I didn't have anything quite ready to fill one with. (Tomorrow I will filter an APA that fermented for 18 days and has had 4 days CC'ing)
Good excuse to grab a bottle I'd been sitting on for a while.




Mmmm.
A complex malt driven beastie with some good yeast flavours too. There are hops, but they are just there to balance things and don't dominate at all. It's a bit like a Chimay yellow, and a bit like a rochefort 8. Very drinkable! All gone now, but I have 5 more 9of it's stablemates to enjoy.


----------



## waggastew

Bottle of this after a busy day chasing the kids around the backyard (not my photo)






Brewed in April so I was expecting some hop fade but I was VERY impressed with this beer (obviously well looked after by Phoenix and Platinum). Lots of hop flavour and aroma, but not super bitter. Lots of complex dark malt flavours but dry, easy to drink, with no one malt flavour dominating. 

This beer is to me a perfect example of how to balance a beer. Big up to Jamil, the boy can brew!

Definitely recommend to all, well worth the price. This is why I still try commercials when I can get my hands on good ones. After a run of 'meh' IPA's (EPIC Hop Zombie that I swear had a Brett infection, Green Flash West Coast IPA that was solid but not mind blowing) its nice to be inspired.

Stew


----------



## WarmBeer

Spend a pleasant lunch hour at the Red Duck Provedore in Camperdown on Saturday.

Came away with a mixed 6-pack of goodies, including this one...






First ever braggot. Wow! Big honey aroma, and you can taste the rich, wild honey in the flavour, but it's balanced by hop flavour and bitterness. Definitely not a quaffer, but put it in a snifter with yourself in a comfy chair next to a contemplative open fire and you've got yourself a match.

First ever braggot. Will not be my last.


----------



## winkle

Schneider's Tap 1 "Meine Blonde Weiss"


Big dense head that hung around for ever, highly carbonated, Big banana and clove aroma with some vanilla and a touch of bubblegum as well. Even had a hint of sourness in the finish - quite a lot to like in this one.
(Please excuse the slightly pissed quality of the phone shot)


----------



## Fish13

Had this today to celebrate my birthday and the local homebrew shop lasting a year .

i understand it's called blood,sweat and tears. almost 8.5% Seriously full on porter lots of black currant and berry flavours. Had to have a nap after it.


----------



## razz

waggastew said:


> Bottle of this after a busy day chasing the kids around the backyard (not my photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brewed in April so I was expecting some hop fade but I was VERY impressed with this beer (obviously well looked after by Phoenix and Platinum). Lots of hop flavour and aroma, but not super bitter. Lots of complex dark malt flavours but dry, easy to drink, with no one malt flavour dominating.
> 
> This beer is to me a perfect example of how to balance a beer. Big up to Jamil, the boy can brew!
> 
> Definitely recommend to all, well worth the price. This is why I still try commercials when I can get my hands on good ones. After a run of 'meh' IPA's (EPIC Hop Zombie that I swear had a Brett infection, Green Flash West Coast IPA that was solid but not mind blowing) its nice to be inspired.
> 
> Stew


I had an EvilTwin two Fridays ago, I was so impressed I emailed JZ for the recipe and I brewed it on the Tuesday. I'll keg it tomorrow. The original is the best beer I've had in years, shame about the price.


----------



## waggastew

razz said:


> I had an EvilTwin two Fridays ago, I was so impressed I emailed JZ for the recipe and I brewed it on the Tuesday. I'll keg it tomorrow. The original is the best beer I've had in years, shame about the price.



Make sure you report back on how it goes, and if its a good result, the recipe!


----------



## 3GumsBrewing

waggastew said:


> and if its a good result, the recipe!



Bottom of the page. Evil Twin Linky Linky

Cheers
3G


----------



## probablynathan

razz said:


> I had an EvilTwin two Fridays ago, I was so impressed I emailed JZ for the recipe and I brewed it on the Tuesday. I'll keg it tomorrow. The original is the best beer I've had in years, shame about the price.



:icon_offtopic: 
Is the recipe he sent you the same as the one on his site here? http://www.mrmalty.com/late_hopping.php 
I am planning on brewing this soon. It's a great beer.


----------



## bum

fish13 said:


> i understand it's called blood,sweat and tears. almost 8.5% Seriously full on porter lots of black currant and berry flavours. Had to have a nap after it.


A really bloody nice beer. Not sure I got much (any) currants/berries from it though. Pretty much all I picked up was the most complex smoke character I've ever had from any beer.

[EDIT: and maybe a bit of bitter choc if I'm remembering the right beer]


----------



## Fish13

I did get any real smoke form it but yeah the black currant/berries was very strong and then came a roasted flavour as it sat around and warmed up. The owner commented it started to go syrupy..


----------



## razz

probablynathan said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> Is the recipe he sent you the same as the one on his site here? http://www.mrmalty.com/late_hopping.php
> I am planning on brewing this soon. It's a great beer.


It's different to the original, chrisso81 and I will tap the keg this Thursday during a brew day, if it's any good I'll put the recipe into the DB.


----------



## chefsantos

Danwood said:


> Did the thousand steps a couple of times in Ferntree Gully this morning so I thought I deserved a treat !
> 
> 'Hud-a-wa'....strong, hoppy amber ale.
> 
> Nice and malty, toffee, not roasty at all, very smooth.
> 
> Strong hop presence to balance the big malts and the 6.8Abv is very well hidden.
> 
> Great beer...might follow it with the Red Rackham...can't decide if I worked that hard though ?


that is a great name for a beer


----------



## Logman

I went into Dan's Coomera yesterday and they got a pretty sweet SN delivery for anyone interested. Southern Hemisphere Harvest, Porter, Stout, PA, Torpedo & Kellerweis. 

Can't wait to try them :icon_drool2:


----------



## Florian

Not in the glass yet, but good times ahead in kiwi land :beer:


----------



## Florian

Files to large for one post...


----------



## joshuahardie

Nice haul Florian.

Renaissance Pale, and IIPA were my go to beers when I was in NZ.
Amazing stuff


----------



## Brew Matt

Florian said:


> Not in the glass yet, but good times ahead in kiwi land :beer:
> 
> View attachment 57640




Hi Florian,

I have fond memories of the Craftsman Chocolate Stout - the one & only time I have seen this for sale was at the now closed Nectar shop at Westend. 

Did you purchase your haul in NZ or find these locally?

Matt.


----------



## OneEye

PICTURE - click me

Red Duck Gruiter.... freakin mouth puckeringly delicious! Best sour I've had in a long time. 

Carbonation is low which I like for a sour. First sip is slight blackcurrant/grape then BAM a whole lot of mouth pucker and then finally when that dies down you're left with a nice oakiness on the back of the palate. 

If you can find it... jump on it!


----------



## DUANNE

moosebeer said:


> PICTURE - click me
> 
> Red Duck Gruiter.... freakin mouth puckeringly delicious! Best sour I've had in a long time.
> 
> Carbonation is low which I like for a sour. First sip is slight blackcurrant/grape then BAM a whole lot of mouth pucker and then finally when that dies down you're left with a nice oakiness on the back of the palate.
> 
> If you can find it... jump on it!



the red duck ra 2 is also supurb. its good to see an aussie brewery really embracing sour beers and doing it well.


----------



## Salt

Florian said:


> Not in the glass yet, but good times ahead in kiwi land :beer:
> 
> View attachment 57640



Nice haul (both pics)...

Last bottle I had of Craftsman was average to say the least, so hopefully it is a one off as it is a great beer...good to see the enlightenment range starting to come out...had a few pints of Black the RIPA when it was first released and really enjoyed it. Three Boys Oyster Stout is a winner and if you havent had Rex yet, its an experience!


----------



## Goldenchild

Too lazy to upload photo plus sure everyone's seen it before.
Sierra Nevada- southern harvest ale longneck $10 at the bws in pymble. 
Perfect Friday arvo beer for the trip back to the coast after a hard days work.


----------



## pimpsqueak

The makings of a Friday night mini Oktoberfest


----------



## vortex

Steigl Weisse by auvortex, on Flickr

BWS Special  Glass wasn't washed so I had to use my Weihenstephan glass. Austrian beer in a German glass 
A great Hefeweizen. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## vortex

What's the go with that pourer on it? Ours was just the plain keg, and the carbonation was all wrong..


----------



## Adam Howard

Got back from two weeks in New Zealand. Hardly scraped the surface of the beers available. To put it in context, one of their supermarket chains called New World stocks heaps of craft beer, the Wellington store had an entire aisle of craft beer including exotic stuff like Rodenbach Vintage, lucrative lambics and all sorts of NZ stuff you just don't see in Aus.





A classic. Even better when you buy it from a supermarket for $5AU a bottle!





Started too cold but man it got much better once it warmed up.





Girl beer. Very mild compared to Cantillon but fantastic. Was a shame not to be able to utilise the dregs.





Almost impossible to find in Aus. Fantastic beer, very east-coasty with plenty of caramel malt to balance the hop load.


----------



## Adam Howard

One of the 8 Wired's I hadn't had. Sublime, different to Evil Twin but in the same vein.





Perfect for the cold weather in Franz Josef. Like drinking a normal porter in front of an open fire.





If this is all Waimea this hop is going to be a HIT with homebrewers, hopefully it doesn't get all gobbled up like Riwaka.










Completely organic IPA. Had a mild floral note I hadn't experienced in an IPA before, was very well put together, sublime balance and unique.





I'd call this a stout. A very good one.





Really nice porter, touch heavy in the caramel though which makes it a long beer to get through.


----------



## Adam Howard

Liberty Yakima Monster. Hop bomb! Nice clean glass! This beer helped clean the beer for the next beer though....





I really think that Soren @ 8 Wired can't make a bad beer.





Rubbish. I try to avoid Monteith's usually, this was basically a complete opposite of what they write on the label. Bland. Might as well be an aussie macro.





Yeastie Boys Hud-a-wa on handpump in Pomeroy's. Wow.










Some porter that I can't remember the name of out of a beer engine in a bus at Smash Palace.





Not as good as I remembered. Still great though.


----------



## pimpsqueak

northside novice said:


> schweet as man, i lurv mini kegs :icon_drool2: where'd ya get this lil beaut ??


Dan Murphys. $46.99 They now have Lowenbrau in stock and it's only $31.99 a keg!



vortex said:


> What's the go with that pourer on it? Ours was just the plain keg, and the carbonation was all wrong..



The tap was a recent acquisition from ebay Beer King Regulator/Tap
Having a few issues dialing it in, but it's a pretty cool toy.


----------



## WarmBeer

Not currently in the glass, but was Saturday night







Aroma: alcohol, sherry and port aromas. Some spice smell that I just can't put my finger on.
Appearance: black and opaque. Dark tan head hangs around for a while but leaves a ring on the top.
Flavor: big plum, prune and dark fruits, roasty undertones, a bite from the alcohol. Not super smooth, but would need, and benefit from a couple of years cellaring. Can still taste it minutes after last sip.
Overall: Soooo much beer in just one bottle. This is one that really should be shared, but I manned up, and "tortured" myself through the whole bottle singlehandedly. Excellent, excellent beer, would buy again, but at that price it will need to wait until the next big-year birthday comes around.


----------



## Northside Novice

shmalts brewing company ripa 10% hubba hubba hubba doink
just buy it and drink it :icon_drool2: your soul will thankyou


----------



## Northside Novice

web speil :A remarkable fully fermented beer with a sharp bouquet. Matured naturally for two years in oak casks
Rodenbach Grand Cru is matured naturally in the silent, endless, cool cellars, full of oak casks.
It is brewed from pure, natural products according to an unchanging tradition, and above all with the patience of a saint.
Rodenbach Grand Cru is an extra-fermented beer. Those who drink Rodenbach Grand Cru discover how good beer can be.
For that is the brewer's craft.
Rodenbach Grand Cru is a fully fermented beer
with a full flavour - not surprisingly strong, but with a gentle but sharp bouquet.



my speil : very surprised , dark n rich colour, very fruity aroma n taste , tart n trim n as yum as a quim 

edit : oh yeah and its fully fully fermented bro fully , 













fully


----------



## Mike L'Itorus

northside novice said:


> View attachment 57765
> View attachment 57766
> 
> 
> 
> shmalts brewing company ripa 10% hubba hubba hubba doink
> just buy it and drink it :icon_drool2: your soul will thankyou



I should get some of this...my bat is soon to have a tinoket. Abbah is a schlamiel, so this could help drown Zeidas sorrows.

Mixing Yiddish and Hebrew is as dangerous as mixing drinks.


----------



## Northside Novice

catholic beer is good too 











some say a lot sure , this is still a mighty fine example of funky monk spunk


----------



## soundawake

northside novice said:


> catholic beer is good too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 57769
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some say a lot sure , this is still a mighty fine example of funky monk spunk




MMMMMMMMMMMMM.... this is still on my beer bucket list. Haven't even come close to trying it yet. Prices on ebay are fairly prohibitive!


----------



## DU99

:icon_offtopic: the glass is about the same price.


----------



## bconnery

soundawake said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMM.... this is still on my beer bucket list. Haven't even come close to trying it yet. Prices on ebay are fairly prohibitive!


Its worth it.


----------



## bum

Just got back from a few days in Launceston and found myself at Crown Cellars a couple of times - would easily have to be the best dive-through bottle-o in the country. Picked up Moylan's Orange and Black (pretty different but pretty nice) and Tipperary Pale Ale (much more floral than expected but a very good beer), Amager Bryghus Wookie IPA (one of the most repugnant beers that I've never tipped), Haand Bryggeriet Dobble Dose (always a lovely beer), Epic Message in a Bottle (nice enough but fairly forgettable), Thornbridge Jaipur IPA (very rindy), Kissmeyer West Coast Pale Ale (really good beer but not sure they nailed the style). Also had a Boags Wizard Smith at dinner one night - would definitely be my go-to sixer if they were available here. If based purely on the malt side of things, you'd never guess it was a mega - hopping on the other hand...


----------



## jlm

bum said:


> Just got back from a few days in Launceston and found myself at Crown Cellars a couple of times - would easily have to be the best dive-through bottle-o in the country. Picked up Moylan's Orange and Black (pretty different but pretty nice) and Tipperary Pale Ale (much more floral than expected but a very good beer), Amager Bryghus Wookie IPA (one of the most repugnant beers that I've never tipped), Haand Bryggeriet Dobble Dose (always a lovely beer), Epic Message in a Bottle (nice enough but fairly forgettable), Thornbridge Jaipur IPA (very rindy), Kissmeyer West Coast Pale Ale (really good beer but not sure they nailed the style). Also had a Boags Wizard Smith at dinner one night - would definitely be my go-to sixer if they were available here. If based purely on the malt side of things, you'd never guess it was a mega - hopping on the other hand...



'Tis a quality bottlo. A week later and you'd have been around for the first (insert witty acronym) brewers Oktoberfest function. Funnily enough a few of the staff from that bottle shop are coming along.


----------



## Blitzer

D

Mmm banana bread, I actually really enjoy the flavour. Nice and malty with banana hints


----------



## bum

jlm said:


> A week later and you'd have been around for the first (insert witty acronym) brewers Oktoberfest function. Funnily enough a few of the staff from that bottle shop are coming along.


Not sure how that might have gone over with SWMBO since the trip was her 30th birthday present. "Just ducking out to drink with some dudes from the internet, love..."

The blokes behind the jump that I spoke to seemed pretty cool. Both gave me the +10 bottle discount even though I never bought more than 4 at once.

[EDIT: The internets ate some of my post]


----------



## WarmBeer

Blitzer said:


> D
> 
> Mmm banana bread, I actually really enjoy the flavour. Nice and malty with banana hints


Nice photo. Crap beer.


----------



## Salt

I've been lucky enough to acquire some nice beers this past week from friends returning from the States back home to NZ.

One of my friends has a mate who works at Odell's in CO. He bought be back a couple of their beers plus a sweet Odell's t shirt.






Left to Right;

Lagunitas Maximus - have had this a couple times before - one of my favourites
Beer Republic Racer 5 - another real favourite, awesome C hop beer
Ballast Point Big Eye - lovely beer, was prob not as fresh as the last one I had.
PLINY THE ELDER - havent had this yet. Will be savouring it on Thursday night, the night before we fly out on holiday to the sunshine coast. Really looking forward to this beer. Super excited about it, especially that it was bottled on the 1st of October, so is only 2 week's old and was looked after when travelling back to NZ - so will be FRESH!
Odell's St Lupulin Extra Pale Ale - Was probably the oldest of all the beers I tried, had really faded aroma and flavour - nothing like it is fresh at the brewery apparently
Odell's IPA - A very good, well balanced IPA, with good juicy hops
Great Divide Rumble - Oak Aged IPA - This was my favourite of the 6 beers I had on the weekend. The oak flavours really lent well to this hoppy IPA. Nice flavours/aromas of Oak, Vanilla and a bit of smoke coming through the citrus hops. Lovely beer and has inspired me to make an Oaked IPA

So super excited to drink the Pliny on Thursday - I hope it lives up to its reputation.

Oh, and have a friend returning from the UK in November, who is bringing back a mixed case of Westvletern including a few 12's... B)


----------



## adryargument

Drank my last westfleteven 8 today 
Only a 12 left h34r:


----------



## adryargument

Just cracked a 1999 grande reserve Chimay blue after finishing building the new deck. 
Brillant. The only issue is I'm sharing 1.5L between 5 people


----------



## pimpsqueak

Can't make any of the events for Sydney Craft Beer Week, so I'm having my own event.
Delicious so far...


----------



## bum

Let us know what you reckon of the Wookee IPA when you have it.

Haven't read anyone else's opinion of it yet and my own feels were...quite strong.


----------



## pimpsqueak

This is the 2nd bottle of Wookiee I have bought.
2 reasons.
1, I really, really like it. For my personal tastes its right up there.
2, It has the same name as our new puppy.

Meet Wookiee...


----------



## Blitzer

pimpsqueak said:


> This is the 2nd bottle of Wookiee I have bought.
> 2 reasons.
> 1, I really, really like it. For my personal tastes its right up there.
> 2, It has the same name as our new puppy.
> 
> Meet Wookiee...



What type of dog?


----------



## pimpsqueak

He's a Leonberger.
Hard to find in Aus, so ended up getting him over from NZ.

On a thread related note, this Weihenstephaner doppelbock is amazing.
I could happily move to Germany and sink a few of these bad boys every day from the local.


----------



## bum

pimpsqueak said:


> This is the 2nd bottle of Wookiee I have bought.
> 2 reasons.
> 1, I really, really like it. For my personal tastes its right up there.


Huh. Funny old world, innit?

I'll tell you a story that you can read or ignore at your leisure: I've only bought one bottle of it before and _after_ the bottle had been run through the register the retailer give me the one eye-brow and asks me if I've had it before. I had not. He says something along the lines of "An _interesting_(his emphasis) beer that one. I got notes of blue cheese from it."

I can't say I got blue cheese but after I got used to the initial citrus rindiness of it I did detect hints of warm sick. Maybe they just got a really shitty batch. I'll try again in future if I see it down the track.


----------



## pimpsqueak

I'll be sure to let you know if I get anything cheesy/spewy from this bottle.
All I remember from the last one was a taste like caramalised marmalade, a big punchy taste at that. And I ******* love marmalade


----------



## bum

I definitely got a big citrus rind up front and was pretty stoked until it went south fairly quickly. Sounds like a dud bottle.


----------



## [email protected]

LC quiet american that i had stashed away.

Hops have faded significantly while the Belgian yeast character has mellowed, the two seem to have come together well on the nose and the palate.

For me a bit of well handled age has been good for this beer, of course going by memory here.....

Going down a treat quite enjoyable.


----------



## Filfy

Yeastie Boys Gunnamatta. Simply superb even from a bottle


----------



## soundawake

Stone and Wood Stone Beer, a 500ml bottle that's been in my fridge since it was released. Delicious.


----------



## eamonnfoley

soundawake said:


> Stone and Wood Stone Beer, a 500ml bottle that's been in my fridge since it was released. Delicious.



That is a killer beer! One of the best ive had from an Aussie brewery full stop. I must admit im a sucker for german styles.


----------



## SAbier

pimpsqueak said:


> The makings of a Friday night mini Oktoberfest


Where did you find this?


----------



## Bizier

I just dropped a serious wad of cash on that growler, but hopefully it is worth it.

I am drinking the saison, having never tried it, and it is really good, really dry and I am getting a definite impression it was finished with brett. Beautiful.


----------



## chefsantos

picked this up in Brussels


----------



## pimpsqueak

SAbier said:


> Where did you find this?


Dan Murphy's, Hornsby.


----------



## DU99

very strong bitter coffee flavour

Best before 04/2014


----------



## pk.sax

Stone and woods pacific off the tap at pig and whistle. Bloody delicious.


----------



## soundawake

Too lazy to start taking photos, but picked up a swag of beers at Belair Fine Wines this arvo after spending the day at the Lobethal Bierhaus.

First up - a Kooinda Golden Ale. Not bad.


----------



## seamad

Cantillon, rose de gambrinus. One and a half years old.

Popped the cork and it smelt like raspberry cordial, palate in shock as smell and taste so different.
After couple of minutes the raspberry aroma gone and replaced with that sweaty,earthy orval type aroma. As the raspberry aroma dissipated the flavour actually increased.
Bone dry and sour,tart.
Very tasty but couldnt drink a lot of them.


----------



## johnw

Green Flash West Coast IPA. Great assault on the taste buds for the first beer of the day.




Also had a squealer of Mikkeller 19. Personally i thought it was too much of a fruit salad and became hard to identify the hops.


----------



## manticle

Two of my favourite things combined.

Can't wait to try the red one






http://www.verginabeer.com/english/index2_en.html


----------



## Northside Novice

hubba hubba greek virgins :icon_drool2:


just gotta shave the moustache unless you lick the tickle


----------



## Rowy

manticle said:


> Two of my favourite things combined.
> 
> Can't wait to try the red one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.verginabeer.com/english/index2_en.html



I've heard they make a great 'Pink Ale' not furry on the palate and the taste cunnalingus on your tongue :lol:


----------



## Northside Novice

in the trend of non photo !?!



had one of those 'befor the dawn mountain goat little ditty's last saturday night while camping on main beach straddie, 

while the good ol abc was belting out the rugby !


was a very nice black ipa , very nice , would recomend + a +1 on the whole aussie craft buying thingy


----------



## soundawake

I love everything about the Mountain Goat Rare Breeds. The idea and ethos, the label design, the bottle design, and of course the beer which is always worth drinking. I'm glad they're around.


----------



## Byran

Had one of these down at the Pump house in Darling Harbour Sydney.

Very Resiny, dunno about it, seems Ive had some better IPA's but it was nice. View attachment 57973


----------



## chefsantos

I had this at the Munich Airport. The bartender said it was brewed on site. I dont know if that meant at the airport or near the airport or just a bull s**t storey he tells people.


----------



## pimpsqueak

bum said:


> Huh. Funny old world, innit?
> 
> I'll tell you a story that you can read or ignore at your leisure: I've only bought one bottle of it before and _after_ the bottle had been run through the register the retailer give me the one eye-brow and asks me if I've had it before. I had not. He says something along the lines of "An _interesting_(his emphasis) beer that one. I got notes of blue cheese from it."
> 
> I can't say I got blue cheese but after I got used to the initial citrus rindiness of it I did detect hints of warm sick. Maybe they just got a really shitty batch. I'll try again in future if I see it down the track.








Another tasty bottle. HUGE grapefruit rind, very resinous and very bitter. 
Could probably do with a bit more malt character to balance it all out, but I'll still take it just as it is.

No spew or cheese to be found. You must have just had a dud.


----------



## bum

I'm guessing the shop may have gotten a box of duds (given the bloke behind the jump's reaction to it).

Definitely wasn't the power of suggestion - the beer you describe sounds up my alley but the beer I had was very hard work - I even had to take a break and have a different beer in the middle. Nor am I keen to blame the shop's handling - I got several other bottle conditioned beers and they were all in top nick.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Byran said:


> Had one of these down at the Pump house in Darling Harbour Sydney.
> 
> Very Resiny, dunno about it, seems Ive had some better IPA's but it was nice. View attachment 57973



At the pump house....what did they slug you for the longy?


----------



## black_labb

One of my top 3


----------



## manticle

Is no 10 in the top 2?

Love Rochefort.


----------



## chefsantos

peach wheat . great beer to start the day


----------



## winkle

chefsantos said:


> peach wheat . great beer to start the day



2 am start? Whoo, hardcore


----------



## tricache

winkle said:


> 2 am start? Whoo, hardcore



It's 10am somewhere in the world...


----------



## mje1980

Tonight im drinking beers i've had before though i don't normally drink, but what the hey!?

Erdinger Dunkelweizen

Franziskaner dunkelweizen

Weihenstephan Dunkelweizen

Bit of a theme haha


----------



## bum

mje1980 said:


> Bit of a theme haha


Hard to type without the bottle in front of you?


----------



## mje1980

bum said:


> Hard to type without the bottle in front of you?




What's got your royal bumness upset? Did i spell something wrong?


----------



## Northside Novice

st feuillien belgian abbey ale blonde 7.5 %

quite nice, got a blonde, bruin , tripel and a glass from the new dans at strathpine for about $25


----------



## bum

mje1980 said:


> your royal bumness


Fairly amusing since you're being the princess here. Was just a joke about how hard pretty much every word in those beers is to spell.

I'll try to refrain from talking up your sensitive vagina anymore, ma'am.


----------



## chefsantos

winkle said:


> 2 am start? Whoo, hardcore


I had this beer while I was in Chicago, not the best beer I had in the states but it was the most usual


----------



## chefsantos

this was the best beer i had in the States


----------



## Jay Cee

Went up north the other week, and took a detour via Warners Bay 'for a couple of nice takeaways'. When the Mrs said it was her shout, and to get as many as my little beery heart desired, this was what we walked out with. 





From left to right:

Prickly Moses Summer Ale (Australia)
Mash Collective Amasia Rumweizen (Australia)
Stone & Wood Jasper Ale (Australia)
Nogno O Pale Ale (Norway)
Moa Five Hop Winter Ale (New Zealand)
KJD Brewing Chocolate Cherry Porter (New Zealand)
Green Flash West Coast IPA (USA)
Rogue Oatmeal Stout (USA)
Ganko Oyaji Barley Wine (Japan)
Kooinda Black IPA (Australia)
Kooinda English Red Ale (Australia)
Kooinda Milk Porter (Australia)
Delerium Tremens Strong Golden Ale (Belgium)

Multiples of same were omitted from photograph.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

see if you can get through them in one sitting.


----------



## tricache

Liam_snorkel said:


> see if you can get through them in one sitting.



And remember it :lol:


----------



## Brew Matt

Jay Cee said:


> Went up north the other week, and took a detour via Warners Bay 'for a couple of nice takeaways'. When the Mrs said it was her shout, and to get as many as my little beery heart desired, this was what we walked out with.



That Japanese Barley Wine looks interesting.


----------



## Jay Cee

Actually the barley wine was one of the standouts. This was a few weeks ago, and we were staying in a very cold location at the Barringtons (high elevation country). So a big, meaty, malty brew was a treat. The other gem was the chocolate cherry porter. Unusual, but brilliant. 

Between the two of us, they were all gone in two days :beer:


----------



## WarmBeer

mje1980 said:


> What's got your royal bumness upset? Did i spell something wrong?



+



bum said:


> Fairly amusing since you're being the princess here. Was just a joke about how hard pretty much every word in those beers is to spell.
> 
> I'll try to refrain from talking up your sensitive vagina anymore, ma'am.



=


----------



## mje1980

Hook Norton Old Hooky. Had this before, and I really like it. Malty delicious ale. Num num. 

Put the popcorn away, my sensitive vagina doesn't like salt!. Being a bum reply, I thought it might've been a dig at my spelling. It wasn't, just a bad read by me. End of story.

Carry on!


----------



## bconnery

Swung by Dan's today as I'd given my old man a tripel the other night and he wanted some similar beers to try. 
Found two pumpkin ales in stock so I thought I'd give them a try. 

Saranac Pumpkin Ale from a brewery in New York State. 
Definite spice and a nice malty mouthfeel. Quite enjoyed this one. 
View attachment 58091


Gage Rds Pumpkin Ale
Hint of spice but a little thin in the body and mouthfeel to me. Lacking that nice caramel and maltiness that most pumpkin ales I've tried have had. 
Definitely second best to the Saranac to me. 
View attachment 58092


----------



## bum

bconnery said:


> Gage Rds Pumpkin Ale
> Hint of spice but a little thin in the body and mouthfeel to me. Lacking that nice caramel and maltiness that most pumpkin ales I've tried have had.


Drinking one of these now. "a little thin" seems generous to me. It tastes like a shandy version of the pumpkin ale I made last year. There's a mild lingering alcohol warmth that really seems out of place in this beer. It isn't an awful beer but for a beer that will be the first pumpkin ale experience for many I think it is completely unrepresentative of the style (having said that, I'm starting to have very strong suspicions that this is why beers like this are starting to show up in Woolies).


----------



## bconnery

bum said:


> Drinking one of these now. "a little thin" seems generous to me. It tastes like a shandy version of the pumpkin ale I made last year. There's a mild lingering alcohol warmth that really seems out of place in this beer. It isn't an awful beer but for a beer that will be the first pumpkin ale experience for many I think it is completely unrepresentative of the style (having said that, I'm starting to have very strong suspicions that this is why beers like this are starting to show up in Woolies).


It is definitely unrepresentative of the style to me also. It was definitely thin I was perhaps being a little diplomatic  Anyone visiting Dan Murphy's I'd recommend the Saranac, I assume they are available nationwide not just Holland Park, Qld...


----------



## seamad

Im pretty sure the latest dans brochure had these two beers written up on the inside back page, flavour of the month,or something like that. So shouod be everywhere.


----------



## soundawake

8 Wired iStout






Been looking at it on the shelf at my local good beer stockist for over 6 months now, always been meaning to pick up a bottle. Finally grabbed one last weekend, didn't even realise it was an imperial stout until I took it out of the fridge tonight.

Pretty bloody good I must say. It deserves its ratebeer rating.


----------



## Bizier

Brew Matt said:


> That Japanese Barley Wine looks interesting.


I got shouted a pour from an aged large-sized bottle of this in Japan and it was seriously good, but I am sure that bottle was well nurtured compared to the marathon the majority of our imports endure. Bairds are a cool brewery.


----------



## bum

I love Bairds and have never had a dud bottle here (all procured from Slowbeer). Obviously, brewery fresh(tm) is always best but we do get good bottles here.


----------



## yum beer

bconnery said:


> It is definitely unrepresentative of the style to me also. It was definitely thin I was perhaps being a little diplomatic  Anyone visiting Dan Murphy's I'd recommend the Saranac, I assume they are available nationwide not just Holland Park, Qld...



Spotted the Saranac in the local woolies yesterday, along with the Sail and anchor Pale Ale and Kolsch, will give 'em a couple weeks when they dont sell and grab some cheap,

nothing real different sells too well around these parts.


----------



## chefsantos

had this at black coffe lyrics (Gold coast) great beer ,very hoppy


----------



## tanked84

Bought some of these through ebay, came in a crate and all.
_Augustiner Bru_
Lager beer helles
_From munich in germany, worked out to be $6 a bottle with postage and all_


----------



## Danwood

Had this last night. 

I think it was an oaked version of this they sent to the last GABS. Loved it then (it got my people's choice vote), and I love it still. It's just missing the vanilla etc from the oak.

Nine malts are crammed into this one apparently and they all blend beautifully, and with just a little hint of smoke too.

Great beer.


----------



## eamonnfoley

tanked84 said:


> Bought some of these through ebay, came in a crate and all.
> _Augustiner Bru_
> Lager beer helles
> _From munich in germany, worked out to be $6 a bottle with postage and all_



$6 a bottle is good for us I guess. But when it costs about 0.80 per bottle over there it there is profit to be made on selling to the countries with really high beer taxes. 
Great beer and I bet it's super fresh.


----------



## mje1980

tanked84 said:


> Bought some of these through ebay, came in a crate and all.
> _Augustiner Bru_
> Lager beer helles
> _From munich in germany, worked out to be $6 a bottle with postage and all_




So, you just bought in on german ebay and got it sent here?. Is that legal? easy?. How many bottles in the crate?


----------



## johnw

As i posted on the Boston Brewery thread, an APA from the local Denmark brewery here in South West Oz. Hopefully will get there this arvo to try the lager and IPA


----------



## tanked84

I was happy to pay $6 for my favorite beer in the world when imported beers are around that at dan murphys not delivered. I got them as low as $5 all depending on the exchange rate.



mje1980 said:


> So, you just bought in on german ebay and got it sent here?. Is that legal? easy?. How many bottles in the crate?



Yeh after searching far and wide for years after attending Oktoberfest i bought it off ebay.de . Because even though you do an international search through ebay.com or .com.au it will not show up.
20 bottles in the crate, i have purchased it multiple times without an issue.
It was very easy !!!! :chug: I wouldn't think it was illegal? h34r: 
Postage took 2-3weeks.
i beleive the guys username was american-supps or similar.

Now after just getting into home brewing, My goal is to create and brew something similar.


----------



## geoffi

Yes, you certainly can find some superb beers on eBay.de...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Das-Bier-der-Aussie...8f#ht_500wt_689


----------



## lukiep8

It's not illegal. You just have to mindful that if customs want to charge you the taxes, they can, which means it won't be as little as 6 bucks a bottle.


----------



## geoffi

Then there's this...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/2-X-5-Liter-Dose-Pa...9#ht_2261wt_689

10 litres for 21 euros...faaaahk....


----------



## Northside Novice

Happy Halloween mutha fakas ;-)



Hmmm loving these sideways iPhone upload pics ....


----------



## pimpsqueak

Geoffi said:


> Yes, you certainly can find some superb beers on eBay.de...
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Das-Bier-der-Aussie...8f#ht_500wt_689



Yep.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/6-Dosen-ACDC-Bier-a...=item58979f5539


----------



## DU99

Something for the weekend


----------



## Adam Howard

These are from a few days ago, Arrow Brewing Company from Arrowtown NZ. Great labels, don't need to wash the bastards off!









Today, two reds.









Sierra Nevada Beer Camp Imperial Red Ale. Not nearly hoppy enough, had plenty of malt backbone to support a big hop profile, leaves me wishing I'd got something else.


----------



## yum beer

Adamski29 said:


> Sierra Nevada Beer Camp Imperial Red Ale. Not nearly hoppy enough, had plenty of malt backbone to support a big hop profile, leaves me wishing I'd got something else.



Not suprising, seriously overrated brewery IMO.


----------



## Florian

First time I'm having this. Very enjoyable, glad I have a few more in storage.


----------



## seamad

Going to try the rodenbach next week.

Having the belle vue gueuze now. Pretty tame and too sweet by a long way, especially as last week was the cantillon rose de gambrinus. Somewhere in the middle would be an excelleny compromise for a more sessionable drink.


----------



## jlm

seamad said:


> Going to try the rodenbach next week.
> 
> Having the belle vue gueuze now. Pretty tame and too sweet by a long way, especially as last week was the cantillon rose de gambrinus. Somewhere in the middle would be an excelleny compromise for a more sessionable drink.



And for my money, that would be Rodenbach. I wish I had one in front of me to post......Insert sad, thirsty emoticon.


----------



## manticle

seamad said:


> Going to try the rodenbach next week.
> 
> Having the belle vue gueuze now. Pretty tame and too sweet by a long way, especially as last week was the cantillon rose de gambrinus. Somewhere in the middle would be an excelleny compromise for a more sessionable drink.


Belle vue kriek is pretty awful for the same reasons.
Rodenbach grand cru is superb.


----------



## Northside Novice

:icon_drool2: yes that Rodenbach Grand Cru is very bloody good ! I was surprised alot, as i didnt really expect anything that special from it , but fuk me, it is a top class , satisfying beer.
I quite liked the belle vue geueze .... though i am not very familiar with the funky bunch , 








Frorestinne Ambrosia 7.5%


quite nice and refeshing even with the high alc, lovely colour , a nice fresh fruity ale going down a treat on a late spring satday while todays brew boils away :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> :icon_drool2: yes that Rodenbach Grand Cru is very bloody good ! I was surprised alot, as i didnt really expect anything that special from it , but fuk me, it is a top class , satisfying beer.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 58249
> 
> 
> 
> Frorestinne Ambrosia 7.5%
> 
> 
> quite nice and refeshing even with the high alc, lovely colour , a nice fresh fruity ale going down a treat on a late spring satday while todays brew boils away :icon_cheers:


That, my friend, is a cool looking glass - beer looks more-ish as well.


----------



## Northside Novice

thanks mate  have to catch up with you soon to sample these pannepots ! next weekend ? :beer:


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> thanks mate  have to catch up with you soon to sample these pannepots ! next weekend ? :beer:



Sounds like a plan :icon_cheers:


----------



## mje1980

Grimbergen. Not as full on as a lot of belgians, but very nice. A session beer at 6.5%. Love to make something similar. Up next will be leffe radiuese, then a blue chimay.


----------



## mje1980

yum beer said:


> Not suprising, seriously overrated brewery IMO.




You really hate SN don't you?.


----------



## [email protected]

Murrays Wild Thing - 330ml bottle.

Perfect day for it, a bit of a cold snap after some warmer weather!

I am pretty happy with my own RIS, but when ever i drink one of these it inspires me to do a better job next time.... :beerbang:


----------



## mje1980

Is that the.belgian stout?


----------



## [email protected]

mje1980 said:


> Is that the.belgian stout?



Heart of Darkness is the Belgian. 

I really really rate the oak aged HOD :icon_drool2: 

I like wild thing better than the ordinary HOD though...first world problems

Also there is Season of the Abyss which i did not get around to trying this year. Apparently fermented with 3711? Very high alcohol robust and dry.


----------



## pk.sax

SN porter. Nice.

2 days ago, coopers dark ale, fraction of the price, very tasty, about half the alcohol of the SN. Hands down winner.


----------



## Spiesy

Mountain Goat IPA.

Very nice, the label claims Citra and Galaxy - I can't pick the Galaxy, but it's a lovely beer. Goat are without doubt one of my favourite local breweries - big fan of their Hightail. 

Next up, Mikkeller Single Hop IPA - Bravo (to learn about a new hop) and then a Mountain Goat Triple Hightail Ale!


----------



## TasChris

Just found Heretic beers while I was in Launceston on the week end.
Just finished Evil twin and starting Evil Cousin.
WOW

Cheers
Chris


----------



## chunckious

Had both on the weekend for the 1st time as well TC.
While both amazing beers, it struck how good some of our local brewers are going.
Hopdog's Redhopulous is in the same ballpark as the Twin for me at 1/3 the price. Beautiful beer!


----------



## mje1980

Beer4U said:


> Heart of Darkness is the Belgian.
> 
> I really really rate the oak aged HOD :icon_drool2:
> 
> I like wild thing better than the ordinary HOD though...first world problems
> 
> Also there is Season of the Abyss which i did not get around to trying this year. Apparently fermented with 3711? Very high alcohol robust and dry.




WOuld be good if someone in wollongong stocked them!


----------



## Danwood

Just got back from White Rabbit, Healesville. No pics, but I had a go of the Wormbird on handpump.

Belgian style stout with a little bit of roastiness, little bit of fruitiness (stone fruit) and nicely smooth from the handpump.

Barrel aged too apparently, but I didn't get too much of that flavour.

If you're keen, they offer to give your Wormbird a shot of Brett in the form of some aged Dark Ale. This gives it a nice tang which I think brings out the stone fruit a bit more.

Very nice...and a Mountain Goat Triple Hightail for dessert


----------



## RagingBull

TasChris said:


> Just found Heretic beers while I was in Launceston on the week end.
> Just finished Evil twin and starting Evil Cousin.
> WOW
> 
> Cheers
> Chris



Where in Launceston mate?


----------



## TasChris

RagingBull said:


> Where in Launceston mate?


Crown Cellars in Bathurst St. Small little bottle shop in Bathurst St on the left as you come in to Launie.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## DU99

You cant miss it,thirsty camel


----------



## Fish13

Wow


----------



## billygoat

Samuel Smiths Old Brewery Pale Ale, one of my favourites.


----------



## Northside Novice

"Assignment by John Vanloo of San Francisco-based Waterloo Beverages LLC to develop & manufacture the Westoek Ale 6% ABV at & by the Deca Brewery. As this was a very complex recipe to deal with, Deca asked Urbain Coutteau, brew master at Struise to collaborate on this project. 4 grain Blond dry triple ale married to a soft English bitter. Urbains Magnum hops for bittering, Styrian Goldings for different aroma hop gifts in the boil, late boil & flame out, Hallertauer Mittelfrueh for dry hopping."




yup its greeat :icon_drunk:


----------



## kixbooty

Went to IBS and this is what happened:

TEMPLE Saison De Miel

EPIC Hop Zombie

8WIRED Hopwired IPA

MIKELLA Single Hop Simcoe 

BREWDOG Single Hop IPA Motueka

BEATEN TRACK Gibb River Rye

YEASTIE BOYS Gunnamatta

8WIRED Tall Poppy India Red Ale

$110  Oops!!!


----------



## krausenhaus

kixbooty said:


> View attachment 58367
> 
> 
> Went to IBS and this is what happened:
> 
> TEMPLE Saison De Miel
> 
> EPIC Hop Zombie
> 
> 8WIRED Hopwired IPA
> 
> MIKELLA Single Hop Simcoe
> 
> BREWDOG Single Hop IPA Motueka
> 
> BEATEN TRACK Gibb River Rye
> 
> YEASTIE BOYS Gunnamatta
> 
> 8WIRED Tall Poppy India Red Ale
> 
> $110  Oops!!!



Why did we do that when there are two perfectly shit beers in the keezer?


----------



## kixbooty

krausenhaus said:


> Why did we do that when there are two perfectly shit beers in the keezer?



Good point!


----------



## winkle

This shot probaly explains why I feel like shit3 today.
Pannepot is the ducks nuts



Ta NN, we'll catch up next time your allowed out.


----------



## mje1980

Green Flash West coast IPA. Num num num is all i can say. I had it a while ago but found it bitter, however, i'd had a few beers beforehand. This time i really enjoyed it. 


Harvouston ( sp? ) Old engine oil porter. The only thing i will say is the name is spot on. Wil pass on it next time.


----------



## clifftiger

One of my go to beers tonight - I rarely walk out of Warners at the Bay without a Weissenohe Doppelbok. Malty goodness.



Saw a couple of posts back the Murrays Stouts. Thankful that getting access to these isn't a problem here in Newcastle. On my once a year business trip to Brisbane a week or so ago, sought out the Scratch Bar. Great little bar. Happened to have Seasons in the Abyss on tap, served far too cold but just had to work through a couple of Bear Republic Peter Brown Trubutes whilst it warmed through. A tough gig that - happy days. Nice glass the stout was served in also.


----------



## Bizier

winkle said:


> This shot probaly explains why I feel like shit3 today.
> Pannepot is the ducks nuts
> 
> 
> 
> Ta NN, we'll catch up next time your allowed out.


That gives me a tingle in my special place.

I polished off the remainder of Friday's growler of Green Flash Westcoast last night, expensive but good. Earlier I had hooked into some Yellow snow, Rogue Imperial IPA and the LC Puffing Billy (ha!) on draught.


----------



## Adam Howard

Shit photo. Good beer though. I have liked both the german lagers that LC have done. The Marzen was great and this is pretty darn good. Great colour, hint of smoke, good hop to malt balance (not as hoppy as I thought it would be). Hoppy for a bock, drinks like a bock that had sex with a pilsner. Good work LC. Haters gonna hate.

Oh and it's name is the train that ends it's journey in my hometown so that's pretty cool.


----------



## Bizier

Adamski29 said:


> Oh and it's name is the train that ends it's journey in my hometown so that's pretty cool.


Now who's being naiive...


----------



## Adam Howard

Bizier said:


> Now who's being naiive...



:huh: ? I wish there was a sarcasm font to use for those special times.


----------



## Adam Howard

Not terrible. Nice grainy malt character, zero hop. Better than aussie megaswill is probably the nicest thing to say about it.


----------



## Northside Novice

a few goodies from last weekend at 'brassiere de hogshead'




sour , not sure i into sour yet but pleased to learn .



the entree..




main,



both pannepots where freaken amazing! up there with the trappists' best efforts. so many flavours in one small sip :icon_drool2: 

big thanks to winkle for a top night and many of his finest brews too , i have fuzzy memories of handpumps n cigars


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> a few goodies from last weekend at 'brassiere de hogshead'
> 
> View attachment 58524
> 
> 
> sour , not sure i into sour yet but pleased to learn .
> View attachment 58525
> 
> 
> the entree..
> 
> View attachment 58526
> 
> 
> main,
> 
> 
> 
> both pannepots where freaken amazing! up there with the trappists' best efforts. so many flavours in one small sip :icon_drool2:
> 
> big thanks to winkle for a top night and many of his finest brews too , i have fuzzy memories of handpumps n cigars



Was a good if silghtly hazy day/evening/night....
The Pannepots were good, very good, - I should have set up the handpump before we got into the session  , and I'm sure the Belgium Imperial Stouts and cigar combo had something to do with the hangover Sunday 

Rosella Weiss next time....


----------



## Pennywise

A few of the recent ones


----------



## Northside Novice

winkle said:


> Was a good if silghtly hazy day/evening/night....
> The Pannepots were good, very good, - I should have set up the handpump before we got into the session  , and I'm sure the Belgium Imperial Stouts and cigar combo had something to do with the hangover Sunday
> 
> Rosella Weiss next time....




yup, i was ruff till tuesday !! looking forward to the rosella mate .....


dont bother with this lil number , bloody matilda bay used to excite me but now its just chit like dis ..




yey 4 the mar-keting gurus , more like minimum effort


----------



## bum

Pennywise said:


>


Having one of these at the minute. It is pretty nice but the alc is a bit forward for mine and I can smell a bit of vegemite in the aroma (but not tasting any). Had Temptress on tap last night and reckon it is much better.

Speaking of last night:
Feral Watermelon Warhead - Pretty nice but I was thinking "lolly-water" the whole time I was drinking it. I wish they'd hit the sourness a bit harder and backed off on the sweetness a touch - comes across tiny bit like a slightly infected white wine.
Feral Smoked Porter - very, very clean beer. They should have either gone harder on the smoke or made a more interesting base beer to sit underneath it.
Hawthorn Amber - had it in the bottle before and enjoyed it so was happy to see it on tap. Not sure there's many beers where I prefer the bottle version but if there is such a list this beer has been added to it.
Prickly Moses Blueberry Hef - BIG blueberry aroma and flavour but VERY pale yellow colour. I dunno, I'll go he if there's any real blueberry in it. I enjoyed it but was very glad I only grabbed a pot because a little goes a long way - too sweet for a session.
Feral Hop Hog - I'm not sure this one is a lot better than it is in the bottle. It's a very enjoyable beer but I still consider it a joke if they still put AIPA on the label these days. Basically hop juice, little malt character.
LCPA - first time I've had it on tap, if you can imagine such a thing. Completely lacking the metallic thing I've gotten from every bottle.


----------



## Pennywise

Lol swmbo said the same thing, about temptress tasting better. Me, I dunno, I didnt get any vegemite in aroma, but I agree with the alc. I'd like to see a little more bitterness but really thats a small issue for me with a beer like this. Would love to grab one from the brewery next time I'm there


----------



## bum

Don't get me wrong, I really enjoyed it and would get another if I ever have the chance. I just reckon the Temptress hits its targets a little better.


----------



## Northside Novice

bit pist that i not drinking this from a glass horn, 


La Corne 5.9% blonde, lovely aroma, "crisp" as shit, 2010 medal winner , a lot better than i thought it would be , actually its preety bloody good,think it would be better in a glass horn though <_<


----------



## Pennywise

Did you open that beer with a spanner?


----------



## Northside Novice

nah man jus a bottle opener? but i am a bit of a spanner and i did open it ? so yer i did


----------



## Brew Matt

northside novice said:


> bit pist that i not drinking this from a glass horn, View attachment 58543
> 
> 
> La Corne 5.9% blonde, lovely aroma, "crisp" as shit, 2010 medal winner , a lot better than i thought it would be , actually its preety bloody good,think it would be better in a glass horn though <_<



I have been keeping an eye open for a glass horn for some time - they are never cheap. A gift pack with a glass horn included for say $25 would be good.


----------



## DU99

:kooi: Daughter like the bottle..


----------



## soundawake

DU99 said:


> :kooi: Daughter like the bottle..



Had a bottle of that the other night, wasn't too bad at all!


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Swung past Wine Emporium while out running a few errands.


----------



## Ross

Pennywise said:


> A few of the recent ones




Please resize your images before posting. This is a pain even on ADSL2

Cheers Ross


----------



## Ross

geoff_tewierik said:


> Swung past Wine Emporium while out running a few errands.




you need a hand


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Sure, come visit 

There's more in the fridge.


----------



## bum

Epic Hop Zombie - This thing smells _amazing_. Bitterness is fairly smooth considering how firm it is although the resinous qualities combine with the bitterness in a way I've never noticed in any other beer and it doesn't seem to work for me. Alc is a bit warmer than I like in a beer this pale. Still a fairly tops beer but.


----------



## WarmBeer

Sierra Nevada HOPTIMUMMMMMYUMMMMMYUMMMMmmmyummmmyummmmmummmmm.....

I think it may have some hops in it.


----------



## TasChris

Picked up a few beers from Burnie today.



Cheers


----------



## Innes

soundawake said:


> Had a bottle of that the other night, wasn't too bad at all!


 Just picked up three bottles of this for $5.00 each at my local BWS today. Can't go wrong at that price.


----------



## Muggus

TasChris said:


> Picked up a few beers from Burnie today.
> View attachment 58561
> 
> 
> Cheers


Have fun with the Rex Attitude


----------



## Juzdu

I was just at the Mitre Tavern, my favourite city watering hole in Melbourne. Spotted a Matilda Bay I.G.P. "Cloudy Australian Ale" (apparently stands for Itchy Green Pants...no I don't know why) on tap, so being the beer slut I am I couldn't help but grab a pint. Pretty good brew, lots of malt up front, clean and crisp, not as cloudy as the name suggests though. Here's a pic:




Excuse the focus, seems my blackberry thought the pepper shaker in the background was more interesting than my beer....


----------



## bum

8 Wired Super Conductor - Smells gorgeous but tastes very much akin to my more disappointing IIPAs. In fact, it tastes a lot like the IPA I have on at the moment where I forgot to empty ~400ml of starsan out of the cube before transferring the wort - make of this what you will.


----------



## Adam Howard

geoff_tewierik said:


> Swung past Wine Emporium while out running a few errands.
> snip



Whoa Geoff! Only beer I recognise is the Temple one!


----------



## bum

Anyone else find the Burliegh Brewing FIGJAM IPA really cough syrupy?


----------



## Fish13

got a delivery today


----------



## Salt

bum said:


> 8 Wired Super Conductor - Smells gorgeous but tastes very much akin to my more disappointing IIPAs. In fact, it tastes a lot like the IPA I have on at the moment where I forgot to empty ~400ml of starsan out of the cube before transferring the wort - make of this what you will.



Really? Travelled/Handelled badly? The Superconductor I have had hear in NZ on Tap and Bottle has been bloody fantastic...Hopefully if you try it again, you will have a better experience mate.


----------



## yum beer

fish13 said:


> got a delivery today



C'mon Fish that should be in a different thread.....Whats in the box...



enjoy.. :beer:


----------



## Pennywise

Ross said:


> Please resize your images before posting. This is a pain even on ADSL2
> 
> Cheers Ross




Cement, have a cup


----------



## rehab

No Pic but enjoying a quick bottle of Epic Mayhem 2012 limited release. Not sure if it as stellar as it used to be but still a bloody good drop.


----------



## chunckious

Moon Dog's - Henry Ford's Girthsome Fjord. Indian Brown Ale.
Big, boozey and smack full of flavour. Noice


----------



## Danwood

Had a Greenflash IPA at last, just to see what the fuss is about.

Yep, very good, although a little jaded from its long journey.

The poor thing had to follow a fresh pint of Feral's Hop Hog, no easy task. 

The Alehouse Project, Brunswick has a good line up at the moment !


----------



## waggastew

Sierra Nevada Northern Hemisphere Wet Hop Ale 2012 from local BWS. Bottled in June 2012

Lots of upfront bitterness that lingers, and lingers. Very drying and not overly pleasant. Hops are more on the spicey/herbal end of the spectrum, not much in the way of fruit. Malt is very subtle as well. Getting an almost Belgian/brett phenolic character.

Not sure if it works......


----------



## bum

HopDog BrewWorks Horns Up - Your branding is confused (I'm gonna open a brewery called Hop Moon Dog Brews just to make sure that no-one anywhere actually knows what they are buying) and this beer is bad. My throat feels like I'm drinking glue - and, spice aside, my tongue seconds the impression.


----------



## waggastew

bum said:


> HopDog BrewWorks Horns Up - Your branding is confused (I'm gonna open a brewery called Hop Moon Dog Brews just to make sure that no-one anywhere actually knows what they are buying) and this beer is bad. My throat feels like I'm drinking glue - and, spice aside, my tongue seconds the impression.



Admittedly it was a few months back but I erroneously bought a few of there brews thinking they were a US based mob. Lets just say I should of spent my hard earned on something else. I am all for the micro-revolution but these guys are gonna have hard time getting repeat business if the beers I tasted were indicative of all their beers.


----------



## Black Devil Dog

Been enjoying a few White Rabbit, White Ales. Highly recommend it. 
Rather expensive, I think it was $60 something for a case. 
But having saved shiploads by making my own beer for the last year, I thoroughly deserve to reward myself though.

So my advice is don't delay, get some White Rabbit, reward yourself, you deserve it too.


----------



## jbowers

bum said:


> HopDog BrewWorks Horns Up - Your branding is confused (I'm gonna open a brewery called Hop Moon Dog Brews just to make sure that no-one anywhere actually knows what they are buying) and this beer is bad. My throat feels like I'm drinking glue - and, spice aside, my tongue seconds the impression.



Wholeheartedly agree. A friend of the brewers dropped a few bottles off for me to try when I used to work at Purvis. Couldn't stand that one.


----------



## Juzdu

Black Devil Dog said:


> Been enjoying a few White Rabbit, White Ales. Highly recommend it.
> Rather expensive, I think it was $60 something for a case.
> But having saved shiploads by making my own beer for the last year, I thoroughly deserve to reward myself though.
> 
> So my advice is don't delay, get some White Rabbit, reward yourself, you deserve it too.


+1 to that, bloody ripping drop. And their Dark Ale is bloody good too. They'd wanna be at $68 a case. Such a shame local craft brews are so damned exxy. I stopped drinking 3 Ravens a while ago due to the price, despite them being 5 minutes up the road.


----------



## chunckious

jbowers said:


> Wholeheartedly agree. A friend of the brewers dropped a few bottles off for me to try when I used to work at Purvis. Couldn't stand that one.



I think it's a great beer. Good brewery, good prices.
Redhopulous is brilliant IMO. That beer has me searching for American Amber recipes 
The Children of the Darkness is unbalanced to be that big......would love one in QLD winter (oxymoron alert)


----------



## Fish13

yum beer said:


> C'mon Fish that should be in a different thread.....Whats in the box...
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy.. :beer:



i'll try. havent even drank the day of the long shadow yet....


----------



## sinkas

Salt said:


> Really? Travelled/Handelled badly? The Superconductor I have had hear in NZ on Tap and Bottle has been bloody fantastic...Hopefully if you try it again, you will have a better experience mate.



I didnt think much of it either,
tasted like alot of IIPAS' that swing and miss,
hop zomnbie is so vastly superior, leave rest to shame


----------



## sinkas

fish13 said:


> i'll try. havent even drank the day of the long shadow yet....



if you are coming the wa xmas case, ill bring you a bottle, I am afraid its becoming quite thin and spicy


----------



## Muggus

Black Devil Dog said:


> Been enjoying a few White Rabbit, White Ales. Highly recommend it.
> Rather expensive, I think it was $60 something for a case.


$60 a case is actually quite affordable for a craft beer.
Considering some of the beers on this thread are $60 a BOTTLE...if not more...$60 a carton is a bargain.
But yeah, nice beer...as is their Dark Ale


----------



## bum

Moon Dog Perverse Sexual Amalgam - After smelling it I spent a fair bit of time too scared to taste it. Some dark aroma in between Christmas pud and red wine sitting underneath something akin to oxidised oyster sauce (this smell may not exist in the real world). Tastes muuuuch better than it smells. A bit like a sticky and sweet ugly step-sister to Rodenbach's Cinderella. Seems completely out of balance without actually heading in any extreme. I guess I'm actually enjoying it so long as I hold my breath when putting the snout in the glass. There is a fairly unpleasant mouth and throat coating going on here though. Would buy again but not very often and never more than one bottle - it is one of those beers you save for when you're really disappointed in yourself and you need to have a good hard think about what you're done.


----------



## Blitzer

bum said:


> Moon Dog Perverse Sexual Amalgam - After smelling it I spent a fair bit of time too scared to taste it. Some dark aroma in between Christmas pud and red wine sitting underneath something akin to oxidised oyster sauce (this smell may not exist in the real world). Tastes muuuuch better than it smells. A bit like a sticky and sweet ugly step-sister to Rodenbach's Cinderella. Seems completely out of balance without actually heading in any extreme. I guess I'm actually enjoying it so long as I hold my breath when putting the snout in the glass. There is a fairly unpleasant mouth and throat coating going on here though. Would buy again but not very often and never more than one bottle - it is one of those beers you save for when you're really disappointed in yourself and you need to have a good hard think about what you're done.



I really want one now! Lol.
Currently drinking Mountain Goat - Rapunzel 2012Actually quite nice very similar to to a less intense Duval.
Had a Timmermans Kriek earlier tasted like cherry starburst delicious!


----------



## Fish13

sinkas said:


> if you are coming the wa xmas case, ill bring you a bottle, I am afraid its becoming quite thin and spicy



I better drink mine shortly then. Been waiting on a mate to come round


----------



## keifer33

A very easy drinking beer. Very deceiving bitterness considering the initial aroma. Smooth and a nice lingering bitterness for the first few sips until you adjust then incredibly smooth. If I can perfect my Americans to get like this ill be a happy man.


----------



## lukiep8

sinkas said:


> I didnt think much of it either,
> tasted like alot of IIPAS' that swing and miss,
> hop zomnbie is so vastly superior, leave rest to shame



As you know, I am the complete opposite and do not like Zombie at all.

Super Conductor was great, but at this stage, Heretic Evil Cousin leaves all for dead.


----------



## Black Devil Dog

bum said:


> Moon Dog Perverse Sexual Amalgam - After smelling it I spent a fair bit of time too scared to taste it. Some dark aroma in between Christmas pud and red wine sitting underneath something akin to oxidised oyster sauce (this smell may not exist in the real world). Tastes muuuuch better than it smells. A bit like a sticky and sweet ugly step-sister to Rodenbach's Cinderella. Seems completely out of balance without actually heading in any extreme. I guess I'm actually enjoying it so long as I hold my breath when putting the snout in the glass. There is a fairly unpleasant mouth and throat coating going on here though. Would buy again but not very often and never more than one bottle - it is one of those beers you save for when you're really disappointed in yourself and you need to have a good hard think about what you're done.



So in laymans terms it stinks like sh!t and tastes like crap.


----------



## bum

"Layman's terms"?

Sorry if I got too technical, bro...


----------



## adryargument

Black Devil Dog said:


> Been enjoying a few White Rabbit, White Ales. Highly recommend it.
> Rather expensive, I think it was $60 something for a case.
> But having saved shiploads by making my own beer for the last year, I thoroughly deserve to reward myself though.
> 
> So my advice is don't delay, get some White Rabbit, reward yourself, you deserve it too.



I really enjoy the new white rabbit.
One hell of a lot better since they dropped the open fermentation and switched to a Belgian yeast strain.

Before that it was very hit and miss and they didn't age to well.


----------



## Danwood

bum said:


> Moon Dog Perverse Sexual Amalgam - After smelling it I spent a fair bit of time too scared to taste it. Some dark aroma in between Christmas pud and red wine sitting underneath something akin to oxidised oyster sauce (this smell may not exist in the real world). Tastes muuuuch better than it smells. A bit like a sticky and sweet ugly step-sister to Rodenbach's enjoying it so long as I hold my breath when putting the snout in the glass. There is a fairly unpleasant mouth and throat coating going on here though. Would buy again but not very often and never more than one bottle - it is one of those beers you save for when you're really disappointed in yourself and you need to have a good hard think about what you're done.



:icon_offtopic: The difference, I think, with Moondog beers is they struggle with consistency.
Their beers can vary quite a bit from batch to batch, carbonation levels being a common change.
I also think recipe tweaking happens a fair bit.
It makes for interesting drinking, as far removed from their massive CUB neighbour as you could get, who produce ber-consistent (shit) beer every time.
I'm not making a comment on Bum's review, just suggesting they're a brewery who should be given second chances, if only to reward their experimentation. 
As a side note, they have barrel aged barley wine at the brewery which should be worth looking out for :icon_drool2:


----------



## bum

I _loved_ their pumpkin porter so I hope my review (such as it is) doesn't come across as a broadside on the brewery as a whole. I also hope it doesn't come across as a broadside on the beer either - I did enjoy the experience even if I'm not going to put it forward as a technically sound beer.

About consistency, it is probably unfair to talk about that particular beer in those terms given the nature of its production. I haven't had more than one bottle of any of their beers so I won't add to that discussion except to say that it sounds entirely likely that you're correct given their openly out-there attitude - you're gonna break a few eggs making their particular brand of omelette.

In defence of CUB (  ), Abbotsford Invalid Stout is basically the only beer I'll ever buy a slab of. This may say more about my buying habits rather than the beer itself though.


----------



## Black Devil Dog

adryargument said:


> I really enjoy the new white rabbit.
> One hell of a lot better since they dropped the open fermentation and *switched to a Belgian yeast strain.*
> 
> Before that it was very hit and miss and they didn't age to well.



Which yeast strain would that be, do you know?


----------



## winkle

Sometimes wrong is right.



Hot day, fixing creepycrawly to new hose, MG steam beer and a frosty mug


----------



## bum

La Sirene Wild Saison - Pretty nice lemony spice in the aroma gives way to not much on the palate apart from a clean and refreshing beer. Possibly a very good example but not where my interests lie.


----------



## TasChris

Muggus said:


> Have fun with the Rex Attitude


Hmmm wasn't quite what I was expecting!
Once is enough

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Pennywise

bum said:


> La Sirene Wild Saison - Pretty nice lemony spice in the aroma gives way to not much on the palate apart from a clean and refreshing beer. Possibly a very good example but not where my interests lie.



I've not had a heap of Saisons but I loved this one, can't comment on wether to style or not but going by what I have had, it's not really classable. Regardless if it is one :huh:


----------



## Pennywise

TasChris said:


> Hmmm wasn't quite what I was expecting!
> Once is enough
> 
> Cheers
> Chris



Try the double rex lmao. All I could taste for a week was a fireplace


----------



## Howlingdog

Purchases for Ireland-Argentina game.


----------



## Northside Novice

interesting haul there mate , where did you buy them from ?


----------



## bum

Pennywise said:


> I've not had a heap of Saisons but I loved this one, can't comment on wether to style or not but going by what I have had, it's not really classable. Regardless if it is one :huh:


After my post above I tipped the yeasty dregs in the last half of the glass hoping for a bit more of, well, anything really and got a bit of the aroma in the flavour. This may have been a disgraceful thing to have done but it made the beer more enjoyable for me.

As I say, it seemed a very well made beer and I have nothing in particular in the way of complaints about it - just not my pint of beer. I'm not real experienced with saisons either - only had a handful of different ones and this one and Dupont were the only ones I've had that I didn't think were ordinary (not to say that I think this one is quite up there with Dupont).


----------



## Howlingdog

northside novice said:


> interesting haul there mate , where did you buy them from ?


On holidays www.nextdoor.ie


----------



## Northside Novice

haha nice one  enjoy the game mate :beerbang:

i was kinda hoping you found them in bris some where


----------



## DU99

:icon_offtopic: one of the techs who services our automation system.his nephew is the brewer at 8 degrees


----------



## adryargument

Black Devil Dog said:


> Which yeast strain would that be, do you know?



Unfortunately no, didn't get into that much detail when i was talking to them at one of the beer festivals.


----------



## DU99

Go a bargain(least i think it was)Woolworth's had choc hops $8 for a 4 pack.their expire date is march 2013


----------



## Howlingdog

DU99 said:


> :icon_offtopic: one of the techs who services our automation system.his nephew is the brewer at 8 degrees



Did a tour there last Tuesday and sampled their "A Winters Ale" pre-release.


----------



## bum

Mornington Peninsula Imperial Amber Ale - Not sure what they're banging on about with the "lashings of American hops" malarkey on the label but the lightly toasty, toffee malt is really, really nice. Probably the best beer I've had from this brewery. Well, my favourite anyway.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Not a bad drop but really doesn't give me the orgasm that Westmalle tripel does. Did I say that out loud? :huh:




EDIT- forgot the damn pic.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Does anyone have a clone for this? If you do your full of shit  




My favourite beer. Sorry Sav last bottle mate. Go you half's in a carton next free delivery?


----------



## lukiep8

3 kegs of that landing in the shop in a week, one for our staff Christmas party!


----------



## hsb

Quaffed a Cantillon Ros De Gambrinus last night. Fantastic, raspberry fizzy funk fest. 
Trying to save the Cantillon Gueze I've got stowed, not sure how long that'll last.
Not having much luck convincing the family there's a DisneyLand in Brussels we should visit.

Not my picture


----------



## Thefatdoghead

LUKIE said:


> 3 kegs of that landing in the shop in a week, one for our staff Christmas party!



Thats awesome mate! Curious to know what the cost is for the 3 keg and freight?


----------



## lukiep8

Gav80 said:


> Thats awesome mate! Curious to know what the cost is for the 3 keg and freight?



Kegs are not for sale, excpet on the growler station.


----------



## bum

Largely happy with the results for this semester that that were released today so it seemed just as good an excuse as any.







Pic does not do the beer justice at all. Neither could my description. Lovely stuff.


----------



## winkle

bum said:


> Largely happy with the results for this semester that that were released today so it seemed just as good an excuse as any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic does not do the beer justice at all. Neither could my description. Lovely stuff.


Hell, I need to get some :icon_drool2:


----------



## chunckious

winkle said:


> Hell, I need to get some of those glasses :icon_drool2:




Fixed/Edit


----------



## Brew Matt

DU99 said:


> Go a bargain(least i think it was)Woolworth's had choc hops $8 for a 4 pack.their expire date is march 2013



Woolworths affiliates must have an oversupply of this as I purchased a carton for around $20 - 25 from BWS Yamba around May this year.

It is a nice beer, but as my tastebuds recall, the initial release from the Easter before was better (and came in a 700ml bottle rather than the 330's).


----------



## waggastew

Over the last few days:

Burleigh Brewing FIGJAM IPA - Nice lighter style, good balance of hops and smooth/slick malt. Almost sessionable

Endeavour Hop Vintage 2012 - Pale Ale with definite hop presence. Maybe a little thin.......

Mountain Goat IPA - Yummy. These boys brew good beer

Stew


----------



## bum

Temple Oatmeal Stout - This will be read as a criticism, it is not: if you took Abbotsford Invalid Stout, dialed up the chocolate in the aroma and the filled out the mouthfeel a touch then you'd have this beer. Lingers on the palate a bit longer which is good. A little more bitter. Nice beer.


----------



## Adam Howard

bum said:


> Pic does not do the beer justice at all. Neither could my description. Lovely stuff.



Couldn't agree more. Shared a bottle of the '07 a couple of months ago. Awesome beer. Couldn't believe it when I saw 10 on a shelf in a supermarket in Wellington. So hard to find in Aus.


----------



## Northside Novice

coops 2010 vintarge... bloody lovely


----------



## [email protected]

Had this in the fridge for the last 14 months or so...last luggage beer.

All I can say is, its absolute bliss.


----------



## razz

Found this at Uncle dan's today. Nice drop! Maybe Kooinda's is slightly better?
PS. A bit out of focus, it's from Mountain Goat.


----------



## Northside Novice

Christmas cake


----------



## Brew Matt

razz said:


> Found this at Uncle dan's today. Nice drop! Maybe Kooinda's is slightly better?
> PS. A bit out of focus, it's from Mountain Goat.



What did this Black IPA set you back? Have not seen this in DM's I have visited.


----------



## razz

Brew Matt said:


> What did this Black IPA set you back? Have not seen this in DM's I have visited.


$11.99 for a 750ml.


----------



## RobjF

Kicking back with a Fersty Ferret nice Dorset summer ale. Then had my first Kooinda black IPA, wow what a drop. Having a Samuel Adams summer ale as i type. Very refreshing citrusy wheat ale. And have a Punk IPA from Scotland waiting in the fridge. Mmmmm.


----------



## bum

Prickly Moses Tailpipe Brown Ale - Had I not read the label I'd have thought this was a nice enough beer (tailpipe/brown juxtaposition notwithstanding - good work, non-existent marketing department!). But I did read the label. They are clearly aiming for an American Brown. Either me or or this brewery has NO ******* CLUE what an American Brown should taste like. I'll bet my balls it is them.

Nice beer but is so far out of style that I don't even know how to finish this sentence.

[Edit: typo]


----------



## Bizier

Fuggle me, this is good beer. Great work kids.


----------



## Bizier

I'm too tired and tipsy to accurately describe this, but it is delicious and sour. Like granny underpants plus spice cupboard and lemon juice.


----------



## Black Devil Dog

Bizier said:


> it is delicious and sour. Like granny underpants lemon juice.




Sick man, sick. Sick.......hmmm might try it.


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> View attachment 59042
> 
> Not sure why all the bad feed back , I really like this beer , even after uncle dan has had his way with it ! I would put it up there with the best of what Aussie craftiest are brewing



I had one on tap that was completely undrinkable, at least that looks ok.


----------



## yum beer

northside novice said:


> View attachment 59041
> I did



That looks like it could well be the best beer brewed in Qld.


----------



## carniebrew

Weihenstephan Hefe Weissbier Dunkel. Came with my 3 pack and glass special at Uncle Dan's. Fantastic dunkel, as you'd expect from these guys.

http://danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_904078...er-dunkel-500ml

I'm getting down to G&G tomorrow to buy what I need to brew something similar.


----------



## bum

Sierra Nevada Northern Hemisphere Harvest Wet Hop Ale (this title typing caper is thirsty work). I'm not quite able to believe that I am going to say this - but I think it would be much nicer if they cut back the crystal a bit and brought the bitterness down a touch further than that. Nice beer though. Lovely spiciness which I think suffers slighty at the hands of the thick mouthfeel and lingering bitterness.


----------



## pk.sax

2 yr old stubby of big helga. Quite delicious. Bitterness has developed and nice sweet maltiness on the nose.


----------



## rotten

bum said:


> Sierra Nevada Northern Hemisphere Harvest Wet Hop Ale (this title typing caper is thirsty work). I'm not quite able to believe that I am going to say this - but I think it would be much nicer if they cut back the crystal a bit and brought the bitterness down a touch further than that. Nice beer though. Lovely spiciness which I think suffers slighty at the hands of the thick mouthfeel and lingering bitterness.





Well fark me Bum I can't beleive that i'm actually going to agree with you  

It was still a great beer though.


----------



## bum

It's okay. The disorientation will pass.

Yeah, I'm enjoying it quite a bit. Would be chuffed to make something similar.


----------



## chefsantos

the fig jam was great


----------



## winkle

A very nice beer from Dupont.


Photo by a drunken ar*ehole according to herself, possibly correct on this occasion.


----------



## adraine

Holy shit! I have just tasted my new favorite beer. Just a shame I only bought 2 from the Belgian shop online.



This is AWESOME I want to have its babies!

Edit: Sorry cant rotate on iPad.


----------



## hsb

Duvel, yum. Luckily for you, and all of us, it is more common in Australia, get hunting! 

*edit - now I've rotated the picture I see it is Tripel hop - is this a different brew from the normal golden Ale, or just different packaging? 

I'm chugging on a 1 litre growler of Rodenbach Grand cru, fresh from Steves cool booze kingsford. 
Not cheap at $25 a litre but couldn't go past it just this once.


----------



## lukiep8

Duvel Tripel Hop is brewed once a year. First one (2010) was done with Saaz-Saaz. 2011 with Amarillo. This years is Citra and it is incredible. Available in Australia at a few select places.


----------



## Northside Novice

northside novice said:


> View attachment 57427
> 
> 
> Duvel Tripel Hop
> 
> cita, saaz saaz, styrian golding dry hopped with citra
> 9.5% alc/vol
> 
> 'Every year, our Duvel brewers select a different third hops variety for the Tripel Hop. The result is a richer taste pallet, extra hops aroma and increased bitterness strength'
> 
> 
> 
> quite a nice refreshing beer for such high alcohol , it is freaken de-lish :icon_drool2:


----------



## Northside Novice

Northern wet hop brew from the sierra crew , 6.7%Man how good have we got it these days , when you can get stuff like this from the woollies alcohol branch !


----------



## ian_2005

Sierra Navada Northern, I bought one of these from Woolies today, its in the fridge

Cost me $8.00 which i was happy about, Looking forward to it



Tried one of these on the weekend too, Mad Abbot Tripel, on tap at the brewery, and bought a few home, Fantastic


----------



## Blitzer

Got myself a northern hemisphere today as well $12 though from BWS. oh well. Wad quite nice though first wet hop beer


----------



## Northside Novice

winkle said:


> A very nice beer from Dupont.
> View attachment 59138
> 
> Photo by a drunken ar*ehole according to herself, possibly correct on this occasion.



Man that looks familiar ? Was bloody fantastic from memory ;-) ' from the brewery with wuv '


----------



## bconnery

A few pics from the Scratch Moondog event...

warming up with a Bacchus After Dinner Stout
chocolate and mint
Big beer, absolutely delicious
View attachment 59291


----------



## bconnery

Love Tap Double Lager
Malty 7% lager with lots of Motueka
Paired with roast coconut and mango ice cream
View attachment 59292


----------



## bconnery

Artisan Pourere Spiced Pumpkin Ale
Paired with Pumpkin and Balsamic Swirl Ice Cream the boys had made for the event. 
Not only was the beer pretty nice but this was one of the tastiest ice creams I have had. Really great pairing. 

View attachment 59294


----------



## Northside Novice

bconnery said:


> Love Tap Double Lager
> Malty 7% lager with lots of Motueka
> Paired with roast coconut and mango ice cream
> View attachment 59292



Um 
Yum !


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> Man that looks familiar ? Was bloody fantastic from memory ;-) ' from the brewery with wuv '




Hmm, may have to stock up a few specials for an Xmas/New Year session


----------



## bum

bconnery said:


> Pumpkin and Balsamic Swirl Ice Cream


 :icon_drool2:


----------



## bconnery

Wild Blonde
Soured beer aged on Hungarian Oak
Right up my alley this beer although others felt it was perhaps a little young. 
Paired with lemon sorbet

View attachment 59308


----------



## bconnery

bconnery said:


> Pumpkin and Balsamic Swirl Ice Cream






bum said:


> :icon_drool2:



It was. The best thing was because they had this one made they had to order a minimum amount so there was enough for extra helpings


----------



## Northside Novice

I am hearing you loud n clear :beer: 



winkle said:


> Hmm, may have to stock up a few specials for an Xmas/New Year session


----------



## 3GumsBrewing

Could not wait to post this. My Champion beer of Show from the 2012 AABC's

Brewed at Bacchus by Ross and Gavin, assisted (hindered) by me.

*Firetail Velvet Stout at The Scratch.*

The board



The beer



For all you in Brisbane, it is still there but may be gone by nights end. Get down there!

Cheers


----------



## bconnery

3GumsBrewing said:


> Could not wait to post this. My Champion beer of Show from the 2012 AABC's
> 
> Brewed at Bacchus by Ross and Gavin, assisted (hindered) by me.
> 
> *Firetail Velvet Stout at The Scratch.*
> 
> The board
> View attachment 59333
> 
> 
> The beer
> View attachment 59332
> 
> 
> For all you in Brisbane, it is still there but may be gone by nights end. Get down there!
> 
> Cheers



Had a taste this afternoon. Very nice, even for someone who isn't a fan of sweeter style stouts. 
Hand pump is a great choice for this beer...


----------



## 3GumsBrewing

I probably bumped into you, was with the loud group in the back corner! 

Was stoked with how it turned out, the Scratch boys said it was outselling the other stout 3 to 1.
:chug:


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Well I finally got a bottle of schneider weisse Aventinus. I was looking for it for ages after reading "Wheat" and im so glad I found it! What an amazing beer! I got the recipe out of the book so i'll brew it batch after next and use 3068 or WB-06 (if im lazy). They don't give up the yeast in the book but I reckon 3068 will get me close.


----------



## vortex

3GumsBrewing said:


> Could not wait to post this. My Champion beer of Show from the 2012 AABC's


Have you posted the recipe anywhere? I'd love to see it.

Last year the Stouts averaged around high 30's at AABC, this year blew that out of the water


----------



## 3GumsBrewing

vortex said:


> Have you posted the recipe anywhere? I'd love to see it.
> Last year the Stouts averaged around high 30's at AABC, this year blew that out of the water


Will do when I can get access to the laptop.  
It's such a great style, I love brewing it.
Cheers


----------



## winkle

Found a few Hefe's that had gone past thier BB date.
Luckily they were Schneiders Tap 1 & 4 and still drinking well.


This was the 6.5% organic, damm tasty - but I'd like to know where the hint of Belgian crystal sugar comes from. 


Noice!


----------



## Northside Novice

good ol punk ipa , really just wanted to show off my new horn stein  
she took 2.5 bottles :lol:


----------



## Rowy

northside novice said:


> View attachment 59365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good ol punk ipa , really just wanted to show off my new horn stein
> she took 2.5 bottles :lol:



It's sacriledge not t6o be drinking that beer straight from the can!


----------



## Northside Novice

mort subite gueuze 4.5%

lovely colour and aroma, only startin to get into lambics so not sure if this is a good one ?
though I am enjoying it on a balmy summers sunday .



Where you getting your cans from rowy? i havent seen any round these areas yet ?


----------



## Batz

northside novice said:


> View attachment 59280
> 
> Northern wet hop brew from the sierra crew , 6.7%Man how good have we got it these days , when you can get stuff like this from the woollies alcohol branch !




Having one of these ATM, yambo!

Can wait to do a Hinterlands Harvest....


----------



## Rowy

northside novice said:


> View attachment 59366
> 
> 
> mort subite gueuze 4.5%
> 
> lovely colour and aroma, only startin to get into lambics so not sure if this is a good one ?
> though I am enjoying it on a balmy summers sunday .
> 
> 
> 
> Where you getting your cans from rowy? i havent seen any round these areas yet ?



Can only seem to strike them at the scratch bar. Looked at bottlo's everywhere with no results.


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> View attachment 59365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good ol punk ipa , really just wanted to show off my new horn stein
> she took 2.5 bottles :lol:



I like the way you are offending the beer gods with a KB poster, while supping from a horn - at least it wasn't Odins' Tipple I guess


----------



## winkle

Rowy said:


> Can only seem to strike them at the scratch bar. Looked at bottlo's everywhere with no results.



The Big Belgian shipment should appear this week Rowy <_< 
So much for budget constraints over Xmas


----------



## Rowy

Well Perry what's chrissy without a European influence. Work wise and family wise I am up in the air at the moment but don't suprised if a tall fat german donesn't crash your party this Friday about 1 to 2ish.  Mummy has even offered to retrieve my carcass if required


----------



## winkle

Hopefully I'll have a nana nap and not wake up until work o'clock.



Otherwise this will happen


----------



## Florian

Drove past your place twice today and almost dropped in but didn't have the things in the car that were meant to be dropped off at your's so I continued driving.

Was a mistake it seems...


----------



## Florian

： just 破ured three 身体ubbies worth， got 啊 4kg 破入口roast to match in the oven。


----------



## Tony

Home Brew Keg-orator dead.... dropped off body at tip today.

Remnants piled up in garage waiting for new freezer






Kolsch, APA, Special Bitter and Rum oak aged porter sitting in the heat 






And what i have to drink... trust me....... i am motivated to get the new freezer fitted out fast 






The Montheiths Pale Ale is bloody nice drop though.


----------



## Wolfy

So I don't drink burbon and I'm not much into anything (including beer) that is oak aged.
But this is one good beer!


----------



## Blitzer

Tony said:


> The Montheiths Pale Ale is bloody nice drop though.



I quite enjoy that 4 pines Pale Ale. Great flavour.


----------



## winkle

winkle said:


> Hopefully I'll have a nana nap and not wake up until work o'clock.
> View attachment 59376
> 
> Otherwise this will happen



Forgot to mention, bottles from Craft Bottle shop Red Hill on Waterworks Rd (ie the old Festival Cellars). It lives again!


----------



## Northside Novice

yey they are open ! do they have much of a beer section mate ? beer in fridge? have only really heard of their wine selection via the book of faces.

your treble looks the goods though :beerbang:


----------



## Blitzer

northside novice said:


> yey they are open ! do they have much of a beer section mate ? beer in fridge? have only really heard of their wine selection via the book of faces.
> 
> your treble looks the goods though :beerbang:



What is the address / name? Sill called Festival Cellars?


----------



## chunckious

winkle said:


> Forgot to mention, bottles from Craft Bottle shop Red Hill on Waterworks Rd (ie the old Festival Cellars). It lives again!



How much did you pay for the Green Flash Winkle? Grabbed one from Brisbane Brewhouse for $15 last week.


----------



## Northside Novice

Blitzer said:


> What is the address / name? Sill called Festival Cellars?




scroll down to best new bottle shop ,

http://www.goodfood.com.au/good-food/eat-o...1213-2bbyy.html


----------



## winkle

Chunkious said:


> How much did you pay for the Green Flash Winkle? Grabbed one from Brisbane Brewhouse for $15 last week.


About the same, good range (Belgian usa and local craft) with more coming - I would have bought some more but those I was looking at hadn't been entered into the cash register :icon_cheers:


----------



## Northside Novice

was looking forward to dropping in this arvo and wasnt disappointed , ol mate was frantically scribbling names and prices on the fridge glass doors ! Great selection , even had Hoppus , one of my al time favs :icon_chickcheers: 



not as many different options as archive but none the less a top shelf bottle'o, oh and they have a noice spirit selection too! and whine ...


----------



## Northside Novice

meantime raspberry wheat 5% 

nothing overly exciting but very refreshing and great flavour and :icon_drool2: on a fecking hot as humid brissy arvo


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> View attachment 59411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was looking forward to dropping in this arvo and wasnt disappointed , ol mate was frantically scribbling names and prices on the fridge glass doors ! Great selection , even had Hoppus , one of my al time favs :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> 
> 
> not as many different options as archive but none the less a top shelf bottle'o, oh and they have a noice spirit selection too! and whine ...



I'm getting me some of them tinnies next time (and a Roadtrip -ta KBB).


----------



## Northside Novice

tiss so wrong but why is it so good ?







yohobrewing.com AOONI IPA 7% thats all folks as i cant read japanese :icon_cheers: 



But man what a big beer these japs have put together , such balanced bitterness and flavour , smells sweet hoppyness, drinks smooth as a samuri's blade :icon_drunk:


----------



## Rowy

northside novice said:


> tiss so wrong but why is it so good ?
> 
> View attachment 59415
> View attachment 59416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yohobrewing.com AOONI IPA 7% thats all folks as i cant read japanese :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> But man what a big beer these japs have put together , such balanced bitterness and flavour , smells sweet hoppyness, drinks smooth as a samuri's blade :icon_drunk:



What did they sting you a can?


----------



## Northside Novice

think it was $6 ! was $30.50 for the 4 i got today .


----------



## Rowy

northside novice said:


> think it was $6 ! was $30.50 for the 4 i got today .



I can live with that...........pretty damn good in fact!


----------



## Northside Novice

yeah i was happy , probly call in tomoz aswell  





holgate hopinator double ipa 7%


first i have tried this ,, WOW , the aroma punched me in the nose as soon as i cracked the top and the empty bottle still smells delish 5 mins later ! look like i am chroming ! 



many of yous have tried it , if not do do asap


----------



## Rowy

northside novice said:


> yeah i was happy , probly call in tomoz aswell
> 
> 
> View attachment 59417
> 
> 
> holgate hopinator double ipa 7%
> 
> 
> first i have tried this ,, WOW , the aroma punched me in the nose as soon as i cracked the top and the empty bottle still smells delish 5 mins later ! look like i am chroming !
> 
> 
> 
> many of yous have tried it , if not do do asap




You sound like your having a cracker of a sess there tonight!


----------



## winkle

Rowy said:


> You sound like your having a cracker of a sess there tonight!



Sssssh! its just iced tea


----------



## Northside Novice

yeah i luv me tea :icon_cheers: 
may as well bag n tag the last one .. hic ...



View attachment 59428


holgate road trip american ipa 5.8%
not as hoppy as the last one but my tounge is getting numb so hey , very noice , smooth bitterness and lingering hoppy goodness,

sierra eat ya heart out ,


----------



## Dan Pratt

WARNERS AT THE BAY!!!!


----------



## pk.sax

3 monts Flanders ale.

I suppose I didn't hate it. Mf is creepin up on me with the alc, crazy easy to swill. 8.5%. Wasn't much hop I smelt or tasted, malt was light and sweet. Could be a regular session beer if it wasn't so bloody strong and 12 bucks a bottle 750 ml. Not buying again for a strong.


----------



## lukiferj

Sierra Nevada Northern Hemisphere Harvest. BWS has them for $10 at the moment. A much better beer than the Southern Hemisphere Harvest released earlier in the year...


----------



## kevo

Found Pabst Blue Ribbon at Dan's this afternoon.

Had a sip and now my dad is drinking it... :icon_vomit:


----------



## bconnery

Pics to come but here's a bit of a list...
Sierra Nevada 30th Anniversary Grand Cru
Barrel Aged Old Rasputin
Stone Old Guardian 2010 Bourbon Aged

And to be honest that us only scratching the surface... Full list when I'm no longer drinking


----------



## hefevice

Sorry, no photos but I had to share with those will appreciate it. Upside of being forced to fly to the US for work the week before Christmas is that the hotel was in staggering distance of a Dogfish Head Ale House. Needless to say there were not many beers in the line up left untasted.

Highlight last night though was they had 120 Minute IPA on tap! Amazing beer for what it is; quite sweet but very smooth for an 18% beer. Would be a fantastic sipper for the end of a long winters night.

My favourites for the week though were the Bitches Brew and the Palo Santo.

Food was American pub style, but really well done. The Jambalaya I had last night was sensational. Not sure whether all of the Dogfish Head Alehouses are as good as the one in Gaithersburg, but if you happen to be in the Washington DC/Virginia/Maryland area they are well worth a visit.


----------



## Brocksmith

Just had pretty merry night at archive.

Started with a brooklyn Black ops

Next an Achel (smallest trappist brewery in the world) I know theres only 6) extra brun/Quad (damn tasty)

and then a rochefort 10 (wow! just wow)

Sierra nevada Narwal (imperial stout)

birra del ducato sally brown! 

and beyond this a blur of tap beers that more than finished of the night

merry christmas


----------



## bum

bconnery said:


> Barrel Aged Old Rasputin
> Stone Old Guardian 2010 Bourbon Aged


So jealous.

Had the 2010 when it was released and wished that I'd been able to put one away for a couple years to see what it was like.



bconnery said:


> Full list when I'm no longer drinking


Please don't. Not sure I can take it.


----------



## winkle

hefevice said:


> Sorry, no photos but I had to share with those will appreciate it. Upside of being forced to fly to the US for work the week before Christmas is that the hotel was in staggering distance of a Dogfish Head Ale House. Needless to say there were not many beers in the line up left untasted.
> 
> Highlight last night though was they had 120 Minute IPA on tap! Amazing beer for what it is; quite sweet but very smooth for an 18% beer. Would be a fantastic sipper for the end of a long winters night.
> 
> My favourites for the week though were the Bitches Brew and the Palo Santo.
> 
> Food was American pub style, but really well done. The Jambalaya I had last night was sensational. Not sure whether all of the Dogfish Head Alehouses are as good as the one in Gaithersburg, but if you happen to be in the Washington DC/Virginia/Maryland area they are well worth a visit.


BASTARD!


 
Merry Xmas BTW Hefe


----------



## winkle

Just hauled in for a couple of these  Damm good bottlo, what.
I'll have them in the pool gazebo wearing my party pants.
View attachment 59517

Hurrah.


----------



## manticle

practicalfool said:


> 3 monts Flanders ale.
> 
> I suppose I didn't hate it. Mf is creepin up on me with the alc, crazy easy to swill. 8.5%. Wasn't much hop I smelt or tasted, malt was light and sweet. Could be a regular session beer if it wasn't so bloody strong and 12 bucks a bottle 750 ml. Not buying again for a strong.



Love trois monts. $12 for a 750 of 8.5% beer is a good price.

Not a hoppy beer, nor is it meant to be.

Not really a session beer either but I think I know what you mean.


----------



## Northside Novice

haha good to hear the gazebo is finished mate :super: these cans will get your hooter hooting  





inspired me to crack open one of these , still cant read japanese  but does still taste great , thinking it is a lesser brother to the aooni, great colour and aroma n full of luberly malty hoppy goodness


----------



## Northside Novice

bconnery said:


> Pics to come but here's a bit of a list...
> Sierra Nevada 30th Anniversary Grand Cru
> Barrel Aged Old Rasputin
> Stone Old Guardian 2010 Bourbon Aged
> 
> And to be honest that us only scratching the surface... Full list when I'm no longer drinking




jealous much :lol:


----------



## DU99

Something i found at the local BWS..nice chocolate tones


----------



## mikec

Guess where I am!


----------



## DU99

TASMANIA

655 Main Road, Berriedale
Hobart, Tasmania, Australia


----------



## Brewer_010

Sierra Nevada Northern Harvest - man what a beer, aroma and flavour of those hops are sensational, but nicely balanced - highly recommend getting a bottle or two.

Followed up with a chilled dry martini - frikken awesome.


----------



## johnw

Festive Season haul.

And to all - a good night.


----------



## bum

Little Creatures Puffing BIlly

Good Australian beers with smoked malt - 0 : Beers that taste so bad it is almost like a sensation pain - 1

Why do Australian breweries put smoked malt at levels where someone may be forgiven it was an infection rather than intentional? People who don't want a smoked beer equally don't want a beer that is a little bit smoked. Go hard or that's it, no other option. Just go hard.

There's a bitterness that doesn't seem to be IBU related and an alcohol flavour that has no heat. This beer is terrible.

Yeah, I know these are a bit long in the tooth now and I did get it at Woolies, but bloody hell.


----------



## Rowy

bum said:


> Little Creatures Puffing BIlly
> 
> Good Australian beers with smoked malt - 0 : Beers that taste so bad it is almost like a sensation pain - 1
> 
> Why do Australian breweries put smoked malt at levels where someone may be forgiven it was an infection rather than intentional? People who don't want a smoked beer equally don't want a beer that is a little bit smoked. Go hard or that's it, no other option. Just go hard.
> 
> There's a bitterness that doesn't seem to be IBU related and an alcohol flavour that has no heat. This beer is terrible.
> 
> Yeah, I know these are a bit long in the tooth now and I did get it at Woolies, but bloody hell.




I reckon your talking out of your arse Bum.


----------



## Black Devil Dog

Had a Bare Cove Radler tonight. 

I could feel myself growing a vagina as I drank it. :icon_vomit:


----------



## bum

Black Devil Dog said:


> Had a Bare Cove Radler tonight.
> 
> I could feel myself growing a vagina as I drank it. :icon_vomit:


brb, getting a slab of it.


----------



## winkle

Heres the second can of Ao oni IPA being disposed of in a responsible manner.


Not quite the wow factor the first one had, but decent and a really nice fruity hop flavour profile. Might go back to Craft and get more (and the rest of the range).


----------



## [email protected]

I had a Puffing Billy the other day from a reputable bottle shop and while i thought it was quite tame, at the same time i found it to be clean in regards to any fermentation flaws, the malt character was enjoyable, enough bitterness to balance it. 

The smoke was only like a whiff on the breeze, but i found the whole beer overall quite subtle and well balanced, a good INTRO into the style for NON BEER GEEKS.


----------



## [email protected]

BB 29/05/08

The things you find in peoples fridges....

Aroma = metallic / rusted mouse piss / cage 

Taste= Yes i did actually taste this ! :icon_vomit: 

Metallic , soapy and thin. It kinda has this engine degreaser smell in the taste but on a lower level.
:icon_vomit: 

Top marks for clarity


----------



## bum

Beer4U said:


> a good INTRO into the style for NON BEER GEEKS.


You know what would be a better introduction? A good example.


----------



## Bizier

After an exhausting series of events with my sister's wedding, I managed to grab a 6 of big eye and a carton of tower 10 on my way to spend time with family. I'd prefer more variety and excitement, but a few years ago this would have simply been impossible.


----------



## Brew Matt

DrinkBeer said:


> Festive Season haul.
> 
> And to all - a good night.
> 
> View attachment 59526
> 
> 
> View attachment 59527



Is the Rogue a 1L bottle? Have been looking for the Gunamatta without success, and had given up until I saw yours.


----------



## Northside Novice

:icon_drool2: Perry Christmas everyone


----------



## Northside Novice

Omg


----------



## johnw

Brew Matt said:


> Is the Rogue a 1L bottle? Have been looking for the Gunamatta without success, and had given up until I saw yours.



Rogue is a 2l growler. As far as i know, only available from Cellarbrations Carlisle and International Beer Shop in West Leederville. IBS in West Leederville has the grower $5 cheaper than Carlisle and its exchangeable for refills from their growler/squealer station. 

Gunamatta came from Carlisle, IBS might have it, but I didnt look for it when there. One of the IBS guys can probabley chime in right about.......now


----------



## Brew Matt

DrinkBeer said:


> Rogue is a 2l growler. As far as i know, only available from Cellarbrations Carlisle and International Beer Shop in West Leederville. IBS in West Leederville has the grower $5 cheaper than Carlisle and its exchangeable for refills from their growler/squealer station.
> 
> Gunamatta came from Carlisle, IBS might have it, but I didnt look for it when there. One of the IBS guys can probabley chime in right about.......now



Celebrations Carlisle would have to have the largest range of Rogue beers I have seen (according to their website anyhow).

For those wondering, the Double Dead Guy Growler sells for $44.99, but is currently out of stock. I could not find the Gunnamatta, so maybe this has sold out as well.

Would also be interested in trying the "Criminally Bad Elf" - the accompanying story sounds good if that is any indication of the beer.


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> View attachment 59543
> 
> Omg


Now I know what happened :unsure:
It also explains why I just got snarled at, oh well Xmas gruntings to all.


----------



## lukasfab

In Adelaide having a Coopers Celebration Ale
Bloody nice beer :icon_drool2:


----------



## Blitzer

Christmas Eve Drinks


----------



## Northside Novice

winkle said:


> Now I know what happened :unsure:
> It also explains why I just got snarled at, oh well Xmas gruntings to all.




thanks for a great night mate , :icon_chickcheers: fkn great night ....


----------



## pk.sax

Mountain goat rare breed raphunzel.

Noice. They've got that funky aroma and taste nailed. The bitterness is not non-existent. Laces all the way to the top. Very good work mountain goat.


----------



## bullsneck

L to R from the back: Tripel Hightail, Hop Zombie, Midnight IPA, Epic Pale, 8 Wired Tall Poppy, Temple Bicycle Beer, Mornington Sorachi Klsch and Mikeller Single Hop bottles: Challenger, Citra, Sorachi Ace an Centenial.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing

Had to help Santa.
Feral Hop Hog.... Rocks.


----------



## soundawake

The last Hop Hog I had was probably the best I've ever tasted it. I fecking LOVE this beer.


----------



## kalbarluke

My brother in law brought over a mixed six pack of Mudgee brewery beer. I know I'm not the first to comment on them but I will give my 2c. There was the wheat beer, pale ale, spring ale and porter.

The wheat beer had a really strong lemon citrus taste. I don't know if that is to style but I doubt it. The porter had a weird lemon twang too (and I know that ain't right). The spring ale had a nice hoppy aroma but all the beers were way over carbed and needed to be poured in a glass. 

It's a shame. I love craft beer but today was really hot and the cold xxxx went down much nicer.


----------



## billygoat

Some of the drinks from christmas day.


----------



## glennheinzel

I managed to scrore some new "glasses" for Christmas. Here's what I ran through them...

Shepherd Neame Christmas ale in a pitch-lined mug. The smell of leather is a little off-putting, but once you're taking a swig (and your nose is inside the mug), the smell disappears. The beer itself is a bit spicey and with plenty of alcohol warmth. 






Augustiner Edelstoff in a ceramic mug. A nice hoppy Bavarian lager.


----------



## Jez

My last bottle of Russian River Supplication







very very very very very very very very sad face


----------



## bum

Vale.


----------



## manticle

I'm going to help you out Bum and make it clear to all reading that you are not referring to vale IPA or any other remotely similar product.


----------



## bum

Oh dear. Thank you very much, manticle. That would have been quite unseemly.

No, I am remarking on the passing of what I know to have been a _very_ nice batch of beer.


----------



## vortex

Where did you get Russian River beers? I want Pliny...


----------



## brettprevans

James S 'stow away' ipa.
"Strong malt, Lingering bitterness"... Mo think not.
Subtle bitterness and lingering crystal is what i get. 
Avg.


----------



## Brewer_010

Little creatures puffin billy (in a growler)

Nice maltiness, great colour and some hop bitterness there too. Apparently based on a bock? Its kind of getting there, compared to the geman bocks I've tried.

Maybe the wind blew the smoke away, its very subtle and more of an aftertaste. Nice though, very drinkable, and worth the try. Good on you creatures.


----------



## Jez

vortex said:


> Where did you get Russian River beers? I want Pliny...



My brother brought it back from the USA for me. Pliny pops up every now and again in Sydney at Platinum Cellars at Strathfield whenever they import their bi-annual container of US beers.


----------



## chunckious

Pulled an all nighter. :beerbang: 
Been trawling thru my record collection while sipping thru a few jars. Don't you love holidays.
Had a growler of Racer 5 IPA.
SN Celebration Ale.
Brooklyn Pumpkin Ale - never again.
Hopdog Redhopulous.


----------



## Dave70

bum said:


> Vale.



Oh.._ **** it_ ..

Anyway, tastes kinda like citrus and passion-fruit. I dunno, maby some NS in there? 
Smells nice. 
Did they use LME or table sugar as the base? Pretty gutless in that area.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Cage roads pumpkin ale - ******* AWFUL! ( actually left the long neck on the bar) 
Followed up with a Heretic Evil Cousin - Wow.... 8% and 100 IBU


----------



## Goldenchild

Thought I would pull some out of the celler to share with the family for new years.
In drinking order 

Saison DuPont- quite dissapointed beer was overcarbed and seemed to affect the taste. Had it before in Europe and wasn't anything like this.

BFM weizen bock- lovely went down a treat.

Bogedal barley wine- wow so rich and full awesome beer got even better as it warmed up. considering it was apperntly 7months out of date i believe it definitely could of survived in the celler for a few more.

3fonteinen gueze 2010-dosnt get better then this the best geuze there is if you can get it do so and put it away for a few. 

Haandbrygeriet krokkebic- nice lambic soft carbonation and faint crowberry taste. Nice but nothing on 3 fonteinen.


----------



## NickB

No pic, but I've just cracked a bottle of 3 Monts. Rich, esters, sweet, and very nice...!


----------



## winkle

3 Monts to see the New Year in? :beerbang: 

Here is the edited highlights of the last week or so, don't know what has happen to the lambic bottles or most of the SN range.
Quite a few came here via Northside Novice.



Explains a few hangovers....


----------



## manticle

Bridgeport IPA and Sierra Nevada porter for NYE at a friends' place. Out of the bottle, in the backyard with marinated chicken skewers, slow roasted tomatoes and beef/beetroot mini burgers.

Went down a treat, nice quiet way to see in 2013.


----------



## NickB

winkle said:


> 3 Monts to see the New Year in? :beerbang:
> 
> Here is the edited highlights of the last week or so, don't know what has happen to the lambic bottles or most of the SN range.
> Quite a few came here via Northside Novice.
> View attachment 59665
> 
> 
> Explains a few hangovers....




Hey, hey, hey! It's not a competition! (And yes, I'm VERY jealous!)


----------



## brettprevans

sN northern hemipshere harvest wet hop ale 2012. 
:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 
Lovely smooth ale mLt base wirh spicey hpps shinning through. Gtreat bitterness, mid palate, late hop amd dry hop. Multiple complexity of hop. Great cascade and citrus notes all backed up with spice. 
Another great SN beer. Wish i had a keg of this. 

Even bettr i found it at bws in phillip island on special fot $10, 710ml botle. Awsome afternooon beer.


----------



## winkle

Since I was being healthy last nite, I decided to toast the New Year with this,



, not a bad start to the year - must go now the pool is calling to me.
(Its great having a boring bottle-o with a secret stash of good beer) :icon_cheers:


----------



## Goldenchild

Slaapmutske brouwerij- zomer 
light easy drinking, fruity yeast and hop flavours
Perfect summer afternoon beer. Spewing I only have the one bottle


----------



## bconnery

citymorgue2 said:


> sN northern hemipshere harvest wet hop ale 2012.
> :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:
> Lovely smooth ale mLt base wirh spicey hpps shinning through. Gtreat bitterness, mid palate, late hop amd dry hop. Multiple complexity of hop. Great cascade and citrus notes all backed up with spice.
> Another great SN beer. Wish i had a keg of this.
> 
> Even bettr i found it at bws in phillip island on special fot $10, 710ml botle. Awsome afternooon beer.


I really enjoyed the northern hemisphere one as well. Good hop flavour with solid malt to back it.


----------



## brettprevans

bconnery said:


> I really enjoyed the northern hemisphere one as well. Good hop flavour with solid malt to back it.


Any beer that u can finish, and in 20min have a bit of.sponge cake, tonic water, ham with sweet chilli sauce, then still jave hops and malt lingering is a damn good beer. So well.crafted. Not chasing thoeretocal 100+ ibus but giving a huge hop beer with xomplexity and laasting impression. Top stuff.


----------



## Dave70

manticle said:


> Bridgeport IPA and Sierra Nevada porter for NYE at a friends' place. Out of the bottle, in the backyard with marinated chicken skewers, slow roasted tomatoes and beef/beetroot mini burgers.
> 
> Went down a treat, nice quiet way to see in 2013.



Did they roast or otherwise, saute the beetroot? I've got a patch full currently. I don't really want to juice it due to lack of creativity. 

Besides, I thought you once said beetroot 'fucks a good burger' or words to that effect. 

I didn't agree with that opinion, I must say. I am very much in the ' scuse me, can I get beetroot on that' when I place my order.


----------



## yum beer

Dave70 said:


> Did they roast or otherwise, saute the beetroot? I've got a patch full currently. I don't really want to juice it due to lack of creativity.
> 
> Besides, I thought you once said beetroot 'fucks a good burger' or words to that effect.
> 
> I didn't agree with that opinion, I must say. I am very much in the ' scuse me, can I get beetroot on that' when I place my order.




Im with you Dave, gotta have beetroot, came home from work tonight and wife has made steak sanga's...steak, onions and beetroot...fabulous..
anyway to keep on post I have a Westmalle triple and a Samuel Smith Taddy Porter sitting in the fridge waiting for Saturday, was meant to be last night
but wasn't in the mood for a drink last night....maybe a post for next week.


----------



## Bizier

I have been well coddled with beer over the last couple of weeks.

Drinking a Torpedo atm.
Recent notables:
SN Narwhal - very good stout and kickarse label
Anchor Liberty
Bridgeport IPA tasting fresh at Darlinghurst taphouse


----------



## manticle

Dave70 said:


> Did they roast or otherwise, saute the beetroot? I've got a patch full currently. I don't really want to juice it due to lack of creativity.
> 
> Besides, I thought you once said beetroot 'fucks a good burger' or words to that effect.
> 
> I didn't agree with that opinion, I must say. I am very much in the ' scuse me, can I get beetroot on that' when I place my order.



The beetroot was actually in the burger patties. I don't like tinned beetroot on my fish and chip shop burgers - makes the bread go soggy.
The beetroot in the burgers was grated - couldn't say beyond that. I did the skewers and tomatoes.

Should be loads of things you can do with yours - goes well roasted with rabbit or just cooked through and diced into chunks with fresh tomatoes, mint, a touch of garlic and mint then dressed with yoghurt as a salad accompaniment to lamb or steak.


----------



## winkle

beetroot should be in slabs.
just saying


----------



## TasChris

Roasted baby beetroot with some rosemary and dressed with balsamic vinegar. Very tasty


----------



## bum

Yah. Roasted. Balsiamic.

Duck's nuts.


----------



## pimpsqueak

My sister bought this over straight from the brewery in NZ.
One of the real standout beers of the Xmas break. There were many, many others but this flagon of Bitter Bitch was top stuff. Even if it was lacking in carbonation due to being filled 24hrs prior to arriving and not being refrigerated.


----------



## [email protected]

winkle said:


> Since I was being healthy last nite, I decided to toast the New Year with this,
> View attachment 59675
> 
> , not a bad start to the year - must go now the pool is calling to me.
> (Its great having a boring bottle-o with a secret stash of good beer) :icon_cheers:



Perry That wouldn't be craft in red hill now?! Good to have a fine local again.


----------



## Northside Novice

yippee the german club is open again for another year :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## lukiferj

Mikkeller Single Hop Warrior IPA on tap at Archive - Super tasty IPA. Was more bitter than I expected but definitely not in a bad way. Interesting aroma. Will definitely have to check these hops out.

Settling in for the night with a six pack of Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale and Sierra Nevada Tumbler brown ale. Both going down nicely by the pool leaving me almost ready for bed already :icon_cheers:


----------



## Northside Novice

Klosterbrauerei Weissenohe 

Benediktiner Pils 4.9%

very nice german pils, brewed by monks , they done well :icon_drunk:


----------



## Blitzer

Went to Craft in Red Hill today, nice little place. Had some tastings open, Tony the guy serving was very nice and hospitable. 
Bought a few to try



At the moment trying the Meantime Raspberry Wheat.. it's not fantastic. Tastes like a watered down Timmermans Kriek.


----------



## Northside Novice

I enjoyed the raspberry wheat , not amazing but thought its was quite nice .


also , the german club has pretty much every kind of schneider weisse in bottles which you can buy takeaway if you are a member ($5 membership fee), so i went a lil crazy this arvo  sorry for blurry pix ,










tap six, Unser Aventinus 8.2% bubbleyum


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> I enjoyed the raspberry wheat , not amazing but thought its was quite nice .
> 
> 
> also , the german club has pretty much every kind of schneider weisse in bottles which you can buy takeaway if you are a member ($5 membership fee), so i went a lil crazy this arvo  sorry for blurry pix ,
> 
> View attachment 59708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59707
> 
> 
> tap six, Unser Aventinus 8.2% bubbleyum



The tap x stuff is great too


----------



## Dunkelbrau

This one is a limited not for sale Malt Shovel (Lion) brew, made strictly for employees who participated in a video apparently. 
It's called Crying Lion.
I'm getting Amarillo in here, with a refreshing bitterness coming down the sides of my tongue. Not too heavy, and not too drawn out. 
A strong sweet malty smell with a little taste on the tongue after the bitterness.
Not bad, but not tops!

EDIT: iPhone fingers


----------



## Northside Novice

sounds interesting, wish i could try it , why not public release it ? wonder why they seem to have stopped their limited (but for public sale) seasonal brews? so many quality aussie craft brews/breweries might be scareing the big boys off maybe ? I some times wish the big boys would be like

' ok, we have unlimited resorces, so lets brew a few really kick ass brews and show the craft world what we are made of !'

bloody fready cats


----------



## Dunkelbrau

northside novice said:


> sounds interesting, wish i could try it , why not public release it ? wonder why they seem to have stopped their limited (but for public sale) seasonal brews? so many quality aussie craft brews/breweries might be scareing the big boys off maybe ? I some times wish the big boys would be like
> 
> ' ok, we have unlimited resorces, so lets brew a few really kick ass brews and show the craft world what we are made of !'
> 
> bloody fready cats


Apparently one of the bosses is moving on and they made a limited run for him based on his favourite brew, as far as the old man told me, they gave it to everyone who joined in the video for the making of it. Probably some kind of going away present or something. 

I would like to think its a product trial and they are looking for internal feedback on a new Squire brew? As you can see, it is in a JS bottle.

The Mad Brewers did a seasonal beer over winter called Ginger Chops, that was the last i heard of, maybe something will come soon!


----------



## hsb

Ballast Point Big Eye IPA - tastes slightly of boiled cabbage. Do they use it in the kettle? :wacko:


----------



## Northside Novice

Jurt said:


> Apparently one of the bosses is moving on and they made a limited run for him based on his favourite brew, as far as the old man told me, they gave it to everyone who joined in the video for the making of it. Probably some kind of going away present or something.
> 
> I would like to think its a product trial and they are looking for internal feedback on a new Squire brew? As you can see, it is in a JS bottle.
> 
> The Mad Brewers did a seasonal beer over winter called Ginger Chops, that was the last i heard of, maybe something will come soon!



yes i did notice the bottle which brought back good memories :icon_chickcheers: cheers for the heads up , these old men you talk of are getting few and far between and quickly bing replaced by gobchites like me <_< 



the tallie syndrom doesnt do the old brews justice at all , rum runner was such a luberly drop , not sure of the native origins of a hoppy heffe or the likes but hey , the petrie valley was full of dutch farmers at one time , maybe they could enlighten me on the malt shovel ways ?



jurt . not a dig at you , just thoughts on beer :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum

For social reasons I was stuck on James Squires Amber (on tap) for all of this arvo and it turns out it is actually a pretty damned nice beer all things considered. Not a huge fan of the bottled version but I quite enjoyed it and missed it when I has FORCED to drink Fat Yaks (tap) all night.

[EDIT: drunks type poorly]


----------



## Northside Novice

hsb said:


> Ballast Point Big Eye IPA - tastes slightly of boiled cabbage. Do they use it in the kettle? :wacko:




alas it has been told of a dirty uncle dan that cares less for fresh ales ! was once a ******* fantastic drop of west coast usa goodness , i would suggest brew you own massive american indian pale ale and reap the rewards :icon_drool2: 

i happen to have 1 bottle froms dans which was obtained just befor christmas , fuk it , i shall hence crack it and gulp its fortitude and bring feedback to this merry thread :icon_drunk:


----------



## Northside Novice

hmm interesting, 

is it the fact that i am thinking cabbage from the prior post, or have ballast point brewed a cabbage ipa?


bbf:31/08/13 

so they expect a long life, but yes i must agree, this batch has lost the sharpness of the standard, 

aroma somehow is still pressent though not as pressent as befor ,



hmmm sounds like a whodunnit,hitchcock?

at 7% and this price , well , its not that bad is it ?

reminds me of a homebrew aipa too long on the keg but still gets ya drunk so well i am chassing me tail boom boom


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 59730




bum , these are the type of brews i miss 

memembeer the rum runner ??? bloody nice drop of pretend history that tasted fan ******* tastic :wub:


----------



## Dunkelbrau

northside novice said:


> yes i did notice the bottle which brought back good memories :icon_chickcheers: cheers for the heads up , these old men you talk of are getting few and far between and quickly bing replaced by gobchites like me <_<
> 
> 
> 
> the tallie syndrom doesnt do the old brews justice at all , rum runner was such a luberly drop , not sure of the native origins of a hoppy heffe or the likes but hey , the petrie valley was full of dutch farmers at one time , maybe they could enlighten me on the malt shovel ways ?
> 
> 
> 
> jurt . not a dig at you , just thoughts on beer :icon_cheers:


Would never have taken it as a dig mate :icon_chickcheers: I don't brew it! 
In other news, Ive got a Leffe 9 there I'm waiting to try, anyone had it before?


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> View attachment 59733
> 
> 
> end of days
> 
> actually a very much head **** of a beer slash cider slash jack the slasher
> 
> hmm bottle full of the devils nectar
> beware ;
> might suggest and include nudity, masterbation, sacrifies, inlightenment , lots of hugs, bit of 'hey hey calm down man',
> mmm yeah , have a try if you dare? go on lagerboy is like saying hmm try a mashmellow when there is bathsalts on offer ? yu\
> 
> llnnhhfhh
> 
> mnjgfgrgr
> 
> yes sooggffg




Har har...
another victim of the Billy B's


----------



## hsb

northside novice said:


> View attachment 59729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm interesting,
> 
> is it the fact that i am thinking cabbage from the prior post, or have ballast point brewed a cabbage ipa?
> 
> 
> bbf:31/08/13
> 
> so they expect a long life, but yes i must agree, this batch has lost the sharpness of the standard,
> 
> aroma somehow is still pressent though not as pressent as befor ,
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm sounds like a whodunnit,hitchcock?
> 
> at 7% and this price , well , its not that bad is it ?
> 
> reminds me of a homebrew aipa too long on the keg but still gets ya drunk so well i am chassing me tail boom boom


I find these big hop beers too cloying and sickly, the fault must be mine! I got definite boiled cabbage and cloying malt. But I also found the Mad Brewers Hoppy Hefe to be a disgusting syrupy mess, almost undrinkable. My tastes are clearly not in line with the vogue and I was bitter at not just grabbing another Leffe, fool!!


----------



## yum beer

hsb said:


> I find these big hop beers too cloying and sickly, the fault must be mine! I got definite boiled cabbage and cloying malt. But I also found the Mad Brewers Hoppy Hefe to be a disgusting syrupy mess, almost undrinkable. My tastes are clearly not in line with the vogue and I was bitter at not just grabbing another Leffe, fool!!



I too suffered the dissapointment of Hoppy Heffe. Too many brewers just throwing butt loads of hops at some thrown together malt bill and claiming its in the glory of craft beer, then charging ridiculous prices to cover the cost of huge dry hopping regimes. I dont pay bucks to 'smell' whats in the glass.

Sucking on a Westmalle Tripel ATM, a nice beer, big bubblegum and banana's on the nose, big round body and lovely malty flavour, then the alcohol hit slides in behind it and takes away all that was good. IMO would be a much better beer if the alc was a little lower and not so obvious. I know its highly rated but I find with this as with other trappist brews I have drank, the alcohol content brings them down, they are big tasty beers that fall down when you lose the nice flavours to alcohol burn.


----------



## Dave70

In a kind of proactive approach, I saw this on sale at Dans - I mean_ for_ sale. 

If you've had a bottle, was the $10 asking price worth it?


----------



## brettprevans

Dave70 said:


> In a kind of proactive approach, I saw this on sale at Dans - I mean_ for_ sale.
> 
> If you've had a bottle, was the $10 asking price worth it?


your sandra sully im afraid. read the previous page. yes

on a related topic. u know you could search the thread and see the reviews.... it wht i did when i bought a mixed case of he best 24 beers i could from purvis years ago.


----------



## Econwatson

First post in this thread. Enjoying a bit of Old Peculier from Theakston's Brewery.

I'm still getting into the tasting of beers so I can't give you much of an insight. It's very palatable though! Not as fruity as the ales I get up in Scotland.

Anyway, hopefully my tastebuds will wake up after all these years of drinking commercial beers!


----------



## Econwatson

For my next beer of the evening,






This stuff is brewed about 40 miles from where I live up here in the Frozen North!

I love the smell of it, but I find it a little bitter for my tastes. Think I prefer the 5am saint to be honest!

For my last trick...






Innis and Gunn. The only thing I really get is toffee and more toffee. I'm not too much of a fan to be honest! Apparently it's aged in oak casks, perhaps that's where it gets that flavour!

EDIT: Here is a little video explaining how it came to be!
Linky


----------



## glennheinzel

I was never that impressed with Shepherd Neames Spitfire, Bishops Finger and Master Brew, however I pushed past that and gave the following beers a try. I'm glad I did because I found both beers to be very nice. 

The IPA had lots of English hop character to match the 6.1% ABV.






The stout had plenty of the expected roast/coffee/choc character. Perfect for these cool English nights.


----------



## Dave70

citymorgue2 said:


> your sandra sully im afraid. read the previous page. yes
> 
> on a related topic. u know you could search the thread and see the reviews.... it wht i did when i bought a mixed case of he best 24 beers i could from purvis years ago.



Sandra says, 'your poor grammar is making me cross, young man'.


----------



## brettprevans

Dave70 said:


> Sandra says, 'your poor grammar is making me cross, young man'.


I'm ready for my punishment miss sandra. And another SN harvest ale. Nom nom nom


----------



## Spiesy

mmm... Sandra Slurry... she still on tellie?


----------



## waggastew

Dunno what it is about Sandra but she certainly floats my boat.

Back on topic: Epic Barrel Aged IPA (not my pic), sourced from the good guys at Platinum Liquor in Concorde, NSW* (see PS below for comment on the challenges of importing beer)






Lush.......

Aroma is confusing, smells like tropical/sweet hop aroma but a bit too candy/perfume

Then you taste it and go 'Ah haa', that ain't just hops but that fruity/winey/oaky/cellar/vanilla thing that barrels will bring. Having said that it is in balance with the usual IPA suspects of freshness/citrus.

Not sure what barrels they used but the next time I use oak chips I am going to have to try and simulate the effect.

Overall I think a beer well worth tasting just to open a few doors in the mind re: flavours/aromas that work well. Similar experience with the LC Puffing Billy in that was the first beer I have had that used smoked malt in a way that integrated and worked rather than fought the beer.

Stew

PS. Bottle was bought from Platinum in Concorde. Bloke that runs the joint said he has had difficulty getting repeat buyers for many craftbrews. Basically most people (including me) wants to try something 'new' every time they come in. Therefore it is difficult for them to keep stocking good brews. He was not whingeing, just commenting.


----------



## bum

bum said:


> For social reasons I was stuck on James Squires Amber (on tap) for all of this arvo and it turns out it is actually a pretty damned nice beer all things considered. Not a huge fan of the bottled version


Thought I'd try a sixer tonight. I am familiar with the the usual difference between kegged and bottled beer (and the perils faced by bottles at the hands of the larger retailers) but this is like it isn't even made by the same brewery. Is it even made by the same brewery? Do the bottles get made by one of the bigger Toohey's facilities? This is bad/bordering on terrible. I'm sure I wasn't getting hints of flyspray from the pints at the pub the other day.


----------



## mikec

Bought a six pack of Badlands Brewery (Orange NSW) Pale Ale to try.

*They say:*



> _A Golden ale, with a fresh, soft palette, unique fruity hint and a snappy bitterness in the finish that calls for another dangerously drinkable._
> 
> Inspired by the traditional summer ales from the heart of the English countryside. This beer delivers in all departments:
> 
> Huge thirst-quenching abilities,
> Pairs brilliantly with a wide range of dishes - try it with pizza, pasta and anything from the BBQ,
> Has a highly distinctive taste and aroma that entices and delights.
> Our Pale Ale combines the highly praised, finest quality English Maris Otter malted barley with premium Joe White Australian Malt.
> 
> The distinctive aroma and flavour of the beer is delivered by a healthy measure of English Goldings Hops.
> 
> An ale to be savoured and remembered.




*I say:*

Poured into a glass, zero head...
Had a taste... there wasn't much.

Gave a glass to one of the guys in the office here for an independent review... "just tastes like Carlton".

Oh dear.


----------



## Batz

Picked this up this arvo, limited release fro Cage Road brewing.

_The Convict_ Australian Strong Ale......tastes like an American pale ale to me but quite enjoying it.

Label lists insane amounts of, Summer, Sella and Galaxy hops all hops and malts are Aussie.

$8.00 640 ml and 7.2%

Batz


----------



## Dan Pratt

Batz said:


> View attachment 59810
> 
> 
> Picked this up this arvo, limited release fro Cage Road brewing.
> 
> _The Convict_ Australian Strong Ale......tastes like an American pale ale to me but quite enjoying it.
> 
> Label lists insane amounts of, Summer, Sella and Galaxy hops all hops and malts are Aussie.
> 
> $8.00 640 ml and 7.2%
> 
> Batz



hi Batz, 

I recently had the Cage Roads Pumpkin Ale and it was awful, this beer might just redeem themselves to my pallat....how was it?

Dan


----------



## eamonnfoley

Pratty1 said:


> hi Batz,
> 
> I recently had the Cage Roads Pumpkin Ale and it was awful, this beer might just redeem themselves to my pallat....how was it?
> 
> Dan



Come on the pumpkin ale was alright! Maybe you dont like pumpkin or got a bad bottle!?


----------



## Batz

Pratty1 said:


> hi Batz,
> 
> I recently had the Cage Roads Pumpkin Ale and it was awful, this beer might just redeem themselves to my pallat....how was it?
> 
> Dan




I quite liked it but then I like their IPA as well.



> I recently had the Cage Roads Pumpkin Ale


 Why the hell would buy that? Made for a Halloween night that Australians should not observe anyway.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Why the hell would buy that? Made for a Halloween night that Australians should not observe anyway.
[/quote]

Well..... My wife actually asked me to go to Dan Murphys and grab a pint of LCPA for a friend who she worked with as a bday gift. While there I seen a new beer eg pumpkin ale on the shelf and tried it out.....having already tried all there other stuff I thought it was a good chance. 
I'm not into Halloween either.


----------



## Bribie G

I shouldn't do this, I really shouldn't - and the S.I.L should also have known better when he bought me that bottle. 


Boilermaker.




OMFG, instant Korsakoff's Encephalopathy


----------



## Malted

Bribie G said:


> I shouldn't do this, I really shouldn't - and the S.I.L should also have known better when he bought me that bottle.



Who was chasing who?


----------



## Bribie G

Glenfiddich was chased by the Goat. Took me right back to Cardiff in the 1970s when I'd happily chug Glenfiddich with Pilsner Urquell chasers from the tall bottle (didn't use glasses :lol: ) - however I'm not 26 anymore


----------



## mikec

This beer is MALTY. Malty malty malty.


----------



## fcmcg

Wow I managed to learn how to use the iPad to do this...
got this from Aldi for 12 a sixer
sweet malt , minimal hops but definitely a quaffer...


----------



## pk.sax

Stone and wood garden ale. Yumm.

Goin down a great tonight.


----------



## Northside Novice

had a right day of it so i thought i would treat meself  









tap x 
schneider weisse eisbock barrique 12%
aventinus eisbock aged in pinot noir barrels(red whine) for 15 month

humuner munhumner.... :icon_drool2: 

pours almost flat, rich dark brown reddish colour, smells strong and almost port like. Taste lots of woody character with dark berry , vanilla and a port/rich red wine luster. I am left a little confused (not a 1st) as I am finding it hard to find the beer in there. 

Definitely needs a cigar and a fireplace...


----------



## Muggus

northside novice said:


> had a right day of it so i thought i would treat meself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59861
> View attachment 59862
> 
> 
> tap x
> schneider weisse eisbock barrique 12%
> aventinus eisbock aged in pinot noir barrels(red whine) for 15 month
> 
> humuner munhumner.... :icon_drool2:
> 
> pours almost flat, rich dark brown reddish colour, smells strong and almost port like. Taste lots of woody character with dark berry , vanilla and a port/rich red wine luster. I am left a little confused (not a 1st) as I am finding it hard to find the beer in there.
> 
> Definitely needs a cigar and a fireplace...


THAT LOOKS AWESOME!

Where can one acquire such a delight!?


----------



## ballantynebrew

Extraomnes Kerst - 10% belgian strong ale

had a tipple of this at... tipplers. been pretty surprised by the italian ones.

had a re ale a little while back also and was very impressed.


----------



## hsb

Tucking into a Squealer of Doc's Prescription 12 Belgian Black IPA. Very nice, great balance, roasty then colombus-y bitter finish. cheers!


----------



## Fish13

my last puffing billy! what a good drop after nothing but ******* belgians! the next hber who offers me a belgian will get it as a anemia!!


----------



## winkle

Some times its more about time and place, eg a nice Coopers pale on a stinking hot day at 'The Tree' pub at Seventeen Seventy.
Lurvely, could sit here all day - so I did.


----------



## Tony

Got a carton of 500ml imported Becks cans for $55.

Not bad at all


----------



## Northside Novice

Muggus said:


> THAT LOOKS AWESOME!
> 
> Where can one acquire such a delight!?


Hi Muggus, i got it from the german club in brisbane.


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> Hi Muggus, i got it from the german club in brisbane.


Its pretty damm nice isn't it.


----------



## adryargument

Tucking into my a SN northern hem harvest.
Mmmm, so much better then the southern - the wet grassy resin hop hit is perfect.
The high malt hit blends brillantly into the high hops/alc% and ends on a well rounded clean finish with a lingering resin - the best bit.

Need to impregnate my fermenters with this one and hope she puts out well.


----------



## Bribie G

Rooten Tooten Hooten. Ekeing out a keg of Bombardier until the next one comes on later in the week (bloody rellies)

$30 a carton, typical Dutch beer with nice rich Euro hop nose - I mean this is 2013 and it breaks down to $7.50 a six pack - 1990s prices. :super:


----------



## Northside Novice

winkle said:


> Its pretty damm nice isn't it.


double :icon_drool2: + :beerbang:


----------



## Muggus

Bribie G said:


> Rooten Tooten Hooten. Ekeing out a keg of Bombardier until the next one comes on later in the week (bloody rellies)
> 
> $30 a carton, typical Dutch beer with nice rich Euro hop nose - I mean this is 2013 and it breaks down to $7.50 a six pack - 1990s prices. :super:


Yeah, this is a Liquor Stax private label beer. Excellent value, and it's actually fully imported!

It also comes in a 650mL longneck.
We've got it for an everyday price of $40 for a carton of 15 - $2.67 a longneck


----------



## soundawake

Cracked open a bottle of Stone and Wood Garden Ale I bought from Dans - sadly I think its shot, suffering from Australia's heatwave. Metallic bitey taste, muted hop aromas.


----------



## Dan Pratt

soundawake said:


> Cracked open a bottle of Stone and Wood Garden Ale I bought from Dans - sadly I think its shot, suffering from Australia's heatwave. Metallic bitey taste, muted hop aromas.



I think that's what happened to a LC Bright Ale I had today.....tasted ordinary. On 24 Ibu though, got to admit, lately I've been having a lot of IPAs, especially the mikkeler range.


----------



## Florian

7.2% alc, for export out of India.


----------



## cavey

Knocking back a few James squire IPA's.....nice drop!


----------



## manticle

No photo.
Brasserie dupont's biere de garde - la biere de beloeil.

Damn.

Super.


----------



## Black Devil Dog

manticle said:


> Damn. Super.


Don't you mean " _Magnifique" _


----------



## manticle

Non!

Super!

Comme les larmes d'un ange.


----------



## Black Devil Dog

Tres bien, mon ami.


----------



## Bribie G

Zoomed up to Port this afternoon to buy a new desktop monitor and called into Dan's on way back - they are building one in Taree later this year woot.

My version of Bombardier compared to the real thing is a wee bit sad looking at the moment - however it's only been in the keg for a couple of days so I'm still getting the hazy stuff.
Nonetheless I think I'm 80% of the way. Apart from the colour - and yes I do need to up the SRMs with more xtal and darker invert:


Really aromatic hop zing that follows through into the finish, which I think must the be fuggles, I've just got in a fresh batch
A buttery caramelly richness that I'm sure must come from the invert, it tastes just like the stuff on the outside of a toffee apple :icon_drool2: - also I'm sure there's some Diacetyl in there which makes my choice of 1768 a lucky guess.
Completely off topic, if you are looking to upgrade your desktop to a kick arse 25" full HD 1920x1080 then get ye unto Officeworks which has the LG at $225 at the moment.
It's 3D enabled if you want to install the disc, won't be bothering myself. Pron never looked so good.


----------



## DU99

Gee..you call that screen oooopps a beer.. :icon_offtopic: why not hook the tele into the pc and get bigger picture


----------



## Bribie G

I do that with my 42" LED for watching IPTV but if I used that for desktop stuff I'd end up with a neck like a giraffe.


----------



## Northside Novice

dupont biere de miel biologique saison 8%
750ml corked n caged bottle

dont think these guys brew a bad beer ? this one is really nice, looks really tempting and tastes even better, no pic as my uploads are maxed out


----------



## pk.sax

Warm mountain goat steam ales at the beach today. Yumm


----------



## Bribie G

All the Polish language you'll ever need


----------



## stux

Bribie G said:


> Rooten Tooten Hooten. Ekeing out a keg of Bombardier until the next one comes on later in the week (bloody rellies)
> 
> $30 a carton, typical Dutch beer with nice rich Euro hop nose - I mean this is 2013 and it breaks down to $7.50 a six pack - 1990s prices. :super:



Recently finished a case of this that someone left at a party early last February...

Actually I quite enjoyed it for when ever I wanted a nice slight malty hoppy eurolager.

Not bad. Specially for 30 bucks.


----------



## DU99

bought a bottle Northern Hemisphere Harvest Ale..what a beer *....6.7%*


----------



## bum

Gage Road The Convict. I have no idea what an Australian Strong Ale is supposed to be so I'm walking into this one with nothing other than the ususal treppidation one reserves for a new Gage Roads beer.

I opened it and was immediately taken aback. Given the time of release and the marketing, I was mostly expecting it to be an imperialised VB. On the pour all I could smell was fairly aggressive New World hops. From the glass, I could smell more hops and a nearly bang-on US maltiness. Was very excited to taste. Thin and fizzy. The nice enough flavour up front dissapates almost immediately. Was expecting it to finish dry but what it does is it just finishes. There's beer, then there's not beer. Smells and looks great. Seems like half a beer to me, especially since it is 7.2%. It's not badly done but it is under done. Little bit sticky/cloying afterwards which is odd given the body. I'd probably buy again if it was one of their regular roster and the price was right.


----------



## Bizier

Budvar Dark, approaching best before (late April), still quite tasty and holding up very well.


----------



## carniebrew

Possibly in the category of "I'll try anything once", combined with the ever disappointing lack of craft beer at my (all?) Dan Murphy's:

Quite enjoyed the aroma, plenty of banana. The taste was less exciting, plenty of malt and bready yeast flavour...with a little banana but a curious bitter aftertaste that seemed out of place.


----------



## itmechanic

Bribie G said:


> Zoomed up to Port this afternoon to buy a new desktop monitor and called into Dan's on way back - they are building one in Taree later this year woot.
> 
> My version of Bombardier compared to the real thing is a wee bit sad looking at the moment - however it's only been in the keg for a couple of days so I'm still getting the hazy stuff.
> Nonetheless I think I'm 80% of the way. Apart from the colour - and yes I do need to up the SRMs with more xtal and darker invert:
> 
> 
> Really aromatic hop zing that follows through into the finish, which I think must the be fuggles, I've just got in a fresh batch
> A buttery caramelly richness that I'm sure must come from the invert, it tastes just like the stuff on the outside of a toffee apple :icon_drool2: - also I'm sure there's some Diacetyl in there which makes my choice of 1768 a lucky guess.
> Completely off topic, if you are looking to upgrade your desktop to a kick arse 25" full HD 1920x1080 then get ye unto Officeworks which has the LG at $225 at the moment.
> It's 3D enabled if you want to install the disc, won't be bothering myself. Pron never looked so good.


Glasses need a bit of a wash mate!


----------



## Northside Novice

Trying a Heretic evil cousin iipa 8%

mega hop bomb :icon_drool2:

great looking label aswell h34r:


----------



## winkle

Had a bottle of Cantillon Fou’ Foune at The Tipplers Tap on Oz day - it was effing awesome.


----------



## winkle

Taddy porter in good condition @ the Villager from before the deluge.




Beer modeled by Northside Novice.


----------



## Northside Novice

I was a bit dusty after that night mate, and those taddy's were tasting very good , thanks again for all the single malt tastings upstairs 

Reminded me to crack this Smithy I grabbed the other day ,


organic golden ale fermented in the old stone yorshire squares 5%.
A nice golden ale , nice maltyness, light hoppyness, yum, 
but would prefer to be supping an oatmeal or taddy !

cheers to dane for extending to upload quota too, let the uploads run free ....


----------



## winkle

_Cantillon Fou’ Foune _as consumed my Tallie and me @ Tipplers.





(The shadecloth tent was to avoid us being drenched)


----------



## Will88

I've been sitting on this one for the last few years. Used by was Feb 2012.

It's mellowed out quite a bit. Lost some of the fruitiness and alcohol bite but still delicious.


----------



## Blitzer

How much was the Cantillon @ Tipplers?


----------



## Tony

Will88 said:


> I've been sitting on this one for the last few years. Used by was Feb 2012.
> 
> It's mellowed out quite a bit. Lost some of the fruitiness and alcohol bite but still delicious.


I have some bottles of Terrible tucked away


----------



## winkle

Blitzer said:


> How much was the Cantillon @ Tipplers?


Not cheap! but worth it, & its hard to get.


----------



## Bribie G

Taking my camera for a walk around Newtown today which is a good way of getting from pub to pub. After a JSGA, a Coopers Green and a Stone and Wood I'm now at the Townie with a Reschs Draught. 

As usual it is holding its head up proudly, a good honest old style Aussie with tons of flavour and a nice long bitter finish. 

Actually more enjoyable to me than the hoppy but not in a totally nice way S&W. As the manager agreed it's a pity that it is becoming hard to find as it is being forced off the fonts by the increasing JS and fat yak and - of late - cider brands.


----------



## Florian

Puntigamer, the "beery" beer :blink:

Austrian 5% Pils, so so

contains ascorbic acid as an anti oxidising agent. (Is that the secret, just chuck a teaspoon into fermenter or keg?)


----------



## Florian

One for Bribie...




Oettinger Export, 5.4%


----------



## pk.sax

Brouwerij het anker. 8.5%

Picked one up from (I think first choice).

Delicious. Prefer it to chimay blue. I detect a hint of citrus yeasty aroma, that unmistakable Belgian taste (I dunno nutty/bitey/I'm bad at describing it). The alcohol is well hidden in the taste but the warmth isn't. Easy to sip. Not giving me puke urges like chimay does.

Will buy again.


----------



## NickB

Chimay Blue.... 


Nom nom nom nom... Not the best selection for a warm afternoon, but going down a bloody great after a sticky, sweaty day at work! 750ml bottle and a Stella Artois pint glass.... Wrong glass, right country! Go big, or go home!

Cheers


----------



## winkle

Florian said:


> One for Bribie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_2988.JPG
> 
> Oettinger Export, 5.4%


At least its not alcohol free this time...... h34r:


----------



## Bizier

I am chewing through a carton of Harviestoun B&T. God I like this beer. I know it is like the millionth post I have made on it, but the balance is great for the 4.2% abv and it holds up so well to standard issue Australian mal-handling, I mean it has a hint of ox, but they must really look after it through the brewery processes.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Bear Republic Red Rocket Ale - 6.8% ABV

Bloody tasty.


----------



## tiprya

Bribie G said:


> Taking my camera for a walk around Newtown today which is a good way of getting from pub to pub. After a JSGA, a Coopers Green and a Stone and Wood I'm now at the Townie with a Reschs Draught.
> 
> As usual it is holding its head up proudly, a good honest old style Aussie with tons of flavour and a nice long bitter finish.
> 
> Actually more enjoyable to me than the hoppy but not in a totally nice way S&W. As the manager agreed it's a pity that it is becoming hard to find as it is being forced off the fonts by the increasing JS and fat yak and - of late - cider brands.


The Union in Newtown has fantastic beers.


----------



## Bribie G

tiprya said:


> The Union in Newtown has fantastic beers.


Ended up at the Court House Hotel with Mckenry yesterday and we demolished a few - not a bad spot and it's heartening to see that the Gen Y guys and chicks who flock there drink mostly Young Henrys, Fat Yak, Stone and Wood etc.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Had a 4 Pines Kolsch today. What an awesome beer! I had it a year ago and it was so shit. Maybe a bad batch dunno but the one I just had was so clean, crisp, cold with a nice malt presence and carbonated perfectly. Nice one 4 Pines! Almost better than Tony's Kolsch, but thats always fresh out of the keg so....


----------



## yum beer

Enrolled my son at Wollongong Uni on Wednesday, spent some time at the Uni Bar while waiting,
got a big suprise, almost full range of JS on tap, good range of crafties in the fridge, including White Rabbit and Knapstein.
JS Golden Ale on tap, first time for me, not too bad, much better than in the bottle.
May just be able to survive the occasional lunchtime visit with the lad.


----------



## verysupple

I know I should be ashamed but I never bothered to try a saison because the style guidelines hint at sourness and I hate that. 

Anyhoos, my mate gave me a bunch of beers for my birthday and one of them was a 750 ml bottle (corked) of Saison Dupont. 

That was f**king amazing.

It's one of only 4 beers to make it to my all-time greatest beers list.

FYI: It was served at 8 C into a large, thick wine glass (kinda like a Duvel glass).


----------



## Northside Novice

verysupple said:


> I know I should be ashamed but I never bothered to try a saison because the style guidelines hint at sourness and I hate that.
> 
> Anyhoos, my mate gave me a bunch of beers for my birthday and one of them was a 750 ml bottle (corked) of Saison Dupont.


thats a bloody good mate ! :icon_drool2: .probably the bench mark of all saison you can buy right there, sour beers are very interesting thats for sure, even if saisons are on the milder sourness side.

having a good ol chimay red 7% bb 2014 , bout a year old, and its bloody luberly :chug:

i almost find that i overlook such quality beers like this seaching for unicorns and the like, and you can buy chimays nearly everywhere these days, sort of a common luxury.


----------



## carniebrew

My old man turned up to my place today and said "I brought some beer". Handed me a soft sided esky bag....normally I'd expect to see his version of "different" beers by pulling out a low carb Peroni or a Bitburger :icon_drool2: . Opened the bag to find a Weihenstephan Hefe and a large bottle of Figjam IPA. I'm finally 'learning' him!!


----------



## mwd

Tell us what you think about the Figjam IPA. I was not very impressed after Ballast Point Bigeye and Tower 10. Also love SN Torpedo but a fair bit overpriced.


----------



## carniebrew

I enjoyed the Figjam, but i've had better IPA's. I liked the SN Torpedo much more when I last had it. That being said, I'm not a huge IPA fan. With the figjam at 7% abv and 70 IBU...great as a tryout of something different, but I'm never going to bother stocking up on them.


----------



## Florian

Quintine Amber - 8.5%


----------



## Bizier

yum beer said:


> Enrolled my son at Wollongong Uni on Wednesday, spent some time at the Uni Bar while waiting, got a big suprise, almost full range of JS on tap, good range of crafties in the fridge, including White Rabbit and Knapstein. JS Golden Ale on tap, first time for me, not too bad, much better than in the bottle. May just be able to survive the occasional lunchtime visit with the lad.


Man... times have changed since I went to UOW.

Chip sambo and CPA used to be the standard order... for everyone I knew.


----------



## yum beer

Bizier said:


> Man... times have changed since I went to UOW.
> 
> Chip sambo and CPA used to be the standard order... for everyone I knew.


Yeah a lot different then when I was there 16 years ago....coffee shops, sushi bars, food court...was a little weird sitting in one of my old lecture theatres for the info session...
and the girls have gotten ugly.....well most of 'em....


----------



## mikec

Had one of these yesterday for the first time.
Some IPA's I find overly bitter with nothing else to back it up - not so the Hop Zombie!
Lots of flavour and not too bitter, very nice indeed.


----------



## Logman

Had my first Ballast Point Porter last night - wow, what an awesome beer that is :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## rehab

mikec said:


> Had one of these yesterday for the first time.
> Some IPA's I find overly bitter with nothing else to back it up - not so the Hop Zombie!
> Lots of flavour and not too bitter, very nice indeed.


Nice one,
I think us kiwis have drunk our lot dry again so we have to wait til more of the hops come through for the next batch.

Big fan of Hop Zombie! :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :beerbang:


----------



## Econwatson

Anybody tried the Festive 2013 from Thunder Road Brewing Company? Had one today, very aromatic! Great beer though, perfect for a summer evening.


----------



## carniebrew

I can't even find it on their website mate, where did you score it, on tap somewhere?


----------



## Econwatson

It's odd, I couldn't see it on their site either. I stumbled across this indie looking place just off Brunswick Street called Grub, and they had it there on tap. It was delicious! Perhaps they are doing a pre-release to test the water (beer?)

EDIT: It is mentioned on their Facebook page but not in any great detail!


----------



## Florian

DAB in a can. At least it's not light struck like those light green bottles often are. Unfortunately it's so easy drinking that I'm already through half a liter before even finishing this sentence...


----------



## Econwatson

I swear I'm not a Thunder Road Brewery rep! Drinking a few Brunswick Bitters in the Queensberry! They are gorgeous! Does anyone have any clone recipes??


----------



## Dave70

mikec said:


> Had one of these yesterday for the first time.
> Some IPA's I find overly bitter with nothing else to back it up - not so the Hop Zombie!
> Lots of flavour and not too bitter, very nice indeed.


Nice pic mate.
I for one appreciate it when people go the extra mile to make things interesting.

Tony is a prime example of this. He could fill those glasses with effervescent horse piss and _still_ call it sasion.


----------



## razz

Definite peat dominant over oak but not over the top, nice chocolate aroma. And bottle conditioned too! From Majestic Cellars in Mt. Eliza


----------



## citizensnips

Bought one of their longneck barrel bottles for about $12 last night.........was worth every penny. Beautifully balanced and the wet hops really do give it an amazingly fresh flavour and aroma. 
(not my photo)


----------



## bum

Drinking a Mountain Goat Bubble and Squeak. Dunno what kind of beer it is supposed to be but I dunno if I'd describe it as a "summery stout, believe it or not" (as the bloke behind the jump did) because I don't. Nice beer but it is not coming across as anything remotely approaching summery on this hot as shit afternoon.

Why are they ALWAYS playing Foo Fighters or Kings of Leon every time I go to Deja Vu? It's enough to put a bloke off his beer.


----------



## bum

Man. I wish I hadn't said anything. Been A Perfect Circle ever since then just changed to Marilyn Manson's cover of Tainted Love.

When does Biero re-open?


----------



## rehab

No photo but I well and truly think I have found my Belgian gateway drink of choice. Had my first ever Green Flash Le Freak. I usually don't care much for the Belgian stuff but the mix of IPA and Belgian awesomeness was one of the best beer experiences to date.
I followed it up with Lagunitas IPA which was not bad either.


----------



## bum

Had a Brooklyn Lager at 1000 £ Bend. Made a face. SWMBO says "No good?". I hand it to her. She says "I like it. It tastes like apples!"

I swapped to Melbourne Bitter.


----------



## Bizier

Turkey for dinner in the morning after work.

Wild Turkey.


----------



## Danwood

This is a posthumous posting to last nights beer...I looked for the ''what was previously in the glass'' thread, but came up with nothing ??! :huh:

Anyway, a very nice porter. Quite Baltic-y, lots of liquorice sweetness which the rum flavour works very well alongside.

Just a slight alcohol warmth at the end, less than I'd have thought for an 11.5abv beer.

I'll treat myself to another if I find it again nearer winter.


----------



## bum

I saw Monteith's IPA at the local Woolies this arvo. I blacklisted that brewery when they tried to trademark saison but I thought the local supermarket should be encouraged to get in as many IPAs as possible so I bought one.

Peppery malt cordial.


----------



## seamad

Duchesse de Bourgogne last night, man that's good. If anyone has advice on brewing something like this [ or an equally tasty rodenbach grand cru] please tell me.The combination of sweetness and sourness is something else.


----------



## Florian

A sensible beer for a rainy Monday night:

Bush de Noel, The strongest Christmas Belgian Beer. 12% ABV


----------



## bum

Fairly insensible beer for a blisteringly hot Monday night:

Nogne O Citrus Hystrix IPA.

I was expecting something AIPA-ish so thought it a good choice for a hot night. Nice and fruity but with some alc that may promise sleep tonight.

Nah. True to form, Nogne O have yet again shown that they cannot be second guessed. This thing is one fo their attempts to make a beer that doesn't exist. An acrid/roasty IPA - but not like a black IPA (it is good). Wrong night for it but a pretty great beer.


----------



## Florian

Following this up with a classic:


----------



## bum

Haand Bryggeriert - Odin's Tipple.

Reasonably confident that I have a new favourite bottled stout. Well, they call it a "dark Norse ale" but it is pretty damned stouty. Never have I had an 11% beer where the alc is hidden so well - for some reason I thought it was around 8-9% when I was drinking it and thought they'd hidden it well even then. Big roast notes without ever getting acrid. Really, really nice beer. This brewery never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## bum

Yo-Ho Brewing Yona Yona Ale.

Pretty good example of a session-friendly APA. Nice citrus and caramel in the aroma and flavour. Slight rindiness. Out-SNPAs SNPA for my money. Little alcohol bite would be the only flaw I'm tasting.


----------



## bum

Yeasty Boys Rex Attitude.

Okay, only just poured so it still needs to warm up a bit but I'm pretty disappointed so far. Was expecting a real mind-**** kind of beer. It is actually fairly approachable once you get past the smoke/dentist office smell (antiseptic and latex gloves? dunno). I don't mind it but don't love it either. The safest "insane" beer ever.


----------



## Dave70

bum said:


> Yeasty Boys Rex Attitude.
> 
> Okay, only just poured so it still needs to warm up a bit but I'm pretty disappointed so far. Was expecting a real mind-**** kind of beer. It is actually fairly approachable once you get past the smoke/dentist office smell (antiseptic and latex gloves? dunno). I don't mind it but don't love it either. The safest "insane" beer ever.


You must have one hell of a beer shop at your convenience bum, or do you order online?


----------



## bum

Slowbeer and Purvis Beer are both located on the same street. Bit of a hike for me to get there so I don't do it very often but we're still fairly spoiled there.


----------



## pommiebloke

Haven't had one of these since my student days in Yorkshire. Going to enjoy this one:


----------



## rehab

No Picture (Again sorry) but grabbed 1.5 liters of Coronado Idiot FYO goodness. Bitter up front with great lingering hops on the tongue.


----------



## punkin

pommiebloke said:


> Haven't had one of these since my student days in Yorkshire. Going to enjoy this one:



Had one of those last week very enjoyable. Also tried a double choc porter that was really good.


I went to an Aldis yesterday while waiting for a script, i've never been in there before but a six pack for $13 caught my eye.

It's a US beer from someone called Hopper Whitman, it's Belgian White Ale according to the label. Turned out to be a very nice wheat beer. i don't know bugger all about styles or what it suppossed to classed as, but for $2 odd a stubbie i am pretty impressed.


----------



## bum

Southern Bay Brewing Le Petit Tranc - let's get this right out of the way: I don't know anything about saisons. I've had Saison DuPont and thought it was gorgeous, La Sirene Wild Saison had an interesting lemon thing going on but I felt it was a bit too subtle overall, Nogne O/Bridge Road's Saison IPA or whatever it was was a dog of a beer. That's near enough to the full extent of my saison experience.

This beer smells metallic and medicinal under some Belgian funk notes. SWMBO is smelling "tinned baby corn" but I'm not getting that. I'm tasting indistinct Belgian funkiness, some _very_ light citrus, spice in the mouthfeel but not flavour (might just be the dryness and alc combining). Bit more bitter than I'd expect a saison to be and maybe a little chewy (but as I say, I don't know shit about the style).


----------



## bum

Haand Bryggeriet Sur Megge - Initial impression is that is smells like a lighter, brighter (fruity?) version of Rodenbach. Very excited at this point. Tastes entirely different. The funky/sour stuff goes to the harsher end of the scale towards the more hardcore beers of the lambic school (which I'm not sure this beers claims to be). Beers like this are beyond my vocabulary. There is a hard, biting character that is not dissimilar to bitterness on the tongue but is neither hop nor grain derived, wouldn't say tannic either (but it may be) - maybe like an intense rindiness but with little fruit to it? Very complex beer - too much going on for me to pick up much since it isn't one of my pet styles.


----------



## bum

Once I got used to the funk it was pretty much just straight-up lemon and a little warm alc.


----------



## tricache

Got the St Feuillien pack from Dan's on the weekend....zomg...some nice beers and the Brune was amazing...and I got a nice glass out of it too


----------



## punkin

Went back and got two more pints of the Old Peculiar today. For $5 a bottle it's unbeatable. Also got a Midnight Black IPA from Temple and a West Coast IPA.


----------



## Brew Matt

tricache said:


> Got the St Feuillien pack from Dan's on the weekend....zomg...some nice beers and the Brune was amazing...and I got a nice glass out of it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16478_10151492865799400_1119251227_n.jpg


What did you end up paying for this? Our DM had them for $25, then reduced to $20. Looked interesting.


----------



## Brew Matt

punkin said:


> Went back and got two more pints of the Old Peculiar today. For $5 a bottle it's unbeatable. Also got a Midnight Black IPA from Temple and a West Coast IPA.


Are you picking these up from Armidale? Havent seen the Temple Midnight Black IPA.


----------



## tricache

Brew Matt said:


> What did you end up paying for this? Our DM had them for $25, then reduced to $20. Looked interesting.


I got it before the reduction ($25)...still worth it, 3 nice beers and a really nice glass

Also the glass has the brewery crest engraved in the bottom to keep the bubbles going...very cool to watch, though got harder to watch as the night goes on haha


----------



## punkin

Brew Matt said:


> Are you picking these up from Armidale? Havent seen the Temple Midnight Black IPA.



No here in Tamworth.

The bottle shop at Calala has an owner who loves craft beer. He's set up a little back shed with racks of different beers. Not a huge range, but if more people start buying he's keen to stock more.
Definately more craft beers than i've seen in any other country town.


http://www.localstore.com.au/store/15552/the-bottle-o/tamworth/

Well worth supporting for any locals or people who visit. 10% discount on 4 or more beers.


----------



## alien13

A bit late posting this, but better late than never I suppose.

My order form Int. Beer Shop came a few weeks back with a mix of different styles to try out. I picked 6 in total for my first order (gets expensive when you start picking them out), and here is what I came up with in order of appearance:


Cantillon - Kriek 100% Lambic (*Lambic*)
Orkney - Skull Splitter (*Scotch Ale*)
Green Flash - West Coast IPA (*IPA*)
Mikkeller + Three Floyds - Boogoop (*Barley/Wheat Wine*)
Epic - Hop Zombie (*Double IPA*)
Fullers - ESB (*ESB*)



As of now, I only have the Boogoop and the Kriek Lambic left to try. I finished the Epic Hop Zombie about 10mins ago, and I have to say I really enjoyed it. It was more centered around hop flavour rather than bitterness, but that may be due to the age of it (not sure when it was bottled), but it was more smooth than the West Coast IPA which I found to have a bit of bitterness throughout which did distract a bit from the flavour.

Fullers ESB was a quite enjoyable beer as well, something I could see myself going to if it was at a pub versus the usual (hahn, west end, xxxx, etc). Definitely a session beer.

The Skull Splitter was very nice. As with some reviews I've read, you can tell that it is a higher alcohol, especially when you let it warm to room temperature as the alcohol warmth starts to shine through more. The Epic Hop Zombie was around the same strength, yet I didn't get any sign of it being a high alcohol beer which was great, but I definitely want to try a few more scotch ales. Skull Splitter had an almost Christmas fruit cake type taste to it, and I could definitely see it pairing well with a slice of it. If only it was winter during Christmas because it would go down a treat in front of the fire.

I enjoyed the West Coast IPA, and I would happily order it again, but as mentioned above, it seem to be more bitter than the Hop Zombie which did distract a bit from the flavour, but I'm really keen to try it again soon to see how I find it after having the Hop Zombie.

I must say, I'm really excited about trying the Lambic, the reviews I've seen and read make it seem like something I would like, so hopefully I'll be able to get onto it in the next couple days.

The barley/wheat wine is another one I'm looking forward to trying, but I'll probably split that up over multiple sessions (Re-capping it) or sharing it with my dad and future father-inlaw.

Anyway, here is a shot of the Epic Hop Zombie from tonight:




This one really hit me. I can feel it now, but I'm not much of a drinker to begin with, more a drinker trying different things just to see what they taste like.

Hope everyone is having a good saturday night! I had to be up at 530am for work, and the same time tomorrow so it'll be an easy one for me.

Cheers


----------



## hsb

Enjoy the Cantillon Kriek, fantastic beer.


----------



## alien13

hsb said:


> Enjoy the Cantillon Kriek, fantastic beer.


It's definitely different. I just poured myself a glass then, and instantly from the smell I knew it would be what I was expecting. It has that sour smell to it, but not so much in a way that it is off-putting.

The first sip met my expectations. I only had a small sip to start with, but it still packed a bit of a punch. The flavour is hard to pick. I might need to let it warm up a bit to their recommended serving temperature to release a bit more flavour and aroma.

It is a nice beer, but it will most likely take a bit of drinking to fully enjoy it. I would definitely grab it again, and others of the same style, though.

And here's a picture in the glass.


----------



## DU99

Found this in moonee ponds..stella-Australian wheat


----------



## Goldenchild

Murray's icon 2ipa used by 01/02/14- Grabbed from the bottleshop next to the Albion.
Beer is flat as a tack, syrupy and almost undrinkable.
If i didn't need some alcohol encouragement to work on my tafe assignment this afternoon i would of poured it.
Totally unacceptable due to the bottle shop being less then 40KM down the rd from the brewery.

On a lighter note i had said beer about 2 months ago on tap at the brewery and was great.

Really hoping the 'Grand cru' i got in the fridge is in better condition.


----------



## eamonnfoley

&nbsp;


mikec said:


> &nbsp;
> Had one of these yesterday for the first time.
> Some IPA's I find overly bitter with nothing else to back it up - not so the Hop Zombie!
> Lots of flavour and not too bitter, very nice indeed.


&nbsp;

In other words its a fresh IPA (agree Hop Zombie is great). Stale IPAs just become bitter with nothing to offer. A lot of imports are far beyond their best.


----------



## pommiebloke

punkin said:


> Went back and got two more pints of the Old Peculiar today. For $5 a bottle it's unbeatable. Also got a Midnight Black IPA from Temple and a West Coast IPA.


Had another Old Pec at the weekend. Bloody beautiful drop.


----------



## lukiep8

goldenchild said:


> Murray's icon 2ipa used by 01/02/14- Grabbed from the bottleshop next to the Albion.
> Beer is flat as a tack, syrupy and almost undrinkable.
> If i didn't need some alcohol encouragement to work on my tafe assignment this afternoon i would of poured it.
> Totally unacceptable due to the bottle shop being less then 40KM down the rd from the brewery.
> 
> On a lighter note i had said beer about 2 months ago on tap at the brewery and was great.
> 
> Really hoping the 'Grand cru' i got in the fridge is in better condition.


Send Murray's an email. Shawn is very receptive of feedback on the beers, especially of issues such as this.


----------



## Adam Howard

Good lineup with a good mate.


----------



## Adam Howard

Ended with.


----------



## punkin

Why are you drinking out of tea light holders?


----------



## tricache

punkin said:


> Why are you drinking out of tea light holders?


I was thinking the same thing!! :lol:


----------



## Northside Novice

Adamski29 said:


> Good lineup with a good mate.


wowsers :icon_drool2: looks like a great line up, how were this two in particular ? was the megablend worth the $ ?


----------



## Bizier

Adamski29, how did you find the Tilquin and Horal's? Where do they sit on the scale of intensity?


----------



## Adam Howard

wowsers :icon_drool2: looks like a great line up, how were this two in particular ? was the megablend worth the $ ?

The Moon Dog was pretty tasty, nice oak fruitiness from the barrel and the Brett. Megablend was only $22. I picked it over an SN Brux that was $25.




Bizier said:


> Adamski29, how did you find the Tilquin and Horal's? Where do they sit on the scale of intensity?


Tilquin was at Purvis Beer in Richmond. They had HEAPS. Scored 100 on Ratebeer but I didn't really see why. It was a nice gueuze but I don't think it's the best I've had. The Horal's I got from Grain and Grape, couldn't resist, had more to it than the Tilquin (of course), nice acidic bite in both. The Tilquin was one of the most sour lambics I've had.


And FYI, the Johnnie Walker was shit....as expected. Sometimes I think it would be nice to not accept gifts.


----------



## pk.sax

4 pines pale ale. Have been avoiding buying pales for a while, but this one was awesome! Proved aussie craftbreweries can make some amazing pale! Not just boring near bland malt water.


----------



## yum beer

yum.

This is my 2nd beer from Wychwood, also enjoyed the Goliath.
Very happy I have the recipe for this, must be time to crank one out, have been waiting to get hold of one to try
before bashing out a full batch.
How much money in paypal......


----------



## punkin

Tried two new Monteiths beers from Woolies.

An Apricot Ale had too much fruit for me, but the IPA was pretty good. $5 a pint was a good price too.


----------



## Northside Novice

'I'm back baby!' (best george castanza voice) 

after a 4 week drinks break 




Timmermans Geuze 5%

cool bottle , good sourness mmmmm beer :wub:


----------



## Northside Novice

Shmalts Brewing 'Coney Island Albino Python' white lager with spices

shmack in the face of spice n all things nice , smells like a hot cross bun, tastse very zesty and interesting .
glad i tried it but wouldnt want more than one ,


----------



## Northside Novice

still on the spice road




Greenflash St feuillien 'friendship brew' ale with spices ... 




yes does sound a tad gay .




5.7% black saison


:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: nearly as funky as a rhcp concert including socks .


----------



## Northside Novice

struise elliot 9% 163 ibu iipa

gona wash that spice right outa my mouth .....



mikkellar and struise RateBeer Special Release:
Behold the second of RateBeer.com’s Worldwide Masters Series! This request edition ale is the crafted alchemy of a party of some of Europe’s finest brewers, Mikkel Bjergsø and Kristian Keller of Mikkeller (Copenhagen, Denmark) and Urbain Coutteau, Carlo Grootaert, Phil Driessens, and Peter Braem of De Struise Brouwers (Woesten-Vleteren, Belgium).
Both breweries have attracted considerable international attention for their artful interpretations of traditional ale styles enlived by a rich sense of invention. And both are also very highly esteemed by the RateBeer.com international community of beer tasters. We hope you enjoy this unique little treasure.
Struise Mikkeller -- the product of master brewing and friendship. Celebrate this sense of camaraderie by sharing this bottle with your good friends!
- Joe Tucker, RateBeer.com

Struise-Mikkeller is as we said in the past "Best of two worlds". We delivered an IPA with 130 IBU (Batch I), 150 IBU (Batch II), 163 IBU (Batch III), but a bitterness hidden the Struise way, counter balanced by maltyness, alcohol and rest sugars.


its pretty good .... must admit fresh is best , and unfortunately mine is not fresh so not the wow in the chow like i was hoping for but still giving me a lil chubby ....


----------



## Goldenchild

northside novice said:


> its pretty good .... must admit fresh is best , and unfortunately mine is not fresh so not the wow in the chow like i was hoping for but still giving me a lil chubby ....


 I totally agree i had one in Belgium last year and it was one of the best beers i'd ever had. :icon_drool2: 

Last Belgianshop free shipping event i bought another bottle and was really dissapointed this beer had nothing on its former glory -_- .


----------



## Tony

Last weekend:

enjoyed a couple nice beers.

Fullers Past Masters Old Burton Extra

Awsome Awsome beer. Big malty beer at 7.3% with a nice ballance between sweet and dry biskety crystal malts. Perfect ballencing bitterness and a great earthy hop character to top it off.

I really enjoyed this beer.












Later that night, with the wife having some visitors sitting around drinking white wine :icon_vomit: I decided to join in with my version
Cantilion Grand Cru Bruocsella Lambic Bio 2008.
Aged 3 years in oak, and bottled 2012. This beer is a supurb treat to enjoy. Totally still like a white wine, no fiz at all. wonderful ballance of sour, sweet and funk. No where near as sour as other Cantillion beers i have had that were more like sucking on lemons soaked in acid for 2 years. The lack of fizz also helped to lift the background elements (which were far to many for my inexperienced pallet to identify) which ballanced the sourness perfectly.

Loved it!

Today i purchased 2 more bottles to put away for 10 years. Plan to open them on my twin daughters 18th birthday in 10 years.


----------



## Tony

This weekend, I have enjoyes a couple nice ones also.

Earlier i had a Sunner Kolsch, It was fresh and fantastic. Nice clean sweet malt backbone with a soft fruity finish. Preety much spot on what i made when making Kolsch, so i had a smile as i drank it.






Almost dinner time and relaxing with a glass of Saison Dupont.

Oh YUM...... big fiz, big head, malty, fruity, slightly acidic, with a soft creamy finnish. The beers character just sits in your mouth for a while after a sip, keeping the enjoyment factor up 

Love it!


----------



## carniebrew

It's 36 degrees outside, for like the 7 millionth day running...so I'm staying in...and enjoying a Green Flash Hop Head Red. I will be forever grateful to the good doctor for putting me on to Amarillo via his DSGA recipe. Easily my favourite hop of all, and it combines so well with so many others.


----------



## kalbarluke

Speakeasy Prohibition IPA. Standard in most pubs in San Francisco. This one was on tap in a pizza place. Yummy. Sorry about dodginess of photo.


----------



## kalbarluke

Tried this one in New York. Sorry there is no picture in a glass. Didn't really taste like 100+ IBU's. The tallie cost me $6.


----------



## Bizier

kalbarluke said:


> IMG_1779.jpg
> 
> Speakeasy Prohibition IPA. Standard in most pubs in San Francisco. This one was on tap in a pizza place. Yummy. Sorry about dodginess of photo.


Nice, even though I had a few locals and one famous homebrewing local raise an eyebrow at my call, I drank the shit out of their Big Daddy because it was well balanced and just plain drinkable compared to the onslaught that is trying all the other beers. I had one commercial brewer also agree with this sentiment.


----------



## Bizier

kalbarluke said:


> Tried this one in New York. Sorry there is no picture in a glass. Didn't really taste like 100+ IBU's. The tallie cost me $6.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1807.jpg


You got gypped!!!


----------



## Northside Novice

bridge rd x nogne o = aurora borealis 14.9%
pretty luberly




beerhere x northdown = victoria's secret 6%
quite nice , apricot aromas and tastes ,


----------



## DU99

was in murphys saw this red trolley ale,nice toffee flavour..also got pintail pale and tower 10 ipa from Karl Strauss range


----------



## lukiferj

DU99 said:


> was in murphys saw this red trolley ale,nice toffee flavour..also got pintail pale and tower 10 ipa from Karl Strauss range


I really like the Tower 10 IPA. I find it very comparable to Ballast Point Big Eye which is my favourite IPA from Dan's. Red Trolley Ale is pretty nice too. I wasn't that fussed about the pintail but I will give it another try sometime.


----------



## DU99

lukiferj..tend to agree with you..pintail bit ordinary,Tower Ipa nice big load of fruity hops..


----------



## bum

lukiferj said:


> I really like the Tower 10 IPA. I find it very comparable to Ballast Point Big Eye


I disagree with this really hard. It's awesome that you like Tower 10 and all but I've had it fresh in the States and to compare it to even an import of Big Eye is ludicrous.


----------



## lukiferj

bum said:


> I disagree with this really hard. It's awesome that you like Tower 10 and all but I've had it fresh in the States and to compare it to even an import of Big Eye is ludicrous.


I have also had them both fresh in the states. Big Eye is always going to win for me over Tower 10. Sculpin even more so....


----------



## Bizier

I pondered this exact situation a few hours ago and bought a carton of Big Eye.

My fridge is looking healthy at the moment.


----------



## mwd

I agree even from Dan's I prefer Big Eye but both are very drinkable probably towards the best imports after SN Torpedo.


----------



## bum

Had Rodenbach Grand Cru on tap for the first time tonight. Its at Deja Vu if anyone local might want to look for it.

Cheers for the heads up, Rowy.


----------



## DU99

Got a 6pack of these on recommendations from above


----------



## lukiferj

DU99 said:


> Got a 6pack of these on recommendations from above


Verdict?


----------



## DU99

makes you sit up...



..i prefer this and tower10 ..not a great fan of Torpedo.,but that's


----------



## Bridges

Currently really really really enjoying a Vale IPA from the Maclaren vale beer people. Who ever these people are I salute them for making such a damn fine beer :icon_cheers:


----------



## WarmBeer

practicalfool said:


> 4 pines pale ale. Have been avoiding buying pales for a while, but this one was awesome! Proved aussie craftbreweries can make some amazing pale! Not just boring near bland malt water.


A big F.U. to you P.K., that's the last of any credibility you've built in my book...

Just got home from a week in Byron Bay, and on my first night bought a 6 pack of the 4 Pines Pale Ale solely on the recommendations in this thread. Bah! Under-attenuated, lacking hop aroma, malty, piss-water. Reminded me of my _really_ early attempts at a Pale Ale using extract. Left 2 stubbies from the 6 pack in the fridge upon vacating the premises this morning, this act alone sincerely summarises my opinion of this beer.

Edit: Speeling and grandma


----------



## philmud

Drinking a Hop Bazooka from Southern Bay Brew Co. I've been steering away from overly hoppy beers lately & drinking a lot of yeast driven beer, but this one is cracking. Citra, Galaxy and Stella hops according to the bottle - I was worried about balance, but it's doing well. Pours cloudy with a very enthusiastic head, silky mouthfeel & the initial taste is all peaches. Maybe I've been missing the hops!!


----------



## bum

WarmBeer said:


> Just got home from a week in Byron Bay, and on my first night bought a 6 pack of the 4 Pines Pale Ale solely on the recommendations in this thread. Bah! Under-attenuated, lacking hop aroma, malty, piss-water. Reminded me of my _really_ early attempts at a Pale Ale using extract. Left 2 stubbies from the 6 pack in the fridge upon vacating the premises this morning, this act alone sincerely summarises my opinion of this beer.


I had their stout after reading similar positive reviews. Did not bother to try the pale afterwards.


----------



## philmud

I tried their Hefe at my local bottleo a couple of weeks ago. The guy offering samples thought it was made with actual bananas, but beyond that it was pretty great


----------



## DUANNE

holgate millenium falcon. hides its10% really well but the good stuff ends there.Despite the hundred ibu claim im getting nothing like that, no biggie for me as i prefer a less bitter beer but the hop flavours and aromas are also sadly lacking.The real dissapointment for me though is a slick mouthfeel and butterscotch taste that only comes from diacatyl and the warmer it gets the worse it is.Ive never had a bad beer from these guys before which makes it a bit harder to swallow especially on a beer that cost as much as this.


----------



## philmud

Have moved onto a bottle of Le Petit Tronc by Southern Bay Brew Co - It's a saison but apparently is brewed with English and Belgian malts. It's not as highly carbed as I'm used to, lots of fruit and citrus and a very pleasant tartness in the finish. Noice!!

Edit: added photo - I love the label too.


----------



## bum

BEERHOG said:


> holgate millenium falcon. hides its10% really well but the good stuff ends there.Despite the hundred ibu claim im getting nothing like that, no biggie for me as i prefer a less bitter beer but the hop flavours and aromas are also sadly lacking.The real dissapointment for me though is a slick mouthfeel and butterscotch taste that only comes from diacatyl and the warmer it gets the worse it is.Ive never had a bad beer from these guys before which makes it a bit harder to swallow especially on a beer that cost as much as this.


I had it on tap last night and it smelled amazing but it is a proper dog of a beer.


----------



## pk.sax

WarmBeer said:


> A big F.U. to you P.K., that's the last of any credibility you've built in my book... Just got home from a week in Byron Bay, and on my first night bought a 6 pack of the 4 Pines Pale Ale solely on the recommendations in this thread. Bah! Under-attenuated, lacking hop aroma, malty, piss-water. Reminded me of my _really_ early attempts at a Pale Ale using extract. Left 2 stubbies from the 6 pack in the fridge upon vacating the premises this morning, this act alone sincerely summarises my opinion of this beer. Edit: Speeling and grandma


Handling?!

I'd have to go for seconds and try again. Must say I approach Aussie pales with trepidation and was surprised it was that good. To be quite honest, I have not had had a problem beer due to handling from dan's since moving to qld... Read in that what you may... Point, LC pale ale, always tasted metallic every time in melb, never had a problem up here. Something is up...


----------



## Northside Novice

two standouts from last night ,




oude gueuze tilquin 6.4%
wow ..... very very nice, i am really enjoying the lambic beers at the moment . 




yalumba 1980 vintage port 
double :icon_drool2: smooth as silk


----------



## DUANNE

northside novice said:


> two standouts from last night ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beer towel 002 (768x1024).jpg
> 
> oude gueuze tilquin 6.4%
> wow ..... very very nice, i am really enjoying the lambic beers at the moment .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beer towel 004 (768x1024).jpg
> 
> yalumba 1980 vintage port
> double :icon_drool2: smooth as silk


that's not ice in the port is it ? how uncouth


----------



## Northside Novice

thats the way it was served to me from the owner of the bottle, a very well respected port connoisseur/drinker .... he said the melting ice really helps to get the best flavours out of the older vintages? I tried it with and without and couldnt really tell a difference


----------



## WarmBeer

practicalfool said:


> Handling?!
> 
> I'd have to go for seconds and try again. Must say I approach Aussie pales with trepidation and was surprised it was that good. To be quite honest, I have not had had a problem beer due to handling from dan's since moving to qld... Read in that what you may... Point, LC pale ale, always tasted metallic every time in melb, never had a problem up here. Something is up...


Possibly.

However, no such issues with the 6-pack of LCPA that was sitting in the fridge right next door to it. Up to it's usual high standards (imho).

As detailed in my post in the "Decent bottle shops in Nsw/Qld border" thread, there was no shortage of alternatives, if you shop at the right bottlo.


----------



## bum

Gage Roads Abstinence Belgian Dubbel Chocolate Ale.

I saw the name of the beer and my review was immediately composed. Unfortunately it isn't god-awful so I can't use it.

That's not to say it is great, either. I'm not a big Belgian buff but it seems hotter than the style should be. There's a generic Belgian ester thing going on, couldn't say what type of esters but there's nothing specific a n00b like me can pick up - wouldn't say it seems especially fruity. Made with real chocolate, apparently. You can smell milk chocolate and taste it more and more as it gets warm. Dunno if it actually uses milk chocolate or not but the aroma doesn't seem to have any roastiness from grain. Gorgeous colour. Seems much thinner than other dubbels I've had in the past but it has more body than the average Gage Roads offering.

Might be a good "gateway" Belgian? Probably not one to impress those experienced in the style though.


----------



## Northside Novice

:wub:
haand bryggeriet dark force reserva, aged on oak 9%
fark me , its black as, strong as, dank as and i cant stop drinking it .
i do prefer the normal dark force(double extreme imperial wheat stout 9%) but there is some sort of a challenge chewing through this big mofo of a brew. i think i will be in love with it by the time i finish it.

so many aromas and flavours , vanilla ,dark chocolate, coffee , dried dark fruit flavours, and oily liquorice,, grape, dark rich chocolate biterness , coffee bean stewed fruit touch in the finish , aftertastes of rich malts and bitter wheat and fruit vanilla dates , and a big oak lingeringness


----------



## carniebrew

MOA St Joseph's Belgian Tripel. Have had this in the fridge for weeks waiting for a mate to drop around and share (along with a Saison Dupont). He's taking too bloody long, so down she goes. What a great drop. Strong, dark and chewy caramel.


----------



## Northside Novice

brooklyn brewery sorachi ace saison 7.6%
fermented with belgium yeast and bottle fermented with champagne yeast dry hoped with sorachi ace hops .

brewer says 'bright spicy lemon zest aroma, it tastes like sunshine in a glass', i agree , its flupping luberly :icon_drool2:


----------



## Northside Novice

boon oude kriek 6.5%

COMMERCIAL DESCRIPTION
Oude Kriek Boon is one of the finest examples of the 100% spontaneous fermentation fruit-Lambic style. 400 g of wild cherries per litre are fermented together with a blend of young and old Boon Lambic that has been aged in oak casks. After clarification, the Oude kriek is bottled and refermented. It is unsweetened, unfiltered, unpasteurised and has no artificial flavourings, preservatives or colourings added. Brewed in Lembeek, the village that gave Lambic its name.

very nice , fantastic ruby rich colour , superb cherry twang , full foamy mouthfeel , and a sour sorbet like aftertaste ..... mmm yum


----------



## Northside Novice

green flash le freak 9.2%

COMMERCIAL DESCRIPTION
Le Freak is a modern ale created by converging two beer styles, Belgian Trippel and American Imperial IPA. The use of two yeast strains further marries the styles and American hops give the beer its modern flare

finding it hard to type. but this is very good. smells amazing, and tastes great but dont think its living up to the imperial ipa hoppynessnes
i was hoping for,, more a ipa hoppynes.

but i am loving the belgium background track to the hoppy action car chase though :icon_drunk:


----------



## Northside Novice

north coast le merle saison 7.9%

COMMERCIAL DESCRIPTION
A rustic ale, pale in color, inspired by the rich brewing traditions of the Flanders region. Abundant hops and a Belgian yeast strain contribute exotic aromas af tropical fruit.

am shit faced , does taste good, very nice colour , subtle aroma , funky funk funk munk B)


----------



## Northside Novice

mist posting this one the other night.
wychwood paddys stout 4.3%
was nice from memory . it was pretty much a guiness clone, which isnt bad but isnt amazing either .




to ol baltic frontier 6.5% seabuckthorn ipa (& juniper beries)
label :- this puppy is anipa beaten with juniper beries and sea-buckthorn and trashed wit hops (centenial, colombus & cluster)
a celebration of a potent bee culture shared between scandinavia and the baltic region.

the aroma from the bottle was sweet n hoppy, the colour like dirty creek water. googled seabuckthorn and i think thats where the cloudy orange tinge comes from . aroma of citrus and pine. flavor is bitter, with a hint of malty sweetness, medium bodied. the buckthorn comes out in the finish, sour fruit and bitternessness yum .


----------



## philmud

Australian Brewery Pale Ale - I was curious as I gather craft beer in cans is gaining popularity in the US - its OK, very cloudy, tasty. Would go again.


----------



## Econwatson

Having a Bluetongue lager that one of my mates left over here aeons ago. The website is going nuts about the the triple-hopping process.

It's OK.


----------



## pommiebloke

Easter so chocolate is the go.


----------



## punkin

I've had that, thought it was a very nice beer. What are your thoughts?


----------



## lukasfab

GAGE ROADS - Belgian dubble choc ale


----------



## Northside Novice

that gage sounds interesting...how was it ??

got a bit a bling this arvo..

bridge road double- bling -ipa 8.5% bottled 21/2/13 bloody lovely fresh hoppyness and a malty mouthful mmmm...wouldnt mind a carton of these


----------



## schoey

Hey northside novice, where'd you get the bling bling, in fact where are you getting all those beers? I've seen a few of them at Next Door Cellars, but not all of them.


----------



## Northside Novice

schoey i got the bling bling from archive today , some others have been from kraft bottlo at red hill , and getting a few from these guys too :unsure: ,

http://www.beercartel.com.au/

http://www.slowbeer.com.au/

http://www.beercellar.com.au/search/Country/Belgium/Page-2

slowbeer give a discount if you buy 12 beers that works out to be pretty much free postage , think its 10% of the total


----------



## lukasfab

northside novice said:


> that gage sounds interesting...how was it ??
> 
> it was ok but not great


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

practicalfool said:


> Handling?!
> 
> I'd have to go for seconds and try again. Must say I approach Aussie pales with trepidation and was surprised it was that good. To be quite honest, I have not had had a problem beer due to handling from dan's since moving to qld... Read in that what you may... Point, LC pale ale, always tasted metallic every time in melb, never had a problem up here. Something is up...


Hazard a guess it ain't handling, more likely bottling.

When I was in Brisbane, I got two four packs about 5 days apart (IIRC) from the same (non-Dan's) bottlo. I know the bottlo handles beer well.

One was excellent, the other was bland and lacking any oomph.

That's as far as I can go on memory, but yeah, put me off 4 pines, even if it's one of the only pales available local to me in Tassie.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

northside novice said:


> 005 (765x1024).jpg
> 
> brooklyn brewery sorachi ace saison 7.6%
> fermented with belgium yeast and bottle fermented with champagne yeast dry hoped with sorachi ace hops .
> 
> brewer says 'bright spicy lemon zest aroma, it tastes like sunshine in a glass', i agree , its flupping luberly :icon_drool2:


Saw this at Crown Cellars. As soon as I saw Soraichi Ace, I was never going to buy it.

But maybe, just maybe I'll reconsider, though I have a few other beers to work through in their fridge and they aren't local (and I'm not rich), so that may take a while.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Forgot to mention, I've (well, we've - the Mrs loves it too) been tucking into the Bridge Roads Galaxy Single Hop. Great beer. If I'm really honest, it's probably a bit light on the body, not much malt, and I'd personally like a bit more hoppage to cover the increased malt. But I'm really picking at straws.

Pours a nice golden-caramel colour, head dissipates quickly. Comes in with a whack of Galaxy passionfruit, enough bitterness to keep the fruit in check, great aroma. I know how easy it is to stuff up Galaxy, so I'm impressed. Finishes a little thin in the mouth, but then you burp Galaxy, which I always love.

SWMBO loves it - so that makes it an approachable, near entry level IPA. She found the following beer "strong" but didn't mind trying it.

Epic Zythos - lots of aroma. Big, silky body, perceptible alcohol (despite not being too high on ABV%), warming and bitter enough. Lots of good aroma, not much hop taste comparative. Again, lovely beer. I had the hop zombie a couple years back, and I prefer the hop zombie, but this is really nice to sit on for an hour or so. Tastes better warm.


----------



## tricache

lukasfab said:


> GAGE ROADS - Belgian dubble choc ale


I got about 3 mouthfuls in and the chocolate taste got almost sickly tasting. Was not a fan at all.


----------



## Blitzer

Really I had one yesterday, I thought it was quite nice. Started out a bit cold with little choc taste as it warms up it starts coming out as almost a cocoa powder taste & smell.
I thought it was well balanced, you just had to wait for the carbonation to dissipate a bit and the beer to warm up (not too warm)


----------



## winkle

tricache said:


> I got about 3 mouthfuls in and the chocolate taste got almost sickly tasting. Was not a fan at all.


Agreed, bit of a train wreck - The _Convict_ Australian Strong Ale is a better bet.


----------



## adryargument

northside novice said:


> bum+nickjd=nob jockey 003 (765x1024).jpg
> 
> 3 fonteinen oude geuze 'golden blend' 6%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by far the best lambic i have had so far on my adventure de sour !
> 
> tarty- tingly smooth and complex aromas and flavours .. sending shivers down my spine, going to get more of these :wub:


Their Kriek, Gueuze & Schaarbeekse Kriek beers are phenomenal - best of belgium.
Still dreaming of drinking those again


----------



## bum

That's not how "knob" is spelled, northside novice.


----------



## goomboogo

Looks like you've been making friends. Maybe changing the photo name will be as easy as deleting late night drunken posts.


----------



## tricache

winkle said:


> Agreed, bit of a train wreck - The _Convict_ Australian Strong Ale is a better bet.


I saw that as well and was going to give it a miss since the Choc Ale was a bit of a fail...might check it out


----------



## Dan Pratt

definatley get the Convict - Aussie Strong Ale, brilliant beer from gage roads.

Can i also recommend the Mountain Goat Rare Breed - Fancy Pants Amber Ale, its on the shelves at Murphys. If you love beer this amber ale is perfect!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Had the Mountain Goat Rare Breed Fancy Pants (or fanta pants) Amber a couple of weeks ago, before the Big Bogan bottle-o at Shearwater decided to fill the rest of their fridges with more bogan beer and jettison the good range of craft beer that once occupied the same place.

Great beer. I was expecting a more malt driven slightly hoppy beer (as ambers are technically supposed to be) and got a nice APA (like i'd make, not how the brewers sell them) with an amber colour, a bit more body and mouthfeel, lots of good aroma and enough bitterness to stop it getting sweet.

Nom nom. I also got it for $8 a bottle.


----------



## stakka82

+1 For both the Fancy Pants and Gage Roads The Convict.

Fancy pants is great, less body and malt presence than I expected also, great hoppy aroma and taste though with a decent bitterness.

The Convict blew me away, in part cause it's made by Gage Roads. Not a fan of any of their beers, but loved it, and enjoyed it more as it warmed which IMO is a hallmark of a well made big beer.


----------



## sinkas

I was dissapointed by the GR Abstinence,
to me just smells and tastes of cheap chocolate syrup
the Convict was great


----------



## lukasfab

cheap choc syrup - spot on sinkas


----------



## hsb

Cracked this treat open last night. So light and spritzy, more like wine/champagne than beer, cherry taste was lovely and subdued in the funk. Little acid but not too much So quoffable and so more-ish! Could drink this every day! Only had the one bottle alas, bottled 2012.

[sharedmedia=gallery:images:7243]
[sharedmedia=gallery:images:7245]
[sharedmedia=gallery:images:7244]


----------



## waggastew

Hightail Fancy Pants Amber Ale, procured from that house of fine ales Uncle Dan's at Ballina







Nice beer. Super clear, C hop aroma, nice caramel malt with a touch of roast. Carb is a touch low for this style which brings out a hint of sweetness. Body is on the thinner end as well.


----------



## Bridges

Had the fancy pants ale last night too. Fantastic, really enjoyed it then had one of my beers and realized just how much scope for improvement my beers have


----------



## lukasfab

La Trappe Blond

Taste like a hefe, must be a hefe


----------



## glennheinzel

[sharedmedia=gallery:images:7247]

This is a pic from the rugby a few weeks ago (Harlequins vs Bath). I went for a Grand Slam which had a touch of caramel and a hint of citrus coming through. Nice enough on a cold day, but probably should've gone the Abbot Ale which generally has a bit more flavour going on.


----------



## Goldenchild

hsb said:


> Could drink this every day! Only had the one bottle alas, bottled 2012.


Mate couldn't we all!
Stock up when you can and rationalise. Most of the bottles will appreciate the time aging anyway.
Sitting on many of belgo sours atm. 
Quite proud of myself really.
Its great to pull one out when entertaining of just in need of a delicous beer!


----------



## Econwatson

Young's Double Chocolate Stout.

Picked this up from G&G the other day when I was picking up a grain bill for the three shades of stout recipe.

I don't like it. I like stout, but just not this. But now I'm terrified I've just brewed 23 litres of something nobody will enjoy!


----------



## citizensnips

I'm with you mate, a lot of people rave about it but it was a little too much for me. That said i'm not the biggest of dark beer drinkers by a long shot


----------



## vortex

It was a whole pint of 'Meh' the last time I had it.


----------



## WarmBeer

Econwatson said:


> Young's Double Chocolate Stout.
> 
> Picked this up from G&G the other day when I was picking up a grain bill for the three shades of stout recipe.
> 
> I don't like it. I like stout, but just not this. But now I'm terrified I've just brewed 23 litres of something nobody will enjoy!


The 3 Shades is nothing like the Young's Double Choc.

I _love_ the 3 Shades stout.


----------



## Econwatson

WarmBeer said:


> The 3 Shades is nothing like the Young's Double Choc.
> 
> I _love_ the 3 Shades stout.


That's good to hear mate!

Could you compare it to anything so I could at least get an idea of what it's gonna taste like? Just stuck it in the fermenter. Hope it turns out OK! G&G was out of European Ale yeast so I pitched Windsor instead. Hope it is a suitable substitute!


----------



## philmud

Picked up a bottle of the new Little Creatures "Shepherds Delight" red IPA - I'm liking it, but it's not my favourite of their small batches (The Quiet American was). It's well balanced & I'll defo go again.


----------



## rehab

Knee Deep Simtra, 8 Wired iStout, Stone Sublimely Self Righteous, Firestone Walker Wookie Jack, Oaked Arrogant Bastard and Ballast Point Double Dorado at the ready. Not a bad little stash I'd say :beer:


----------



## Econwatson

I'm trying to get out of my comfort zone and try new beer so I took a trip to Dan's this evening and picked up the following: (I'm expecting a torrent of abuse concerning my glass, and it is pretty horrible!)

Dundee IPA:





This was alright. It had a nice aroma, and a grapefruity kind of finish that clings to your mouth afterwards and reminds you of when you tried grapefruit when you were like 5 or 6 and hated it, but it still brings back memories of being 6. I admit that I chose this one because of the name and a little pang of pride for the "City of Discovery". But it probably has too much in common with driving through this city. It's alright for a start, but the more time you spend, the more you want to get it over with.

Coronado Orange Avenue Wit:





I enjoyed this one. It had a really zesty aroma to it, definitely orange. It tasted good too, it has a spicy sort of taste on the lips, and kind of has a tea-ish sort of taste, really good.

Ballast Point Big Eye IPA:





I'm sure you all know what is tastes like. It was the first time I had tried it anyway, I really liked it! Would drink it again!


----------



## Logman

winkle said:


> Agreed, bit of a train wreck - The _Convict_ Australian Strong Ale is a better bet.


Had one of these last night, what a great beer.

Anyone got a suggestion for what sort of yeast they might use in that ?


----------



## Northside Novice

Tuatara / beer here waimea 'hop cat ' 4.7%
Bloody luberly , so much flavour for the low alc , solid amber/reddish hue colour , guess it smells like waimea ? Like a torpedo but not as bitter , more smoother but still big mouthful of hoppyness, just under the double ipa mark , seems to slip in between a ipa and a double but still with a lower alc than you would expect ( tastes more like 6-7%) great malty backbone , caramelised sugars are mentioned on the label , 
Waimea ? To me it tastes pine , stone fruity subtle and sweet . 
For some reason it reminds me of what fatyak was like off the tap when it first came out but not as dark coloured 
Get some if you find it , you will love it 


Sorry for the crappy foto it doesn't show the great colour of this beer . It's pretty much orange in real life


----------



## winkle

For some reason I'm drawn to this bottle shop.


----------



## Brew Matt

winkle said:


> For some reason I'm drawn to this bottle shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> special.jpg


Nice fit out. Am I right to assume this is overseas somewhere?


----------



## mikec

I suspect the sign behind the counter has something to do with it.


----------



## rehab

I have been under the house installing some polystyrene sheets before the little one arrives in August (feels like I am about half way under there just buggery cuts to be completed while crawling round on my beer gut) 
Rewarded myself with a 330ml scupin, 750ml Double Dorado and Le Freak.

I feel a bit of alc behind the Dorado otherwise it is a cracker. 

Sculpin was good for once (not skunked or oxidised) just less hops than fresh in L.A. but still better than usual.

Le Freak. Pretty bloody impressed every time I grab this beer. I am a late convert to the belgian side of things but this gets me right into it every time!


----------



## punkin

Just had the first and hopefully not the last of Gage Roads Abstinence Chocolate Dubbel.

One of the best beers i've had for a very long time, i could drink this till the cows come home. If i can make a beer this good i'll be very happy, and will be searching for a clone for sure.


Hated the Colonial or whatever it was called (convict ale ) btw and tipped the half glass i couldn't get through out.
Reminded me of what i used to make 30 years ago in my kit and 2 kilo days.


----------



## WarmBeer

punkin said:


> Just had the first and hopefully not the last of Gage Roads Abstinence Chocolate Dubbel.
> 
> One of the best beers i've had for a very long time, i could drink this till the cows come home. If i can make a beer this good i'll be very happy, and will be searching for a clone for sure.
> 
> 
> Hated the Colonial or whatever it was called (convict ale ) btw and tipped the half glass i couldn't get through out.
> Reminded me of what i used to make 30 years ago in my kit and 2 kilo days.


Hallelujah! Thank f^&k I'm not the only one who thinks this way.

Couldn't drink the Choc Dubbel too often, and def not on a warm afternoon, but put me and a bottle of it in front of a cosy fire, and we're gonna be _real_ good friends.

The Convict just reminded me of... homebrew.


----------



## Brew Matt

punkin said:


> Just had the first and hopefully not the last of Gage Roads Abstinence Chocolate Dubbel.
> 
> One of the best beers i've had for a very long time, i could drink this till the cows come home. If i can make a beer this good i'll be very happy, and will be searching for a clone for sure.
> 
> 
> Hated the Colonial or whatever it was called (convict ale ) btw and tipped the half glass i couldn't get through out.
> Reminded me of what i used to make 30 years ago in my kit and 2 kilo days.


I have a Gage Roads Abstinence Chocolate Dubbel put aside, and am looking forward to trying it. The reports I have happened to read so far, have not been favourable, but I have to admit I have tried many a criticised beer and enjoyed it. I have to admit however, that I did not have a problem with the Convict Ale, and liked it enough to purchase another. 

As they say with wine, a good one is one that you enjoy yourself.


----------



## bum

WarmBeer said:


> The Convict just reminded me of... homebrew.


I dunno. I wasn't terribly impressed but mine smelled nice and the alc was _very_ well hidden. If you don't like beer and want to get pissed as fast as possible then The Convict might be a good choice.


----------



## Blitzer

I think they are both decent beers. A good step up for Gage Roads and we should all be commending them, hoping this will help them step up their game.


----------



## mwd

Well I have just had a GR The Convict and did not enjoy it one bit. Bad news is I bought 2 bottles as I cleared the shelves at Dans with the last Bigeye IPA they had in stock.


----------



## Adam Howard

Drinking a GR Dubbel at the moment. Certainly has kick! Can't help but feel that they've chosen the wrong type of beer to put chocolate and coffee in to. The chocolate aroma and flavour is nice but then when the beer itself kicks in it ruins it. Makes me want to chuck real chocolate into a brown porter though!


----------



## manticle

Brakspear Bitter, double dropped.

Gushed a little on opening, can taste the goldings. Nice bit of bitterness.

Distinct hit of diacetyl - worth tasting if you're wondering what diacetyl tastes like. OK, wouldn't buy again unless it was on draught in the UK where I bet the flavours are a lot more balanced. At only 3.4%, I can't imagine the bottled version travels well.


----------



## tricache

My selection from last night :lol: joking!!! The VB was payment for a fridge but the Fancy Pants went down a treat and of course the Pilsner Urquell was amazing as usual


----------



## Northside Novice

Dogfish head 90 min iipa 9%
Constant 90 minutes of hop additions in the boil of uk malt . Then dry hopped .

Noice , has lost aroma I think but so smooth and tingly , holds the 9% tidily . So glad to have finally tried this beast , and it is living up to expectations , even if its in Brisbane tonight , a long way from the time and place this bottle would have been in its prime .
First dogfish head beer I have tried and I can only say all the bullshit they carry on with is backed up by the quality of this beer. Is it the best iipa ? No chance . Is it very drinkable and enjoyable , fuk yair ! I would put it up there with Pretty much all of the quality USA iipa's that have taken over the world in the last couple of years . And our own too.. Feral , Murray 's and the likes .


----------



## rehab

ParrotDog Bitter Bitch. Great sessionable beer with a hint of whole/maybe wet hoppage but definite lingering bitterness. 5.8% does the trick!


----------



## Northside Novice

Maui brewing co. coconut porter 6%
Mmmm coconut choc roastyness howlie


----------



## lukiferj

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> Dogfish head 90 min iipa 9%
> Constant 90 minutes of hop additions in the boil of uk malt . Then dry hopped .
> 
> Noice , has lost aroma I think but so smooth and tingly , holds the 9% tidily . So glad to have finally tried this beast , and it is living up to expectations , even if its in Brisbane tonight , a long way from the time and place this bottle would have been in its prime .
> First dogfish head beer I have tried and I can only say all the bullshit they carry on with is backed up by the quality of this beer. Is it the best iipa ? No chance . Is it very drinkable and enjoyable , fuk yair ! I would put it up there with Pretty much all of the quality USA iipa's that have taken over the world in the last couple of years . And our own too.. Feral , Murray 's and the likes .


Where did you find this?


----------



## Northside Novice

Mikkeller spontaneous (spontanale) 5.3%
Wow really nice funk , really nice up front but a little puffy and deflated on the after taste, almost metallic but I have had a few varied drinks befor hand and also partook in the whole gay marriage thread which is only going to leave a salty taste in your mouth ;-)


anyway,, not a very good lambic, have had much better. think they rushed it , aftertaste is not what I am used to from a quality ly aged geueze .

tad harsh. nice up front but no keeper/kicker


----------



## pk.sax

Silly Saison at the Belgian beer cafe in Canberra. Still warming it up, initial taste is perfect.
Nice beer menu too, I could be one a regular


----------



## Tony

Enjoyed a couple very nice beers last night and on this crappy wet day, i may enjoy a couple of the other special ones i have in the fridge.

Anchor Liberty Ale.
Wonderful beer. malt and hops balanced with a perfect amount of bitterness to let it all blend in proportion. Dry hopping has also given it a fantastic flavor and aroma of fruity resinous hops.

YUM!

and only $22 a six pack





Later on i opened this Munich Dunkel. I have never had a proper German Munich Dunkel so i was excited about it, and was not disappointed.
sweet but dry, chewy but smooth biskety malt, and very easy to drink. Perfect cool night beer.






Have just finished sipping on a Rodenbach. I figured with a batch fermenting away under my bar, i should try a proper one, and once again, was not disappointed.
sweet and sour. fantastic aroma of sweet malt, sherry like notes and a bit of funk mixed in.
If mine works out half as good as this i will be happy.
Edit: only complaint was that the bottle was not a 750ml


----------



## winkle

Tony said:


> Enjoyed a couple very nice beers last night and on this crappy wet day, i may enjoy a couple of the other special ones i have in the fridge.
> 
> Anchor Liberty Ale.
> Wonderful beer. malt and hops balanced with a perfect amount of bitterness to let it all blend in proportion. Dry hopping has also given it a fantastic flavor and aroma of fruity resinous hops.
> 
> YUM!
> 
> and only $22 a six pack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later on i opened this Munich Dunkel. I have never had a proper German Munich Dunkel so i was excited about it, and was not disappointed.
> sweet but dry, chewy but smooth biskety malt, and very easy to drink. Perfect cool night beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have just finished sipping on a Rodenbach. I figured with a batch fermenting away under my bar, i should try a proper one, and once again, was not disappointed.
> sweet and sour. fantastic aroma of sweet malt, sherry like notes and a bit of funk mixed in.
> If mine works out half as good as this i will be happy.
> Edit: only complaint was that the bottle was not a 750ml


You need to try the Grand Cru as well :icon_drool2:


----------



## Brew Matt

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> Dogfish head 90 min iipa 9%
> Constant 90 minutes of hop additions in the boil of uk malt . Then dry hopped .
> 
> Noice , has lost aroma I think but so smooth and tingly , holds the 9% tidily . So glad to have finally tried this beast , and it is living up to expectations , even if its in Brisbane tonight , a long way from the time and place this bottle would have been in its prime .
> First dogfish head beer I have tried and I can only say all the bullshit they carry on with is backed up by the quality of this beer. Is it the best iipa ? No chance . Is it very drinkable and enjoyable , fuk yair ! I would put it up there with Pretty much all of the quality USA iipa's that have taken over the world in the last couple of years . And our own too.. Feral , Murray 's and the likes .


Please disregard if this is answered later in the thread, but who is selling Dogfish head in Brisbane, as I have yet to try any of their beers, despite watching 6 episodes of their Brewmasters TV show. Also, was this your photo? If so, the establishment has gone to some trouble getting glasses to match.


----------



## Tony

winkle said:


> You need to try the Grand Cru as well :icon_drool2:


Just did.

I agree....... :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## mje1980

Golden in colour, spicy and dry. Pretty nice beer. Thay make a quadrupel also, which i got. Haven't tried yet. It has the " genuine trappist" sign on it. Koeningshoeven is the name, from holland. I didn't think there were any trappist monasteries in holland ,but hey im no expert. I do have BLAM so i guess i could check, but im buggered haha. Bottle conditioned.

Tempted to try the quad, but its 10% and im well out of match fitness haha.


----------



## manticle

For a while there were 6 Belgian trappist breweries and one Dutch - the Dutch being La Trappe/ Koeningshoeven. 

There was a time when they lost their right to the appellation but they regained it.
There is, as of recent times an 8th trappist brewery in Austria. I've not tried their beers.


----------



## lukiferj

Pretty tasty, although I like most beers these guys put out. Malty, a little bit spicy and a healthy dose of american hops.


----------



## beers

Tony said:


> Anchor Liberty Ale.Wonderful beer. malt and hops balanced with a perfect amount of bitterness to let it all blend in proportion. Dry hopping has also given it a fantastic flavor and aroma of fruity resinous hops. YUM!


A great solid beer that demonstrates simple recipes can sometimes be the most effective. Hard to believe its a SMaSH beer.


----------



## mje1980

I've spent 20 minutes trying to invert this picture with no luck at all. Its worth it too, it's a freaking cracking beer. For a 10% belgian, its very very smooth. The aroma is sweet honey/soft ethanol, and the flavour is soft alcohol, and subtle dark fruit. It is slightly lighter in colour than Chimay red. Body is light/medium, but i suppose for 10% i'd have to say light, and spot on. Not picking up many phenols, which suits me ( im an ester man ), only slightly in the end. Bloody hell, this is a ******* nice beer. I will be buying more.


This must be the most detailed beer review i've ever done hahah


----------



## Tony

OMG OMG OMG

tastes and smells like nice fresh hoppy home brew!

sigh...........................

This is now my favorite Australian commercial beer!

can you say hops?

YUM


----------



## bconnery

Tony said:


> OMG OMG OMG
> 
> tastes and smells like nice fresh hoppy home brew!
> 
> sigh...........................
> 
> This is now my favorite Australian commercial beer!
> 
> can you say hops?
> 
> YUM


Just trying the pilsner now. Have the pale sitting in the fridge.
Pilsner isn't bad, more hop flavour than is usually the case, definitely more a new world pils, finding the finish a little sweet though. Very drinkable however


----------



## verysupple

Having a Tetley's "Smooth flow" (or 4). Not sure if it's just a really thin beer or if it's the nitro can making it seem thin.

Actually, it seems better if I let it go a bit flat. So it's probably just that I don't like nitro.


----------



## philmud

Trying a Delerium Tremens for the first time - it's unusual to say the least! I get boiled vegetables from the aroma, and pineapple Lollie's from the taste. Slick mouthfeel & high carbonation. It's an orangey golden colour with lots of suspended matter (yeast? Looks like break material). Minimal alcohol warmth for 8.5% until the finish. It's nice, but for the price, there are lots of beers I prefer.


----------



## bum

MASH Challenger. Nice beer. Finishes a bit heavy for mine but still pretty good.


----------



## rehab

Had an ANZAC day Coopers Stout which I hadn't had before. Not too shabby and quite cheap so at least great value. Just finished an 8 wired Sauvin Saison. Always bloody good drop. Probably more appreciated in Summer than coming into cold season though...


----------



## Bizier

Yeah I am on a SN Ruthless Rye 2013.
Good... very good.

AND my girlfriend surprised me with it and a sixer of Torpedo, god I love her.


----------



## lukiferj

Bizier said:


> Yeah I am on a SN Ruthless Rye 2013.
> Good... very good.
> 
> AND my girlfriend surprised me with it and a sixer of Torpedo, god I love her.


I had one the other day. Really enjoyed it. Can see a few rye recipes coming up


----------



## Northside Novice

lukiferj said:


> Where did you find this?





Brew Matt said:


> Please disregard if this is answered later in the thread, but who is selling Dogfish head in Brisbane, as I have yet to try any of their beers, despite watching 6 episodes of their Brewmasters TV show. Also, was this your photo? If so, the establishment has gone to some trouble getting glasses to match.


brewcellar.com.au


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Tony said:


> OMG OMG OMG
> 
> tastes and smells like nice fresh hoppy home brew!
> 
> sigh...........................
> 
> This is now my favorite Australian commercial beer!
> 
> can you say hops?
> 
> YUM


How does it compare to s&w pacific ale? 

I've seen this at Dans but not bothered after reading the blurb on their website. I like the fact they're in cans though..


----------



## Northside Novice

a few from this arvos sesh,


liefmans goudenband beir de provision 8% aged strong Belgium brown.


hoegaarden verboden vrucht / forbidden fruit 8.5%belgium strong ale.


maisels weisse hefe/original 5.4%


----------



## Bizier

Clancy's Freo:
Mash Rye ESB
Nail Oatmeal Stout
Feral Smoked Porter and Hog

Good times. Still reach for the Hog... always the Hog.


----------



## Northside Novice

anchor steam beer 4.9% bb10/2014


----------



## BPH87

Picked up a Greene King IPA from Archive, definitely hasn't travelled well. Have had it on the hand pump at archive and it is a bloody nice drop!


----------



## Northside Novice

manticle said:


> For a while there were 6 Belgian trappist breweries and one Dutch - the Dutch being La Trappe/ Koeningshoeven.
> 
> There was a time when they lost their right to the appellation but they regained it.
> There is, as of recent times an 8th trappist brewery in Austria. I've not tried their beers.


I have heard that there is 11 trappist monastery's ; 6 Belgian, 2 Netherlands,1 French,1 German and 1 Austrian . and most probably more ?

have also read that not all are currently brewing inside their monastery though . and the german one is not brewing at all at the moment.
mont des cats , the French one, is brewing their beer at the chimay brewery but have not obtained the ITA (international trappist association)logo yet , and probably won't until they brew it inside their own monastery .


----------



## Northside Novice

feral brewing
raging flem Belgian ipa 7.6%


dis good .


----------



## Bizier

northside novice said:


> feral brewing
> raging flem Belgian ipa 7.6%
> 
> 
> 
> bbbbb 001 (480x640).jpg
> 
> dis good .


Original too...


----------



## manticle

northside novice said:


> I have heard that there is 11 trappist monastery's ; 6 Belgian, 2 Netherlands,1 French,1 German and 1 Austrian . and most probably more ?
> 
> have also read that not all are currently brewing inside their monastery though . and the german one is not brewing at all at the moment.
> mont des cats , the French one, is brewing their beer at the chimay brewery but have not obtained the ITA (international trappist association)logo yet , and probably won't until they brew it inside their own monastery .


There's loads of trappist monastries, many of whom don't brew at all.

By 7- I mean monastries that have the legal right to use the appelation "Trappist" and include the appropriate logo on their beer.

mont des Cats is apparently not one of them: http://belgianbeerspecialist.blogspot.com.au/2011/06/abbaye-du-mont-des-cats-launches-biere.html

I wish there were more - even the worst of them is still pretty damn good.

La trappe were 'authentic', lost the right to the appelation then regained it so this shit always is subject to change.


----------



## Tony

Liam_snorkel said:


> How does it compare to s&w pacific ale?
> 
> I've seen this at Dans but not bothered after reading the blurb on their website. I like the fact they're in cans though..


IMO..... a better beer than the Pacific Ale.

Pacific ale is very nice, but this has bigger hops and a better mouthfeel.

If they were the same price i would buy this every time hands down.

But at $15 for 4 little cans, its only ever going to be a treat picked up on occasions for me.

I just got a 4 pack of the Pilsner and will try some time this week


----------



## manticle

Had a biere de miel biologique from dupont last night courtesy of charst.

Big fluffy head, well hidden alcohol and loads of bubblegum. I've had it before but forgot it was that good.


----------



## Northside Novice

manticle said:



> There's loads of trappist monastries, many of whom don't brew at all.
> 
> By 7- I mean monastries that have the legal right to use the appelation "Trappist" and include the appropriate logo on their beer.
> 
> mont des Cats is apparently not one of them: http://belgianbeerspecialist.blogspot.com.au/2011/06/abbaye-du-mont-des-cats-launches-biere.html
> 
> I wish there were more - even the worst of them is still pretty damn good.
> 
> La trappe were 'authentic', lost the right to the appelation then regained it so this shit always is subject to change.


 8 with the new Austrian one you mentioned  but there you go , mont cats is not one, but probably as good as a ita stamped one .
God bless brewing monks .
I have tried many Belgium abbey beers that I think are as good the 'authentic' trappist ones .


----------



## Northside Novice

Bizier said:


> Original too...


so no one else can brew a Belgium ipa ? the feral one was very noice :icon_drool2: , I havnt tried the flying dog but have enjoyed every beer I have had from them in the past .

yeah the name is a bit of a rip off your right .


----------



## Northside Novice

ballast point sculpin ipa 7% 

nice like the big eye, should of got a big eye for a side by side .
not wowing me as I was hoping but I am excited to be trying it no the less and it is bloody good, big hoppy aroma , reminds me of a
sn torpedo , full malty hoppy mouth feel with a long lingering hoppy bitterness , it just a very big u.s hop parade , love the fishy label too.


----------



## mje1980

mje1980 said:


> I've spent 20 minutes trying to invert this picture with no luck at all. Its worth it too, it's a freaking cracking beer. For a 10% belgian, its very very smooth. The aroma is sweet honey/soft ethanol, and the flavour is soft alcohol, and subtle dark fruit. It is slightly lighter in colour than Chimay red. Body is light/medium, but i suppose for 10% i'd have to say light, and spot on. Not picking up many phenols, which suits me ( im an ester man ), only slightly in the end. Bloody hell, this is a ******* nice beer. I will be buying more.
> 
> 
> This must be the most detailed beer review i've ever done hahah


Had to have another. This is just heaven IMHO, and I'm normally a mild ale drinker. I'm tempted to try to brew one but shit a 10% Belgian is pretty intimidating. Actually, a 7% Belgian is intimidating to brew haha. 

I'm sure I'll be finding lots of excuses to go past uncle dans now.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

^ such a nice beer. I started buying it from Dans before I got into brewing because it is strong, now I buy it because it's awesome.


----------



## vortex

Liam_snorkel said:


> ^ such a nice beer. I started buying it from Dans before I got into brewing because it is strong, now I buy it because it's awesome.


I can't drink it. Or anything else Belgian... I think I'm sensitive to higher alcohols and fusels, that's all I can taste when I drink them. Even Belgian Blondes, though I'd love to try a Swedish blonde to compare some day. The German Blonde I sampled for a while was good, though.


----------



## Danwood

Rodenbach Grand Cru at Beer Deluxe this evening...mmm tarty,cherry-like goodness.

Great beer !


----------



## sinkas

northside novice said:


> ballast point sculpin ipa 7%
> 
> 
> 
> abc 001 (480x640).jpg
> nice like the big eye, should of got a big eye for a side by side .
> not wowing me as I was hoping but I am excited to be trying it no the less and it is bloody good, big hoppy aroma , reminds me of a
> sn torpedo , full malty hoppy mouth feel with a long lingering hoppy bitterness , it just a very big u.s hop parade , love the fishy label too.


Has dan murphys got this now?


----------



## tricache

Scored a couple of Moritz beers off a guy through work (fellow beer lover)

The standard lager was pretty average, light and bubbly and not a whole heap going on flavour or aroma wise but would make a good summer drink. About 5% so not too crazy but not super light.



This was there "dark" lager, looked like an amber to me but anyway. This was a fair bit stronger, 7% and you could taste a bit of that alcohol. Fairly malty (but flavour was killed by the alcohol taste at the end of the pallet) and raisin/banana on the nose


----------



## lukasfab

no pic but had 4 pints of VALE LARGER last night, nice drop


----------



## bum

lukasfab said:


> no pic but had 4 pints of VALE LARGER last night, nice drop


Imperial lager?


----------



## lukasfab

it was 4.5% from memory


----------



## .DJ.

bum said:


> Imperial lager?


no, no.. it was in a longneck... Therefore LARGER!


----------



## Northside Novice

sinkas said:


> Has dan murphys got this now?


don't think so. I got online.



a friend brang these little moogars from the uk yesterday ....

didn't know they made spirits as well .

The Beer: A San Diego Scotch Ale. OG 1090
The Hops: Challenger, First Gold, Amarillo
The Twist: This beer has been aged in whisky casks with raisins soaked in Ballast Point Rum


will be hard to keep these in the cellar for long enough .... they are all ready calling ... drink me .... drink me....


----------



## ian_2005

Hey Econwatson,

I tried the Dundee on monday. It was on special at my Dans for $2 a bottle, not a bad drop

I Also managed to grab a 4 pack of Wicked Elf Witbier for $8.75 that i have just cracked, really nice, but not as good as the Mad Abbot Tripel, but totally diferent beer


Call me tight. but i just love trying diferent beers, and will revisit them if i like them


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Mountain goat steam ale. Yummy..


----------



## Fents

^^^^ Top work on the pic! cant see any beer in it though?....


----------



## tricache

I think your camera is broken...your not focused on the beer....ohhhhhhhhhh B)


----------



## philmud

Apricot wheat beer by Montieths. Very easy to drink at a very low 14 IBU. Bottle claims banana & cloves but I think they are a bit overshadowed by the apricot. It's ok, but I was hoping for more.


----------



## MashPaddler

Two bottles of coopers extra strong 2012 ale and a a skullsplitter scotch ale. Happy Friday!


----------



## hsb

I had the Apricot wheat beer the other week on tap and sorry to say I thought it was utterly vile disgusting filth. I wouldn't give it to my chihuahua. No idea what they were aiming for. I got dishwater and syrup with hints of jelly sweets!


----------



## philmud

hsb said:


> I wouldn't give it to my chihuahua. No idea what they were aiming for. I got dishwater and syrup with hints of jelly sweets!


You have a chihuahua? 

I wonder if there was something wrong with the glass you tried? Wasn't great, but relatively inoffensive IMHO.


----------



## mje1980

At dan murphys the other day I saw a Hahn premium in the clearance bin. I remember not long ago a thread about it making a come back or something like that so I grabbed it. For a mass produced lager this is a very good beer IMHO. I remember it years ago when it was good, then it went shit. The one I had yesterday was smooth malty with a touch of hop. Best mass produced beer I've had in a while.

Don't tell the brew club


----------



## doon

I saw these at coles a little while back then went to buy some recently but they dont seem to have them anymore?


----------



## hsb

Phil Mud said:


> You have a chihuahua?
> I wonder if there was something wrong with the glass you tried? Wasn't great, but relatively inoffensive IMHO.


Maybe. It was on tap. It was the apricot syrup flavouring and watery base that I remember. It was just so wrong.
I don't have a chihuahua but if I did, I would keep it on the Coopers I think.


----------



## MashPaddler

Just had a Green Flash Brewing Palate Wrecker - Hamilton's ale. At 9.5% this 700ml bad boy is all I need on a weeknight. Intense hop flavour, noticeable alcohol warmth, but these guys have managed to make a balanced beer out of it. Highly recommended, thanks Plonk in Canberra for this one.


----------



## Brew Matt

ian_2005 said:


> Hey Econwatson,
> 
> I tried the Dundee on monday. It was on special at my Dans for $2 a bottle, not a bad drop
> 
> I Also managed to grab a 4 pack of Wicked Elf Witbier for $8.75 that i have just cracked, really nice, but not as good as the Mad Abbot Tripel, but totally diferent beer
> 
> 
> Call me tight. but i just love trying diferent beers, and will revisit them if i like them


4 x Wicked Elf Witbier for $8.75 is cheap. Who is selling these?


----------



## carniebrew

Moon Dog's Mr Mistoffelees Passionfruit & Mango Wild Ale.

Heaps of that familiar sour brett flavour, with a great fruit background. Bizarre yet delicious combination.


----------



## Northside Novice

7.5% trappe tutti fruity


----------



## Northside Novice

A few pups from craft 

Nice but don't think I will be a tiler fan after this one , think this hop would be better in a mix rather than on its Pat Malone . Not very much anything ? Bit spice bit pine bit fruit but not big any going on its own ,
Besides though an enjoyable beer


----------



## Logman

Tony said:


> OMG OMG OMG
> 
> tastes and smells like nice fresh hoppy home brew!
> 
> sigh...........................
> 
> This is now my favorite Australian commercial beer!
> 
> can you say hops?
> 
> YUM


Had one of those last night, not too bad! I liked that home brew element you mentioned, nice raw feel about it. I'd buy one every so often I guess, would be nice to have a 4 pack on a hot day.


----------



## waggastew

Logman said:


> Had one of those last night, not too bad! I liked that home brew element you mentioned, nice raw feel about it. I'd buy one every so often I guess, would be nice to have a 4 pack on a hot day.


Had one last night too. Galaxy really made a difference, very fresh profile.


----------



## pk.sax

Feral hop hog last night. Both bottles were gushers 

I don't know how much that affected the taste but assuming bad carbonation, the beer tasted pretty awesome


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Cascade premium light. 

Yep.

I'm in a corporate box at the gabba and the options are 'crownies', carlton draught, mid-strength peroni, or cascade light. 
Ill take flavour (or lack of bad flavour) thanks.


----------



## winkle

Liam_snorkel said:


> Cascade premium light.
> 
> Yep.
> 
> I'm in a corporate box at the gabba and the options are 'crownies', carlton draught, mid-strength peroni, or cascade light.
> Ill take flavour (or lack of bad flavour) thanks.


Give them some feedback ( ie your beer selection sucks arse ).


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I will. The food was great, incl 100g eye fillets which fit perfectly on the provided mini bread roll sith enough room for some warm roast pumpkin & pine nut salad. but still, where is the good beer? I could switch to cans of CC & dry, jimmys, or black rats, but it just wouldn't be the same.


----------



## lukiferj

Liam_snorkel said:


> Cascade premium light.
> 
> Yep.
> 
> I'm in a corporate box at the gabba and the options are 'crownies', carlton draught, mid-strength peroni, or cascade light.
> Ill take flavour (or lack of bad flavour) thanks.


Have a crownie mate! Don't you like good beer


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Haha I had one first up. Then the draught, then peroni. The cascade is like a breathe of fresh air because it doesn't taste like the bottle has been rimmed..


----------



## lukiferj

"Carn mate. Crownies are the fuckin' best mate. When you can brew something as good as a crownie, I'll have one."

Said my boss. At least once a week.


----------



## pk.sax

Sucks working for stupid


----------



## Liam_snorkel

It's hard being a beer fascist.


----------



## rehab

Knocking back a few Sam Adams' Nobel Pils. Not a bad beer to have a session on. Also have a SN Ruthless Rye in the wings for later (Probably for the Broncos game)

Cheers all hope you are all having a good one :beer:


----------



## lukiferj

The Ruthless Rye is a great beer.


----------



## WarmBeer

Currently: Meantime IPA
Next up: Lideman's Cuvee Renae Gueze
Later: Bridge Road Aurora Borealis
Nightcap: either Talisker or a BJ, depending on whether the wife's awake...

Guess who's having a birthday?


----------



## vortex

WarmBeer said:


> Nightcap: either Talisker or a BJ, depending on whether the wife's awake...


Or? What's this OR? I think you mean AND.


----------



## carniebrew

Feral's "Raging Flem" Belgian IPA. 

Holy farken shit...what a ripping fusion that is. 7.6%, 52 IBU and (duh) funky yeast. Gave the missus a sip just to watch her head explode. She hit me.


----------



## manticle

vortex said:


> Or? What's this OR? I think you mean AND.


I was going to say - at the very least, the talisker should be non-negotiable.


----------



## lukiferj

Ha ha. I don't even know what talisker is but I wouldn't even care!


----------



## Black Devil Dog

WarmBeer said:


> Currently: Meantime IPA
> Next up: Lideman's Cuvee Renae Gueze
> Later: Bridge Road Aurora Borealis
> Nightcap: either Talisker or a BJ, depending on whether the wife's awake...
> 
> Guess who's having a birthday?



Who were you going to give the B.J to?


----------



## philmud

La Wambrechies - This is a lovely Belgian. I don't quite understand where they come into play, but juniper berries feature here somehow & add an interesting spicy note to the finish. Beer pours bright and golden with a foamy white, lingering head. The beer has a medium to full body & high carbonation. In addition to the juniper berries, I get a fruity, raisin-y palate which is a bit surprising given a fairly neutral nose. This is a damn nice beer, looking forward to the next glass already!


----------



## WarmBeer

WarmBeer said:


> Currently: Meantime IPA
> Next up: Lideman's Cuvee Renae Gueze
> Later: Bridge Road Aurora Borealis
> Nightcap: either Talisker or a BJ, depending on whether the wife's awake...
> 
> Guess who's having a birthday?


So, Talisker it is, then, eh?

Happy Birthday to me...


----------



## goomboogo

WarmBeer said:


> So, Talisker it is, then, eh?
> 
> Happy Birthday to me...


Happy Birthday WB. I'm having one at the moment. A Talisker that is.


----------



## Danwood

Phil Mud said:


> La Wambrechies - This is a lovely Belgian. I don't quite understand where they come into play, but juniper berries feature here somehow & add an interesting spicy note to the finish. Beer pours bright and golden with a foamy white, lingering head. The beer has a medium to full body & high carbonation. In addition to the juniper berries, I get a fruity, raisin-y palate which is a bit surprising given a fairly neutral nose. This is a damn nice beer, looking forward to the next glass already!


I've had this one too. Really good beer, very 'creamy' I thought.

I think it has actual gin added at some point in the process, which would explain the juniper.

Where'd you find it, Phil? I had mine in a bar...I'd love to have some at home.


----------



## philmud

Danwood said:


> I think it has actual gin added at some point in the process, which would explain the juniper.
> 
> Where'd you find it, Phil? I had mine in a bar...I'd love to have some at home.


Ahh, actual gin - I do get that from it -,I agree, very smooth beer. I bought this bottle from Thirsty Camel in Seddon. For an innocuous bottleo they stick done really interesting beers.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

First up Nogne O 100 - I grab this when I can Shearwater Resort.

Love this,it tastes like a Gooma-esque Baltic Porter, backed off on roast, bigger body and American hops done subtle.

I love my big brash Ameican overhopped beets, but this I love for not being such. This is something I could make,but I like it for that.








Next up, now I know I've probably gotta hand in my beer nerd card for this but Cascade Export Stout. Yeah, a little thin but as it warms up it gets tastier. Good value stout.


----------



## Bizier

Had a disagreeably stale S&W Garden Ale and a agreeably fresh Eagle Bay Mild tonight, the latter was impressively flavoursome, nutty and lush.


----------



## Northside Novice




----------



## surly

This delicious beast. 
Nice roasty flavours. If anyone can point me in the right direction for BIAB'ing something similar to this, that would be great.


----------



## Northside Novice




----------



## Northside Novice

Wowsers .. Go go gadget mouth 

Get ya lips around this , well worth the $20!


----------



## Northside Novice




----------



## surly

Having a good session there Northside Novice


----------



## Proffs

surly said:


> Having a good session there Northside Novice


A man can do a lot of things with money. Jealous? Yes. Bitter? Yes. Probably not as much as that millennium falcon tho.


----------



## surly

My trouble is that seeing other people drinking all this good beer is severely tempting me to join in. I had promised myself to have only 1 tonight as I am planning a fairly devastating Good Beer Week.
The fun kicks off tomorrow


----------



## Northside Novice




----------



## Northside Novice




----------



## Northside Novice




----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'm waiting for your camera skill to deteriorate. Or have you got it on a tripod now?

My effort tonight wasn't anywhere near as special, and no photos because I cbf. Rogue dead guy, rogue dry hopped red ale, feral golden ace, lc shepherds delight, kooinda milk porter. Also some of my beers but this is the commercial thread.


----------



## bum

Liam_snorkel said:


> My effort tonight wasn't anywhere near as special...Rogue dead guy, rogue dry hopped red ale


Prolly worth firing up the bluetooth for.

Bugger that Kooi milk stout though. I love the PA but that beer is a dud.


----------



## Northside Novice




----------



## winkle

Love this one.


----------



## punkin

Had an Old Speckled Hen and a Taylors Landlord last night. Very nice change from my hop forward beers and has me thinking about how to do a malt forward style.

What dry yeast would i use for something like that? I have Nottingham?


----------



## philmud

punkin said:


> Had an Old Speckled Hen and a Taylors Landlord last night. Very nice change from my hop forward beers and has me thinking about how to do a malt forward style.
> 
> What dry yeast would i use for something like that? I have Nottingham?


The recipe DB has a couple of Landlord clone recipes & the link below is for a OSH recipe by a very well regarded home brewer from the UK. This uses Notto, but I wonder it that's not a bit clean for this beer? I did attempt the extract version for my second ever brew & fucked it up spectacularly as my bittering hops had a much higher AA%.
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f64/old-speckled-hen-21132/


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

You've got to really ferment Notto at the top end of its recommended temp range - maybe even a degree or two higher. Otherwise it's too clean.

So clean, in fact, that at its lowest end, it does excellent as a faux-lager yeast. I have used it as this a few times.


----------



## Parks

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> You've got to really ferment Notto at the top end of its recommended temp range - maybe even a degree or two higher. Otherwise it's too clean.
> 
> So clean, in fact, that at its lowest end, it does excellent as a faux-lager yeast. I have used it as this a few times.


I find Notto goes completely out of control if not fermented right at the bottom end, I mean epic yeast explosion.

That's with a Porter/Stout though so maybe it's a bit different with a lighter beer.

{edit: speeling}


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Parks said:


> I find Notto goes completely out of control if not fermented right at the bottom end, I mean epic yeast explosion.
> 
> That's with a Porter/Stout though so maybe it's a bit different with a lighter beer.
> 
> {edit: speeling}


Yep, I used it at 18 degrees once. Not particularly estery, but hell yeah - massive krausen and a bit like my lovemaking, it's finished pretty quick.


----------



## DU99




----------



## surly

How is the brown ale DU99?
I will be getting into some of the Brooklyn offerings this Fri. Can't wait


----------



## DU99

5.6% very tasty.reminds me of a porter.very tasty..also tried MPB Brown ale also another nice beer,nice chocolate tones


----------



## awall

Northside, did you find the Rogue Yellow Snow extremely bitter? It was my first beer from Rogue and I was really looking forward to it. But it was way too bitter for my tastes. I Didn't enjoy it at all.


----------



## Northside Novice

Yes it was fairly bitter , I did really enjoy it but my palate my have been compromised slightly by the time I tried it .


----------



## Northside Novice




----------



## winkle

Rodenbach Grand Cru @ the Scratch.


Loverly stuff on a lazy Sunday arvo.


----------



## fletcher

kinda feels like the wrong time of year to drink it being so cold, but my wife picked it up on a hunter wine trip so couldn't say no.

apple truck cider from barrington tops. lovely little bite to it.


----------



## waggastew

awall said:


> Northside, did you find the Rogue Yellow Snow extremely bitter? It was my first beer from Rogue and I was really looking forward to it. But it was way too bitter for my tastes. I Didn't enjoy it at all.


I had a bottle about a month ago. I thought the bitterness was harsh, dominated by grapefruit.


----------



## Northside Novice

Farmhouse ipa from flying dog 7.5


Absolutely delightful ! Can't notice the higher alc at all . 
Am in a creamy funky place with a lovely hoppy ambiance and a Belgian flag drifting in the breeze .
And a great label too


----------



## Northside Novice

Shmalts brewing company Messiah nut brown ale 5.2%
Am always impressed by these guys , and again they delivered !
Very smooth and balanced and clean with a great mouth feel They do the conney island stuff which is a+ but their Hebrew brews are something else hinting on perfection .


----------



## Northside Novice

Poperings Hommel beer 7.5%
Belgian hoppy ale made from bumble bees ;-)


----------



## Northside Novice

So rong but so rite arghhhhhhhhhhhhh






Ugh










Hhhjj









mmm


----------



## Northside Novice

Better than the last one I think ...
Tally-ho paper between them though 
Angel piss


----------



## DU99

went to local BWS and got these at a reduced price.they are in date,BWS are deleting them,got 4 ballast point's @$6 each





Trying the Black Giraffe..





can recommend,going back tomorrow to get some more


----------



## markjd

Not my favourite, but at $10 for a six pack, Dundee India Pale Ale :drinks:


----------



## KingKong

Picked up a 6 pack of Stoke Dark from Dans. It's not rocking my world. Bit thin for me. Wont buy again.


----------



## rehab

Knee Deep Simtra. Awesome beer to have shared at the end of a droughtbreaking brew day. Wish I could get more but they are out of reach and at $30+ the missus would kill me and blame the foreign speaking neighbours!


----------



## Fat Bastard

Tocalmatto B Space Invader Black IPA.

Way overcarbed from the bottle for something that's supposed to be a Black IPA and even more so when you consider this a hoppy bastard Stout. Pours as black as ink and has miles of roast/toast/burnt character, not quite balanced out by the (considerable) amount of hops used. There's some nice floral notes on the nose, but I'm finding this a tough drink to get through, and I love Black IPA's normally.

I think it's a good beer for what it is, but hopping the buggery out of a fizzy, thin stout doesn't make a Black IPA. This gets 99/100 on ratebeer apparently, which just goes to show that most people over there talk out their arses. There was some talk there of the carb levels being quite low, so perhaps the carb level in my bottle is unintentional, but I find it really detracts from the beer, and I for one would enjoy it more if carbed to a less ridiculous level. It's an ok beer, but not 99/100.


----------



## yum beer

Finally cracked my Birthday Beer tonight, 3 weeks late thanks to work and the flu....

Samuel Smith's Taddy Porter.......no wonder it rates so well, bloody nice drop.

T'was my second Samuel Smith beer and both have been fantastic, may have to stock up next time I'm down the smoke.
No picture, too busy cooking and eating dinner for that....It was black with a nice tan head, yeah you can see it....


----------



## QldKev

Was in Dan's place the other day so treated myself to a mix of 10 beers for 10% off

Last night I had a

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
These used to be such an awesome beer. Lately they have been a hit and miss, and this one missed the mark. I didn't get that in your face late hop hit from the hop back at all. 

Stoke Bomer Kiwi Pale Ale
Fruity beer, more an Aussie Pale Ale on steroids, than an American Pale Ale. It had the hop level like an American, but the fruity flavors of the Australian.
I got a lot of stone fruit and a truck load of marmalade from it. It was very zesty.
Excellent value for money. 650ml bottle $3.49 - 10% = $3.14
Reading the bottle it's WAI-ITI hops

It's a beer I will buy again.


----------



## Logman

I bought a Sail and Anchor Imperial Stout at Dan's yesterday, must be a recent addition there. Didn't get around to drinking it though, anyone had this yet? Couldn't see it ITT...

Also noticed they had no Alpha Pale Ale and couldn't find any rows saying that it was out of stock, hope they aren't giving it the flick, they were discounting Matilda Bay beers up the front too :huh:


----------



## WarmBeer

Logman said:


> I bought a Sail and Anchor Imperial Stout at Dan's yesterday, must be a recent addition there. Didn't get around to drinking it though, anyone had this yet? Couldn't see it ITT...


Had one last night, but CBF posting a picture of it.

Big in flavour, as would be expected, lots of coffee, toffee and a hint of vanilla. Got a little bit too sweet by the end of the longneck, but definitely a great beer to have while sitting around the fireplace.

Expensive, but would buy again.


----------



## bullsneck

WarmBeer said:


> Expensive, but would buy again *for bullsneck*


Thanks, that's awfully nice of you.


----------



## QldKev

Australian Brewery, The Pale Ale
Pacific Pale Ale style

Awesome cloudy pale color
Mild malt backbone, with a clean Galaxy finish.
I find Galaxy is often overdone, here they have kept the maltiness low which allows a low level of Galaxy and have prevented the galaxy from becoming harsh.
A little bit sweet, a few more IBU would be nice.

Overall a very nice beer.


----------



## djar007

Found this little gem at the Vic Market. Very nice. Definitely a treat for me. Savoured every mouthful. Lovely tang and rich malty finish.


----------



## philmud

djar007 said:


> Found this little gem at the Vic Market. Very nice. Definitely a treat for me. Savoured every mouthful. Lovely tang and rich malty finish.


Where abouts at the Market? The wine joint near the Bratwurst shop? Did they have much in the way of beer?


----------



## djar007

Yes thats the place. They have quite a few. Mostly local and European stuff.Probably fifty choices. Big selection of ciders too.


----------



## philmud

Good stuff, I'll have to check it out


----------



## .DJ.

Had a Hunter Beer Co Oatmeal Stout on Saturday night... Well, about 3 sips from a longneck.

Nil Aroma
Flavour was acidic, tangy and almost lemony...

Infected I assume. VERY disapointting...


----------



## DU99

swords i think it's called,one at south melb market has a varied selection of beer :icon_offtopic:


----------



## QldKev

Monteiths Golden Lager
Nice aroma, but a very mild style beer. Nothing directly wrong, no infections/astringency or anything. I guess I was expecting more a Golden Ale style, and the lager just made me think of a girly drink.
Won't buy again

Leffe Blonde
What can I say Leffe always lives up to their reputation. Perfect!

Little Creatures Shepherd's Delight
Smooth malty base. For a Red IPA it seems more smooth than an in your face IPA.
Not a bad drop.


----------



## Logman

Logman said:


> I bought a Sail and Anchor Imperial Stout at Dan's yesterday.....





WarmBeer said:


> Had one last night, but CBF posting a picture of it.
> 
> Big in flavour, as would be expected, lots of coffee, toffee and a hint of vanilla. Got a little bit too sweet by the end of the longneck, but definitely a great beer to have while sitting around the fireplace.
> 
> Expensive, but would buy again.


Had it last night and you're right, a little sweet but otherwise nice. Don't know if I'd buy it again as I feel like I can brew this type of beer myself.

What I did have that surprised me was a Burleigh Brewing 28 Pale Ale - can't believe I've never had one coming from the Coast but was really impressed with this beer - hop heads might be disappointed but it's a really nice summer guzzler. :chug:


----------



## .DJ.

.DJ. said:


> Had a Hunter Beer Co Oatmeal Stout on Saturday night... Well, about 3 sips from a longneck.
> 
> Nil Aroma
> Flavour was acidic, tangy and almost lemony...
> 
> Infected I assume. VERY disapointting...


Sent of an email to Keith (brewer) about this issue. He offered a replacement and to my surprise, 3 bottles of beer turned up on my doorstep this moning. A replacement Stout, a porter and a Pale Ale...

a big Thumbs up to Keith and the Hunter Brewing Co...


----------



## QldKev

Dundee IPA
It didn't hit the spot. Being an IPA I expected huge hops, and it did not deliver. An IPA with "bold and bitter" on the label I really expected a bitter hit, it had an APA bitterness, it was no where near an IPA. An ok'ish beer that I could drink again, but just didn't deliver on much. I actually checked the date on the bottle thinking it would be well past it's expiry date. But that 25/1/14 so it's not the cause.
Not on the buy again list.


----------



## breakbeer

stopped at Dan's to grab a six pack & decided on Sierra Nevada Pale Ale. Took the sixer up to the counter & the chick says "no one has noticed that there is a slab of that in the clearance section"

Put the sixer back and grabbed the slab for......THIRTY SEVEN FIFTY!!!!

Best trip to Dan's ever


----------



## bum

Did you check the date on it? Dan is pretty good at that.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I




----------



## mwd

bum said:


> Gage Roads Abstinence Belgian Dubbel Chocolate Ale.
> 
> I saw the name of the beer and my review was immediately composed. Unfortunately it isn't god-awful so I can't use it.
> 
> That's not to say it is great, either. I'm not a big Belgian buff but it seems hotter than the style should be. There's a generic Belgian ester thing going on, couldn't say what type of esters but there's nothing specific a n00b like me can pick up - wouldn't say it seems especially fruity. Made with real chocolate, apparently. You can smell milk chocolate and taste it more and more as it gets warm. Dunno if it actually uses milk chocolate or not but the aroma doesn't seem to have any roastiness from grain. Gorgeous colour. Seems much thinner than other dubbels I've had in the past but it has more body than the average Gage Roads offering.
> 
> Might be a good "gateway" Belgian? Probably not one to impress those experienced in the style though.


Just got a bottle of this from the bargain basket at Dan's, got to say really enjoyed this one fantastic chocolate hit on the front and in the aftertaste. Recommended for any chocolate lover the hops balance out the chocolate very nicely. More choc flavour than Youngs double choc stout.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

NrNot real impressed, tastes like a thin stout with a vague whif of hops...


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Mmmm.... American Red Ale.... balanced nice bitterness. Not too challenging but very nice to drink.


----------



## Bizier

I just finished an Australian pacific pale or whatever (the canned one).
While it is delicious, I am getting a low level but distinctive wild yeast phenol on the nose.


----------



## sp0rk

Feral Hop Hog
Loving it being sold at BWS right now!
And later tonight will be whatever overpriced megaswill they're most likely selling at Dracula's (at the goldy for my wedding anniversary )


----------



## Northside Novice

Maui brewing co.
big swell ipa 6.8%
Nice murky apa 

Can on barney's


----------



## Pennywise




----------



## Pennywise




----------



## Northside Novice

iipa - 5 hops ,5 malts , 100 ibu , 10%

velvet vulvas caressing the thyroids


----------



## vykuza

djar007 said:


> 2013-06-02 17.17.32.jpg
> 
> Found this little gem at the Vic Market. Very nice. Definitely a treat for me. Savoured every mouthful. Lovely tang and rich malty finish.


I picked up a bottle of this at Red Bottle Alexandria tonight. 

WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN ALL MY LIFE?!

Beautiful honey malt, light body, a real zing to it and a smooth finish. Sad I only bought one!


----------



## rehab

Have a bottle of Saison Dupont in the fridge looking at me. I don't know how I haven't already had one: I LOVE Saisons!


----------



## Northside Novice

drink it freddy ...
drink it


----------



## rehab

Woah. Back to track down another I would say. Fantastic stuff, glad it wasn't all hype like some highly rated brews have been. Nice way to finish the evening, Cheers all :beer:


----------



## soundawake

Lobethal Bierhaus Chocolate Oatmeal Stout. I'd take a photo but can't be arsed.

It is, of course, delicious. Especially on this chilly Adelaide Hills winter night.


----------



## Northside Novice

the Belgians don't often hype , jus brew good chite all day every day ,


----------



## Northside Novice




----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> image.jpg


Bah humbug.


----------



## pk.sax

Mountain goat fancy pants. What a load of crap. Average. Anyone and his dog can turn this out.

Sorely disappointed considering I loved raphunzel.


----------



## Northside Novice

practicalfool said:


> Mountain goat fancy pants. What a load of crap. Average. Anyone and his dog can turn this out.
> 
> Sorely disappointed considering I loved raphunzel.


am hearing you there .. not so fancy pants , more jeans or maybe corduroy, but all the same I would be happy to have brewed it ..


----------



## Northside Novice

Your over there when I need you here ....
My happy ness


----------



## Northside Novice

Colgate hopinator 7%
Not chalk or easy , a very nice 'Victorian' double Indian pale ale


----------



## QldKev

Stoke Bomber Bohemian Ale
Almost no maltyness, very fruity with a huge hit of lemon. I wonder if they have added lemon zest to it?
Not a Bohemian Ale, but an easy drinking beer.
It's cheaper to buy than the local megaswill.
Will buy again.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

No photo (tablet fried on poor power supply *tears* ), but SN Bigfoot ALe Barleywine Style.

Like this.... but...... I just made it. Dude, it's a dead ringer for my young barleywine. Even the abv% (9.6%) is almost bang on.

Means, I'm going to have to show self-control and make sure that some of these last a year.


----------



## Bridges

Bizier said:


> I just finished an Australian pacific pale or whatever (the canned one).
> While it is delicious, I am getting a low level but distinctive wild yeast phenol on the nose.


Just finished one too good drinkable beer, shame about the skinny can. Will be good though when camping.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> No photo (tablet fried on poor power supply *tears* ), but SN Bigfoot ALe Barleywine Style.
> 
> Like this.... but...... I just made it. Dude, it's a dead ringer for my young barleywine. Even the abv% (9.6%) is almost bang on.
> 
> Means, I'm going to have to show self-control and make sure that some of these last a year.


 I'd love to see the recipe if you're willing to share. I love bigfoot it's like a fat smooth and alcoholic pine cone. 

Anyway, here's my evening so far. Watching reds v lions.



So smooth and malty for a 10% beer. Quite glad that Dan stocks this.



Bloody thin after the trappe. Ridiculous but not unpleasant choc flavour too. 



Tasty Belgian strong. Similar to chimay bleue for lack of a better comparison.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Much smoother than chimay now that it has warmed up. 

Could there be a better beer label?


----------



## Bizier

Bridges said:


> Just finished one too good drinkable beer, shame about the skinny can. Will be good though when camping.


According to Dan's the can protects the beer from heat.

I have found the light. An aluminium shim is really an amazing thermal insulator, way better than glass. No wonder they make heat sinks from it.


----------



## Neanderthal

Hop Fix


----------



## keifer33

Got a Growler on Anderson Valley Oatmeal Stout feeding me atm. Damn this stuff is smooth and much better than in the bottle :icon_drool2:

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/anderson-valley-barney-flats-oatmeal-stout/334/


----------



## Bizier

keifer33 said:


> Got a Growler on Anderson Valley Oatmeal Stout feeding me atm. Damn this stuff is smooth and much better than in the bottle :icon_drool2:
> 
> http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/anderson-valley-barney-flats-oatmeal-stout/334/


Where was that from bro?
I want a growler of their amber.


----------



## eamonnfoley

Feral Raging Flem, I love Belgian IPA, that is all.


----------



## keifer33

Bizier said:


> Where was that from bro?
> I want a growler of their amber.


Mane Liquor on Gt Eastern in Ascot


----------



## DU99

nice chocolate and coffee notes​


----------



## QldKev

Just cracked a La Trappe Blond,
More yeasty and aley (new word) than the Leffe Blonde.
Great beer but I prefer the Leffe as it more blonde, if you want a more trappist ale this is the beer.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'd love to see the recipe if you're willing to share. I love bigfoot it's like a fat smooth and alcoholic pine cone.


Didn't the reds do well?

Here's the recipe, but a couple of notes before hand.

I did mash high. That was deliberate (and about the only thing that was).

Stuff happened during the brewday/night. The water was turned off, so I didn't sparge, hence the poor efficiency. I expected to get about 15L or so out of this and got 11L at a lot lower OG. 

Also, in frustration (and tiredness), I forgot to add hops to the boil as I'd planned (60 minute hop addition, with a zero minute addition no-chill) - I was running around trying to see if the water was turning less brown (once the water was back on). So I realised this when I'd finished the boil (2 hours, lots of caramelisation) and just did an 'on the hop' hop addition to hit 85IBU from 0 minute additions no chilled, and these actually worked and gave the bitterness to the malt/sweetness.

However, I would recommend a more traditional hopping regime, but in this case, maybe it's 'well this stuff up worked'.

Anywho, here it is, the figures are 'actual' not 'theoretical':

*Goombarleywine*
American Barleywine

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 11.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.500
Total Hops (g): 90.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.092 (°P): 22.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.028 (°P): 7.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 8.44 %
Colour (SRM): 13.4 (EBC): 26.3
Bitterness (IBU): 86.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 60
Boil Time (Minutes): 120

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.500 kg Pilsner (81.82%)
0.500 kg Caramalt (9.09%)
0.500 kg Carared (9.09%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (2.7 g/L)
20.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.8 g/L)
40.0 g Summit Pellet (15.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (3.6 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 69°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Interesting. So are your 0 min additions at flameout, or in the cube?
and did you get that real kind of resinous piney flavour?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

In the cube but the hops went in pretty much immediately in with the wort.

Yep, got resinous and pine, though I'd chuck in Chinook for the real deal. It's certainly not fruitsalad, as Mosaic was the only real 'fruity' hop I put in - Magnum and Summit are earthy and spicy style hops and pretty damned close.

I didn't have Chinook, or I'd have used that. But I reckon that Summit and Magnum worked well, gave good earthy bitterness and were pretty smooth.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Thanks mate I think I'll have a go at something similar - I'm a fan of cube hopping.


----------



## DUANNE

garage project death from above. real stunner of a beer this one, nice hops on the nose and a hoppy and fruity smoothness in the mouth followed with a nice dry finish and a nice warming heat after swallowing. first commerial beer with chilli in it that ive ever enjoyed because they have got the balance so right. all the flavours meld and work together in harmony with no one thing jumping out and smashing you over the head. 9/10 beer for me and the point it loses is for the overly high price on the bottle. 10 bucks i could swallow but 19 pushes the boundary a bit much for me.


----------



## sillyboybrybry

8 wired - Super conductor - double IPA

I like it a lot - not as over the top as they say it will be.
Nice full body well ballanced I guess can't really tell it is over 8%.
$18 a bottle hurt a little bit.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Tonight's tipple:


----------



## rehab

Sam Adams Nobel Pils tonight to ease in before the brew day and some 8 Wired Tall Poppy and Epic Armageddon to relax with post brew.

Cheers :beerbang:


----------



## pommiebloke




----------



## DU99

just had bottle of courage directors..nice drop..


----------



## chrisso81

Homebrewing was supposed to save me money


----------



## Northside Novice

Rogue grow you own ! Brewed with all home grown malts n hops by the rogue boys .
Nice enough 


Anchor brewing brekle's brown 6% 
giggity giggity


----------



## Northside Novice

3 fountains oude geuze 6%
Blended by Armand (3 font ) & Tommy (lost abbey, USA) of a blend of unique 1-2-3 year old lambics 
Very nice , mouth is in a happy place


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 3 fountains oude geuze 6%
> Blended by Armand (3 font ) & Tommy (lost abbey, USA) of a blend of unique 1-2-3 year old lambics
> Very nice , mouth is in a happy place


About time you came over for a visit.
(bring that with you)


----------



## Goldenchild

northside novice said:


> 3 fountains oude geuze 6%
> Blended by Armand (3 font ) & Tommy (lost abbey, USA) of a blend of unique 1-2-3 year old lambics
> Very nice , mouth is in a happy place


 Thoughts on comparison to traditional 3font-geuze?
Worth the extra 10blades?


----------



## Northside Novice

Golden child it did seem different but I wouldn't be surprised if its the exact blend they use for the standard geueze !
They are both 6% and both blended with 1 , 2 and 3 year old lambics !

it seemed a little more bitter and sourer . It's bloody nice . May not be worth more $ but for me it was a nice indulgence ! 

Perry the sour fairy came today


----------



## Kranky

goldenchild said:


> Thoughts on comparison to traditional 3font-geuze?
> Worth the extra 10blades?


My thoughts on the Golden were that it was a little more gentle in character and sourness than the traditional, I thought it might be something someone just getting into the style might like a little more.


----------



## Northside Novice

Ol tilquin , delish


----------



## DU99

*got this intersting lot..in yarraville*


----------



## Bizier

Drinking a Weltenberger Kloster Pils, quite tasty. Had a dunkel before it, but it was annoyingly oxy.


----------



## Northside Novice

Dfh 60 min ipa 6%


----------



## Northside Novice

Brasserie duyck 
Jenlain blonde 8%
French brewery but very much a Belgium style , very nice . Like a leffe blonde with a bit more oomph


----------



## Northside Novice

La sirene 6.5% saison 
Hmm not sure it's ok I guess not the wow I was looking for, very cool bottle though . 
Actually after washing the last beer out of my mouth , this one is coming on quite nice , nice little fruity thing hapnen .


----------



## Dan Pratt

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Dfh 60 min ipa 6%


where did you get that from?


----------



## Northside Novice

Bridge road / mikkeller dark harvest 6.6%
Oo baby it's good 
bottle says brewed on a Friday evening in march 2012 at the start of the collaboration using fresh local hops . Many of you have tried it but for those who haven't , its well worth effort in finding it . 
Great balance between the dark malt and hops with neither of the two dominating . A dead heat with the finish line being your mouth mmm mmmm


----------



## WarmBeer

northside novice said:


> Dfh 60 min ipa 6%





northside novice said:


> Brasserie duyck
> Jenlain blonde 8%
> French brewery but very much a Belgium style , very nice . Like a leffe blonde with a bit more oomph





northside novice said:


> La sirene 6.5% saison
> Hmm not sure it's ok I guess not the wow I was looking for, very cool bottle though .
> Actually after washing the last beer out of my mouth , this one is coming on quite nice , nice little fruity thing hapnen .


Damn you, and your high-yield trust fund.


----------



## Lodan

Brew Boys Hoppapotamus
Nice on the nose, fairly crisp with lighter than expected body, hops dominate the flavour with a firm but fair bitterness coming through at the end


----------



## Northside Novice

Been on befor but still a wower !

Brewed by nogne-o and packed into Scottish whiskey barrels , then sent Unrefrigerated over the seas from Norway to here 
Aurora Borealis 14.9% 
This isn't beer , this is a gift from the gods


----------



## rehab

Hop Rocker just to wet the whistle, Epic Pale, Brew Dog Jux Stout, Lagunitas Maximus and now a Moinette Blonde. Not a bad nights effort!


----------



## Bizier

Last night.


----------



## surly

A bit of nostalgia from my Japanese trip back in February.
This was the first decent beer we found, a good few more followed.


----------



## citizensnips

looks delicious surly, love the label design


----------



## surly

Tasty ale. Refreshing with a moderate bitterness but little hop aroma. Was very good after a long day snow boarding


----------



## Northside Novice

BOON geuze 7%

Very nice lambic


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 62952

Brooklyn brown town 
Go th brown 
Nice aroma backed up with some body which I have found lacking in a lot of ' browns ' lately . 
I reckon it would get better as it warms up but I don't think it's going too ;-)


----------



## Liam_snorkel

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> La sirene 6.5% saison
> Hmm not sure it's ok I guess not the wow I was looking for, very cool bottle though .
> Actually after washing the last beer out of my mouth , this one is coming on quite nice , nice little fruity thing hapnen .


I had this on tap a few times earlier in the year, thought it was delicious. a bit sour too.


----------



## Danwood

It's not actually in a glass yet, but I snagged this Phoenix IRA from Hargreaves Hill this afternoon. Bottle number 2 no less !

They have a few in stock atm, but only 350 bottles are available in each annual batch apparently. 

Really looking forward to this when a special occasion warrants its opening....like a Tuesday.

Edit: Stupid no rotatey picture


----------



## GuyQLD

northside novice said:


> A dead heat with the finish line being your mouth mmm mmmm


How did I not see this earlier?


----------



## pk.sax

Have had a few today, prolly recount sometime but they were all nice. Even managed to find trumer pils.

Anyway, a friend posted a piccie of Orion beer from Japan. I've never posted his but that is one really nice beer. If you see it on tap at your local Japanese (in those cute tiny kegs), definitely get stuck into it. Yummmm.

Can be found at the Japanese restaurant at Surfers. Very nice food and sake too.


----------



## citizensnips

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> BOON geuze 7%
> 
> Very nice lambic


like the dogfish glass, where'd you get that bad boy?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Dogfish palo santo marron

Fcking wow what a beer. So smooth and rich. Wouldn't guess it's 12%.




(Yes I "grammed" it)


----------



## Rowy

Liam_snorkel said:


> Dogfish palo santo marron
> Fcking wow what a beer. So smooth and rich. Wouldn't guess it's 12%.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> (Yes I "grammed" it)


You are having a big night you prick!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Rowy mate it's Friday.


----------



## bum

Liam_snorkel said:


> Dogfish palo santo marron
> 
> Fcking wow what a beer. So smooth and rich. Wouldn't guess it's 12%.


The only genuinely good Dogfish beer, IMO. They have some okay ones but that one is pretty nice.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Really just practice beers - going on an impromptu pub crawl tomorrow with a mate or three, same format as the AHB crawls: starting at bitter suite for brekky the onwards. Invitation is open for people to join in


----------



## lukiferj

Liam_snorkel said:


> Dogfish palo santo marron
> 
> Fcking wow what a beer. So smooth and rich. Wouldn't guess it's 12%.
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> (Yes I "grammed" it)


Where did you find this?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Beercellar, based in NZ. Got a box of a dozen beers sent over for an average of about $10 each, including rochefort 10. Not cheap but they have a lot of stuff which is simply unavailable domestically.


----------



## lukiferj

Liam_snorkel said:


> Beercellar, based in NZ. Got a box of a dozen beers sent over for an average of about $10 each, including rochefort 10. Not cheap but they have a lot of stuff which is simply unavailable domestically.


I was hoping you wouldn't say that.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Happy to split a box with you next time they do the free shipping thing


----------



## lukiferj

Liam_snorkel said:


> Happy to split a box with you next time they do the free shipping thing


Sounds good man.


----------



## mje1980

The other week I tried monteiths IPA, at 2 x 500ml for $10. Went back yesterday to get some beer for a workmate ( I got his 520l beer fridge, oh yeah ), and they were down to 2 for $8. Got 10 of them. Really like it, more subtle than smash you in the face with us hops. Great session beer, with a good malt flavour but with nice hop flavour too.


----------



## sillyboybrybry

Liam_snorkel said:


> Happy to split a box with you next time they do the free shipping thing


You guys split the box - can I have the beers inside?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

You're so silly, Bryan.


----------



## lukiferj

Always the comedian  

Anyhoo, off to plan the brew day.


----------



## pk.sax

Matso's smokey bishop. Quite nice.


----------



## Northside Novice

eddy22 said:


> like the dogfish glass, where'd you get that bad boy?


Beer cellar online , it is a nice glass . Great shape .



Liam_snorkel said:


> Dogfish palo santo marronFcking wow what a beer. So smooth and rich. Wouldn't guess it's 12%.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg(Yes I "grammed" it)


I got one of these too mate  really looking forward to it !




Lindemans peach lambic 2.5%
Finally got my fruity lambic fix for the day 
Nice cute lil thing not that much peach but it is there mmm





Schneider & son aventinus weizen-Eisbock 12%
Mmmm bloody mmm ! Couldnt visit the German club and not grab one of these !


----------



## bum

Haven't had one of these in a while. Such a lovely beer. Big and complex but so beautifully balanced.


----------



## beerbog

Epic Pale & Dogfish 90. Gold! :icon_drool2:


----------



## djar007

Abby Collaby 2013
India Red Rye Rauch Rye-less ale.
Very nice
7.1%
17 srm
55.6ibu

Can definately taste the smokiness and the Amarillo hops. Lovely drop for a Monday evening.


----------



## Bizier

So they bottled that Abbey Collaby.

On tap that was the most spectacular looking beer that I have seen, perhaps ever. Delicious too.


----------



## bum

It's in pretty good nick, actually. Wish I'd grabbed another.


----------



## surly

Yumm


----------



## Northside Novice

Wowsers ... there has been some good looking beers on here lately !!

Trying a collab between birra del borgo and brewdog,
ReAle in Kilt , the twist being peated malt in the brew . 
Usually only used for whiskey (Islay). It is malt that has been smoked over burning peat . 
Not sure if I am a fan but still quite interesting and enjoyable .

8.5%


----------



## beerbog

Hop Hog, from BWS. In my Dogfish glass. :icon_drool2:


----------



## bum

surly said:


> Yumm


Their Imperial Stout on the other hand - not so great.

Just had it at the brewery and it caused physical discomfort on the roof of my mouth that has lingered well into a ginger beer at home.

Their Brown before that was good enough. Had to leave early because that stout is a full-blown palate wrecker.

Can anyone work out why their beers are a lot cheaper at Mrs Parma's and Deja Vu than at the brewery?

The prosciutto and pear pizza is boring (if you can even imagine such a thing).

I think I'll buy the odd bottle from Slowbeer/Purvis but otherwise I am done with this brewery. They were so promising early on.

[EDIT: typo]


----------



## surly

Interesting that you didn't like the imperial stout. I had it at the Terminus a year or so ago. Thought it had some great espresso notes and a smooth alcohol taste. Loved the pint I accidentally bought.
Maybe you had a bad batch?

I haven't had a bad beer from these guys, though find the pale a bit too unbalanced for my taste..


----------



## bum

I loved their brown the first time I had it, hated it the second, found it pretty okay this time. All were at the source. They have some significant consistency issues, IMO. Similar but less extreme with their pale. Never once thought their IPA was worth a pinch, as I recall. Only had the amber in the bottle from Slowbeer and it was really nice.

They can make good beers but I don't handle disappointment well.


----------



## BPH87

You must have had a bad batch Bum, I had a few glasses off of the hand pump at tipplers tap last weekend and it was fantastic!

Wish I could find it in bottles! Second Surlys comment, I have never had a bad beer from them either.


----------



## Northside Novice

Schlenkerla oak smoke doppel bock 8%
On the smoke trail tonight it seems ....
Did some one say bacon ??
Would go great with a bit of slow cooked pig mmmm


----------



## Byran

I had beers at the MAC hotel in surry hills, Sydney a while back, they have a brewery in house. All of the beers i tried seemed under attenuated or green apply or something, It was a bit strange. Then I went in there to have another go and they were all so, different. Consistency issues as well me thinks. Maybe its a microbrewery thing.


----------



## bum

BPH87 said:


> You must have had a bad batch Bum


While I accept that you're most likely being polite, I find it fairly hard to accept that anyone should be served a bad batch on the premises. My preference for stouts is at the top end of town and the beer I had tonight was properly unpleasant.


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> Beer cellar online , it is a nice glass . Great shape .
> 
> I got one of these too mate  really looking forward to it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> Lindemans peach lambic 2.5%
> Finally got my fruity lambic fix for the day
> Nice cute lil thing not that much peach but it is there mmm


Best breakfast beer out there, (followed by a Beer Geek Breakfast).


----------



## Northside Novice

)


Kasteel cuvée du chateau 11%

Bomb diving the deep end with this one  
Big dark Belgian 
Happy Friday one and all !


----------



## Rowy

northside novice said:


> )
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> Kasteel cuvée du chateau 11%
> Bomb diving the deep end with this one
> Big dark Belgian
> Happy Friday one and all !


You sicken me with jealousy sometimes NN........


----------



## Northside Novice

Sorry guys , I clearly have a problem ...  hic *



9.2% based on archaeological records and fermented in terracota amphora! It pours a cloudy gold with little to no head. A strong aroma reminiscent of red wine is present. The taste is super tart, a bit sweet and sour. It is made with raisins, honey & pomegranates which come through in the flavor, sweetness then tart and sour with a bit of acidity. Really interesting stuff.

Copied from rate beer !

It's pretty wild , google it. 
the wine emporium at newstead has a lot in stock for Brisbane drinkers .


----------



## bum

Yo-Ho Brewing Aooni

Smells gorgeous. Tastes average. I mean 'average' fairly literally rather than in the euphemistic sense. Any one of us could brew its equal. Their Yona Yona is much nicer.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Just making my contribution to the inappropriate glassware thread. I found myself in a little Italian joint to have a bite before going to a function, and discovered this little beauty on the single digit beer list dominated by varieties of peroni. What a delicious beer! Roasty toasty full bodied, perfect low carbonation, not too bitter. Holds the 7.2% very very well.


----------



## manticle

BPH87 said:


> Second Surlys comment, I have never had a bad beer from them either.



I hadn't until earlier this week. A pint of white IPA that tasted broken (had the white previously and it was good). I rate the brewery generally so I hope any issues are shortlived but I agree with Bum in that beer at the source should be at its best and they should know what they are serving (and how it represents them).

My white was not at the source by the way.


----------



## Northside Novice

Monster time mofos 


Liberty brewing co. 6%

Kiwi Yankee gold ness


----------



## bum

I've got that one in the fridge too. Almost had it tonight.

Twinsies!


----------



## Northside Novice

its fukn nice, but you could probly brew it 



great labell, I think it makes it taste better


----------



## mwd

Bought 2 bottles of Mountain Goat Rare Breed Amber ale. Both have been gushers despite a few days in the fridge. Does not taste too bad but hardly worth $9.90 a bottle of foam.


----------



## rehab

@ NN
He is a Homebrewer just into commercial side over the last few years. I have seen the Homebrew recipe for the OG version (no doubt changed) His C!tra is ball-sack- emtyingly good!

To stay on topic: Had my first sour tonight. Rodenbach Grand Cru 2010 Barrel aged.

I think my arsehole attempted to hide up inside me at one point. I will have to buy more to acclimatise


----------



## bum

Barrel aged Grand Cru?! I think I've only seen the "normal" version barrel aged. Will keep the peepers well and truly peeled for that one.


----------



## Bizier

Drinking a (an?) Hoptimum 2013... man, feeling boozy already. I could drink this by the multiple pint.


----------



## vortex

950kms to get here so I had a few pints of Bling bling IPA. 

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7446/9212539639_58e170909b.jpgbeer[/url]


----------



## Northside Novice

he has done well mate ,even for a kiwi 


on the sour note, just open up n say arrrrr,

they can be very off putting , but then they become so right mmmm

rodenbach cru is all time , but not really that sour in the scheme of things, try and find a bel vue geuze , very pleasant sour introduction,
or just grab a cantilion bio lambic and choke of god cok mmmmmm


----------



## Bizier

Nice, I had a Bling Bling last weekend at the Norfolk in Freo

Also smashed a few pints of Coronado IIPA


----------



## bum

northside novice said:


> or just grab a cantilion bio lambic and choke of god cok mmmmmm


That was my first lambic. Scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Northside Novice

arnt they all barrel aged ??


----------



## rehab

Yeah NN it started to taste half decent after the first glass. I shall be trying more (I could always do with more hairs on the chest).

I see the other beers you speak of at the local pretty regularly so will have a crack next time I am there.

Also have a Ballast Point Porter but that can wait another night I think. My "Fail" Black IPA with Citra and Amarillo is up next and is a cracker! 

Cheers all


----------



## bum

northside novice said:


> arnt they all barrel aged ??


There are variants released under a "barrel aged" branding. Something akin to a "vintage" release. I had the 2009 barrel aged Rodenbach ("normal") earlier in the year but it was bottled and released recently rather than cellared since 2009 myself. If that makes sense.


----------



## Northside Novice

sort of, so they are kept in the barrel longer than the 'normal' at the brewery befor bottling ? 

getting a chub thinking of barrels of barrels of barrels of RODENBACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bum

northside novice said:


> sort of, so they are kept in the barrel longer than the 'normal' at the brewery befor bottling ?


Yeah, I probably should have said it like that. That makes sense.


----------



## Bizier

My first sour was a very old Rodenbach Grand Cru on an empty stomach, and it was simultaneously the most amazing beer that I had ever tried and like being kicked in the abdomen by a horse. I have not had one that sour since, I think they are all pasteurised now so that they are in spec at our end. That one would have dissolved a spoon.


----------



## Northside Novice

It got to have a cork 

Fairies dancing on my tonsils


----------



## Northside Novice

Seems some chunks have been blown over the 2013 C.V.A
Haven't tried it yet but the 2010 is getting quite fruity ....


----------



## lael

just tried a rocheforte 10 yesterday... wow. wow. wow. Spent 4 hours looking into how to make dark candi syrup last night 

Anyone know of a way to get westvleteren 12?


----------



## Northside Novice

yep


----------



## brewologist

Finally got my hands on a 6'er of these.

A little overly malt driven and quite dark for an APA?

It is great that Bendigo, once again, has a brewery.

Nice one Brookes!!!!






Edit: Does beer actually come in 300ml stubbies these days? My first ever 300ml stubbie.


----------



## bum

330ml is pretty much the standard these days, sadly. 300 is getting a little cheeky.


----------



## brewologist

Yes, at $23 for a 6 pack I felt a little ripped.

The beer did not live up to my expectations unfortunately. Hopefully they chuck a shitload more C hops in the next batch.
I couldn't taste much but dark malt.


----------



## Northside Novice

Its worth it ,

Its like eating a mouthful of lovely bees 
That have all smoked a big ass spliff of kindness


----------



## lael

North side - where did you get it? Was that the pack they released last year?


----------



## winkle

Last weekends messy conclusion



The OR was outstandingly bright and highly carbonated, was a bit sweet though. The Impy Stout was great once it warmed up.


----------



## Goldenchild

To Øl - Sans Frontière

@ Pumphouse 

Hoppy and full of Brett funk absolutely delicious.

Might even have to take a 2nd


----------



## rehab

Ballast Point Porter. Ohhh Yeah!


----------



## bum

Moon Dog/Kissmeyer - Nordic Saddle Buffer

Pours _ugly_. Smells a bit like jao but more like sherry, some alc notes. Tastes like a cross between a driptray and a spit bucket at an opendoor yet not offensive. It's a little beery and more than a little winey (some white, some red). This beer is trying to do too many things and succeeding at none. Smoothest beer I've ever had over 14%.


----------



## manticle

Moondog try and do some interesting things. Unfortunately they don't have the basics of good beer covered.


----------



## bum

I loved their pumpkin porter and the Perverse Sexual Amalgam (or whatever) was confused and difficult but strangely enjoyable (well named, I guess).

But, yeah, had some real duds from them. Having said this, it seems insanely well made for a 14.6% beer - shows solid chops. Just poorly designed, maybe.


----------



## manticle

I've been put off trying much of theirs after a brewery visit. Their wild yeast supply lives just down the road from their domestic yeast supply and their beer tastes like that's the case (at the source - see previous post). I like their ethos but I can't drink ethos.

Make good beer with the basics right, then go experimental. Bacchus brewing is a case in point (as a brewery that have the basics right and make good experimental beer as well).


----------



## bum

Bacchus' idea of experimentation leaves me cold but I'm sure the beers are tops. Never heard a bad word.

I didn't know that about their yeast storage but that does not surprise me in the slightest having had a few of their beers.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Had these this arvo:

Anchor liberty ale. Malty, crisp bitterness, a bit of grapefruit aroma but nothing like the new school AIPA's. very nice. 






LC Obadiah. Roasty, a bit of spice, low carbonation. Scrumptious. I got the last 3 bottles at the shop.


----------



## WarmBeer

bum said:


> Bacchus' idea of experimentation leaves me cold but I'm sure the beers are tops. Never heard a bad word.I didn't know that about their yeast storage but that does not surprise me in the slightest having had a few of their beers.


Liked their Tripel/IPA - "Lando Kardashian" (great name for us Star War nerds)

I think Melbourne's (now diverse) beer scene is all the richer for having Moondog, and will continue to try one of each of their releases, although I did miss out on the Barrellywine.


----------



## manticle

bum said:


> Bacchus' idea of experimentation leaves me cold but I'm sure the beers are tops. Never heard a bad word.



They make good beer first and the flavours are uncommon enough among other AU brews to mean they meet the definition of experimental. Personally I prefer good beer to wacky beer although I do very much like good, wacky beer. Belgians have been doing good, wacky beer for a while.

Someone will have to pour me a glass of good MD stuff because after my experiences, I'm unlikely to spend money unless convinced otherwise.


----------



## bum

manticle said:


> because after my experiences, I'm unlikely to spend money unless convinced otherwise.


Understand completely. I'm not putting them forward as one of my favourite breweries or anything. I did think the pumpkin porter was a magic beer but I know enough to approach it with trepidation if they brew it again. If they were a brewery than made a pale, a pilsner and maybe a stout then they wouldn't even get a second look in with me.


----------



## jyo

Liam_snorkel said:


> Had these this arvo:
> 
> Anchor liberty ale. Malty, crisp bitterness, a bit of grapefruit aroma but nothing like the new school AIPA's. very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> LC Obadiah. Roasty, a bit of spice, low carbonation. Scrumptious. I got the last 3 bottles at the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Made my way through a pint of the Obadiah tonight. Fantastic beer.


----------



## bum

Heretic - TartUffe

I took a picture but it really isn't worth the effort of uploading. Such a worthless, nothing beer. Waste of money. Smells like air. Tastes like watered-down kit air. I'm sure it takes tremendous skill to make a beer that tastes of nearly nothing but why? Shitful.


----------



## MashPaddler

cascade first harvest 2013. Reminded me of xxxx, has a distinct metallic twang out of the bottle. Have to say my days of chasing first harvest cases are done after trying this one. I have great memories of treacly hop bombs from 2008-09 but they haven't lived up to the name since then. 

Sierra nevada torpedos were a nice recovery beer. 

Come on my first keg american amber ale, carb the fk up already!


----------



## rehab

Bear Republic Racer 5 and Hop Rod Rye this arvo and topped off with Liberty Brewing "Darkest Days" Oatmeal Stout. Good times :icon_drool2:


----------



## tricache

Got a bottle of Sierra Nevada Northern Hemisphere Harvest and it was EPIC!! Loved every drop


----------



## bum

Liberty - Yakima Monster

Nice beer. Not mind blowing but a real nice largeish APA. The sort of US beer I often try to build. Although I'd probably not lean so hard on the Amarillo, Simcoe works a treat here. Possibly my favourite beer out of NZ.


----------



## surly

In my glass tonight were a couple of Mexican dark beers:

Los Portales Dark 
Negra Modello

And some single malts:

Laphroaig 10 yr old
Ardbeg 10 yr old
Lagavulin 16yr old :icon_drool2:


----------



## carniebrew

Just cracked the first of the long-awaited beer I helped to name back in March, Gulf Brewery's _Dunkel Sturm_. 

Great drop, plenty of complex flavours with a nutty caramel, bready malt dominance...I wasn't familiar with the Munich Dunkel style, but am a fan now. Apparently it took Peter quite a few goes to get the flavour he was after, but the end result was well worth his patience. He's sent me a mixed case of his beers as my reward, I haven't cracked any of the others yet but am very much looking forward to them after this first one.


----------



## bum

Baird Brewing - Black Smoke Stout

Really nice. Smoke is a little more in the background than I would like but I guess that makes it a bit more of a beer you could spend all winter with. Unfortunately, I only have the one.


----------



## Bizier

bum said:


> Heretic - TartUffe
> 
> I took a picture but it really isn't worth the effort of uploading. Such a worthless, nothing beer. Waste of money. Smells like air. Tastes like watered-down kit air. I'm sure it takes tremendous skill to make a beer that tastes of nearly nothing but why? Shitful.


Unfortunately I have to agree with you, perhaps less vehemently. I was amazed how little my expectations were met. For the record I have only tasted a couple of Berliner weiss.


----------



## bum

I still haven't tasted one. Pretty sure this one was just some food colouring through a sodastream.


----------



## Florian

Probably not the most wise decision to open this now at 8.5%, but it is just as expected, full of hops and sweet but not cloying malts.




EDIT: Just realised that I better give that wall a good scrub tomorrow. 

Another edit: Really enjoyed that one, unfortunately I tipped some of the dregs into the glass, but it dropped bright clear by the time I had finished it.
Would happily win this beer at BABBs mini comp again.


----------



## winkle

> EDIT: Just realised that I better give that wall a good scrub tomorrow.


Sack the maid Florian  .


----------



## Florian

I'd be sacking myself then unfortunately.


----------



## bum

No picture. Totes ceebs.

Feral - Boris

There's a smell here that really doesn't belong in beer. Can't quite place it though. SWMBO reckons it is like olives but I have called the authorities and she'll be getting the help she needs soon. Tastes really terrific. Light coffee, bitter choc, smooth roast for the colour (or absence thereof). Great mouthfeel (not something I usually bother to note in my impressions).

Bit cheeky not making note of the difference in alc in the bottled version on the webpage, though. Not that that influenced my decision to buy.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Unlabeled new release from moo brew. I got this pre released via someone at JW maltings.

A stout, low carbonation, tan head which dissipates quickly.

thicker than average, deep almost coffee flavour. Very sessionable but not as one dimensional as most mainstream stouts.

http://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww280/Goomba37/20130711_194919_zpsa36dc8eb.jpg


----------



## bum

Nogne O - 100% Peat Malt

Pretty disappointing. More latex and medicinal notes than brutal smoke insanity. Doesn't seem infected though. First bad beer I've had from them.


----------



## Parks

bum said:


> Nogne O - 100% Peat Malt
> 
> Pretty disappointing. More latex and medicinal notes than brutal smoke insanity. Doesn't seem infected though. First bad beer I've had from them.


I had their Imperial IPA the other night which was quite delicious. Was more like a barley wine and at a little over 10% knocked me for 6 (after having casual beers all day...).


----------



## Liam_snorkel

That doesn't sound right for 100% peat smoked malt. How would it stack up to rex attitude?


----------



## Parks

Liam_snorkel said:


> That doesn't sound right for 100% peat smoked malt. How would it stack up to rex attitude?


From what I have heard/read the amount of peat varies dramatically.


----------



## bum

This is more disappointing but I probably expected more from these guys. I'd say the finish was about the same for the two but this one is pretty bad up front. I keep expecting to feel dentist fingers in my mouth.

But it's 9% so what are you gonna do?

Yeah, Parks, most of their beers are terrific. Had 100 (the beer, not the quantity) the other day and it was tops. Got their Imperial Brown waiting in the fridge too. Looking forward to that.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Fair enough. The most I've used is about 20% and it was substantial, so I just assumed it was all just as pungent.


----------



## bum

Just went back to read my impressions of Rex Attitude and it seems almost the same as above.

Maybe my mouth does weird things to peat. I really like 80/- where they cheat and use peat though so dunno.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Shearwater bottlo has 100 fairly regularly, which is great for the stix. Really enjoy this!


----------



## Northside Novice

Burleigh brewing my wife's bitter 4.8%

Its a nice easy drink to start the night


----------



## bradsbrew

Nothin special, got it for 4 bucks. Also got 3 Youngs DCS for 3.50 each at BWS.


----------



## Northside Novice

lindemans faro lambic 4.5%

Wikipedia says :
Faro[edit]
Historically, a low-alcohol, sweetened beer made from a blend of lambic and a much lighter, freshly brewed beer (called _meertsbier_, not necessarily a lambic) to which brown sugar (or sometimes caramel or molasses) was added.[3] Sometimes herbs were added as well. The use of the lighter beer (or even water) and of substandard lambic in the blend made this a cheap, light, sweet beer for everyday use. The 19th century French poet Charles Baudelaire commented on Faro's (to him) disagreeable aftertaste, "It's beer that you drink twice", believing that the Faro in Brussels was brewed from the waters of a river (the Senne or Zenne) that was also used as a sewer.[4]
The sugar was originally added shortly before serving, and therefore did not add carbonation or alcohol to the beverage (because the sugar did not have the time to ferment). Modern faro beer is still characterized by the use of brown sugar and lambic, but is not necessarily a light beer. The use of meertsbier has disappeared, and modern faro is not viewed as cheap or light. Modern faro is bottled, sweetened and pasteurized to prevent refermentation in the bottle. Examples are produced by Cantillon, Boon, Lindemans or Mort Subite.

I say;

its not bad, pretty much as said above, its got a very dry aftertaste and quite sweet , not as much funk as I thought.
its like a neutral tasting kriek, with that smoothy creamy mouth feel krieks have but with the plain/non fruit geuze taste/flavour . ,and very sweet dry finish which is a lot nicer if there is some fruity flavour (kriek) in there, which there is not . If that makes sense ?

half way through it now and I liking more , its like a cross between a tarty heart stopper geuze and an easy drinking fruity kreik,
kinder a 'vanilla kriek '

very interesting for the palate that's for sure


----------



## eamonnfoley

Bizier said:


> Unfortunately I have to agree with you, perhaps less vehemently. I was amazed how little my expectations were met. For the record I have only tasted a couple of Berliner weiss.


I thought it was good. Only problem is that its a simple low abv session beer of sorts with a big imported bottle price tag. Subtle, but nice tart flavours - but nothing in your face.


----------



## lukiferj

So it's going to be one of "those nights" again northside novice 

Looking forward to seeing what else you pull out of the bag tonight.


----------



## Northside Novice

we'll see mate, there is a lot to rejoice lately , agar just for a start , what a true aussie champion


----------



## lukiferj

Agreed. Should be a good match.


----------



## Northside Novice

I am not apart from taking requests ?


----------



## seamad

OK then, what's your address, will be @ shortly with a cricket bat to steal your stash


----------



## Northside Novice

69 happiness parade , jus knock


best bring a ute/trailer


----------



## seamad

can't find that on my tomtom.


----------



## surly

Amager Bryghus "Pride"

So thick and black. It fills me in ways I have never experienced before. Don't think I can go back...





Had this beautiful Scandinavian ale at Carwyn Cellars' Scandinavian craft beer tasting event. Great beers, great info and well worth going to


----------



## Bizier

I think I saw a happiness parade around Oxford St in Syd. Best start looking there.


----------



## Northside Novice

its where ever you want it too be big boy


----------



## surly

Damn smooth and easy drinking for 10% too.

Might give Oxford st a miss though, hell, will probably give all of Sydney a miss


----------



## jimmybee

Had a Coopers Vintage Ale 2013 tonight... Was quite impressed with this years effort. Stood out as one of the better efforts from Coopers...

Following it with Sail & Anchor (dans) Imperial Stout...


----------



## Dan2

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> Burleigh brewing my wife's bitter 4.8%
> 
> Its a nice easy drink to start the night


And it tastes nothing like cat piss


----------



## benken25

one of the best beer I have had in a while. aroma of whisky and dark malt drinks easily for a 10% beer


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Burleigh Fig Jam IPA. 
It has that stanky "just opened a 50 bag" hop aroma. Flavour follows suit. Hops so prominent it's almost a syrup but the carbonation lifts it off the tongue dutifully. Juicy citrus. Bitter. Great lacing despite the pub glass. Name is appropriate.


----------



## Northside Novice

COMMERCIAL DESCRIPTION
To celebrate the 150 years spent at the Abbey Of Scourmont, the Chimay Trappist brewery has developed this exceptional anniversary beer brewed specially for the occasion. Note: available only in bottles! Recipe contains coriander and cardamom,
found next to tony abbots suit case at an anti gay summit at bondi




Any ways ,,

always something to celebrate !
And these funky monks know how to brew a 10% celebration ale that's for sure ...


like no chimay you have ever met , its like a munks mandriney spunk

gets so much flavour with every sip as it warms up


----------



## Radshoes

Liam_snorkel said:


> Burleigh Fig Jam IPA.It has that stanky "just opened a 50 bag" hop aroma. Flavour follows suit. Hops so prominent it's almost a syrup but the carbonation lifts it off the tongue dutifully. Juicy citrus. Bitter. Great lacing despite the pub glass. Name is appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


"shared" abottle of fig jam withmy wife tonight.
she didn't like it.
damn shame.


----------



## WarmBeer

BenKen25 said:


> one of the best beer I have had in a while. aroma of whisky and dark malt drinks easily for a 10% beer


It's beautiful, isn't it. One of my Top 5 beers of all time.


----------



## yum beer

Had a crack at this today whilst breaking in my keggle.
Not a bad drop, certainly stood up to expectations which was nice as so many beers don't. 
Off to the bottlo tomorrow to grab a sixer.
Looking forward to trying the Liberty Ale sometime on the weekend.


----------



## Northside Novice

COMMERCIAL DESCRIPTION
Our Stone 11.11.11 Vertical Epic Ale proved to be an eccentric diversion from our previous lineup of innovative Belgian-inspired brews. And considering we’re Stone, that’s really saying something. This unprecedented beer was brewed with cinnamon sticks and Anaheim green chilies, giving it an amazing flavor profile unlike anything that came before it. It certainly didn’t need any enhancement, but we just don’t know when to leave well enough alone (and we’ve demonstrated before that you can, indeed, improve upon perfection). So we decided to tinker with it a bit and laid a small portion to rest in wine barrels. Not wanting to limit our experiment to only red or white wine barrels, we choose both. Treat yourself to a bottle of each and compare. All in the name of science, of course...



cant type much


----------



## winkle

You have a faro? visit tomorrow? forget all the harsh words like - 'I'm drinking with Ben from Bridge Road tonight"


----------



## Cocko

northside novice said:


> ypu luky mutha kant type pingers gone stfff
> 
> ass to mouth ?


HUT?


----------



## Northside Novice

.


----------



## Bizier

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GpXYKp7_Qw


----------



## warra48

Drinking a couple of stubbies of Tooheys New.

I'm feeling weary and thirsty, having prepared and laid 10 metres of turf in my backyard today, and I need a quencher.

I've had many many better beers than Tooheys New. Tastes of not very much. I can't detect anything in the way of hops, and very little malt.

But, they are FREE, as I won a sixer at golf (yes, 2nd place was 2 sixers).


----------



## warra48

After the less than thrilling experience of the Tooheys New, I'm now on a couple of Grolsch Premium Lagers.

Although they are BUL, they are head and shoulders above the New. Again, the Grolsch are FREE, my brother-in-law brought them last weekend when we put on a family BBQ. Reckon I deserved it after feeding them New York cuts and Eye Fillet, along with all the other accoutrements.


----------



## Goldenchild

Vertical tasting of the 13 Coopers Vintages released. Beers where drank in no particular order to keep the pallet on the ball and not have consecutive years blend into the same taste.

All beers where scored out of 10 and then averaged between the participants.

Highest rating beer was the '00' followed closely by the '98' '99' '06' and '10'

Lowest scoring beers where the '08' and '09'

Sadly this is the last bottle of the '98'. Unless anyone out there is sitting on a case and is in need of one of the other vintages.

Great night was had by all with a trip in coopers beer history.


----------



## Goldenchild

While we where in the mood for old beers.

Hahn- Special vintage 2000

Was quite surprised when this was opened as the cork flew over 5mtrs into the air and onto the roof.
Last year we had the '99 brewed' Millennium Edition and it was flat as a tack.

I was even more surprised when i had a whiff of the beer and it had a strong brettanomyces smell to it.
Taste was also of brett and rich fruitiness.
Still can't really believe that a brett infection would be in there but i wasn't the only one to notice it.

Either way being a big fan of brett and funk i enjoyed the beer for what it was and not what was expected.


----------



## Bizier

Riverside 44 Amber
Riverside 77 IPA
Both of these were very delicious, though a little astringent and had a slight phenolic going on, though the remainder was very good quality. I look forward to them doing good things.

Murray's Big Wednesday IPA
Spicy and delicious, I wish I had this on tap so I could review it with a big f* off guzzle instead of pussy-sipping half of a 330ml.

Have a 2icon, Epic Mosaic and Hoptimum to continue with.


----------



## warra48

From my nation of birth, The Netherlands, La Trappe Quadrupel Trappist.

Although it's 10% ABV, it's extremely well balanced, complex malt and yeast characters.

Lovely winter afternoon sipper.


----------



## hsb

I'm just returned from a month in the UK and many different cask ales.

I took this picture for AHB, my first (of several) draught *Timmy Taylor's Landlord*, this one enjoyed in a pub garden in Lincoln:
Very fine drop it was too I can tell you,








and this was the best beer I had on my travels.

From The Old Crown, Hesket Newmarket (in the Lake District) and their on-site co-op brewery.
A special place and a special beer to boot, http://www.hesketbrewery.co.uk/beers/doris-90th/, *Doris' 90th Birthday Ale*, mighty fine.


----------



## Northside Novice

Duvel groen 7.5%
Same as duvel red but bottled and sold just after the initial conditioning period, where as the red is bottled fermented an conditioned longer . 
Being fresher/quicker this one has a sharper tarter taste , compaired to the softer creamier red . 
Exact same brew just delivered quicker and fresher .

It's nice , very tarty . 
I like it


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Pfft, you call that a beer?


----------



## stakka82

Had a tasting session with the boys a couple weekends back. We scored them all, palates were wrecked by the end, but heaps of fun and will do another soon. 

Best aggregate score went to hop hog, followed by Weihennstephaner Vitus and Brooklyn East India Pale Ale. Rodenbach in at last place, no sour fans here (flame suit on)!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Do I see a crown ambassador in there?


----------



## stakka82

Liam_snorkel said:


> Do I see a crown ambassador in there?


Yeah, an '08. It actually got spanked in the scoring, 4 of 5 of us giving it something like 6/10. Found it to be muddy, little oxidised (not in a good way) and just generally underwhelming. Felt a bit bad scoring that one cause one of us donated it and he has 09,10,11 and 12 in storage too and had been anticipating it for years.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Haha!


----------



## rehab

Oh man, what a haul :icon_drool2:

Some real crackers in there. I am a sour pussy for the moment but really came around to the Grand Cru by the end. How was Punk IPA in a can? 
Reminds me it has been a while since I have had a Tall Poppy too...


----------



## BadSeed

Anderson Valley Hop Ottin IPA
You see it all....
Grapefruit and pine aroma and taste. Very nicely balanced malt and carbonation with a hit of resin, or what I take to be resin.
Great IPA.


----------



## rehab

^ I have that glass. Was also happy to try that beer. Especially when it followed a disappointing Mirror Pond Pale Ale that was like drinking Cascade water.


----------



## BadSeed

Also very good....


----------



## stakka82

stillinrehab said:


> Oh man, what a haul :icon_drool2:
> 
> Some real crackers in there. I am a sour pussy for the moment but really came around to the Grand Cru by the end. How was Punk IPA in a can?
> Reminds me it has been a while since I have had a Tall Poppy too...


Punk IPA was actually really disappointing, almost no aroma and a bit under carbed. The can was nearing its use by though from memory so could have been a case of age/storage conditions.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

it was probably buggered then. I've had it from the can a few times and it's been positively pungent each time.


----------



## Bizier

Fresh beer is delightful.
Stale beer is not.


----------



## tricache

Just got these sent to me by a customer (a fellow beer lover), I sent him a bottle of Burleigh Brewings FIGJAM IPA so it like we have started a bit of beer swapping


----------



## Liam_snorkel

^ Both delicious beers! happy friday


----------



## tricache

Liam_snorkel said:


> ^ Both delicious beers! happy friday


Yeah I'm looking forward to them! Is it 4pm yet???

He is freaking lucky, works 5mins from Warners At The Bay and usually picks up all sorts of beers most afternoons


----------



## lukiferj

Liam_snorkel said:


> ^ Both delicious beers! happy friday


Agreed. Although the breakfast beer was pretty average I thought. Great name for a beer though.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

the breakfast beer tasted like roll on deodorant. 

st josephs & imp stout however, delicious. so is 5 hop. :icon_drool2:


----------



## lukiferj

Haven't seen the 5 hop around. Will keep an eye out.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I've got it from purple palate at greenslopes twice recently.


----------



## lukiferj

Cheers. Will check it out next time I am out that way.


----------



## Helles

Montieth barrel aged Porter
Tasty roasty porter with a fruity edge and some hop flavour
A must try


----------



## Liam_snorkel

CBF with pictures but tonight so far:

Coopers - ESVA 2013. Quite tasty. 
Sunshine Coast Brewery - Rye ESB. Probably my most favourite beer ever. Glad I could get it in Bris.
Silly Saison - Delicious and interesting. 
Black Heart Brewery - Tripel. So bloody smooth.


----------



## Goldenchild

Mmm rich, thick and smoky, with strong belgo fruity Esther's 
The perfect night cap. 
Being that i dont enjoy anything to do with seafood I am glad there is no taste of anything oyster or mussely. 
So not too sure what it imparts to the flavour.


----------



## WarmBeer

stakka82 said:


> Had a tasting session with the boys a couple weekends back. We scored them all, palates were wrecked by the end, but heaps of fun and will do another soon.
> 
> Best aggregate score went to hop hog, followed by Weihennstephaner Vitus and Brooklyn East India Pale Ale. Rodenbach in at last place, no sour fans here (flame suit on)!


Make mental note: Must make more effort to meet up with fellow brewers in my suburb


----------



## Danwood

Birthday dinner at Josie Bones last night. 

Had a bit of a smoke fest. Schlenkerla Urbock with hop smoked ox tongue, Haandbryggeriet Sundland Kreosot with potted pork and smoked beer jelly were the stand outs.

The Urbock was incredible (pic too large, can't be bothered compressing it). Very malty, had a great smoked treacle feel to it. I was looking for the Marzen originally, but this is the seasonal bigger brother, and I'm so glad I tried it.
The Kreosot wasn't so smoky, more subtle and with more hop character as you'd expect from a BIPA. Both of those flavours blended brilliantly though with the touch of roastiness.

Honorable mention goes to their Boneyard golden ale we tried while we perused the menu. Very sessionable beer with Galaxy, Nelson, Citra and Simcoe.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Liam_snorkel said:


> I've got it from purple palate at greenslopes twice recently.


and the CBD on Adelaide street near the Marriott


----------



## bum

Danwood said:


> The Urbock was incredible (pic too large, can't be bothered compressing it). Very malty, had a great smoked treacle feel to it. I was looking for the Marzen originally, but this is the seasonal bigger brother, and I'm so glad I tried it.


The Marzen is very nice but the Urbock is a significantly better beer.

Do you know what beer was in the jelly? I do jellies with my US-style beers but never tried with one of my smoked.


----------



## Danwood

@ Bum -No, it didn't mention the specific beer in the jelly. It was quite mild though so as not to overwhelm the non-smoked pork, I suppose. It worked very well with the charred bread it was served with.

And later today...chocolate Holgate Temptress cake with Empress on the side...hip hip hooray (x 3)!


----------



## winkle

Lady Jam Drop @ the Brewhouse. Mmmm, berry fruity.


I'd be keen to try the tart version Sim.


----------



## Northside Novice

Schneider weisse tap x 
7.3% 
Wheat beer featuring nelson sauvin hops 


Going down a treat with some triple cream brie cheese


----------



## Goldenchild

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Schneider weisse tap x
> 7.3%
> Wheat beer featuring nelson sauvin hops
> 
> 
> Going down a treat with some triple cream brie cheese


What was the date on the bottle?
I drank a few of these close to 2 years ago while in europe and was under the impression it was a one off brew.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

^ if you enlarge the photo it says 2012 on the lid. 
I had one at slowbeer at easter this year and it was delicious.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Knocked this back this arvo. Rich, plenty of plum. Very very dark red. Holds the alcohol well. A bit tart at the end. It appears to be filtered, I'd be interested in having it 'mit hefe'.


----------



## yum beer

goldenchild said:


> What was the date on the bottle?
> I drank a few of these close to 2 years ago while in europe and was under the impression it was a one off brew.


Clearly very limited; to at least 35,095.....


----------



## hsb

Had my first Weihenstephaner Vitus Weizenbock yesterday and I like it! Very nice. Banana and tart, killer combo.

Also had my first murrays icon2ipa which was totally flat, zero carbonation. First dud beer I've had in a long time. Very unimpressed. Doubt I'd buy another on that basis.

1-1 for the session.


----------



## kalbarluke

Don't have a picture but I bought a Monteith's IPA. At 5.5% alc and 35 IBU it's more like a pale ale. Not a lot to it with little to no hop taste or aroma. Underwhelming and disappointing. At least it only cost me $4. Won't buy it again.


----------



## Danwood

I tried the Monteiths IPA too...yep, arse !


The only passable beer of theirs for me is the Winter Ale (doppelbock)...I don't mind that one


----------



## Northside Novice




----------



## benken25

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Im drinking the kolsch right now as well I think granite belt brew great beers it a shame they are a bit hit and miss


----------



## Northside Novice

I think they are great , have enjoyed all they ones I have tried so far , more a shame I live so so far away from them


----------



## Dan Pratt

farout Northside, your variety of commercial beers is constant. :beerbang:

here is mine for tonight the One Trick Pony


----------



## Northside Novice

A nice treat to go with tonight's pudding after a beef roast mm mmm


----------



## BadSeed

Good old number 10


----------



## barls

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> A nice treat to go with tonight's pudding after a beef roast mm mmm


one of my favourites.


----------



## winkle

Decision time, do I get stuck into local IPAs, American Hop Bombs or a variety of Imperial Stouts tonight??


----------



## lukiferj

winkle said:


> Decision time, do I get stuck into local IPAs, American Hop Bombs or a variety of Imperial Stouts tonight??


All of them! Probably in that order


----------



## Liam_snorkel

^ logical. you could take them out of the fridge at the same time too.


----------



## winkle

"I tried moderation but the people have spoken" I must say that I have been eyeballing the Racer 5 all week.


----------



## Northside Novice

I have tried that moderation you speak of , it seemed to lack body and aroma 

Cigars n stouts all time


----------



## BadSeed




----------



## surly




----------



## Dan Pratt




----------



## schoey

BadSeed said:


>


Loved last years batch, whats this years like?


----------



## chunckious

That is last years batch schoey.


----------



## schoey

Chunkious said:


> That is last years batch schoey.


As would be indicated by the '2012' on the top label. .... doh. I'm sure I saw the 2013 version last weekend at DM. Has anyone else seen/tasted it?


----------



## stakka82

Yeah I spied the 2013 at my local woolies a couple of days ago.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Burleigh fig jam. This beer is like hop nectar. The late/dry hopping regime must be intense.


----------



## BadSeed

schoey said:


> As would be indicated by the '2012' on the top label. .... doh. I'm sure I saw the 2013 version last weekend at DM. Has anyone else seen/tasted it?


Yes last years, last years picture too.
I had one at the back of the fridge as I was planning a side by side with the new one but I couldn't hold out any longer.
I am only human...

I haven't seen the 2013 yet, tried Dans and Thirsty Camel but nothing there.


----------



## Spiesy

Chunkious said:


> That is last years batch schoey.


Absolute rubbish, I thought. I believe Cocko and I tipped one... it was very distressing.


----------



## rehab

DUPONT AVEC LES BONS VOEUX to savour later on. First up De Molen Pale Ale "Vuur and Vlam" I believe it is called. Looking forward to both :beer:


----------



## winkle

You are hard to please if you don't enjoy the Dupont.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Coopers Pale in a tallie.

Need bottles desperately.

Badly.

But at least it's not too expensive viz Boags.

Despite living less than 100km from the Boags factory.

Go figure.


----------



## bum

They probably come from the retailer's distribution centre in Melbourne.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

bum said:


> They probably come from the retailer's distribution centre in Melbourne.


Still, it's way cheaper to buy the stuff in Brissy, which is further than either MEL or Launceston.


----------



## bum

Was just making a joke. Your point about the price seems fair to me.


----------



## pk.sax

Drinking this year's southern harvest. Better than last year's. Still not a shadow on the northern hemisphere harvest. I don't think the ya is yet know how to handle kiwi hops.


----------



## Helles

Tasty beer this one


----------



## Helles

^ That is a photo of 
Matilda Bays Abbey Collaby 2013
India Red Rye Rauch Rye-less Ale


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

bum said:


> Was just making a joke. Your point about the price seems fair to me.


Even if you were serious, it still seems a fair idea. How many times is something shipped somewhere else to go back to near its origin. If I were to post a letter to the same suburb, it goes to Hobart to come back here. So I took it seriously with that in mind.

Laughed at the joke and my taking it seriously.


----------



## Helles

Standard winter commercial beer for me


----------



## BadSeed

helles said:


> Standard winter commercial beer for me
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


How does it stay in the glass at that angle.

3 regulars for me ...


----------



## Northside Novice

Brewdog Tokyo Rising Sun highland cask aged 13.2% imperial stout 
Holy fluk ! It's a beast of a thing . The description on the label is very accurate


----------



## Bizier

SN red ipa at the Sail. Yum. Dry and hoppy w/ awesome lacing.


----------



## Danwood

Mountain Goat / Brooklyn Brewery colaboration, Hopfweizenbock.

Good beer ! Late Galaxy hops merge quite well with the Weiss yeast they apparently used. There's a fruity, peppery thing going on here.

There's also a hint of choc malt and then a bit of banana and pepper at the end.

Finishes dry.


----------



## brad81

After a lovely night on the Stone and Wood PA, I'm enjoying a nice Vienna Lager tonight.


----------



## Dan Pratt

not as hoppy as I expected.


----------



## thedragon

You beat me to it by a matter of minutes...

View attachment 63707


Not hugely bitter as Pratty has said, however smooth and easy to drink. Subtle hint of watermelon.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

thedragon said:


> Subtle hint of watermelon.


Mosaic hops???


----------



## Helles

Sweet malt and citrus from hops


----------



## winkle

> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> Brewdog Tokyo Rising Sun highland cask aged 13.2% imperial stout
> Holy fluk ! It's a beast of a thing . The description on the label is very accurate


Hope you had a cigar with that one.


----------



## Dan2

Danwood said:


> Mountain Goat / Brooklyn Brewery colaboration, Hopfweizenbock.
> 
> Good beer ! Late Galaxy hops merge quite well with the Weiss yeast they apparently used. There's a fruity, peppery thing going on here.
> 
> There's also a hint of choc malt and then a bit of banana and pepper at the end.
> 
> Finishes dry.


I had that one at the brewery and got HUGE banana. . .. that sounds a bit rude. Obviously very yeast driven, but good amount of late hop too.
Grabbed a takeaway bottle, but was disappointed with it - little to no banana, low hop aroma, much more bitterness.
Best fresh I guess


----------



## thedragon

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Mosaic hops???


It's El Dorado in this one.


----------



## vykuza

practicalfool said:


> Drinking this year's southern harvest. Better than last year's. Still not a shadow on the northern hemisphere harvest. I don't think the ya is yet know how to handle kiwi hops.


What do you mean by not knowing how to handle kiwi hops? How would you do it different?

Not having a go, just curious if people think about using different region hops in different ways as a rule?


----------



## bum

I've not used a lot of NZ hops but I have found they come out pretty muted when I use them as I would most US varieties. I need a bit more late to get the same level of hop prominence. That's me in my brewery, YMMV.

This may not be what practicalfool is referring to and I'm certainly not suggesting that SN are prone to taking my "suck it and see" approach to recipe design.


----------



## carniebrew

Danwood said:


> Mountain Goat / Brooklyn Brewery colaboration, Hopfweizenbock.
> 
> Good beer ! Late Galaxy hops merge quite well with the Weiss yeast they apparently used. There's a fruity, peppery thing going on here.
> 
> There's also a hint of choc malt and then a bit of banana and pepper at the end.
> 
> Finishes dry.


I chopped one of these at the Gertrude Hotel today (I'm still loving their complete tap turnover to craft beer). It's like a kind of IPA with plenty of Munich malt and Galaxy hops, fermented with a German wheat yeast. Worked for me, great drop.


----------



## Goldenchild

In Canberra for work this week.
Luckily I have just found a neat little Belgian bar 100m from my motel.




Nice brune to start the night.
There lambic selection starts at Floris and ends at Timmermans  no oude which makes me sad.

Now how to convince the boss to pick up the bill.


----------



## philmud

So I'm not drinking it because it hasn't been released, but Little Creatures have announced an IPA to be added to their permanent fixture in September.

Linky below - they say it's not American or English but "their own take". I wonder what hops will be in it.
https://www.facebook.com/littlecreaturesbrewing/posts/10151815982868478:0


----------



## Rowy

Phil Mud said:


> So I'm not drinking it because it hasn't been released, but Little Creatures have announced an IPA to be added to their permanent fixture in September.
> Linky below - they say it's not American or English but "their own take". I wonder what hops will be in it.
> https://www.facebook.com/littlecreaturesbrewing/posts/10151815982868478:0


Aussie IPA perhas Phil with good old POR leading the charge!


----------



## Proffs

My neighbour has to rush to china for a family emergency and thus needs someone to look after his chickens for a week or two. I obliged so he sent over some beer to say thankyou.







Smells exactly like pasito. God knows how they make it but I'm struggling to work it out. I can't pick a single malt, hop or anything. Has a funny lychee, melon type sweetness to it. Theres peach flavour as well. Don't think I'll be rushing over to find out where he got it. Real nice of him to send them over tho.


----------



## Rowy

It'd be great to know whats in it!


----------



## philmud

Rowy said:


> Aussie IPA perhas Phil with good old POR leading the charge!


'Straya **** IPA?


----------



## bum

Rowy said:


> It'd be great to know whats in it!


Says (and shows) passionfruit on the tin.


----------



## bullsneck

Schreckenskammer Kölsch in Köln. 
This is a ripper beer. Best thing is, they keep the beers coming once you've finished your stange only until you place a coaster on top if the glass. It took me 5 beers to realise. I'm not complaining though!


----------



## WarmBeer

bum said:


> Says (and shows) passionfruit on the tin.


So, it's dry hopped with Galaxy and Nelson Sauvin, then?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

WarmBeer said:


> So, it's dry hopped with Galaxy and Nelson Sauvin, then?


a-a-a-and hookers Citra


----------



## Northside Novice

Williams bros brewing (Scotland) Kelpie seaweed ale 4.4%
Brewed with Bladder Rack (local fresh seaweed) , which they say they use in the mash .


----------



## warra48

At the Pumphouse in Sydney. Mrs warra is shopping, so I've snuck down here.
Tried Murrays Whale Ale. Nice enough, but doesn't really push my buttons.
Thunderbolt Strong Ale is a nice beer, but not anything I could not duplicate, with all due modesty.
I am impressed with Rivetside's Amber Ale. Terrific beer, excellent malt and more than enough hops to satisfy my palate.
No photos, as I'm posting on my smart phone.
Worth the visit for the choice of beers. Good to see a list of beers beyond lager after lager...


----------



## manticle

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> Williams bros brewing (Scotland) Kelpie seaweed ale 4.4%
> Brewed with Bladder Rack (local fresh seaweed) , which they say they use in the mash .



Any reason for the seaweed or is it a marketing gimmick?


----------



## surly

I think I read somewhere on here about old recipes that used meat and other strange ingredients as a yeast nutrient. Could this be the case with the seaweed?
Maybe it just provides a salty, ocean type character. I have read descriptions of scotch that listed seaweed as one of the flavour components, so maybe they were going for something like this?


----------



## Proffs

Got all these from First Choice! They're picking their game up.


----------



## Northside Novice

this is their reason;

"Prior to the 1850's Scottish coastal alehouses brewed with local malted barley, grown in fields fertilised by seaweed. This environment gave the barley a very specific flavour which we recreate by the inclusion of fresh seaweed in the mash tun. A rich dark chocolate ale, which has the aroma of a fresh Scottish sea breeze and a distinctive malty texture."


I am not sure I got any 'seaweed' flavour , but it was really nice , balanced and unusually refreshing for a dark ale .


----------



## lukiferj

Not so much what's in the glass but what's in the cheap plastic cup.

Tried a JS Golden Ale from a tap king today. Super sweet and very average. Wouldn't waste my money on the beer. They certainly have picked a bunch of shitty beers to go with. The system itself was pretty cool though. Would be quite easy to reuse the bottles as growlers as they are a decent size. I suspect you should be able to fill them up with your own beer and dispense over a night eg party etc.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

lukiferj said:


> Not so much what's in the glass but what's in the cheap plastic cup.
> 
> Tried a JS Golden Ale from a tap king today. Super sweet and very average. Wouldn't waste my money on the beer. They certainly have picked a bunch of shitty beers to go with. The system itself was pretty cool though. Would be quite easy to reuse the bottles as growlers as they are a decent size. I suspect you should be able to fill them up with your own beer and dispense over a night eg party etc.


I know bribie uses 2L aldi soft drink bottles for storing beer when glass isn't available. Do you reckon filling one of these things with home brew would work? Would you be able to use flat beer filtered and charge up with co2 from the system.


----------



## lukiferj

I'm not you could use the system to carbonate beer. Not sure how tight the lid would seal on it and it's also an unusual size. Could possibly create some kind of adapter similar to a carbonation cap for pet bottles. Should be able to dispense already carbonated beer though.


----------



## winkle

surly said:


> I think I read somewhere on here about old recipes that used meat and other strange ingredients as a yeast nutrient. Could this be the case with the seaweed?
> Maybe it just provides a salty, ocean type character. I have read descriptions of scotch that listed seaweed as one of the flavour components, so maybe they were going for something like this?


Its got a high mineral and iodine content, so I'm guessing that some of that would carry through - depending on how much was actually used in the mash.


----------



## rehab

Liberty C!tra and Chouffe Houblon Dobbelen IPA Tripel. Just a quiet night while the missus is due to drop


----------



## Liam_snorkel

No pic but I had a couple of 4 Pines Keller door el dorado IPAs for lunch today. Lovely beer. Deep amber, solid bitterness and plenty of body.. And of course packed with hop flavour and aroma - my first experience of el dorado hops an I loved it. Kind of like honey dew melon with bit of other things going on but that was the prominent flavour


----------



## Northside Novice

liam this a freakin nice beer . 

COMMERCIAL DESCRIPTION
Hunter S. Thompson once said, "When the going gets weird, the weird turn pro." Consider this our professional version of Gonzo Imperial Porter. Aged and seasoned for three months in wood barrels from our neighbors at Stranahan’s Colorado Whiskey, this ale has a well-balanced taste and abundance of character. The taste will remind you of sweet chocolate, dry oak, and smooth whiskey with a memorable, velvety mouthfeel.

flying dog GONZO barrell aged imperial porter 9.5%

I have been gonzo'd! I don't think I will ever be the same :blink:

up there with the best beers I have ever tried , velvety mouthfeel is an understatement, smoother than silk and really nice mellow flavours , lil sourness , bit like a rodenbach cru . the whiskey really comes through all the way , from aroma, taste and in the back of the throat creeping back round the sinus , but subtle and not over powering at all , could dribble on about this all night ...... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Every time I see a notification that you've posted in this thread I get a little thrill. Cheers!


----------



## WarmBeer

Liam_snorkel said:


> Every time I see a notification that you've posted in this thread I get a little thrill. Cheers!


Not at all stalk-y. No, not at all.


----------



## Rowy

Liam_snorkel said:


> No pic but I had a couple of 4 Pines Keller door el dorado IPAs for lunch today. Lovely beer. Deep amber, solid bitterness and plenty of body.. And of course packed with hop flavour and aroma - my first experience of el dorado hops an I loved it. Kind of like honey dew melon with bit of other things going on but that was the prominent flavour


Your supposed to be working and studying you homo!


----------



## Rowy

Liam_snorkel said:


> Every time I see a notification that you've posted in this thread I get a little thrill. Cheers!


Read above post!


----------



## brad81

manticle said:


> Any reason for the seaweed or is it a marketing gimmick?


They go diving for their own instead of buying packaged Irish Moss.

So yes, a marketing ploy. Melbourne beers would have high range woodland mists, with hints of fern, and a slight aroma of possum feces


----------



## pk.sax

@ Nick R, I think I agree with bum on that one, the balance was hardly a shadow of what the northern hemisphere was about, that beer was a real slow swigging malty punch your face and nurse it with a bottle of yummy hobo juice by the river on a park bench, passing it around, the southern was just meh.

I'll have to get more experience in using american us hops, I've mostly used kiwi grown us hops. Lets just say that the hop character I get is quite different to the character in torpedo or snpa. With kiwi grown hops I tend to get a fruitiness that flavours the malt sweetness. I've noticed a more one dimentional bitterness in American beers, usually. I must say the southern harvest kind of managed to do that with kiwi hops, IMO, not the best utilisation of their character.


----------



## Northside Novice

Petrus aged pale 7.3% 
Nice lil funky palate cleanser


----------



## Rowy

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> Petrus aged pale 7.3%
> Nice lil funky palate cleanser


Where do you get these ******* things from?

P.S. Get rid of that avatar its freaking me out!


----------



## Northside Novice

Half goat half Brooklyn hoppy heffyness yum


----------



## BadSeed

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> liam this a freakin nice beer .
> 
> COMMERCIAL DESCRIPTION
> Hunter S. Thompson once said, "When the going gets weird, the weird turn pro." Consider this our professional version of Gonzo Imperial Porter. Aged and seasoned for three months in wood barrels from our neighbors at Stranahan’s Colorado Whiskey, this ale has a well-balanced taste and abundance of character. The taste will remind you of sweet chocolate, dry oak, and smooth whiskey with a memorable, velvety mouthfeel.
> 
> flying dog GONZO barrell aged imperial porter 9.5%
> 
> I have been gonzo'd! I don't think I will ever be the same :blink:
> 
> up there with the best beers I have ever tried , velvety mouthfeel is an understatement, smoother than silk and really nice mellow flavours , lil sourness , bit like a rodenbach cru . the whiskey really comes through all the way , from aroma, taste and in the back of the throat creeping back round the sinus , but subtle and not over powering at all , could dribble on about this all night ...... :icon_drool2:


Where from. A hst beer with Ralph Steadman art?

I need this in my life


----------



## Northside Novice

beer cellar . com but think they sold out


----------



## Northside Novice

After the gonzo this , unfortunately , tastes like a tooheys old 
No that's a bit harsh , Has a nice roasty aroma wit a tad of sourness maybe ? 
Will give this another go on another night befor I have gang raped my palate with better brews , sorry Murray 

Edit : as it warms it seems to be getting thicker , think I opened it while it was too cold . 
Hmm yes , wow , lots of flavours coming out now , it is becoming a bit of a beast


----------



## Northside Novice

This ones for you Rowy .

DuPont 8.5%
Smells like a bees butt , small n sweet but wit a stung if only left alone . Sticky n sour pleasure n a lovely balanced ale to excite n inspire all that is malt n yeast


----------



## Bizier

I am supremely jealous of that Flying Dog NN.


----------



## Bizier

My GF just bought and poured me a Bigfoot. She is a gem.


----------



## Bizier

Damn that Founders All Day IPA is delicious.


----------



## keifer33

Had the Pale Ale and Porter tonight but they had run out of the All day IPA so will need to track it down from the reviews ive read.


----------



## Bizier

Cellarbrations Carlisle


----------



## sinkas

Bizier said:


> 20130803_193557.jpg
> Damn that Founders All Day IPA is delicious.


I thought it was pretty good,
lots of negative spin from beer avocate etc, about how old it is, and say in warehouses as importer screwed up labels
but I look lookforward to a fresher batch for summer


----------



## chunckious

Bizier said:


> 20130803_193557.jpg
> Damn that Founders All Day IPA is delicious.


Damn straight. Best beer of the weekend for me.


----------



## lukiferj

Just drinking a pint of freshly tapped Bridge Road Bling Bling double IPA at the Embassy. Piney, resiny deliciousness. Could easily smash a few of these. Better get home and tap my keg of Happy IPA Day IIPA that wasn't quite ready on the actual IPA day. Stupid US05 and stupid winter


----------



## Byran

I noticed that the Warren View hotel in Newtown, Sydney had a sign up sayin the James squire Hop thief was back on tap there for a limited time. I missed out on it last time it was released.
Anyone tried it?


----------



## Goldenchild

Byran said:


> I noticed that the Warren View hotel in Newtown, Sydney had a sign up sayin the James squire Hop thief was back on tap there for a limited time. I missed out on it last time it was released.
> Anyone tried it?


Sucking a few back tonight at the pub in my hotel in canberra.
Nice drop
Not very sessionable though with a fair bit of cara/crystal.
Solid hop aroma full of Citra and centennial?


----------



## Danwood

Rogue Yellow Snow IPA at Beer Deluxe, Hawthorn.

Jeez, I don't know the IBUs in this, but it has a kick! A bit too much IMO. Seems a bit unbalanced.
Lots of grapefuit...in fact it's like drinking a grapefruit...as well as some peachy hints.
Nice hazy yellowy orange colour, hence the name I suppose. 

It blew the easy drinking Thornbridge Chiron Pale I tried first out of the water.

I know Rogue is a very well regarded brewery, and I've had (and loved) a few of their other brews, this was quite harsh. I love IPAs, but balance is important.


----------



## waggastew

Danwood said:


> Rogue Yellow Snow IPA at Beer Deluxe, Hawthorn.
> 
> Jeez, I don't know the IBUs in this, but it has a kick! A bit too much IMO. Seems a bit unbalanced.
> Lots of grapefuit...in fact it's like drinking a grapefruit...as well as some peachy hints.
> Nice hazy yellowy orange colour, hence the name I suppose.
> 
> It blew the easy drinking Thornbridge Chiron Pale I tried first out of the water.
> 
> I know Rogue is a very well regarded brewery, and I've had (and loved) a few of their other brews, this was quite harsh. I love IPAs, but balance is important.


I found the same thing............WAYYYYY too much grapefruit. I guess if people like grapefruit (as many American's mysteriously do?) they should try it. 

I tried grapefruit when I was a kid, tasted like spew.


----------



## Florian

Starting off lightly with a classic, after sampling a heap of OZ and NZ home brews.


----------



## Bizier

Pizza & beer


----------



## Bizier

Just because.


----------



## Florian

That was a while ago, drinking Tawny at the moment. Waiting for the highlight later on.


----------



## Florian

Ban Me!




EDIT: Burn, burn, yes you gonna burn!


----------



## Florian

That's it, not gonna get any better tonight.


----------



## Florian

Head porn


----------



## Liam_snorkel

It has a hernia


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Todays haul. Left to right, or right to left?


----------



## vykuza

Liam_snorkel said:


> Todays haul. Left to right, or right to left?



Well, the scientific solution is to go to the bottle shop, buy one more of each beer then experiment. Drink them right to left, then go back and drink them left to right and tell us which you enjoyed more!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

^ Sometimes the solution to a problem is staring you in the face. 

I decided to start with the nail ale and reassess afterwards


----------



## lukiferj

Or if you want an unbiased view, have someone you know drink them for you  And then go and buy them again on their recommendations.


----------



## chunckious

Liam_snorkel said:


> Todays haul. Left to right, or right to left?


Brisbane Brewhouse haul? That Nail PA is out of place.......it's pretty bland I thought.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Yeah chunky Brewhouse. I think it's intended to be pretty bland. I had it first up immediately after a glass of coopers pale clone and it was along the same lines with a bit less yeast flavour going on. Pleasant enough. 

Currently pickling my taste buds with piney resinous west coast IPA.


----------



## Northside Novice

Didn't get around to brewing tonight so to appease the beer gods ,
I will offer up suitable sacrifices 'Under the banner of

"Belgium night ".

Oh baby it's Belgium night ; oh what a night ,



St sebastiaan dark 6.9%


----------



## lukiferj

northside novice said:


> Didn't get around to brewing tonight so to appease the beer gods , I will offer up suitable sacrifices
> 'Under the banner of " Belgium night ". Oh baby it's Belgium night ; oh what a night ,
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> St sebastiaan dark 6.9%


Bastard! You said you wouldn't tease us tonight


----------



## Northside Novice

Hopus 8.3% 


Man I love this funny little beer 


My bad Luke


----------



## Northside Novice

Gulden draak quad 10.5% 

Oh mumma , reminds me of Trappist ales , "strong Belgian amber blonde " !
Belgium oh Belgium


----------



## Proffs

This is my struggling southside version of northside novice's usual posts. Dropped into archive this arvo and was lucky enough to bump into holgate's man up here (didn't catch his name). He was very generous tho, giving my mate and I tastings of the hopinator & nut brown ale as well as a few tips on how to perfect my favourite clone; road trip. 

Individual tastings to hopefully follow but I'm on the phone and its not so easy after nice brews as these.


----------



## lukiferj

Proffs said:


> image.jpg
> 
> This is my struggling southside version of northside novice's usual posts. Dropped into archive this arvo and was lucky enough to bump into holgate's man up here (didn't catch his name). He was very generous tho, giving my mate and I tastings of the hopinator & nut brown ale as well as a few tips on how to perfect my favourite clone; road trip.
> 
> Individual tastings to hopefully follow but I'm on the phone and its not so easy after nice brews as these.


Southside for life homie. Keen for your feedback on the Bling Bling IPA. Had one on tap the other day and loved it. Could have been Dan from holgate.


----------



## Proffs

This was ok. I had high hopes for it from what I've seen on YouTube. But I think I'm giving up on "west coast US IPA's". What's with all the pine!? I love chinook but far out......


----------



## Proffs

Next was this lil beauty. Holy crap! Blew me away. Every mouthful felt like I was chewing on hop flowers. Or drinking the most exquisite bong water from the billy of Thor himself. Delicious. And probably the main reason why I'm gonna regret this post tomoro.


----------



## Northside Novice

please crack the middle one :wub:
bling bling is very very nice nice ...had to try a bling to compare and found it to be very nice , bridge road is my fav aus brewery atm.


you got daylight savings over that side proffs h34r:


----------



## Proffs

Next was the kooinda black IPA. I'd heard a lot about this beer and to be honest; this particular bottle was disappointing. No real hop aroma; or flavour. Just the standard watered down coffee flavour I've always got from average dark beers.


----------



## lukiferj

Proffs said:


> Next was this lil beauty. Holy crap! Blew me away. Every mouthful felt like I was chewing on hop flowers. Or drinking the most exquisite bong water from the billy of Thor himself. Delicious. And probably the main reason why I'm gonna regret this post tomoro.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I sent them an email asking about the hop combo and the reply I got was that it was a complex combination of cluster and cascade.


----------



## Proffs

This guy was next. While I bathed my daughter. I enjoyed it more than the kooinda. The hop presence was much stronger but once it warmed up there was a real strong alcohol, winey taste that I didn't expect. Seemed a lot better balance than the kooinda. I had also got the acoustic guitar out by this stage so your results may vary from here on in.


----------



## Proffs

lukiferj said:


> I sent them an email asking about the hop combo and the reply I got was that it was a complex combination of cluster and cascade.


Cluster and cascade!? I wouldn't have guessed that. I would have thought mosaic was there for sure. If it is just those two it would have to be a hell of a lot of it.


----------



## Northside Novice

Hoppy Belgian tripper 

9% B-6666 Achouffe 
Gnome piss = bliss


----------



## Florian

Absolutely banana central.
12% Eisbock, limited bottle filling.

will grab a few bottles to bring back to Brissie for tastings.
also saw a Schneider Weisse 'Mein Nelson Sauvign' which I might grab.


----------



## Northside Novice

Flo German club had both in stock a few week ago , only 3 nelson a but at least 10 bocks , 
Just thinking of the bagged weight if that helps 
Am quite jealousy of you too !


----------



## winkle

Florian said:


> Absolutely banana central.
> 12% Eisbock, limited bottle filling.
> 
> will grab a few bottles to bring back to Brissie for tastings.
> also saw a Schneider Weisse 'Mein Nelson Sauvign' which I might grab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_5560.JPG


Do it maaate.
Hmm, just saw NN's comment, buy some 8 wired instead


----------



## Dan Dan

Proffs said:


> image.jpg
> Got all these from First Choice! They're picking their game up.


Which shop? The First Choice at Maroochydore has a terrible selection. So many times I've gone in there and walked out empty handed.


----------



## Northside Novice

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/51690-craft-beer-on-the-sunshine-coast-qld/



dan , proffs is southside brissy, so probably 1st choice over there , But

there used to be a great botlo in the carpark next to the big shopping centre at Caloundra? carnt remember the name but it was a normal bottle but the manager was cool and stocked great beers .


----------



## Dan Dan

Cheers northside, but from what I heard that bottle shop closed down a while back. I will double check though, it was only a few hours ago that me and the misses were talking about how we hadn't been to the bulcock street markets for a while...


----------



## Florian

Perry, i know how much you. Love your wheats, i'll grab a bottle of schneider nelson tomorrow.

should also grab a champagne botttle of rodenbach vintage 2010, will bring around to your's when we fill the red wine barrell


to drunk to post pics of awesome kiwi beers, sorry, but all good so far.


----------



## Proffs

Dan Dan said:


> Which shop?


First choice Salisbury. They were still all hot tho.


----------



## philmud

I'm drinking a Hop Hog for the second time. The first was about 15 months ago at Y&J'S, on tap and was a completely different beer. The tap version I got was barely drinkable because it was utterly dominated by that oily, grassy flavour dry hopping sometimes imparts. 

The bottled version seems to be at the other end of the spectrum - nice, balanced bitterness, but nothing to write home about from a hop aroma/flavour stand point.

Have I been unlucky, or is this beer overrated?


----------



## MashPaddler

Hmm possibly unlucky. All the bottle one's I have had are fresh, balanced, packed full of aroma and flavour.


----------



## MashPaddler

About to start making my way into a 2L growler of a holgate collaboration brew double red ale from Plonk. At 9.0% and with my general dislike of flat beer, it is going to be a slow start to the morning tomorrow.....


----------



## nu_brew

Drinking a Heretic Evil Twin watching Carlton play some average footy. 

Nicely balanced beer.


----------



## Proffs

Phil Mud said:


> Have I been unlucky, or is this beer overrated?


I'd say unlucky. It's an awesome beer but I've had a couple of average ones from dans.


----------



## Dan2

I've had the Hop Hog a few times and loved it ever time. Pretty sticky resin mouthfeel that keeps you going num num num.


----------



## lukiferj

I'm drinking a hop hog now and nothing wrong with this beer. Have had it on tap a few times and I would say that it's a better beer but this is still pretty bloody good.


----------



## philmud

I guess I'll just have to persevere!


----------



## lukiferj

I bought this 4 pack from my local dans too.


----------



## nu_brew

Kriek Boon. 

Interesting. If you love sour cherries this is the been for you!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

No pic: Founders Oxidised Breakfast Stout


----------



## MashPaddler

nu_brew said:


> Kriek Boon.
> 
> Interesting. If you love sour cherries this is the been for you!


I used this as a late addition to a belgian dark ale last year, came up brilliantly. The Kriek boon is a great beer.


----------



## nu_brew

MashPaddler said:


> I used this as a late addition to a belgian dark ale last year, came up brilliantly. The Kriek boon is a great beer.


I have never made a sour. 

Did you add the Kriek to your beer?


----------



## MashPaddler

Neither have I! Yes, a late addition at 10 min, which killed off any residual yeast and just added a lovely complexity and present but not dominating sour cherry flavour to the dark ale. Idea drawn from 'Brew like a Monk' book.


----------



## nu_brew

I like this idea! 

another book on the birthday list.


----------



## Florian

Florian said:


> Perry, i know how much you. Love your wheats, i'll grab a bottle of schneider nelson tomorrow.
> should also grab a champagne botttle of rodenbach vintage 2010, will bring around to your's when we fill the red wine barrell
> to drunk to post pics of awesome kiwi beers, sorry, but all good so far.


big words there, forgot that i posted those. Will have to get to stop at the bottle shop tomorrow on the way to the airport, hope i dont forget.


----------



## Bizier

I'm impressed how the hoppy aroma can last longer than the malt and hop flavours. Not as good as fresh on tap, but still good.


----------



## Byran

I just had a tooheys extra dry bottle. It tasted maltier than I remember. Someone left a few at my house and I didnt have any cold water to drink h34r:


----------



## bullsneck

Another European holiday pic... I'll keep drip feeding this thread with snaps from my travels.

This is me like a pig in the preverbial. Location: Hofbraü Haus. Feeling: Awesome. Beers: Sömmer and Helles. Serving suggestion: by the stein





edit: spelling


----------



## Logman

Feral Hop Hog is what's in my glass - too often! How good is this beer :icon_drool2:.

Is the Feral Smoked Porter as good?

Oh, and is this the company that uses non-hydrated dry yeast?


----------



## Bizier

Feral smoked porter is a good beer, balanced and drinkable. Is it as good as the Hog? I order a lot of Hog, but I prefer IPA to porter.


----------



## Logman

Ok thanks, haven't seen it yet at my local but Hop Hog is being stocked lately, was wondering if it was worth asking them to get me a slab.

Karma Citra sounds pretty awesome too :icon_drool2:


----------



## waggastew

Founders All Day IPA - Michigan USA

Picked it up (along with a few others) at Prince of Wales in Newcastle when dropping off some NSW Comps beers last weekend. Their selection is pretty good (Rogue, 8 Wired among many others) and a bit closer than Warners for me.






Nice passionfruit aroma. Head dies down quickly. Definitely IPAish but the malt is a bit thin for me. Background bitterness slightly metallic. Still worth a look.

PS. Brewing hoppy beers at home sure makes you have high expectation for the commercial stuff. Pity its gotta catch a boat across the world. Might try and get that trip to the West Coast organised.


----------



## Proffs

Logman said:


> Karma Citra sounds pretty awesome too :icon_drool2:


Mate, if they bottled karma citra I'd be all over it like a dirty rash. A man can dream tho.


----------



## Bridges

Got 2 of these packs on clearance from dans tonight $8.50 the beer on its own is normally $7.99. WIN!


----------



## Danwood

Bridgeport Kingpin...too much bitterness, not enough malt to hold it together. 

Blackheart and Sparrows English IPA...slightly salty burtonised tang, firm bitterness, mild roastiness and caramel from the malt.
Definitely prefer the IPA.


----------



## Danwood

Bloody picture rotation !!


----------



## Dan Pratt

I just had a tooheys extra dry bottle. It tasted maltier than I remember. Someone left a few at my house and I didnt have any cold water to drink.

My old man is in town and we started the arvo with a ted, it's beer alright but we quickly swapped to a Vale New World lager which has some nice hops and then got stuck into the homebrew on tap...golden ale with Galaxy hops.....boom. Now time for a little creatures Mr Obadiah.


----------



## Northside Novice

Selvmordstokt 
Moondog/nogno "it's better to have less thunder in the mouth and more lightning in the hand "
Wheat porter with sour cherry wine 7.6% originally brewed for gabs 2013 aged in funky Brett oak barrels .
Was expecting more funk from this but it is really nice. 


5.7% smokey hoppyness


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Proffs said:


> Mate, if they bottled karma citra I'd be all over it like a dirty rash. A man can dream tho.


The only time I've had it was in a bottle a couple years ago. Dan's briefly stocked Feral beers at Hamilton but stopped when they didn't move.


----------



## Danwood

Danwood said:


> Bridgeport Kingpin...too much bitterness, not enough malt to hold it together.
> Blackheart and Sparrows English IPA...slightly salty burtonised tang, firm bitterness, mild roastiness and caramel from the malt.
> Definitely prefer the IPA.


Just 'Blackheart' , no sparrows whatsoever are involved...moron.!!

Finking of the shop, wasn't I !


----------



## lukiep8

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> The only time I've had it was in a bottle a couple years ago. Dan's briefly stocked Feral beers at Hamilton but stopped when they didn't move.


We have never bottled Karma Citra.


----------



## Northside Novice

Hopdog beer works , an American werewolf in Belgium 6.5% 70 ibu
Farking luberly , getting a weird old fruit tingle lolly taste and fizz going on ! It's pretty crazy .
Brewed for gabs 2013 Belgium ipa .


----------



## Bridges

Forgot to take a pic until after I'd finished both.
All day IPA seemed a bit to sweet up front, and as waggastew said a bit thin, but a nice enough drop all the same not upset with it.
Centennial IPA was a way better beer. Bitter, hoppy, nice. 
Strange that even though the all day IPA is labelled a session ale, after I'd finished it I wasn't keen for another. Not that I disliked it. The centennial though I've just finished and if I had another in my fridge it'd be enjoying it now.


----------



## winkle

A flight of Holgate IPAs.



On the day I'd rate the Hopinator top by a fair bit, Falcon second and Road Trip a creditable third - it wasn't quite how I expected it to turn out.

_Edit: a better place to put this, see what you made me do brain._ :huh:


----------



## waggastew

Usual Murray's pour............






Hmm, I ain't Jessica Fletcher but I am sure I can detect Brett. Would explain the pour. Not all together unpleasant, just distinctive.


----------



## waggastew

Tuatara Pale Ale






Plain old YUM! Very well put together beer that flirts shamelessly with IPA territory. Like all good flirts it leaves you wanting more.


----------



## bullsneck

Beer glassphemy. Brugge, July 2013.


----------



## nu_brew

Rogue hazelnut brown - meh


----------



## chunckious

nu_brew said:


> Rogue hazelnut brown - meh


Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Helles

Had these in the last couple of days
Sightings APA nice drop



Hop Bazooka Hoppy as the name suggests


Matso Chilli Beer Horrible went down sink


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Mmmmmmmm brass monkey at the Sail n Anchor in Freo. It's so damn good.


----------



## Salt

No pics...but here was my list from Beervana a couple of weekends ago. First time at the event...had a great time sampling new beers and tasting excellent food

Panhead Supercharger APA
Panhead XPA
Blackdog Unleashed Citra APA
Epic Comet (newest in One Trick Pony range)
Founders 2009 IPA
Garage Project Red Rocks Reserve '13
Liberty Oh Brother Pale Ale
Parrot Dog Pit Bull IPA
Baylands Red Rye
Cassel and Sons Milk Stout (hand pull)
Ferel Hop Hog (a kiwi finally getting to try this beer!)
Bridge Road/Nogne Saison
Moutain Goat Rye IPA
8 Wired Semi Conductor (4.4% Superconductors lil bro)
Emersons Brewers Res Clean Sweep
Kereru Moonless Stout
Celia Wade Coffee Brown Ale
Croucher ANZUS 
Tuatara Black Light Stout
Garage Project Smoke n Mirrors
8 Wired Barrel Saison
Garage Project Sauvin Nouveau (has fermented Grape Juice in it)
Haringtons Brewers Edition Strong Pils
*Festive Brews*; (could only use 3 out of the four traditional brewing ingredients; yeast, hops, water, barley)
Good George Hopless Romantic (Grapefruit instead of hops)
8 Wired Sourdough (bread yeast)
Emersons Titi Stout (Mutton Bird instead of hops)
*Plus Garage Project Workshop experiements*;
Pericious Jelly
Death by Slushi
Fire poker Barrel Aged Porter


----------



## Batz

I bought this sixer today, I was told they are the first to ever import these into Australia. Best of all they only arrived yesterday.

Has anyone bought them here before?

Batz


----------



## bradsbrew

Batz said:


> I bought this sixer today, I was told they are the first to ever import these into Australia. Best of all they only arrived yesterday.
> 
> Has anyone bought them here before?
> 
> Batz


Never seen them before. But apparently they are all wheat beers, enjoy. :lol:


----------



## Batz

bradsbrew said:


> Never seen them before. But apparently they are all wheat beers, enjoy. :lol:



How good would that be Brad?

Only three cartons as well.


----------



## MashPaddler

Salt said:


> No pics...but here was my list from Beervana a couple of weekends ago. First time at the event...had a great time sampling new beers and tasting excellent food
> 
> Panhead Supercharger APA
> Panhead XPA
> Blackdog Unleashed Citra APA
> Epic Comet (newest in One Trick Pony range)
> Founders 2009 IPA
> Garage Project Red Rocks Reserve '13
> Liberty Oh Brother Pale Ale
> Parrot Dog Pit Bull IPA
> Baylands Red Rye
> Cassel and Sons Milk Stout (hand pull)
> Ferel Hop Hog (a kiwi finally getting to try this beer!)
> Bridge Road/Nogne Saison
> Moutain Goat Rye IPA
> 8 Wired Semi Conductor (4.4% Superconductors lil bro)
> Emersons Brewers Res Clean Sweep
> Kereru Moonless Stout
> Celia Wade Coffee Brown Ale
> Croucher ANZUS
> Tuatara Black Light Stout
> Garage Project Smoke n Mirrors
> 8 Wired Barrel Saison
> Garage Project Sauvin Nouveau (has fermented Grape Juice in it)
> Haringtons Brewers Edition Strong Pils
> *Festive Brews*; (could only use 3 out of the four traditional brewing ingredients; yeast, hops, water, barley)
> Good George Hopless Romantic (Grapefruit instead of hops)
> 8 Wired Sourdough (bread yeast)
> Emersons Titi Stout (Mutton Bird instead of hops)
> *Plus Garage Project Workshop experiements*;
> Pericious Jelly
> Death by Slushi
> Fire poker Barrel Aged Porter


Damn, some nice looking beers, surprised you could remember them all after that many!


----------



## lukiferj

Salt said:


> No pics...but here was my list from Beervana a couple of weekends ago. First time at the event...had a great time sampling new beers and tasting excellent food
> 
> Panhead Supercharger APA
> Panhead XPA
> Blackdog Unleashed Citra APA
> Epic Comet (newest in One Trick Pony range)
> Founders 2009 IPA
> Garage Project Red Rocks Reserve '13
> Liberty Oh Brother Pale Ale
> Parrot Dog Pit Bull IPA
> Baylands Red Rye
> Cassel and Sons Milk Stout (hand pull)
> Ferel Hop Hog (a kiwi finally getting to try this beer!)
> Bridge Road/Nogne Saison
> Moutain Goat Rye IPA
> 8 Wired Semi Conductor (4.4% Superconductors lil bro)
> Emersons Brewers Res Clean Sweep
> Kereru Moonless Stout
> Celia Wade Coffee Brown Ale
> Croucher ANZUS
> Tuatara Black Light Stout
> Garage Project Smoke n Mirrors
> 8 Wired Barrel Saison
> Garage Project Sauvin Nouveau (has fermented Grape Juice in it)
> Haringtons Brewers Edition Strong Pils
> *Festive Brews*; (could only use 3 out of the four traditional brewing ingredients; yeast, hops, water, barley)
> Good George Hopless Romantic (Grapefruit instead of hops)
> 8 Wired Sourdough (bread yeast)
> Emersons Titi Stout (Mutton Bird instead of hops)
> *Plus Garage Project Workshop experiements*;
> Pericious Jelly
> Death by Slushi
> Fire poker Barrel Aged Porter


Wow. Way to be a jerk  Kidding. Nice selection. Totally jealous.


----------



## surly

11% of deliciousness 
This has been aged in Buffalo Trace bourbon barrels. Has some nice vanilla like notes. Great winter warmer.


----------



## lukiferj

surly said:


> 11% of deliciousness
> This has been aged in Buffalo Trace bourbon barrels. Has some nice vanilla like notes. Great winter warmer.


Nice colour.


----------



## bullsneck

Bierbrasserie Cambrinus in Brugge 

Leute Bokbier




Try balancing after a few of these!


----------



## Danwood

bullsneck said:


> Bierbrasserie Cambrinus in Brugge
> Leute Bokbier
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> Try balancing after a few of these!


I'm off to Uk in October via Bruges, Bullsneck.

Cambrinus is top of my list with all its beery food too.

Which were your favourite beers?

To validate this post, here is tonights small selection


----------



## surly

lukiferj said:


> Nice colour.


Is a great beer, needs to warm up a bit for the flavour to really come through. 
Shame it was so expensive.


----------



## Bizier

Came home to GF having a Big Wednesday in the fridge for me. Awesome.


----------



## bum

That's the craziest euphemism I ever read.


----------



## Bizier

Nice one bro. That made my night.

Unfortunately, less humping around than Bobby Brown.


----------



## surly

Bizier said:


> Nice one bro. That made my night.
> 
> Unfortunately, less humping around than Bobby Brown.


If it isn't a euphemism, what the hell is it?


----------



## Bizier




----------



## bullsneck

Danwood said:


> I'm off to Uk in October via Bruges, Bullsneck.
> Cambrinus is top of my list with all its beery food too.
> Which were your favourite beers?


Unfortunately, I was on antibiotics at the time with a nasal infection. Couldn't taste much! The Rochforte I had was good. I suggest the tasting paddle...


----------



## surly

That's a sexy tasting paddle :icon_drool2:


----------



## Helles

Le petit Tronc 
Tasty Saison this one


----------



## pk.sax

Hopdog horns up rye ipa.

Part of my inspire the next brew project, it's yumm. Too many tasty American hops I can't identify (I'm really quite poor at anything I haven't brewed with yet, i.e., besides US - cascade and Amarillo). First time rye beer for me, i get this slick tartness about the middle of the tongue. Lightly phenolic on the nose as its warmed, was reminiscent of snha northern hemisphere when poured cold. Going really well with steamed Chinese vege buns.


----------



## Bizier

I'm kinda hot for your glass PF.


----------



## bum

Bizier said:


> I'm kinda hot for your glass PF.


Clearly borrowing CM2's keyboard-mashing fingers there.


----------



## Bizier

I have pianist fingers.


----------



## bum

You're doing it again.


----------



## Bizier

Who? Me?


----------



## Bizier

You are a little self-centred.
All you ever think about is what is going on in the world of Bum.


----------



## bum

That's a complete phallusy.


----------



## Bizier

Put a plug in for me.


----------



## surly

a bum plug?


----------



## pk.sax

Bizier said:


> You are a little self-centred.All you ever think about is what is going on in the world of Bum.


Keeps him closer to the yeast!

Glass... Mm mm. I had 2, broke 1, tried to go buy another, business has shut down since


----------



## MashPaddler

Just poured an Aventinus weizen-eisbock.

Oh my goodness. I think I found my new favourite beer. Definitely not sessional at 12%. Smooth, creamy, thick apricot and brown sugar. :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: Seriously why have I only just found this!


----------



## pk.sax

Dude, I raided plonk last weekend, have one too. Last time the beer cafe suggested I walk home.


----------



## rehab

No Pic-(As per usual. I am a bit of a photo-phobe...or just really lazy) 
My first born little lady arrived 5am Friday morning and today will be celebrated with De Molen Amarillo. I have a fair stash of brews but want to be able to function to help out.

Cheers to all. I am one proud Daddy for sure :beer:


----------



## Batz

I'm really enjoying this beer, see post #5510.

Sort of looks a little to wheatie for my liking.



http://www.schlappeseppel.de/en/beer/kellerbier.php

Please don't tell me I'm enjoying wheat beer. :blink: :huh:

Batz :lol:


----------



## brettprevans

Storm brewing company (make beer for aldi). Summer daze - artisan collection.
Supposedly a light zesty refreshing summer ale lightly bittered with NZ honey. Enjoy with seafood etc.

Shit. Tastes like artificial honey artifical ginger. Nfi what hops or grain bill would be. Just not a noce flavour at all. I think maybe I they werr shooting for a wit cross ginger beer? They failed. Besides flavourthe mouth and body are too big. Either under attenuated or mashed too high. Yheres too kuch weird sweetness going on. Not diacetyl although thay was my first thought. 

Not a good beer.


----------



## potof4x

A boilermaker on the canal. 

Not a scotch aficionado but comparing my impressions to some online tasting notes I did pick some vanilla and peach, but not smoke or peat. Was smooth enough but. The sunny coast best bitter is a good session-er, a bit bubbly for the style, really good chasing the aberfeldy once warmed and tongue not sensitive to the carbonic bite. 

Happy daze..


----------



## pk.sax

Vienna style lager. Yummy. Got some orangey sweet flavour from this. All in all, very nice.

Few days ago, holgate American ipa. Meh.

A day after that, summer Kölsch. Mmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## brentice

James Boags Draught, But only because i want to go to tasmania again...True story


----------



## stakka82

Had Feral's Golden Ace for the first time last weekend. Loved it.

Some pretty average reviews on ratebeer so wasn't expecting much, and have heard varied reports about sorachi ace, but to me it was almost saison-y with a refreshing citrus twist, really, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Northside Novice

Still bloody luberly


----------



## Northside Novice

Brew dog hardcore ipa 9.2%

Been had befor by many I know . 
There is something though , about an ipa brewed the way ipa's should be brewed . 
Just saying this beer puts a lot of other new age ipa's to shame . You should try it if you haven't allready . 
Fantastic backbone of chewy malty goodness , and the face plant of hop Dom .


----------



## Northside Novice

Brewdog 90 min imperial ipa 9%
Maybe not some many have had , my 3rd or 4th , hmm well , please find it and have a crack because it is such a cool fuking beer . I like all have been swept up on the coolness of this brewery , but 
Fuk it , i really don't rate this bad boy anymore  compared to the brewdog , this doesn't even come close ). 
Too sweet for mine , yeah hops , big woop . For a IIpa its very well brewed and the 9% is clean but its way too sickly sweet for me . Don't get me wrong guys , its fuking nice ! Just not what I think an ipa should be . Nowhere near enough malt , chasing my tail a bit now but if you have the choice go the hardcore from brewdog x


----------



## Khellendros13

Had a Holgate APA, then Bridge Road Irish Red Ale, then the above.

Balance on the Hop Hog is quite good, nice pine/citrus nose but not bitter enough IMO for an IPA. Maybe FWH involved. Would explain the smooth bitterness and perceived lower IBU.
The body probably keeps this in IPA range rather than an APA on the extreme ends of style. Not thin at all, flavours hold up well throughout the glass.

Holgate APA was interesting but too clear for me! Maybe the filtering unbalanced the flavours. I do prefer unflitered beer I think. Most filtered I have had just seem wrong on my palate.
I really like their ESB though. Can't find it anywhere though.

The Red Ale was my first in the style I believe...nice malty aroma but by the end of the glass too sweet for me. Nice enough on occasion but I wouldn't go back for more right away.


----------



## Danwood

Just smoking a lump of pork belly over mead-soaked applewood chips and having a Yona Yona on my first father's day !

Nice beer for a warm melbourne afternoon...is there a hint of vanilla in the finish of this beer, or am I going mental ? I like it.

Hops are kicking off in a big way too...life is good !


----------



## pommiebloke

Early father's day present from the kids.


----------



## Proffs

For a father of two under 18 months today was a big early fathers day. Started out at craftbrewer with dad, the wife n kids in tow for a few tastings. Left there with a new grain bag and ph stabilizer. Onwards to archive bar for lunch and the reason I'm surprised I'm still typing. I had all intentions of writing descriptive tastings of the mixed six I brought home but, well, hopefully the pics will explain the mindless ramblings. 

Started of with a bridge roads bling bling IPA. Too clever to take pics. Had this before and my god it's ridiculous. In a lovely way. 



Next was rogues hazelnut brown nectar. Way too sweet. Nuttiness tasted thin like essence. Aroma warmed to smell of lukewarm butter. Nevertheless, drank down happily. Haha



Couple of stouts next. This one was recommended by the guy at archive. Founders breakfast stout. Being a newbie to the dark beers I found this pretty enjoyable. I wish u could tell you why but....



Green flash double stout. Enjoyed this slightly more than the founders although it had a slight piney flavour I'm not so keen on. Big, roasty flavour tho. And at 8.3% things start getting blurry from here on in.



Got this one to measure what a pro can do with the same hop I've used and thought I knew. Far out, the aroma was awesome. I wouldn't say passionfruit, but definitely a similar, tingly, fruit tingle type smell and taste. I can remember being slightly intimidated by how good this was.



This was the sixth nail in the coffin. And probably why I'm gonna regret this tomoro. If I could explain why this was so good I would but I can't so enjoy the pic. I'm off now to enjoy a couple of light home brew beers around that safe 6% mark.


----------



## brettprevans

Fathers day special
Harviestoun schiehallion
Harviestoun bitter and twisted
Stone and wood pacific ale
Murrys whale pale
Chimay white


----------



## robv

Fathers Day selection


----------



## Josh SA

> Picked a few beers friday night for something different;
> .
> 3: Aecht Schlenkerla Rauchbier M�en - Poured a beautiful dark brown/ruby. Aroma was matched with the environment as one of the neighbours had their pot belly stove on and the smoke was barely perceptible outside. Just a subtle smokey/bacony aroma and flavour that didn't linger too long on the palate, that was kind of washed away by some other roasty/toasty caramel malt and supported by just a touch of bitterness. Excellent Rauchbier.
> 
> 
> .


First rauchbier ive ever tried. I like it.

Will definately be experimenting with some Wey smoked malt in my next Porter/stout.
Anyone out there have any advice on the percentage of smoked malt for a similar impact as this beer.

thanks. josh


----------



## Helles

Got this in a gift pack from Dans
Sweet pilsner malt and a little fruity little warmth from alcohol


----------



## Bizier

Josh SA said:


> First rauchbier ive ever tried. I like it.
> 
> Will definately be experimenting with some Wey smoked malt in my next Porter/stout.
> Anyone out there have any advice on the percentage of smoked malt for a similar impact as this beer.
> 
> thanks. josh


In my opinion Wey Rauch will not get you the smokiness of Schlenkerla. So use it as a pil base malt if you really want the smokiness.


----------



## mje1980

Trois monts, followed by a chimay blue. ******* awesome


----------



## bullsneck

Another Europe trip photo.

Location: Fraunhofer, München

Helles and Dunkel

Delicious.


----------



## bum

Josh SA said:


> First rauchbier ive ever tried. I like it.
> 
> Will definately be experimenting with some Wey smoked malt in my next Porter/stout.
> Anyone out there have any advice on the percentage of smoked malt for a similar impact as this beer.
> 
> thanks. josh


Bizier is correct but this recipe is the duck's.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/859-lucas-smoked-choc-porter/


----------



## CoopsOz

James Squire Jack of Spades porter. Dan Murphy had them for $12.00 a 6 pack. I'm pretty happy with it, much better than anticipated.


----------



## tricache

Picked up one of the Hobgoblin Gift Tubes from Dan's on the weekend...bottle of Hobgoblin and a new 500mL glass too WIN WIN!


----------



## Khellendros13

tricache said:


> Picked up one of the Hobgoblin Gift Tubes from Dan's on the weekend...bottle of Hobgoblin and a new 500mL glass too WIN WIN!


$9 for the glass...I can live with that. Might pick up 2 of them...

Cheers.


----------



## rehab

Speakeasy Big Daddy IPA. Also broke in the new IPA glasses. Im sure there was a difference here and there. I can feel OK paying my $30 for a set now  IPA was pretty forgettable, not bad just not worth going back for in this world of awesome beer. :beerbang:


----------



## Proffs

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> Brew dog hardcore ipa 9.2%


I had this Saturday night. One of the last beers of a big day. I've gotta say, the first few mouthfuls were heaven. But I really struggled after that. Not to say I didn't like it but a word of warning to new players, if you wanna really enjoy this beer, have it early. 

P.S. do you really have to rub it in by drinking such an awesome beer from its own branded glass!?


----------



## Bizier

stillinrehab said:


> Speakeasy Big Daddy IPA. Also broke in the new IPA glasses. Im sure there was a difference here and there. I can feel OK paying my $30 for a set now  IPA was pretty forgettable, not bad just not worth going back for in this world of awesome beer. :beerbang:


A few years ago in SF I loved the Big Daddy for drinkability after annihilating my palate, digestive system and liver for a few weeks on IIPAs.


----------



## Batz

I really like this, my guess is it's 100% Cascade?

Halfway through my attempt to clone it. Brewing ATM :beerbang:

Batz


----------



## bum

Cascade and Motueka.


----------



## Batz

bum said:


> Cascade and Motueka.


OK, little late now.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/to-ol-****-art--this-is-architecture/212007/

had that at Belgian Beer Cafe (Southbank) last Friday night, was a very nice beer (pine, citrus and good aroma) although started off on the wrong foot, was in a round of 4 all trying semi-different stuff, so picked it based on a free taste was given... price was left out of the discussion much to my surprise, $16 for a 330mL glass................ :-| for that money it's not worth it, put next to a good pale ale at sub $10 then definitely worth it!


----------



## Yob

Batz said:


> I really like this, my guess is it's 100% Cascade?
> 
> Halfway through my attempt to clone it. Brewing ATM :beerbang:
> 
> Batz


A kind soul dropped a 6er of these off a few weeks ago in exchange for some rhizomes, went down well...


----------



## Helles

Tasty second part of gift pack from dans


----------



## barls

drinking waywards devil advocate, 
bloody nice, smooth but hides the 13% very well.


----------



## rehab

Last night had a Liberty C!tra, Bear Republic Hot Rod Rye and then a De Molen Tsarina Esra. My mouth is still recovering! Homebrewed 10 minute 70IBU Zythos Ipa is barely doing it's thing right now!


----------



## bullsneck

Forst Pils in Firenze (with Prosecco on the right)


----------



## Yob

whats a Prosecco? ed: wine 

Off to old friend Mr Google


----------



## rehab

Ballast Point Dorado Double. Smashed!


----------



## rehab

Gone the ABs!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Trying to put out a fire using Bacchus amber ale. Yum!


----------



## Batz

Liam_snorkel said:


> Trying to put out a fire using Bacchus amber ale. Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg



Where did you get the chips? Looks like something I would like.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Batz said:


> Where did you get the chips? Looks like something I would like.


. SWMBO found them at the convenience store across from her work. I'll bring some to the Xmas swap if I remember. Pretty sure you can order them online.


----------



## bum

Liam_snorkel said:


> Pretty sure you can order them online.


Scroll down near the bottom. https://www.deathsauce.com.au/order.html Dear as poison but.

There's a link near the top for retail outlets if you don't want to commit to a box.


----------



## Bizier

GF again got me some Hoptimum because it is "her" beer. I can't complain.


----------



## Northside Novice

A.K.DAMM original premium beer 4.8% 

COMMERCIAL DESCRIPTION
Is the beer that recovers the legacy of the Original Alsacian Method that our founder, August Kuentzmann Damm, brought from his country. It is characterized by its soft flavour, obtained by a totally natural elaboration process, from rigorously selected ingredients.
The guy at the bottlo said its hard to describe , sort of in between 'beer' and 'lager' 
I will leave it at that . Its Spanish and comes in a nice fancy bottle so a little interesting there , 
A fancy San Miguel if you will , nice clean lager for the early summer up ere ! Off topic , spring , WTF ?


----------



## MashPaddler

Just finishing off a 4 pack of Feral Hop Hog.. Happy Friday!


----------



## Northside Novice

heres some of last Friday nights highlights from the brasserie de hogshead ....



Rodenbach Caractère Rouge

COMMERCIAL DESCRIPTION
The brewer allow the beer to macerate with fresh cherries, raspberries and cranberries. After this maceration in oak, the beer re-ferments in the bottle. The result is RODENBACH Caractère Rouge, an exceptional RODENBACH with fruit maceration and a 7% alcohol volume. The brew is more than unique and extremely exclusive, as only 900 75-cl bottles were produced. Geunes serves this wilful beer as part of his other unique range of beer varieties in his restaurant, ’t Zilte, at the Antwerp MAS museum.

words cannot describe, left a mouthfeel of just eating fresh ripe fruits, just amazing .

Haandbryggeriet Blåbic
COMMERCIAL DESCRIPTION
Sour Ale with blueberries




And an endless glass full of perrys finest hb cheers mate wicked night ! That apricot brew was delish


----------



## bum

I hate you a little bit.


----------



## pk.sax

That isn't very nice of you ass.

Hate in all glory if you must!

Me, I started with a pint of my ESB, now I'm mulling over what bottles to pour with the pizza, Have a ball of fresh mozzarella and some sage and some blue cheese on hand


----------



## rehab

De Molen Tsarina Esra and a local beer by Good George here in Hamilton. It was a pretty decent Saison!


----------



## Northside Novice

COMMERCIAL DESCRIPTION
Filtered bottle.
Brewed by Douglas Ross of the Bridge of Allan Brewery at and for the Tullibardine Distillery using whiskey malt. The beer is matured in oak whiskey casks.
This remarkable Blackford 1488 Whisky Ale is brewed with the pure crystal spring water and malted barley used in the distillation process. It is conditioned in individually numbered oak casks which have been used in the maturation of the majestic Tullibardine single malt Scotch whisky, its distinctive character beautifully balanced by the lightness of touch so familiar to Tullibardine connoisseurs the world over. This truly majestic ale is best drunk cold, perhaps being chased by a dram of your favourite Tullibardine single malt Scotch whisky.




quite sweet , not much whisky aroma , and not as dark as I thought it would,should be . but nice , different .


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'm a little bit concerned about the shadow of the python in the background


----------



## pk.sax

Starting local, has a delicious smokiness to it. Lovely. Great beer Fents.


----------



## Northside Novice

Nice sour fix


----------



## pk.sax




----------



## MashPaddler

It is unbalanced, but I really enjoyed the palate wrecker hamilton's ale. Still to have a bad experience with green flash beers.


----------



## manticle

I didn't like their IIPA.

Enjoyed all the others I have tried.

I also hate NN.


----------



## Northside Novice




----------



## Northside Novice

Horizon hop 

And a ghost buster . Tad sour jus like we liky


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> heres some of last Friday nights highlights from the brasserie de hogshead ....
> 
> 
> 
> Rodenbach Caractère Rouge
> 
> COMMERCIAL DESCRIPTION
> The brewer allow the beer to macerate with fresh cherries, raspberries and cranberries. After this maceration in oak, the beer re-ferments in the bottle. The result is RODENBACH Caractère Rouge, an exceptional RODENBACH with fruit maceration and a 7% alcohol volume. The brew is more than unique and extremely exclusive, as only 900 75-cl bottles were produced. Geunes serves this wilful beer as part of his other unique range of beer varieties in his restaurant, ’t Zilte, at the Antwerp MAS museum.
> 
> words cannot describe, left a mouthfeel of just eating fresh ripe fruits, just amazing .
> 
> Haandbryggeriet Blåbic
> COMMERCIAL DESCRIPTION
> Sour Ale with blueberries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> And an endless glass full of perrys finest hb cheers mate wicked night ! That apricot brew was delish


That was a good night, Mariage Parfait Gueuze. Roden Grand Cru & Caractère Rouge, Blåbic, and Dog Fish Head were just some of the standouts. Think I was still half cut at 3pm in the afternoon


----------



## punkin

My local Woolies bottle shop manager has taken pity on me and started getting a few ales. One of the first was Hop Hog. Absolutely my favourite bottled beer i have had. It suits my tastes down to a tee and is how i like to brew my daily drinking ales. massive hop flavour and aroma without the massive bitterness.
I get a four pack @$17 every time i go to woolies for something now.


----------



## MashPaddler

manticle said:


> I didn't like their IIPA.
> 
> Enjoyed all the others I have tried.
> 
> I also hate NN.


? NN


----------



## goomboogo

MashPaddler said:


> ? NN


Northside Novice


----------



## MashPaddler

Thanks, hadn't heard of it


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Can't resist a bargain bought 96 bottles of Southern Harvest (not out of date either) glad to see the back of them, not only did they ruin my palate but with 700 mm bottles at 6.7% the feeling while drinking them was " I think I can manage just 1 more". Pigs Arse you can.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

You bough 8 cases? Now that's dedication. 

Drunk snorkel brought these home from the pub last night. Thanks me! Starting with the porter, it's lovely.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Liam_snorkel said:


> You bough 8 cases? Now that's dedication.


It wasn't dedication, it was only $6.20 a bottle.


----------



## lukiferj

Yeah Northside Novice is a real jerk! In real life he's great, but in this thread. Jerk. :lol:


----------



## jlm

northside novice said:


> heres some of last Friday nights highlights from the brasserie de hogshead ....
> 
> 
> 
> Rodenbach Caractère Rouge
> 
> COMMERCIAL DESCRIPTION
> The brewer allow the beer to macerate with fresh cherries, raspberries and cranberries. After this maceration in oak, the beer re-ferments in the bottle. The result is RODENBACH Caractère Rouge, an exceptional RODENBACH with fruit maceration and a 7% alcohol volume. The brew is more than unique and extremely exclusive, as only 900 75-cl bottles were produced. Geunes serves this wilful beer as part of his other unique range of beer varieties in his restaurant, ’t Zilte, at the Antwerp MAS museum.
> 
> words cannot describe, left a mouthfeel of just eating fresh ripe fruits, just amazing .
> 
> Haandbryggeriet Blåbic
> COMMERCIAL DESCRIPTION
> Sour Ale with blueberries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> And an endless glass full of perrys finest hb cheers mate wicked night ! That apricot brew was delish


I want. Mainly Rodenbach.


----------



## KingKong

LCBA . Perfect for a day of finals. 2 from 2 in to the GF. Great day.


----------



## rehab

Drinking a Rogue Dads Little Helper while me and the little girl watch the ABs SMASH the dirty Saffas! Cheers all! MMMM Roasty!


----------



## WarmBeer

4 Pines Kellerdoor El Dorado IPA

The "delightful" combination of onion, cabbage and boiled lolly.

Just poured 2/3rds of it down the sink...


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Not a fan of el dorado then. 

Had it on tap a month or so ago. To me it tasted like melons and skunky yank hops, and was a really tasty beer. Maybe you got a dud?


----------



## Yob

Brewcult Acid freaks (Balsamic Porter) - Scary to read that it has Balsamic Vinegar in it but is really just a hint, quite a nice drop if you can find it. Not disributed in Vic I dont believe.

Brewcult Hop Zone - Big Galaxy and NS brew, a tad harsh to my taste but if you want a Galaxy hit... this aint a bad example

Ballast Point Big Eye IPA - BOOM!! Frikking nice beer, well rounded, god knows what the IBU's are on it but I suspect in the 70's didnt taste like a 7% beer... I'd lave to have a 6er of these laying about the joint for such times I want a commercial beer.




Looking forward to trying this one tonight

Both the BP and the Dundee I got from the Woolies bottleo.. they are really picking up the game.


----------



## manticle

You'll probably find the dundee a disappointment after the Ballast point.

From memory it's not terrible (been a while since I tried it) but not a super drop either. BPs I've had (IPA, Porter) have been great though.


----------



## bum

Yeah, Big Eye is the best value beer Uncle Dan carries. Freshness can vary _significantly_ but even the duds are better than most of the beers they sell.


----------



## kalbarluke

I agree. For a 7% beer bursting with IBU's and hop aroma it is good value. At about $19 for a six pack, it is a winner. 

Bum, I bought a "six pack" but one of the beers has a use by date of 10/13 and the others were 8/14. I'll do a side by side and see what the significance is.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Dank.


----------



## surly

First time for me.
Quite like it, nice a crisp flavour for a fairly high alc beer.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Oh man. It's such a juicy beer when fresh.


----------



## spryzie

Just had a Four Pines ESB. Noice.


----------



## GuyQLD

I feel like I'm not being hipster enough sitting here with my second Hop Hog for the night.

But then I remember I bought it at the BWS across from the train station because after 3 months of no brewing, sometimes you just need a fcking beer on a Monday night.


----------



## Helles

Last one out of gift pack from dans


----------



## Northside Novice

Lovely Trappist dubbel 7%
Going down a treat with a ill cheese n salami surprise plate


----------



## mje1980

Awesome, dubbel and blue cheese!. I never used to eat blue cheese, or drink many belgian beers but I'm slowly becoming a belgiophile and enjoy blue cheese as well.


----------



## Northside Novice

yeah, match made in heaven I reckon ! I meant to type 'lil' though, that's actually a triple cream brie ,

I am considering visiting Belgium in December , but am a lil concerned that I may not leave :unsure:


----------



## bullsneck

Speaking of Belgium...

Here's me tucking into a Westmalle Dubbel in Brugge.


----------



## Northside Novice

O

la trappe isid'or 7.5%
nice triple, brewed to commemorate the 125 anniversary of the brewery,
named after brother Isidorus, the first brewer of brewery "de Koningshoeven".


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 65006

In a dark corner of the tap of tippler , I lingered theses rare tastes to reach our shores


----------



## Bridges

Is beer often tainted by our own expectations? Example. I grabbed a ballast point big eye IPA tonight, really wasn't expecting much, but it was a really good American IPA. Hops great, malt great, price surprisingly good. Will buy again. Haven't had the little creatures IPA yet, but I have very high hopes for it. Therefor will I be disappointed? Early reports on it seem a bit mixed.


----------



## rehab

With the earlier talk of the Ballast Point Big IPA, I grabbed a 650ml of it to have tomorrow night and warmed up tonight by having my 10 minute Zythos IPA, an 8 wired Saison Sauvin and now a Green Flash Stout. Good times


----------



## Bizier

Yum


----------



## bum

WHOA! That's so 3D that the head looks like it is coming right out of the glass!!


----------



## Bizier




----------



## Danwood

That last sentence is just basically randomly generated words in a line. Good work, NN.

Nice beers...as always.


----------



## Lodan

Drinking a clown shoes Hoppy Feet 1.5 whilst i get my brew on. A double black india pale ale; smells and tastes very hoppy, plenty of resin character and the malt is great too, not too roasty. 
Pours blacks with a tan head. The 10%alc/vol is only faintly detectable through the malty bitterness


----------



## rehab

I just picked up a Knee Deep Simtra and Lost Abbey Inferno from the local. I had to leave before they noticed my beer boner!


----------



## eamonnfoley

Bizier said:


> Yum


You've inspired me - picked this up today along with plenty of others for the footy! Go Freo!


----------



## jakethesnake559

EPIC Mosaic...another amazing beer from these guys.


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> In a dark corner of the tap of tippler , I lingered theses rare tastes to reach our shores


Bah, why did you have to tell me Tipplers has them in stock - I've been trying to save money Goddammit


----------



## tricache

Had a bottle of Double Trouble IPA last night...a very nice tasting beer!


----------



## pk.sax

Started with an anchor steam ale. Yumm, that is a very tasty beer. Drank it a little warm, still a bewdy.

Now, hopdog redhopulous. Yumm again. Can't smell much, bloody cold, but tastes beautiful. Fair whack of bitterness to it so I can't quite taste the malt as much. Could do with a little more raisin.

Last night had a St Feuillien Saison. Hoppy saison that. Like, won't rush out to buy again though. Better to be had.


----------



## Bizier

Yum.


----------



## Bizier

Didn't realise this is bottle conditioned. Oops.
Smells like a brownie.
Tastes very light chocolate and c hop, which is like a raw nerve for me. Decent drop, not my thing

Ed also a bit like sports deodorant.
Ed II - The malt profile as it warms and I acclimatise to the hops is actually really quite nice, great body, hidden alc. Well brewed.


----------



## lukiferj

What the hell? Dans have Rogue beers now?


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Bought a Warka Strong tonight to try, it's from the Zywiec stable and it is perfectly balanced at 7%, not a morning drink but an end of session drink, with a nice warm afterglow. Going to get some more tomorrow, apparently they advertise it on the Polish TV show
"So you think you can drink".


----------



## pk.sax

Picked up a four pines esb and a kölsch from bws, kölsch is kinda meh. Not a hair taken off say, a sumner.

Esb, bloody nice. Maybe I'm partial to drier but with that hop taste and toffee hints.


----------



## benken25

birthday beers from last night still got the sill saison and the tripple left for the weekend :beerbang:


----------



## winkle

Don't get too Silly or someone will wear a chair


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Delicious.


----------



## Danwood

^ Heavily angled towards the father's day market (I got one), but still a nice beer


----------



## grantb

Just enjoying my first Holgate Road Trip IPA and I must say, bloody amazing! Now to convince the missus to drive me up the road to pick up another couple of bottles before they sell out.


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 65163

Nice bipa , 6.6%


----------



## HBHB

grantb said:


> Just enjoying my first Holgate Road Trip IPA and I must say, bloody amazing! Now to convince the missus to drive me up the road to pick up another couple of bottles before they sell out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0171_BURST001.jpg


Haven't had a disappointing Holgate brew yet. Top stuff.....where from and how much?
Martin


----------



## grantb

B.W.S Greenslopes. $16 for two.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

At BWS too now? I know purple palate greenslopes stocks it along with some other good stuff.


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 65166


IIPA 9.6%

thick pungent aroma , thick creamy mouth feel, bitter flavour (der really?), piney above all with fruitiness around, sticky caramel malt in the background. not as crazy as you might think but yes it is pretty freakin crazy , tounge numbing stuff. must try for all you hop monsters. reminds me of a nogno 500 . or just eat an ounce of yobs best :icon_drool2:


----------



## grantb

Liam_snorkel said:


> At BWS too now? I know purple palate greenslopes stocks it along with some other good stuff.



hmmm, maybe it was purple palate. Next to IGA?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Yep.


----------



## bum

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> 
> IIPA 9.6%
> 
> thick pungent aroma , thick creamy mouth feel, bitter flavour (der really?), piney above all with fruitiness around, sticky caramel malt in the background. not as crazy as you might think but yes it is pretty freakin crazy , tounge numbing stuff. must try for all you hop monsters. reminds me of a nogno 500 . or just eat an ounce of yobs best :icon_drool2:


I found that Nonge O's 500, while intense, is way more balanced than that guy. 1000IBU really isn't far off chewing a hop pellet.


----------



## Northside Novice

i agree mate , . I think the 100 is pretty much perfection for these styles , elegant in comparison . And leaves alot if not all in its wake . 
I did expect the 1000 to be a lot more harsher and undrinkable so I was pleasantly surprised and would buy again . Would I buy instead of the 100 ? Fark ... you know me , i would just buy both


----------



## bum

northside novice said:


> Would I buy instead of the 100 ? Fark ... you know me , i would just buy both


Ha! Yeah, you're a bit of a prick like that.

100 is in my top ten. Easy.

If I recall correctly, my impression of 1000IBU at the time was that it wasn't as harsh as I expected (so I'm even with you there) but I wouldn't buy it again. Don't regret getting it in the first place though - wondering is worse than knowing.


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 65167

4.5%
Rinsing the palette with this lil number , quite nice but a little to much sugar for my liking mr lindeman .


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 65168


Brouwerij Van Steenberge

Gentse Tripel 8%


strong blonde brewed for the soft ***** in Ghent


its yummy oh it is mmmm


----------



## Helles

Last nights drinks 
All pretty tasty 
Really enjoyed the HIX never seem it before


----------



## mje1980

In a few hours I'll be trying this. I tried wyeast 3725 beire de garde yeast a few weeks back and loved it, and when I found this at the bottle shop I had to grab it. From the few sites I found about home brewing this beer i see quite a few recommend just using a clean yeast. I'm no expert but to me the beire de garde yeast adds something very subtle, but definately something. Anyway, I'm keen to try this.


----------



## Tony

Just cracked this one and it looked so good i thought i would take a pic and share it.

Very well crafted beer!

kinda like a big SNPA fermented with a belgian yeast.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

mje1980 said:


> In a few hours I'll be trying this. I tried wyeast 3725 beire de garde yeast a few weeks back and loved it, and when I found this at the bottle shop I had to grab it. From the few sites I found about home brewing this beer i see quite a few recommend just using a clean yeast. I'm no expert but to me the beire de garde yeast adds something very subtle, but definately something. Anyway, I'm keen to try this.


Just spotted this at my local bottle-o, I'm interested in hearing what it's like.


----------



## pk.sax

Mmmmmmm. Perfect for today's weather.


----------



## mje1980

mje1980 said:


> In a few hours I'll be trying this. I tried wyeast 3725 beire de garde yeast a few weeks back and loved it, and when I found this at the bottle shop I had to grab it. From the few sites I found about home brewing this beer i see quite a few recommend just using a clean yeast. I'm no expert but to me the beire de garde yeast adds something very subtle, but definately something. Anyway, I'm keen to try this.



Super smooth, nice and dry, with only small hints of spiciness at the end, very very subtle. Almost, almost a faint wine like flavour/aroma at the end. Doesn't seem to have as much earthiness as trois monts, but like trois monts is a super smooth dry ale with the slightest of slight hints of Belgiany spiciness and ester. I really like this beer. It wasn't cheap though, much more expensive than trois monts, which I can get at first choice. Would be the only reason I'd choose trois monts over this though. I paid almost 30 bucks for this, compared to 12 or so for trois monts. 

If you didn't know this was 8%ish you'd get pissed very quickly, as there is no alcohol warming, and it drinks like a 5%er.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Sound delicious! I'll have to pick one up, pretty sure the place down the road has them for less than $20.

Another Jenlan here:

Delicious belgian style brown. Filtered, super deep red colour, very smooth and at 7% but you wouldn't know it. Nothing particularly unique just a very well made beer.


----------



## mje1980

The or was filtered too, no yeast. I quite like how both the trois monts and jenlain aren't as full on as other Belgians. It's one of the things I really like. I dunno why, just a really nice beer, but slightly belgian in character. Not to say I don't like other Belgians haha.

I shouldn't, but I've got one of my beire de gardes in the freezer chilling down so I can compare. It's only a few weeks old, so I really should leave it but it's pretty nice already. 

The bottle shop only had the one I got, no brune. At least I know someone out there imports the stuff.


Actually, if you don't mind, does the little sticker in the bottle mention who imports it??. There nothing on my bottle


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Yep, it says imported by beer & cider co WA. www.beerandcider.com.au


----------



## mje1980

Muchos gracias mate, cheers!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Now this is a nice beer. Malty without being sweet, solid bitterness. Plenty of hop flavour, a little piney, the mrs says it tastes like crayfish. A bit of wet hop aroma and and some yeastiness I can't describe very well. Yum. Not much like the current standard US IPA hop bomb. It's balanced.


----------



## lukiferj

Liam_snorkel said:


> Now this is a nice beer. Malty without being sweet, solid bitterness. Plenty of hop flavour, a little piney, the mrs says it tastes like crayfish. A bit of wet hop aroma and and some yeastiness I can't describe very well. Yum. Not much like the current standard US IPA hop bomb. It's balanced.


It's a great beer. Love that it's so available these days.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

This one is nice. A little subdued, very easy drinking but there's no mistaking that it's a RIS. Alcohol is well hidden even at just below room temp. Adjudicator in the background.


----------



## Danwood

LCs IPA at Pig and Whistle, Olinda.

Very mild IPA. Also had a pint of JS Hop Thief, and if you asked me to pick the IPA in a blind taste, I'd probably pick the JS.

Both nice, very commercially 'safe', sessionable beers...nothing sensational here though.


----------



## pk.sax

Cracked open a bottle of saison dupont today. Man, this is a nice beer. It's bitterer than I imagined it'd be, especially at the end the yeast brings some bitterness with it. It's spicy, really spicy. I'd have to work out how to get a saison this spicy!

Have one more saison in a bottle to try. So far, no disappointments from the imports.


----------



## benken25

a beer bph87 bought back from his Europe trip for me a smoked porter with peat smoke. Im a sucker for raunchbiers and have ever had a peat smoked beer I must say its a completely different style of smoke character. very intense. but enjoyable


----------



## Bizier

Cheeky Monkey Hagenbeck, not amazing, but a thoroughly enjoyable drop.
Peachy, orangey, creamy mouthfeel, purfumey nose. Appreciably subtle on the Belg front.


----------



## mje1980

Stopped at uncle dans, was pretty disappointed but then I found a gift pack from st fuiellien which was a blond brune and triple with a glass. Been wanting a Belgian glass for a while. Got the brune chilling in the fridge for this arvo.


----------



## winkle

lukiferj said:


> It's a great beer. Love that it's so available these days.


Agreed, had one last nite.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

mje1980 said:


> Super smooth, nice and dry, with only small hints of spiciness at the end, very very subtle. Almost, almost a faint wine like flavour/aroma at the end. Doesn't seem to have as much earthiness as trois monts, but like trois monts is a super smooth dry ale with the slightest of slight hints of Belgiany spiciness and ester. I really like this beer. It wasn't cheap though, much more expensive than trois monts, which I can get at first choice. Would be the only reason I'd choose trois monts over this though. I paid almost 30 bucks for this, compared to 12 or so for trois monts.
> If you didn't know this was 8%ish you'd get pissed very quickly, as there is no alcohol warming, and it drinks like a 5%er.


^ pretty much. Such a delicious beer. It could be that I've just begun a 4 day weekend, or that my local bottleo stocks it and is selling it for $17, or that they keep the cold ones next to the VB tallies, but I'm in my happy place.


----------



## Northside Novice

I didn't think the OR was that great? a nice tipple for sure , on a par with leffe blonde. had a mass produce feel to it I thought .
.


Good out of the stubbie ! Bloody luberly , $17 a four pack ,6.4% , adds another level to this lucky country , and us lucky buggars


----------



## Dan Pratt

BrewDog 5am Saint - Perfect Amber Ale......WOW! :icon_drool2:

http://www.brewdog.com/tv/5am-saint


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 65300
View attachment 65301


Can really get the barrel flavour , almost a bit too much . Very yummy thickly mouth feel though mmmmm


----------



## pk.sax

Saison de dottingnes

Started this on the back of a ballast point ipa. These continental saisons have a decent hop bite to them! Could feel this one when it was cold.

Beautiful malt and spiciness came through as it warmed up. Really liked it. That dry but funk spicy taste and feeling that doesn't linger too long. Perfect. Will pick up a sixer next time.


----------



## pk.sax

Also picked up from bws a bottle of kraken 

The monster beneath. What say winkle.


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 65302

8.5% dry hopped saison 
Interesting label carries it go th dukes x


----------



## Bizier

practicalfool said:


> Saison de dottingnes
> 
> Started this on the back of a ballast point ipa. These continental saisons have a decent hop bite to them! Could feel this one when it was cold.
> 
> Beautiful malt and spiciness came through as it warmed up. Really liked it. That dry but funk spicy taste and feeling that doesn't linger too long. Perfect. Will pick up a sixer next time.


I am a fan of this beer. Where did you get it (independent or chain)?


----------



## manticle

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> Can really get the barrel flavour , almost a bit too much . Very yummy thickly mouth feel though mmmmm


Had that at the brewery (not sure if it's the same batch) and thought something was broken. Have been put off their beers a bit - like their experimental bent but only when there's well made beer beneath it. I think they rely too much on being wacky and don't focus enough on good brewing. that said, maybe I need to try a few again - it's been a while.


----------



## Northside Novice

**** axe you pretty much got a hole in one mate !
These guys are very hit n miss . I have found that their bigger beers are just that but the more main streamer items are crud .


----------



## Northside Novice

It's 3 months in the hand round ere tonight 
Isn't that how the frogs drink it ? 
It's all it's worth , shit , bloody hell , book me in


----------



## Bizier




----------



## manticle

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> It's 3 months in the hand round ere tonight
> Isn't that how the frogs drink it ?
> It's all it's worth , shit , bloody hell , book me in


I don't always understand what you mean but I like your taste in beer.


----------



## Bizier

I enjoy the Spaten more than the Hoffbrau, which is not surprising.

I love Octoberfest. Everyone goes to great lengths to get their beer to the consumer quickly; so it is premier time for fresh lager.

I am experiencing great difficulties typing and spelling.

ED: to the point I wanted to use a semicolon and misplaced it within a sentence that should have been two.


----------



## manticle

northside novice said:


> Ang on gut a bit if Jenlang boof boof


yep.


----------



## manticle

northside novice said:


> So if you don't actually have a dog you can not


Not really


----------



## pk.sax

Bizier said:


> I am a fan of this beer. Where did you get it (independent or chain)?


Plonk in Canberra.


----------



## Bizier

My GF bought me a tallie of Racer 5, which I did not manage to get through... lounge became terminally comfortable. I even considered drinking the leftovers in the glass this morning, it smells so damn good.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Pretty.


----------



## benken25

I have not been a massive fan of murray's beers until I tried this nice smooth chocolate malt taste hides the 9.6% very well. I would happily sit down to a session on this and crawl to bed


this beer is awesome dry and spicy great for the hot weather. I need to brew something like this


----------



## Bizier

Yum


----------



## Forever Wort

practicalfool said:


> Plonk in Canberra.


The only decent bottle-o in the whole city.


----------



## pk.sax

The bws in Struggletown has been good lately...


----------



## rehab

Spent a whole bunch more than I should have on USA beers lately. My local gets cheaper (trade) prices off Beercellar nz so I have picked up HeBrew Mana Pale ale which was brilliant last time I had it, Firestone Walker Wookey Jack, FW Reserve Porter, Sculpin cans, and the two Knee Deep Simtras & Lost Abbey Inferno I mentioned earlier. Just picking the right time to bust some of these out as I still have a nice haul from when the bub came along. 
Grand Final day should give good reason to loosen the caps on a couple of cracking beers.


----------



## Bribie G

Old Bar Beach Festival on this weekend, biggest gathering of Kombi vans in the Southern Hemisphere, Roulettes aerobatics, fireworks, etc... and not one, but two German Sausage stalls.

And for a well earned thirst you need a big cold beer.
And the best cold beer as we all know:




Plus a pretty good cheese and chilli Kransky with sauerkraut etc.


----------



## jlm

These things are pretty good. The beer inside is pretty good, its the summery-est summer ale I've had in a while, but its soft drink like exterior means you can casually sneak a quick one in on a crowded lake without the others on water being aware of the horrible drunk you really are.


----------



## Bizier

^^
Geez that bloke seems addicted to that new orange-flavoured Deep Springs drink.

I am jealous.


----------



## rehab

Grand final day and knocked back a can of BP Sculpin (Brilliant) and the 2013 edition of Epicurian Coffee and Fig Stout. Better than I remember it! Beauty! Cheers everyone (well not Manly supporters, no one likes them  )


----------



## bum

I guess there's a good reason they put it in cans - who wants to be seen drinking something that looks like that?

I guess it's alright if you like inoffensive, boring shit or you like your odds of getting away with drinking them on the train home. I'm kinda gutted I had to buy 6 to try it though.


----------



## manticle

Yeah but it's not summer. Wait till summer.

**** yeah.


----------



## Khellendros13

Kooinda Pale Ale.

Lacking in aroma, but a nicely balanced beer. Enough hop flavour and bitterness with a light sweetness underneath.


----------



## bum

Sail & Anchor - Devil Dodger

Wasn't expecting much from this but bought it anyway. Got it from Dan's so I don't even know how recent this beer is. Turns out to be one of the better examples of the US dank thing I've had from an Australian brewery. Not an amazing beer by any stretch of the imagination but they have got that one aspect down pretty well. Beer underneath that is far too sweet. More hot alc than I like in the style. I touch of something like (cooked?) onion on the nose. Abrasive on the mouth without coming across as terribly bitter (for style).


----------



## cliffo

On a short break to Port Macquarie and ducked into the local Dan's.

They are selling 24x 500ml Budvar cans for $48.

Not sure if it is all Dan's store but at that price I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## mwd

Drinking JS Four Wives Pilsner. No need for a photo as it is common as muck. Got to say it is pretty tasty and the lacing lasts the whole glass.


----------



## Danwood

That's a really good deal for the Budvar! What's the expiration date ?

More importantly...do they taste good ?


----------



## cliffo

Danwood said:


> What's the expiration date ?
> More importantly...do they taste good ?


Expiry is 10/7/2014 and yes, they taste great


----------



## Lodan

Has anyone tried James Squire's Constable Copper Ale?
Had a few off tap the other night, smashable ale


----------



## rehab

Ballast Point Big IPA cans this time and they were bloody good. Also a cheeky Lagunitas Maximus. Went down nicely watching the Joseph Parker (NZ boxer) fight on live stream err Pay Per View h34r:


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Just bought these. I'm starting my wild brewing adventure soon so thought I'd try some commercial stuff to compare.
Oh and the IPA's are awesome too.


----------



## bum

The 2009 is very nice. Not as good as Grand Cru but still tremendously good.

What is your wild brewing adventure? My understanding is that Australian wild yeasts are generally considered pretty awful for beer. I hope you're grabbing a commercial strain of a known variety (if we can still call that "wild").


----------



## rheffera

Mad abbot Dubbel.

Not half bad.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

bum said:


> The 2009 is very nice. Not as good as Grand Cru but still tremendously good.
> 
> What is your wild brewing adventure? My understanding is that Australian wild yeasts are generally considered pretty awful for beer. I hope you're grabbing a commercial strain of a known variety (if we can still call that "wild").


Oh yeah I love Rhodenbach (cant spell it but love it) so thought I'd try the vintage to see what comes out of a single barrel. 

I'm just starting with some Brett brux in a Belgian and I'm going to finally do a Berliner Weiss. It's like another realm of brewing and I'm pretty excited to get into it.
Sorry for the off topic.


----------



## Bizier

bum said:


> The 2009 is very nice. Not as good as Grand Cru but still tremendously good.
> 
> What is your wild brewing adventure? My understanding is that Australian wild yeasts are generally considered pretty awful for beer. I hope you're grabbing a commercial strain of a known variety (if we can still call that "wild").


In a rare example of backing up Bum (ummm, is that screenshot thread still around?) on an on-topic point, I agree wholeheartedly with the above.


----------



## rehab

Coronado Frogs breath IPA. Good times! This would be a treat in proper Summer weather. It is holding up on a miserable evening in any case and I want more..... Work function tomorrow drinking with mongrels is enough of a reason to say no to more... for now!


----------



## WarmBeer

Ladies and gentlemen, we can finally, as a country, hold our heads high and proclaim to the rest of the world, "We can brew a great sour beer".







Haven't been too keen on the Two Metre Tall beers before, but this is fantastic!


----------



## bum

Had a couple tonight. No pics.

Moylan's Tipperary Ale. Had it before in the bottle and it was very nice but it was great on tap. First beer of their's I've ever seen on tap, I think. Should be more of it.

Calavier Marzen - nice beer. Not amazing but could sit on it all night without complaint. Threw some funny esters as it warmed.

Dainton Red-Eye Rye - probably the worst beer I've ever had that wasn't blatantly broken. Really poorly conceived beer.

Brew Cult Hop Zone IPA - the aroma was passionfruit for days but tastes pretty awful. Someone turned a glue factory into a brewery.

Requiem Pilsner - meh. Clean and inoffensive. That's about it.

Cavalier Brown - was nice enough but wasn't feeling it. Strongly suspect I would have enjoyed it more earlier in the evening.


----------



## Northside Novice

Especially German , fark , please try a German bock , this one in particular . 
It's farking goody good good man . 



Good 
7% n sexy bottle o capitan


----------



## yum beer

Is that an Aldi deal northside, I got a 6'er of their pilsener, wasn't very impressed. Can probably reuse the bottle.


----------



## mje1980

Duvel. Building up a supply of corked bottles so I can fill them with Belgian beers, and what better way than to drink some 750ml Belgians ?? I suppose I could buy a heap of cheap sparkling wine aka passion pop but this way is much more enjoyable!


----------



## robv




----------



## JoeyJoeJoe

Feral Hop Hog. Decided to see what all the fuss was about.... Found out that it is hoppy! Not as bitter or smelly as I thought it was going to be seems like a heap of late additions as it has a lot of flavor.

Will definitely drink the rest but 17 bucks for 4 beers..... 

JJJ


----------



## PeteQ

Sierra Nevada Hoptimum. My first time trying this actually... Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## itmechanic

JoeyJoeJoe said:


> Feral Hop Hog. Decided to see what all the fuss was about.... Found out that it is hoppy! Not as bitter or smelly as I thought it was going to be seems like a heap of late additions as it has a lot of flavor.
> 
> Will definitely drink the rest but 17 bucks for 4 beers.....
> 
> Is cheap, welcome to the world of craft beer...


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Great view Joe


----------



## Bizier

Clancy's Freo has Schlenkerla Marzen on tap, had a couple last night. Also Clown Shoes Hoppy Red Lager at the Norfolk.
Yum on both counts.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Light and a touch of spice perfect for this balmy brisbane weather.


----------



## Bizier

I have never seen that available, but I have seen the graphics before and I think it is probably the coolest beer label I have ever seen.


----------



## Danwood

In Belgium I drank and photographed theseView attachment 65552
View attachment 65553


And also had a Rodenbach Charactere Rouge, no photo.

All very fantastic. 

Rouge is lightly tarty/sour, heaps of tart,red berries, light/soft carbonation and a light vanilla oakiness too.

Great beers!


----------



## Danwood

And then....

For this evenings entertainment, a lovely tarty Grand Cru whilst creating a beef stew.

Then the sweetly spicy Tremens. The carbonation on this is pretty intense (admittedly at room temp), too much IMO, still good though. 

And to finish, Karmeliet Tripel. Sweet spice, honey and bready, again with a high carbonation, although not as high as the Tremens. 

Last full day in Belgium tomorrow, sad face emoticon. Cambrinus for dinner though. ..good stuff !!

Back to UK for 3 weeks on Friday. CAMRA !!!!!

More to follow, love you xx

PS. My liver hurts !


----------



## mje1980

Jealous isn't the word!


----------



## Danwood

Apologies for the drunken display of affection above...strong alcohol will do that to me.

I like you as a friend, but nothing more...sorry.


----------



## yum beer

Oh ****, are they kidding.
All the money and resources and this is what they put out
Thank god I didn't buy a sixer.


----------



## Bizier

Ok, mixed feelings, gf cleaned the IPAs out of the fridge, but I got to come home to this surprise. 

It's delicate and sherbettey with banana lolly once the initial spritzy acid expedience fades. Lovely ans very approachable.


----------



## Lodan

yum beer said:


> 008 - Copy.JPG
> 
> Oh ****, are they kidding.
> All the money and resources and this is what they put out
> Thank god I didn't buy a sixer.


That bad huh?
I found it to be clean, fresh and flavoursome. A sessionable mid strength for the coming summer

Diff'rent strokes i guess


----------



## Danwood

Bye bye, Belgium. It's been fantastic.

In no particular order, here's a few farewell bar-crawl beers.

And I'm glad I found a couple of Westveleteren 12 to take back. I've been dying to try it. 

I'll devote an evening to one in the near future, I think.

Tomorrow the CAMRA sessions begin....


----------



## kalbarluke

mje1980 said:


> Jealous isn't the word!


No,'bastard' comes to mind though.


----------



## manticle

http://0.tqn.com/d/goindia/1/0/H/T/-/-/3294675932_680ce14b94_b.jpg

Had this recommended to me last night at a bar in town. A bit like glue flavoured beer mixed with acetone. Horrendous. Do not touch. Had to switch to Pacifico Cerveza, a mexican beer that tasted like corona mixed with beer that wasn't left in the sun.

Then some Balkan beers that were much nicer - basically reasonably made bready lagers with long names I can't remember while I ate really expensive Eastern European food that made me hanker to return to Koliba (now taste of Europe). The hipsters ruin everything.

http://static.wixstatic.com/media/8b9adc_a2f06cfac63d7cd2f8768350a854843b.jpg_srz_531_236_75_22_0.50_1.20_0.00_jpg_srz


----------



## bum

I saw JS Hop Thief on tap last night at the end of a sesh so I thought I'd give it a nudge.

Wasn't expecting much but it actually smelled pretty great up front and that seemed to translate fairly well into the flavour at first. But things went south very quickly - I've never had a beer turn mean on me so quickly. By the end of the first 1/3 of the glass I literally swapped it for the last 1/4 of someone else's WR Dark Ale. They made me swap back the last mouthful of the WR for the remaining half glass of the JS. Never have I had a beer that was so much work to finish. Not infected. Just really shit. Specifics on its shitfulness escape me - was a pretty big night.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Weird. It's been supremely enjoyable the last couple of times I've had it. I am an idiot with no taste though.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Stoke Bomber Kiwi Pale ale on special at Safe way box of 6 $29.50 had my doubts but the proof was in the glass, Kiwis make a great beer.


----------



## rehab

^ I agree but there may be some bias there. It is a cracking spring day here in Nu Zeelund. I have had a Firestone Walker Double Jack and this beer from a brewery I have never heard of called Clown Shoes. The beer in question is called Tramp Stamp and is a reasonable attempt at a belgio-american ipa. Nothing may ever top GF Le Freak for me in this category but this comes close.

More to be consumed when the ABs game is on.


----------



## rehab

Oh alright then, Shmaltz brewing Hebrew Lenny's RYEPA. I think I found the next greatest thing since hanukkah! My mouth is on a journey of discovery right now. BOOM!


----------



## wide eyed and legless

You should keep us up to date with the Kiwi Beers, though I am a bit biased also  I reckon they do what they do to us in the rugby shit all over us. (them)


----------



## bum

Liam_snorkel said:


> Weird. It's been supremely enjoyable the last couple of times I've had it. I am an idiot with no taste though.


Maybe filthy lines? Wasn't a venue known for its taps. Totally happy to accept this was caused by some external factor because I can't really accept that JS would put out such an awful beer. Bland? Sure but never offensive.


----------



## Feldon

cliffo said:


> 12546-1.jpg
> 
> On a short break to Port Macquarie and ducked into the local Dan's.
> 
> They are selling 24x 500ml Budvar cans for $48.
> 
> Not sure if it is all Dan's store but at that price I couldn't pass it up.


Haven't tried the 500ml cans of Budvar. Any difference to how the bottled version tastes?


----------



## cliffo

Seems fresher in the can but I guess it depends how the bottled variety have been stored

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Not For Horses

bum said:


> Maybe filthy lines? Wasn't a venue known for its taps. Totally happy to accept this was caused by some external factor because I can't really accept that JS would put out such an awful beer. Bland? Sure but never offensive.


I wondered about the lines last time I was at the JS brewpub in melbs (portland hotel??) I had the Scottish ale and it tasted like the glass was made out of 2 cent coins. Old dirty ones.


----------



## Bizier

stillinrehab said:


> Oh alright then, Shmaltz brewing Hebrew Lenny's RYEPA. I think I found the next greatest thing since hanukkah! My mouth is on a journey of discovery right now. BOOM!


I got to drink it on draught by the pint in Japan last year for loose change, it was absolutely sensational. I did get wobbly.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Holy shit, what a ride!


----------



## Danwood

Here's a few from a rainy pub crawl around Lancaster, UK. 

Most of the beers were under 4 %, so they don't get on top of you so quickly, but still crammed with great toasty, nutty, caramely malt flavour. 

A few were more hop focused. 

The best being the Dogfish Head / Wells Young collaboration. This was a nice, surprising find at the end of the evening. 
It's brewed using a DFH 60 minute IPA reduction apparently. It has a light, toasty malt flavour and big citrus hoppiness. Really nice beer.

Beer engines rule !!


----------



## Donske

Couple of beers enjoyed yesterday afternoon, starting to really get a taste for lambics, just need to find somewhere in Brisbane with a bigger selection.


----------



## mje1980

In my defence, I am in cairns, and on lifeguard duty. Goes great in the humid weather. I downed a few on the boat back from a low isles reef trip. Sea sick?, what's that?. I'll probably be terribly sick on our trip to the real reef now haha


----------



## mwd

No excuse you could have been drinking a few Blue Sky Pilsners. Palm Cove Reef Feast Festival this weekend with a homebrew competition judged on Saturday 26th at the Lifesaving Club. It seems the only commercial sponsorship is from Blue Sky and James Squire. http://www.tourismpalmcove.com/reef-feast


----------



## mje1980

Ah bugger, blue sky huh?. Flying home on Friday, if Sydney airport isn't smoked out.


----------



## Mardoo

Brouerij de Molen Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout

Fuckin' hell, this is a big hairy monster of a beer. No claws a'tall, it just lulls your tongue softly into madness. Probably the rest of me too, but I gave the rest to my wife because she feels shit and actually liked this beer. I mean, who wouldn't?

I aged this three years - it was a 2010 bottling. A friend gave it to me for helping him find a doctor to help with his wife's birthing of their daughter.

Chocolate, licorice, touch of roast meat (in a good way), fruit you wish actually existed on this planet. I could crap on with descriptors but I won't. Smooth as. No telling it's 10.5%. Freakin' well made. Impressive. It's very sweet with a soft lingering bitterness. Shit this is good. Not possible to drink two. I'll be lucky to finish dinner tonight after this one. Wow. I might actually buy and age more. It was worth the wait, even if I only drank half!


----------



## bum

Mardoo said:


> I mean, who wouldn't?


Me.

That's a really nice beer. I hardly see it around anymore.


----------



## Mardoo

bum said:


> Me.
> 
> That's a really nice beer. I hardly see it around anymore.


Forgot the winky face...


----------



## Batz

This is very special, and none of you have ever had one.


----------



## BeerNess

Hit Sydney running! Stopped at Dove and Olive for a glass of their Trans Atlantic Ale which was a great session brew, malty up front hoppy finish that didn't over power the malt from next mouthful. Lovely drop, low carb real ale style for sessionability then up to Royal Albert for some Young Henry's, got to sample Porkies peach which was like drinking peach nectar and then had a schooner of their Belgian IPA 'A few off my favourite things' which was fantastic


----------



## Mardoo

BeerNess said:


> Hit Sydney running! Stopped at Dove and Olive for a glass of their Trans Atlantic Ale which was a great session brew, malty up front hoppy finish that didn't over power the malt from next mouthful. Lovely drop, low carb real ale style for sessionability then up to Royal Albert for some Young Henry's, got to sample Porkies peach which was like drinking peach nectar and then had a schooner of their Belgian IPA 'A few off my favourite things' which was fantastic


Hmmm, peach. My wife had been requesting a peach beer for ages and I have a few ideas. Any observations on how they might have done it? Everything I can find on it (not much) says it's a braggot, which makes some sense. Not a route I had thought of but it could be a good one.


----------



## BeerNess

Yeah Mardoo all I know is that it's labelled as a braggot, I will probably email/fb/tweet Young Henry's when I get home for some hints when I get home.


----------



## Mardoo

BeerNess said:


> Yeah Mardoo all I know is that it's labelled as a braggot, I will probably email/fb/tweet Young Henry's when I get home for some hints when I get home.


Sweet. I'd love to hear if you find anything out. Maybe start a peach braggot thread or PM me since this is a very active thread and I might miss one post amidst the masses.


----------



## BeerNess

Day 2 of being in Sydney, hit up yulli's on crown st for the spurs and cheese, I'm poor so could only do the basic 2 of doctor's orders & brew cult acid freaks. I have been converted to enjoying sours!


----------



## yum beer

Recent trip to Orange netted a surprise Dan Murphy's....
picked up a few well known US brews and a few on the side.






Quite tasty, looking forward to the Tower 10.


----------



## Not For Horses

I had the Tower 10 recently. It was incredibly metallic tasting and rather unpleasant. I'm sure it was just a batch thing so I'd be interested to know what it is supposed to be like.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Yeah you'd better believe it. Quite refreshing.


----------



## jlm

Liam_snorkel said:


> Yeah you'd better believe it. Quite refreshing.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1382592515.873145.jpg


I like. The MG summer ale cans are great for the kayak on a days fishing but you'd get more of these in and still be able to drive home.


----------



## Batz

I saw this is the bottlo and thought I may give it a try. Tastes like.......well......water mostly.


----------



## winkle

Blended horse water Batz?


----------



## maldridge

Batz said:


> I saw this is the bottlo and thought I may give it a try. Tastes like.......well......water mostly.


I've had a few of those 3 horses Batz. They are pretty cheap down at my local and I don't mind them for a day session in the sun.


----------



## Batz

maldridge said:


> I've had a few of those 3 horses Batz. They are pretty cheap down at my local and I don't mind them for a day session in the sun.


Yes is was only $5.00 for a 500ml can. After a hot days work clearing lantana I imagine it would go down ok.


----------



## BPH87

Had this among others from Craft in Red Hill. Very nice!

BTW these glasses are available at Myers and DJs $30 for a pair.


----------



## WarmBeer

bum said:


> Dainton Red-Eye Rye - probably the worst beer I've ever had that wasn't blatantly broken. Really poorly conceived beer.


F.ck! If only I'd recalled this a couple of hours ago before wasting dollars on it at (non-cheap-ass-Thursday) DeJa Vu tonight.


----------



## Northside Novice

Sausage roll shop long way 
Don't do the suberroo


----------



## manticle

northside novice said:


> Between all the some things , a champion went Belgium and a newbie found Belgium .. But at least the biggest possum is still alive x allude to be killing my earth k
> As if you look on Botswana the chance of time aloud is desiring to


Beer is hallucinogenic in many ways.


----------



## Northside Novice

Only if my friend x if is such a big word


----------



## Northside Novice

Chim must


----------



## manticle

chim would. who wouldn't?

chim wood


----------



## Danwood

I think NN may be sending encrypted messages via this forum to the Soviets...


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Quality internets.


----------



## Tony

Rodenbach Limited Edition Barrel 145 oak aged 2009 vintage

Complex...... yes

Yummy........ YES

smells kinda like christmas plum pudding with cinimon, alspice and brandy, sweet oak, toffee and a hint of something tart and funky to make you think.
Tastes sweet and sour. Initial sweet dark fruits quickly cut by tart acidic sourness in perfect ballance. Tartness lightens the mouthfeel and leaves your mouth feeling like you just bit into a lime wedge. slight chalky acidic teeth and an instant hankering for another sip!

Its so black and white. Big sweet malty puddingish beer made light and fluffy with acidic sourness. There is a lot going on in this beer.

10 points old chap! One of the most amazing beers i have tried!


----------



## manticle

Ballast point IPA:

Bought from a supermarket bottleshop. Loads of hop flavour and up front bitterness. Would prefer more in the malt department personally but nothing i'm about to fault.

Feral golden ace (same supermarket): pours really cloudy and smells like off milk and yeast. Tastes like my hydrometer samples sometimes do - some promise for the future, wouldn't want a glass of it. Touch of biscuit, citrus and old sock.

Not sure what's going on but sure it's going down the sink.


----------



## Danwood

Hawkeshead Brewery beer festival, Stavely, UK.

4 bars, 20 ish beer engines per bar...my God !!

Stand-outs were Doghouse Pale and Shameless IPA...so much smooth, full bodied, malty flavour with hugely fruity hops to balance. 

Little man liked the Marris Otter-themed playground facilities.

And the weather didn't disappoint either. Must've put down 30mm of rain in 15mins at one point !

This holiday is going to kill me...I think my blood needs cleaning. Stupid, lazy renal system...


----------



## yum beer

Is it wrong that all those beer engines have got me just a little horny....


----------



## vykuza

No photo, sorry folks.

Sampled the White Rabbit + Time Out "Kinda Dark Ale" at a popup bar in World Square Sydney on Friday.

It's the White Rabbit Dark Ale without the crystal and dark malts, and with a Citra dry hop. It wasn't too bad, a little bland perhaps, but a nice fresh hop hit.

Also had some Rocks Brewing Co Convictions for good measure


----------



## jlm

Drinking this while I contemplate (read...procrastinate) getting on the brush cutter for a while.


On their ingredients list under yeast they need to add Brettanomyeces. I went onto rate beer to see other peoples opinions....... I must have got a dud.....Or people are just blinded by what this kooky brewery are trying to do? Small amount of hop and a lot of brett on the nose and a slightly acidic and medicinal taste which walks over anything in the malt and hop department on the palette.
Down the sink with you.


----------



## dago001

jlm said:


> Drinking this while I contemplate (read...procrastinate) getting on the brush cutter for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> moondog.jpg
> On their ingredients list under yeast they need to add Brettanomyeces. I went onto rate beer to see other peoples opinions....... I must have got a dud.....Or people are just blinded by what this kooky brewery are trying to do? Small amount of hop and a lot of brett on the nose and a slightly acidic and medicinal taste which walks over anything in the malt and hop department on the palette.
> Down the sink with you.


Serves you right, you should be out there working and collecting eggs
LB


----------



## Batz

I don't know if it's the handling, bought it from Uncle Dans, but this is very close to the worst beer I have ever had. Took it to Rainbow Beach for something special as well. :wacko:


----------



## Samuel Adams

Bummer, at least you can reuse the bottle Batz


----------



## Batz

Samuel Adams said:


> Bummer, at least you can reuse the bottle Batz


That I will Samuel, and the content will be much better.


----------



## kalbarluke

Batz said:


> I don't know if it's the handling, bought it from Uncle Dans, but this is very close to the worst beer I have ever had. Took it to Rainbow Beach for something special as well. :wacko:


Saw this not long ago and almost bought it. Glad I didn't now. What made it so bad?


----------



## Batz

kalbarluke said:


> Saw this not long ago and almost bought it. Glad I didn't now. What made it so bad?



Taste really, like a very badly brewed home brew, perhaps a Y.P. ?


----------



## acarey

I had these two bad boys last night. Sploosh. 

Delicious.

Re: the 8 wired, I was bummed that the bottlo was out of superconductor (my fav) but I'm cool with it now because the hop wired is just as good.





Edit: spellfu


----------



## djar007

mje1980 said:


> In my defence, I am in cairns, and on lifeguard duty. Goes great in the humid weather. I downed a few on the boat back from a low isles reef trip. Sea sick?, what's that?. I'll probably be terribly sick on our trip to the real reef now haha


I know its off topic and I know you said boat, but I have very fond memories of champagne and the breeze sweeping off the hills as I sailed up the inlet. Sailing out to and back from the islands is a must. On one trip I watched a sea eagle try and take a Spanish mackerel I got while trolling . Still got to eat it, complete with claw marks. Wrapped it in tin foil and added coconut cream and fresh mango and cooked it on coals while washing the sails. Ahh. Good times.


----------



## tricache

Saw it at Aldi for under $2 a bottle and had to try it...wish I went and got a VB instead :icon_vomit:

Tasted like it needed to be left in the fermenter for another week or so but what do you expect for 0%


----------



## lukiferj

I had these two bad boys last night. Sploosh. Delicious.Re: the 8 wired, I was bummed that the bottlo was out of superconductor (my fav) but I'm cool with it now because the hop wired is just as good.{style_image_url}/attachicon.gif ImageUploadedByTapatalk1382865635.145119.jpgEdit: spellfu


I had a pint of hopwired on tap on Saturday. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## mje1980

djar007 said:


> I know its off topic and I know you said boat, but I have very fond memories of champagne and the breeze sweeping off the hills as I sailed up the inlet. Sailing out to and back from the islands is a must. On one trip I watched a sea eagle try and take a Spanish mackerel I got while trolling . Still got to eat it, complete with claw marks. Wrapped it in tin foil and added coconut cream and fresh mango and cooked it on coals while washing the sails. Ahh. Good times.


It's very beautiful up there definately. I'm back home to reality now. Sucks!!


----------



## stakka82

manticle said:


> Feral golden ace (same supermarket): pours really cloudy and smells like off milk and yeast. Tastes like my hydrometer samples sometimes do - some promise for the future, wouldn't want a glass of it. Touch of biscuit, citrus and old sock.
> 
> Not sure what's going on but sure it's going down the sink.


Sounds like you might have got a bad one... I tried it for the first time the other week, loved it and wouldn't have described it as milk or sock in any way...


----------



## manticle

I think I definitely got a bad one. Enjoyed hop hog and their sorachi one off tap and I can't imagine this was how they intended their beer to taste.


----------



## mwd

manticle said:


> Ballast point IPA:
> 
> Bought from a supermarket bottleshop. Loads of hop flavour and up front bitterness. Would prefer more in the malt department personally but nothing i'm about to fault.


I see Dan's have upped the price of Bigeye to $73.00 a case :blink: Not sure whether it is the state of the dollar or maybe it became too popular. Damn it is my favourite IPA but not very often at that price.


----------



## Bribie G

Liquor Stax NSW get in some interesting parallel imports such as Hooten from the Netherlands and a couple of old favourites like Bavaria also from the NL that Coles dumped then Liquor Stax took over the import.

Bavaria (and Hollandia its cheaper stablemate) are made at a big independent in Lieshout, the biggest Dutch brewery you never heard of, but they supply a huge supermarket trade in Europe (and a bit here)

Was in Liquor Stax round the corner and the lassie handed me a freebie of their new Lander Brau Weissbeer [sic]

Not a huge wheaty fan but I gave it a slurp:




Looks and smells the deal, very nicely hopped and a bready smoothness. Don't mind it.

$40 a slab, why not.


----------



## mje1980

Rodenbach grand cru. First time. Very hard to describe all the aromas and flavours. Just very very very nice. Nicely sour.


----------



## Pokey

1 of the few beers available on a recent work trip.
Tasted pretty good at the end of a hot day.


----------



## Danwood

A couple of fairly well known IPAs and an obscure one from Scottish brewery, Inveralmond, tonight. 

Nice, nutty, chocolatey malt combined with slightly spicy hopping. Uses Challenger, Fuggles and (surprisingly) Cascade. Very nice.


----------



## Bizier

I just drank the bomber of Racer 5 that has been sitting in the fridge for a couple of weeks.

Apparently we will be cut off soon like drunkards at closing. Apparently there are supply vs demand issues and Aus loses.


----------



## mje1980

Boon kriek. Damn is all I can say. Not as sour or as complex as rodenbach grand cru, but beautiful. I think I may now be a lost cause


----------



## kalbarluke

Pokey said:


> image.jpg
> 1 of the few beers available on a recent work trip.
> Tasted pretty good at the end of a hot day.


Poor bugger. Last time I had that was 20 years ago in Rabaul. Even after working all day in volcanic ash as an 18 year old that stuff was pretty rough. The export was (marginally) better.


----------



## Pokey

kalbarluke said:


> Poor bugger. Last time I had that was 20 years ago in Rabaul. Even after working all day in volcanic ash as an 18 year old that stuff was pretty rough. The export was (marginally) better.


Maybe they had spent less time in the sun in Port Moresby, they would definitely give VB a run for their money.


----------



## pk.sax

Found this at bws

http://i.imgur.com/1KDBoSB.jpg


----------



## adryargument

Gav80 said:


> Holy shit, what a ride!
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Would kill myself a few times for one of these.
I seem to buy one everytime they are available at 'The Scratch' in QLD.

One of my favourite set of lambics/gueuze.


----------



## adryargument

tricache said:


> 1012720_10151965363244400_608248971_n.jpg
> 
> Saw it at Aldi for under $2 a bottle and had to try it...wish I went and got a VB instead :icon_vomit:
> 
> Tasted like it needed to be left in the fermenter for another week or so but what do you expect for 0%


Ahahahaa.... I was in... Somewhere in Germany for a connecting flight earlier this year.
Went down to the local something-a-rather shop to have a few beers. Ended up with 2 non-alcohol beers.

Most syrupy bs ever, only 2 beers i have ever poured down a drain. (Except 5 year old tinnies found under the house.)


----------



## pk.sax

I love their word for bottlo: getrinkmarkt - get drunk market


----------



## Northside Novice

9.2% Belgium x USA IPA 
It's pretty tangy to liven up ones Friday in .


----------



## Northside Novice

Seek the Zombie 
Taste the Zombie


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 65968

Bayreuther kellerbier 5.3%
Yum


----------



## Bizier

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> Seek the Zombie
> Taste the Zombie


Hop Zombie on tap yesterday.
Yum.


----------



## Lodan

tricache said:


> 1012720_10151965363244400_608248971_n.jpg
> 
> Saw it at Aldi for under $2 a bottle and had to try it...wish I went and got a VB instead :icon_vomit:
> 
> Tasted like it needed to be left in the fermenter for another week or so but what do you expect for 0%


Should have gone a tinny of rivet! :icon_drool2:
...


h34r:


----------



## kalbarluke

No pictures, just a brief description. Sierra Nevada Southern Hemisphere - meh, especially for 12 clams. Kozel dark - yum yum and cheap to boot. In the fridge but yet to try - Rogue Dead Guy Ale.


----------



## benken25

View attachment 65986
All i can say is wow so much citrus and pine going on heaps of bitterness but more than enough malt to back it up. really enjoying this one


----------



## Northside Novice

A few had lately , and some loverly Seafood aswell hmmm .
The scollops where Devine . The beer wasn't too bad either


----------



## pk.sax

It is rumoured that NN is not a brewer at all.


----------



## Bridges

My local has hop hog on special for $14 a four pack. Happy days.


----------



## mje1980

Sometime this week I'll be cracking:

Red duck gnaume.

Boon gueze

3 Fontainen Oude gueze golden blend. 

Hopefully my face gets sucked inside out. If I enjoy these as much as the other sours I've had, then I'm going to have to brew one. Somehow haha


----------



## Danwood

Cracked my first and, likely, last Westveleteren 12 tonight.

Pissing down and freezing here in England, but a roaring fire inside...perfect conditions.

Lots of dark/dried fruits in the aroma, along with a whiff of brandy-like spirit. 

More brandy and maybe some woody bourbon flavours, mixed with toffee and dried fruits.

Very, very nice...however...I would rather have a Straffe Hendrik Quad or Rochefort 10 ahead of it, in that order.

The Hendrik was my favorite beer of my Belgium trip...imo, incredible!


----------



## mje1980

mje1980 said:


> Sometime this week I'll be cracking:
> Red duck gnaume.
> Boon gueze
> 3 Fontainen Oude gueze golden blend.
> Hopefully my face gets sucked inside out. If I enjoy these as much as the other sours I've had, then I'm going to have to brew one. Somehow haha


Tried the boon gueze. Jesus it is intense. Very sour, and funky barnyard earthy type flavours. The other gueze has 25% 4 year old lambic, so I'm guessing it'll be even more sour. My face definately got sucked inside out haha


----------



## kevo

To describe this beer, I have used the following video...



*Disclaimer - I have always heard this 'song' as a repetition of the word Yum. Ignore any references to the word 'meow.'

...and if you look closely, the panda is jealous.


----------



## rehab

Firestone Walker Wookey Jack. BOOM.

I have another one sitting at the back of the beer fridge. I think it will be saved for an occasion as this beer is like telling your boss what you think of them and getting a raise. Oh and your mouth tastes amazing!

Firestone Walker. **** Yeah :icon_drool2:


----------



## bum

Will be hanging out at the brewery bar in a few weeks.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Bizier

Danwood said:


> Cracked my first and, likely, last Westveleteren 12 tonight.
> 
> Pissing down and freezing here in England, but a roaring fire inside...perfect conditions.
> 
> Lots of dark/dried fruits in the aroma, along with a whiff of brandy-like spirit.
> 
> More brandy and maybe some woody bourbon flavours, mixed with toffee and dried fruits.
> 
> Very, very nice...however...I would rather have a Straffe Hendrik Quad or Rochefort 10 ahead of it, in that order.
> 
> The Hendrik was my favorite beer of my Belgium trip...imo, incredible!


Oh yeah, well I have a Bitburger!

No, I am jealous.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

bum said:


> Gage Roads Abstinence Belgian Dubbel Chocolate Ale.
> 
> I saw the name of the beer and my review was immediately composed. Unfortunately it isn't god-awful so I can't use it.
> 
> That's not to say it is great, either. I'm not a big Belgian buff but it seems hotter than the style should be. There's a generic Belgian ester thing going on, couldn't say what type of esters but there's nothing specific a n00b like me can pick up - wouldn't say it seems especially fruity. Made with real chocolate, apparently. You can smell milk chocolate and taste it more and more as it gets warm. Dunno if it actually uses milk chocolate or not but the aroma doesn't seem to have any roastiness from grain. Gorgeous colour. Seems much thinner than other dubbels I've had in the past but it has more body than the average Gage Roads offering.
> 
> Might be a good "gateway" Belgian? Probably not one to impress those experienced in the style though.



Had this yesterday and really enjoyed it, but admit I'm no expert in taste testing of Belgians. But this is a definite substitute in winter for a hot chocolate I reckon!! Would buy again for $6.50 happily.


----------



## bum

I'd be interested to see what 8 months has done to that beer. Can see it being a grower.


----------



## Mardoo

Will be hanging out at the brewery bar in a few weeks.

Just sayin'.
Was starting to think I might like you, but that has just shifted to loathing


----------



## bum

Well, it'll be my second time there so I probably won't even be excited about it.

Does that help any?


----------



## jefin

One word, Fantastic!!

Lucky enough to sample this with a mate over the weekend. At room temp, the bottle hadn't been anywhere near a fridge.

Cheers Jefin


----------



## Liam_snorkel

what temperature was the room?


----------



## jefin

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it






CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


Hi Liam

Came out of their store room so not 100% sure, would guess around 18deg maybe a bit lower.

Cheers Jefin


----------



## kevo

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Had this yesterday and really enjoyed it, but admit I'm no expert in taste testing of Belgians. But this is a definite substitute in winter for a hot chocolate I reckon!! Would buy again for $6.50 happily.


Had some of this at easter this year and really disliked it - would be interested to see if some age might have helped it.


----------



## Dementedchook

Tried saison dupont last night. Fantastic drop, well worth the $13 for the bottle. Dangerously drinkable though....


----------



## mje1980

B.C. said:


> Tried saison dupont last night. Fantastic drop, well worth the $13 for the bottle. Dangerously drinkable though....


Jealous. Must try it. Online beer shops are making a killing off me lately haha


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Yea +1 on dupont, ibcan see what the fuss is all about ;


Sent from my GT-I9100T using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app


----------



## mje1980

Drinking my first Orval while I brew a Flanders brown. Not as intense as some of the sours I've been drinking lately, but very nice, though I realise it's more a funky beer than a sour beer. Not super funky, and the warmer it gets the better it gets. Possibly thinking of splitting my Flanders brown between roselare, and then doing a 100% brett b beer Flanders brown. I'll be able to drink it much quicker than the roselare one, only one year compared to 2 haha


----------



## Bizier

Good to see you are spreading the funky gospel.
Amen.


----------



## mje1980

Cheers mate. Sipping on a red duck "gnaume". Very mild sourness, but I really like it. Session sour!!. Would love to know a rough guide for controlling (or attempting to) sourness in sours. 

I'm following this up with another Orval. I'm liking the idea of a 100% brett fermentation. Mainly because from what I can see in the intermanets, they can be drunk quicker than a lambic. Still a good 6 months but that's a lot quicker than a lambic. Then I've got stuff to drink while I wait for the sours.


----------



## vykuza

mje1980 said:


> Drinking my first Orval while I brew a Flanders brown. Not as intense as some of the sours I've been drinking lately, but very nice, though I realise it's more a funky beer than a sour beer. Not super funky, and the warmer it gets the better it gets. Possibly thinking of splitting my Flanders brown between roselare, and then doing a 100% brett b beer Flanders brown. I'll be able to drink it much quicker than the roselare one, only one year compared to 2 haha



Orval is a strange beast, and though they all taste "Orvally" the beer changes heaps over it's time in the bottle. Fresh ones are really quite (noble) hoppy with a tinge of brett, and once they've got a few months in the bottle they get super dry, mildly funky (but definitely bretty) and with a sharp carb. It's great at all stages, and bloody hard to clone. I haven't even come close in 4-5 attempts from "good" recipes.


100% brett fermentation with Brett trois is over in 2 weeks with a good starter - just like a sacc fermentation! Definitely a different end of the flavour spectrum to brett B though.


----------



## mje1980

So you can bottle after it's reached fg?, I guess it sounds obvious haha. Who in oz sells brett trois??


----------



## vykuza

Anyone who stocks white labs can order it in. It wouldn't substitute for brett brux though - it's got pretty different flavours. Trois is very fruity and clean, I've used in a fruity american IPA for example. Good for experimenting with brett, but doesn't substitute for brux or lambicus in more traditional funky styles.


----------



## mje1980

Ok mate cheers for the advice. Which is best for 100% brett?, brett b??


----------



## vykuza

Depends what you want it to taste like! If you're after an orval style, then do an initial ferm with something dry and british like Notto, then pitch brett brux. and wait a few months.

I've not made a 100% brett brux. beer, so I can't comment. I have made brett brux trois beers, and they give a fruity-bitter result (as opposed to fruity-sweet) and work in hoppy styles or something like a single or blonde would be good. It's not going to taste very funky at all.

Try them all I reckon!


----------



## jefin

Drinking this rite now, quite a nice porter. Their hop bazooka is a nice drop too.




Had this one last week. All I can say is yum!


----------



## matho

10.4% 100 ibu's and its like sucking on a hop cone
If you are ever up the blue mountains I would strongly recommend visiting the bottle shop in leura, it has an awesome range of local and imported beer

cheers steve


----------



## Northside Novice

Thomas hardy's ale 11.7%
These are getting rarer . Don't think they are even brewed by anyone anymore ? 
Well , fuk me ! Almost like liquid vegemite ! But not in a bad way . Thickly sweetly malty heavy but smooth enough to be very pleasant and very Morish mmmm .
Had one of this four pack a few years ago and I remember it being a lot like a blue Chimey or Barney , well another few years in the cellar have found it to be a little more dryer and a little more ' oh momma '


----------



## Northside Novice

Oud beersel geuze 6%
Oh boy , you can buy this in Brisbane ? Happy days


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 66148

Boon perfect marriage geuze 8%
I read an article written by frank boon about the state of traditional lambic breweries in Belgium . He didn't tell a good tale . Years of decline and closures , buy outs and the usual global monopolies ! He talked of a time lost , a tradition on the brink of being extinct ! So he decided to brew traditional Belgium lambics at a loss ! Just so the history wasn't lost. 
Fuking champion ! Since then his sales have increased every year and thank Christ I have found his beers and buy them without a moments hesitation in the fact I am making a really funky Belgium dude rich 
Do not start drinking boon or any other Belgium lambics , you have been warned !


----------



## Northside Novice

Few things , mostly sad for me this time of year , mainly lost souls and best mates and all that kinda crap , anyways I have been dying to crack this lil number View attachment 66152
View attachment 66153

Brew dog , tactical nuclear penguin 32%

The glass is from Scotland , my big sis bought it for me about 15 years ago , I used to chop up buds in it thinking I was all that , tonight it actually makes sense again '
Barley wine to the max , a sip is like a throat full of Russian imperial stout , wham ! 
Not stout not too much though , smooth but nasty jus like you like it , port like with the silk but with an almost Belgian tang of continuing flavour tempting you to come back 
Just get blue chimay and drop a really clean vodka but strong % add a dash of the bestest grandfather vintage that shit port and blink , maybe close 
Or one the the most demanding , complex , mind warping beers to try


----------



## winkle

Neck the Nuke - you know you want to.
_PS must check numbers on the TH_


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 66155

Schinder Weiss Tap Six Unser Aventinus 8.2%
Gotta wash that penguin rite outer my mouth some how yes ? 
Mmmm strong wheat 
You can't Handel the wheat
The wheat is not enough 
Show me the freakin wheat god dam you !
Mmm I love the snell if wheat in the morning 
Stick around 
I'll b bak


----------



## bum

That's more like it.

One of the previous post was far too eloquent.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

**** you guys very much


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 66156

Three fountains brewery 
Oude geuze 6%
Top shelf lambic from Belgium 
A must try/drink if you ever get the chance ...
Superb old sloop Belgium funky with a dash of sha Zam


----------



## bum

When will I ever learn to quote that one's posts?


----------



## Bizier

Drinking a Gunnamatta Tea Leaf IPA, there is no BBE code, but it tastes surprisingly very fresh, indicating new batches or continued production.
It is pretty cohesive, the whole concept, marketing and then execution of liquid. They do good.


----------



## Donske

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> Oud beersel geuze 6%
> Oh boy , you can buy this in Brisbane ? Happy days


Absolutely brilliant beer, always pick up a couple when I'm in the city.


----------



## WarmBeer

Another Friday night, another $500 beer budget for Northside.


----------



## mje1980

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> Three fountains brewery
> Oude geuze 6%
> Top shelf lambic from Belgium
> A must try/drink if you ever get the chance ...
> Superb old sloop Belgium funky with a dash of sha Zam


I have a bottle of their golden blend. Keen to try it. If you want sour as ****, try boon gueze l'ancienne. Suck your face off I tell ya!!


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> Three fountains brewery
> Oude geuze 6%
> Top shelf lambic from Belgium
> A must try/drink if you ever get the chance ...
> Superb old sloop Belgium funky with a dash of sha Zam


I'm impressed you could still focus on typing at 1 am after that lot :blink:


----------



## winkle

I should have posted this after I'd been there but,


at Craft, Red Hill, now.


----------



## DU99

browsing thru murphy's..​

​


toffee and raisins..nice​


----------



## Bridges

Bridge Road Brewers Hop School pack.
Probably not quite IPA's as they all clock in at 4.8% abv.
All the same 4 really good and different beers. Awesome marketing and a great idea. My wife particularly loved the summer IPA in the pack and now wants me to either try and make it or buy some more. Made for a nice night though to kick back and try them all.


----------



## jakethesnake559

Found this bad boy when I was in NZ recently...167IBU!
Surprisingly well balanced, massive citrus, resin hop flavours and aroma.


----------



## Danwood

Back in good old Ringwood now, it's good to be home. 

This is a few farewell Uk drinks from the last session we had. The sun-lit pint was a brilliant example of Hobgoblin at lunch, marking the start of the session. 

The winners were Blacksheep Progress 20th anniversary ale and Fullers Vintage, equal first.

Great fruity, slightly resinous aroma in the single-hop Progress. Must give this hop a go in an ESB at some point.


----------



## benken25

View attachment 66207
i was expecting more aroma from it but overall its a great beer probably hard to live up to the hype its reasonably fresh to bottled on the 12/9/13


----------



## benken25

i was expecting more aroma from it but overall its a great beer probably hard to live up to the hype its reasonably fresh to bottled on the 12/9/13


----------



## MCHammo

First ever Hop Hog tonight. 

Wow.

Now I know what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Helles

Love this beer


----------



## mje1980

I shared a bottle of 3 fountains oude gueze golden blend with a fellow brewer. Good sourness level, but very smooth, and good funk. Really easy to drink. Not cheap but I'd probably buy it again for special occasions.


----------



## rehab

Had a Port Brewing Lost Abbey Inferno and it was great! I am pretty sure I will try anything Lost Abbey related when it comes to NZ after this. Not as much heat as I expected with a name like Inferno but a great drop for sure!


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 66262

Clarke's cathedral blonde 3.9%
A lovely ale from HB Clark Wakefield uk . 
Selected by the cathedral in Wakefield as their own to help raise funds for restorations. 
Cascade hops , as we know , give it a luberly fresh fruity twang .
Fresh off the plane via a friend who arrived today


----------



## rehab

Firestone Walker Grand Reserve Porter. Smoothest Porter I have had to date! I though Ballast Point had this shit on lockdown. I will try and hunt more of this down asap! :icon_drool2:


----------



## mje1980

Trois monts last night. Really love this beer. Sweet malty aroma, almost perfume like aroma. Subtle esters and dry finish, especially considering the 8.5%. Followed up with a life radiuese. Another great beer. Reminds me I need some more dark candy syrup


----------



## rehab

Ballast Point Sculpin IPA fresh from the tap :icon_drool2: The local got it in on Fill Your Own and it was as glorious as ever! I had a beer off between this and Pliny in LA and I am now reminded how Ballast Point won hands down! Maybe one day I will have a better IPA but for now this is easily #1 :beer:


----------



## mwd

Why oh Why can't we get this over the ditch? What's wrong with you Dan Murphy.


----------



## Bizier

Ballast Point Sculpin is boss as f*ck.

A pity that it doesn't package well into small pack. On tap it is sex.


----------



## heyhey

I got a few in me recently.





Pure trash


----------



## bum

Picture quality is going to be even worse than usual. Phone only, no say in lighting or glasware (or surroundings...).




Samuel Adams - Tetravis

Oak aged Belgian Quad. Doesn't seem terribly traditional to me (not one of my preferred styles) but was enjoyable none the less. Cloves on the nose. Dark fruit in the mouth, finishes a little more bitter than I might expect. KInda of suffered a little from being second cab off the ranks after a Chimay blue (750ml bottle for under $10!).




Ace - Pumpkin Hard Cider

Smells almost exactly like pumpkin (raw not roast). Tastes a little tart, mostly sweet none of the pumpkin form the aroma but I'mm assuming this is where the sweetness comes from because it is fairly dry. Sort of sits in about the same place as Lindeman's Peche (except not nearly as sweet) - really good example of girly lolly-water.




Deschutes/Great Lakes Class of 88 Imperial Smoked Porter

Very smokey aroma but more towards campfire/ashy rather than cured meaty. Flavour is roasty smoke with a bitter finish. Perhaps a little bit of astringency hanging around in there too. Nice beer.




Deschutes Jubelale

Not a patch in 2011's (the only other one I've had). This one has a light tropical hop aroma (which is a little weird in a dark beer, for mine), little bit of a sherberty thing going on. The tropical hop gives way in the flavour though. Tastes like a fairly bitter brown. Good but the previous batch I tried had me rushing out to find clone recipes so I could build one (I couldn't build one, incidentally).




AleSmith - X Extra Pale Ale

I saw this and couldn't help expecting something along the lines of Bear Republic's XP - a big yet sessionable APA. Well, this beer sorta aims at the same end via a very different route. Very light bodied, low malt character, light bitterness (for style). Smells great though - classic APA citrus and pine. Looks like they they tried to build a lawnmower beer. Nice but not my bag.


----------



## Dave70

bum said:


> IMG_20131117_160104.jpg
> 
> Ace - Pumpkin Hard Cider
> 
> Smells almost exactly like pumpkin (raw not roast). Tastes a little tart, mostly sweet none of the pumpkin form the aroma but I'mm assuming this is where the sweetness comes from because it is fairly dry. Sort of sits in about the same place as Lindeman's Peche (except not nearly as sweet) - really good example of girly lolly-water.



Who thinks a thread will soon pop up in the Non beer brewing section along the lines of 'Pumkin cider'. 


Just sayin.


----------



## bum

Only if you can do it without actually learning anything.


----------



## punkin

bum said:


> Picture quality is going to be even worse than usual. Phone only, no say in lighting or glasware (or surroundings...).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20131116_213544.jpg
> 
> Samuel Adams - Tetravis
> 
> Oak aged Belgian Quad. Doesn't seem terribly traditional to me (not one of my preferred styles) but was enjoyable none the less. Cloves on the nose. Dark fruit in the mouth, finishes a little more bitter than I might expect. KInda of suffered a little from being second cab off the ranks after a Chimay blue (750ml bottle for under $10!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20131117_160104.jpg
> 
> Ace - Pumpkin Hard Cider
> 
> Smells almost exactly like pumpkin (raw not roast). Tastes a little tart, mostly sweet none of the pumpkin form the aroma but I'mm assuming this is where the sweetness comes from because it is fairly dry. Sort of sits in about the same place as Lindeman's Peche (except not nearly as sweet) - really good example of girly lolly-water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20131117_193713.jpg
> 
> Deschutes/Great Lakes Class of 88 Imperial Smoked Porter
> 
> Very smokey aroma but more towards campfire/ashy rather than cured meaty. Flavour is roasty smoke with a bitter finish. Perhaps a little bit of astringency hanging around in there too. Nice beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20131117_201553.jpg
> 
> Deschutes Jubelale
> 
> Not a patch in 2011's (the only other one I've had). This one has a light tropical hop aroma (which is a little weird in a dark beer, for mine), little bit of a sherberty thing going on. The tropical hop gives way in the flavour though. Tastes like a fairly bitter brown. Good but the previous batch I tried had me rushing out to find clone recipes so I could build one (I couldn't build one, incidentally).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20131117_210906.jpg
> 
> AleSmith - X Extra Pale Ale
> 
> I saw this and couldn't help expecting something along the lines of Bear Republic's XP - a big yet sessionable APA. Well, this beer sorta aims at the same end via a very different route. Very light bodied, low malt character, light bitterness (for style). Smells great though - classic APA citrus and pine. Looks like they they tried to build a lawnmower beer. Nice but not my bag.




 :lol:


----------



## bum

New Belgium - Rampant Imperial IPA

Aroma is mild but lovely dankness, a little malt. Flavour is a bit more dank and some pine and a bit more malt (slightly sweet caramel) but this beer is all about that firm but controlled bitterness. All up in your business from the very start right through to a long, lovely fade. Exactly the sort of bitterness that I love in the style.




Anchor Brewing - Big Leaf Maple Red Ale

Brewed with maple syrup, I'm lead to believe. I guess that stuff doesn't fully ferment out like I would imagine because this beer is super unbalanced towards sweetness. A little toasty malt reigns it in. Just. Brittle toffee flavour everywhere. Some bitterness comes in at the fade and doesn't gel with the rest of the beer despite being quite welcome.




New Belgium - Fresh Hop IPA

The hops are certified salmon safe - and thank Christ for that, amirite? Won't someone think of the salmon? I'd be happy if I made it but they kinda pantsed themselves here by releasing this at the same time as Rampant. That is a significantly better beer. A bit resinous on the nose. Chewy malt with moderate bitterness to balance. Some citrus. A little unfocused maybe but still a nice beer.

[EDIT: torpor]


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Where do you get your delicacies from bum? Postage or is there a local in melbourne?


----------



## tricache

So these might have rocked up for my early Christmas present...but I'm not allowed to drink them till Christmas


----------



## rehab

I think these are joining the can range over here shortly so will have go when I see them.


----------



## Bizier

Bum is getting them from a little local bottlo called Horse's Mouth.


----------



## bum

Bizier said:


> Bum is getting them from a little local bottlo called Horse's Mouth.


Supermarket down the road, actually.

Tonight's DROP:

Heretic - Evil Cousin (tap): Same as the bottle but way more betterer.

Dog Fish Head India Brown Ale (tap): Possibly the most sessionable dark beer I've ever had. Still roasty in aroma and flavour but _just_ thin enough and dry enough (but not actually thin or dry) to sit on for extended periods. None of their typical oiliness. I recall not being terribly impressed with it in the bottle.

Ballast Point - Victory At Sea Coffee Vanilla Imperial Porter (tap): Aroma is all US iced coffee. Flavour is upfront coffee with a touch of vanilla, no hops, any bitterness seems like it is roast-/coffee-derived. Every single bit of its 11% is entirely hidden. Not a huge coffee guy but this is a technical masterpiece.

Ballast Point - Sculpin IPA: People who are rating this significantly over Big Eye are having a laugh. Double **** those who rate it over Pliny the Elder. I rate Big Eye as the best AIPA you can (reliably) find in Australia so hold your goddamned tongue for a second. Anyway, it is really nice. Pretty much all stonefruit up front with a touch of sherberty citrus. Would be surprised if the grist was _hugely_ different to Big Eye.

[EDIT: more words = more good]


----------



## Mardoo

So you're THERE then, you Bum


----------



## lukiferj

So these might have rocked up for my early Christmas present...but I'm not allowed to drink them till Christmas

1452371_10152029096784400_22380390_n.jpg


I give you until the end of the week


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

B/s supermarket, what one?? I'd be lucky to get a s&w pacific ale at my local supermarket bottle shop :s


----------



## lukiferj

B/s supermarket, what one?? I'd be lucky to get a s&w pacific ale at my local supermarket bottle shop :s


Reckon you might find he's in the US at the moment.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Righto, should have donned on to that.

I won't tell you guys that I googled "horses mouth bottle shop" then h34r:


----------



## rehab

bum said:


> Supermarket down the road, actually.
> 
> Tonight's DROP:
> 
> Heretic - Evil Cousin (tap): Same as the bottle but way more betterer.
> 
> Dog Fish Head India Brown Ale (tap): Possibly the most sessionable dark beer I've ever had. Still roasty in aroma and flavour but _just_ thin enough and dry enough (but not actually thin or dry) to sit on for extended periods. None of their typical oiliness. I recall not being terribly impressed with it in the bottle.
> 
> Ballast Point - Victory At Sea Coffee Vanilla Imperial Porter (tap): Aroma is all US iced coffee. Flavour is upfront coffee with a touch of vanilla, no hops, any bitterness seems like it is roast-/coffee-derived. Every single bit of its 11% is entirely hidden. Not a huge coffee guy but this is a technical masterpiece.
> 
> Ballast Point - Sculpin IPA: People who are rating this significantly over Big Eye are having a laugh. Double **** those who rate it over Pliny the Elder. I rate Big Eye as the best AIPA you can (reliably) find in Australia so hold your goddamned tongue for a second. Anyway, it is really nice. Pretty much all stonefruit up front with a touch of sherberty citrus. Would be surprised if the grist was _hugely_ different to Big Eye.
> 
> [EDIT: more words = more good]


I had Sculpin and Pliny fresh and Sculpin had more balance. Pliny had a bitterness that took too long before actual flavour came through.

I have only had Big Eye in cans and Bombers so cannot tell how much better it gets fresh. Sculpin takes some beating when not in a bottle (which can be shitty and metallic) 
Barrel Aged Armegeddon from Epic is the second best beer I have had on tap. The trouble is it is now blended with regular Armageddon too much and so not enough barrel goodness to notice a difference.


----------



## verysupple

Mmmm. Enjoying a Weihenstephaner hefe weissbier right now. It doesn't matter how many times I drink this (and that's a fair chunk of all the commercial beer I drink), it still gives me the "wow" every time. Such an awesome beer. I fear I will spend my entire brewing career chasing something this good...and that's just not gonna happen  .


----------



## Bizier

bum said:


> Ballast Point - Sculpin IPA: People who are rating this significantly over Big Eye are having a laugh. Double **** those who rate it over Pliny the Elder. I rate Big Eye as the best AIPA you can (reliably) find in Australia so hold your goddamned tongue for a second. Anyway, it is really nice. Pretty much all stonefruit up front with a touch of sherberty citrus. Would be surprised if the grist was _hugely_ different to Big Eye.


You need to get it fresh on tap to make a comparison. It might just not be for you, but I found it delicious AND I drink the absolute shit out of the Big Eye that they bring in to Aus. it is my go to beverage here.


----------



## bum

Perhaps the bottle I got was a little long in the tooth but it was very hop-forward so I'm not inclined to think so - I just sniffed the bottle and it still smells pretty hoppy the next morning. Was a _really_ nice beer. Bottle to bottle I'm just not finding it amazingly better than a fresh Big Eye. But I think Big Eye is the best import we can count on finding so that opinion shouldn't be seen as a criticism.

In other news, this morning is gonna be a slow one, I think...


----------



## mje1980

Going to try bottling into champagne bottles this arvo, and while doing so, I'm going to crack a few uk ales. Been too long since I had some. 

St. Peter's ruby red ale. 

Norton old hooky ( I like this one )

Fullers ESB

I'll try my challenger bitter brewed with the mangrove jacks burton ale yeast as well. Been in the keg for a few weeks now, so time to re evaluate. I quite liked it on first impression, just waiting for the yeast to drop a little.


----------



## Lodan

Had the st peters red the other day. a delicious balance of malt with a slight crisp bitterness.


----------



## tricache

lukiferj said:


> I give you until the end of the week


They are sitting at work OUT of the fridge for that reason!


----------



## bum

I think imma start just listing stuffs (unless I really wish to generate some hate).

Lost Coast - Downtown Brown (tap)
Drakes - IPA
De Molen - Bed and Breakfast
Haand Briggeriert - Dark Force (pretty amazeballs)


----------



## mje1980

St. Peter's ruby red is sensational IMHO. Super uk malty toffee caramel and smooth as, yum!


----------



## angus_grant

When in burleigh!!
Looking forward to the hassle hop!!





Prob should add I went up to the brewery and hassled some staff member to come down and serve me. Got a sixer of the hef, pale ale, and the my wife's bitter. 4 pack of IPA, 2 bottles of the duke lager and 1 tally of the hassle hop!

They had a brew on when I went in. Nice smell of mashed grain. Not sure if they were mashing or had already finished, but smelt really nice. 

Hopefully going along to their Friday night do with a mate.


----------



## Danwood

angus_grant said:


> When in burleigh!!
> Looking forward to the hassle hop!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1385016659.046872.jpg
> 
> Prob should add I went up to the brewery and hassled some staff member to come down and serve me. Got a sixer of the hef, pale ale, and the my wife's bitter. 4 pack of IPA, 2 bottles of the duke lager and 1 tally of the hassle hop!
> 
> They had a brew on when I went in. Nice smell of mashed grain. Not sure if they were mashing or had already finished, but smelt really nice.
> 
> Hopefully going along to their Friday night do with a mate.


I think Hassel Hop was their Melbourne SpecTapular beer last time, from hazy memory? 

I know I enjoyed it...


----------



## punkin




----------



## bum

Lagunitas - Little' Sumpin' Wild

I guess it is a Belgian, Imperialised version of Little Sumpin' Sumpin'. Didn't dig the phenolic thing it had going on. Kinda wish I'd gotten the regular version but still happy to have tried it as I don't imagine I'd get any other chance. Also had a few others (Pils, PS, IPA, Hairy Eyeball) and none were as good as I remember. Dunno if they're a little off their game (or if the accountants got to them) or if the old tongue is getting a little tired. They were getting rid of grist while I was leaving - the place smelled amazing and made me want to brew pretty bad (which is handy since that's how I brew).

Some pictures that don't necessarily show what is in the glass right now but holy shit would you just look at this:






Some IGA supermarket in the middle of NOWHERE.




I don't rate Pliny _that_ highly in the bottle but at that price? Yeah, I had to buy a few.


----------



## sp0rk

bum said:


> Some IGA supermarket in the middle of NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20131121_123600.jpg
> 
> I don't rate Pliny _that_ highly in the bottle but at that price? Yeah, I had to buy a few.


Might have zip to my local iga on my ride home this afternoon


----------



## Blitzer

Lol I think he may be in the US.


----------



## sp0rk

Derp, read IGA and assumed
Dammit, knew it was too good to be true :/


----------



## Dan Pratt

$7 bucks for a 6 pack of Bear Republic Racer #5 :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## bum

Really, really enjoying a Mikkeller Santa's Little Helper (2012) right now.


----------



## Byran

Lodan said:


> Has anyone tried James Squire's Constable Copper Ale?
> Had a few off tap the other night, smashable ale


I had one the other day but only in the bottle. Its pretty much a proper mild. I think they done a great job with this one.Tastes really nice and at 3.5% not a bad driver/ count beer. I think this and the coopers mid are the tits. I liked it way more than xxxx gold cans. lol


----------



## Bizier

ED: Sculpin not a scratch on fresh draught version, but I had to cop the expense to just back my claims based on ageing data.


----------



## eamonnfoley

4 pack of Bridge Road Brewers Single Hops IPAs (Ella, Vic Secret, Galaxy, Summer). Very enjoyable and fresh from BWS.


----------



## Bizier

Woah, that baby fires with both barrels and has a kick. I have a bit of a jammed up schnozz, but it doesn't seem overly aromatic, malt flavour is alright, firm bitterness and burn baby burn.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Pretty damn tasty. 
Sweating like a priest at the moment in 32deg heat 70% humidity.


----------



## bum

Linden St - Old Brick Bitter (Tap. Brewery local to where I am staying at the moment, this is pretty much identical to the Old Speckled Hen clone I made (which is to say kinda OSH-y but good enough))
Lagunitas - Brown Shugga (Tap. Holy god, amazing)
Ballast Point - Sculpin IPA (Tap. At the risk of causing further controversy with my opinions...Gorgeous buuuuuut the difference between Pliny bottle to tap is way bigger. Also prefer Pliny in the bottle.
Evil Twin - Falco (Tap. Shithouse. Proper shithouse. I make better beer than this every batch and I make some shit I'm pretty ashamed of sometimes. No obvious brewing flaws, just a fuckedly design beer)
Cellarmaker - Hop Slangin' IPA (Tap. Smells amazing but hideously dry and unbalanced)
A coupe bottled Plinys.


----------



## Lecterfan

Rebellion Brewery's seasonal release this time around is an IPA. ******* delicious, great job Millet Man if you happen to see this. Lingering bitterness and good hop aroma/flavour and good mouthfeel thanks to the higher (than their standard) abv...


----------



## DU99

Must check My local IGA


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 66493

Found this in Glenden of all places !(small mining village 2hrs west of Mackay)
was only $2 a bottle bbf 10/13 which may explain it, still tasting very good even after a bumpy flight to Brisbane .
Wasn't an iga but sounds like I will be searching all the local ones ASAP :super:


----------



## bum

Lecterfan said:


> Rebellion Brewery's seasonal release this time around is an IPA. ******* delicious, great job Millet Man if you happen to see this. Lingering bitterness and good hop aroma/flavour and good mouthfeel thanks to the higher (than their standard) abv...


Was Millet Man previously at O'Briens or am I thinking of the wrong guy?

Had Evil Twin/De Molen Ashray Heart since my last post and it is AMAZING. De Molen's greasy fingerprints are all over this. Got their signature dark beer thing all over them shits. So great. Also had Haand Bryggeriet's Odin's Tipple which is a repeat for me but so amazing. Currently on Coronado's Island IPA which smells kinda bad but drinks okay. Would be mildy pissed if I brewed it though. Muddy but drinkable and not entirely without interest.

[EDIT: so drunk on beers you can't get]


----------



## Lecterfan

bum said:


> Was Millet Man previously at O'Briens or am I thinking of the wrong guy?


Same guy, same business - the bottles still say O'Briens, so perhaps Rebellion Brewery is more just the name of the venue itself.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

So so so smooth. As described, big nose, juicy hop flavour, solid body but not too sweet.


----------



## rehab

Nogne 0 100. I would have waited on this but the Wife grabbed it from the stash and I had been working mighty hard this weekend. Never had a bad beer from these guys and this is my top choice right now (just above the Saison and 500)


----------



## Helles

last night 
Very tasty SWMBO bought it home as well as a couple of Feral Hop Hogs


----------



## Thefatdoghead

manticle said:


> Ballast point IPA:
> 
> Bought from a supermarket bottleshop. Loads of hop flavour and up front bitterness. Would prefer more in the malt department personally but nothing i'm about to fault.


I thought it had heaps of malt presence. Almost too much for me. It kinda grew on me after a few but im sure the dan murphys treatment did a job on the hops.


----------



## bum

I'm not not sure Uncle Dan always give it the love it (or any other beer) deserves but it definitely exhibits the US maltiness that no local IPA has. We don't do it right.

Doesn't mean it should sit in Manticle's pocket, naturally.


----------



## eamonnfoley

Weihenstephan Pils - best before Aug 2014. Perfect.


----------



## Bizier

bum said:


> [EDIT: so drunk on beers you can't get]


F.Y.b.


----------



## yum beer

foles said:


> Weihenstephan Pils - best before Aug 2014. Perfect.


Oh yeah, straight off the boat......


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Rogue Dead Guy ale. Was disappointed, the supposed toffee notes were not very pronounced and its claim to be well balanced threw me off as its needed more bitterness IMHO.

Not a good first impression of Rogue beers for me :-(


----------



## bum

Quiet one today.

Stone - IPA (Tap. Yeah, this brewery still only makes two beers that I rate at all and this isn't one of them)
Mikkeller - Big Worse Worst Worster (Whoa. Super boozy but pretty damned nice if you can hang at the top end of town.)

I _may_ end up cracking some IPAs when done with the Mikkeller. I don't intend to but those 17%ers have a mind of their own.


----------



## Bizier

I think I am all big and shit for drinking 13% IPA, and you just have to shit all over it, don't you Bum.


----------



## rehab

bum said:


> Quiet one today.
> 
> Stone - IPA (Tap. Yeah, this brewery still only makes two beers that I rate at all and this isn't one of them)
> Mikkeller - Big Worse Worst Worster (Whoa. Super boozy but pretty damned nice if you can hang at the top end of town.)
> 
> I _may_ end up cracking some IPAs when done with the Mikkeller. I don't intend to but those 17%ers have a mind of their own.


Is Ruination one of the ones you rate?

PS 17% psssht what? Are you driving or something? tell me when you hit 42%


----------



## Bribie G

XXXX "heavy" was until recently a Queensland only brew, the big brother of the ubiquitous Gold. When I was in FNQ a few years ago it was disappearing rapidly on tap, as Lion seemed to be pushing Toohey's New as the "heavy" brew.

Interesting to see it popping up around NSW now, and tallies to boot. Maybe brewed at Lidcombe. I had been concerned back then that heavy was going to become a "heritage" brew like Reschs that they kept going in a few token outlets. However I wouldn't mind betting that after the recent push by CUB that put VB back on top, Lion are putting a bit of firmness back into the old brews.

Surprisingly quaffable as the first drink of the day, clean and a fair bitterness from the Cluster, and far better than the appalling Tooheys New beer-mimicing substance. Wouldn't recommend drinking it after a HB, however B)


----------



## manticle

feral hop hog stubbie bought from coles.

Have had this on tap many times and enjoyed it but the stubbie was awful. Not sure if coles (other 6 varied beers I bought were all fine) or what but down the sink after two sips.

Just wrong in many ways - like hopped vomit.


----------



## mje1980

Bribie G said:


> xxxx.jpg
> 
> XXXX "heavy" was until recently a Queensland only brew, the big brother of the ubiquitous Gold. When I was in FNQ a few years ago it was disappearing rapidly on tap, as Lion seemed to be pushing Toohey's New as the "heavy" brew.
> 
> Interesting to see it popping up around NSW now, and tallies to boot. Maybe brewed at Lidcombe. I had been concerned back then that heavy was going to become a "heritage" brew like Reschs that they kept going in a few token outlets. However I wouldn't mind betting that after the recent push by CUB that put VB back on top, Lion are putting a bit of firmness back into the old brews.
> 
> Surprisingly quaffable as the first drink of the day, clean and a fair bitterness from the Cluster, and far better than the appalling Tooheys New beer-mimicing substance. Wouldn't recommend drinking it after a HB, however B)


I really enjoyed the gold in pt Douglas when I was there. I'd rather real ale but fat chance of that becoming available haha. Anyway I found it was quite drinkable and very clean but with enough flavour to be good enough to have a few. I found I could drink a few with zero issues the next day. 

Big push down here by xxxx, seems to be in most pubs n clubs.


----------



## bum

stillinrehab said:


> Is Ruination one of the ones you rate?


A seasonal (one-off?) variant I had in the States a couple years ago. A double dry-hopped version. Was pretty nice and missed their usual rough bittering.

You didn't ask but the other Old Guardian. Haven't had it since the 2010 though.

[EDIT: typo and poor drunctuation]


----------



## Mall

Had one of these beasts at Vue De Monde last night. Outrageously priced at $55 for a 330ml but an awesome drop and all the more tasty when the boss is paying.


----------



## punkin

You win.


----------



## rehab

bum said:


> A seasonal (one-off?) variant I had in the States a couple years ago. A double dry-hopped version. Was pretty nice and missed their usual rough bittering.
> 
> You didn't ask but the other Old Guardian. Haven't had it since the 2010 though.
> 
> [EDIT: typo and poor drunctuation]


I had their Ruination and it was not too bad but RuinTen was awesome. It was Double Dry Hopped with a blend of centennial and citra. Good times. Oaked AB is the only other I have enjoyed of theirs


----------



## rehab

Back on topic I had a 650ml of GF Le Freak and wish they would go back to releasing the stubbies. A 4pk was pretty economical and you don't have to commit to 9% of bomber goodness. Tasty as F**k though.

Also have the Yeasty Boys 2013 PKB remix lined up for later and a new brewery from over here called Panhead. It is run by one of the guys from Tuatara who broke away.


----------



## Bizier

I just made my own mid strength. 

Drink half a pint of soda.
Add one half pint of hop hog.



Thin, but aromatic.

Apologies Brendan V.


----------



## bum

Bizier said:


> hop hog...Thin, but aromatic.


Yup.


----------



## idzy

Hi Guys,

Just posted about trying a new release by Mountain Goat, called Summer Ale. It is in a can, what the? Anyways, my thoughts are here:

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/76826-mountain-goat-summer-ale-and-steam-ale-side-by-side/#entry1107800

Cheers,
Idzy


----------



## Bizier

And now I have a carton of Ballast Point Big Eye with a date 09/14 - woo!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Tried that last night actually, very impressed! I saved the SN Torpedo for after it, a mistake in hindsight (torpedo was still very good)


----------



## jlm

And its finally made its way to Tas. I'm not a big IPA man but its a solid drop, especially for the price. Rolling a few over while planting the tomatoes out, the 6'er may vanish but I've got tomorrow off..............


----------



## Donske

jlm said:


> And its finally made its way to Tas. I'm not a big IPA man but its a solid drop, especially for the price. Rolling a few over while planting the tomatoes out, the 6'er may vanish but I've got tomorrow off..............


You might need it, I always pull up a bit dusty after a session of Big Eyes, not sure why, rarely have that issue with other IPAs, maybe I just drink too many of them.


----------



## lukiferj

A sixer goes down way to easily.


----------



## bum

Fairly unexciting few days (all things considered) as I am in the middle of nowhere.

AleSmith - Speedyway Stout (very nice bit a touch too much coffee for me)
Golden Road - Better Weather IPA (smells great but drinks _okay_. If it came from my brewery I suppose I would't start slashing up but pretty gutted to be drinking it here though)
Boatswain - Chocolate Stout (not a great beer but probably the best tallie I ever got for $2. Nice enough roasty choc thing going on, kinda ordinary-ish)
Hangar 24 - Columbus IPA (Smells great but taste is something of a let down. Small amount of resiny-goodness saves it. Accidenitally bought two - little annoyed)
AleSmith IPA - Light aroma for styel but what is there indicates a delish beer, some dankess, some stonefruit. Beer is not delish. Bitterness seems sour somehow - can't explain it properly. Fucked.)
Stone - Arrogant Bastard Ale (Had it at home before but decided to give a fresh bottle a go. Roast is way out of balance. Signature rough bittering.)
Boatswain - American IPA (American bottle of shit)
Rodenbach- Grand Cru (Two 750ml bottles for under $20 total. NBD.)
Sierra Nevada - Celebration 2013 (Had it local a few times now and always rated it below pretty much everyone else. It is low on on hop/malt aroma/flavour compared to similar local beers but I'm coming around to it purely as an example of amazing bitterness)

[EDIT: celebrating Thanksgiving with the Celebrations a little too hard)


----------



## Bribie G

mje1980 said:


> I really enjoyed the gold in pt Douglas when I was there. I'd rather real ale but fat chance of that becoming available haha. Anyway I found it was quite drinkable and very clean but with enough flavour to be good enough to have a few. I found I could drink a few with zero issues the next day.
> 
> Big push down here by xxxx, seems to be in most pubs n clubs.


The XXXX Gold is, I believe, derived from the XXXX heavy by reducing the sugar in the brew, it could even be all malt. They use Golden Cluster hop flowers. The "heavy" is a very nice drop indeed served off the wooden barrel as it's not pasteurised and served on gravity. Could sink a few of those.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Bribie G said:


> The XXXX Gold is, I believe, derived from the XXXX heavy by reducing the sugar in the brew, it could even be all malt. They use Golden Cluster hop flowers. The "heavy" is a very nice drop indeed served off the wooden barrel as it's not pasteurised and served on gravity. Could sink a few of those.


I'm a fan of XXXX off the wooden keg. its just another dimension from the norm.


----------



## kalbarluke

_WALLACE_ said:


> I'm a fan of XXXX off the wooden keg. its just another dimension from the norm.


They have it at the Brekky Creek. Totally agree the wooden cask adds a lot.


----------



## Bizier

Bum, I think you should enter your whole person into the first world problems thread.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I enjoy how he managed to find something disappointing about every beer.


----------



## goomboogo

Liam_snorkel said:


> I enjoy how he managed to find something disappointing about every beer.


He's just trying to make us feel better about missing out.


----------



## bum

goomboogo said:


> He's just trying to make us feel better about missing out.


I assure you that this is not my motivation.

Heading out to Firestone Walker in a few.

bbl


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Have a terrible time.


----------



## Bizier

I hope the beers smell great and taste disgusting.


----------



## manticle

I heard firestone walker is where they get all the taint chemicals for aroxa and siebel.

I heard firestone walker is where they make budwieser.

I heard firestone walker is run by a witch who keeps a magic tiger in a cage who eats you from the inside out, starting at the toes.


----------



## mje1980

Firestone walker and the beer factory. Which one would bum be? Augustus gloop?? . We're all jealous, admit it


----------



## Donske

Good beer, really refreshing, only issue is the saison yeast isn't as pronounced as I expected.


----------



## bum

Chicken was counted before it hatched. My ride bent me over a little and made me miss it for no real reason (twice, I think).

Why are other people so complicated? I just want beer. It's not that hard.


----------



## manticle

You had a narrow escape.


----------



## nu_brew

Brewed today but drank commercials while doing it. 

3 Big Eye, this is a good beer. 

Had a Saison Du Pont at mash out, excellent and also hopefully similar to what I've cubed today. 

Drinking a Faro Boon now, way too sweet for my tastes.


----------



## nu_brew

liefmans oud bruin 



subtle


----------



## Bizier

Nice


----------



## Liam_snorkel

So good.


----------



## bum

EJ Phair - Cumbre del Diablo IPA (Tap. Really nice, all summit, apparently. Will have to grab some)
Beer Valley - Many Farms Fresh Hop Ale (Tap. Malt smelled bready-to-doughy, hops were floral without being perfumey, tasted great)
Beer Valley - Black Flag Imperial Stout (Tap. Leans harder on the coffee than I like but a beautifully crafted beer)
Rodenbach - Grand Cru (Tap. Smells sharper/more acidic than in the bottle)
Drake's Brewing - Drakonic Imperial Stout
Lagunitas - Lucky 13 (Smells amazing, resiny and fruit leaning towards berries, maybe. Very nice bitterness.)


----------



## bum

Anchorage - Galaxy White IPA, bottled with Brett (potentially the single most confused beer I've ever tipped)
Santa Clara Valley - Peralta Porter
Clown Shoes - Bombay Berserker (Had lots of tops (and a quite a few better) beers this trip but this is the only one so far that has had me trying to formulate a clone recipe while I'm drinking it. Great but not beyond reality that I could muster something similar)
Oakland Brewing Company - Sticky Zipper IPA (felt compelled to buy something super local before I left for LA, nice dankness but everything else is a bit shit. Would not bang)
Evil Twin/some Spanish brewery with a long, complicated name I cannot recall - Aún Más a Jesus (The duck's. If it wasn't for that execrable Falco they make this brewery (Evil Twin) would be in my top 5 based on what I've had so far)
Pretty Things Beer & Ale (urgh) Project - Our Finest Regards: Barleywine (Apart from the torturous name, this is kinda nice. Big, English-type barleywine. Possibly a little more approachable than I would hope for but is very pleasant. Big malt presence without ever getting sweet. GOOD DROP)

[EDIT: complicated parenthesis situation is too hard for a drunk vulva]


----------



## Camo6

This is how I feel about you right now.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kd-Sa_3iBVA





Enjoy, mate.


----------



## mje1980

nu_brew said:


> liefmans oud bruin subtle


Did you buy online or at a very rare bottle shop ?!.


----------



## nu_brew

Did you buy online or at a very rare bottle shop ?!.
Bought at Grain and grape when I was picking up ingredients on Saturday morning. I usually get a couple of beer to try when I'm there.


----------



## Northside Novice

Liam_snorkel said:


> So good.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1385884651.173690.jpg


Man looks very nice but farked if I can tell what it is ? Cage n cork so got a chubby  Belgian ?


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 66693

Grafliches brauhaus 'arconrau' dopplebock 7.2%
Recommended by the German club (Bris) recommenderer !
When I buyed it I thought ' yeah ok , what ever ' the label looks very commercial and uniform just another mainstream German goo fest . No the reconmenderer says it's the best one ever tried . Yeah no probs , bye x
Fuk me , the recommenderer was bang on chaps , hands down (haven't been to Germany )best dopplebock I have ever drunk in Brisbane ! Just tastes fresh and clean and smokey . But not too smokey , just neigh to be smooth as silk above the malty caractuer of the mashy dance . 
What a surprise , we'll not really , the Germans don't make a bad beer do they ?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Man looks very nice but farked if I can tell what it is ? Cage n cork so got a chubby  Belgian ?


Moa imperial stout. It's pretty damn tasty.


----------



## Northside Novice

Cool haven't tried that but I do like their stuff 
T


----------



## Northside Novice

Oki pressing the envelop now , me uploads are nearly maxt out being a non financial member ( freeloader/bum)
But me n the fam are flying to pomgolia Thursday and I couldn't leave without rejoicing in beer !
Soo this is still my all time favourite beer and all though it may be clone able I don't want to go there and spoil my love affair xx if you haven't tried it please do , it's from a lil Belgian brewery from their university precinct (not that I have been there or studied at any uni !) it's good guys , beer happiness x 3.14 ?View attachment 66694
View attachment 66695

Hopus leffe bvre. 8.3%
Bout as far from USA brewed ales as possible , just simple and delightful


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 66696

So boys merry Christmas and all that check out the face in me glass
Shove ya westys and grab ya lips onto Santa ghost froff , am pretty much having inter course with this ale , 
Rejoice it
Or be merry


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Just had a look on beercellar, seems they've made one with citra as an additional hop. Had that?


----------



## bum

Bootleggers - Palomino Pale Ale (Pretty much SNPA but a little less crystaly maybe?)
Dogfish Head - Namaste (Way estery)
Deschutes - Hop Henge IPA (Had this three or four years ago and it went right into my top 5 IPAs and has stayed there ever since. Had one last night and it was balls. I don't think it has changed any. It's not you. It's me. I think we should see other beers.)


----------



## Dave70

The whole point of this thread is not only to report on beer, but to make others jealous. 
Some of us are more sensitive to visual cue's you know.
Post some ******* photos will ya. (nice ones)


----------



## Bizier

northside novice said:


> Not yet but I think it would be shite , Which is hard for me to think , but I really dis like the u s of America . To me they are the enemy and their hops are for fools , cardigan whereas , drug cheats and mostly the dishonest, trying to get a quick fix off the human burn . Yes I juxtaposed .


You paint with broad strokes NN, not even with a brush, more like Farrah Fawcett (oh wait, she is the enemy).


----------



## bum

Dave70 said:


> The whole point of this thread is not only to report on beer, but to make others jealous.
> Some of us are more sensitive to visual cue's you know.
> Post some ******* photos will ya. (nice ones)


I've pretty much stopped taking pictures for this trip. Always low light, often in red cups.


----------



## Bribie G

Coopers now have the gig for doing BUL Carlsberg. Local Liquorstax has it on for $40 a carton so I got one in for the QLD rellies as I only have a couple of ESBs on tap at the moment. They brought Bundy so I'm drinking most of the Carlsberg.



- pic to tittilate Dave.

They have made a very decent fist of it, no mouse piss and it even tastes OK when warmed up a bit. The previous CUB effort was a bit bland, this one has a few nice notes. Anyway I've never found Carlsberg cooking variety lager to be an outstanding beer, but the local version certainly holds its own against the usual Euroswill imports like Oettinger, Henninger etc.


----------



## nu_brew

Bridgeport IPA. 

Good bitterness. Tasty beer. Bottle conditioned. Refreshing but not mind blowing. Swilling from the bottle as an afterworld number. 

A couple more from these guys to try tonight.


----------



## bum

Ballast Point - Habanero Sculpin (Tap. A bad idea but well executed)
The Bruery - Smoking Wood (Tap. V.nice)
Great Divide - Oak Aged Yeti (Tap. Gorgeous)
Maui - CoCoNut Porter (Tap)
Drake's - 1500 (Tap. Classic APA)
Mother Earth - Cali Creamin' (Tap)
Hangar 24 - Alt-bier (Tap. Serviceable, I suppose)
Stone - Enjoy By 12.13.13 (Smells like sorta-herbal catpiss)
North Coast - Old Rasputin (only on nitro, yo. No biggie)
Angel City - IPA (Tap. Smells great)
Kostrietzer - Schwartz (Tap. Not sure I could tell any difference from the bottle we get at home)
Green Flash - Green Bullet (The shop only got them in today. Little underwhelming given they bill it as a "triple IPA" but it is probably my favourite beer from them)


----------



## Not For Horses

bum said:


> A bad idea but well executed


Does this make it ok though? I don't really like chilli beer as a general rule. I don't like that roast capsicum/antipasto vibe in my beers.


----------



## Lodan

Mismatch - Archie's Red Ale
Really quite nice. Malty start, bitter finish, great malt and hop aroma
http://www.mismatchbrewing.com.au/archieredale.html


----------



## nu_brew

this one's the czar but had the kingpin first both pretty good. Love the dry finish on this one could drink buckets of it! 

Also new glassware FTW!

Also heater in December because ******* hell Melbourne!


----------



## heyhey

Another Dan's trip


----------



## bum

Not For Horses said:


> Does this make it ok though?


Nope. It wasn't capsicum-y at all though. All heat and chili flavour.


----------



## pk.sax

Gonna be busy. So far, Kooinda Valhalla golden ale. Yum.


----------



## Bizier

Dottignies Saison... nice.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

An effervescent black APA. pretty nice.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Not well versed in the style but this is a very tasty sour


----------



## Donske

Liam_snorkel said:


> Not well versed in the style but this is a very tasty sour
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1386417495.405311.jpg


I tried that yesterday afternoon, very tasty, not sure I could justify the $40 price tag for a 750ml again though.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

$20 at brisbane brewhouse.


----------



## pk.sax




----------



## bum

Mendichino - Talon DIPA (Looks like a local ALDI equivalent but probably has the balanace closest to my most prefered for style)
Monk's Cafe - Flemish Sour Ale (Barely to style. For n00bs only)
Eaglerock - XPA (gushed; first US gusher for me)
Dogfish Head - American Beauty (Not at all the AIPA it claims to be but is okay. Would not buy again)
Firestone Walker - Double Jack (******* amazing fresh. Gutted I was snipped on getting to the brewery)
Clown Shoes - Chocolate Sombrero (not sure what they think a Mexican stout is but this would be really nice without the OTT alc heat)

Anyway, pretty drunk tonight...


----------



## pk.sax

Just had a Hargreaves hill ESB from the bottle. This is the second one in 2 weeks, first one at Yarra valley dairy farm was pretty meh.
This one was loads better but it still seems to me that Hargie has dropped the ball. It's not even close to the bitterness I remember and the hop hit has subsided completely. This was first beer of night so I'm pretty disappointed. Bottle was from Plonk, they really take care of their beers there.


----------



## Danwood

I've never had a bad Hargreaves beer...sorry to hear your disappointed review PF.

I have some of their Pale atm...fantastic fruity and fresh hop aroma/flavour and a good, firm bitterness.

The ESB is usually my favorite though...especially when they're using NS.


----------



## pk.sax

Shit happens. I'm going to try them on tap again when I get a chance. It was just, less punchier than I remember.

Now, 

Yummy. Alcohol. 9%. Oh yum.


----------



## Northside Novice

Pomgolia is lovely in the winter , lots of greys , artistic n that n lots of excuses to indulge in what we all love most ! 

After the first pots went in , some nice keepers were found !


----------



## Northside Novice

From that tv show some watched vs the Belgians ! 
Very nice stout , strong and smooth but you can not compare to a abbey brew , stupid tv .


----------



## Northside Novice

It's all in the moment , the half or two ...


Note special , just a haul from the shelves while grocery shopping !


----------



## Northside Novice

Any time , any village . Why can't we have this !





Pomerania lovely


----------



## pk.sax

There are those that like beer.

And there are ***** like NN.

Anyway


----------



## Northside Novice

West stockworth , the white hart . 2000 ltr brewery , fresh as , only use Nottingham dry yeast . Bloody nice pint


----------



## Northside Novice

The cellar is 13 ft under the river level (Trent ) constant moisture , choice or what !


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> The cellar is 13 ft under the river level (Trent ) constant moisture , choice or what !


"It's people like you what cause unrest".


----------



## Northside Novice

Got to have a dog ! Back home now


----------



## MashPaddler

Double jack was lovely, good balance given the high alcohol

Suffolk Ale - delicious, brown sugar treacle sugar flavoured malts, must.. get... more


----------



## pk.sax

Pours a tight head, goes down slowly. Can feel the resins coating the back of my throat and roof of my mouth. Pours bright. Not very fruity, more straight up bitter but malty too. Like. Not sure if be a repeat offender though, nothing comforting in this. Prefer the northern hemisphere harvest.


----------



## Bizier

Is there an idea of freshness PF? Perhaps they use the retarded ridiculous Julian calendar system.

Just because I disagree with your assessment of the beer.


----------



## pk.sax

Can't decipher. Neck says 3101207:16

I had let the beer warm to what felt like 10-12 degrees in the bottle. Took me a while to down it too, got piney towards the end.


----------



## Donske

practicalfool said:


> Can't decipher. Neck says 3101207:16 I had let the beer warm to what felt like 10-12 degrees in the bottle. Took me a while to down it too, got piney towards the end.


I really didn't enjoy that beer when I tried it, maybe a bad bottle but to me is was just a bitter mess, almost undrinkable.


----------



## Westo

im drinking my way through a 6 pack of James Squire Porter while i wait for my true love to cool down in the fridge that being Sierra Nevada Torpedo IPA  :chug: :beerbang:


----------



## fletcher

just had my first landlord, and now i know what the fuss is about. as has been done by folk a thousand times before, hereth begins my clone attempt journey...


----------



## Bizier

practicalfool said:


> Can't decipher. Neck says 3101207:16 I had let the beer warm to what felt like 10-12 degrees in the bottle. Took me a while to down it too, got piney towards the end.


It is a lot of flavour for cellar temp, but I could seriously smash pints of it until I inevitably succumb to the power of the grog.
Don't give up on it. See if you can keep a finger on the pulse for a fresh shipment. I always have an active dialogue with my local store for time out from delivery and when the things landed. Luckily for me, a lot comes in to Aus close by, so I try to make hay while the beer still shines.


----------



## bum

Yeah, my experience of Hoptimum didn't like up with yours either, PK. Sounds like your guy might have been pretty old. Try it again if you find some fresh ones. It is pretty nice if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## Danwood

Found a dead guy in my hops this afternoon....very malty


----------



## Northside Novice

A few Xmas ales and a sneaky Belgian and a sign of the times over here these days , so many golden hoppy ales


----------



## citizensnips

I had always read about Racer 5 IPA, after been in Europe for 4 months I didn't ever expect to run into it. Was at the Well & Bucket (for anyone who may know it) and upon having a few pints couldn't believe my eyes after seeing it on the menu, even the ratings on rate beer aren't exaggerated, it really is that good. Ill post a full thread when I get home.


----------



## Northside Novice

Few more cheeky Belgians , hoping to save for Xmas drinking but we will see  
Cru bottled 29 nov 2013, so it's fresh and unfortunately won't see the 15-20 years like it should !


----------



## Northside Novice

Nice brown , tried this from a bottle shop in birkdale(bris) a few years back and it was shit . This is a much fresher bottle and going down like mothers milk mmmmmmmm boobs


----------



## Northside Novice

Dotty dipa 7.2% off beat brewery Crewe uk . 
Brewed by a chick ! Seems anyone can brew a double Indian pale ale these days ...
Best check my notes , yup ;
this is a furry face punchy throat fucky hop monster ,
Cascade chinook galaxy Columbus , so no surprises or second prizes with that lot aye geezer 
Frump to the front and dribble on


----------



## fletcher

northside novice i'm so jealous...i've never seen anyone drink such an awesome variety of nice beers. i'd be broke in 5 mins if that was me!


----------



## mje1980

Can of boddingtons. I know it's not the real thing but I do like the widget cans. My dark secret I guess


----------



## punkin

Had a bottle of the hasslehop last night, very much enjoyed it.


----------



## mje1980

I saw this at dans today. Ironic because the only tulip glass I had was for this brewery and I smashed it yesterday. Hoped to find another one at dans but was unlucky. Will try this this arvo after I pick the kids up.

I can also re use the bottle


----------



## mje1980

Well, it's not a bad beer, but not outstanding either. Aroma reminds me of a witbier. Flavour is sort of Belgian blonde with a bit of tang to it. More body than I thought.


----------



## Northside Novice

Extra hoppy bomber


----------



## Northside Novice

Nice raspberry wheat ,


----------



## rehab

Lost Abbey Saison Blanc. Pretty much the best non IPA styled beer I have had for a while. I would buy again but these are a bit pricey for 330ml size beers. Very very nice though.


----------



## philmud

Had a couple of Collingwood Draughts yesterday in Brunswick - had potential but there was a fair lashing of what I assume was diacetyl - never detected that in a commercial lager before.


----------



## Northside Novice

Nice pint of landlord fresh from the brewery


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

You're making some enemies NN


----------



## mje1980

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> Nice pint of landlord fresh from the brewery
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg



Your behaviour is making me think of you as a Caring Understanding Nineties Type


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> Nice pint of landlord fresh from the brewery
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Oi!thats my bar towel!


----------



## pk.sax

Quite nice, not very ipa. Beautiful hop flavour. I got the set.


----------



## Northside Novice

Little bits of Belgium , can't wait to sink my teeth into these


----------



## Trevandjo

A couple of sneaky Chimay's to get through.


----------



## Northside Novice

Hopus primeur 8.3% 
Dry hopped hopus in a glass horn . 
Yes I am a very happy chappy !

It is very nice but am not sure i prefer it over the unhopped version . I managed to get a six pack so I can have a proper tasting session just to be sure


----------



## StalkingWilbur

After being away for two weeks I was just a little bit happy to pick up a mixed sixer from my favorite bottelo.




Moon Dog - Toffee Apple Amber Ale.Very drinkable. Not as sweet as the name implies. Beautiful aroma that envelops you as soon as you open the bottle.



Buxton / To Øl - Sky Mountain Sour.A well balanced sour. Sessionable summer time beer. Fruity, sour sherbet.



Sixpoint - Resin.
Delicious. So well balanced for a DIPA. I had to try some straight from the can, it was amazing. If they were a bit cheaper, it would be my new beer to take to the beach, or on 4wd camping trips where bottles smash too easily.



To Øl - Black Malts & Body Salts.
Yet to drink. 

Moon Dog - Lando Kardashian.
Yet to drink.

Deschutes - Obsidian Stout.
Yet to drink. I'll edit and update as I go through them.


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Only just realised you can't edit. Here's the final two. 

Moon Dog - Lando Kardashian Triple IPA 
Much better than its low ratings on RateBeer would suggest. Pretty tame for a triple IPA to be honest. Very tasty though and will buy again. 




Deschutes - Obsidian Stout
A classic example of a good stout. Nothing that stands out to me and most definitely nothing that turns me off. Perhaps it's getting a little warm to really enjoy stouts.


----------



## Mardoo

I've been very impressed with the To Øl beers myself. Their IPA's are top notch.


----------



## Mardoo

Good morning! And welcome to Christmas vacation 
So far I have yet to be disappointed by one of Bridge Road's offerings. Nice and caramelly, this one. Is that a hint of Belgian yeast?


----------



## Dave70

Bland, spineless and flowery.
Would not buy again.


----------



## Northside Novice

Dave I didn't think it was that bad mate , was like a quick n easy all grain home brew ale but in a can which I thought was very cute . I won't be rushing to buy more but very drinkable I felt .


----------



## Northside Novice

Right o , it's bastard cold o clock as I type this on me iphone in England ! The big freeze is on but fuk it , a few skivvies and a beany and I am just like home sitting (shivering)outside drinking n smoking with the best of them  here we go lads 

Lovely duvel triple hop 9.5% 2013 sorachi ace , saaz saaz , Styrian goldings .
Am hoping it will be very nice but I sculled it tonight as a hungry hop twat .


Palm hop select 6% very nice but nothing special , 


Forgot % but was a very nice n meaty English Indian pale ale


----------



## Northside Novice

Girardin white label gueuze 
Very nice subtle sour , a sweet filtered one , very drinkable and non sour drinker friendly .


O M F G this is what I am looking for , big big nose , massive smack in the mouth , Fukuoka orgasmictreomic , ohihma drool able happy joy joy 

Much better than the white .


----------



## Dave70

northside novice said:


> Dave I didn't think it was that bad mate , was like a quick n easy all grain home brew ale but in a can which I thought was very cute . I won't be rushing to buy more but very drinkable I felt .


Yeah, not _bad, _like. Certainly a beer I'd be willing to pass around if I made a batch. But look at the Giraidan for example. No need for vast claims on the label pimping its own awesomeness or need to prime your perception by telling you what's in the bottle.
Why? Because it _is _awesome, and they know it. Now you know it to. It could have been a cleanskin frankly in a PET bottle.

I never use to be this censorious you know, I was happy just to have a beer in my hand.
Hombrewing changes a man.


----------



## Northside Novice

BOON geuze 8.5% 

From the fat into the bloody fire me ! 
De fuking lish , probably the best I have tried to date . Most I just one night stand boom boom ,
Very clean and dirty sweet n sour good n bad , similar to a perfect marriage but with an earthy dirty secret , yum


----------



## Dave70

Look at the understated label.
Huh?_ Huh?_


----------



## Bribie G

One of the few Australian beers I remember as being as good as they were in the 1970s.
Smooth, full bodied, lovely hop balance.

Mother's milk. and 5% ABV.

Apparently Fosters have realised it's sitting on a potentially good seller as they have pooncified it a bit, and apparently going to promote it more. Funnily enough Fosters used to taste not unlike this before it got gutted. Good old days of yore.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

"Belgium wild IPA" from Denmark. Beer nerding out at the Brewhouse. Still tastes like an IPA but with that slight slimy start and hint of sourness that brett gives. Old mate says they have 12 of them so I said to keep 1/2 out of the fridge to see what Brett will give... $20 what a ******* bargain.


----------



## tazman1967

Bribie G said:


> Cascade Pale Ale.jpg
> 
> One of the few Australian beers I remember as being as good as they were in the 1970s.
> Smooth, full bodied, lovely hop balance.
> 
> Mother's milk. and 5% ABV.
> 
> Apparently Fosters have realised it's sitting on a potentially good seller as they have pooncified it a bit, and apparently going to promote it more. Funnily enough Fosters used to taste not unlike this before it got gutted. Good old days of yore.


It a nice beer, but it does play well with other beers.. used to drink it all the time, but if you strayed.. you paid.
Keen for a decent recipe..


----------



## Liam_snorkel

A stand up tripel. Along the lines of kamaliet you get the idea


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Welcome to flavour country. So smooth. and $8
per stubby.


----------



## Bizier

I have a (an?) half-demolished sixer of the Nail Oatmeal in the fridge. Unfortunately the couple I tried had been a little agitated and it has a pretty thick sediment, so it was very nice, but a touch yeasty. I might have a settled one after my various merry imbibages.


----------



## Florian

a unless you write with a french accent


----------



## Bizier

Nah, cockney


----------



## crocodiledundee

What kind of can opener was it ?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Wowee. After the nail, we imbibed in this guy here. Delicious from what I remember.


----------



## rehab

Lost Abbey Saints Devotion. Got this at the same time as the Sauvin blanc. Both are delicious Bretty goodness.


----------



## winkle

Liam_snorkel said:


> "Belgium wild IPA" from Denmark. Beer nerding out at the Brewhouse. Still tastes like an IPA but with that slight slimy start and hint of sourness that brett gives. Old mate says they have 12 of them so I said to keep 1/2 out of the fridge to see what Brett will give... $20 what a ******* bargain.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1387544760.220046.jpg


I've liked all the To Ol beers I've tried , still trying to find 'Dangerously close to stupid"


----------



## StalkingWilbur

I found four bottles of Moon Dog - Jumping The Shark at a bottle shop I've never been to before after talking to a fellow customer at my favorite battleshop. I called the battleshop and asked him to put them away for me and he told me that that wasn't necessary and they would be safe. I told him it was, in fact, quite necessary hahah. Last four bottles in Perth? I'm not sure, but I'm one happy camper.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Tastes like Dr Pepper


----------



## nu_brew

Not in the glass yet but I ordered some beers from Two Metre Tall to be delivered to the inlaws to be enjoyed over the next week and today on their doorstep a slab of the dark apple ale and a slab of the spelt ale and a bottle of vintage 2009 sour. Tasting notes and pics to follow when I'm on the other side of bass strait.


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Moon Dog/Nøgne Ø - Selvmordstokt
For a wheat porter with sour cherry wine from those crazy Moon Dog people I'm actually finding this pretty well balanced, if not a little tame. I was definitely expecting something a little more sour. What cherry taste is there, is nice. The smell as soon as you open the bottle is very nice. The taste lingers just long enough. It's a good beer and better than the ratebeer ratings suggest.


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Founders - Double Trouble
Another perfect DIPA. I'm starting to wonder if there are any double IPA's out there that I don't actually like. No point analyzing it, it's amazing. Come get some!




Clown Shoes - Hoppy Feet 1.5 
Only the second beer I've tried from Clown Shoes and the second beer of theirs that I've loved. It's like a perfect mullet with the right combination of party and business. Stout up front, hops at the back. Surprisingly more chocolate flavors than I was expecting. Enjoying it.


----------



## rotten

SNPA from a bet that hawks would beat Fremantle in the GF.
It was a privelidge to be there.
Carn Hawks


----------



## argon

What's in the glass ? This stuff;




argon said:


> Round 1 may have gone a bit heavy on the IPAs. $60 worth of beer.


----------



## nu_brew

Two Metre Tall Dark Apple Ale. Excellent malt character can really taste the apple.


----------



## Lodan

I have to thank soundawakehttp://aussiehomebrewer.com/user/20549-soundawake/ for telling me about Belair wine something or other in SA. Fantastic variety, nothing comparable in SA
Got me a haul



Always love visting brown town so started with the tumbler. Simply fantastic. Malty and chocolatey. Just enough bitterness to remind you that you are drinking a beer. Would love to have something this delicious on tap at home


----------



## Lodan

I purchased centennial for a bell's two hearted clone. I haven't tried a bell's. I have now tried a founders. i will brew a founders instead.That's my heroic story
nice hops in every way (bitter, flavour, aroma), malt is balanced and alcohol is well concealed. This feels sessionable but i know deep down it isn't


----------



## Lodan

My tongue tastes like bitter
Impressive IIPA


----------



## Lodan

I can understand why the Tsaritsa was so smitten with him


----------



## Yob

xmas pressie.. will probably drink at New Years when Im back from Brizzie.. Had a few hours to kill while the car was being services so spent a little quality time at Purvis.




Not a bad selection methinks :icon_drool2:

I know feck all about some of them so will be interesting


----------



## rehab

SN DevETATion. Not too bad but a bit more roast and a bit less hop than I wanted in this BIPA. I wouldn't spend that much on this beer again if I was presented the option. A few goodies tucked for Xmas day!


----------



## DU99

was in 1st choice decided to get few and thought i would try this



nice choc flavour..


----------



## Lodan

Nice, a slight spice to it, good all round



As sessionable as an IPA can get imo


----------



## DU99

*daughter bought this back from Fuji*


----------



## Bizier

Smashed a very fresh tasting Speakeasy Big Daddy last night, which was delicious and just as I remembered it tasting in SF. One of the world's most prominent home brewers was a little disparaging of my delight in this product, but after hundreds of million IBU bombs, this was refreshing and I kept reaching for it. That said, if I kept reaching for it at this price, I'd be broke in minutes.

Also smashed a Birra del Borgo Re Ale Extra by myself and I was paying for it seeing as I had to travel for a 7:30 family breakfast. Delicious beer, very European sensibilities in an IPA, fruity and herbal, creamy glasses of joy. I got well boozed.


----------



## geoff_tewierik

So far today I've cracked open a Mountain Goat Rare Breed Rye IPA







and a 4 Pines brewery Keller Door El Dorado IPA


----------



## Bizier

I just had a Boon Kriek, I forgot that it was lolly water when I bought it. My god it worked as a hair of the dog breakfast beer though.
I still have an Oude Kriek and Oude Geuze up my sleeve.


----------



## soundawake

Lodan said:


> I have to thank soundawake for telling me about Belair wine something or other in SA. Fantastic variety, nothing comparable in SA
> Got me a haul
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20131222_001 2.jpg
> 
> Always love visting brown town so started with the tumbler. Simply fantastic. Malty and chocolatey. Just enough bitterness to remind you that you are drinking a beer. Would love to have something this delicious on tap at home
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20131222_004 2.jpg


That's fantastic. I drank a Founders Centennial IPA the other night, I really really enjoyed it. Belair Fine Wines is sending me bloody broke


----------



## NickB

My one Xmas beer.... Hassle Hop from Burleigh....




Pours a gorgeously clear amber, aromas is sweet malt, resinous hops, slight citrus hint. Very appealing.

First sip is hoppy, resinous, fairly sweet, into a medium finish.


Very nice at this temp, would probably be a touch cloying any warmer.

Bloody nice though on a warm QLD arvo!

Cheers


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

My little lot from Crown Cellars in Launceston.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Nogne O 500. Not.

I had the Nogne O 500 last night. It tastes like my barleywine (above), though a lot sweeter (especially consider 100IBU).

My barleywine is considerably more bitter (and IMHO more balanced), about the same abv (10%) and probably the same amount of hops and malts.

Think a good homebrewer's version of the Sail & Anchor Xmas beer they're trialling at Dans/BWS.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Lovely session beer.


----------



## lukiferj

Liam_snorkel said:


> Lovely session beer. ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1388035074.283724.jpg


Terrible legs though


----------



## eamonnfoley

Just enjoying a Schlenkerla Weizen - Smoke and Wheat are a match made in Bamberg (=heaven) IMO. Very fresh through Phoenix. Tastes like it did in Bamberg.


----------



## Bizier

I just made an explicit run to go get the Schlenkerla Eiche while it is out after seeing your post Foles, but alas I had to make do with a Palaner Salvator and the Mashtag thing from Brewdog. I have not tried either yet.

Fresh beer...
is good beer


----------



## keifer33

Bizier said:


> I just made an explicit run to go get the Schlenkerla Eiche while it is out after seeing your post Foles, but alas I had to make do with a Palaner Salvator and the Mashtag thing from Brewdog. I have not tried either yet.
> 
> Fresh beer...
> is good beer


Mr Bizier where did you happen to find the brewdog hashtag?


----------



## Bizier

Cellarbrations Carlisle my brother.



Drinkable, roasty, mildly hoppy brown ale with clean fermentation characteristics. Does not seem nearly the abv which it is.
I like the idea more than the beer. Makes me think of the potentially apocryphal Henry Ford quote about horses.
I guess I have come to expect more aggression from the brewers, so it is all relative.

The Paulaner was okay, though it held not a bead of head and was a little oxy for the age of the beer. Paulaner are seemingly not in the big boy's sand pit when it comes to packaging for distro.


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Yeastie Boys - Digital IPA 

And a few from yesterday...



Epic - Armageddon IPA



Mountain Goat - Rare Breed Rye IPA


----------



## Northside Novice

Two standouts from Xmas day drinkings


----------



## Northside Novice

And the next few days line up  a mix of big n small local breweries .


----------



## Liam_snorkel

A lovely tripel. 

"Mit hefe" due to being transported on its side on the way home from the bottleo.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

This is nice. Pungent hop aroma with a malty spicy solid body. Plenty of hop flavour and smooth bitterness. Pretty much what one would expect from a rye IPA.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

A balanced double IPA if that's possible. Either that or my palate is gone. Good hop aroma, a little bit dank but not ridiculously pungent. Malt and a bit of pine, smooth but restrained bitterness and hides the alcohol very well. 
Might chase it with a big eye 'single' IPA.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

USA! USA! USA!


----------



## yum beer

What dates on that Big Eye Liam, I grabbed one from Dan's yesterday before heading back to the bush and its got a different label, but all the beers i grabbed had reasonable dates. Is it real fresh?

Edit: typo


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'm not near the bottle at the moment but that is the "new" label (old one was more blue, writing red/orange, bigger fish). It changed less than a year ago if I recall correctly. The only other difference I've had since then is the lids - some are white with red print, some are bare metal with black print. Haven't bothered to check the dates on those either.


----------



## Bizier

From memory the art change is around a sept best before end date.

I just have one in my hand, new art BBE 08/14

I just put a box in the fridge (new art).

Happy New Year people.


----------



## kalbarluke

No pics but had a couple of beers on tap at Alehouse 24 in Ipswich for my birthday. Was pretty pissed by the end and this is what I remember:
1) Little Creatures IPA - pretty good. Fairly mild for an IPA (more like a slightly strong pale ale) but nice hoppy taste. 
2) Matilda Bay Ruby Tuesday - a bit meh. Red ale that was a bit watery. Expected more.
3) Stone and Wood Garden Ale - yummy. Well balanced pale ale that was very sessionable. Had a couple. Pick of the day.
4) James Squire Hop Thief - not bad. More hops than the Garden Ale but not as nice.
5) some cherry beer that tasted like soft drink. Not my thing.
6) Kooinda pale ale - see notes for James Squire Hop Thief.

Thumbs up to Alehouse 24. It is a good venue with regular tap rotations. A place like Ipswich should count its lucky stars it has a venue with 24 craft beers on tap. Just wish I could get there more often. No affiliation and all that.


----------



## mje1980

Lindemans gueze cuvée Rene. Never had a lindemans, and I expected sweet, but this is a traditional gueze, and it isn't sweet at all haha. Quite the opposite!. Bretty,woody aroma, bracingly sour but pretty smooth. I'd get it again.


----------



## Yob

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Note to self:
> 
> Must clean the crack off the counter before taking photo's


----------



## mje1980

Rodenbach grand cru. I like gueze and lambic but this is my fave sour. Just so rich and intense and so many weirdo flavours. Almost a slight balsamic about it in a very good way. Love this beer. I have 2 carboys of Flanders brown on the fridge as we speak. About a month old. Another 17 or so til I bottle it. I need to buy a house with a big cellar haha.


----------



## Bribie G

No pic it didn't happen. B)

Hey at two bucks a can this stuff is really sinfully delicious and hits the spot on a hot day in a way that boutique ciders could never do (in much the same way that a Whopper Double Beef and Cheese, large fries and large onion rings can step up to the plate at midnight at Circular Quay) - packed by Independant Distillers of Haagen infamy "under supervision of" MegaEvilInterbrew conglomerate. Maybe some concentrate that gets sent over?

:super: :super:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Yob said:


> Note to self:
> 
> Must clean the crack off the counter before taking photo's
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, my 5 year old has Type 1 diabetes (since she was 2). Didn't even notice it there!


----------



## angus_grant

Cannon fodder to keep me sociable for as long as possible. 




Main course!!! Yum. Seems to be an IPA theme. I am a sucker for hops as BNE pub crawl people will know.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

A delicious Coopers yeast starter at the woodford folk festival. Yum!


----------



## lukiferj

Liam_snorkel said:


> A delicious Coopers yeast starter at the woodford folk festival. Yum! ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1388551126.661645.jpg


 Maybe try smoking it instead. Hippy.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

lukiferj said:


> Maybe try smoking it instead. Hippy.


Watching some good blues, might have to chase it with a bourbon. 

Had a couple of Epic pale ales last night alongside SN torpedo. In a blind tasting you'd pick Epic as the bigger beer. So. Much. Cascade.


----------



## Bizier

Liam_snorkel said:


> Watching some good blues, might have to chase it with a bourbon.


Admit it, you are that arsehole playing the djembe with no sense of rhythm at 7:00 in the morning.


----------



## Bizier

It's purely medicinal.

ED: it is also a little bland, spritzy and tart, but it has dropped off.


----------



## Northside Novice

3 font oude kriek "intense red" 5%
Absolutely stunning


----------



## lukiferj

Couple of FIGJAMs at the newmarket hotel after a hot, stuffy funeral in a catholic church. Talk about hitting the spot and a nice surprise.


----------



## Northside Novice

Nice hoppy ale


Oak aged hen , very nice on a cold winters eve


----------



## Northside Novice

a nice triple and gueze blend .

nice solid geuze and another duvel thrice hopped beauty


----------



## Mardoo

northside novice said:


> image.jpg a nice triple and gueze blend .
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg nice solid geuze and another duvel thrice hopped beauty
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Brekkie?


----------



## Lecterfan

Moo Brew Belgo.

Unpalatable yuck. Am I really unsophisticated and missing something here? The website says a Belgian pale ale with an APA hopping regime. What I taste is astringency, a harsh bitterness that reminds me of galaxy and a god awful yeastiness. Maybe the four pack was badly stored. If I was given this in a case swap I would think it was a K+K brew fermented with s04 at 28c or something.

Anyone else had experience with this beer and is able to enlighten me as to how I should appreciate this beer?


----------



## mattymcfatty

Cape cyan natural blonde.

Cheap as shit aldi product that a mate brought over. Would stand it's ground against any other flavorless quencher imo. Not nice, not offensive.


----------



## Northside Novice

Nottingham greatness mm mmmmmm


----------



## Northside Novice

.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Lecterfan said:


> Moo Brew Belgo.
> Unpalatable yuck. Am I really unsophisticated and missing something here? [...]
> Anyone else had experience with this beer and is able to enlighten me as to how I should appreciate this beer?


I've had it once or twice in Bris (bottled) and thought it was nice enough but fairly inoffensive. Also I don't remember a whole lot of yeastiness. I'll try to find it on tap while I'm down here in Tas and let you know.


----------



## Lecterfan

Cheers - the bottle-o I got it from in Ballarat is wank_ par excellence_ and is mostly a place for wines and overpriced cheese and sourdough breads. They don't treat their beers kindly. I was blown away by the fact that this actually tasted positively awful...if it was _intended_ to be that way I would be surprised. I have literally tipped kit beers for less. I didn't finish the glass. Maybe it does't translate to bottling? Maybe it is just one of the few beers I've had that I genuinely don't like?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Going by your description it's nothing like what I tasted, but then again I have a simple, easy to please palate.


----------



## Bizier

Drinking a Brew Cult Rye IPA yum. Looks like it was crowned with a homebrew capper.


----------



## Lecterfan

Lecterfan said:


> Moo Brew Belgo.
> 
> Unpalatable yuck. Am I really unsophisticated and missing something here? The website says a Belgian pale ale with an APA hopping regime. What I taste is astringency, a harsh bitterness that reminds me of galaxy and a god awful yeastiness. Maybe the four pack was badly stored. If I was given this in a case swap I would think it was a K+K brew fermented with s04 at 28c or something.
> 
> Anyone else had experience with this beer and is able to enlighten me as to how I should appreciate this beer?





Lecterfan said:


> Cheers - the bottle-o I got it from in Ballarat is wank_ par excellence_ and is mostly a place for wines and overpriced cheese and sourdough breads. They don't treat their beers kindly. I was blown away by the fact that this actually tasted positively awful...if it was _intended_ to be that way I would be surprised. I have literally tipped kit beers for less. I didn't finish the glass. Maybe it does't translate to bottling? Maybe it is just one of the few beers I've had that I genuinely don't like?


I think my palate was either radically fucked up from previous drinks or I had a really bad bottle...I drank the rest of this 4 pack tonight, it wasn't anywhere near as offensive. Don't know which. Either way. :chug:

edit - I still don't actually like it though haha.

edit again to save another post - I agree with manticle below, I've been nonplussed with their offerings all up, and while the rest of this 4 pack wasn't as god awful as the first one, it is still not a pleasant drink to my tastes.


----------



## manticle

I tried it once at a bottle shop that look after their beers and thought it dismal. Generally like moo brew.


----------



## manticle

As in 'That was dismal but I generally like moobrew' not 'dismal - generally I find moobrew to be like that"


----------



## Bizier

I came home to a GF surprise Tricerahops by Ninkasi.

The way to a man's heart is with $20 bombers.


----------



## mje1980

Night shift tonight and tomorrow but this arrived today. Can't wait to try it!!


----------



## Bizier

Best label ever.

ED: great beer too.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Attn: lecterfan & man tickle.

I've had Belgo a few times now in the bottle (down here) and found it to be inoffensive but fairly bitter, with some yeast character that I'm not familiar with how to describe. 

However!

I had a glass off tap today at MONA (amazing) and it was fragrant, a light lemony hop flavour which melded into the phenolic yeast character. It seemed somehow less bitter than the bottled one I had only hours earlier. And a slightly juicy hop flavour you you get from say MG steam ale or Matilta bay IGP. 
Maybe it's just not a beer that travels well, or they have bottling issues? Either way, not an incredible beer but very pleasant and not entirely boring either.


----------



## Bizier

Pretty yum.


----------



## mje1980

mje1980 said:


> Night shift tonight and tomorrow but this arrived today. Can't wait to try it!!


Bracingly sour, and a hint of raspberry in there amongst the sourness. At first I didn't notice the raspberry, but as it's warmed a bit, it's there. I definately can't afford to drink this often haha. 

I have to say I prefer the fruit sours. Not sweet at all but an extra flavour dimension. Ah Belgium, how I love thee!!

The pic didn't come with my quote. The beer is cantillon rose de gambrinus.


----------



## humulus

northside novice said:


> image.jpg a nice triple and gueze blend .
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg nice solid geuze and another duvel thrice hopped beauty
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Jesus Northside living the good life!!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Liam_snorkel said:


> Attn: lecterfan & man tickle. I've had Belgo a few times now in the bottle (down here) and found it to be inoffensive but fairly bitter, with some yeast character that I'm not familiar with how to describe. However! I had a glass off tap today at MONA (amazing) and it was fragrant, a light lemony hop flavour which melded into the phenolic yeast character. It seemed somehow less bitter than the bottled one I had only hours earlier. And a slightly juicy hop flavour you you get from say MG steam ale or Matilta bay IGP. Maybe it's just not a beer that travels well, or they have bottling issues? Either way, not an incredible beer but very pleasant and not entirely boring either.


Moo brew is meh in the bottle. Haven't gone to MONA, as trying to explain why there are vaginas everywhere to my kids isn't my thing.

From a Tassie resident, meh in the bottle - so must be bottling issues. Nothing offensive, but nothing great.

I'd actually write that about all beers in Tassie - especially APA - the hops are run through on stilts.

Thinking about bottling, 2 birds is another one that comes to mind. Had one of their 'single batch' beers on tap in MEL at Mrs Parmas, and I was blown away by it. But not worth buying in the bottle.

TBH - unless I can get over to Launnie (and crown cellars), the only commercial APA worth drinking is VALE/IPA. And it costs much less. I can taste hops in it. 

Oh well, better get brewing.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Moo brew is meh in the bottle. Haven't gone to MONA, as trying to explain why there are vaginas everywhere to my kids isn't my thing.
> 
> From a Tassie resident, meh in the bottle - so must be bottling issues. Nothing offensive, but nothing great.
> 
> I'd actually write that about all beers in Tassie - especially APA - the hops are run through on stilts.
> 
> Thinking about bottling, 2 birds is another one that comes to mind. Had one of their 'single batch' beers on tap in MEL at Mrs Parmas, and I was blown away by it. But not worth buying in the bottle.
> 
> TBH - unless I can get over to Launnie (and crown cellars), the only commercial APA worth drinking is VALE/IPA. And it costs much less. I can taste hops in it.
> 
> Oh well, better get brewing.


The Moos I've had from tap (hefe, pale, belgo) have been lovely. Bottled, even ones I've had here in Tassie, have been mañana. MONA isn't full of vaginas, and the only area with nudity and slightly confronting stuff is marked on the map and being recommended for over 15s. There were tons of kids of all ages there when we went.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Double post. 

I'll wait until my trip has finished before posting more about the other beers I've tried, but so far, nothing from a bottle has been great, and a few have been overcarbed. Also disappointed by the lack of small breweries representation on tap - each place I've been (preachers, jack greene, new sydney + ) have only had one local crafty on tap each so I haven't had a chance to taste many fresh local beers. Mostly out of date fizzy skunked stuff that's been sitting in the glass door fridge not being drunk.


----------



## humulus

What can i say!,dates,plums and raisins.......bloody beautiful!


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Got a mixed six pack of IPA's from my favorite bottle shop. 

Delicious, but not the best imperial IPA I've tried. 


Oh... And some beer cheese and tortillas!

Such a weird flavor, but gets less weird with every sip. Enjoyed it, but most certainly not a quaffer!



Grabbed it at random and turned out to be amazing.


----------



## chunckious

StalkingWilbur said:


> Got a mixed six pack of IPA's from my favorite bottle shop. Delicious, but not the best imperial IPA I've tried.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1389191623.511148.jpg Oh... And some beer cheese and tortillas! Such a weird flavor, but gets less weird with every sip. Enjoyed it, but most certainly not a quaffer!
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1389191664.575332.jpg Grabbed it at random and turned out to be amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1389191866.242707.jpg


I thought the Buxton IPA was noice as well.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Liam_snorkel said:


> Double post.
> 
> I'll wait until my trip has finished before posting more about the other beers I've tried, but so far, nothing from a bottle has been great, and a few have been overcarbed. Also disappointed by the lack of small breweries representation on tap - each place I've been (preachers, jack greene, new sydney + ) have only had one local crafty on tap each so I haven't had a chance to taste many fresh local beers. Mostly out of date fizzy skunked stuff that's been sitting in the glass door fridge not being drunk.


Most tassie beers are great on tap (what I've managed to find) and meh in the bottle. None of the Pale Ale (though claiming american style) are anything worth buying, and not cheap viz other mainland crafties. Mind you Boags is dearer here than in Brisbane too.

Thanks for the tip about MONA. What happens in Tassie is someone says something, it gets spread around, and forever more it shall be so, notwithstanding the actual facts. I've not met anyone who's actually gone, just 'heard' about it.


----------



## QldKev

One of those days, so I though I would crack an ale. Pulled out a James Squire The Constable. A lot more hop forward than I expected, but a really decent beer in the range. Hopefully the wont do what they have done with the others and dull it down too much later. This one is worth a try.


----------



## Bridges

The constable is a mid strength at 3.4% yet seems no cheaper than the rest of the range which I find a bit puzzling. I keep hearing that lower ABV beers are taxed differently. That said I don't mind it at all and my wife who is a fan of mid strength beers likes it too.


----------



## beersom

Bridges said:


> The constable is a mid strength at 3.4% yet seems no cheaper than the rest of the range which I find a bit puzzling. I keep hearing that lower ABV beers are taxed differently.


 That really only applies as a difference between mid and full strength in draught form (container over 48litres) in small pack form the excise rate is the same.
A big part of the cost in putting beer in bottles comes from the packaging itself. The difference in ingredients and excise (same rate but paying on 3.4% against say 4.5%) is minimal compared to the packaging.


----------



## Bridges

Cool thanks beersom, so then the next question is for example if you look at Dan's online prices for coopers six packs it goes
Coopers Light $12.49
Coopers Mild $12.99
Coopers Pale $15.99
Coopers Sparkling $16.99

Does that means the different price points are just a marketing exercise and somewhere along the line we as consumers are being shafted?


----------



## Northside Novice

I thought the price or tax was on the amount of alcohol in the bottle? The lower the percentage the cheaper the product , excluding vintage - rare "special" rip off marketing drinks. There was that crash rtd ( ready to drink) tax on premix rum cans and the like though .. Hmm interesting thoughts on the packaging . 
So your saying we are getting ript ? Hardly surprising these days 
So lion Nathan / Kirin 'packages' xxxx bitter and xxxx gold at a different cost and they sell them at a different price to rocoupe the difference in packaging ? A six pack packet of either looks pretty much the same cost to me ? Why wouldn't they sell them both at the same price ? I am pretty drunk and probably have mist something ? 
But alas I am on my 3rd vintaged leffe radieuse


----------



## Northside Novice

I really prefer the older label as opposed to the current one .


Bbf 02/13 
Ruby rich , almost sour 
I could trumbone a monk right about now 

Damn the torpedoes , 
Full steam ahead !!


----------



## Northside Novice

Was a rather nice quencher this arvo , strawberry yey


----------



## Northside Novice

Effel 

This is a blonde but this is the label is was thinking of , oh so romantic ahhhh
Smooth as cuz , like a silky oysters 'toris 








Oh shit delete delete


----------



## Northside Novice

.


----------



## beersom

Bridges said:


> Cool thanks beersom, so then the next question is for example if you look at Dan's online prices for coopers six packs it goes
> Coopers Light $12.49
> Coopers Mild $12.99
> Coopers Pale $15.99
> Coopers Sparkling $16.99
> 
> Does that means the different price points are just a marketing exercise and somewhere along the line we as consumers are being shafted?





northside novice said:


> I thought the price or tax was on the amount of alcohol in the bottle? The lower the percentage the cheaper the product , excluding vintage - rare "special" rip off marketing drinks. There was that crash rtd ( ready to drink) tax on premix rum cans and the like though .. Hmm interesting thoughts on the packaging .
> So your saying we are getting ript ? Hardly surprising these days
> So lion Nathan / Kirin 'packages' xxxx bitter and xxxx gold at a different cost and they sell them at a different price to rocoupe the difference in packaging ? A six pack packet of either looks pretty much the same cost to me ? Why wouldn't they sell them both at the same price ? I am pretty drunk and probably have mist something ?
> But alas I am on my 3rd vintaged leffe radieuse


No I am not saying you/we are being ripped off at all. I am not explaining it too well though.
.... and we must remember that all businesses make different price point decisions based on inputs outputs and marketability.
The basic point is that in a lot of packaged beer the biggest inputs are labour and packaging itself and the difference in excise between most beers over 3.5% and under 5% is minimal in comparison to other costs. However the excise difference between say a bottle of 10% beer and a draught glass of a 2.5% beer is huge.
Excise tax is based in 3 ABV groups and across 6 different item numbers.
under 3% (over 48 Litres) $7.79 per litre of alcohol
under 3% (under 48 Litres) $39.01 per litre of alcohol
3-3.5%(over 48 Litres) $24.44 per litre of alcohol
3-3.5%(under 48 Litres) $45.44 per litre of alcohol
0ver3.5%(over 48 Litres) $31.99 per litre of alcohol
over 3.5% (under 48 Litres) $45.44 per litre of alcohol
The first 1.15% ABV is not taxed.
Don't have a lot of time to do a further breakdown at the moment but I will return to the topic next week if you like and give some breakdown examples.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Had a southern bay brewing Hop Bazooka IPA today, only 5.6%. Very balance beer and well hopped. My kind of beer.


----------



## Cosh

Jenlain Biere de garde blond. Very malty with a touch of hoppiness. Quite nice


----------



## DU99

Got this from the selection @"the brewhouse"


----------



## Bizier

Mmmm... my first Blueberry Double IPA of the day.

This is actually freakin' delicious, it has that tingle in my throat I get when I chew blueberry seeds. On the nose it is just hops, but on the palate, it has a massive whallop of blueberry, which actually fits in really well with the hops.


----------



## lukiferj

Bizier said:


> 20140116_1549391.jpg
> 
> Mmmm... my first Blueberry Double IPA of the day.
> 
> This is actually freakin' delicious, it has that tingle in my throat I get when I chew blueberry seeds. On the nose it is just hops, but on the palate, it has a massive whallop of blueberry, which actually fits in really well with the hops.


Sounds amazing. Will have to track one down.


----------



## Bizier

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMCx7RmOb0w


----------



## Mardoo

Bizier said:


> 20140116_1549391.jpg
> 
> Mmmm... my first Blueberry Double IPA of the day.
> 
> This is actually freakin' delicious, it has that tingle in my throat I get when I chew blueberry seeds. On the nose it is just hops, but on the palate, it has a massive whallop of blueberry, which actually fits in really well with the hops.


Sounds amazing. How'd the splash of fish sauce go in it?

Also what did you think of the Parrotdog. I wasn't overly impressed. Good marketing, but the beer seemed to be nearly close to almost getting there...It's all the rage with the kool kids from what I hear.


----------



## Dan Pratt

I had the parrotdog pale ale and it was ok. A bloody longway from epic pale ale.


----------



## Bizier

Parrotdog is ace. Much better on tap than in small pack, and for me, drinking small pack is about reminding myself how good it is in keg. I love stuff.


----------



## Bizier

Mardoo said:


> How'd the splash of fish sauce go in it?


The only fish sauce I had was in the bearded clam which followed the beers.


----------



## Bizier

Mardoo said:


> seemed to be nearly close to almost getting there...It's all the rage with the kool kids from what I hear.


I gather you like listening to INXS with episodes of Kung Fu in the background yeah?


----------



## Wilkensone

As a youngun and .. I will admit beer newb, I thought I would start giving myself some beer education and extend my knowledge of what I actually like and why.




I'm open to any suggestions if there are any, plus with such hot weather everywhere, it should be great! Wilkens


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Quiet afternoon with the cat.


----------



## Northside Novice

some great beers there mate :chug: kristal wheat beers are a good summer drink, get one of each of the wheihenstephan beers (dans stock them), Think they stock about 5 different wheat styles of theirs. Belgium beers (you got 2) are in a class of their own , and can be quite mind blowing :icon_drool2: .Australian craft breweries are producing world class brews (you got 1) and cover pretty much every style of beer there is . Of course there is an uncountable amount of nice beers around these days . Work your way through dans or similar bottle shops shelves, which could take quite a few months/years . Get alot of beer vouchers (money) .
Then you will probably be seeking more obscure , particular beers only available to those who search long and hard . Dont be affraid to try any beer ever! It is all research after all  IPA's , double IPA's, red IPA's, black IPA's, smoked IPA's . rye IPA's , spiced and fruited IPA's, these will all make your aquaintance over time ,
oh what fun you will have !
Its an enjoyable journey mate ,
enjoy :beerbang:


----------



## Northside Novice

Liam_snorkel said:


> Quiet afternoon with the cat.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1389944890.424280.jpg


fark......thats one lucky cat 

whats in the growler man ??


----------



## Wilkensone

Thanks Northside for all the info! I've had wheihenstephan before both bottle and one of my local pubs, I have it was wayyyy better from a keg than bottle which I found interesting but they sure make a great beer.

Yeah I've also got a couple beer/brewing books that have been recommended so I was thinking about doing some small batch brews while I get into AG and also experimenting with different styles and taste while I'm at it.

... oh my beer hobby time is going to be soooo tough :drinks:


----------



## Liam_snorkel

northside novice said:


> fark......thats one lucky cat
> 
> whats in the growler man ??



Holgate black forest porter - it's pretty nice. Exactly as described. Light choc, vanilla, smashable


----------



## Liam_snorkel

My palate is garbage so I'm not going to give meaningful tasting notes. 
This is scrumptious.


----------



## adryargument

Coopers sparkling with northern brewer and cluster flowers


----------



## lukiferj

Liam_snorkel said:


> My palate is garbage so I'm not going to give meaningful tasting notes. This is scrumptious.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1389948119.248679.jpg


Pretty sure that's how it's described in the style guides.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Scrum-diddly-umptuous


----------



## angus_grant

Liam_snorkel said:


> Scrum-diddly-umptuous
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1389949660.611904.jpg



This one is dark and tastes like beer. Scrumptious!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

It tastes like a funky sour dark cider beer.


----------



## kezza

dog fish sixty one then hoptimum and to finish off the arvo clown shoes tramp stamp


----------



## rehab

Nogne 0/Bridge Road collab Saison IPA. Pretty bloody good. Matched it with 8 Wired Superconductors more responsible brother Semiconductor. Pretty awesome times right there! :icon_drool2:


----------



## angus_grant

Liam_snorkel said:


> It tastes like a funky sour dark cider beer.


Now you're just getting fancy with your beer terms and what-not. 

Looks like an interesting beer. May put it on my to-drink list.


----------



## Danwood

Dark and stormy Melbourne....time for a dark and stormy beer.

Damn, this is a fantastic beer...smoky, treacley, bacony...all the good stuff !!


----------



## Northside Novice

Billy b's nastiness


----------



## Liam_snorkel

NSN have you ever had the same beer twice? <3 this thread


----------



## Northside Novice

yes of course I have, but i only take photos once. I dont like wasting film .

:lol:


----------



## lukiferj

"I am northside novice. Bring me one of each of your finest beers."


----------



## Liam_snorkel

This is up there. Yep. Brought a bottle back from Tas, will buy a case.


----------



## Northside Novice

hmmm sour :icon_drool2: cool bottle and great colour man . i would be interested in buying one if you get a case please .

btw how good was the cricket ?!? james faulkner smashed it all over for a record making run chase at the gabba . :beerbang:


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Well this is just bloody delicious. Aged in Lark distillery barrels I'm lead to believe. 11.8% scotch ale.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

northside novice said:


> hmmm sour :icon_drool2: cool bottle and great colour man . i would be interested in buying one if you get a case please .
> 
> btw how good was the cricket ?!? james faulkner smashed it all over for a record making run chase at the gabba . :beerbang:


No worries will let you know if I actually get one. Glad we didn't "Stosur" the cricket.


----------



## angus_grant

Liam_snorkel said:


> Well this is just bloody delicious. Aged in Lark distillery barrels I'm lead to believe. 11.8% scotch ale.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1389959917.826252.jpg



You better save the rest for me Liam. It's got my name on it. Ha ha

I too have limited releases.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

**** you guys very much.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

One ring to rule them all


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I hate you guys


----------



## angus_grant

Big stinky RIS from brew by you (kind of classifies as commercial). I bought it ages ago for a Aus moto GP party which never happened. 

9.5% and the alcohol is fairly well disguised. It is a magical never-ending keg. Will queue up another dodge SBS Kung fu movie and try and finish the RIS. 

What is Bruce Lee's favourite drink?
WATAAAHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Cccccoooocccckkkk


----------



## fletcher

Liam_snorkel said:


> Cccccoooocccckkkk


hahaha big night mate? ya cun....


----------



## angus_grant

God damn, this RIS keg will not die. Had 3 more schooners and it is still pouring. Guess Liam has gone to bed.


----------



## waggastew

Went to a Thirsty Merc gig last night at one of the local 'Rissole' Clubs on the mId North Coast. Great gig but beer selection was pretty disheartening. Only highlight was local micro Black Duck with their Proper Bitter. Otherwise it was Resch's Pilsener (metallic), JS 150 Lashes (very low hop character that smelt and tasted of spew/grapefruit) and Tooheys Old (used to be a go to many years ago, don't remember it being so sweet?).

Next time I might invest in a thermos style growler and smuggle in something worth drinking...............


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Invest in one of these instead.


----------



## kalbarluke

Went on a trip to Mebourne. Visited Purvis but didn't take any pictures. Here's what I remember:

Rochefort 10: big beer with lots of different flavours. Made me really drunk.
Kooinda English Red ale: nice.
The Big Job IPA: stupid name with plenty of sexual connotations but a really nice, well balanced beer. Made in England.

There were others but that's all I remember. No affiliation but Purvis was a great store with a massive range (compared to any place in QLD anyway) and the young lady who worked there really knew her stuff.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Good morninggg Baghdad!


----------



## jlm

Liam_snorkel said:


> Well this is just bloody delicious. Aged in Lark distillery barrels I'm lead to believe. 11.8% scotch ale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1389959917.826252.jpg


Had one of these last week........Agree on its deliciousness



Liam_snorkel said:


> My palate is garbage so I'm not going to give meaningful tasting notes. This is scrumptious.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1389948119.248679.jpg


Fun Fact: A small amount of my sweat goes into every batch! (only at mash in folks.......nothing to worry about)


----------



## waggastew

StalkingWilbur said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1389997050.110151.jpg Invest in one of these instead.


 That gut look would not of been out of place there!


----------



## Northside Novice

Liam_snorkel said:


> I hate you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1389969763.461969.jpg


What did you think of that beast man ?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I remember really enjoying it. 2nd time I've had it.


----------



## Northside Novice

Looks very nice mate . Haven't tried the 2011 myself but have one in the cellar that I have been trying to forget about , probably crack it around 2016 if I can hold out that long ! Ha ! 
Have aged thus lil number for a year or so , best befor 02/14 . 
Guinness special export 8%

Silky smooth and strong mmmm
I enjoy normal Guinness but this is much more stoutly , yum .
Should of got some oysters to go with this /(


----------



## Cosh

Got home from work on Thursday and this was greeting me. Good wifey!


----------



## Cosh

This is the mountain goat RIPA. It's a very balanced beer, not too bitter and the rye ads a silky smoothness. Yum


----------



## lukiferj

Its a great beer. With wanker glasses too! (I also have wanker glasses)


----------



## Danwood

This has been sitting at the back of the fridge for over a year. I'm not sure how this oversight occurred but anyway...

Cracking beer. Great smooth roastiness, treacle and a firm bitterness.

It was part of a two bottle gift pack someone got me. Drank the other bottle last year. Unfortunately, I can't remember/report any changes over the year. Certainly no adverse effects, 7.2% alc will have helped.


----------



## Northside Novice

funny lil rasberry brew 5.5% 

very refreshing


----------



## Northside Novice

Another mediocre North American wanna be , but It sucked me in yet again 
Too sweet for my liking , and thin . Doesn't carry the alc at all . Nice colour if that helps . A bit messy and confusing . 
Had their 'hop Tzar ' I think it was called befor this one tonight , pretty much the same but pale instead of red colour . Both have really cool labels though 
I Should of got more lambics instead


----------



## winkle

Kristall Hefe, noice.


----------



## yum beer

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Another mediocre North American wanna be , but It sucked me in yet again
> Too sweet for my liking , and thin . Doesn't carry the alc at all . Nice colour if that helps . A bit messy and confusing .
> Had their 'hop Tzar ' I think it was called befor this one tonight , pretty much the same but pale instead of red colour . Both have really cool labels though
> I Should of got more lambics instead


Sucking down a Hop Czar at the moment, Im actually real impressed.
I was expecting the normal over the top American throw butt loads of hops at it bullshit, but this is well balanced and fairly freaking delicious....not what I expected for 87 IBU and the first 'really hoppy' beer that I have truly enjoyed. Plenty of late hop without the buckets of oil and little bitterness upfront, it may be a little sweet for some but I like it.

Maybe I'm becoming a hop head...oh ****.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Man I love this beer


----------



## beermeupscotty

bum said:


> Brew Cult Hop Zone IPA - the aroma was passionfruit for days but tastes pretty awful. Someone turned a glue factory into a brewery.


I'd have to agree with you on that one. I can smell the passionfruit although it's not as sweet or pleasant as actual passionfruit. The taste itself is really too sharp with bitterness for my liking and it really sticks at the back of your throat and almost has a drying/numbing effect.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

bless his misunderstood soul


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 67978

Nice Monday arvo comfort beer


----------



## DU99




----------



## rehab

Iron fist Nelson the Impaler. Pretty good price for this all Nelson IIPA @ $6NZD. No Aroma and not quite the amount of hop I hoped for but a tasty mellow IIPA that didn't let any hint of alc come through. I can imagine this would crank on tap though. I would put a lazy $6 on it again if I wanted a nice easy drink. Chur. Bear Republic Cafe 15 is in the wings... 9.5% beasty


----------



## waggastew

DU99 said:


>


How was it DU99? In the fridge for a side by side with my newly brewed US Brown Ale


----------



## DU99

Nice drop..slight chocolate,nice bitterness..would buy again


----------



## waggastew

DU99 said:


> Nice drop..slight chocolate,nice bitterness..would buy again


Just did the blind side-by-side with my Janet's Brown Ale.

I found the Growler very sweet, ALOT of esters, low carb and not much in the way of hop character. Still a nice beer with some interesting malt character but more on the way to being a Northern Brown than a contemporary US Brown Ale. No BB date etc so no idea how long its been around.


----------



## yum beer

No beer to show, but just finished off a Budvar, purchased from my local IGA....oh **** yeah.

"is this gonna become a regular' I says to lass behind the counter.
'yes it is" she says.
'Beauty' I says.

No more waiting for trips to the smoke for my beloved......$50 for a 380 litre upright freezer with totally removable shelves........approval from SWMBO for dedicated brew shed in near future.....life is good.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I wish IGAs were allowed to sell alcohol in Qld


----------



## Jordyt01

Sitting by the Murray enjoying some crafts. Have got 2 eskys of random goodness to get through this weekend. 

These 2 are both delicious!


----------



## Jordyt01




----------



## Wilkensone

Had this the other day, I personally thought it was really nice.

Sorry I didn't get an actually pic! >.< Anyone made a similar/clone of this?

Wilkens


----------



## Jordyt01

My favorite session beer


----------



## Bizier

Worth the rigmarole of a photo:




Pints!!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Where's that?!


----------



## Northside Novice

That nearly bought a tear to my eye bizier  should ask if they have any rodenbach glasses to steal , I mean , to properly enjoy the drinking experience


----------



## lukiferj

Jesus christ monkey balls. Please say southside Brisbane somewhere.


----------



## Northside Novice

Friday night - check
Glass horn - check
Funky lambic - check
View attachment 68157

Still want to crack a rodenbach - check


----------



## Northside Novice

Would guess its in Perth ? 
Checking flights now


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 68158

Got a sour taste in my mouth


----------



## Milk-lizard84

It's nothing fancy but I do enjoy this on a hot summer arvo. Plus I enjoy drinking out of a little boot.


----------



## lukiferj

Great here we go again. Hey andrew, go **** yourself... or invite me over. Either way  Seriously man, where are you getting these beers from?


----------



## Northside Novice

Archive man , I took liams hint last week and went for a recon mission  
Not many left though so be quick !

Your always welcome here mate 

Might be dropping into winkles to morrow arv for a sneaky sesh ? Keen ?


----------



## lukiferj

Shit man. Meant to go there tonight after work but forgot. Have to catch up for beers soon.


----------



## Bridges

Grand ridge sarsBEERilla Stout.
Had to grab a couple of these when I saw them in my local. Sars is my favorite soft drink so what could go wrong here? 
The answer is not much



Smells of sars tastes of sars especially as an after taste, I wouldn't say it was a stout though more a dark ale doesn't even pour as dark as a regular sars. Couldn't drink heaps of these in a sitting but not bad. Well worth a shot.

If you like Sars

edit... added disclaimer


----------



## Bizier

Rodenbach @ Sail and Anchor

AND I consider that a defining part of maturity of the Australian beer market.


----------



## Northside Novice

Milk-lizard84 said:


> It's nothing fancy but I do enjoy this on a hot summer arvo. Plus I enjoy drinking out of a little boot.


That is one of the better beers from Mexico , how's the mossies over there mate


----------



## Northside Novice

Is Perth in Australia


----------



## Milk-lizard84

Haha mozzies aren't too bad north side. My irish housemate on the other hand has no luck with them. She breaks out in welts if bitten. It's so much better than corona.


----------



## Bizier

northside novice said:


> Is Perth in Australia


Don't start me on that tack ol' mate.


----------



## lukiferj

Milk-lizard84 said:


> Haha mozzies aren't too bad north side. My irish housemate on the other hand has no luck with them. She breaks out in welts if bitten. It's so much better than corona.


 Corona is better than being bitten by a mozzie? Debatable.


----------



## Northside Novice

Bizier my old man taught me that it's banana benders of course first then sand gropers a close second mate 
Oh and he also said god help the rest of em 

Shood of seen them star fish


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 68163

Bloody Yankee torment


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 68165

Couldn't help my self


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 68166

Dragooned


----------



## angus_grant

At some point NN, one of us will find out where you live and then steal your bank or credit card. 

Or raid your cellar! At the very least we will steal your beer fridge. He he

Bastard!!!


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 68167

Angus , you can't handle the truth !


Felt a tad let down by this one . 10.5% ok but the standard is 10.5%. 
wtf marketiing Belgium style . Very warm alc only diff


----------



## angus_grant

Oh man, I am tracing your IP address now and that will give me a suburb. And then I will just follow the wafting fumes to your fridge. 

As other do, I live vicariously through your beer drinking!!!

I'm just "stuck" on the last drinks of my brew-by-u RIS and my coopers saison.


----------



## Northside Novice

Have posted my address b 4 , 
Dasffs


----------



## angus_grant

I'm pretty sure you are on the north side and I am on the southside. We wil have to catch up for some beers soon. You going to Xmas in June at winkles?


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 68168

Smokey joe 

He he

He




He 
I know where you live


----------



## angus_grant

I had a nice rauch with Liam on the last crawl at brew house. No idea on the brand or brewery. Was quite nice. Just on the top level smokey for me.


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 68169

Nazi fire


----------



## Liam_snorkel

0


angus_grant said:


> I had a nice rauch with Liam on the last crawl at brew house. No idea on the brand or brewery. Was quite nice. Just on the top level smokey for me.


Pretty sure it was one of the schlenkerla range


----------



## Danwood

Urbock is king !!


----------



## pk.sax

Second time now, this beer can knock your socks off, just a bit of funk in there but not the sick kind.

Got the glass with a gift pack of trumers. Now I have a sort if stänge! Finally.


----------



## Yob

Picked up 3 today on the way home, they look well interesting.

I loke the look of the Modus Operandi with the wild yeast, depending on what it's like I may even culture it.

Id never heard of these guys so thought Id give em a go.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I had the modus operandi a little while ago and really enjoyed it, you're in for a treat!


----------



## Yob

Liam_snorkel said:


> I had the modus operandi a little while ago and really enjoyed it, you're in for a treat!


Yep, had it with dinner and loved it, the missus really liked the Madness IPA and im fkd if I could pick the hops in it

quite a range they have >LINKY<

all 3 of the beers above were delightful, Modus was fantastic with dinner and the other 2 I could sit in the shade with all arvo

:beerdrink:


----------



## keifer33

Jaipur is a super tasty beer! Looking forward to tracking it down on tap in a few months.


----------



## yum beer

Samuel Smith's Organic Pale Ale

**** yeah.

Haven't had anything close to a bad beer from these guys.


----------



## Northside Novice

Happy Australia Day all View attachment 68237
View attachment 68238

Probably kept this a tad too long , remember the other one having a lot more aroma and hop twang . 
But a top Aussie drop , fitting for a top day


----------



## Florian

That reminds me NN, I have one of those sitting out in the fridge too. Probably kept well too long, too.


----------



## philmud

I'm quietly sipping can Overeems port aged single malt. A Tassie whiskey, very nice. My palate is basic enough when beer is involved, let alone whiskey. I do know it's quite oily, but not in a bad way


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 68239


----------



## Bizier

Feeling horny there NN?


----------



## neal32

Actually worth the hype. The Weihenstephaner of IIPA's.


----------



## fletcher

neal32 said:


> Actually worth the hype. The Weihenstephaner of IIPA's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled.jpg


are you in the states now or did you bring it over here? jealous.


----------



## MashPaddler

Splurged at beer cartel - they have Stone beers! Going to try and pace myself and just taste one bottle a night, with a fresh batch of English Strong Ale on tap it should (in theory) be doable.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Did you notice experience it have 'official' imports of Stone beers coming in. Stone are pedantic about their beer arriving here fresh.


----------



## MashPaddler

It has the import labels on each bottle, so fingers crossed the batch is fresh.


----------



## neal32

fletcher said:


> are you in the states now or did you bring it over here? jealous.


Nah just got back, brought 2 bottles of that, one of Green Flash - Palate Wrecker and one of Lagunitas - Hop stoopid. All from the breweries.


----------



## Dan Pratt

MashPaddler said:


> Splurged at beer cartel - they have Stone beers! Going to try and pace myself and just taste one bottle a night, with a fresh batch of English Strong Ale on tap it should (in theory) be doable.


If you love IPA - the Hoptimum from SN - for me WOW!!! best beer SN make, hands down.

Can you share what the stone beers cost? the Arrogant Bastard and the 6xer of ruination??


----------



## MashPaddler

Pratty1 said:


> If you love IPA - the Hoptimum from SN - for me WOW!!! best beer SN make, hands down.
> 
> Can you share what the stone beers cost? the Arrogant Bastard and the 6xer of ruination??


Jump on www.beercartel.com.au for pricing, they are comparable to other imports. Cheers.


----------



## Bizier

Had a Hightail with burger last night, followed by a Superconductor and a Northern Harvest Ale. Yum.


----------



## New_guy

This is a cracking beer - junipers give a great crisp note to balance a solid malt profile & @ 5.2% easily go a few more


----------



## Dan Pratt

Ballast Point 7% IPA - how do they do it!


----------



## lukiferj

Pratty1 said:


> Ballast Point 7% IPA - how do they do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1391158642.134448.jpg


 what's the use by date on that? They changed the labeling quite a few months ago. Still, a great beer. Have not had a bad one yet.


----------



## Dan Pratt

It is best before 06/2014..... Bloody good beer. Best at DMs


----------



## Bizier

Your post made me want one, but I have plenty of beer, so couldn't justify. Five minutes later, my gf comes home with a sixer of Big Eye. Power of the mind I tell ya. 

I just looked in my recycling bin, no wonder I'm broke.


----------



## lukiferj

Nice one. Like I said I haven't had a bad one yet. My favourite beer in a pinch. Easily my first choice from dans. Just haven't seen that label in months.


----------



## schoey

I guess I'll continue the love fest. It's amazingly great value.


----------



## BungBrew

Fair whack of hop flavour in this one!


----------



## Northside Novice

Went to my uncles bottle shop this arvo and must say was impressed at his offerings !!!
Must admit , haven't visited for a while but fuk me , looks like he is trying to get a slice of the real craft market . Was going to buy a carton of punk IPA which he don't stock any more ? So just got these View attachment 68395
View attachment 68396
View attachment 68397

Yey woolworths

Italian saison , Japanese iipa , USA black IPA . I picked the eyes out of the offerings but there was more quality for the picking .


----------



## Blitzer

Northside quick question, where are you getting the Cantillon in Bris?


----------



## Snow

MashPaddler said:


> Splurged at beer cartel - they have Stone beers! Going to try and pace myself and just taste one bottle a night, with a fresh batch of English Strong Ale on tap it should (in theory) be doable.


Whoa dude! Looking atthat photo makes me feel like I already had a few! :blink:

I had the Arrogant bastard last weekend and was blown away. Such an amazing beer that lived up to all my dreams since the day I read about it 10 years ago. I also bought the Oak aged version which i think I might just try tonight.... :icon_drool2:

I also had the Dogfish head 90 minute IPA this week and it was a real let down. lots of sweet malt but hops were just not what I expected. Maybe it just didn't travel well...

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Snow

Blitzer said:


> Northside quick question, where are you getting the Cantillon in Bris?


Free delivery from the Belgianshop online


----------



## BreadMurderer

I just tried Sierra Nevada's Torpedo IPA for the first time... oh jebus. Quite safe to say I've found a new favourite and the 6-pack was a good bloody purchase. Can't believe I've not tried it before (not easy back home) so I'll be attacking their range over the next few visits to Mr Murphy's.


----------



## Northside Novice

Archives in west end . Bris .


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

My stash I picked up from Crown Cellars, whilst I was briefly in Launceston yesterday:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

This is apparently a Rye-significant R-IPA. I got some rye, but not as much as I thought. Certainly, I've used it as a spec malt, and in a Rye/Wheat/2row beer, and got way more, and that was 20% or so.

Using any significant portion of Rye, deserves an award. We all know what can happen.

Good, solid, aromatic IPA otherwise. Very balanced between the malt (Which is still there) and the hops, which are aromatic, tasty and not overly bitter to dominate the malt. At around 7.6% IIRC (I chucked it last night), very balanced and doesn't have any warming or anything to indicate it's that high in abv%


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

This is an "old school" American IPA, before anyone was making them by the bucketload. More bitter, more aroma on the nose, but none of the later kettle hopping and fruitsalad that comes with it.

Boy, it is bitter. I've had and made beers with higher IBU, but not perceivable like this. This really is the 'old school' - a really strong early bittering addition and some dry hopping.

I liked it, but the body was thin, and I reckon it just put it out of balance, even for an IPA lover like me. A bit more malt backbone to balance it up, or some later additions to do what its aroma promises.


----------



## schoey

Stopped in at Archive this afternoon and grabbed a couple including this one.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Was in Sydney this weekend and picked up a few hard-to-gets from Barny's (man that place has some goooood stuff).

First cab off the rank:





Ruination is an appropriate name. *drool*


----------



## argon

That ruination is an outstanding IPA, had one fresh in the states along side a lot of other world class IPAs and it was easily the most enjoyable.

Bought a 6 of Whit Rabbit Dark Ale, having one now. What's waste of money, bland, no hops, no malt sweetness, the faintest touch of roast. Ordinary. Tastes very mega. Nothing like I remember fresh on tap a few years ago when first released. Will not buy again.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

argon said:


> That ruination is an outstanding IPA, had one fresh in the states along side a lot of other world class IPAs and it was easily the most enjoyable.


 I really enjoyed it. Certainly no 'gaps' in the hop spectrum.. from the solid bitterness up through the pine cones to the slightly syrupy citrus hop oils, all lifted up by the carbonation into a pungent aroma. Probably as fresh as we could hope to get it here, just ticked over the 'enjoy by' date of 90 days since bottling. I prefer maltier IPAs generally but as far as hop bombs go, this ruled.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

8 Wired Semi-Conductor.

Markets itself as a session IPA, which is pretty spot on.

The body is thinnish, with enough bitterness to balance, but not overpower. The bitterness is also enough to keep it dry, no fruitsalad or harshness, just sold and 'there'.

I got in the flavour a minty (think mint in Vietnamese food, not mint-lolly) presence. Really lifted this beer above what it was, and made it different from the usual American style IPA. Still a bit of fruit, but that mint sticks out.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Brewdog 5am Saint, Hoppy Red Ale.

It's like an American Pale Ale - nothing too flash, but not too shabby (think 4 Pines Pale in good storage), with a dry, slight roasted finish at the end that gives it a point of difference. 

Given I normally love Brewdog beers, this is a little disappointing. Worth trying, but not worth settling on.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Sorry for the dodgy photo.

This bottle says "Anderson Valley, Hop Ottin' IPA" - 6.7%.

Not real happy with this. It's out of balance, with a modicum of bitterness, virtually no hop aroma and way too sweet. Not malty, sweet.

I also had (but forgot to photo), the Bairds' Rising Sun Pale ale. I actually liked this beer. It's nearly impossible to get normal wheat in an APA, and I reckon this has some unmalted wheat, given the wheat cloudiness is there a tiny bit, and it has that tart flavour associated with a wit. They did this right. Aroma good, bitterness balanced. Very sessionable.

From my batch from Crown Cellars, I've not been happy with them. The wife had one, and didn't rate it. She loves VALE/IPA, and her comment on some of these is "it's not VALE" - she is struggling to see how I can advocate _these_ beers as being indicative of true craft over and above VALE/IPA. She loves the fruit, the balanced bitterness of them and that they aren't too high in ABV%.

Hopefully my selections will be better next time.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Mid-week tipple. Bready sweetness and a little hot alcohol. Smooth & enjoyable.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Well this is nice. Dark caramel & lightly roasted malt. Balanced & smooth. No noticeable late hop presence. Bottled 4 months ago. 

View attachment 68535


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Edit: double post, can't delete.

Edit2: where's the fkn picture gone? Damn app. Here it is again.


----------



## Danwood

I think it's a tie between Holgate and Hargreaves Hill for my favourite Vic brewery. 

This fella is the definition of a session beer for me, although a few more IBUs would be nice, it's sitting at 10 apparently. 
And drinking it during some cooler weather might be an idea...high 30°s isn't really dark mild weather imo.

It's so smooth, toasty (slightly overdone toast but not so much that it becomes an issue at the breakfast table) and just a hint of coffee/chocolate. 
Brewed using Macadamias (lashings of, evidently), which may have contributed to the smoothness, and definitely give a subtle nuttiness. 

I'm inspired to give it a whirl on my next ESB. 
I'm thinking Maris Otter, torrified wheat, light crystal, choc malt, toasted macadamias, EKG and Bramling Cross. Looking forward to it !


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Rather than the "pine needles floating in Demazin" type of IPA - this is more like citrus pungent but not dank aroma (mandarin & grapefruit?) with a kind of apricot or mango or some other nondescript stone fruit backing it up, light malts but enough body to balance it (a bit), firm bitterness with a bit of something else I can't describe on the back of the palate. Pretty fresh, bottled in October I think.


----------



## lukiferj

Liam_snorkel said:


> Rather than the "pine needles floating in Demazin" type of IPA - this is more like citrus pungent but not dank aroma (mandarin & grapefruit?) with a kind of apricot or mango or some other nondescript stone fruit backing it up, light malts but enough body to balance it (a bit), firm bitterness with a bit of something else I can't describe on the back of the palate. Pretty fresh, bottled in October I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1391761575.400748.jpg


 It's a great beer. Super nice on tap. Very different to Big Eye. People seem to rave over it though


----------



## schoey

Liam_snorkel said:


> Rather than the "pine needles floating in Demazin" type of IPA - this is more like citrus pungent but not dank aroma (mandarin & grapefruit?) with a kind of apricot or mango or some other nondescript stone fruit backing it up, light malts but enough body to balance it (a bit), firm bitterness with a bit of something else I can't describe on the back of the palate. Pretty fresh, bottled in October I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1391761575.400748.jpg


Did you get that locally? Would love to try it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Picked it up when I was in Sydney last weekend from Barny's. That place is awesome.
Also grabbed some Stone & dogfish beers. 

Currently sipping on this:


----------



## indica86

Occasionally I venture to my local Dan's - 1 1/2 hours away.
I bought a Sierra Nevada Kellerweis Hefeweizen - lovely refreshing drop.
Kosiousko Pale Ale - bland pale with no real highlights.
Feral Hop Hog - nice bitterness, not enough hop flavour.
Burleigh Brewing Hasslehop - Big, malty but muddled hops. All I got from the flavour was hops, no actual stand out taste,


----------



## Northside Novice

Oki , most of you know me or what I drink other than home brew yeah? Lots of weird and wonderful commercial beer that I can only aspire to ever brew !
Well this is a funny if not disturbing tale ....
I went to 'craft' the best bottle shop in our country 2013 no doubt ! Just to touch base and see if any new and exciting brews might be available to purchase and rapidly consume 
Anyways I found a few new ones and then while talking to one if the honchos I spotted a bottle of piraat in the bottom right , right fridge down the bottom where I look ! Always check the forgotten corners of all places of beer selling places for hidden gems !labeled as an IPA ? (They thoughtfully write one the glass fridge door what the beer behind is and it's price )I have never tried it befor but am pretty sure it isn't an IPA !
Wow I said that's a cool looking IPA ! Yeah he says it Belgian !
Pissing my self on the inside I bought it and am now enjoying this lovely IPA ! 
Kinda sucks though , the best bottle shop ( which it is , it's fuking awesome ) is happy to let joe dirt walk out with a beer sold under false pretences ! This IPA epidemic is starting to get out if control my friends 
View attachment 68579
View attachment 68580
View attachment 68581

Any ways 
It's a bloody loverly drop , pretty much what I expected , sort if a blend of leffe blonde and Duvel 

Gigigty gigigty


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Indica86: Dans are hit & miss with their beers - possibly/probably due to handling/turnover. SN kellerweiss is nice, so is the porter. Get a ballast point big eye with the new label (white border) if they have it. They also usually have Zywiec (roughly pronounced je-vi-etz) porter which is bullet proof.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Gotta disagree with you re Craft - at least for the beer selection (wine selections incredible).


----------



## schoey

northside novice said:


> Oki , most of you know me or what I drink other than home brew yeah? Lots of weird and wonderful commercial beer that I can only aspire to ever brew !
> Well this is a funny if not disturbing tale ....
> I went to 'craft' the best bottle shop in our country 2013 no doubt ! Just to touch base and see if any new and exciting brews might be available to purchase and rapidly consume
> Anyways I found a few new ones and then while talking to one if the honchos I spotted a bottle of piraat in the bottom right , right fridge down the bottom where I look ! Always check the forgotten corners of all places of beer selling places for hidden gems !labeled as an IPA ? (They thoughtfully write one the glass fridge door what the beer behind is and it's price )I have never tried it befor but am pretty sure it isn't an IPA !
> Wow I said that's a cool looking IPA ! Yeah he says it Belgian !
> Pissing my self on the inside I bought it and am now enjoying this lovely IPA !
> Kinda sucks though , the best bottle shop ( which it is , it's fuking awesome ) is happy to let joe dirt walk out with a beer sold under false pretences ! This IPA epidemic is starting to get out if control my friends
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> Any ways
> It's a bloody loverly drop , pretty much what I expected , sort if a blend of leffe blonde and Duvel
> 
> Gigigty gigigty


Is that standard Piraat or some type of special release? It's a fantastic beer. The label's different to the last time I had it (which was probably 5+ years ago).



Liam_snorkel said:


> Gotta disagree with you re Craft - at least for the beer selection (wine selections incredible).


Craft have some good beers but aren't exactly cheap. I think Archive have the best bottle-o in Brissie now.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Archive, emporium, brewhouse all have much bigger range than craft.


----------



## Northside Novice

Standard piraat


----------



## Northside Novice

Liam I am nice , but obviously after my last encounter I may not be as nice in the future .
It's pretty much IPA land over there . Though they have a lot of beersel gueze at $16 when archive has it for $18 last I were there .
I am jaded though , best bottlo in oz ?! Which publisher did they rim ?
Some times range changes, craft used to stock Hopus , my all time fav as well as some others that others didn't have  I care not where I purchase I care a lot what I spend my cold hard on  . In reality I was crapping on craft but with a mild week day poo . They can and have been good


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Ha! The sarcasm went straight over my melon. 

This guy over here.. had it a few times, and boy oh boy what an ale. Brett funkiness, hops, smooth malt *homer simpson drool* I really should get some of these and let them age/live develop.


----------



## Northside Novice

Wat da fuk is it man ?
Maybe should be in that holy jebus thread


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Let there be light!




http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/to-ol-yeastus-christus/223949/


----------



## Northside Novice

Ahh I see clearly now 
Haven't had but sounds n looks delightful !

My cellar is void of any to match drinkable at the mo but I might have a three yr old oval to some what match !


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'm out of interesting beers after this one


----------



## Blitzer

New bottle shop opened up in Brisbane CBD. Malt Traders they do growler fills as well, got myself some some Green Beacon India Pale Lager there tonight.


----------



## Northside Novice

I applaud your honesty my friend , but surly all beer is interesting ?
Haha fuk that shit ! I am a wanker , I like to keep my beer time and wank time some what separate sometimes ! Some times !
Probably would of kept this longer until you got me excited mofo! 
Man , it's grand , tastes like cleopatra's quim , after she been ridding hard roman horse


----------



## Northside Novice

Blitzen got a link or address dude ?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

northside novice said:


> I applaud your honesty my friend , but surly all beer is interesting ?


I've got a DFH 90min IPA and my homebrew. 



> tastes like cleopatra's quim , after she been ridding hard roman horse


 haha shit, I lost it at quim


----------



## Northside Novice

Man think 1st choice sells oval ! Just grab two and save 1 for a while it's worth it , almost geuze funky ness but still malty beerdom ! 
I got no hb ATM  how I started , but 2 instead of 1 . Drink 1 and save 1 . Befor you know it , your cellar is brimming ! Is hard though sometimes not drinking EVERYTHING


----------



## Northside Novice

Pulled a gun out for ya mate 

That booty go 




A lot of science and blind faith was evoked after the nova so it not proposer space food but at least as god as


Out front


----------



## Blitzer

Yeah the place is at 10 Market Street, Brisbane. Down by Eagle St Pier


----------



## Northside Novice

And their stuff is ?? 
Wat ya get man ?
Please show n tell


----------



## lukiferj

Ah Northside, the troubadour of AHB. Another good night ya bastard


----------



## winkle

Mmmm must get a bottle or two of cleopatra's quim orval to spice up a sour I'm brewin'.


----------



## Snowdog

Samuel Adams Boston Lager


----------



## Milk-lizard84

A freshly poured Weihenstephaner in my new ikea glass. I'm a big fan of this beer but there whole range is delicious.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Love the dunkel


----------



## Econwatson

Good evening Aussies, I'm having the Pale Fire Ale from Pressure Drop Brewery. It's lovely, but I prefer the Bosko IPA.

Top marks for the label as well!


----------



## clifftiger

Less of a beer review and more of a heads up for anyone in or near Newy..
The Hop Factory have been doing a Waitangi Day celebration. A couple of pics from some lunch beers today - Epic Hop Zombie and 8 Wired Tall Poppy. Follows on from the last couple of days in having the pleasure to have a few of these beauties on draught - Liberty Citra Jnr, Epic Pale Ale, 8 Wired Hopwired and Yeastie Boys Pot Kettle Black. I know they have 8 Wired Superconductor and Yeastie Hud-a-wa' to come, so hopefully tapped some time this week. Not for the "Light of Wallet" as we know with most Kiwi beers - WTF is the deal with the expense of brews from across the ditch?
Loved both of these today - the Tall Poppy had a burnt toffee note (dark crystal) to it which was lovely.

Cliff


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Not bad


----------



## Northside Novice

A few thirsty Thursday thuckers !


----------



## lukiferj

You're early Andrew! Wasn't prepared for this tonight!


----------



## Northside Novice

Bottled jan 2011 
Lovely Canadian , bottle conditioned , getting some really nice mellow spicy ness


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I don't even need to drink beers tonight, I'll just look at this thread and pretend.

h34r:


----------



## Northside Novice

Hang tight luki , just letting off some steam. 
One of those days 
Needed a few happy beers


----------



## Northside Novice

Bloody hell Liam , now I gonna have to crack some good chite for your evening


----------



## Northside Novice

Probably as good as a westy


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Probably better


----------



## Northside Novice

I could probably tell you :lol: but I wont .


westy is much better :icon_drool2:

or not
maybe hmmm

have to do a side by side one day mate if ya keen !


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Is it the novelty factor that makes it better? I'd certainly _want_ it to be better if I had one!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Ok I'll bring the roche you bring he westv hahaha


----------



## Northside Novice

I cant crack a westy till at least july, sounds like a plan , your on :super:


until you try, anything you hear is just hear say ......


----------



## StalkingWilbur

It was very good. Definitely not my favorite beer though. 

Ps. Please don't crucify me for drinking it from a wine glass haha. It was for a friends birthday on Rottnest Island and we were severely limited in our choices.


----------



## indica86

4 Pine Pale Ale.






> PALE ALE
> A colorful deep Ruby Amber appearance. Aromas of Pine and Grapefruit overlay a malt background. On the palate full bodied malty flavours with a tight and bitter finish.




Umm, overly malty cloying finish. Under bittered so not clean at all. Minimal hop aroma and flavour.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

you might have got a dud. The fresh ones I've had were bursting with hop flavour/aroma.


----------



## indica86

Problem of living where I do I feel.


----------



## OzPaleAle

Really digging the SN Kellerweis



Edit: Plus allows some sneaky yeast harvesting!


----------



## Mardoo

OzPaleAle said:


> Really digging the SN Kellerweis
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Plus allows some sneaky yeast harvesting!


I believe they filter and then use a different yeast to carb...correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## OzPaleAle

Bummer, I'll take a punt and see what I end up with anyway.


----------



## indica86

Mardoo said:


> I believe they filter and then use a different yeast to carb...correct me if I'm wrong.


They do suggest to swirl and pour the sediement into the glass, this perhaps suggests that it is the brewing yeast otherwise what would be the point of the swirl?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

this person harvested kellerweis yeast and got a similar flavour profile, although it was in 2009.. maybe they switched to a different bottling strain since then


----------



## OzPaleAle

There is a few clone recipes floating around, I will give it a shot, although maybe not the open fermenter style, not quite ready to go there yet.


----------



## Northside Novice

Happy Friday drinkers


----------



## Northside Novice

Please sir 
MORE!?!
You want More !


----------



## danestead

I had one in darwin last week and got a malt dominated nose and taste, toffee I think, but a real lack of hops. I enjoyed it however its not what I thought it was meant to be.




indica86 said:


> 4 Pine Pale Ale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, overly malty cloying finish. Under bittered so not clean at all. Minimal hop aroma and flavour.


----------



## mje1980

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> Please sir
> MORE!?!
> You want More !



Your tongue must be a tiny flap of skin now with all those sours. Lucky bugger!.

Do you use the dregs in your home brews ??. Worth it IMHO


----------



## Lodan

Mountain Goat IRA
No backlight but trust me, there's a nice red hue to this beer.


----------



## DU99




----------



## Liam_snorkel

Dark fruits and bready malt, delicious. I'm accompanying this with homemade peanut butter & raisin cookies. My face has the same expression as the monk on the bottle.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

As above, but smoother & creamier.


----------



## lukiferj

Northside liam or liam novice?


----------



## Dan Pratt

DU99 said:


>


How did you rate it??


----------



## Liam_snorkel

lukiferj said:


> Northside liam or liam novice?


He does the night shift


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Light bodied, tart & slightly sour.. Yum.


----------



## Helles

No pics
But been to the Pig and Whistle on the Mornington Peninsula over weekend
Tasty Amber Ale and Pale Ale on tap


----------



## rehab

8 Wired Farmhouse Pale Ale 5.0% off FYO from the local went down a treat yesterday. 1.5 litres of Summer beating goodness was owned until my mouth went numb. Tasty tasty!


----------



## Trevandjo

KL international airport. @ Bones bar. Great change from Tiger/ Heinelick.


----------



## DU99

from little shop in yarraville


----------



## OzPaleAle

DU99 said:


> from little shop in yarraville


 :icon_drool2:


----------



## syl

Alpha Queen is old, but I am glad that are selling it in Vic again after the popularity of the new world smash (which I don't like!)

Trying a Sly Fox, Summer Ale from Feral, not even any info on their website about it. Very nice though.

Guessing:

BB Galaxy
Pils

Mosaic
Motueka

Nice


----------



## brewtas

syl said:


> Trying a Sly Fox, Summer Ale from Feral, not even any info on their website about it. Very nice though.


Yeah, I was looking at their website today and thought it was weird that they've got all this new branding but haven't updated their website or added the new beer.

I enjoyed the Sly Fox though. It's probably the best Golden/Summer/Blonde Ale I've had.


----------



## syl

brewtas said:


> Yeah, I was looking at their website today and thought it was weird that they've got all this new branding but haven't updated their website or added the new beer.
> 
> I enjoyed the Sly Fox though. It's probably the best Golden/Summer/Blonde Ale I've had.


'tis well done, similar to my summer ale. As with all feral beers, it has that added freshness


----------



## Donske

Timmermans Oude Gueze. 

Quite nice, tart and slightly funky as it warms a bit. Not the best gueze I've tried but still very drinkable.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Rainy day on the coast this arvo....time for a LC Single Batch. 




Just made the used by date....lol. these would keep for another 12 months.


----------



## Danwood

A nice, honeyed Tripel. I've never brewed anything Belgian, although I really enjoy their beers. 

One day...one day...


Ed-Stupid pic fell off !


----------



## Danwood

I think some people would find this too sweet, but I like it.

It's almost got a Belgian-y candi sweetness going on, except more toffee than a dark dried fruit sweetness associated with dubbels etc. Maybe the Cherrywood gives more perceived sweetness...maybe?

Nice, warming 8.3% for a cool evening...good beer.

Ed - Bottled with maple syrup, apparently. That'd explain it


----------



## benken25

Danwood said:


> I think some people would find this too sweet, but I like it.
> 
> It's almost got a Belgian-y candi sweetness going on, except more toffee than a dark dried fruit sweetness associated with dubbels etc. Maybe the Cherrywood gives more perceived sweetness...maybe?
> 
> Nice, warming 8.3% for a cool evening...good beer.


these guys turn out some awesome beers I will have to keep and eye out for this one


----------



## Danwood

What ! No one's had a beer since 8.43pm yesterday ??

C'mon people....


----------



## DU99

only what's in the keg today


----------



## Danwood

Fairy nuff.

Can someone check on NN though ? I'm getting concerned.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

It's a bit early in the evening


----------



## neal32

Liam_snorkel said:


> this person harvested kellerweis yeast and got a similar flavour profile, although it was in 2009.. maybe they switched to a different bottling strain since then


When I was there I asked if they used a different strain for bottling. Steve Dressler said no, granted that was in regards to the Pale Ale. I imagine the wheat would be the same.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Tastes like dark caramel and raisin toast soaked in stout or something. I like it.


----------



## dibby33

Dark apple ale from two metre tall brewery. Tastes like a lambic cider topped up with a lovely real ale. Strange. Not sure about this one. I do admire the bravery of the brewery though. Worth trying.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

It's an interesting beer that's for sure. I had it last month and loved it. Have you had their original sour?


----------



## dibby33

Liam_snorkel said:


> It's an interesting beer that's for sure. I had it last month and loved it. Have you had their original sour?


No. But I will be trying all of their other beers. Sour might have been a better description than lambic.


----------



## Bizier

Four or five years old.
It is my birthday, I have tomorrow off, but my beer stocks are critically low... and I am basically sober.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

dibby33 said:


> No. But I will be trying all of their other beers. Sour might have been a better description than lambic.


The sour is great - not as puckering as a cantillion and really smooth. Next bit of spare cash I get together will go towards getting a box sent up here


----------



## lukiferj

After drinking through the menu at the bavarian beer cafe we headed into the Embassy for a couple of post dinner cheeky beers. Among other things the Bacchus Double Choc Stout on the handpump was awesome. So smooth and chocolatey. Also snuck in a couple of hop hog pints to test and both the flavour and aroma were as expected. I really wish the bottles were as consistent as it is on tap.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Friday lunch beer. I make a point of visiting the local independent bottleo which has a tiny but surprising craft beer selection. 
This is really good! Very malty without being thick. Toast and caramel, and a good amount of grapefruity & resinous hops. Similar to a fresh 4 pines pale but maltier & more complex hops.


----------



## OzPaleAle

Liam_snorkel said:


> Friday lunch beer. I make a point of visiting the local independent bottleo which has a tiny but surprising craft beer selection.
> This is really good! Very malty without being thick. Toast and caramel, and a good amount of grapefruity & resinous hops. Similar to a fresh 4 pines pale but maltier & more complex hops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1392957869.423380.jpg


Tried their Golden Ale for the first time the other day, was really tasty and a few more quickly disappeared....


----------



## ricardo

Alpine - Exponential Hoppiness  Probably one of the best IPA's I've ever tasted


----------



## sp0rk

New England brewery brown
Really lovely malty and slighty nutty, low carbonation. Quite a nice beer
At Mother's Milk in Sawtell, their licence got approved the other day, i think I've found my local!


----------



## ricardo

Alpine - Nelson

Not sure if it is technically an IPA but this one is equally as good


----------



## ricardo

Ballast Point - Victory At Sea

Beautiful Imperial Porter with Vanilla & Coffee, first tried this at Hamilton's Tavern, San Diego and thought Ballast Point has retired it. Stunned to see it on the shelf in Sydney a few weeks ago.


----------



## lukiferj

Hahn superdry. Not a joke. I feel so dirty. Only had one and then made up an excuse to leave a mates place.


----------



## Dan Pratt

lukiferj said:


> Hahn superdry. Not a joke. I feel so dirty. Only had one and then made up an excuse to leave a mates place.


You went to a mates place without a sharing homebrew?


----------



## Dan Pratt

lukiferj said:


> Hahn superdry. Not a joke. I feel so dirty. Only had one and then made up an excuse to leave a mates place.


You went to a mates place without a sharing homebrew?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Monster mash hopped out red plus mullet


----------



## Liam_snorkel

All hops no malt. Boom boom


----------



## lukiferj

Pratty1 said:


> You went to a mates place without a sharing homebrew?


I guess you could say I'm currently in between gas regulators. However, situation being resolved today.


----------



## OzPaleAle

Woke up to find empty bottles including

Leffe Blonde
Leffe Radieuse
Two Birds Golden Ale
Schofferhofer Hefeweizen
4 Pines Hefeweizen
Sierra Nevada Kellerweis
Growler of homebrew (bit heavy handed on the biscuit malt) Kolsch

Its become evident why I feel like my brain is missing.......


----------



## DU99

rather tasty,chocolate..


----------



## lukiferj

DU99 said:


> rather tasty,chocolate..believe its not made anymore


 It's a seasonal. They brew it every year for US autumn.


----------



## DU99

i just that found out..will buy again


----------



## lukiferj

It's a pretty good beer.


----------



## Danwood

I'm not sure if new packaging means new recipe? 

Still as bright as ever, so it's either filtered to remove the haze the new wheat additions would likely create, or it's still the old recipe.


----------



## DU99

*Got this also plus a HIX summer ale*
*




*


----------



## Bridges

Hey Danwood, I got an e-mail a week or so ago.
New pack = new recipe

_"We’ve removed Cascade from the hop bill, and added in some Liberty and Crystal. We think the result is a more distinctive, hoppy beer without sacrificing sessionability. We’ve also added some wheat to the malt grist to round out the mouth-feel a bit."_

It was always filtered hence bright.

So did you like it?


----------



## DU99

will have to revisit bright ale..always found it a bit lifeless


----------



## lukiferj

Agree. Will pick some up next time I'm out. Interesting hop choices.


----------



## Spiesy

Liam_snorkel said:


> Friday lunch beer. I make a point of visiting the local independent bottleo which has a tiny but surprising craft beer selection.
> This is really good! Very malty without being thick. Toast and caramel, and a good amount of grapefruity & resinous hops. Similar to a fresh 4 pines pale but maltier & more complex hops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1392957869.423380.jpg


I enjoy their Golden for what it is, but to be honest - and it hurts me, as I want to like it, the tasting doesn't quite live up to the description for me.


----------



## Danwood

Yep, enjoying it. I got the same email, hence my choice at Dan's.

I haven't had the previous incarnation for quite a while, so can't really draw comparisons. But it's certainly going down well.

I'm not familiar with Liberty or Crystal, but a bit of research states both are of Hallertau descent, with mildly spicy and flowery aromas. I think they work well, especially with the bit of sharpness from the wheat. 

Very refreshing beer with enough hops to remain interesting. If we've got any more hot weather to come, this would be a good choice.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I spent $150 on carlton something drys today. One of them was blood temperature.


----------



## Danwood

I'd like to formally request the addition of a 'dislike button' to the site....


----------



## Liam_snorkel

They were mid strength as well.


----------



## Danwood

Make it a hate button !


----------



## Liam_snorkel

In reparation to the beer gods for yesterday's performance I've just mashed in a vienna/amarillo SMaSH, and popped the lid of this. A malty strong golden ale. Some grassy citrusy hops but it's mostly malt. Pretty easy drinking.


----------



## lukiferj

Liam_snorkel said:


> In reparation to the beer gods for yesterday's performance I've just mashed in a vienna/amarillo SMaSH, and popped the lid of this. A malty strong golden ale. Some grassy citrusy hops but it's mostly malt. Pretty easy drinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1393136935.999636.jpg


 Way to be an asshole. Pretty keen to try this one actually.


----------



## Danwood

Lordy, I do love Hargreaves Hill !

SWMBOs working today, so just me and the boy went to the park...it's a happy coincidence it has one of my favourite breweries 100yards away.

New Season IPA. Simcoe, Citra and Amarillo and a solid malt backbone. 

ESB take outs. Always good. They switch hops with this one sometimes, between Galaxy and Cascade mostly. Galaxy, my nose tells me, currently.

Consistently good IMO. Although, I'm almost always at the brewery when I drink their beers, so freshness is guaranteed...but still, very good !


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Going full beer glass wanker


----------



## benken25

drinking the latest made brewers garden de paradise(Belgian wit) really enjoyable and easy to drink for a 6.2% beer has a nice citrus flavour might go buy another couple of bottles


----------



## Liam_snorkel

A malty light caramel tasting Belgian dark strong and a pile of nuts.


----------



## lukiferj

Liam_snorkel said:


> A malty light caramel tasting Belgian dark strong and a pile of nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1393150926.435550.jpg


The beer, the snickers or you :blink:


----------



## Liam_snorkel

B)


----------



## lukiferj

Classic dad joke right there


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Amager IPA, 7% ABV.

Gotta say, I loved this beer, but my VALE/IPA loving wife would have hated it.

Bitter, but very balanced with a good solid malty body. No warming alcohol despite the 7%.

Became different as it warmed up, but still great, more bitter, more sweet, body became more apparent.

This finished sweet without being cloying, leaving a little of the prickly bitterness on the palate.

Aroma was negligible and not a massive 'in your face' hops flavour, just subtle with the bitterness coming in, then finishing sweeter, but still a little bitter.

I tried the bitter bitch a few weeks ago from Crown Cellars and the hop profile is very similar IMO, but this had the body and oomph to really carry it out.

On a side point, I noticed that they had the Aurora Borealis II in Crown Cellars on Saturday - pretty impressive for a non-mainland craft bottle-o


----------



## Weizguy

From the ANHC gift pack (2008) - Claude 9 barleywine by CUB , so it's commercial. right?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Bridge Roads, Bling IPA. A bit of a gusher, but otherwise a good, solid IPA. Nothing spectacular, nothing that really stood out, just good and solid and pretty close to sessionable.

Balanced malt & bitterness with no distinct aroma present, just a general fruitiness.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Next Day I had the Bling Bling Imperial IPA. Much better. 8.5%, though not noticeable (until you're about half way through and wondering why its affecting you).


Solid malt, but definitely takes a backseat.


I got some slight mintyness (think tic tac peppermint), combined with a slight cherry flavour. One the nose, a hint of liquorice with again a bit of fruit. Based on the limited descriptors for Caliente, I'd hazard a guess that it made its way into this beer. But again, Caliente has such a scratchy description hop-profile wise, that it's a wild guess. Certainly got something 'different' from this than the standard C hops.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Red Ale - DIPA.

Look, I'm going to be a little harsh on this one - mainly because I'm fed up with the "hoppy red ale" and "red IPA" craze. Seriously - this is a marketing gimmick. I reckon most of us would brew an IPA (of the American persuasion) and be often in the 'red' spectrum. To think it deserves it's own subcategory is ridiculous. 

Sorry for the #rant, but I make IPA and APA, and they are often 'red' - heck, use enough crystal and something else, most beers can be. It's when I saw a photo on Instagram from a friend in BNE that has picked up the hipster fun of craft beer (don't get me started on hipsterism), and sure enough, it was a "Red IPA" and sure enough, it was (visually) an IPA like anything else I've made in the past.

Okay, sorry. This beer was fine. Decent malt, hops balance. Good aroma, typical fruit - mainly citrus. A little bit of dank, which I rate. Pretty sessionable. I bottled my IPA on Saturday, which kicked it in aroma. So again, a bit harsh. On another day, I'd probably be singing complements of this beer. I'm being a bit anal about IPA lately - it must be because they aren't hard to brew. 15IBU at 60 minutes, chuck shedload of hops in at 10 minutes down to flameout.

Unfortunately, we have a stomach bug in the house and this ended up in the porcelain telephone at about 2am. Not happy. Might explain the Red IPA rant.


----------



## lukiferj

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Next Day I had the Bling Bling Imperial IPA. Much better. 8.5%, though not noticeable (until you're about half way through and wondering why its affecting you).
> 
> Solid malt, but definitely takes a backseat.
> 
> I got some slight mintyness (think tic tac peppermint), combined with a slight cherry flavour. One the nose, a hint of liquorice with again a bit of fruit. Based on the limited descriptors for Caliente, I'd hazard a guess that it made its way into this beer. But again, Caliente has such a scratchy description hop-profile wise, that it's a wild guess. Certainly got something 'different' from this than the standard C hops.


 I sent them an email last year after trying it and not being able to pick the hops. Someone got back to me saying it was a complex mix of cascade and cluster only.


----------



## itmechanic

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Red Ale - DIPA.
> 
> Look, I'm going to be a little harsh on this one - mainly because I'm fed up with the "hoppy red ale" and "red IPA" craze. Seriously - this is a marketing gimmick. I reckon most of us would brew an IPA (of the American persuasion) and be often in the 'red' spectrum. To think it deserves it's own subcategory is ridiculous.
> 
> Sorry for the #rant, but I make IPA and APA, and they are often 'red' - heck, use enough crystal and something else, most beers can be. It's when I saw a photo on Instagram from a friend in BNE that has picked up the hipster fun of craft beer (don't get me started on hipsterism), and sure enough, it was a "Red IPA" and sure enough, it was (visually) an IPA like anything else I've made in the past.
> 
> Okay, sorry. This beer was fine. Decent malt, hops balance. Good aroma, typical fruit - mainly citrus. A little bit of dank, which I rate. Pretty sessionable. I bottled my IPA on Saturday, which kicked it in aroma. So again, a bit harsh. On another day, I'd probably be singing complements of this beer. I'm being a bit anal about IPA lately - it must be because they aren't hard to brew. 15IBU at 60 minutes, chuck shedload of hops in at 10 minutes down to flameout.
> 
> Unfortunately, we have a stomach bug in the house and this ended up in the porcelain telephone at about 2am. Not happy. Might explain the Red IPA rant.


If they aren't hard to brew, why are there so many bad examples on the market at the moment? Some of the brewers out there really need to start thinking about balance in their beers, a properly balanced beer is so much more enjoyable to drink.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

itmechanic said:


> If they aren't hard to brew, why are there so many bad examples on the market at the moment? Some of the brewers out there really need to start thinking about balance in their beers, a properly balanced beer is so much more enjoyable to drink.


The trouble with idiot proofing things, is that idiots are so ingenious.

Have to agree totally. Balanced IPA are the best, though I don't mind the odd blast your tongue out of your mouth type. My missus is pretty much set on Vale/IPA - primarily because of its balance. I brew one very similar. I think that in an effort to make something 'edgy', that drinkability is suffering.

The problem I have, is buying highly rated (or even unrated) IPA (of the American persuasion, I would like to clarify) ends up disappointing me - not because they're bad beers, but because they're good enough, but not more. I suppose I hope that if I can make, at home, on dodgy equipment a good IPA, then surely the pros can do better.

Then again, it might go to prove your point about 'why are there so many bad examples on the market'.

Here's my formula for a balanced IPA, and it doesn't steer me wrong:

Assuming apparent attenuation of 80% (so work back mash temp and yeast choice from there), OG should equal IBU (ie. 1.055 should be 55 IBU).

Grist = 90% base ale malt, the balance should be good solid spec malt which will add body, but not overdo it. 

IBU - as above. 15IBU from a single 60 minute addition, preferably from a solid variety that does not produce astringent bitterness. The balance, late kettle additions - 10 minutes down to whirlpool.

Get those basics right, and you're pretty much there. It allows for changes in spec malt, changes in (American) hop varieties, whilst still being balanced. Sure, some will be better than others (based on choices of hop, spec malt or yeast), but you'll be pretty much there.

Sorry for the above rant, though. I'm probably just as pinged with $$ going into the toilet at 2am, and I need someone to take it out on. The kids have it now.

Oh, and your Saison - excellent. Much better than mine.


----------



## berto

Any thoughts on where to start?


----------



## lukiferj

berto said:


> Any thoughts on where to start?


I'd be hitting that Saison or the Samuel Smith Pale to start with.


----------



## Wilkensone

Denmark WA Boston Brewery, seasonal 6.5% APA.. Not enough practise to rate yet but I enjoyed it  
also got a growler as I don't have one, full of 3% ginger beer!


----------



## yum beer

lukiferj said:


> I'd be hitting that Saison or the Samuel Smith Pale to start with.


Bloody hard to pass up the Sam Smith, thats a bloody good beer.
Not impressesd with the DT and not familiar with the others, though soon to be with the FigJam, grabbed one today.


----------



## lukiferj

Figjam is a great beer, but I would go for something a bit more subtle to start with.


----------



## Danwood

[email protected] it's good !


----------



## Liam_snorkel

related:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyzrKPcLpBw


----------



## eamonnfoley

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Red Ale - DIPA.
> 
> Look, I'm going to be a little harsh on this one - mainly because I'm fed up with the "hoppy red ale" and "red IPA" craze. Seriously - this is a marketing gimmick. I reckon most of us would brew an IPA (of the American persuasion) and be often in the 'red' spectrum. To think it deserves it's own subcategory is ridiculous.
> 
> Sorry for the #rant,
> 
> I bottled my IPA on Saturday, which kicked it in aroma. So again, a bit harsh. On another day, I'd probably be singing complements of this beer. I'm being a bit anal about IPA lately - it must be because they aren't hard to brew.


Don't forget imported beers are rarely ever at their best here in Aust. I dare say the aroma would be much more punchy over in Denmark - its generally the first thing to go. Lots of people make unfair comparisons to imports. I prefer inferior, but fresher Aussie beers, to unfresh, superior imports.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

foles said:


> Don't forget imported beers are rarely ever at their best here in Aust. I dare say the aroma would be much more punchy over in Denmark - its generally the first thing to go. Lots of people make unfair comparisons to imports. I prefer inferior, but fresher Aussie beers, to unfresh, superior imports.


Fair call.

I was in a very cranky mood that day.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Brooklyn East India Pale Ale

I suppose, in light of my comments about aroma of foreign beers, this and the next two will seem to indicate that it isn't just travelling responsible for the seeming limited aroma of beers.

Had this beer last night - and it has the unmistakable 'honey' that I associate with old beer, travelled across the world. Couldn't find the useby date, but the 'honey' of European multiple timezone and temperature fluctation age was with it.

Yet it had a solid aroma and tasted like a balanced American Pale Ale with the distinctive Centennial (possibly cascade, but I didn't get that extra dimension of rose with it, that I get with cascade over centennial) aroma typical in 'old school' Classic APA.

Silly boy didn't read the label that it is 6.9% (IIRC, which is difficult, because I drank this quickly). Then I got stuck into the roast pork and this morning, trying to recall what else I remember after my Bourdain-esque Pork and Beer binge.

If this were 2% lower in ABV, this would stand up as a sessionable Pale Ale. 

It's a Red IPA!!!!!! It even comes in a Red Can!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## surly

I just finished a Feral Sly Fox Summer Ale.
Was very tasty. Light, but fruity and very sessionable. Kinda want another.. Anyone else tried this?

Following it up with a Ballast Point Big Eye IPA.

Please excuse the google pic, didn't take a photo at the time.


----------



## Danwood

$5.90 at Dan's atm...bargain. (Thanks to Bridges for the find)

Big, sweetly syrupy ( the bubbles are struggling to rise up through the beer) and very warming.

Hops are upfront too. Mostly citrusy. 65IBU.

It's not bad, but maybe a little too syrupy and maybe this 11% is kicking my arse...no, definitely kicking my arse.

Ed- It's sold in a red and white tin if you're looking for them.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I've heard mixed reviews, might grab one tomorrow, for that price who cares


----------



## Danwood

I got 4. 

$5.90 for 640ml of 11% barleywine is quite good value whichever way you pour it !


----------



## OzPaleAle

Double Post......


----------



## OzPaleAle

Was quite tasty this one, not to weird or full on, just a nice smooth Ale.


----------



## OzPaleAle

Not to keen on this one, had a strange almost menthol like cooling effect on my mouth, not something I would drink again.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Hey Oz that might be why they have put the Humbug in the name if it has a menthol taste to it, where did you get it?


----------



## OzPaleAle

True, didn't think of that, got it from Dans, they have a few of the christmas beers on their clearance list.

http://www.danmurphys.com.au/list/clearance


----------



## lukiferj

I just picked up 4 sail and anchor barleywines and 2 rogue santas brews for $35. Will drink one tonight amd keave the others for a few months to see how they age. Not expecting too much but the price is right.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Brisbane Brewhouse smokey lager, left over from their sip n sniff last night. Sim you crazy man. It's a dry clean lager with enough smoke (I'm guessing peated) to let you know it's there. 

I'm going to try get my growler filled with the double dry saison stout.


----------



## lukiferj

"Your" growler?


----------



## ricardo

Three Floyds - Dreadnought


----------



## Liam_snorkel

lukiferj said:


> "Your" growler?


finders keepers! #fuckpeege


----------



## CoopsOz

Danwood said:


> $5.90 at Dan's atm...bargain. (Thanks to Bridges for the find)
> 
> Big, sweetly syrupy ( the bubbles are struggling to rise up through the beer) and very warming.
> 
> Hops are upfront too. Mostly citrusy. 65IBU.
> 
> It's not bad, but maybe a little too syrupy and maybe this 11% is kicking my arse...no, definitely kicking my arse.
> 
> Ed- It's sold in a red and white tin if you're looking for them.





You are not wrong! A little too sweet for my tastes, I've got 4 more of the bloody things to get through and I'm not sure how I'm gonna go.


----------



## contrarian

The first of four beers I picked up from hop dog brewery in nowra this afternoon. This is an incredibly complex beer that is both sour and sweet at the same time with some almost cidery notes. 

It is a whey beer that was barrel aged in Shiraz barrels with fresh peaches so not your average drop and very enjoyable! Looking forward to the next 3.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Liam_snorkel said:


> Brisbane Brewhouse [...]
> 
> I'm going to try get my growler filled with the double dry saison stout.


Succeeded. And what a beer. There's something about the combination of tart fruity 'saison-ness' and a rich malty black beer that really appeals to me. Similar to Winkel's saison noir from the Qld swap last year. I'm going to have to have a crack at something like this


----------



## neal32

Delicious


----------



## ballantynebrew

Trappist rochefort 10 - no wanker glass on hand in São Paulo


----------



## lael

I think tony had a saison stout recipe he rated pretty highly. I've been interested to make it actually. This makes me more so. Anyone tasted / made it?Thoughts?



Liam_snorkel said:


> Succeeded. And what a beer. There's something about the combination of tart fruity 'saison-ness' and a rich malty black beer that really appeals to me. Similar to Winkel's saison noir from the Qld swap last year. I'm going to have to have a crack at something like this
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1393574567.628780.jpg


----------



## Liam_snorkel

The bitch hooked her claws onto the rim of the glass and was intent on destruction 1/2 a second after this.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

If she pulled it towards her she may have learned a lesson.


----------



## Bizier

I got an assortment of German alcohol-free beers because I need to apply the brakes a little. And it is too f'in hot to go without a beer.

Weihenstephaner Alkoholfrei Original was a delicious and fresh beverage which is definitely beer-ish though the pronounced cereal character makes it feel like I am drinking Cruskits.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Don't apply the brakes just cruise.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

wide eyed and legless said:


> If she pulled it towards her she may have learned a lesson.


I wasn't about to let that happen, besides, this belligerent thug would only have learnt to push instead of pull.



wide eyed and legless said:


> Don't apply the brakes just cruise.


Wise. Life isn't black & white.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

This is what these glasses are made for, I guess.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

This isn't all that great. Dunno if it's apricot or diacetyl but it isn't nice


----------



## waggastew

Bizier said:


> I got an assortment of German alcohol-free beers because I need to apply the brakes a little. And it is too f'in hot to go without a beer.
> 
> Weihenstephaner Alkoholfrei Original was a delicious and fresh beverage which is definitely beer-ish though the pronounced cereal character makes it feel like I am drinking Cruskits.


I found the best no-alc beer was Hopman, available at Uncle Dan's


----------



## ricardo

Three Floyds - Santa Klaus porter


----------



## ricardo

Feeling chilly tonight in Sydney

Midnight Sun - Treat

Pumpkin Porter


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Watching the Reds get their arses handed to them, whist having mine handed to me by a red Belgian strong


----------



## Bizier

wide eyed and legless said:


> Don't apply the brakes just cruise.


Nah, when I just cruise, I tend to pop it in angel and find a hill to descend. Then it is 3:00am and you are trying to find a cab.

Besides, my brakes don't meet Australian Standards, they are not power assisted and I am in denial that the pads are squealing to be changed.


----------



## lukiferj

Saimaan Marsalkka Double IPA

My first ever Finnish Double IPA. At 8% the alcohol is certainly well hidden. The hop aroma was fairly disappointing but the flavour was ok .The lingering bitterness was not entirely pleasant. Not a bad beer but definitely not a great beer. Maybe stick to brewing Sahti.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Meep. Is it old?


----------



## lukiferj

Nah only a couple of weeks old. It's drinkable but not great.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Bummer about the lack of aroma.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Toasty xmas cake in a glass


----------



## ballantynebrew

emporio alto de pinheiros - São Paulo a mental amount of everything going back today follow by a brewpub and brewdog


----------



## lukiferj

ballantynebrew said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1393682665.086879.jpg
> 
> emporio alto de pinheiros - São Paulo a mental amount of everything going back today follow by a brewpub and brewdog


Looks good man. What are the prices like over there?


----------



## Milk-lizard84

Picked up a couple of these on special for $6 at my local BWS. I enjoyed it. Not great at describing beers but the hop character was kinda resinous. Did enjoy the following hop burps haha


----------



## Milk-lizard84

A photo would help.


----------



## lukiferj

$6 is a good price for those. Especially if they have been looked after properly.


----------



## Milk-lizard84

Yeah I'm stoked. I will definately grab some more this week. They have the Sail and anchor barley wine on special as well. Might have to grab a few.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Decent enough but.. I don't know. It's like someone has squeezed a slice of orange into it already.


----------



## rehab

The wife and little one got me Rogue Morimoto Imperial Pils for the big 30th. Was pleasantly surprised by it. I have had some poor attempts at the style and worse Rogue beers so this came from left. %8+ was hidden well. Cheers :beerbang:


----------



## Weizguy

Liam_snorkel said:


> Decent enough but.. I don't know. It's like someone has squeezed a slice of orange into it already.


I bought one of those from Dan's a few weeks back at Raymond Terrace. and a few German beers and other specialties. Were all faded and jaded.

So, I went to Dan's nearer my worklpace and bought a bottle of the Changing Tides Barleywine. Saw no Rogue Santa's there.

Went back later and bought a 6-pack of the Barleywine and a bottle of the Gage Roads Abstinence Dubbel.
Drinking it now, nice slick mouthfeel. coffee, cocoa and toffee in the nose and on the tongue. Quite a nice, nice drinkable beer.Better as it warms, but a tad more bitter too.
Then again, maybe it's me that's bitter after so much abstinence?


----------



## lukiferj

Liam_snorkel said:


> Decent enough but.. I don't know. It's like someone has squeezed a slice of orange into it already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1393749728.198320.jpg


They love this shit in LA for some reason. Kept trying to make me drink it with the orange slice. It though it was pretty ok but not great. Slightly OT but I met a random Mexican "air conditioning guy"* who got me free food, drinks and entry all night at the House of Blues in Hollywood. Steel Panther were playing as well. Party times up stairs in the Dan Aykroyd room.

*drug dealer


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Certainly doesn't need an orange slice


----------



## Bizier

Yeah I had an altercation in the States as well with a bartender who refused to serve it to me without orange. I guess you could have worse problems at 4:00am.


----------



## Salt

Just got back from a good mate's wedding that I was privileged enough to be part of the grooms party!

Plenty of Homebrew before and after, but we celebrated with a bottle each (four of us) of Westvleteren 12 before the ceremony when we were getting ready! I dont have a pick, but will see if I can get a copy from the photographer. 

He managed to bring home 8 bottles of the stuff from a visit to the monastery while he was living in the UK last year. 

Great views on the West Coast of NZ, Great mates, Great Beer and an even better day to be part of!


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Flight delay, sitting at the crown in Perth enjoying a Little creatures Pilsner. Less hop aroma than I remember but damn clean and a great version of pilsner if you ask me. Color is a light straw, very nice. Here's to mass produced craft beer. 

Cheers


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Still waiting for flight. Nice IPA. Lots oh caramel and well balanced with the bitterness.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Lol. That's what it actually looks like


----------



## ballantynebrew

lukiferj said:


> Looks good man. What are the prices like over there?


This place was pretty good price wise Compared to most places back home


----------



## ballantynebrew

I hardcore you - brewdog/mikkeller absolute killer


----------



## ballantynebrew

Need to get working on a clone for this Liam_snorkel


----------



## Danwood

Well, it's certainly red. Sunlight through the glass comes out exactly the same colour as the label.

Aside from the slightly gimmicky redness, this is a very tasty IPA.


----------



## DU99

saw this in liquorland


----------



## Grainer

I'm not going to do a full review but this is it:

Boatrocker Ramjet
Whiskey aged imperial stout

..THIS IS THE BOMB. best beer eva!!!You have to try it !!! I want MORE!!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I was in a rush when I went to the bottle shop and mistakenly grabbed a six pack of these thinking it was Liberty Ale. A faux pas pouring into a wanker/IPA glass.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Yeah! Now this is more like it. Roasty warming malt with a bit of ash


----------



## Liam_snorkel

And not to be out done


----------



## lukiferj

Stone Brewery Arrogant Bastard Ale. Was a lot more bitter than I remembered but still a great beer. Not as much in your face hoppiness as other Stone beers. I do love these guys.


----------



## winkle

Soon I'll be doing a NN on this pack of beauties.
I miss the Friday nite ramblings attached to great beers.



Expect meaningless drivel acompaning blurred images and a possible sneaky nut.


----------



## lukiferj

winkle said:


> Soon I'll be doing a NN on this pack of beauties.
> I miss the Friday nite ramblings attached to great beers.
> 
> 
> 
> belgium_n.jpg
> Expect meaningless drivel acompaning blurred images and a possible sneaky nut.


 Ain't nobody want to see a picture of your sneaky nuts. Blurry or otherwise


----------



## lukiferj

I miss NN ramblings too


----------



## Liam_snorkel

These went down alright at an epic meat BBQ earlier


----------



## Liam_snorkel

aaand this so going down extremely well on a full stomach. BB 29/1/14 so it's about 4 months old and still tasting mighty fine


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I bought 8 bottles of the Sierra Nevada Pino'cleen today from Dan's $6.00 a bottle, with a receipt to go back and buy the remaining 24 for the same price.


----------



## lukiferj

Liam_snorkel said:


> aaand this so going down extremely well on a full stomach. BB 29/1/14 so it's about 4 months old and still tasting mighty fine
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1394259154.931834.jpg


 It's a great ******* beer man. Perfect example of an American IPA.


----------



## rehab

lukiferj said:


> I miss NN ramblings too


Where is he with his awesome stash of fine brews?

On Topic: Mikkeller USAlive is on the cards tonight. Big bitterness and a fair bit of sweetness to go with the US hoppage but nice amount of Brett throughout makes this a decent effort and not just another overly sweet IIPA. Good times while watching NRL.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Just as a matter of interest what game are you watching over there?


----------



## rehab

Panthers Knights but if the inlaws allow it I will follow through with the Storm Manly game. I have vipbox all set up streaming that as long as the little one also plays ball


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Oud bruin saison? Get in me


----------



## lukiferj

Liam_snorkel said:


> Oud bruin saison? Get in me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1394265524.019827.jpg


 Wow. Way to be a jerk.


----------



## schoey

Got this at Dans. Not an expert on Saisons, but a little bit underwhelming to me.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Just ate a kilo of buffalo wings with blue cheese sauce. Appropriate beer.


----------



## Danwood

Sail and Anchor- Barley Wine

I believe the current recipe now has an (extremely) late dry hop addition....

The Mrs thinks I have 'had enough' this evening and that I am 'strange'...women huh !!


----------



## lukiferj

Liam_snorkel said:


> Just ate a kilo of buffalo wings with blue cheese sauce. Appropriate beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1394273683.521638.jpg


 I hate you


----------



## yum beer

You guys are making it hard for a fella at work.....


----------



## Lodan

Why resist, one little drink won't hurt


----------



## yum beer

It's all good, upcoming days off sees me heading to Beechworth and plan on coming home with the full range of Bridge Road....I think I can wait.


----------



## Bridges

As promised before I got super busy and wasn't around these parts for a few days.
The LCBA pepsi challenge...


The new BA was three months newer and had come from Geelong. The old BA was from West Aus 
They looked pretty much the same in the glass and subsequent pours of the new style had a much better head, the one in the pic was operator error.
The taste was amazingly different the new LCBA has much stronger and more pronounced hop aroma and flavour, could be as it was fresher but at the same time the old one tasted just how I remembered. Mouth feel which was claimed to be improved seemed pretty much the same. 
All in all though its now in my opinion a very nice drop, and one I will buy again, I never used to buy it regularly but now would happily, mega swillers should still be cool with it too though, which is what I believe BA is all about.


----------



## winkle

Brugs Tarwebier
(wit)



Easy drinking, unspectacular, inoffensive, timid wit. Brewed by Alken-Maes so that explains it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

"Packed with hop fuelled flavour and aroma that will invigorate even the hardest hop head"

...except when it's 4 months past the best before date, thanks Archive. (I really should have checked before handing over $18 for it) 

no aroma, but tastes nice enough.


----------



## lukiferj

Can't be assed with a picture but Brooklyn Lager last night with some mac n cheese, sweet potato fries and wings. For a lager it has a tonne of flavour. Seems to be available all over the place now too.


----------



## ballantynebrew

Duck yeah this is the doppelbock


----------



## rehab

Panhead Supercharger and Croucher Pilsner were not too bad in the Sun yesterday. Better than the woeful Warriors some are trying to support over here. Boy from Brisbane did the job first up and long may it continue :beerbang:


----------



## shaunous

Had my first decent and sober go at a JS Nine Tales this arvo, wasn't real fussed on it to be honest, won't go outa my way to buy another.


----------



## Mardoo

winkle said:


> Brugs Tarwebier
> (wit)
> 
> 
> 
> brugs.JPG
> Easy drinking, unspectacular, inoffensive, timid wit. Brewed by Alken-Maes so that explains it.


Budwitzer???


----------



## technobabble66

FWIW, I tried a "fresh & unpasteurized" Carlton Draught yday at Naked For Satan in Fitzroy. They have a fancy vat/bladder&pipe setup there that allows them to get a tanker of CD delivered that's taken out of CUB before they run it through the pasteurizing/stabilizing process. 
I was actually surprised: it definitely tastes like a CD, but with a fresh malty fruitiness to it - still v subtle, but it's definitely a better beer. It just seemed much more balanced and the elements brought out in the fresh version masked that distinctive twang I find CD has. I liked it as I thought it might've been a decent indication of what a homebrewed CD would/should taste like. 
Not that I want to make a CD exactly, but I am currently looking at trying a faux lager, so it was a lucky coincidence to find this.
Bit embarrassing as my first entry to this thread, but I thought others might be interested :lol:


----------



## shaunous

That is interesting, sounds like a messy beer transfer though, be good to see how they transfer it.


----------



## mje1980

Got a $100 voucher for beer cartel for my birthday. 

Saison DuPont biologique
Boon Kriek
Westmalle dubbel
Rodenbach grand cru
Sunner kolsh
Maredsous 6
Rochefort 6
St Bernardus pater 6
Tripel karmeliet
Silly saison
St Bernardus tripel

Will update as I slowly get through it all hehe


----------



## manticle

They have that setup at beer deluxe now TB. Basically an expensive way to deliver cd tasting very similar to how it does in a pub with high turnover who know how to look after their lines.
It will be unfortunate if all good melbourne beer spots start featuring these gimmicks.

I say that as someone who drinks 12 dollar jugs of cd regularly after 40 mins of futsal.


----------



## technobabble66

shaunous said:


> That is interesting, sounds like a messy beer transfer though, be good to see how they transfer it.


It's meant be done oxygen free, at least. Supposedly the first time it hits O2 is in the glass. (One of the managers is a friend). 

@manticle - it could be similar to high-turnover pubs with clean lines; but TBH I don't think I've ever had CD taste quite like this. Not that I drink it much these days but I've had a truckload of it over the years at all sorts of venues. Could be just unlucky, I s'pose.


----------



## DU99

:icon_offtopic: Brewhouse is brizzy has the truck deliver it's house beer into large tanks in the cool room.


----------



## pat_00

Had a bottle of St. Freullin(Sp?) Saison last night. My first try of a saison since trying one at Mountain Goat that tasted like a mouthful of lactic acid, which kinda scared me off.

This is an awesome beer and has definitely got me wanting to try and brew in this style.


----------



## mje1980

Sunner kolsh.

Very nice beer. Delicate but a great light flavour. Not bland and I rate it highly. 

Silly saison.

Brown looking saison. Caramelly toast and a dry finish. Another very nice beer


----------



## StalkingWilbur

To Ol - Raid beer 
Holy shit. It's freaking amazing. A hoppy lager rated 100 on ratebeer for its style. Easily the best lager I've ever had, I never realised they could be so tasty. So pleasantly surprised. 




To Ol - Black Malts and Body Salts and the rest of the To Ol gang I picked up. 
Another amazing beer. Had it before and it's just as good as I remembered. A black coffee IIPA, the coffee stands out and the smell is amazing. 

I haven't had a single To Ol beer that I don't love yet.


----------



## mje1980

Rochefort 6. 

Little brother to the other rochefort, but a bloody good beer. Hi carb but lighter body means it's crazy drinkable, but it has that nice dark fruitiness about it. Yum. This is sessionable


----------



## mje1980

Boon Kriek 

Ah my all time favourite beer. Not mouth puckeringly sour, full of cherry goodness without being sweet. A trip to boon in Belgium is on the bucket list. If I was a rock star, or mining magnate, or even an evil genius I'd have a pool filled with this stuff.


----------



## lukiferj

Koff Rock Lager - Named after a Finnish rock band (http://www.metalfromfinland.com/news/2013-02-14_00:41/kotiteollisuus_release_own_beer) 

Fairly bland lager. Certainly very drinkable but nothing spectacular. Cool can though.


----------



## StalkingWilbur

To Ol - Southern Frontier 
A perfectly balanced pale ale. Pours fairly dark for a pale with with a nice, creamy, off white head. Very drinkable. Not overly hoppy, but has such an amazing aroma. Was expecting it to have an almost amber ale taste after pouring.


----------



## mje1980

Rodenbach grand cru.

Another cracking beer. Had to have the second. Love this beer. Balsamic vinegar like aroma and flavours. Sensational


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

mje1980 said:


> Boon Kriek
> Ah my all time favourite beer. Not mouth puckeringly sour, full of cherry goodness without being sweet. A trip to boon in Belgium is on the bucket list. If I was a rock star, or mining magnate, or even an evil genius I'd have a pool filled with this stuff.



Aren't the latter two much the same thing?


----------



## Danwood

Good deal on at Purvis...I'm sure you got the email.

6 for $5.99 each and a free Stein.

Very tasty wheat. It's like drinking a hoppy slice of orange on fresh bread...ermm...yep.


----------



## New_guy

Decisions decisions

Having a MP IPA then will it be 
Holgate mellenium falcon or rodenbach grand cru next??


----------



## StalkingWilbur

To Ol - Sundancer

A 3% steam beer. Could punish these on a hot day.


----------



## Danwood

Definitely one of the more bitter stouts I've had. 60 IBU.

Initially dark chocolate, then ashy, then lingering bitterness. Maybe, slightly too bitter for my stout-specific taste buds.

Not bad, not great.

As a side note, Purvis stock Rogue Gin ! Anyone tried it ??


----------



## Liam_snorkel

While northside novice is on probation, we'd better keep the thread rolling.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Quite tasty but not amazing. Light bodied banana bread with brown sugar.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Yeah this wasn't too shabby. Light caramel and brown bread. And beer. Yep, definitely tastes like beer.


----------



## angus_grant

Huh, it's the same beer. You just swapped bottles.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

That's exactly what I thought too


----------



## Cosh

Hr Frederikson weasel brunch. A blend of mikkeller beer geek brunch weasel and amager bryghus Mr Frederikson. A pretty intensely flavoured, but smooth imperial stout. Fantastic.


----------



## brewtas

One of the beers in my shipment from Belgium: De La Senne's Taras Boulba, a hoppy Belgian pale ale. It's got a firm bitterness that I can't get enough of, loads of spicy Saaz, it finishes dry and weighs in at only 4.5%. So drinkable, I wish I had 10 more bottles.


----------



## elcarter

Coopers artisan reserve,

Had a one at the Adelaide Fringe festival and was underwhelmed, went on to the celebration ale instead. Felt like a larger on the way home so pickup up a 6 pack just to make sure I didn't get it wrong.

Hate to say it I'm still a little disappointed with it, the metallic taste I get ruins the cleanness of this beer and I think a bit more malt would be nice to balance the dryness and carbonation level. Few people I've talked to say they use a different yeast but to be honest it reminds me of sparkling ale.

Not a bad beer by any means, I think I just wanted to see coopers go out a little more from the safe bet with this selection range. The celebration ale is a favorite of mine but I guess if it was my money on the line I would possibly do the same.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

It's probably just 62 in a different bottle


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Just letting this one warm up and it is becoming delicious


----------



## ballantynebrew

Bridgeport ipa - nice easy drinker


----------



## lukiferj

ballantynebrew said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1394920418.479575.jpg
> 
> Bridgeport ipa - nice easy drinker


Had a couple last weekend. Drinkable but not amazing. Would drink Big Eyes or Tower 10s over these any day. The Hop Zsar was pretty good though.


----------



## mje1980

Liam_snorkel said:


> Just letting this one warm up and it is becoming delicious
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1394888955.620938.jpg


You've inspired me. I have the "6" cooling down at the moment and a Westmalle dubbel for tonight.


----------



## ballantynebrew

I do agree totally. I have found the Bridge ports kinda taste the same except the kingpin of course


----------



## mje1980

Ok so I've had the 6. Very nice dubbel, dark fruity ness going on, and a very good beer.

Sipping the Westmalle dubbel now, again, a very nice one, a bit more chocolatey or possible a light touch of smokiness??. Anyway, another great beer. 

It's Sunday so what the heck, I've got a tripel karmeliet in the freezer chilling. Keen to try it.


----------



## ballantynebrew

coronado islander ipa nice big cough medicine


----------



## surly

4 Pines Kolsch.

Really easy drinking and tasty. Probably my first Kolsch ever, so no idea how it stands up.


----------



## lukiferj

ballantynebrew said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1394947276.541323.jpg
> 
> coronado islander ipa nice big cough medicine


In a good way though?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

mje1980 said:


> Ok so I've had the 6. Very nice dubbel, dark fruity ness going on, and a very good beer.
> 
> Sipping the Westmalle dubbel now, again, a very nice one, a bit more chocolatey or possible a light touch of smokiness??. Anyway, another great beer.
> 
> It's Sunday so what the heck, I've got a tripel karmeliet in the freezer chilling. Keen to try it.


Cheers *clink*

Dubbel & a full moon. Life is good


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Rogue - Captain Sig



Feral - Hop Hog



Feral - Watermelon Warhead



Feral - Fantapants



Feral - Barrel Fermented Hog



Elmars - Schwarzbier 



Elmars - Altbier



Homebrewed - Rogue Dead Guy Clone



To Ol - Juel Maelk

There was a bunch of tasters in there too and I'm not sure I'm finished yet, but that's my day so far.


----------



## shaunous

Show off


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Haha. Yeah, a little bit. 

That jule malk at 15% definitely finished me off though.


----------



## OzPaleAle

OzPaleAle said:


> Really digging the SN Kellerweis
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Plus allows some sneaky yeast harvesting!


For the sake of people reading this in the future thought I would report back, I reckon its likely the same strain used for bottling after tasting a simple 50/50 pilsner/wheat malt straight out of the fermenter after about a week using the yeast harvested from the bottles.
Not as much banana as the original because I went with the Brewing classic styles suggested ferment temp of 17C.


----------



## tiprya

I just did a tour at SN, and to confirm, the Kellerweis and Torpedo are unfiltered.

Pale is filtered and re-seeded with yeast, but not sure of the strain.


----------



## Mardoo

tiprya said:


> I just did a tour at SN, and to confirm, the Kellerweis and Torpedo are unfiltered.
> 
> Pale is filtered and re-seeded with yeast, but not sure of the strain.


Nice! Cheers Tiprya. That's dedication, going all the way to Chico to answer an AHB question.


----------



## tiprya

Ha! the 3 hour 'beer geek' tour was absolutely fantastic - their whole setup is amazing, and they take you through every stage of it in detail - I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## ballantynebrew

ballantynebrew said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1394947276.541323.jpg
> 
> coronado islander ipa nice big cough medicine






lukiferj said:


> In a good way though?



was pretty much a ballast big eye


----------



## Danwood

You know when you go to throw your 3l starter of 1272 American Ale at your disappointing cube of IPA that should have been a 1090 odd American Barley Wine, but unfortunately you missed your gravity by, what you swear was, almost 20 points? 

Work colleagues were round at yours for a quiet bbq and a few drinks whilst you brew a batch to show them how what you're always talking about is done. It turns into a piss up.
Notes go out the window, readings are apparently misread, you leave it to boil for nearly 3 hours because you don't want to be a bad host now, do you ? A bit of wort caramelization wouldn't hurt, eh ?

So, imagine your surprise and delight when you take a last refractometer reading as you pitch your yeast slurry, and it reads 1094 !!

Happy days. Time for a celebratory beer and time to start another starter, cos one probably won't be enough.

Very tasty Marzen. 
Never had it before, always gone for the Urbock instead, which is a better beer, but this is also very good.

Largely off topic post, I'm afraid, but I swung it around at the end there !


----------



## OzPaleAle

It didn't quite make it to the glass unfortunately but halfway to the counter at Dans with an SN Porter and noticed the best before of 6/03/13….. Fresh, was looking foreword to trying it too.


----------



## manticle

Picture a beer in a glass. I't a leffe glass and currently it's 1/3 full.

It contains la trappe quadrupel (essentially dark strong).

La trappe have always been my least favourite trappist. Not bad beers - just not as good as most of the others. There's one new one I haven't tried and one old one (westvleteren) I havent tried.

Had this before but thought I'd refresh my memory. Not bad by any stretch but contains all the things I try and keep or age out of my strong belgians - loads of ethyl hexoanate (red apple skin ester) and warm, boozy alcohol. Cloudy brown, warm on the nose and back palate, lacking the complexity of a rochefort 10 or even westmalle dubbel.

Also had tonight, courtesy of martin OC - Hook Norton Haymaker, twelve days and youngs special london ale. Youngs I've had before and always enjoy. Spicy hops without being the US 'HELLO I AM A BEER WITH LOTS OF HOPS CAN YOU TASTE HOPS I HAVE HOPS, YOU CAN CALL ME HOPPY', plenty of yeast ester goodness and nice dry finish.

Haymaker and 12 days were great and I'll be hooking into the hooks as I've seen them around before but never tried them. I'm sure the bottles are nowhere near the fresh cask stuff you'd buy in the UK but they are still lovely. Again - malt, hops, yeast all play a starring role.


----------



## Northside Novice

Hey DICKO and BRADSBREW I will be the first to admit that I am rude . Sorry guys . I just read the rules . I never had a warning or a 24hr ban . BRADSBREW you banned me for a week first off . Then DICKO banned me for a month . Maybe I am confused ?


----------



## Northside Novice

Hey DICKO and BRADSBREW I will be the first to admit that I am rude . Sorry guys . I just read the rules . I never had a warning or a 24hr ban . BRADSBREW you banned me for a week first off . Then DICKO banned me for a month . Maybe I am confused ?


----------



## Northside Novice

Sounds fantastic , picture would of saved all that ink mate


----------



## Northside Novice

The best saison I have ever had the luck to meet  
La moneuse 8% 
Close to the best beer I ave ever taken on board ! 
Hints of Belgium fields full of spring and life in general .... Unghhhh ... Hick 
Oops just farted


----------



## Northside Novice

Delightful Belgian , brewed under a full moon to enhance the gravitational forces over the mash and ferment , and a werewholves toe nail just for good measure


----------



## Northside Novice

Well picture says it all really ,
Near on perfection , need a mouthwash like this really !


----------



## yum beer

I'm a big fan of Hook Norton, recently had the Haymaker and enjoyed it very much and the Old Hooky was very enjoyable as well.
Will grab a 12 days next I'm at a Dan's.


----------



## mje1980

I rate the hook norton haymaker a lot. Reminds me of TTL, and I think it's more consistent in the bottle than the TTL I've had the last few times. They have a brown ale too, which is nice.


----------



## lukiferj

Ahhh all is good with the world. Although it's not Friday yet NN


----------



## winkle

NN, welcome back. He only drinks on days ending with a 'y' Luke


----------



## Trevandjo

In Singapore having a very nice Wee Heavy


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Brewerkz is great! spent a good proportion of my time there when I was in singa


----------



## DU99

*According to Murphy's they only will be stocking the IPA*


----------



## Danwood

Northside Horatio Novice...where the HELL have you been !!!

We've all been worried sick. 

Your Uncle Lukiferj and Auntie Winkle have been putting up posters all around Brisbane. Unfortunately, the pictures of a blue care bear holding a horn-shaped glass full of a cheeky belgian something-or-other resulted in no leads.

We're not mad, just disappointed, but we're still glad you've returned. 

I'm celebrating with a Urbock !


----------



## lael

manticle said:


> Picture a beer in a glass. I't a leffe glass and currently it's 1/3 full.
> 
> It contains la trappe quadrupel (essentially dark strong).
> 
> La trappe have always been my least favourite trappist. Not bad beers - just not as good as most of the others. There's one new one I haven't tried and one old one (westvleteren) I havent tried.
> 
> Had this before but thought I'd refresh my memory. Not bad by any stretch but contains all the things I try and keep or age out of my strong belgians - loads of ethyl hexoanate (red apple skin ester) and warm, boozy alcohol. Cloudy brown, warm on the nose and back palate, lacking the complexity of a rochefort 10 or even westmalle dubbel.


La Trappe got me into quads. Now I struggle with it. Too much hot alcohol and not enough defined flavour. Glad I got into them though! Such a great drop.


----------



## DU99

*Just put this lot in fridge..*​


----------



## rehab

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> The best saison I have ever had the luck to meet
> La moneuse 8%
> Close to the best beer I ave ever taken on board !
> Hints of Belgium fields full of spring and life in general .... Unghhhh ... Hick
> Oops just farted


Welcome back. I missed these posts. So good I can almost taste them at my end you lucky bugger!


----------



## DU99




----------



## lukiferj

DU99 said:


>


Nice looking beer. What does it taste like? Only had one beer (that I'm aware of with Sorachi Ace) and wasn't a big fan of it.


----------



## DU99

suppose have grassy lemon flavour..but nothing like it rather sour/bitter taste..something i won't be buying again...


----------



## DU99

*Brooke's Brown*​

​​Nice chocolate flavour..recommend​


----------



## lukiferj

DU99 said:


> suppose have grassy lemon flavour..but nothing like it rather sour/bitter taste..something i won't be buying again...


 Cool. That's what I would have expected based on my experience. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing out


----------



## Danwood

His 'n' hers beers, Blonde and Dubbel. 

Both good, though not as good as I foggilly remember them being at De Haalve Man brewery. 

The Mrs got these to commemorate our engagement date, which was in Bruges. Bless her !


----------



## Wilkensone

Going to call this a win at $0.75 a bottle!

Blend of 2 ales with one on oak for two years.. Nice drink on a cooler Perth evening!


----------



## argon

Couldn't find any VB so decided to have one of these instead.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Neck it from the bottle.


----------



## manticle

Cold


----------



## Northside Novice

Danwood said:


> Northside Horatio Novice...where the HELL have you been !!!We've all been worried sick.Your Uncle Lukiferj and Auntie Winkle have been putting up posters all around Brisbane. Unfortunately, the pictures of a blue care bear holding a horn-shaped glass full of a cheeky belgian something-or-other resulted in no leads.We're not mad, just disappointed, but we're still glad you've returned.I'm celebrating with a Urbock !


Ha I will see your urbock and raise you an urbock !
View attachment 69807


Good too be back guys and cheers, but not so good that one of my personalities is hellbent on causing kaos and trauma . Sorry anyone whom I offended . 
What was that ? Yes ... It's Friday ? Bring on the Beir mutha Humpers !


----------



## Northside Novice

argon said:


> Couldn't find any VB so decided to have one of these instead.


Hmm not quite in the glass yet mate ? Hope you are enjoying it , such an emotional ale I have found mmmmm


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Where the fukk do you get these majestic drinking vessels?


----------



## Northside Novice

Man I don't know is the honest answer , a shit load of luck and coincenidence ? I am pretty passionate about my collections , that ceramic horn was a gift a complete stranger who could tell that I loved it and would use it more than him  probably like your black eye from one of your favourite bands ? If your passionate , you earn Galaxian credits which can only be paid in certain ways ?


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 69808

Hope you got that rochforte ageing well for the winter side by side


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 69809

From this arvo ....
Troubadour Belgian triple/Indian pale ale 9%
2012 sorachi ace 
Wowsers huminer huminer dingaling !
So wrong but so wright !!! 
Spicy as **** , creamy as fuk , strong as fuk 
Humgmmmmm


----------



## Florian

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> Hope you got that rochforte ageing well for the winter side by side


Hey, wasn't I meant to provide for that one?

Guess we can never have enough of them.


----------



## Northside Novice

Flo I no go the June Xmas bro , your thunder is still intact


----------



## Liam_snorkel

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> Probably as good as a westy
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg





Liam_snorkel said:


> Probably better





northside novice said:


> I could probably tell you lol but I wont .
> 
> 
> westy is much better
> 
> or not
> maybe hmmm
> 
> have to do a side by side one day mate if ya keen !





Liam_snorkel said:


> Is it the novelty factor that makes it better? I'd certainly _want_ it to be better if I had one!





northside novice said:


> I cant crack a westy till at least july, sounds like a plan , your on :super:
> 
> 
> until you try, anything you hear is just hear say ......





northside novice said:


> Hope you got that rochforte ageing well for the winter side by side


Yeah I kinda drank it, but I'll get more, don't you worry!


----------



## Northside Novice

Standard ...






Hahaha


----------



## Northside Novice

Delirium tremes 9% from memory ? View attachment 69810

From memory this bottle is three years old , but as you might find these guys have a habit of throwing their labels !! 
Aroma is very floral and fruit 'tootie fruity' 
Sharp carbonation and a taste that wants to rip your lips off and drive the flavours into you . 
Very exciting mouthfeel . 
I remember having a fresh one and it being more subtle and creamy . 
This is more a grand cru type feel pop fizz party  yummy


----------



## DU99

*Old Tom*..8.5%...flavour grows on you not a great hoppy beer,but nice


----------



## ArgM

More just to show off my new glass 






Very nice stout, malty aroma, noticeable chocolate notes with hints of floral, chocolate and slight alcohol aftertaste which was slightly unpleasant for the strength of the beer


----------



## goomboogo

Do you know the secret to successfully drinking from the boot?


----------



## ArgM

No, I also need to learn the secret to pouring into a boot!

Please share this wisdom


----------



## Danwood

Never had this one before, and damn, it's good !

I reckon it might be a close call between Urbock and this for my hard earned dollars.

Ahh well, it's in the 'too difficult' tray...I'll be forced to buy both next trip.


----------



## goomboogo

ArgM said:


> No, I also need to learn the secret to pouring into a boot!
> 
> Please share this wisdom


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=l3P4Fv64T44


----------



## ArgM

Good movie!

I have boot envy of those now  haha


----------



## ricardo

Friday's Stouts





Three Floyds - Dark Lord




Abstrakt 04

Saturday's Sours




Russian River - Supplication




Russian River - Consecration


----------



## Bizier

I'm coming to your joint Ricardo!


----------



## Bizier

Monday breakfast beers.


----------



## Helles

Weekend drinks

All very tasty recommend them all


----------



## Helles




----------



## shaunous

I'm putting it out there, and I cannot shake this shit beer. People seem to just leave leftovers at my house but;

*Carlton Dry is the WORST beer EVER!*

I'll drink Tooheys Gold, Hell i'll drink Powers Gold, but this Carlton Dry is real shit beer...


----------



## rehab

Painting day today. Meant I settled for a session beer to quench my thirst while I was still able to be productive. Thanks 8wired Semi Conductor! 

A touch too bitter but it is nice to have a hoppy 4.4% beer


----------



## Trevandjo

Holgate Millennium Falcon. IBU 100. 10% abv


----------



## Northside Novice

^ how's the aroma mate ? Bloody nice beer about a year ago


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 69910

Yep : dopple bock 8.2%
Very smokey n all that bacon goodness yum 
Thick mouthfeel unlike some which are more watery dark lagers of high alc %
Can almost taste the hock fat and the gretten stench ,
Oh what joy and experience a continental ale can bring hmmmmm


----------



## Northside Novice

Villers oud vieille 7% View attachment 69912

Picked this up on a whim thinking I enjoy sour browns , huh
Should of got two ! Aroma not far from a rodenbach cru , colour very much the same , 
Tarty mouthfeel with a familiar acidy twang .,, after taste some what short and abrupt but considering all , an exceptional ale leaving me wanting more !
Can almost hear the dark street lit shrieks of Bruges naughtiness , under the drip drop of precipitation , The quip of the breeze , if only ,for a glimps of the wink , the red hue the frothy mist ,


----------



## Liam_snorkel

that's some quality prose and this is how I pictured you writing it:


----------



## Bizenya

Sorting thru the shed in prep for bottling and decided to continue my journey around as many IPAs as possible to get a good grip on just what makes the tick and which ones I prefer.

Today managed to get a Burleigh Heads Fig Jam IPA for $2 at Dan Murphys- discount bin?? Was quite good! (If anyone in SA is near a DM check through the 'clearance trolley'- might be one lurking in there for the cheap (I got mine a Norwood)

Quite fruity tasting, nice hop characters to my taste


Also had a Mountain Goat IPA. Had not has this for awhile but was quite malty- less hops that the Burleigh

Have another Sierra Nevada Torpedo (possibly the benchmark) Plus a Tower 10 and Ballast Point for Friday- 

Fun times, fun times


----------



## Northside Novice

Cept that waste basket is full and ready to bottle or keg  best drank stale n warm


----------



## Northside Novice

.


----------



## Northside Novice

.


----------



## Danwood

Changing Tides Barley Wine, no pic...not worth it.

I would like to amend my previous review of this beer.

It's...far...too...sweet !! 

I have a Barley Wine fermenting atm, currently 1032, and it tastes VERY similar to this.

Which, with around 75g dry hop and providing it gets down to around 1020, bodes quite well for a halfway decent first time Barley Wine.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

To-day I bought a Cornish beer called "Proper Job" three hops Willamette, Cascade and Chinook, don't bother getting it if you happen to come across it, should have been called "Proper Crap"
Another was Moa winter ale with 5 hops and bottle conditioned, Kiwis are so good at making beer, bitter after taste which seemed to last forever, top marks


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 69962

So not American , smooth as silk . 
8% and they bothered to put a cork in it !
Absolute just a standard in Europe , 
Try and wipe the smile off my face !


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 69963
View attachment 69964
because I am feeling kind , quite an unusual stamp on the cork ....
Blesss ,


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 69965

Sod you all ,, wouldn't even know your arse from your elbo . 
You bunch if krass ***** .


----------



## Northside Novice

.


----------



## Northside Novice

.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Had this after the rugby last night with angus_grant - it was awesome. So good in fact that I tracked one down today so I could make sure. Yep. So smooth 



Edit: damn, it's actually a different beer. I'm an idiot. Last night we had the Founders Backwoods Bastard - scotch ale aged in bourbon barrels.


----------



## Pogierob

I do enjoy their pale ale.


----------



## angus_grant

Was a fantastic beer. Think I'll chase one down next time I buy some commercial beer.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

:-D


----------



## chrisso81

Spent the afternoon in the sun with these characters, bit dazed and confused after my sunny Belgian sour funk journey. Modus Operandi tastes like a Portabello mushroom. Yum!


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> .


NN :lol:


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Tastes like melons!


----------



## shaunous

Liam_snorkel said:


> Edit: damn, it's actually a different beer. I'm an idiot. Last night we had the Founders Backwoods Bastard - scotch ale aged in bourbon barrels.


Absolutely Gold Liam, hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

haha yeah, to be fair - I use an app called beer buddy to keep track of the wankerbeers I try, and it scanned as the Curmudgeon (sometimes it gets the right brewery but incorrect beer). Couldn't remember the name of it on sunday so checked the app.. haha.. hey wow this place has it toO! :blush:


----------



## Spiesy

Rob.P said:


> I do enjoy their pale ale.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadeussie Home Brewer1396154608.986954.jpg


Prob my fave at the moment. When it's good, it's amazing... If that makes sense?


----------



## Spiesy

chrisso81 said:


> Spent the afternoon in the sun with these characters, bit dazed and confused after my sunny Belgian sour funk journey. Modus Operandi tastes like a Portabello mushroom. Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Where's the "unlike" button when you need it?


----------



## Mardoo

Papa Lazarou said:


> Garden De Paradisi.jpg
> Tastes like melons!


Whose melons?


----------



## angus_grant

Liam_snorkel said:


> haha yeah, to be fair - I use an app called beer buddy to keep track of the wankerbeers I try, and it scanned as the Curmudgeon (sometimes it gets the right brewery but incorrect beer). Couldn't remember the name of it on sunday so checked the app.. haha.. hey wow this place has it toO! :blush:


and a ha ha required for me too. I looked at your post on my phone and thought: yeh that picture looks like the bottle we had. I'll agree with Liam.

Looking at the bottle on a pc I could see the bottle label clearly. :unsure:


----------



## rehab

I have finally seen the light and had the nectar known as Orval. Mark this day on the calendar for sure :icon_drool2:


----------



## Bizier

I had the Dirty Bastard from Founder's last night, pretty tasty.


----------



## Bizier

I had the SN Ruthless Rye 14 last night. Tasted like I'd "imagine" weed to taste like.


----------



## Danwood

A beer what I drinking whilst working on me tap handles. 

I've had this at the brewery and it definitely had heaps more aroma back then. Still good bottled, just not as pungent. Very firm bitterness and mainly piney from the 3 C hops.

Handles are Blackwood and have a way to go obviously. The rough timber was from the property where we got married a few years back...I knew I'd find a use for it ! 

My lazer sharp (one up from razor) hatchet is making short work of the rough stuff. I'll throw up a few pics next to a few beers as they progress.


----------



## Danwood

Tap pic file too big...will post later on...possibly in a more 'on topic' thread...maybe.


----------



## Bridges

Not in the glass yet but am after some help from subject matter experts.







White film shown on the inside of the bottle in the second photo. Anyone seen it before or know what it is?
Last bottle my local had in stock didn't notice this until I got home.


----------



## Dave70

Any on the bottom?
Did you lay it on it's side hot then chill it?


----------



## Bridges

There is a bit on the bottom, I grabbed it from the display fridge at my local standing up I don't know how they've treated it but they are normally pretty damn good. (ie small business, owner runs the shop and cares. ie not Dans)


----------



## mje1980

stillinrehab said:


> I have finally seen the light and had the nectar known as Orval. Mark this day on the calendar for sure :icon_drool2:


Grab yourself a boon Kriek , rodenbach grand cru or a cantillon etc and you'll never come back.


----------



## DU99

*Went Shopping in Seddon *


----------



## Bridges

Looked on duponts web site to see if I could find anything...

_"TASTING_

_Serve at cellar temperature (12 ° C) or slightly chilled as an aperitif or to accompany a pâté or eels in escavèche."_


I'll have to get some eels...


----------



## angus_grant

oh so you have the escavèche on hand. That's lucky.


----------



## rehab

Sam Adams Noble Pils


----------



## ricardo

Cigar City - Drink now or cellar 

L-R Leon - Barley Wine, Nielsbohrium - Imperial Stout, Marshall Zhukov's - Imperial Stout, Hunahpu (with Ancho Chile) - Imperial Stout, Moat Water - Sweet Stout


----------



## Wilkensone

Expanding my beer knowledge is fun..


Wilkens


----------



## Florian

Moa Pale Ale on Air NZ Domestic. That 'bottle' is totally made out of like aluminium, but sort of like totally solid, like if you would of been standing on it with like you're feet, you'd like literally not crush the bottle at all because it's like totally literally like a solid piece of something.

bottle conditioned too, and I reckon the aluminium totally didn't like do anything bad to my brain either like some weirdos like to proclaim when their literally off they're face with those totally fucked up tin foil hats. Weirdos man!!!

anyway, this beer is pretty good ey, even like had a crown seal or something that sort of came off with some sort of noise coming from that air hostess chick.


----------



## Blitzer

I really enjoy Moa beers, though never had one of those aluminum bottle ones.. could be interesting.


----------



## Northside Novice

Bridges said:


> Not in the glass yet but am after some help from subject matter experts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0816.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0815.jpg
> 
> White film shown on the inside of the bottle in the second photo. Anyone seen it before or know what it is?
> Last bottle my local had in stock didn't notice this until I got home.
> It is yeast . It is not ideal up the side , but sometimes I like to stir the yeast to add more flavour .just drink it Freddy


----------



## Northside Novice

.


----------



## Northside Novice

.


----------



## Northside Novice

.


----------



## Northside Novice

.


----------



## Northside Novice

.


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 70103


----------



## Rieewoldt

Dafuq did I just read?


----------



## mje1980

You've met northside novice that's all


----------



## Mardoo

Bridges, that's likely just yeast and protein, what you'd usually find at the bottom of the bottle. Somewhere along the line someone likely stored the bottle on its side to keep the cork wet. That's the exact pattern you'd see on a bottle of sparkling, unfiltered wine stored on its side. Once it's set up it will stay like that even if you turn the bottle upright. I'm happy to drink it for you to test it though


----------



## lukiferj

Ha ha Northside. More Friday night gold.


----------



## Bridges

Thanks guy's was planning to get into it tonight but doesn't look like it's going to happen, spewing I missed some NN gold by the looks of things too.


----------



## Spiesy

Got a nice mixed 6'er from Carwyn to help drown my sorrows after todays shitful effort from the Tigers.

First off the rank was *Beechworth Pale Ale*. A beer that _has_ been my favourite local brew, but the last 2 x 6'ers (from Dan's) were disappointing. Grabbed a bottle from Carwyn's to see if the problem was with the retailer, or the brewer.
Have to say that the Carwyn's drop is a little better, tastes fresher - but still, it's like the hop profile has changed from upfront punchy citrus and tropical hops to dank… disappointed.

This picture, is *Parrotdog's "Bloodhound" Red Ale*. Very nice. I'm not massive on the aroma, which I'm attributing to some crystal malt and some sort of medicinal vibe hop - but the flavour is very nice. Parrotdog claim that the beer is "grassy", I can get a little of that, but it's more medicinal on the nose to me, maybe almost a little metallic (aroma, if that makes sense - not flavour). 8/10.


----------



## Spiesy

*#3 Dogfish Head 'Palo Santo Marron' Brown Ale (2014)*

Good Lord. Brown Ale? More like double imperial brown ale (if that style exists?) - this big f*cker weighs in at 12% alc/vol! 
Wish I had looked at the potency of this feller when I'd organised tonights "tasting" session. I thought it was just a US Brown Ale.

Interesting write up on the bottle… 
_"An unfiltered, unfettered, unprecedented BROWN ALE aged in handmade wooden brewing vessels. The caramel and vanilla complexity unique to this ale comes from the exotic Paraguayan Palo Santo wood from which these tanks were created…"_

Initial aroma was pretty amazing. Upon pouring it, I thought I was getting banana. On closer inspection, I must admit, I'm not sure exactly what the aroma is… but I like it (other than the alcohol which is noticeable). Smells a tiny bit vanilla - without the sweetness, but with alcohol in the background.
The flavour/taste is impressive. For a 12% beer, it hides the alcohol - which I always rate as a good quality (want to taste alcohol, drink vodka!). You know the alcohol's there, and there's a fair bit of malt sweetness afoot, as well as some mildly roasted malt.

A wonderfully complex beer that is sure to play havoc with the rest of my "tasting" session. Lol.
To be honest, I'd probably prefer it with a little less alcohol. For what it is, nicely balanced. 8.5/10


----------



## Bribie G

Bought a sixer of this stuff. (Edit: Artisan Reserve)




What is it with Coopers and Lager, after the appalling 62 Lager I was hoping for something better, but they can't seem to brew a decent one that doesn't taste dull and grassy with an aroma that is reminiscent of TED left out in the sun on a BBQ bench in a beer garden.

Hallertau Tradition and Hersbrucker? Ballocks.

Not worth taking a photo, I just used the stock picture. If they could just brew something like Cascade Premium or Cascade Green Label "Pale Ale" as a lager they would be on a winner, but for some reason they just don't seem to *get *lager.

</rant>


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Out of everything I drank yesterday this was by far the best 




Feral - Tusk
Still too hungover to write tasting notes haha. But I'm so glad I got to try it before it ran out!


----------



## Spiesy

Hit the Terminus today...

Started off with the classic S+W Pacific Ale… never disappoints.
Moved on to Murray's IPA, can't remember the name - but it was 5.6%, little tacker - but with HEAPS of hop flavour - very good for size.
Finished with Deschutes "Black Butte" Porter. A much talked about beer, it was good, a very smooth Porter - kind of smooth like a Stout but with the body (and flavour) of a Porter… very nice, but not "blow me away" amazing.


----------



## Spiesy

Should also add, last night I finished off with Murray's "Big Wednesday" IPA… wow!
_SMACKS_ you across your face with fruity, citrusy, awesome hop flavour… impressive. Very good beer. Not sessionable for me, but I definitely recommend you throw this in your arsenal if you can.


----------



## shaunous

I had a tasting session of Coopers Pale Ale schooners and half a carton of Bundy Rum Cans or black rats as I like to call them. Yay! 

Damn u city folk with your massive choice of beers.


----------



## tricache

These just arrived for The GoldCLUBs "My Dream Beer" thing we just put together...put together a small list (5 beers) and voted on them over a small time period and these two tied in votes so they were both bought


----------



## Wilkensone

Nice clean ale with with a subtle citrus hop aroma with malty finish.. At least I think >.<





Wilkens


----------



## Bribie G

So sue me.

On hols and picked this up at Dans for a dollar fifty a can.

Surprisingly drinkable. Initially a smooth almost whisky like malt you get from Bud or Millers then instead of the short finish of most USA brews there is a firm bitterness. 

Obviously they were told to put in some isohop for the VB drinker. However with none of the mouse piss you get in many Oz mains it sort of works.


----------



## Wilkensone

Bribie G said:


> tmp_20140408_1819221861227605.jpg
> 
> So sue me.
> 
> On hols and picked this up at Dans for a dollar fifty a can.
> 
> Surprisingly drinkable. Initially a smooth almost whisky like malt you get from Bud or Millers then instead of the short finish of most USA brews there is a firm bitterness.
> 
> Obviously they were told to put in some isohop for the VB drinker. However with none of the mouse piss you get in many Oz mains it sort of works.


Who would have thought to pair it with hot cross buns!


----------



## New_guy

Spiesy said:


> *#3 Dogfish Head 'Palo Santo Marron' Brown Ale (2014)*
> 
> Good Lord. Brown Ale? More like double imperial brown ale (if that style exists?) - this big f*cker weighs in at 12% alc/vol!
> Wish I had looked at the potency of this feller when I'd organised tonights "tasting" session. I thought it was just a US Brown Ale.
> 
> Interesting write up on the bottle…
> _"An unfiltered, unfettered, unprecedented BROWN ALE aged in handmade wooden brewing vessels. The caramel and vanilla complexity unique to this ale comes from the exotic Paraguayan Palo Santo wood from which these tanks were created…"_
> 
> Initial aroma was pretty amazing. Upon pouring it, I thought I was getting banana. On closer inspection, I must admit, I'm not sure exactly what the aroma is… but I like it (other than the alcohol which is noticeable). Smells a tiny bit vanilla - without the sweetness, but with alcohol in the background.
> The flavour/taste is impressive. For a 12% beer, it hides the alcohol - which I always rate as a good quality (want to taste alcohol, drink vodka!). You know the alcohol's there, and there's a fair bit of malt sweetness afoot, as well as some mildly roasted malt.
> 
> A wonderfully complex beer that is sure to play havoc with the rest of my "tasting" session. Lol.
> To be honest, I'd probably prefer it with a little less alcohol. For what it
> is, nicely balanced. 8.5/10


That vanilla could be the barrel it was aged in - oak barrels give vanilla flavour to wine


----------



## Spiesy

^ for sure.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

and they're very big 'barrels'!

great beer, loved it last time I had it. Got a stubbie in the fridge... waiting... beckoning...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEciC3Q5k14


----------



## manticle

shaunous said:


> half a carton of Bundy Rum Cans or black rats as I like to call them. Yay!


Never as good as Blue Rat

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mitc-4tsH_A


----------



## shaunous

manticle said:


> Never as good as Blue Rat
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mitc-4tsH_A


Hahaha, thats gold.

Tooheys New tinnies are 'Blue Bullets', just incase anyones wondering.


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 70198
View attachment 70199
should of got a thirty pack of tun cans  
View attachment 70200


----------



## Northside Novice

USA you , you just bad View attachment 70201


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Had the Hop Ottin the other day and loved it. Not as good as they're BA Stout, but still very good.


----------



## Spiesy

Hit Red Oak Brewery Bar the last couple of nights… has some nice beers, especially their Bitter. Haven't usually been a fan of Bitter's, but I liked this one. I tasted blackberry and a little bit of grassiness, I thought Challenger and Cascade, but was told it was Goldings.

Also tried the Stout (not big, bold and roasted enough for me), Organic Pale Ale (nice), Cellar Beer (cloudy lager, very nice), Winter in the Rye (Rye Lager, decent), Schwarzbier (not enough roast for me)… I think that was it.


----------



## Tahoose

Was talking to the guy who makes Axle Head Cider the other day see funky bottle opener, he does the cider and his mate makes the beer, 3 beers so far enjoyed this one on Tap so I grabbed one to take home.











Massive Aroma out of the bottle.


----------



## Northside Novice

It's no tun but it's not too bad View attachment 70241

Quite nice actually


----------



## Danwood

Quiet everyone...it's started !


----------



## Proffs

Tahoose said:


> Was talking to the guy who makes Axle Head Cider the other day see funky bottle opener, he does the cider and his mate makes the beer, 3 beers so far enjoyed this one on Tap so I grabbed one to take home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02805.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02808.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02809.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02810.JPG
> 
> Massive Aroma out of the bottle.


Mate, this was my beer of last year. Then known as a monster mash IIPA. We tried it on tap at newstead brewing co and I've been talking about it ever since. That aroma....


----------



## mje1980

Saison dupont biologique. 

What a cracker of a beer, dry fruity tart bitter. Awesome beer. Haven't tried the famous dupont but hope to now. Think this is my fave beer now. Num num


----------



## mje1980

northside novice said:


> It's no tun but it's not too bad
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> Quite nice actually


I got that not too long ago. I was worried it'd be sweetened being lindemans. Thankfully it's not, and very drinkable. Dregs went into a brett porter.


----------



## angus_grant

Part of last nights effort






Man that backwoods is a big beer.


----------



## ricardo

The best of last night.

Alesmith Speedway Stout with Coffee (Kopi Luwak)


----------



## Bizenya

What's the citra like @angus? Saw it today and was curious 

Ended up with a trial Saison and Sierra Nevada northern harvest. Wasn't too sure on the saison, but it's grown on me!


----------



## Bizenya

Wet hop ale- northern 

Sierra Nevada def know how to get hops in


----------



## Bizier

northside novice said:


> It's no tun but it's not too bad
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> Quite nice actually


And it has a sick label to boot.

I would love it as a poster.


----------



## rehab

Panhead Oatmeal Stout. These guys make simple beers and they do it bloody well. The Supercharger is cracking any day of the week!


----------



## angus_grant

Bizenya said:


> What's the citra like @angus? Saw it today and was curious


It tasted a bit like citra. 
From memory (and it's from a muddled memory) it was quite nice. I remember hoping my citra smash tastes somewhat like this.
Refer to image of backwoods bastard ale at 10% for explanation of muddled memory.


----------



## goomboogo

Yesterday started with this. Beautiful beer.



Second cab off the rank. Excellent beer from an impeccable brewery.



No photos of the Westmalle Tripel which was also top notch.


----------



## mje1980

mje1980 said:


> Saison dupont biologique.
> What a cracker of a beer, dry fruity tart bitter. Awesome beer. Haven't tried the famous dupont but hope to now. Think this is my fave beer now. Num num


Another glass of this. This is the shit


----------



## mje1980

Dbl sorry


----------



## Bizenya

angus_grant said:


> It tasted a bit like citra.
> From memory (and it's from a muddled memory) it was quite nice. I remember hoping my citra smash tastes somewhat like this.
> Refer to image of backwoods bastard ale at 10% for explanation of muddled memory.






Yup very citra tasting!! My curiosity got the better of me and had to try it! I like


----------



## Bizenya

And while I continue my "experimental beer sessions " (got that past the missus- research for future brews ) managed to find a pumpkin ale 

Nice- very drinkable. Not that spicy tasting at all 


Got a Moa five hop beer last- should be good-


----------



## Bizenya

Moa five hop to finish / nice



Left it pretty late hence the photo in the shed near the beer fridges instead of outside/ now just the obligatory sparkling ale finishers and I'll sleep well


----------



## Dan Pratt

Picked this up today from Saint Johns Craft Beer in Launceston today.

Brooklyn Brewery Limited Ed. 10%


----------



## OzPaleAle

Had this at Jack Greene while honeymooning in Hobart last week.

Although I'm a relative novice when it comes to trying various beers this is about the best tasting beer I have ever had, had everything going for it, nice balance of spice & fresh juicy hops, was looking forward to working through Jack Greene tap offerings but after 3 of these at 7.1% I had to rethink that plan.....


----------



## Dan Pratt

On holidays in Tassie, Launceston and found a bottle with my kind of beers. 

Anderson Valley - Hop Ottin IPA

Excellent.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Brewdog - 21st Century Black Ale 

7.2%

Needs more hops.


----------



## Donske

Pratty1 said:


> On holidays in Tassie, Launceston and found a bottle with my kind of beers.
> 
> Anderson Valley - Hop Ottin IPA
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1397467260.692715.jpg



Bought a couple of cans of that a couple of weeks back, they had definitely lost some aroma but still quite nice, would love to try it fresh.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Donske said:


> Bought a couple of cans of that a couple of weeks back, they had definitely lost some aroma but still quite nice, would love to try it fresh.


the Columbus and cascade combo is great, i could only imagine it fresh from the draught tap


----------



## DU99

​*just something to try*​


----------



## .DJ.

4 Pines Calypso.... TERRIBLE beer!


----------



## Wilkensone

DU99 said:


> ​*just something to try*​


Interested on your thoughts of the Feral Porter, I really like it but am still learning!


----------



## Danwood

I tried the Oakham Citra when I was back in the mother land last year.

So much grapefruit...oh, the grapefruit !!

It's probably a combination of it being really fresh and my relative dislike for overly grapefruity beers (I hate Rogue's Yellow Snow, for example), but I didn't like it...unbalanced. 

That's just me though. Hopefully you have a better experience. 

The Mornington Brown is in my fridge atm...very nice beer.


----------



## DU99

nice beer..made in brunswick


----------



## lael

The brown ale... Tried it the other night and found it muddy. Not really that impressed. What does it taste like to you?


----------



## carniebrew

DU99 said:


> nice beer..made in brunswick


Aren't Cavalier over in Sunshine/Derrimut? Or have they moved?


----------



## Lodan

Mismatch Session Ale and Lobethal Bierhaus Red Truck Porter from the other day


----------



## Northside Novice

Danwood said:


> Quiet everyone...it's started !


If only I had a shat platting device , oops don't want to steal your copyright .



The leffe royale 7.5% is no better then a standard leffe blonde !
The penguin , well , hahaha , ever been clubbing ?


----------



## Bizier

I just got a four pack of Moa Warniebrau and it is funkier than Maceo Parker blowin' tha horn. I read "barrel" amongst the spiel. It tastes like a super crisp pale ale with some Cantillon Geuze added. It is actually a pretty pleasant funk, unlike most wild yeast issues. Pretty left of centre if that was the intention of the texting zinc model.

ED: All gushers too, so assume not intention.


----------



## Northside Novice

But if you don't have a photo ? Shucks


----------



## Northside Novice

Silver medal , shuld of got gold , simply the best ,


----------



## Northside Novice

Oud beersel geuze 6% 
When you wake up and think , huh , USA is not good , it's ok x these guys have been doing this for a long time , wipe the tears away , it's ok , all is welcome  omg hops !!! Dik Geafs


----------



## Bizier

northside novice said:


> But if you don't have a photo ? Shucks





Suck my foaming diorama.

I missed the money shot after opening because my phone wanted me to unlock it and I have a complicated unlock screen. I would say 10ml caught on plate below.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Beerhere - Executioner IPA.

7% hopped with Centennial, Amarillo, Chinook and Galena.


----------



## DU99

One beer i wont buy again "Bishops Farewell" the colour more like very"light yellow".hops there was something,...wouldnt rave over it


----------



## DU99

bitter aftertaste,wheres the fruit


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

DU99 said:


> bitter afteratste,wheres the fruit


thus disproving what I said to wombat at Crown Cellars a few weeks ago - "nah, you pretty well can't stuff up with Citra".


----------



## DU99

Carnie..Business in brunswick.Brewery in Derrimut..




never tried calypso hops.interesting..getting a "tea"taste


----------



## Danwood

Nice beer. Fruity, slightly creamy and decent bitterness.


----------



## Helles

An early Easter present from SWMBO


----------



## Bizier




----------



## mje1980

Maredsous 8 blond. 

Not bad, I don't like a lot of tripel/blond beers. I usually find them a bit too phenolic but this is restrained on the phenolics, without being sweet. Dry too.


----------



## Danwood

Mmmm, you can really taste the...erm...bubbles and brown liquid ??

Best of a terrible selection at the ONLY bottle shop in Keith (???), rural SA. Should've brought supplies with me. Assumed there'd be Little Creatures at least...lesson learned !

The sideboard selection in local rental accommodation however, is excellent. Not sure if this was a brewing cupboard in a previous life or what a Borax pale ale tastes like ??

The beers not too bad really, beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie

Truly a first for me.

Strong brandy over tones at 4-5deg. 
Mellowing to nice plum at or around 8deg.


----------



## shaunous

My first ever post into this topic, YAY!!!




Also my first ever Saison.


----------



## Bizenya

Was also my first saison last week- it was good- little wheaty for my tastes, but grew on me - will try a brew for sure next spring


----------



## shaunous

Tasted like something I remember.

Can I say it tastes a little like Hoegaarden??

Keeping in mind its been years since I had it, and it was in Belgium when I did.


----------



## lael

Scooby Tha Newbie said:


> Truly a first for me. DSC_0254.JPG
> Strong brandy over tones at 4-5deg.
> Mellowing to nice plum at or around 8deg.


LA trappe was my first quad too. Get a rocheforte or a st bernardus to really feed the addiction.


----------



## Rieewoldt

Stateside saison. Excellent. Oranges and spice err'where


----------



## AndrewQLD

Hopefully this is accessible now.


----------



## DU99

Amazing it has reappeared :icon_offtopic:


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Thanks Andrew 

Some from last night:

Ballast pt big eye. Such a reliable beer.



Fortunate to be able to get this from over the bar and take home



Rogue choccy stout. So nice. Head like a cappuccino


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Some good strong ales Old Crafty Hen particularly good, malty and warming.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Guaranteed to hit the mark Guinness Foreign Extra 7.5%


----------



## mje1980

Sierra Nevada pale ale. My tastes have totally changed. I find this sweet and not that hoppy. I lasted 2 sips before ditching it. Just not into us pale ales anymore. Give me Belgian, funky, sour, or a combination of all haha.


----------



## yum beer

Bridge Roads Robust Porter. Been sitting in the fridge a few weeks waiting for the right time to drink, Saturday night, BBQ, cool evening, cool breeze, just right.

Bloody nice drop. Smooth and creamy, no real roast bitterness to speak of, very little hop flavour. Very easy to drink. Wish I'd bought more than 1 when at the brewery.

May need another trip to Beechworth......hunny, we need a weekend away....


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Some from the last 24hrs:
Ultra smooth for a double IPA 



A dark tart



Best beer I've had in a while



Complex and delicious sour



Less interesting. More sour.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

We don't have to drink American to enjoy a good beer.;


----------



## rehab

Speights Triple Hop Pilsner. Had to have a go of it when I saw it Silver Medalled at the Beer World Cup 2014. Easy enough to drink... pretty decent for a mega!


----------



## DU99

Been shopping again..Lost Coast Brewery and Brooklyn​

​


----------



## Thefatdoghead

This beer is epic! Beautiful malt profile with a soft fruity hop presence. Finishes dryish with a firm but not overpowering bitterness. 

Love it.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Nice drop in a can. Loved getting blown in the face with a hop cloud when the top came off


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Forgot the photo


----------



## rehab

Panhead Fresh Hopped Vandal IPA. Brilliant stuff. Bitterness that bites with smooth hoppiness from that point onwards. Panhead is pretty decent in NZ right now. Guy from Tuatara makes it and it is easy drinking beer done well.
Had the Saison the other day and it was also class!
Cheers :kooi:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Hook Norton Haymaker. This is nice and gives me confidence I'll pull off a basic british pale.

At $6 for 500ml in Tassie, it's reasonable compared to most beers, they had Ballast Big Eye for $24 a sixer, I almost died.


----------



## chrisso81

The Hook Norton 12 days is great too, Big Eye used to be great value, now it will just sit around going stale, pissing me off when I can't resist buying it.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

chrisso81 said:


> The Hook Norton 12 days is great too, Big Eye used to be great value, now it will just sit around going stale, pissing me off when I can't resist buying it.


Just starting it now.

Office is closed for the week so thought I'd give my liver some exercise.


----------



## warra48

Going down a treat.
Bought for only $12 a sixer from one of my local liquor outlets. Presumably it's at a bargain price because of the best before date of January 2014. Unbeknowns to them, the extra time to mature has probably improved this beer!


----------



## Danwood

Pretty much the only decent beer they make, imo.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Black beer is good on tap.


----------



## angus_grant

Back to the days when I would simply walk up to the beer area and grab some random beer from the shelf with no research or knowledge. 
Very smooth and no over-powering bitterness. I was expecting some more flavour. Doesn't seem to be much of anything going on. 

Head disappeared straight away.

Edit: it's a little warmer now and more chocolate is coming through. Maybe I should view this as a palette reset from APA and IPAs. 
And there's a nice slickness in the after-taste which I assume is the oats.


----------



## philmud

Drinking a Bronx Pale Ale & it's not too bad at all - approaches IPA territory, lovely biscuity malt, grape fruity hops, nice aroma. 4 x pint size cans at Dan's for $13. Giddyup!
Also, as close as you'll get to a recipe on the can: malts, hops, IBU, OG, FG. I love when they do that, even though I won't try & brew it!


----------



## TheWiggman

Came for northside novice, am dissappoint. 
Un-learned on different styles. Intend to make a pils next, so thought I might try a few first. Classic Urquell first, then this: 




Has a characteristic 'something' that makes it a pils. Poor head, but crisp and acidic aftertaste. More pleasant than the Urquell and I'm wanting more. Have had some Coopers 62 pilsner recently and you wouldn't know they're the same type of beer. 
Embarrasses the Crown I had beforehand.


----------



## angus_grant

Was tossing up between the hef and the pilsner. Should have bought both. Ha ha.
Nice tart taste up front and also a nice lingering tartness as well. Just some taste training so I can make one for the wife. She had a 4 pines hefe and quite liked it. Figure I will bottle it as it is quite rare that she wants a beer.


----------



## warra48

Just had a pint of Vanilla Oatmeal Stout off the handpump at Flat Rock Café in Naremburn in Sydney.

Lovely creamy mouthfeel and body, and perfectly balanced coffee chocolate roast flavours.


----------



## pk.sax

TheWiggman said:


> Came for northside novice, am dissappoint.
> Un-learned on different styles. Intend to make a pils next, so thought I might try a few first. Classic Urquell first, then this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1398338453.225175.jpg
> 
> Has a characteristic 'something' that makes it a pils. Poor head, but crisp and acidic aftertaste. More pleasant than the Urquell and I'm wanting more. Have had some Coopers 62 pilsner recently and you wouldn't know they're the same type of beer.
> Embarrasses the Crown I had beforehand.


Get a Trumer Pils (Austrian). Won't look back. Pilsner Urquell is corona like by comparison.


----------



## TheWiggman

Noted. Hopefully I can say the same about mine when I brew it... pff, who am I kidding?
Just gotta find somewhere that sells it.


----------



## angus_grant

Flamage. 

What, 150 lashes is so a good beer!


----------



## DU99

nice chocolate tones..


----------



## Lodan

Lobethal Bierhaus Choc Oatmeal Stout
A growler best enjoyed amongst friends


----------



## Wilkensone

Sorry about the pictures!

First time having chimay and honestly was alright but that's about it! It was too carbed for style I think so I wonder if maybe it was not stored well? 

Zywiec was really nice on the cold evening!


Wilkens


----------



## mje1980

Lots of Belgians are highly carbed. Can always let it sit a bit, they're better cool rather than cold.

St bernadous tripel. Very nice beer. Not too phenolic or estery but nice easy drinking tripel.


----------



## acarey

Just got back from Warners at the Bay Bottlo. It's like disney land but with beer....

Looking forward to drinking this lot


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I love that Moa that you have there.


----------



## acarey

wide eyed and legless said:


> I love that Moa that you have there.


Yeah, it's really delicate and fruity. My boss gave me one last Christmas and insisted I drink for breakfast. Wasn't terribly impressed by their pale ale though.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I love all Moa beers except for the breakfast. It tastes nothing like breakfast and everything like deodorant.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Never had the breakfast, I had a grandfather who swore by a pint of Guinness for breakfast :kooi:


----------



## acarey

Liam_snorkel said:


> I love all Moa beers except for the breakfast. It tastes nothing like breakfast and everything like deodorant.


Wow. Its the only one I really like. Each to their own i guess.

Which kind of deodorant? Just thinking that it might be a more cost effective way to get that delicious flavour and enjoy it at the gym, work, after showers etc h34r:


----------



## Bizenya

James squire hop thief

Impressive

strong hop flavor instant- but never over powers it.


----------



## Wilkensone

Bizenya said:


> James squire hop thief
> 
> Impressive
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1398582824.360663.jpg strong hop flavor instant- but never over powers it.


Had it on tap not long ago, like yourself I was impressed!


----------



## Bizenya

Yeah great six pack !

Mate works for west end so has had access to kegs and bottles for last month or so and raved about it. He always smashed his allocation so had to find it myself. 

Great beer


----------



## Bizenya

And this one

Had one last week and was also suitably impressed- didn't think I would but it's pretty easy to drink with good flavor.


----------



## acarey

Bizenya said:


> And this one
> 
> Had one last week and was also suitably impressed- didn't think I would but it's pretty easy to drink with good flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1398584509.469830.jpg


Yeah. I thought it was nice too. Not amazing but a bit going on in there.


----------



## acarey

Bizenya said:


> And this one
> 
> Had one last week and was also suitably impressed- didn't think I would but it's pretty easy to drink with good flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1398584509.469830.jpg


Edit: double post


----------



## TheWiggman

Bizenya said:


> And this one
> 
> Had one last week and was also suitably impressed- didn't think I would but it's pretty easy to drink with good flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1398584509.469830.jpg


I tried this on tap when I was at Perth a few weeks ago. I had a lineup of the whole range and gotta say I wasn't a huge fan. Very unusual, though I think purposefully so. A little bit too fruity and wasn't a compliment to their other beers to my tastes.


----------



## Bizenya

Agree with your critic- might by why I like it. It's sort of a nothing style, but it's good taste- and what I mean, it's not a pale, not to me - or that bitter. Or even Belgium style ( to me) 

But enjoy the experience twice!!


----------



## neal32

Finally got to try Bell's 2 hearted ale. It was a very good, if not mundane IPA. The yank beers are so ahead of Australian craft breweries it's stupid. I only need to try Pliny the Younger and Heady Topper and I have tried all the beers I want to. The burger is a triple coronary bypass burger clocking in at 4400 calories and 280 grams of fat.....Didn't finish it......didn't finish it for breakfast either :huh:


----------



## Bizier

warra48 said:


> IMG_2516.jpg
> 
> Going down a treat.
> Bought for only $12 a sixer from one of my local liquor outlets. Presumably it's at a bargain price because of the best before date of January 2014. Unbeknowns to them, the extra time to mature has probably improved this beer!


Doppelboxidation


----------



## Dave70

This. Yuck. Almost as if it was engineered as a crossover between sparkling wine and beer. 
Pale, fizzy, bland and reminds me of an Asian larger hopped with NS but with no malt backbone. 

Tasteful artwork on the bottle is one good thing. Good for those who find general craft beer labels a bit garish. 
Would not buy again.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

From my stash in the last week - I'm back at work and too lazy to post on the computer at home (or turn it on just to do it) and the tablet/phone thing is just plain annoying.






HaandBryggeries Double Extreme Imperial Wheat Stout, weighing in at 9%.

Black with a very light tan almost white head which dissipates quickly. 


On the nose, it is fairly 'malt liquor' like - not much going on there other than the sweetness, though that sweetness is complex.


Nice beer, hid the 9% very well - no warming alcohol, which I much prefer in a high abv% beer and is pretty hard to achieve.

But, a bit sweet, and the finish borders on cloyingly so. Wheat flavour is pretty much imperceptible and whilst a nice beer, it's a bit one dimensional. No balancing bitterness of any note and not really 'stouty' roasty, more like a porter level of roastiness.

This threw the beer out for me and it never really recovered. I didn't feel sick at the end of the bottle, so not overdone, but definitely not something I'd pay for again. If I wanted something like this, I could make it, but I wouldn't be able to drink 20L of it.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Red Duck Dark Liquorice Lager, 5.8%.

Pours a tan coloured head and very dark brown with chestnut highlights. Head dissipates slower and the carbonation is medium-high.

Liquorice and roast on the nose.

Pretty much a liquorice hinted Schwartzbier.

Much better beer - this finishes drier and is far roastier. Has a liquorice aroma and slight taste. I normally like liquorice but this beer could have done without it. It's given me an idea of what I'm not going to do with my winter beers.

Very quaffable for a dark beer, though I did let it warm up and got even more liquorice as it did.

I like the body being so dry, lager dryness, not lager 'pilsener' graininess. The best of both worlds.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Mikkeller Belgian Wild Ale.

Man I love this beer.

Didn't clean the glass out well, so the carbonation beads are sticking to the glass. High carbonation, head hangs around (longer if the glass was better). Hazy.

New world hops on the nose.

Where do I start with describing it. It's part new world old school AIPA. It has new world hops - I'm assuming Nelson Sauvin and Citra (or galaxy and a little cascade as subs for Citra) - it has the fruity citrusy, slightly passionfruity smell associate with typical AIPA. But not the taste. 

The thing is (and I'm guilty of doing it) - the newer AIPA are all hops in both flavour and a little less in aroma. But the older school - it's all about bittnerness with aroma, and generally the late kettle additions aren't there, just dry hopping. This is old school, bitter, aromatic but not the typical late kettle additions that turn it into a fruit salad.

It's also part Saison - I know that they are advertising it as "wild" and effectively a lambic/brett infused beer. It's not. The sourness is typical of a saison's level and the dryness is there to back it up. Nothing more than that. So don't buy it thinking it's a sour bretty style beer, because it just isn't.

I wanted to do a new style saison but got lazy with the bottling. This is pretty much the benchmark for that style of beer. Bitter, dry, aromatic but not hoppy flavoured. Not a massive amount of saison esters or phenols, but excellent nonetheless.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Full Boar Scotch Ale. 7.4% in a 473ml can.

Have had to look up AABC style guidelines to get an understand of what this is about. Otherwise, I am just babbling.

Either way I loved this beer.

Strong, syrupy body and biscuity and caramelly aroma. Nothing in the way of hops. Virtually no roastiness to speak of.

But - and this is I've seen keeping in guidelines - it finishes dry, not uberly so, but it doesn't finish sweet. That's what makes this beer. It should be cloyingly sweet. But it isn't. To prevent that sweetness, it should have mountains of hops (like my barleywine does), yet it doesn't. It finishes dry on the palate and that makes you keep going back for more.

It isn't particularly warming, but very balanced nonetheless. It is what I wanted my barleywine to be, so I'll have to figure this one out to brew.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

One more, no picture.

Moon Dog Love Tap.

I got this for SWMBO (who has fallen in love with hoppy beers since the birth of our 4th kid 1.5 years ago, but is very picky).

But (surprisingly) she gave me a try.

Wow - fantastic beer. It has the dryness and the body thinness of a lager. And that works. Apparently there's a number of malts in there (kindly listed on the bottle), which lend it a bit more colour (golden pale) and extra character, but if this were a lager body, it'd be spot on.

Hop character is all there. 34IBU from Galaxy (very prominent) Motueka and Tettnanger. They have wrung every last bit from these hops and it presents as a lively, hoppy aroma complemented by what is clearly late additions, with enough balancing bitterness to keep in line with the body. It isn't fruitsalad, which is what the other two hops give, just typical old school American citrus - even the passionfruit isn't overstated as happens sometimes with Galaxy (not that I mind most of the time).

Yeast, I'm a dogs uncle if it isn't Danish - bottle says Lager and it is. 

Given the moon dog brewers have kindly put enough vital stats on the bottle, I am going to try to make/replicate this. Not sure the JW pils is up to it, but I can try.


----------



## Tahoose

At young and jacksons in Melbourne, trying Terry's colonial ale, reminds me of a scotch ale. Maybe a touch thinner in the body,


----------



## geneabovill

Young Henry's Real Ale - I'm a UK beer convert now.



Drinking at the Rose Hotel in Chippendale.. What a gem this little boozer is.

Incidentally: why don't we have a 'Where are you drinking' thread? Pub reviews, etc.. Or do we have one? I'm to pished to search...


----------



## Northside Novice

Pretty sure this is the best way to drink these two ...



Banana choc blend


----------



## Liam_snorkel

asante sana, choc banana!


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Fruity with an alcoholic warmth and a hint of spice


----------



## waggastew

Death Between the Tanks - DIPA from one of my local brewers The Little Brewing Company

Lots of juicy hops - stonefruit, ctirus, cut grass. A really heady aroma that is backed up with plenty of flavour. Not at all hot but plenty of booze to make it a sipper.


----------



## Northside Novice

Looks like my free uploads are maxed out again


----------



## Danwood

Boo !


----------



## rehab

northside novice said:


> Looks like my free uploads are maxed out again


People on here should sponsor you just to see the greatness that is NNs cellar collection. Then on top of that we get some post drink comment gold! 

OT Had a Panhead Vandal Fresh-hopped. I will stock up on these as they are limited. Also had a Ballast Calico Amber. 

Now on Hitachino Nest Espresso Stout. Pretty decent night watching the league. How are Aussie not destroying the Kiwis?


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Is it because you supply so many hops to USA and Japan that you get their beers or are you somewhere other than New Zealand.


----------



## rehab

Gotta get something for all that NS we send offshore. I am in NZ right now mate


----------



## Northside Novice

What once was free is cut up and divided amongst the greedy


----------



## rehab

Too right NN


----------



## mje1980

Saison DuPont. Freaking awesome beer.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Tonight, Old Tom Original, only complaint the bottle isn't big enough.


----------



## geneabovill

My last bottle of My Atonia - was a shade dubious about this beer, being a hybrid of two styles, but loved it enough to buy a bunch when it was released.

The hop character subdued really well after a year or so, so it's definitely improved. Wish I'd kept more.


----------



## ArgM

This beer has become my go to beer with these cold nights: Mildura Choc Hops Stout.
Black/dark brown in colour, coffee coloured head that dissipates slow and disappears entirely.
Fragrant chocolate, vanilla and dark malt on the nose, beautifully balanced sweet and bitter with strong notes of chocolate, coffee, treacle and spices, silky smooth mouth feel.

10/10 favourite stout, highly recommend to try if your local bottle-o stocks it!


----------



## luggy

Gulden draak quadruple, delicious


----------



## Toper

Got these gems from a friend in the States the other day.Still to be opened and savoured.


----------



## mje1980

Hook norton haymaker. Really like this, hoppy and maramaladey and nicely malty but nice and dry.


----------



## mje1980

Courage directors. Another great ale. 

I fully understand these beers are nowhere near as good as they are fresh in the uk. Definitely a bucket list thing to one day get there and drink fresh pints of real ale. 

Wells bombardier and St. Peter's ruby ale coming up. I've had them all except the ruby ale before. Always lovely IMHO


----------



## mje1980

St. Peter's ruby ale. Jesus, how awesome


----------



## Wilkensone

mje1980 said:


> St. Peter's ruby ale. Jesus, how awesome


Pictures or I'm assuming its just XXXX


----------



## angus_grant

Nom nom. 
German club!!!


----------



## Wilkensone

angus_grant said:


> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1399630535.589682.jpg
> 
> Nom nom.
> German club!!!


Wish I was there!


----------



## angus_grant

Yes you should. Frsmkentienter, weirnetstinerer, babudemsteiner. 
At least that what I remember drinking. Then went to brewhouse and had bratwurst dog on liam_snorkels recommendation. 



And had this as last drink.


----------



## angus_grant

10.2% of Scottish ale barrel aged awesomeness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lukiferj

angus_grant said:


> 10.2% of Scottish ale barrel aged awesomeness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Yep. Game over after this one


----------



## Tony

HAhahahahaha

I was about to upload a pic of an amazing beer i had recently at a local craft beer pub but as an ex moderator, 10+ year member that hasnt paid his money............... I cant

Sorry folks!

Hey...... im not a mod any nore

Fucked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yob

Upload limit reached Tony? You can still do it via imageshack or other such hosting site.


----------



## dmac80

No pics.

Tin of Heineken.

P.S. I'd thought you'd be able to work a computer by now Tony!


----------



## Tony

I have been trying to log into photo bucket but be fucked if i can remember my password

**** it..... who cares......... it tasted good


----------



## Tony

Cracked my photobucket account





Deschutes Red Chair

Absolutly amazing beer. One of the best beer i have ever had!!!!

Its ballance to perfection, sweet, bitter, malty, hoppy, complex, beyond words


----------



## dmac80

Great venue that! Nice to finally have somewhere in Maitland that will serve a few craft beers.

Burgers are nice too..


----------



## Tony

Yob said:


> Upload limit reached Tony? You can still do it via imageshack or other such hosting site.


Na........... I guess I have never supported AHB


----------



## Tony

dmac said:


> Great venue that! Nice to finally have somewhere in Maitland that will serve a few craft beers.
> 
> Burgers are nice too..


Im a bit upset they ditched the lamb burger..... that was my favorite, but the rest are good!


----------



## geneabovill

Deschutes is something else, isn't it? Keen to try that newish craft beer bar in Beaumont Street. Something Monk?


----------



## Bridges

Tony said:


> Cracked my photobucket account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deschutes Red Chair
> 
> Absolutly amazing beer. One of the best beer i have ever had!!!!
> 
> Its ballance to perfection, sweet, bitter, malty, hoppy, complex, beyond words


Been keen to try this since it won worlds best beer 2012 I love that deschutes give home brewers a great head start on making all their beers via their website. Should be more of it.


----------



## Danwood

The Deschutes/Hargreaves Hill event for good beer week in Melbourne will be a cracker...$140 a pop though....bit steep.

Maybe Red Chair will be in the line up...dunno ?


----------



## Danwood

Nobody drinking ?

Anchor Steam.

Heard lots about this beer. Accepted it's not a fresh example, but I'm thoroughly underwhelmed. Nothing stands out at all.

I enjoyed the Liberty Ale much more. Bought both at Purvis on the same day.


----------



## slcmorro

Just smashed my mouthbone around a Northern Hemisphere (Good old Washington!) Sierra Nevada Wet Hop Harvest Ale. No bad, not bad. Not bad at all. $12 a bottle at Dans. 

MOD: photo removed for member safety.

Please excuse the atrocious photo.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

mmmm pizza


----------



## slcmorro

The pizza was fookin terrible. So bad infact, that I had to wash it down with;

Hook Norton Haymaker Pale Ale and a Hook Norton Old Hooky English Ale. Such is life.


----------



## Dave70

slcmorro said:


> Please excuse the atrocious photo.



No..

Just for that I'm using your ANZ card to purchase a porn subscription.


----------



## Blitzer

haha I didn't even notice that, you may want to remove that photo slcmoroo. Not a good idea to leave it up


----------



## Dave70

..fap..fap..fap...


----------



## slcmorro

Thanks for the concern fellas and mods, but I did notice that myself. Not all the digits were visible so I wasn't overly concerned but its still nice to know a few people were good enough to notify me


----------



## luggy

Forgot to take a pic but cavalier imperial stout, awesome.


----------



## pk.sax

late post. Nice, wish the cans were bigger....


----------



## warra48

No matter what anyone says, this is a beautiful beer to me.


----------



## Northside Novice

bon chiens 7.9% tamborine farmhouse ale (beard and brau)

lovely local farmyardy spicey goodness

<pic/unavailable>


----------



## Danwood

Lovely beer. 

Old Hooky before this one too.

Both were $3.50 each at BWS/Woolworths liquor...bargain.


----------



## mje1980

I like all the hook norton beers. The pale ale is my fave I think. Dry n hoppy


----------



## lael

Founders Breakfast Stout. Wow. Rich, smooth, dark and roasty. So well balanced and delicious. 

Their porter was also just incredible. Impressed by their beers so far.


----------



## Danwood

My new favorite Brown ale.

Had a Mornington Brown before this, which was nice, but this is so much more chocolatey and toasty.

PS - Anyone tried that Rogue Voodoo stuff ? Bright pink bottle and very strange (bordering on disgusting) recipe description. Gave that one a miss.


----------



## waggastew

Black Duck Brewery Export Stout c/o Warra.......thanks!






Loads of coffee, chocolate and vanilla on the nose. More of the same flavours with a firm ashy bitterness to balance the sweetness. Nice one to quaff on a cool Autumn night.

PS. NFI why the photo is small?


----------



## BPH87

Bit of new stuff at Archive. Had the Hop Bomb last night - good but definitely nothing like it was on tap at Scratch a few months ago. Also for anyone keen on getting some Rochefort 10's in Brisbane, there is a little bottle shop in Rosalie Village that stocks them for about $10.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Had the Hop Rocker on Tap at Mrs Parma in MEL - it was fantastic. Pretty decent out of the bottle in melbourne as well. Maybe the travel isn't so good to BNE.

Bling is excellent, and the Bling Bling is a cunning ninja.

Looks a good batch BHP87


----------



## Liam_snorkel

BPH87 said:


> Also for anyone keen on getting some Rochefort 10's in Brisbane, there is a little bottle shop in Rosalie Village that stocks them for about $10.


good to know! Did they have much other interesting stuff?


----------



## BPH87

Hey Liam, nothing else there really - I was pretty amazed to spot them considering that no where else in Bris had them in stock.

Goomba - It was sensational on tap hey! Bling Bling is great so I am hoping that Bling is just as good but less blingy.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

BPH87 said:


> Hey Liam, nothing else there really - I was pretty amazed to spot them considering that no where else in Bris had them in stock.


I thought so too - until a couple of weeks ago. check out Spiro's in Paddington. They have Roch 10 and a heap of other awesome (some hard to get) beers!


----------



## Danwood

IPA night tonight. 

Digital first...really good malt flavour in this, then lots of Motueka. Good stuff.


----------



## Helles

Picked up this lot last week at Carwyn cellars 
Going back tomoro for more


----------



## Danwood

Never had this 'un.

Great malt profile. Quite sweet though, and not bitter enough to balance for my taste.

Can't find a best before date, maybe bitterness has faded ? It can't be that old...bought from Purvis around 2 months ago.

Moon Dog Juke Box Hero before this. Good beer...vanilla springs to mind when I was drinking it...strangely ??


----------



## luggy

Stone & wood stone beer
Not bad but I was expecting more to be honest


----------



## Trevandjo

Trying a sour beer. Sampling what my pilsner should taste like. And, in the middle, old faithful Belgium bliss. 

I'm stranded in Malaysia - but it could be worse!


----------



## Danwood

luggy said:


> Stone & wood stone beer
> Not bad but I was expecting more to be honest


Not an IPA....NOT AN IPA !!!! 

Style police...take him away.


----------



## Danwood

I always enjoy this one. 

You can't beat a well brewed, local, fresh, hoppy beer.

IMO we shouldn't bother too much with international hoppy beers.


----------



## Trevandjo

Danwood said:


> I always enjoy this one.
> 
> You can't beat a well brewed, local, fresh, hoppy beer.
> 
> IMO we shouldn't bother too much with international hoppy beers.


Yep! Totally agree. One of my favorites.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

luggy said:


> Stone & wood stone beer
> Not bad but I was expecting more to be honest


I though so at first but once it warms up it's pretty complex. Very good drop.


----------



## luggy

I'm going to grab a few bottles and let them age for a while I think given some time it will be a very nice drop


----------



## Tahoose

Cascades first harvest.

Big upfront bitterness, aroma reminds me of Nelson Sauvin, and a spicy finish. 

Bottle says brewed on the 24 march so pretty fresh.

Wouldn't call it a balanced beer but not bad.


----------



## rehab

Danwood said:


> Never had this 'un.
> 
> Great malt profile. Quite sweet though, and not bitter enough to balance for my taste.
> 
> Can't find a best before date, maybe bitterness has faded ? It can't be that old...bought from Purvis around 2 months ago.
> 
> Moon Dog Juke Box Hero before this. Good beer...vanilla springs to mind when I was drinking it...strangely ??


Not trying to be a wank but I think DFH are pretty overrated. 60 minute, 90, 75 in the states and 120 minute have failed to impress due to lack of balance. Also Aprihop was no good and so have not tried any others. Sam Calagione should stop writing books until he makes a good beer.


----------



## rehab

helles said:


> Picked up this lot last week at Carwyn cellars
> Going back tomoro for more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


How did you like DFA? I wouldn't imagine Founders All Day session would have travelled too well would it?


----------



## rehab

State of Origin drinking led me to warm up with a Red ale and Ipa (hog something) from Aviator. They are from USA and I had not heard of them but some nice, cheap cans were worth the money. Well balanced for most part. Also had a FYO of Bach brewing Kingtide IPA from NZ which was cracking. 7.2% dulled the pain of the result while the hops are still lingering well after the game.


----------



## Helles

stillinrehab said:


> How did you like DFA? I wouldn't imagine Founders All Day session would have travelled too well would it?


Nothing to write home about but was still good the DFA
Id say try it once 
Founders was tasty very tasty would buy it again


----------



## Northside Novice

Oki tex nice pm bitch boy ha
Pics deleted for the good cause....




A lovely sour from Norway brewed with crowberries 7%


----------



## Northside Novice

Wow the wow has really gone from this joint 
The reds won ! That's good for our rugby union World Cup hopes next year boys !














Btw snookered isn't a game just a chance to b rad !!


----------



## rehab

Hit up a Panhead Rye Barleywine called Black Sabbath. This beer is F*CkKING Baddddddasss. My mouth might melt off my face tonight but will be worth it. Panhead are doing great things over in Kiwiland. Chur Bros!


----------



## schoey

Bourgogne Des Flanders brune. Slightly sour and malty with a cherry character prominent. Very interesting beer.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

^ I had that as well this afternoon. Very nice beer


----------



## Dan Pratt

Evil Twin Brewing - Hipster Ale

This is how you make a hoppy beer, bloody genius!! ( Mikkellers brother )


----------



## Dan Pratt

Bridgeroads collaboration with Mikkeller - Dark Harvest Ale


----------



## Dan Pratt

We also had this on the weekend - Hopped heavy late, whirlpooled, hopbacked & dry hopped - it tastes GREAT!

SIx String Brewery - Central Coast

One - Imperial IPA ( double up on the Red IPA they make )

10.2% ABV & 90IBU


----------



## rehab

Mikkeller Nelson(not the single hop series one, the Big Badass bretted barrel aged one). 

Bloody good drop. No alc coming through but a touch sweet maybe.


----------



## Batz

Headed down the local shop for lunch today. Yummy chilli garlic prawns, with a Regal Saison.

Home for another Belgium, then a few more and a few Batz Brewery saison's chucked in for good luck. The fire is burning and I'm guessing it's all down hill from here.


----------



## TheWiggman

Got donated a can of Tun Bitter from my stepfather. 
I was thinking of re-titling the post to 'What's in the can' but after trying it, it's now 'What's in the sink'. There is either something significantly wrong with this batch or it really is that bad. 
Not going to give it the credit of a review.


----------



## mje1980

Rogue chocolate stout. Can't taste any chocolate but. Nice stout.


----------



## SimoB

mje1980 said:


> Rogue chocolate stout. Can't taste any chocolate but. Nice stout.


I enjoyed this stout. I did taste the chocolate though, I found once it warmed up slightly the flavor was more prominent.

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## mje1980

I always drink my ales cool not cold, but I dunno, I'm not getting much of what I would call chocolate. I'm loving it though, haha. I don't have refined taste buds either !


----------



## SimoB

Either do I... Haha. I'm keen to try more stouts from rogue. Love that brewery

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## mje1980

Another chocolate beer. Again I can't really pick it up, but it's a nice old ale.


----------



## mje1980

Wicked elf porter. Not bad, not bad at all 

I'm fucked now, I've got the taste for dark and I know somewhere on the brewing shelf I've got a year old RIS. Arctic monkeys cracking on the iPod. 

Physio's going to be harder than normal tomorrow.


----------



## SimoB

I must be crazy but i def could taste chocolate in that old tom beer...


----------



## BPH87




----------



## Danwood

Out for tea tonight. 

For anyone in Melbourne with a Mrs who likes French food (and has a need to bank a few gold stars), Hell of the North in Fitzroy has great food...and coincidentally, a killer beer list !

Up first on tap, Cavalier Brown, then 8 Wired Hopwired (they had a few others too...4 Pines Kolsch was another).

Then a dessert for her and a 8 Wired Tall Poppy for me !

Lastly, Boatrocker Ramjet barrel aged RIS at home. 

All really good beers, the Hopwired was fantastic as always and the RIS has a nice sweet, smoky whisky tinge.

Cheers !


----------



## Bridges

Thanks Danwood. I love a restaurant with a decent beer selection. I hate that most places have 8 varieties of essentially the same average beer.


----------



## Danwood

Wicked Elf Pale from BWS.

Ticket said $10, save $8. But the 3 packs I bought scanned at only $24 total.

Anyway, good value for a solid Cascade pale with a good malt body. Recommended, especially at this price.
It's only a four pack though.


----------



## Beertard

Well it's tuesday afternoon and I were bored so thought I'd get drunk. Had some of my Oktoberfest thats lagering and should be ready in a few months, then I stumbled to the bottlo to find a real Munich style Oktoberfestish Vienna type drinkies for comparison. I got a sixpack
No not really, I've a bit of a belly actually.
Some of Matilda Bays Helga, says it's inspired by Munich's Oktoberfest, it's pretty tasty and I like it.
The other is Bleddyn 1075, a lighty carbonated syrupy, pale STRONG ale and it's intensely hopy, I'm not liking it, too damn hoppy and bitter and yuck. I'm glad I only payed the 9 bucks for one bottle.
A pretty bottle though.


----------



## luggy

You must be drunk, its Wednesday


----------



## Beertard

****


----------



## Tahoose

Haha


----------



## Pogierob

Just picked up a sixer of 3 ravens 55 pale ale. Young dude behind the counter asked me what it was like
Me. Awesome
Him. What does it compare to
Me. Have you had beechworth pale?
Him. No, is it like corona? That's what I like. 
Me. Umm no, ummm never mind, maybe just try it one day. Goodbye.


----------



## Danwood

Rob.P said:


> Just picked up a sixer of 3 ravens 55 pale ale. Young dude behind the counter asked me what it was like
> Me. Awesome
> Him. What does it compare to
> Me. Have you had beechworth pale?
> Him. No, is it like corona? That's what I like.
> Me. Umm no, ummm never mind, maybe just try it one day. Goodbye.


Should've said it was very similar.

A - He tries it, likes it....doesn't look at Corona ever again.

B - He tries it, hates it...you've punished a mega-swiller by making him experience flavour...POW !


----------



## shaunous

Gave my mates a try at Sly Fox and also my IPA, their comments were.

'Got any decent beer, both these poofter beers taste like passion fruit and breakfast juice' 

After I laughed they were happy with a Tooheys New.


----------



## mje1980

St Sylvestre gavroche. Much more amber than trois monts, more of a caramel flavour though not a strong caramel flavour, malty yumminess. Got a similar faint perfumey aroma and flavour to trois monts, but a different beer. And like trois monts, it doesn't drink anywhere near as strong as it is


----------



## Danwood

Hook Norton Haymaker Pale. Bargain alert !!!

Thought I'd put this up even though I haven't dived in yet...just in case people are doing a drinks run on the way home from work.

If it's anywhere near as good as the 12 Days/Nights (I forget the name) and Old Hooky, I'll be happy.

Dan Murphys $2.49 each...plus 10% off if you buy more than 10.
I bought 16...all they had !

Don't bother with the SE Melbourne Burvale store if you're looking for it...they're out, some grinning British bloke bought the lot (balaclava emoticon, smiling and winking emoticon).


----------



## mje1980

I reckon that is a really good dry hoppy ale IMHO. I like it a lot.


----------



## Danwood

The hops have travelled well ?


----------



## mje1980

I think so, it seems more of a hoppy ale than a malty one. Let us know what you think. 


I'm not far off cracking an orval. Funky goodness


----------



## beerbog

Ballast Point Big Eye. :icon_drool2:


----------



## DU99

just came back from launceston found Saint John's and tried a few ales..my fav Fresh Hopwired(draught) from 8Wired


----------



## Donske

Gibbo1 said:


> Ballast Point Big Eye. :icon_drool2:


Going to pick up a case of Big Eyes soon, damn kegs mysteriously emptying themselves.


----------



## djgilmore

Been living in japan for 2 years now and just ordered/received a few Hitachino nest beers. I've tried the pale amber and wit before and they were great, now to try the rest.


----------



## Mardoo

Love the Nipponia! Very interesting beer.


----------



## Spiesy

Had some awesome beers this afternoon, that have certainly helped with watching the most frustrating team in the history of football (Richmond Tigers).

*Holgate APA*. Upon tasting it, I thought Citra, Nelson Sauvin and Victoria's Secret. Then I read the label, it mentioned US, NZ and AU hops… interesting, anyone know exactly what they are? Enjoyable beer. Not overly hoppy, nice and sharp with some bight. A well balanced, moderate APA.

*Kooinda English Red Ale*. Beautiful malt flavour. Roasty, caramel, toffee - reminded me of Wolfman's Irish Red that we tasted at the last Merri Mashers meeting. The label mentioned "biscuit", but I'd love to know what malts went into the grist to produce this flavour profile… beautiful… far better than the aroma lets on.

*Stone & Wood Stone Beer*. Seasonal release, and I've been privy to it for the past 3 x winters - always a winner. Such a gentle, balanced, roasty, malt-forward beer - a real treat. This was one of my highlights at GABS this year… nothing new to me, just awesome.

more to come.


----------



## kalbarluke

Danwood said:


> Hook Norton Haymaker Pale. Bargain alert !!!
> Thought I'd put this up even though I haven't dived in yet...just in case people are doing a drinks run on the way home from work.
> If it's anywhere near as good as the 12 Days/Nights (I forget the name) and Old Hooky, I'll be happy.
> Dan Murphys $2.49 each...plus 10% off if you buy more than 10.
> I bought 16...all they had !
> Don't bother with the SE Melbourne Burvale store if you're looking for it...they're out, some grinning British bloke bought the lot (balaclava emoticon, smiling and winking emoticon).


Those Hook Norton beers are excellent value for money IMHO. Not the most delicious beers in the world but cheaper than 95% of craft beers on the market and a shiteload better than mega swill that is pretty much the same price.


----------



## bak

djgilmore said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1402729424.850443.jpg Been living in japan for 2 years now and just ordered/received a few Hitachino nest beers. I've tried the pale amber and wit before and they were great, now to try the rest.


I really like the espresso and red rice ale, but to be honest found the nipponia a bit strange. I'm also a big fan of minoh beer based in Osaka. Went to their beer belly bar in Osaka last year and had their award winning imperial stout on the hand pump along with everything else they had on tap. If you're in japan its worth keeping an eye on their special order seasonal beers.


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Beaten Track Brewery - Alchemy

Espresso Berry Weizen 

This beer is fantastic. Might be beer of the year for me. I gave this a massive write up on the Perth beer snobs on Facebook, but to sum it up...

It sounds like a complete mess but its a magical combination that works wonderfully. Imported US coffee meets Tasmanian Raspberries. The coffee is there with every sip. Real, beautiful coffee. The real genius of this beer though is how well it's balanced, it doesn't overshadow anything and the berries and coffee work perfectly. It's a limited release, but if you get the chance you should try it. 

I've got 6 bottles on hold, but I'm honestly thinking of making it 12.


----------



## Danwood

Hook Norton Haymaker Pale. 

Dry, spicy with a fruity yeast character. Not massively hoppy, but a good, earthy flavour from the EKG. 

Enough malt to be balanced. There could be more there, it's not long out of the fridge though. But judging from the colour it's not going to have too much caramel and no toastiness.

Very good beer, and if you can find it at the aforementioned price at Dan's....it's a steal !


----------



## Dan Pratt

Had this on the weekend.

Firestone Walker Pale Ale 31

Cascade, Centennial & Chinook combo late in the boil and dry hopped.

:icon_drool2:


----------



## Asha05

Danwood said:


> Hook Norton Haymaker Pale.
> 
> Dry, spicy with a fruity yeast character. Not massively hoppy, but a good, earthy flavour from the EKG.
> 
> Enough malt to be balanced. There could be more there, it's not long out of the fridge though. But judging from the colour it's not going to have too much caramel and no toastiness.
> 
> Very good beer, and if you can find it at the aforementioned price at Dan's....it's a steal !


I had a few of these on Saturday night, couldn't believe the price when i saw them at Dan's. Might go back this arvo and clean them out...!


----------



## luggy

Had a blue moon last night, not worthy of a picture


----------



## Tahoose

Sierra Nevada Northern Hemisphere Harvest

Wet hop ale

IPA with a nice bitterness up front that fades quickly. Good aroma, full body and I suspect has a good % of rye malt in there also.

I think it said 7.1% but not too sure. 

$12 at dans, worth trying once, wasn't at home so I could pull out the IPA glass


----------



## spryzie

having a SN Porter.

it's good I suppose. certainly taste chocolate.

could be a bit hoppier I think.

maybe a bit more body too.

$23 for six pack... meh. their pale ale is better.


----------



## mje1980

I had a Samuel smith taddy porter last night. Pretty bloody good IMHO. One of my fave bottled beers.


----------



## Mardoo

To Ol Liquid Confidence
Chili Imperial Stout, 12.4%
At SlowBeer in Richmond, Melbourne
**** me, these folks can brew. This is one of those beers meant to go wrong and. It. Just. Doesn't. Wow! Deep roastiness, perfect touch of sweetness, subtle lingering warmth from the chili, alcohol obvious but works with the whole, lovely creamy mouthfeel. Well done! Again and again I'm impressed by their beers. 




EDIT: Good to the last drop. Now to stumble to the train station.


----------



## Mardoo

mje1980 said:


> I had a Samuel smith taddy porter last night. Pretty bloody good IMHO. One of my fave bottled beers.


I had Fuller's London Porter for the first time last week. Seriously impressed. Possibly my favourite Porter. Love the Taddy as well.


----------



## Danwood

I also had the Fullers Porter earlier this week, Mardoo.

Pig and Whistle, Olinda has it on tap along with the regularly featured ESB.

Despite them having their cooler set waaaay too cold (I had a small whinge to them...it set my teeth on edge !), you could still get the incredible maltiness. Toffee, caramel, toast and roast...lots of layers.
Also had LC IPA. Very good too. Nice malt and very marmaladey hopping.

8 Wired Re-Wired Brown ale earlier tonight. Nicely balanced and features their signature heavy-handed hopping.


----------



## Danwood

Adnams Ghost Ship Pale.

Quite light malt flavour, tart and dry.
Zesty, fresh hops.

More of a hot weather beer personally...and I probably should've started the evening with this.

If you like Stone and Wood Pacific and Australian Brewery Pale, you'll like this.

PS- I made the pic all ghostly, like.


----------



## rehab

Garage Project Sauvin Nouveau. Insanely good fresh the other day. I will front up and say my 2nd bottle was shit. This was due to a loose lid that brought about oxidisation and sourness. A great shame. Luckily the local are really good about that sort of thing and are replacing so I will only know of my fond memories of this drop. If GP hit OZ then try some of this for sure!


----------



## CrookedFingers

Battle of the pales tonight. 
Somehow I already know the Pintail will come up trumps.
Although the Hargreaves Hill is a nice beer.

Cheers





CF


----------



## Dan Pratt

CrookedFingers said:


> Battle of the pales tonight.
> Somehow I already know the Pintail will come up trumps.
> Although the Hargreaves Hill is a nice beer.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1403430885.482762.jpg
> 
> 
> CF


My vote would have been the Bronx pale ale.....cough cough IPA....lol


----------



## CrookedFingers

Haha, yep. 
Me too, only I have worked my way through six slabs of the stuff in the last couple of months. I scored them all on the cheap from dans.

Drinking Burliegh's 28 right now, love this one.


CF


----------



## warra48

Just got back from dinner and a few Altbiers at Brauerei Schumacher in Dusseldorf Germany. Feels like a magical place. Plus, my hotel is virtually across the road. I've been wandering the Altstadt this afternoon downing an Altbier at every brewery I could find.

No piccies at this time as yet, because it's just too darned difficult with hotel WiFi.

Piccies of a selection of beers consumed during my Europe visit will be posted after my return home.


----------



## Mardoo

Posting in this thread at the time you did I thought I might find you in the Continuing Rant thread as well


----------



## mje1980

Murphys stout. I really like it. Way better than the other Irish stout IMHO.


----------



## waggastew

Feral Boris RIS

(not my pic)






So here's the thing. I brewed an RIS a few years back in my early K&K days. It was all hot alcohol, biting bitterness, a bit of soy sauce etc. Recipe was based on a AABC winner but It was not in anyway a good beer. 

Now I tasted this and thought ehhh, maybe its a style thing? 

Happy to be proven wrong. I love a complex beer but this is not doing it for me.


----------



## Beerisyummy

warra48 said:


> Just got back from dinner and a few Altbiers at Brauerei Schumacher in Dusseldorf Germany. Feels like a magical place. Plus, my hotel is virtually across the road. I've been wandering the Altstadt this afternoon downing an Altbier at every brewery I could find.
> 
> No piccies at this time as yet, because it's just too darned difficult with hotel WiFi.
> 
> Piccies of a selection of beers consumed during my Europe visit will be posted after my return home.


Mmmmm. Beer _is _yummy.

The average supermarket in Berlin is yielding some pretty tasty brews. We need to compare notes ( and post a few pics of course).


----------



## Spiesy

Founder's Porter... wow. Such as awesome beer. Beautifully smooth, restrained roast (for a porter), deep, with some bitterness.

I'm worried that the Robust Porter I just put on to ferment isn't going to have the roastiness that this displays.

Next time, Gadget: recipe


----------



## Bridges

This smelled fantastic just putting it into the glasses. 


Yep tastes even better.


----------



## pk.sax

Drank a Fullers ESB from the bottle day before yesterday, not that impressed. Was from a good shop too, well, didn't have that intense malty toffee and floral hoppiness I've become accustomed to in my own previous few attempts. Maybe I'm doing it wrong or calling my English ipa an ESB.


----------



## Tahoose

Bridges said:


> This smelled fantastic just putting it into the glasses.
> IMAG0878.jpg
> Yep tastes even better.


Really need to try this.


----------



## mje1980

Tahoose said:


> Really need to try this.


My most favourite beer, with the possible exception of uk ale through a beer engine. It's worth it IMHO. Bone dry, but fruity,spicy,bitter and all things in between.


----------



## Kingy

Well I've ran out of kegged beer for a reason that shouldn't have happened. But that's another story. Only got wheat beer in bottles and it's too cold for that.
So it's bourbon and ginger beer lol. Not bad actually .
Won't bore you with photos haha. This post is probly boring enough.


----------



## Spiesy

Spiesy said:


> Founder's Porter... wow. Such as awesome beer. Beautifully smooth, restrained roast (for a porter), deep, with some bitterness.
> 
> I'm worried that the Robust Porter I just put on to ferment isn't going to have the roastiness that this displays.
> 
> Next time, Gadget: recipe


I woke up this morning thinking about this beer. Sooooo good.


----------



## Danwood

Smooth chocolate and blacker than black. 
Nice beer.


----------



## GuyQLD

Quiet Friday night. Picked up a couple of each of these. Nothing special to most of the long term alcoholics in these parts.

I really shouldn't have picked up the Jimmy S. But the hops looked refreshing after a never ending list of beers _showcasing_ cascade.




Initial tasting was a bit disappointing. The hops are a pretty good effort, but I'm finding it thin, watery and despite a beautiful copper colour... I can't taste any malt or caramel flavour at all.

Hopefully the Lord Nelson offering is better.


Edit:

Tasting the Lord Nelson now.. Well worth the pickup.


----------



## Donske

GuyQLD said:


> Quiet Friday night. Picked up a couple of each of these. Nothing special to most of the long term alcoholics in these parts.
> 
> I really shouldn't have picked up the Jimmy S. But the hops looked refreshing after a never ending list of beers _showcasing_ cascade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonights.jpg
> 
> Initial tasting was a bit disappointing. The hops are a pretty good effort, but I'm finding it thin, watery and despite a beautiful copper colour... I can't taste any malt or caramel flavour at all.


I got sample bottle of the hop thief 6 a few days before it went on sale. I found basically the opposite, the crystal malts completely overpowered the hops.


----------



## pk.sax

LC rogers at room temp.

Man, this beer never ceases to amaze.

I'm gummed up with flu and can barely taste or smell a thing. This beer at room temp however punches it's way through. Beautiful malt and floral hops.


----------



## warra48

A selection of beers sampled during my recent trip to Europe.
My favourites were Westmalle Trappist of the Belgians, and Schumacher Alt of the Germans.
Also a shot of the exterior of Schumacher Brauerei, and the wooden barrel from which it is served.


----------



## GuyQLD

practicalfool said:


> practicalfool, on 05 Jul 2014 - 2:36 PM, said:
> 
> LC rogers at room temp.
> 
> Man, this beer never ceases to amaze.
> 
> I'm gummed up with flu and can barely taste or smell a thing. This beer at room temp however punches it's way through. Beautiful malt and floral hops.


It's a pretty good beer. One of my go to buys when stocks are low.



Donske said:


> I got sample bottle of the hop thief 6 a few days before it went on sale. I found basically the opposite, the crystal malts completely overpowered the hops.


Hmm, I let it warm up a bit and it improved somewhat. I also felt that they've totally over carbonated this beer, I used my wooden skewer trick to knock some CO2 out of solution and it improved significantly to the point I could taste the malt. I still felt it was lacking in body though. Very watery.

I really don't know who it would appeal to; maybe some hipster who wants his megaswilling mates to think he's into _craft_ beer?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Currently drooling at warra's post. 
Also +1 for Rogers. Solid malty & plenty of hops all packaged up in a responsible mid-strength. 

I'm sipping on this and can't recommend it enough. Heaps of cracked pepper on the nose, roasty and slightly smoked malt body. Such a great beer.


----------



## DU99

*Saw this in BWS..Nz Kohatu and cascade hops*


----------



## CrookedFingers

DU99 said:


> *Saw this in BWS..Nz Kohatu and cascade hops*


Ooh.
I had that, once.



CF


----------



## Pilchard

Sierra Nevada torpedo. 

I'm not rating it, it's strong at 7.2 but is lacking any fruitiness, yes there are plenty of hops but it's about on parr with San Fran steam for me. Also drank a hop bomb today, maybe a bit too much hops from the bottle and didn't get much aroma but will re purchase to glass it.


----------



## Danwood

Innis and Gunn, Smokin' Gunnnnnn Scotch Ale.

Oaky vanillaryness which is nice, though no bourbon flavour from the barrel's previous life. 

There is an oak-smoked dimension involved, which might be masking the bourbon. Why bother including two very similar facets, oak smoke AND oak bourbon barrel maturing? They do a few bourbon barrel beers, maybe the barrels are getting a bit long in the tooth? Anyway...

Very deceptive 7.4abv. I know Scotches are strong, but I'd have guessed it was 6% ish. It feels like I'm on the 3rd pint, not the 2nd half of a bottle.

There is a golden syrup flavour present, which is nice. Could be the malt or possibly from some simple sugars included to lighten the body...in a caramelized form. I'm not too familiar with the style/recipes.

Unfortunately, there's a thin, saccharine sugar aftertaste which I hate. Reminds me of diet Coke.

It's ok overall.


----------



## Danwood

I don't see this beer ever leaving my top 5. Fantastic !


----------



## Bridges

I love Le Tour and last nights stage was awesome! The stage finished in Lille. Which is half way between Dupont brewery and 3 monts.


So tonight I stopped at my local and lo and behold...


Awesome beers to share tonight .


----------



## mje1980

^^^ best post ever


----------



## mje1980

Wish I could get dupont locally


----------



## neonmeate

yeah but wish they didnt bottle in green glass - the last few bottles ive had have been burnt rubber-ised


----------



## Bridges

My local has the moinette too. It's in brown glass.


----------



## Mardoo

Long lunch with a Two Birds Sunset Ale. Just a damn solid beer. Balanced, great with or without food, good body. I've bought it many times but only today came to the decision. Love it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Mardoo said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1405051614.146787.jpg
> Long lunch with a Two Birds Sunset Ale. Just a damn solid beer. Balanced, great with or without food, good body. I've bought it many times but only today came to the decision. Love it.


I'm also a big fan of it. Very malty, plenty of hop presence and still smashable. Ticks all the boxes


----------



## beercus

Was just out in healsville, droped by white rabbit and tried their "hop fridge". The guy said there was 27 different types of hops. It was not IBU high so must be all late additions. Nice drop.....


----------



## brando

I picked this up from the brewery cellar door a few weeks ago while on holidays in Port Macquarie.

First up I have to say that I found their beers outstanding, when sampling at the cellar door (pilsner, pale ale, wit, porter).

Regarding the Xmas Ale, there is a hell of a lot going on with this beer - to the extent that my palate is not sure how good it is. But I _think_ I like it.

At 11.3% ABV, you wouldn't want to drink it by the schooner


----------



## CrookedFingers

Good old atomic from Gage Roads.
And the mighty HAWKERS !





CF


----------



## Danwood

Bacchus Shirraz Barrel Aged RIS.

Cherry ripe in a glass !

Heaps of chocolate aroma, then slightly sour cherry/tannins followed by more bitter chocolate. 

You'd never guess it was 10.7%. A pint definitely finished me off.


Also had a Holgate UXB Strong English Ale on beer engine before this.

An excellent beer as usual from Holgate. Lots of earthy hops and heaps of toffee, malty goodness.
And very smooth through the beer engine.

Both excellent beers. Can't recommend Alehouse Project in Brunswick highly enough, good work !


----------



## ManVsBeer

I'm a chilli person but BANG! This puppy has some bite straight up. I think it kicked more because I wasn't expecting it. Settled down after a few swills. Hard to pick anything but chilli but not in a bad way.

Just one of 12 beers I'm sampling from Dan's craft section. Sierra Nevada Torpedo IPA. Why have I never gotten around to trying this before??? And I call myself a beer person....shame on me. My new favourite among other favourites.


----------



## Bridges

Damn straight!
Last night whilst watching the tour I enjoyed this.
Really low carb, amazing aroma and a sour, sweet, bitter, malty, raisony tanniny, whiney, stuffed if I know how to describe the flavours at work here but they were awesome. So much going on and all working well. Aftertaste that stays around for ages. I'd recommend any one to have a crack at one of these, no actually I recommend you buy a few for your average beer drinker who'd probably tell you they're awful and give them back! WIN!


----------



## brando

"Death Between The Tanks" Double IPA from The Little Brewing Company (same folks that make Wicked Elf and Mad Abbott ranges), Port Macquarie.

7.8%ABV, 113 IBUs, 330ml.

Bottle says hops: Citra, Cascade, Galaxy, Chinook, Simcoe and Motueka.

Very good.


----------



## Bribie G

Tower of trashed tipsyness:

Local pub over ordered on the Stanleys and I picked up six for $30. Works out at 91 cents a bottle. :beerbang: :beerbang:

No beer at the moment as I have roped my serving kegmate into fermenting for the comps.


----------



## mje1980

Jesus mate :0

Oud beersel kriek, having a break from dry July ( pre booked club thing tomorrow, getting my eye in  ).

Whoa, she's sour alright!. Not as much cherry flavour or aroma as boon kriek ( which may get cracked tonight as well  ), but a nice beer nonetheless. Dregs tipped into my brett c porter. Recycling at its beery finest


----------



## neonmeate

mmm lambic porter


----------



## jefin

A couple of note worthy brew's from the weekend.




Awesome beer, great balance between hops and malt. Grape fruit and fresh hop's (CCC) find of the weekend.




Similar to the deschutes but with a dry finish, not as much hop kick as I expected but really good all the same. Better than the Big Eye.




Another good IPA, good balance. First mouth full was a bit meh, but once you get into it it's a good brew.




The dogfish I don't need to comment on (F'n love that beer). The nail, well keep it warm!! Malt, malt and more malt. Really good beer but very sweet, it's not a beer to have when you've had a few. Would be great if you just want the one beer on a cold winter's night. It's a sipper.

BTW thanks to the guy's Acland Cellars for the advice. I need a joint like that in my home town.

Cheers Jefin


----------



## rehab

Nice Pics Jefin. Love me some Sculpin (moreso fresh but still ok in bottles)


----------



## Tahoose

Went down to hickinbotham on the mornington peninsula today which is the home of hix beer.

Pretty solid tasting paddle for $15 (5 x 150ml beers), we bought 2 and tried the 8 beers and 1 cider on tap and I can honestly say that I enjoyed all of them. Scotch ale on a beer engine also 

I bought a stubble of their English barley wine to take home so I'll try that sometime soon. Hadn't heard of these guys before but if you down that way I'd reccomendation having a look. Wine available also so everyone's happy.

http://www.hickinbotham.biz/


----------



## mje1980

Rodenbach grand cru. Love this beer. How do you describe the intense flavours?. Boon kriek is my all time fave but this would be second fave sour beer


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Beautiful Double IPA. wish I had more.


----------



## ricardo

Yum!!


----------



## Bridges

Four great beers. The feral hopfen fahrt a german IPA was damn good too, they used some hops I'd never heard of but ended up with a noble hops sort of slanted IPA, not overly dank or citrus but super good. Hops listed as Polaris, Mandarina, Saphir and Herkules hops from Germany.


----------



## Dan Pratt

picked up some IPA from Warners Bay yesterday and they now have Stone Brewing beers available.

For a run of the mill IPA, this beer is well made.

Magnum for bittering and Centennial/Chinook for flavour and aroma and at 6.9% abv its a deliscious beer.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Happy international beer day to all.


I didn't go all out, but I have Aus, the US and Belgium covered.

Cheers.

CF


----------



## Ciderman

I was pretty set on doing a porter for my next brew, but gee I'd love to know the recipe for this. Aromatically hoppy with a nice balance of bitterness and alcoholic syrup sweetness. I've had two and I wish I bought more...


----------



## spryzie

Cascade Pale Ale.


A bog standard aussie lager. Perhaps with a smidge more bitterness than others. Only a smidge mind you.
It's wet and goes down fast.

A nice break from my own RIS and Baltic Porter.

The best part is cascade uses 375ml bottles (not those stupid 330ml bottles) with crown seals - perfect for re-use and my sugar measure.


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Northbridge Brewing Co. 

Pale ale, lager and wheat. 

They're all good beers. Not pushing any boundaries, but well brewed. 









Wheat beer might've been my pick of the bunch and I'm not a wheat beer drinker!


----------



## CrookedFingers

Such a good beer.
Way too easy to drink.





CF


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Another really nice NZ beer. 10% and hopped with co2 liquid hops. Warrior, Amarillo and simcoe. 
Bloody lovely


----------



## Liam_snorkel

^ 100% extract too! Bloody HEATHENS


----------



## rehab

Pelican Brewing Company Silverspot IPA. This is a real treat. Refrigerated right to this side of the ditch from U-S-A and it tastes like I picked it up from the brewery. Beautiful Mate!


----------



## manticle

James Squire IPA. I used to enjoy this beer. Been a while since I had it but this current lot is really quite dreadful. Thin, some banana and a hint of toffee. Off to the shops to get some hightail or LC pale. Fortunately got a rochefort 10 for later.


----------



## kalbarluke

My local pub has a JS tap they rotate once a month. The last couple of weeks it has been the porter. I had a few schooners about a fortnight ago and they tasted okay but today I had a schooner and it tasted a bit like vegemite. Ended up leaving half of it in the glass.


----------



## manticle

IPA and porter used to be the JS ones I rated quite highly. Porter had a tasty burnt raisin/raisin toast vibe that I really liked.


----------



## Bribie G

Dutch Cerveza from the same mob that make Hooten Lager. Surprisingly easy drinking and inoffensive. Available from Liquor Stax.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Oh how good.

As Bruce says, "delicious".


CF


----------



## ricardo

stillinrehab said:


> Pelican Brewing Company Silverspot IPA. This is a real treat. Refrigerated right to this side of the ditch from U-S-A and it tastes like I picked it up from the brewery. Beautiful Mate!


That reminds me I've got a bottle of their "Mother of all Storms" I've been sitting on for a few years, bit late now maybe next Winter


----------



## rehab

ricardo said:


> That reminds me I've got a bottle of their "Mother of all Storms" I've been sitting on for a few years, bit late now maybe next Winter


I have also had the IIPA but have to say the IPA was quite a bit better IMO. Hopefully that treats you well. I have been sitting on a Nogne 0 Darkstar 4 for a year next Saturday. It will be opened that day for my little girls 1st Birthday. She is awesome but can't have any.


----------



## OneEye

kalbarluke said:


> My local pub has a JS tap they rotate once a month. The last couple of weeks it has been the porter. I had a few schooners about a fortnight ago and they tasted okay but today I had a schooner and it tasted a bit like vegemite. Ended up leaving half of it in the glass.


That vegemite taste would be thanks to a lack of line clean by the pub I'd say


----------



## shaunous

This is the worst shit I have ever tasted, I'm pretty sure. 

Terrible.


----------



## Tahoose

Drinking 4 pines Oktoberfest beer, part of their Keller door series...

Isn't bringing back memories of my time at the greatest festival in the world.

Sort of unbalanced..


----------



## CrookedFingers

shaunous said:


> This is the worst shit I have ever tasted, I'm pretty sure.
> 
> Terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1408269996.295210.jpg


Oh shaunous.
I really like that beer ! 
That's a shame, bad sixer maybe ??
What didn't you like ? 
CF


----------



## Donske

CrookedFingers said:


> Oh shaunous.
> I really like that beer !
> That's a shame, bad sixer maybe ??
> What didn't you like ?
> CF


Gotta agree with Shaunous, awful beer brewed badly, the first six pack I got was full of acetylahyde (not sure of that spelling), the second was overly sweet with no hop presence at all. 

Only bought the second on recommendations from a couple of people I thought had good taste in beer. 

Needless to say I've cut them off the free home brew list, their opinion is worthless if they can't recognise Dundee as shite.


----------



## Dave70

shaunous said:


> This is the worst shit I have ever tasted, I'm pretty sure.
> 
> Terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1408269996.295210.jpg


Haven't had these in almost a year, but I recall it wasn't a bad drop. Wouldn't be the first time a decent beer's gone to shit. 
What didn't you like about it?


----------



## TheWiggman

A going-away do at the local Irish pub saw me trying a few beers I hadn't had in a while (tab running).

Guiness - Completely underwhelming. I love me a good stout (more Aussie style like a Coopers or Cascade Stout) but I just couldn't enjoy it. It seemed largely devoid of anything and considering it's an iconic drop, I was very surpised at a lack of any real roast flavour or kick. Poured properly though with a thick creamy head.

Kilkenny - Better than the Guiness but again, not what I was expecting. A bit lacking in everything. Tastes better out of the imported can that's for sure. Poured well and the creamy head was full of texture (as per) but once it dissipated there was no real character. Quite baffling actually.

Coopers Sparkling Ale - Stubbie bottle out of the fridge? I was perplexed, I thought they ended the subbie bottles early this year? A best before date of Sept 2013 confirmed my suspicions. Had definitely aged.

Matilda Bay Ruby Tuesday - Very nice red hue and caramel aroma notes. Maybe a little too toffee-like I thought. The taste confirmed this as it tasted like liquid carared and made me think that this beer had been made to look red rather than taste good. Didn't really enjoy it, quite thin and bodyless, and had no hop presence.

Fat Yak - Did enjoy this. Never thought I'd like Nelson Sauvin but haters be damned, this tasted alright. It confirmed that my tastebuds weren't braken as I suspected after the Guiness and Kilkenny.

Who would have thought?


----------



## shaunous

CrookedFingers said:


> Oh shaunous.
> I really like that beer !
> That's a shame, bad sixer maybe ??
> What didn't you like ?
> CF





Dave70 said:


> Haven't had these in almost a year, but I recall it wasn't a bad drop. Wouldn't be the first time a decent beer's gone to shit.
> What didn't you like about it?



Bought a 6-pack, took only 3 to the beach to go with a carton of Dr Tims.
Dr Tims were all consumed and opened up one of these, i had one mouthfull, swallowed and said 'Holy Fuk that is awfull', everyone at the party stared at me, had one more mouthfull and couldnt swallow it.
I then swapped the other 2 bottles I had for 2 XXXXGold cans when a mate wasnt watching his esky, yep thats right, a sandy XXXXGold tinny tasted like the nectar of a blonde virgin compared to this.


I have the other 3 sitting in my fridge, i'll get game enough to try one more and see what it tastes like exactly.

I rated it a half star on untappd, half a star less then XXXXGold, Carlton Draught and Carlton Mid.


I've seriously never had to spit a beer out, i've always been able to stomach it in the name of science and good times, but this one beat me.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Try it at cellar or even room temp.
I reckon it's better warmer.
CF


----------



## Danwood

Garage Project Sauvin Nouveau. 

Lots of obvious Nelson aroma, gooseberry etc, and there's a sweet scent in there too.
Then, sweetness as you fill up your face-hole, which quickly gives way to quite a big stab of bitterness, which lasts for aaaagggges.
The bottle doesn't state IBUs, but it must be up there, to combat the grapey sweetness, I suppose. 

It's a good experiment and it's certainly interesting, but not really for me. Although, I'm not generally enamored with pilsner-based beverages most of the time anyway.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Too tired and lazy to take a pic but having a bridge roads and edge waldo xbrew.

It's like a saison version of Bellevue kriek x framboise.

Gorgeous berry saison


----------



## Blind Dog

Euro pints of leffe bruin and leffe blonde. On tap. Happy hour. Joy

Camera is stuffed so no pics, so I'll just have to come back when it's fixed


----------



## MitchDudarko

Smells all tropical fruit salad, drinks like a traditional lager. Really cool. The new world hops work so well with the Tett.


----------



## djar007

In the tradition of showing off the new glass(Thanks heaps Yob) , here is a Nogne o #100

One of the best beers I have tried. Great balance of rich malt and fruity hops. Bitterness is spot on and it rolls over the tongue. A real pleasure at every sip. The caramel flavour that comes through is exactly what I try to achieve with my IIPA but still need to work on.


----------



## DU99

was down at philip island on the weekend,went into the cowes hotel bottleshop got some penguinbrewery stubbies, there new dark ale,very enjoyable beer.(No pIcs..no camera)


----------



## kiwisteveo

first beer in 63 days, nice passionfruit aroma, bitterness.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

First beer in 63 days. It might explain the photo being sideways.


----------



## Tahoose

63 days, good effort. After reading ahb 25 times during the day I really struggle not pouring a beer within 5 mins of getting home.


----------



## Batz

A few nice beers by Anchor Brewing Co. today, I had their tin signs in my brew room for sometime. Unfortunately some bad news regards my dear old Mum tonight, spoils the whole mood hey?

Batz


----------



## TheWiggman

Birthday treats for me. I haven't tried many different beer styles and had $11 in my pocket so splurged at DM's as exotically as I could. 




Familiar taste, I've had something like this before. Caramel, toffee, alcohol, and that 'something' that makes it what it is. Knew I'd had one afterwards. Enjoyable, but would only want the one. 




Drinking now. Overpoweringly aromatic, amazingly so I think. I can almost see the hop flower scent flowing out of the glass. Very punchy and a bit too strong for my liking. Oozes IPA, no nonsense.


----------



## ricardo

TheWiggman said:


> Birthday treats for me. I haven't tried many different beer styles and had $11 in my pocket so splurged at DM's as exotically as I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1409219104.511120.jpg
> 
> Familiar taste, I've had something like this before. Caramel, toffee, alcohol, and that 'something' that makes it what it is. Knew I'd had one afterwards. Enjoyable, but would only want the one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1409219227.127838.jpg
> 
> Drinking now. Overpoweringly aromatic, amazingly so I think. I can almost see the hop flower scent flowing out of the glass. Very punchy and a bit too strong for my liking. Oozes IPA, no nonsense.


That Ballast Point is pretty old, they changed their labelling about 9 months ago, glad it's held up well


----------



## surly

Chucked some steaks in the HERMS sous vide, now kicking back with this bad boy.

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## pk.sax

Hoping there is a happy ending to that one Batz. Well, as much as can be.

Got that bling ipa pack and some cascade bright ale today.
Haven't tried the bling ipa but severely underwhelmed by the cascade bright ale. First beer of the week perhaps and still severely underwhelmed.

Finished off the bottle of 2012 prickly Moses Biere de garde. Lubberly dark sleep inducing stuff. Had with some baby spinach tossed in lime, pistachio, almond and white pepper and a faux mushroom risotto. No pics, all beer tonight was drunk out of the spiegelau ipa glass. Quite nice.


----------



## ricardo

Cascade - Sang Noir

Awesome sour i picked up in the USA, aged in oak barrels with cherries, better than Russian River in my opinion


----------



## Dan Pratt

Better than Russian river.....bold claim...lol


----------



## CrookedFingers

These got me through the arvo.







The alpha was great , first time I have tried it. Maybe a new fave.
Two birds sunset ale.... Lovely....as always.
Gippsland gold always good. Although it poured like it was slightly overcarbed, no stress there though.
What a tasty afternoon indeed .

CF


----------



## BungBrew




----------



## BungBrew

Tasty .. Don't notice the high ABV, very well balanced Imperial American Brown Ale!!


----------



## rehab

Mikkeler Brunch Weasel and Karl Strauss Tower 10 were last nights effort. Some Garage Project cans were the stars tonight. All the beers mentioned were great for different reasons. I love craft beer!


----------



## CrookedFingers

Not my own brew. 



It's a keg filler.
Grain and grape New World Ale.
Pretty bloody nice.

CF


----------



## ricardo

Pratty1 said:


> Better than Russian river.....bold claim...lol


I could have worded my statement better but what i meant was that i picked up both Russian River Consecration and Supplication and also the Sang Noir, the latter was better in my opinion.

Still, both breweries are listed on Beeradvocate and Ratebeer as world class and specialize in sours (Cascade solely) so i don't think it's that bold a statement to make.

Perhaps your confusing this US Cascade with the Australian Cascade?


----------



## kalbarluke

Batz said:


> A few nice beers by Anchor Brewing Co. today, I had their tin signs in my brew room for sometime.


The Californian Lager is a lot like XXXX because of the use of cluster hops. Liberty Ale is nice. 

Sorry to hear about your mum.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Rouge - Double Chocolate Stout

Fantastic! Awesome choclate aroma :icon_drool2:


----------



## Dan Pratt

Stone Brewing - Arrogant Bastard

100% Chinook - its no wonder this baby is selling out faster than they can make it :super:

The red colour comes from 6% Crystal 150L - The malt bill from research is 91% 2 Row, 6% Crystal 150L and 3% Special B


----------



## Dan Pratt

Ballast Point - Sculpin IPA

Fruity hop combo with a solid bitterness - great AIPA.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Probably my fave at the mo.




Always loved it on tap whenever I had the pleasure , glad it is in a bottle now.


CF


----------



## Pilchard

No picky sorry guys but hawthorn IPA, not too shabby except on the hop schedule, an easy drinker. Just got it in at work and a carton down to the chefs for tasting purposes, I promise. It's not too expensive but will give bang for the buck, don't expect a big IPA on alco or hops but it seems to fall into, in my mind a summer ale type category. There is just not enough hops for a real IPA. If I'm wrong please assist. It was/are a nice easy drinker dulled down for the Aussie pallet.

Cheers.


----------



## StalkingWilbur

A couple of favorites I had lately. 

Stone - Ruinten

Amazing. Massive marmalade, citrus, resin sugar syrup. Perfect. 




Brew Dog - Paradox (Heaven Hill)

This might just be my new favorite BA RIS. Shared a bottle with Nev (and previously with keifer too) and it just goes down so damn smooth for 15%. 




Rodenbach - Vintage 2011

This might have been the best beer I had all break. 

Red wine vinegar, sherry, sour cherries, plum syrup, a touch of honey and some honey and smooth vanilla which I assume comes from the barrel.


----------



## rehab

^ RuinTen is a beer I will never forget mate! 

I had a Ruination all the way in NZ today, you could tell it travelled but it was still not bad.

Had a Karl Strauss Mosaic session ale from a Fill Your Own and it was fantastic! 5.5% of YOU BEAUTY! Also watched the mighty ABs win so that may have helped the good times roll also.

Happy Fathers Day to all in here. Bring back Northside Novice and his cellar of awesomeness!


----------



## CrookedFingers

Moo Brew hefe. I like this very much.






CF


----------



## philmud

Opened two bottles of. Bling IPA that came with the discounted Speigelau IPA glass & both were gushers. Lost about 1/3 of each bottle & the beer was thin & over carbed. To make matters worse, I've got 7 more bottles to go. Makes it seem like less of a bargain.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Day of the Dead Brewery - Mexico

Hop on or Die - IPA

Great beer, very hoppy and solid bittering charge :icon_drool2:


----------



## Dan Pratt

Brew Cult - Super Fly

Rye IPA

Rye is only low but fits well with the malt, not overly hoppy nor bitter.

Very well balanced beer.


----------



## manticle

I think I posted a few months back about a Sam Adams triple bock that was like a jar of vegemite. In the interests of fairness, I should mention I got 2 bottles and cracked the 2nd tonight.
Very different experience. The cork still crumbled when I tried yto open it and the aroma still burns the back of the nostrils but this one is a vastly different experience.
Syrupy, rich, thick, coats the tongue. Pours flat, no head (expected). Flavourwise it's sweet with a distinct wood character and a sharper, more herbaceous character that reminds me of chartreuse.
Definitely a different beast from bottle 1.


----------



## manticle

Followed by heretic torment.
Deep copper, off white head that reduces quickly.
Aroma of currants and bread, low carbonation, flavour of rich dried fruit, mixed peel, cake, honey and sherry flavours. Sweet, less dry than rochefort for example but not syrup. Actually a gorgeous beer. No hot alcohol.
Mmmmmm


----------



## Tahoose

Had to get a mention, brewdog punk IPA, nice balanced IPA but more something you would reach for more often, rather than just having the one or two.

Not quite what I was expecting but still a great bargain, wouldn't fork out $90 for a slab though.


----------



## manticle

Holgate temptress on handpump. Nice hazelnut notes but I get enough hints of acetone to make me not want a second pint.
Had temptress before-something needs sorting out at the holgate end.


----------



## Danwood

That's disappointing for you, Mant.

Your refined palate is both a gift and a curse. I probably wouldn't have picked it and had another. 

Hopefully you found something more agreeable ?

2 Boon Krieks for me last night. Tipped the dregs into a micro starter ready for 5L of my RIS along with a few handfulls of fresh cherries.


----------



## Danwood

Public Brewery's Mosaic pale ale at the brewery.

Look up 'smashable' in a dictionary and you'll find a picture of this, and also Justin Bieber's face...but that's a different use of the word.

Tasty beer !


----------



## mxd

Lil creatures IPA Darwin afl grand final day


----------



## mxd

The beer is very nice


----------



## Danwood

No screens at The Public Brewery...which would explain why seats outnumber patrons 30:1.

More beer for me !


----------



## Danwood

mxd said:


> The beer is very nice


Meh...your goggles are well and truly on, aren't they MXD.


----------



## brendo

Danwood said:


> Public Brewery's Mosaic pale ale at the brewery.
> Look up 'smashable' in a dictionary and you'll find a picture of this, and also Justin Bieber's face...but that's a different use of the word.
> Tasty beer !


Glad you enjoyed it -managed to grab a pint (only went on today) before heading to a GF BBQ - very happy with how this one came out.


----------



## Danwood

Quite similar bill to the Golden ale, I'm guessing. 

Almost identical IBUs...35ish ? 

And everyone loves Mosaic. When I used it exclusively, I got overpowering peach aromas (in a good way).
It's certainly present in this, but there's something else too, to me, anyway. Is it single hop ?

Very good mass appeal, which is the aim...obviously. 

Pity I didn't get to the stout, went the Mash Challenger IPA, which was good, but too sweet for me. It would have been better with a better attenuating yeast or less crystal or lower mash temp.

Anyway, good offerings at the bar. Good work.


----------



## brendo

Danwood said:


> Quite similar bill to the Golden ale, I'm guessing.
> Almost identical IBUs...35ish ?
> And everyone loves Mosaic. When I used it exclusively, I got overpowering peach aromas (in a good way).
> It's certainly present in this, but there's something else too, to me, anyway. Is it single hop ?
> Very good mass appeal, which is the aim...obviously.
> Pity I didn't get to the stout, went the Mash Challenger IPA, which was good, but too sweet for me. It would have been better with a better attenuating yeast or less crystal or lower mash temp.
> Anyway, good offerings at the bar. Good work.


Same malt bill as Commissioner, magnum for bittering charge and then Mosaic flavour, aroma and dry. 35 ibus like the Commish. Drinking the bottled version now which has more hop on it than the pint I had off the keg earlier today. 

Still have 3-4 kegs of the stout, likely to still be on tap next weekend I would say... Every chance we will have three beers on tap next week.

Challenger is good - perhaps a little sweet, but nice to have something that is more malt driven. Have a northern English in the tank that I brewed on Wednesday - pulled a sample this morning - chocolate, nuttiness and nice fruit esters - tasting great and looking forward to it in 3 or so weeks time.


----------



## Danwood

I look forward to the Brown ale, sounds great. 

The plan is to get over every couple of weeks. Plus we're looking at houses in Croydon soon, so get used to my ugly head at the brewery. 

And presently, I'm on a Urbock...fantastic, as usual.


----------



## Pogierob

He he


----------



## Kingy

p bit of a sampling sesh after a 60th bday drinking session with the inlaws. The porter was nice, the saison, well I wouldn't try to clone it put it that way. More beers to come if I rdmembered


----------



## Kingy

not bad. Be good to cellar a couple and drink a 6 pack on Xmas day.


----------



## Tahoose

Tryed the Serra Nevada ruthless rye tonight. Nice drop.


----------



## lael

Danwood said:


> That's disappointing for you, Mant.
> 
> Your refined palate is both a gift and a curse. I probably wouldn't have picked it and had another.
> 
> Hopefully you found something more agreeable ?
> 
> 2 Boon Krieks for me last night. Tipped the dregs into a micro starter ready for 5L of my RIS along with a few handfulls of fresh cherries.


That sounds amazing. Anyone have a recommendation for an excellent RIS recipe? 

Aaaand - I remember reading Tony's posts a long time ago about using a saison yeast for a porter / stout - anyone done this and care to comment?


----------



## Flash_DG

Danwood said:


> I look forward to the Brown ale, sounds great.
> 
> The plan is to get over every couple of weeks. Plus we're looking at houses in Croydon soon, so get used to my ugly head at the brewery.
> 
> And presently, I'm on a Urbock...fantastic, as usual.


2012 Oktoberfest was the last beer of the night and I had to drink it in a hurry to catch the bus home. I don't remember the bus ride home.


----------



## goomboogo

Flash_DG said:


> 2012 Oktoberfest was the last beer of the night and I had to drink it in a hurry to catch the bus home. I don't remember the bus ride home.


The best nights end with a bus ride outside the realms of memory. The crusty emergence to reality is best left for less encumbered times. These moments are only appreciated in hindsight.


----------



## black_labb

Russia makes some good beer, but you don't find them on run down service roads for railway lines in Siberia and the far east.

Amberweiss - an enjoyable russian brewed wiesbier that unfortunately only seemed to be found near lake Baikal




Zetesky Gus from a rinsed out tomato paste jar drunk on a railway bridge.




Zatesky Gus dry hopped with hops growing on a railway siding station where I pitched the tent




Zatesky Gus Cerne (dark) - why does the stop sign use english?


----------



## Bribie G

wow, what a great trip. How did you get on just wandering around the place? I'd love to go to Russia and Saratov on the Volga in particular.

Currently drinking Carter NZ lager. Four percenter, clean malt and a hint of hops. On my one trip to NZ what I liked about Kiwi mainstreams is that they are super clean and whilst obviously not craft beers by any stretch of the imagination, they lack the mouse piss, metallic twang and soapy aftertaste of our offerings like VB or TED.

If you warm them up you don't get the typical Aussie Eau-de-Wheelie bin aroma.

Direct import at Liquorstax, around $34 a case.


----------



## Yob

Mmmmm one fine, fine drop, did not at attached taste like %8.7

The very meaning of a beer in harmony


----------



## lael

Love Renaissance beers - their Choc Porter is sensational


----------



## ricardo

Hoppin Frog - Doris the Destroyer Double Imperial Stout

Certainly destroyed me midway through the evening, woke up on the couch at 3 am


----------



## black_labb

Bribie G said:


> wow, what a great trip. How did you get on just wandering around the place? I'd love to go to Russia and Saratov on the Volga in particular.


Not too badly most of the time. Things are pretty rugged but I enjoy that.

I've did a blog here, but beware that it's a bit long; I did daily entries while (occasionally) enjoying a beer.


----------



## hwall95

Bacchus lamington dark ale - great way to end a Sunday night. Cheers Ross for the great beer and I love the fact you can buy bottles now! Makes driving all the way to capalaba to craftbrewer all the more worth it.


----------



## Danwood

Yes, yes...y'all ! 

Top Saturday...BBQ and highly hopped, malty beers, 

Cheers !


----------



## hwall95

Sharing a growler of Ekim and Newsteads 'Crash and Burn' with my dad. Everytime I come home I bring him a different beer to show him a range of styles. This one is meant to be an American Intepretation of a Dopplebock but to me seems more like a IBA or IBL (If IBL exists?) Either way, great beer and really enjoyed it. Bought it from craft (redhill), nice to have a shop so close to home that does growler refills. (No affliations etc.)


----------



## DU99




----------



## Tahoose

Had fullers esb and orval tonight.

I have had fullers London pride before and enjoyed it, but the the esb was not quite my thing.

The orval however was asweome!!


----------



## Blind Dog

At the moment, Lahproaig PX cask. 

In the next moment, Laphroaig PX cask

Moments matter


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

A gift from a mate, he's a good man.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

I'll add a retrospective as well. Yesterday afternoon after a solid session on 'normal' IPAs I decided it would be a good idea to give this bad boy a try: slept all the way home in the car (in the backseat).


----------



## Bribie G

Local Liquorstax is clearing out these 8% bad boys for $11 a four pack.

Most Euro tramp lagers taste like metho only dreams of, but this stuff is surprisingly smooth, fragrant and well balanced as well as somewhat intoxicating.

Buddy can you spare a dime.

hic.


----------



## Bridges

saison dupont, followed with a boatrocker tripel. Damn nice start to the night. Moving on to a boatrocker hop bomb IPA now. Good times.


----------



## CrookedFingers

After an afternoon on some imported hoegaarden from Costco.... Yum.

Now an amber from Hawthorn.
Love this beer.
Apologies for the photo of near finished beer, just so good. 





CF


----------



## TheWiggman

Wei....an dunkel. 




Love the grainy character of this brewery's beers, hate trying to remember how pronounce or spell their name. 
Background selection devoted to Nev.


----------



## Mardoo

Firestone Walker Wookey Jack. Far and away the best if the India Dark Ales I've had. A massive hop hit as soon as I opened the bottle, nice light body, soft and balanced roasted malts that waited till the hop had faded in the mouth and then came to the fore. A slow, rounded creeping bitterness that came after everything else went down.

This wasn't just a well balanced beer, it was well paced: hops, then clean light body, roast and malt, a touch of sweetness, then the swell of bitterness. A seriously impressively crafted beer. I want more.


----------



## manticle

TheWiggman said:


> Wei....an dunkel.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1415432023.653484.jpg
> Love the grainy character of this brewery's beers, hate trying to remember how pronounce or spell their name.
> Background selection devoted to Nev.


Just say 'why Stefan?' with a German accent.


----------



## rude

Just drinking my own stephen but have the copycat to come
Nice drop from mash AIPA @ $20 bucks for 4 @ 6.8% I'll be doing these a bit I recon


----------



## rude

Sorry here is the label


----------



## Westo

Not a fan of Copy Cat ...... im just about finished a glass of SN Hoptimum 10,4% 100 IBU of Awesomeness!!


----------



## rude

Wow fair enough that's a big beer you are havingb I love pine needles love the big everlasting maltiness of the copy cat but I'm no judge



c


----------



## lukasfab

Very tasty drop, any idea how to clone it?


----------



## Dips Me Lid

Mardoo said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1415436250.998162.jpgFirestone Walker Wookey Jack. Far and away the best if the India Dark Ales I've had. A massive hop hit as soon as I opened the bottle, nice light body, soft and balanced roasted malts that waited till the hop had faded in the mouth and then came to the fore. A slow, rounded creeping bitterness that came after everything else went down.
> 
> This wasn't just a well balanced beer, it was well paced: hops, then clean light body, roast and malt, a touch of sweetness, then the swell of bitterness. A seriously impressively crafted beer. I want more.


Where did ya get the Wookey from mate? I'm sucking down a Firestone Union Jack at the moment and I can't wait to try more of their beers,


----------



## Mardoo

Slow Beer in Richmond, Melbourne. They had one left on the shelf after I got mine. They have a pub in Brunswick called Two Row that may sell off-premise, but I'm not sure. Where'd you get the Union Jack?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

I purchased a carton of The Druid from Three Ravens, its a Belgian Quad done on some oak barrels.
WOW what a great beer, highly recommend this 11.% biggo, pity it worked out at just under $200 for the carton delivered to WA.
I will post a pic next time I open a 330ml-er
Nev


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Speaking of big beers, this one was surprisingly fantastic. Screen shots from a review I did because I can't be bothered typing it again.


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Another biggo!

Garage Project - Baltic Porter Bourbon BA




Same deal.


----------



## StalkingWilbur

While I'm on a roll...

To Ol - Goliat Bourbon BA 




An imperial coffee stout aged in bourbon barrels. Roasted coffee and chocolate with a big bourbon sweetness, plenty of oak vanilla too. Big, descendant, divine. 

10.1%

(Copied from the tag because I was too busy loving it to write anything)

It was seriously amazing though. Insanely expensive unfortunately, but so damn good.


----------



## StalkingWilbur

And just so there's no confusing about the fact that I have a serious addiction to barrel aged beers. 

Prairie - Wine Barrel Noir 

A red wine barrel aged imperial stout. 







And yes my wanky Prairie glass has dinosaurs on it. You can be jealous.


----------



## Dips Me Lid

Mardoo said:


> Slow Beer in Richmond, Melbourne. They had one left on the shelf after I got mine. They have a pub in Brunswick called Two Row that may sell off-premise, but I'm not sure. Where'd you get the Union Jack?


Sweet, I'll check it out and see if I can get my hands on one, I got the Union Jack and a Double Jack from a bottlo out my way in Lilydale, Firestone beers are amazing.


----------



## TheBigD

Just picked up a carton of Monteiths dobblebock on clearance for $10.79 a six pack, had a couple last night and liked it might have to go back and clear the shelf


----------



## TheBigD

TheBigD said:


> Monteiths dobblebock


LOL "Doppel bock" is what I meant

Any I way went back and emptied the shelf of the last two six packs. Checked the expiry date and looks to be mid December tastes nice enough, hopefully it last a little longer than the expiry date being 6% abv and now its refrigerated.


----------



## hwall95

Well I finished my last uni exam for the semester so now to try some beers with some mates! Got a good line up thanks to my brother grabbing me a few from Melbourne.


----------



## Danwood

Typical student fridge, just beers ! I bet there's a burst bag of peas and a sock frozen into the iced-over freezer compartment, isn't there?
Seriously though, I have the DH Santo Marron (I think that's what you have there, without looking closely) in my fridge too...maybe tomorrow....


----------



## verysupple

Just tried a Sail & Anchor Boa's Bind. I wish I had searched on here before I bought it. As I found out in some threads, it's a bit schmeh.


----------



## hwall95

Danwood said:


> Typical student fridge, just beers ! I bet there's a burst bag of peas and a sock frozen into the iced-over freezer compartment, isn't there?
> Seriously though, I have the DH Santo Marron (I think that's what you have there, without looking closely) in my fridge too...maybe tomorrow....


Haha pretty much spot on Danwood! Luckily enough we have two fridges so a bit of room for food as well. 

Nah it was the 90 minute ipa. It was a grey import so I didn't represent the fresh version but still great nevertheless.


----------



## CrookedFingers

BIG EYE IPA !!!!!!!


CF


----------



## michaeld16

Worked hard to get this fine beer on the north west of tassie and cost a bomb but well worth it one of my favourite beers when travelling the uk


----------



## Danwood

DH Paulo Santo Marron - Imperial Brown Ale

Bottle says it's just a Brown ale, but at 12% and not really any different in colour to a RIS, I've given the benefit of the doubt and called it an IBA.

That being said, it's a bloody good beer. Liquorice sweetness, warmth, dark toffee and dark dried fruits.


----------



## slcmorro

Nom. Tasty!


----------



## brewermp

Looks good morro.. I need to do an IPA soon. I've always loved them.


----------



## slcmorro

This one tends to be on the drier side of an IPA. Still tasty though. It was more hop forward than malty, if that's any help.


----------



## Droopy Brew

slcmorro said:


> . It was more hop forward than malty, if that's any help.


IPA by definition


----------



## Danwood

Hook Norton- Old Hooky.

At least one of the Hook range is usually on special at Dan's (Bur-vale,Melbourne store at least) for around $2.79.

This one's probably my favourite, spicy and fruity.


----------



## luggy

Drinking one now great value for the money


----------



## mje1980

I rate the hook norton pale ale. Haymaker i think?. Enough malt but dry and hoppy. Yum


----------



## Trevandjo

mje1980 said:


> I rate the hook norton pale ale. Haymaker i think?. Enough malt but dry and hoppy. Yum


Same goes for me. I'm finding I'm leaning towards these in preference of the big hop beers. Now to work out how to make it...


----------



## Tahoose

Just backed it up from the case swap session, drinks with some work mates at the local tap house in st kilda. (Guess who chose that venue)

Two birds NZ hopped pils
Burleigh hef
Wolf xpa
Kriek boon
Garage project Nelson Sauvin 
Left coast hop juice
Nail red ale
Parrot dog bitter bitch
Fullers black (something) stout
Timothy Taylor's landlord 
Some nsw made begian dubbel

Good times


----------



## technobabble66

Beavertown "8 Ball" Rye IPA, 6.2%, at Carwyn Cellars in Thornbury, Vic. 
Great IPA for real hopheads. 
By real, I mean those that quest for *proper* RESINOUS hoppy flavour. 
Let's just say it's a little bitter also, though not really Yob-Standard. Slight hint of malt (Munich?). 
Did I mention the resin?

Great craft beer venue, btw.


----------



## technobabble66

apparently no Munich. At least I picked one of the hops, though I think you'd be struggling if you didn't nominated Columbus. No hint of any other hops to my tastebuds though, so I missed the other 4


----------



## lukasfab

Very nice


----------



## lukasfab




----------



## lael

Lukas what were your impressions of the dirty bastard?


----------



## indica86

Bridge Rd Brewery India Saison.
7.5% hoppy saison. Bottle conditioned. Poured cloudy, big fluffy white head. Lovely smell, hoppy, passionfruit.
Taste, dry, bitter and the hops again. Good stuff. Subdued yeast, background funk blending well with the hops.
I may have to make something like this.

Bridge Rd Brewery Fat Man, Red Suit, Big Sack.
7.5% red IPA. Small head, good lacing on the glass. Great fresh and fruity aroma. Some dankness. Bitter and hoppy caramel flavour. Lovely amber colour. feckin good stuff again.

Superb beers, fresh and bright tasting. Goes to show that brewery to door is a good idea.


----------



## Danwood

Hargreaves Hill 10th Birthday today.

Their stout with a RIS braised beef pie...would've been the RIS in the glass too, but it wasn't tapped yet. Got a bottle though. And the regular stout was excellent. 

And a free taste of Phoenix. The maltiest beer I've had in a while. All sorts of toffee going on here, very good. Also got a bottle of this...there's the beer budget gone for the month.
Top brewery !


----------



## hwall95

Case swap beers aren't cold so here's a milk stout from Barossa Valley Brewing Co, a gift from one of the brewers there after my dad had a long chat with him about brewing ans beer relates things. 

Overall I really likely it, it's pretty well balanced with thick smooth body, a wack of roast and bit of choc/coffee and then nearly finishes slightly sweetish and then you taste the balanced bitterness at the end. Definitely tastes and feels like a beer you could easily enjoy a few bottles of. Probably a bad description, but lovely beer to have after driving back to brissie from Sunshine Coast, and good bed time beer considering I had barely any sleep last night thanks to the case swap...


----------



## CrookedFingers

At MeatMother.
Good food. 
Good beer.


----------



## lukasfab

lael said:


> Lukas what were your impressions of the dirty bastard?


sorry late reply

it was very nice indeed!


----------



## Helles

Tasty drop this one


----------



## Batz

Enjoyed this.


----------



## Bridges

Loved the santa's private reserve, last year at some point after christmas I got a dozen bottles for about $5 a go from Dans as 'christmas is over' massive win!


----------



## paulyman

Crappy iPhone photo, but enjoying a Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA.


----------



## warra48

About to get into these lovelies.


----------



## paulyman

Dogfish Head Palo Santo Marron, what a beer! The vanilla notes from the wood remind me of a really good port. But 12%!!! I should have read the label more closely before cracking this one. 30 degrees and nothing to eat since lunch leaves Paul's head swimming.


----------



## Yob

Cop that biatch's IPA Friday..

Not pictured, the 2 growlers I also brought to the table


----------



## Dan Pratt

Yob said:


> DSC_0303.JPG
> 
> Cop that biatch's IPA Friday..
> 
> Not pictured, the 2 growlers I also brought to the table


thats a FKN awesome line up of IPA's..... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Yob

My life is complete now.. 

Big ups to the boss, rekon I'll give him a rogue glass for Xmas, shits to be rewarded


----------



## schoey

Yob said:


> DSC_0303.JPG
> 
> Cop that biatch's IPA Friday..
> 
> Not pictured, the 2 growlers I also brought to the table


That's pretty much a West Coast IPA All-Star lineup, better get onto that Stone Enjoy By ASAP.

I found these cheap at Dans.


----------



## Yob

Are you kidding? None of them saw the hour out... lol... 

i had to share which is a good thing


----------



## Bridges

Can't compete with Yobs lot, but I grabbed a four pack of sierra nevada pale ale in 473ml cans this arvo. Must have been handled well or the magic power of the cans. They are going down a treat.


----------



## Danwood

Me too, mate. Mine is in a Sierra branded Speiglau IPA glass...jus sayin.

Yep, really fresh and tasty. $18 for 4 pints isn't a bad deal either.


----------



## Bridges

Crap I've got those glasses, I'm just drinking out of a standard pot. One can left luckily.


----------



## Flash_DG

Went to Dan's this afternoon, saw this so had to give it a try. 
Only ever had one other mead out of a bottle and this was nothing like that at all. It was like a dry cider with too much gas and only an after taste of honey.


----------



## dave81

Merry christmas to me


----------



## buckerooni

Bridges said:


> Can't compete with Yobs lot, but I grabbed a four pack of sierra nevada pale ale in 473ml cans this arvo. Must have been handled well or the magic power of the cans. They are going down a treat.


in the latest beer mag they rate cans far superior to glass for maintaining beer quality, specifically for the UV resistance & super low oxygen levels.

Based on this, I'd go the can every time, especially for imports.


----------



## Tahoose

Yeah makes sense, but you'd want to pour it into a glass before drinking though... Always better.


----------



## slcmorro

dave81 said:


> Merry christmas to me


I had the Pernicious Weed the other day. Amazing.


----------



## dave81

slcmorro said:


> I had the Pernicious Weed the other day. Amazing.


Can wait to try them all.i was thinking of cracking the evil cousin in 1/2hr
I nearly broke my neck walking the isles at the liquor shed


----------



## droid

mrs grabbed me a carton of this today asked her to grab a pale ale or something not un-like gage roads atomic, sierra nevada, little creatures pa etc... the guy at the shop is a hop head like me so he basically chose it for me, haha



could have done with about a 5% for christmas (this is 7%)as the pantry is full of heavies but oh well, just gonna have to get properly pinned over Christmas I guess


----------



## droid

as per last pic - ballast point IPA




had an little creatures pale ale (LCPA) in between this one and the other

boy does the LC's take a back seat

not gonna make it to dinner me thinks

<edit> speeling, grammar and other things


----------



## Tahoose

Wow merry Xmas. 

Did a bit of Xmas beer shopping for myself too. $100 later oh ohhh.

Fist one off the rank is founders all day IPA which I've been meaning to try for a while.


----------



## droid

merry christmas to you too Tahoose and your family! (my kids are driving me nuts at the mo)

hey yeah it's cra$y innit how much we will pay for supremo beero, how's that IPA?

things are heating up here, the mrs accused me of stealing her IPA and drinking it as well as mine - yeah righto...like whatever...like

on a brighter note the hop hog is standing up for itself against the BPIPA, tho only just...weighing in at 5.8%


----------



## chrisso81

dave81 said:


> Merry christmas to me


Merry Christmas indeed! The Pernicious Weed is great and so is the Yakima Monster, I shied away from the Yakima while I hunted out IIPA's but it blew me away with how hoppy and tasty it was when I finally tried one!


----------



## Dan Pratt

droid said:


> merry christmas to you too Tahoose and your family! (my kids are driving me nuts at the mo)
> 
> hey yeah it's cra$y innit how much we will pay for supremo beero, how's that IPA?
> 
> things are heating up here, the mrs accused me of stealing her IPA and drinking it as well as mine - yeah righto...like whatever...like
> 
> on a brighter note the hop hog is standing up for itself against the BPIPA, tho only just...weighing in at 5.8%


why do you have glad wrap over the hop hog ??????? :huh:


----------



## droid

when i finished pouring it i realised it has yeast in the bottom, going to try harvesting some for a pale ale :kooi:


----------



## jimmy86

droid said:


> when i finished pouring it i realised it has yeast in the bottom, going to try harvesting some for a pale ale :kooi:


Isn't it just US05? Or so I'm led to believe.


----------



## droid

no in-house yeast as well?

how disappointing...

oh well thanks for the heads up


----------



## Dan Pratt

Ok fair call, but the Feral beers aren't bottle conditioned though??


----------



## droid

I peered into the bottom of a stubby after pouring it and it definitely looked like yeast on the bottom, as small as it was, this
<edit> insert pic moron



was rinsed with water yesterday and put in the fridge, that bottom part would normally be clear
anyway if it's just US05 it doesn't matter and or if it's just something else
cheers


----------



## paulyman

Enjoying a nice drop before all the in laws arrive for lunch.

*autocorrected autocorrect.


----------



## Tahoose

Bought one of those yesterday, it's in the fridge at the in laws waiting patiently.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Had this sitting in the fridge for 10 months, warming treat for Xmas. 

Six String Double IPA - One. The red IPA pumped up to 10.2% and 100+ibu. Turned a bit barleywine...ish, full of flavor and hops!


----------



## Mattrox

I did a Christmas Eve Rogue Nation Brutal IPA followed by Dead Guy Ale. Quite like Dead Guy Ale.

Just imbibing in my Christmas Hop Juice double IPA. I have only had 3 sips and I'm getting lightly buzzed. Lol Awesome night cap.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Got through most of these:


----------



## Danwood

Not your typical Aussie esky full there, mate. They'd set you back double the cost of a decent 60L esky.

I have an unshakable image of those Westys,Rocheforts and Rodenbachs wrapped snuggly in stubby coolers...say it wasn't so !


----------



## Danwood

Happy Christmas, AHB.

This has been in the fridge for around 2 yrs...I'm not very good at stock rotation, ok ? 

Great beer. I love Holgate.


----------



## droid

cheers all


----------



## manticle

Duvel triple hopped (slightly stronger than standard, usual saaz and styrians then dry hopped with mosaic).

Mine's a tad cloudy but it was in my back pack on the way home. Big head, dissipated rapidly to nothing.
Aroma is mostly lemon zest and kiwi fruit, maybe some honeydew and some soft bready malt.

Flavour is similar - soft bread (fresh baked,dough) and some zesty tropical fruit. Kiwi fruit stands out, lemon and lemon verbena in the background. Alcohol subdued, firm but smooth bitterness. Spritz level tingles on the tongue but carbonation is non-burp inducing. Medium mouthfeel.

Reminds me of midori and quite a decent summer refresher (forgetting the 9.2 %abv for a sec). Well made, well balanced beer but I have a definite preference for the original.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Having a few IPA's tonight


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Danwood said:


> Not your typical Aussie esky full there, mate. They'd set you back double the cost of a decent 60L esky.
> 
> I have an unshakable image of those Westys,Rocheforts and Rodenbachs wrapped snuggly in stubby coolers...say it wasn't so !


Hehe!


----------



## bigmacthepunker

After finishing setting a the camper trailer yesterday. The local BS didn't have any decent brews, so I grab a sixer of silver bullets. I have say, it hit the spot. I need to grab some 9 lt kegs for camping, as the dead clone is at home. Anyway I have to check out the local area. I owe pratty1 a beer for sharing his local knowledge.


----------



## Danwood

Liam_snorkel said:


> Hehe!
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1419722248.210565.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1419722225.892221.jpg


Moderators ! Take him away !!


----------



## Danwood

I had the Charactere Rouge in Belgium. How did you find it (I think you had one there, right?)?

Ahhh...Belgium. The land where excellent beers don't require you to re-mortgage the house.

And also, my Westy didn't come with a label. Just raised glass lettering and branded bottle cap.

I'm glad I tried it, but I preferred the Roch 10 and at a much lower price too.


----------



## manticle

Danwood said:


> Moderators ! Take him away !!


Don't worry. Banhammer activated. Unless a bottle appears in the post of course.


----------



## dave81

Gav80 said:


> Having a few IPA's tonight[/quote
> 
> The evil twin certainly is a nice dank drop


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Danwood said:


> I had the Charactere Rouge in Belgium. How did you find it (I think you had one there, right?)?
> 
> Ahhh...Belgium. The land where excellent beers don't require you to re-mortgage the house.
> 
> And also, my Westy didn't come with a label.


There's a bottleo in Brisbane (cellarbrations Bowen Hills) which has been getting some amazing stuff in. Most recently a shitload of rodenbach (tinnies, grand cru, vintage, caractere). The westy was given to me by a mate. As far as I know the ones with the label were a one off batch they produced to be sent to the U.S. To pay for renovations or something.


----------



## Yob

BAM!! Stunning beer.. 

Liberty out of NZ


----------



## waggastew

It's not every day that you get to taste a legend! This beer was the inspiration for Stew's Craft Brew's national winning IPA. Citrus peel, pine, resinous hops. Just enough malt to support but not balance. Dry, crisp, lush. Yum yum yum! A real benchmark for the style.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'm in my happy place


----------



## DU99

THE DUCKS Matilda Bay..this is where all our galaxy has gone


----------



## lukasfab

Not bad but nothing great imo


----------



## lukasfab

Was ok


----------



## Thefatdoghead

These two beers were amazing. The death from above is so luciouse and ballanced its my favourite so far. Ill have to try copy this.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

11% and going down like a good wine. 
Lots of things going on getting drunk is one.


----------



## mje1980

Well, unfortunately what'll be in my glass soon will be either super dry, or xxxx gold. About the only choices where I'm going. When I come home though, there'll be a pale mild on tap though and probably a brett porter with rum soaked oak chips to sip on so I guess it's not all bad 

Happy New Years.


----------



## bigmacthepunker

The trusty camping cans for the next week and a half. German pils 500mm $39 for a slab at Dans. I got a Young's double choc stout for later on.


----------



## lukasfab

Fantastic!


----------



## Danwood

mje1980 said:


> Well, unfortunately what'll be in my glass soon will be either super dry, or xxxx gold. About the only choices where I'm going. When I come home though, there'll be a pale mild on tap though and probably a brett porter with rum soaked oak chips to sip on so I guess it's not all bad
> Happy New Years.


Sorry about the beer selection there, M...probably not worth dirtying a glass with those first two.

Here's the selection for tonight, shared with a mate. 

Just the single HH pale, then 3x on-form Ballast Point Big Eye each and the flight continues from left to right.

Can't wait for the Wooky Jack, heard great things...well actually, really looking forward to all of them. Only had the Roch 10 before.

Not really anything less than 7%...oh dear.

Hoppy new year, y'all !


----------



## jlm

Liam_snorkel said:


> Hehe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1419722248.210565.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1419722225.892221.jpg


Rodenbach in cans............Must put local beer establishment on the case. Mowing the lawn will never be the same again.


----------



## Danwood

Maaaate ! Wookey (correct spelling now) Jack is the shit !

Like licking a perfectly smooth pine tree covered in treacle.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

jlm said:


> Rodenbach in cans............Must put local beer establishment on the case. Mowing the lawn will never be the same again.


I tell you what mate, it's the most refreshing beer I've had.


----------



## Mattrox

It was that effing hot in Adelaide today! I browsed through 1st choice and found they had 3 x 660ml Stella (brewed in UK) and genuine Peroni (brewed in an oil tanker off the coast of Italy.... well it says Italy.... I forgot how bland Peroni is) for under $10. Being of Scottish ancestry I got 3..... plus I'll bottle a lager in the bottles!  I wish I got 3 Stellas now thought rather than 2 Peroni and a Stella. 

Cold lager is nice moving the hose around the garden on a balmy night. But this Peroni is making it a chore..... remind me never again.


ps I knew I would regret it so I bought a bottle of Duvel as a night cap for later... hehehe nothing like being prepared.


----------



## lukasfab

Wonderful stout while doing my first brew in an urn


----------



## mje1980

You could say you've urned a beer


----------



## lukasfab

Lol


----------



## TheWiggman

Thanks to this thread I got about 4 notifications an hour over Chrismas and new year's. Back to the PC, time to discuss beer.

Got a craft 5 pack off my uncle and made a trek to Bendigo, and drank many beers in the process.

Started with a slab of Melbourne Bitter - yeah you read that right. Nothing but megaswill at the bottle shops I went to so committed. Will not commit again. Assertive, riddled with CUB character and went down well to begin with. The next day, 'the stink' was too strong. The slab was split by some gifts on Christmas day...

Coopers Best Extra Stout - no-nonsense stout, love it. Bought it for my brother to go halves and he rated it "pretty good". His first ever stout other than Guiness.
Ballast Point Big Eye IPA - BALLSY and hop-overloaded. Not a fan myself, decent but a bit too IPA-y. Brother loved it and this was the first time he'd ever really tasted hops in a beer.
Hop Hog - not much needs to be said, very nice beer. I used to think of it as a LCPA tryhard but this went down much better and was a fine example of an IPA.
Nail Brewery Golden Nail - Never heard of this before but it went down very nicely. Had a character about it that I get in my pales that I associate with an Aussie pale. Not as strong as the former beers obviously but very easy to drink and inoffensive. Would buy again at the right price.
Pintail Pail Ale - never heard of it before. US beer, righto. Man was I blown away... probably the best pale ale I've ever had. Balanced beautifully between malt and hops and had this smooth, somehow dry and rich feel about it that separated it to the other beers. Fantastic.
James Squires Chancer Golden Ale - Rubbish. My brother's favourite non-lager and I struggled to enjoy this. There was something metallic, almost artificial about it that I'm sure I couldn't recreate at a HB level. Didn't enjoy it. Maybe it's in style or something and not what I was expecting? Washed it down with a DSGA (which was genuinely better)
The MBs tasted rough as guts after the pales and I really wish I'd bought some more beers with me. Thankfully the rellies helped me clear them out.

Off to Bendigo later and I went to True Brew there, a U-brew-it type warehouse. A good setup as I'd never seen these before. All-extract (due to the commercial nature of it) so didn't know what to expect. I asked a few questions and noted they only have two chambers - 20°C and 0.5°C. How do you do lagers? "We use a lager yeast and have to deal with the high temperature". I suppose it works at some places so I got -
Pale ale, Bright Lager, Forest lager, ESB, Scottish Ale and Tripel.

Everything tasted like home brew, which is the taste I tried to get away from with AG. I've never done extract so not sure if this is one of the limitations of it (apparently not as some awards have been won with partials) but they really all had the twang.
Pale ale - cascade hops, ok but a bit thick and seemed difficult to swallow. The best of the bunch but worse than my worst HB ale.
Lagers - all tasted the same to me, nothing outstanding
ESB - tasted more like an ESB than the others but more like an English home brew than the genuine article.
Scottish Ale - crap. 8.2%, very unenjoyable and to quote my drinking buddy "sorry mate, I can't do it". We tipped them.
The Tripel awaits, but I don't have high hopes.

A good holiday, glad to be home but not glad to be back at work tomorrow. Ahh well, life goes on.


----------



## paulyman

This was supposed to be our New Years line up, arrived today... Thanks AusPost.


----------



## billygoat

Sam Smiths "Yorkshire Stingo".
8% ABV, aged in oak casks and matured for over a year.

Has a very rich toffee, rummy taste. The alcohol stands out. Aroma smells of malt and alcohol.
Very nice, but at twice the price of Sam Smiths Old Brewery Pale Ale, I think I would prefer two bottles of the pale ale.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Had a quiet bevvy last night and this old kookaburra wanted a go at it


----------



## paulyman

Just had the Brew Dog Jack Hammer, that is a really nice beer. Don't think I've ever had a beer with Citra, but I'm pretty sure that's what is in this. Yum.


----------



## Rambo

Just a small collection of beers on my way out of Belgium. Left it a bit late and there was only a small supermarket open so not much of a selection... Cost was a little over 10 euro.


----------



## Yob

Wow.. Got loads going on, %10 RIS 

Wish I had more than the one bottle


----------



## jonnir

Where do you blokes find all these beers!

My local first choice is lucky to have SNPA! Dan murphy has a few of but not the selection some of you blokes come home with!


----------



## DU99

plenty of independent stores,around in western suburbs( melbourne)..Murphy's/1st choice hopeless seem to have lost the game..


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Just sucking on another sculpin (ribs in the webber). ****, so nice.


----------



## Yob

jonnir said:


> Where do you blokes find all these beers!
> 
> My local first choice is lucky to have SNPA! Dan murphy has a few of but not the selection some of you blokes come home with!


If you can believe it, a celebrations in lillydale next to the IGA... They have a small but stunning collection in there


----------



## jonnir

I should mention i'm a southside Brisbane lad. I'm lucky i've got a bottleo literally out the front of my house BUT they have nothing of interest in there. Best they've got is maybe fat yak


----------



## Flash_DG

Jonnir mate I feel ya. 1st choice close by but they really have no choice anymore Dan's is a bit of a hike and their offerings seem to be getting smaller and smaller.
My brother inlaw stumbled upon an independent that sells Anchor beer Urban cellars at Norman Park. But otherwise it is like a ghost town of good craft beers.


----------



## Wrayza

Yob said:


> If you can believe it, a celebrations in lillydale next to the IGA... They have a small but stunning collection in there


I'll be checking this out tomorrow. For now, just poured a Moo Brew hefewiezen, their best IMHO.


----------



## michaeld16

Wrayza said:


> I'll be checking this out tomorrow. For now, just poured a Moo Brew hefewiezen, their best IMHO.


I like there hef too and the belgo funnily enough i live in tas and find it difficult to find there beers


----------



## Doubleplugga

SN Torpedo. Great beer and you know exactly what your getting, never fails. Just for info I bought a carton of SN Pale Ale just before Xmas. It was cheaper than a carton of Little Creatures Pale Ale! Is this our marvellous grog tax system at work or what? The ******* brewery is only 30 Kay's down the road from me!


----------



## Wrayza

michaeld16 said:


> I like there hef too and the belgo funnily enough i live in tas and find it difficult to find there beers


Interesting, we stumbled into a random bottle shop last time we landed in Tassie and they had the Moo selection right there. Pretty pricey, probably most of it goes towards the fancy little bottle lol.


----------



## Brew Forky

The heat in Adelaide was killing me. I cracked one of my 4 malts, 4 hops high ABV complex Homies the other day and couldn't stomach it. Went to the bottlo and bought a carton of Hahn Super Dry. It is what is in my glass at the moment. Suck it up Princesses    (it is now raining and cold h34r: )


----------



## TheWiggman

True Brew Tripel from Bendigo. 




By far and away the best thing about this beer was how easy the label was to remove and the fact the bottle has a crown seal.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Having a few bottles of evil twin and this.
Not bad but needs more hops to back the 8℅ vol up.


----------



## Bribie G

Resch's Draught at the Coopernook Hotel, Old Pacific Hwy just North of Taree.

A really traditional Australian old-school clean tasting malty and bitter beer, with a hint of roastiness from the small amount of roast malt (edit actually JW Roast Barley) used to give that typical 1970s Amber colour.

No mouse piss twang although it's a CUB brand. I'd take this over any James Squire mega such as Amber or Golden any day.

Well worth the drive out to Coopernook to enjoy this traditional beer in a heritage setting.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Nomad Jet Lag IPA

It was nice but the spices were not what I like for an IPA. Coolest part of the beer was the Jet Black 330ml bottle it came in.


----------



## lukasfab

Very nice, them smell and taste of hops is very good
I had to check abv and it's only 4.8%
Tastes like an IPA almost
Good stuff


----------



## Dan Pratt

Founders Dark Penance Imperial Black India Pale Ale

UNREAL, malt and hops heaven!!!! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Dan Pratt

This is how I like a Barley Wine....heaps of hops!!

Hop Dog - Super Beast


----------



## TheWiggman

Bribie G said:


> Resch's Draught at the Coopernook Hotel, Old Pacific Hwy just North of Taree.


The Park View hotel in Orange has this on tap. I tried a schooner a few months ago and there was something offensive about it. Kind of like a burnt plastic. I offered a taste to a fellow brewer and he rejected it, citing the same thing. I battled on anyway. 
Next trip to the bar I couldn't help myself, I told him I thought there was something wrong with it. He poured us both a small sampler, saying it might have been the glass, and it was no different. He said he didn't think it was too bad and there are three regulars who drink it and nothing else. They hadn't noted any off flavour. 
I still can't work it out. I'll try a glass when I'm next up in Taree (I have family there).


----------



## michaeld16

Drinking a founders breakfast stout... friggin awesome good anytime of the day i reckon


----------



## jlm

Couple of recent drinks that stand out:


Stone Used By IPA. I've never really had an american IPA brewed in the USA that I haven't thought wasn't all its cracked up to be, but I'm a pretty understanding fella and can appreciate the tyranny of distance with regard to these beers. But this thing.......Cheezits Christ. As someone who's had the opportunity to be around and pick hop flowers straight from the bine, rip one open and smell a few times.......this beer is that aroma in a glass. But still balanced really well. I'm no hop head but this thing is pretty amazing. I challenge anyone to pour one, smell, then identify the hop. It smells like every different variety I've had the opportunity to rip open fresh from the bine, which to be honest all smell similar to me at that time, and get my nose into. The bar has been set for Big Ass IPA brewers both domestic and commercial for this black duck.


Those little black bits at opposing poles of that silver thing? Thats the dregs of a Mikkeller Black in the bottom of a cut in half Mountain Goat Summer Ale can. At the bottom of a pretty steep range in the west of the Huon Valley, roughly smack in the middle of Tasmania if you were to take a parallel due west from Hobart to the west coast. Illuminated by head lamp. 
But not just any Mikkeller Black, this is the first batch that ever got into AUS back in around 2008 I'd guess. I recall reading from on here someone drinking one fresh (Barls maybe?) and saying it needed time, a lot of time, way too much roast. This still had 12 months left on the used by date but I'd like to know how it could peak more. Amazing raisiny, slightly oxidised (it had spent around 6 years under a cork after all) big malty port like barley wine that finished with a pleasant bit of astringency that was barely recognised as the extreme amounts of roasted malt that went into the beer. Would drink again. May not share if had the opportunity over.


----------



## Danwood

Sorry mate, could you explain that second photo a bit more ?

Who's the when with the what now ??


----------



## djar007

is that the best way to enjoy it , in a half crushed can?


----------



## jlm

It was the only way to enjoy it at the time as there were only 2 (plastic) glasses available and 3 people sharing in the bottle. Being the champ I am I made the vessel and drank out of it. Did not crush until finished.


----------



## Danwood

Sounds like your plan worked ok.

Could've been worse...


----------



## jlm

Folded the edges over on my drinkin' side. I'm a thinker.


----------



## Danwood

Lordy...that's good !

Haven't had a 10 in a while. Mustn't leave it so long next time...


----------



## paulyman

Can't wait to try these.


----------



## Tahoose

The sculpin is great, and if the 60min is anything to go by the 90 should be good too, it's supposed to be awesome.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

definitely is


----------



## paulyman

The sculpin came first, it was fantastic. But...

The 90 minute was so smooth, and the malt complexity was a real surprise, haven't experienced that in an ipa before.


----------



## hwall95

Saison DuPont as awesome as always. Left him next to my belgian rye saison in order to give the bubbling yeasties some inspiration. Unfortunately it's only 24 degrees atm so I threw some insulation a around the fermentor to keep it warm; saisons are a weird brew!


----------



## DU99

Got from 1st choice


----------



## Motabika

such a good pilsner




and a delicious Pale both representing qld


----------



## mondestrunken

Mikkeller Cafe Viking. FALSE ADVERTISING: there is no coffee in this beer, but it was still pretty good. Clean, well made and nice hoppy flavour.


----------



## shaunous

Fat Yak in a can is [email protected]#king terrible...


Thats all.


----------



## Tahoose

shaunous said:


> Fat Yak in a can is [email protected]#king terrible...
> 
> 
> Thats all.


Always thought as much.


----------



## Lodan

Motabika said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1422680325.885537.jpg
> 
> and a delicious Pale both representing qld


I appreciate any beer that can pour itself


----------



## Ciderman

A delicious set of beers that has inspired me to attempt a Flanders red ale.


----------



## Bribie G

LiquorLand currently have Weihenstephan 500ml bottles at 3 for $16.

Currently slurping a Weihenstephaner Pilsner.




This really takes me back to what German Beers used to be like in the 1970s .. as soon as I tasted it I was right back in some pub in Karlsruhe or the Ruhr waiting for my Bratwurst to arrive. Rich malty real Pils flavour, fragrant hops.

Makes a lot of modern German megaswill beers like Oettinger and Henninger seem very sad in comparison.


----------



## heyhey

Furphy Refreshing Ale, not a bad drop, tastes slightly typical of Little Creatures beers and screw cap is good too.


----------



## warra48

Bribie G said:


> LiquorLand currently have Weihenstephan 500ml bottles at 3 for $16.
> 
> Currently slurping a Weihenstephaner Pilsner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilsner_05.jpg
> 
> This really takes me back to what German Beers used to be like in the 1970s .. as soon as I tasted it I was right back in some pub in Karlsruhe or the Ruhr waiting for my Bratwurst to arrive. Rich malty real Pils flavour, fragrant hops.
> 
> Makes a lot of modern German megaswill beers like Oettinger and Henninger seem very sad in comparison.


At a recent HUB club meeting the training/tasting theme was Pilsners.

For me, this one came out better than any of the others, including Urquell.

It was so good, I went and bought a bundle to drink over Christmas when we were in Sydney.


----------



## hwall95

Bribie G said:


> LiquorLand currently have Weihenstephan 500ml bottles at 3 for $16.
> 
> Currently slurping a Weihenstephaner Pilsner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilsner_05.jpg
> 
> This really takes me back to what German Beers used to be like in the 1970s .. as soon as I tasted it I was right back in some pub in Karlsruhe or the Ruhr waiting for my Bratwurst to arrive. Rich malty real Pils flavour, fragrant hops.
> 
> Makes a lot of modern German megaswill beers like Oettinger and Henninger seem very sad in comparison.


The local first choice to me has a similar special and it's been great! My favourites out of the 5 I've tried are the pilsner, hefeweizen and dunkelweizen. The kristal I had was alright and their mild was refreshing but really missing the depth the pils had.

Either way their hefeweizen is the reason I have my own hefeweizen on tap at the moment


----------



## Tahoose

heyhey said:


> Furphy Refreshing Ale, not a bad drop, tastes slightly typical of Little Creatures beers and screw cap is good too.



Tried this a couple weeks back. Not a bad beer, think coopers pale ale without yeast esters.

The part I'm struggling to swallow is that a beer released conveniently a few months before the centenary of ANZAC, which has a credible back story to boot. Is that one way or another the profits are going overseas, to Japan.

Now I love the world we live in, but its a bit of a crock of shit.

For anybody who doesn't know Furphy is essentially a slang word for rumor.


----------



## billygoat

Brakspear Triple.
6.7%ABV
Crystal, black and Pale malts.
Goldings, Styrian and Cascade Hops.
On the bottle it says that it has Cascade added during fermentation but the aroma is all about malt.
Has a lovely malty, dry finish.
Would happily drink another one.


----------



## djar007

6.7% seems a little low for a tripel according to style guidelines.


----------



## billygoat

djar007 said:


> 6.7% seems a little low for a tripel according to style guidelines.


Its an English ale not a Belgian.
Not sure what the triple refers to.


----------



## luggy

Breweries don't have to adhere to style guidelines, their aim is to produce good beer


----------



## djar007

I thought most breweries followed style guidelines very closely.


----------



## billygoat

Had a look around and according to Roger Protz (British beer writer), it's called Triple (not Tripel) because of the double drop fermentation and the bottle fermentation, which adds up to three fermentations.
You can make your own mind up whether you agree or not.
It's a very nice beer


----------



## djar007

Cheers billygoat. makes sense. Looks very drinkable.


----------



## luggy

djar007 said:


> I thought most breweries followed style guidelines very closely.


If anything guidelines follow breweries, hence why at the end of every guideline is a list of commercial examples


----------



## manticle

djar007 said:


> I thought most breweries followed style guidelines very closely.


bjcp style guidelines or different guidelines? BJCP is specifically developed for amateur competitions and is informed mainly by commercial examples as suggested above.


----------



## TheWiggman

At the Orange races for a work function, thought I was winning because it was unlimited booze for $10. I asked for their range of beers and was given this:





ABV dropped over 1% since I used to drink it at uni. Has lost a lot of its character since, make what you will of that. No further comments necessary.


----------



## Bribie G

Did you save the yeast?


----------



## TheWiggman

Barely a sceric of hops, let alone other "beer" ingredients.


----------



## billygoat

Little Rivers Brewing Co.
Kolsch 4.4% ABV
Picked up a six pack from the brewery in Scottsdale, Tasmania.
Lovely malt and a very easy drinker.
The young fella doing the brewing was very happy to have a chat.
Hope the brewery goes well for him.


----------



## hwall95

Anchor Steam Beer with Michael Jackson's 'Beer Hunter' in the background. Great beer, rich clean malty with nice balanced hoppy background. Also a good beer hunter episode!


----------



## hwall95

Missed the important part..


----------



## Killer Brew

Just got back from a conference at Wollongong. My first time there, nice spot. Anyhow on tap at the bar adjacent the hotel was a number of beers for me to try. Standout was the Illawarra Brewing Pale Ale. Full of hoppy goodness.


----------



## BottloBill

Mango Beer by Matso brewing 
Not the best I've had but refreshing nonetheless


----------



## Danwood

Stone Arrogant Bastard. 

The hop aroma has pretty much dissappeared, but the flavours and bitterness are still good. Coupled with that American thick caramel/toffee malt profile, still make this a cracker.
Reminds me of drinking it fresh on tap at Alehouse Project last year, at the Stone tap take-over. Stone don't really do session beers...so that day was a bit wobbly towards the end.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Still can't get past the Stoke Bomber Kiwi Pale ale must be those Wai-iti hops, think I only paid $3.50 a pint in Dans.


----------



## Bribie G

TheWiggman said:


> At the Orange races for a work function, thought I was winning because it was unlimited booze for $10. I asked for their range of beers and was given this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1423969862.935643.jpg
> 
> ABV dropped over 1% since I used to drink it at uni. Has lost a lot of its character since, make what you will of that. No further comments necessary.


I remember when Cold beers came out around 1994 because I used to go and support my Biatch Chick who played indoor cricket, they had Cold Filtered for $3 a stubby. I bought it because it was 5.2% ABV so more effective than XXXX or Carlton at the time so I could get a drunk on for less than twenty while I sat in the stands and watched her do her thang.

And yes they have castrated the brand. The other contender at the time was Hahn Ice Beer that was also more than 5% but was dropped to 4% .. it is now one of those sad beers that features in 30 can blocks on special, but haven't seen it around much lately.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing

Tahoose said:


> Tried this a couple weeks back. Not a bad beer, think coopers pale ale without yeast esters.


LOL so fizzy malt water?

But I can't say anything, I'm drinking Sail & f'ing Anchor Pale Ale... Talk about fizzy malt water.....


----------



## Tahoose

One of the best beers I've had in a while

Mont Blanc blonde


----------



## Mardoo

Bandicoot Brewing Rusty Pale Ale




Awesome hop aroma climbs into your nose and lays eggs right off the bat. Solid-as-the-earth-beneath-your-feel-malt, with a touch of sweetness to balance the hopsplosion that is now happening in your mouth. Dank, herbal and floral, the hop flavor stands up to the malt, and everything finishes off with a sustained clean and mellow bitterness. Intense. As their website says, pale ale it (almost) ain't. I'm not sure I would have two in a row without a cleansing pale ale or two in between, but I will absolutely drink the bejeezus out of the next one of these I get my hands on. No I couldn't taste the aluminium bottle. Fantastic beer, it'll bring pleasure to your geek.

BTW the photo was taken about 15 minutes after the pour, so yes, persistent head.


----------



## pat_00

Don't have photos, but had some beers with my brother on Friday. We collectively spent around $100 at Mcoppins in Abbotsford. (so about a six pack  )

Standout was the Red Duck Espresso ESB. I usually hate coffee flavours in beer, but this was done beautifully.


----------



## mje1980

I had a 3litre keg of hefe from aldi. For $20 It was a gamble but jeez it was bloody good. Karmeliter it was called


----------



## Bribie G

Bugger, I was down in Newcassel today and toured all the Aldis while I was waiting for my mate to be weighed and measured, scanned, prodded and pricked at the John Hunter.
Nothing special apart from the usual suspects like Rivet and St Etienne.

I consoled myself with a 4 pack of Bavaria 8.6 from my local Bottlo. Fck this stuff is lethal, it's so smooth unlike most tramp beers, it's 100% malt and keep away from naked flame. One four pack is like sinking ten stubbies of VB in one hit. Five bux a tin.

(disclaimer: stock photo. I just neck mine out of the tin, preferably in a brown paper bag for authenticity. )


----------



## droid

wot a tramp beer?


----------



## Bribie G

In the UK and in the USA before the term "hobo" became common, "tramp" means an itinerant homeless person. 

Canned beers of 8 or 9% ABV are common in Europe and the USA and still known as "Tramp Beer, Tramp Lager or Tramp Juice".


----------



## droid

swoit! thanks


----------



## Danwood

See Tennants Super or Carlsberg Special. 

Best drunk on park benches whilst swearing incoherently at pigeons.


----------



## mje1980

Grabbed some fruh Kolsh the other day, in 500ml cans. Drinking it now. Ive only tried Sunner kolsh and I like both of these beers. Delicate, slightly fruity and easy drinking, with a very slight floral hop presence. I like that they're not as full on as a Pilsner and easy drinking with enough flavour to be interesting. Got some dingemans pils I need to get rid of so Im going to brew some tomorrow.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

The beauty of living in NSW (I never thought I'd say that) and working in the ACT (never thought I'd say that either): today SWMBO and I both had the day off work (ACT) and the kids (NSW) had school....bahahahahaa.

So, naturally we went to a brewery (Bentspoke) for lunch.

Frenzy on the left for the 'trouble and strife', a raspberry infused wheat beer. Bentspoke's Landlord tribute, via handpump, on the right.
The Landlord was a cracker, and the Frenzy (I had a sip) was almost identical to my own recent Raspberry Wheat. SWMBO said she liked my version better...high praise. 








Next was Dick Tracey, a 'Belgo' inspired hoppy brown ale. It was a nice beer, but made me wish for another Landlord.







Gluten Free Ginger (GFG) beer on the left and Sprocket, a 65IBU IPA, on the right. The IPA was a bit unbalanced to my taste, still a nice drop with some great passionfruit taste and aroma thanks to Galaxy, but could have done with more malt...maybe that's just me.








Heat Freekeh, the final beer before school pickup (Missus driving). A saison, very nice, maltier than any of the saisons I've done. 






A great lunch...had the boss and I thinking of strategies for both of us getting Mondays off work...


----------



## Dan Pratt

Found a few beer photos on the phone from last months efforts.

Deshutes Fresh Squeezed IPA - I think this would be freaking awesome on tap, the hop freshness was low but you get that when the beer travels warm internationally




Heretic Shallow Grave Porter - Excellent beer, enjoyed this with a mate and then made a porter that weekend.




Sierra Nevada Pale in a Can - boom, actual flavour and aroma, in the past the bottled versions have been terrible. In a can was closer to what they would produce on tap.




Stone Enjoy By IPA - transported direct from the USA cold, tasted bloody great!!


----------



## Dave70

Took a spin out to Uralla with a mate -look at the ******* tourist will ya..- last weekend. This is the Top pub, and it is. Though the small print should read Shit Rooms, which they were.
The New England Brewery basically sits next door but oddly they only had one of there beers on tap. A very wheaty tasting pale. Not to worry. Also had One Fifty Lashes and Coopers also plus a good range of ciders and other New Englands in stubbie form. Good food also. Not bad for a country pub where quite often VB, New, Old and Carlton are pretty much your lot. 

If you plan on biking it, Thunderbolts Way via Walcha and up the Oxley Hwy will not disappoint.


----------



## Bribie G

Nice one Dave, haven't been to Uralla for about ten years. Is there much dirt on the Thunderbolt Way? Might pop up to NE for the autumn colours in a month or so.

I picked up a Karmeliter 3 litre keglet for $20 at Aldi at Hamilton Newcastle. Translates to the equivalent of around $2 a stubbie so pretty good for the genuine article.

Genuine Bavarian Weissbier, not a bad drop and 5.5% ABV. I'm not a fan of Euro Wheats as they often taste like urinal trough lollies, but this has lovely malty body, a hint of sweetness and the penolics are quite mild. Could be a convert.


Edit: hey Florian or any other Teutonic Knights reading this, could the following suggest that it could have live yeast in the can?

Besticht durch sein hefeblumiges, leicht fruchtiges Aroma. Mild, unfiltriert und dadurch naturtrüb,mit allen wertvollen Vitaminen und Inhaltsstoffen.
Sein außergewöhnlicher Geschmack überzeugt auch die verwöhntesten Gaumen.

12,8 % Stammwürze
5,4 % Alkohol


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Google translate says; _"__Boasts a yeast floral , slightly fruity aroma . Mild, unfiltered and therefore naturally cloudy , with all the essential vitamins and ingredients._
_Its peculiar taste convinced the most demanding palates__."_


----------



## Bribie G

**** Google is getting good.


----------



## anthonyUK

I picked up this years Brewdog prototypes. I've only tried the Vagabond pale ale so far (not pictured) and it was lovely.
The one in the brown paper is everyday anarchy, a barrel aged imperial Saison.


----------



## Exile

Today's refreshments


----------



## Blind Dog

SWIMBO and I just tried a Nomad sideways IPA. I don't like bagging Aussie micros, but F**k me it's the worst beer I've ever tasted. Tastes like ash with a hint of lime. Disgusting; had to spit it out. SWIMBO didn't fare much better. Hoping it was a bad batch


----------



## Dave70

Bribie G said:


> Nice one Dave, haven't been to Uralla for about ten years. Is there much dirt on the Thunderbolt Way? Might pop up to NE for the autumn colours in a month or so.


We got on at Gloucester, no dirt to speak of. Just occasional road works where the helpful man in a tanker wets down the aggregate creating a wonderfully slippery grey slurry that sticks to everything.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Blind Dog said:


> SWIMBO and I just tried a Nomad sideways IPA. I don't like bagging Aussie micros, but F**k me it's the worst beer I've ever tasted. Tastes like ash with a hint of lime. Disgusting; had to spit it out. SWIMBO didn't fare much better. Hoping it was a bad batch


Haven't found many Aussie micro beers that I have liked, would love to support them more but I find myself drawn to the Kiwi beers.


----------



## djgilmore

Enjoying a stone enjoy by IPA, didn't realise it was a double IPA before I bought it. I'm in LAX waiting to fly back and have 2 to drink before I can pass through customs (the rest are in my luggage.


----------



## Yob

Holgate ROADTRIP... Decent session on them yesterday, smashed some cascade pales then finished the night with a RIS.. 

Slept well.


----------



## Mikeyr

Exile said:


> Today's refreshments



TOWER 10!!! Woohoo, treated myself to a case!!

Love the Red Trolley Ale Strauss makes as well!


----------



## Dan Pratt

Green Beacon Windjammer IPA

Excellent example of how to make an IPA - well done!!

http://greenbeacon.com.au/beer/windjammer-ipa


----------



## Dan Pratt

Founders Breakfast Stout


----------



## bigmacthepunker

Pratty1 said:


> Founders Breakfast Stout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Founders Breakfast Stout.jpg


I had their porter last weekend after brewing one, very nice. Also grabbed the SN porter, didn't stand a chance next to the founders. Brewing a stout this afternoon, would to finish off with FBS.


----------



## hwall95

Wicked Witch of the West End @ Brisbane Brewing. Damn nice BIPA


----------



## Dan Pratt

Little Brewing Company - Death Between the Tanks Double IPA

Hops - Galaxy , Citra, Cascade, Chinook & Simcoe, Motueka

http://2hopheads.com/little-brewing-co-death-between-the-tanks-dipa/


----------



## Dan Pratt

Sierra Nevada - Narwhal Imperial Stout

http://www.sierranevada.com/beer/high-altitude/narwhal-imperial-stout


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Pratty1 said:


> Sierra Nevada - Narwhal Imperial Stout
> 
> http://www.sierranevada.com/beer/high-altitude/narwhal-imperial-stout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20150331_0081.jpg


Tastes even better when not drunk straight out of the fridge.


----------



## TheWiggman

Bridge Road Brewery Chevalier Saison from Beechworth, now localish. Splurged before I thought I'd try a saison of my own. 
Glad I tried it. Has flavours along the lines of a wheat and while I appreciate it, I didn't enjoy it. Haters' gonna hate yo.


----------



## BottloBill

Lander Brau Weissbeer 

Bubblegum palate 
Glass half full 5 seconds in:blink:


----------



## Tahoose

TheWiggman said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1427964158.959652.jpg
> 
> Bridge Road Brewery Chevalier Saison from Beechworth, now localish. Splurged before I thought I'd try a saison of my own.
> Glad I tried it. Has flavours along the lines of a wheat and while I appreciate it, I didn't enjoy it. Haters' gonna hate yo.


Found this a little boring, not a bad beer but not that interesting either.


----------



## Kingy

Misses picked me up a couple of random beers on the way home from work. Nice surprise. Shes getting good at her selection to.


----------



## DU99

No pics..Cricketers Arms Captain's Ipa..nice load of hops..


----------



## Dan Pratt

DU99 said:


> No pics..Cricketers Arms Captain's Ipa..nice load of hops..


 I tried it.....bloody terrible.

........no hops, no flavour, not even close to style, more like a golden ale but crappier!


----------



## lael

Green Beacon Windjammer. Delicious!


----------



## Motabika

Dainton Grand Pappys Whip Imperial Red, so awesome.


----------



## slcmorro

Motabika said:


> Dainton Grand Pappys Whip Imperial Red, so awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1428206970.504803.jpg


Had this. The kind owner of Red Duck in Ballarat where I live (where this was brewed!) donated me a bottle. Good lad, Chris is. I loved this beer.


----------



## slcmorro

Currently sinking (slowly) this Holgate Beelzebubs Jewels. Such a delightful beer. It's definitely 11%, but it's deliciously easy to stomach. Couldn't imagine many of them going down well, but this one is hitting the spot. Very rich, fruitcakey and very 'Belgian'. Lots of strong alcohol flavour and smell, along with the definite wine characteristic coming through, but complimenting rather than overpowering it. Cracking ruby red colour and such complex yet somehow simple flavour.


----------



## Bridges

Found a guinness 250th birthday stout in the fridge. Best before 13/2/10
Hadn't suffered at all. Great stout.Wish I had a few more.


----------



## Spiesy

slcmorro said:


> Had this. The kind owner of Red Duck in Ballarat where I live (where this was brewed!) donated me a bottle. Good lad, Chris is. I loved this beer.


I thought Daintons were from Shepparton?


----------



## slcmorro

Spiesy said:


> I thought Daintons were from Shepparton?


They used Red Duck as a contract brewhouse for this beer. Not sure if they have their own brewing equipment. Check out a bottle of Grandpappy's Whip if you get a chance. Says brewed at Red Duck Brewery or brewed at 11a Michaels Drive Alfredton, AKA Red Duck Brewery. Can't remember precisely which.


----------



## mwd

Cricketers Arms Spearhead Pale Ale from Dans $15.49 six pack. Did not get the citrus hop flavour but there is some aroma and quite pronounced hop flavour. Overall quite a tasty drop for the price will look out for this one again. :kooi: The IPA is not bad either but I prefer the Pale


----------



## TheWiggman

Took a trip down to Beechworth today and checked out Bridge Road brewery. Got myself an 8 glass tasting paddle (90ml each) and was certainly full by the time I left. 








Above is the 'Aurora Borealis II' and RIS. The Aurora was a completely different beer which apparently started as a Tripel in Norway and is carted via casks, funk added and treated interestingly in general. Check out their web site. Was very very fruity, slightly sour and quite thick. At $15 a stubbie, not something I'd rush out and buy but interesting nonetheless. 
The RIS is everything it should have been. Smelled great, tasted alcoholic and was loaded with roasty goodness. Again though, not cheap. 
Pales seemed dominated by galaxy. Very hoppy and well brewed in my opinion but the hops didn't suit my palate. 100% IPA tasted like grass. The chestnut pilsner on the other hand was a standout and the subtle chestnut flavour worked perfectly. 
It's a good setup there and at $12 for the paddle, is something I would definitely return to for their seasonal beers. I like their approach to brewing. Especially when this is the veiw from my seat as I enjoyed their range -


----------



## Yob




----------



## WarmerBeer

Yob said:


> DSC_0232.JPG


It's gooooood, isn't it?


----------



## BottloBill

WarmerBeer said:


> It's gooooood, isn't it?


I agree and I was slightly sideways like Yobs pic after a couple


----------



## Motabika

Man this is perfect


----------



## Topher

Sheaf stout, wanted a co2 based dry stout for comparing it to my stout in the fermenter. The local guiness bottled stout was crap, utter utter crap. This is much much better. 

Pretty close to mine actually!


----------



## Danwood

TheWiggman said:


> Took a trip down to Beechworth today and checked out Bridge Road brewery. Got myself an 8 glass tasting paddle (90ml each) and was certainly full by the time I left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1428750436.407769.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1428750470.319249.jpg
> 
> Above is the 'Aurora Borealis II' and RIS. The Aurora was a completely different beer which apparently started as a Tripel in Norway and is carted via casks, funk added and treated interestingly in general. Check out their web site. Was very very fruity, slightly sour and quite thick. At $15 a stubbie, not something I'd rush out and buy but interesting nonetheless.
> The RIS is everything it should have been. Smelled great, tasted alcoholic and was loaded with roasty goodness. Again though, not cheap.
> Pales seemed dominated by galaxy. Very hoppy and well brewed in my opinion but the hops didn't suit my palate. 100% IPA tasted like grass. The chestnut pilsner on the other hand was a standout and the subtle chestnut flavour worked perfectly.
> It's a good setup there and at $12 for the paddle, is something I would definitely return to for their seasonal beers. I like their approach to brewing. Especially when this is the veiw from my seat as I enjoyed their range -
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1428750929.359831.jpg


Definitely a great brewery, Wigg, I agree. We were there Friday for lunch and a few pints.

Celtic Red on handpump was great, as was the Bling IPA.

And Bright Brewery the day before. Standout there was the M.I.A. IPA....huge, juicy hops everywhere.

Great looking region at this time of year too, with all the Autumn colours.


----------



## waggastew

Trestles India Pale Ale brewed by Left Coast brewing Co, California - Got it at Uncle Dan's, Port Mac. (not my pic)






Not a bad IPA, similarish to Ballast Point. Slight metallic twang to the bitterness. Solid


----------



## Trevandjo

Yum. Found this little beauty in Bendigo. Citra and Mosaic - perfect for lunch.


----------



## mofox1

Hit deja vu (melbs) this arvo for a taste bonanza.




Boatrocker Miss Pinky: Raspberry Berliner Weisse. Didn't rate it high... Big raspberry up front but that's about it. Took a while for the sour bite to come through. Lacked body and oomph.

Wolf of the Willows XPA... Remind me what an XPA is meant to be? This was okay... Big bitter kick and lots of citrusy flavour but was again let down by a lack of body. Would be great on a hot day (alas, it was not).

Kaiju Hopped Out Red: The arvos favorite by far! Massively hoppy, big malt backbone, beautiful deep red/brown color. Could go another one. (I didn't).

Holgate farmhouse ale: A nice saison... Wish I could say more about it. Certainly one I would want again, but only on a Wednesday special.

That was it, only there for an hour!


----------



## Kingy

Bloody beautiful beer, perfectly balanced all round. Good choice by the misses. Think a brown ale recipe is on the cards


----------



## DU99

*Pick these on the cheap from 1st choice*


----------



## Kingy

Shit


----------



## Kingy

Awesome


----------



## Kingy

Not to bad but ok lol.


----------



## mwd

Cricketers Arms Spearhead Pale Ale now available in 30 packs cans from Dan's found these a few weeks ago in bottles and was very pleasantly surprised it has a beautiful hop hit and flavour but only declared 25 IBU. Generously hopped with Amarillo and Nelsen Sauvin. I find it nearly as good as some of the Australian IPAs in Dan's the only trouble is they don't last long in the fridge very hard to stop after one.

https://www.danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_840686/cricketers-arms-spearhead-pale-ale-cans


----------



## djgilmore

Picked this up when I was in the us recently.


----------



## TheWiggman

I'm waiting to polish off a keg so I can rack my fermented stout into the fridge. Moved to the border a few weeks ago which means I can now buy this stuff to tide the stout pangs:





Best offering from CUB in my opinion. Not overtly cloying or bitter, has notes of chocolate and coffee and ever so slightly the infamous PoR. Very enjoyable and best value beer in the bottleshops.


----------



## droid

got a 3 pack of the IPA with their special IPA glass built specifically for IPA - ooh swanky wanky, also got a mixed 6 oack to try and a bridge road brewers truckers cap - held back on getting the pom poms


----------



## Brew Matt

mje1980 said:


> I had a 3litre keg of hefe from aldi. For $20 It was a gamble but jeez it was bloody good. Karmeliter it was called


Yes, I have enjoyed this one in the past as well. Turns up about once a year at Aldi.


----------



## Brew Matt

droid said:


> got a 3 pack of the IPA with their special IPA glass built specifically for IPA - ooh swanky wanky, also got a mixed 6 oack to try and a bridge road brewers truckers cap - held back on getting the pom poms


http://aussiehomebrewer.com/blog/161/entry-483-bridge-road-ipa-spiegelau-gift-pack/


----------



## droid

I should state, I was searching for the glass - so all good


----------



## TheWiggman

How'd you find the beer? I was there last weekend.


----------



## droid

I think it was ur post that triggered me to look, only had the pale ale and the ipa so far - both good, do they do a saison? I didn't get a saison in the mixed sixer, looking fwd to trying the single hopped Galaxy ipa and the hefe, the robust porter and the red ale
Not sure about being part of the posse hence the poms poms thing


----------



## paulyman

I bought two packs last year for the glasses, it worked out cheaper than buying just the glasses from reidel.

Edit- the beer was fantastic too.


----------



## TheWiggman

droid said:


> I think it was ur post that triggered me to look, only had the pale ale and the ipa so far - both good, do they do a saison? I didn't get a saison in the mixed sixer, looking fwd to trying the single hopped Galaxy ipa and the hefe, the robust porter and the red ale
> Not sure about being part of the posse hence the poms poms thing


Certainly do have a saison, I tried one a few weeks back (first ever, turns out saisons don't do much for me). They had 2 available at the brewery - check this link out. I wasn't compelled to buy another just as I'm not compelled to ever buy a wheat beer.
Apparently their red ale is on hand pump, absolutely spewing I didn't try it because I had no idea as it wasn't part of their tasting range.


----------



## Motabika

TheWiggman said:


> Certainly do have a saison, I tried one a few weeks back (first ever, turns out saisons don't do much for me). They had 2 available at the brewery - check this link out. I wasn't compelled to buy another just as I'm not compelled to ever buy a wheat beer.
> Apparently their red ale is on hand pump, absolutely spewing I didn't try it because I had no idea as it wasn't part of their tasting range.


They also do a India Saison in collaboration with Nogne O


----------



## Dave70

Bought a 6 pack of this over my recent holidays. 
I still have four left if anyone's interested. 
The description is exactly one word too long.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Arctic Fox English Pale Ale pulled through a hand pump at a temperature which was just about spot on, purchased in The Royal George, Kyneton a good pint served as it should be, though the barman needs a bit of tuition with the hand pump, was trying to fill the glass from the top instead of from the bottom


----------



## Bizenya

Stone weekend for me 


Pretty good!


----------



## Bizenya

Plus their ultimate (IMO)



Wow
Also tried the delicious IPA (very citrusy but very good)
Their "normal IPA" also a winner and the "Go To Session IPA - which at 4.5% was close to perfect! Again IMO


----------



## DU99

Murphy's was having stock clearance bought these two beers..$2 off each


----------



## Dave70

Sorry to hear you got ripped off..


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

TheWiggman said:


> I'm waiting to polish off a keg so I can rack my fermented stout into the fridge. Moved to the border a few weeks ago which means I can now buy this stuff to tide the stout pangs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1429420722.942732.jpg
> 
> Best offering from CUB in my opinion. Not overtly cloying or bitter, has notes of chocolate and coffee and ever so slightly the infamous PoR. Very enjoyable and best value beer in the bottleshops.


Agree, even had to reluctantly tell my sis who works for CUB that there is evidence they CAN brew a decent beer


----------



## paulyman

Thought it was about time I tried some Stone brews. I guess I'm officially a lupulin addict, as I really enjoyed the Ruination.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Tried a few beers over the past week or so......

*Matso Session Beer*

Says they use Galaxy, quite a light beer and low hop flavour and aroma. 




*Garage Project - Hapi Daze*

For the amount of hops its described on the can, it really didnt seem like that. 

Nice beer. 




*Bridge Roads - Robust Porter*

Straight forward porter, was slightly over carbed. 




*Stone Brewing - Go To IPA*

this has an extreme amount of flavour/aroma hops loaded into the back end..............very sessionable!!!


----------



## tugger

My red ipa that turned out black.


----------



## yum beer

No pictures,

Yenda Unfiltered Lager and Pale Ale.
Both very much nothing, no malt , very little hop, very short of the descriptors on the bottle.

According to their facebook page the brewers are very proud of this watery flavourless shite......good for them.
If I had brewed it, it probably would have gone on the lawn; certainly wouldn't be sharing it around.


----------



## slcmorro

Dis one...


----------



## sponge

Purchased a 'mine is bigger than yours' barrel-aged barleywine yesterday as a bit of a personal belated birthday present.

By far the most filled bottle I have ever opened, as it was quite literally filled to the brim.

Such a smooth barley-wine for ~13%. Heaps of dried fruits (raisins/prunes), caramel, biscuit with a bit of citrus on the nose. Really slick mouth with the oak coming through at the end. Almost tawny-esque in its flavours and body. Far too drinkable for a barley-wine..


----------



## wide eyed and legless

slcmorro said:


> Dis one...


What was it like?


----------



## slcmorro

Glad you asked...

https://www.facebook.com/deadboxbrewhousereviews/photos/a.833486536698737.1073741828.832432050137519/834257983288259/?type=1&theater


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I will be going up to Woodend in the next week or so so I will try one.


----------



## droid

The glass is a delmont, we drank the last 4 bottles which happened to be at place in leederville WA and the dead pony pale ale which tastes like someone opened a bag of hops and put some watery wort into it then popped it in a can


----------



## droid

Murray's Clarence session Belgian tripel saison
It's a mouthful


----------



## GABBA110360

I've takin a liken for coopers dark ale
first tasted on tap @ roches hotel during the grafton show meet
don't mind it lol


----------



## droid

Wolf of the willows XPA ooh yeah baby!


----------



## BJB

droid said:


> The glass is a delmont, we drank the last 4 bottles which happened to be at place in leederville WA and the dead pony pale ale which tastes like someone opened a bag of hops and put some watery wort into it then popped it in a can


+1
Crap!


----------



## droid

kaiju hopped out red
very tasty, someone get me outta this joint!!


----------



## mofox1

droid said:


> kaiju hopped out red
> very tasty, someone get me outta this joint!!


Lol - I picked you must have gone to deja vu by those beers. Confirmation in your other thread (didn't peek, honest guv!).

Great venue, even better on wednesdays when most of the above are $6.


----------



## Bridges

Temple brewing new world order american stout.
Nice stout actually but I can't say I'm a fan of the late hops here, can't quite put my finger on what they are, but they take away from a really great stout. I know they are trying to do something I've been tempted to do my self, late US hops in a stout. I'm glad I haven't done it. There is molasses and licorice and some great roast flavours that then are lost in the citrus hoppy flavour that comes over the top of them.
Worth a try, I am sure some will say that its an awesome beer. For me though a great lesson in saving those hops for IPA and APA's and keep them out of a stout.

It has inspired me to make some stout...


----------



## DU99

*was passing swords at the vic market bought a bottle of this saison*


----------



## Topher

yum beer said:


> No pictures,
> 
> Yenda Unfiltered Lager and Pale Ale.
> Both very much nothing, no malt , very little hop, very short of the descriptors on the bottle.
> 
> According to their facebook page the brewers are very proud of this watery flavourless shite......good for them.
> If I had brewed it, it probably would have gone on the lawn; certainly wouldn't be sharing it around.


From the makers of Coca Cola I hear.....


----------



## Topher

I'm drinking Cricketers Arms spearhead in the can from uncle Dan. 

Tastes like someone squeezed a passionfruit into a bottle of 2 year old kit and kilo amber ale. 

I want to spew. I'll take a pic if I do.


----------



## Leviathan

Was pleasantly surprised to see Dans now stock Sierra Nevada Torpedo in the big cans like they do the Pale, sooooo much fresher.


----------



## Dave70

Leviathan said:


> Was pleasantly surprised to see Dans now stock Sierra Nevada Torpedo in the big cans like they do the Pale, sooooo much fresher.


Good news that.

I plan on exploiting the urban myth by returning my empty can complaining that it tastes like aluminium and exchanging it for another full can.


----------



## Yob

Hop zombie.. Glow in the dark label.


----------



## Mardoo

That's handy when you're drinking at 06:15...


----------



## mje1980

The money you save on electricity could buy a heap of beer....


----------



## Yob

Mardoo said:


> That's handy when you're drinking at 06:15...


I wish.. had to turn out the light I'd left on.. was a pleasant surprise


----------



## Mall

This is the new office ale. Even convinced some of the VB swillers to come over...


----------



## Mall

And this..."oh the times, they are a changin'".....


----------



## Lincoln2

Photo to come but I'm enjoying a 2015 Stone Beer. Missed the launch this year but they're still my local brewery.


----------



## mwd

Topher said:


> I'm drinking Cricketers Arms spearhead in the can from uncle Dan.
> 
> Tastes like someone squeezed a passionfruit into a bottle of 2 year old kit and kilo amber ale.
> 
> I want to spew. I'll take a pic if I do.


Ha Ha I must be warped but I like this one. Damn sight better than any kit and kilo I ever made. I am on my third case of cans but kind of prefer the bottles except there is only 24 bottles and they are bloody heavy to carry home on the bus.
Like the hops but not sure I would describe them passionfruit and do not get any citrus at all as the maker states. :blink:

P.S. tried the IPA but that is pretty mediocre IMO.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Six String tasting paddle.

Right to left is .....

Dark Red IPA

Brown Ale

Saison

Lager


----------



## panzerd18

Had one of these, found it to be excellent.


----------



## DU99

In Spirit of GOOD BEER WEEK


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I drank countless pints of S&W's 2015 stone beer on saturday night. awesome drop. Yeah yeah quality over quantity, but quantity has a quality all of it's own. h34r:


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I went to Mrs Parmas in the spirit of good beer week, never had such a load of pish in all my life, if a microbrewery can't make a beer, don't make it, and don't call it in a style it is nothing like.
Every one, and I tried them all was shite.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

call them out!


----------



## jimmy_jangles

DU99 said:


> In Spirit of GOOD BEER WEEK


Tried that killer sprocket amber ale a while ago, bloody dark! i can't remember is i liked it or not, i just remember thinking it was very different, may have to give another one a go to refresh my memory


----------



## Tahoose

wide eyed and legless said:


> I went to Mrs Parmas in the spirit of good beer week, never had such a load of pish in all my life, if a microbrewery can't make a beer, don't make it, and don't call it in a style it is nothing like.
> Every one, and I tried them all was shite.


I was happy with the beers at mrs parmas 3 weeks ago, but the parmas had something to be desired.. I love that they promote victorian micros, but we need the brews to be top quality.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Liam_snorkel said:


> call them out!


Mrs Parmas showcasing their brewer's favourite English beer styles along with a Pommy parma topped with Yorkshire pudding and mushy peas :- 2 Brothers Baltic Porter, too sweet, too cold, too carbonated, 3 Ravens, Bridge Road, Hargreaves Hill and Temple all put up their favourite English beer styles, ESB,Pale ales IPA's none of them tasted anything like an English beer, all too cold too carbonated and lacked any head retention, the Temple IPA was for sure an American Pale Ale with all the overpowering citrus notes going on. 
I am not saying that any of these breweries couldn't come up with the styles which should have been showcased but they have all got caught up in the commercial venture of Good Beer Week, I am all in favour of any business venture to make money, but not at the expense of serving up to the punter something which is not what it is claimed to be.
If a brewery was fair dinkum about showcasing their English style they would make sure that racks were installed at the venue to place cask conditioned ales on, serve by gravity and at a more suitable temperature.I agree with Tahoose these microbreweries need to make sure that they turn out a quality beer.
Can't comment on the food, never tried it.


----------



## Tahoose

+1 on appropriate temperature and carbonation levels. Should be to style.

Had Hargreaves ESB before and found too much US hop aroma. If I had wanted the American pale ale I would have ordered it. Nice beer, but not an ESB. 

One day I'll have my own joint and serve my beers as I like.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

sounds like the venue was to blame for part of it. Just warm the beer up with your hands and knock the fizz out by tapping the glass on the table like a petulant toddler. that's what I'd do haha. They'd advertise them as real ales if they were going to get casks in...


----------



## billygoat

wide eyed and legless said:


> Mrs Parmas showcasing their brewer's favourite English beer styles along with a Pommy parma topped with Yorkshire pudding and mushy peas :- 2 Brothers Baltic Porter, too sweet, too cold, too carbonated, 3 Ravens, Bridge Road, Hargreaves Hill and Temple all put up their favourite English beer styles, ESB,Pale ales IPA's none of them tasted anything like an English beer, all too cold too carbonated and lacked any head retention, the Temple IPA was for sure an American Pale Ale with all the overpowering citrus notes going on.
> I am not saying that any of these breweries couldn't come up with the styles which should have been showcased but they have all got caught up in the commercial venture of Good Beer Week, I am all in favour of any business venture to make money, but not at the expense of serving up to the punter something which is not what it is claimed to be.
> If a brewery was fair dinkum about showcasing their English style they would make sure that racks were installed at the venue to place cask conditioned ales on, serve by gravity and at a more suitable temperature.I agree with Tahoose these microbreweries need to make sure that they turn out a quality beer.
> 
> Can't comment on the food, never tried it.


Fully agree. Have basically given up on so called English ales at pubs and micros.
The only commercial one I have had in Australia that was authentic, was at the Ballarat beer festival. It was by 7 Cent Brewery, served from a handpump, at about 12C, beautiful.
The brewery next to 7 Cent at the festival also had an English ale on tap. They asked me what I thought of theirs. I told them that is was way too cold and gassy and not English at all. I asked him if he had been to the UK and had an authentic British ale, he had not, so I told him to try the 7 Cent ale and see the difference.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Liam there is one venue which has advertised cask conditioned ale so I will be going to that one, and also one of the Brooklyn Brewery venues, I was hoping to see casks when I went into Mrs Parmas and my heart sank when I saw all the iced over taps.

Tahoose if you do ever start up in the brewing business make sure it is in a brewery/ pub combined if you get some degree of success get another pub, I did notice that was the way some of the microbreweries in the UK were doing it or if they had just the brewery they would buy a pub.

I can't complain about all the microbrewers billygoat I had a marvelous IPA through the pump at The Royal George it was by Arctic Fox though the bottled IPA's are entirely different, I do like the Holgate beers too.


----------



## Tahoose

[quote name="wide eyed and legless" post="1286904" timestamp="

Tahoose if you do ever start up in the brewing business make sure it is in a brewery/ pub combined if you get some degree of success get another pub, I did notice that was the way some of the microbreweries in the UK were doing it or if they had just the brewery they would buy a pub.

[/quote]

That's the idea. Best not to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## Brew Matt

Napoleone American Pale Ale Small Batch

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/blog/161/entry-497-viva-la-pale-ale/


----------



## Samuel Adams

Got this lot from Archive yesterday. Bigfoot & old Rasputin are 2 of my favourites. 
Looking forward to trying the sculpin & deschutes beers.


----------



## Motabika

Samuel Adams said:


> Got this lot from Archive yesterday. Bigfoot & old Rasputin are 2 of my favourites.
> Looking forward to trying the sculpin & deschutes beers.


Sculpin is amazing, one of the best beers I have had.

Obsidian Stout is also awesome.


----------



## mwd

Just drinking a Cricketers Arms Captains IPA for the second try not impressed price has risen from $15.95 to $18.99 and all the hops were used in the Spearhead Pale.

BYW Becks 24 bottles $34.00 at Dans special I think until 12.00 21 May.


----------



## panspermian

Curiosity got the better of me and I am now drinking my first lambic. Not really what I thought it would be. Very champagnish, maybe needs a flute glass. 
My overall opinion, I'm in no rush to buy another. 
If treated like a champagne and sipped slowly, I can see how this can work.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

That's a fruit (cherry) lambic. I find them a bit sweet personally. I prefer oud bruins as they're a bit maltier and less sour. Flanders reds are also great but they can be too sour if you're unprepared. Once you get a taste for it, get stuck into some gueuze 
Mmmmmmm


----------



## panspermian

Liam_snorkel said:


> That's a fruit (cherry) lambic. I find them a bit sweet personally. I prefer oud bruins as they're a bit maltier and less sour. Flanders reds are also great but they can be too sour if you're unprepared. Once you get a taste for it, get stuck into some gueuze
> Mmmmmmm


Ok, I'll give those ones a go, when I'm prepared...


----------



## panspermian

As last post was mine too, I don't usually buy beer this often but I can't resist sharing my fave Australian beer, and local too.
Last time I had this I bought a growler, end result was not so good....


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Absolutely loving this year's version. So malty (photo from last night)


----------



## mofox1

Liam_snorkel said:


> Absolutely loving this year's version. So malty (photo from last night)
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1432327327.601223.jpg


Dang - missed that one today.... although between the eleventy stouts/porters/RIS that I had it's possible I didn't miss it.


----------



## roastinrich

Fischer Grande Biere. Only 1.65 euros 66cl bottle 6% abv. Had enough champagne here in Champagne so trying some local brews.

goes well with these amped up twisties!


----------



## yum beer

Hop Thief 7....
A mate said it was disappointing,


he was right.


----------



## droid

forbidden fruit, been 10 years since I had one, I was more excited about it back then but still tasty


----------



## Tahoose

Drinking a stout

Harviestoun - Ola Dubh

8% and aged in scotch whiskey casks. Pretty nice!!


----------



## Bribie G

Looks like it should be nasty hobo beer but actually it has a good malt depth, very rich bready aroma with heaps of hop and a good head. At 8.6 % ABV it's also lethal. I may have posted this last year but I'm too pissed to remember.

Ingredients are a surprise, I was expecting syrups etc but this is AG... Malt and Wheat, real hops (not hopfenextract etc).

Currently only $5.50 a tin from Liquorstax outlets. Drunk for fifteen bucks, dead drunk for twenty bucks, dead for fifty bucks.


----------



## Lincoln2

Chav.


----------



## mwd

Bribie G said:


> Looks like it should be nasty hobo beer but actually it has a good malt depth, very rich bready aroma with heaps of hop and a good head. At 8.6 % ABV it's also lethal. I may have posted this last year but I'm too pissed to remember.
> 
> Ingredients are a surprise, I was expecting syrups etc but this is AG... Malt and Wheat, real hops (not hopfenextract etc).
> 
> Currently only $5.50 a tin from Liquorstax outlets. Drunk for fifteen bucks, dead drunk for twenty bucks, dead for fifty bucks.


Never seen that one before anywhere.

I used to love a few cans of Carlsberg Special Brew when I was younger or when visiting Singapore or Malaysia hit the 7 Eleven store fridge.


----------



## Bribie G

Tropical_Brews said:


> Never seen that one before anywhere.
> 
> I used to love a few cans of Carlsberg Special Brew when I was younger or when visiting Singapore or Malaysia hit the 7 Eleven store fridge.


A few Liquorstax seem to have popped up in Townsville, but nothing further North unfortunately.

They are huge in NSW where they are a "third force" against Woolies and Coles, and directly import a heap of stuff from Bavaria Brewery in the Netherlands like Bavaria, Hooten, Claro, 8.6 etc etc.


----------



## droid

chanced upon this





at the Yarragon ale house, I bought 12 vessels ranging from 330ml to 640. mostly 330's though and it cost $122 but like I said to the mrs I think the last time I went there was 2 or 3 years ago

this is some tasty stuff


----------



## roastinrich

just got a flight of wit blonde and Amber from Gruut.


----------



## roastinrich

Rochefort 6


----------



## droid

[SIZE=medium]

[/SIZE]



[SIZE=medium]

[/SIZE]


inspired by an earlier post and a recalled by a remarkably clear, though sadly ~ occasional memory when seen in shop

phew bloody 'ell, we're getting extreme


----------



## chrisso81

I love Pernicious Weed and the label is awesome, just wanna scoop up that chick in the green and get her to safety!


----------



## roastinrich

La Trappe Witte . A little more body than a Hoe and IMHO better made all round.


----------



## roastinrich

Achel Blonde 8%abv


----------



## roastinrich

I found this one at a little place in the countryside. Not a bad drop of dark fizzy stuff. Like a party in my mouth.


----------



## Danwood

Yeah, s'alright...I s'pose.

From a distance, it looks like a goon of Westy.


----------



## Topher

Liam_snorkel said:


> Absolutely loving this year's version. So malty (photo from last night)
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1432327327.601223.jpg


Had one last night. Its a more than a little bit amazing. 

$15 bucks a 500ml bottle though... dont remember it being so pricey. Is my bottlo taking the piss?


----------



## Danwood

I'm really looking forward to mine now.

A mate bought me a commemorative ceramic bottle of Stone beer (the pack included a regular glass bottle too) a few years back. That was $50 ish for 2x 500ml bottles !


----------



## Bridges

Tonight's selection


----------



## Topher

Danwood said:


> I'm really looking forward to mine now.
> A mate bought me a commemorative ceramic bottle of Stone beer (the pack included a regular glass bottle too) a few years back. That was $50 ish for 2x 500ml bottles !


Awesome. I'm not really complaining about the price.......it is a fantastic and memorable beer and well worth the money. I just know this bottlo pumps up the prices.


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Hi guys 

Tonight's game changer. 




To Ol & Brew Dog - Hardcore Maelk

A scotch BA, IIPA, milk stout. **** classic styles. This is beer.


----------



## TheWiggman

Picked up a Grand Ridge Brewery gift pack for $12.50 at my local. Mega bargain. Excitedly I took them home and cracked open the pilsner to allow the yeast to settle in the others. 
Blatant yeast hit. Bottle conditioned?
Never has a bottled conditioned pilsner before. Back in the fridge, then poured later on. 


WAY overcarbinated. More head built after the photo and I had to scoop some off, twice When sipping it would fizz up in my mouth. Head is unpleasantly bitter, and aroma metallic and equally unappealing. The beer itself seems ok but ruined by the carbonation.


----------



## TheWiggman

Their 'Gold'. MUCH better. The aroma is a mixture between plum and apricot, honestly almost like a juice. To taste, very sweet but in no way sickening. Very enjoyable.


----------



## manticle

GR have issues.
Diacetyl is/has been prominent in may of their beers for yonks.Good guys, average beer, despite their awards.


----------



## Bridges

I loved the GR sarsbeerilla stout. Awesome beer, most of the rest though meh...


----------



## roastinrich

It's InBev buts it not bad. A bit meaty as it warms.


----------



## WarmerBeer

manticle said:


> GR have issues.
> Diacetyl is/has been prominent in may of their beers for yonks.Good guys, average beer, despite their awards.





Bridges said:


> I loved the GR sarsbeerilla stout. Awesome beer, most of the rest though meh...


Their Moonshine and Supershine are both really good beers, imho.

We recently blind-judged the Moonshine as a Strong Scotch Ale in a club competition (it was intended as the calibration beer, but we put it in mid-field) and it scored highest amongst some pretty quality entries.

The Supershine is a great fireside sipper. You sure pay a hefty pricetag for it, though.


----------



## droid

real hop head stuff, very tasty


----------



## Curly79

I nearly got a bottle of that myself tonight droid. Settled for this instead...


----------



## Curly79

My first porter. Pretty impressed. Might be too drunk to get from the shed to the house at this rate.


----------



## CrookedFingers

A first for me too.



I don't need to describe it to you blokes. 
All I shall say.
It is very nice.


----------



## roastinrich

View attachment 80980

Greene King IPA from the cask.
Nothing quite like a hand piped IPA before dinner.


----------



## roastinrich




----------



## roastinrich

Nice drop. Big Belgian yeast aromas.


----------



## TheWiggman

You've got a Northside Novice beer budget there roastin. 
...

(Come back NN)


----------



## Brew Forky

CrookedFingers said:


> A first for me too.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1432986974.066610.jpg
> 
> I don't need to describe it to you blokes.
> All I shall say.
> It is very nice.


It's little cousin is a good plan for a Sunday Arvo session in Adelaide Autumn:


----------



## Spiesy

Bridges said:


> Tonight's selection
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG1120.jpg


Racer 5 is an awesome beer. I preferred it to the Stone IPA's that everyone seems to go on about. Shitload of hop flavour without an imbalance towards bitterness.


----------



## Spiesy

I always look forward to the annual release of this beer, never disappoints.


----------



## Bridges

Spiesy said:


> Racer 5 is an awesome beer. I preferred it to the Stone IPA's that everyone seems to go on about. Shitload of hop flavour without an imbalance towards bitterness.


The racer 5 for me was a bit weird, massive hop aroma but somehow not as much of a hop flavour, good beer just the aroma was promising me more than the beer delivered. Thoroughly enjoyed it though.


----------



## Spiesy

Bridges said:


> The racer 5 for me was a bit weird, massive hop aroma but somehow not as much of a hop flavour, good beer just the aroma was promising me more than the beer delivered. Thoroughly enjoyed it though.


Hmm. Not how I recall it. I wonder how fresh it was. I've only ever had it on tap, Stateside.


----------



## Danwood

Spiesy said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1433063268.466885.jpgI always look forward to the annual release of this beer, never disappoints.


Quite porter-ish this year, I thought. More roasty than previous Stone beers.

Very nice, I agree. Went very well with some beef cheek stew and corn bread.


----------



## technobabble66

Sadly not now, but from a few days ago in Osaka. 
Seriously, one of the best Red Ales I've ever had. 
In Japan. From a can. In a 7-11. 




Fwiw, I've been v impressed with the standard of beer from the commercial mega-brewers in Japan. Not really up to craft brewery standards, but they shit all over most of our mega Brewers offerings. 
Unfortunately the craft beer has been hard to find, but this brewery had consistently great beer (the other 2 Brewers I found were a bit disappointing).


----------



## Spiesy

Danwood said:


> Quite porter-ish this year, I thought. More roasty than previous Stone beers.
> 
> Very nice, I agree. Went very well with some beef cheek stew and corn bread.


That it would.


----------



## droid

saved this till last to enjoy with the mrs, batch 18, oak aged - I find ir very interesting how they are doing the quad aged beers. and now I am finally starting to see that there is no hard and fast rule about producing exactly the same beer year in and year out and maybe that RIS I have started thinking about may become a quad instead



pity there was no head, hopefully the retailer will give us something in exchange but we did drink it all so meh, whatever

_BATCH 18 (blended on 15 November 2014) was distributed as follows:_


_Type_

_in BATCH_

_Moscatel_

_50%_

_Brandy_

_16,7%_

_Oloroso_

_16,7%_

_New Oak High Toast_

_16,7%_

_In terms of basis, this Oak Aged Batch 18 is the smaller brother of Batch 17, and as such it has a copper-brown colour and a mixture of muscatel and Quadrupel aromas. In addition to the obvious presence of grapes, one also clearly recognises date and vanilla flavours. This batch has more of a smoky flavour, as newly burnt wood was used. The wood tannins however, are less prominent. As a result, the aromas are softer and creamier, giving the consumer a complex yet highly accessible flavour._
_Characteristics of muscatel: fruity: orange blossom, honey, light orange, raisin; flowery: rose, geranium, lily; spicy: tobacco leave, cider, clove._


----------



## mwd

JS Hop Thief 7 Not much aroma to speak of but quite fruity in hop flavours and easy drinking Not bad value at $51.99 a carton. Only 2 cartons left at my local Dan's staff said it was very popular and going fast.


----------



## roastinrich

View attachment 81006

La Guillotine - Belgian Strong Ale. 
Nicely balance beer with sweet citrus aroma and good firm bitterness on the finish.


----------



## cliffo

Tropical_Brews said:


> JS Hop Thief 7 Not much aroma to speak of but quite fruity in hop flavours and easy drinking Not bad value at $51.99 a carton. Only 2 cartons left at my local Dan's staff said it was very popular and going fast.


Currently $10 for a 6 pack all of June for Dan's members.


----------



## mwd

cliffo said:


> Currently $10 for a 6 pack all of June for Dan's members.


Arrgh and double Arrgh. :beerbang:


----------



## Wrayza

Moondog / Garage Project - Chocolate salty balls. 

Impressive.


----------



## paulyman

Just had a MooBrew Hefeweizen and Sierra Nevada Kellerweis side by side. Much prefer the Kellerweis.


----------



## Tahoose

Yep that is a fantastic beer.

Would still drink the moo brew over quiet alot of other though.


----------



## jyo

The missus brought me home a bottle of Steamrail Hops Dropper Pils last night and I poured it expecting the usual failed Australian attempt at the style.

It's actually really bloody nice, and has plenty of 'that' Euro lager grunge about it and nice hop aroma. I could shut my eyes and imagine a bottle of Budvar. Low end of bitterness at 25 IBU, but they have done a pretty decent job here.


----------



## Mikeyr

Just back from a trip to NZ (Wellington) and had some Black Dog Brewery ales, bloody fantastic real local (i hate the word) craft beers. Fav was the Unleashed both the simcoe and kiwi varieties

Last night had a second go at Nomad Ipa with finger lime ...... know its a local and I'll continue to try their beers, but definitely not one I'll buy again.


----------



## Ciderman

Picked this up in Takayama, Japan. Cost around $9-10 Aus for 500ml. Belgium style strong ale. Unbelievable beer and such a fluke to just pick it off the shelf. Would easily rank amongst the best I've ever tried.


----------



## Brew Forky

jyo said:


> The missus brought me home a bottle of Steamrail Hops Dropper Pils last night and I poured it expecting the usual failed Australian attempt at the style.
> 
> It's actually really bloody nice, and has plenty of 'that' Euro lager grunge about it and nice hop aroma. I could shut my eyes and imagine a bottle of Budvar. Low end of bitterness at 25 IBU, but they have done a pretty decent job here.


I randomly picked up a sixer of it yesterday on the way to a party and agree that it wasn't a bad drop at all. Humorous blurb on the bottle stating the brewer dropping hops from height improves the taste.


----------



## bullsneck

Melbourne Bitter at The Tote

New in kegs. Same MB taste. Still my preferred in the CUB lager family.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Love the Tote.
In another life the band I was in had a couple of EP launches there. Good days.
Great venue.

View attachment 81126


Anyhoo,
Townsville Brewing Co golden ale.
Nice beer, very easy to drink. A tad on the sweet side in the aftertaste but enjoyable. Nice fruitiness from the Amarillo they stated were used.


----------



## RAD

I try and make a point of getting a bottle of some sort of craft beer when I go to the bottle shop (I like to keep the bottles too), yesterday I grabbed a bottle on Rogue Dad's little helper black IPA not a bad drop went down a treat. At 15 bucks a bottle you don't want to be drinking too many


----------



## Bridges

Rodenbach Grand Cru.
needed a haiku

grand cru many things
I consider while sips taste
of awesome high five


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Currently in warmer climes drinking Carlsberg Royal Stout 8 percent $14 / slab


----------



## mwd

wide eyed and legless said:


> Currently in warmer climes drinking Carlsberg Royal Stout 8 percent $14 / slab


Pheeew that is cheap not on the duty free island of Langkawi by any chance.?


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Spot on


----------



## mwd

wide eyed and legless said:


> Spot on


We expect a few postings in the Single Malt thread then too. :drinks:


Carslberg Special Brew available in all the corner 7 Eleven type stores and plenty Hoegaarden to be had.


----------



## mwd

Sierra Nevada Torpedo in the bargain bin at Dans $16.19 Forgotten how good this IPA tastes just yummy enjoyed the first immensely.


----------



## droid

*prickly moses red*
*

*
*my BIL and I tried to give the prickly moses team some tips on their bus design at the ballarat beer festival while we waited in line but they thought we were just pissed idiots - how rude!? anyway after being a real hop (fwd) head type drinker (IPA/APA for too long probably) this style is warming to me. its subtle but attractive...i'm not sure if it is my imagination but there seems to be a slight albeit faint, cola taste? nice by the fire cheers*


----------



## Spiesy

Deschutes Inversion IPA. 

Very nice. Beautifully balanced on all fronts. A fair hit of lingering bitterness to offset the alcohol. Medium body. Dryish finish to accommodate the sweetness from the alcohol. But the hop flavour is a great balance between bright and dark, fruity and dank. Aroma leans more towards the dank.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Splashed out. Nice beer.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Beer is good. If i added rye to my black ipa recipe and refined it i would have a wookey jack. 
Tastes like fruit punch and dank in one. Just what i love. 
I do NZ hops with American Hops like chinook and columbus. You just cant beat that combo. 
Anyway great beer Firestone Walker.


----------



## roastinrich

Fresh Budvar @ Heathrow. Classic pils. Sh!ts on American Budweiser.


----------



## Ciderman




----------



## Ciderman




----------



## Ciderman




----------



## Ciderman

A selection of beers sampled in Japan. Some good bars over there too.


----------



## technobabble66

Hey Ciderman, what did you think of the Echigo Red Ale? 
I was really impressed (see my post from a week or 2 ago) and thought it's one of the best Reds I've ever had (though maybe because I'd been drinking mainly lager by comparison). 
Fantastic malty flavour with a hint of toastiness and a nice spicy (hop) presence to compliment the malts. 

Overall I was quite impressed with the basic quality/standard of the Japanese beers, though their craft beer has a long way to go - still few and far between.


----------



## michaeld16

Finally introduced to the world of sour beers. I think im in love


----------



## michaeld16

Thanks slowbeer online. Anyone kmow where to buy some sours north tassie?


----------



## Ciderman

technobabble66 said:


> Hey Ciderman, what did you think of the Echigo Red Ale?
> I was really impressed (see my post from a week or 2 ago) and thought it's one of the best Reds I've ever had (though maybe because I'd been drinking mainly lager by comparison).
> Fantastic malty flavour with a hint of toastiness and a nice spicy (hop) presence to compliment the malts.
> Overall I was quite impressed with the basic quality/standard of the Japanese beers, though their craft beer has a long way to go - still few and far between.


I think it's such a tough market to crack because every venue that sells food has one of either Kirin, Sapporo or Asahi on tap. There is just no choice. 

I picked the eyes out of the supermarkets and liquor stores but it's all fairly mainstream. Once you find some craft beer it's good without being great. The echigo was good I thought but I wouldn't rush out to buy it again. 

I noticed in the craft bars (of which there were not many) that I found the best craft beers. Everything seemed to be hazy on purpose to differentiate it from the mainstream lagers.


----------



## Dave70

Grabbed a few Hitachino beers from Plonk last weekend. Spewing they didn't have the Red Rice ale. 

Oh..nice.
They claim coffee beans added to the boil in this. If that's the case, I guess thats how it should be done. No astringency, just big roasty flavor. Could maby use a little more body.








Not so much a fan of the sweet. Confirmation that I simply dont like lactose in beer, even when added by professional brewers. Kind of weaksause at 4% but you'd never pick it on mouthfeel. 







Japanese take on an IPA? Fruity, malty slightly tart and aged in aged in cedar casks. Certainly not a traditional IPA and far more interesting than many.
Delicious. 







Last and least. 
Heard some big talk about this beer - meh. Stout maby, but to restrained across the board to be called an imperial. Knew I should have grabbed the Rouge instead..







Notable mention also was the 4 pack of Torpedo cans I got for $18. My burps smelt like a pine and citrus scented Ambi pur.


----------



## Tanked

Special order from Germany Arrived today.
Smoothest beer I know and travelled well.


----------



## Spiesy

Holidaying at this pimped out house just outside of Daylesford. 

When in Rome...


----------



## slcmorro

Spiesy said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1434444827.382597.jpgHolidaying at this pimped out house just outside of Daylesford.
> 
> When in Rome...


I remember you said you were going there. Try to get TO Holgate if you can!


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Kostritzer Black Lager, $7.20 a six pack, a malty taste quite refreshing but would not go back for seconds.
Bought in the GST free haven of Langkawi,had with a street meal of rice, beef curry and deep fried mushrooms in batter for $1.00


----------



## Spiesy

slcmorro said:


> I remember you said you were going there. Try to get TO Holgate if you can!


Heading there tomorrow mate!


----------



## hwall95

roastin said:


> Fresh Budvar @ Heathrow. Classic pils. Sh!ts on American Budweiser.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1434200573.870295.jpg


Out of curiosity how does it compare to the one we get in Australia? Had a bottle tonight and it was decent but could imagine it being greater when fresh.


----------



## Spiesy

Holgate Mt. Macedon Ale - from the brewery. 

Served bloody cold, but nicer than I remember it.

Also tried the Keller Bier, and ESB and Temptress on hand pump. Both had beautiful mouthfeel and body but missed some of the bubbles. Mind you, the Temptress seems to have lost some of its chocolate even in the bottle form.


----------



## roastinrich

hwall95 said:


> Out of curiosity how does it compare to the one we get in Australia? Had a bottle tonight and it was decent but could imagine it being greater when fresh.


 can't say I've tried one in Oz. That one though, you could definitely smell and taste the saaz and it finished fairly dry with a hint of bitterness on the finish.


----------



## Spiesy

Holgate ESB. 

A very nice drop. Traditional ESB finished with Galaxy, that seems to give it a little lift. Need to let this warm up a little.


----------



## slcmorro

Spiesy said:


> Also tried the Keller Bier, and ESB and Temptress on hand pump.


So so so good. Didn't have any Keller when I was there, but that Temptress.... to die for.


----------



## Spiesy

Mountain Goat Surefoot Stout. 

"Dark, roasted malts dominate the palate", says he can. Hmm. I usually eagerly await the annual arrival of his brew, but this is the most plain-Jane "approachable" version of the MG Stout that I've ever had. 

Nothing wrong with it, just nothing really right with it.


----------



## Spiesy

slcmorro said:


> So so so good. Didn't have any Keller when I was there, but that Temptress.... to die for.


I'd normally agree. But I found the roast to be lacking this time round. Couldn't find the chocolate or supposed vanilla. 

Had a Fuller's Double Choc Stout later on and certainly picked out the chocolate in that brew.


----------



## slcmorro

Spiesy said:


> I'd normally agree. But I found the roast to be lacking this time round. Couldn't find the chocolate or supposed vanilla.
> 
> Had a Fuller's Double Choc Stout later on and certainly picked out the chocolate in that brew.


Wow. I found the Temptress to be absolutely amazing when I went. That was back in April. I've got a Fullers Black Cab Stout in the shed - will be going in the face during tonight's Hawks match!


----------



## Spiesy

slcmorro said:


> Wow. I found the Temptress to be absolutely amazing when I went. That was back in April. I've got a Fullers Black Cab Stout in the shed - will be going in the face during tonight's Hawks match!


Last time I had it on tap was prob around April as well. And it was very good. That was on draught from Raccoon Club in Preston.

The pot on hand pump from the brewery was nice, it just lacked character.


----------



## Blind Dog

Spiesy said:


> I'd normally agree. But I found the roast to be lacking this time round. Couldn't find the chocolate or supposed vanilla.
> Had a Fuller's Double Choc Stout later on and certainly picked out the chocolate in that brew.


was it Fullers or Young's double Choc stout? Haven't seen a Fullers version, but their double stout is heaven so if theyve done a Choc version I'd be keen to try a pint or six


----------



## Spiesy

Blind Dog said:


> was it Fullers or Young's double Choc stout? Haven't seen a Fullers version, but their double stout is heaven so if theyve done a Choc version I'd be keen to try a pint or six


Good call, it was Young's.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Firestone Walker Union Jack IPA :icon_drool2:

Brilliant IPA.


----------



## Topher

Where are you getting the Firestone beers Pratty?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Spiesy said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1434612901.012782.jpg
> Mountain Goat Surefoot Stout.
> 
> "Dark, roasted malts dominate the palate", says he can. Hmm. I usually eagerly await the annual arrival of his brew, but this is the most plain-Jane "approachable" version of the MG Stout that I've ever had.
> 
> Nothing wrong with it, just nothing really right with it.


I thought it was shit. Had about as much flavour as cartlon black, I could see right through it, and it was more like a stout cut with soda water.


----------



## Spiesy

Liam_snorkel said:


> I thought it was shit. Had about as much flavour as cartlon black, I could see right through it, and it was more like a stout cut with soda water.


Good to know I'm not alone. 

Maybe the shift to cans came with a change in brew philosophy. "Appeal to the masses"?


----------



## Brew Forky

Managed to snap a pic of my Black Ball Porter last night. Dark and smoky with a chocolate flavour and hints of citrus hops. At 8% abv it is well balanced, only tasting the alcohol on the first sip. Normally not liking smoked malts in beers, I found it not over whelming as many can be.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Spiesy said:


> Good to know I'm not alone.
> 
> Maybe the shift to cans came with a change in brew philosophy. "Appeal to the masses"?


I don't know, they might have just botched it. Maybe the recipe needs to be tweaked for large scale brewing at Asahi. Either way I'm going to be reluctant to buy it again.

LC - Return of the Dread stout on the other hand is excellent!


----------



## Spiesy

Liam_snorkel said:


> I don't know, they might have just botched it. Maybe the recipe needs to be tweaked for large scale brewing at Asahi. Either way I'm going to be reluctant to buy it again.
> 
> LC - Return of the Dread stout on the other hand is excellent!


Will have to give it a go. 

If you haven't tried Founders Porter, you need to. My favourite Porter/Stout over the last couple of years. So rich, chocolatey and roasty with just a hint of smoke.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Topher said:


> Where are you getting the Firestone beers Pratty?


Picked it up from Warners at the Bay bottlo in Warners Bay (Newcastle,NSW).


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Spiesy said:


> Will have to give it a go.
> 
> If you haven't tried Founders Porter, you need to. My favourite Porter/Stout over the last couple of years. So rich, chocolatey and roasty with just a hint of smoke.


 yeah it's great, and the Founders imperial stout is a cracker too.


----------



## madpierre06

Liam_snorkel said:


> LC - Return of the Dread stout on the other hand is excellent!


Smoothest easiest drinking stout I've ever had, too bloody mor'ish for something sitting at 7.2%. Went well with a lovely fresh piece of jerky from Orreals at Brendale.


----------



## mwd

LC stout says coming soon on my local Dan's site will be looking out for this one.


----------



## Danwood

Cracking pale from Hawkers. Fresh, hoppy goodness.


----------



## Lowlyf

Cerveceria Mexicana
Cerveceria Mexicana - Pay The Ferryman Porter.

Bloody good.


----------



## Spiesy

Danwood said:


> Cracking pale from Hawkers. Fresh, hoppy goodness.


Great beer.


----------



## Leviathan

Cracked into Sierra Nevada 2015 Beer Camp Hoppy Lager , tastes like a strong Knappstein Reserve to me despite the hops list not containing any Nelson, how do SN hide the ABV, (7% in this case) so well?


----------



## Trevandjo

Sierra Nevada Hop Hunter IPA. Brewed with a mix of fresh cones and distilled hop oil. 


A cracking beer.


----------



## mwd

Trevandjo said:


> Sierra Nevada Hop Hunter IPA. Brewed with a mix of fresh cones and distilled hop oil.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1434768741.711160.jpg
> A cracking beer.


Where did you get it? Been waiting a few months for this one supposed to be in Dan's.


----------



## TheWiggman

I love the idea of supporting micro and local breweries. On the way home from Wangaratta today we decided to have lunch at the Buffalo Brewery. It turned out to be a small pub that brewed it's own beer. 
No stout on tap, so I tried their lager. Check out the clarity below:


Absolutely battled my way through the glass. Worst tap beer I've ever had by miles. I've tipped out my own brews that have been better than this (honestly). All sorts of esters flying out the glass and as a guess was fermented in the mid to high 20's. Probably extract, or grain delivered milled and stored in the ceiling cavity for 6 months before being used. 
Maybe their other beers are better but no way was I going to risk it. A shame really, I would love to be supportive but it was just awful.


----------



## mwd

Just ordered a case of Nomad Brewing Company Jet Lag IPA from Dan's Online Free Delivery. Hope it will be worth it at $87.00 a case not cheap for 330ml bottles.


----------



## Trevandjo

Got it in Bendigo at "the Dispensary" they have a superb range of craft beers.


----------



## Trevandjo

TheWiggman said:


> I love the idea of supporting micro and local breweries. On the way home from Wangaratta today we decided to have lunch at the Buffalo Brewery. It turned out to be a small pub that brewed it's own beer.
> No stout on tap, so I tried their lager. Check out the clarity below:
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1434777532.742692.jpg
> Absolutely battled my way through the glass. Worst tap beer I've ever had by miles. I've tipped out my own brews that have been better than this (honestly). All sorts of esters flying out the glass and as a guess was fermented in the mid to high 20's. Probably extract, or grain delivered milled and stored in the ceiling cavity for 6 months before being used.
> Maybe their other beers are better but no way was I going to risk it. A shame really, I would love to be supportive but it was just awful.


 pheew! I was going to go there but got sidetracked.


----------



## Motabika

Just had these two excellent beers, really shows the difference a yeast can make to the same base recipe. {attachment=81324:ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1434782770.725379.jpg]


----------



## Spiesy

Tropical_Brews said:


> Just ordered a case of Nomad Brewing Company Jet Lag IPA from Dan's Online Free Delivery. Hope it will be worth it at $87.00 a case not cheap for 330ml bottles.


Great beer from a solid brewery.


----------



## mwd

Yes looking forward to this should be good from reviews Lychee and a touch of finger lime to add to the fruity character maybe should have ordered two cases seeing as a case of 30 CA Spearhead only lasts about 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Spiesy

Aah, Guiness. One of the worlds most overrated beers. 

As bland and boring as I remember it. 

Faint metallic and cardboard vibes. **** all else. 

(Bottle kindly left behind by a recent guest).


----------



## CrookedFingers

Great in a can too I see.


----------



## DU99

was in First Choice.they had beer called harviestoun.the golden ale have had better.the black ale nice roasted flavours,hint of chocolate,nice beer


----------



## slcmorro

No pics, but I had LC Return of the Dread and their Winter Solstice IPA last night in Geelong. Top drops!


----------



## yum beer

LC Return of the Dread, consumed whilst cooking the barbie tonight, not too bad,
Its actually got some flavour other than just throat tearing roast.
May need to grab a few more while the local bottle has some....


edited for clarification.


----------



## schoey

TheWiggman said:


> I love the idea of supporting micro and local breweries. On the way home from Wangaratta today we decided to have lunch at the Buffalo Brewery. It turned out to be a small pub that brewed it's own beer.
> No stout on tap, so I tried their lager. Check out the clarity below:
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1434777532.742692.jpg
> Absolutely battled my way through the glass. Worst tap beer I've ever had by miles. I've tipped out my own brews that have been better than this (honestly). All sorts of esters flying out the glass and as a guess was fermented in the mid to high 20's. Probably extract, or grain delivered milled and stored in the ceiling cavity for 6 months before being used.
> Maybe their other beers are better but no way was I going to risk it. A shame really, I would love to be supportive but it was just awful.


Ha, I tried their beers about 6 years ago. they were terrible, I was under the impression that a mate of the publican brewed some crap kits and bits out the back and it sure tasted like it. Notice that whenever 'craft beer' is promoted in the North East that Buffalo is never included. There's a reason.


----------



## Samuel Adams

I had a pint of *Little Creatures Bright Ale* and was pleasantly surprised in how nice it was.
I remember being underwhelmed last time I drank it a couple of years ago.
I really liked the hop profile & it was just a really good easy drinking beer.

Was looking at doing a similar brew and I notice the hops are not cascade & motueka anymore they now list liberty, crystal, summer & pacifica.

Anyone else like the new incarnation of this beer ?


----------



## mofox1

Red Hill Scotch Ale last night. Damn treat.

The lovely missus brought a mixed sixer back from her spa weekend. Win-win :lol:

From their website:



> *Scotch Ale 5.8%*
> The colour of burnished copper, strong with a caramely sweetness. A malt driven beer, lightly balanced with our own Goldings and Willamette fresh hop flowers. The grain make up in this beer is a tightly kept secret. It has taken 7 years to perfect and is a very special blend of English Malts, some of which are dark roasted to impart the toffee and sweet flavours of this ale.
> 
> Malt: Marris Otter, Crystal, Roast Barley
> 
> Hops Bittering: Willamette / Goldings, Aroma: Goldings
> 
> Original Gravity: 1063
> Bitterness: 17 IBU


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Spiesy said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1434792801.447455.jpg
> Aah, Guiness. One of the worlds most overrated beers.
> 
> As bland and boring as I remember it.
> 
> Faint metallic and cardboard vibes. **** all else.
> 
> (Bottle kindly left behind by a recent guest).


You got the wrong Guinness.Foreign Extra is the one you want.


----------



## mwd

Leviathan said:


> Cracked into Sierra Nevada 2015 Beer Camp Hoppy Lager , tastes like a strong Knappstein Reserve to me despite the hops list not containing any Nelson, how do SN hide the ABV, (7% in this case) so well?


Half way down my first pack already. At 50IBU nothing like a lager except nice and crisp. More hops up front than any Australian IPA I have ever tasted a wonderful smooth drinkable beer. Anybody who likes a good IPA should seek this one out. I wish somebody would clone this and put it out as a regular brew. Had to ask at my local Dan's they had it all hidden away in the storeroom. 

http://www.sierranevada.com/beer/seasonal/beer-camp-hoppy-lager


----------



## Danwood

I'm quite enjoying the malt in this as it warms up.

I haven't had a Kilkenny in a while. The last time was probably on tap at Pig and Whistle, Olinda.

An approximate recipe will have to be sought out, I think. 

Also, not bad value at $23 for 6x 440ml cans (Docs, Ringwood)


----------



## Bridges

Ballast point big eye IPA. It'd been a while but damn this is a nice drop.


----------



## Danwood

I'm all over the Creatures this evening.

I really love their IPA. Toffee malt and marmalade hops, winning combo.

And the Dread for afters. Tried a bottle the other day, also very good.

The IPA is their best regular IMO, probably tied with Dread for my affections. 

Hmm, malty/hops VS malty/roast....FIGHT !


----------



## welly2

Bridges said:


> Ballast point big eye IPA. It'd been a while but damn this is a nice drop.


Certainly is. I may get stuck into a couple during my afternoon brewing session today


----------



## mwd

Bridges said:


> Ballast point big eye IPA. It'd been a while but damn this is a nice drop.


Try SN Hoppy Lager it is also a cracker made with Ballast Point input and around the same price at Dan's loving it on my second of the day must hit the shop for more.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Went to the Pig and Whistle Olinda on Sunday had the Return of the Dread on tap, a little disappointing after reading the other reviews but I will wait until I have tried it from the bottle before I make a decision, at the moment still prefer the Coopers stout, had a pint of Old Speckled Hen first I have had for a couple of years and I did enjoy it, apart from it being too cold.
The meal as usual was faultless.


----------



## Danwood

I suggested their serving temp was too low last time I was in there.

I got the response of ''Yeah, it's quite cold outside, maybe that has something to do with it?'' from the girl who served me. I left the conversation there.

The beers are great, but you need to brush with Sensodyne toothpaste for at least a week before going for a pint.

Or order a few pints each in the first round so they can warm up a bit...


----------



## Tahoose

Had the pirate life pale ale last night, couple of ex brew dog brewers that have set up in Adelaide. Nice drop, true American pale ale. 

Also had the dogfish head 60 min IPA. Also another nice drop.


----------



## Bridges

Deschutes fresh squeezed IPA. Supposed to be citra and mosaic, nice drop but maybe I was expecting a bit much from it, I was wanting to be super impressed, blown away, but all I can say is that it's a pretty good IPA, (brewed Feb 18th 2015) The ballast point big eye I'm having now is probably better.
YMMV.


----------



## Spiesy

Bridges said:


> Deschutes fresh squeezed IPA. Supposed to be citra and mosaic, nice drop but maybe I was expecting a bit much from it, I was wanting to be super impressed, blown away, but all I can say is that it's a pretty good IPA, (brewed Feb 18th 2015) The ballast point big eye I'm having now is probably better.
> YMMV.


Not really that freshly squeezed then.


----------



## Bridges

Spiesy said:


> Not really that freshly squeezed then.


Nah not at all. Maybe you're onto something there!


----------



## Spiesy

Bridges said:


> Nah not at all. Maybe you're onto something there!


I had it fresh at GABS last year, was pretty awesome.


----------



## mwd

Tropical_Brews said:


> Try SN Hoppy Lager it is also a cracker made with Ballast Point input and around the same price at Dan's loving it on my second of the day must hit the shop for more.


Surprised there has been no other comments on this one. Probably one of the best beers I have ever had here without travelling to the U.S.


----------



## Seaquebrew

Had 2 schooners of Tooheys Old with my lunch today 

After almost 20 years, I'm wondering why it took so long to get back to it 

Very enjoyable

Cheers


----------



## djgilmore

Ballast Point Calico amber ale at their tasting room in San Diego. Also tried the big eye IPA and picked up a 6 pack of Sculpin.


----------



## djgilmore

Went to congregation ale house in long beach California, had the drakes 1500, really good pale ale (I would almost call it am ipa) and then had a Pliny the elder. Soooo much flavour and aroma. Killed my palate after that , had a couple of Sierra Nevada pale ales after that back at the hotel and they tasted like a band lager.


----------



## welly2

Had a Feral Sly Fox tonight. Was described as a summer ale. Had my reservations but it was bloody tasty. Loads of fruit and loads of bitter hops. Well nice.


----------



## Spiesy

welly2 said:


> Had a Feral Sly Fox tonight. Was described as a summer ale. Had my reservations but it was bloody tasty. Loads of fruit and loads of bitter hops. Well nice.


Why the reservations? One of the countries best breweries.


----------



## welly2

Spiesy said:


> Why the reservations? One of the countries best breweries.


Every beer I've had described as a "summer ale" has always been a bland, weak, tasteless disappointment.

Example, and probably not a good one but had a bottle of this over the weekend:






I know it's XXXX and I shouldn't expect anything great from them anyway but honestly, it literally tasted of nothing. I'm not exaggerating, it really had absolutely no flavour at all. I've had a few other summer ales and lagers in the past and same thing - no flavour to speak of. Call me controversial but I fail to see the point of making a beer that tastes of nothing.


----------



## Lowlyf

welly2 said:


> Every beer I've had described as a "summer ale" has always been a bland, weak, tasteless disappointment.
> 
> Example, and probably not a good one but had a bottle of this over the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's XXXX and I shouldn't expect anything great from them anyway but honestly, it literally tasted of nothing. I'm not exaggerating, it really had absolutely no flavour at all. I've had a few other summer ales and lagers in the past and same thing - no flavour to speak of. Call me controversial but I fail to see the point of making a beer that tastes of nothing.


I am totally with you on this. All my mates drink this rubbish, and for roughly $45 a carton, WHY!? I see absolutely no point this shit


----------



## Lowlyf

Founders Dirty Bastard Scotch Ale.

First time I have had this and just wow. So much flavour in one mouthful. 7 types of malt, 50 IBU and 8.5 ABV.
Pretty exy, I paid $35 for a 6pack but man so worth it


----------



## madpierre06

welly2 said:


> Every beer I've had described as a "summer ale" has always been a bland, weak, tasteless disappointment.
> 
> Example, and probably not a good one but had a bottle of this over the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's XXXX and I shouldn't expect anything great from them anyway but honestly, it literally tasted of nothing. I'm not exaggerating, it really had absolutely no flavour at all. I've had a few other summer ales and lagers in the past and same thing - no flavour to speak of. Call me controversial but I fail to see the point of making a beer that tastes of nothing.



Then they have achieved precisely the result they were after...nothing there which can offend and therefore turn anyone off drinking it. The perfect commercial beer.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Top IPA!! 

Bells Two Hearted Ale


----------



## DU99

got offer on bottom of woolworth's docket's.John Boston Golden/Pale Ale.6pack $10 or slab for $39.have bought both.Not a bad beer's.my 2 cents


----------



## Kingy

Pratty1 said:


> Top IPA!!
> 
> Bells Two Hearted Ale
> 
> WP_20150709_001.jpg


The clone recipe at beersmith recipes is a cracker to.


----------



## Spiesy

Beautiful stout from Young's. Hints of licorice and chocolate. Some underlying bitterness. I wouldn't mind more roast, but I do love a fair bit of roast in my stout.


----------



## madpierre06

Spiesy said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1436601776.047454.jpg
> Beautiful stout from Young's. Hints of licorice and chocolate. Some underlying bitterness. I wouldn't mind more roast, but I do love a fair bit of roast in my stout.


Try it poured into a shot of espresso......vewwy vewwy nice!!


----------



## Spiesy

Wow. The most amazing stout aroma I've ever experienced. Smells like coffee tequila. 

Solid stout. 

Recommended.


----------



## Mall

Pratty1 said:


> Top IPA!!
> 
> Bells Two Hearted Ale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20150709_001.jpg


Righto where did you get it? I have done a clone of this and it is an awesome drop..


----------



## Dan Pratt

Mall said:


> Righto where did you get it? I have done a clone of this and it is an awesome drop..


Beer Cartel in Artarmon NSW

http://www.beercartel.com.au/


----------



## Dan Pratt

Holgate Saison.

Excellent beer.


----------



## slcmorro

Red Duck - Dude, You Smoked My Cheery Barrel Aged Ale. 

https://www.facebook.com/deadboxbrewhousereviews/photos/np.1436955832836039.502556964/865894766791247/?type=1&notif_t=notify_me_page


----------



## mwd

Danwood said:


> I'm all over the Creatures this evening.
> 
> I really love their IPA. Toffee malt and marmalade hops, winning combo.
> 
> And the Dread for afters. Tried a bottle the other day, also very good.
> 
> The IPA is their best regular IMO, probably tied with Dread for my affections.
> 
> Hmm, malty/hops VS malty/roast....FIGHT !



Finally got some Return of the Dread in our local Dan's and must say mighty impressed probably one of the best stouts I have had in Australia nice and roasty and very smooth a great winter drink. Hope it remains on the regular brew schedule and not seasonal. 4 packs and price though WTF.

Pity the rest of the LC range is so insipid and expensive.


----------



## Lowlyf

Edited: post below


----------



## Lowlyf

Tropical_Brews said:


> Finally got some Return of the Dread in our local Dan's and must say mighty impressed probably one of the best stouts I have had in Australia nice and roasty and very smooth a great winter drink. Hope it remains on the regular brew schedule and not seasonal. 4 packs and price though WTF.
> 
> Pity the rest of the LC range is so insipid and expensive.


How good is it


----------



## Lincoln2

I've been having some nice Carlton Draught recently. I'm down to 30 cans/day:

http://www.news.com.au/national/police-nab-man-for-dumping-plastic-bags-full-of-beer-cans-on-a-quiet-mulgrave-st-each-day-for-18-months/story-e6frfkp9-1227442944565


----------



## Dave70

welly2 said:


> Every beer I've had described as a "summer ale" has always been a bland, weak, tasteless disappointment.
> 
> Example, and probably not a good one but had a bottle of this over the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's XXXX and I shouldn't expect anything great from them anyway but honestly, it literally tasted of nothing. I'm not exaggerating, it really had absolutely no flavour at all. I've had a few other summer ales and lagers in the past and same thing - no flavour to speak of. *Call me controversial but I fail to see the point of making a beer that tastes of nothing.*



Why not? People pay $500 million + a year for bottled water. Give em what they want I say.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Lincoln2 said:


> I've been having some nice Carlton Draught recently. I'm down to 30 cans/day:
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/national/police-nab-man-for-dumping-plastic-bags-full-of-beer-cans-on-a-quiet-mulgrave-st-each-day-for-18-months/story-e6frfkp9-1227442944565


----------



## slcmorro

Pilsner Urquell. Bbd of 26.05.15, but honestly, these beers don't age out badly. $10 a six pack at the local IGA.


----------



## Dave70

slcmorro said:


> Pilsner Urquell. Bbd of 26.05.15, but honestly, these beers don't age out badly. $10 a six pack at the local IGA.


Visit Prague and drink a fresh one, then get back to us.
*_sniff* _


----------



## slcmorro

Will do. Flying out to Europe 13.09.


----------



## Mr B

I went to Aldi to get some Disan yesterday, and they had Guiness 4 packs for a tenner each.

Well, who's to resist that.

Come tonight, i tried one of them, and, without being a know it all tosser and all that, it was not as good as what I have on tap.

My beers have a nice malt backbone, hops flavour, and a bit of presence.

Not saying it was rubbish at all, as many like it, just that it didnt meet my expectations.

Three left to go.


----------



## BottloBill

WILDE Gluten free Pale Ale 
2014 silver medal Australian international beer awards.

Brewed right here in Newcastle


----------



## mudd

Had a stone&wood pacific ale on tap at Y&J tonight. Actually a bit disappointed. Nice aroma but lacking in backbone. I know its aimed a bit at mass market but really seemed a bit thin. Having said that probably a poor choice for a chilly Melbourne evening. 
Last time I had one was about 4yr ago in the middle of Brizzy summer- it certainly hit the spot then.


----------



## Spiesy

Mr B said:


> I went to Aldi to get some Disan yesterday, and they had Guiness 4 packs for a tenner each.
> 
> Well, who's to resist that.
> 
> Come tonight, i tried one of them, and, without being a know it all tosser and all that, it was not as good as what I have on tap.
> 
> My beers have a nice malt backbone, hops flavour, and a bit of presence.
> 
> Not saying it was rubbish at all, as many like it, just that it didnt meet my expectations.
> 
> Three left to go.


I've always thought it a hugely overrated beer.


----------



## Curly79

[attachment=81938:ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1437217821.576509.jpg

Moon dog Imperial RedskinStout. Far out! What a bloody good beer. Really taste the Redskins. Tastes just like the choc berry big M from years ago. $10 for a 330ml bottle! Very nice all the same.


----------



## mwd

Nomad Brewing Co. Jetlag IPA . Very nice not a gusher but very foamy on first pour. 55IBU nice and bitter with quite a Grapefruit hop flavour. This is the best Australian made IPA I have had so far highly recommended for hopheads.


----------



## Lowlyf

Feral karma citra black IPA. Very very nice


----------



## Leviathan

Got my hands on this bad boy from Dans. The oil is definitely detectable and makes for a different mouthfeel, very light gold colour, not sure what i was expecting it to taste like but its very similar to Punk IPA with a more resiny taste at the back. Slightly underwhelmed tbh, not a bad beer by any means but nothing remarkable.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

that does look bloody clear. I've got a 6 pack in the fridge for tonight, looking forward to it


----------



## mje1980

Hope the pic worked. I thought this beer was fermented solely with brett. Turns out it has brett added but as far as I can gather its a standard ale strain in primary. Anyway it should be decent, when I get home from picking the kids up I'll crack it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

^ it's pretty nice. Grab their 'helios' saison if you see it, it's fantastic (and bretty up the wazoo)


----------



## mje1980

It's ******* awesome!.

Will do mate. I've got a brett IPA going so I tipped the dregs in. Brett IPA is a great idea. Hops + brett is good


----------



## DU99

went to churchill island market..got this selection of beer's 6 For $20..


----------



## TheWiggman

Stand over a sink when you open the lager


----------



## madpierre06

Have had and enjoyed the Moonshine and Hatlifter (I hear they changed the name from the obvious alyternate piece of clothing), really enjoyable beers for mine.


----------



## Salt

Haven't posted on this site for a very lone time, but had to share this one. About to crack into this bad boy after dinner...

The story of the Four Horsemen is a collab between four of NZs top craft brewers...
Luke from Epic, Steve from Hallertau, Joe from Liberty and Kelly from Fork Brewer (formally of Epic, Good George & Thornbridge).

A collab done once a year for the past few years, in an attempt to make the biggest and baddest IPA in NZ. This year is the first time it has been bottled.

A 14% IIIPA...





Will let you know my thoughts once consumed, if it doesn't put me on my ear!


----------



## mwd

St. Stefanus Blonde Abbey Ale in big bottle better than half price from Dan's Online with free shipping $50.00 for 6

Very Very nice Belgan beer lovely yeasty character.


----------



## eldertaco

Salt said:


> Haven't posted on this site for a very lone time, but had to share this one. About to crack into this bad boy after dinner...
> 
> The story of the Four Horsemen is a collab between four of NZs top craft brewers...
> Luke from Epic, Steve from Hallertau, Joe from Liberty and Kelly from Fork Brewer (formally of Epic, Good George & Thornbridge).
> 
> A collab done once a year for the past few years, in an attempt to make the biggest and baddest IPA in NZ. This year is the first time it has been bottled.
> 
> A 14% IIIPA...
> 
> 
> Will let you know my thoughts once consumed, if it doesn't put me on my ear!


Super envious!! How was it?


----------



## Tahoose

Had Young Henry's hop ale last night. Was a little disappointed. It's pretty much an IPA without being called an American or English IPA. 60ibu and 6% ABV. The beer I had was pretty much all bitterness with no apparent flavour or aroma, this I can jut put down to an old bottle, possibly. However the thing was that aside from having 6 or 7 different malts the beer was not all that interesting. 

Hoping that the real ale is good, it won an award overseas last year I think.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

^ bummer. Did you have a blocked nose by any chance? That happens to me sometimes. I've had the hop ale from can and growler and its been very malty with plenty of hop flavour each time, and that's pretty good considering the cans were 2 months off their BB, and the growler had been brought up to Brisbane in a car.


----------



## Tahoose

My girlfriend bought it (longneck) from the brewery last Tuesday. Not blocked up at all. That's why I was confused, shared it with my brother and he didn't mention anything about the aroma either.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

maybe a dud batch


----------



## Dan Pratt

this guy knows how to make my kind of beer!

Better Half IPA (session IPA)

:icon_drool2:


----------



## Dan Pratt

Perfection!


----------



## Motabika

Tahoose said:


> Had Young Henry's hop ale last night. Was a little disappointed. It's pretty much an IPA without being called an American or English IPA. 60ibu and 6% ABV. The beer I had was pretty much all bitterness with no apparent flavour or aroma, this I can jut put down to an old bottle, possibly. However the thing was that aside from having 6 or 7 different malts the beer was not all that interesting.
> 
> Hoping that the real ale is good, it won an award overseas last year I think.


Possibly bad bottle, absolutely killer from the can, lovely malt base and delicious hoppiness, grab it in the can if you see it. The Real ale is also great


----------



## Mall

Friday drinks...


----------



## Salt

eldertaco said:


> Super envious!! How was it?


Really good!

As can be expected, its a bloody big beer. The alcohol is hidden well. Dont get me wrong it is there, but the hops and sweetness hide it well. Super Hoppy...think an Epic Hop Zombie on 'roids.

Supped this over about an hour... 5.5 std drinks, I was pretty warm after finishing it!


----------



## mje1980

Orval last night straight off the shelf in the garage. Really is a great beer. Of course, the dregs got tipped into my Brett IPA as well. Circle of life. Circle of beer at least.


----------



## nosco

Soon to be in the glass....A local small supermarket near me called SIMS has a really good bottle shop for its size and location. Apparently there is only one other store in Footscray but im sure once there was more. They have a great deli too. Every time i go in there i get a nice surprise. Picked up these tonight.


----------



## Tahoose

Where is the sims near you the one in west footscray is on Barkly street. Might pop in on my way home.


----------



## nosco

The other one is in werribee on shaws rd. No more steam beer left coz i bought the last 3 bottles.


----------



## tugger

I have these four to drink tonight. 
First impressions of the chinook, awesome really hoppy 75 ibu and 7.2%. It's an interesting concept.


----------



## TheWiggman

Am interested in cloning this and tried to take a gravity reading. Fizz to the max, no chance. Not as good as the last time I had it so checked the date - bottled 6/2 damn it. Though it says '1056 BOTTLED 6/2/15', so I'm pretty sure I know now what yeast they use now...
Still an enjoyable drop which I recommend. Try it fresh.


----------



## panspermian

Sipping on the IPA now. Smells absolutely beautiful, tastes more bitter than I was expecting but then it is an IPA, not a pale.
The tea is evident, I reckon it's adding another level of bitterness.

Flaming lamington chilli almost non existent, 3/4 through only just getting it.
Forget the 'flaming' part, it really does taste like choc and coconut. It tastes like a flamin' lamington..... 

Oatmeal Stout, nice..., I have only really had my own homebrew version of something like this. This is really nice, but for the price I paid for 500mL, I reckon I can perfect a homebrew recipe as good as this.


----------



## Tahoose

Cheap beers here in the UK. Was drinking a really nice best bitter yesterday at $3.50 a pint. Rogues Amber is cheap at $3 a bottle


----------



## chrisbroadie1985

Mountain Goat - Seven Seeds cross breed coffee stout

loads of mocha in this one. very very good. wish i'd remembered to photo it


----------



## Bribie G

Currently visiting Lismore. After a session with Karmeliter Weissbier from the mini keg, mate and I have retired to a pub in the CBD and quaffing 150 Lashes.
It holds its head up very well as a full malty and hoppy beer.
More than surprised.


----------



## Tahoose

In a pub in Galway. Onto the 2nd pint of Guinness and just polished off some oysters. Enjoying my afternoon really.


----------



## Mardoo

Awesome! Man, I went to a little pub just north of Galway and ordered a dozen oysters and a Guiness. The oysters were each as big as a size 10 shoe. Took me awhile...


----------



## mje1980

Had some monteiths southern pale ale. As with most monteiths, was a very good beer. $55 a case too.


----------



## Mall

Friday drinks


----------



## Danwood

Just been for a successful outing to The Public Brewery for tea and a few pints. Had a chat to old mate Brendan about the Eastland branch...it all sounds very exciting.
And it seems I have now have the 'thirst'.

Brewcult Black IPA. Very nice, Simcoe/Mosaic/Chinook.
The Mosaic isn't really evident over all the resins, but still a good beer.

Ed-Photos don't seem to be uploading tonight


----------



## TheWiggman

The Durham Brewery Temptation. Russian Imperial Stout. 




Oh yeah baby. Hot alcohol notes for sure, roasted dark goodness all 'round and bucket loads of flavour. My first RIS, won't be the last.


----------



## TheWiggman

And this beer, anyone heard of it? Shamefully never tried it before either. Very enjoyable. 


(Brew brat in background with the corkscrew)


----------



## eldertaco

Chimay's a good drop for sure. Not sure if I've had the red but the blue one is great.

Return of the Dread for me. Nice and toasty.


----------



## Brew Forky

TheWiggman said:


> And this beer, anyone heard of it? Shamefully never tried it before either. Very enjoyable.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1440833206.332272.jpg
> (Brew brat in background with the corkscrew)


Have another couple and you wont care he has a corkscrew.


----------



## Mall

In the strip in Las Vegas, check the prices..
https://goo.gl/photos/V3jCkcSqGmJBVdW19
https://goo.gl/photos/1KU2wRm9V6RELQjB7


----------



## earle

mje1980 said:


> Had some monteiths southern pale ale. As with most monteiths, was a very good beer. $55 a case too.


Dan Murphys member special this month. $10 per six pack, as well as their new pointer pale ale


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Bought a six pack of Monteiths Southern Pale Ale, glad I didn't pay any more than the $10.


----------



## Kingy

Had a couple of riversides 777 last night on the back end of a craft beer sampling session at my local. Bloody good beer,easy to drink at 9.2% well worth the $11 a schooner. Num nums


----------



## Danwood

wide eyed and legless said:


> Bought a six pack of Monteiths Southern Pale Ale, glad I didn't pay any more than the $10.


I hate Monteiths....bland shite.
Only the Winter Ale (Dopplebock) is anywhere near drinkable, IMO.


----------



## Mall

From a liquor store in Hollywood, Lagunitas "Little Sumpin Ale". Very hoppy....yum


----------



## kalbarluke

wide eyed and legless said:


> Bought a six pack of Monteiths Southern Pale Ale, glad I didn't pay any more than the $10.


Me too. Rubbish stuff. 

On the upside I bought some Fortitude Pacer 2.8, which is a light beer from Fortitude Brewing company. For a light beer it was full of flavour.


----------



## beaker

wide eyed and legless said:


> Bought a six pack of Monteiths Southern Pale Ale, glad I didn't pay any more than the $10.


Yep, I bought two sixers of the Pointers pale ale for $10 each, but would much rather drink my own. Problem is I needed something to drink while my kegs condition.


----------



## Dan Pratt

I tried the montieths southern pale ale a while ago to see if I liked southern cross hops they use I don't like that hop. It may be why you don't too.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I still have 5 of the six pack left.


----------



## madpierre06

My kids chipped in and bought me a sixer of each on the $10 special for dad's day, nothing special as a beer, certainly drinkable, the fact my kids got 'em for me...they'll do me alright.


----------



## billygoat

Unpasteurized Pilsner Urquell straight from the tank, in The White Horse, Parsons Green.
They claim it is direct from the brewery to the tank. Certainly tastes fresh and has a lovely creamy mouthfeel.


----------



## Dave70

Anytime IPA. Not bad. But more like a APA masquerading as an IPA. Bit thin on it and fizzy. 
Whats on the label has a lot to do with priming your perception of whats in the bottle in my opinion so i was a little underwhelmed.
At $24.95 for a sixer at my local, at least it was priced like a genuine IPA guess.


----------



## mongey

Kingy said:


> Had a couple of riversides 777 last night on the back end of a craft beer sampling session at my local. Bloody good beer,easy to drink at 9.2% well worth the $11 a schooner. Num nums


I'm addicted to riversides 777 at the moment

cant drive past the local botto without popping in to get a longneck


----------



## tugger

I cracked this one open yesterday afternoon. 
It's the closest thing I have found to my double black ipa.


----------



## spog

Just opened this one out of my Father's Day gift.



Prancing Pony Blonde Ale. 4.5% alc. fargin nice.


----------



## cliffo

Murray's Fred


----------



## pat86

I wasn't a big fan of Fred. I think hop hog is a great pale ale but in general a bunch of our Aussie IPAs are pretty weak. Certainly way better and more complex than stuff I brew but hey


----------



## spog

View attachment 83196

Prancing Pony Amber Ale 5.0%. Liking this one as well .
The next is a Coopers Vintage 2015. If this doesn't put me on my arse nothing will.


----------



## Bridges

Started with a sierra nevada hop hunter, pretty good, seemed to be lacking mouthfeel, not as hoppy as I'd hoped, nice drop but. Working through 4 torpedo cans now I think I prefer the torpedo.


----------



## Spohaw

Bridges said:


> Started with a sierra nevada hop hunter, pretty good, seemed to be lacking mouthfeel, not as hoppy as I'd hoped, nice drop but. Working through 4 torpedo cans now I think I prefer the torpedo.


I preferred the hop hunter .... The hops didn't seem so harsh 

Have you tried the hoptimum yet ... That's pretty flash so is their narwhal


----------



## djgilmore

Y-Market IPA at Keg Nagoya (Japan). Nice hoppy beer.


----------



## droid

Hells Gate IPA from Bullant Brewery in Bruthen (East gippsland)
Nice beer albeit a bit deadly...too easy to drink at 6.9%


----------



## Mall

Three Floyd's Yum Yum, American Pale Ale....at Randolph Tavern, Chicago.


----------



## Mall

Farmer Jon's Oatmeal Stout...Heartland Brewer, 41st & 8th New York City.


----------



## Mall

When in Brooklyn NYC, one must have a Brooklyn Lager or three:






Go into any licensed outlet here and the array of craft beer in amazing:


----------



## Dave70

Is that $8.99 for a sixer of Torpedoes? 

*sigh*..


----------



## Mall

Sadly yes, great beer is oh so cheap in USA.


----------



## Danwood

Getting in some preparation for Oktoberfest.

Made up some 'Kraut and drinking a tasty Weiss from an Stein.

If you look carefully at the reflection in the glass, you can just make out my leather shorts.


----------



## Brew Forky

Got onto the Beard Fiction APA off the tap at the Earl of Leicester. Throughly enjoyed every sip. English malt backbone with an in your face hoppiness. I'm guessing Citra is a major player.


----------



## Brew Forky

Danwood said:


> If you look carefully at the reflection in the glass, you can just make out my leather shorts.


All in jest mate:


----------



## Dave70

Not really up on the lingo, but if what they mean by 'earthy' is it tastes kind of like somebody dry hopped it with few handfulls moss including the dirty roots, thats pretty much it. 
In fairness - purchases from Dans, so handling unknown.


----------



## malt and barley blues

billygoat said:


> Unpasteurized Pilsner Urquell straight from the tank, in The White Horse, Parsons Green.
> They claim it is direct from the brewery to the tank. Certainly tastes fresh and has a lovely creamy mouthfeel.


Did you have a Scotch egg with that?


----------



## billygoat

malt & barley blues said:


> Did you have a Scotch egg with that?


Not with the Urquell I didn't, but I had a few Scotch eggs and pork pies at the Great British Beer Festival.


----------



## DU99

*Got a six pack for my recent 65th*


----------



## waggastew

Delicious Friday drinks with a view


----------



## roastinrich

Brings back memories from Las Vegas and Munich.
I could drink 2 gallons of this stuff!


----------



## argon

Went to Newstead Brewery at lunch for the Kaiju! Beer Tap Takeover. Was giving them another go after having the Robohop and finding it quite astringent, which i put down to overextraction, but with hindisght from today's tasting i reckon it's unbalanced and way too bitter for the grain bill.


Gave the Robohop another go… better. Still a bit unbalanced with bitterness dominating. But less/no astringency. Nice aromas though.






Also a Hopped out Red… good. The addition of some crystal malt seemed to build the beer up bit adding sweetness and body to pair with the bitterness and aggro hops. Very good.






They need work on their malt bill and hop schedule for their lighter coloured beers, but the red has come good


----------



## Danscraftbeer

La Sirene. Wild Saison.
Wholey shit this is it! This is what I'm looking for, (as a favourite) that's for sure. Beautiful fruity flavour beer.
Mouthfeel and body too with an Aroma that almost smacks you in the face
(Hallo! good beer here!!!) before you even taste it and then the taste is a conformation that its really good. :chug:


----------



## roastinrich

Time for a Belgian. Is that Wy3711??


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Wolf of the Willows. ISA. Indian Saison I also give a thumbs up too.
Just so happens they are made in Australia. Worthy of a WOW factor there.
After many taste testing of expensive craft commercial beers many I would give a thumbs down I think because they are spoiled in transport. 
The best of all turn out to be made in Australia! B)

If you want better from other worlds then I guess you have to go there.


----------



## pist

I've taken a liking to coopers mild ale, so have just been drinking a bit of that lately. Pretty much is the same beer as the green pale ale, just with less alcohol.
I'm liking having these in the fridge for when I don't feel like drinking an IPA or pale ale, great thirst quencher on a hot day. Smash a few of these down easily after mowing the lawn or whatever.


----------



## mwd

Coopers Black and Tan 50% Celebration Ale 50% Export Stout going down well.


----------



## TheWiggman

Gulden Draak time last Thursday. Absolutely stellar drop for 10.5%. Very well balanced and full of malt and yeast flavour.


----------



## Tony

I found this picture on the internet last night.
Pissed my self laughing, as it just looks like someone has set up a nice photo till the photo bomb happened.


----------



## cliffo

Went to the Squire's Maiden in Newcastle yesterday and they had a Blood Orange Pilsener on tap.

It's the regular Pilsener run through a hop back with cut up blood oranges in it.

It was quite nice on a warm day.


----------



## djgilmore

In NZ at the moment, 6er of this cost about $12au. Not a bad beer. Cascade and nelson sav in a pilsner.


----------



## Dave70

Did a clone (ish) of this last summer. Came out wonderful. Be interesting to do a decotion to get some melanoidens in there for another dimension I reckon.
Crisp, fruity and spicy. Great little quaffer.


----------



## mongey

didint get photos but did a 6 pack of sierra nevade Hop Hunter on sunday arvo . hadnt tried it bofore. thought it was a nice beer

a good balance between their pale ale and the torpedo strength wise


----------



## Dan Pratt

20month old bottle of One from central coast brewery Six String

Its a double IPA and after that long its more like a barley wine now.


----------



## Dan Pratt

No wonder Golden Road where purchased by the big US brew company ABinbev....fkn amazing IPA.


----------



## Ciderman

Pratty1 said:


> 20month old bottle of One from central coast brewery Six String
> Its a double IPA and after that long its more like a barley wine now.
> 
> 
> 
> V__5D18.jpg


I shared one of these with a mate a few weeks back and it took us about two hours to drink it. Beast.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Ciderman said:


> I shared one of these with a mate a few weeks back and it took us about two hours to drink it. Beast.


Two hours geez, it was our friday arvo beer and a mate and I finished it in abouy 10mins.....lol.


----------



## Hpal

roastin said:


> Brings back memories from Las Vegas and Munich.
> I could drink 2 gallons of this stuff!


I think I did drink 2 gallons of that in Munich!


----------



## djgilmore

Mac's Mid Vicious at Down under bar in Auckland airport.


----------



## WarmerBeer

A bit of a session at Yard House in Waikiki. 
First up, Lost Coast Watermelon Wheat


----------



## WarmerBeer

Lost Coast Indica IPA


----------



## WarmerBeer

Ballast Point Skulpin IPA


----------



## TheWiggman

Is there a way I can enlarge those photos?


----------



## mongey

I'm really bad at getitng shots

really into saisons at the moment/ tryign as many different ones as I can

bought a 750ml of Fantôme Saison after a bad day at work tuesday

was really good . kind of subded of the saision funkness compared to some. but damn tasty


----------



## Danwood

TheWiggman said:


> Is there a way I can enlarge those photos?


I can actually see the yeast cells ! They're waving !


----------



## WarmerBeer

TheWiggman said:


> Is there a way I can enlarge those photos?


I blame the vagaries of international travel, smart phone software, and application of high-alcohol IPAs. It actually looks normal size on my phone. Don't know how to fix it from here...


----------



## Mall

Friday office drinks, Yum...


----------



## Danwood

This is a very tasty mid from SW, better that Rogers, I reckon.

Nice little hop presence from the Ella and still with a little body, not too thin.

Smugfuck here only went and won a slab a few weeks ago on Crafty Pint...suck it, losers !


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Boddingtons Pub Ale. - In the 440ml yellow can with the funny bubble capsule inside that makes the entire contents turn to head then settle down.. Not my thing! For my flavour likes this is undrinkable. I tipped it. Absolutely awefull. Its like they forgot to add hops!. Fermented watery malt. Impressive white tiny bubble head that flattens the beer.


Now for my second extremely disappointment since I bought a six pack of it. White Rabbit Pale Ale. You've gotta be kidding me I new from the first smell. This must be light struck or something. Again undrinkable. So annoyed!


----------



## Bribie G

For a dollar a tin I wasn't expecting much, but in fact it's quite drinkable as a throw-down lawnmower beer.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Why bother though?
I had a tough time deciding what to drink this arvo. Ended up choking down 2 litres of rodenbach because you know, it's fancy & foreign 

View attachment 84232


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Pic for above


----------



## Ciderman

Liam_snorkel said:


> Pic for above
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1445758037.610381.jpg


Where is this?


----------



## Danwood

Liam_snorkel said:


> Pic for above
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1445758037.610381.jpg


Decisions, decisions.


----------



## mofox1

Scored myself one of these the other day.


Boatrocker, Roger Ramjet bourbon barrel aged imperial stout.

Mighty fine work boys, mighty fine work.

The bourbon was immediate but not overwhelming. Presented with a slight woody back of mouth, finished dry. If I could afford more I would have got more than just the one.

Oh yeah, I started with the hop bomb. Love it, although I think it was better on tap.


----------



## Mall

Check the impressive beer list at the Randolph Tavern, Chicago..


----------



## CrookedFingers

Hawthorn amber
Good beer.


----------



## MHB

Just dropped into Foghorn
There is a really lovely Farmhouse on tap, and another bigger spiced one on the way, both made with the just finished Wyeast seasonal. Very nice drinking 
Mark


----------



## mje1980

Saw this today at uncle dans. I'll try one this arvo.


----------



## tugger

I'm really liking this one.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

mje1980 said:


> Saw this today at uncle dans. I'll try one this arvo.


Is that the new Mountain Goat?


----------



## mongey

tugger said:


> I'm really liking this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1446097687.715028.jpg


wow the hop ale isdarker than I thought

I have drunk it a bunch of time but straight out of the longneck.

never seen it in a glass


----------



## tugger

I love it. Full of toasty flavours and hops galore.


----------



## TheWiggman

Cavalier Baltic Porter. Found this at the local Bungendore bottle shop amongst the News and VBs. Smelled lovely on opening, really potent chocolate aroma with familiar English notes. First sip tasted alcohol-heavy (7.9% but still...) and after that seemed fairly heavy on crystal. Moderately roasty, strong, but lacking in character and chocolate for me especially considering the aroma.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Tooheys Old and a Bulmers Pear Cider.


----------



## Danwood

I've had a nice little afternoon. Mrs is out with the son and her American friends family, trick-or-treating/begging, which I refuse to do...stupid tradition.
So, I wrought myself up a little 2 tap font from scrap copper and a couple of fittings. Maybe I'll put a centre tap in in the future, don't know yet. 
Very happy with it. I'll let it tarnish now I've taken off the pipe markings with P1200 paper. Should look great covered with beaded condensation.
Anyway, the beer which fuelled me during this was Bridge Rd Little Bling. 
Another very tasty mid, similar to the SW Garden Ale.
I still don't agree with it being called an IPA, cos it's just not. It's a pale, but it's a nice one.
Citrus/slight pine in this one and more crystal flavour, as opposed to peach in the SW.
Cheers

Ed-Stupid, beautiful picture was too big to attach originally.


----------



## Bridges

Love your work Danwood, nice font and a beer I'm looking forward to trying.


----------



## Danwood

It's going to be home to those Perlicks you did a bulk buy for, Bridges. Do you remember ? Think back, it was quite a while ago !


----------



## Bridges

I do indeed, I still haven't found a home for mine either!


----------



## Danwood

We're bad people.


----------



## mongey

Grabbed one if these yesterday. Just a great beer. One of the best IPA's I've had id say.


----------



## Weizguy

MHB said:


> Just dropped into Foghorn
> There is a really lovely Farmhouse on tap, and another bigger spiced one on the way, both made with the just finished Wyeast seasonal. Very nice drinking
> Mark


I enjoyed one there about a week ago. Fruity, and brings da funk.



Pratty1 said:


> Tooheys Old and a Bulmers Pear Cider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20151031_001.jpg


Ah, classic pearing.




TheWiggman said:


> Cavalier Baltic Porter. Found this at the local Bungendore bottle shop amongst the News and VBs. Smelled lovely on opening, really potent chocolate aroma with familiar English notes. First sip tasted alcohol-heavy (7.9% but still...) and after that seemed fairly heavy on crystal. Moderately roasty, strong, but lacking in character and chocolate for me especially considering the aroma.



Yesterday, went to Murray's and tasted a Baltic Porter, after buying myself a growler of their Grand Cru, for home. Their Baltic was 6.5%, roasty, slightly burnt, but very drinkable. Not a lot of caramel, to my tastes, and low on hop character
View attachment 84413
View attachment 84414


----------



## Bridges

Danwood said:


> We're bad people.


With the best intentions...


----------



## TheWiggman

Danwood said:


> Anyway, the beer which fuelled me during this was Bridge Rd Little Bling.
> Another very tasty mid, similar to the SW Garden Ale.
> I still don't agree with it being called an IPA, cos it's just not. It's a pale, but it's a nice one.
> Citrus/slight pine in this one and more crystal flavour, as opposed to peach in the SW.


I read that the Bling Bling (IIPA) was a literal doubling of ingredients of their Bling IPA. It's possible that the Little Bling is just a halving of ingredients. along the same vein.


----------



## Danwood

That definately sounds plausible, The (if I may call you The?)

I'm having a nice,dank,citrusy session tonight.

Group photo...everyone say 'Hopppps' !


----------



## Leviathan

Heads up for anyone that wants a Sierra Nevada Spiegelau glass, i found a heap of these packs in my local Dan Murphies, $24.95 for the 3 beers and the glass aint too bad.


----------



## TheWiggman

My wife was was bored this morning, so I said "have you been to Bright? Let's go for a day trip there". 5 mins of iPadding later my plot was foiled as she realised a brewery was there.
Nevertheless we made it. Tasting paddle:




Lager: a bit typical of lagers at Aussie craft breweries. Not bad, not great, if anything a little too hoppy for a lager in my mind. I would go a CUB offering over this after a long slog on the lawnmower.
Amber ale: Very enjoyable. Has an English edge which is refreshing over all the American options and would definitely be my choice of the 6 should I go for another. In fact the more I think about it, the more I liked it. Recommended.
Pale ale: Did someone say lawn clippings? Sorry, it has Galaxy written all over it and doesn't suit my palate. Quite hoppy for an APA without being bitter.
Witbier: Don't take my advice on this. Tasted like plastic in a glass which is all wheat beers to me.
Porter: Decent porter. Easy on the hops and a moderate balance of roast and bitterness. Unusually, I could taste the alcohol but only came in at 5.7%. Which is par for a porter, don't get me wrong, but had a bit of 'hotness'.
Dubbel: Very keen for an Aussie brewery to take this on. While a decent drop in its own right, it's a big ask to hit the Belgian character one might expect out of a Dubbel. Not a bad effort, but still lacks that wow factor that a Chimay or Leffe or any good Belgian has. I wouldn't go back for the price.

Now being at a craft brewery I couldn't turn down the RIS. Here it is, the big 16% Stubborn Russian 2015




Now we're talking. Thick, velvety and with a distinct hit of chilli on every sip. Yep, chilli. There's no mention of it on the write up but if ever I've tasted chilli in a glass this is it. And I love chilli. It's a sipper for sure but it wasn't overpowered by the alcohol and roast. Each hit had the blend of coffee, roast, chilli and chocolate in the background without the capsaicin bite that you might expect. Not a drop for everyone, but definitely something to be appreciated. The long lasting brown lace of head was very impressive for a beer this big.


----------



## hwall95

Housemate brought me down a study beer because he's a good mate. 

Really enjoy this beer and I got it on special so it was pretty well priced. Real malty and with citrus and fruity hoppiness. Not an intense IPA but very solid and enjoyable. It's great brewery nearby!


----------



## Count

Bright is a top spot for a day trip, my partner doesn't take much convincing to get out there for a stroll through town and a few beers at the brewery...

I was on "The Naz" last night, reads as a 'strong pale ale', perhaps a bit dark for what I was expecting, but a tasty beer all the same


----------



## djgilmore

Goose Island IPA in Chicago airport.


----------



## mongey

did a 6 pack of sierra nevada hoppy lager over the weekend

nice beer. didnt really strike me as a larger but it was tasty


----------



## Bribie G

Balmain Pilsner in 375ml cans from Aldi




If you close your eyes and concentrate on the hops, it's more like a mild APA.

Tin says three hops including Saaz, I sampled the Balmain after a couple of cans of Oettinger and the New Zealand, or whatever, hop really takes over. Motueka maybe?

It lacks the bready richness of a true Pilsener, but not a bad drop ... I hate to say this but with the extra bitterness it displays, it would probably suit a VB drinker who wants to go Hipster. h34r:


----------



## Bribie G

Celebrating the fact that I now live only 30 mins away from an Aldi with Likker I'm into the Fraser Briggs Premium Lager.
At around $9 for a six pack and $30 for a slab it's insanely cheap compared to even the Dutch imports.

Grainy mild flavour, nothing objectionable, light hopping with a pleasantly bitter finish. Probably Dr Rudi all the way.


----------



## TheWiggman

Is that the NZ brewed one Bribie G? I remember giving one of those a go about 3 years back and never went back for seconds. I'd prefer the Rivet.
Wow don't I feel like a beer connoisseur right now.


----------



## mongey

So my mother passed away last year and today is her birthday , so this happened. 

Think the most expensive 6 pack I have ever bought. It's a great beer. 

God damn photos from my phone always upload sideways.


----------



## mstrelan

In Washington DC I had 60 minute IPA on tap for $2 a pint during happy hour. The bartender gave us coupons for $1 pints on our next visit, but being from out of town he let us use them on the spot. Best $1 ever spent.


----------



## mstrelan

Also, here is a photo I took of the original continuous hoping device used by Dogfish Head. Yes, it's an electronic football board game.


----------



## mongey

mstrelan said:


> In Washington DC I had 60 minute IPA on tap for $2 a pint during happy hour. The bartender gave us coupons for $1 pints on our next visit, but being from out of town he let us use them on the spot. Best $1 ever spent.


ha. thats depressing when I think what I paid

really enjoyed the beer. really well balanced and well made. My missues even liked it and stole a bottle and she usally finds the super hoppy IPA's too much

need to try the 90 minute now


----------



## mstrelan

mongey said:


> need to try the 90 minute now


And the 120.


----------



## Topher

Good beer. The label design, and being purple instantly had me thinking of a sour grape lolly like a zappo. 

But it actually tastes like a fizzy sav blanc warhead. I hate sav blanc......but i do not hate this beverage.

Zingy, acidic, crisp. medium body. Smells a bit winey and has the usual sour aromas . Aftertaste is lovely and sweet, but im having trouble enjoying the aftertaste because i keep filling my mouth up with more of this beer.

Great summer beer. Im going to follow this up with a rodenbach grand cru.


----------



## Spohaw

Mmmm rodenbach grand cru mmmm
Liked their Rosso fruit beer too


----------



## Spohaw

Going have a go at these this afternoon 

Looking forward to the lime one


----------



## djgilmore

Samuel Adams Winter Lager (seasonal) in Fort Wayne Airport.


----------



## djgilmore

Now the Rebel IPA, nice beer hoppier than I expected.


----------



## Dave70

Thought this was going to be a bit of a shitter. Not by a long shot. 
Ten bucks a six pack with a Dans card.
Would recommend to a friend.


----------



## tugger

I was given this to try by the guys at yh. 
Big balls,highway to hell the life and death of Bon Scott.


----------



## Danwood

Dave70 said:


> Thought this was going to be a bit of a shitter. Not by a long shot.
> Ten bucks a six pack with a Dans card.
> Would recommend to a friend.


I got a sixer, too. At least 4 have been gushers straight from the fridge. Yours were fine, Dave ?

Hops are there, but very 'messy'... nothing distinct jumps out.

It's ok..... for $10.


----------



## Dave70

^
The three I had on the night were Ok. 
In fairness they were hot on the heels of a typical Dans tasting paddle that included a hop thief 7, Samuel Adams and a Fig Jam IPA. So my delicate palate may have been de sensitized a little.

Take em back. Dans are the Bunnings of liquor when it comes to returns.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Went to Dan's yesterday on the strength of D70's recommendation, all sold out, took that as a good sign,when they did the Monteiths Pale ale there was plenty and I only managed to drink one of the six, they were shockers,even left them in my fridge when I went on holiday 2 cabbages were stolen from my garden but the Monteiths Pale ale were left alone.


----------



## Dave70

Monteiths seem reliably consistent at inconsistency sometimes. 
Dont mind the Black beer though.


----------



## luggy

Mmm nice


----------



## Spohaw

Only got around to these this afternoon 

The lime one had a sickly sweet up front flavour with some bitterness but it had a nice pine lime vanilla creamy taste at the end of it 

The holdin hay time was the nicer of the two 
Kind of reminded me of a abbey ale but less body and with a heap more pleasing flavour ...




For $18 odd for the two it's a bit steep and it seemed more of a novelty than anything 

I wouldn't rush out to get these again


----------



## Mardoo

Spohaw said:


> I wouldn't rush out to get these again


That's usually how I feel about Moondog beers...


----------



## roastinrich

After sanding the deck on a 40º+ day I earned this but was dissapointed there was more clove and no bananna.
Even I can do that!


----------



## roastinrich

As the sun goes down and the palate is beckoning it's time to crack open a lambic from the bounty brought back from Belgium. Deep dark dry cherry notes, albeit somewhat artificial still a welcome change.


----------



## mwd

Dave70 said:


> ^
> The three I had on the night were Ok.
> In fairness they were hot on the heels of a typical Dans tasting paddle that included a hop thief 7, Samuel Adams and a Fig Jam IPA. So my delicate palate may have been de sensitized a little.
> 
> Take em back. Dans are the Bunnings of liquor when it comes to returns.



The good news is Dan's has now started stocking Feral Karma Citra the black IPA very nice and look out for Brewdog Hoppy Christmas a Simcoe single hop IPA bit minty at $7.00 a bottle.


----------



## mwd

mongey said:


> did a 6 pack of sierra nevada hoppy lager over the weekend
> 
> nice beer. didnt really strike me as a larger but it was tasty


Good imitation of an IPA bit old now that was last seen in June round here and was just a one off. I enjoyed it very nice.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Now I learned that Dan Murphies contributes Saison I went in determent to find some. 2 staff members searching inventories could only come up with one bottle on the shelf. Bridge Road Brewers Chevalier Saison. I made this the first beer on a Friday afternoon taste test. The first beer on a clean pallet. I'll give it an excellent. Maybe not the best Saison I have tried but very good thumbs up. I'd say its almost sessional, if only there was more to drink.


----------



## Mardoo

**** me. This beer punishes you for stopping drinking it, . Bretty nose, beautiful overripe mandarine with roast and biscuit, followed by the most punishing bitterness we've seen in a beer. This is what We expect of Stone. Awesome, in the original sense of the word. 




And my apologies, The folks at Stochastity are first in line for props. They were clearly tits-deep in the reality of this reality.


----------



## Danwood

Ha ha.... drinking at Hop Heights this evening, Mardoo ?


----------



## Mardoo

Mmmmmmmmaybe...


----------



## Mall

Port Douglas makes me thirsty...


----------



## Spohaw

Mardoo said:


> **** me. This beer punishes you for stopping drinking it, . Bretty nose, beautiful overripe mandarine with roast and biscuit, followed by the most punishing bitterness we've seen in a beer. This is what We expect of Stone. Awesome, in the original sense of the word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1448024099.847958.jpg
> 
> And my apologies, The folks at Stochastity are first in line for props. They were clearly tits-deep in the reality of this reality.


Got enough hops Mardoo ? 

Big fan of all the stone beers


----------



## Mardoo

I wish! Yob and I were up to no good and splitting hops.


----------



## warra48

Fantastic ale. Beautiful malt, with lovely raisiny toffee notes. Very typically a British Ale. Recommended, you won't regret it.




Light colour, not a lot of malt character, which I guess was designed to let the hops to shine. It's a nice beer, and very like my last batch of AIPA, but I'm a little disappointed in the level of hop character, I expected more. To my taste, I prefer SN's Hoptimum.
By the way, my last batch of AIPA is also not one of my better efforts, as I finally went too far to lighten the malt character after successive batches to see how far I could dial it down.
Still, I'm a happy chappy, because I'm drinking them, and you're not !!


----------



## eldertaco

Deepest darkest red, really more cola coloured. Very rich and malty, not as hoppy as I'd hoped for from a Hoppy red ale.

All NZ malts. I'd be willing to bet there's gladfield redback and toffee in this.


----------



## madpierre06

No piccie attached as I'd just finished mowing front yard and was still downstairs.

RIVERSIDE BREWING'S SUMMER ALE (the 69).

Bloody beautiful on a stinking oppressive post-mow arvo here. I've had this 'un before and enjoyed it, but not as much as this time. Lovely clean passionfruit aroma, then went down like the dollar.


----------



## roastinrich

More Hip than Hop. A bit disappointing really. Not a great deal of body but I guess you cant expect much at 3.5% ABV.

Not really even Hip.


----------



## kalbarluke

Danwood said:


> I got a sixer, too. At least 4 have been gushers straight from the fridge. Yours were fine, Dave ?
> 
> Hops are there, but very 'messy'... nothing distinct jumps out.
> 
> It's ok..... for $10.


My wife bought me a sixer of the Moa pale ale. No gushers but I found it to be very unbalanced. No late hops for a pale ale and too malty. Will finish the six pack but under duress. Won't buy again, not even for $10.


----------



## roastinrich

Beer number 4 in the Advent pack.
Nice malty backbone with a firm bitterness.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Tried the Shepherd Neame's Double Stout, having good recall, tastes tasted like a Coopers Foreign Extra, had the Shepherd Neame IPA and found a magnificent India Pale Ale, lasting bitterness as it should be, contributed by the Target hops, have a load of Nugget hops in the freezer definitely will be making this one. (both from Dan's)


----------



## Dave70

roastin said:


> More Hip than Hop. A bit disappointing really. Not a great deal of body but I guess you cant expect much at 3.5% ABV.
> 
> Not really even Hip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sq_3620 copy.jpg


You should have taken a disappointing photo also.


----------



## earle

From the Christmas calendar


----------



## mofox1

The ones on tap. All of them. 

And the ribs from the smoker with a Ramjet whisky barrel imperial stout to wash them down.




Fk'me time for a nap.


----------



## billygoat

My father bought this for me at the Castlemaine Farmers Market.
Was a bit over carbonated and prickly on the tongue to start off with, but once it settled down it was quite nice.


----------



## roastinrich

Beer number 6 Rocks Brewing Golden ale.
Seemed better on tap at the brewery. A bit thin.


----------



## Fylp

I had a Kent Old the other night. Can't believe it is back. It was the first beer I could stomach as a young fella and still love it. Had a few Young Henry's as well, could never fault them.


----------



## mongey

tried the Batch brewing cask aged strong ale or whatever its called last night

didnt dig it . not the whole longneck anyway. first few sips were interesing then I just started gettign flash back to cheap scotch and dry


----------



## roastinrich

the Number 7 in the Advent pack.
A nice drop of Passiona Ale.


----------



## roastinrich

Beer number 8 Pale Ale 28 70s style from Burleigh Brewing. A little heavy on the Crystal for my palette.
#BoozeBud


----------



## roastinrich

.


----------



## paulyman

roastin said:


> .


Did you notice Droid photo bombing you when you took the photo?


----------



## roastinrich

Damned R2 D2 cant keep his shiny head outta my snaps.


----------



## JB

Freaking incredible!

Collaboration Mornington Peninsula Brewery & 8 Wired - Fools Down Back

Brett IPA 6.4% @

http://www.sunmoth.com.au/

http://craftypint.com/beer/3504/mornington-peninsula-brewery--8-wired-fools-down-back


----------



## roastinrich

Time for a Porter. A rich chocolate roast finishing dry. Nice drop.


----------



## Samuel Adams

Got the Australian Brewery sample 4 pack from Dans.

Pils - Really impressed with this, clean malt flavour with good bitterness & just a hint of fruit from the hops.
Says on the can spicy NZ hops & US cascade. I'm guessing Pacific Jade for the NZ hop ??



Pale Ale - Not a big fan of this one. Bit grassy from the Galaxy hops.



Saison - I loved this one, I got the clove & pepper as described on the can.



Session IPA - Basically a pale ale at 35 IBU but it did have a lovely hit of fruity, piney hop flavour & aroma.
I usually find these type of beers lacking a decent malt backbone but this one was pretty good.
I would've preferred they put a bit more malt into this to get it up to about 5% and make it their pale ale instead.
Hops were Centennial, Cascade, Columbus, Chinook & Mosaic :icon_drool2:


----------



## earle

I had the Australian Brewery saison last night for the first time and rate it highly


----------



## Mall

Office drinks.....took a punt at $165 a case from Uncle Dan's and lost, quite and ordinary drop


----------



## CrookedFingers

First go at these.
Very nice, but I do love a pale ale....and anything from mountain goat.


----------



## nosco

Got a 4 pack of "real" Guinness from a great bottle shop in Williamstown for $14! And a heap of other beers too. So the story goes from the bloke in the shop that the regular shit we buy here is actully made from a syrup that is put in a can, added to water and carbonated (or something like that). It sounds legit but i wouldnt know.



I dont know if its a placebo affect but it does taste alot better or at least not dry and watery like normal.

Anyone know where i can get a Froreign Extra Stout?


----------



## hwall95

One of my favourite red IPAs. Second time drinking this and really enjoying it. If anyone has brewed something close, let me know how


----------



## mofox1

I'll bite... WTH is it?


----------



## nosco

Some more of the bunch i got from Willamstown.
Edit: no pics.


----------



## nosco

Pics.


----------



## Samuel Adams

mofox1 said:


> I'll bite... WTH is it?


I can see what I believe is a "Panhead" logo which is a NZ brewery out of the Wellington area


----------



## Liam_snorkel

hwall95 said:


> One of my favourite red IPAs. Second time drinking this and really enjoying it. If anyone has brewed something close, let me know how


 


mofox1 said:


> I'll bite... WTH is it?


 


Samuel Adams said:


> I can see what I believe is a "Panhead" logo which is a NZ brewery out of the Wellington area


yep. the canheads were a really enjoyable series of beers.

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/canhead-johnny-octane-red-ipa/333936/


----------



## madpierre06

hwall95 said:


> One of my favourite red IPAs. Second time drinking this and really enjoying it. If anyone has brewed something close, let me know how


You've got me intrigued harry, reading up it doe sound like a nice drop. Where did you pick it up from in town here? And found this....

http://www.forum.realbeer.co.nz/group/clone-brews/forum/topics/panhead-jonny-octane


----------



## Liam_snorkel

pretty sure they were one-off beers, the usual suspects around Brisbane had them (Cellarbrations Bowen Hills etc)


----------



## hwall95

Liam_snorkel said:


> pretty sure they were one-off beers, the usual suspects around Brisbane had them (Cellarbrations Bowen Hills etc)


Yeah I got it from Bowens hills. I'm fairly sure they've rebrewed another batch as Phil had the full range back in and the IPA was tasting mighty fresh. The oaked stout is also great, might sneak it into star wars 

Also sorry I should of mentioned it was panhead, my bad. Defintely recommend the custom can series, although the saison was a bit too sweet for me


----------



## madpierre06

hwall95 said:


> Yeah I got it from Bowens hills. I'm fairly sure they've rebrewed another batch as Phil had the full range back in and the IPA was tasting mighty fresh. The oaked stout is also great, might sneak it into star wars
> 
> Also sorry I should of mentioned it was panhead, my bad. Defintely recommend the custom can series, although the saison was a bit too sweet for me


There was a full shelf there 20 minutes ago B)


----------



## roastinrich

Nice dry Saison to start with. Tasmanian Pepper on the finish.


----------



## roastinrich

Great drop of red.


----------



## roastinrich

Should've started with this.
A bit thin but I guess its meant to be a session beer.


----------



## mwd

They must have been hiding this one but Brewdog can show the most how to make an IPA just fantastic all Simcoe pity they charge so much for it though found at Dan's after weeks of looking..for Hoppy Christmas.

https://www.danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_801171/brewdog-hoppy-christmas-festive-ipa


----------



## mofox1

Just had a Melbourne Bitter, for the first time in ages, on tap at the boat builders on Southbank. In this heat (+36 or so) it went down a treat.

Better than than the Matilda Bay or Cricketers Arms offerings they had anyway.


----------



## Danwood

The Mrs swung by Purvis and bought me a couple of bottles....unprompted, no less !! God luv 'er.

Ultra-dry, Sav Blanc flavours. Passion fruit/gooseberry and not too much of a Berliner lactic twang, but a bit. Super refreshing.
I'm off back inside now.... I can visibly see it evaporating.


----------



## Danwood

Brett IPA

Not much Brett funk in this, it'll be far too young for that. The hops still need to be the star (and so, still fresh), as that's 8 Wired's thing.
It's a tasty IPA, though, and well worthy of 8 Wired. They can't do much wrong in my eyes...Epic either. 2 of my favourite breweries.


----------



## roastinrich

Just uncapped this Amber lager. Pours clear and gold copper. An attempt at an Aussie Marzen??? Clean finishing but not as malt driven for me.


----------



## Mardoo

Mornington Peninsula Brown in my cup o' joy…just a fine,fine drop on tap. Can't say it transfers to the bottle though.


----------



## TheWiggman

"What's in the can?" This:


Free out of an eski at a friend's birthday party. Oh my. After throwing BJCP instincts at I gave up on any sort of compliance. Reminiscent of poor lager attempts in the past I concluded this was full of adjuncts and has PoR added to about 5 IBU. Checked and it was only 3.5%, and tasted every bit of it. As bad as any beer I've ever had.
Ed: except Tun Bitter, it's much worse.


----------



## DU99

running a bit low in keg,so went to liquorland and they had steam rail pale ale 10pack's for $20..it's tastes better than VB/Great Northern


----------



## TheWiggman

Would want to taste better than Great Northern


----------



## TheWiggman

Return of the Dread, definitely not brewed in Geelong. A fine example of a stout. 40°C whatever, this would taste good no matter the temp. I'm always up for a stout. 
Bottle says 6 specialty roasted malts on top of pale with "a good dose of Fuggles hops". It's certainly a sipper. Jet black.


----------



## TheWiggman

Next up is Gage Roads Sleeping Giant IPA. 


Never had Gage Roads before and not the biggest IPA fan, but this I enjoyed. Outright piney character and hop-forward, without being balls-and-all like a Big Eye. Good to sit down and enjoy on an afternoon like this.


----------



## Dan Pratt

too much caramel malt for me. 




usually a decent hefe but was not quite as aromatic as usual




BOOM! solid IPA, this lets you know what an IPA is. :icon_drool2:


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Bought in Australia, a stout to enjoy.


----------



## Dave70

Yep, gotta be the foreign version. The other variant is piss.


----------



## nosco

wide eyed and legless said:


> Bought in Australia, a stout to enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0294.jpg


Where'd ya get em?


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Got them at Purvis Cellars Bridge road Richmond brewed in Nigeria, I think that's on the West Coast of Ireland.


----------



## jimmy86

wide eyed and legless said:


> Got them at Purvis Cellars Bridge road Richmond brewed in Nigeria, I think that's on the West Coast of Ireland.


Nigeria... I keep winning the million dollar lotto there.
Funny thing is I don't remember buying any tickets from there. I guess the money tree at the front door just keeps paying for itself.


----------



## Dan Pratt

PIRATE LIFE BREWERY - AAARRRGG!! IMPERIAL IPA - 8.8% - FKN EXCELLENT QUALITY!

These blokes know how to make a hopped up beer ( had no doubt with their experience - Brewdog and LC's )

Maris Otter, Carapils and Wheat Malts, using Simcoe, Columbus, Centennial and Mosaic

The aroma is awesome and the balance of the high ABV with the resin of the late hops, no lingering bitterness just well rounded. 




The can actually shows the ingredients and procedure to make the beer on the top edge, clever :super:


----------



## 2much2spend

Pratty1 said:


> PIRATE LIFE BREWERY - AAARRRGG!! IMPERIAL IPA - 8.8% - FKN EXCELLENT QUALITY!
> 
> These blokes know how to make a hopped up beer ( had no doubt with their experience - Brewdog and LC's )
> 
> Maris Otter, Carapils and Wheat Malts, using Simcoe, Columbus, Centennial and Mosaic
> 
> The aroma is awesome and the balance of the high ABV with the resin of the late hops, no lingering bitterness just well rounded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20151221_007.jpg
> 
> The can actually shows the ingredients and procedure to make the beer on the top edge, clever :super:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20151221_005.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20151221_006.jpg


 have you tired their session IPA? It's a really good 3%


----------



## Mardoo

And the pale ale too! Damn good brewery.


----------



## Danwood

Yep, love the tin graphics and also the liquid inside. It tastes like happy.


----------



## Dan Pratt

2much2spend said:


> have you tired their session IPA? It's a really good 3%


Yep. I had the Throwback Session IPA up in Queensland on tap and its got alot of flavour for a low abv beer.


----------



## TheWiggman

It might be an old generation phone, but the fact still remains I am publicly uploading a photo to an Internet forum on a wireless device. Karl Strauss Pintail Pail Ale. 


For me, the perfect balance in a pale ale. Hoppy and malty on the nose, almost dry in character with a balance between all the elements in the aftertaste that just makes for an enjoyable beer. In a market flooded with pale ales this is what a good non-fancy beer is all about. Session IPA? Golden Ale? Summer ale? Pff, an ale made in the US that tastes right that doesn't pretend it's trying to be anything else.


----------



## CrookedFingers

TheWiggman said:


> It might be an old generation phone, but the fact still remains I am publicly uploading a photo to an Internet forum on a wireless device. Karl Strauss Pintail Pail Ale.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1450851907.402014.jpg
> For me, the perfect balance in a pale ale. Hoppy and malty on the nose, almost dry in character with a balance between all the elements in the aftertaste that just makes for an enjoyable beer. In a market flooded with pale ales this is what a good non-fancy beer is all about. Session IPA? Golden Ale? Summer ale? Pff, an ale made in the US that tastes right that doesn't pretend it's trying to be anything else.



very good beer.


----------



## Tahoose

Had 3 pints of Budvar last night in quick time.

Some times you just can't match a lager done really well. A couple of of the boys arrived late and I insisted on no unsertain terms that they HAD to get the Budvar over the Carlton Draught.

Should have seen the looks, it's like they had never had beer before.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

TheWiggman said:


> It might be an old generation phone, but the fact still remains I am publicly uploading a photo to an Internet forum on a wireless device. Karl Strauss Pintail Pail Ale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1450851907.402014.jpg
> For me, the perfect balance in a pale ale. Hoppy and malty on the nose, almost dry in character with a balance between all the elements in the aftertaste that just makes for an enjoyable beer. In a market flooded with pale ales this is what a good non-fancy beer is all about. Session IPA? Golden Ale? Summer ale? Pff, an ale made in the US that tastes right that doesn't pretend it's trying to be anything else.


I like the fact that at least you get to taste the malt with this American Pale Ale.


----------



## Mall

Woo Hoo, all ready for Xmas drinks, Collins St style
..


----------



## earle

Mall said:


> Woo Hoo, all ready for Xmas drinks, Collins St style
> ..


Had the Karma Citra last night out of my advent calendar. Great stuff.


----------



## Mall




----------



## Benn

Always exiting when something new appears at the local IGA bottlo.. I've really just began dipping my toes into the larger scene, I'm more of an Ale enthusiast. 
Tastes a lot more malty than the coopers larger I bought for tomorrow's festivities. Dunno if I'd travel to Estonia to tour the brewery though.

Cheers & Merry Christmas


----------



## Ciderman

Interesting little beer from Superwatnot and a few others.


----------



## Dan Pratt

This was a collaboration with Beer Cartel and Australian Brewery. I have tried a few of the Aussie brewery beers and they always lack flavour and hops, especially when the can says hoppy.

This beer used an experimental hop infused and I have no doubt the Beer Cartel would be disappointed that they produced this beer.....its horrible!!

The aroma is kind of citrus/fruity but the flavour and bitterness....woah! That hop will remain experimental. Ive made bad beers that tasted better than this crap.

Rant over! Don't even try it, yuk.


----------



## Mall

A New Years eve surprise from the good woman!!!! My favourite...


----------



## vortex

Bridge Road Chevalier Saison. Bottle conditioned - does anyone happen to know if the bottling yeast strain is the same as the fermentation yeast strain? I know it's easy enough to shoot a message to Ben on social media, but given it's NYE I figure it's not the night to be doing it! 

Anyone happen to know? Would be handy as a source of Saison yeast, which is on my to-brew list at the moment.


----------



## vortex

Mall said:


> A New Years eve surprise from the good woman!!!! My favourite...


Cooper's brewed?


----------



## DU99

got two six pack's of James Boag's Premium for $20..


----------



## madpierre06

No pictures, no evidence, anybody could have hacked and typed this.

A Kirin.

However, there are mitigating circumstances. My young bloke and his mates went down to the Coast for the week, he was sweating on his 18+ card coming through but 'twere a tad late, arriving yesterday. Dad decides to do right thing and ferry it down to him yesterday arvo so he and the mates can go doon tae poob fer a ale or three. When I got there his mate had given him a sixer of Kirin to give me as thanaks.

You see my dilemma....I accept the gift in the spirit with which it was given and it doesn't taste like purified horse piss. But then I am sitting here trying to find even one morsel of taste....I will enjoy this if it kills me.


----------



## Ciderman

madpierre06 said:


> No pictures, no evidence, anybody could have hacked and typed this.
> 
> A Kirin.
> 
> However, there are mitigating circumstances. My young bloke and his mates went down to the Coast for the week, he was sweating on his 18+ card coming through but 'twere a tad late, arriving yesterday. Dad decides to do right thing and ferry it down to him yesterday arvo so he and the mates can go doon tae poob fer a ale or three. When I got there his mate had given him a sixer of Kirin to give me as thanaks.
> 
> You see my dilemma....I accept the gift in the spirit with which it was given and it doesn't taste like purified horse piss. But then I am sitting here trying to find even one morsel of taste....I will enjoy this if it kills me.


Make a hop tea bag. I'm sure you've got some hops stored away in your freezer!


----------



## madpierre06

Ciderman said:


> Make a hop tea bag. I'm sure you've got some hops stored away in your freezer!


Brilliant!!! Just one or two, mate. Something to think about.


----------



## Blind Dog

madpierre06 said:


> No pictures, no evidence, anybody could have hacked and typed this.
> 
> A Kirin.
> 
> However, there are mitigating circumstances. My young bloke and his mates went down to the Coast for the week, he was sweating on his 18+ card coming through but 'twere a tad late, arriving yesterday. Dad decides to do right thing and ferry it down to him yesterday arvo so he and the mates can go doon tae poob fer a ale or three. When I got there his mate had given him a sixer of Kirin to give me as thanaks.
> 
> You see my dilemma....I accept the gift in the spirit with which it was given and it doesn't taste like purified horse piss. But then I am sitting here trying to find even one morsel of taste....I will enjoy this if it kills me.


Reckon it should taste like the sweetest Nectar, just cos it's from your young bloke (although the hop tea bag might help make that a reality)


----------



## madpierre06

Blind Dog said:


> Reckon it should taste like the sweetest Nectar, just cos it's from your young bloke (although the hop tea bag might help make that a reality)


Very true, dat. I did enjoy it, eh.


----------



## Mardoo

Totally awesome Dad!


----------



## Mall

vortex said:


> Cooper's brewed?


Na imported..


----------



## Dave70

Devils Brewery muscle and molasses porter. Apparently they dump a bunch of shells in late in the boil. Yes, you cant taste 'something', but like the coriander and Curacao orange peel in Hoegaarden, you cant really put your finger on it. As it should be.






Rye IPA from the same mob accompanied by a plate of delicious smoked dead animal from Bruny island smokehouse. Fruity, spicy , smooth and moorish. 






From Hotel Bruny, the best beer I've ever had on tap. Moo Brew pale paired with a side of fresh seafood chowder. Had this combo every one of the three days we stayed there. Holy **** it was good.
(Thats the wife's lamb shank in the background, equally yummy)


----------



## manticle

I had that rye ipa at the festival. That and a single tiny barrel whisky from a tiny distillery were my picks. I think it was redlands. Delicious, even in a plastic glass.

Surrounded by a sea of beautiful tanned legs I was.


----------



## Dave70

manticle said:


> I had that rye ipa at the festival. That and a single tiny barrel whisky from a tiny distillery were my picks. I think it was redlands. Delicious, even in a plastic glass.
> 
> *Surrounded by a sea of beautiful tanned legs I was.*


People most likely thought I was reclining in the gutter eating and drinking because I'm a grub.
Which is only a half truth.


----------



## Mardoo

Moor Beer - Nor'Hop
Pale English Malts, Northwest US Hops
Can conditioned with fresh yeast, unfiltered and unfined.

Fantastic citrus hops as soon as I opened the can with a bit of floral hops as well. Very light, but a good touch of malt. Distinct but soft bitterness. Distinct C hop flavour and some hop fruitiness as well. There was something missing in the middle. They say drink at 12 degrees, so I let it warm up from 8 to 12 and there it was, beautiful English yeast character filling in the middle ground. I'd absolutely buy this again. Great, flavourful session beer at 4.1%. The yeast really filled out the picture, as the light malts were having trouble carrying the hops all on their own.


----------



## manticle

10-12 degrees is a wonderful temperature for beer.
Most beer anyway.
Well most good beer.


----------



## yum beer

Brother sent over a sixer of Stella...Imported on special...
Clean, crisp and grassy...a little to grassy.
Was the turning point on my flu though, been slowly feeling better since I downed one after lunch.
God bless Belgium..


----------



## Samuel Adams

A mate of mine was kind enough to share some nice beers with me.

Boozy & smokey. It was so thick it had more legs than any red wine I've ever had.



Black barleywine, this was really good. First time a 10% beer has gone down so easily after the penguin !


----------



## TheWiggman

Full strength version at 4.9%. Better than the rap it gets.


----------



## tj2204

Big sky IPA - big disappointment, drinkable but nothing special.

Pirate life pale ale - I feel a little bit let down by this one, I'd only heard great things about it. A well balanced easy drinker but I'd prefer one of my own pale ales over it. I've still got a can of the IIPA to drink, hope it doesn't let me down.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

It's unlikely to.


----------



## Tahoose

Had the Boatrocker Banshee the other night.

14% Barley Wine aged in a whiskey barrel. Very tasty.


----------



## mongey

been working my way through the stones range the last few weeks. a local bottlo at charing cross hotel has been doing a promo. buy of their 3 longecks and get 20% off


the ruination double IPA is a fav at the moment

and I'm a sucker for anything with the devil on it


----------



## Dan Pratt

I've been enjoying some commercial beers lately......total R & D !!

HopWorks 2015 Super Beast - Black Barley Wine

Fkn tasty beer!! full of hops and flavour!!


----------



## Dan Pratt

Feral Brewing Company WA

War Hog Imperial IPA 8%

Excellent balance with solid hops profile, clean and Id buy this again.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Temple Brewing Company

New World Order Stout

Aromatics and flavours :icon_drool2: , a perfect example of an american stout!


----------



## Dan Pratt

Ninkasi India Pale Ale

Extremely hopped with dank resinous flavours. boom!


----------



## Dan Pratt

Green Beacon Brewery 

On tap @ the Brisbane Airport - Koslch

Clean and crisp.





From the same place but out of the can. 

IPA


----------



## Dan Pratt

Kereru Brewery - NZ on tap in Brisbane craft beer joint call " The Scratch Bar"

Imperial Porter 8.8% with Cocoa, Vanilla Pods and Coconut

Fkn excellent beer, so balanced with the additional flavours and ABV :super:


----------



## Mardoo

7 in 45 minutes, and you can still type. Born with two livers?


----------



## Dan Pratt

Mardoo said:


> 7 in 45 minutes, and you can still type. Born with two livers?


**** if id had all those in 1 sitting id need another liver. lol


----------



## Ciderman

A classic but a goodie.


----------



## Fents

Not my pic but a stone x sierra IPA. Had it Saturday night after a few other pints and i just remember my tounge melting. Was some serious beer. 9/10 would drink again in a flash.


----------



## TheWiggman

St Austell's Proper Job. An English import, genuine English IPA from Cornwall. I did a thread a while back for a mate who wanted a Hick's Special Draught from the same brewery. I found a review and local importer in a newspaper, sent him the address, and in good faith he offered to buy me a 12 pack as they were nearing their BB date. I gracefully accepted.






This beer has a standout character. Online reviews reckon it's like an AIPA but I can't agree less - oodles of English goodness and hoppy 'bite' that tastes heavily bitter. A hint of diacetyl. Lots of grapefruit and a citrus edge, the English yeast sort of lingers around with the bitterness in the aftertaste. It screams "beer" rather than "hops" but is bitter and hoppy all the same. A very well brewed beer which I strongly recommend to English ale fans. And everyone else.


----------



## Mattrox

Tonight I did these;




But I'd trade them all one for 3 Pirate Life IIPAs 


Not that they were bad beers, but you know.......


----------



## Dan Pratt

Had a couple of Sunday beers as usual.

John Boston Summer Ale.......hands down is better than LC Dog Days, JS Golden Ale, Cricketers Arms Pale ( Dan Murphys Beers ) Easy, light and very crisp. A slight pils aroma combined with a little tropical fruit on the nose, just enough.




BOOM!!! my favourite IPA's right now. This brewery is kicking arse in cans. the aroma is pungent and the flavour quality is world class. Using 2row, Golden Promise and Rye malts and hopped with Simcoe, Columbus, Cascade and Chinook. Delicious!!!


----------



## gap

TheWiggman said:


> St Austell's Proper Job. An English import, genuine English IPA from Cornwall. I did a thread a while back for a mate who wanted a Hick's Special Draught from the same brewery. I found a review and local importer in a newspaper, sent him the address, and in good faith he offered to buy me a 12 pack as they were nearing their BB date. I gracefully accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beer has a standout character. Online reviews reckon it's like an AIPA but I can't agree less - oodles of English goodness and hoppy 'bite' that tastes heavily bitter. A hint of diacetyl. Lots of grapefruit and a citrus edge, the English yeast sort of lingers around with the bitterness in the aftertaste. It screams "beer" rather than "hops" but is bitter and hoppy all the same. A very well brewed beer which I strongly recommend to English ale fans. And everyone else.


I had this off the handpump at Fowey, Cornwall, on a cold and damp day December 2014. Warmed up a bleak day.


----------



## TheWiggman

Lucky bastard. 
Speaking of hand pumps I had my first hand pumped beer at Bridge Road Brewery on the weekend. Their Bling IPA. My favourite IPA of the moment and while not necessarily better on the pump, a tasty beer all the same that shouldn't taste so good flat.


----------



## DU99

Got a 4 pack selection of Matso's Beer..Tried the session..now into the mango (nice on hot day),have lychee and Chilli to try


----------



## nosco

My first saison goes into the ferm fridge tomorrow (although it wont be on much). In the meantime im doin a bit of research. A stock standard saison i think but i thought it was great.


----------



## Lodan

Mattrox said:


> Tonight I did these;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1454162277.941216.jpg
> 
> But I'd trade them all one for 3 Pirate Life IIPAs
> 
> 
> Not that they were bad beers, but you know.......


SA has some great hoppy beers...
The Barossa valley IIPA is delicious also!


----------



## Mall

At "State of Grace" on Collins St, a pretty decent range on offer.


----------



## TwoCrows

Pratty 1

I like IPA's where is the wolf amongst the weeds available.
Dan Murphy's Victoria is not listing it .


----------



## wide eyed and legless

TheWiggman said:


> Lucky bastard.
> Speaking of hand pumps I had my first hand pumped beer at Bridge Road Brewery on the weekend. Their Bling IPA. My favourite IPA of the moment and while not necessarily better on the pump, a tasty beer all the same that shouldn't taste so good flat.


I did read that American IPA's do not tend to respond well from a hand pump pour.


----------



## Dan Pratt

TwoCrows said:


> Pratty 1
> 
> I like IPA's where is the wolf amongst the weeds available.
> Dan Murphy's Victoria is not listing it .


Haha, DMs don't stock these mate. I get the from Warners Bay Bottle Shop and Prince Of Wales Bottle shop in Newcastle, and hours drive north of my place. 

There is a place in Vic that does beers like that but I cant think of the name.


----------



## Bridges

I got wolf amongst the weeds today from my local. Nillumbik Cellars. Diamond Creek. No affiliation just a happy customer


----------



## Dan Pratt

I just remembered it's called Purvis and there us another one called slow beer. 

Here is a link aswell.

http://concreteplayground.com/melbourne/food-drink/drink/the-ten-best-bottle-shops-for-craft-beer-in-melbourne/


----------



## bevan

Loving the aromas and the taste of Galaxy! This will be one I have to brew!


----------



## Bridges

Brewing so have to have a beer, but have to work tomorrow. Bridge road brewers Little Bling to the rescue, great drop amazing flavour too for a mid strength. I reckon they must have had quite a few goes at this to get something doesn't seem like a mid strength at all. Loving it.


----------



## paulyman

Redds Apple Ale... Wow, this is hideous! Tastes like rotten apples, stale malt and dishwater...


----------



## Danwood

Bridges said:


> Brewing so have to have a beer, but have to work tomorrow. Bridge road brewers Little Bling to the rescue, great drop amazing flavour too for a mid strength. I reckon they must have had quite a few goes at this to get something doesn't seem like a mid strength at all. Loving it.


Yes, you'd struggle to tell it's 3.5%ish. S and W Garden Ale was similarly good.

Wurk...wassat ? Full strength for me tonight. I went full 'glass wanker' straight off too. Good times, good beer.


----------



## mattymcfatty

Silly saison from brasserie de silly.
Was looking forward to my first saison, having read up on the style quite a bit. 
This didn't really meet my expectations. Didn't really get much funk just a sweet ale with light malt flavours and restrained Belgian yeast flavours. I did enjoy the mouthfeel though. I wouldn't say I'm overly educated on the style so I could just be talking shiz.


----------



## manticle

Silly is the most unsaison like saison I've tried.

Saison dupont, la sirene and temple are all good examples. Dupont is a classic particularly.


----------



## mattymcfatty

manticle said:


> Silly is the most unsaison like saison I've tried.
> 
> Saison dupont, la sirene and temple are all good examples. Dupont is a classic particularly.


Thanks man, will have to track em down.
This is actually the only saison I've come across in my local area. (Wollongong)


----------



## Lodan

Delicious IIPA from BVB :icon_drool2:


----------



## DU99

Got a few beers at this place


----------



## nosco

A craft beer shop in Sunbury? 0_o.


----------



## DU99

:icon_offtopic:http://nowtapped.com/thevalleycellardoorsunbury


----------



## Topher

I procured a case of these. Quite nice. Very heavy amounts of light tropical hops...not much resin or dankness. Its very dry, not a chewy malty IIPA. 

I am only putting one bottle in the fridge at a time because it is dangerously chuggable for a 9% beer, and I wish to be a functional human during the day.


----------



## nosco

DU99 said:


> :icon_offtopic:http://nowtapped.com/thevalleycellardoorsunbury


Not too shabby. Good to to see some alternatives to Dans poppin up in the burbs.


----------



## mwd

Got a case of Nomad Brewing Long Trip Saison via delivery from Dan's deals. Not a Saison fan now at nearly $100 and no trace of coffee to my taste just Saison tastes kind of slightly sour to me. Only in small quantities and very foamy not quite gushers.

Nomad Jet Lag IPA now that is something special IMO very very good.


----------



## Bribie G

The Universe has been hammering us with mid 30s temperatures for a few days and my kegs blew, so I picked up a ten pack of these cans from BWS.
Very refreshing, nicely hopped .. reminds me of something I've got at case swaps over the years.

Say what you like about Cricketers Arms, this is actually a nice APA and not at all "craft washed" like a lot of the JS offerings nowadays.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

OeTTINGER Pils? 500ml cans. Brewed by German purity laws apparently. Different to my home brew but its welcome.
This is good value if its actually good? I think its nice, more bodied than what I would do. Different malt and hops to what I use and the rest ...

Would I chose it over my home brew? Nah unless I don't have anything else around the 4.7% range on the light side of colors and flavors.
It is a very nice sessionable beer at good value and its canned! being the best for transport. and 500ml cans!


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Bribie G said:


> spearhead can.jpg
> 
> The Universe has been hammering us with mid 30s temperatures for a few days and my kegs blew, so I picked up a ten pack of these cans from BWS.
> Very refreshing, nicely hopped .. reminds me of something I've got at case swaps over the years.
> 
> Say what you like about Cricketers Arms, this is actually a nice APA and not at all "craft washed" like a lot of the JS offerings nowadays.


That's freeky. I gave this a go too. Its Citrusy like described on the label. I give it a thumbs up but only for those to try into craft beer. That's another thumbs up I guess.


----------



## nosco

Oettenger is my mega swill of choice. I dont know how hop extract applies to the purity law though.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

nosco said:


> Oettenger is my mega swill of choice. I dont know how hop extract applies to the purity law though.


I can only conclude that Hop Extract must minimize variances of the differences in seasonal variances from year to year. Futile really. Wine gets given the good year out of variances. So will beer with hops and grains from one year to another. Keep it as unprocessed as possible IMO.


----------



## manticle

nosco said:


> Oettenger is my mega swill of choice. I dont know how hop extract applies to the purity law though.


Because hopsextract's components are extracted from hops and one of the allowed ingredients under the purity law is hops.


----------



## warra48

Was at a wedding in Mosman, Sydney yesterday.
The ceremony was outside on the harbour foreshore at Beauty Point.
Afterwards, we traipsed across to Zest at the 16ft sailing club for the reception and dinner.

Imagine my surprise when I found they had original Czech Budvar on tap. Oh yeah, guess who was a happy chappy last night?


----------



## BottloBill

Kozel premium 
Czech Pils 4.8%
Classic Noble spice
Uncle Dan's @ $4.30 per 500ml


----------



## djgilmore

Enjoying a Moon Dog Old Mate Pale ale, took an hour to ride in here.


----------



## cliffo

warra48 said:


> Imagine my surprise when I found they had original Czech Budvar on tap. Oh yeah, guess who was a happy chappy last night?


Jealous. I have to "settle" for one from the bottle.


----------



## mattymcfatty

A bit of moose drool.
Was looking for something not so hop dependent. enjoyed this dark,
easy drinking malt focused diddy.


----------



## TheWiggman

BottloBill said:


> Kozel premium
> Czech Pils 4.8%
> Classic Noble spice
> Uncle Dan's @ $4.30 per 500ml


What did you reckon of this? I've had one and would never buy again.


----------



## Blind Dog

warra48 said:


> Was at a wedding in Mosman, Sydney yesterday.
> The ceremony was outside on the harbour foreshore at Beauty Point.
> Afterwards, we traipsed across to Zest at the 16ft sailing club for the reception and dinner.
> 
> Imagine my surprise when I found they had original Czech Budvar on tap. Oh yeah, guess who was a happy chappy last night?


Lucky bar steward. Haven't had it on tap for probably a decade or more.


----------



## billygoat

Blind Dog said:


> Lucky bar steward. Haven't had it on tap for probably a decade or more.


The European Bier Cafe in Exhibition st have it on tap if you want to try it again.


----------



## manticle

Beer deluxe had it on tap for a good whack of time too. This is a few years ago and from memory they followed it with weihenstephaner pils which I prefer (less corn). Not sure if maybe they rotate.

Also the old koliba, now heart of europe and also the Crimean on peel st, north melbourne, near vic market.

Been a while since I was at any of them so don't travel miles based solely on my recommendation. 
Koliba used to have draught kruscovice too which was great. Some brewery takeover somewhere or somesuch stopped that.


----------



## BottloBill

TheWiggman said:


> What did you reckon of this? I've had one and would never buy again.


Brought 2 bottles, the first had me pushing it away after every chug. The following night it was a chaser drink after trying a Cricketers arms keepers lager and it somewhat tasted tenfold better after the keepers. Would I buy it again.....No, but if you handed it to me, I would drink it on appreciation of gesture.


----------



## DU99

Deschutes Brewery got from HopHeads Point Cook
Nice beer Citra/Mosiac


----------



## nosco

DU99 said:


> Deschutes Brewery got from HopHeads Point Cook
> Nice beer Citra/Mosiac


Great shop that one. Its still open when I finish work on Fridays so ive been going there a bit.


----------



## mattymcfatty

View attachment 87125


Founders Dark Penance BIIPA

Started at fridge temp and all I got was overwhelming bitterness (all 100 ibu's)

As it started to warm it was far more balanced. Beautiful light roasty, malty, hoppy, bitter/sweet fun juice. 'Twas a delightful sip.


----------



## mattymcfatty

Founders Dark Penance BIIPA

Started at fridge temp and all I got was overwhelming bitterness (all 100 ibu's)

As it started to warm it was far more balanced. Beautiful light roasty, malty, hoppy, bitter/sweet fun juice. 'Twas a delightful sip.


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ ^ that penance is an awesome example of the style.


----------



## mosto

Holidaying on South Coast and got a chance for another session at HopDog. Never really had a 'session' IPA that hit the mark, but this is a cracker. Single hopped with Mosaic, about 40 IBU's according to Tim (the brewer) when we chatted with him. Enough malt to carry the hops and all at only 3.5%. Great beer!


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ ^ I picked up 4 of those in January and all of them were infected. . 

The superbeast black barleywine was fkn awesome which made up for it so I didn't complain.


----------



## DU99

Won a mixed pack of beer's,this is NICE


----------



## Dan Pratt

found a few pics on the mobile that were due to be uploaded.

Mornington Peninsula Brewery - Imperial Amber

Very tasty beer, i liked this one. 




Hahn - Ultra 1% beer - full flavoured - well as full flavoured as a lager can get without hops or alcohol.




Bridge Roads - Robust Porter

A good chocolate note, not overly roasty, clean malty black beer.


----------



## kalbarluke

Currently drinking 'the Ducks' Australian pale ale from Matilda Bay. 

Shite. Don't waste your time. Matilda Bay used to be decent but are just so crap now. Disappointing in every way.


----------



## TheWiggman

Picked this one up at Plonk in Canberra (as well as some others). Never had a milk stout before and I love my stouts - 


At 6% it doesn't seem too groggy but easy to drink. Roasty, hints of coffee and choc and ever so sweet in the finish. Quite similar to an Abbotsford Invalid actually. Would drink again.


----------



## manticle

kalbarluke said:


> Matilda Bay used to be decent


When?


----------



## kalbarluke

manticle said:


> When?


I remember the first time I had an Alpha Pale Ale (many years ago). It was good. My first Fat Yak was also a pleasurable experience. Maybe it is my tastebuds and expectations that have changed and no Matilda Bay, but that Duck's beer is worse than the Monteiths range.


----------



## TheWiggman

I almost feel bad posting this considering the first post in this thread, but in its honour I purchased a Rochefort 6. Cracked one tonight excited like a dog ready for it's first walk in weeks. 


Beautiful colour, but... I didn't really enjoy it. I'm sure it's a fine beer in it's class but it's quite unlike other Belgians I've had (La Guillotine a few nights ago was a cracker). For a 7.5% beer it was a bit bland, had crystal-heavy flavours going on (raisins, toffee etc.) but just didn't hit the spot for me. Oh well.


----------



## technobabble66

^^ "...raisins, toffee..." Wtf are you looking for?! That's the shizzle right there! Man, some people are hard to please! [emoji57]

On the topic of Belgians (sort of) I had the La Sirène Praline last week. Wouldn't bother. 
Nice porter with cacao nibs and vanilla thrown into it. Nice enough if you're into that sort of adulterated thing, but totally not worth the price tag. Many, many better Belgians for that sort of cash.


----------



## TheWiggman

If we all liked the same thing the world would be a very boring place.


----------



## technobabble66

Pff
"Bland" (shakes head)
Kids these days!!

[emoji185][emoji1]


----------



## manticle

TheWiggman said:


> I almost feel bad posting this considering the first post in this thread, but in its honour I purchased a Rochefort 6. Cracked one tonight excited like a dog ready for it's first walk in weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1457085175.310656.jpg
> Beautiful colour, but... I didn't really enjoy it. I'm sure it's a fine beer in it's class but it's quite unlike other Belgians I've had (La Guillotine a few nights ago was a cracker). For a 7.5% beer it was a bit bland, had crystal-heavy flavours going on (raisins, toffee etc.) but just didn't hit the spot for me. Oh well.


Get the 10 then tell me the same thing.


----------



## manticle

kalbarluke said:


> I remember the first time I had an Alpha Pale Ale (many years ago). It was good. My first Fat Yak was also a pleasurable experience. Maybe it is my tastebuds and expectations that have changed and no Matilda Bay, but that Duck's beer is worse than the Monteiths range.


I've never been an MB fan but yeah alpha is probably the pick and yeah I reckon a few would agree the range has been dumbed down. The lazy yak or whatever it is is dreadful.


----------



## pist

Nail Brewing red ale is easily one of my faves to keep on hand. Pours a ruby red, with a nice off white head. Up front it gives you a nice caramelly crystal malt backbone, rhen comes a perfectly balanced level of bitterness and a good whack of citra at the back of that. 35ibu might not sound like much to some, but its all about balance with this beer not an in your face astringent aggressively bittered ipa


----------



## DU99

:icon_offtopic: "redback " brewing when it was in Nth Melbourne..

Currently drinking Napoleone Brewing range of Beers(won @ beerfest)


----------



## Danwood

technobabble66 said:


> I had the La Sirène Praline last week. Wouldn't bother.
> Nice porter with cacao nibs and vanilla thrown into it. Nice enough if you're into that sort of adulterated thing, but totally not worth the price tag. Many, many better Belgians for that sort of cash.


Drinking this ATM. I like it. Maybe because it follows this evenings flight.

A couple of my own smoked ESBs, a very early force-carbed (large) sample of a Gladfield Manuka smoked Stout (which will have fresh roasted cocoa nibs added to the keg, I decided after having this sample).
Very smooth chocolate flavour, but not OTT. A little more roast bite would be nice, and maybe a few more IBUs.
I'd like to try the Imperial version...should've bought both at the same time at Purvis....but that's a ~$50 2 pack...sheesh !

Champagne tastes on a Carlton Dry budget...FML.


----------



## Danwood

Never tried this fella. I happen to know that 'Manticle' fella is a fan, I believe...he drank them like they were going out of fashion (Vitalstatistix may have been paying ??) after George Theodoridis's beer taint class at Eureka Belgian beer cafe.

Very, very nice...but what's with the intensely metallic/coppery initial taste (especially tasted through the thick head straight after pouring) ?


----------



## manticle

Never had the metallic taint on that one but yes I am a fan.
Drinking them like they're not going to be in vogue much longer requires an enormous liver.


----------



## technobabble66

Drinking a Chimay Grand Reserve, or as the Belgians say "Grande Reserve"
Damn fine. 
Strong aroma of caramel and raisins ( h34r: :lol: ). Very Heady!! Very smooth. Deep complex malt flavour. Tastes/smells similar to either a caramelised reduction &/or late EKG (from other ESBs i've done) - that's a guess tho, or rather a comparison. Tiniest roast element as it warms up.
Belgian awesomeness.


----------



## Danwood

Yeah, on that St Bernardus, I definately get a thin, metallic first impression I don't much like...dunno.

And then...Urbock. Faark....fantastic beer !


----------



## manticle

Has that glass seen its namesake?


----------



## Danwood

Yes, got the glass and a couple of bottles at the same time in Bruges a couple of years ago.

I liked it but would go for Rochefort 10 or a Straffe Hendrik Quad if I had the choice, especially if I was paying !


----------



## DU99

Rauchbier never tried it before,the smoke takes a bit getting use to..Like Bacon..


----------



## Danwood

Love a good Rauch, bacon in a glass !

I have a Schlenkerla Eiche in the fridge too. That one is with oak and not beech, unlike like most Bamberg smoked beers.

It's also fantastic.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Went to the Grain Store in Newcastle for lunch yesterday. 

Started with the Grain Fed Brewery - Sneaky One, then had Akasha Brewing Fire WIthin Amber, not a fan of caraaroma....

Then went with HOPE estate Black IPA on NITRO :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: creamy, excellent hop aroma, yummy beer!!


----------



## Tahoose

Had this last night, was a nice stout with a sneaky 9.0% abv which couldn't be tasted. Was hoping for a little more cherry to come through. 

Bench mark was set by the black cherry mild which we tried at the great British beer festival. 
http://www.kissingate.co.uk/beers.html

Nice but not quite what I was after.


----------



## Benn

Tonight's banquet, 
Picked these up from a job I was at today, I'm pretty excited as there's nothing special available locally for me. 
Looking at the Alc Vol's I'm glad I didn't start on these on the drive home. In the background is my new Urn/HLT that I scored for $30 off eBay, Happy Days.

...Dana & Waimea are finished already, Very Nice


----------



## Blind Dog

^^^ with that haul, and the recently published brew dog recipes you might well be set for a fair few brews in the coming weeks


----------



## Bridges

And if your waving that knife around Benn I'm not going to argue with you.


----------



## Benn

Brew Dog's free recipe marketing move certainly worked on me.
That knife is my bottle opener out in the shed, for Halloween I spread some fake blood on it and when the kiddies came knocking I held it up and answered the door with a stern "What?!"


----------



## panspermian

Please don't judge me


----------



## Blind Dog

Oh dear...

Still probably less than half the ABV of yob's RISs

Actually, hope you really enjoyed it.


----------



## yum beer

Hobgoblin this arvo, shared with a workmate as the finish of a 4 glass tasting paddle.
Damn I love the goblin, been far too long.


----------



## Wilkensone

Not a bad drop, I don't think it's worth the $10 or so a pair they are asking for. But happy to support some local Brewer with my naked wines account.


----------



## VP Brewing

Had this last night at Bright Brewery. 16% RIS. Very nice.


----------



## nosco

Kids parties are so tiring. About to kick back with these 3 from Hop Heads in Point Cook. Ill start with cascade i think.


----------



## welly2

Stone Brewing/Sierra Nevada NxS. Cost me a fair few bob but it was heavily discounted from $31 at least. It's bloody good. Is it $31 good? No, but it is $18 (what I paid for it) good.


----------



## MHB

Dam one of my favourite beers, with a mega big brett hit.

The original Troubadour Magma is basically a Belgian Tipple (9.8%) with a big Simcoe hit, they have been churning out quite a few special editions (including one with Australian Galaxy). This version is their triple brett, and is bloody awesome.

Available from the International Beer Collector there is a list of stockists on the website.
Mark


----------



## Dave70

panspermian said:


> Please don't judge me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1457693489.058506.jpg


Prelude to a fist fight.


----------



## MHB

A few quiet beers with friends this afternoon, the International Beer Collector had a bit of an opening bash, not quite enough bickeys and cheese, but plenty of good beer, there were also 5 taps working. Wonderful collection of dead soldiers, will be a late start tomorrow.
Mark


----------



## Weizguy

panspermian said:


> Please don't judge me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1457693489.058506.jpg


...what if I judge you in a positive light?

I remember being stuck in a motel on the Central Coast. Valentine's day a few years back. The restaurant was booked out, but the said they'd call me back and offer room service.

Liars!!! My meal that might was a sixer of Sheaf stubbies and a packet of Twisties. Screw those evil bastards, I slept with 6 beauties (in my belly) that night.

Sheaf Stout = Thumbs Up!


----------



## Danwood

Feral Warhog at GBW Gala yesterday....great beer !

The Kaiju! stand knocked it out of the park, though. All killer beers, but the Robo Hop IPA got my vote for best beer.
Fresher, more vibrant hop character than Feral, Hawkers, Boatrocker...anyone !


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Found this hidden gem at Dan Murphy's, as a firm favorite of mine (Guinness Foreign Extra stout) couldn't wait to try this Double Foreign Extra Stout, lived up to expectations, warming, mellow and leaving one wanting more.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

worth the coin?


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Absolutely. Although for about double the amount you could buy a case of the Zywiec Porter at 9% but then you are faced with the problem of drinking it all without getting shit faced.


----------



## DU99

Tried a few of these in Hobart.sorry about pic..single malt single hop


----------



## Mardoo

is Moo?


----------



## DU99

MOO
nice load of fruity hops.


----------



## Dave70

DU99 said:


> Tried a few of these in Hobart.sorry about pic..single malt single hop


And?
Or is the fact you had a few self evident.


----------



## Fents

Whoa...


----------



## waggastew

@batchbrewingcompany Nectorious B.I.G Sour Ale. Think Berlinner Weisse with nectarines. Amazeballs! #batchbrewing #sourale #lactobacillus


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Fents said:


> Whoa...


Oh man, these were incredible. Did you score any of the other Almanacs?


----------



## Fents

Yea had the one with the green label too, something aged in white wine barrels? both were crazy good...!


----------



## panspermian

I do know an oxidised beer but my taste buds are prob a bit off at the moment. More like my nose.
Last beer from a 4 pack. Not the most flavoursome amber I've had.
Maybe it is a bit old. Local BWS. Beers like this would not have high turnover from the place I bought from.


----------



## Mardoo

Same reaction from me over the summer. Not bad, but far from fresh-tasting. It was well within date though.


----------



## TheWiggman

Fish River brewery pale ale on tap at Rydges Bathurst. First, I bought 2 beers from Dan Murphy's that were 19 and 14 months out of date respectively. Now, this abomination. Awful. Terrible. Tastes like it's been fermented at 35°C with old kit yeast and may even be infected. Sour and tastes like rotten oranges. Not sure if anyone's tried this but it is utter rubbish and shouldn't be allowed to be sold. Worst beer I've ever had second to Buffalo Brewery lager.


----------



## manticle

Yum.


----------



## TheWiggman

I returned it, politely citing there was something wrong with it and asking if others have drunk it. The chick behind the bar said "apparently that's how it's meant to taste, it's a beer you either love or hate". I held back my inner beer snob with much effort.


----------



## Blind Dog

Southern Cross Brewing white single hop IPA (el dorado hop).

I finished it, but it's a weird amalgam of flavours and aromas that are fleetingly harmonious, but rapidly become incredibly discordant and rather unpleasant. Not sure why I finished it, probably because I am at heart a tight arse, but its shit.


----------



## Mardoo

I had that one just a couple weeks ago. Good idea but only so-so execution. The El Dorado has potential with a Belgian base beer. However I totally agree about the clashing aromatics. I think it could work, but if that was my beer, it would need a lot more tweaking before I'd be happy..


----------



## Blind Dog

Mardoo said:


> I had that one just a couple weeks ago. Good idea but only so-so execution. The El Dorado has potential with a Belgian base beer. However I totally agree about the clashing aromatics. I think it could work, but if that was my beer, it would need a lot more tweaking before I'd be happy..


Agree with that. Its the germ of a good idea, but a long way off what it could or should be. I reckon if I'd made it, I'd bottle some to keep and compare to the next iteration; the rest I'd tip


----------



## Dan Pratt

Modus Operandi Pale Ale - Simcoe Minion 2015 AIBA Award.


----------



## Dan Pratt

This brewery is kick arse for IPAs.

Massive distinct aroma, resinous flavour, smooth bitterness with very clean malt profile finishing dry.

The Americans have mastered this style, Aussie brewerys are not even close!


----------



## Dan Pratt

AAAAAMMMMMAAAAZZZIIIIINNNNGGGG!!!!

8.2% and bloody sessionable.

The Chinook and centennial aroma is fkn solid.

Again, the US brewerys are doing something different to achieve this quality.


----------



## mofox1

Anniversary lunch at The Public Brewery, Croydon. First time I've been there, won't be the last.


Standout was the old fav, Hargreaves's Hill ESB.

Also had a nice Porter from, err, well that's not important. There's a nice porter on tap, go get it.


----------



## Danwood

Loose Trucks Porter from Riders ?


----------



## mofox1

Danwood said:


> Loose Trucks Porter from Riders ?


That's the one!

Was a beaut. Deep color, red highlight when held up to the light.

Not massive on the roast, just a beautifully made, well balanced porter.


----------



## Danwood

Thought so, unless they changed kegs over the weekend. I was in on Thurs afternoon. Dad had two pints of the porter and he liked the choc/roast combo. 
I had Brendan's (PB's head brewer) Zythos pale and Mosaic/Topaz pale. Both very tasty, Mosaic was my favourite though.
It's a great place, good food too. The brisket plate was very good.


----------



## mwd

Hoegaarden $10.00 for Dan's members this month.

It is O.K. but does not really float my boat so will only get a few.

Maybe drank too many in Langkawi where it is all Duty Free.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Another amazing example of an American IPA

Solid pungent aroma, clean malt profile that is dry and perfect for drinking. 

Knee Deep Brewing Co.* Breaking Bud IPA* 6.7% 50ibu


----------



## droid

interesting beer the marzen


----------



## Danwood

I'll see your Marzen and raise you a Doppelbock.

There's so much sweetness in this beer (perhaps it's largely just perceived, due to the smoke), it would be undrinkable without that accompanying smokiness. 
This and the Urbock are two of my all-time favourites.


----------



## Mardoo

Where are you getting the Shlenkerla's Danwood?


----------



## Danwood

Purvis, Surrey Hills. They usually have them in stock.

Pretty good value too, I reckon...the Urbock is $7 and the Eiche was maybe $9 ish.


----------



## mwd

SN Beer Club 2016 Tropical IPA now available at Beer Cartel so will probably hit Dan Murphys fairly soon if they made enough. 2015 Hoppy Lager was just fantastic they had it still listed on Dan's website but I tried but somehow the delivery option would not work..


----------



## sinkas

Pratty1 said:


> This brewery is kick arse for IPAs.
> 
> Massive distinct aroma, resinous flavour, smooth bitterness with very clean malt profile finishing dry.
> 
> The Americans have mastered this style, Aussie brewerys are not even close!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20160402_010.jpg


That's not true,
what about Pirate life IIPA?


----------



## mwd

sinkas said:


> That's not true,
> what about Pirate life IIPA?


 Or even Nomad Jet Lag IPA very much up there with a West Coast IPA.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Loving this IPA.

Clean and full of hops


----------



## eldertaco

Pretty good Belgian style white IPA. The El Dorado plays nicely with the Belgian yeast although I didn't really notice the coriander.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Went to a Mexican restaurant last night.....boom, day of the dead beers!! 

And they are awesome.


----------



## eldertaco

Pratty1 said:


> Went to a Mexican restaurant last night.....boom, day of the dead beers!!
> 
> And they are awesome.


I had the hop on or die one and totally agree. Super resinous goodness. Only ever seen it at one place, don't think it gets a very wide distro.


----------



## louistoo

Dave70 said:


> And?
> Or is the fact you had a few self evident.


This is Enigma and a single base malt by Moo Brew. A very nice beer I enjoyed when our brew club was lucky enough to have a meeting at the brewery.


----------



## manticle

Where are you based louis?


----------



## louistoo

manticle said:


> Where are you based louis?


Hobart!


----------



## manticle

Hello from me then.


----------



## nosco

Pratty1 said:


> Another amazing example of an American IPA
> 
> Solid pungent aroma, clean malt profile that is dry and perfect for drinking.
> 
> Knee Deep Brewing Co.* Breaking Bud IPA* 6.7% 50ibu


Good recommendation.


----------



## Danwood

Boat Rocker, Alpha Queen at Taps bar, Mooloolaba.

Good beer, unusual bar concept. Self-serve taps or normal bar service. Self serve operates on an electronic bar tab thingo.
How popular are jeans shorts up here !! I'm not complaining, it's just the Mrs is getting wise.


----------



## Danwood

Stout and Bitter at Wild Rocket Brewery, Montville.

Both served on nitro, both very nice, especially the fruity bitter. I had no idea this place existed, made a nice surprise.
Finished up at 10 Toes brewery. Pale, rye amber and the dark ale were all decent beers. And the brewer/owner, Rupert, took us for a walk round his rig...nice guy, too.


----------



## bungers81

Bosco's Grapefruit and Cucumber IPA (could really taste the cucumber in this one)

Dainton Family Brewing Twisted Uncle IIPA (first beer in 9 weeks)

Both great beers


----------



## bungers81

Hix Saison (had a few by this stage. Very easy to drink)

Blackmans Brewery Unfiltered Lager. Not bad but not impressed.


----------



## bungers81

This is next. Sitting in the fridge waiting to be drank.


----------



## Nullnvoid

A cheeky Ramjet for a Wednesday night. Everyone is in bed and I have peace and quiet.


----------



## Leviathan

Tropical_Brews said:


> SN Beer Club 2016 Tropical IPA now available at Beer Cartel so will probably hit Dan Murphys fairly soon if they made enough. 2015 Hoppy Lager was just fantastic they had it still listed on Dan's website but I tried but somehow the delivery option would not work..


Yep picked up a sixer of the new Beer camp from Dans yesterday, website still adverts it as last years oddly.


----------



## roastinrich

Quite a spoiled boy tonight.


----------



## gap

roastin said:


> Quite a spoiled boy tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1461352914.299055.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1461352944.888608.jpg


Lucky boy, where were the photo's taken?


----------



## Dan Pratt

Knee Deep Brewery from the US

Hoptologist Double IPA

100ibu and 9%

Solid resinous flavour after a pungent aromatic nose. Bitterness pairs the abc. Awesome hoppy beer!


----------



## roastinrich

gap said:


> Lucky boy, where were the photo's taken?


 Megalong Valley Blue Mountains. Cracking weather and a cracking session.


----------



## Curly79

3 Ravens Double Black Oatmeal Stout. 40IBU 8%ABV

Wow! Best beer I've had in a long time. Beautifully smooth considering the strength.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Double ipa from the formally known stone and wood boys. 
Do they brew this nectre in melbourne now? 
Best ipa ive had since rogue 7 hop.


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ ^ is that Fixation IPA?


----------



## Danwood

Could well be. I was reading Fixation were some sort of off-shoot from SW.

My dickhead, desk-jockey, IT professional....'mate', keeps sending me pics of pints of this when he has his liquid lunch at the Cherry Tree in Richmond most days, knowing full well I'm on a dry month.

**** stick !


----------



## Dan Pratt

Fixation is SWs new brewey, just for making IPAs purely based in the SW business model would not be for beers like that. It's a smart move because the market will be flooded soon with hop hungry craft beer drinkers. 

Yes **** stick. Lol


----------



## mwd

Managed to get some SN Beer Camp Tropical IPA from Dan Murphys It is a cracker of an IPA get a good Orange and Mango hit from this. Get it while you can it will not be around very long the one off brews tend to be a cracker $92.00 a case. Best Aus IPA of similar is Nomad Brewing Jet Lag IPA which is no longer to be found on Dan's Website.


----------



## Dan Pratt

I tried the new Rare Breed from Mountain Goat

Zymurgist IPA

Pretty disappointing ipa to be honest.

Aroma was low to moderate from Simcoe / Amarillo

Flavour was filtered and no resin on the palate.

Bitterness from Super Pride / Polaris was edgey and close to unpleasant. 

Not a rare breed beer like they used to make and really another poor example of the style made by an Aussie brewery.


----------



## tugger

I picked up a growler of the 4th birthday hoppy Amber ale from young Henry's the other day. 
I spoke to the owner about the beer and he said they went crazy on the hops. 
The flavour and aroma are awesome, loads of resiny pine goodness.


----------



## Dave70

Pratty1 said:


> I tried the new Rare Breed from Mountain Goat
> 
> Zymurgist IPA
> 
> Pretty disappointing ipa to be honest.
> 
> Aroma was low to moderate from Simcoe / Amarillo
> 
> Flavour was filtered and no resin on the palate.
> 
> Bitterness from Super Pride / Polaris was edgey and close to unpleasant.
> 
> Not a rare breed beer like they used to make and really another poor example of the style made by an Aussie brewery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20160427_003.jpg


Any beer that includes an diagram and explanation of the olfactory system should be viewed with suspicion in my book.


----------



## waggastew

tugger said:


> I picked up a growler of the 4th birthday hoppy Amber ale from young Henry's the other day.
> I spoke to the owner about the beer and he said they went crazy on the hops.
> The flavour and aroma are awesome, loads of resiny pine goodness.
> 
> I have been a bit underwhelmed by their beers TBH. Had a few different bottles but their beers have been very 'bad homebrewy', ie weird low level off flavours/poor attenuation. Might try and catch some on tap, might be a bottling issue?


----------



## Mardoo

Quite a lineup for the evening, including an MG IPA that didn't make the cut, as mentioned above. But the Founder's Backwoods Bastard? Unreal! Then of course there was the hippy chloroform 

Let me not disparage a single one of these beers. All at least VFG, and a few of them truly excellent.


----------



## Danwood

Not much change from $100 there, mate !

That middle one sounded good in the Purvis email (I think). Belgian Rye Quad Barrely something something wasn't it ?


----------



## manticle

Mardoo flosses his teeth with truffles.


----------



## Danwood

manticle said:


> Mardoo has Belvedere, his manservant, floss his teeth with truffles.


FTFY


----------



## manticle

Mardoo flogs his "manservant" regularly.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=T3D6Ecs7VhQ


----------



## Mardoo

Danwood said:


> Not much change from $100 there, mate !
> 
> That middle one sounded good in the Purvis email (I think). Belgian Rye Quad Barrely something something wasn't it ?


They have the 2013 Tripl and the 2014 Quad. That's the 2013. Both 10%, both bourbon barrel aged. Good? Yep. I liked it a lot. Yob not as much. He wanted more hops  It wasn't as balanced as the SN Ovila Plum Quad. If you're into your Belgians you'll like it I think. Honey, caramel, whiskey, biscuity goodness.

That represents about three weeks of buying, but you aren't wrong about them being expensive. Roughly $70 for the five. The one on the far right, the Nebuchadnezzar is one hunk of brett IPA awesomeness.

i did share them with my manservant though. Well, Yob actually, who is no one's servant.


----------



## Ciderman

All very good...


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Pratty1 said:


> ^ ^ is that Fixation IPA?


Yeah i think it was called that. What an amazing beer.


----------



## Leviathan

Found this in my local Dms in the fridge, i almost missed it thinking it was kellerweis and oddly it isn't yet listed online. It sure is different to what im used to getting from SN, medium bodied, quite tart and very fizzy, I think I'd enjoy this much more on a hot day than now.


----------



## mongey

so was my birthday tuesday

started with one of my usual faves riverside 777 
. love this beer . drink probably 2 a week


also grabbed a 6 pack of this 

really good IPA . one of the best I've had from a bottle . dogfish head may just pip it but its up there. diditn get through all 6 after the longneck of 777 but gave it a shake


----------



## Dan Pratt

Pintail Ale from Karl Strauss, San Diego CA

Pretty good, slight resin IPA ish pale ale, alot of late hops with chinook/cascade. 




The Tower 10 is hands down the best IPA available from Murphy Dans.


----------



## eldertaco

Wow, citrus bomb. Smells like most Stone beers, the red X gives it a much deeper malty side than their usual offerings, but I guess that's par for a red IPA.


----------



## Danwood

Pratty1 said:


> Pintail Ale from Karl Strauss, San Diego CA
> 
> Pretty good, slight resin IPA ish pale ale, alot of late hops with chinook/cascade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20160506_004.jpg
> 
> The Tower 10 is hands down the best IPA available from Murphy Dans.


I have to disagree with you on the Pintail there, Pratty.

I bought 6 a month back while on hols in Sunshine coast. I thought they tasted unfermented...no shit, exactly like straight hopped wort !

I dunno...maybe the yeast guy was off sick on that day ?

The TWR 10 was much better, though.


----------



## eldertaco

Very biscuity on the back end. Decent I guess.


----------



## TheWiggman

Pintail Pail, my favourite commercial APA. Bear in mind I haven't had a lot, but I enjoy it and that's what it's about. 

View attachment 88458


Just cracked a Coopers Selection for the first time. Not bad, has European character, but... hmm. It tastes of a well brewed beer but it lacks something. Prior to this I had a longneck of real Fosters 4.9% (seriously) and it had that classic Aussie lager flavour that has made the beer the story it is today. I prefer it to a lot of the other megaswill but it has one thing - an identity. When you're drinking it, you know it has to be cold and it's made to quench a thirst. The Coopers on the other hand tastes alright but it's like a beer without a direction. Their ales on the other hand are the opposite, they are class of their own that other breweries want to emulate but can't.


----------



## mwd

Pratty1 said:


> The Tower 10 is hands down the best IPA available from Murphy Dans.


No way in hell Big Eye and SN Torpedo, Hop Hunter and Tropical IPA give it a bigger run not that Tower 10 is bad just not quite up there with the others.

Nomad Jet Lag IPA gives all of them a good AUS example of how to do it.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Tropical_Brews said:


> No way in hell Big Eye and SN Torpedo, Hop Hunter and Tropical IPA give it a bigger run not that Tower 10 is bad just not quite up there with the others.
> 
> Nomad Jet Lag IPA gives all of them a good AUS example of how to do it.


I rate the big eye second, it's a solid IPA. SN torpedo doesn't cut it and God the nomad....**** me sideways, that was terrible, what the **** is that plant other than hops they added to that beer? Crikey. 

Australia is very far from the US made IPAs, I say that referring to the likes of Laguntais, Deschutes, Golden Road, Knee Deep, Adnerson valley, those guys brew that style right! And we don't even get to try beers from Alagash, Societe, 21 A, Tree House or even Russian river down under.


----------



## peekaboo_jones

Stumbled upon this at Dan Murphy's last week:
Chevalier Saison - Bridge road brewers Beechworth.

Very clean light pilsner malt profile, quite tart and slightly sour. Absolutely stunning. Comes in at 6% and super refreshing. 

Pity there was only one 4 pack there...

First time I've ever seen a Saison at uncle Dan's, well done Dan.


----------



## mofox1

Pratty1 said:


> ^ ^ is that Fixation IPA?


Had one of those at Beer Deluxe this evening. Delightful. Played light citrus and pine with a restrained fruity finish all around the gustatory and olfactory senses. Disappeared remarkably quickly.

Also had a 4 pines ESB - definitely get this one in your face.


----------



## Bridges

Ballast point big eye IPA. I almost never go into the BWS near where I do my grocery shopping, chanced in there this morning. Sixer for $13, this is one of my all time favorites so asked if they had anymore and was no more told they are clearing them out. Never to be stocked again. I didn't cry, but was far from happy.


----------



## eldertaco

peekaboo_jones said:


> Stumbled upon this at Dan Murphy's last week:
> Chevalier Saison - Bridge road brewers Beechworth.


That is a great beer. I had the good fortune to try an elderflower version of it at a degustation with the brewers last year. Even better.

Trying out the SN Beer Camp Tropical IPA. Can really taste the El Dorado, I wonder if they've started using the field distilled hop oils in beers other than hop hunter now? Certainly tastes like it to me.


----------



## MastersBrewery

Needed a beer.


Tastes alittle stronger than my house stout and still nice and smooth. Makes me want to brew another RIS.


----------



## MastersBrewery

Oh hell why not 2?



Not sure I'll try to emulate this one but then again I'm sure I drank these 2 in the wrong order. Not a bad drop really.


----------



## Mall

An American Pale Ale at Batch Brewing, Marrickville. Delicous....


----------



## WarmerBeer

Found myself in the Old Dart for a week.

Decided I would take myself for a little tube ride, and ended up at this place.






The Dead Pony Club was okay, pretty damn tasty for a 3.8%'er, but the Jet Black Heart milk stout was awesome. Really balanced, with a big whack of chocolate and coffee aromas.


----------



## mwd

Bridge Road Little Bling IPA from Dan's

Not bad at all for a mid strength IPA nice aroma can tell it is lacking a bit but O.K. I prefer the stronger IPAs personally.

Got some Hatlifter Stout while I was there and the usual Vale IPA members special.


----------



## warra48

This one is from Denmark.

Quite a pleasant drink. 
The label says "a laid back pale ale brewed with a punch of hops in your face".

Well, more like a gentle girlie slap than a punch.


----------



## cliffo

Dunkel weather


----------



## mofox1

Got my work cut out for me tonight, so here is an old friend and somewhat surprisingly, a new friend to keep me company.


----------



## mongey

I don't have a photo on me but my local got a batch of Deschutes Hop Henge longies
,
really intersting and fantastic beer .

problem is they are $21 a pop and I drank 3 over the weekend . I'll be gald when they sell out, well my wallet and wife will be anyway


----------



## tugger

I was given a bottle of the 4 pines black ipa. I was impressed clean and dark but not really dark tasting, I think there may have been some cold steeping going on, could have used a bit more hops but I'm not complaining it's a really nice beer.


----------



## madpierre06

Lovely drop this one....best bitter I've had in a while.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Fixation IPA

To be honest it was ordinary. For a seasoned IPA hophead it wasn't good enough. For those new to the craft journey might find it good or even great. 

Aroma was moderate, resin very mild, very tropical. Wont be buying it again.





Day of The Dead Double IPA - nearly 12 months since bottling and is 10 times better than the Fixation.

Solid dank aroma with hop flavour to match it an excellent American IPA.


----------



## Danwood

Ah bin on the meadz today.

Great event at Redhill with Michael Fairbrother from Moonlight Meadery, US.

30ish meads on offer to try for the $20 ticket, bargain !


----------



## mosto

Got my Bridge Road Brewers 'Posse' case today. First one I grabbed was their new The Harvest Fresh Hop Ale. The bottle description states:

"The Harvest has been hopped to the hilt using freshly picked hop cones straight from the nearby Rostrevor hop garden. The variety of hops are unique to the garden research block and have never before been used commercially in a beer"

They've rated it about 4/10 on the maltiness scale and 8.5/10 on the hoppiness scale, which is about right. However, there's not a lot of bitterness, but lots hop flavour and aroma. I get grapefruit, pine and a bit of mango.

Not a bad beer, but in trying to show off the hop flavour and aroma, I think they've neglected the malt backbone and bitterness. If both those aspects were dialled up a tad, it would be a great pale ale.


----------



## mosto

Next beer is one of the Posse member exclusive Winter Ale. Description from the email is as follows:

"This year’s Winter Posse beer is a Coconut Stout. I was asked by a friend to brew a fruit beer a few years ago, and after confirming that coconuts are a type of fruit, created this recipe, using real coconut. There are roasty flavours that are coming from the dark malts used in the brew, and this combines well with the coconut to produce a smooth, chocolatey stout, perfect for drinking in the colder months."

That's a pretty good description. I get roasted flavours, probably more coffee than chocolate and very smooth. Very enjoyable beer.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Stockade Brewery

Chop Shop Pale Ale

30ibu from fuggles and cascades

pilnser, Munich and crystal

Pretty decent.


----------



## Mall

madpierre06 said:


> Lovely drop this one....best bitter I've had in a while.


It is on tap at the Sherlock Holmes in Collins St. Melbourne and I have my fair share; a very good bitter.


----------



## MHB

Just back from a quick visit to Potters (Hunter Beer Co), got to walk along the 10 taps having a taste here and there. The regulars were all tasting as good as ever, there is an interesting Belgian Weiss that Keith has apparently been changing every time he brews it.
3rd from the right is a hop monster, called a Really Big IPA, and I think the name only hints at the hop levels, 10% ABV, not at all cloying, well balanced and I cant see where he could have squeezed in any more hop additions, apparently it was mash hoped, first wort hoped, several kettle hops, whirlpool hoped and 3 fermenter/dry hop additions.
About the only beer it reminds me of is Green Flash Palate Wrecker, and I'm not saying that lightly. Seriously impressive.
And Keith congrats on a another AIB Gold...
Mark


----------



## Tahoose

It's not in the glass yet, but have shortlisted 30 of the 120 festival beers that will be on tap at GABS tonight. Also have another half dozen or so from the brewery stalls. 

1 hour of work left, not that I'm clock watching!!


----------



## mosto

Next up from the Bridge Road Posse case:

The Dark Harvest:

"Bridge Road Brewers together with gypsy brewer Mikkel Borg Bjers of Mikkeller, created a one off brew one Friday evening in March 2012. The result is 'The Dark Harvest'. Inspired by the timing of this collaboration, it was decided to make a dark beer, using locally grown fresh hops. Of several research hops being grown at Rostrevor Hop Garden one variety stood out for selection and was harvested just hours before being added to this beer."

Better than it's Pale namesake, but this time, unlike that beer, the late hops take too much of a back seat to the malt and early hop bitterness. At 6.6% and hoppiness rating of 9/10 I took this to be a black IPA, but it lacks the hop aroma/flavour to pull it off. Comes across more as a early hopped stout. Still enjoyable, but not what I was expecting.


----------



## Dan Pratt

For a hophead IPA addict like myself, this cider really quenches the pallate. 

Excellent apple aroma, a great sweet dry balance with neither forward, refreshing mouthfeel. 

And for a JS beverage it rates better than there beers in my book.


----------



## manticle

Delerium argentum, courtesy of international beer collector.
Slightly sweet, peach and apricots, some hidden alcohol, spritz on the tongue.
Subdued belgian esters and some soft bread. Very subtle bittering.

Very pleasant, mellow beer with a tad too much carb for my tastes. Preferred the affligem I had last night and my own tripel in a keg but still a tasty beverage for a sunny hobart afternoon.

Just read it's a dry hopped belgian ipa which is surprising because hop character is very subdued and ibc beers are normally very fresh.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Heretic Brewery 

As expected, kick arse!


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Mountain Goat Rare Breed IPA.

First impression was that it was unbalanced and over-hopped, however second bottle (some days later) tastes spot on. 

I suspect the difference comes from my palate's expectations as on the first occasion I'd moved up from my lightly hopped golden ale, however on this occasion had moved down from my Bathurst Brunch Coffee Bourbon Milk Stout.


----------



## Danwood

Bad Shepherd Hazelnut Brown

Lovely, creamy nuttiness. Firm bitterness, nice roasty quality. Nice....go Hoser !

BrewDog Jack Hammer

Resinousy !


----------



## Dan Pratt

I remember having this beer a few years ago and it was a party on the palate of malt flavours and hop goodness.

The palate has evolved alot since then and found it to be a great black IPA, similar to what I make at home.

Bridge Road / Mikeller 

Dark Harvest.


----------



## Dan Pratt

As usual and American IPA from the US and its kick arse.

Ive had Stone beers many times and got this to get that real hop flavoured IPA, the way they should be 

And it was 1month from best before date.


----------



## mongey

I'm terrible at getting photos. 

Had a newstead brewing ipa at a local cafe yesterday. 

Was a good beer. Much cloudier than most commercials. But tasty.


----------



## Samuel Adams

Sunday lunch time beer in the interests of making sure it's drunk fresh...

Pliny



Just over a month old 



It didn't disappoint !
Everything you'd expect from a west coast IIPA, pine, resin, dank & some fruit, fantastic aroma.
Good malt backbone to support the ridiculous amout of hops whilst also letting them shine, pretty much perfect IMO.
Was surprisingly smooth considering the huge IBU and did not feel like an 8% beer

Yum, tick that one of the beer bucket list !


----------



## Dan Pratt

Samuel Adams said:


> Sunday lunch time beer in the interests of making sure it's drunk fresh...
> 
> Pliny
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6050.JPG
> 
> Just over a month old
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6048.JPG
> 
> It didn't disappoint !
> Everything you'd expect from a west coast IIPA, pine, resin, dank & some fruit, fantastic aroma.
> Good malt backbone to support the ridiculous amout of hops whilst also letting them shine, pretty much perfect IMO.
> Was surprisingly smooth considering the huge IBU and did not feel like an 8% beer
> 
> Yum, tick that one of the beer bucket list !


Oh for the love of hops, where did you get that?


----------



## mwd

Stoke Dark Beer. Very nice indeed with just a hint of sweetness.

Looks like Return of The Dread stout gone for good to be replaced by some weak stout from LC sacrelige to destroy such a good beer.


----------



## Samuel Adams

Pratty1 said:


> Oh for the love of hops, where did you get that?


Sorry should've mentioned it was brought home by a mate of mine from a US trip.
He went to the brewery and got them for $5.50 a bottle. Pliny the Younger was not on tap unfortunately for him.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Tropical_Brews said:


> Stoke Dark Beer. Very nice indeed with just a hint of sweetness.
> 
> Looks like Return of The Dread stout gone for good to be replaced by some weak stout from LC sacrelige to destroy such a good beer.


I don't think McCashin Brewery know how to make a bad beer.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Samuel Adams said:


> Sorry should've mentioned it was brought home by a mate of mine from a US trip.
> He went to the brewery and got them for $5.50 a bottle. Pliny the Younger was not on tap unfortunately for him.


Haha, $5.50. Aussie retail for that would be about $22.5

Lucky you!


----------



## Wardcliff

Nothing mystic or exotic, but quite enjoyable ....


----------



## peekaboo_jones

I'm away on a work trip interstate, stopped by a local bottleo on the way back to the hotel and grabbed a 4 pines esb. 
First time I've had it and it's really yummy. Love to be able to make something like this as home brew


----------



## Mall

A classic whilst in Sydney


----------



## peekaboo_jones

Mall said:


> A classic whilst in Sydney


Nice one!
Where'd you grab the DFH?


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Couldn't get in the Brooklyn Brewery 5 minutes away the Kent Ale House.An assortment of good beers here.


----------



## Mall

peekaboo_jones said:


> Nice one!
> Where'd you grab the DFH?


The Oak Barrel Liquor Shop,152 Elizabeth St. Sydney CBD. They have an awesome craft range including my favourite, Anchor Liberty.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Woah, huge aromatics! Mosaic, Cascade and Amarillo is pungent. 

Bloody tasty IPA and solid beer from the best. 

Stone Red X IPA

Pataskala ( Pa-TASK-a-la )




Ive made a couple of 100% red x ales before, now I know what Im aiming for.


----------



## waggastew

Once, at Beer Camp.......

Well done Uncle Dan's for stocking this but it hasn't travelled that well. More evidence for not drinking imported IPA's unless impeccably handled and fresh as a daisy. It's got some nice orange rind notes but aroma has classic 'oxidised hops and malt' thing going on.

Looks like I'm going to have to validate my theory with a West-coast trip sometime soon


----------



## Danwood

Belgian Black Box Brown Braggot, 10.5%.

As detailed in the 'What are you brewing' thread, this is the outcome of my Black Box/Redgum honey Braggot on a Brown ale base, fermented with WLP545 Belgian Strong and the TOSNA yeast nutrient regimen.

Fark ! Faaaark !

Bloody hell, if this isn't one of the best beer experiences I've had in a long, long time. 

Deep red under a thin but persistent head. Ester aroma of banana (which has calmed down heaps since it was kegged), allowing a smidge of the choc malt to get through). No hop flavour to speak of, but there's hop bitterness there to balance the sweetness. The Ph drop of the honey ferment will have gone some way to aid this balance also.
The body/sweetness/dry finish seems to have balanced quite well. 

Argument for dryness- Attenuative yeast, WLP545
- Drying effect of the honey
Argument for body - High mash temp. 
- Use of crystal malt 

I've got a side project off the main batch, and after much 'rithmetic' (cos it's wun ov the free R's) I calculated how much more honey it needed to become a 'legal' Braggot (50% honey). Look out VicBrew (and J.McFadyen in the specialty class, for the main batch) !

Anyway....happy with this one. I'll inflict it on some innocent bystanders tomorrow, see what they think...


----------



## Danwood

Jeez...calm down ! I think the alcohol was influencing my over-zealous post there


----------



## Leviathan

After a bit of hounding (im sure im not alone here) Dan Murphies is adding Sculpin and Grapefuit sculpin to its stocks, hope the advertised price sticks too as somehow its cheaper than big eye. Now ill start hounding them to stock Brewdog Jackhammer.


----------



## manticle

Danwood said:


> Jeez...calm down ! I think the alcohol was influencing my over-zealous post there


And you posted in the commercial thread.
Big braggot = your undoing. Requires confiscation lest you do yourself a mischief.


----------



## Danwood

Arggh ! Didn't realise I'd done that too. Could you tidy up my mess, Andrew ?

Thanks, Dan


----------



## timmi9191

White ipa 7.3%


----------



## timmi9191

Sorry just realised commercial thred.

Mods please move or delete


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Clearly I'm not worthy, grabbed the wrong glass out of the fridge...


----------



## Dan Pratt

Foghorn Brewhouse is opened on the Central Coast at Erina. 

Braveheart IPA




Smell, taste and overall beer was pretty much what my IPA's have been like.


----------



## paulyman

Stone Ruination, straight from the keg. Keg and Brew in Sydney. Dank, resinous, delicious.


----------



## Dan Pratt

paulyman said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1464680406.247388.jpg
> Stone Ruination, straight from the keg. Keg and Brew in Sydney. Dank, resinous, delicious.


How real IPAs are supposed to be made!


----------



## mwd

Dan The Man have done it again Whoop Whooop my favourite IPAs are finally here. Ballast Point Sculpin and Sculpin Grapefruit. Grapefruit on order for me as not widely distributed yet to stores.

Word is that next batches to come in to Oz will be cans. 

P.S. $100.00 a case of 24.


----------



## mongey

paulyman said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1464680406.247388.jpg
> 
> Stone Ruination, straight from the keg. Keg and Brew in Sydney. Dank, resinous, delicious.


huge fan of the ruination .

its almost a shame its so strong



did a 6 pack of the stone ipa watching origin last night .again no photos


----------



## Dan Pratt

mongey said:


> huge fan of the ruination .
> 
> its almost a shame its so strong


You're not Worthy.


----------



## Leviathan

Tropical_Brews said:


> Dan The Man have done it again Whoop Whooop my favourite IPAs are finally here. Ballast Point Sculpin and Sculpin Grapefruit. Grapefruit on order for me as not widely distributed yet to stores.
> 
> Word is that next batches to come in to Oz will be cans.
> 
> P.S. $100.00 a case of 24.


They've also got Stone go to IPA and the regular IPA uncle dans is getting its shit together.


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Can't recall who put out the tip, but picked a few of these up at Aldi yesterday, delicious.


----------



## Dan Pratt

This beer is new so I gave it a try....It wasn't bad, just not as good as it should be. 

As usual its got fkn munich in it. When will they stop!

Fox Hat

Metric IPA 7% & 80ibu


----------



## Mikeyr

Early start for the day Pratty!


----------



## mongey

Pratty1 said:


> You're not Worthy.


I did say almost


----------



## Mardoo

Almost worthy doesn't count.


----------



## Mall

Brooklyn Lager on tap at State of Grace, Collins St.


----------



## paulyman

Gotta be quick down here. 2 cases of Grapefruit Sculpin were alloted to my local Uncle Dans and someone bought a case and a half earlier this evening or yesterday, I got the last six pack. Any IBU member want to own up? 

Drinking the sculpin first. Second time is still awesome. Definitely get the apricot mentioned on the bottle. Big Eye is good, this is great.

Will post my thoughts on my first try of the grapefruit later.


----------



## timmi9191

Mall said:


> Brooklyn Lager on tap at State of Grace, Collins St.


Might be the pic, but i dont recall Brooklyn Lager being so dark...


----------



## Mall

timmi9191 said:


> Might be the pic, but i dont recall Brooklyn Lager being so dark...


Same same...have been to BB in Brooklyn NYC and it's the same..


----------



## timmi9191

could confuse it for an APA. Be interested to know where color is from crystal? melonodian?


----------



## paulyman

Grapefruit Sculpin. Damn! 

First wiff didn't smell any different. But as soon as I brought the glass up for that first taste I could smell the grapefruit as well as that wonderful apricot aroma. 

The taste is amazing! The subtle dank undertones with fresh apricot flavour of sculpin is there, but the citrus tang of the grapefruit just makes it all pop.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Mikeyr said:


> Early start for the day Pratty!


Haha, wouldn't that be nice for a Friday.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Last night had an out of date IPA from Lost Coast Brewery, California. Didn't get a photo, it was called Indica IPA and it was dank and tasty.

Followed that with this kick arse DIPA.

Lagunatis Hop Stoopid


----------



## kalbarluke

Pratty1 said:


> Last night had an out of date IPA from Lost Coast Brewery, California. Didn't get a photo, it was called Indica IPA and it was dank and tasty.
> Followed that with this kick arse DIPA.
> Lagunatis Hop Stoopid
> 
> 
> 
> V__0265.JPG


I had that 'hop stoopid' in San Francisco. Is it 100 IBU? I remember it being really good.


----------



## TheWiggman

Had a 150 lashes on tap tonight, if I've had one before it was that long ago I don't remember when. Took one sip and all I could taste was Nelson Sauvin. Looked up the hop bill and yep, there it is. 
Not a NS fan if you couldn't tell, won't be going back.


----------



## Dan Pratt

kalbarluke said:


> I had that 'hop stoopid' in San Francisco. Is it 100 IBU? I remember it being really good.


It's somewhere near that, 80% of that from late kettle and whirlpool additions. 

I've also read somewhere that they liked the sound of 102 IBU 4 U which is why its on the label.


----------



## mofox1

Lucky boy tonight.




Founders Breakfast Stout.
Massive choc and coffee vibe, but not too heavy. What a way too finish the evening... not too sure what I'll feel like at brekky tho.

And then there was this earlier...



Founders Mosaic Promise.
Clear fruit on the nose, but a bit of a harsh bitterness. Was good, but it might be a one after beer.

Cheers for the beers Ryan, enjoy the hops. ;-)


----------



## Mardoo

Founder's is one of the few breweries from which I will try anything. I have yet to be disappointed.


----------



## mongey

Pratty1 said:


> You're not Worthy.


as if the universe wanted me to prove my worthyness

stopped off on way to rehreasal to grab a long neck of Batch american ale , my standard rheresal beer , and he was selling 6 packs of ruinantion for $38

just over $6 each couldnt resist


----------



## Dan Pratt

mongey said:


> as if the universe wanted me to prove my worthiness


Whaaaat ?? you've read the bottle right, its the slogan for the beer.


----------



## mongey

Pratty1 said:


> Whaaaat ?? you've read the bottle right, its the slogan for the beer.


lol. no I havent . it speaks to me I guess


----------



## paulyman

The wife took off in that craziness yesterday for a 16h long haul to San Antonio. Arrived a few hours ago and now she is settled in went to the bar. Got served a pint of Pineapple Sculpin! Damn.


----------



## bungers81

Very nice beer. Very easy to drink. 4 pack gone already


----------



## manticle

A can that pours itself?
Great.


----------



## nosco

Went to Seddon on Friday. Only making a start now.


----------



## cliffo

Nothing fancy but at $16 for a sixer of the brewed in Japan variety it's not a bad way to ease into the long weekend.



Nice cans!


----------



## Bridges

Ballast point sculpin IPA. If you can find this at your local Dans jump on it. Its EFFING awesome.


----------



## Danwood

None at Ringwood today.

Settled for a six of Stones 'Go to IPA'


----------



## Danwood

...and they've travelled quite well, the hops are still bright.

Bottled in Feb apparently... would have loved to had a go on these back then.

Recommended.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Went looking for the sculpin today,none in stock....

Sir Karl delivered with dank and delicious.




Sideways photo??


----------



## Curly79

I love everything that this brewery does and this one is their best yet. Big and thick and very smooth for something that is 10%. Nice and balanced coffee and chocolate. Delicious.


----------



## Danwood

How much did you pay for that, Curly ?


----------



## TheWiggman

Local Dans has some good brews in stock now, and this is no exception. Bought it based on some feedback in recipe thread. Theakston Old Peculiar. 




Not too shabby at all. $9 a throw though, not sure if I'd go back at that rate.


----------



## TheWiggman

Zywiec Porter.




Found it on the bottom shelf. Can't read a sceric of Polish so don't know what to expect, but can read numbers and saw 9.5% and $5.60. Sold. 
WOW. Flavoursome, bold, alcoholic, moderately bitter and even at this strength definitely tastes like a porter. I can't even describe the aroma. Strongly recommended.


----------



## Curly79

Danwood said:


> How much did you pay for that, Curly ?


Think they were about $33 for 4 stubbies.


----------



## Mardoo

OK guys, **** you all. This night, among which was Droid's
, second from left, rough order of bestness. 
Astonishing RIS! You are a wonder, even with your pants on.

**** me, Founders THE Brewery!


----------



## droid

^lol - thanks mate, that's a great compliment!

<ed: wait, which way is that order of bestness going? hehe


----------



## mattymcfatty

Oooh where'd you get that KBS?


----------



## Mardoo

Purvis Cellars in Surrey Hills. I'd assume they also have it at Purvis Beer in Richmond. And. It. Is. A. Monster. Holy crap. It's like mainlining barrel aged stout. And yes, I may have posted that somewhat inebriated.

Oh, and left to right. Sorry to say it, Nail. We agreed the KBS and Droid's were $75 bottles of stout, but not the Clout. The Nogne O Imperial Aquavit Porter was incomprehensibly good.


----------



## technobabble66

Had this yesterday at the Pig & Whistle in Olinda, Vic. 
Old Speckled Hen. On tap. Through a sparkler. 
Fan. Freakin. Tastic. 
View attachment 89251


----------



## Danwood

That's a nice beer from a nice pub, but **** me....if they served their beers any colder, they'd be slushies !

I've mentioned it to them before, but it's always the same.

I keep going back though...


----------



## technobabble66

Yeah, agree.
But it was pretty fkn cold outside anyway, so it was hard to know if the OSH was too cold or if ambient temp was too cold.
Not many others serve OSH on tap, so i'll always go back whenever i can :lol: .

Actually, i must say, the P&W is a great pub - Their food & selection of beers is really good for the urban boonies. If only they had twice as much floor space - so damn busy in there!! And moar parking!! - trying to find a park at "peak hour" between 12 & 4 on a sunday requires a fair walk!

Anywho, ... OSH - for what i think is probably a simple beer, it's damn good on tap. Even from half a world away.


----------



## Danwood

Yeah, it's super busy at the weekend....especially with the bloody Poms !

I can walk in there and throw my leather sandal in any direction and hit one. Which will either result in a spot of Queensbury rules pugilism in the car park or a lively discussion on the state of the Monarchy.


----------



## tj2204

Got a sixer of sculpin from Dan's but managed to swap one of them out for the last grapefruit sculpin on the shelves.

Just having a regular sculpin now. It's been nearly a year since I last had one and it is just as lovely as I remember it. Amazing hop flavour. Love it.

Can't wait to try the grapefruit.

Will do my best to ration this sixer out.


----------



## paulyman

tj2204 said:


> Got a sixer of sculpin from Dan's but managed to swap one of them out for the last grapefruit sculpin on the shelves.
> 
> Just having a regular sculpin now. It's been nearly a year since I last had one and it is just as lovely as I remember it. Amazing hop flavour. Love it.
> 
> Can't wait to try the grapefruit.
> 
> Will do my best to ration this sixer out.


You are going to love the Grapefruit!


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Aventenus


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Who loves Dark Beer Month? This guy :super:

OK, so technically they're not in the glass yet, I'm just a little excited because I was lucky enough to win a mixed case from Murray's and it arrived today!


----------



## Mardoo

The Wild Thing is top notch!


----------



## Danwood

You won that comp, Fraser...I know who to hate now .

In other news, Grapefruit Sculpin in my glass.

In a word, shithouse. No real aroma or flavour left, just bitterness and a weird grapefruit flavour, which becomes very evident when burped back up.

Not as intended by the brewery, obviously, just badly looked after. But I'm not sure I'd like that grapefruit thing in a fresh one either.

I might buy one bottle of normal Sculpin just to try, but I'm not optimistic.

Bought from Boxhill South Dan's, by the way.


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Danwood said:


> You won that comp, Fraser...I know who to hate now .
> .


Join the line, there's plenty in front of you


----------



## Danwood

I won a slab of S&W Garden Ale a few months back from Crafty Pint, so I can't complain.

I'd have swapped it for your prize in a heart beat, though.

Happy drinking !


----------



## WarmerBeer

Danwood said:


> In other news, Grapefruit Sculpin in my glass.
> 
> In a word, shithouse. No real aroma or flavour left, just bitterness and a weird grapefruit flavour, which becomes very evident when burped back up.


Shame. T'is a fine beer when fresh.

Had it off tap last last year while OS, and was even better than the normal Sculpin.


----------



## Danwood

Wet and miserable tonight in Melbourne, so I'm gettin' ma stout on !

Looking forward to the Sheperd Neame Double stout especially. It's not what I'd call 'double' at 5.2%, but who am I to argue with a crew who've been brewing since 1698 ?
And by the time I'm finished with the Hawkers, I'm sure I'll take a trip(s) to the garage to have a go at my own RIS.
Saturday morning might be a little sluggish....


----------



## Curly79

Have you tried the Hawkers yet Dan?


----------



## Danwood

Not yet. Halfway through the Shep.

This is quite dry, ashy, burnt toasty. There's a big wallop of bitterness at the end, more than I've had in any stout before, I think. Good.

Not bad value at $7 for 500ml either. And it's a style which even Dans can't destroy through mis-handling.

*mumble...bloody Sculpin....mumble mumble.... did they transport it to Aus via mule?...mumble*


----------



## razz

Danwood said:


> Wet and miserable tonight in Melbourne, so I'm gettin' ma stout on !
> 
> Looking forward to the Sheperd Neame Double stout especially. It's not what I'd call 'double' at 5.2%, but who am I to argue with a crew who've been brewing since 1698 ?
> And by the time I'm finished with the Hawkers, I'm sure I'll take a trip(s) to the garage to have a go at my own RIS.
> Saturday morning might be a little sluggish....


Always is mate.


----------



## razz

Danwood said:


> Wet and miserable tonight in Melbourne, so I'm gettin' ma stout on !
> 
> Looking forward to the Sheperd Neame Double stout especially. It's not what I'd call 'double' at 5.2%, but who am I to argue with a crew who've been brewing since 1698 ?
> And by the time I'm finished with the Hawkers, I'm sure I'll take a trip(s) to the garage to have a go at my own RIS.
> Saturday morning might be a little sluggish....


Always is mate.


----------



## Fraser's BRB

It's cold and miserable here also, so it was time.

Started with the Dark Knight Porter, but let's be honest, it was merely a precursor to the main event.

Wild Thing! As reported by others, it's awesome. Lots of roasted notes and big warming alcohol as was expected. 

Of course, being a glutton for punishment, next was Wild Thing Coffee. Do yourself a favour, if you like Wild Thing and like coffee, get on board. It's the same beer with 1000 shots of espresso added per batch. Obviously a big coffee hit up front with the same warming alcohol behind.

Stay tuned, I may hit the Hell of the North next before falling in to bed!


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Well, the wife is watching crappy rom-coms so it had to be done. Back to the forums and on to...

Hell of the North!!!! (Disclaimer, use of exclamation points directly proportionate to booziness) 

Spicy/fruity nose, lots of dried fruit flavour, raisins, dates, hints of banana, maybe even dried apricot? Despite the high ABV, alcohol feels subdued (which isn't a bad thing), whilst still having the desired warming effect on the way down. All round, very satisfying and smooth, would match well with good cheese.


----------



## Danwood

Finished the Hawkers RIS a while ago.

Quite nicely balanced, but I'd like a bit more bitterness to perfectly offset the sweetness. Sweet treacle flavours mostly, and a bit of roast too. Alcohol warmth in the finish. Nice.

Onto the second pint of my own RIS (I need an RSA!). I really must get my finger out and put some into comps, if just for feedback. Others have commented it's maybe a bit too 
full bodied, and I'd agree, it's not within co-eee of 'dry'. But as a 'fireside sipper' I think it has definate merit.


----------



## Bribie G

5.5%

$3.60 a pint.

Times like this I wish I had some lederhosen.


----------



## SBOB

Danwood said:


> You won that comp, Fraser...I know who to hate now .
> 
> In other news, Grapefruit Sculpin in my glass.
> 
> In a word, shithouse. No real aroma or flavour left, just bitterness and a weird grapefruit flavour, which becomes very evident when burped back up.


as mentioned above.. shame
this was available at a few places when I was in the states last month and its definitely a tasty drop


----------



## louistoo

Whoah! 1,2,3 knockout! educational of course.


----------



## nosco

Bribie G said:


> karmeliter b.jpg
> 
> 5.5%
> 
> $3.60 a pint.
> 
> Times like this I wish I had some lederhosen.


Still about 6 or so at my Aldi. Might have to another.


----------



## peekaboo_jones

Little creatures IPA, bottled. 
It's really nice actually... Might try and get to the new Geelong beer hall soon


----------



## roastinrich

Just hit the jackpot. Found a Marks & spencer in the Venitian and brought this beauty home to my hotel room. She's a smells devine! Goes down a treat!


----------



## Ciderman

Plum sour. Incredible beer.


----------



## Brownsworthy

G'day all,

Just having a Duvel golden ale been stuck on IPAs for to long and forgotten how good a beer like this could be.


----------



## mongey

peekaboo_jones said:


> Little creatures IPA, bottled.
> It's really nice actually... Might try and get to the new Geelong beer hall soon


yeah I'm a fan of their IPA


grabbed few longies of various Batch beers over the weekend as I'm a fan of most

I will only say this once. avoid the marrickville pork roll at all costs .I thought it couldnt get worse than the pickle thing . but its worse


----------



## peekaboo_jones

Thanks Mongey will remember this advice. Cheers


----------



## peekaboo_jones

Murky as but a ripping imperial IPA!


----------



## Zorco

The Glenlivet. Triple cask matured single malt




Is Whisky off topic?


----------



## manticle

There is a thread devoted to single malt so yes: mildly.
As a whisky loving mod, I'll put my forgiveness hat on.


----------



## manticle

Although forgiveness is tempered somewhat by the fact you appear to be drinking it from a martini glass.
Hopefully the light deceives my ageing eyes.


----------



## Zorco

The last of my flat bottoms met their maker and my beautiful Oban whiskey self balancing round bottoms were a gift. This wine glass is a crude substitute.

Me shall dig again for the optimal thread.... On computer though next time.


----------



## nosco

I had this one last night. Its every thing its cracked up to be.


----------



## kalbarluke

More like 'what's in the plastic cup'. Sierra Nevada hop hunter IPA. I'm on a trip with the family. Currently in LA and this was in 7/11 for $9 a six pack. Not bad - probably needs a bit more malt backbone. 6.2 pc and 60 ibu. No fridge in the hotel room so keeping two in an ice bucket.


----------



## Bribie G

Spotted this when I was in the RSL Memorial club in Casino yesterday. Brewed by Byron.
Spot on for an Aussie Standard Lager - and no mouse cage twang or eau-de-wheelie bin off flavours like you get with VB or TED respectively.

Not super dry either, a wee bit of malt sweetness and when it warmed up it was a bloody decent thirst quencher. Wouldn't be surprised if it's all BB pale.


----------



## Dave70

kalbarluke said:


> More like 'what's in the plastic cup'. Sierra Nevada hop hunter IPA. I'm on a trip with the family. Currently in LA and this was in 7/11 for *$9 a six pack.* Not bad - probably needs a bit more malt backbone. 6.2 pc and 60 ibu. No fridge in the hotel room so keeping two in an ice bucket.


----------



## cliffo

I was in Sydney this week for a couple of days training with work and stopped by Spooning the Goat for a post-training beer.

Had a Nomad Brewing Co Cruisin' Ale.




Went down well after day one of two learning about Power BI.


----------



## Mardoo

Great lineup from last night. The HaandBryggeriet Hop Cannon was a fantastic DIPA. One of my favourite breweries, although not everything they do hits fantastic, many, many of their beers do. 

The Fuller's Porter - just a classic, still unbeatable in my book. 

The Nogne Ø Imperial Rye Porter had unending depths of flavour. Highly recommended. 

The Peche Mortel was a bit disappointing, but then it was green and needed a whole lot of ageing. I may go back for s couple bottles for the back of the fridge.


----------



## kalbarluke

Left LA and now staying with friends in London. The IPA is from a brewery in Yorkshire and was very nice. They also make a 'session IPA' in a blue can. The amarillo sour was also very good.


----------



## kalbarluke

Some more English beers. The Beavertown beers are good. I had a porter and a black IPA (not in picture). I must have been a bit pissed when I took this photo because thenames aren't all facing the front. The bottle was a mosaic IPA and probably the nicest. The cans at either end were a bit disappointing. Quite sweet and had a biscuit sort of taste that didn't suit.


----------



## Bridges

I had the beavertown gamma ray a few weeks back. Rated it highly.


----------



## kalbarluke

Anyone ever had this before? Landlord is well known but I haven't seen this before. Not as nice as Landlord imho. Has a more sweet and bitter taste. Tastes 'stronger' than Landlord.


----------



## billygoat

Had it a few times off the hand pump when I was in the UK last August.
I really liked it.
Most bottled, traditional UK ales taste completely different to the draught versions.


----------



## mongey

couple nice new beers on the weekend

finally got around to grabbing a can of pirate life IIPA . its really good. I'm a big fan of rivesides 777 ,I probably have 2 a week , and its as good as that for sure. 777 is a little more value for a longneck but not too much . will be drinking more


local beer shop has also been running out some rogue brewing portand state uni ipa longnecks . had a couple of them now. really nice drinking beer


----------



## Benn

Took advantage of the bottlo down the road from my hotel.
The super charger is very nice, Porter for a night cap later on.


----------



## Tahoose

The landlord on tap is very different to the one we get here.


----------



## droid

Had a Katoomba Brewing Co APA today weighing in at 5.2%
Can taste pineapple and stone fruit nicely balanced.
Owned by the Carrington Hotel so not really supporting any small endeavour by tasting it but still worth a try


----------



## bevan

Bought this in the GABS 2016 taster pack from Dan's, think I might have put 2017 in diary! Looking forward to tasting some of the other interesting ones!


----------



## mwd

Sydney Brewing Prymont Rye IPA and only $66.00 with free shipping per case.


----------



## citizensnips

I'm not one to buy beers but I happened to stumble across these in the past week. The Dogfish and racer had just been dropped to the shop and were still in their boxes so I really didn't have a choice. 
BTW the ballast point Grunion is a seriously underrated APA imo. 

The Budvar is in there because it's an exceptional lager and deserves a place in the photo


----------



## mwd

Shephard Neame IPA from Dan's . Great English IPA style and good value but quite different to the California IPa'S

Dan's are really doing well in stocking a good range but don't keep those grossly overpriced Australian or NZ examples.


----------



## Tahoose

Blame the excise taxes Tropical, unfortunately if our Brewers want to make any money they need to demand a higher price.


----------



## bevan

My first taste of a sour. I like it! Can see my self sinking quite a few of those on a hot day. Might have to look at brewing a sour


----------



## mosto

Tropical_Brews said:


> Sydney Brewing Prymont Rye IPA and only $66.00 with free shipping per case.


Was that through Dan Murphy's Connections? I got a similar deal on their Surry Hills Pils, which arrived today, $58 delivered. Looking forward to trying some tonight.


----------



## mosto

Not bad. Not quiet assertive enough on the hop front for me, but very crisp and refreshing and incredible clarity.


----------



## Danwood

Brewcult 'TCO' IPA 

Lovely, fresh IPA. Citrus in abundance, bit tropically, slight bit of malt too. Great lacing, probably mainly from hop oils. Can't think wheat or crystal has had anything much to do with this beer. Very nice. 

I'm trying to kill the keg to make space for the Hawkers IPA tomorrow. If any of youse fuckers want to make a trip down, I'll see what I can do for you. Maybe a (large) taste of the tap ?

Macedon, Big Little Baby.

Dan


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Wife out of town, got the call up for dinner at a mate's place.

Had this beauty sitting in my wine fridge for about 2 years and on a cool night decided it was time.

Amazing. Low carbonation but persistent, lots of mouth feel, syrupy almost. Vanilla notes, maybe even a little bit of banana in there (although this could have been influenced by the banana caramel pie for desert). Alcohol certainly evident, but well and truly balanced. Fantastic over the fire on a cool night.


----------



## Mall

Got a case of this for my Sydney CBD office. Ordered online from Dan's Alexandria store (6Klm's away) at 10:30am, arrives at reception 1:30pm. $90 inc delivery.


----------



## Brownsworthy

Mall said:


> Got a case of this for my Sydney CBD office. Ordered online from Dan's Alexandria store (6Klm's away) at 10:30am, arrives at reception 1:30pm. $90 inc delivery.


Not bad I paid $34 for a 6 pack last week


----------



## Mall

Brownsworthy said:


> Not bad I paid $34 for a 6 pack last week


Have a 6 pack in fridge desperately waiting for it to chill down. From what I have read, it is a beauty. 

How did you enjoy it Brownsworthy?


----------



## Bribie G

Dudded.
Spotted these in Aldi today and bought a four pack. Normally when you see a Euro brand that's normally BUL here, such as Becks, Stella etc but it's in 500ml cans, you can bet it's pretty authentic and imported by a liquor distributor as a "parallel import"

Got it home and it's actually from Coopers. I know they've been doing the stubbies for yonks now but the 500ml cans were a surprise. I wonder if this is a trend, most Euro and UK beers are in this format - Stubbies for bulk home consumption have always been a fairly Aussie thing.

Coopers have clearly ponied up for a 500ml canning line, which is interesting.

Anyway as with most Coopers produced lagers it's pretty forgettable, and what's that manky TED type eau-de-wheelie bin twang when it warms up a bit?


Brewed in Australia under strict supervision and bribery no doubt for Carlsberg.


----------



## sp0rk

Bribie, the wife was up north last week and tells me the Toormina Hotel has Reschs on tap now, if you want to stay closer to Coffs and still get your Reschs on instead of staying out at Woopi (admittedly Woopi is nicer)


----------



## Brownsworthy

Mall said:


> Have a 6 pack in fridge desperately waiting for it to chill down. From what I have read, it is a beauty.
> 
> How did you enjoy it Brownsworthy?


Thought it was lovely, light golden in colour with citrus resin/pine flavour/aroma it's supposed to be 65 ibu but didn't seem that bitter. I love IPAs though they tend to knock me about a bit so I like the fact that it's only 4.5%.


----------



## Mardoo

If you haven't tried their Delicious IPA, it is.


----------



## Danwood

I'd get the 'Go To' ahead of any of the other imported Pales Dans stocks, Strauss etc. 

Very good session beer and still fresh tasting hops (surprisingly, for Dans)


----------



## Northside Novice

A up lads , it's been a while . Sorry bout that . It's actually been that long that bloody chouffe gone changed the label to a new , dare I say craftier one . Anyways God bless and all the best ,


----------



## Northside Novice

❤❤ still can't work out the edit 'feature '


----------



## WarmerBeer

northside novice said:


> A up lads , it's been a while . Sorry bout that . It's actually been that long that bloody chouffe gone changed the label to a new , dare I say craftier one .


He's baaaaack! 

I eagerly look forward to barely coherent, yet ridiculously entertaining, Friday night status updates


----------



## mongey

on Stones . actuallly havent tried the go to

I like the standrard green IPA and runaniton allot

and I also really like the cali - belian IPA , but I havent seen any at my locals shops for ages


----------



## Danwood

northside novice said:


> A up lads , it's been a while . Sorry bout that . It's actually been that long that bloody chouffe gone changed the label to a new , dare I say craftier one . Anyways God bless and all the best ,
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg


The man of a thousand glasses ! Welcome back !


----------



## eldertaco

edit: oops, double posted..


----------



## eldertaco

Cracked this one open tonight..

Very sweet, slight stonefruit aroma. Spicy rye goodness, tastes about as close to bourbon as you could get in a beer I reckon.


----------



## Danwood

Tuatara 'Double Trouble'

I was given this by a friend, who, I'm fairly sure, re-gifted to me from his mate who I know has just got back from NZ (my mate doesn't really go for super hoppy). A coincidence ? Prolly not.

Any who... fuckit ! The big girl doesn't know what he's missing !

Super fresh blend of citrus/dank; it's like thick resin soup in a bottle this one! Very good.

Love the bottle. It's meant to look like a native Kiwi lizard, or some junk.


----------



## Samuel Adams

Another beauty my mate brought back from his US trip, straight from the brewery !

Absolutely amazing !!
Hard to describe the strange combo of the insane amount of hops mixing with the bourbon but it was yum !





In hindsight I wish I didn't have this beer along with many others as I paid for it the next day but it was pretty awesome !


----------



## kalbarluke

I am in Paris and bought this at the local supermarket for 5 euros. Leffe Royal Cascade IPA. 7.5 percent. Doesn't really taste like an IPA. More like a well balanced belgian pale ale.


----------



## kalbarluke

.


----------



## Dave70

My new favorite thing. (the beer, not the tea). Ashamed its taken me so long to discover black IPAs. As luck would have it there seem to be a wealth of decent recipes around here. 
Just the ticket when you haven't got time to muck around drinking your IPA and porter from separate glasses.


----------



## DU99

Made locally (Sunshine)


----------



## Zorco

Great name!


----------



## WarmerBeer

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Great name!


Depends on whether your not you're liberated enough to tell your mates "I downed a couple of great Coq's last night"


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Had to make the effort to post on this. I'm not a stout fan that much but, well maybe more as time goes by.
Tasted a few comesial products and so so etc.
Made a few of my own and like them better but that's bias on my own bastardisation recipes ha. 

This is nice I like it. Found it in Dan Murfs. Anyone have an idea of the recipe???? https://www.danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_878524/shepherd-neame---co-double-stout-500ml?orgSearchTerm=shepherd


----------



## nosco

Yep I like it too. Very smooth but Im not sure what the double refers to. I like the IPA too although out of the 3 ive had of the IPA 1 was fantastic and the other 2 where ok. Depends which dans you buy em from I think.


----------



## barls

i think I've got some notes somewhere from a tasting ill dig them out tomorrow.


----------



## razz

http://www.shepherdneame.co.uk/brands/ales/double-stout
Some info on the website.


----------



## GABBA110360

bought a couple of these
very nice indeed


----------



## GABBA110360

razz said:


> http://www.shepherdneame.co.uk/brands/ales/double-stout
> Some info on the website.


only just realised we got the same drop lol


----------



## Danwood

Mornington Nitro ESB

The first measly can only lasted a couple of swallows, so another was quickly found.
And that's a good measure of a decent Bitter/ESB right there...frighteningly easy to drink !
Low carb, smooth, malty (toffee and a bit of toast), then hop bitterness and earthy flavour. Very good ESB.

Schlenkerla Fastenbier

Never had this one before (other than last night). Love the Marzen, Eiche and Urbock (especially the latter), and this is another great beer. It's closest to the Marzen.
Higher carb and bitterness than the last two, but less alcohol, body and sweetness. The smoke is still there, obviously, but I definately prefer it with the extra malt backing of the Urbock.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Second attempt for Pirate Life IPA.

Ordinary.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Had this a few hours after the PL ipa and boom, a real American IPA from America. Clean, aromatic simcoe/crystal hops and full, I mean full of flavour. 

Big Sky IPA


----------



## Dan Pratt

Continuous Daryl Imperial IPA.

Abv and hop balance was spot on. Aromatic combo of Amarillo, Mosaic and Sorachi ace which I couldn't pick.

Pretty tasty, need more like this.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Firestone Walker Union Jack IPA.

It was out of date and still pungent aroma and quality flavoured beer. 

I rate this better than Ballast Point Sculpin.


----------



## mongey

Went to my spot on Saturday and felt like something big. He just got these in and as a ruination fan couldn't say no. Very similar to ruination but with the dank turned up even more stones ruinten triple ipa


----------



## peekaboo_jones

Jasper from Stone and wood.
Malty and very moreish


----------



## cliffo

James Squire Hop Thief #8



#6 was great, #7 was a good go to beer and #8 is once again, a solid effort.

Not had a beer with Crystal hops before so am enjoying the new (to me) flavour. Seems to be more Crystal than Cascade in this beer.


----------



## technobabble66

... And for the rest of us who've also never had Crystal hops, can you describe what it seems to have introduced to the beer?

Spicy? Floral? Fruity?


----------



## TheWiggman

To me trying to understand hop flavours that are described to you is like trying to understand sex. You can use all sorts of descriptors, emotions and euphemisms but until you've tried the real thing you won't understand.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Delicious beer!  One of the best Red Ales I've had.


----------



## Mall

Mmmm Moor modern red ale


----------



## Mardoo

Nice. Fantastic brewery!


----------



## Zorco

Red trolley ale.

Reminds me it the philosophy book, would you kill the fat man.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Hite Black Beer Stout lager type - that's what it says on the label. 

Actually a slightly roastier Schwartzbier with the rice and slight diacetyl twang typical of most modern Asian breweries. 

Actually a really decent quaffing black beer.


----------



## djgilmore

Picked this up in the US around this time last year.


----------



## Mattrox

Hoppapotamus by Brew Boys tonight.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Epic Stone Hammer IPA

10/10 - ******* brilliant beer.

Aromatics at the top level with Mosaic dominant, citra and simcoe supporting cast.

Super balance ABV and bitterness.

WOW!!!

:icon_drool2:


----------



## Blind Dog

^^^^^. IPA for breakfast. Champion!


----------



## Dan Pratt

Blind Dog said:


> ^^^^^. IPA for breakfast. Champion!


yeah its the weekend and the wife and kid are out. :super:


----------



## Mall

On tap at Madame Hanoi/Adelaide Casino


----------



## Mall

Lunch, O'Connell St N.Adelaide


----------



## TheWiggman

Hard to believe it tastes different from the bottle than it does the tap. At a function, bloke at the table shouts a round seeing I'm drinking Draught because it was that or Dry or XXXX Gold. Brewery Fresh.


----------



## Mattrox

Tonight it was 4 Pines Imperial IPA and Double Cascadian. Bothe very drinkable beers for the ABV.


----------



## Kingy

Just had a pirate life nz pale ale and rocks brewing brown ale. Both really good beers. I'm glad I have a good local pub near me. 




I'll be back tomorrow to try Sierra Nevada hoptimun iipa 10.4% need the misses to drop me off for that one. 

Nice tap list


----------



## Dave70

Have you tried the Prickly Moses chardonnay IPA? 
Beer blended with wine. Something you dont see every day. At least not in the same glass.


----------



## Mardoo

Unless it's the end of the party.


----------



## Kingy

Dave70 said:


> Have you tried the Prickly Moses chardonnay IPA?
> Beer blended with wine. Something you dont see every day. At least not in the same glass.


Yea I tried that at warners bay beer festival last year it was towards the end of the day but I remember it being wierd and very much Chardonnay like. Not sure I could drink a schooner of it. Saying that it was near the end of the day.

The barmaid told me today a homebrewer called in yesterday and had 3 schooners of the iipa. Musta been thirsty.


----------



## GABBA110360

hook norton twelve days


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Made it out to Murray's on Saturday, first one is their Mosaic SMASH. It was good, but I think I'd prefer it in combination with some other hops.

Second photo is Fred IPA in foreground and Blood Orange IPA in the back. I had the spicy chicken wings with blue cheese sauce and the IPAs were perfect accompaniment, the hoppy goodness cutting through the grease and heat of the wings really nicely.


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Then backed it up on Sunday with a trip to Block and Tackle on the Central Coast.

Memory is a little hazy, however, right to left is golden ale, amber ale, porter and a collab brew with Six Strings, smoked milk stout.

Also had their pale and belgian wheat beers. Well worth the trip, my favourites were the Belgian wheat and the collab brew. Sadly they were out of their English Bitter as I would have liked to try that. 

Picked up a bottle of their 1st anniversary RIS that I'll put away for a while and probably enjoy next winter.


----------



## Paleman

Warms my cockles in winter.


----------



## Paleman

I dont know why the sideways pic.


----------



## Meddo

Absolutely delicious, best beer I've had all year. Beautiful complexity and balance between malt, sour and wood. Back to the bottleo today to see if they have any more left...


----------



## Fraser's BRB

A mate dropped this one round a while ago and I cracked it this afternoon. I have to say it came as a pleasant surprise and it was the perfect beer for after a few hours of working in the garden..

There was quite a bit of hop flavour to it and I was surprised to read it was all Saaz. I've brewed with Saaz before and not had much fop flavour come through. Might have to look into a recipe for this one.


----------



## Black n Tan

Fraser's BRB said:


> A mate dropped this one round a while ago and I cracked it this afternoon. I have to say it came as a pleasant surprise and it was the perfect beer for after a few hours of working in the garden..
> 
> There was quite a bit of hop flavour to it and I was surprised to read it was all Saaz. I've brewed with Saaz before and not had much fop flavour come through. Might have to look into a recipe for this one.


Not according to their website: Pacific Jade, Motueka, Riwaka, Nelson Sauvin


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Black n Tan said:


> Not according to their website: Pacific Jade, Motueka, Riwaka, Nelson Sauvin


Interesting. I was only going off what was on the label. That would explain it though.


----------



## Mattrox

I had the Pirate Life/Tomfoolery collaboration beer last night, Cervesa Negra. OMG, I died an went to heaven. Almost better than sex.


----------



## goomboogo

Duvel in a wanker glass.


----------



## Dave70

Icky. Glad she only wanted to share one bottle.


----------



## BKBrews

I had my first go at the Pirate Life Pale Ale over the weekend and I now understand the hype. Probably my new favourite commercial beer - what a beauty!!


----------



## Zorco

Dave70 said:


> Icky. Glad she only wanted to share one bottle.


Didn't need a camera tripod in the frame to guess who can take fine photos...


----------



## Dave70

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Didn't need a camera tripod in the frame to guess who can take fine photos...


I only need to control camera shake _before_ I start drinking..


----------



## Bridges

Dave70 said:


> Icky. Glad she only wanted to share one bottle.


Yeah but did it work?


----------



## Nullnvoid

7 years ago today, a great man was taken from our family. My uncle was a great and generous man but for the longest time growing up I was frightened of him. He was a big scary man. 

I discovered far too late that he wasn't that scary and in fact was full of information and always there to help without hesitation. 

Tonight I drink to my Uncle David and remember the good times.


----------



## DU99

Wizard's Smith's ale..it was only available in tasmania,got mine from liquorland in cairnlea(vic)


----------



## Fraser's BRB

DU99 said:


> Wizard's Smith's ale..it was only available in tasmania,got mine from liquorland in cairnlea(vic)


My brother brought me back this bar runner from Tasmania some years ago. Never had the beer, always just thought it was a cool name.


----------



## mofox1

Just finished off a Wizard Smith's, so no pic! Nice, mostly.

It's was over carbed which gave it a harsh bite, but I think it was probably still a bit too bitter for the fairly light body. Overall nice, a bit of malt sweetness came through after it warmed up, but could have had more hop presence... y'know, just a little bit snuck in at flameout.


----------



## Mattrox

BKBrews said:


> I had my first go at the Pirate Life Pale Ale over the weekend and I now understand the hype. Probably my new favourite commercial beer - what a beauty!!


You need to try their Cervesa Negra.

That is a beer at a whole 'nother level.


----------



## Lager Bloke

Tried Balter Alt Brown + XPA last night-the brown tasted similar to Old but more subdued(say 3/4 of the flavour).XPA was quite nice-sweet but hoppy flavour-although not a huge amount of bitterness =both easy drinking + would try again.


----------



## BKBrews

Lager Bloke said:


> Tried Balter Alt Brown + XPA last night-the brown tasted similar to Old but more subdued(say 3/4 of the flavour).XPA was quite nice-sweet but hoppy flavour-although not a huge amount of bitterness =both easy drinking + would try again.


I didn't mind the XPA, but I couldn't drink too many of them! That fruitiness/sweetness comes through like a steam train.

I just bought a case of the Gage Roads Atomic Pale Ale, as it was one of the first beers I tried as I started getting into craft beer. I liked it at the time, but my tastes have changed a bit. It's still an easy sessionable drink, but it's not what I remember (I guess my tastes are changing). Quite a light colour and flavours to match. I've really been enjoying my American IPAs, but have found the darker (such as Hop Thief) to be more my preference.


----------



## Devhay

Thinking a red IPA may have to be next on the to brew list


----------



## petesbrew

I love my homebrew, I love craft beer, I love my belgian ales, and everything with weird and wonderful flavours and ingredients....
But I still enjoy a Tooheys Old. (but I couldn't be arsed posting a pic).


----------



## Zorco

Lawn bowls with mates drinking Old last Saturday. Felt like home.


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Old is the choice when choice is limited.


----------



## sp0rk

Work function tonight and the choices are XXXX Gold or Hahn Super Dry
Looks like I'm drinking wine, but only the 1 cos I have to drive


----------



## Lethaldog

sp0rk said:


> Work function tonight and the choices are XXXX Gold or Hahn Super Dry
> Looks like I'm drinking wine, but only the 1 cos I have to drive


FYL[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MHB

Just back from a visit to Foghorn for a beer and a bite with a friend,
On the way bumped into a couple of guys from Moo Brew, they a doing an event at the Malt Store tonight. If your looking for something to do in town tonight.
Foghorn also has a beer dinner on - sold out unfortunately.

The new chief at Foghorn is working out well, after a couple of less than satisfactory predecessors, the deviled wings and blue cheese dip were excellent.
Being a big fan of Farmhouse and how good Shaun is at making them went with no 13 Belgio Blond Ale - bloody lovely
Mark


----------



## manticle

Duvel tripel hop (experimental hop hbc 291) - part of my monthly six pack from international beer collector.
I love regular duvel but the only other tripel hop I've tried wasn't really for me (that one was mosaic).

Well this one is really tasty. Super soft bready notes, just enough supporting bitterness and just a tiny hint of fruity, resinous hop which never overshadows or dominates. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## yurgy

manticle said:


> Duvel tripel hop (experimental hop hbc 291) - part of my monthly six pack from international beer collector.
> I love regular duvel but the only other tripel hop I've tried wasn't really for me (that one was mosaic).
> 
> Well this one is really tasty. Super soft bready notes, just enough supporting bitterness and just a tiny hint of fruity, resinous hop which never overshadows or dominates. Absolutely delicious.


in the specials on his website he has a 6 pack of all triple hop versions rebrewed.


----------



## manticle

Might have a squizz. Specials are always well priced.


----------



## Dave70

Bridges said:


> Yeah but did it work?


She had her way with me, yes. When will I learn..


----------



## petesbrew

Tried the new hop thief 8 last night.
Sadly not as hoppy as 7, but definitely more sessionable, and still nicer than the lashes.


----------



## TheWiggman

Six String Brewing Company's Celtic Fusion and Moon Dog's Mack Daddy (birthday gifts from Beer Cartel)

Celtic Fusion - I cracked it and decided to drink it from the can. I'm a bit fan of the packaging, comes in a schmick 4-pack with a very smooth label. Manly 500ml cans. On the first whiff there was no mistaking there was coffee in there, and on first sip there was some evidence of a beer in there. Honestly this is like a carbonated espresso. I'm not a black coffee drinker (I love coffee though) but this was completely drinkable. Stout-wise I can't report much. Tastes dark and bitter, but the bitterness comes across likes it's all from the coffee. This is a coffee beer. Coffee. I wouldn't want too many of them, but it's an interesting experience. Celtic? Or Brazilian, Colombian, or Ethiopian? Not sure if I mentioned coffee but it really tastes like coffee.

Moon Dog's Mack Daddy - Righto I'm not sure if there's something wrong with me but this has to be a bad batch. It was so citrusy that it was lemon-sour. It had some melon character about it but was puckering, almost had an apple-like bite. No roast or malt to speak of, which is wrong for a dark beer. I had to tip it, it was very unenjoyable. Anyone else had this? I'm considering returning it.


----------



## manticle

You just had a moondog so my surprised face is currently on.

Visited the brewery a few years ago. Everything tasted like a cat's arsehole which they disguise with whacky names and fusion flavour marketing.

My surprised face looks a lot like my deadpan face by the way. Real surprise would be if Moon dog had started making consistently decent beer.


----------



## Mardoo

I have to agree. I heard tell, so it could be just rumour, that the bottling line they sold on to another brewery was the heart of the problem. Been a couple years, might give them another go, but I've only had one of their beers I liked, out of about twelve.


----------



## manticle

We drank it at the brewery/garage as they allegedly intended it to taste while they looked at us with a 'how good's that eh?" type expression. If it was wine I could have spat it out more politely.


----------



## Blind Dog

Moondog I just don't get. I'd feel guilty giving one of their beers to my worst enemy. I'll be honest and admit that I've not tried more than a few, but the few were more than enough to convince me not to try any more. Don't think they were infected, just shit.

But there seems to be a certain bearded, tight trousered brigade that love 'em. I cannot fathom why.


----------



## Blind Dog

Just, very, very good. From the newish local independent bottollo in Mitcham that has a really good range of local and imported beers, so win, win. Apologies for the sidways photo, but I can't take it again as the glass is empty.


----------



## paulyman

Nomad Freshie Salt and Pepper Gose. From their label:

Slightly tart. Check.
Coriander. Check.
Salty. Check.

But it has the aroma and taste of a European lager to me, even though they mention it's too fermented. Don't get me wrong, I like it a lot, it would definitely go down well as a summer thirst quencher and It definitely fits the description of a Gose that I've read. But...

Comparing it to the only other Gose I've had, the Sierra Nevada Otra Vez, it is completely different.

Otra Vez is much more tart to my palate and less salty more sweet. Otra Vez is again to my palate much more obvious as a sour beer. So I'm unsure which is the more accurate to style if I was to attempt a brew.

Anyone more experienced in the style care to push me in the right direction?


----------



## TheWiggman

Makes sense manticle, it was a gift from mum so the intentions were good. Not sure what to do with the remaining 5 though, honestly I ended up tipping it which I rarely do. 
Birthday drinks today, my son suggested I start on the Lakefront Brewery Fixed Gear American Red IPA. 


Very hazy copper colour but nice white dense head. Strong citrus flavours on the nose, not really any pine. Flavour backs it up with classic US citrus notes and full body without being full-on malty. Quite similar to a pale I have on tap which consists of chinook, Amarillo and Cascade. Absolutely does not taste like a 6.8% beer. Not bad, wouldn't rush back for another.


----------



## TheWiggman

No pic necessary for this: Crown Golden Ale ($2 from the bargain bin). Smells like a Crownie, tastes like a Crownie. I can't really pick much difference. Maybe it'll taste better if I change into a designer dress shirt, unbutton the collar and hang a tie loosely while sporting my best set of jeans. Could easily drink them all day but wouldn't want to.


----------



## Lethaldog

manticle said:


> You just had a moondog so my surprised face is currently on.
> 
> Visited the brewery a few years ago. Everything tasted like a cat's arsehole which they disguise with whacky names and fusion flavour marketing.
> 
> My surprised face looks a lot like my deadpan face by the way. Real surprise would be if Moon dog had started making consistently decent beer.


I now have my surprised face on wondering about the poor cat you have been taste testing[emoji15][emoji15][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## SBOB

TheWiggman said:


> No pic necessary for this: Crown Golden Ale ($2 from the bargain bin). Smells like a Crownie, tastes like a Crownie. I can't really pick much difference. Maybe it'll taste better if I change into a designer dress shirt, unbutton the collar and hang a tie loosely while sporting my best set of jeans. Could easily drink them all day but wouldn't want to.


Same as duff, duff dry and duff lite


----------



## manticle

Lethaldog said:


> I now have my surprised face on wondering about the poor cat you have been taste testing[emoji15][emoji15][emoji23][emoji23]


It's a 2 way street. He licks my arsehole, I lick........ ooh look a ufo


----------



## Dan Pratt

Balter XPA.

Decent beer,good aroma at first, drinkable. 

Will I buy it again. Nope.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Imported from Victory Brewing.

Prima Pils

Excellent example of a Pilsner.


----------



## bevan

Not bad, though I enjoyed the Karma Citra I had last night much better. Was very nice!


----------



## droid

Naked!



Sailors Grave Brewing - Berliner Weisse waiting for a label
Very tasty indeed - lots of Mandarin, 4% and a beautifully crafted and balanced beer, could just smash these in summer or anytime. I'm not just saying that because I help out there on occasion h34r:


----------



## Samuel Adams

Father's Day present.

Old Fart ESB




Sweet malty, biscuity flavour but finishes dry.
Bitter orange flavour from I'm guessing Challenger hops.
Nice subtle esters from the yeast.

I'm a fan of this beer !


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Some OG Budweiser, complainant in the longest running breach of copyright case in the world.

So clear, like looking through coloured glass. Tasty too. Nice one Aldi.


----------



## Ciderman

Just incredible really. I wish i bought more.


----------



## madpierre06

Ciderman said:


> Just incredible really. I wish i bought more.


Haven't cracked mine yet.


----------



## Ciderman

madpierre06 said:


> Haven't cracked mine yet.


It's better than the standard we had, and if my memory goes back that far better than the iris too.

Just layers and layers of complexity. I know it's just a basic malt bill but it was leaning towards a flanders style the complexity was so great. 

Very dry, sour cherry with plenty of funk. Not even in the top 50 rate beer for fruit lambics which is suprising.


----------



## droid

Sailors Grave Brewing

Drowned Man IPA - a session IPA @ 4.8% nice and juicy


----------



## bevan

No bad


----------



## madpierre06

Get this intae 'im. Lovely.


----------



## eldertaco

Almanac Saison de Brettaville. Aged in white wine barrels. Not a bad drop.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

TheWiggman said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1472196303.216339.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moon Dog's Mack Daddy - Righto I'm not sure if there's something wrong with me but this has to be a bad batch. It was so citrusy that it was lemon-sour. It had some melon character about it but was puckering, almost had an apple-like bite. No roast or malt to speak of, which is wrong for a dark beer. I had to tip it, it was very unenjoyable. Anyone else had this? I'm considering returning it.


Yep. My bottles the same. Trying to see how they can call it a dark ale. If they called it 'Lemon Black Ale' then I reckon it'd be spot on. Is this heavily loaded with Sorachi ace hops?


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Belgian wheat taste off because I have a Bacchus Cougar Wit fermenting away with 3944. 

Much prefer Hoegaarden [emoji4][emoji108]


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Yum!


----------



## manticle

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1473495529.203631.jpg
> Belgian wheat taste off because I have a Bacchus Cougar Wit fermenting away with 3944.
> Much prefer Hoegaarden [emoji4][emoji108]


Blue moon is quite horrible.
Hoegaarden is quite delicious.


----------



## Blind Dog

droid said:


> Sailors Grave Brewing
> 
> Drowned Man IPA - a session IPA @ 4.8% nice and juicy


4.8% makes for a pretty short 'session'. 4.8% ABV is what the gubberment use as the cut off to define full strength beer


----------



## BKBrews

Today I had:
- 4 pines Seasonal IPA no 1
- Young Henry's Newtowner Ale
- Willie the Boatman Trailer Ale
- prancing pony (or whatever it is) American pale ale

Loved the young Henry's and the 4 pines, both of the others were extremely average.


----------



## louistoo

Monster of a beer! thoroughly enjoyable carrying monstrous hop character with aplomb.
Heretic brewings evil cousin


----------



## technobabble66

Trying some local beer while holidaying in port Douglas. 
Worst beer eva. 
Noticeably worse(/more bland) than VB or carlton draught. 
I'm surprised the Queenslanders aren't much more angry if this is their main beer option. No wonder they like NRL so much. I'd want to smash some dude into the ground also, if I had to drink this regularly. Is that why the maroons dominate State of Origin??
I can only assume the blandness is best suited to hot tropical conditions when you just wanna sink some piss on a hot sweaty Friday night. 

The disappointment of the beer coincidentally suited watching my team get smashed in AFL. 
Though at least the footy had the consolation of watching an awesome opponent win. 
There were no winners on the beer front.


----------



## peteru

Tuatara ITI

Very, very impressed with how much flavour they managed to pack into a 3.3% beer.


----------



## TheWiggman

technobabble66 said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1474032747.795604.jpg
> Trying some local beer while holidaying in port Douglas.
> Worst beer eva.
> Noticeably worse(/more bland) than VB or carlton draught.
> I'm surprised the Queenslanders aren't much more angry if this is their main beer option. No wonder they like NRL so much. I'd want to smash some dude into the ground also, if I had to drink this regularly. Is that why the maroons dominate State of Origin??
> I can only assume the blandness is best suited to hot tropical conditions when you just wanna sink some piss on a hot sweaty Friday night.
> 
> The disappointment of the beer coincidentally suited watching my team get smashed in AFL.
> Though at least the footy had the consolation of watching an awesome opponent win.
> There were no winners on the beer front.


Shock!!!!! XXXX Bitter was my Aussie lager of choice before I left qld, I wonder if it's changed. Or maybe your tastebuds are sour from not only losing but being a Hawthorn supporter


----------



## Bridgey23

No XXXX bitter probably worst beer I've ever tasted. Hang on. I tried Brisbane Bitter once. Far worse.
The XXXX off the wood at breaky creek is a different story. Yummm.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

How much did they sting you for a shite beer up in Rort Douglas?


----------



## Mall

There is a new Brewery/Pub in the Marina, am looking forward to testing in 3 weeks.


----------



## technobabble66

@wiggdude, it was tasting bad in the first quarter while we were leading. And def not sour from being a Hawks supporter [emoji6] (not sure why they would be, tho. The threepeat will keep me happy for a while [emoji12] And also to see the dogs play well - my 2nd choice for the premiership). 

Def the worst beer I've had in a v v long time. 

@LF, the only good thing about it was my brother in law paid for it, so I'm not sure how much it cost. 
Rort Douglas is generally a bit pricey, but maybe not as bad as I thought. Though that might be a reflection of how badly we get ripped off here in melbs. Still, was stunned when 4 pizzas cost us $110. 

@Mall, Hemmingway's brewery def worth stopping at - esp nice location on the pier. 
Be prepared to shell some bucks. Not a big rip off or anything, but def not cheap. 
The $15 for a flight of 5 beers is worth it to taste their range. I was surprised to find their Pilsner and dark lager were the best. IPA was also good. Their 2 APAs were average - bittering either too high, or wrong hops causing it to be too harsh for these lighter beers. 
I'd def rate their pils, dark lager and IPA (& this from someone who normally finds pils to be underwhelming)


----------



## SBOB

Pretty rarely do I go that adventurous with my purchases but with this weekends Amex promo, I finally decided to try one of the Almanac sours

Almanac tropical platypus 
"sour blonde ale is aged in used wine barrels and oak foeders with an array of tropical fruits. We selected barrels with fruit-forward characters, and amplified those notes with the addition of kiwi, mango, lime and passionfruit. We tied the whole blend together with the addition of aromatic Galaxy hops from New Zealand."

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/almanac-tropical-platypus/418910/

At $22 a bottle it's not cheap, but it's definitely tasty


----------



## timmi9191

Thank you aldi


----------



## Dave70

A couple from Plonk last weekend. 

Just a little to thin and slightly to much roastyness I thought. Sample size of one however. 








This was delicious. Complex with hints of toffee and berries and not what I was expecting (Belgian style - ish). Love to do a clone, but the consensus on the ingredients is a bit all over the shop.
Ideas for the yeast range from Koji, Red rice and WLP 570. The bottle had plenty of floaties in there to harvest, but I'm assuming this might be any old thing to bottle condition. 
Goes down super smooth for a 7% er. One of those deals where you buy a six pack and before you know it you're loosing count.


----------



## madpierre06

Been sitting in the aging cupboard for 9 months...big, boozy, bountiful. Glass was $2 at ye olde op shoppe.


----------



## Mardoo

Kiuchi (Hitachino) ages most of their beer in cedar barrels, and frequently uses koji in its beers that use rice. Fantastic brewery. Their Nest Ancient Nipponia is among the more distinctive beers I've had.


----------



## Kingy

timmi9191 said:


> Thank you aldi



cheers Timmi. Good for $15 ay


----------



## Mattrox

Stone and Wood.


----------



## kalbarluke

Not bad. Never had calypso hops before. Nice balance, nice beer.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I know I'm way behind the 8 ball, but fookin ell pirate life IPA is delicious. How can they balance it so well. Bitter, sweet, aromatic, not too thin not too thick. Fluffy head. Man I need a moment...


----------



## paulyman

Not beer but posting it anyway. 8 year old magnum of Tahbilk marsanne that's been aging in my wine fridge. Absolutely divine.


----------



## tj2204

Last can of Former Tenant to raise to the sharkies finally winning a premiership. What a game!


----------



## Dan Pratt

The only good thing about this beer is the label.

A very bad example of Mosaic. They would be disappointed.

For comparison I've had Founders Mosaic Promise which is solid aroma and flavour unlike this....


----------



## BKBrews

I had a couple of the Bridge Road Little Blings today. 3.4% IPA. Absolutely brilliant for a mid strength. I will put it on the list to clone for sure.


----------



## Lager Bloke

Belhaven Scottish Ale -been wanting to try what I presume is Scotch Ale.Very nice


A bit of trivia,I did my trade apprenticeship in Adelaide Hills-around 92/93 Coopers had an old chapel converted into a pub/club.There was a Scotch Ale on tap-from memory it was a bit of a trial,don't know if many other pubs had it-had very different palate then-didn't think much of it then but reckon it would be something I'd rather like if the belhaven was anything to go on.My boss used to love it.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Last night, iStout by 8 wired, super smooth at 10%!! Price let it down at $25 for 500mL which forced me to share with 3 haha.


----------



## TheWiggman

Lager Bloke said:


> Belhaven Scottish Ale -been wanting to try what I presume is Scotch Ale.Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0154.JPG
> A bit of trivia,I did my trade apprenticeship in Adelaide Hills-around 92/93 Coopers had an old chapel converted into a pub/club.There was a Scotch Ale on tap-from memory it was a bit of a trial,don't know if many other pubs had it-had very different palate then-didn't think much of it then but reckon it would be something I'd rather like if the belhaven was anything to go on.My boss used to love it.


I tried that a few months back, really enjoyed it and will be brewing a Scottish ale in the near future.


----------



## Devhay

Had a couple of these while brewing yesterday






Between Little Dove, Hop Flinger and Cold Nights Summer Days its been a fantastic couple of weeks for hop driven local releases!


----------



## mongey

wokred my way through all the rouge hop ip's a couple times. 4,5,6,7,8. well only had 4 and 5 once each

they are all great . Usually I'm a sucker for the strongest but 6 sits in a pretty good place IMHO


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Another winner from BB! Can't wait to rip into the Ferrari Rocher on the weekend!


----------



## Devhay

Where did you grab that from Aus Rider? I'm a sucker for a Red IPA and I've seen a few people raving about Bacchus on Beer Snobs lately


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Devhay said:


> Where did you grab that from Aus Rider? I'm a sucker for a Red IPA and I've seen a few people raving about Bacchus on Beer Snobs lately


 Hi mate.

Although I do live in SEQ, I have bought them from their website. $10 nation wide delivery per carton of 9.

http://www.bacchusbrewing.com.au/collections/ales

edit: For some reason they have taken down the CC ;(


----------



## paulyman

Early birthday present to myself.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Saison Dupont. The King.


----------



## djgilmore

Stone Sublimely Righteous Black IPA that I brought back from the US.


----------



## Mattrox

Having a Pirate Life Barbe Noir IIPA right now though.....


----------



## Mattrox

This could get messy.


----------



## tj2204

Those prices are pretty damn reasonable too. Jealous.


----------



## Mattrox

tj2204 said:


> Those prices are pretty damn reasonable too. Jealous.


Was good to get a chance to try some of those brews. After a couple IIPAs though, the taste buds don't work so good.

The Pirate Life Barbe Noir was really good. Would be great on a cold winter night. Said to be one of the last few kegs of it about the place apparently.

I need to go back and try the Citracado though. They hadn't put it on tap by the time my mouth was done. They have the Stone on tap all month.

I think I like the PL IIPA over the Stone beers. Not that they are bad beers, just personal preference.


----------



## BKBrews

I went to buy a few different pirate life's the other night to try, as the pale ale is currently my favourite beer. I ended up walking out with a 6 pack of the pale ale for $27, because they wanted $33 for the IPA and TWELVE DOLLARS per 500ml can of IIPA. Seriously?


----------



## Mall

A lazy week in Port Douglas, kicked off at Hemingway's Brewery at the marina


----------



## mongey

BKBrews said:


> I went to buy a few different pirate life's the other night to try, as the pale ale is currently my favourite beer. I ended up walking out with a 6 pack of the pale ale for $27, because they wanted $33 for the IPA and TWELVE DOLLARS per 500ml can of IIPA. Seriously?


12 for the IIPA is ok. Usually I see it for 13 at the lower end and up to 15. 

33 for the IPA is a couple bucks high.


----------



## paulyman

Wow. That Cantillon Gueze was awesome! So good I forgot to take a picture! 

It was bottled last year so was not hugely carbonated. The nose reminded me of a Gose, no obvious Brett or funk. It was quite dry and tart with a hint of sharpness, acetic? Whatever it was added a wonderful complexity. This was simple and restrained and hasn't developed any funk yet, would love to try a 5+ year old bottle to compare.

Might keep my eyes on the next import to Beer Cartel and make some room in my wine fridge to age some along side some of my wines.

The 3 fonteinen I tried last week was 5 years old and quite different. Plenty of Brett funk on the nose and no acetic sharpness that I could notice more creamy and much more highly carbonated.

Love them both, would love to see how they evolve over time.


----------



## Leviathan

Uncle dans stepping up again, Ballast point sculpin, big eye, even keel and grunion all available in cans, pineapple sculpin coming soon as well.


----------



## tugger

Absolutely lovely. 
Praise the lord.


----------



## Devhay

Looking forward to working my way through these on the weekend!

Couple of old favourites and hopefully some new ones


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ what is that in the box?


----------



## Devhay

Glenfiddich IPA Experiment, single malt scotch finished in IPA casks.. Should be interesting!


----------



## Dan Pratt

Boddingtons Pub Ale from Nitro Can.




Followed by Brewdog Jack Hammer. Columbus/Centennial in the boil, Simcoe/Citra/Amarillo dry hopped.


----------



## Leviathan

Jackhammer is my go to atm, lovely drop.


----------



## Lodan

Arvo beers courtesy of Sturt st cellars
Coopers amber


Frankenbrown


----------



## Lodan

Goodieson Maibock


Little bang icon


----------



## Lodan

Vale mid coast


Woolshed cherax destructor


----------



## Lodan

Brew Boys Hoppapotamus


Little Bang Galactopus


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Lodan said:


> Brew Boys Hoppapotamus
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20161023_17_10_39_Pro (2).jpg
> Little Bang Galactopus
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20161023_17_54_04_Pro (2).jpg


Nice session!


----------



## DU99

newstead red rye ale,obtained at hophead point cook(melb).nice earthy beer..6.5% IBU 71


----------



## Bridges

Dan's, my least favorite bottlo sold me a sixer of ballast point sculpin cans along with a sixer of even keel session IPA. The even keel is 3.8%, should be interesting as I'm yet to find a ballast point beer I don't like. I'll be going with the full strength tonight however.


----------



## paulyman

Pineapple Sculpin! I think I prefer Grapefruit, but I'm splitting hairs, both stellar beers. The wife prefers Pineapple, but she did get to try it fresh from the tap in the US not that long ago so I'd the memory of it fresh from the keg has abut to do with it.


----------



## WarmerBeer

Dainton's All Black IPA. Nice beer from a G&G alumni gone commercial.

Have found some Black IPA's to be a little too astringent, but this is lovely malt, a little roast, and balanced by firm, without being over-the-top bitterness. Could maybe go more aroma hops, but they're still there, just not whacking you across the back of the nostril.


----------



## tugger

My first duvel certainly won't be my last.


----------



## tugger

Followed by a punk iPa and some other Belgian I can't make out the name of.


----------



## manticle

Altenmunster is German, mate.

Duvel is a cracker of a beer. So simple yet wonderfully layered, soft but deadly.


----------



## tugger

Thanks Manticle. 
It was also nice. 
Now we are getting stuck into some daves gold.


----------



## Tahoose

manticle said:


> Altenmunster is German, mate.
> 
> Duvel is a cracker of a beer. So simple yet wonderfully layered, soft but deadly.


Soft but deadly... Thats the reason that Duvel translates to Devil. Altenmunster is a cracker also.


----------



## Curly79

WarmerBeer said:


> Dainton's All Black IPA. Nice beer from a G&G alumni gone commercial.
> 
> Have found some Black IPA's to be a little too astringent, but this is lovely malt, a little roast, and balanced by firm, without being over-the-top bitterness. Could maybe go more aroma hops, but they're still there, just not whacking you across the back of the nostril.


Had this one on the weekend. One of the nicest beers I've had in a while.


----------



## tugger

I have these 3 lovely ladies to keep me company tonight. 
The lager is crisp and clean with a mid hop aroma and flavour. 
The pale is very hoppy with minimal bitterness. 
The double is not quite what I would call a double ipa but still easy drinking and sessionable. 
Loads of hop burps.


----------



## nosco

Where does Macedonia rank among the great brewing nations? $1.50ea from NQR. Only the best in this house. Only 2 months ood


----------



## Bridges

Brewdog Elvis juice  grapefruit infused IPA. Not quite as hoppy as I would have hoped but a nice hit of grapefruit. I think the sculpin grapefruit from ballast point is a better grapefruit beer.


----------



## mstrelan

Bridges said:


> Brewdog Elvis juice  grapefruit infused IPA. Not quite as hoppy as I would have hoped but a nice hit of grapefruit. I think the sculpin grapefruit from ballast point is a better grapefruit beer.


I had this last weekend with dinner and wasn't convinced. After a morning swim while frying bacon I tried it again and it was delicious as a breakfast beer. Makes sense really.


----------



## WarmerBeer

mstrelan said:


> ... After a morning swim while frying bacon I tried it again and it was delicious as a breakfast beer...


Livin' the dream.


----------



## skilbys

Reccomended by a friend, 8% abv kills it though!


----------



## tj2204

Sierra Nevada Otra Vez. Drinkable but not mind blowing.




Gage Roads Little Dove. A great beer, really well balanced, it's a shame I only got one stubby of it.


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow

I cant recommend this beer highly enough, trying this fresh from the brewery is on my bucket(or is it pint) list. Love the haze.


----------



## Meddo

Spent half the day bending up a complex (if untidy) copper immersion chiller. Reckon I've earned these, refreshing as fvck. The melon's the pick of the two in my book.


----------



## BKBrews

ScottyDoesntKnow said:


> I cant recommend this beer highly enough, trying this fresh from the brewery is on my bucket(or is it pint) list. Love the haze.


Yep, that's a cracker.

One of my local restaurants has it on tap - unfortunately the food isn't that great/cheap, but I still go there for this.


----------



## peteru

Murray's Fred is great, but you really need to get it fresh. A couple of months in the fridge takes it from exceptional to just very nice.


----------



## Tahoose

Just got my hands on 2 bottles of Pliny The Elder, Bottled on the 11th of last month.

Excited is an understatment.


----------



## tugger

I have had Fred in a glass direct from the bright tank. 
I agree fresh is best.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Tahoose said:


> Just got my hands on 2 bottles of Pliny The Elder, Bottled on the 11th of last month.
> 
> Excited is an understatment.


Please explain ? Lol


----------



## manticle

No photo because I'm not much of a photographer and there's no label.

I am however very excited to try Westvleteren 12. Just under $40 a 330 mL so I have one and one only. The price tag commands high expectations but I'm hoping to stick to merit and also compare my still bulk maturing belgian quad that is tasting delicious from the secondary/bulk ageing vessel (dangerously so).

Drunk from a westmalle glass in my backyard while brewing an aipa of sorts.

A bit lighter in colour than mine but both dark with a ruby hue. Head forms but dissipates immediately.

Aroma of caramel, burnt sugar, candied fruit, all subtle. Flavour is soft bread, christmas jellies, candied fruit, toffee and stewed plum. Sweet, soft, bugger all alcohol, spritzy at the front but soft at the back of the throat, not burpy.

Surprisingly delicate.

Excellent beer, with a reputation well deserved.

Best in the world? Hard to say because tastes vary but indubitably wonderful.

Worth $40 a stubby? 

Well at least once in a lifetime and that time is now.


----------



## Dave70

manticle said:


> No photo because I'm not much of a photographer and there's no label.


Jesus..
You can sketch, cant you?


----------



## manticle

Yeah. Mostly dead animals but give me a month and I'l draw the bottle in MS paint using a mouse*.

It will be quite telling.




*PC mouse, not dead mouse


----------



## MHB

Cross another one off the bucket list?
Phenomenal beer and if anyone gets the chance try it, I personally suspect some of its reputation is based on the exclusivity and unavailability of the beer. Saying that takes nothing away from what is one of the worlds great beers.
I aspire to brewing that well, not enough to give up sex, learn Latin and live in a cold draughty old stone pile where you cant talk, just have to hope that's not what it takes...
Mark

Vit pix yet


----------



## manticle

Interestingly I got bugger all phenolics.

All fruit. My quad (6-8 months old) is quite spicy and peppery, despite big yeast pitch and low fermentation temperature.

Oxygen is the only currently missing feature* from my brewery I aim to fix soon.

Phenolics in mine are not unpleasant - just not present in my w12 and the belgians I rate most high are more brwad/fruit/soft/delicate than overt phenolics.

*Maybe not only. I have a couple of pots, an esky and an ots element. After oxygen, I need a sweet sheperdess called Odette.


----------



## Zorco

MHB said:


> Cross another one off the bucket list?
> Phenomenal beer and if anyone gets the chance try it, I personally suspect some of its reputation is based on the exclusivity and unavailability of the beer. Saying that takes nothing away from what is one of the worlds great beers.
> I aspire to brewing that well, not enough to give up sex, learn Latin and live in a cold draughty old stone pile where you cant talk, just have to hope that's not what it takes...
> Mark
> 
> Vit pix yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Westvleteren_XII_900.jpg


Envy,

My mate is working in Belgium and got me this glass.

Merely the glass... and I hope his next trips home will occasion the corresponding ale


----------



## bevan

Meddo said:


> Spent half the day bending up a complex (if untidy) copper immersion chiller. Reckon I've earned these, refreshing as fvck. The melon's the pick of the two in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20161112_161819 - Edited.jpg


If you don't mind me asking where did you pick those up from? I've going around all my local shops and they have nothing that's a bit different (only if it mainstream brewers).


----------



## manticle

The glasses are great and the beer is also lovely. Much easier to get here than westy though so you should be able to fill easily enough.


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow

Citrusy, pine, resinous... ahhh **** it, just read the label! Either way, it's making going back to work tomorrow for a 2 week swing that little bit more bearable. Yes I'm drinking from a wine glass.


----------



## Meddo

bevan said:


> If you don't mind me asking where did you pick those up from? I've going around all my local shops and they have nothing that's a bit different (only if it mainstream brewers).


Got those ones from Hawthorne Super Cellars, reckon I've also seen them in the Archive Beer Boutique bottle-o in West End. Both great bottle-os for craft beer in Brissy.


----------



## peteru

Westvleteren Abt 12 is very nice. I had an opportunity to try a few times over the years.The old bottles had plain caps, but the more recent bottles have printing on the bottle cap. The bottles are still without a label, just the raised rim.

St. Bernardus Abt 12 stacks up pretty well against WV12. If you are trying to brew something similar to WV12 and need to do taste comparisons, getting your brew close to St. Bernardus will get you most of the way there. St. Bernardus is easier and cheaper to source.

BTW: Vleteren is a good place for beer. De Struise Brouwers are just down the road in Oostvleteren.


----------



## MHB

A friend of mine goes to Belgium a couple of times a year on buying trips and always gets to Westvleteren and picks up a few for private consumption, occasionally some are available through his beer import business. see International Beer Collector he also has glasses.
The St Bernardus are great and nothing bad ever came out of Struise either, personally I think the Westvleteren Blond is one of my favourite Belgian beers.
Mark


----------



## Zorco

I am seriously considering a membership. Looks to be based in Newcastle...... you lucky blokes should check it out. I bet the Christmas party event would be sensational.


----------



## manticle

Zorco - I'm a member and it's seriously good value.

I pay around 50 per month (that's beer plus postage to TAS) to get 6 really fresh and different beers (mostly Belgian but some dutch and uk too), rarely commonly found here. Also they have extras available for pretty great prices, (previously lovely beers have included tripel karmeleit for 4.50 and malheur 12 for less than 10).

Helps that I don't have the same access to commercial belgians here compared with Melbourne* but I am a big fan. IBC is also where I got my Westvleteren mentioned above.

*recent visit to coolwine says all is not lost


----------



## Tahoose

Pratty1 said:


> Please explain ? Lol


Had a mate coming over from LA, asked him nicely. Did give him a mixed 6 of Aussie craft beer to say thank you. Plus shouted him dinner the other night. 

Think that's a fair trade.


----------



## Zorco

manticle said:


> Zorco - I'm a member and it's seriously good value.
> 
> I pay around 50 per month (that's beer plus postage to TAS) to get 6 really fresh and different beers (mostly Belgian but some dutch and uk too), rarely commonly found here. Also they have extras available for pretty great prices, (previously lovely beers have included tripel karmeleit for 4.50 and malheur 12 for less than 10).
> 
> Helps that I don't have the same access to commercial belgians here compared with Melbourne* but I am a big fan. IBC is also where I got my Westvleteren mentioned above.
> 
> *recent visit to coolwine says all is not lost


Cheers mate, I'm looking forward to this. Will join for the December delivery!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

manticle said:


> Zorco - I'm a member and it's seriously good value.
> 
> I pay around 50 per month (that's beer plus postage to TAS) to get 6 really fresh and different beers (mostly Belgian but some dutch and uk too), rarely commonly found here. Also they have extras available for pretty great prices, (previously lovely beers have included tripel karmeleit for 4.50 and malheur 12 for less than 10).
> 
> Helps that I don't have the same access to commercial belgians here compared with Melbourne* but I am a big fan. IBC is also where I got my Westvleteren mentioned above.
> 
> *recent visit to coolwine says all is not lost





Zorco said:


> Cheers mate, I'm looking forward to this. Will join for the December delivery!


It really is an insanely good deal! How have I not heard about this before? Gonna join up for December also


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Choices... was lucky enough to meet Chris the brewer at a food festival last weekend, lovely chap. Any brewery that brews an Altbier gets my attention these days! So really there isn't much choice in terms of which I'll have first today...


----------



## tugger

I was impressed with this one. 
Nice and clean low bitterness and a nice gentle hop aroma and flavour.


----------



## paulyman

Finally had a chance to try My first Flanders red. Went beautifully with the pork knuckle! The staff at the Belgian Beer Cafe seem to love the wife and I, as while most clientele are drinking pints of Stella, we have so far sampled the tripel karmaliet and the Grand Cru. Will finish off with a nice Gueze shortly.

I love the Flanders, I don't get all that much balsamic that others rage about but do get a wonderful cherry aroma and flavour from the Brett, but I think I'm more a lambic man.


----------



## Dave70

Anybody had a crack at this? Guessing it would pair well with a full English breakfast and a crushing hangover.


----------



## Andyburgs

Not bad! Typically English, more maltiness than hopiness. Nice drop.


----------



## tugger

At 40c today in the factory these are going down a treat. 
Lord nelson Quayle ale. 
Slightly sweet on the finish with a lovely set of floral hops.


----------



## Bribie G

Spotted some cases of Becks at Aldi for $39, the dinkum 5% ABV variety, not the dumbed down Lion version from Lidcombe that probably comes off the same spigot as New (if they still have rights to it since the MegaEvilConglomerateBrew mergers).




Very nice, good Euro malt and hops hit and very clean (no Lion/CUB mouse piss from the domestic malts). On reading the fine print on the bottle it's all in Turkish. I bummed around Turkey for a year in the 70s so picked up a bit of the lingo and yes, it's BUL in Izmir by the Efes Pilsen mob.

Turks do a good beer - when I lived there I was already a CAMRA member from back home and Efes Pilsen got my tick, many a good session on it.

Well that's globalisation for you.

_Afiyet Olsun :beerbang: _


----------



## Stouter

Taste testing a bottle of Guinness Extra straight after my own Stout attempt which has been sitting in the bottle for the last 2 months. Good way to pick up on the differences, even better way to start off the afternoon. More Roasted Barley I say!
My own attempt wasn't meant to be a Guinness clone, and I can taste the contrast right away. Gives good indicators for my next try and the grains I might play around with. Got some Flaked Barley last weekend .

After I tried a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale last month (bloke serving at the bottlo, "WTF, it's not stout") I'm starting to think life's not all about Stout, and have attempted a couple of Pale Ales with dry hopping. Home brewing is opening my eyes, and amazingly the beer I'm brewing myself now has less alcohol content than what was my shelf purchase mainstays in the past.
If there was ever a good reason to home brew, it's to reduce your alcohol intake.


----------



## manticle

Guinness extra stout longneck, 'traditionally brewed'.
BUL in Au and pretty rough and ready - very tobacco-ey. Still a far cry from the watery black shit in the cans.

Does taste a bit syrupy though and not something I'm in a hurry to repeat. Got a coopers extra for comparison unless I go straight to petrus dubbel bruin or piraat tripel hop.

Thankyou ibc (for the piraat and petrus, not the stouts*)

*although hel & verdoemenis was included in the month's sixer so maybe I can do stout all the way.


----------



## Paleman

No actual pics but really enjoyed a few Leffe Blondes the other day in the Belgium Cafe Adelaide. Four big glasses and i was anyones. Delicious drop.


----------



## GABBA110360

SIERRA NEVADA PALE ALE
third time i've sampled and yes i finally got i think a nice drop bought a six pack then went back and bought a carton very nice


----------



## manticle

Petrus dubbel bruin.

Yum. Very sweet, toffee, almost a dessert beer.


----------



## Schooner_downunder

Firestone Walker Union Jack IPA - Big, Dank, Pine & Grapefruit - Awesome!!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Two Birds ALTimatum... wow very nice. Maybe a bit too much crystal flavour in there and not enough Spalt character. But still super easy drinking and fantastic colour!


----------



## peteru

About half of tonight's menu, following a last minute trip to Beer Cartel. We would have probably bought more stuff, but they were closing...



Solid Double IPA. A bit on the sweet side, lots aroma and sweetness, but a bit heavy going after half a bottle.



Good, balanced IPA. Well executed.



Big exciting beer. Loads of aroma and it has pleasantly changed as it warmed up. I only had half a bottle, but it would have been very easy to explore the full gamut of changes that a full bottle would have delivered over a longer period of time. Probably the highlight of the evening.



Big hops, but backed by just enough malt. Again, a very nice beer to enjoy slowly. We had this with some Korean BBQ that was quite intense in flavour, but this beer managed to dominate on every sip. It ended up being an excellent choice to go with the meal.



Complex, interesting, to the point of confusing. All the ingredients were nicely balanced and there was no single dominating flavour. The orange was subtle and as the beer warmed up, it kept on appearing and disappearing between sips. We had this with an excellent tiramisu and the beer was robust enough to cut through the intense flavours, yet subtle enough to introduce it's own layers of complexity. My guess would be that this is a beer that's challenging on it's own, but when paired with rich food, it shines.



Big disappointment. The beer had hot alcohol flavours and offensive acetaldehyde flavours, ranging from green to rotten apples and bordering on paint stripper. The finish was almost vinegary. The date code on the bottle was 10 2017. I'll make the assumption that it was bottled in October 2016 and that it may cleanup a bit if I age the second bottle. The plan is to crack the second bottle mid-January. I'm hoping it will improve by then, because at this stage, if this was my own homebrew I'd be seriously thinking about tipping it out.


----------



## peekaboo_jones

At TGI Friday's for lunch today with the wife and kid. Red hook, long hammer IPA.
Nice drop actually, resiny, grassy easy malt flavour


----------



## manticle

peteru said:


> About half of tonight's menu, following a last minute trip to Beer Cartel. We would have probably bought more stuff, but they were closing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riverside_777.jpg
> Solid Double IPA. A bit on the sweet side, lots aroma and sweetness, but a bit heavy going after half a bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superconductor.jpg
> Good, balanced IPA. Well executed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weed.jpg
> Big exciting beer. Loads of aroma and it has pleasantly changed as it warmed up. I only had half a bottle, but it would have been very easy to explore the full gamut of changes that a full bottle would have delivered over a longer period of time. Probably the highlight of the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiju.jpg
> Big hops, but backed by just enough malt. Again, a very nice beer to enjoy slowly. We had this with some Korean BBQ that was quite intense in flavour, but this beer managed to dominate on every sip. It ended up being an excellent choice to go with the meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nomad.jpg
> Complex, interesting, to the point of confusing. All the ingredients were nicely balanced and there was no single dominating flavour. The orange was subtle and as the beer warmed up, it kept on appearing and disappearing between sips. We had this with an excellent tiramisu and the beer was robust enough to cut through the intense flavours, yet subtle enough to introduce it's own layers of complexity. My guess would be that this is a beer that's challenging on it's own, but when paired with rich food, it shines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duvel.jpg
> Big disappointment. The beer had hot alcohol flavours and offensive acetaldehyde flavours, ranging from green to rotten apples and bordering on paint stripper. The finish was almost vinegary. The date code on the bottle was 10 2017. I'll make the assumption that it was bottled in October 2016 and that it may cleanup a bit if I age the second bottle. The plan is to crack the second bottle mid-January. I'm hoping it will improve by then, because at this stage, if this was my own homebrew I'd be seriously thinking about tipping it out.


I've had that duvel before and while I find duvel proper akin to a timtam (ie: perfect - don't **** with it), I found that one much more enjoyable than the triple hop with mosaic I had a couple of years ago. Certainly no acetaldehyde or hot flavours in either.

Many variations in batches, bottles and palates make experiences likewise I guess. I've read about rochefort 10 being a hot boozy mess on ratebeer.com so anything and everything is possible. Rochefort 10 is near 10 for me


----------



## DU99

was in BWS they had Endeavour Discovery 4 pack for $10.4 different beers with combination's of Vic Secret,galaxy,helga,ella hops.


----------



## MHB

Re the Duvel
Sounds to me more like damage, first guess would be heat, who is the importer? (should be on a sticker)
I would be reluctant to spend the $10 a bottle that a lot of sellers are asking for mishandled beer, the best importers are shipping cold and you can really tell.
Mark


----------



## panspermian




----------



## panspermian

Not sure about this one. Not very carbonated. Tastes a bit tangy. 
I bought one for my Dad which he drank a month ago. He didn't like it. 

Not sure if I just don't like it or if the flavours are just so strange I'm not understanding it properly. 
I smell sweetness so, so far still sipping and contemplating. The sweet smell reminds me of port. Taste is like apple juice with something else unknown.


----------



## panspermian

Yum. 
Looks like I'm having a session. 
If I drink more, I'll post another night. 

I got two months of random craft beer purchases in fridge right now. [emoji14]


----------



## Dan Pratt

Holy cow!


----------



## panspermian

Description please...


----------



## peteru

See my description of Pernicious Weed a bit further up the page:



> Big exciting beer. Loads of aroma and it has pleasantly changed as it warmed up. I only had half a bottle, but it would have been very easy to explore the full gamut of changes that a full bottle would have delivered over a longer period of time. Probably the highlight of the evening.


----------



## peteru

Re the Triple Hop Duvel,

I've had a number of the previous vintages of the Triple Hop before and it has always been as good as normal Duvel or better.

I checked the bottle and there is no importer sticker. The bottle itself has labelling that appears to be for Euro market. It was not on the shelf at Beer Cartel. I asked for it and they went out the back to find me a couple of bottles. I'm not sure if Beer Cartel import it themselves. When the bottles came from the warehouse, they were at room temperature - I'd say in the 25C range.


----------



## Tahoose

MHB said:


> Re the Duvel
> Sounds to me more like damage, first guess would be heat, who is the importer? (should be on a sticker)
> I would be reluctant to spend the $10 a bottle that a lot of sellers are asking for mishandled beer, the best importers are shipping cold and you can really tell.
> Mark


We are importing the Duvel Triple Hop, along with the other brands under the Duvel-Moortgardt label. We being Beer Importers and Distributors.

These are not cold shipped but they should hold up well regardless. Don't get me wrong I'm all for cold storage of beers but the Belgians do it a little bit differently. For example, the standard process for Duvel see's the beer being bottle conditioned in a reasonably hot environment. Plus the production process takes 3 months before it leave the brewery..


----------



## MHB

I have tasted the difference and don't agree!
No beer really improves in transit, shove it in a steel box and move it back and forward across the equator a couple of times at it travels halfway around the planet and you aren't doing it any favours.
Times are changing if you are going to sell imported premium beer, it's time to start treating it the way it deserves - if you wont others will.
Mark


----------



## Dan Pratt

panspermian said:


> Description please...


A very pungent aroma from a meter away, stone fruit is solid. A later bitterness that comes though with chewy resin hops on the palate. Like PeterU says it got better as it warmed up. Made me a fan or Rakua for sure. This is what double IPA should be. Pungent, no malt character and bitterness from a lot of late hopping.


----------



## peekaboo_jones

Light and blonde, kinda triple but lighter. Some vanilla there.
Very nice though


----------



## peekaboo_jones

Blurb


----------



## Bribie G

Four Pines Pale Ale

To me this is the best APA brewed in Australia, have been enjoying it on tap for the last 5 years or so, and it's popped up in our Kyogle bottlo for $9 for 2 half litres.
Gotta brew me some of this, pretty sure I have Simcoe but will have to sub something for the Amarillo.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

I guess we cant always report on good finds. Wild Yak Pacific Ale in the glass right now.
Bloody awful by my palate right now for the first beer on a Friday evening so that really bad. Sorry Matilda Bay. If this was my home brew I'd be giving it a thumbs down not to brew again.
Maybe I'm corrupted to preferring my own home brew floors or something :unsure:


----------



## Tahoose

Bribie G said:


> Four Pines Pale Ale
> 
> To me this is the best APA brewed in Australia, have been enjoying it on tap for the last 5 years or so, and it's popped up in our Kyogle bottlo for $9 for 2 half litres.
> Gotta brew me some of this, pretty sure I have Simcoe but will have to sub something for the Amarillo.


Use Ahtanum instead, with cascade and simcoe at 20mins or a cube addition make your 35ibus there and a 2g/litre citra dry hop gets you pretty close.


----------



## Dave70

Spent a stinking hot Saturday arvo wrestling a new bull bar onto the Hilux. These were never going to last long. 
Enough tropical hop deliciousness to keep you interested and 4.4% doesn't bash you up to much either. Short listed for a clone. 








A couple of these then rounded the evening out nicely.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Truly average beer.

Not worth 6.5% alcohol allowance.

SWMBO picked up the diacetyl straight away and would not drink it.

In fact she chose to drink the last yeasty, nasty glass of IPA from the keg, as it had 'less off flavours' and 'more hoppy'

If you want a 'balanced' IPA, gopher it. To me 'balanced' is not the purpose of most IPA, especially when the distinctive hops are not present.


----------



## BKBrews

Bribie G said:


> Four Pines Pale Ale
> 
> To me this is the best APA brewed in Australia, have been enjoying it on tap for the last 5 years or so, and it's popped up in our Kyogle bottlo for $9 for 2 half litres.
> Gotta brew me some of this, pretty sure I have Simcoe but will have to sub something for the Amarillo.


I enjoy this beer myself, but get yourself a pirate life pale ale before you hand it the title. Both very good beers though!


----------



## BKBrews

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Truly average beer.
> 
> Not worth 6.5% alcohol allowance.
> 
> SWMBO picked up the diacetyl straight away and would not drink it.
> 
> In fact she chose to drink the last yeasty, nasty glass of IPA from the keg, as it had 'less off flavours' and 'more hoppy'
> 
> If you want a 'balanced' IPA, gopher it. To me 'balanced' is not the purpose of most IPA, especially when the distinctive hops are not present.


Hawkers had a tap take over at a bar on the Gold Coast a few weeks ago - didn't have any that I really liked. The saison was god awful.


----------



## Curly79

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Truly average beer.
> 
> Not worth 6.5% alcohol allowance.
> 
> SWMBO picked up the diacetyl straight away and would not drink it.
> 
> In fact she chose to drink the last yeasty, nasty glass of IPA from the keg, as it had 'less off flavours' and 'more hoppy'
> 
> If you want a 'balanced' IPA, gopher it. To me 'balanced' is not the purpose of most IPA, especially when the distinctive hops are not present.


Really? I think Hawkers would be my favorite brewery for the last two years! Reasonably priced and bloody delicious. And they come in a 6 pack not an overpriced to the shithouse 4 pack. Maybe try another mate, you might have copped a dud bottle?


----------



## Curly79

BKBrews said:


> Hawkers had a tap take over at a bar on the Gold Coast a few weeks ago - didn't have any that I really liked. The saison was god awful.


I didn't like the saison much either but surprised to hear you don't like the IPA and Pale Ale.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

It wasn't truly awful, but a pickable fault in the beer by a drinker that doesn't generally notice faults unless they're major is a sure sign of QC issues.

Agreed with the per 6er price being fairly reasonable.


----------



## Curly79

Fair enough. I've noticed a bit lately that what you thought was a great beer last time tastes not so great the next. I Spose small brewery's can have more variables than mega breweries.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I actually enjoyed the Saison. IPA I agree was a bit meh. The Pilsener and APA are quite decent.


----------



## Lethaldog

Barrier Reef Brewing co Arlington Amber very nice!


----------



## Mall

Office drinks today....Hurry up 4pm


----------



## tj2204

Mall said:


> Office drinks today....Hurry up 4pm


Where do I sign up?


----------



## Brownsworthy

Grabbed a carton of brewdog elvis juice today. Having a couple after a few ballast point even keel session ipas.

The even keels seem more bitter for a 3.8% beer than the elvis juice at 6.5% both bloody lovely though.


----------



## Tahoose

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Truly average beer.
> 
> Not worth 6.5% alcohol allowance.
> 
> SWMBO picked up the diacetyl straight away and would not drink it.
> 
> In fact she chose to drink the last yeasty, nasty glass of IPA from the keg, as it had 'less off flavours' and 'more hoppy'
> 
> If you want a 'balanced' IPA, gopher it. To me 'balanced' is not the purpose of most IPA, especially when the distinctive hops are not present.


I have tried this and I think it is pretty pedestrian for an IPA. 

I won't buy Hawkers out of principle these days. When you hear the Hawkers story from 6 different sources (published media, directed from the brewery) and they aren't consistent. I call bullshit.

Not to mention the whole rags to riches thing doesn't really work when you have l Airline CEO on your resume'. 

No thanks, I'll spend my money elsewhere. I'm not saying I won't ever buy from big breweries just be transparent.


----------



## TheWiggman

Not sure if anyone's tried these before, Victoria Bitter (often referred to as VB)



Just to stir more hatred towards myself, I bought these out of my own pocket at a bottle shop. Looking for a few tinnies so I can drink in the pool area at a caravan park. Fine example of the style. 
"Why!?" You may ask. Because I drink plenty of hoppy beers at home, I'm about to hit Bright Brewery, and because I don't mind VB.


----------



## TheWiggman

Bright Brewery's Staircase Porter. Decent example of a porter. Won't blow any minds (except for the $10.30/schooner bar price) but beats 150 Lashes.


----------



## nosco

I think Bright Brewery has picked up their game over the last few years. I had a smoked rye ale in there a while back that i really enjoyed. All their beers used to have a mineraly taste in the early days.


----------



## nosco

Black Dog is my favorite brewery up that way.


----------



## TheWiggman

Octoberfest Märzen. Now THIS is a decent beer. Remarks are 'full bodied, bready' but I'm tasting Roll ups in a beer glass. I'm not sure if I could spend a session on it but it's bloody tasty.


----------



## TheWiggman

nosco said:


> I think Bright Brewery has picked up their game over the last few years. I had a smoked rye ale in there a while back that i really enjoyed. All their beers used to have a mineraly taste in the early days.


Slightly inebriated Wiggman commenting but...
I went there last year and felt a bit ho-hum about it. 2 of the beers were alright, but the rest were average. When I saw a pic of the head brewer I was assuming the issue was beard length. Today the staple beers were probably best described as "low fault" - drinkable but typical examples of the style. The Märzen (as a seasonal brew) was an exception though and is the kind of beer where I would say "oh you're going to Bright? Try this beer" which is the quality I would expect of a craft *shudder* brewery.


----------



## Bridges

Sixer of the Pirate life + hopco NZ pale ale. Worked through them at a pre chrissy lunch I just got home from. Wish I had a few more. NZ cascade, motueka and pacifica make for a damn tasty beer. Really really enjoyed these. Possibly more so as the host offered me some of his bul cub peroni's. Luckily the host was my brother and he took it ok when I told him where he could bash his peroni...


----------



## Bribie G

TheWiggman said:


> Not sure if anyone's tried these before, Victoria Bitter (often referred to as VB)
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1481938260.711767.jpg
> Just to stir more hatred towards myself, I bought these out of my own pocket at a bottle shop. Looking for a few tinnies so I can drink in the pool area at a caravan park. Fine example of the style.
> "Why!?" You may ask. Because I drink plenty of hoppy beers at home, I'm about to hit Bright Brewery, and because I don't mind VB.


If you can get it, TUN 5% is almost identical to VB in a green can to boot, and is only about a dollar fifty a can if you get it in the 30 can block.

VB drinkers can't tell what you are drinking from more than 3 metres away so you won't get heckled by One Nation members or tradies.


----------



## DU99

given a pack of assorted beers from toobrac brewing by the mrs..the shearers lager nice drop no outstanding hops,very drinkable


----------



## MartinOC

Half way through a Bad Shepherd Hazelnut Brown.

A touch on the roasty-side up-front, but the Frangelico used late really rounds it out nicely....even SHMBO (who isn't a beer drinker) likes it!

And a hint of vanilla.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

TheWiggman said:


> Slightly inebriated Wiggman commenting but...
> I went there last year and felt a bit ho-hum about it. 2 of the beers were alright, but the rest were average. When I saw a pic of the head brewer I was assuming the issue was beard length. Today the staple beers were probably best described as "low fault" - drinkable but typical examples of the style. The Märzen (as a seasonal brew) was an exception though and is the kind of beer where I would say "oh you're going to Bright? Try this beer" which is the quality I would expect of a craft *shudder* brewery.


I did the brewer the the day last year and really enjoyed it. The beers I agree are great examples of what I know as 'the' style. Friendly atmosphere and a no nonsense pragmatic approach to brewing were my take aways. Sounds like Ryan's still kicking goals as that's the market up Bright way.

PS. There's nothing wrong with a VB can when in need of a refreshing cold drink.


----------



## manticle

Bribie G said:


> If you can get it, TUN 5% is almost identical to VB in a green can to boot, and is only about a dollar fifty a can if you get it in the 30 can block.
> 
> VB drinkers can't tell what you are drinking from more than 3 metres away so you won't get heckled by One Nation members or tradies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tun.jpg


Happily drink melbourne or vic or many others including xxxx on the right occasion but my cat's chocolate freckle is more attractive to me than tun.

Like rabbit skin glue mixed with bat's piss.


----------



## Bribie G

But lacks the typical mouse piss of VB and XXXX that's such a signature aroma and flavour. Perhaps Tun will get it right eventually.


----------



## manticle

Animal urine I'm used to. It's the adhesive I struggle with.


----------



## TheWiggman

I feel my job is done. Tun bitter = sink. Green? Remains to be seen.


----------



## Brownsworthy

I was gifted a Trappist Achel 8° blond by Shaz from the bottleo at Lambton for Christmas yesterday. 
Just about finished it now and I must say that it is one of the best Belgium beers I have had. Much more flavour than others I've had, a strong typical Belgian scent and taste of yeast, bananas and a little spice. A little more bitter than expected and also slightly sweet. 

Lovely, thanks Shaz!


----------



## Dan Pratt

Had these with our Mexican dinner on Friday night, tasty resinous hop goodness.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Probably the first Clove-forward he'd I've had. It's accentuates the bitterness from what I can gather. Nice and crisp, am enjoying it however it's affirmed me love for the bananarama!


----------



## mattymcfatty

5 barrels brewery (Wollongong) 
Had this hoppy amber for my birthday last night. 
Decent ipa-ish ale, good assertive bitterness, resinous pine and tropical hops with a good malt backbone. Loved it.


----------



## manticle

Earlier : duvel to compare to my currently conditioning strong golden. Now:westmalle tripel. 

So easy to forget how soft and delicate the real stuff is. I read all the time about pushing phenolics and esters but good, strong belgian ale for me is so beautifully subtle.
Soft bread and understated fruit in a glass, harmonious, supporting bitterness.

Masters of their craft. I make nice tasting HB Belgian knockoffs I'm pretty proud of but I have some way to go if I'm honest.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Hello Christmas


----------



## jimmy86

Pratty1 said:


> Hello Christmas
> 
> WP_20161223_13_05_51_Pro.jpg


Goodbye Boxing Day haha!


----------



## Tahoose

Agree with you Manticle, the Belgians are a thing of beauty. Not much of a fan of Westmalle Tripel, Karmeliet is my favourite. 

Picked these up for Xmas, haven't tried La Trappe before.


----------



## manticle

La trappe is my least favourite trappist beer brand but still better than a poke in the bum with a burnt onion.

Agree that karmeleit is delicious. International beer collector had fresh, well within bbd stubbies for $4ea plus delivery recently. Great beer.


----------



## droid

Pratty1 said:


> Hello Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20161223_13_05_51_Pro.jpg


bloody ell what'd that set you back? ... i'm just jealous


----------



## nosco

Had this last night. Huge fruit juice ipa @ 9%. I normally wouldn't attempt to descripe a beer but this one is easy. A huge hit of mandarin aroma. Would that be manarina bavaria? I havnt used it. They give the malts used but not the hop hence the name. Mandarine and grapefruit flavour and firm but not over powering bittereness.Tastey.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

First beer from IBC, what a lovely pale ale. Cascade, crystal and relay. Nothing overstated just crisp refreshing and clean. Perfect on a stinker like today.


----------



## manticle

Mine still haven't arrived so presumably will sit at courier offices in Christmas heat till at least mid next week.

I blame courier, not IBC.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Oh no!!! My mate got his the day after notification of shipping which was last Saturday. I had my work address so Saturday delivery didn't happen so sat with courier over the weekend I was spewing. 
Hope yours are in an air cond space at least!!


----------



## manticle

Sound at the door soon after I posted led to discovery of a box on the doorstep.

Delivery on a Saturday appreciated.


----------



## AJ80

Bridge Road / Doctors Orders sour collaboration (Rasberry). Tart and refreshing with just a hint of raspberry that complements the beer nicely. Minimal funk of any description.


----------



## Brownsworthy

Pretty good session this evening, started off with a red label chimay brown ale which was had a lovely malt flavour and typical Belgian flavour, then the blue label chimay which again had a lovely caramel and typical Belgian flavour, 3rd was the brown label chimay which was light golden and tasted of lemon which was rather enticing then a shepherd neame & co ipa which had a similar malt flavour as the Belgians with a bit more bitterness and english hop flavour and lastly a ballast point pineapple sculpin which is nice though the pineapple flavour is a bit much after the earlier offerings and seems quite artificial not bad but probably not the best choice after the brilliant beers sampled earlier.


----------



## WarmerBeer

Brownsworthy said:


> Pretty good session this evening, started off with a red label chimay brown ale which was had a lovely malt flavour and typical Belgian flavour, then the blue label chimay which again had a lovely caramel and typical Belgian flavour, 3rd was the brown label chimay which was light golden and tasted of lemon which was rather enticing then a shepherd neame & co ipa which had a similar malt flavour as the Belgians with a bit more bitterness and english hop flavour and lastly a ballast point pineapple sculpin which is nice though the pineapple flavour is a bit much after the earlier offerings and seems quite artificial not bad but probably not the best choice after the brilliant beers sampled earlier.


All them beers appear to have stolen your full stops.


----------



## Brownsworthy

........ There we go that should sort it.


----------



## Blind Dog

manticle said:


> La trappe is my least favourite trappist beer brand but still better than a poke in the bum with a burnt onion.


Fun 'n games in Tassie, eh?


----------



## manticle

That's right.


Vegetable games.


----------



## Mardoo

There's an Ancient Greek verb that means "to be reamed up the rectum with a radish." Can't remember it at the moment.


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow

What is it with the Greeks and bum holes


----------



## WarmerBeer

Mardoo said:


> There's an Ancient Greek verb that means "to be reamed up the rectum with a radish." Can't remember it at the moment.


"et cum rectum sit doctos a radicula" - Latin, close enough??


----------



## technobabble66

Luckily Google know what you really wanted:


----------



## Ciderman

Two Meter Tall Dark Apple Ale

Aromatics of coffee and apples. The apples smell cooked as if simmered in wine and spices. The taste is sour apples with obvious crystal malts in the background. It's very well attenuated not showing the malt sweetness from the grain and just lettinng the apple sweet/sourness sing. 

It kinda reminds me of Orval in terms of the yeast, but obviously with the apple characters. Would buy again. Excellent beer.


----------



## Lodan

I meant to post this yesterday but I fell asleep after taking the photo


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Ciderman said:


> Two Meter Tall Dark Apple Ale
> 
> Aromatics of coffee and apples. The apples smell cooked as if simmered in wine and spices. The taste is sour apples with obvious crystal malts in the background. It's very well attenuated not showing the malt sweetness from the grain and just lettinng the apple sweet/sourness sing.
> 
> It kinda reminds me of Orval in terms of the yeast, but obviously with the apple characters. Would buy again. Excellent beer.


Up there with my favourite beers, so great.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Sipped on this earlier, also not too shabby for an infected fruit beer :v 
View attachment 93946


----------



## Dan Pratt

Lodan said:


> I meant to post this yesterday but I fell asleep after taking the photo


How did you rate it Lodan?


----------



## Lodan

Pratty1 said:


> How did you rate it Lodan?


Fresh fruit and crisp bitterness made it a great IPA to drink in the warm weather. But it was a little too heavy on the pineapple/passionfruit for me to return for anymore than 2 beers; there must be a metric sh!tload of hops in there


----------



## Brownsworthy

After a day at the pub drinking free feral hop hogs, and having a free bbq too. I was a given Mad Abbott Christmas ale quadruple from a friend.On the bike ride home I decided to sit down at the water and take it in.


----------



## manticle

When people look askance at the derro drinking in the public park, raise a finger and say '**** you - it's craft beer'.


----------



## Brownsworthy

There were a couple of posers that came through that just about made me say exactly that. One woman coughed to her husband "look at that" I looked back with a big smile and thought if you only knew.


----------



## nosco

Mayday Hills/Bridgeroad Brewers. Yee-Hah.

Ive wanted to try this for a while as ive never had a brett beer that i know of. It uses an american brett i think so i dont know if its representative of other brett beers.
I got a whiff of fruity hop aroma at first but that turned into sort beezwax or pollen smell. Hard to describe. Slighty sweet honey, spicey kind of musty up front and finishes pretty dry. Im glad it didnt taste like a wet horse blanket Very different to anything else ive had before so im not sure what to make of it but i did enjoy it.


----------



## cliffo

Enjoying a Stone Ruination DIPA.




Is well tasty.


----------



## Ciderman

2 Meter Tall Christmas Pudding Ale

Sampled at cellar door. Handpump. Would not have tried based on name (as i hate xmas pudding) but thought i would at least give it a go. 

5 year old beer brewed with apples and cherry. Flanders like. Actually it reminds me alot Pinot Noir. 

Racy acidity seemlessly integrates with fruit sweetness. Epic beer. Not available in bottle but they poured me off one into swingtop.

In an age when anyone can brew beer you really have to appreciate a brewer who is actually embracing a sense of place by growing all his ingredients. 

Clearly ahead of his time.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

IBC pays off again. Ball & Chain smoked doppelbock collab brew (De Molen and Sound Brewing). Haven't genuinely enjoyed a smoked beer until now. The sweetness from the crystal with the smoked works in sync. Just like the Puscifer Rock Am Ring concert I'm watching. Bliss.


----------



## Lager Bloke

Picked a few mixed bottles up yesterday from Dan's.Wife noticed the unusual shaped bottle of St Peters Ruby Red Ale-good pick.
Label says barley and rye plus Styrian Golding hops - nothing overpowering flavour wise just a nice combination-definitely buy again + will try to find a similar recipe to brew,Rob.


----------



## Mardoo

That's a good beer. Had a few myself.


----------



## billygoat

Fullers Past Masters 1914 Strong X
Sweet, rich and malty, weighing in at 7.3% ABV.
Fullers London Pride and ESB, either in a bottle or keg, have a taste to them that I'm not keen on. The cask version of those beers doesn't have that taste and are much nicer. All of the Past Master series of beers I've had are bottle conditioned and they are beautiful beers, including this one.


----------



## manticle

JS Porter.

Only one from JS I'd willingly purchase, given any kind of choice. The others I'd drink free at a barbie or order pints if the remaining selection was miserable but I generally don't rate. Currently under $15 a sixer at a nearby bottlo so for that price, it's very enjoyable. Lots of burnt toast and coffee, good at cellar temp.

No sam smith's taddy but tasty beer nonetheless.


----------



## koolkuna

Saw some Stone and Wood Pale Ale 500ml stubbies natural conditioned ! anyone tried it??


----------



## koolkuna

Anyone tried Gage Roads Sleeping Giant IPA?


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow

koolkuna said:


> Anyone tried Gage Roads Sleeping Giant IPA?


Yeah it's nothing special, lacking any real IPA hop character but it's cheap, I think I saw it for $60 the other day. The Atomic Pale is better in my opinion.


----------



## koolkuna

Thanks Scotty I'll give it a miss I tried some feral hop hog the other day an absolute bomb M8 I'll stick with that. Going on holiday next week looking for something decent. Cheers


----------



## Dan Pratt

koolkuna said:


> Anyone tried Gage Roads Sleeping Giant IPA?


Sleeping giant is an English IPA.

If you are at Dan Murphy, get Ballast Point Even Keel Session IPA, $75 for a case and tasty beverage.


----------



## koolkuna

Ballast Point Even Keel Session IPA looks like an interesting drop. 3.8% caught my eye. !


----------



## koolkuna

I'm drinking 9% IPA home brew at home


----------



## koolkuna

The Atomic Pale Ale looks like a tasty drop as well I might have to grab a trolley at Dans[emoji4]


----------



## koolkuna

What's the the difference between all of the IPA's some Indian some imperial?? Is that the region they comes from or the amount of IBU or both??


----------



## Chap

Heard good things, couldn't pass it up again today [emoji16]


----------



## Meddo

What's In The Plastic (Commercial)?

Coopers Pale. Bloody nice change from the evil triple of Brisbane sports - XXXX Gold / Great Northern / Peroni Leggera


----------



## manticle

koolkuna said:


> What's the the difference between all of the IPA's some Indian some imperial?? Is that the region they comes from or the amount of IBU or both??


Very basically, iipa is a stronger, hoppier version of ipa.

IPA was historically a UK brew, resurrected by the US but US style (bigger, bolder, louder) = India pale ale. Sometimes represented as AIPA = American India Pale ale (nothing to do with native /indigenous americans).

IIPA is Imperial IPA which is just a way of saying bigger bolder louder anerican ipa (like russian imperial stout is a big, bold, boozy stout). There's also IIIPA and a bunch of substyles (west coast, east coast, northeast coast, henrietta's panties, blah,blah)

Heaps of style history and guidelines to read, some good, some rubbish.

BJCP is a good place to start but don't take everything as unshakeable gospel.


----------



## koolkuna

Thanks. I've gone from Coopers Sparkling to IPA. Nice to mix it up a bit. Variety is a good thing. So many beers out there


----------



## nosco

For the sake of your wallet I should warn you to stay away those craft beer shops that stock a huge variety of excellent quality beers. I fear i am too late.


----------



## koolkuna

Yeah m8 I agree I went to one before Xmas OMG [emoji44] I walked out with nothing. Couldn't decide. I had like $200 worth of the good stuff on the counter. It quickly adds up. I went to Dans and purchased 4 beers after 30 minutes!!


----------



## Brownsworthy

Thank fark for Friday and good beer.


----------



## manticle

Had sam smith's and fullers ipa last night. Both delicious.
Duvel - always good.
Pannepot grand reserva 2011- some lovely fruit and chocolate flavours with an unwelcome glue/solvent character on the back palate. Disappointing.


----------



## DU99

Cooper's Legends Summer lager..felt like something different..and the beer of the" Australian open"..


----------



## Schooner_downunder

Randomly came across a keg of Rodenbach Alexander. Bloody Brilliant. Dark Cherries & plums with slight acidity and a long silky tangy finish.


----------



## nosco

Nearly finished my beers from the crazy spend up just before xmas. All this talk of IPA's got me thirsty.


----------



## BKBrews

Pratty1 said:


> Sleeping giant is an English IPA.
> 
> If you are at Dan Murphy, get Ballast Point Even Keel Session IPA, $75 for a case and tasty beverage. [emoji39]


I'd even suggest the Bridge Road Little Bling Session IPA if you want to keep it Australian. A very good beer that stacks up with the rest. Comes in at a low 3.5% but packed full of hop flavour and aromas.


----------



## BKBrews

koolkuna said:


> The Atomic Pale Ale looks like a tasty drop as well I might have to grab a trolley at Dans[emoji4]


It's not bad, wouldn't pay more than $50 for a carton though.


----------



## koolkuna

Anyone tried the new Coopers summer lager for the Australian open tennis [emoji462]?


----------



## tj2204

My score today:





Also had a brewtal Jack the riipa, a west coast thrash and whatever the Newstead Red double IPA was called - all on tap at Newstead brewing co.


----------



## peteru

Going back a few pages to a conversation about 2016 Duvel Triple Hop...



Tahoose said:


> We are importing the Duvel Triple Hop, along with the other brands under the Duvel-Moortgardt label. We being Beer Importers and Distributors.
> 
> These are not cold shipped but they should hold up well regardless. Don't get me wrong I'm all for cold storage of beers but the Belgians do it a little bit differently. For example, the standard process for Duvel see's the beer being bottle conditioned in a reasonably hot environment. Plus the production process takes 3 months before it leave the brewery..





MHB said:


> I have tasted the difference and don't agree!
> No beer really improves in transit, shove it in a steel box and move it back and forward across the equator a couple of times at it travels halfway around the planet and you aren't doing it any favours.
> Times are changing if you are going to sell imported premium beer, it's time to start treating it the way it deserves - if you wont others will.


I've had an opportunity to perform an interesting test. My best friend now lives in Canada, but we both enjoy good beer. In fact, we have done a beer tour of Belgium together. I mentioned to him my disappointment with the 2016 Duvel Triple Hop and he said he tried it too and thought it was quite a nice drop. Not as intense as 2013, but better than 2014. He offered to bring back some with him from Canada.

Fast forward to January 2017. After a trip to Barny's in Sydney we have three bottles of 2016 Duvel Triple Hop to taste side by side. The result:


Beer Cartel - boozy and vinegary. No hop aroma at all and slightly solventy tang.
Barny's - slightly better than above. Less vinegar and solvent and maybe a hint of hop, but still a pretty bad beer.
Hand imported from Toronto, Canada - nice balance of malt and hop aroma and flavour. A distinct Belgian / Duvel yeast character that gave way to the hops. Tasted like a completely different product to the two beers above.
Clearly the handling of the beer matters. A lot. In this instance I would say that BID ruined a good beer. Quite simply, BID need to improve their game, otherwise they are just ruining the reputation of good beer and wasting everyones money.

Now for the prices:

Beer Cartel - $11.50
Barny's - can't find the receipt, but somewhere in the $14-$18 range
Canada - about AUD$3.90
 :angry:


----------



## Mardoo

Holy mother of god, this was good. Like fantastically good. I'd recommend it to anyone. Wheaten doppelbock done as an eisbock. Jesus that made a good night out of a crap day/week.


----------



## mofox1

Decent drop from a brewery/winery cellar door at kellybrook winery.

Touch too astringent for how I like my porters, but otherwise a great find for a day meant to be going to wineries.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

After a manic middle of the day at Questacon with the (feral) chilluns, SWMBO volunteered for a grog run to Uncle Dans.
She returned with a six pack of each of these, bless her.

They're all terrific...but for a 7% beer the Pineapple Sculpin is dangerously moreish.


----------



## Brownsworthy

Grabbed the Duvel and Chimay gift boxes that were on special at the bottlo. 
Was getting them for the glasses thinking that they probably wouldn't have been stored very well though they have all tasted as good as I'd remembered.


----------



## peteru

The Duvel glass is my favourite (big capacity), followed by Chimay glass in the second place. The printing will eventually fade and wear out, even with hand washing, on both glasses, but they are both still excellent choice for most types of beer.


----------



## stewy

Trying a few brews at Russian River. FYI Pliny is very nice but I put Pirate Life & Heretic Evil Cousin ahead of it.


----------



## Dave70

All this luxuriating on near deserted beaches, frolicking in the surf and sipping fine beer started getting old. 
So glad I'm back at work today.


----------



## nosco

The last of my pre xmas beer spend up. An imperial sweet potato red ale. Luckily i spent up on some pre Australia day beers.


----------



## stewy

Just got a private tour & now he refuses to let me pay for a beer!

I've changed my mind, maybe there is a god!


----------



## Dave70

stewy said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1484703810.960209.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1484703841.923191.jpg
> 
> Just got a private tour & now he refuses to let me pay for a beer!
> 
> I've changed my mind, maybe there is a Satan!


Sorted..


----------



## rude

manticle said:


> JS Porter.
> 
> Only one from JS I'd willingly purchase, given any kind of choice. The others I'd drink free at a barbie or order pints if the remaining selection was miserable but I generally don't rate. Currently under $15 a sixer at a nearby bottlo so for that price, it's very enjoyable. Lots of burnt toast and coffee, good at cellar temp.
> 
> No sam smith's taddy but tasty beer nonetheless.


They did a rum rebellion with the Porter years ago aged in barrels which was very nice


----------



## manticle

Tried a Great Northern lager on tap in Penrith when I was up there for futsal nationals recently. Made me wish I'd ordered Carlton draught. Nothing faulty but so incredibly bland and lifeless, it was like soda water.


----------



## stewy

This is me pushing the button to start the new batch of Heretic Evil Twin. Also me & Tasty enjoying a nice fresh pint of Evil Twin.


----------



## wildburkey

Went to my favourite local and bought myself a smorgasbord :icon_cheers:
The last photo were my favourite picks from 2016; I couldn't make a choice between the Beaver Town Black Betty or the SN wheat beer :icon_drool2:


----------



## stewy

Getting my drink on at Lagunitas brewery. 





These guys are producing quality stuff


----------



## Danscraftbeer

A week ago on a little journey to pick up 50 Silver Perch hatchlings from Glenvale in Victoria I passed through Coldstream. 
Seeing the brewery I had to stop on the way back and get samples etc. Just as I ideally hoped they had a mixed six pack package.
I got the 6 mix from the chilled fridge. So a week later I have tried them all. Passes all my limited but critical judging skills. The four beers are all 4.5%. The two ciders are 5%.

Australian Pale Ale. (exacty that as to category of style)

Golden Ale. (a bit more than above in malt/body but nothing more really outstanding)

Czech Pilsner. My favourite of them all. This was nice lager. Very nice. The aroma says it then the flavour confirms it. Yummo.

Grand Porter. Check the ABV before opening its 4.5% so I didn't expect the warm alcohol flavours of Porter as I know it but this is interesting. Almost plum flavour background or something. I'd grab some more out of flavour curiosity if I get past there again.

Apple Cider. (Its perfectly good Apple Cider. Nothing outstanding other than its too sweet for me like most Ciders)

Pear Cider in a can. (Equal to the Apple Cider description)

$0.02


----------



## Lager Bloke

New World Pilsner-Motueka +Cascade,mmm-read on their website it has oats as well-don't know if they use rolled or malted oats.Found this at Dans couple of weeks ago-very nice flavour-I've bought a couple more tins this eve


----------



## nosco

Here's what i picked up today. I read about Westside Ale Works in Sth Melbourne today. Work finished early so i popped over. Its a macro/nano? brewery doing San Diego style beers. A 500lt Braumeister and 2 fermenters. There should be a macro/nano brewery in every town.
The rest I got from Hop Heads in Point Cook. Cant wait to try them but it might have to wait till the weekend.


----------



## droid

Had feral karma citra, young Henry's newtowner. Didn't really rate either but enjoyed this fine drop


Bentspoke cranking IPA with a cool lid, good for aroma I spose
All in a little fridge in bermagui! Hooray!


----------



## droid

Wow this is a ripping beer for 3.5%
Colonial small ale


----------



## GABBA110360

sierra nevada torpedo extra ipa
nice pretty smooth


----------



## 4heckssake

for me tonight it's Les Trois Mousquetaires Gose
yum yum.


----------



## bevan

Inedit Damm
No bad


----------



## manticle

Delerium tremens.

This was the beer that got me into beer.
When I grew up, my dad mostly drank xxxx, brother's mates and subsequent generations were mostly vb. I drank wine, liqueurs and spirits by choice (mostly cheap shit - not pretending I was sophisticated).

Worked in kitchens from around 17 and one newly opened local restaurant I worked in had delerium tremens and duvel (this is early 90s). One night I finished early enough to actually have a knockoff drink and had a dt. Changed my view on what beer is, utterly.

Smooth, fresh bread, bubblegum, luscious and delicate.

Funnily enough I can stomach xxxx and vb nowadays - couldn't back then.


----------



## goldstar

Hope Brewhouse XPA. Tasty.


----------



## SBOB

Had a bit of variety last night... Big Eye left over for tonight

Grunion Pale Ale was very good
Even Keel Session IPA was mediocre
Sculpin is a very decent west coast IPA


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ have another even keel on a fresh palate. I found that exceptionally good for a low abv beer. Sculpin is overrated.


----------



## Meddo

Hard to overstate how much I'm enjoying this, loving the crisp freshness of the Aussie hops.


----------



## SBOB

Pratty1 said:


> ^ have another even keel on a fresh palate. I found that exceptionally good for a low abv beer. Sculpin is overrated.


Thats why tastes differ

I think sculpin is good (and had a few while I was in the US last year) and that even keel wasnt that great


----------



## nosco

Got this from Dans and had it last night. Lots of marmalade flavour. Loved it. I like to try something like this one day.


----------



## sp0rk

goldstar said:


> Hope Brewhouse XPA. Tasty.


Good to see they're finally getting a consistent good result
For a long time there, their beers were all over the place, some good, some terrible, lots of very average beers

Too lazy to attach a pic, Had a can of Golden Road Key Lime Saison last night
I'm quite a fan, it's got that clove phenolic that's typical in wheat beers, but backed up with a huge sweet lime hit and the usual saison spiciness
I'm keen to give something like that a go soon


----------



## droid

4 PINES KOLSCH

Refreshing drop, ah yes indeedly

Got the 4 pack of Saison, Kolsch, Red Rye IPA and APA and 2 hrs earlier the bottle shop received the 4pines IPL so I grabbed it too, very keen to try that one...well, all of them but that one bit more. I will be customer of the week up here in Bermagui I reckon hehe


----------



## Zorco

goldstar said:


> Hope Brewhouse XPA. Tasty.


This deserves more likes than it got!


----------



## paulyman

Wife got some awesome job news tonight so out celebrating. 

Started with Victory Elderflower Berliner Weisse, then onto Two Birds Taco beer and Pirate life IPA. Finishing up with Stone 24 carrot.

They were all fantastic beers, taco was the standout for me. The stone beer was great but a bit too in your face for a Belgian style beer for my palate.


----------



## droid

not sure I'd buy it again, slick mouthfeel, grapefruit, beading strong but not bubbly in the mouth

assuming that to be released it turned out how it was intended to, so the style might not be my cup of tea



image hosting websites


----------



## madpierre06

This been sitting in cupboard for about 6 - 8 months, C/- IBC. Just amazing!!! very easy to drink, cherry balances through beautifully.


----------



## Dave70

I expected to be gushing over this, but twas not the case, though I _had_ actually eaten three or four cloves tucked away in the beef Rendang from the earlier Thai dinner so maby my senses were in overload Who knows.
The sneaky 8.5% ABV only served to drive the peppery phenols and esters deeper into my olfactory canal. Washed it down with a Weihenstephaner hefe and all was good again. 

Such a pretty beer though. And gave me a chance to fiddle with the manual everything 70s vintage lens.


----------



## Bridges

droid said:


> Wow this is a ripping beer for 3.5%
> Colonial small ale
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I keep going back to this as my go to driving or school night beer. Just super.


----------



## mofox1

Picked this up from The Public Brewey on Thursday as I rather enjoyed it on tap.

Instantly picked the Amarillo and Centennial, surprised I didn't pick the Citra.

Just as good in cans. While the hottest 100 beers might be a load of tripe, this beer easily replaces Stone & Wood's Pacific Ale as the gateway drug to good craft beers.


----------



## Dave70

Overcarbed and kind of bland. Needs more of everything and less of bubbles. Thoroughly kerb stomped by the Dog Days I had in the same session.
Never liked Newtown anyways. Use to be full of junkies, now I think the hipsters have elbowed them out.


----------



## BKBrews

Dave70 said:


> Overcarbed and kind of bland. Needs more of everything and less of bubbles. Thoroughly kerb stomped by the Dog Days I had in the same session.
> Never liked Newtown anyways. Use to be full of junkies, now I think the hipsters have elbowed them out.


Interesting. I've never had it in a can but I didn't mind it on tap. Certainly not outstanding though.


----------



## Mall

C'Mon 4pm....office drinks

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bytdw-P0o3DbN21GY2xmLTNFTHM/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Curly79

droid said:


> Wow this is a ripping beer for 3.5%
> Colonial small ale
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I had one of their other beers a while back. Think it was the AIPA. Bloody delicious and how good are the cans! Caught me by surprise when I opened it up[emoji15]


----------



## nosco

I saw these at Dans with juicy written on the box so I had to try em. It probably tasted really good when it was canned. I mostly got dank grassy bitterness. Reminds me of Dog Days but a bit more bitter and with a tiny bit of juicy in the finish. Ill leave the rest in the fridge for a few more weeks and see if it improves.


----------



## nosco

Pic


----------



## razz

nosco said:


> Pic


Love the Stone Ripper!


----------



## Dave70

Nice. Just dont count on drinking anything else you plan on actually tasting for a while afterwords.


----------



## Mardoo

Try the Citracado. A big eff you for your taste buds.


----------



## droid

Curly79 said:


> I had one of their other beers a while back. Think it was the AIPA. Bloody delicious and how good are the cans! Caught me by surprise when I opened it up[emoji15]


It's a big sound, a nice pop and crack hey? much more manly....Only dissappointing thing about the large mouth cans is when finished, I can see that there's a bit of beer left but it's hard to get it out. Btw, the brewer at Bentspoke said they do it for aroma because aroma is taste....or words to that effect.


----------



## cliffo

It's Flensburger weather


----------



## Nullnvoid

Treating myself to some bought beer for my birthday. 


Excuse the birdshit on the table.


----------



## Curly79

droid said:


> It's a big sound, a nice pop and crack hey? much more manly....Only dissappointing thing about the large mouth cans is when finished, I can see that there's a bit of beer left but it's hard to get it out. Btw, the brewer at Bentspoke said they do it for aroma because aroma is taste....or words to that effect.


Yeah. Makes sense. Like drinking out of a glass really. I thought something had gone wrong and I'd torn the top right off the can at first.


----------



## TheWiggman

I'm waiting on a delivery of electronics bit from China and my wife informed me a parcel turned up. Beer Cartel?!


Called mum a few weeks ago and seems she was concerned about my stress at work. Well this bloody well cheered me up. Some top beers amongst them I've been wanting to try. Currently sipping the Pirate Life pale ale, a very good start.


----------



## tj2204

TheWiggman said:


> I'm waiting on a delivery of electronics bit from China and my wife informed me a parcel turned up. Beer Cartel?!
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1486977212.742548.jpg
> Called mum a few weeks ago and seems she was concerned about my stress at work. Well this bloody well cheered me up. Some top beers amongst them I've been wanting to try. Currently sipping the Pirate Life pale ale, a very good start.


Want to swap mums?


----------



## mattyh77

So I've been trying a few different styles to see what I want to put down.








Think the best one for me was the Milk Stout in the bottle.
Wasn't a big fan of the Oak and Whiskey Porter. Love a good whiskey, but I guess not in my beer.

My next batch down will be a milk stout.


----------



## nosco

Ive had this in the keezer for over a month but it didnt really suit the hot weather. Good for a chilly 17c. Very nice. Ive still got number 8 to try.


----------



## manticle

8 good, 10 best. Nice choice. Hope you let it warm a tad before opening.


----------



## nosco

I let it warm up for about 15. Maybe could have left it for more. I had a bottle of Leffe Blond as part of the same buy and it was freakin terrible. I really like this one along with the St Bernardis which is easier for me to get. I think Westvleteren(?) is out of my grasp for now.


----------



## manticle

Westvleteren is great but so expensive and rare. St Bernardus is very close, very delicious and if you can get it, get it.


----------



## nosco

Hop Heads in Point Cook has St Bernardous pretty regularly so Ive tried a few of them, a few times now. I really like 6. They did have a Westvleteren as part of a Xmas raffle. Sadly I didnt win but If I did I would have been tempted to sell it going by what the guy at Hop Heads was telling me. Time for Rochefort No.8 I think.


----------



## TheWiggman

Saw some rave reviews of this in another thread, Gage Roads Little Dove





It was clear before chilling, stacks of chill haze. It's a pleasant beer for sure but not earth shattering. Really sweet aroma of malt and fruit. Wouldn't rush out to buy, I much prefer their IPA.


----------



## Samuel Adams

The best beers I tried on a trip to NZ last week all drank out of a $1 beer glass from the local opshop.

All purchased from the small coastal, farming town of Waipu north of Auckland.

Tuatara mixed sixer and a 650ml IPA
Really fresh and well handled beers !


The Helles was a nice showcase of what the hop Pacific Jade brings to the table (herbally, resinous hard to explain for mine)
The NZ Pils is a nice beer to slam down during the "hot" (NZ weather) day, slight citrus not overpowering.
The Wheat was fantastic, super aromatic clove & bannana and taste too with some vanilla aswell.
The IPA is an English style and a great one at that although only 5% and not very bitter so tasted more like a nice ESB to me.
The Sauvinova is a single hop pale ale with you guessed it NS, anyone who doesn't like NS should give this a try first...WOW !
The Aotearoa NZPA I've had before and wasn't overly impressed but this one was fresh and fantastic.
The Amarillo was a "US dark ale" (American brown to me) was pretty good, chocolaty with nice US hop fruit on top.

Liberty Brewing Citra double IPA


Freakin wow, 9% and 99 IBU and smooth as hell, so much fruit flavour !

8 Wired iStout


Angain wow, never had a bad beer from these guys and this is one of the best Imperial stouts I've ever had (only $11 too)

Garage Project Hapi Daze


Real easy to drink this one


----------



## TheWiggman

Working my way through the Beer Cartel selection. Here's Two Birds's Taco Beer. All I can really taste is citra, not getting any of the coriander, lime and corn. Not a bad drop, but a standard pale with citra to my tastes. Pleasantly clear and good head retention compared to the haze bombs and recent times. 



Feral Karma Citra. Black IPA apparently but tastes nearly identical to my American Stout. I wasn't expecting the darkness but could smell the black as I whiffed it in the bottle. Decent. 



Bent spoke Barley Griffin. Only 4.2% and a bit... well... I'm not sure. Tries to be hoppy but isn't as balanced as it should be for what I'm assuming's a session beer. Not to my tastes. 



Big Shed Brewing Co Golden Stout Time. Who is this brewery? How on earth does it smell like ice cream?! If I was able to convince my wife to close her eyes and have a smell of something she would think this was a Golden Gaytime. Literally, smells like ice cream. Amazing! A thick velvety brew that would be tough to have a few of in a row, but a very interesting and flavour-packed beer that everyone should try. Unlike anything I've had, truly unique.
Ed: laughing at myself that I didn't even pick up on the name if the beer, I'm too busy smelling and am blown away at how much it smells like a Golden Gaytime.


----------



## peteru

Big shed - couple of blokes from Adelaide. Met them at Sydney Craft Beer Week and spent a good chunk of the day drinking with them in a couple of pubs. Very friendly. They do some interesting beers. Apparently had one that tasted just like Cherry Ripe.

All their beer names seem to be a pun on some theme.


----------



## Zorco

Had to visit this Bowen bottle shop y'all been talkin' bout.

Yob, depot located.

This option is rich, dark, and moreish...

Praline is yum.

Cheers, the Brisbane Rain is thankfully here now.

*exhale*


----------



## Zorco

You've all had that twins fantasy.........right?

This is as close as it will ever get for me.





As per the label

'Biere Artisanale'

I'll happily have a little more biereArtisanale. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-mhgfXgwdls&oref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com.au%2F&has_verified=1&layout=mobile&client=mv-google

Happy Sunday arvo. What a perfect day.

Edit: autokorrekt wrekt repair


----------



## Mardoo

Twins??? ****, I can barely pleasure one version.


----------



## Zorco

Mardoo,

Be a taker, not a giver.


----------



## Rorschach

TheWiggman said:


> Saw some rave reviews of this in another thread, Gage Roads Little Dove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1487227344.317116.jpg
> 
> It was clear before chilling, stacks of chill haze. It's a pleasant beer for sure but not earth shattering. Really sweet aroma of malt and fruit. Wouldn't rush out to buy, I much prefer their IPA.


I'm a big fan of this, but only on tap and not sure why. Not sure if it's due to the keg stuff being fresher than bottled in WA. Weird

Had a pint of the Innate Brewers 'Watch This Space' IIPA at the Sail and Anchor in Freo on Friday. Lovely stuff, very similar to the Pirate Life IIPA I can't seem to stop buying.
Glad the wife was driving!


----------



## TheWiggman

MO Sonic Prayer IPA 

I was worried about crystal overload looking at the colour but I take that back. Strong malt backbone with a resinous citrus hop profile that tastes strongly citrus without being fruity. A good IPA.


----------



## TheWiggman

Bentspoke Crankshaft IPA


Love these cans. For some reason I thought this was a 'session' IPA. Took a sip and thought "son of a gun they've pulled it off". They sure did, it's 5.8%. I preferred the MO but this isn't a bad beer by any means. Par for the course.


----------



## TheWiggman

Pirate Life Throwback IPA


This was next in the fridge, explains my suspicions. Unfortunately tastes like beer tea and not an IPA. Much enjoyed the pale, not so much this. It's a mid strength ale with some hop presence, I wish breweries would stop pretending to make it out to be something else.


----------



## Dave70

Try something different, I said to myself perusing the beers on hand at Dans last weekend. Leaving my reading glasses in the ute would help with this. Not being able to translate Spanish to English sealed the deal.
I got the impression they held back on this one, likely cos extra cactus and grapfruit juice in a gose style beer (their words) would be to sour and gross for anybody to drink. Still, refreshing if consumed cold enough. Like a more palatable cerveza. 
_Otra vez? _yeah.. Probably not. 







Oh.. much _much_ nicer. Just the way I like my hops. These guys sure brew some fugging delicious beers.


----------



## nosco

I got these babies in a boxed pack on Friday from Hop Heads but i didnt get a chance to have any over the weekend. Ive had Breaking Bud before and it was really good but i had the Citra Extra Pale Ale once before and thought it was really ordinary. Maybe an old bottle. No date on the bottle but the date on the box is 16 oct 2016. Not great but maybe ok for an import. Im gonna try it now.


----------



## manticle

Bought a sixer of pirate life pale.

Definitely a well made beer and everything they want it to be.

I'm just not really a fan though. Tons of fruity hop flavour, decent supporting bitterness but just nothing much in the malt department (and I do like malt).

Good beer, not for me.


----------



## mofox1

manticle said:


> Bought a sixer of pirate life pale.
> 
> Definitely a well made beer and everything they want it to be.
> 
> I'm just not really a fan though. Tons of fruity hop flavour, decent supporting bitterness but just nothing much in the malt department (and I do like malt).
> 
> Good beer, not for me.


Funny you should mention that, had my first Pirate Life IPA yesterday... Almost identical review. Nice, but after all the hype I'd heard I was left disappointed. Plenty of flavour, aroma... yeah but meh... but thin tending to a sweet finish. Not oxidised, as the hop flavour was great, just wish it had a better malt backbone, more IBU's and a drier finish. 6/10 ?

Pretty beer tho.


----------



## BKBrews

manticle said:


> Bought a sixer of pirate life pale.
> 
> Definitely a well made beer and everything they want it to be.
> 
> I'm just not really a fan though. Tons of fruity hop flavour, decent supporting bitterness but just nothing much in the malt department (and I do like malt).
> 
> Good beer, not for me.


I hope you find it on tap one day. It's probably my favourite beer and I like it in the can, but on tap it's something else.


----------



## manticle

Now drinking Leffe Royale mapouche.
Delightful.


----------



## mofox1

Now, for tonight's entertainment... Green Flash West Coast IPA WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN ALL MY LIFE!! Seriously, talk about a f**kn hopgasm, I think I just lupilin'd my pants.

The smell: big dank and fruity.
The body: light-medium with a touch of dry hop sweetness and slight alcohol warmth.
The flavour: the flavour oh my the flavour. Massive pine (thank you Simcoe), generous touch of dank (thank you Columbus), citrus (Centennial) and floral/orange (Citra). Initial hit from the hop bong is that big pine and fruit, giving way to a grapefruit peel type citrus as the bitterness kicks in, and then BOOM a massive dank piney mouth drying hop flash-back happens and I was sneezing for a solid 10 seconds.

Needless to say, I'm a bit out of breath, well satisfied, and pretty sure we'll hook up again another night.


----------



## peteru

Where are you buying Green Flash beers from? I've been looking for Palate Wrecker for about a year now, but everywhere I turn up, they say they can't get any Green Flash beers.


----------



## mofox1

Point of Difference Liquor in Mitcham (melb).... also stock a wee dram going by the name of Southern Courage... h34r:

Edit: They claim that they'll try to stock any "rare" beers, so hit them up. If you're not local just buy more to reduce the per bottle p&h.


----------



## earle

Blind Dog said:


> SWIMBO and I just tried a Nomad sideways IPA. I don't like bagging Aussie micros, but F**k me it's the worst beer I've ever tasted. Tastes like ash with a hint of lime. Disgusting; had to spit it out. SWIMBO didn't fare much better. Hoping it was a bad batch


Wish I had of read this before I picked up a 6er. It's now called Nomad Sideways Hoppy Pale Ale so don't know if they've changed the recipe a little. On cracking the cap it started to foam out the top, poured the stubby into my 750ml glass and it still gushed foam everywhere. Second bottle the same. Drinkable just but wouldn't buy again.


----------



## themonkeysback

mofox1 said:


> Now, for tonight's entertainment... Green Flash West Coast IPA WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN ALL MY LIFE!! Seriously, talk about a f**kn hopgasm, I think I just lupilin'd my pants.
> 
> The smell: big dank and fruity.
> The body: light-medium with a touch of dry hop sweetness and slight alcohol warmth.
> The flavour: the flavour oh my the flavour. Massive pine (thank you Simcoe), generous touch of dank (thank you Columbus), citrus (Centennial) and floral/orange (Citra). Initial hit from the hop bong is that big pine and fruit, giving way to a grapefruit peel type citrus as the bitterness kicks in, and then BOOM a massive dank piney mouth drying hop flash-back happens and I was sneezing for a solid 10 seconds.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm a bit out of breath, well satisfied, and pretty sure we'll hook up again another night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1487755822443.jpg


Yep, one of my favourite beers. Love their hop head red, and palate wrecker also. Great brewery.
Like Peteru, I haven't been able to find their beers in Oz for a year or two.


----------



## Benn

Just wanted something crisp, clean & low on flavour for a change. Enough kick to wash away the working week without rolling me. 
Horses for Courses,


----------



## TheWiggman

This a pretty angry beer, Feral Warhog




At 7.5% and oozing citrus and passionfruit hop character this tells you it's an IPA. I don't get the rave reviews of Hop Hog personally, this tastes like what Hop Hog should be. What malt?


----------



## TheWiggman

Pirate Life IIPA. 




Holy moly, sweet mother of pearl. My first commercial IIPA, there's zero mucking about with this beer. Not as hoppy as the IPA so to speak but rather warming, dank, sweet, alcoholic and lusciously warm. Nothing g like having a can that puts you over the limit for a few hours.


----------



## WarmerBeer

TheWiggman said:


> Pirate Life IIPA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1487926923682.jpg
> 
> Holy moly, sweet mother of pearl. My first commercial IIPA, there's zero mucking about with this beer. Not as hoppy as the IPA so to speak but rather warming, dank, sweet, alcoholic and lusciously warm. Nothing g like having a can that puts you over the limit for a few hours.


+1. Drinking exactly the same beer at exactly the same time, Wiggy.

For some reason, it appears you got the cloudy version, where mine is crystal clear. 

Great hops, great malt, great level of bitterness. They had dropped the ball about 12 months ago, but so glad to see them lift their game again. 

Well, my palette is wrecked, might as well go to bed.


----------



## mofox1

WarmerBeer said:


> +1. Drinking exactly the same beer at exactly the same time, Wiggy.
> 
> For some reason, it appears you got the cloudy version, where mine is crystal clear.
> 
> Great hops, great malt, great level of bitterness. They had dropped the ball about 12 months ago, but so glad to see them lift their game again.
> 
> Well, my palette is wrecked, might as well go to bed.


Or just drink RIS. But your call softy...


----------



## WarmerBeer

mofox1 said:


> Or just drink RIS. But your call softy...


Took your advice on board, o guru, and popped another can.

No ragrets.


----------



## mofox1

On a more serious note, trying this one from across the pond.



Interesting beer... Definite roast coming thru, but it is really well balanced against both the hop presence and the rye "kick". Not sure I'd call it an IPA, perhaps a hoppy porter is the best description I could give.

Probably won't aspire to recreate it, but happy nonetheless to have tried it.


----------



## Zorco

Sierra Nevada 'Trip In The Woods' Barrel-Aged Maillard's Odyssey 9.3%

Scratch bar, Milton.

Shared with a friend. Good times


----------



## Bridges

Colonial Brewing co pale ale. Had a few last night. Great solid pale ale. Very happy with the form of this brewery.


----------



## SBOB

Went to the Prince Wales bottle shop in the hunt of cheap Modus Operandi Former Tenant, but none on the shelves

Walked out with a few imported alternatives


----------



## peteru

Alternatives? More like major upgrades! :icon_drool2:


----------



## SBOB

peteru said:


> Alternatives? More like major upgrades! :icon_drool2:


yeah, true
though an upgrade in $ also 

They had a special of $30 for 2 on the heretic and rogue range. $15 each reminds me why I think homebrewing is a good idea


----------



## TheWiggman

Just had Pirate Life IPA followed by Hop Hog. Both are fairly citrus-focussed, but the Hop Hog is more tangerine-like and a bit less bold and assertive overall. Tastes drier. It's probably more balanced and I think more approachable to the common adventurous drinker. Prefer the PL, but the standard pale ale is better bang for your buck in the hop stakes.


----------



## Zorco

$60 for the Odyssey. Nice to do every now and then... but the barrel aged stuff is magic and I can't brew that atm.


----------



## mongey

apart from the home brew on the weekend had 

garage project pernicious weed. liking this beer allot. been a go to the last few weeks . actually I had 2 one Friday and one Sunday 

Modus new lost key XPA . tasty beer but same price as the Sonic Prayer I'll take the sonic prayer .side note - local bar had sonic prayer on tap a few weeks ago . was fantastic out of the tap 

and a sixer of six points Bengali that I shared with the missus . big in our house at the moment. just a great drinking beer . they go down way too easy.wife refers to most IPA's as "that hoppy shit" but shes a big fan of the Bengali


----------



## kalbarluke

Currently drinking a Mountain Goat Summer Ale (the one in the orange can). On special from Dan's. I've had it a few times and enjoyed it.
There is something wrong this time. Some sort of infection. I'm a few sips in and it is tough to drink. Really nasty aftertaste. Best before 03/01/18. I think I realise why it's on special. 
Anyone else had the same problem?


----------



## bungers81

Had this beer the other night. Very nice indeed. Couldn't drink to many. Would end up with extreme memory loss from the night


----------



## Dave70

kalbarluke said:


> Currently drinking a Mountain Goat Summer Ale (the one in the orange can). On special from Dan's. I've had it a few times and enjoyed it.
> There is something wrong this time. Some sort of infection. I'm a few sips in and it is tough to drink. Really nasty aftertaste. Best before 03/01/18. I think I realise why it's on special.
> Anyone else had the same problem?


Not that particular beer, but yep. Even though I just spent twenty minutes or more selecting wisely, I'm still a sucker for an impulse buy on the way out.
Oddly I can never seem find a decent stout or barley wine in those bargain bins..


----------



## madpierre06

The accompaniment is an affogato. Delicious!!!


----------



## Midnight Brew

Hertog Jan - double dubbel.

Delicious! Was checking out a bottle shop courtesy of yob and stumbled across this and the triple. Going to have the triple tomorrow at my nephews birthday. $25 for two 500ml ceramic bottles. I think I'll be going back over the weekend for more. So bloody digestible!


----------



## Mardoo

Samuel Smith's Organic Pale Ale and their Oatmeal Stout, courtesy of my lovely wife, who added enough shine to a somewhat dark day for me to enjoy the sunset. Pictured with vegan black bean and deep-fried eggplant tacos, which I made for a vegan AHB friend on a recent maxi-brewday, and they were so damn good I had to make them again. 




BTW if you can find the La Tortillera tortillas, they are the ******* bomb!


----------



## nosco

I suddenly feel like drinking the SS' Oatmeal Stout i bought yesterday.


----------



## SBOB

no photos of the glass, but this was a pretty tasty drop with a very malty taste tonight


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Was at Bridge Rd yesterday, favourite brewery. Had chestnut Pilsner, Enigma Pilsner, APA, Bling IPA, Chevalier Saison and the "T" May Day Hills barrel fermented Brett IPA with green tea. All outstanding, Saison and Brett IPA my favourites, took some home.

Was at Bright Brewery the day before and the beers are not in the same class as Bridge Rd. They are nice, but there is nothing unique or special about them. More frustratingly they had none of the special release beers on their menu available except for the Gose which was a bit too sweet from what I know about Gose (admittedly not much other than it should be salty and I have read salt can come across as sweet in some situations?).

They aim for the cyclist and rider crowd who are proper less beer geeky and just want a good cold beer so they are probably hitting the mark and making a bit of dosh so good on them.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Forgot the photo...


----------



## technobabble66

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Was at Bridge Rd yesterday, favourite brewery. Had chestnut Pilsner, Enigma Pilsner, APA, Bling IPA, Chevalier Saison and the "T" May Day Hills barrel fermented Brett IPA with green tea.....


Hey Deej, did you try their (Celtic) Red ale? Just wondering what's it's like on tap these days. It used to be great but seemed to be diminished in more recent years.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

technobabble66 said:


> Hey Deej, did you try their (Celtic) Red ale? Just wondering what's it's like on tap these days. It used to be great but seemed to be diminished in more recent years.


Nope, I didn't mainly because I love it so much and wanted to try others (lol). I did buy a 4 pack of it and will likely be having those on Monday. Will report back how it is from bottles but sorry no report from tap. I did notice a lot of people were drinking it though on the day FWIW.


----------



## nosco

Theres a new brewery at king valley i want to check out next time im up that way.

http://www.kingriverbrewing.com.au/


----------



## BKBrews

I'm currently in Canada and pushing my way through a heap of local British Columbian beers. Favourite brewery so far is called Bad Tattoo and they make an excellent pale ale. Funnily enough, tappd indicates that they use all Aussie hops


----------



## Midnight Brew

And backing it up again tonight. After my nephews 1st and drinking the VeryBlands today, I have been thinking about this all day. I suspect an early night will follow.

This stuff is golden. Will have to pickup some more in the next few days.


----------



## Rorschach

Mardoo said:


> Samuel Smith's Organic Pale Ale and their Oatmeal Stout, courtesy of my lovely wife, who added enough shine to a somewhat dark day for me to enjoy the sunset. Pictured with vegan black bean and deep-fried eggplant tacos, which I made for a vegan AHB friend on a recent maxi-brewday, and they were so damn good I had to make them again.
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1489140179.445505.jpg
> 
> BTW if you can find the La Tortillera tortillas, they are the ******* bomb!


Going back to Blighty in a few weeks, my parents local is a Sam Smiths so will grab a few of these.
As an aside, most of the stuff coming out of their taps is swill.


----------



## Rorschach

Double post...

Been drinking Stone 'Go To' IPA recently. Good drop, will look for more of their stuff


----------



## Weizguy

Samuel Adams said:


> The best beers I tried on a trip to NZ last week all drank out of a $1 beer glass from the local opshop.
> 
> All purchased from the small coastal, farming town of Waipu north of Auckland.
> 
> Tuatara mixed sixer and a 650ml IPA
> Really fresh and well handled beers !
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7557.JPG
> The Helles was a nice showcase of what the hop Pacific Jade brings to the table (herbally, resinous hard to explain for mine)
> The NZ Pils is a nice beer to slam down during the "hot" (NZ weather) day, slight citrus not overpowering.
> The Wheat was fantastic, super aromatic clove & bannana and taste too with some vanilla aswell.
> The IPA is an English style and a great one at that although only 5% and not very bitter so tasted more like a nice ESB to me.
> The Sauvinova is a single hop pale ale with you guessed it NS, anyone who doesn't like NS should give this a try first...WOW !
> The Aotearoa NZPA I've had before and wasn't overly impressed but this one was fresh and fantastic.
> The Amarillo was a "US dark ale" (American brown to me) was pretty good, chocolaty with nice US hop fruit on top.
> 
> Liberty Brewing Citra double IPA
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7564.JPG
> Freakin wow, 9% and 99 IBU and smooth as hell, so much fruit flavour !
> 
> 8 Wired iStout
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7602.JPG
> Angain wow, never had a bad beer from these guys and this is one of the best Imperial stouts I've ever had (only $11 too)
> 
> Garage Project Hapi Daze
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7608.JPG
> Real easy to drink this one


WHY was I not told about this earlier?
A beer that has my friggin' name on it!



Dave70 said:


> Try something different, I said to myself perusing the beers on hand at Dans last weekend. Leaving my reading glasses in the ute would help with this. Not being able to translate Spanish to English sealed the deal.
> I got the impression they held back on this one, likely cos extra cactus and grapfruit juice in a gose style beer (their words) would be to sour and gross for anybody to drink. Still, refreshing if consumed cold enough. Like a more palatable cerveza.
> _Otra vez? _yeah.. Probably not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.. much _much_ nicer. Just the way I like my hops. These guys sure brew some fugging delicious beers.


Again, why was I not advised that the "Sculpin is on"?

Some people have a lot of explaining to do, I'll tell youse.


----------



## Dave70

Mardoo said:


> Samuel Smith's Organic Pale Ale and their Oatmeal Stout, courtesy of my lovely wife, who added enough shine to a somewhat dark day for me to enjoy the sunset. Pictured with vegan black bean and deep-fried eggplant tacos, which I made for a vegan AHB friend on a recent maxi-brewday, and they were so damn good I had to make them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1489140179.445505.jpg
> 
> *BTW if you can find the La Tortillera tortillas, they are the ******* bomb!*


Its a little known fact that the artist Frida Kahlo also produced gourmet tortillas..


----------



## Mardoo

Is she the one who puts Jesus in them?


----------



## nosco

I wonder what the poor people are doing on this fine evening? Drinking Triple Karmeleit thats what.

We all know why I'm poor dont we.


----------



## nosco

Wasnt that good really. Poor me


----------



## manticle

T'is extremely good when you can buy it from IBC for $4.50 a stubby.

Fresh as a daisy


----------



## nosco

Maybe I was expecting a bit more fruity yeast character. It tasted a bit thin and watery too even after I let it warm a little. 20/10/18? I am staying away from online beer buying however. I am poor enough.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Don't bother with this one, get some Coopers instead.


----------



## Dave70

wide eyed and legless said:


> Don't bother with this one, get some Coopers instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 001.JPG


No WAY!..


----------



## Liam_snorkel

was it shit?


----------



## wide eyed and legless

It is Liffey water but watery, I love the Foreign Extra so this is what it was like, diluted from 7.4% to 6% I nearly bought the slab for $64 or thereabouts glad I didn't. Finished the 3 x 500g bottles for $20 with little effect


----------



## Liam_snorkel

cheers. reckon I'll give it a go just to be sure


----------



## wide eyed and legless

No Liam it is, to be sure to be sure.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

haha. I'll see if there's enough change in the centre console, that way it won't cost me anything


----------



## cliffo

Drinking one of these now. Unsure if I'll finish it.

It's not to my tastes.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I'm not one for tipping beer down the sink , it's not that bad but just a bit thin comparing it to the Foreign Extra which for me there is no better, I would much sooner that the importers imported that ( and not from Nairobi) but from Ireland, I would buy it by the case and not bother brewing anymore stout


----------



## nosco

Aww nuts. Ive got 3 in the fridge i bought yesterday.


----------



## nosco

Agreed on the Foreign Extra.


----------



## SBOB

Pirate life pale ale and ipa.. 

Stuck in Tumut all week for work, but thankfully one of the pubs here has Pirate Life's pale ale and ipa on tap. Makes evenings slightly more bareable


----------



## cliffo

I had to tip it. Way too sour for my tastes.

Thankfully my local Dan's had a few Timothy Taylor Landlords approaching BBF date going cheap. Much better.


----------



## earle

I reckon its alright. I'll drink and enjoy the 3 bottles of Guiness Porter that i bought. Tastes heavy of molasses or treacle.


----------



## tugger




----------



## Benn

No more Pubs and loud music for me, Home alone on a Friday night.
how my life has changed...


----------



## Benn

...Aaaand we're live.
Holy fucken shit! Where to begin. Cancel Bali, I'm off to Russia. This tastes like it was brewed inside my Weber. 
Definitely picking up another bottle for next weeks beer appreciation night(s).


----------



## TheWiggman

^ that Lindeman's Kriek is a really nice drop


----------



## paulyman

TheWiggman said:


> ^ that Lindeman's Kriek is a really nice drop


Lindemans Cuvée Rene Kriek is a must try, not back sweetened, just pure lambic and cherry goodness.


----------



## Meddo

In honour of a successful brewday achieving highest conversion efficiency and highest OG in my short career I cracked a couple of DIPAs. Both lovely but my vote goes to the Kaiju - more going on, more intense, more slaps around the chops to let you know you're not drinking an ordinary IPA...


----------



## JDW81

Rosie's Summer Punch Berlinerweisse by Nomad Brewing. It supposedly has hibiscus in it, however I don't get much of that coming through. It does have a very faint floral aroma which is quite pleasant.

The sourness is somewhat lacking, compared to what I'd expect from a Berliner. From the one dimensional nature I'd wager this is a kettle soured beer, and not a primary ferment with lacto.

Overall it's a nice, easy drinking beer, which would be a good intro for people looking to get into sours, however I prefer my Berliner's a little more mouth puckering.

Worth a try nonetheless. 

JD


----------



## paulyman

Been sampling these over the last few days. Tart of Darkness will be opened tonight, this is the one I've been waiting for the most. The other two have both been stellar. Sour in the Rye is the pick so far, although it is crazy sour.

The glad wrap, for those wondering, was placed there after flaming the lids inside and out in preparation for a small mixed starter. Planning on 100mL stepped up to a litre. If it works out half will go into a sour stout of my own and half will go to Shacked for his bug farm.


----------



## paulyman

As an update. Cracked the Tart of Darkness with dinner. This lives up to the hype! Cherry with a touch of barnyard/horse on the nose. Tart, but not full on like the Sour in the Rye. Very smooth, almost velvety, on the tongue, with a nice chocolate lingering flavour that comes through after swallowing. Delicious. Can't wait to attempt a similar brew.


----------



## nosco

Our weekend family activities are sometimes based on where i can find a brewery. Found this place in Ballarat. Its only been open for 6 months. The ESB was ok. This one was a crackin lawnmower beer. Especially since i just mowed the lawn.


----------



## tugger

This ones a bit deceiving, it says lager on the can but has all the flavours of a pale. 
Loads of hop flavour and aroma.


----------



## TheWiggman

Been quiet from me of late. At Melbourne CBD drinking a Baltor Pilsner on tap. Not bad, definitely getting that saaz kick which reminds me of my own efforts. Maybe too bitter, but a challenging style to nail if going traditional. 


Any Melbournites up for a beer? Swing us a PM.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Bonsoir AHB,

After 20 hours of combined flight time with the beer options being Becks and Peroni (I gave the Shiraz and then the dessert wines a nudge instead) I made a beeline for the recommended _La Cave a Bulles_. Great little bottle shop with tonnes of French beers, a few Belgians and some 'others'. The guys in the shop were enthusiastic and helpful, despite my language barrier...I'll be back.






They had a few saisons (including double and imperial saisons), this is the one I ended up with. A very nice beer and you can admire the delightful padded walls of my 'delux' hotel room as well. While my delux room does have a minibar it doesn't have a bottle opener. I suspect some others have dealt with problem previously because the old school radiator is missing some paint in patterns that very closely resemble the crimp patterns in a crown seal...there are a few more chips in it now.






It couldn't all be saisons and biere de garde so I grabbed a French APA, based on the label more than anything else. It was a terrific beer and about the only words I could decipher on the blurb on the bottle were Azzaca and Mosaic.






Another beer selected almost purely on the label was the O'clock Brewing Jet Lag IPA. i googled it to see what if any info i could find and I see Nomad has an identically named IPA...wonder who got in first. It's another very good beer, a classic AIPA I suppose. Thumbs up.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Because I couldn't check in until 2pm I still had time to kill after my visit to _La Cave a Bulles_. Fortunately there was a pub on the way back to my digs that I'd read about, they do their own beers: The Frog & Rosbif. 

True to their name they do Frog Beers. The pic below is their Blonde Ale, I also tried their Best Bitter (Inseine), their Belgian Wheat (Maison Blanche) and their English IPA (The Empire). All were good beers, really enjoyed the Best Bitter and the Belgian Wheat.


----------



## Meddo

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Bonsoir AHB,
> 
> After 20 hours of combined flight time with the beer options being Becks and Peroni (I gave the Shiraz and then the dessert wines a nudge instead) I made a beeline for the recommended _La Cave a Bulles_. Great little bottle shop with tonnes of French beers, a few Belgians and some 'others'. The guys in the shop were enthusiastic and helpful, despite my language barrier...I'll be back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a few saisons (including double and imperial saisons), this is the one I ended up with. A very nice beer and you can admire the delightful padded walls of my 'delux' hotel room as well. While my delux room does have a minibar it doesn't have a bottle opener. I suspect some others have dealt with problem previously because the old school radiator is missing some paint in patterns that very closely resemble the crimp patterns in a crown seal...there are a few more chips in it now.
> 
> _*snip*_


Looks bloody tough 

BTW, should never leave the house without one: 


http://www.barware.com.au/p/credit-card-bottle-opener-stainless-steel/OP3010


----------



## BKBrews

Had a few decent beers here in NZ. I'm not convinced some of the supermarkets are handling the beers very well - Had a few which seemed to have suffered from storage issues. Tried to get some pernicious weed today but they were all out - got this instead. A decent beer!


----------



## GABBA110360

awesome is all i can say


----------



## GABBA110360

last nights effort


----------



## nosco

Red Duck Hammer Head IPA. Huge!


----------



## nosco

Pint night.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Monteiths Golden Lager

I'm a big fan of Monteiths usually, but not this one unfortunately. A bit sickly sweet and very 'bananery' (is that a word?).


----------



## Midnight Brew

I mistakenly thought this was a bottle of dreadnought thats been sitting in the fridge for a few years. Never less, bloody nice drop!


----------



## GABBA110360

getting a liking for belgiums


----------



## manticle

I like belgiums. And englishes.


----------



## Mardoo

manticle said:


> I like belgiums. And englands.


FTFY


----------



## manticle

Yes. Better. Amercicams are nice.


----------



## Mardoo

No longer in the glass. Hands down top three beers ever. Also most expensive, but worth every dollar. Insanely rich, complex, and balanced. The flavour goes on and on and in and… Anyone who doubts beer can be as good or better than the finest wines needs to get this in them. 

UNREAL


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

What brewery is that mate?


----------



## pnorkle

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> What brewery is that mate?


https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/63/34420/

Alas, Boozle doesn't know about it, so I don't know if it's available in WA.


----------



## Mardoo

Yep, the Deschutes Abyss, but the Rye Whiskey BA version.


----------



## nosco

Attack of the Killer Hops. When you get a huge wiff of hops as you are pouring the beer, theres a big chance that its going to be good. It was very good.


----------



## mongey

Didn't take a photo but did a longneck of the new stones wheat dipa on Sunday arvo. 

Super clean and tasty.


----------



## JDW81

nosco said:


> Attack of the Killer Hops. When you get a huge wiff of hops as you are pouring the beer, theres a big chance that its going to be good. It was very good.


Where did you pick that up from Nosco? I've always been a fan of the MG rare breed range.


----------



## nosco

Malt and Vine in Newport i think. Always pretty good the rare breeds. Some really good.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Sadly this was now a week ago. My last full night of a work trip to France and the UK. Went to The Beehive for dinner, a cozy little pub just around the corner from where I was staying at the time.
The beer is a Beavertown Gamma Ray, it might be the best beer I've ever had, certainly right up there anyway. The Scotch Egg seemed to be a fitting way to farewell the UK: a duck egg surrounded by black pudding and covered in hollandaise sauce. Fortunately I didn't suffer an immediate heart attack and survived to tell the tale. Tried plenty of beers, some terrific, some just average...wish I was still over there!


----------



## Meddo

Feral Tusk DIPA fresh from the keg at Saccharomyces - oh my yes. Restrained on the nose but so much resin and sweet fruit flavour. This has a big but brief night written all over it


----------



## nosco

A few beers to drink buy the outdoor fire pit this long weekend. Hopefully my 5lt keg doesnt make the pils go south. Up in Myrtleford so a brewery or 2 is on the agenda too.

Edit: dam i forgot the KBS. Should have left the Guiness lol


----------



## BKBrews

Currently drinking a Feral Soy Fox Session Ale. Does anyone know if these are can conditioned? Could have sworn I saw a big gloop of yeast empty into my glass as I poured it and it's a very cloudy beer. Anyway, pretty nice easy drinker. Feral sure do know how to make them whiffy on the nose!


----------



## Benn

'Sailors Grave' - Altocumulus Blueberry Berliner Weisse 


Kind of disappointed to be honest, the dude at the bottlo RAVED about it so I grabbed the 4 pack. To me it tastes like cold-carbonated vegetable water that's left over after you've cooked freeze dried peas,corn,carrot mix in the saucepan.
Don't get me wrong, it's not bad, it's just like thin fizzy vege pop to me.
..maybe it's just me:/


----------



## Chap

My tasting notes aren't great as my sense of smell is shit due to sinus issues, however this tastes like most Belgians I've had but a sweeter softer flavour. Not sure how else to describe it, but it tastes good [emoji16]


----------



## nosco

Im back on the Belgiums too. Very smooth for 9.5 even at a warmer temp. I havnt seen it around too often or maybe im just getting good at spotting beers.


----------



## Mardoo

Went to Stomping Ground brewpub today with a mate. 20 beers, all brewed in house. None perfect, so to speak, but all quite good. Perfect is a brewer's concern, really, as far as I'm concerned. Yes, I tasted them all, and a few pints of favourites. Really though, half full at 1pm on Good Friday, 3/4 full by 4pm. Welcome to the future of beer in Melbourne. Bring it on, I say!!! I still don't get why brewpubs here are going for fern bar/fitness club chic, but whatever. 

View attachment 96625


Got a squealer of their Choc Bock, brewed with "cacao nibs and husks". Distinct smokiness. Not sure if that was the husks, or a touch of rauch malt to bring out the Choc flavours. Whatever. Fully enjoyed over here, eh? Choc enough for this Cock. 

View attachment 96626


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Love it there! The Aussie Ale is the best use of Ella I've tasted. Am trying to clone it as a regular quaffed [emoji1] their brew tours are awesome too, no small shot glass tasters, full glasses of each beer, was half cut by the end of the tour and hadn't even read the food menu yet. Food was on point also!


----------



## nosco

A new brewery up in the high country. No take aways till the 24th unfortunately. The IPA was nice and the soured porter was ok too, for a sour.


----------



## Yob

IM having a Big Eye tonight, first in a year or more..

bitterness is still punchy as ****, but I dont get the big floral hit I remember.. might be just me and my assalted taste buds having been drowned in RIS for a year or more...

still a solid beer but I think there are better in this space, to be fair, I was stuck and got what I could from uncle dans and I dont regret the buy, but I rekon heading to APOD and getting Kaiju, Epic, knee deep, Rogue or stone is far more enjoyable

Still a bloody solid beer though.. no regret, in fact I think I'll have a third can to make sure


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow

My first Stone beer, oh how I wish I could get aroma like this in my brews!


----------



## droid

^Stone Go to IPA is my favorite beer right now, a 4.8% session IPA with amazing aroma and flavor for a hop heavy beer from o/seas, give it a whirl. Their IPA in the green can is kick-arse too, so close to the edge of no return for me, ie too much hops...but it hangs in there with the 6.9% abv.


----------



## tj2204

ScottyDoesntKnow said:


> My first Stone beer, oh how I wish I could get aroma like this in my brews!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1419.JPG


That's so interesting, I had the same beer in the same glass on Thursday night and couldn't have been more underwhelmed! 

Perhaps my can was treated worse than yours? Although in general I've found most Stone beers I've tried to be over rated.


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow

Soon as I popped the can I got a whiff of hops, poured it and the aroma was awesome. Bitterness was a bit harsh but overall for a beer that's travelled all the way from the US to Coffs Harbour and then treated who knows how by Dan Murphys staff, I was pretty impressed.


----------



## mongey

did a 4 pack of the rogue yellow snow ipa over the weekend 

super tasty and a cool can


----------



## TheWiggman

In Melbourne for some time off. Checked the nearest brewery to the zoo and ended up at Stomping Ground. Had their Bearbrass nitro milk stout first. Pretty good, refreshingly served at 9°C. Next up is the Convent 6 Belgian Dubbbel. The 6.8% is on par for the taste, aromatically it certainly delivers on the dried-fruit-toffee blurb. Has all the calling cards of a Belgian but falls away after a few sips, likely the use of US and NZ hops. Still a refreshing change from pub lagers.


----------



## TheWiggman

Paddington Barley wine by Murray's. Solid barleywine aroma. It's full to sip, brazenly alcoholic and every bit of 10%. Aged in whiskey barrels apparently and I reckon the whiskey goes a bit too far. Good value at $7.90 in the city though.


----------



## Curly79

Just easing your way into it there wigg.


----------



## TheWiggman

The curse of the home brewer.


----------



## spryzie

Sampled some of the locals brews.

Last Rites Brewery.

Their Tasmanian IPA. Pineapple and coconut definitely. Can says only barley, hops, yeast and water. How do they create those flavours? Very interesting. Recommend everyone try it but not something I'd drink a lot of.

Their Black IPA. Winner! Love the roastiness and the hopiness and it's just really balanced. Will be buying more of this! A style I would like to brew myself.


----------



## AJ80

Founders KBS. This is what a strong stout is meant to be. One of the best beers I've ever tried.



Edit: yes it is so good that it defies gravity and can be poured sideways.


----------



## paulyman

Opened a bottle of Fantome Printemps, their spring saison. Little to no pop when opened and now I understand what people mean when they say wet cardboard! Was worried I was afflicted by the Fantome curse! Thankfully that was not the case, once poured into a glass it had a moderate carb and the wet cardboard aroma dissipated very quickly and gave way to wonderful fruit, spice and slight barnyard which became more apparent as it warmed in the glass. Wonderful beer.


----------



## Yob

tonight..

Aldaris Porter
Little Brewing Company, Stab in the Dark
Oscar Blues - Ten Fidy
16 KBS

need for a Cigar = Great
Ability to locate said Cigar = Appallingly sad
Joy factor regardless = totally tits


----------



## mofox1

First Bad Shepherd brew and I'm not disappointed!

Hazelnut Brown



Decent Brown Ale underneath this all, but the hazelnuts absolutely shine. Very approachable... Very frangelico.


----------



## earle

A few beer from a weekend on the Gold Coast






Brewery fresh. Black Hops Pink Mist raspberry saison. Picked up my sack of grain prize from the Gold Coast comp so had a tasting paddle and got my mini keg filled. Turns out its about a 5 minute walk from our apartment.

Also very accommodating with growler fills. I asked the guy if he would fill my mini keg as I know some places won't fill stainless growlers. His response - We'll fill anything.






Green Beacon Wayfarer. Don't mind if I do. Picked up a 4-pack from Beer & Wine at Pacific Fair as a back-up. Fantastic selection of awesome beers there. Didn't go crazy as I was saving my budget for Black Hops.






Brouhaha Strawberry & Rhubarb Berliner Weiss at 4 Hearts' Pumpyard Brewery in Ipswich. Not on the coast but always a good stop for lunch on the way home.


----------



## nosco

Free beer! Or one stubbie at least. I go in to Hop Heads to collect my free stubbie and spend $60 on other beers Cunning plan.


----------



## nosco

SN offer on FB btw. Selected beer shops around aus.


----------



## cliffo

Same.

Delicious.free.beer.


----------



## nosco

Well at least they are giving away a good beer for free :beer:


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow

Ahhh Mountain Goat Attack of the Killer Hops, epic beer, no photos sorry, these guys do some amazing special releases. Best beer I've had on tap this year so far.


----------



## The hop cartel

MOA Brewing Festive IPA Pine Edition


----------



## manticle

A kees caramel fudge stout courtesy of ibc .

Just cracked because it was the nearest beer. Delicious and exactly what is suggested.

Just read the label and realise I've commited to an 11.5% dessert beer.


----------



## Curly79

Grand Ridge Scotch Ale. Love this beer. Especially this time of year.


----------



## Curly79

Delicious!


----------



## The hop cartel

Murray's Dark Knight Porter


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Lovely Dubbel, courtesy of IBC... lovin this subscription!!!


----------



## kalbarluke

Visited the Byron Bay brewery yesterday. Tried a few of their beers but no pics. Had their 'ruby red' (mid strength that had not much taste). their pale ale, IPA and dark lager (all quite good). The IPA was about 80 ibu and well balanced.
Doing a brewery tour of Stone and Wood brewery today.


----------



## RdeVjun

Had samples of the Byron Bay Oatmeal Dunkel and their IPA last night at Grafton Show judging. Both were just delicious and t'was a pleasure meeting their team and hearing about their brewing philosophy.


----------



## djgilmore

Rochefort 10 at Belgian beer weekend in Nagoya Japan yesterday.


----------



## manticle

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1493464880.842053.jpg
> Lovely Dubbel, courtesy of IBC... lovin this subscription!!!


That was the first cab off my rank too.
Perfect dubbel.


----------



## rude

Cheeky Monkey Old Reliable Pale ale fucken nice


----------



## Gloveski

Stone and Wood single batch here in Tassie at the Empress Bar in Devonport I thought I put in my phone exactly what it was , but anyway was something brett something sour , bloody beautiful drop and the first sour beer I have tasted had a real fruit juice kind of taste to it. Nice to be able to get a fresh Stone and Wood here in Tassie even if its a one off Also had some nice drops from T-Bone Brewing and 7 Sheds Brewing


----------



## cliffo

Today's samplings


----------



## Yob

mofox1 said:


> First Bad Shepherd brew and I'm not disappointed!
> 
> Hazelnut Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 1492932020084.jpg
> 
> Decent Brown Ale underneath this all, but the hazelnuts absolutely shine. Very approachable... Very frangelico.


That was one of Dereks Homebrew recipes that just smashed Specialty for years IIRC.. Top drop


----------



## kalbarluke

Gloveski said:


> Stone and Wood single batch here in Tassie at the Empress Bar in Devonport I thought I put in my phone exactly what it was , but anyway was something brett something sour , bloody beautiful drop and the first sour beer I have tasted had a real fruit juice kind of taste to it. Nice to be able to get a fresh Stone and Wood here in Tassie even if its a one off Also had some nice drops from T-Bone Brewing and 7 Sheds Brewing


I drank that at the brewery last weekend. "Beautiful" is not a word I would use for it, especially the first taste, but it did improve the more I drank. Horses for courses, I guess.


----------



## Yob

Boags gets better the more you drink it, good beer it does not make


----------



## Meddo

No pic but the Sierra Nevada Tropical Torpedo, lovely fruity-type IPA. I haven't sampled a huge range of SN beers aside from the standard pale / IPA / harvest hop ones but this is certainly my pick of the ones I've had.


----------



## cliffo

I'm a big fan of the tropical. I brewed a lower alcohol version of it recently. I should have done a comparison to the original but my version seemed reasonably close in flavour from memory.


----------



## Meddo

Two crackers in a row from SN, great stuff.


----------



## manticle

Yob said:


> Boags gets better the more you drink it, good beer it does not make


Northern poof


----------



## SBOB

Meddo said:


> No pic but the Sierra Nevada Tropical Torpedo, lovely fruity-type IPA. I haven't sampled a huge range of SN beers aside from the standard pale / IPA / harvest hop ones but this is certainly my pick of the ones I've had.


whereas I had one last night and thought it was a bit average
fruity-ness was good, but needed a bit more bitterness (imo)


----------



## tugger

For a mid strength it has a load of body and is super clean. Much nicer than a xxxx gold.


----------



## Meddo

SBOB said:


> whereas I had one last night and thought it was a bit average
> fruity-ness was good, but needed a bit more bitterness (imo)


Fair call, definitely on the lighter side of bitterness for an IPA, reckon it matches the fresh fruity hoppiness well to my taste though.


----------



## spryzie

manticle said:


> Northern poof


Boags beats Cascade hands down.

And I'm a Hobartian...


----------



## Leyther

Had some cannonball IPA on draught in the local St Kilda, being a pom I'm generally not that fond of English beers but this was fantastic, more US style than English but worth a glass if you see it.

https://www.ratebeer.com/beer/magic-rock-cannonball/145151/


----------



## TheWiggman

Rutherglen Brewery pilsner. Some friends tried their beer a while ago and weren't impressed, but did say the pilsner was nice. I was a bit dumbfounded, normally for small/new breweries lagers are best left alone. Well this was in the menu tonight so I gave it a go. I inspected the bottle and noted sediment - a bad sign, I've never had a win with a bottle fermented lager because I don't have the patience to do it right. Nor have I had a 'right' bottle fermented lager First whiff unfortunately told the whole story, barely any hint of it being a Pils and riddled with signs of a poor ferment and improper bottle conditioning. Where is the Saaz? I battled through it. Not as bad as a the absolutely abhorrent Buffalo Brewery lager I had a while ago but had similar off flavours. Very poor example of a pilsner (or beer for that matter) making me regret not getting a Peroni. I'd love to support a local business - especially breweries - but this should be taken off the shelf until they get their technique right. I'll give the pales a go another time.


----------



## nosco

"Stop buying beer" i said to myself. " you've got unfermented beer and a shit load of ingredients" i says.

Some Stone wheat IIPA collaboration thing. I could do better phfff. 

Yeah probaly not.

Edit: a hop combo to try in the future


----------



## Benn

I grew an unexpectedly large amount of Cascade Hops this season so I gave a heap to the local Brew Pub. They came out with this, a nice, Hoppy Pale Ale


Oodles of Hop aroma, with Hop bitterness up front that subsides into a well balanced easy drinking Pale.
Cheers,


----------



## rude

spryzie said:


> Boags beats Cascade hands down.
> 
> And I'm a Hobartian...


Well I suppose I'm north definitely west

Cascade use to be 5.2% 375mm stubbies

Was a good drop then till the marketing stuffed it with smaller vol less alch

Don't even see it on the shelves anymore that will teach them


----------



## manticle

spryzie said:


> Boags beats Cascade hands down.
> And I'm a Hobartian...


 Bad joke based on 2 beers that taste similar and the dumb rivalry of the past.

Yob is also an ex-southerner and I have always preferred boags to cascade and many other beers to either.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

TheWiggman said:


> 1494757771224.jpg
> Rutherglen Brewery pilsner. Some friends tried their beer a while ago and weren't impressed, but did say the pilsner was nice. I was a bit dumbfounded, normally for small/new breweries lagers are best left alone. Well this was in the menu tonight so I gave it a go. I inspected the bottle and noted sediment - a bad sign, I've never had a win with a bottle fermented lager because I don't have the patience to do it right. Nor have I had a 'right' bottle fermented lager First whiff unfortunately told the whole story, barely any hint of it being a Pils and riddled with signs of a poor ferment and improper bottle conditioning. Where is the Saaz? I battled through it. Not as bad as a the absolutely abhorrent Buffalo Brewery lager I had a while ago but had similar off flavours. Very poor example of a pilsner (or beer for that matter) making me regret not getting a Peroni. I'd love to support a local business - especially breweries - but this should be taken off the shelf until they get their technique right. I'll give the pales a go another time.


That's a shame, get down to the Rutherglen bakery though - they sell just about the best pies on the planet. Rutherglen Muscat is also Very nice. Great shame about the beer, letting the town down on that one by the sound of it..


----------



## nosco

Theres a brewery in that area that does a roaring trade in the holiday periods thats has some ok/average regular beers. I have had some truly god awful beers in that place. I had a Belgian Blonde at Easter time i could not finish. I prefer the flavour of cheese mould on a Camembere.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Yep it's a wine growing region - not noted for it's beer unfortunately. Having said that, not too far away in the banjo playing mountains where I spent some of my youth, the climate is perfect for hops.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

La Sirene Saison Mosaic. Holy fuckballs Batman is all I can say. What a hop (erm... I mean beer)!!!


----------



## TheWiggman

Geez you lot talking to me like I wasn't born and grew up here...
Parker Pies is probably the bakery in question from Rutherglen. STRONGLY recommend buying a pastry if anyone's on the way through. The emu is my favourite, with jumbuck a close second. The fortifieds in the region are world class - if you want a 100 year old port or muscat there are a few places about which will happily take 4 figures off you for a bottle. The reds have a very 'regional' flavour and while being a red drinker, they're good but other areas do it better. The muscats though... oh man the muscats. Some unreal ports too.
There are a few nearby breweries most notably Bright, Black Dog and Bridge Road (Beechworth) and less notably Rutherglen and Buffalo. Rutherglen Brewery started about 2 years ago and I've only had the pilsner. It was started by a restaurant owner in Rutherglen who I posted about a while back with doubts about their approach. Unfortunately I called it, hopefully they'll find their feet but I remain sceptical. Buffalo Brewery is oddly placed in a town with very little about, and was quite frankly an unforgettable experience. If you are a beer appreciator do not drink their beer.


----------



## Mardoo

Benn said:


> I grew an unexpectedly large amount of Cascade Hops this season so I gave a heap to the local Brew Pub. They came out with this, a nice, Hoppy Pale Ale
> 
> 
> 
> ORB ALE.JPG
> Oodles of Hop aroma, with Hop bitterness up front that subsides into a well balanced easy drinking Pale.
> Cheers,


Well done mate. Those guys are on a good track. Bit concerned about their 2/3 serving space/brewery ratio, but here's to hoping they've got that sussed.


----------



## peteru

Rutherglen wins on Tokay. I liked their versions better than the real deals in Slovakia/Hungary/Austria.


----------



## manticle

Had a few rare and grand tokay and port from rutherglen as a thankyou for helping with a wine show.

Liquid raisin gold.

My mum's got some family involved in rutherglen wines but my communication with them is minimal.


----------



## nosco

nosco said:


> Theres a brewery in that area that does a roaring trade in the holiday periods thats has some ok/average regular beers. I have had some truly god awful beers in that place. I had a Belgian Blonde at Easter time i could not finish. I prefer the flavour of cheese mould on a Camembere.


Ok it was Bright Brewery. I had to get that off my chest.


----------



## stewy

nosco said:


> Ok it was Bright Brewery. I had to get that off my chest.


. Have to disagree with you there. I've tasted their core range and the beers were very nice. I particularly loved the Pale, Amber & Porter


----------



## peteru

Our neighbour brought me a sample six pack from Bright when they went on holidays. I was surprised, that unlike most Australian brewers, they did lagers and lighter beers a lot better than their heavier, darker drops. Porter was shocking, Amber wasn't very nice, Dubbel didn't deserve to be compared to a Belgian beer, Pale was average and the lager was outstanding. I also really enjoyed their Witbier, which is unusual for me.


----------



## Mardoo

Ahhh, Rutherglen. If you can ever come up with some good Durif (AKA Petite Sirah) from Rutherglen, it's a wine of unimaginable depth and power. It always needs age, but Rutherglen grows Durif like nowhere else in the world. Truly. It's the perfect soil and climate for it.

Cough...beer...cough. As we were.


----------



## madpierre06

Had this one sitting in cupboard fer quite a while...seemed only fitting wit' family all out and a Chris Cornell tribute playing a bit o' Cochise.


----------



## Phoney

I found a six pack of Coopers Vintage, circa 2011 in my cellar the othe day.

Not bad!

I might give the other five a few more years and see how they fair.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Nice! And that's a sexy looking keezer


----------



## nosco

Having a London Pride first time in a while. Maybe its my highly developed pallet *chortle*,*snort* but it seems a bit more carbonated and a bit thinner than before. A bit less of the mineral taste perhaps. I hope they have'nt changed it. That would be a shame


----------



## Mardoo

Or is it that BWS at Hopper's Crossing?


----------



## nosco

Nah got it from Seddon. I wish they sold that kind of beer in HX.

Edit: more reason to make my own.


----------



## manticle

https://www.ratebeer.com/beer/de-molen-mooi-meedogenloos-bourbon-ba/451857/

Goodness me.


----------



## kalbarluke

Where has this been all my life? I found this little chestnut at uncle Dan's. Kostritzer dark lager - decent German beer at $12 a six pack. That's cheaper than a radler style beer. I will be back to get more. Sorry about the sideways photo.


----------



## cliffo

kalbarluke said:


> Where has this been all my life?


It's a great beer isn't it. The price does my head in when compared to the local mainstream offerings.


----------



## Benn

This is nice, I want more.


----------



## waggastew

Black Duck Brewery H.U.B collaboration Bock - Strong, malty flavour. Smooth carbonation. Some fruitiness. Great beer


----------



## mongey

couple of new beers over the weekend


Old Fitzroy near my work did a Hawkers brewing tap take over. stopped and had their IIPA. really good. big fan of the pirate life and its up there . a little less dank and a bit more fresh . super tasty

also grabbed a 4 pack of the new feral brewing war hog IPA form Dan's on Saturday . nice IPA . nothing really blew my mind about it but it was a good beer . would buy again


----------



## Bridges

Happy b'day to me...


Should do me for the evening. I like that the courage russian imperial stout has a best before in 2026 printed on the bottle too.


----------



## pirateagenda

just picked up a four pack of the limited release modus cascadian dark black IPA.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Bridges said:


> Happy b'day to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 20170530_1956541.jpg
> Should do me for the evening. I like that the courage russian imperial stout has a best before in 2026 printed on the bottle too.


Gotta get some of that stout, my brother is picking it up this week from Slow Beer.


----------



## Bridges

wide eyed and legless said:


> Gotta get some of that stout, my brother is picking it up this week from Slow Beer.


Funnily enough I didn't get to it! After the hop stoopid I figured I wasn't really giving it a chance. The hop stoopid is an amazing beer though. Resinous and dank and almost syrupy but just fantastic. I only grabbed one of the courage RIS and it is tempting to grab a few to put down for a few years, I know that wouldn't work though, I'd just as likely knock them all off in the next month or so.

edit for clarification.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Know where you're coming from about knocking the beer off you were meant to be saving, made some Barley Wine for winter but could not resist having a bottle every now and again to see how it's going, winter tomorrow and probably only got half left. Happy birthday for yesterday by the way.


----------



## paulyman

For research purposes I swear, BJCP tasting exam coming up fast. The Fantome though will also be added to my existing Fantome bug farm and make an appearance in my next saison.


----------



## nosco

That reminds me.


----------



## mongey

another new one for the week

Modus new black IPA . cascadian or something

super, super tasty . dark , roasty and still hoppy . going back for more tonight


----------



## tugger

This was awesome.


----------



## stewy

Most of this went down the sink. Thin and ******* horrible



Shame, usually their Keller Door stuff is very good. This one wasn't to my palette.


----------



## Bridges

Picked up a 6 pack of Ballast Point "unfiltered sculpin" I grabbed it as I really dig their beers generally and this was claimed to be hoppier than the regular sculpin which sounds awesome. I don't harvest yeast but I do wonder if you could from this. I may know more a bit later after I open a few.


----------



## Stouter

Bought two of these from the local supermarket and could only finish one.



Closest thing I can get to Stout right now.
Shocking taste, never again.


----------



## Dave70

My 'desert' after a feed at the Durham Castle Arms, Kingston ACT. They also had a half decent selection of micros on tap.
Hot cider flavored (served from the urn) with - spices - clove, cinnamon, nutmeg, possibly allspice? I'll have to make a long distance call to the Huon Valley and ask. Delicious.
If you could work some caffeine into it, every morning would be Christmas.


----------



## Grott

Now that cider does sound nice, can you buy it and heat yourself?


----------



## Dave70

Grott said:


> Now that cider does sound nice, can you buy it and heat yourself?



Cant see why not. Getting the spices right may take a bit of doing though. Definitely tasted infused, not hot cider with some post hoc additions. The aroma is a huge part of it. 
My best description would be baked apple pie crust. Thats gets you pissed.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Recipe needs to be mulled over.


----------



## Grott

Dave70 said:


> Cant see why not. Getting the spices right may take a bit of doing though.



Does that mean your on a mission to clone and when having succeeded provide the recipe or even better a sample?


----------



## Dave70

Well now. Spoke to Mark at Willie Smiths, and in fact, as of today, they're producing pre packaged spice kits for distribution to pubs to suit 20L batches. Serendipitously, the mulled cider thing was apparently a bit of a gimmick to draw attention to the other ciders in the range but seems to have grown legs of its own. He said to flick him an email and he'll furnish me with the seven not so secret herbs and spices. 
What a nice man.


----------



## Dave70

Here we go. The actual page he sent me was much nicer, but I cant seem to link the PDF. 
So heres the scan / cut / paste version. 

If only fellow countrymen Moo Brew were so forthcoming with their pale ale recipe and method..


----------



## Grott

well done Dave70 and there is a "like" on your post.


----------



## Mardoo

Dave70 said:


> If you could work some caffeine into it, every morning would be Christmas.


You ever had dirty chai? Brewed chai with a shot or two of espresso? Damn nice. Doesn't work as well with the syrup chai.


----------



## madpierre06

This thing is a beast. Delicious. Had me in the Half Pretzel very quickly.


----------



## mongey

big fan of this at the moment

perfect for winter .


----------



## Meddo

Holgate Millenium Falcon DIPA from the weekend, bloody gorgeous - light and fresh and juicy as hell. For mine it sits comfortably with the best Aussie big DIPAs I've had - Feral Tusk, Kaiju Aftermath, and Akasha Korben D. Picked up a couple more and some Aftermath to do a side-by-side with on the weekend, to go with a bottle of Fixation DIPA that was already sitting in the fridge. Should be tough...


----------



## Stouter

Another welcome find on my travels I picked up from a Walmart in Wuhan today. Tettnang hops in it give a nice edge, and it's not a bad nudge at 5%. Greene King are attempting to bring half decent beer to the Chinese masses, though I'm doubtful it will be widely welcomed as the love of warm low strength lager is their mainstay. At 9.5RMB it also comes in at the higher price end here, though expected as it's an import.
The other option on the shelf was the Yardbird Pale Ale, which was alright too.


----------



## mofox1

Hargreaves Hill RIS. Lush, thick, nom.


----------



## Stouter

The Brother in law got two cases of this for me while I stay.
Not exactly my usual sup, but I'm slowly making the effort to show some appreciation for his gesture.
The taste in two words, Goats and Piss.


----------



## technobabble66

Had a Barrow Boys Stormy Lager last night. 
No pic i'm afraid. 
However, i was quite impressed with how good it was, so i thought i should give it a mention at least. 
Basically a red lager, that hits both the malt and the hops, bit more on the malt side though. Sort of like a cross between a malty red ale and a caramelly English bitter, but with a drier finish, and the floral/nectarous hops elements prominently boosting the caramel element. 
A well crafted lager, IMO.


----------



## mongey

Gave these 2 a go on Saturday.

Stout I really enjoyed. Really chocolatly.dark and strong. Great winter beer.

Mosaic IPA. I was a little dubious as my past experiences with single mosaic hop beers I haven't loved. And this was the same. Well made beer but I just don't seem to like mosaic by itself.plenty of beers I really like with it in the mix


----------



## Mall

Looking forward to trying this, c'mon 4pm...


----------



## mongey

Mall said:


> Looking forward to trying this, c'mon 4pm...
> View attachment 106526



I'm a fan

def a good grab a 6 pack from dans' choice


----------



## DU99

was in tasmania stopped at margate train"devils brewery" tried the draught version of this beer..bought a few home.nice lot of hops


----------



## cliffo

Decided on a Pirate Life session today


----------



## razz

cliffo said:


> Decided on a Pirate Life session today
> 
> View attachment 106561


How good is the stout Cliffo?


----------



## cliffo

razz said:


> How good is the stout Cliffo?


Damn good


----------



## Dave70

I wish instead of getting a handful of other stouts from Plonk I only took away a bunch of these. Its what I imagine getting coffee, chocolate and dark fruits into a beer _should_ taste like. Plus a head kicking 10% that presents a genuine 'warmth' on the aftertaste rather than metho. 
It actually made the subsequent Coopers extra stouts I had on hand taste like Tooheys Old shandys.


----------



## Stouter

Very unexpected find last week in Lijiang's Oldtown, China. Not everyone's cup of tea I realise. But in a place better known for it's tea growing, and where room temperature, low strength, low IBU beer is the usual order of the day, this blew me away. Nicely chilled, a good range, and at 35rmb each quite competitive with my local bottlo. Also my first taste of any of these as I don't usually stray far from my usual Stout. Beer education in China!?


----------



## Stouter

Another place another offering. The city of Dali, and Bad Monkey Brewery. This place had two bars in the same street, with questionable smells wafting throughout. Apparently they're close enough to the Golden Triangle for hash smoking to be acceptable, it was even on offer in the bar menu. Had a real, loser foreigner hangout vibe, with a couple of half alive examples of such, and not very family friendly.
This Stout was all I tried before the missus moved me along and it was delish. Little bit coffee, little bit choc, but nothing outstanding. Worth wading through the smoke for though.


----------



## Jack of all biers

Dave70 said:


> I wish instead of getting a handful of other stouts from Plonk I only took away a bunch of these. Its what I imagine getting coffee, chocolate and dark fruits into a beer _should_ taste like. Plus a head kicking 10% that presents a genuine 'warmth' on the aftertaste rather than metho.
> It actually made the subsequent Coopers extra stouts I had on hand taste like Tooheys Old shandys.



Made a clone of this once. Drank it with cognac glasses. Well supped it from cognac glasses as it was that good, I want to make each mouthful last. Great beer, where'd you get it from?


----------



## Dave70

Jack of all biers said:


> Made a clone of this once. Drank it with cognac glasses. Well supped it from cognac glasses as it was that good, I want to make each mouthful last. Great beer, where'd you get it from?



Plonk
4.7Address: Fyshwick Markets, Mildura St & Nyrang St, Fyshwick ACT 2609
Hours:
Closed today Phone: (02) 6260 6336

I'm sure there are other outlets. Outlets that aren't closed today.


----------



## Jack of all biers

Dave70 said:


> Plonk
> 4.7Address: Fyshwick Markets, Mildura St & Nyrang St, Fyshwick ACT 2609
> Hours:
> Closed today Phone: (02) 6260 6336
> 
> I'm sure there are other outlets. Outlets that aren't closed today.



Yes, but none that I can find in SA 

Found this one http://www.beercartel.com.au/courage-russian-imperial-stout/ but for $34 plus $15 postage for a 4 pack of 275ml bottles, I'll brew another and wait for 2-3 years instead. You lucky Canberran's (now that's not often said is it?) Enjoy,


----------



## Dave70

Jack of all biers said:


> Yes, but none that I can find in SA
> 
> Found this one http://www.beercartel.com.au/courage-russian-imperial-stout/ but for $34 plus $15 postage for a 4 pack of 275ml bottles, I'll brew another and wait for 2-3 years instead. You lucky Canberran's (now that's not often said is it?) Enjoy,



I wouldn't mind that recipe, if you wouldn't mind. 
Im sure I paid much less than ten bucks a pop, considering they also had 500m bottles of 10.5% Fullers RIS there for about $16. But I didn't want things to get to messy. 
Also, I'm a New South Welshman. Canberra, like Tasmania is more my spiritual home.


----------



## Jack of all biers

Dave70 said:


> I wouldn't mind that recipe, if you wouldn't mind.
> Im sure I paid much less than ten bucks a pop, considering they also had 500m bottles of 10.5% Fullers RIS there for about $16. But I didn't want things to get to messy.
> Also, I'm a New South Welshman. Canberra, like Tasmania is more my spiritual home.



Love anything Fullers also and I was given a bottle of their RIS a year or so back. Really good. Okay Mods, forgive me for being off topic, but rather than start a recipe post for a direct request, here's the recipe.

Pale Malt 41.8%
Pils Malt 29.2%
Amber Malt 14.6%
Black Malt 4.7%
white sucrose or invert sugar 9.7%
67C mash for 90 mins

Sugar added to kettle last 15 mins (or when ever)
Target hops to 50 IBU at start of boil
OG 1098
FG1018
ABV~10.7%

Condition in cask (or similar) for 2 months minimum (I did 10 months) then bottle and store for 18 months minimum.


----------



## Curly79

mofox1 said:


> Hargreaves Hill RIS. Lush, thick, nom.
> View attachment 106411



I nearly grabbed a bottle of that the other day. Might indulge next time I call in.


----------



## Lowlyf

Blooooody hell this is great


----------



## nosco

Part of my beer haul for the week. A few from Purvis, a mini keg and 2 stubbies from the Foreign Brewing company and my first growler[emoji18]


----------



## Curly79

Nicest stout I've had in ages!.Heaps of coffee and chocolate. Really nice smooth hazelnut flavour.


----------



## nosco

A picture would have helped


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Is this the Purvis in Richmond? Last time I bought the Foreign Extra is was from Africa, that looks like the genuine Liffey water.


----------



## nosco

Liffey water? Yep Purvis in Richmond. Is that French on the label which would indicate Africa? Edumacation.


----------



## nosco

I tried to take the import label off which covered the date


----------



## TheWiggman

Kaiju! Aftermath Double IPA. Still feel guilty about 'aquiring' this off husky at a recent swap and I must find a way to repay. 
This is an intense beer. Juicy hop aroma that warns your pallate is about to cop a flogging. Full US flavours balanced between pine and citrus but tending towards a peel-like juiciness without seeming bitter. At 9.1% though there's clearly a lot there, but it's balanced. Balanced like a pallet of bricks either side of a seesaw. A very good rendition of an IPA, would absolutely buy as a treat every other weekend.


----------



## GABBA110360

old speckled hen a nice drop


----------



## Lager Bloke

Went out for dinner tonight,Bulimba Gold Top pale ale on tap-very nice drop,just a good balance of malt and hops.Dont know if it is a recipe from past but I'll definitely buy it again.


----------



## Meddo

TheWiggman said:


> View attachment 106989
> 
> Kaiju! Aftermath Double IPA. Still feel guilty about 'aquiring' this off husky at a recent swap and I must find a way to repay.
> This is an intense beer. Juicy hop aroma that warns your pallate is about to cop a flogging. Full US flavours balanced between pine and citrus but tending towards a peel-like juiciness without seeming bitter. At 9.1% though there's clearly a lot there, but it's balanced. Balanced like a pallet of bricks either side of a seesaw. A very good rendition of an IPA, would absolutely buy as a treat every other weekend.



Just got back from Carrara, soaked but stoked the Pies had a good win. Celebrating now with a Holgate Millennium Falcon DIPA and about to crack the Aftermath...

Sometimes life just doesn't seem that tough


----------



## billygoat

In the UK at the moment and dropped into Camden Town Brewery. They brew mainly lagers which is unusual for a small brewery over here. Their unfiltered beers are very nice.


----------



## Matplat

James Squire porter... is actually a bloody awesome beer. Fairly underwhelmed by the rest of their range, but this one stands out from the crowd.

Drinking it fresh in a squire branded pub probably helps too.


----------



## Zorco

Toohey's Extra Dry

Boys and I put in the hours and got a new substation energised 

Tastes ******* great right now


----------



## manticle

^Has its moments.

Temple brewing new world order stout.

Yes.


----------



## paulyman

Five Barrel Brewing and Illawarra Brewing Company collaboration Brew called "Local Lager". As an American Light Lager goes, this hits the style perfectly. Just a hint of bread dough on the nose and goes down easy. Nice way to spend the afternoon.


----------



## abyss

Zorco said:


> Toohey's Extra Dry
> 
> Boys and I put in the hours and got a new substation energised
> 
> Tastes ******* great right now
> 
> View attachment 107144


You need a Durry to go with that to balance it all out and a Mrs Macks sausage roll on the way home.


----------



## cliffo

Sometimes it's nice not to be punched in the face by a glass full of fruity hops


----------



## Zorco

abyss said:


> You need a Durry to go with that to balance it all out and a Mrs Macks sausage roll on the way home.


Had a few bets on the dishlickers before the strips.

I came good again. More often than not it's your mates that matter when having a beer - not the beer itself.

I'm dropping them off a few mini kegs of AIPAs next week.


----------



## manticle

Beer enjoyment includes context which is part of its history. Its always been a drink of the people and I hope that aspect never changes.

It's why I don't mind being a beer nerd or geek but never, ever want to be a beer snob.


----------



## Zorco




----------



## stewy

Absolutely outstanding IPA


----------



## Mall

Surprisingly good Amber Ale


----------



## madpierre06

manticle said:


> Beer enjoyment includes context which is part of its history. Its always been a drink of the people and I hope that aspect never changes.
> 
> It's why I don't mind being a beer nerd or geek but never, ever want to be a beer snob.



Young bloke was having a shot at me about being a beer snob. When denied, he asked what I was drinking. "Chocolate porter with carolina reapers and chai spice". He just cracked up.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Don't tell me, it was really a Coopers stout and you were just winding him up.


----------



## madpierre06

wide eyed and legless said:


> Don't tell me, it was really a Coopers stout and you were just winding him up.



If oinly I had, my bum wishes I had. 'twere a genuine beer from recent case swap.


----------



## manticle

madpierre06 said:


> Young bloke was having a shot at me about being a beer snob. When denied, he asked what I was drinking. "Chocolate porter with carolina reapers and chai spice". He just cracked up.


That's what I mean about nerd/geek versus snob. I'd drink the spiced porter but if I helped a mate in his backyard and he wanted to knock a couple of XXXX stubbies off at the end, I'd join him with gusto.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Yep I still drink VB more than a few times a year, reckon that at least lessens the beer snobbiness my mates may portray me with


----------



## madpierre06

I have no problems dropping a couple XXXX Bitters every now and then.


----------



## Mardoo

manticle said:


> That's what I mean about nerd/geek versus snob. I'd drink the spiced porter but if I helped a mate in his backyard and he wanted to knock a couple of XXXX stubbies off at the end, I'd join him with gusto.



Absolutely. Beer is life, but beer is also just beer. But the folks you drink it with…


----------



## Lethaldog

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Yep I still drink VB more than a few times a year, reckon that at least lessens the beer snobbiness my mates may portray me with



That's just taking it one step too far [emoji23]


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Snob... [emoji23][emoji12]


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Does this count as craft? [emoji23]


----------



## manticle

They are independent. They just make pretty average, boring beer.

Again I used to smash pints of it at the vic hotel on Sunday nights after a futsal match. $12 jugs have their place.


----------



## cliffo

Had one of these last night. Cracking beer. I really enjoyed it..


----------



## mongey

bought a 4 pack of Akasha Brewing hopsmith IPA on Saturday 

was tasty but have had it on tap a few times before was def was better than the cans

still good beer though


----------



## Chap

View attachment 107511


Really loving this beer. Nice refresher after knockoff time and still able to drive at just 1 standard drink per can. Good fruity/pine aroma and flavour. Also love the full open can top, if you don't have a glass you can still get your nose in there and smell the goodness


----------



## tugger

I'm really loving this plum sour from stockade. It was a bit light on the sour but that made it very pleasant.


----------



## Jack of all biers

In Canberra for a week and just had a 4 pines ESB at grease monkey (pretty good) and am now emptying my wallet at Bentspoke brewing co. First up Big nut dark ale. Also good, but will see if the English IPA is better.


----------



## Stouter

Doctor's Orders - Malpractice. 5%.
An India Stout/Hoppy Stout. Not enjoying it. They appear to be very experimental this mob, but I get the impression that they just f#%ked up, put in the wrong hops and far too much of them, and thought they'd just run with it. I place my glass sideways on the bar after this, not a repeat buy.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Flensburger Pilsner. Delightful, clean, maybe less malt flavour than I like in a Euro Pils but that's being picky. Very agreeable bitterness on the back palate, super super clear and bright has clearly been lagered very effectively (or filtered [emoji12]). Cool small swing top lid bottles too, winning


----------



## Mardoo

Drank a couple Sols today at a kids' birthday party. Damn kids got no taste...

In truth I was happy to have a beer in my hand and fully enjoyed them. Beggars can't be choosers, eh?


----------



## pcqypcqy

I cracked a bottle of Stone Brewing's Encore 6th anniversary porter last night.

Holy heck.


----------



## TheWiggman

Birthday beers today, been some time since I've put cash over the counter for one.
Started with a Duvel. No photo necessary, delightful and an easy option when I want a beer I know I'm going to enjoy.

A Firestone Union Jack IPA next. Has US IPA written all over it, I'm getting Citra and other C-hops in spades. Very good example, haven't had an IPA in a while and reminds me of why I shouldn't wait too long between drinks.





Next up was Adnams Broadside. Now if this isn't a red ale then I'm not here. Aromatically it's balanced, but oh so flavoursome with all sorts of cakey and dried fruit going on. Really nice, recommended.


----------



## pirateagenda

Had a philter XPA today. Really nice. Also had a stone and wood pacific ale after - which was ordinary in comparison. 

Anyone care to have a stab at what's in philter xpa? I'm guessing pilsner, wheat, caramunich or carafoam. Hops are late and tropical. Maybe idaho 7, summer, possibly citra or motueka?


----------



## mofox1

Cheers big fella, bandicoots... You guys really know how to tuck a guy in for nigh-nighs. (Seriously, just ask Cam... Or someone near him)






Apologies for the crappy photo.. was preceded by:





And a few others.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

You started on the RIS and survived, props bra!


----------



## Meddo

Just had a Newstead IPA single-hopped with Astra. Was really excited for this beer to try a new hop but extremely underwhelmed, had about a quarter of my schooner and passed it back to barkeep and got a Pirate Life Mosaic IPA instead - much better beer. All over-ripe fruit, no good at all to my taste. Tend to find that often with Newstead beers though - they sound fantastic (and talk a GREAT game) but the actual beers are always disappointing except for the amber. Anyone else find that? According to barkeep this particular Astra IPA has been a hit with the punters but I just don't see it.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Yeastie Boys Session IPA

4.4% and loaded with Nelson Sauvin.

picked them up at liqour land, 6pack for $23 bucks.


----------



## Curly79

Very nice! Very chewy!


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Went to a local brewery been before had their AIPA and it was good, this time had the English bitter and it was woeful, won't name the brewery as it could have been the way it was kept or something went terribly wrong. Puts me off going there again but I will have to try it again in a couple of months, if it's still crap they will be named and shamed.


----------



## Bridges

Courage RIS 2013 vintage. I should have grabbed more than one.


----------



## Mardoo

Where'd you get it?


----------



## Bridges

Nillumbik cellars diamond creek. Sipped at it as I watched the footy. Smallish bottle at 275ml but so very good to savor, great flavours and 10% that you wouldn't know was there.


----------



## Brewnicorn

First time trying this brew. Hawthorn Brewing co Australian IPA. Not a bad drop, not too hop heavy for an IPA and good mouthfeel. Good amount of bittering and hops still on the tongue after a hit. I've seen a few posts for their beers here - not the IPA though. 
Good brew.


----------



## mofox1

Something a little spesh tonight.

Lots of fruity citrus happening, very green... the dank is strong in this one.


----------



## Mardoo

Yeah, Millennium Falcon is a pretty interesting beer! I've often wondered whether it started life as a bitsa, given the name.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Bridges said:


> Nillumbik cellars diamond creek. Sipped at it as I watched the footy. Smallish bottle at 275ml but so very good to savor, great flavours and 10% that you wouldn't know was there.
> View attachment 108196


You know it's there after about 3 but it is a very nice smooth easy drinking drop.


----------



## Digga

Tangerine IPA, was pleasant didn't have strong bitterness and the melon type fruit flavor was full on. Ineresting one I would have another if there was on in the fridge.

Thanks Lambton bottleo beer festival!


----------



## Batz

Stouter said:


> View attachment 107851
> Doctor's Orders - Malpractice. 5%.
> An India Stout/Hoppy Stout. Not enjoying it. They appear to be very experimental this mob, but I get the impression that they just f#%ked up, put in the wrong hops and far too much of them, and thought they'd just run with it. I place my glass sideways on the bar after this, not a repeat buy.



Bad luck.
Dane (Doctors Orders) used to run this site. 
Things have changed.

Batz


----------



## TheWiggman

Got my Bribie on today with a $10 glasses pack and a 6 pack of Flensburger Pilsener at Aldi. Not an outstanding Pils, a bit more bitter with more earthiness than typical brews. Ok drop probably on par with a $15 asking price. I like the swingtop bottles though


----------



## Stouter

Batz said:


> Bad luck.
> Dane (Doctors Orders) used to run this site.
> Things have changed.
> 
> Batz


Dunno about bad luck as such, but a very random buy that I wouldn't usually do.
Yep, someone mentioned about his site involvement to me already, and I've seen some of his discussions in posts when I've looked up searches of older threads. Certainly no disrespect intended, and I appreciate the level of experimental ethos he's running with, but geez that was a shit drink. 
I expect the same level of honesty for my own.


----------



## manticle

Batz said:


> Bad luck.
> Dane (Doctors Orders) used to run this site.
> Things have changed.
> 
> Batz


Doc (other admin) yes but was Dane (site owner) also involved? Genuine question, was mostly before my time.


----------



## Meddo

mofox1 said:


> Something a little spesh tonight.
> 
> Lots of fruity citrus happening, very green... the dank is strong in this one.



Cracking beer to my taste.


----------



## pirateagenda

4 pines kolsch. yum.


----------



## Mall

The girls behind the bar at Pink Alley, Collins Quarter (Melb) thought it strange that someone would take a pic of a beer bottle...


----------



## nosco

An excellent beer. My favourite of the 4 Silk Roads ive had. I guess its a dessert beer. I had to Google Cascara so i can't say what it tastes like but the cinnamon is definitely there. Cinnamon is something i might try in a brew someday. Tastey!


----------



## nosco




----------



## madpierre06

Mall said:


> The girls behind the bar at Pink Alley, Collins Quarter (Melb) thought it strange that someone would take a pic of a beer bottle...



No ESB on handpump?

A couple here, cracking sour/sweet thingy going on, this has been sitting in aging shelf for a while now.


----------



## madpierre06

Birrissie's got some lovely beer stuff going on right now........get it if ya can.


----------



## Stouter

Very yummy, and perfect for drinking on this rainy day....well any day really.


----------



## SnailAle

Not bad, easy drinking at any rate


----------



## SnailAle

Mr banks oatmeal, don't mind it but not knocking my socks off.


----------



## droid

Capital Brewing Co, Canberra. It's nice to go away and be able to buy a decent beer in a place like Bermagui. We love Bermi' !
Very nicely balanced beers, I think my question to the head brewer would be what is his/her opinion on balance.


----------



## TheWiggman

When in Rome, do as the Roman's do. 
Been many a year since I've had a XXXX Bitter, unashamedly my choice of macro lager. I'm a little dissapointed to see it's been watered down to 4.4% but it's still a moderately bold no-nonsense Aussie lager that could be downed all night.


----------



## Mardoo

Today's episode of "What is Wiggy Drinking" is a shocker!!!


----------



## cliffo

A few of these should see me right this evening


----------



## TheWiggman

And a complete change, Balter's Black Metal Disco. A classic stout coming in at 5.4%. Tending more towards chocolate with moderate roast, it ticks all the boxes but doesn't nail any. It's hard to explain... I'm thinking US hops were used but with an English base or yeast, or maybe lots of crystal. Not bad, wouldn't go out of my way to demand they make it a regular brew.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

This one is a ripper! Really nice sweetness balanced this out as a very smashable beer. As clean as a lager should be too!


----------



## mofox1

Cleaned up the back yard, better have a beer.







Not too much of the barrel coming through, but plenty of saison tarty funky goodness. Hazy as ****... Damn cans, cute pic, but can't tell how much crud is on the bottom, and if it's being disturbed by the pour.


----------



## bevan

Local foodworks supermarket had these. (Happens to be not far from the brewery, 20 min drive)


----------



## technobabble66

A little late, but I had a Theakston's Old Peculier ON TAP(!) at the Northern Git in thornbury on Sunday. 
An awesome dark ale, and reminded me why I've tried to clone this fecker a few times. 
Much, much better than out of the bottle at Dan murphy's - all the proper depth and flavours are there! "Typical" dark ale - (light) maltiness with a slight roast element, but the caramel and cherry-fruitiness that pops out is fantastic. Makes me wonder if maybe 1469 is the better yeast for a clone of this. A great beer. Need to do another clone one day soon...





(Pic is more for a record of the colour, rather than droid style points).


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Been a while since I grabbed some La Sarene.
In the glass, this one http://www.lasirene.com.au/our-beers-pralinebottle
Absolutely delicious. Dark chocolate in a bottle.


----------



## cliffo

8.4 weeks of holidays starts...Now


----------



## MitchDudarko

8.4 Weeks?!? That's awesome! Enjoy


----------



## cliffo

MitchDudarko said:


> 8.4 Weeks?!? That's awesome! Enjoy


With 3.1 weeks driving USA west coast. Many brewery visits planned


----------



## cliffo

Day 1 of holidays. 

I'll be in San Diego in 4 weeks. I consider this to be research


----------



## Mall

Finally, a decent beer in Hong Kong...Brooklyn Pale - Stanley Market


----------



## SnailAle

cliffo said:


> Day 1 of holidays.
> 
> I'll be in San Diego in 4 weeks. I consider this to be research
> 
> View attachment 108895


I really enjoy pirate life, haven't seen that can though. How was it?


----------



## cliffo

SnailAle said:


> I really enjoy pirate life, haven't seen that can though. How was it?


Was up to their usual standard.
A solid effort.


----------



## Dave70

My local guy had a quartet of Hobos in his fridge. Never had much luck with anything described as 'session', and even less so with 3.5% IPA's..
So that left the APA and PA. So I started with the most basic. 
Tasted like it began life as a half decent beer before the dealer cut it by a third with mineral water. 4.2%, balanced, and with a slight citrus waft. For the same coin you could get a slab of far more satisfying LCPA.


----------



## GalBrew

Dave70 said:


> Tasted like it began life as a half decent beer before the dealer cut it by a third with mineral water.



Well, Hobo is owned by a cordial company. I guess they got a bit confused!


----------



## nosco

Not a sour but it tastes like " if its infected just call it a sour". Not totally sour but a noticeable tart/sour finish. Im not into sours unfortunately and unfortunately i have made this beer. By accident.


----------



## TheWiggman

Wayward Brewing Co. Sour Puss. I got this as part of a Good Beer Week collection. Raspberry sour definitely smells like raspberries. Tastes like it's got raspberries in it too. Minimal barnyard but plenty of tartness. A little too much hop presence for the style, it tastes like there was late cluster added or something. I'm left wishing the craft market would get over the whole sour thing.


----------



## SnailAle

I've never heard of 'real ale before but translating the German came back with 'Belgian strong golden beer'.

Off to echuca for our wedding anniversary tonight so keen to pop into bandicoot brewery. Haven't been before


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Loving this Pils. Great use of Nelson hops, haven’t had a beer with Nelson out of NZ that was bad, not sure why the hop gets such a bad wrap!


----------



## cliffo

BentSpoke Brewing Sprocket. Hard to tell it's a 7% beer. Very well balanced.


----------



## cliffo

Flying out for the USA on Monday for what is essentially a 3 week brewery tour.

Getting in some last minute "research"


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Delightful Porter, extremely well balanced. Vanilla is just the right level to go with the choc malt!


----------



## barls

nosco said:


> Not a sour but it tastes like " if its infected just call it a sour". Not totally sour but a noticeable tart/sour finish. Im not into sours unfortunately and unfortunately i have made this beer. By accident.View attachment 109021


gotta say i found no trace of infection when i had it a week ago, still have a few bottles but it was definitely on the tart side from the cherries and the wheat


----------



## nosco

Just showing my lack of experience in judging flavours. Cant say i enjoyed it though.


----------



## TheWiggman

Akahsa Brewing Company Hopsmith IPA. Aromatics are spot on, not pungent but everything you'd expect out of a US IPA. It's a good beer overall, 7.2% which you wouldn't know by the taste. If everyone's raving about Hop Hog they should give this a go.


----------



## SnailAle

TheWiggman said:


> View attachment 109127
> 
> Akahsa Brewing Company Hopsmith IPA. Aromatics are spot on, not pungent but everything you'd expect out of a US IPA. It's a good beer overall, 7.2% which you wouldn't know by the taste. If everyone's raving about Hop Hog they should give this a go.


I just had a hop hog on the weekend after not having had one for...years now that I think of it! 

Will keep an eye out for this fella.


----------



## Mall

After a week in Hong Kong; some very nice beers available if you know where to frequent, I'm having a week in Port Douglas. Stopped at Dan's on the way from airport to grab a case of my favourite session pale...


----------



## manticle

Schuppenboer tripel, cognac barrel aged (courtesy IBC)

Took some notes last night but can't find them. Decent tripel, slight alc (but not crazy hot and it was 10% abc).

Inglorious brew stars IQ (inglorious quad, also IBC): wow. Absolutely delicious. Differed from most quads/dark strongs owing to a distinct roast flavour - not so much it became an RIS though. Really worked and has made me consider adding a small amount of roast patent to my about to be bottled DS. Might either do a few bottles or leave till next time but this is a beer I could drink every day. Also 10%abv so could and should are two different things.


----------



## hobospy

Lucky pick at the local bottleshop, really tasty pilsner, not too bitter and a nice flavour. Lighter than it looks in the picture, definitely keen to try and replicate something similar in the near future.


----------



## TheWiggman

Stockade Brewing Hoppy Brown Ale. Against the light it has a red tinge. Strong at 6.8%, you wouldn't know it by the aroma but it certainly is hoppy. It's a fairly pleasent beer, more alcoholic warmth than I was expecting but matches the bitterness well. And it is quite bitter. It's not a hop overload like a few of the beers in the pack and is instead a strong brown ale with hops to match. I'm not tasting some of the flavours listed on the bottle but am overall enjoying it.


----------



## Zorco




----------



## Digga

TheWiggman said:


> View attachment 109268
> 
> Stockade Brewing Hoppy Brown Ale. Against the light it has a red tinge. Strong at 6.8%, you wouldn't know it by the aroma but it certainly is hoppy. It's a fairly pleasent beer, more alcoholic warmth than I was expecting but matches the bitterness well. And it is quite bitter. It's not a hop overload like a few of the beers in the pack and is instead a strong brown ale with hops to match. I'm not tasting some of the flavours listed on the bottle but am overall enjoying it.


I voted this my most enjoyed beer at the last beer festival I attended. Very easy drinking and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## manticle

Zorco said:


> View attachment 109276




10


----------



## Dave70

Heard some unkindness leveled at this beer, but I thought it was an absolute ripper. Well balanced, grainy and a little spicy. Super smooth and easy drinking. 
Set you back about the same coin as a slab of LC (bottles), but a totally refreshing change of pace if you want a break from the hoppy stuff. 
72 stars out of a possible 75.


----------



## Fraser's BRB

The lineup from my service club's Beerfest last weekend (plus a Munich Dunkel of my own brewing not pictured).

The deal is you have to drink all 10 beers before you're allowed to go back to any of them. Was a good night.

Side note, the stein in the background has Miss Pinky in it, great colour and a beer I enjoyed.


----------



## eldertaco

Fraser's BRB said:


> The lineup from my service club's Beerfest last weekend (plus a Munich Dunkel of my own brewing not pictured).
> 
> The deal is you have to drink all 10 beers before you're allowed to go back to any of them. Was a good night.
> 
> Side note, the stein in the background has Miss Pinky in it, great colour and a beer I enjoyed.
> 
> View attachment 109359


Sounds like a big night! Pinky is a great refreshing g drop, is Fred still as good as I remember it being?


----------



## Tony121

Dave70 said:


> Heard some unkindness leveled at this beer, but I thought it was an absolute ripper. Well balanced, grainy and a little spicy. Super smooth and easy drinking.
> Set you back about the same coin as a slab of LC (bottles), but a totally refreshing change of pace if you want a break from the hoppy stuff.
> 72 stars out of a possible 75.



I love this stuff. A mate and I used to get them in mini kegs, cook up some German sausages and have our own Oktoberfest no matter what time of year it was.


----------



## Tony121

double post


----------



## Fraser's BRB

eldertaco said:


> Sounds like a big night! Pinky is a great refreshing g drop, is Fred still as good as I remember it being?



I recall the first time I had Fred was at Murray's brewery with a plate of spicy buffalo wings and blue cheese sauce. In that context it was brilliant. Cut through the grease and spiciness really nicely with a hoppy freshness. Have to stay, as a standalone beer, whilst it was still good, it didn't rock my world.

Of course, by that stage I was 9 beers in and my palate was all over the place, so I'd probably need to try it again on its own to give a fair review.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Quick unknown grab off the shelf turns out another local craft brewery I never new of. Lose count of them now.
Raspberry Berliner Weisse. This is a very spritzy girly sessionable refresher drink by Boatrocker Brewery in Braeside Vic.
3.3% ABV, 5 IBU,


----------



## stewy

I don’t like buying beer but my guests only drink Lager & I got none on tap. This is actually quite nice & only $15 a six pack!


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Wow. That local one I posted above is $24 six pack 
and the brewery is 15 minutes from my place ha..


----------



## mofox1

Finally getting into it.

Canned two weeks ago. Good drop, ey?


----------



## Danscraftbeer

mofox1 said:


> Finally getting into it.
> 
> Canned two weeks ago. Good drop, ey?
> View attachment 109471


What is it?


----------



## mofox1

That would be the co-conspirators "Matriarch" NEIPA.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Danscraftbeer said:


> Quick unknown grab off the shelf turns out another local craft brewery I never new of. Lose count of them now.
> Raspberry Berliner Weisse. This is a very spritzy girly sessionable refresher drink by Boatrocker Brewery in Braeside Vic.
> 3.3% ABV, 5 IBU,
> View attachment 109468


I have to re-post on this. 
It is an excellent drink. Without getting you unbalanced etc. Out of the square. Sour, but sweet, but dryer to some palates maybe.. 
Raspberry is the forward flavour and colour. Its not beer as most people would know beer. 
I cant believe how many craft brewers there are among us now. You could drive past them and never notice them unless you may smell them brewing in the wind out of chance one day and think (were the fark is that brew smell coming from?)
Thumbs up for this refreshing sourish Raspberry beer.


----------



## spog

Had a local this evening 



109483[/ATTACH]
Fargin noice.


----------



## spog




----------



## spog

While cleaning this ready for the man cave.
.



Nice addition that my Father in Law willed to me, onya Les.
And am celebrating with this.



.


----------



## homebrewnewb

mofox1 said:


> Finally getting into it.
> 
> Canned two weeks ago. Good drop, ey?
> View attachment 109471


more partial to your garlic rack there fella... that local?


----------



## mofox1

homebrewnewb said:


> more partial to your garlic rack there fella... that local?


Yup, bit of an early harvest due to some rust. At least a hundred odd bulbs, most fairly small.


----------



## Mardoo

Had this last night. Is there any possibility whatsoever this does NOT have chocolate flavour or cocoa in it? If not, I wanna know how to get that flavour! It’s VERY similar to the Holgate Temptress.


----------



## Batz

Quite nice.


----------



## spog

The latest offering from Beer Garden Brewing.
Nice session beer on a warm day.


----------



## spog

This is fargin nice, vanilla, caramel and chocolate aroma and taste to me 5.4%


----------



## SnailAle

Don't have anything to compare it to as it was my first English IPA but I did enjoy the bit more maltier backbone over it's US cousin. Easy drinking by the river with fish and chips tonight though.


----------



## DU99

got this on last trip to tasmania..Devils Brewery Margate


----------



## DU99




----------



## eldertaco

Knee Deep Brewing - Tahoe Deep

Massive piney grapefruit hit. Real West Coast IPA.


----------



## eldertaco

Mardoo said:


> Had this last night. Is there any possibility whatsoever this does NOT have chocolate flavour or cocoa in it? If not, I wanna know how to get that flavour! It’s VERY similar to the Holgate Temptress.
> 
> View attachment 109488


You should drop Ben from Bridge Road an email and see what he says maybe. It's a great beer, have you had their chestnut pils?


----------



## spog

And the last of this one tonight from a batch I helped brew back in July.


----------



## mondestrunken

eldertaco said:


> Knee Deep Brewing - Tahoe Deep
> Massive piney grapefruit hit. Real West Coast IPA.


That cat looks thirsty.


----------



## Logan932

Bodriggy - chuckaboo

Really really tasty! Local Melbourne brewer. Bit pricey but definitely worth it. It's got coriander in it that adds an amazing cooling element to the beer that really works superbly with the hops profile.


----------



## Mardoo

eldertaco said:


> You should drop Ben from Bridge Road an email and see what he says maybe. It's a great beer, have you had their chestnut pils?


Many, many, many of the Chestnut Pils. It was the inspiration for a Chestnut Amber I brewed a couple years ago, and want to brew again, but it's a hell of a lot of work roasting and peeling 15 kilos of Chestnuts.

DJ_L3ThAL put a lot of work into cloning the Chestnut Pilsner. He didn't get it exact. IMHO he got it better.


----------



## homebrewnewb




----------



## TheWiggman

Bridge Road Chestnut Pilsner at a local Christmas gathering (Corowa is about 40 mins from Beechworth). Far better from the tap than bottles, a little cloudy but still the real deal.


----------



## eldertaco

Nice knowing ya, sorry to see you go. [emoji17]


----------



## spog

Day one of the BoozeBud advent calendar my wife gave to me.
Pure gold that girl.




Was into this when in NY last Christmas, noice.


----------



## scomet

On the first day of Christmas my true love gave to me tralala - Beer Cartel Day #1 Well made but missing something; Oh thats right, bittering hops! don't work imho!!


----------



## Digga

Cracking into one of these, scored it of MHB (Thanks I think). Very little to no carbonation out of the bottle. Dark caramel colour that isn't clear, unsure on if it's bottle conditioned and I've mixed the yeast in or that is the way it is supposed to be.

HOLY DOOLEY! ALOT going on strong alcohol hit on the front palette, followed by sweetness, kinda Belgium type sweetness not as sickly sickly sweet as some Belgium I've tried. Big burbon flavor smack and then some sort of over ripe banana backend.

Mrs said it tastes like straight burbon and should be drank in a small spirt glass with ice.

I left it to warm while having a schooner of half black / half stout to get to the recommended serving temp of 12oC. Kinda wish I started at 4oC out of the fridge to see the development.

Overall enjoyable but to me a bit of a sipper that may have been better to be split into 2 smaller glasses.

One word FULLON!

Thank you @MHB I hope that little fridge is serving you well. [emoji106][emoji108][emoji482]


----------



## scomet

significant improvement on day 1, could drink quite a few of these...


----------



## spog

Day 2 of the Advent Calendar.
4.3% alc, Fairy has rated it a 2 out of 5.



Capital Brewing Canberra ACT.


----------



## spog

Actually it’s a nice session beer that doesn’t strip you tongue or taste buds. But no after taste, short sharp and a little bit shiney.


----------



## spog

Day 3 of the Advent Calendar.
Two Birds Golden Ale 4.4% alc/vol. 
To me sweet but dry, I like it.
ATTACH=full]110187[/ATTACH].
Fairy and I give it a 3.


----------



## cliffo

Celebrating 16 years since I had a large tumour removed from me noggin.

Nom.


----------



## scomet

On the 3rd day of.....
Liefmans Kriek Brut
Someone will enjoy it but thats as close as its getting to my glass


----------



## manticle

Digga said:


> Cracking into one of these, scored it of MHB (Thanks I think). Very little to no carbonation out of the bottle. Dark caramel colour that isn't clear, unsure on if it's bottle conditioned and I've mixed the yeast in or that is the way it is supposed to be.
> 
> HOLY DOOLEY! ALOT going on strong alcohol hit on the front palette, followed by sweetness, kinda Belgium type sweetness not as sickly sickly sweet as some Belgium I've tried. Big burbon flavor smack and then some sort of over ripe banana backend.
> 
> Mrs said it tastes like straight burbon and should be drank in a small spirt glass with ice.
> 
> I left it to warm while having a schooner of half black / half stout to get to the recommended serving temp of 12oC. Kinda wish I started at 4oC out of the fridge to see the development.
> 
> Overall enjoyable but to me a bit of a sipper that may have been better to be split into 2 smaller glasses.
> 
> One word FULLON!
> 
> Thank you @MHB I hope that little fridge is serving you well.



I had mine sat night as well.
Mine poured clear but you're right - bottle conditioned so it needed a careful pour and a finger left behind for the second. Carb was there but low (suits me, suits the style). Alc present but well hidden considering abv. I found it very sweet - something I attributed to the bourbon.

Mine was room temp. Definitely a sipper, have enjoyed some other de molens more but was still very impressed.


----------



## spog

Advent Calendar day 4.
3 Ravens APA.




5.0 % alc. 
Fairy rates it a 3 and so do I
You’ll notice a second fairy in the pic, well that’s fairy’s Mum and the story is this .
My B I L in Adelaide scored the same Booze Bud deal, but looking at mine I found that #7 has no label so I contacted him (3 days ago)and he sent a vid, in the vid he was sliding the bottle in and out of the paper bag but not showing the label.
So trying to better him I sent one of Fairy’s Mum telling him off then Fairy saying “ha ha you got told off ha ha”.
I haven’t heard from him since!
Yep I’ve pissed him off yet again.....I win again.


----------



## Bridges

scomet said:


> On the 3rd day of.....
> Liefmans Kriek Brut
> Someone will enjoy it but thats as close as its getting to my glass
> 
> View attachment 110190


Really? Have you tried anything like this beer before. In the word of Homer J Simpson "I'd step over my own mother just to get one"


----------



## Bridges

"Liefmans Kriek-Brut is a perfect blend of Oud Bruin and pale beer aged on cherries." That's from their website. Sounds like a cracker. Please try it and if you don't like it tell us why. If nothing else it will be a learning experience for you.


----------



## mongey

got the crafty brew advent calendar going . mother in law got it for me again this year as a xmas present . last year it was decent., some choices I didn't really rate but some good ones as well .wouldn't buy it myself ,then again I hate set menus in general I rather choose what I want , but appreciate the effort from her

catching up


day 1 5 barrel brewing hoppy amber -living in Gong area had this beer a bunch of times .always enjoy it
day 2 hop dog Cosmic Highway - again had a bunch of times. like it. could be my 4% to 5% beer of choice
day 3 bent spoke barley griffin- havent had any of the bent spoke before and this was forgettable . was a drinkable 4.2% pale ale but just nothing to really get excited about it . kinda boring beer ,and hate those wide top cans
day 4 little brewing company wicked elf pale ale .haven't has one of these for a long time and I really enjoyed it . was more malty than I remember it .has a different label , so not sure if they have changed the recipe.


----------



## scomet

Bridges said:


> "Liefmans Kriek-Brut is a perfect blend of Oud Bruin and pale beer aged on cherries." That's from their website. Sounds like a cracker. Please try it and if you don't like it tell us why. If nothing else it will be a learning experience for you.



Hello Bridges, thats a very fair call but yes I have drunk a number of Krieks and I seriously don't like them. I was expecting a few Belgians to pop out of the calendar and when the Liefmans appeared I was very impressed with its inclusion but sadly not to be drunk by me. A good friend of mine will be drinking it at xmas and I’m sure I will hear for quite a long while what an idiot I am! I don't get to drink 45&6 till Wednesday but am looking forward to 4&5 already - Cheers…


----------



## spog

Day 5. 





Not usually a Lager drinker but this is quite good/nice.
4.2% alc/vol
A close 3 points, be better on a hot day, dry finish so it’d be popular on that hot day as you’d be wanting another then, oops I’m pissed.


----------



## mongey

day 5 of crafty brew calendar

fortitude valley pacer 2.8 - ok so was a good light beer. probably the best sub 3% beer I have ever tried.actually tasted somewhat like a decent beer . some decent hop presence and a little backbone rather than tasting like watered down shit beer . but I take exception with a light beer in an advent calendar. thinking of emailing them customer feedback on it


----------



## spog

Day 6.[
ATTACH=full]110255[/ATTACH]
4.2% , 45 obj.
Centennial, Amarillo, Mosaic and Chinook wow what a combination.
This is fargin noice.


----------



## mongey

my day 6

Hack brewing Golden ale - when I see the words golden ale in general I have a pretty meh reaction .I find them too sweet generally . I really dislike the squires one . this one isn't too bad . actually skulled it out of the bottle when I got home from work so didn't savour it too much. but it went down pretty well


----------



## Tony121

spog said:


> Day 6.[
> ATTACH=full]110255[/ATTACH]
> 4.2% , 45 obj.
> Centennial, Amarillo, Mosaic and Chinook wow what a combination.
> This is fargin noice.



I’ve had that on tap at the brewery previously and was impressed. Lots of flavour for a “session IPA”


----------



## spog

Day 7. 
Sample Brew Pale Ale , 4.7%, 35 Ibu. ( spell check wanted to call it 35 Ibuprofens).
Another nice beer. 2.5-3.0/5.0
No label? I had to contact Boozebud to get the name of the beer , I didn’t have a clue as the cap is unmarked as well.
I get a dryish finish taste with both soft fruit taste and aroma.


----------



## scomet

There’re a lot worse ways to spend an afternoon than playing catch-up with your Beer Advent Calendar especially when you can wash them all down with a pint of (#7) Torpedo, had a big smile this morning.

#4 Tuatara MOT Eureka Pilsner
Very light colour good carbonation pleasant aroma nice hop taste - not a big fan, prefer a Kozel if I have to drink Pilsner, good beer & well made but…

#5 Brewdog 5AM Saint (American)
*Expected A Lot * great colour, pleasant aroma but tasted watery no depth! very disappointing :-{ I guess at 5am you’ll drink anything…$$$! ka-ching.

#6 Young Henrys Natural Lager ‘Serve The People’
I thought this was a strange thing to write on the label but after drinking it I realise there wasn't much else to say!! (boring as bat $hit)

#7 Sierra Nevada Torpedo….
Sits Proudly above the crowed - My nye beer, no one can start the case till the bbq’s over and cleaned up then lets drink till sunrise…Brilliant Beer imho


----------



## mtb

@scomet was that the Beer Cartel advent calendar? I recognise all of them except the Young Henrys.

(yes I realise I drank my whole beer advent calendar in November, what of it!)


----------



## scomet

mtb said:


> @scomet was that the Beer Cartel advent calendar? I recognise all of them except the Young Henrys.
> 
> (yes I realise I drank my whole beer advent calendar in November, what of it!)




rotflmfao Yes it is; you could have drunk the young henrys and not even noticed, no loss at all the blurb on the back gets worse!! a very forgettable beer. Impressed with the Advent Calendar choice off beers but.


----------



## mtb

scomet said:


> rotflmfao Yes it is; you could have drunk the young henrys and not even noticed, no loss at all the blurb on the back gets worse!! a very forgettable beer. Impressed with the Advent Calendar choice off beers but.


Yeah overall it was a great selection


----------



## mongey

My day 7

hop nation- The heart Pale ale . enjoyed this . haven't tried their beers before but this has piqued my interest to try some of their stronger offerings . for a 4.6% pale ale this had nice citrus hop character and was really drinkable. could do a 6 pack no worries


----------



## Curly79

mongey said:


> My day 7
> 
> hop nation- The heart Pale ale . enjoyed this . haven't tried their beers before but this has piqued my interest to try some of their stronger offerings . for a 4.6% pale ale this had nice citrus hop character and was really drinkable. could do a 6 pack no worries


Love their beers. Try the Jedi Juice NEIPA. Delicious[emoji482]


----------



## mongey

Curly79 said:


> Love their beers. Try the Jedi Juice NEIPA. Delicious[emoji482]


if i see anything with jedi juice written on it I'm buying it no matter what


----------



## Hambone

Pickled Pig Midnight Special. Dark ale with nice coffee notes.


----------



## spog

Day 8.
Getting this Advent ( pisshead) Calendar makes me feel like a dog with 2 dicks, I don’t know which one to lick first!
Today is.




Nice, oh so nice aroma and taste with a nice lacing of head...ah hum.
5.3% alc/vol.
Admittedly I have a soft spot for Bridge Road as it’s the first ever “microbrewery “I had the experience of visiting, back in its original location, and it really opened both my eyes and imagination to beer& styles. So yep it’s a sentimental favourite that does not disappoint.
Rave rave......
For me personally ( not being a beer judges arsehole).
4-4.5+.
Fairy agrees although the little fucker is underaged.


----------



## spog

Savouring this one, if only I could replicate this with my brews from a glass.


----------



## nic0

Started to snow so I opened the snow pack..... Unfortunately I cracked my Sierra Nevada glass while washing it, the glass is very thin. 




Edit: The spices are very mild in the Wintertide Ale.


----------



## nic0

My new Mate was a bit thirsty


----------



## scomet

Day 8 and its - Another Belgian, Oh well you don't get to choose your in-laws, their pets or the beers in your Advent Calendar!! Not wanting to appear a total f*-woos-head and miss the opportunity of a ‘learning experience’ here we go…

*Tripel Karmeliet *- Beire 3 grains blablabla siècle de l’anciencloitr, I think that means fermented out of the abbots old underpants.

Without even reading the label the first thing that hits you is the Alcohol, oh its 8.4% then the taste! the reinheitsgebot was written for a reason which I believe was to keep the Belgies and their fermented farmyards (and underpants) out of the Motherland - Should have just pushed it off the balcony when I had the chance :-{ (you may have gathered by now I don't much like Belgian beers) Roll on day 9.

ps thanks for the education….:-}


----------



## scomet

Day 9 of the Beer Cartel Advent Calendar and we have a Milk Stout, to me ‘Milk Stout’ conjures up images of old ladies with hair nets drinking in the snug at the Rovers Return aka Ena Sharples, see photo, yes it is B&W TV yes I must be old!

*Exit Milk Stout* brewed by Exit Brewing Dandenong Vic. Poured into the glass like liquid velvet, initial massive coffee aroma, tasted; I wrote, beautifully dark smooth long taste and then, sadly, it was gone! to do it real justice it needed pairing with lamb shank and mash au jus, a beautiful very well made beer. As Ena would say “Al av another thx”


----------



## Mardoo

Try the Brewdog Jet Black Heart. A milk stout that doesn’t disappoint.


----------



## malt junkie

cliffo said:


> Celebrating 16 years since I had a large tumour removed from me noggin.
> 
> Nom.
> 
> View attachment 110188


Great stuff, that tumour obviously didn't affect your taste.


----------



## hobospy

nic0 said:


> Started to snow so I opened the snow pack..... Unfortunately I cracked my Sierra Nevada glass while washing it, the glass is very thin. View attachment 110323
> 
> 
> Edit: The spices are very mild in the Wintertide Ale.


Guessing you aren't in Australia? [emoji23]


----------



## mongey

weekend catch up

day 8 - Hope munich lager. I like the Hope beers .even though I'm really not not lagers at the moment was keen to try it . and yep, its got that lager taste that I am just not digging lately but it was crisp and clean and a well made example 

Day 9 big shed brewing Kol Schisel German pale ale . really wasn't sure what to expect from a GPA . but it was a nice beer . lagerish in appearance but a nice drinking pale ale . still wouldn't say I know what a GPA exactly is but it was a good beer 

Day 10 Dainton brewing american pale ale . my local bottlo sells a few of theirs but haven't gotten around to trying any . cracked open the APA had exactly 2 sips put it down for a sec and my 2 year old ran up to me and kicked it over which left exactly 1 more sip in the bottom . shame cause they were tasty sips. nice beer . will have to try some others


----------



## nic0

hobospy said:


> Guessing you aren't in Australia? [emoji23]



Just moved to the States and there are lots of beers to sample!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gloveski

well never to late to get on the advent calendar bandwagon

Hawkers Pilsner , nice easy drinking pilsner , very suprised at the IBU's being 40


----------



## Gloveski

Balter IPA , not much of a smell to it , Im not really an ipa fan but I didnt mind this i would say its got simcoe in it ? and is well balanced with gradual building of bitterness and quite suprised that its 6.8 % .
Just the muted smell lets this down a bit for me


----------



## Gloveski

Tassie Brewery Moo Brew this is a single malt single hop brew with tassie pale ale malt and Enigma as the hop. Was very impressed with this sort of tropical flavours with a little hit of bitterness to finish , hard to describe a very interesting hop.
I have had there pale ale before and wasn't overly impressed but this I would buy any day of the week , would be a nice summer quaffer


----------



## manticle

Their pale is good when fresh. Most of their range is solid off tap in Tas (mostly mona wine bar for me - fresh as it gets).

Belgo is the exception in my experience but admittedly never tried it on tap (bottle experience put me off)


----------



## mongey

day 11

6 string brewing tropical pale ale - was ok. just wasn't very tropical . expected more of everything


----------



## scomet

Beer Cartel Advent Calendar day 10 & 11

*3 Ravens White* (Witbeer) another Belgian (inspired) beer the best part of which was washing it down with a glass of #11!!

*Mornington Brown* A fine example of an English Brown Ale well made and had lost nothing for being in a bottle but, I prefer the more complex taste of a good porter


----------



## Gloveski

manticle said:


> Their pale is good when fresh. Most of their range is solid off tap in Tas (mostly mona wine bar for me - fresh as it gets).
> 
> Belgo is the exception in my experience but admittedly never tried it on tap (bottle experience put me off)



Always meant to have a look at Mona , now if they have a bar there really is no excuse lol


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

+2 on that!


----------



## spog

I’ve dropped 3 beers from my Advent Calendar due to shift work,umm and I forgot to take pic’s and put the scrawled notes on pieces of paper somewhere safe.
One was Prancing Pony pale ale?, must have been dodgy as it was all head. ( lucky glass) 
One was a hazelnut...from Bad Shepherd, didn’t mind that one from memory.
And the last was Pact pale ale? being warm here today it went down very nice.


----------



## manticle

Gloveski said:


> Always meant to have a look at Mona , now if they have a bar there really is no excuse lol


 There is a bar downstairs within the museum so you can sit and drink in subterranean bliss. If you hate the underground, the art or have just had enough, there is another bar upstairs with beautiful views.

A new building opens later this month which will stay open very late - I’d be surprised if there’s not another as part of that but I’m unsure. Anyway booze (and good booze - besides moo there is a lot of great beer available, mostly bottled but sometimes tap too*, great wine, great whisky, etc) is very readily available.

Yes,I am affiliated (with the museum, not the bar) but I will never credit a shit bar.

*eg - recently had tripel karmeleit on tap.


----------



## scomet

*eg - recently had tripel karmeleit on tap.

That has to be one of the worst beers I've ever drunk!!


----------



## manticle

Massive call. Maybe you got a badly treated bottle or are just not into Belgian tripels but you are competing with tun bitter, blue moon, geelong bitter and skunked corona (among a large number of others) for the title of ‘worst’


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Blue moon? You musn’t have put an orange slice on the glass manticle [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## manticle

I ate the orange to get the taste out of my mouth


----------



## scomet

manticle your right but, the beers you mention we and they know are crap and no one is trying to pretend anything other; but the Belgians hold up their beers and profess them to be ‘Worlds Best’ ffsake, I call the king has no cloths on!! and they cost HOW much…. I’m proud to be in the 5% that calls bulls*t to the Belgies and their (carp) beer :-}…


----------



## manticle

So you dislike all Belgians? Fair enough.

Myself - Belgians like duvel and delerium tremens got me into beer back in the early 90s (thought it was all VB prior to that). No emperor/king - just a new experience with no hype (knock off drinks at work purely through curiosity). Belgians changed my beer world before I knew anything about beer.


----------



## mongey

day 12

Social Bandit Jackie brown ale - don't drink many brown ales ,buy the odd one here and there mostly on tap , but this was good . nice chocolate overtones . didn't taste super "brown' went down more like a pale ale

Belgians- also in the boat that was my entry into being interested in beer . duvel, chimay blue , Tres mont's (yeah i know that french but close enough) really got my attention and I was pretty much trying anything I could get my hands on . then I found a good bottle shop with a great selection of craft beer and it skyrocketed from there.

before the Belgian thing I was pretty much drinking asahi exclusively for 3 years


----------



## spog

Warm weather + Advent Calendar beers (mixed with others) do not go well with shift work and breath testing.
Not overly impressed.


----------



## scomet

Hohoho days 12 and 13 (and not a Belgian in sight)

*Pacific Lager* Deschutes Brewery Bend Oregon USofA - 5.5%abv Extremely light flavour, very pleasant in a bland sort of way, easy drinking pickup beer…. if thats your thung. * image is too large to process, no great loss.

*Old Admiral Dark Ale* Lord Nelson Brewery Sydney 6.1% abv 100% Natural Dark Ale Australian Craft Brewed > Sydneys First Boutique Pub Brewery 1841 Praise The Lord etc etc etc…. at what point would it be fair to assume that thats where its brewed? as opposed to a factory unit in Geelong or where-ever? 

Bitching over - the beers not bad its an ale and its dark and its 6.1% sat in the glass for 15min and not turned to $* Call me sceptical but I bet a lot of thought went into leaving the word ‘>at’ off of the label….. yes it says contract brewed! but by who?


----------



## mongey

day 13

Murray's angry man - bit of a boring one. yeah its a good beer and I buy it from time to time . but not that exciting


----------



## Stouter

Strong Suffolk Vintage Ale. 
Very smooth.


----------



## Mardoo

manticle said:


> Myself - Belgians like duvel and delerium tremens got me into beer back in the early 90s …Belgians changed my beer world before I knew anything about beer.


It was Orval for me around that time. That and Belhaven Scottish Ale, before it went to shite.


----------



## Digga

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Blue moon? You musn’t have put an orange slice on the glass manticle [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Blue moon is definitely one of the worst beers ever made.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Digga said:


> Blue moon is definitely one of the worst beers ever made.



With or without the orange slice?


----------



## mongey

not advent related but tired a Modus future factory DIPA as I'm a fan and like to try all their seasonal stuff

for the first time with them I was underwhelmed . was overly flat flat and tasted and drank like orange juice .maybe I just got a bad one ?


----------



## Digga

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> With or without the orange slice?


Not much of any fruit could save that beer!


----------



## bevan

Nice drop.


----------



## manticle

Digga said:


> Not much of any fruit could save that beer!


Context is everything.

When I first tried it, I had just got to the bar (fresh palate) was offered it free of charge while I was about to order another beer, and it was on tap.

What's not to love? I'll drink tooheys red at a barbecue if it's free, cold and my mates are enjoying it.

Not so with BM. 2, maybe 3 sips. I really hate leaving beer undrunk but **** me, that bilge is an abomination.

To be on topic - had this yesterday : https://www.ratebeer.com/beer/hertog-jan-grand-prestige-vatgerijpt-goose-island/472895/

Good quad, lots of expected flavours but very sweet finish.

Stay clear, Scomet.


----------



## droid

got the Aldi mixed Euro4 pack for 20 dollar - this is a nice drop


----------



## stewy

droid said:


> got the Aldi mixed Euro4 pack for 20 dollar - this is a nice drop



On a nice hot day overlooking the Brissie River, Spaten is a delicious drop on tap at the Bavarian Bier Cafe!!


----------



## nosco

droid said:


> got the Aldi mixed Euro4 pack for 20 dollar - this is a nice drop


There was 2 left at my local Aldi so i got 1 as a present for my kids, to me


----------



## nosco

My new phone has a dual lense camera. Testing it out on a beer. Getting creative an shit. Fullers IPA. On a side note i heard that back ye old times the Fullers where the ones that collected the piss for the Tanners. They have 


definitely moved up in the world.


----------



## mongey

advent catch up

day 14 Exit milk stout - super nice stout. really enjoyed it . day 14 was a 36 degree day so a milk stout probably wasn't the beer of choice but it was still great

day 15 - 3 ravens white wit beer - nice and fresh wit beer. should've had this one on the 36 degree day

day 15 riverside 44 american amber. I like riversides beers, I would wager i have drunk more of the 777's long necks than anyone else in the world , had this one a few times and like it

day 16 - I don't remember. I had in it among a bunch of beers after a 7 hour Xmas shopping mission . it was some golden ale I think . tasted like good beer.I was pretty much drunk when I opened it

day 17 red hill wheat beer . much like the 3 ravens. a nice, refreshing wheat beer

day 18 stockade brew - the sesh golden ale- I enjoyed this actually . full of flavor for a 4.1% which I consider to be mid strength beer .


----------



## mongey

I'm gonna finish this damn advent thing off

day 19 woolshed brewery Judas the dark. this was good but had it at the wrong time. got home after an after work swim on 31 degree day and cracked this without even really looking at it . a dark ale with roasted wattle seed probably wasn't what I was needing at the time . good beer. very aromatic. the wattle seed was interesting. wouldn't drink more than 1 at a time


----------



## manticle

I usually only drink one at a time.
Often followed in close succession by another, but still one at a time.

There are exceptions to everything.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

nosco said:


> My new phone has a dual lense camera. Testing it out on a beer. Getting creative an shit. Fullers IPA. On a side note i heard that back ye old times the Fullers where the ones that collected the piss for the Tanners. They have View attachment 110506
> definitely moved up in the world.


I hope your not drinking that too cold.


----------



## nosco

It wasnt a problem in the current weather


----------



## mtb

Grabbed me a case of Lord Nelson Three Sheets Pale Ale.

$90.. f*ck me. Serves me right for supporting the local grocer, but I thought, I'll do 'em a solid. Also I couldn't be arsed driving out to another bottle shop and I had a party to get to.

The beer is crap. I assume it's due to poor storage conditions, maybe it's suffered the Canberra heat for a few days before being refrigerated. Diminished hop aroma, very little malt to speak of.. in fact I can't taste much at all except maybe a cardboard flavour, likened to oxidisation. Tried looking for a Customer Care section on their website since this is the first ever beer I'd ask a refund for.. but they don't have one. Looks like it'll be backup swill for when my less beer-appreciating mates drop around.


----------



## manticle

Tongerlo prior tripel - good, bready malt, supporting bitterness, hidden alc, good clarity. Loads of fruit, light spice. Good tripel. Head dissipates to nothing quickly but that is a minor criticism. Found for $15 a 4 pack at the discount joint at the front of my work. **** you minimium floor prices.

Also got my ibc delivery with a tripel, a red from de molen (rapidly becoming my favourite brewery), a duvel with citra, double wheat ipa, white wine saison (my mind goes both ways) and a christmas ale I’ve tried before and loved.


----------



## Matplat

mtb said:


> Grabbed me a case of Lord Nelson Three Sheets Pale Ale.
> 
> $90.. f*ck me. Serves me right for supporting the local grocer, but I thought, I'll do 'em a solid. Also I couldn't be arsed driving out to another bottle shop and I had a party to get to.
> 
> The beer is crap. I assume it's due to poor storage conditions, maybe it's suffered the Canberra heat for a few days before being refrigerated. Diminished hop aroma, very little malt to speak of.. in fact I can't taste much at all except maybe a cardboard flavour, likened to oxidisation. Tried looking for a Customer Care section on their website since this is the first ever beer I'd ask a refund for.. but they don't have one. Looks like it'll be backup swill for when my less beer-appreciating mates drop around.


Thats a damn shame... that beer is bloody delicious when you get a good one.


----------



## Matplat

Pint of london pride in front of a fire in a london pub.... hell yeah it tasted good [emoji108]


----------



## Dave70

Not sure what went wrong here. Bro n law gave me a couple of these and apparently he had the same issue with his. All foam, and flavor profile like it had been stored in the reps boot for a month. Disappointing as rye and IPA are a few of my favorite things. Like raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens.
Dated the 19 / 9. If anybody from HopDog is lurking, I've got a close up of the barcode, if that helps.


----------



## mongey

day 20 advent -

nomad easy as IPA. had this beer a few times. I know allot of people like it. I can take or leave it. tastes "thin" to me for lack of a better word. still went down fine though


----------



## droid

check out the poor pouring effort!!
my beer of the year - pretty much aiming straight at this recipe/style but closer to 4.4% than this @ 4.8% Sent off my last recipe to Stone for critique, hopefully get a message before Christmas Eve when I'll be having another crack at it. $95 for a ctn ... I bought (1ctn) out the shops supplies - sorry to whoever else buys it here!


----------



## mongey

day 21 Pikes Pilsener lager - liked this, super clear and fairly hoppy for a lager .


----------



## Dan Pratt

Christmas Haul


----------



## cliffo

Mango Kolsch from Clown Shoes.




Very refreshing.


----------



## droid

different foa shoa


----------



## Chris79

I received Bridge Road’s Advent beer case from a supplier of mine. Don’t normally drink many IPA’s. But this Imperial and their standard strength IPA, were very well made.


----------



## TheWiggman

Is there ever an occasion for a special beer when a Duvel doesn't fit the bill?




That grainy, sweet alcoholic flavour. Surely not.


----------



## luggy

No, there is always time for duvel


----------



## technobabble66

Happy birthday to me. 
Some kid called manticle claims they're ok, so it seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## technobabble66

Oh hello 





Why look, there's a little bit of happiness at the bottom...





Excellent beer. Very noticeable oaty & wheaty elements riding over the classic clove/white pepper Belgian aroma.Followed by that super yummy sweet-but-dry intense honey malt flavour.


----------



## technobabble66

Oh. Yeah. 





Lovely sweet floral nectarous candy/caramel aroma with maybe a slight spicy element underneath. Flavour pretty much the same. Again, sweet-but-dry, honey (pils) malt has a slightly more candy element to it, bitterness stands out a bit more than the TK. 
******* tasty. 

That manticle kid might be onto something...


----------



## manticle

TheWiggman said:


> Is there ever an occasion for a special beer when a Duvel doesn't fit the bill?
> View attachment 110630
> 
> That grainy, sweet alcoholic flavour. Surely not.


No. There is no such time.

It is illegal not to enjoy Duvel.


----------



## manticle

technobabble66 said:


> Oh. Yeah.
> View attachment 110638
> 
> 
> Lovely sweet floral nectarous candy/caramel aroma with maybe a slight spicy element underneath. Flavour pretty much the same. Again, sweet-but-dry, honey (pils) malt has a slightly more candy element to it, bitterness stands out a bit more than the TK.
> ******* tasty.
> 
> That manticle kid might be onto something...



I smart


----------



## Dave70

Dave70 said:


> Not sure what went wrong here. Bro n law gave me a couple of these and apparently he had the same issue with his. All foam, and flavor profile like it had been stored in the reps boot for a month. Disappointing as rye and IPA are a few of my favorite things. Like raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens.
> Dated the 19 / 9. If anybody from HopDog is lurking, I've got a close up of the barcode, if that helps.



Sooo..

My brother in law gave them a call at HopDog to see if there was an issue with this batch, and they sent him replacement beers.
Good on em. Cant be fairer than that.


----------



## manticle

I had a brewery send me a sixer after emailing them about a poor bottle I bought at a bar. Was unexpected and very much appreciated.

Unfortunately none of the six were very good either.


----------



## mofox1

manticle said:


> I had a brewery send me a sixer after emailing them about a poor bottle I bought at a bar. Was unexpected and very much appreciated.
> 
> Unfortunately none of the six were very good either.


Well, damn.


----------



## mofox1

Earlier today, after Xmas lunch with both sides of the fam was done and dusted. HB rhubarb saison while the MG Imp Stout warmed up. I'm rooted, definitely deserved it.


----------



## knot_gillty

Having lunch for a mates birthday in Port Stephens and decided to grab a locally brewed beer. It’s a Murray’s XPA, definite fruity flavors, can taste the passionfruit. I’m new to tasting different beers and describing them so the best I can do is it’s tropical with a nice hop taste at the end. Was on keg so didn’t get a pic of bottle.


----------



## Nullnvoid

One of the Christmas present beers from my kids. Yum!


----------



## nic0

Well I bought a mixed 12 pack of Samuel Adams from my local to try. The Amber Bock, Boston Lager and Winter Lager pretty much taste the same. I had high hopes for the Oatmeal Stout and Old Fezziwig Ale but they were also swill. Tonight I cracked the Chocolate Bock, bloody hell what a cracker of a beer they finally got one right.


----------



## paulyman

Happy new year! The only decision tonight is which to open for new year and which to leave for a later fun round of Fantome roulette.


----------



## CJW

paulyman said:


> Happy new year! The only decision tonight is which to open for new year and which to leave for a later fun round of Fantome roulette.


I think your kids might have been into the one on the right.


----------



## Mardoo

My New Year Beer:




Not a skerrik of noticeable sweetness to this one. It’s all roast and coffee and dark honey and chile and bitter cocoa, with both solid hop and roast malt bitterness. The chile bite is long and well in balance. Thanks to APOD and Forager’s Drop for getting this in. 

I’m grateful to have this New Year. Last year at this time I could barely get around. Now I’m giving my daughter piggy back rides for a kilometre. Grateful for new beers too.


----------



## Grott

Could you drink a lot of it Mardoo or just the odd one or two?


----------



## Mardoo

Grott said:


> Could you drink a lot of it Mardoo or just the odd one or two?



The New Year? I plan to drink many more. 

The beer? The odd one or two.


----------



## manticle

I haven't tried that particular offering but de molen are putting out some top drops.


----------



## Hambone

Nice and refreshing.


----------



## Mardoo

manticle said:


> I haven't tried that particular offering but de molen are putting out some top drops.



They have SO MANY now.


----------



## manticle

They're a regular in ibc six packs and I don't think I've had a repeat that I haven't specifically ordered extra.
No duds yet, been a member over 12 months.


----------



## Dan Pratt




----------



## Dan Pratt




----------



## Dan Pratt




----------



## stewy

This is very nice.


----------



## Alchomist

**** yeah


----------



## Matplat

manticle said:


> I had a brewery send me a sixer after emailing them about a poor bottle I bought at a bar. Was unexpected and very much appreciated.
> 
> Unfortunately none of the six were very good either.



@Dave70 You blokes got lucky, I sent a similar message to a certain belgian brewery about a particularly crap bottle of particularly expensive beer. They effectively told me to suck shit, they can't guarantee quality over here because shipping takes too long. I recommended that they don't sell their beer here then as it damages their brand.


----------



## mongey

tried a few newies over the Xmas break as local bottle shop got some new stuff in 


brew dog 9 to 5 wizard . India pale weizen . bought this on a whim for new years eve . not hugely into wheat beers at the moment,still getting over a huge phase a couple years ago , but I like to try all the brew dog stuff when I can . nice beer . more weizen than India pale to me but tasty . drank the 4 pack and felt like i had eaten a loaf of bread 

stone's vengeful spirit IPA - wasn't a huge fan . too much orange juice rather than dank . not surprising with pineapple and mandarin in it I guess . not many stones I wouldn't re buy. this is one 

stone's ripper PA- liked this. bordering on an IPA with a manageable 5.7% so you can drink a 6 pack .which I did at a bbq . damn tasty beer . will buy again 

rogue 6 hop - had this before but its in cans now so had to try it . still tastes good 

wayward brewing dad rock IIPA - I had no idea it was a gluten free thing whne I bought it . just tasted like a nice IIPA to me . not a standout IIPA , but nice beer 

Golden road ride on IPA - nice, tropical without being Orange juice . will buy again 


and need to finish off my advent listing for the ages

day 23

last rites brewing tell us time time tom double stout - nice beer . to be honest was pretty drunk when I had it .but it did the job

Day 24

wayward brewing sour puss. well this was a let down to end it . not a fan of sour. especially raspberry sour had a sip , gave to my misses who had a sip then tipped it down the sink and got a real beer


----------



## cliffo

Today's samplings:

Goose Island Midway
Melvin Brewing Killer Bees Blonde Ale
Deeds Brewing Juice Train
New England Brewing Co Flying Ram Lager
Slipstream Brewing Co Laguna Tropical Pale Ale
Melvin Brewing Heyzeus Mexican Lager

All good beers though really liked both of the Melvins.


----------



## razz




----------



## razz

Two thumbs up!


----------



## nosco

One of my favourite bands and a darn good bunch of brewers made a beer! Not really my kind of thing but a great summer beer. A fairly big sour hit up front which i guess is from the passion fruit. Could just be my pallet though. 


If your into sours, ipa's and brett then i think you would really love it.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Lord Nelson Three Sheets.


----------



## nosco

Mikkeller Flat White Beer Geek. Hell Yeah.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

I'm no expert on NEIPAs, but this is a brilliant beer.


----------



## TheWiggman

After an appalling example of a pilsner some time back, I've risked a Rutherglen IPA 'Turon Widow'. Happy to say it's decent. Sells like an IPA without being a shining example. Not an overtly hoppy pale ale, an IPA. Fruity hops with borderline pine and pushing more on the juicy side. Give it a crack.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Another Christmas beer I received off my kids. 

This was tasty AF. 

Really good way to spend Sunday evening.


----------



## nosco

I should have learned by now that if you can't understand the language on a beer then google it before you buy it. I saw Citra and Mosaic on the labels and got excited. When its 6:40pm and still 40c i can almost understand why people like sour beers. Almost. Mikkeller Spontandryhop Mosaic. The Citra tasted the same to me.


----------



## Zorco

always the best photos on this thread


----------



## nosco

Its an ocd thing


----------



## Zorco

thats why we love you nosco


----------



## stewy

This first few of many I will be having next few days in Prague. 
What a magical city & an endless choice of fantastic beer establishments. 

*Can someone please tell the missus & daughter that daddy might be a few months late returning home


----------



## hobospy

First ever sour beer and I liked it, completely different from anything else I've tried.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Went into Dan Murphy and found McCashin has brought out another Kiwi Pale Ale. not all Wai iti hops this time and in 350 mm bottles, Galaxy and Nelson hops and bloody nice. They can't seem to make a bad beer.


----------



## nosco

Kippis from Lapland. Some Finnish American Brown Ale. Although it's 6pm here it seems it's ok to drink beer at any time of day over here.


----------



## Mardoo

@nosco are you in Finland?


----------



## nosco

Yep. About 10 minutes from Ivalo hoping to see the northern lights although the weather doesn't look promising. Google says it's -11. Our guide said we missed the -41 cold snap last week.


----------



## cliffo

I can highly recommend this one.


----------



## nosco

At St Urho's pub in Helsinki. It's 3 minutes walk from our room which is a stroke of luck. It seems to have a bit of history behind it. Probably nothing new to frequent OS travellers but the beers on tap taste so much better than what I've had in Australia. Drinking a Hoegaarden now. The Fuller's ESB on the hand pump was magic. I went to Brewdog last night and had lost of great beers. Ten Fiddy on tap was superb. Leaving tonight unfortunately.


----------



## mongey

last nights brewing - Georgie Ella.

I am super into this beer right now .fresh , flowery but still malty 

I need to get some ella hops to mess aorund with


----------



## Dan Pratt

Had a few commercial beers over the past week or so. 

Fred IPA from Murrays - had this after a wheat ale so the aroma and flavour was pretty obvious.


----------



## mongey

Melvin brewing tap take over at bitter phew. 

God damn. I like me some hops but they are on another level.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

nosco said:


> At St Urho's pub in Helsinki. It's 3 minutes walk from our room which is a stroke of luck. It seems to have a bit of history behind it. Probably nothing new to frequent OS travellers but the beers on tap taste so much better than what I've had in Australia. Drinking a Hoegaarden now. The Fuller's ESB on the hand pump was magic. I went to Brewdog last night and had lost of great beers. Ten Fiddy on tap was superb. Leaving tonight unfortunately.View attachment 111534
> View attachment 111535
> View attachment 111536


Are you some sort of a celebrity over there nosco, framed picture of you as well. I have a good recipe for that Fullers ESB I will have to dig it out.


----------



## Northside Novice

_Just swapped some lambic for this ! _


----------



## brewgasm

Furphy refreshing ale at Melbourne Airport. Lives up the name.


----------



## HamoAus

First crack at a Gose


----------



## Northside Novice

Hey gang , little bit disappointed with the quality of beers and the lack of glassware !


----------



## Northside Novice




----------



## Northside Novice

Wow , forgot how difficult this site is


----------



## Northside Novice




----------



## Northside Novice




----------



## Northside Novice




----------



## Northside Novice




----------



## scomet

“you dip * ”

thinks, thats the pot calling the kettle black…..


----------



## Clevohead

Just stumbled across this thread, better throw my 2c 







This was from Brickway in Omaha Nebraska when I was there in 2015, this was their Imperial Stout:
ABV: 10.5%
IBU: 60
Malts: Pilsner, Crystal, Chocolate, Coffee & Carafa
Hops: Magnum, Cascade & Willamette
Description: Excellently balanced, highly complex

Was a nice drop, in fact I didn't have a bad beer there.

Here is their website for the curious: http://www.drinkbrickway.com/


----------



## Northside Novice

image



__ Northside Novice
__ 5/7/13



The good ol four square two for one deal :)




In inspector gadget voice
“Wowsers”

Looks like the USA take over has really ruined this place


----------



## Nullnvoid

Northside Novice said:


> image
> 
> 
> 
> __ Northside Novice
> __ 5/7/13
> 
> 
> 
> The good ol four square two for one deal :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In inspector gadget voice
> “Wowsers”
> 
> Looks like the USA take over has really ruined this place




Guess you haven't checked in for a while?......


----------



## Mooroolbark_Mick

mofox1 said:


> First Bad Shepherd brew and I'm not disappointed!
> 
> Hazelnut Brown
> View attachment 96812
> 
> 
> Decent Brown Ale underneath this all, but the hazelnuts absolutely shine. Very approachable... Very frangelico.


I’ve just completed my version of the Bad Shepherd Hazelnut Brown. Absolutely yum beer but maybe a little closer to their Peanut Butter Porter. I based it on a recipe I found on Brewfather


----------



## mofox1

Mooroolbark_Mick said:


> I’ve just completed my version of the Bad Shepherd Hazelnut Brown. Absolutely yum beer but maybe a little closer to their Peanut Butter Porter. I based it on a recipe I found on Brewfather


Decent necro there Mick! Nearly six years old


----------



## Lefty

I have just received 6 beers from my brother in law and they are all Belgian beers brewed in Australia by Maddocke brewery in QLD. The lowest ABV is a Witbier @ 4.5 and the rest are Singles, Doubles Triples and Quads rounding out at 9.5% ABV. Haven't tried any yet and don't get me wrong they probably will be good but as a brewer that makes *every style* to under 4% ABV there are going to be some 'heady nights ahead.


----------

